# Tom's On a Recomp



## Tom_B (May 25, 2005)

Except my names not really Tom  
  My names Lewie (pronounced like Louie , what were my parents thinking??) 
  Here''s my Stats ~
  16 y/o
  5'8 
  139 - 140lbs
  Bodyfat ~ around 15%
  Heres a link for my previous Journal for my most recent Pics 
  There nothing impressive , My arms really need to catch up with my chest.
  Anyways ..
  So my goals right now is try and do a body recompostion , add a little more LBM (hopefully around my arms  ) while losing some fat (hope to be around 10% , maybe lower) and maintaining my weight. Right Now I'm fine with the mass I have on my Legs and Chest so I'm not concerned about increasing weights for these , I plan on working on strength after I'm done my recomp. 


  This here is my Current Split 
  Sun - Chest / Shoulders / Tris
  Mon - Quads + Negative Pull - Ups (until I get strong enough to do regular Pull-ups) + Abs
  Tues - Cardio 
  Wed - OFF
  Thurs - Am - Back + Bi , PM - Cardio
  Fri - Hammies + Glutes + Calves + Abs
  Sat - OFF (also my cheat day  )

  Also warning ya now , I'm a weakiling , so don't make fun of my weights LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 25, 2005)

*May 25*

*Training -OFF *


*Diet -*
                                   Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                 Meal 2 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, strawberries
                           Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                 Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                                 Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies , PB , CC
                                 Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                 Macros ~
          Calories - 2383
           Fat - 75G (10G sat)
           Carbs - 261G (6G fibre)
           Protein - 170G

*Water -*6.5L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*  7 and a half

  Got out of crap ass comm - tech today  Had a Doc appointment , I need to see a dermatologist , but since I live in a such a small town the nearest one is a 45 minute drive away , so it'll be interesting trying to get up there. Also got a Dentist appointment tomorrow morning so I get to miss my science test  - only 3 more weeks of school ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 25, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2005)

BooYa!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 26, 2005)

Hey Emma and Adrian


 Umm Emma I've been meaning to run something by ya if you don't mind.

 For my step class of Tues , it's at 4:00pm .. I don't get home until 3:15pm , and I don't finish eating my chicken + brocolli + olive oil + sweet potatoes + apple untill 3:30 - 3:40 ... thats not good is it?? ...
 So I was wondering if I should just make that meal into another shake with
 ~ strawberries
 ~skim milk 
 ~whey
 ~ oats

 My step class on Thursday is good it dosne't start untill 4:50pm so I get around an hour inbetween.


----------



## Tom_B (May 26, 2005)

*May 26*

*Training -Am - Back + Bi / PM - 55 minute step class
  V-grip Lat Pulldown -  **40lbs* 1x12 , *90lbs* 2x8 , *sat on floor* *80lbs* 2x8
*Wide Grip Seated Row - **60lbs* 1x8 DROP *50lbs* 1x4 , *50lbs* 2x12 , *Long Rest* *40lbs* 1x12
*One Arm DB Row - **35lbs* 1x10 , *30lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x12

*Hyper Extensions -*3x12
  Super Seted With
*DB Preacher Curls - **15lbs* 4x12

*DB Curls -  **15lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 (Left arm gave out)

  Umm .. kinda crapy workout.
 Half way through my V-Grip pulldowns I remembered Emma telling me to sit on the floor to target my middle back more .. and does it ever , at first I was like "how is this gonna target my middle back more??" But , it's probably the best back exercise I've done , I loved it 
 Wide Grip seated row was crapy .. before I was pushing 100 - 110lbs on normal seated rows , so I thought 60lbs would be fine .. ugh for 50lbs - 60lbs all I could feel was in my arms , couldn't feel a thing in my back. So reduced again to 40lbs and there was a big difference. DB Rows .. well I couldn't feel those either .. so I kept reducing weight until I could .. there getting better , I think I'm not placing my legs right or something LOL.
 Everything else was great though. Espicallyt the step class , sweat was pouring off of me , she decided to go longer than 40 mins so teach us some new moves , damn double mambo 


*Diet -*
                                     Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
  *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                   Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                             Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                   Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
  *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,walnuts
                                   Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies


                                   Macros ~
            Calories - 3246
             Fat - 87G (11G sat)
             Carbs - 401G (47G fibre)
             Protein - 226G

*Water -*4L ... my whole expermient of drinking 6+L of water to get rid of my bloat so didn't work .. woke up this mornign with the bloat from hell 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

 Stressful day .. just when everything seemed to be going great , everything turned around.
*Doc Appointment issue* - Well I was so happy I'm finally getting a chance to see a dermatologist , I really need one , But now I'm stuck with the problem of getting up to moncton ..
*Dentist appointment* - They got rid of the black spot on my Fake tooth  all that needed to be done was it to be polished , and they didn't even charge me , I also asked about what can be done about the spaces on my teeth and he said a cosmetic specialist comes down from Moncton once in a while so I'll have an appointemtn with him in Late Agust for a consultation. Told my dad and he laughed and said "Ha your teeth bother you? I understand if you Women and want could teeth but you Man you don't need good teeth"  Oh god .. so he said he won't be paying for it and I better start saving my money .. But I WILL get this done. It's been a huge issue in my life ..
*Real Dad Called *- .. ugh what bullshit. He left a message saying "I'm sorry that I didn't call on Xmas and that I didn't send any gifts.. " It's the end of Fucking May and he's calling now?! Then he ended it with a "But I want you guys to always Remeber .." *Dramatic Pause* " I love you" Ugh I hate him so much ..

 So all that and the stresses of work , exams coming up (a HUGE math one , last semester literally everyone basically failed .. there were a few that didn't. The school board made it up , and the teachers don't have time to cover everything .. so there'll be stuff on the exam we haven't even learned , the lowest mark I heard someone got was an 8 % , highest was a 91% , which was Andrew but that was the 2nd highest mark in the province .. so that dosen't count cuase he's a genuis , after that it was a 68% ..) ... People all day have been asking me if I was alright? and That I'm not looking too healthy ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm Emma I've been meaning to run something by ya if you don't mind.


Sure! 



> For my step class of Tues , it's at 4:00pm .. I don't get home until 3:15pm , and I don't finish eating my chicken + brocolli + olive oil + sweet potatoes + apple untill 3:30 - 3:40 ... thats not good is it?? ...
> So I was wondering if I should just make that meal into another shake with
> ~ strawberries
> ~skim milk
> ...


Right - you have ~40 mins so yes - your suggestion of a meal of liquidy goodness is best. 

I would be careful of too many strawberries (lots of strawberries will bloat you) and not too many oats (may slow digestion a little too much) but some milk/whey/fruit/oats would be fine.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Half way through my V-Grip pulldowns I remembered Emma telling me to sit on the floor to target my middle back more .. and does it ever , at first I was like "how is this gonna target my middle back more??" But , it's probably the best back exercise I've done , I loved it


 Glad you liked it! 



> Wide Grip seated row was crapy .. before I was pushing 100 - 110lbs on normal seated rows , so I thought 60lbs would be fine .. ugh for 50lbs - 60lbs all I could feel was in my arms , couldn't feel a thing in my back. So reduced again to 40lbs and there was a big difference.


How are you holding the bar? And your arms when you are doing the movement? Are your arms straight? Bent? Are you leaning forward or staying upright?



> DB Rows .. well I couldn't feel those either .. so I kept reducing weight until I could .. there getting better , I think I'm not placing my legs right or something LOL.


How are you holding your back? Are you keeping your shoulders in line and your shoulder blades pinned to your back?
Are you kneeling on a bench for these?



> *Water -*4L ... my whole expermient of drinking 6+L of water to get rid of my bloat so didn't work .. woke up this mornign with the bloat from hell


 You don't need >6L a day tom!!! 4 L is fine!

If you are constantly bloated (uncomfortably so) then you may want to consider going to an immunologist who can do some allergy tests to see if you are allergic to anything you are eating... 




> *Dentist appointment* - They got rid of the black spot on my Fake tooth  all that needed to be done was it to be polished , and they didn't even charge me






> *Real Dad Called *- .. ugh what bullshit. He left a message saying "I'm sorry that I didn't call on Xmas and that I didn't send any gifts.. " It's the end of Fucking May and he's calling now?! Then he ended it with a "But I want you guys to always Remeber .." *Dramatic Pause* " I love you" Ugh I hate him so much ..


 

I wouldn't be too impressed with that piss-poor excuse for 'love' either... Sperm donation (what ever way it occurs) does not make you a father and does not immediately mean you will love him. Love requires mutual respect, honestly and trust in the relationship. The fact that he didn't call on X-mas is a sign that he doesn't really value the relationship all that much...

Don't waste your time or your emotions on him Tom. You are worth more.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Water -*4L ... my whole expermient of drinking 6+L of water to get rid of my bloat so didn't work .. woke up this mornign with the bloat from hell


With Water, i recently discovered it is best to have most after a meal, to control/reduce the bloat. E.g. After a meal i have a big glass (~300ml). Then ~30mins later another 300ml. So if you have 6 meals and do this after each meal, then that will be ~3L. The remaining 1L can be used to sip between meals. Give that a try and see how you react.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I also asked about what can be done about the spaces on my teeth and he said a cosmetic specialist comes down from Moncton once in a while so I'll have an appointemtn with him in Late Agust for a consultation. Told my dad and he laughed and said "Ha your teeth bother you? I understand if you Women and want could teeth but you Man you don't need good teeth"  Oh god .. so he said he won't be paying for it and I better start saving my money .. But I WILL get this done. It's been a huge issue in my life ..


Dont worry about this too much. Situation with teeth dont really go bad, unless you are not taking care of them (brushing and flossing regularly). e.g. I have seen guys that have gotten braces and they are in their 40's! This is something you can fix later (EXCEPT if it is tooth decay). So take it easy for now and get to it when you are ready for it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Real Dad Called *- .. ugh what bullshit. He left a message saying "I'm sorry that I didn't call on Xmas and that I didn't send any gifts.. " It's the end of Fucking May and he's calling now?! Then he ended it with a "But I want you guys to always Remeber .." *Dramatic Pause* " I love you" Ugh I hate him so much ..


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So all that and the stresses of work , exams coming up (a HUGE math one , last semester literally everyone basically failed .. there were a few that didn't. The school board made it up , and the teachers don't have time to cover everything .. so there'll be stuff on the exam we haven't even learned , the lowest mark I heard someone got was an 8 % , highest was a 91% , which was Andrew but that was the 2nd highest mark in the province .. so that dosen't count cuase he's a genuis , after that it was a 68% ..) ...
> People all day have been asking me if I was alright? and That I'm not looking too healthy ..


Ease up a bit. Dont everdo things in the gym. More is not neccessarily better. Focus on those studies and go easy on the gym for a bit.


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sure!
> 
> 
> Right - you have ~40 mins so yes - your suggestion of a meal of liquidy goodness is best.
> ...


 Ok I'll drink this ~
 1 cup skim milk , 
 40G banana
 40G Oats
 .75 coops of whey for 

 338 calories
 4G fat (1G sat)
 51G of Carbs (4G fibre)
 27G protein

 In the end I lose about 100 calories , so my overall calorie intake for the day would be 2700


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are you holding the bar? And your arms when you are doing the movement? Are your arms straight? Bent? Are you leaning forward or staying upright?


 I'm holding the bar with an overhand grip , straight. The I pull the bar into my lower belly while keeping my back straight .. the big difference when I used the 40lbs was that I could pull the bar a little more ways and I could squeeze my shoulder blades together ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are you holding your back? Are you keeping your shoulders in line and your shoulder blades pinned to your back?
> Are you kneeling on a bench for these?


 I keep my back straight .. except for when I lower the DB i put it a little ways past arms length. Umm I think my biggest probabaly was not keeping my shoulder blades pinned to my back , I just tried one on my bed trying to keep my shoulder blade pinned to my back and I felt it more...
 Yup kneeling on a bench .. but for some reason when I brign the weight up it isn't by my hips it's always by the ribcage / chest 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You don't need >6L a day tom!!! 4 L is fine!
> 
> If you are constantly bloated (uncomfortably so) then you may want to consider going to an immunologist who can do some allergy tests to see if you are allergic to anything you are eating...


 Good idea , I'll schedule that appointment , lol my doctor must hate me!!
 it's just keeps getting worse , it's now gotten to the point where I'm really constipated all the time and I have to go to the washroom after every meal but I can't get it all out cause I'm so constipated and then I'm even more constipated and it's like a never ending circle of hell 
 ( LOL wow that was disgusting )

 I have noticed somethign though .. I'm not AS bloated after my meal with chicken + Broccoli + apple + olive oil + sweet tato + LOTS of pepper ..pepper helps in digestion right?? So could it just be that my body can't digest all the food I'm eating? It's also not as bad in the next 2 meals where my carbs are really low .. 






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too impressed with that piss-poor excuse for 'love' either... Sperm donation (what ever way it occurs) does not make you a father and does not immediately mean you will love him. Love requires mutual respect, honestly and trust in the relationship. The fact that he didn't call on X-mas is a sign that he doesn't really value the relationship all that much...
> 
> Don't waste your time or your emotions on him Tom. You are worth more.


 Thanks Emma! I'm past it now  - I"m through with him , he had his chance to be my father or the very least be my friend , but that times gone now.


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> With Water, i recently discovered it is best to have most after a meal, to control/reduce the bloat. E.g. After a meal i have a big glass (~300ml). Then ~30mins later another 300ml. So if you have 6 meals and do this after each meal, then that will be ~3L. The remaining 1L can be used to sip between meals. Give that a try and see how you react.


 Thanks Adrian I'll give that a shot , I usually have to buy those 1L bottles becuase with the 500mls I can't remeber how much I drank LOL!
 My biggest problem I think is school .. see I drink X amount of water before / at school .. and then I have sit down .. all day. And if I do have to pee I can't just get right up and go to the washroom , I gotta sit there and wait till the movie / teacher is done talking or what not and by that time I'm so bloated ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry about this too much. Situation with teeth dont really go bad, unless you are not taking care of them (brushing and flossing regularly). e.g. I have seen guys that have gotten braces and they are in their 40's! This is something you can fix later (EXCEPT if it is tooth decay). So take it easy for now and get to it when you are ready for it.


 O I want them now if I could! He said I MIGHT need braces , he said there is a possibilty they can do soemthign to jsut push them all together. I don't want braces on me for 3 years .. it's look so bad , but I'd suck if up if it meant getting rid of my spaces .. They've been this life long embarrasment to me ..They wouldnt' even be that bad if my upper lip didn't go up so much .. LOL you'll see what I mean when I go to Toronto , don't laugh either  LOL





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ease up a bit. Dont everdo things in the gym. More is not neccessarily better. Focus on those studies and go easy on the gym for a bit.


 I know .. I take it as easy as possible ...but I love the gym so much Adrian .. it's the place where I know no ones gonna bother , it's my time. It gives me time to think , it allows me to do something that I love , something I want to be involved with my enitre life. LOL I know it sounds weird but the gym is the only time i get to relax and do something I enjoy.


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2005)

*May 27*

*Training -Hammies + calves + Abs
  SLDL - **45lbs* 1x12 , *115lbs* 2x8 , 1x7 *Damn grip  I'm gonna try either a hook or over/under grip next time .. * 1x8
*Split Squats - **100lbs* 3x12 .. hmmm not as good as last weeks , I'm gonna work on my tempo / balance for the movement and take it slower ..
*Glute Ham Raises - *1x5 , 1x3 , 1x4 ** how'd I get 4 last set?? Anyways not complaining , I'm getting lots better at these 
*Calf Raises - *3x15
*Abs -  *Just 9 sets ,
  3 of Hanging leg / hip raises
  3 of hanging Leg Raises
  3 of Ball Pikes 
  Starting to get better at all of them too 

*Diet -*
                                       Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
    *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                     Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                               Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                     Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
  * 4 hours inbetween*
   Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,walnuts
  *4 and 15 minutes inbetween *
                                     Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies


                                     Macros ~
              Calories - 2816
               Fat - 81G (10G sat)
               Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
               Protein - 2198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -* 6 hours

 REally Really fun day today .. started out crappy as I jsut found out my hair dresser has gone to New york (what's upw ith every1 goign to NY??? I want to go  .. O well I'm going next year with Sarah / Corey / Mike / Steve / Diane  - There's this yearly trip there with our Showcase company that Sarah and Corey is in , so we can all go) So that means that I can't get my hair cut , or talk to her about a full hair dye instead of regular highlights (I've been consulting EVERYONE about it , I mean it's a HUGE decision I have to make .. omg I think I would cry if it came out crappy .. seriously I've done it before) and I have to go around for a week with longer than normal hair that's gonna look really bad  So I was stressed baout that for alittle
 Then I had work , And then me Sarah and Corey wne to "Madagascar" OMG LMAO I loved that movie! so funny! Then we went around driving and talking , it was a great night had lots of fun. It's why my meals were spaced out a little too much for my likeing.. but o well


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2005)

May 28 Weight/ Measurments 

 Weight is 139lbs

 Measurments .. kinda alright ..
*Forearms - *8.5inches
*Arms - * 11.1 
*Chest - * 37  
*Waist - * 28 (increased by .5 inches)  UGH .. was really mad about this , My first measurment was at 29.3 .. then I was like "there's no way .. " So I just kinda sat on my bed and waited for 5 minutes thinking "How the hell .. this isn't fair" LOL yes I'm a loser , then I realzied I had to go to the mashroom came back down and took my new measurment .. still went up though ..
*Under Naval - *31.7 ---- >30.5  at least this went down , by over an inch too!!
*Thighs - *20.2
*Glutes - *35.1
*Calves - *13

 So for the most part everything stayed the same (arms / forearms / glutes) or increased (Chest / waist / thighs / claves) and under my naval decreased.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> My biggest problem I think is school .. see I drink X amount of water before / at school .. and then I have sit down .. all day. And if I do have to pee I can't just get right up and go to the washroom , I gotta sit there and wait till the movie / teacher is done talking or what not and by that time I'm so bloated ..


                                                                                                                                You will have to think of a way to time your water intake when you are in school. Like have some water with your meal. And some more about 15 mins before the end of class. Dont forget you still have several years of schooling to do. So that problem is not going away anytime soon. Just need to figure that out to work with the system. But for the meals not in school, try drinking water like i suggested. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL you'll see what I mean when I go to Toronto , don't laugh either  LOL


 Oooh.. i'm sure you are probably making it sound worse than it is!  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I know it sounds weird but the gym is the only time i get to relax and do something I enjoy.


You can still go to the gym to have your time. But you could do a wo with less weights. And cardio can be done low to moderate. Just so that you can recuperate.


----------



## jaim91 (May 29, 2005)

First time visiting the journal Tom, it's looking awesome! You're looking awesome!


----------



## Tom_B (May 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You will have to think of a way to time your water intake when you are in school. Like have some water with your meal. And some more about 15 mins before the end of class. Dont forget you still have several years of schooling to do. So that problem is not going away anytime soon. Just need to figure that out to work with the system. But for the meals not in school, try drinking water like i suggested.


 I know  Some days are better than others , I just have to time it correctly as to what class I'll be going in ..

 I've been drinking the water like you've suggested (except 500ml instead of 300ml) and so far it's working great  - still bloated from the food though 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oooh.. i'm sure you are probably making it sound worse than it is!


 LOL nope , also when I'm older I'm gonna have really really bad laugh lines LOL! anytime I laugh / smile you I have them , sometimes after I laugh alot and stop you can still see them !




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can still go to the gym to have your time. But you could do a wo with less weights. And cardio can be done low to moderate. Just so that you can recuperate.


 Well right now , I'm not progressing weight loads , except for my arms, shoulders , lats and Just the neutral V-grip Pulldown for my middle back. Everything else I'm keepign at the same weight and focusing on taking my movements very slowly and really concentrating on form / muscle and mind connection to get me preped for when I'm at a bodyfat % I like and I start either a power lifting or olympic type routine (after I do some reasearch , can't wait for summer , I'll have time to read again!!!) as I'll no longer be focusing on mass , just maintaining my weight / bodyfat and increasing my strength.


----------



## Tom_B (May 29, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> First time visiting the journal Tom, it's looking awesome! You're looking awesome!


  Hey Jaim!! Thanks!

  I can't believe you went to prom , I'm so jealous LOL!! 
 Only another month till I'm down there! I seriously can't wait , the only thing is it's gonna be a really hard challenge to eat clean, espically iwht lots of my family members owning chinese restaurnats so they'll probabaly invite me down and everyone get together etc.. espically is my sisters go with. ..  So I don't know what I'm gonna do about that... maybe I jsut won't get groceries and jsut wing my meals and try to eat as clean as possible as I'll be out all the time .. or buy a box or 2 of protein bars LOL

  Gonna reply to your PM super soon k??


----------



## Tom_B (May 29, 2005)

*May 29*

*Training -Chest+ shoulders + tris
 Decline Bench Press -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 2x8 , 2x7
*Cable Flys -  **10lbs* 1x12 , 1x8 , 1x6
* Incline DB Press -  **25lbs* 1x8 , 1x7 , 1x6
* Seated DB press - **20lbs* 1x8 , 1x6 , 2x5
*Low Pulley Side Lateral Raises -  **10lbs* 2x12 , 1x10
*Rear Cable Pull Aparts -  **15lbs* 1x12 , 1x9 , 1x8
*CG Bench Press -  **30lbs* 2x12 , 1x9
*One Arm DB Ext. -  **10lbs* 1x12
* Two Arm DB Ext. -  **30lbs* 2x7

  Good Workout


*Diet -*
                                         Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
      *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                       Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                 Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                       Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
     Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,PB, CC
                                       Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                       Macros ~
                Calories - 2816
                 Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                 Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                 Protein - 2198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -* 9 and a half hours


  Busy days , had to work all day  andhad to cook stuff tonight , so that took up my night ..

  Anyways Sad day  We now only have 1 puppy left , the other 3 were sold  it was so sad. And one of the puppies we gave away for free. Like 5 years ago we sold a puppy to a really good friend of the familys (they use to work for my dad , my sister is friends with their daughter , brother friends with their son etc.. ) Well they called up crying letting us know that there dog died . it wa on the front porch , it had a heart attack .. so my mom gave them a puppy for free.

 Also Dad found out about Sunny today LOL. He looked out and saw him last night , well he asked my mom about it and she said "what are you talking about?! theres no dog here , you must be asleep unless you saw a big brown cat" LOL well today he asked me about it and I told him , he wasn't mad , he didn't care then I told him he's been there for like 2 -3 weeks already and he laughed his ass off , he was like "Been there for 2 weeks and I not notice?! " so that was funny.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've been drinking the water like you've suggested (except 500ml instead of 300ml) and so far it's working great  - still bloated from the food though
> .



The 300ml i drink is with food + 300ml 30min after so thats 600ml total (sometime more). But if you can do 500ml instead of 300ml without feeling like your gut is going to burst, all the better! 

Glad it is helping. No the bloating dosent completly go away, but it get reduced considerably. Also you are less likely to suffer from constapation as your food intake contains adequate water.

A long time ago i read that it is not adviseable to take digestive aids constantly for a long time (not saying that you are, but if you are considering doing it). Not sure how true that is. Maybe Emma can clarify?


----------



## Tom_B (May 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The 300ml i drink is with food + 300ml 30min after so thats 600ml total (sometime more). But if you can do 500ml instead of 300ml without feeling like your gut is going to burst, all the better!
> 
> Glad it is helping. No the bloating dosent completly go away, but it get reduced considerably. Also you are less likely to suffer from constapation as your food intake contains adequate water.
> 
> A long time ago i read that it is not adviseable to take digestive aids constantly for a long time (not saying that you are, but if you are considering doing it). Not sure how true that is. Maybe Emma can clarify?


 I'm actually still constapated ... it's still bad. And to make matters worse my gas has come back in full swing .. I'm literally farting every 5 minutes , no I'm not exagaretting. It's extremely embarassing , espically at school .. I nearly killed my social studies class room , and my family is getting sick of it .. I'm gonna try and lower my carbs .. I need too ..

 I've tried digestive aids before (at least I think i did , pepermint pills .. ) but they did nothing anyways ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 30, 2005)

*May 30*

*Training -Quads + negative pull - ups + abs

  Full Squats -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs*  4x8 
*Step - Ups -  **25lbs* 3x12
*Leg Extensions - **30lbs*
  Super seted with
* negative Pull - ups -  **3x5

  Abs were some hanging hip raises , hanging leg raises , Swiss Ball Jacknifes , ball pikes.

  Good Workout , the only thing was for the last 2 reps for the last set of neg pull-ups weren't all that great ..
 O I also know why my traps were sore last week after this workout too , the step ups LOL , towards the last set my traps were killing me!


*Diet -*
                                           Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
        *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                         Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                   Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                         Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
       Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,PB, CC
                                         Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                         Macros ~
                  Calories - 2816
                   Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                   Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                   Protein - 2198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -* about 5 - 6 hours ..
                                                  + 2 hour nap

 Well I was really tired today ... I ended up wakign up at 2am becuase of a bad dream .. I'm terrifed of the dark, well I'm alright when I'm with people but alone I'm terrified. So I had this horrible dream about the dark and my lights wouldn't go on and I was freakign and then there was something in the dark and ya .. I know , I know I'm a loser , but I can't help it. So i woke up and of course my stupid computer messed up and turned off so I didn't have the light of the monitor .. so it was really dark , I couldn't move LOL . After about 10 minutes I got the guts to jump up run to my light and turn it on. Then i turned on my computer and ended up staying awake untill around 3am .. LOL , so ya I was really tired today , ende dup taking a2 hour nap.


----------



## Tom_B (May 30, 2005)

Umm Emma if your reading this do you think it would be alright to reduce my calories to 2700 calories , taking away from carbs only , then reducing carbs again .. but replacing the calories with fat .. if so how much fat could I go to?? 90 - 100G?? or too much ..

  So my macros would be like ..
  2700 cals
  100G of fat
  200 G of protein
  250G of carbs ..

 Also think it might be alright if like every 3 weeks or so to shock my body or something if on one of my cardio days I just ate 2400 cals or even lower than 2700?? ... I'm thinking no LOL but I guess it's worth asking I guess ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2005)

Tom - I am concerned... I have been noticing this 'trend' in you lately... You stopped trying to gain weight and then got really concerned about being 140 (when that was your 'proper' goal anyway), you have started wanting to skip on your calories, you are eating a lot less more commonly (cals have been as low as 2400 a few times now) and you are trying to find reasons to eat less carbs and lower your intake...

Are you ok? Are you having second thoughts about things? Are you worried about your body and your size at the moment? 

It is a little worrisome and I would hate to see you slide backwards.

You can not flat out say "all carbs cause me bloat"..... Not *all* carbs will cause this problem - if you gave it a short I am sure you could find types of carbs that will not result in bloating... Also - specific things like apples, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower and onions known causes of bloat - so you could replace these and see if it helped... 

But, as I said, if you are experiencing HUGE and uncomfortable constipation and bloat (and it is not relieved with increasing your water or fibre content) then you should really get yourself checked for things like gluten allergy, irritable bowel, lactose allergy.... But if you have eaten these things before (eg: when you were growing up as a kid) , then it is less likely that they are the source.

If you do get allergy tested - Make sure you get it done PROPERLY too!! A lot of false 'oh, you have sensitivity to X' tests are done by unqualified people. So you need to get an allergy doctor or an immunologist to do it for you. 


Now - Have you considered that all the sugar-free stuff you are eating? SF products (esp. those made with sugar alcohols - like gum) will cause MASSIVE amounts of bloat!??

On a side note - things like using LOTS of pepper in your food is a bad idea  .... A little is ok, but pepper is a GIT irritant in high amounts and eating too much of it has a laxitive effect. Anorexics actually take pepper from food trays in hospitals so they can do exactly that... Anorexics also chew lots of gum for the same reason - it has a laxitive effect (and it stops them from eating too... an added benefit).

And, as Adrian said - don't use digestive aids (eg: laxitives/enema's) too frequently - they can damage your intestines badly!! They can also cause perminant reliance on laxitives for the rest of your life!! 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm Emma if your reading this do you think it would be alright to reduce my calories to 2700 calories , taking away from carbs only....


Now - to answer this.... If you were trying to eat maintainence, and your maintainence is 2800 cals, why would you eat 2700 cals??  

You have maintained your weight at 139 pounds with ~2800 cals, so why decrease? You already cycle your calories slightly (less on non-workout days, more on the days you do two workouts).... But if you did decide to decrease further you would also have to have corresponding high days as well...




> replacing the calories with fat .. if so how much fat could I go to?? 90 - 100G?? or too much ..
> 
> So my macros would be like ..
> 2700 cals
> ...


You can replace the carbs with fat if you want... I don't think 100g is too much for you at all. Overall calories are what count at the end of the day...

Personally, due to the increased use of glycogen in exercise and the increased thermogenic potential of carbs, plus the storage factor of fats when in calorie excess, I usually stick to carbs more when eating close to or over maintainence...

I don't think you need to get into cyclic diets right now - but if you wanted to you could start to look into doing a form of carb cycling where you maintain your calories, but alter your carb and fat levels.




> Also think it might be alright if like every 3 weeks or so to shock my body or something if on one of my cardio days I just ate 2400 cals or even lower than 2700?? ... I'm thinking no LOL but I guess it's worth asking I guess ..


Why just drop your cals to 2400 randomly for a day? What do you think it would do??  

It doesn't make sense physiologically... You would get more of a 'metabolic shock' effect from randomly increasing cals and over-feeding every once in a while....


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm actually still constapated ... it's still bad. .


Befre you drop cals, try and work changes to find what works for you. As Emma asked, i too hope you are not sliding backwards.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And to make matters worse my gas has come back in full swing .. I'm literally farting every 5 minutes , no I'm not exagaretting. It's extremely embarassing , espically at school .. I nearly killed my social studies class room , and my family is getting sick of it ...


Did you analyse your diet and compare it to a day when you felt good? Did you eat different things? did you intake water in a different quantities at diff times? Things like these can make a diff. 

I'll consider this a typical diet :


> Diet -
> Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana,
> *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
> Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
> ...


Now, some suggestions for the diet. 

As i mentioned earlier, bananas+milk = gas, so drop that combo. Except pwo. 

Drop the walnuts. Completly. Replace them with olive oil to give you the same amount of fat. (No, Dont scream about the deliciousness  )

You have 5 fruits above (3 bananas+2apples). reduce tham to 1-2+pwo banana.

Drop the PB and replace with olive oil.

And where are your veggies, cheater?  Replace the apple in M4 with Brocolli. Get a bag of frozen stuff. 1 cup is all you need. This is only 2-3 heads/florets (depending on size). Can be easily zapped in the micro.

Rework your proteins. I suggest start at the lower end of 1g/lbm but dont go over 1.5g/lbm. 

3 out of 6 meals have CC as the protein source. Maybe you cannot toletate that much dairy. So reduce it to one meal( last meal) and use a limited amount in other meals if you need to get a higher protein amount.

Rework cals to be in range suggested by Emma. Try this new diet for a few days along with the water suggestion we discussed earlier, whenever possible. 

These are not very major changes which require you to rework your entire diet. Once you get to a comfortable stiuation, then you can slowly start reintroducing the walnuts..etc to find your tolerance level. But reducing the cals and/or carbs might not reduce the bloat/gas but might result in weight loss. 

Running on lower carbs will make you tired and not much energy for the gym, work..etc.. and you might still have the bloat and gas! I know you have said that high protein did not give you a prob in the past, but i find lower protein gives much less if not no trouble at all. Nuts are also 'heavy to digest' food. So get rid of them for now and replace them with oliveoil.

Emma, could you correct me if i am wrong about the above? I feel Tom wont do most of that without your approval


----------



## Tom_B (May 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - I am concerned... I have been noticing this 'trend' in you lately... You stopped trying to gain weight and then got really concerned about being 140 (when that was your 'proper' goal anyway), you have started wanting to skip on your calories, you are eating a lot less more commonly (cals have been as low as 2400 a few times now) and you are trying to find reasons to eat less carbs and lower your intake...
> 
> Are you ok? Are you having second thoughts about things? Are you worried about your body and your size at the moment?
> 
> It is a little worrisome and I would hate to see you slide backwards.


 I'm gonna be honest .. yes I have been having second thoughts ..
 I'm just not comfortable at this weight .. I look at myself in the mirrior and I have too much mass on my chest / back and becuase of it , it makes my arms look weird and it also makes my stomach actually look bigger , due to how large my rib cage is ..
 I don't know .. just if people come up to me and touch me , espically if I'm sitting it makes me feel soooo uncomfortable .. I did feel this way back when I was 130lbs , but not to this extent , I hate being in my own skin right now .. I feel huge or something .. even friends at school have been calling me "thunder thighs" or "cow" or "pig" I know there jsut joking and we all laugh , but deep down I don't know .. it kinda gets to me. And just seeing all my peers .. and how they look .. I heard one of the really atletic jocks talking to this one girl ,  and he said he weighs 135lbs , and he's my height (if not taller) , then Corey he's 127lbs , and Andrew whos like 6'2 is like 140lbs , and his brother whos also 6'2 is only 130lbs and etc.. Ugh I just wish so much I could be like that , not having to worry "Oo I'm at the very lowest of my ideal weight range" you know .. they get along just fine, there not suffering from any health conditions etc.. Ugh it's just been irratating me ..
 I've been comtemplating things .. thinking about doing this recomp for a little while getting my bodyfat % around 11 - 12 percent then going on a cut and going back down to 130 - 135lbs so my bodyfat % would be below 10 , and hopefully I could lose some of my muscle on my chest ..

 Also I'm not tryign to find reasons to eat less food , it's just REALLY REALLY bad Emma .. my gas , my bloat everything. I love eating so much food , but I'm always so full .. honestly I'd be _alright_ at 2400 cals a day , and thats including two big shakes, as my meals

 But I'm said I was gonna do things your guys' way .. I was gonna listen to you guys and stick it out. I promised I was gonna .. I owe it to you guys..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can not flat out say "all carbs cause me bloat"..... Not *all* carbs will cause this problem - if you gave it a short I am sure you could find types of carbs that will not result in bloating... Also - specific things like apples, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower and onions known causes of bloat - so you could replace these and see if it helped...
> 
> But, as I said, if you are experiencing HUGE and uncomfortable constipation and bloat (and it is not relieved with increasing your water or fibre content) then you should really get yourself checked for things like gluten allergy, irritable bowel, lactose allergy.... But if you have eaten these things before (eg: when you were growing up as a kid) , then it is less likely that they are the source.
> 
> If you do get allergy tested - Make sure you get it done PROPERLY too!! A lot of false 'oh, you have sensitivity to X' tests are done by unqualified people. So you need to get an allergy doctor or an immunologist to do it for you.


 I think the main thing is oats .. the oats I have in my shakes , that aren't cooked. My pancake would usually bloat me .. but lately I've started to cook it really long on a low temp , so the inside is nice and cooked as well , and lately not really any bloating from it 
 Then again it could be all the dairy i have , but I need that dairy cause of my bones .. ugh I don't know. I think I'll keep my diet the same , I have a doc appointment on Tues , so I'll get referred to an immunatologist, and from then figure out whats going on ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - Have you considered that all the sugar-free stuff you are eating? SF products (esp. those made with sugar alcohols - like gum) will cause MASSIVE amounts of bloat!??


 Hmm .. I'll take out my SF jam , reduce the SF ketchup and that's all I'm really eating with sugar acholhols .. except gum , but I only have like 2 pieces after lunch becuase of breath ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> On a side note - things like using LOTS of pepper in your food is a bad idea  .... A little is ok, but pepper is a GIT irritant in high amounts and eating too much of it has a laxitive effect. Anorexics actually take pepper from food trays in hospitals so they can do exactly that... Anorexics also chew lots of gum for the same reason - it has a laxitive effect (and it stops them from eating too... an added benefit).


 OO .. okay I'll stop , I'd usually have some with my potato fries , and my chicken / broccoli .. I'l reduce. LOL it isn't giving my a laxative effect though!! god I wish it would maybe I wouldn't be cramped up for half the day 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And, as Adrian said - don't use digestive aids (eg: laxitives/enema's) too frequently - they can damage your intestines badly!! They can also cause perminant reliance on laxitives for the rest of your life!!


 Ok , no digetive aids 
 - would this also include Beano as they help digest your carbs into glucose??





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - to answer this.... If you were trying to eat maintainence, and your maintainence is 2800 cals, why would you eat 2700 cals??
> 
> You have maintained your weight at 139 pounds with ~2800 cals, so why decrease? You already cycle your calories slightly (less on non-workout days, more on the days you do two workouts).... But if you did decide to decrease further you would also have to have corresponding high days as well...


 Well I just thought on a recomp I was suppos to be eating SLIGHTLY under maintenance or right on. Now my miantenance is 2800 cals. So I'm eating 2816 from my foods .. now add on
 ~15 cals of Jam
 ~ 15 cals from miricle whip
 ~ X amonut of cals from lemon juice
 ~ X amonut of cals from vinnegar
 ~ 15 cals from SF ketchup
 I'm actually eating 2900 cals which is a little OVER my maintence , so if I reduced cals to 2700  , I'd actually be eating 2800 in the the end 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can replace the carbs with fat if you want... I don't think 100g is too much for you at all. Overall calories are what count at the end of the day...
> 
> Personally, due to the increased use of glycogen in exercise and the increased thermogenic potential of carbs, plus the storage factor of fats when in calorie excess, I usually stick to carbs more when eating close to or over maintainence...
> 
> I don't think you need to get into cyclic diets right now - but if you wanted to you could start to look into doing a form of carb cycling where you maintain your calories, but alter your carb and fat levels.


 Ok .. I'm gonna suck this up until I get to the immunatologist before fooling around with this stuff ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why just drop your cals to 2400 randomly for a day? What do you think it would do??
> 
> It doesn't make sense physiologically... You would get more of a 'metabolic shock' effect from randomly increasing cals and over-feeding every once in a while....


 LOL ok , thought so , scratch that idea


----------



## Tom_B (May 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Did you analyse your diet and compare it to a day when you felt good? Did you eat different things? did you intake water in a different quantities at diff times? Things like these can make a diff.


   LOL okay history of my gas 
 While bulking I had HORRIBLY RANK gas , like it was unbearable , if my mom had anyone over , she LITERALLY forced me to stay in my room so I didn't come out and stick up the house , but it didn't work becuase it sweeped from my room (which is in the basement) through out the house , honest to god.
   Then I took that week off of diet and exercise , no gas at all 
   Now since getting back into diet the gas has been slowing working it's way back , not it's here again full time.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Now, some suggestions for the diet.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier, bananas+milk = gas, so drop that combo. Except pwo.


   Well what could I have Pre workout??? I need some type of fruit ..
 I actually think the oats int he shake are making matters worse .. but lately I've been comtemplating making my pre workout , skim milk , whey , and yogurt , or just yogurt and whey .. not sure if that'd be too many sugar carbs though ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Drop the walnuts. Completly. Replace them with olive oil to give you the same amount of fat. (No, Dont scream about the deliciousness  )


  Hmm .. wouldn't that throw off my balance between monounsatuated fats and polyunsaturated fats???  - as olive oil = mono , and nuts = poly ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You have 5 fruits above (3 bananas+2apples). reduce tham to 1-2+pwo banana.


 I have 50G Pre , 60G post, another 50G of banana and the 2 apples is only 1  - I eat half of a sm. - med. 
   So my fruit intake is actually 
   -labout a med. + 1/2 banana
   - sm. - med. apple
   ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Drop the PB and replace with olive oil.


  LOL NOOOO not my PB , you monster!!!!


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And where are your veggies, cheater?  Replace the apple in M4 with Brocolli. Get a bag of frozen stuff. 1 cup is all you need. This is only 2-3 heads/florets (depending on size). Can be easily zapped in the micro.


 LOL opps!!! I actually eat lettuce at lunch , and brocolii later in the day , I guess I've just been forgetting to put the brocolli in .. and as of today all my fresh brocoli is gone so it's on to the frozen , cheaper stuff 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Rework your proteins. I suggest start at the lower end of 1g/lbm but dont go over 1.5g/lbm.


 Hmm .. well I've reduced it to 198G .. I could reduce it farther but what would I replace the cals with?? I want to save fats incase I need to lower my carbs , and I don't want to up my carb intake ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 3 out of 6 meals have CC as the protein source. Maybe you cannot toletate that much dairy. So reduce it to one meal( last meal) and use a limited amount in other meals if you need to get a higher protein amount.


 Well for the first time it's only 1/3 a cup of CC , second time I sometimes don't even have CC , sometimes it's just whey .. and my bed meal is an entire cup of CC.
  I have been thinking about maybe it could be the dairy .. but the prob is , is that I need my diary .. becuase of my bones ..
 I'm holding off on that untill I see the immunatologist , I might be forced to get rid of some .. ugh .. I guess I'd have to load up on calcium citrate pills ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Rework cals to be in range suggested by Emma. Try this new diet for a few days along with the water suggestion we discussed earlier, whenever possible.
> 
> These are not very major changes which require you to rework your entire diet. Once you get to a comfortable stiuation, then you can slowly start reintroducing the walnuts..etc to find your tolerance level. But reducing the cals and/or carbs might not reduce the bloat/gas but might result in weight loss.


 I think I'm gonna hold off on everything until I see the doc .. appointment is Tues. 
  That way I can find out exactly what is causing this and will know in the furture as to what is causing it so I can avoid it ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Running on lower carbs will make you tired and not much energy for the gym, work..etc.. and you might still have the bloat and gas! I know you have said that high protein did not give you a prob in the past, but i find lower protein gives much less if not no trouble at all. Nuts are also 'heavy to digest' food. So get rid of them for now and replace them with oliveoil.


 Not sure if I should replace the nuts .. mono fats would be extremely high , whether this is a bad thing or not I don't know .. I'm jsut guessing it would be LOL. But it might not be ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Emma, could you correct me if i am wrong about the above? I feel Tom wont do most of that without your approval


 LOL nah , I just want to wait for the doc , to see what is exactly causign the prob. I've been goign on liek this for a couple weeks , whats a couple more gonna hurt? Espically with the price of knowing what it is so I can avoid it for the rest of my life 

 I'm also really curious about the mono and poly fat thing , does it matter if I take out all my poly sources and replace with only mono sources??


----------



## Tom_B (May 31, 2005)

*May 31*

*Training -Cardio 


 45 minute step class
* omg I don't think I've ever sweated so much in my life .. she decided to up the tempo today , it was brutal my legs were fried at the end.


*Diet -*
                                             Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                           Meal 2 - skim milk , strawberries , oats, whey
                                     Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                           Meal 4 - skim milk , banana , oats , whey
  *PW*skim milk , oats , whey , banana
         Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,walnuts, 
                                           Meal 6 -PB , CC , fishies


                                           Macros ~
                    Calories - 2708
                     Fat - 72G (9G sat)
                     Carbs - 326G (35G fibre)
                     Protein - 196G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup ,lemon juice, vinnegar 
*Sleep -* 6 hours

  Wasn't as bloated today , I find if I sweat alot on my cardio days , I'm not as bloated .. 

 Tiring day , ready for bed 

 Tomorrow I also think I'm gonna be doing a session of cardio in the morning , suppos to be a rest day. But I'm not gonna do cardio on Thurs. , instead I'm thinking about going to the school dance .. might not though.
 Also it'd probabaly be good to mixm y cardio up instead of doing step .. I think I might be doing 30 minutes fartlek , then 30 minutes like weak - mod. intensity..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well what could I have Pre workout??? I need some type of fruit ..


Not sure if you really 'need' fruit pre wo. It may be good to have but necessary. If it is giving you a gas problem, leave it out. We are trying to fix the gas problem, remember 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm .. wouldn't that throw off my balance between monounsatuated fats and polyunsaturated fats???  - as olive oil = mono , and nuts = poly ..
> 
> Not sure if I should replace the nuts .. mono fats would be extremely high , whether this is a bad thing or not I don't know .. I'm jsut guessing it would be LOL. But it might not be ..
> 
> ...


I'm not suggesting that you do this forever. It is to see how you react. Nothing will happen if you do this for a few days. You wont grow a brocolli floret on your nose  After a few days, you can bring them back in. One by One until you find your tolerance level. First bring in the nuts in the meals where you can have the level of water with the meal as we discussed earlier.

So if your protein is under control and you are not overdoing it, then i feel that the nuts are the problem. I am sure you will see a difference without the nuts. You dont havt to wait for the doc. He might do some tests and say "come back in 2 weeks for the results". What then? another 2 weeks of suffering? So try it out today.. no nuts and plenty of water along with meals wherever possible.

In addition, mono fats should be 50% of your fat intake. Are you getting that much? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1016767&postcount=2
Polyunsaturates or Monounsaturates


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. even friends at school have been calling me "thunder thighs" or "cow" or "pig" I know there jsut joking and we all laugh , but deep down I don't know .. it kinda gets to me.


Dont let it get to you. Call them back 'skinny bitches' , 'walking noodle', 'bony ass' ..etc..



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> , and Andrew whos like 6'2 is like 140lbs , and his brother whos also 6'2 is only 130lbs and etc..


 6'2"/130-140 is terribly skinny. BUT you guys are teenagers and most teenagers are supposed to be that way. Besides you are NOT fat in any sense of that term. 

The next few years will show a BIG difference if the way you look and the way they look. They will either start to get fat or remain skinny and scrawny. 

Once you are done with your recomp and the muscle shows, THEY are the ones who will look at you with envy and will come to you for advice on how they can fix their bodies. But this will not happen overnight, so hang in there and keep working at it and you are def on your way to being a winner!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Not sure if you really 'need' fruit pre wo. It may be good to have but necessary. If it is giving you a gas problem, leave it out. We are trying to fix the gas problem, remember


 Ok ..
 Well I was thinking about it today ... what if I did 1 cup of skim milk + whey + oats and then replace the banana with grape juice BUT instead of mixing it all together drink the grape juice seperate  - or take out oats as well and have a greater intake of the grape juice , hell I could do that PWO as well.
  Or I could also mix whey + yogurt without added sugar  wonder if that would be better??
  Hmm I need Emma's opioion on what would be better for me ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm not suggesting that you do this forever. It is to see how you react. Nothing will happen if you do this for a few days. You wont grow a brocolli floret on your nose  After a few days, you can bring them back in. One by One until you find your tolerance level. First bring in the nuts in the meals where you can have the level of water with the meal as we discussed earlier.
> 
> So if your protein is under control and you are not overdoing it, then i feel that the nuts are the problem. I am sure you will see a difference without the nuts. You dont havt to wait for the doc. He might do some tests and say "come back in 2 weeks for the results". What then? another 2 weeks of suffering? So try it out today.. no nuts and plenty of water along with meals wherever possible.
> 
> ...


  Okay
 How about we try this , since I think I'd be overdosing on my mono fats or would I?? I don't know I don't know my breakdown of poly vs mono.
 Okay instead of having walnuts with meal 3 , I'll replace with olive oil. I can't with the other meals as well I can't mix the olive oil with anything and I don't want to chug it dry unless I ABSOUTLEY have too LOL. But also instead of having pure walnuts I'll have the butter more often , think that would be better??



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont let it get to you. Call them back 'skinny bitches' , 'walking noodle', 'bony ass' ..etc..


  LOL but there not , they are bigger then me , and I KNOW there joking and then will say I actually have twig legs etc.. 
  But ugh .. it still bothers me kinda ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 6'2"/130-140 is terribly skinny. BUT you guys are teenagers and most teenagers are supposed to be that way. Besides you are NOT fat in any sense of that term.
> 
> The next few years will show a BIG difference if the way you look and the way they look. They will either start to get fat or remain skinny and scrawny.
> 
> Once you are done with your recomp and the muscle shows, THEY are the ones who will look at you with envy and will come to you for advice on how they can fix their bodies. But this will not happen overnight, so hang in there and keep working at it and you are def on your way to being a winner!


  But they do have muscles  that's the thing! There really lean , and they do have muscles , sure there not huge by any means , but they do.. and they'd hardly be asking me about appearance .. and the thing is , is that they don't even look that skinny , I HATE scrawny guys I find them very unactractive , but there not scrawny .. 
  Ugh it just pisses me off I don't know anymore...


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 1, 2005)

Guys what part of the back is right behind the waist/ rlower part of rib cage??? is that your lower back?? Cause if so I think I know why my waist might of increased .. lately I've noticed that part of my back have ben increasing greatly .. it sticks out and makes my waist look bigger ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 1, 2005)

*June 1*

*Training -Cardio
*3 minute warm up

 Did 20 minutes of fartlek I guess .. highest interval point was at 10.5mph at  6% incline , lowest was 6mph at 6% incline .. omg this killed me I orignally had planned for 30 minutes but I was getting cramps in my right stomach and then my right ribcage started hurting everytime I'd breath 

       So I then continued to do 5 minutes of 6mph , then 10 minutes at 4mph and then 5 minutes of 5mph .. wanted to do more but my ribs were bothering me way to much and my cramps got horrible ..

*Diet -*
                                            Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
         *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                          Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                    Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                          Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
        Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,PB, CC
                                          Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                          Macros ~
                   Calories - 2816
                    Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                    Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                    Protein - 198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -* 6 hours
                                                   + 1 hour nap

had a fun night with Corey and Sarah , accidently fell asleep for an hour though LOL , I was so tired we were all kinda laying there listening to music and I dozed off.
 Anyways Back day tomorrow can't wait  , not ot mention 7 more days of school!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be honest .. yes I have been having second thoughts ..


Knew that already! 



> I'm just not comfortable at this weight .. I look at myself in the mirrior and I have too much mass on my chest / back and becuase of it , it makes my arms look weird and it also makes my stomach actually look bigger , due to how large my rib cage is ..


Your RIB CAGE = bone. Can't change that (not with any amount of cardio or with any amount of muscle mass). If your rib cage is large then it will be large and you are better off filling out the rest of you with some lean muscle so you look balanced, proportional and symmetrical (rather than trying to shrink things that are non-shrinkable - and so you end up weedy everywhere else).




> I don't know .. just if people come up to me and touch me , espically if I'm sitting it makes me feel soooo uncomfortable .. I did feel this way back when I was 130lbs , but not to this extent , I hate being in my own skin right now .. I feel huge or something ..


I don't know tom... This sounds like a pretty big psychological issue that you probably need to address... People touching you (as long as it is not strangers) is usually a sign of friendship/intimacy and something people use to convey positive emotions and feelings. It is meant to be a NICE thing...

The fact that you don't like it might be that you have a fear of letting people in - of allowing people to get to know you..?? Or maybe you have a fear of people rejecting you if they find out what you are truly like?

You really need to sit down and think about why it is you don't like it...



> even friends at school have been calling me "thunder thighs" or "cow" or "pig" I know there jsut joking and we all laugh , but deep down I don't know .. it kinda gets to me.


Arggg... You have to hand it to kids - they are completely and utterly stupid sometimes (most times).

Way to call the bloke with a history of anorexia "thunder thighs"!! 

Firstly - they are wrong and YOU KNOW IT! - So don't try to pick up on it and let it feed your "got to be sad/angry/unhappy about myself thing"...

You can't take it to heart... You need to be more robust than that. 

If you don't like it - ask them to stop (or make it clear to them that you don't want them to call you that anymore). 



> And just seeing all my peers .. and how they look .. I heard one of the really atletic jocks talking to this one girl ,  and he said he weighs 135lbs , and he's my height (if not taller) , then Corey he's 127lbs , and Andrew whos like 6'2 is like 140lbs , and his brother whos also 6'2 is only 130lbs and etc.. Ugh I just wish so much I could be like that ,


Why? What is so good about a smaller scale number?? 

Also - Why do you want to be like 'everyone else'?? Is it because you actually LIKE that or is it because you want to BE like them?? You have to question the motivation behind the feelings...

Also - being 130 and 6'2 is down right unhealthy... You know it - and you cann't think that it is attractive in any way to look like a skeleton in a sack... Sick is not beautiful tom...

**sigh** But - I can't convince you to be healthy.... If you have it in your mind that 'thin' is beautiful then nothing I (or adrian) can say will change that. You have to come to the realisation yourself that what some societies protray as 'beauty' is down right disguisting.

eg: in china - think about foot binding (cause small deformed feet- you know, that's lovely  ) or in some middle eastern countries where they feel female circumcision is a good thing (you want to read about a barbaric act - then read about this  )...

You have to work out what is important to you - if you want to get strong, lean and healthy then you need to ALLOW yourself to think that strong, lean and healthy IS beautiful....

Also - as Adrian said - you are setting yourself up for a better future. At your age, if you set down the muscle/bone like you are you are going to be able to have it and MAINTAIN it much more easily when you are older (when all your friends finally realise that they want to be strong and lean - and they all hit the gym to do 'bicep curls' and 'bench' and get HYOOGE!!  )... 

You are also setting your *health* up for the rest of your life... Better insulin sensitivity, better cholesterol levels, healthier heart, better brain function (exercise helps prevent dementia and other things), less chance of injury (stronger, more muscles, better balance/co-ordination)... The list goes on...




> I've been comtemplating things .. thinking about doing this recomp for a little while getting my bodyfat % around 11 - 12 percent then going on a cut and going back down to 130 - 135lbs so my bodyfat % would be below 10 , and hopefully I could lose some of my muscle on my chest ..


Personally - I think that, if you can manage it, sit at 140 pounds and do the re-comp... Then see how you feel about how you look before you decide to distroy all your hard work and get yourself back to the weight at which you started this whole process.



> honestly I'd be _alright_ at 2400 cals a day , and thats including two big shakes, as my meals


 this really doesn't make sense - you need 2800 cals to maintain your weight, but you would be 'alright' on 2400 cals/day....

That is 400 cals lower than maintainence... Which would result in weight loss...

Unless you have been eating 2400 cals/day all along and you have been telling us fibs about how much you are eating??



> But I'm said I was gonna do things your guys' way .. I was gonna listen to you guys and stick it out. I promised I was gonna .. I owe it to you guys..


Don't "stick it out for us" tom.... Stick it out for yourself.

I don't want you to do it 'for me'... It kind of defeats the purpose of the whole activity.



> I think the main thing is oats .. the oats I have in my shakes , that aren't cooked. My pancake would usually bloat me .. but lately I've started to cook it really long on a low temp , so the inside is nice and cooked as well , and lately not really any bloating from it
> Then again it could be all the dairy i have , but I need that dairy cause of my bones .. ugh I don't know. I think I'll keep my diet the same , I have a doc appointment on Tues , so I'll get referred to an immunatologist, and from then figure out whats going on ..


See the doc and listen to what he suggests. If you don't find an allergy or some other disease (eg: IBD) you could try a few things yourself.

eg: 
replace your oats with rolled rye (gluten free) and see if that helps.
replace your cottage cheese with egg-whites/eggs or other proteins and see if that helps

 OO .. okay I'll stop , I'd usually have some with my potato fries , and my chicken / broccoli .. I'l reduce. LOL it isn't giving my a laxative effect though!! god I wish it would maybe I wouldn't be cramped up for half the day 



> Ok , no digetive aids
> - would this also include Beano as they help digest your carbs into glucose??


That is fine. But no enema's or laxitives ok.




> Well I just thought on a recomp I was suppos to be eating SLIGHTLY under maintenance or right on. Now my miantenance is 2800 cals. So I'm eating 2816 from my foods .. now add on
> ~15 cals of Jam
> ~ 15 cals from miricle whip
> ~ X amonut of cals from lemon juice
> ...


 **sigh**

Do what you think is right tom....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok ..
> Well I was thinking about it today ... what if I did 1 cup of skim milk + whey + oats and then replace the banana with grape juice BUT instead of mixing it all together drink the grape juice seperate


Seperate??
 


You mean you were drinking the MILK and JUICE TOGETHER before!! 











**cough**

Sorry.... I'll compose myself again... Just give me a second...





Ok...

Tom - you are a  sometimes!! 

Juice = Pretty acidic in nature.
Milk = Alkaline.

Reaction = milk curdles (like when it goes RANCID)!!! And tastes PUTRID!

Results = 



> - or take out oats as well and have a greater intake of the grape juice , hell I could do that PWO as well.
> Or I could also mix whey + yogurt without added sugar  wonder if that would be better??
> Hmm I need Emma's opioion on what would be better for me ..


Well - milk is REALLY anabolic... But it would be better pre-workout if you were going to cut it out from one of the meals....

eg:
Preworkout - milk (or yoghurt), nana + whey
or
Preworkout - milk (or yoghurt), nana, oats + whey
or
Preworkout - milk (or yoghurt), oats + whey

But you will need more than just some milk/yoghurt pre-workout to get the carbs you will need (unless you can drink 60g of carb worth of yoghurt!!  )...


PWO your grape juice (as I said before) would be good... eg:
PWO - Whey + Grape juice + oats

or, if you wanted some nana then:
PWO - nana + some juice (so they add up to "1 nana" in total) + oats + whey




> Okay
> How about we try this , since I think I'd be overdosing on my mono fats or would I?? I don't know I don't know my breakdown of poly vs mono.
> Okay instead of having walnuts with meal 3 , I'll replace with olive oil. I can't with the other meals as well I can't mix the olive oil with anything and I don't want to chug it dry unless I ABSOUTLEY have too LOL. But also instead of having pure walnuts I'll have the butter more often , think that would be better??


Mono fats are good! 

Add avocado or olive oil to meal 3 and keep the walnuts/nuts for meals 5 and 6 when you can't add oil (without making some more intersting taste sensations....

  I can't believe you added JUICE and MILK together...
*cough*

.... Sorry... 

In terms of pure butter v's nuts - no difference nutritionally, it is just whether one bloats you more.



> LOL but there not , they are bigger then me , and I KNOW there joking and then will say I actually have twig legs etc..
> But ugh .. it still bothers me kinda ..


Be strong tom - no one will 'save' you... You got to protect yourself from these things and let their jokes slide off your back.

Thick skin.



> But they do have muscles  that's the thing! There really lean , and they do have muscles , sure there not huge by any means , but they do.. and they'd hardly be asking me about appearance .. and the thing is , is that they don't even look that skinny , I HATE scrawny guys I find them very unactractive , but there not scrawny ..
> Ugh it just pisses me off I don't know anymore...


Tom - you can't be 130 pounds, 6'2 and have anything resembling a decent amount of 'muscle'...

Either they are not 130 pounds.... or they are not muscular.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Guys what part of the back is right behind the waist/ rlower part of rib cage??? is that your lower back?? Cause if so I think I know why my waist might of increased .. lately I've noticed that part of my back have ben increasing greatly .. it sticks out and makes my waist look bigger ..


sticks out??  How???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm I need Emma's opioion on what would be better for me ..


I think you got Emma oponion.  and maybe we found one reason for your Gas.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay
> How about we try this , since I think I'd be overdosing on my mono fats or would I?? I don't know I don't know my breakdown of poly vs mono.


NOTHING will happen!!!!!! People go through their lives without thinking of balancing their fats. They live for decades. Do you honestly think you will drop dead if you stopped eating nuts for a few days???? 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay instead of having walnuts with meal 3 , I'll replace with olive oil. I can't with the other meals as well I can't mix the olive oil with anything and I don't want to chug it dry unless I ABSOUTLEY have too LOL. But also instead of having pure walnuts I'll have the butter more often , think that would be better??


I suggest you ABSULOTELY try it. I dont see what is wrong with mixing olive opil with your CC. No it wont taste the same, but we are not trying to make better tasting meals here. We are trying to fix the bloat problem. And it will be only for a few days.

Ok for a start, make the replacements as you suggested and see if there is a diff. I get the feeling you are back to your old ways of making things more complicated than they need be.

I reworked your diet in your old journal. Adjust the cals to get to the level that Emma suggests and give it a try for a week. It is different from what you usually do. So that will show if things make a diff.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL but there not , they are bigger then me , and I KNOW there joking and then will say I actually have twig legs etc..
> But ugh .. it still bothers me kinda ..


They are not bigger than you. They are taller than you. Thats the diff.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But they do have muscles  that's the thing! There really lean , and they do have muscles , sure there not huge by any means , but they do..


I dont think so. Go with them to the pool/beach and you will see more bones and ribs than muscles. NO WAY 6'2"/130 is muscular in any sense. They might have a little more lbm and less bf than you which is why they look 'muscular'. It could be that they have been more physically active for years by playing sports, more than you(or me) have been in the past. 

Dont forget you went down to being really really skinny and lost most of your lbm in the process. The only activity you did was cardio. cardio as you have realised by now, does not build muscle. So you need to give yourself time to get back the lbm. 

And if you want to build muscle, how does lowering cals help????? I thought you would have learnt a lot in the past year about weight training and feeding muscles to grow..etc..

And oh yes, as Emma said develop a 'thick skin'..i remember saying this in your old journal towards the beginning of it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Guys what part of the back is right behind the waist/ rlower part of rib cage??? is that your lower back?? Cause if so I think I know why my waist might of increased .. lately I've noticed that part of my back have ben increasing greatly .. it sticks out and makes my waist look bigger ..


The backbone is 'S' shaped. That lower part goes in. Dont see how it would stick out.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2005)

Opps sorry I wasn't clear on what I meant with some of the things I posted ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your RIB CAGE = bone. Can't change that (not with any amount of cardio or with any amount of muscle mass). If your rib cage is large then it will be large and you are better off filling out the rest of you with some lean muscle so you look balanced, proportional and symmetrical (rather than trying to shrink things that are non-shrinkable - and so you end up weedy everywhere else).


  I know that I can't shrink bone LOL I'm blonde but not that blonde .
 What I meant was BECAUSE of my large rib cage things can go to one extreme or another .. like how I was before , because my rib cage is so large they stucked out alot , which gives an illusion of being really thin , as well when you would see me first thing that would pop in your head would be "ribs!"
 Now with me right now .. because I do have such a large rib cage and I've added more mass to my chest / back it makes me look even more wider .. see with my chest the more mass I've been adding the moremy stomach sticks out = eg. not kinda concaved and becuase I do have such a large rib cage it looks weird , and makes me wider .. now for my back (that area I was talking about) is the worse!! becuase of it it makes my waist look bigger than what it actually is!! ugh damn ribs 
 It's jsut really complicated , it's somethign you have too see to understand , and it's hard taking pics of it as I have to turn my body to get in the mirror and raise the camera up etc..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't know tom... This sounds like a pretty big psychological issue that you probably need to address... People touching you (as long as it is not strangers) is usually a sign of friendship/intimacy and something people use to convey positive emotions and feelings. It is meant to be a NICE thing...
> 
> The fact that you don't like it might be that you have a fear of letting people in - of allowing people to get to know you..?? Or maybe you have a fear of people rejecting you if they find out what you are truly like?
> 
> You really need to sit down and think about why it is you don't like it...


 Well I didn't mean like if someone came up and touched me on my shoulder or something .. I mean when my damn friends come up grab my love handles then grab the fat on my stomachor something. If anyone touches my stomach or near my stomach that's when I freak out .. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... You have to hand it to kids - they are completely and utterly stupid sometimes (most times).
> 
> Way to call the bloke with a history of anorexia "thunder thighs"!!
> 
> ...


 I know there just joking but sometimes it just gets at my skin , she even went to an extent of drawing a picture of me .. ugh. Anyways if they do start saying it again I will tell them to stop .. I just don't want to be mean and make her feel like crap or something when she's just fooling around .. *sigh*




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why? What is so good about a smaller scale number??
> 
> Also - Why do you want to be like 'everyone else'?? Is it because you actually LIKE that or is it because you want to BE like them?? You have to question the motivation behind the feelings...
> 
> Also - being 130 and 6'2 is down right unhealthy... You know it - and you cann't think that it is attractive in any way to look like a skeleton in a sack... Sick is not beautiful tom...


 No I wasn't telling that because I was saying I wante dto be like them .. I was using them an examples .. the fact that they don't have any health conditions or problems etc.. not that i want to look like them ..

 also yes 130 6'2 , he is very skinny , and I forgot to mention I don't find it attractive. I meant basically everyone else besides him , like his brother the 6'2 140lbs , he plays soccer and is just plain active and very very smart (it's Andrew the guy I'm always talkign about) and he's really actractive , he is muscular , hell the other day me Sarah and Corey were talking about how he was a hot *muscular* geek. Not to mention the other guy who was my height 135lbs , he's probably our grades biggest jock , if not in the entire school. He plays Hockey , soccer , basketball and is the star person on each team ..
 I was jsut giving examples that just cause there like 5 lbs underweight or something that there not unhealthy per say (except 6'2 130lbs , but he looks fine  not suffering from anything and plays sports like his brother) so basically it wouldn't be THAT BAD of a thing if say after I do this recomp and I exhaust all my options (adding in cardio , calorie cycling , droping to 2700 cals) and I can't get my bodyfat below 10% wouldn't it be alright just to cut that last 5lbs I would need??



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **sigh** But - I can't convince you to be healthy.... If you have it in your mind that 'thin' is beautiful then nothing I (or adrian) can say will change that. You have to come to the realisation yourself that what some societies protray as 'beauty' is down right disguisting.
> 
> eg: in china - think about foot binding (cause small deformed feet- you know, that's lovely  ) or in some middle eastern countries where they feel female circumcision is a good thing (you want to read about a barbaric act - then read about this  )...
> 
> ...


 I know ... But I am gonna be strong lean and healthly, I'm sticking this recomp out. I'm not gonna sabatoge all those months I preped for this.

P.S. omg never heard of that femal circumsion thing before  that's so sad ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally - I think that, if you can manage it, sit at 140 pounds and do the re-comp... Then see how you feel about how you look before you decide to distroy all your hard work and get yourself back to the weight at which you started this whole process.


  Yup I'm gonna stick this recomp out ~ just hopefully it's not gonna take like a year or so LOL 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> this really doesn't make sense - you need 2800 cals to maintain your weight, but you would be 'alright' on 2400 cals/day....
> 
> That is 400 cals lower than maintainence... Which would result in weight loss...
> 
> Unless you have been eating 2400 cals/day all along and you have been telling us fibs about how much you are eating??


 Noo ... I meant I think I'd be fine at 2400 cals eg. with bloat etc. It's not as bad on the day I only eat the 2400 cals. But I'm getting rid of that , 2 workouts in one day just doesn't go well with me , so I'm move my back days to Wed.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't "stick it out for us" tom.... Stick it out for yourself.
> 
> I don't want you to do it 'for me'... It kind of defeats the purpose of the whole activity.


 ok , I'll see this through for me, too see what's under all this fat that I've been working so hard to get ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See the doc and listen to what he suggests. If you don't find an allergy or some other disease (eg: IBD) you could try a few things yourself.
> 
> eg:
> replace your oats with rolled rye (gluten free) and see if that helps.
> replace your cottage cheese with egg-whites/eggs or other proteins and see if that helps


  Ok, I can't wait for my doc appointement tues , I'm ready to get rid of this thing.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is fine. But no enema's or laxitives ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nope no laxitives

 Okay i'll keep my cals like I've had them, that way if prgress slows (if it's even begun  ) I can always have that as an option.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Seperate??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .. yes I was drinking them together  LOL , o god now I know why it was so nasty! I kept thinking to myself "how could anyone drink this crap?!"



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Juice = Pretty acidic in nature.
> Milk = Alkaline.
> 
> Reaction = milk curdles (like when it goes RANCID)!!! And tastes PUTRID!
> ...


 Hmm ... maybe I should reconsider dying my hair blonder  




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well - milk is REALLY anabolic... But it would be better pre-workout if you were going to cut it out from one of the meals....
> 
> eg:
> Preworkout - milk (or yoghurt), nana + whey
> ...


 Hmm okay.

 Well adrian said milk + nana causes bloat ..
 So what about if I tried for pre workout skim milk + yogurt + oats + whey. Basically replace the amount of nana I would have (along with a little bit of oats) with yogurt. Wonder how that would taste?? 

 And PWO hmm tryign to think of something. I DO want milk PWO .. hmm what about if in one shake I added a little bit of skim milk + whey + some oats and then in a SEPERATE conatainer I bring some grape juice??

 But I shoulder probably just do like a glass of grape juice + oats + whey .





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mono fats are good!
> 
> Add avocado or olive oil to meal 3 and keep the walnuts/nuts for meals 5 and 6 when you can't add oil (without making some more intersting taste sensations....


 LOL I have no idea what I could add the olive oil to in meal 5 and 6 ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I can't believe you added JUICE and MILK together...
> *cough*
> 
> .... Sorry...


 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of pure butter v's nuts - no difference nutritionally, it is just whether one bloats you more.


 Well I've always eaten butters and nuts my entire life .. I've always loved them and never had a prob with them (espically PB  )
 But I guess for now might be best to stick to butters ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Be strong tom - no one will 'save' you... You got to protect yourself from these things and let their jokes slide off your back.
> 
> Thick skin.


 Thanks Emma 
 She's stoped so far .. but if she says it again I'm jsut gonna ask her to please stop.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - you can't be 130 pounds, 6'2 and have anything resembling a decent amount of 'muscle'...
> 
> Either they are not 130 pounds.... or they are not muscular.


 O no he's not , he's pretty skinny - but I wan't giving those examples for that reason


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> NOTHING will happen!!!!!! People go through their lives without thinking of balancing their fats. They live for decades. Do you honestly think you will drop dead if you stopped eating nuts for a few days????
> 
> 
> I suggest you ABSULOTELY try it. I dont see what is wrong with mixing olive opil with your CC. No it wont taste the same, but we are not trying to make better tasting meals here. We are trying to fix the bloat problem. And it will be only for a few days.
> ...


 No I don't expect to drop dead from having off balanced fats. Just I really don't feel nuts are the problem , I've eaten them all my life!! My entire family eats them non stop , we always have one of those HUGE containers of PB .. 
 I don't care nesacarrily about the taste of a meal, but I just don't think I can drink oil straight , (or add it in my CC) - ive tried it before and nearly puked. When I was putting olive oil on my sweet potato fries I had that little bit thats always lef ton the TBSP so being curious I licked it. Nearly puked it was so gross ..
 I'm not trying to make things complicated .. I jsut thought it'd be best to keep my dietary habits right now untill the tests are over.... won't they only be able to check if I'm allergic (or have a problem with a certain type of food) if I've been eating it?? Like they can't just do a test and find out everything I'm allergic to or causes me discomfort... like for all I know I could be allergic to a weird chinese dish or something , that wouldn't show up on the test ...
 Or am I just having another blonde moment?? LOL - I am stupid and that was just my way of thinking. I'd rather put up with this for a little while longer and find out what exactly is causing the problem ..
 Or can they figure that out if I start taking things out of my diet??





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> They are not bigger than you. They are taller than you. Thats the diff.


 Nope there bigger than me  - not the same people , the person that said that is a girl that's either my weight with a higher BF or  around 150 - 160lbs LOL




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont think so. Go with them to the pool/beach and you will see more bones and ribs than muscles. NO WAY 6'2"/130 is muscular in any sense. They might have a little more lbm and less bf than you which is why they look 'muscular'. It could be that they have been more physically active for years by playing sports, more than you(or me) have been in the past.


 Ya the 6'2 130lbs dude isn't muscular but the rest are, .. you just need to see them.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont forget you went down to being really really skinny and lost most of your lbm in the process. The only activity you did was cardio. cardio as you have realised by now, does not build muscle. So you need to give yourself time to get back the lbm.


 O trust me I know .. I don't think there was ever a more skinny fat kid. I lost all my muscle and not too much fat .. espically in my legs , towards the end I could barley walk.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And if you want to build muscle, how does lowering cals help????? I thought you would have learnt a lot in the past year about weight training and feeding muscles to grow..etc..


 I know that  - just with a recomp your suppos to eat slightly lower than maintenance , that was my understanding at least.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And oh yes, as Emma said develop a 'thick skin'..i remember saying this in your old journal towards the beginning of it.


 I know .. I take what people say to the heart too much .. I don't know I'm always stuck in a rut where I'm trying to please everyone


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> sticks out??  How???





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The backbone is 'S' shaped. That lower part goes in. Dont see how it would stick out.


 Well I got my lower lower back that goes in like adrian said. Then right where the bottom of my rib cage is / wasit it actually sticks out , and it keeps growing ..
 So I'm guessing that's from lower back work would it be?? if so I think I'm stopping LOL. It looks really bad ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2005)

*June 2*

*Training -Back - Width

  Wide Grip Lat Pulldown -  **30lbs* 1x12 , *70lbs* 2x12 , 1x11 (got a little bit of a headache on this set as well) , 1x 7 + almost 1 more
*V - Bar Pulldown -  **80lbs* 3x8
*Close Grip Lat Pulldown -  **30lbs* 1x4 (first time ever doing this) , *70lbs* 1x7 + almost one (Bad M & M here) *60lbs* 2x8 (kinda bothered my elbows)
*V Bar Pulldown for Middle Back on Floor -  **80lbs* 2x8 , 1x6
*DB Preacher Curls -  **15lbs* 4x12
* DB Curls -  **15lbs* 2x12

 Great Workout , took everything REALLY Slow , and was in control of everything. Form was great. Had Great M & M connection (all of these espically on wide grip lat pulldowns). The only exercise that wasn't great was the close grip lat pulldowns.

*Diet - *Well I had to arrange my meals diff considering I woke up an hour and a half late  , so gym first thing in the morning was a no - no

  Meal 1 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,PB, CC
                                            Meal 2 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
                                      Meal 3 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
  *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
                                            Meal 4 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
          Meal 5 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple, broccoli
                                            Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                            Macros ~
                     Calories - 2816
                      Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                      Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                      Protein - 198G

 OMG .. after meal 2 I think I was gonna die. I don't know what it was , maybe my body didn't like vinnegar , olive oil and miricle whip mixed together or something but the cramps .. o god the cramps. LOL in math class my friend gave me her pills her doctor has her on for when she's PMSing. On the bottle it says "Take 4 capsules daily for the monthly bitchy moments" honest to god  . Today I think I broke my record as well. I visitied the potty 6 times today .. six. But I'm fine now  , after meal 4 I've been fine..


*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , lemon juice, SF ketchup, cinnamon , chili powder , garlic powder
*Sleep -* 7 and a half

 Tiring day ugh. I don't know what it was but when I was in work today I started to kinda sweat and I felt like I was confinded in a very small room or something , and I had to constantly keep moving , and then I kinda had no air and I felt muggy and like things were closign in on me. It was really werid , everyone kept asking me if I was alright. Eventually i just had to go outside and let the air get at me...

  P.S. it is now almost officaliay summer here!! The temp was 20 degrees!  people are getting sun burnt , wearing skirts and t-shirts , flip-flops again. I loves it!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I didn't mean like if someone came up and touched me on my shoulder or something .. I mean when my damn friends come up grab my love handles then grab the fat on my stomachor something. If anyone touches my stomach or near my stomach that's when I freak out ..


Get used to it. When you get your 6 pack, they will have their hands all over your tummy! 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know there just joking but sometimes it just gets at my skin , she even went to an extent of drawing a picture of me .. ugh. Anyways if they do start saying it again I will tell them to stop .. I just don't want to be mean and make her feel like crap or something when she's just fooling around .. *sigh*


If you react badly, that could be cause for further teasing. Just ignore it and pretend it dosent bother you and that you really dont care ("I LOVE my thunder thighs, they make me feel sexy ..."). Or make a joke about it yourself! If they figure it upsets you, then will keep doing it just to upset you and wont really stop unless they know that you are able to and will pumell them to the ground! But if they figure that it dosent bother you and you really dont care what they say/think and they cant really get a reaction out of you, they will figure it is not worth going on with that. Just my 0.2 cents  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know ... But I am gonna be strong lean and healthly, I'm sticking this recomp out. I'm not gonna sabatoge all those months I preped for this.


 Thats the spirit!!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup I'm gonna stick this recomp out ~ just hopefully it's not gonna take like a year or so LOL


Why worry how long it will take  you have reached a weight where you dont want to get bigger presently. So just hold onto the weight and do the recomp. and as time goes by you will start to look better/muscular at the same weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> No I don't expect to drop dead from having off balanced fats. Just I really don't feel nuts are the problem , I've eaten them all my life!!


You wont know until you try it. Besides you didnt eat nuts along with the level of protein that you presently do.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My entire family eats them non stop , we always have one of those HUGE containers of PB ..


yes, but they dont eat the level of protein that you do. They eat regular foods that has more fats and carbs. For someone not involved in strenous exercise, 0.8g/lb protein is adequate. You are getting in much more along with those nuts. And as i keep saying both protein and nuts are 'hard' to digest foods.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't care nesacarrily about the taste of a meal, but I just don't think I can drink oil straight , (or add it in my CC) - ive tried it before and nearly puked. When I was putting olive oil on my sweet potato fries I had that little bit thats always lef ton the TBSP so being curious I licked it. Nearly puked it was so gross ..


I wasnt too crazy about olive oil myself. But it took some getting used to.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to make things complicated .. I jsut thought it'd be best to keep my dietary habits right now untill the tests are over....


Ok, if you have got your appointment, then stick it out with your current diet and see what the results are . 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know that  - just with a recomp your suppos to eat slightly lower than maintenance , that was my understanding at least.


From my understanding, you need to eat a little above maint. You could do a lower cal day on non weight days and create a cal deficit by cardio. But total average cals need to be slightly above maint. Eating below maint will generate a fat loss, but will not feed muscle to grow. As the term 'below maintanence' suggests, you are eating less than what is required to maintain your present weight/lbm. Maybe Emma can clarify this more.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I got my lower lower back that goes in like adrian said. Then right where the bottom of my rib cage is / wasit it actually sticks out , and it keeps growing ...


 i still dont get it. That part and a couple of inches below, it goes in before curving back out. I think as you are twisting to look at it in the mirror, you are making it stick out.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 3, 2005)

*June 3*

*Training -Hammies + glutes + abs
  SLDL -  **45lbs* 1x12 *115lbs* 4x8
*Split Squats **95lbs* 1x7R , 1x 5 1/2 L *85lbs* 1x8 , 1x7 , 1x5 1/2L knee went stright too floor , 1x5R
*Glute Ham Raises -  *1x5 , 2x 2/12

  abs were hanging leg Raises , Ball Pikes and floor planks

  Good workout. Tried the over / under grip on last set of SLDL , liked it better opposed to just over.
  Had to reduce weight on split squats , I'm determined to great perfect tempo / form / M & M connection LOL.
 Glute Ham Raises were a little dissapointing .. form and such was great but reps were down on 2nd set , probabaly becuase I did 4 sets of split squats ..

  Back Is Tender from yesterday as well 




*Diet -*
                                              Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
           *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                            Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                      Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                            Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
          Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , whey , fishies ,PB, CC
                                            Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                            Macros ~
                     Calories - 2816
                      Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                      Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                      Protein - 198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, 
  canyenne pepper powder , garlic powder , cinnamon - tried these mixed with the olive oil on sweet potatos yummmm 
*Sleep -* 9 hours

 Well right now Corey and Sarah are over , there staying the night , were gonna play strip poker (weitht he execption of me - my sweater counts as my t-shirt LOL ) then at the end who ever is down to just there boxers has to run outside with sparklers! LOL - should be fun.

  P.S. will reply to your stuff Adrian tomorrow.

  P.S.S. Gettign my haircut tomorrow .. different. Ugh soo scared  say a pray for me LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 4, 2005)

Well a guy that goes to our school died last night .. everyone's devestated , he was gonna graduate this year ..
 He went out and got druck with some friends , went home into the bathroom and pass outed with his windpipe against the toilet , and he was 250lbs so he ended up choking to death. His mom found him the next morning ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 4, 2005)

*June 4*

*Training -OFF

*omg my glutes / legs are dead today!! I can't bend or anything I loves it! LOL​ 



*Diet -*
 Meal 1 - Whey , Pb ~ 300 cals
  Meal 2 - assortment of homemade treat things (eg. Peanut butter balls coated in chocolate) ~ 800 cals
  Meal 3 - Bean sprouts , oions, celery , canola oil , corn starch, lean beef ~ 350 cals
  Meal 4 - CC , PB , fishies ~ 400 cals

  Some Random things throughout the day 
  3 cups of caramel coffee ~ total of about 75 cals
  1 large coffee from tims with 2% milk ~ probabaly about 50 cals??
  1/4 of a cookie at subway ~ 50 cals

  Estimated Total - 2025 cals

 I know I know. I woke up fine had my meal 1 , then after I had meal 2 o god. Worse cramps/ bloats I've ever had probabaly.. it hurt to walk , it hurt to suck in a little , I tried to do a stomach vacuum as that someitmes helps .. nope , just unbelviable pain. About after an hour it subsided .. ugh. Then after it subsided I think I got a migrane. I got a bad headache. Then it stoped. Then my left eye , like the top part going inwards hurt so much , I had to cover it and kinda push it inwards for about 10 minutes before that stoped. And all day I've been feeling sick and bloated. I seriously felt like I was pregnant as bad as that sounds. I was walking with Corey and I said "O god I feel liek I'm pregant" and he said " Well Lewie you certainly don't look it" so i said "O ya touch this" and he touched my stomach and he was like "O my .. wow .. umm at least it makes it .. kinda ... firmish??? .. " Like seriosuly I have no idea whats going on with me .. and the fact that today it got even worse and I wasn't eaten my normal foods leaves me to believe it's not a specific thing in my diet but rather my body is screwed up. 2 more days .. 
  anyways so ya , food wasn't exactly a huge pirioty today.

*Water -*4L 
*Sleep -* 5 hours .... last nights sleep over was .. interesting ...

 OMG OMG OMG I got my hair cut!!! It actually looks alot beter! I've gotten so many compliments , people told me I look pretty .
 It's liked winged out in the back , then it comes about 1/4 - 1/2 past my ears and kinda winges out and is kinda messy on the top. And in the next week or 2 I'm getting some really light blonde highlights put through as my hair is getting a shade of blonde because of the sun. So were gonna go with a light blonde. I'm so excited 
 You gusy have no idea how scared I was though. I was shaking , and figgiting , and I felt so sick , I jsut saw all the hair on the floor and I was gonna barf. My hair dresser told me to close my eyes LOL. But it came out really nice I'm happy with it


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 4, 2005)

O ya weight this morning was 138.5lbs .. lost .5lbs , but I don't think I actually did. See I wasn't wearing the t-shirt I normally wear , it was a shorter lighter one , and sometimes depednign on what shirt i wear my weight can change .5lbs , but anyways if I lose .5lbs again next week I'll know it's not the shrit and will fix the problem.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 5, 2005)

*June 5*

*Training -Chest + Shoulders + Tris

  Decline Bench Press -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 3x8 , 1x7
*Cable Flys -  **10lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 , 1x9
*Incline DB Press - **25lbs* 1x9 , 1x7 , 1x6
*Seated DB Press -  **20lbs* 1x8 , 1x7 , 1x6 , 1x 5 3/4 
*Low Pulley Side lateral Raise -  **10lbs* 3x12
*Close Grip Bench Press -  **30lbs* 2z12 , 1x9 , 1x7
*Rear Pull Aparts -  **15lbs* 1x10 3/4 *3 minute rest*  1x10 , 1x9
*Tricep cross over extension -  **10lbs* 2x8

 Good Workout. I had to do CG bench press before rear pull aparts becuase some guy stole the cables. Reps were up for shoulder / tri work. The cross overs hurt my shoulders, for some reason when even I do a extension it hurts my shoulders , might just go back to bench press ..



*Diet -*
                                                Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
             *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                              Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                        Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
                                              Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple, broccoli
            Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , EW , olive oil
                                              Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                              Macros ~
                       Calories - 2816
                        Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                        Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                        Protein - 198G

 Aha Adrian I found a way to get olive oil in Meal 5 , switch my protein source to egg whites 

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , lemon juice, peper , SF ketchup, canyenne pepper powder , garlic powder , cinnamon -
*Sleep -* 8 hours

  Boring day. Had to work , then reasearch about how Shania Twain is the greatest Canadian in Canada.
 Also I'm having Family issues .. my dad's heart is screwed up or something and he has to get an ekg done. Then there's other stuff that goes with it ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom!! 

Arggg... I have been meaning to reply to you for a few days now!! Sorry - I have been busy!

I am sorry to hear about the guy at your school. It is horrible when things like that happen. His poor mother. 

YAY for your haircut!!!  Do we get to see piccies??!! PLEEASSSEE??!!! It is about time we got some more piccies anyway! 

In terms of your Bloat - well, your cheat day had hardly any bulk carbs (except a bit of biscuit and some milky stuff) so that kind of rules out the 'carb' thing....  Please let me know what the doctor does ok.

 For puppies!!!  Awww.... Puppies are going!! Wow - they are that old already! Eeeppp!! Time has gone so quickly!! But how is your new baby going? Still peeing in your bed? 


Oh - and the sleep-over... interesting hey...??!! How so??? 

Anyway - I have HEAPS more stuff I wanted to talk to you about - but I am really tired and it is nearly my bed-time (and I have to post my day in my journal too)... So I'll try to write tomorrow ok! 

Night!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 6, 2005)

Ugh .. I just went out and got goreceries , and I picked up yogurt / juice for the new diet expermienting .. well I was so picky about making sure the yogurt had no added sugar , I forgot to get fat free .. ugh.. But I did find this grape / strawberry juice welch makes 

   So this is my new PWO
   - 250ml of skim milk
   -250 ml of the juice (SEPERATE LOL)
   - 30G rolled oats
   - .75 scoops of whey
   Macros - 411 cals
   3G fat
   71G carbs (2G fibre)
   25G of protein


  And unless I can get backt to the store this si what my pre workout might be for a while -
  .25 cups of yogurt
  50G of oats
  250ml of skim milk 
  .75scoops of whey



 -----------------------------------------
 EDIT ---
 Nevermind got better yogurt , this stuff was the best I could find.

 Ingredients -Milke ingredients , active bacterial cultutres (S. Thermophillus, L Bulgaricus , L. Acidophilius, Bifidobacterium SPP. ) Pectin.

 LOL there's some big words in there , but hoepfully it's good??
 It's breakdown is -
 per 3/4 a cup
 91Cals
 9G protein
 .2G of fat
 12G of Carbs (8.2G of sugars ... but then it says 0G of fibre , 0G of starch??) 


 So how's this for new Pre workout 
 1 cup of skim milk
 1 cup of yogurt
 1/2 scoop of whey
 30G of oats

 - 365 cals
 3G fat
 51G of fibre
 32G protein


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Aha Adrian I found a way to get olive oil in Meal 5 , switch my protein source to egg whites


 how did it taste? make a nice omlette??



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> , then reasearch about how Shania Twain is the greatest Canadian in Canada.


  She is a gril from a small town in Ontario who became a popular country singer who dresses in god-awful costumes. What makes her the greatest Canadian??!! What has she done for Canada and its people to be called 'greatest canadian'??



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I'm having Family issues .. my dad's heart is screwed up or something and he has to get an ekg done. Then there's other stuff that goes with it ..


Sorry to hear about your family issues. Hope things clear up for you. 

So who got to run around the yard in their undies and sparklers?? you???


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!!
> 
> Arggg... I have been meaning to reply to you for a few days now!! Sorry - I have been busy!


 Hey Emma! LOL I know how busy real life gets 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am sorry to hear about the guy at your school. It is horrible when things like that happen. His poor mother.


 I know .. we did absoultly no work today .. it's just so sad to see evryone crying , espically Sarah she knew him, and she's a complete mess I feel so bad .. he had alot of friends, so basically the entire school was crying , there was a crying room up in the guidance office for people.. 
 Apparently he wasn't just drunk per say , someone at the party sliped ecstasy into his drink , which jsut makes it even harder , and his poor mother , he was her only child too ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YAY for your haircut!!!  Do we get to see piccies??!! PLEEASSSEE??!!! It is about time we got some more piccies anyway!


 LOL everyone at school said they loved it  I was happy , and I feel so much better , more confident I guess. I'll try to get mroe piccies up soon!! Just I don't have time LOL - and body wise , well I don't feel comfortable takign my shirt off , espically with this enormous bloat I go going , it seems  each day I keep looking bigger and bigger  but I'll try my best. My lats are starting to even out more though!!  .. now I noticed my damn shoulders are off as well  LOL



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of your Bloat - well, your cheat day had hardly any bulk carbs (except a bit of biscuit and some milky stuff) so that kind of rules out the 'carb' thing....  Please let me know what the doctor does ok.


 I know I have no idea what's going on .. today it got really bad again , couldn't even have a bowl movement .. I couldn't drink my water , I had to make a decision , cut my water intake short , or skip a meal .. this is unreal.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For puppies!!!  Awww.... Puppies are going!! Wow - they are that old already! Eeeppp!! Time has gone so quickly!! But how is your new baby going? Still peeing in your bed?


 I know , time seems to be flying by!! hoepfully it stops come summer  LOL - god I hope!
 As for Sunny he's doing great  - still biting peoples hands though , but our really close friend Tara that lives up in halifax came down and took him for a week. See they have a full grown chocolate lab , Alfie (we actually took care of him for a year before ) and she wanted to see how Alfie will react to another dog with them and there also gonna train it a little for us so he's not biting everyone , I miss him though. I just kinda went home after work and he was gone , then mom told me what happened 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - and the sleep-over... interesting hey...??!! How so???


 LOL - are you sure you want to know!! .. Hmm lets just say I'm more of a whore than I thought  - which brings my count up to 7 guys I've done stuff with  - o god I'm one of those preppy gay sluts 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - I have HEAPS more stuff I wanted to talk to you about - but I am really tired and it is nearly my bed-time (and I have to post my day in my journal too)... So I'll try to write tomorrow ok!
> 
> Night!


 mmmmmm sleep!! I'm about to get some too , get to sleep in as well cuase of my doc appointmetn


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> how did it taste? make a nice omlette??


 yes ems  It was sooo yummy I haven't had actually egg whites on there own in a while!! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> She is a gril from a small town in Ontario who became a popular country singer who dresses in god-awful costumes. What makes her the greatest Canadian??!! What has she done for Canada and its people to be called 'greatest canadian'??


 *gasps for air* ugh how could you? god - awful costumes?  O no, I love her skanky costumes, there perfect. And obviously she's the greatest canadian as she has the best canadian mid-drift , hello! Anyoen who has a flat tummy is an idol in my book  - so in close a great canadian should 
 A) Have perfect hair 
 B) Wear Skanky flashy costumes , cause I loves em
 C) Have a flat Tummy
 D) Great Teeth
 E) Be in videos with very hot sexy guys 

 Shania fits all those categories , therefore to me she is by FAR the greatest Canadian ever!! 

 LOL I wish I could make my report like that! ROFL , thsoe are the REAL reasons I picked her but I'll make stuff about about how she had to overcome burdens of her life (such as her parents dying at the age of 22 and having to raise her 13 and 14 year old siblings , having to work eveyr night and give up everythign for them and when she was al ittle girl she went starving as her family was dirt ass poor and couldn't afford food , so eveyrday she'd pack a piece of bread with mustard on it for school so people wouldn't think she was starving and take her away from her family) , her acomplishments in her career (being the solo female artist whos sold the most records ever in the world along iwth MANY others) , that she had the drive to follow her passion , and that she's very generous in charities to help staving children, and that shes managed to affect people through her music on such a high scale. etc.

 And then I'll go on about how "who every said the greatest Canadian actually had to do something great for Canada?" Why can't the greatest Candian be the person who overcame burdens throughout there lives  and fought for their accomplishments today etc.. and all that good stuff. Might Compare her to Terry Fox saying that he managed to overcome everythign that was thrown at him and has raised so much money for cancer research etc. Well Shaina has done almost the exact same overcame everything thrown at her , followed her dreams , succeded and has put alot of her money towards helping children that have to go through what she went through as a child etc. Except I'll word it all fancy like 

 There was actually a vote over 6 months as to who people thought was the greatest canadian , it aired on CBC and 6 women made it into the top 50. Shania being the highest ranked at number 18.

 I was orignaly gonna do avril Lavigne cuase i loves that bitch too , but someone else was already doign her. (P.S. she came in at number 40 on the top 50 )


 S





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> orry to hear about your family issues. Hope things clear up for you.


 I hope soo too , tomorrow he goes in for a ekg .. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So who got to run around the yard in their undies and sparklers?? you???


 ..... maybe  LOL , of course I was one of the first undressed  , it was funny as hell though , we ran around prancing like fairies!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 6, 2005)

*June 6*

*Training -Quads + neg Pull-Ups
 Full Squats -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8
*Step - ups - **25lbs* 3x12
*neg pull-up -  *3x6
 super seted with
* Leg extensions -  **30lbs* 2x12

 Then some abs work of hanging leg / hip raises , Ball pikes and Planks

 Hmm good workout very sore. My legs are like dead .. they were still kinda sore from the last workout (glute / hammies) so it mad eit hard , the extensions nearly killed me. And today walking through school .. ugh hell. And one point my right quad started to really hurt. Not the good soreness , but pain , had to limp then go sit down ..


*Diet -*
                                                 Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana, 
              *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                               Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                         Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
                                               Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple, broccoli
             Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , EW , olive oil
                                               Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies

 Got my new diet stuff to try for tomorrow 


                                               Macros ~
                        Calories - 2816
                         Fat - 81G (10G sat)
                         Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
                         Protein - 198G


*Water -*2.5L   
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , lemon juice, , SF ketchup, canyenne pepper powder , garlic powder , cinnamon -
*Sleep -* 7 hours

 Well today school was akward ..
 Me Sarah and Corey went to thte theatres then got a taxi home .. well I kinda farted in the taxi ... and I noticed the cab driver rolling down his window then sarah went "O Lewie you farted!!!" and the taxi guy went "I know! Holy fuck thats why I'm rolling down my window and ours .. o hell I'm rolling down all four!" Then Corey goes "I'm sorry he's on this diet thingy and it dosen't react well with his body" Then the taxi guy goes "Well I knew he had to be on something , fucking sweet jesus what crawled up your ass and died?!" "Well at least you can't say your shit dosen't stink" "holy fuck I thought my shit stuck when I was drunk but god that smells worse then after I was drunka dn had a bigMac attack" LOL omg we were all laughign so hard liek you have no idea it was the most funniest thign every we went in the house and jsut fell to the floor laughing!! ROFL!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O no, I love her skanky costumes, there perfect.


You are on your own with that one, boy. I cant support you even if someone paid me to do so. 

I agree she is very pretty, but WHAT THE FUCK IS SHE WEARING!!!!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

Check out this thread. You might want to reconsider your milk with whey. Try dropping the milk completly and sub with water and see if that makes a diff. 

How long does it take the body to adjust to protein intake? If it do?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are on your own with that one, boy. I cant support you even if someone paid me to do so.
> 
> I agree she is very pretty, but WHAT THE FUCK IS SHE WEARING!!!!!!


 LOL that's not even her, she makes the costumes look so much better.
 But either way I love em, espcially tthe black one.















 OMG she looks soo pretty in that red / blackish dress


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Check out this thread. You might want to reconsider your milk with whey. Try dropping the milk completly and sub with water and see if that makes a diff.
> 
> How long does it take the body to adjust to protein intake? If it do?


 I think what there referring to in that is the rate at which your PWO is absorbed. Many people here are against milk PWO as they beleive it GREATLY slows the digestion of you PWO shake. But as Emma's explained before that in your stomach the milk seperates from everything else, only delaying digestion SLIGHTLY, not enough to make an impact.
 Or at least I'm pretty sure that's whats it's referring too , I know Jodi and Emma disagree greatly over skim milk PWO ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> New PWO
> - 250ml of skim milk
> -250 ml of the juice (SEPERATE LOL)
> - 30G rolled oats
> ...


This looks good. 



> Nevermind got better yogurt , this stuff was the best I could find.
> 
> Ingredients -Milke ingredients , active bacterial cultutres (S. Thermophillus, L Bulgaricus , L. Acidophilius, Bifidobacterium SPP. ) Pectin.
> 
> ...


LOL - the big words (cultures) are...  the bugs they put into your yoghurt... Don't worry - they are REALLY good for you (and may actually HELP your tummy bloat!!).

I imagine the pectin is an insoluble fibre they put in to thicken it somewhat...




> So how's this for new Pre workout
> 1 cup of skim milk
> 1 cup of yogurt
> 1/2 scoop of whey
> ...


 This looks ok... (although I think you ment 51g carbs??  )
I would increase the oats to 0.5 cups (40g) - you want a little more carbs pre-workout.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

*Doc appointement*

Well my doctor has diagnosed me with IBS, or at least he's 99.9% sure ... he said I fit the symptoms perfectly, he also said that he dosen't believe it might be an alergic reaction to certain foods as instead of constipation I'd more than likely having direhia. He said he needs to schedule a gastronemical doctor appointment for me, and then me and that doctor can go about a course of action to help relieve my symptoms as there is no cure for it ..
 But guess what. I asked when that doc appointment will roughly be in .. he said ooo in about a month or so  - so that means another month of this.

 He said the only thing he can think about that might help me in the meantime would be to increase my fiber intake more, he said try taking metamucil as it'll increase the bulk of my stool. He said there's very little chance it might help me though .. ugh.
 He told me about this new pill or something that's out but has only been tested on women (as IBS mostly affects them) so he would be iffy about giving it to me ..

 He gave me some phamplets to read up on IBS .. it does sound like I have it .. right down to mentioning my belching.
 They said it happens to people mostly becuase of emotional stress which would make sense since I've been this way ever since the hospital, but it's recently starting to get really worse .. but I guess that would make sense with everythign that's been recently happening. It says it can also become like a cycle 
 emotional upset ---> physical discomfort ----> emotinal upset etc.

 So I don't know what to do ... the phamplet says some stuff I can change to my diet, it says -
 -Gotta eat slowly
 - increase fiber
 -eat more veggies for natural fiber
 -drink plently of fluids, fruits and veggie juices , except around meal time
 -don't over - eat
 -avoid red meat , white sugar (would explain why I had MASSIVE pains on saturday), caffine, carbonated beverages. Also it says to avoid nuts, corn or seed products. And avoid laxatives.
 -it also says to decrease fats in my meals

 So I'm gonna take out the green tea from my diet I guess .. I've also finding that drinking less water kinda helps bloat wise .. so I'm decreasing that to 2.5L a day (not too bad is it?? ..) Umm should I increase my fiber?? I mean I've eaten up to 80G a day before and that hasn't helped .. right now with the changes with the yogurt / juice it's stand at around 31G (not including veggies)
 And should I be decreasing fats??? .. then what am I suppos to replace the cals with ... *sigh* and if I can't eat nuts or seed related products then how am I suppos to get poly fats?? , honestly I don't find nuts hurt me when eating them .. I think I'll eat them twice. Walnuts for lunch , PB for bed.

 Anyways so that was that.

 I also asked about my gas , he said that there is an antbiotic he can give me to kill the bacteria in my body , but he said he'd rather not and that's not highly recommended ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well today school was akward ..


??? Why? Is everything ok?



> Me Sarah and Corey went to thte theatres then got a taxi home .. well I kinda farted in the taxi ... and I noticed the cab driver rolling down his window then sarah went "O Lewie you farted!!!" and the taxi guy went "I know! Holy fuck thats why I'm rolling down my window and ours .. o hell I'm rolling down all four!" Then Corey goes "I'm sorry he's on this diet thingy and it dosen't react well with his body" Then the taxi guy goes "Well I knew he had to be on something , fucking sweet jesus what crawled up your ass and died?!" "Well at least you can't say your shit dosen't stink" "holy fuck I thought my shit stuck when I was drunk but god that smells worse then after I was drunka dn had a bigMac attack" LOL omg we were all laughign so hard liek you have no idea it was the most funniest thign every we went in the house and jsut fell to the floor laughing!! ROFL!!














LOL - I nearly choke on my green tea reading that!! That was great!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well my doctor has diagnosed me with IBS, or at least he's 99.9% sure ... he said I fit the symptoms perfectly, he also said that he dosen't believe it might be an alergic reaction to certain foods as instead of constipation I'd more than likely having direhia. He said he needs to schedule a gastronemical doctor appointment for me, and then me and that doctor can go about a course of action to help relieve my symptoms as there is no cure for it ..
> But guess what. I asked when that doc appointment will roughly be in .. he said ooo in about a month or so  - so that means another month of this.
> 
> He said the only thing he can think about that might help me in the meantime would be to increase my fiber intake more, he said try taking metamucil as it'll increase the bulk of my stool. He said there's very little chance it might help me though .. ugh.
> ...




Tom - I have to go at the moment and I will reply to this later.

You have to remember that this is directed at the GENERAL PUBLIC - and because your food in terms of fats etc is a little different it might not be all that related to you....

But I'll explain everything later ok - I am REALLY late for work!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks good.
> 
> 
> LOL - the big words (cultures) are...  the bugs they put into your yoghurt... Don't worry - they are REALLY good for you (and may actually HELP your tummy bloat!!).
> ...


 Ok thanks Emma





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks ok... (although I think you ment 51g carbs??  )
> I would increase the oats to 0.5 cups (40g) - you want a little more carbs pre-workout.


 LOL yup 51G of carbs not fibre.
 Umm well I drank it today .. yogurt and skim milk DO NOT mix well together in the shake  it was pretty bad so how's this instead -

 60G rolled oats
 1 cup of yogurt
 .75 scoops of whey
 413 cals
 5G fat
 59G of carbs
 30G protein

 This'll also help my cal level , did up my daily stuff today with the changes I made and I was 100 cals off , so I'm gonna have to eat some fiber 1 before bed to bring my cals up.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ??? Why? Is everything ok?


 Well it's jsut with brent's death everyone's crying in class, the teachers are trying to stay strong and not break down .. were doing like no work. It's jus tthe general atmosphere .. it's so sad and depressing...



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - I nearly choke on my green tea reading that!! That was great!!


 LOL it was so funny! At one point Sarah was like "O god I can't breath" cause we were laughing so hard , then the taxi guy goes "Well you should I got enough fucking oxygen coming in!" And this taxi guy is also SPEEDING by the way like going 10 - 20 over the speed limit cause he's trying to get us out so fast!ROFL and Corey , polite old corey's just sitting there saying "Were deeply sorry" and stuff LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - I have to go at the moment and I will reply to this later.
> 
> You have to remember that this is directed at the GENERAL PUBLIC - and because your food in terms of fats etc is a little different it might not be all that related to you....
> 
> But I'll explain everything later ok - I am REALLY late for work!!


 Thanks Emma

 LOL haha you have to go to work  - I didn't today I got to stay home  ....while haivng to type of that stupid report about Shania Twain that took me 3 hours


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

*June 7*

*Training -Step class 40 minutes

*This was crap .. well in a sense. I still got a great workout, lots and lots of sweating but of course my stomach had to act up for it, so I coulnd't really focus on the movements and kept messing up , I was trying to keep up with all the combos while like holding my stomach - I think the instructor got a little mad at me for messing up so much 

*Diet -*
                                                  Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                                Meal 2 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple, broccoli
                                          Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
                                                Meal 4 - skim milk , yogurt, oats , whey 
 *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice  juice was sooo yummy
              Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , skim milk , EW , olive oil, fishies
                                                Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, fibre 1


                                                Macros ~
                         Calories - 2796
                          Fat - 76G (8G sat)
                          Carbs - 337G (32G fibre)
                          Protein - 197G


*Water -*2.5L 
*Additonals - *SF maple syrup , lemon juice, , SF ketchup, canyenne pepper powder , garlic powder , cinnamon, SF jam
*Sleep -* 7 and a half

busy day , had to do that stupid project today , had the appointement and had my step class. 
 Well the project took me 3 hours  , my mom forgot about my appointement so I was late and had to take a taxi, and they changed the time for the step class so I went to the gym 30 minutes early and looked like a tard.

 Sarah's on her way over now , she just got back from the viewing for Brent (she knew him) she took it really hard .. she almost fell over and was shaking etc. So she's on her way over until 10PM , hopefully I can cheer her up ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think what there referring to in that is the rate at which your PWO is absorbed. ..


I think he was asking about having issues with the whey. When i did milk+oats+fruit+whey on my bulk, i did notice a diff when i now do water+oats+whey+fruit. So you may want to try that combo to see if it helps youe bloat. 

I am not saying milk is bad and is not anabolic or anything of that sort. But if it (+whey) is causing a lot of bloat and discomfort, then maybe it is best to leave it out for now. You can slowly reintroduce it later to find your tolerence level.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG she looks soo pretty in that red / blackish dress


Ok, Those are pics for a photo shoot. She does look good here. But I am talking about her 'cowgirl meets crack whore' costumes that she wears on her shows and videos.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> and Corey , polite old corey's just sitting there saying "Were deeply sorry" and stuff LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think he was asking about having issues with the whey. When i did milk+oats+fruit+whey on my bulk, i did notice a diff when i now do water+oats+whey+fruit. So you may want to try that combo to see if it helps youe bloat.
> 
> I am not saying milk is bad and is not anabolic or anything of that sort. But if it (+whey) is causing a lot of bloat and discomfort, then maybe it is best to leave it out for now. You can slowly reintroduce it later to find your tolerence level.


 Well right now I'm soooo pumped!! That yogurt I bought is really helping my tummy issues and dosen't bloat me!!! (well slightly but not to a painful degree) and the same goes for my new PWO , you were probabaly right about the bananas  So right now I think the milk is fine.
 Besides I'm very iffy about taking dairy away from my diet .. I need all I can get for my bones. Remember I have issues with my hip bones and my doc said my level of calcium now should be fine ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, Those are pics for a photo shoot. She does look good here. But I am talking about her 'cowgirl meets crack whore' costumes that she wears on her shows and videos.


 I love all her outfits. My report ended up being 1,813 words when it was only suppos to be 600 - 700 LOL!
 I espically like her outfit in "Man I feel like a women"


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 8, 2005)

*June 8*

*Training -Back - Thickness
 V-bar bar pulldown on the floor - **30lbs* 1x12 , *80lbs* 3x8 , 1x6 form gave out
*Long bar seated Row -  **50lbs* 1x12 
*Seated Row -  **70lbs* 2x12
*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - **70lbs* 1x12 , 1x9 , 1x7
*One arm DB Rows -  **25lbs 1x8 , *20lbs* 1x11
*DB Rows -  **15lbs* 1x12
*DB Preacher Curls -  **20lb* 1x3 DROP 815lbs* 1x12 , 2x12 , 1x8
*DB '21's' -  **12lbs* 2x7/7/7

 Well this was a good workout , took everything really slow. I experimented with different exercises today .. so far I like the regualr seated Row , and just DB Rows (not one arm). So I'll be doing those 2 from now on.

*Diet -*
                                                   Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
 *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
 Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                                 Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
                                           Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple, broccoli
 Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , yogurt , EW , olive oil, fishies
               Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies,


                                                 Macros ~
                          Calories - 2781
                           Fat - 87G (9G sat)
                           Carbs - 324G (31G fibre)
                           Protein - 180G


*Water -*2.5L 
*Additonals - *SF maple syrup , lemon juice, SF ketchup, canyenne pepper powder , garlic powder , cinnamon, SF jam, ultra low fat miricle whip , vinnegar, SF gum
*Sleep -* 6 hours

sleep I need


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 8, 2005)

*dilema*

Ok on Friday night I'm apparently walking this relay thing to support research for Cancer ..
 So umm I have to some at 8:30pm to around 10pm , then I have go again at 5:30am to 7am .. Now I'm doing this with corey an dSarah so there jsut gonna stay the night on Sat , but the thing is , is that we might not even go to bed , so what am I suppos to do meal wise??  And we might even walk more than that depending how nice it's out ..
 Should I like add extra meals or break some of my meals in half and spread them out more?? Espically if I don't even go to bed ..
 Or should I say hell and not even stress it , worry about my meals for the day , then stay up as long as I want have fun , and if I get hungry eat something. I don't know ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Besides I'm very iffy about taking dairy away from my diet .. I need all I can get for my bones. Remember I have issues with my hip bones and my doc said my level of calcium now should be fine ..


You can suppliment with calcium. Emma has posted a from of calcium that is better absorbed.

But if you dont want to take out the milk, then another cause would be the whey. If you are using concentrate, then that could be causing issues. You could go for isolate, but that will cost you more.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok on Friday night I'm apparently walking this relay thing to .


Make it a cheat day  Dont forget to carry a bottle of water. SIP the water, dont chug it down else you will have to stop to pee frequently and still feel thirsty. Also carry some snacks (oatmeal cookies, maybe  ). Dont fuss about not getting in your protein and cals for the day. Just make it an enjoyable day.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok on Friday night I'm apparently walking this relay thing to support research for Cancer ...


Yay you!!  That is an excellent cause! 



> Or should I say hell and not even stress it , worry about my meals for the day , then stay up as long as I want have fun , and if I get hungry eat something.




Don't worry about it too much - 1 evening is not going to have too much of an effect on anything - just go out and have fun.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well today school was akward ..
> Me Sarah and Corey went to thte theatres then got a taxi home .. well I kinda farted in the taxi ... and I noticed the cab driver rolling down his window then sarah went "O Lewie you farted!!!" and the taxi guy went "I know! Holy fuck thats why I'm rolling down my window and ours .. o hell I'm rolling down all four!" Then Corey goes "I'm sorry he's on this diet thingy and it dosen't react well with his body" Then the taxi guy goes "Well I knew he had to be on something , fucking sweet jesus what crawled up your ass and died?!" "Well at least you can't say your shit dosen't stink" "holy fuck I thought my shit stuck when I was drunk but god that smells worse then after I was drunka dn had a bigMac attack" LOL omg we were all laughign so hard liek you have no idea it was the most funniest thign every we went in the house and jsut fell to the floor laughing!! ROFL!!



OMG!!!      LMAO!!!  I just busted out laughing! And still can't stop



> LOL it was so funny! At one point Sarah was like "O god I can't breath" cause we were laughing so hard , then the taxi guy goes "Well you should I got enough fucking oxygen coming in!" And this taxi guy is also SPEEDING by the way like going 10 - 20 over the speed limit cause he's trying to get us out so fast!ROFL and Corey , polite old corey's just sitting there saying "Were deeply sorry" and stuff LOL


And this added to it. Now, I can't stop laughing    

On the seriouse note (although it's kind of hard at this point lol).. I know all about digestive problems.The only Drs who were able to help me were naturapaths. Regular Drs just name everything IBS and say that you'll just have to learn to live with it. When there's always a reason for it. From what it sounds like, you might have cought some kind of bacteria, but be careful with antibiotics, taking too many of them can cause candida overgrowth. I'd go see a naturapath (just make sure they're qualified.. research them really well).


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 9, 2005)

Right - anyway... I thought as much... That is why I suggested this:


> See the doc and listen to what he suggests. If you don't find an allergy or some other disease (eg: IBD) you could try a few things yourself.


 in this post. IBD = irritable bowel disease = IBS.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well my doctor has diagnosed me with IBS, or at least he's 99.9% sure ..... He said he needs to schedule a gastronemical doctor appointment for me, and then me and that doctor can go about a course of action to help relieve my symptoms...


Another appointment is probably needed. IBS can mimic something called Diveticular disease so you probably want to rule out that as a cause as well. Gluten intolerence is another one - but because you used to eat gluten without a problem I would not think it would be this.

You might need to get a few gastro investigations done (like a colonoscopy) - so be warned! 



> But guess what. I asked when that doc appointment will roughly be in .. he said ooo in about a month or so  - so that means another month of this.


Unfortunately IBS has no cure. However - don't get too upset - it can be managed.  It is no longer an 'unknown' - you know what you are dealing with now so you can take steps to decrease the problem. 



> He said the only thing he can think about that might help me in the meantime would be to increase my fiber intake more, he said try taking metamucil as it'll increase the bulk of my stool. He said there's very little chance it might help me though .. ugh.


Yeah - Fibre helps for some - but for others fibre can actually make things worse!  So just be careful. It also depends on the TYPE of fibre. If you want to go for a supplement then use things like raw psyllium husks (not metamucil - it has added sugar), xanthum gum or gar gum (to add to your food - they are actually really good when mixed with whey/cc and make a pudding type thing!  ). Your wheat bran/fibre one cereal are a different type of fibre which can actually make it worse (you want soluble fibre and these are forms of insoluble fibre)... There are also tablets you can take - fructooligosaccharides - which can help as well.

I thought the yoghurt would help too! So it is good too hear they are having an effect (the cultures can actually be very good). Do you guys have 'probiotics' over there? Those things that are near the yoghurt that you drink each day and they contain lots of yoghurt cultures?? This stuff called Yakult. Because they might be another helpful tool you can use. You can get 'sugar-free' ones over here... This stuff.

You could also replace some of your milk with more yoghurt (and go into the supermarket and look for the most natural, highest culture stuff you can find - no added sugar, fat-free... Like this stuff [img=http://www.jalna.com.au/images_menu_pages/images/FtFreeNt_1kg.jpg]Here[/img]

You might want to swap your broccoli for another vegetable too. Too much gas forming foods = worse bloat. So that means stay away from legumes, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, garlic, onions etc etc. You could selectively remove or add certain foods to your diet and see which ones make things worse and which ones help.

Fishies are good - so consider increasing these to 8-10 caps/day... They can decrease the inflammation that is sometimes associated with IBS.

Also - another gastro-intestinal 'helper' is glutamine... I am not sure if I told you but one of the reason why supplementing with this for your muscles is not really effective is because your intestines take up ~85% of the glutamine!! And it can help in repairing and restoring your GI lining. So look into this as well.



> They said it happens to people mostly becuase of emotional stress which would make sense since I've been this way ever since the hospital, but it's recently starting to get really worse .. but I guess that would make sense with everythign that's been recently happening. It says it can also become like a cycle
> emotional upset ---> physical discomfort ----> emotinal upset etc.


Yeah - emotions certainly has a component in it. So you got to work on calming yourself down! De-stress, do some meditation, stop running around like a headless chook! ;P Start to lose the frantic worry type thing you have - It WILL help!



> So I don't know what to do ... the phamplet says some stuff I can change to my diet, it says -
> -Gotta eat slowly
> - increase fiber
> -eat more veggies for natural fiber
> ...


Now - you have to remember that this is for the 'general public'... So things like "increase fibre" and "decrease fats" need to be veiwed from that type of light. Most people hardly get 10g of fibre and have >100g of fats a day!  So you are not doing too badly with your diet at the moment.

Maybe aim for for ~40-50g of fibre at first and see if that helps. If it does, you could increase to 60g. I think that would be enough. If you get too much fibre you can inhibit the absorption of minerals/vitamins and protein.

Fat wise - 80g is fine for the moment. You say that 'carbs' make it worse, so you need to get the calories from somewhere and too much protein will probably have excess gas effects.... If you find it is not getting better then you could decrease fats again - but you would want to increase carbs... And you could maybe consider more yoghurt as a source of this?



> So I'm gonna take out the green tea from my diet I guess .. I've also finding that drinking less water kinda helps bloat wise .. so I'm decreasing that to 2.5L a day (not too bad is it?? ..)


Maybe 3L (especially on cardio days)?? Would that be ok? 2.5L is really not enough. And green tea is actually helpful --> so leave 1 or 2 cups a day.... 



> I also asked about my gas , he said that there is an antbiotic he can give me to kill the bacteria in my body , but he said he'd rather not and that's not highly recommended ..


NO NO NO!! Don't take AB!! It will kill the GOOD bacteria!!!  Stick to probiotics!

LOL - oh yeah - and they are getting REALLY, REALLY good results with a new treatment for the disease... But you are not going to like it! You have been warned!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can suppliment with calcium. Emma has posted a from of calcium that is better absorbed.
> 
> But if you dont want to take out the milk, then another cause would be the whey. If you are using concentrate, then that could be causing issues. You could go for isolate, but that will cost you more.


 Well on occasion I take calcium citrate supps , they just get damn expensive  I just don't want to risk it  Espically with me now tryign to increase my fibre intake I'm scared they won't be absorbed properly, not to mention real sources of calcium are gonna be better anyway  A pill could never take it's place ..
 I wouldn't be so uptight about it if I knew my bones were in good shape .. but I won't be getting another BMD scan for a while .. and my hip bones ere 14% below a normal range for someone my age .. so even if I did increase it  by the 14% they'd still be at the lowest end of the healthy range  and I don't want that , I want some damn strong bones LOL - not to mention as a bonus all this dairy is doing wonders for my teeth , there getting nice and white  - not to mention stronger. A while ago before I went on my bulk and use to make whey ice-cream for PWO  I put the spon in it took a bit and one of my teeth just scraped the spoon , just a little. Well it was enough though to chip it  - I have really fragile teeth. A couple years ago I was hit in the mouth by a payhone and my front tooth snapped in half (not sure if I told that story before but it was funny LOL)


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Make it a cheat day  Dont forget to carry a bottle of water. SIP the water, dont chug it down else you will have to stop to pee frequently and still feel thirsty. Also carry some snacks (oatmeal cookies, maybe  ). Dont fuss about not getting in your protein and cals for the day. Just make it an enjoyable day.


 Cheat day would be fun  - although I refuse to have them anymore - just one cheat meal a week LOL - espically with my recomping .. it was fine during my bulk.
 But I think on Saturday our plan was to go out buy LOADS of strawberries and whiped cream and eat those - never had strawberries and whiped cream before , wonder if it'll be good .. sounds yummy


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!      LMAO!!!  I just busted out laughing! And still can't stop
> 
> 
> And this added to it. Now, I can't stop laughing


 LOL it was soo funny, I hope we get that taxi driver everytime LOL



			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> On the seriouse note (although it's kind of hard at this point lol).. I know all about digestive problems.The only Drs who were able to help me were naturapaths. Regular Drs just name everything IBS and say that you'll just have to learn to live with it. When there's always a reason for it. From what it sounds like, you might have cought some kind of bacteria, but be careful with antibiotics, taking too many of them can cause candida overgrowth. I'd go see a naturapath (just make sure they're qualified.. research them really well).


 Thanks,  I can only imagaine how bad your digestive probs are with all those food allergies  - damn digestive problems  ..
 I know there has to be something to get rid of this .. there has to be, yesterday i was in soo much pain I thought I was gonna pass out .. and my doctor expects me to wait another month before gonna about a course of action?? i gave the office a call today and told them I can't wait another month and there has to be SOMETHING , ANYTHING they can give me in the meantime , cause it's unbearable. Espically with exams starting in 3 days, how am I suppos to be studying if I'm in constant pain and can't even focus .. ugh.
 Thanks for the advice about the naturapath, problem is , is that I'm not sure if theres any around here ...I do think I remember though last year in P.D.R. class we were talking about food allergies and this one girl mentioned that doctors could do nothing for her , so she went to a naturapath and they used all these remedies or something and they actually worked and she dosen't have any problems anymore .. gonna start asking around to see if there's any in town ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Right - anyway... I thought as much... That is why I suggested this:
> in this post. IBD = irritable bowel disease = IBS.


 Thanks Emma for taking your time to reply to this .. I'm gonna be going out in about 2 hours and start searching for everything you mentioned that be be useful , thank you.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Another appointment is probably needed. IBS can mimic something called Diveticular disease so you probably want to rule out that as a cause as well. Gluten intolerence is another one - but because you used to eat gluten without a problem I would not think it would be this.
> 
> You might need to get a few gastro investigations done (like a colonoscopy) - so be warned!


 I have another one set up for tues. I'm gonna try and get him to perscribe something until I get into see that other doctor .. yesterday I felt like I was gonna pass out. He warned me too about the gastro investagations   - I'm scared about that LOL - he said though the guy might not do it , because my sytpoms are so clearly IBS. I think either way I might ask for it .. I want to make sure ..
 I was talking to my dad (not biological one) and he said that before he had the same prob , bloating , constipation, and adominal pain. He got checked out bya ll these specialists and one of them put him on laxatives I'm pretty sure along with another pill thingy. So he passed me over some "mineral oil laxative stuff" - I didn't take any as I remembered you said not too .. even the phamplets I have say not to. But he wouldn't believe me and was saying " then why specialist put me on it etcc" But I still didn't take any.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Unfortunately IBS has no cure. However - don't get too upset - it can be managed.  It is no longer an 'unknown' - you know what you are dealing with now so you can take steps to decrease the problem.


 THANK GOD! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - Fibre helps for some - but for others fibre can actually make things worse!  So just be careful. It also depends on the TYPE of fibre. If you want to go for a supplement then use things like raw psyllium husks (not metamucil - it has added sugar), xanthum gum or gar gum (to add to your food - they are actually really good when mixed with whey/cc and make a pudding type thing!  ). Your wheat bran/fibre one cereal are a different type of fibre which can actually make it worse (you want soluble fibre and these are forms of insoluble fibre)... There are also tablets you can take - fructooligosaccharides - which can help as well.


 Okay , I'm gonan go out and get some. I remember seeing the xanthum gum and psyllium before .. right now my fibre intake is 32G (not including veggies) so gonna defintly need to supp with them. I do remeber seeing "sugar free metamucil" before , as I remember looking into it before and found out it has lots of sugar .
 LOL I have no sweet jesus what -fructooligosaccharides- are, I can't even prounouce it!! Maybe I'll write it down and go to a pharmasict and ask if they have any or have heard of it before , theres a pharmacy in my grocery store 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I thought the yoghurt would help too! So it is good too hear they are having an effect (the cultures can actually be very good). Do you guys have 'probiotics' over there? Those things that are near the yoghurt that you drink each day and they contain lots of yoghurt cultures?? This stuff called Yakult. Because they might be another helpful tool you can use. You can get 'sugar-free' ones over here... This stuff.


 I love my yogurt , can't eat it alone , but mixed with whey , and a muesli mix (and sometimes PB) ..  so good! I wonder how it would taste with SF maple syrup  - I'm ready to experment with it LOL.
 I'm not sure if we have probiotics .. the stuff next to yogurt here for us is cheese and butter LOL. But I'll look around for them .. I'll probabaly ask the paramcist / food helper person about them .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could also replace some of your milk with more yoghurt (and go into the supermarket and look for the most natural, highest culture stuff you can find - no added sugar, fat-free... Like this stuff [img=http://www.jalna.com.au/images_menu_pages/images/FtFreeNt_1kg.jpg]Here[/img]


 I'm gonan be going through my diet and re-arranging some stuff to include more yogurt and increase my fibre ..
 As for the most natural yogurt .. I'll look. But I think that might be the only one .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You might want to swap your broccoli for another vegetable too. Too much gas forming foods = worse bloat. So that means stay away from legumes, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, garlic, onions etc etc. You could selectively remove or add certain foods to your diet and see which ones make things worse and which ones help.


 Ok .. hmm what's another veggie I think  - this'll be a toughy 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Fishies are good - so consider increasing these to 8-10 caps/day... They can decrease the inflammation that is sometimes associated with IBS.


 Ok shall increase to 10



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - another gastro-intestinal 'helper' is glutamine... I am not sure if I told you but one of the reason why supplementing with this for your muscles is not really effective is because your intestines take up ~85% of the glutamine!! And it can help in repairing and restoring your GI lining. So look into this as well.


 Ok .. Will look into this as well - will see how expensive it is ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - emotions certainly has a component in it. So you got to work on calming yourself down! De-stress, do some meditation, stop running around like a headless chook! ;P Start to lose the frantic worry type thing you have - It WILL help!


 LOL ... I will soon be able to do this , no more school! = no more stress from there and all the sleep I want!!! - I just have to get through 3 exams .. o god I'm starting to stress about those , my HUGE math one is in 3 days and I don't even ahve my papers organized!! The average for this exam is 45%..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - you have to remember that this is for the 'general public'... So things like "increase fibre" and "decrease fats" need to be veiwed from that type of light. Most people hardly get 10g of fibre and have >100g of fats a day!  So you are not doing too badly with your diet at the moment.
> 
> Maybe aim for for ~40-50g of fibre at first and see if that helps. If it does, you could increase to 60g. I think that would be enough. If you get too much fibre you can inhibit the absorption of minerals/vitamins and protein.
> 
> Fat wise - 80g is fine for the moment. You say that 'carbs' make it worse, so you need to get the calories from somewhere and too much protein will probably have excess gas effects.... If you find it is not getting better then you could decrease fats again - but you would want to increase carbs... And you could maybe consider more yoghurt as a source of this?


 Ok .. gonna increase fibre and when reworking my diet I might possibly lower fats a little and add more yogurt .. Also .. ukmm what am I suppos to use as a source of polyunsaturated fats .. I seem to be fine with 1 TBSP of nuts a day but thats it right now , I've found my tolerance level (Thanks Adrian ) ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Maybe 3L (especially on cardio days)?? Would that be ok? 2.5L is really not enough. And green tea is actually helpful --> so leave 1 or 2 cups a day....


 Ok .. incresed to 3L and had a glass of green tea (thank god I can still drink this stuff , I love it soo much!!)
 I hope 3L isn't too low though .. I'm jsut have a prob drinking all my water ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!! Don't take AB!! It will kill the GOOD bacteria!!!  Stick to probiotics!


 ok



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - oh yeah - and they are getting REALLY, REALLY good results with a new treatment for the disease... But you are not going to like it! You have been warned!


 OOOO hells no!!! That is probably the most disgustingest  thing I've ever read (excpet possible female circumsion ) - it's bad enough I'm eating bugs in my yogurt (I just keep telling myself there not bugs , and as long as I don't think about there not there .. o god I'm thinking about it  ) I'm REALLY REALLY hoping it doesn't get to the point where there's worms inside me


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

*May 9*

*Training -Cardio -  *30 minutes of step (not in a class on my own) and 10 minutes of treadmill

 Well I wasn't able to get into the step calss at night because it was all booked up , but I thought "So what , I'm gonna do it anyways " LOL so I went in the morning got a step thing and just did some random step moves , messed up ... lots LOL , almost fell off like 5 times and I put on two extra step panel things to up intesity. I got a couple of weird looks lol. And it was instense LOL made sure I didn't stop moving - I wanted to do 40 mins of this but after 30mins I got a really really sharp pain in my right rib. So went to the treadmill and did this 
 - 1:30 at 10MPH (then got the sharp pain)
 - 3:30 at 6MPH
 - 2:00 at 10MPH (got sharp pain)
 - 3 :00 at 4MPH at 5% incline

 It was fun and sweaty

*Diet -*
                                                    Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
  *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
  Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
 Meal 3 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , PB , whey , yogrut (I would have to eat this meal out of the house so I had to make it portable , hence the whey and PB)
                                            Meal 4 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley, fishies
  Meal 5 - EW , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , orange, 
                Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies,


                                                  Macros ~
                           Calories - 2781
                            Fat - 87G (9G sat)
                            Carbs - 324G (31G fibre)
                            Protein - 180G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *SF maple syrup , lemon juice, cinnamon,ultra low fat miricle whip , vinnegar, SF gum
*Sleep -* 6 hours

yesterday was fun , Me, sarah and Corey went out and got Sarah's nails done , she got a french manicure , so pretty. Were also getting Corey's eyebrows waxed Tues LOL!! should be fun. My tummy problems were really really bad yesterday


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

*May 10*

*Training -Hammies + Glutes + abs
  SLDL -  **35lbs* 1x12 , *115lbs* 4x8
*Split Squats -  **85lbs* 1x11 , 1x10 , 1x7
*Glute Ham Raises -  *1x4 , 1x3 , 1x2

  Circuit -
*Ball Pikes -  *1x12 , 1x10 , 1x6
*Planks on Toes -  *3x 30 seconds
*Swiss Ball Bridges -  *3x 30 seconds

  GREAT workout this morning. had to do SLDL's on a different shorter bar today though .. o well.
 Split Squats killed me. Took em nice and slow , concentrated on form and Mind and msucle connection. I was drenched in sweat / was panting / grumbling / moaning LOL , people kept staring. Rest Intervals were 2 minutes becuase as soon as I'd rack the bar I'd kinda fall LOL.
 Glute Ham Raises were disappointing .. form was good , just I couldn't pull out a good amount of reps cause my legs were so fatigued , the last set was really hard , did one , then went to the other got 3/4 back up .. then I kinda stayed there in mid - air trying to push up .. but kept falling , but managed to pull myself back up.
  Umm core workout was really good too , really really felt it 

*Diet -*
                                                     Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
   *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
   Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                                   Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley, fishies
                                             Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple, broccoli, fishies
   Meal 5 - home made muesli mix (rye / barley / oat flakes) , yogurt , EW , olive oil, fishies
                 Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies,

 meals will be similar to this , might be changing it around if I get some new stuff / re work some meals to include more yogurt. Will edit it in tonight though

                                                   Macros ~
                            Calories - 2781
                             Fat - 87G (9G sat)
                             Carbs - 324G (31G fibre)
                             Protein - 180G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green teaSF maple syrup , lemon juice, SF ketchup, canyenne pepper powder , garlic powder , cinnamon, SF jam, ultra low fat miricle whip , vinnegar, SF gum
*Sleep -* 9 hours 

 Posting this now cause might not have a chance tonight , it's the sleep over / relay for cancer. Should be a fun night. And becuase I woke up late this morning (8AM instead of 5:20am LOL) I think I can space out my meals good too. eat meal 3 at 3:30PM , then again at 7:30PM , then 11:30PM then 3:30am , then eat my breakfast I'd usually have Saturday morning at 7:30am.
  Also bowl movements have ben really good so far today. I've been up for 4 hours and have gone 3x LOL.
  now I gotta go get showered and start shopping


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok .. wow just got back and am $50 lighter  ... I think once school ends I might have to work more shifts to get myself to Toronto .. almost got enough now for my ticket and stuff ..

 Anyways. Okay I got some - Xanthum gum , I got Psyllium seed husks , oat flakes , barley flakes , rye flakes, and some Probiotics  (damn probiotics cose me $30 for 60 caps  )

   Okay the Probiotics are these here
 It says take 3 caps if you got digestive problems .. but I don't think I can afford that .. that means I'd have to re-buy this stuff every 20 days 
 But it says take 1 to maintain healthy intestinal flora , so would 1 be alright with combination of my new fibre intake / yogurt intake?? (P.S. The yogurt I have was the best I could find , the others only have like 2 or 3 bacterial cultures , mine has 4)

 P.S. does xanthan gum have the same nutritonional breakdown as Pysllium??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay the Probiotics are these here
> It says take 3 caps if you got digestive problems .. but I don't think I can afford that .. that means I'd have to re-buy this stuff every 20 days
> But it says take 1 to maintain healthy intestinal flora , so would 1 be alright with combination of my new fibre intake / yogurt intake?? (P.S. The yogurt I have was the best I could find , the others only have like 2 or 3 bacterial cultures , mine has 4)


Tom - next time get the LIQUID stuff.... Like the ones I linked you to in my other post. The capsules are way too costly and are not as good.



> P.S. does xanthan gum have the same nutritonional breakdown as Pysllium??


It's basically 100% fibre tom... 

Xanthum gum


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks,  I can only imagaine how bad your digestive probs are with all those food allergies  - damn digestive problems  ..
> I know there has to be something to get rid of this .. there has to be, yesterday i was in soo much pain I thought I was gonna pass out .. and my doctor expects me to wait another month before gonna about a course of action?? i gave the office a call today and told them I can't wait another month and there has to be SOMETHING , ANYTHING they can give me in the meantime , cause it's unbearable. Espically with exams starting in 3 days, how am I suppos to be studying if I'm in constant pain and can't even focus .. ugh.
> Thanks for the advice about the naturapath, problem is , is that I'm not sure if theres any around here ...I do think I remember though last year in P.D.R. class we were talking about food allergies and this one girl mentioned that doctors could do nothing for her , so she went to a naturapath and they used all these remedies or something and they actually worked and she dosen't have any problems anymore .. gonna start asking around to see if there's any in town ..



Aaaaawwwwww  I'm so sorry, but I know exactly what you're going through. I used to be MUCH worse, but naturapathic Dr really helped. If I were you I wouldn't even worry about that appointment in a month. Regular Drs give the same medicine to all people with digestive problems, no matter what the cause behind them might be. Whatever you do DO NOT take antibiotics. If they think you need them there are safer things that do the same thing as they do.
As far as a naturapath... PM me in what city you live (or your zip code would be even better) and I'll see if I can find someone. 
In the mean time, try to really focus on what causes your stomach to act up. Which foods? Does it get worse at a certain time of day? Does it come from stress? Does certain weather make it worse? Just ANYTHING at all.
What symptoms besides besides pain and bloating are yo having?
Some things that might help (and are generally good for you): probiotic (those cultures that Emma was talking about), flaxseed or fish oils, digestive enzymes, and staying away from Dairy (plain, low fat yogurt.. the natural  kind is OK). A lot of people (me including) have trouble with raw veggies, so if you're one of them just steam or boil them. Try not to drink water with food. Drink it 30 min away from meals. And stay away from caffene.  Look at your tongue.. is it coated? If it is then most likely you have some kind of bacteria.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 10, 2005)

Just noticed that you eat sugar free stuff.  Stay away from that too. That stuff is HORRIBE on the digestive system (worse then sugar).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> and staying away from Dairy .


  told him that already several times. See post #82 for last discussion.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> (not sure if I told that story before but it was funny LOL)


mmm.. no. I dont think we heard that one. I remember you said that it had something to do with Phone sex. You know that a public telephone reciever is not a sex object, dont you?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Glute Ham Raises were disappointing ..


Been meaning to ask this. Do you have a link as to how you do these? Just want to check what form you are using.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> told him that already several times. See post #82 for last discussion.


Yeah, Lewie you're REALLY gonna have to change some things if you want your tummy to get better. It's hard but it really is doable. There's substitutions for almost everything. I read your journal.. I was going throught EXACT same thing. Very similar to your problems.
Other things you should really avoid are protein powders, especially whey (it makes a lot of people  bloated) and penuts (almonds are fine and you can get natural almond butter.. tastes REALLY good). Penuts are a root and not really a nut, so it tends to ferment in the digestive system, causing a lot of gas.
Reguarding calsium..you can get it through other things. Yogurt is fine (as long as you get plain, low fat and natural kind... goat's yogurt is best, but tastes a bit weird), broccoli is great for calsium too. And you can always take a Calsium suppliment (make sure it has magnesium in it too). The thing is, when you have digestive problems, you're not digesting food well and therefore not really getting all of the vitamins and minerals out of it anyway. Also, try to REALLY tune in to your body and see what foods cause you problems. Some of the foods that everyone do GREAT with you might have problems with. For example, I can't have eggs or oats which to most are probably the healthiest foods out there. 
Your health is EVERYTHING. You'll never be able to achieve a good looking body if it's not healthy.

I could be wrong (I'm no Dr) but it sounds like you have some type of bacteria in your digestive track. Pau D'Arco is a suppliment that works kind of like an antibiotic, but doesn't kill the good bacteria that you need. Grapefruit Seed Extract is good for this too (I never took this so I can't say as much about it). Both are safe and you can get them at almost any suppliment store. 
What I was told to do is take Pau D'Arco with Golden Seal (Emmune boosting suppliment) 3 times a day. And it helped a lot. They're both very safe so you can try it for a week and see if it starts to help.

For constipation there're a couple of things you can try:
Slippery Elm... you buy it in capsules and then make tea out of it. It's not a lexative. All it does is makes things slippery.
Flaxseed tea... you take 1 to 3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed, poor 1c boiled water over it (make sure to mix it while pooring water) and let it stand for 15 min. Then drink (everything.. the flaxseed too).

Hope that helps. 

Sorry for all the spelling mistakes/typos... it's 2:30 AM here and I really don't feel like going back to check it all lol


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> told him that already several times. See post #82 for last discussion.


  - but me dairy , I luvs my dairy LOL



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> mmm.. no. I dont think we heard that one. I remember you said that it had something to do with Phone sex. You know that a public telephone reciever is not a sex object, dont you?


  LOL! Well what happened was I was out with 2 firnds , we went to a payhone and one called a sex line and he said listen to this So he gave it to me and well there was this women on the phone saying "Hi my names Tiffany and I want you etc." I was like  so my friend went to grab the phone reciever put I pulled it back , well it whiped aroudn hit me in the mouth , factored my gums (didn't even know this was possible ) and broke my front tooth in half. Parents were NOT happy LOL


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Been meaning to ask this. Do you have a link as to how you do these? Just want to check what form you are using.


 Well there from that website you gave me for exercises 
http://www.bsu.edu/vignette/error404/
 but it's down .. But I do them on the Lat Pulldown machine .. I guess I could show them to ya once I'm in Toronto


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Aaaaawwwwww  I'm so sorry, but I know exactly what you're going through. I used to be MUCH worse, but naturapathic Dr really helped. If I were you I wouldn't even worry about that appointment in a month. Regular Drs give the same medicine to all people with digestive problems, no matter what the cause behind them might be. Whatever you do DO NOT take antibiotics. If they think you need them there are safer things that do the same thing as they do.
> As far as a naturapath... PM me in what city you live (or your zip code would be even better) and I'll see if I can find someone.
> In the mean time, try to really focus on what causes your stomach to act up. Which foods? Does it get worse at a certain time of day? Does it come from stress? Does certain weather make it worse? Just ANYTHING at all.
> What symptoms besides besides pain and bloating are yo having?
> Some things that might help (and are generally good for you): probiotic (those cultures that Emma was talking about), flaxseed or fish oils, digestive enzymes, and staying away from Dairy (plain, low fat yogurt.. the natural kind is OK). A lot of people (me including) have trouble with raw veggies, so if you're one of them just steam or boil them. Try not to drink water with food. Drink it 30 min away from meals. And stay away from caffene. Look at your tongue.. is it coated? If it is then most likely you have some kind of bacteria.


   LOL nah won't PM - I'm stupid and post personal info over the internet for all to read 
   I live in Amherst , Nova Scotia and my zip code is B4H - 4T6.
   Hmm well I'm experciening the constipation , LOTS of bloating , admonial pain , and the whole belching / gas thing.
   It gets worse throughout the day ..I'll pay attention throughout the week with my new diet plan and figure out what meals it's worse at.
   Yup I have a prob with veggies  - find them really har dto eat some days .. also if I eat too much PB like more than 1 TBSP  ... not sure if I get it from dairy but will see if I do .. 
   Alos yup my Tongue is coated in this white stuff .. it's been like that for a while now .. I remember cause a couple of months ago a friend pointed it out when I was eating.


			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Just noticed that you eat sugar free stuff. Stay away from that too. That stuff is HORRIBE on the digestive system (worse then sugar).


  Ok But sooo yummy LOL! I notice I get it espically bad after SF Jam  I seem to be fine with SF maple syrup becuase I use to little .. the ketchup is ify some days its bad then other I'm fine 



			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Lewie you're REALLY gonna have to change some things if you want your tummy to get better. It's hard but it really is doable. There's substitutions for almost everything. I read your journal.. I was going throught EXACT same thing. Very similar to your problems.
> Other things you should really avoid are protein powders, especially whey (it makes a lot of people bloated) and penuts (almonds are fine and you can get natural almond butter.. tastes REALLY good). Penuts are a root and not really a nut, so it tends to ferment in the digestive system, causing a lot of gas.
> Reguarding calsium..you can get it through other things. Yogurt is fine (as long as you get plain, low fat and natural kind... goat's yogurt is best, but tastes a bit weird), broccoli is great for calsium too. And you can always take a Calsium suppliment (make sure it has magnesium in it too). The thing is, when you have digestive problems, you're not digesting food well and therefore not really getting all of the vitamins and minerals out of it anyway. Also, try to REALLY tune in to your body and see what foods cause you problems. Some of the foods that everyone do GREAT with you might have problems with. For example, I can't have eggs or oats which to most are probably the healthiest foods out there.
> Your health is EVERYTHING. You'll never be able to achieve a good looking body if it's not healthy.


 So is all dairy besides yogurt out?? I did notice that my CC has the bacteria  culture as well, now I'm not sure if this bloats me. But I do notice taht it does sometimes , not sure if Its because I got the Peanut Butter with it .. so I'll look out for that.
 Whey .. hmm I don't think that give me probs... will monitor it though.
 MMMM Almond butter   this is better than peanuts???? I love almond butter!




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong (I'm no Dr) but it sounds like you have some type of bacteria in your digestive track. Pau D'Arco is a suppliment that works kind of like an antibiotic, but doesn't kill the good bacteria that you need. Grapefruit Seed Extract is good for this too (I never took this so I can't say as much about it). Both are safe and you can get them at almost any suppliment store.
> What I was told to do is take Pau D'Arco with Golden Seal (Emmune boosting suppliment) 3 times a day. And it helped a lot. They're both very safe so you can try it for a week and see if it starts to help.


 Okay will be on the look out for those ~ just need some more money LOL , are they expensive?? I think there mgith be a place here that sounds like it would have that stuff ..




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> For constipation there're a couple of things you can try:
> Slippery Elm... you buy it in capsules and then make tea out of it. It's not a lexative. All it does is makes things slippery.
> Flaxseed tea... you take 1 to 3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed, poor 1c boiled water over it (make sure to mix it while pooring water) and let it stand for 15 min. Then drink (everything.. the flaxseed too).


 Will the xanthum gum and psyllium act like the flaxseed??
 Slippery Elm .. never heard of the stuff will look for this too ..




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hope that helps.


 VERY much so  Thank you!




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Sorry for all the spelling mistakes/typos... it's 2:30 AM here and I really don't feel like going back to check it all lol


 LOL my writting always has spelling / grammer errors! I"m scared to think about what this is all gonna look like as I just got back from the cancer relay thingy and am going on 3 hours sleep


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

Well just got back from the cancer relay thingy , our town raised $70,739.29  which is really really good considering that our community has a population of around 10,000
 And all of Nova Scotia has raised over 1 million dollars , best they've ever had


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

Morning weight was 140.5lbs .. I gained 2lbs this week  water weight from decreasing my water?? I know that I did wake up extremely bloated / cramped up this mronign , probabaly the reason why ..
  Also when I added the psyllium / xanthan gum to my water directly it made me really bloated .. so I'm gonna cap fibre intake at around 35 - 40G ..

 P.S. Here's my new haircut


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 11, 2005)

Cutie!


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL nah won't PM - I'm stupid and post personal info over the internet for all to read
> I live in Amherst , Nova Scotia and my zip code is B4H - 4T6.
> Hmm well I'm experciening the constipation , LOTS of bloating , admonial pain , and the whole belching / gas thing.
> It gets worse throughout the day ..I'll pay attention throughout the week with my new diet plan and figure out what meals it's worse at.
> ...


Yeah you have all the symptoms as I had. I'll try to search for a Dr in your area, maybe I can come up with something. Are you OK with cooked veggies? For me, only the raw ones cause problems. Coated tongue can be a couple of things. Either fermentation and yeast overgrowth or bacteria. Stay away from wheat and yeast too (bacteria feeds on wheat and sugar).  



> Ok But sooo yummy LOL! I notice I get it espically bad after SF Jam  I seem to be fine with SF maple syrup becuase I use to little .. the ketchup is ify some days its bad then other I'm fine


Yeah, stay away from ALL sugar free stuff. As a sweetener the only healthy one is Stevia. It's a natural herb, calorie free. It has a bit of a different taste then sugar and other sugar substitutes, but you'd get used to it. Just dont' use too much or it will be bitter.
You should stay away from all the tomatoe products too. Tomatoes are fine, but not ketsup, tomatoe sauce..etc. I cant' remember why exctly, I think it's because they're too acidic.



> So is all dairy besides yogurt out?? I did notice that my CC has the bacteria  culture as well, now I'm not sure if this bloats me. But I do notice taht it does sometimes , not sure if Its because I got the Peanut Butter with it .. so I'll look out for that.
> Whey .. hmm I don't think that give me probs... will monitor it though.
> MMMM Almond butter   this is better than peanuts???? I love almond butter!


Yup  Almonds are really good for you, and can actually help with constipation. Just don't go crazy on them. Everything in moderation. And almond butter is sooooo tasty! You'd love it!  
I'd cut out whey either way. It migth not cause bloating but is a very high possibility that it is contributing to constipation. CC..  just see how you feel, just no more PB! What I was told to do with CC is to eat it with pine apple. Never tried it though since I hate pine apple and felt better just not eating CC at all.



> Okay will be on the look out for those ~ just need some more money LOL , are they expensive?? I think there mgith be a place here that sounds like it would have that stuff ..


No they're not expensive at all. Pau D'Arco might be a little expensive ($20?) bt they're all much cheaper then the regular drugs. I think GNC sells them or any health food store. But try to stay away from those foods 1st, because that might fix everything and you won't even need these things. Definitely get some digestive enzymes and take them  with every single meal. You migth have to experiment to find which work well with you. The ones I take are by TheraTech called Multi Enzymes.



> Will the xanthum gum and psyllium act like the flaxseed??
> Slippery Elm .. never heard of the stuff will look for this too ..


No xanthum gum and psyllium won't act like flaxseed. Psyllium is actually really hard on some people (REALLY bad on me personaly). Flaxseed is really cheap. It's best to get whole seeds and then grind them yourself in a blender or a caffee grinder.  
Don't take them both though. Try one, if it doesn't help then try another.
The less you take the better  



> VERY much so  Thank you!


You'e very welcome. If you ever have questions, you know how to reach me


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Here's my new haircut


OMG you're a cutie!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I pulled it back , well it whiped aroudn hit me in the mouth , factored my gums (didn't even know this was possible ) and broke my front tooth in half. Parents were NOT happy LOL


 you hit yourself in the mouth with the phone. That musta hurt  OUCH!!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well there from that website you gave me for exercises
> http://www.bsu.edu/vignette/error404/
> but it's down .. But I do them on the Lat Pulldown machine .. I guess I could show them to ya once I'm in Toronto


That site has been down for a while. I guess they must have moved/removed those pages. But check out this thread. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1022254&highlight=glute+ham#post1022254


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Here's my new haircut


Nice!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Yeah you have all the symptoms as I had. I'll try to search for a Dr in your area, maybe I can come up with something. Are you OK with cooked veggies? For me, only the raw ones cause problems. Coated tongue can be a couple of things. Either fermentation and yeast overgrowth or bacteria. Stay away from wheat and yeast too (bacteria feeds on wheat and sugar).


 Thanks Katia 
 Umm actually the Adrian said the fozen type of broccoli is working really well , and to me they taste yummier as well . I think I jsut might start having steamed broccoli and sometimes some green beans ..
 Okay will stay away from wheat and yeast.





			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, stay away from ALL sugar free stuff. As a sweetener the only healthy one is Stevia. It's a natural herb, calorie free. It has a bit of a different taste then sugar and other sugar substitutes, but you'd get used to it. Just dont' use too much or it will be bitter.
> You should stay away from all the tomatoe products too. Tomatoes are fine, but not ketsup, tomatoe sauce..etc. I cant' remember why exctly, I think it's because they're too acidic.


 Ok, I'll save my SF stuff for my cheat meals 
 Yup I already use STevia (the white type) I love having it in with my green tea.




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Yup  Almonds are really good for you, and can actually help with constipation. Just don't go crazy on them. Everything in moderation. And almond butter is sooooo tasty! You'd love it!
> I'd cut out whey either way. It migth not cause bloating but is a very high possibility that it is contributing to constipation. CC.. just see how you feel, just no more PB! What I was told to do with CC is to eat it with pine apple. Never tried it though since I hate pine apple and felt better just not eating CC at all.


 LOL I use to be addcited to almond butter , I'd eat like 3+ TBSP a day 
 Hmm well with whey I'm not having that much trouble with it .. but jsut incase I decreased it to like 1 scoop a day which is only 90 cals and like 16G of protein , there not big scoops. So i should be fine with that ..
 Okay PB's gone , well ... unless I get tempted LOL.
 Cottage cheese .. hmm gonna try it with other stuff other that PB and see how I react ...
 What pine apple??




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> No they're not expensive at all. Pau D'Arco might be a little expensive ($20?) bt they're all much cheaper then the regular drugs. I think GNC sells them or any health food store. But try to stay away from those foods 1st, because that might fix everything and you won't even need these things. Definitely get some digestive enzymes and take them with every single meal. You migth have to experiment to find which work well with you. The ones I take are by TheraTech called Multi Enzymes.


    Okay I'll experiment with food stuff beforehand ..
 I thought I wasn't suppos to get digestive Enzymes?? As me body will be become dependent on them .. I think I remember Emma saying that ..



			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> No xanthum gum and psyllium won't act like flaxseed. Psyllium is actually really hard on some people (REALLY bad on me personaly). Flaxseed is really cheap. It's best to get whole seeds and then grind them yourself in a blender or a caffee grinder.
> Don't take them both though. Try one, if it doesn't help then try another.
> The less you take the better


 Okay.. I'm gonna try out pysllium / xanthan gum first before experimenting with the flaxseed as well I now have this tub of both the gum and psyllium LOL.
 I'm gonna try out 2-3 tsp. a day of the stuff ...




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> You'e very welcome. If you ever have questions, you know how to reach me


 Ok thank you so much for helping me Katia!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> you hit yourself in the mouth with the phone. That musta hurt  OUCH!!
> 
> 
> That site has been down for a while. I guess they must have moved/removed those pages. But check out this thread. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1022254&highlight=glute+ham#post1022254


 ya I was reading that thread .. My version ain't any of those LOL. I guess the most similar version would be the one where the guy is holding the others legs, except instead I have my legs locked underneath the LAT pulldown machine try and keep a straight back (my but usually sticks out though) and lower myself down , touch the floor with my fingertips then try pulling myself back up while contrcating my glutes / hamstrings...


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Cutie!





			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> OMG you're a cutie!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nice!


 Thanks so much guys 
 - I decided to actaully smile for one picture , you can see my laugh lines! I'm 16 years old and I already have laugh lines LOL , I'm gonna need some serious botox when I hit 40!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2005)

*new Diet*

Okay re - worked some stuff from my diet .. took me a good 3 hours 

  Meal 1 (Pre Workout) - 
  1 cup of yogurt
  1/2 a scoop of whey
  60G rolled oats

  393 calories
  5G fat 
  59G carbs (5G fibre)
  26G protein

  *Post Workout*
  1 cup of yogurt
  1/2 a scoop of whey
  30G rolled oats
  1 cup of grape / strawberry juice

  424 calories
  3G fat 
  74G carbs (2G fiber)
  24G protein

  Meal 2 -
  60G of muesli mix (oat flakes , rye flakes , barley flakes)
  150ml of egg whites
  80G banana
  2 tsp. of olive oil

  480 calories
  12G of fat 
  72G carbs (12G fibre)
  25G protein


  Meal 3 -
  20G muesli mix
  2 tsp. olive oil
  1/2 cup of pearl barley
  2 fishies
  1 cup of yogurt
  20G of chicken
  1 tsp. of psyllium or xanthan gum

  443 calories 
  14G fat
  58G carbs (8G fibre)
  24G protein

  Meal 4 -
  1.5 tsp. of olive oil
  2 fishies
  65G chicken
  200G sweet Potato
  1/2 a med apple
  ~ Will be taking my probiotic pill here ~

  412 calories
  12G fat
  52G carbs (8G fibre)
  25G protein

  Meal 5 -
  2 tsp olive oil
  3 fishies
  150ml egg whites
  3 /4 cup of yogurt
  1 tsp. psyllium or xanthan gum
  15G museli mix

  326 calories
  13G fat
  27G carbs (4G fibre)
  26G protein

  Meal 6 -
  3 fishies
  1 tsp. of pysllium / xanthan gum
  3/4 a cup of CC
  1 TBSP. of Almond butter

  264 calories
  12G fat 
  15G carbs (2G fibre)
  25G protein



  There how's it looking?
 Totals for the day are
 2742 calories
 71G fat (7G sat)
 357G carbs (41G fibre)
 175G protein


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese .. hmm gonna try it with other stuff other that PB and see how I react ...
> What pine apple??


Just regular pineapple. Unfortunately I can't say if it really helps, because I've never tried that (hate pineapple).



> I thought I wasn't suppos to get digestive Enzymes?? As me body will be become dependent on them .. I think I remember Emma saying that ..


 Hmmmm, I've never heard of that before. All of my Drs have told me to take them. The thing is... the reason you have trouble digesting some foods is because your body doesn't have the enzymes that are needed to digest it. That's why you should suppliment.



> Okay.. I'm gonna try out pysllium / xanthan gum first before experimenting with the flaxseed as well I now have this tub of both the gum and psyllium LOL.
> I'm gonna try out 2-3 tsp. a day of the stuff ...


Yeah, be VERY careful with psyllium, it tends to bloat people really bad. But you might be fine with it. Just start out really slow.



> Ok thank you so much for helping me Katia!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Tom tom!!!

First - Oh. My. God!! You have the BEST smile!! You are absolutely gorgeous!  You should smile more often! I really like your haircut too! Very perty! 

Now - in terms of your tummy... 

1. Katia's problem is different to yours - so what works for her might not work for you. Just keep that im mind when you are changing your diet around and buying expensive supplements and other things...

2. I told you to decrease your SF stuff AGES ago!! 

3. It is generally only recommended to decrease dairy if you are lactose intolerant (usually not a problem for people of european background) and if you really want to know you could get yourself tested (when you see your doctor)... But you can try to decrease it and see if it helps. But remember that the cultures in the yoghurt are considered good for people with IBS (and, additionally - actually DIGEST the lactose - which not only decreases the lactose but also decreases the carb content....).. 

4. Be careful about chaning too much of your diet all at once. See, you might do something that helps - but, because you have done all these other things as well, you can't tell which bit worked and which bit didn't. Change 1 thing and leave it for 2 weeks. If that helps then great. If not, try something different.

5. Calcium is a factor for you - and although calcium is found in other things the level you get is not enough... Broccoli has some, but being a green vegetable it is basically unavailable for you - the oxalates in the vegetables bind it and prevent you from absorbing it. Same goes for a lot of other vegetables and legumes that it is found in... Your best bet is dairy and calcium suppliments. 

6. Whey is probably not a factor for you either - it is usually the lactose that causes the problem for people and that is, once again, related to lactose intolerance. If you can afford it, a good whey isolate (or even a hydrolysed whey to make it really easy to digest) would be good. 

7. The 'white stuff on your tongue' thing is only really an oral problem (that means, it is related to your mouth). It is linked to local yeast infections or local bacterial growth in your mouth - but most people don't even have this and it is usually just a transient thing unrelated to bacteria/yeast (in order for it to be significant the white 'fluff' would be there ALL THE TIME and a number of other symptoms would also be seen). So don't sweat it! I don't think you have anything to worry about.

8. In terms of the digestive enzymes - I didn't say they didn't work - I said that these will probably not work for you. Not only do most people make enough enzymes to digest all the food they eat at any given time but you have symptoms of IBS - which is more related to your LOWER intestines (large intestines). The people for whom enzymes work have digestive problems higher in their GIT tract (small intestines or stomach). Oh - and it was the laxatives I was talking about in terms of you becoming dependant on them. 

10. Stop with the garlic powder silly!!! I have mentioned a few times that garlic can cause bloat! 

11. Psyllium is actually one of the important things that they recommend for people with IBS to increase fibre - because it is soluble and not insoluble (esp for those pations who have the constipation type - there is also a diarrhoea form of the disease)... But you shouldn't take massive amounts because too much fibre is also problem too (as I said before) and it can cause bloat if you take too much. So you will just have to find a 'balance'.

12. Be VERY careful of some of the things you can get from natropaths... Some of them can be very dangerous and can't be combined with other things... Go and see one - some are very good and they can help you... But make sure you go and see the doctor as well. And make sure you TELL the doctor if you start taking any herbs or supplements because they can interfere with medications, investigations and treatments.

13. In terms of pineapple - where you asking what it is?? (it is a type of fruit)... The reason why it was probably suggested was because it has natural enzymes in it and it is highly acidic - both of which would help if you have digestion problems. But it is pretty high in sucrose - so if you wanted it you would have to calculate it in to your diet.

13. Check out this video for your Glute-Ham raises

There was more... But I can't remember what else I wanted to talk about...

Your diet looks fine. You have some funny combinations for meals (muesli mix, olive oil, pearl barley, yogurt and chicken!!! UUmmm... Yummy?!!   )!!

Oh yeah - and something else you might want to consider - some people with IBS find that oats are an issue...  So, try this diet for 2 to 3 weeks. If you get no relief of symptoms you could consider replacing your oats with barley or rye flakes and see if that helps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> - I decided to actaully smile for one picture , you can see my laugh lines! I'm 16 years old and I already have laugh lines LOL , I'm gonna need some serious botox when I hit 40!


Dont worry about those lines. Absolutely nothing to worry about. And remember this, People are more likely to like someone who smiles (lines or no lines) rather than someone who looks grumpy with no lines. So keep smiling


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 12, 2005)

*June 11*

*Training -OFF*

*Diet -*
                                                   Meal 1 - yogurt
                                                 Meal 2 - skim milk , fishies - got bloated here
                                           Meal 3 - Poutine , mozza stick , SF ketchup - well naturally I got bloated here
 Meal 4 - CC , whey , psyllium , yogurt - got bloated ... but ti lasted for like 10 - 20 minutes then it was gone 
               Meal 5 - Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice-cream , didn't get all that bloated here
                                                 Meal 6 - PB , CC , muesli mix , SF maple syrup, whey 

  Estimated calories .. ummm maybe 2100???
 Ugh I wish I didn't have such a fast metabolism and my maintenance wasn't 2800 .. 


*Water -*3L 
*Sleep -* 3 hours
 + 3 hour nap

Fun day , did lots. The highlight was when we were randomly driving and decided to go to oxford (some town a little ways , away) and well I was really really tired , so I kinda drifted onto the shoulder and my hubcap went flying off my whell and rolled across the street LOL! ahh it wasn funny.
 Then did lots of other stuff.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 12, 2005)

*June 12*

*Training - shit ass Chest / shoulder / tricep workout 

  Decline Bench Press -  *-*45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 1x8 , 6 , 5 , 4
*Cable flys -  **10lbs* 1x 10 , 6 , 5
*Incline dB Press -  **25lbs* 1x7 , 6 , 4 1/2
*Seated DB Press -  **20lbs* 1x7 , 5 , 2x4
*Low Pulley Side Lateral Raise -  **10lbs*  3x10
*Rear Pull aparts -  **15lbs* 1x10 , 2x8
*CG bench Press -  **30lbs* 2x12 , 1x10 , 9
*Bench Dips -  *1x5 , 4

 Reps were down for every exercise , except Tricep work. See I woke up late , and had to be to work .. so I had to rush the Work out and my rst intervals were really short .. wasn't use to it. I also work up with no energy or motivation to go to the gym .. my mind was in other places , family stuff and the fact that I have a HUGE math exam tomorrow and I didn't even have my notes organized yet!! .. so I'm on edge right now ..

*Diet -*
                                                      Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
    *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
    Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
 Meal 3 - sweet potato , broccoli (have no other veggie ..) , chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper powder , probiotic pill, apple, fishies
                                              Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
    Meal 5 - Yogurt , EW , psyllium , muesli mix , oilve oil, fishies
                  Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, pysllium (don't have almond butter yet .,. )


                                                    Macros ~
                             Calories - 2742
                              Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                              Carbs - 357G (41G fibre)
                              Protein - 175G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep -* 10 hours

 Well I'm stressing really bad ove rmath exam tomorrow , I've been studying for 3 hours so far and I'm still not even half way done ... I have 2 hours to do a fuckign 32 page test .. that isn't fair! I'm a REALLY REALLY slow test taker .. I'm always the last one to pass in my test , hell it takes me a 75 minute period sometimes to do a 4 page test. How Am I suppos to do this??! Ugh .. I understand nothing either .. the review they made was 32 pages as well .. got to the second question on the first page and couldn't do any questions from there ... I'm screwed. Okay back to studying .. oo crap I still gotta prep my food for tomorrow as well .. I got like 4 hours to do everything  NOT enough time in the day! Espically when you sleep in and have to go to work and are shoving food / water down your face every 2 hours and have to wake up early the next morning to get to the gym! (not sure how that workout is gonan go either .. I'm gonan be having like anxiety attacks .. )
  Ok rant is done ..

  P.S. will reply to stuff possibly tomorrow .. as well on Tues I have another exam .. History this time , I HATE history ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I'm stressing really bad ove rmath exam tomorrow , I've been studying for 3 hours so far and I'm still not even half way done ... I have 2 hours to do a fuckign 32 page test .. that isn't fair!


Dont get stuck on a question. First glance through the question paper. Then answer the ones that you are confident about the answer. Skip the ones that you arent sure. This way you should finish before time. Then start over again and answer the ones which you wernt sure and skipped the first time around. Finally if you have time (maybe  ) then go through it again paying special attention to ones that you may be unsure about. Good Luck!! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Espically when you sleep in and have to go to work and are shoving food / water down your face every 2 hours and have to wake up early the next morning to get to the gym! (not sure how that workout is gonan go either .. I'm gonan be having like anxiety attacks .. )
> .


Thats where priotity comes in. You can skip things like cardio for a few days. and catch up on studies so that you are not pressed for time at the last min. You will have to practice thinking in advance to work things out.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2005)

Well I got up at 4:30am , an hour early this morning ... so nervous and I can't sleep. Only got 5 hours last night  - another thing I notced is that if I don't get alot of sleep I'm really bloated for the day  Also last night everything was going fine until Meal 5. After that I got really bad gas and bloat. I thnk it might have been the egg whites , or possibly the psyllium , but doubtfull, my farts were of the eggy kind  . Or it could have been becuase I was eating all my meals 2 hours apart , so it just caught up to me?? Hmm .. should I try today with no egg whites and replace the stuff with CC and almond butter?? ..
   Arg sorry I'm just trying to keep my mind off of this exam  - I'm soooo screwed. I mean Theres nothing I can study! I know how to do all the different stuff .. but with EASY questions! LOL , and there given us all the different formulas for Triginomertery (sp?? , o god I can't even spell it .. ) and for surface area and volumes etc. But there gonna word the stuff so damn hard, and once I get the exam I'm gonna choke , seeing all those numbers at once it's gonna overwhelm me .. O well if I get a complete absolute 0% on this exam , my passing mark in math will be a 59% , so no matter what I won't fail math and have to take summer school like over half of grade 10 .. 
  I think when they hand out the exam I'll just sit there and cry  .. that always works ..
   Ahhhhh there I am thinking about it again!!! Must stop , Must stop!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2005)

*jUNE 13*

*Training - Quads + Abs
 full Squat -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8
*Step ups -  **25lbs* 3x12
*DB Pullovers -  **20lbs* 1x12
*Leg Extensions - **30lbs* 1x12 DROP *20lbs* 1x8 *rest for 2 seconds* + 4 , DROP *10lbs* 1x12
 *30lbs* 1x12 , DROP *20lbs* 1x4 *rest for a breif second* + 8 , DROP *10lbs* 1x12
*Neg Pull Ups -  **2x7 , 1x6 

 Abs were Hanging leg curls , Planks , Ball pikes , Swill Ball Planks.

 Really good workut , quads were sore , espically after the drop sets. Umm I did the Pullovers just becuase Today my chest is Really tight and sore so I thought using a really light weight might stretch it out some.
 So i guess My workout yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought , was really tight and sore today. And also on a side note I'm seeing really big improvements on my chest  - I can really tell I'm losing some fat there.
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
     *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
     Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
  Meal 3 - sweet potato ,lettuce, chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper powder , probiotic pill, apple, fishies
 Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
     Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almonds, fishies, whey
                   Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, pysllium 


                                                     Macros ~
                              Calories - 2755
                               Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                               Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                               Protein - 175G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia
*Sleep -* 5 hours

 BUSY day.
 Soo tired right now , math exam like I guess was a failure. Umm it was 31 pages long , 30 multiple choice questions + everything else. Umm I think I'm positive I got 15 right of the multiple choice and after that I had no sweet jesus what I was doing .. I probabaly had AT LEAST 10 blanks .. 

 And now after 5 hours of studyign for my history exam that's tomorrow I'm confident I'm gonna fail that one too  ....
 Gotta wake up early tomorrow again and review a little bit more .. I'm so screwed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> BUSY day.
> Soo tired right now , math exam like I guess was a failure. Umm it was 31 pages long , 30 multiple choice questions + everything else. Umm I think I'm positive I got 15 right of the multiple choice and after that I had no sweet jesus what I was doing .. I probabaly had AT LEAST 10 blanks ..
> 
> And now after 5 hours of studyign for my history exam that's tomorrow I'm confident I'm gonna fail that one too  ....
> Gotta wake up early tomorrow again and review a little bit more .. I'm so screwed.


As Emma and I have said before. Your studies are No.1 priority. So you should be taking this week off from the gym and focus on studies.Find something less stressfull to do to relax. You are putting unnecessary stress on yourself. It is not going to help make things better. 

Besides you need a break from the gym. Now is a good time to do that . You need to be mentally and physically relaxed and focus on your studies. I know you said yu are doing well, but why make things more difficult. 


You can also reduce your cals. Keep it simple. Just skip a meal and spread the remaining 5 meals throughout the day. Less bloat, less stress, you can study at a calmer pace and feel good. Increased stress is not going to help you.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> BUSY day.
> Soo tired right now , math exam like I guess was a failure. Umm it was 31 pages long , 30 multiple choice questions + everything else. Umm I think I'm positive I got 15 right of the multiple choice and after that I had no sweet jesus what I was doing .. I probabaly had AT LEAST 10 blanks ..
> 
> And now after 5 hours of studyign for my history exam that's tomorrow I'm confident I'm gonna fail that one too  ....
> Gotta wake up early tomorrow again and review a little bit more .. I'm so screwed.



Don't worry about it Tom. I hate to downplay the importance of education, but speaking as a recebt high school graduate, I can tell you that gr. 10 marks mean nothing! Universities don't look at them. Hell, they never look at gr. 11 (unless you apply really early). You have nothing to worry about, as long as you pass. Just relax, take it easy this week. Maybe Bulk and Emma are right about taking the week off of training and dieting.  Regardless, ENJOY THE AWESOME WEATHER!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey guys , ya Jaim I've decided not to care , no need. I can't fail.
 Well The Social Studies exam went over really well  , the problem was that I didn't hve enough time to finish one question. I had to do like 3 pages of all these multiple choice , true and false , fill in the blanks then 3 exam Questions about "Canada's Role in the Global Community" , "How the aborginal people struggle to be recongnized as a nation with in a nation" and "How did World war 1 and 2 shape Canada" .. well I write REALLY REALLY slow this wasn't good .. the exam was only 2 hours long plus a 15 minute grace period. Well I needed the extra 15 minute grace period and then some. I was the only one left, and the teacher pretended not to notice the time and gave me an extra 20 minutes , he coulda got in trouble for it , thank god he did though.
 Anyways I just got one more .. science one on Thurs.
 I also don't think I need a break , nor am I due for one  , this routine is only half way through LOL. I've been going for 6 weeks , and I liek taking a break every 12 - 13 weeks , that's usually how long it takes before lifts start getting bad. Besides I think I need the gym right now LOL - if I didn't have that really really good workout monday mornign before my exam I think I might of exploded! LOL.
 Anyways yep just one more exam and I'm done , I actually get to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2005)

*June 14*

*Training - Step Class - 40 minutes

*OMG I don't know what the hell has been going on lately! Just on random intervals the instructor throws in these INSANE combinations that have like 5 - 6 moves we haven't learned yet!! Well I'm the only one that struggles , along witht his other girl , so I jsut thought I sucked, or there was this secret class they were going to and learning this stuff. But then I looked around and realized something. The only people left from the actual begineer step calsses is me and that other girl , EVERYONE else are advanced people that have een taking step for a year or more!  UGH piss me off , only beggineers should be in those classes , it's the reason why mostly everyone droped , becuase we couldn't get into the classes becuase the older people kept reserving before us. And she should at least still be teachign us moves not just throwing 5 -6 of them at us without warnign and in fuckign huge ass combo thingies. I managed to catch on a tthe end though .. Anyways sorry just a little rant. 
  Either way it was still a good workout.

*Diet -

* Meal 1 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
       Meal 2 - yogurt, oats , whey
    Meal 3 -  Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
   Meal 4 - sweet potato ,lettuce, chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper powder , probiotic pill, apple, fishies
  *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
       Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almonds, fishies, whey
                     Meal 6 - almond , CC , fishies,


                                                       Macros ~
                                Calories - 2755
                                 Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                                 Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                                 Protein - 175G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia, vinnegar , ultra low fat mayonaise
*Sleep -* 5 hours

 Tired 
 OMFG My doctors appointment was at 3:30pm and my step class was at 4:30pm , thought I could do both. Ugh so I go to the docs 5 minutes early .. wait ... wait .. almost fall asleep , grunt , then a kid looked at me weird .. wiated .. yawned .. almost sleep again .. kid looked at me weird again , repeat this process for a fucking hour!  So pissed so at 4:20 I went up to the people and told them I had a class at 4:30 (which I was 5 minutes late for) so I would have to reschedule , so I have to go AGAIN tomorrow at 3:00PM .. arg


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Step Class - 40 minutes
> 
> *OMG I don't know what the hell has been going on lately! Just on random intervals the instructor throws in these INSANE combinations that have like 5 - 6 moves we haven't learned yet!! Well I'm the only one that struggles , along witht his other girl , so I jsut thought I sucked, or there was this secret class they were going to and learning this stuff. But then I looked around and realized something. The only people left from the actual begineer step calsses is me and that other girl , EVERYONE else are advanced people that have een taking step for a year or more!  UGH piss me off , only beggineers should be in those classes , it's the reason why mostly everyone droped , becuase we couldn't get into the classes becuase the older people kept reserving before us. And she should at least still be teachign us moves not just throwing 5 -6 of them at us without warnign and in fuckign huge ass combo thingies. I managed to catch on a tthe end though .. Anyways sorry just a little rant.
> Either way it was still a good workout.


OMG! a guy who takes step classes!!! You're AWSOME!  I LOOOOVE step classes.  Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it soon. And when you'll be able to do all the compex stuff without even looking at the instructor's feet... that's so fun I can't even put it in words.
Have you ever taken kickboxing? That's my other favorite, but step is #1!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom!! 

Just wanted to wish you luck for the rest of your exams. 

Relax. Read the questions carefully and don't let your anxiety over-run you. You'll be fine!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Step Class - 40 minutes*
> 
> OMG I don't know what the hell has been going on lately! Just on random intervals the instructor throws in these INSANE combinations that have like 5 - 6 moves we haven't learned yet!!


I was going to ask if you had a Male or Female instructor... but...

I usually only get those type of moves from the Joe Cool macho type of instructor...  The guy who just wants to make you feel inferior (because he's so good he does this for a living)

Sometimes I think, it's a territorial thing, like, not many guys intruding into his little world, so he'll make me pay for it???

I don't know if any of this applies or makes sense!?!?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 16, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> OMG! a guy who takes step classes!!! You're AWSOME! I LOOOOVE step classes. Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it soon. And when you'll be able to do all the compex stuff without even looking at the instructor's feet... that's so fun I can't even put it in words.
> Have you ever taken kickboxing? That's my other favorite, but step is #1!


   LOL yes but I'm a little more femanine than other guys .. hell who am I kidding I'm ALOT more femanine than other guys , LOL I'm even more so than some of my friends who are girls 
   But theres also usually two other guys there too , ones a old man , then there's this HUGE guy  I was happy i wasn't the only guy.
   I haven't tried kickboxing , there's no classes here for that , sounds like it'd be soo much fun!
   Tonight I had the best cardio workout ever , I was drenched! I had antoher step class , and I was doing everything perfectly (will explain in journal post) and everyone had all this energy and we were all yelling , it was great!


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you luck for the rest of your exams.
> 
> Relax. Read the questions carefully and don't let your anxiety over-run you. You'll be fine!


  Hey Emma!

  Thank - you , I had my final exam today - science and I think I aced it (well like around an 80 - 85% if not higher)  - and it was the first exam ever that I didn't have to use the 10 mintue grace period!



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was going to ask if you had a Male or Female instructor... but...
> 
> I usually only get those type of moves from the Joe Cool macho type of instructor... The guy who just wants to make you feel inferior (because he's so good he does this for a living)
> 
> ...


 LOL it kinda does sound the same - except my instructors a girl! She actually owns the gym, So you know becuase she's a "certified personal trainer" and owns her own gym , she thinks she knows everything! Including diet stuff! Ugh anytime I talk to her she'll be going on about "Why would eat all that rabbit food?? You can eat PB & J sandwhiches all day and gain lots of muscles! EWW oats, whey , banana and skim milk , sounds disgusting! Why are you doign those stupid glute ham raises (I'm the first person she's ever seen do them or even heard of them ..) Lying leg curls are alot more efective!" etc etc. And lately she was being REALLY snobby to me , liek I'd go in the gym she'd look at me I'd say" Hi and wave" and she'd like curl her nose up or something and just look away ... so ya. But today she was actually surprisling nice to me (maybe she's finally off her rag LOL) and today in the step class she said "Well I'm gonna go over those new moves we did on Tues" and sure enough I got them


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 16, 2005)

*June 15*

*Training - Back - Width*
*WG Lat Pulldown -  **30lbs* 1x12 , *70lbs* 2x12 , 1x9 + 1 cheat , 1x8 + 1 cheat
*V - Bar Pulldown -  **90lbs* 1x8 , 1x6 3/4 , 1x5
*CG Pulldown -  **60lbs* 1x12 , 2x9
*V- Bar Pulldown on the Floor -  **80lbs* 1x9 (form gave out) , 1x7 3/4 (form was crapy) *70lbs* 1x7 (perfect )
*DB Preacher Curls -  **20lbs* 1x6 DROP *15lbs* 1x9
 *20lbs* 1x2  DROP *15lbs* 1x7
 *20lbs* 1x2 DROP *15lbs* 1x5
*DB Curls -  *1x12 , 1x10 , 1x4  

 Had a REALLY great workout. Except I HATE Close grip pulldowns , they really hurt my elbows and my fingers also started hurting .. probabaly only do 2 sets next time or might try for a full Pull - up 
 Umm V - Bar Pulldown , had to lower weight to get form and tempo
 DB Preacher curls .. I can get all sets at 12 using 15lbs , but can't make it into my RP with 20lbs so I decided to do drop sets 
 And I don't know why I could only get 4 reps for last set of curl , but then agian my biceps were fired! LOL
 I'm also really really loving the fact that I've decided to lower my tempo lots , it feels so much better , I go as slow as I can.


 Umm I also got to talk to super super hot guy at the gym yesterday  (like seriosuly he competes with Tom Welling!) .... He basically needed a bench so I offered mine .. ok so it wasn't a big deal but shut - up I can dream can't I! 
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
      *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
      Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
   Meal 3 - sweet potato ,lettuce, chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper powder , probiotic pill, apple, fishies
  Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
      Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almonds, fishies, whey
                    Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, pysllium 


                                                      Macros ~
                               Calories - 2755
                                Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                                Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                                Protein - 175G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia, vinnegar , ulatra low fat miricle whip
*Sleep -* 9 hours

Yesterday was tiring Had so much to do! It was soo funny though I hung out with sarah and corey all day (but then again I hang out with them everyday LOL) and Corey triped like 3 times , once at the mall and 2 times down my stairs. then at the theatres when we went to see Mr. and Mrs. Smith (LOL everyone has to see that movie , I loved it!) he was getting resse pieces but he couldn't think of the name of them so he was like "Umm could I ge tthose .. umm thingies .. ugh .. OO RESSE PENIS! I mean resse pieces , resse pieces! ROFL it was soo funny everyone at the theatre jsut cracked up


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 16, 2005)

*June 16*

*Training - Step Class - 40 minutes

*This was unbeievable , best cardio workout of my life LOL.
  The instructor today actually Taught us the movements  - she went back and taught us all that crazy stuff she did the other day. We also started 5 minutes late so she put on this super fast song to make up for it , but we ended up going 5 minutes late anyways.
 Anyways i don't know what it was but I got everything perfect and normally I'm a little shy about my hand movements and stuff but today I jsut didn't care and was flying all over the place and I kept hoping and everything. I jsut ahd this sudden burst of energy along with like everyone else , we all started yelling out how many more reps of a certain movement or combo there was, oo it was soooo good! My face was BEET BEET red buy the end of it , and my hair looked like I jsut came out of the shower , I was dripping sweat all over the place , loved every second of it!

*Diet -

* Meal 1 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
         Meal 2 - yogurt, oats , whey
      Meal 3 -  Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
     Meal 4 - sweet potato ,lettuce, chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper powder , probiotic pill, apple, fishies
    *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
         Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almonds, fishies, whey
                       Meal 6 - almond , CC , fishies,


                                                         Macros ~
                                  Calories - 2755
                                   Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                                   Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                                   Protein - 175G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia, vinnegar , ultra low fat mayonaise
*Sleep -* 5 hours

 Today was my last exam!!! That I also aced . Do you guys know what this means?? ALLL THE SLEEP I CAN GET! no more waking up at 5am every morning , no late nights tryign to get homework done , no rushing around like a chicken with no head! OMG I'm sooo pumped not to mention my trip down to Toronot is getting closer and closer!

  I also found my new love today .......
  Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Lip Smacker


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 16, 2005)

Also I had another doc appointment yesterday .. basically to sum it up, he dosen't think there's anything that they can do for me. He says he gets patients all the time that go on medicine but it only works for a couple of months ..
 Also I need to get in contact with my hemroid surgeon again .. UGH what if this means I have to take time off again and stay in bed for like an entire week  - like okay don't want to get disgusting here (so caution , nasty disgusting stuff ahead dont' read LOL)  but when you get surgery done to get it removed , shouldn't it be COMPLETELY removed. When I had it done there was always just this hint of one left , the doc said that it should be there but if it gets larger to contact him .. and well now with this constipation issue it has grown larger .. I haven't looked at it but from what I can tell it's like two bubbles this time or something .. ugh.

 Anyways enough of that disgusting stuff. I was willing to try anything to help with the bloat / pain / gas. So he gave me the pill that he's not sure about if it's alright for guys .. it's called ZELNORM. I saw a commercial for it and there were guys in it , so he said there is a new medical study otu that he hasn't read , about zelnorm in guys but he said it's safe and the only side effect could be direhia.
 Umm he also said that he thought it was  great idea for me to be eatign the bacteria culture stuff , the pysllium and probiotics (why he didn't mention this the first itm I went in I don't know ..) but I also told him lately for some reason after eating all my yogurt stuff I sometimes reguratate a SMALL SMALL amount of my food when I burp. He said to keep my head elevated and on my side wehn goign to bed and not eat so close to bed ..
 The reguratating thing didn't happen to me today .. it's only happened like 3 or 4 times so far .. so shoudl I not eat as close to bed (as it usually happens at night) , like say 1 and a half hours instead of one. And when I say it's a small amount I mean really really small like if it was the muesli mix it would be like one or two of the flakes.
 So that was my doc appointment .. fun fun.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 16, 2005)

OO ps forgot to mention that for the last two days now my stomach issues have been really good , not sure if it's the zelnorm or my new diet or a combination but either way  it's working. And most of my bowl movements have been really good too  it's soo much nicer not being in such damn pain day in and day out , not to mention I'm noticing improvements all over my body


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 17, 2005)

*June 18*

*Training - Hammies + Glutes + Abs
 SLDL -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *115lbs* 4x8
*Slit Squats -  **85lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 (bad balance on this set) 1x8
*Glute - Ham Raises - *1x3 3/4 , 1x2 , 1x1

 Abs were just ball pikes , planks , swiss ball bridges.

 Good Workout , my SLDL's were really intense , and I really really hit my hammies good , I was wiped after them. Which made my split squats ALOT harder LOL. By the end my hammies were done and as a result my glute ham raise reps were crap 


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
       *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
       Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
    Meal 3 - sweet potato ,lettuce, chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper powder , probiotic pill, apple, fishies
   Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
       Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almonds, fishies, whey
                     Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, pysllium 


                                                       Macros ~
                                Calories - 2755
                                 Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                                 Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                                 Protein - 175G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia, vinnegar , ulatra low fat miricle whip
*Sleep -* 8 hours and 20 minutes

Today's been fun , been handing out with Sarah and Corey there staying the night again. LOL we were really really bored so we went on some sex chat rooms  .. and lets just say it got nasty LOL - lots of people wanted to web  - espically this 30 year old from the UK EWW it was soo gross!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom!! 

 Yay!! I'm glad your exam went well!!  And your last exam too!! Woo hoo - break time!! You must be so relieved!!

And  at the cookie dough lip smacker!! Just as long as you don't EAT the stuff!!  I am ADDICTED to lip balm - but I hate flavoured stuff and stick to the plain SPF 30+ boring stuff...

Arggg - I am *SOOO* jealous of your fun in step!! Although I HATE group classes (I like cycle - but that is because it is dark and you just do your own thing on your own bike - I am such a hermit!  )... it sounds like you had such a good workout!! I LOVE workouts where you end up near dead at the end of it!!



> Umm I also got to talk to super super hot guy at the gym yesterday  (like seriosuly he competes with Tom Welling!) .... He basically needed a bench so I offered mine .. ok so it wasn't a big deal but shut - up I can dream can't I!


Awwww - A new love interest!!  YAY! Is he there a lot? Does he train properly? Why not talk to him more - ask him for a spot sometime!!


ps: But who is Tom Welling? 



> Also I need to get in contact with my hemroid surgeon again .. UGH what if this means I have to take time off again and stay in bed for like an entire week  - like okay don't want to get disgusting here (so caution , nasty disgusting stuff ahead dont' read LOL) but when you get surgery done to get it removed , shouldn't it be COMPLETELY removed. When I had it done there was always just this hint of one left , the doc said that it should be there but if it gets larger to contact him ...


Yeah - unfortunately new ones can form again and the old ones can blow up too... 

If you have to have another surgery make sure you stock taking your fish oils ~2-3 weeks out. They can disturb the healing.




> Also I had another doc appointment yesterday .. basically to sum it up, he dosen't think there's anything that they can do for me. He says he gets patients all the time that go on medicine but it only works for a couple of months... I was willing to try anything to help with the bloat / pain / gas. So he gave me the pill that he's not sure about if it's alright for guys .. it's called ZELNORM.


Ahhh - right. Tegaserod... That is called zelmac over here. He told you that you can only take it for a few weeks right? (We have a limit fo 12 weeks over here) and that you have to stop after 4 weeks if you do not get any improvement??...

What dose are you on?



> I saw a commercial for it and there were guys in it , so he said there is a new medical study otu that he hasn't read , about zelnorm in guys but he said it's safe and the only side effect could be direhia.


Yeah - they use it in guys now too (they have done for about 1 yr I think) and it is safe.

And diarrhoea is the main side effect (but only about 9% of patients get it and it is usually only one episode very early in treatment). 



> Umm he also said that he thought it was great idea for me to be eatign the bacteria culture stuff , the pysllium and probiotics (why he didn't mention this the first itm I went in I don't know ..)


Great! 



> I also told him lately for some reason after eating all my yogurt stuff I sometimes reguratate a SMALL SMALL amount of my food when I burp. He said to keep my head elevated and on my side wehn goign to bed and not eat so close to bed ..
> The reguratating thing didn't happen to me today .. it's only happened like 3 or 4 times so far .. so shoudl I not eat as close to bed (as it usually happens at night) , like say 1 and a half hours instead of one. And when I say it's a small amount I mean really really small like if it was the muesli mix it would be like one or two of the flakes.


 How much water are you drinking with your last meal? Has it only started since adding in the psyllium or has it been happening for a while? Is there anything that makes it worse?

1-1.5 hrs should give you enough time to digest your food - and I would still elevate your head slightly too... But if it gets severe you should talk to him about it again.



> *Training - Hammies + Glutes + Abs
> SLDL -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *115lbs* 4x8
> *Slit Squats -  **85lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 (bad balance on this set) 1x8
> *Glute - Ham Raises - *1x3 3/4 , 1x2 , 1x1
> ...


LOL - Don't be sad! Fried legs are a good thing!! The poor glute-ham raises were a reflection of your HARD WORK earlier!!  Good stuff!

Did you watch the video of the glute-hammies I posted earlier?

Hope you are enjoying your break!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Emma , I'll reply to your stuff later tonight , I'm running really late for a hair appointment and to prep for Andrew's going away party 

  Anyways jsut thought I'd post me SCREWED UP weight today! I woke up this morning at ~137lbs  Ok this is how my weight's gone in like the last 5 weeks.
  ~ 139lbs
  ~ 140lbs
  ~ 138.5lbs
  ~ 140.5lbs
  ~ 137lbs

  UGHHHH what is going on??!! why am losing weight then gaining weight , losing weight then gaining weight over and over.
 Ok I have a theory as to why I'm losing weight , possibly becuase I'm no eating enough on my cheat days .. like 500 - 700 less than what I should be , but that shouldn't be enough to make a pound. 

 LOL sorry just needed to have a little rant. Well today is my cheat day I'm gonna try and make it to 2800 cals ... so far not good. I woke up and I had some CC and whey and psyllium and SF maple syrup  .. so that meal equaled a whopping 170 calories


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm I also got to talk to super super hot guy at the gym yesterday  (like seriosuly he competes with Tom Welling!) .... He basically needed a bench so I offered mine .. ok so it wasn't a big deal but shut - up I can dream can't I!


Hmmm.. cruising in the gym now, are we?????? 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> he was getting resse pieces but he couldn't think of the name of them so he was like "Umm could I ge tthose .. umm thingies .. ugh .. OO RESSE PENIS! I mean resse pieces , resse pieces! ROFL it was soo funny everyone at the theatre jsut cracked up


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok I have a theory as to why I'm losing weight , possibly becuase I'm no eating enough on my cheat days .. like 500 - 700 less than what I should be , but that shouldn't be enough to make a pound.
> 
> LOL sorry just needed to have a little rant. Well today is my cheat day I'm gonna try and make it to 2800 cals ... so far not good. I woke up and I had some CC and whey and psyllium and SF maple syrup  .. so that meal equaled a whopping 170 calories



If it's a cheat day, why don't you have like...a peanut butter and jam sandwich, or a bowl of lucky charms with milk. Something "cheat-y"?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ~ 139lbs
> ~ 140lbs
> ~ 138.5lbs
> ~ 140.5lbs
> ~ 137lbs


T...

I wouldn't worry about those fluctuating #'s too much...

When I was closer to your weight, I could lose 7-9 pounds over the course of one day 

But I also noticed you aren't consuming as much animal protein,
as your earlier posts...  (No more tuna?)

And can you repeat for me what your digestive issues are?
I read back, but didn't see, any TXT on that story...   

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!!
> 
> Yay!! I'm glad your exam went well!!  And your last exam too!! Woo hoo - break time!! You must be so relieved!!


 I'm sooo pumped , I actually got 10 hours of sleep last night  - And I can't wait to go to Toronto , omg it's gonna be soo much fun , LOL not sure what's gonna happen diet wise .. I was planning on just shopping for grocery's but apparently my mom was goning on about how there gonna be feeding me sensless up there with chinese food , cause everyone in my family owns a chinese restaurants. Like ther gonna have banquets and stuff for us  So I don't know .. o well still got a month or so to figure stuff out.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And  at the cookie dough lip smacker!! Just as long as you don't EAT the stuff!!  I am ADDICTED to lip balm - but I hate flavoured stuff and stick to the plain SPF 30+ boring stuff...


 LOL nah I don't eat it .. I just kinda lick it .. lots  
 I was always to scared to use lip smacker becuase of the whole makes your lips shiny thing , but now I just really could care less , I even wear foundation now - REALLY REALLY gets rid of the red in my face , looks soo much better! And no one even notices 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg - I am *SOOO* jealous of your fun in step!! Although I HATE group classes (I like cycle - but that is because it is dark and you just do your own thing on your own bike - I am such a hermit!  )... it sounds like you had such a good workout!! I LOVE workouts where you end up near dead at the end of it!!


 ROFL yes I'd probably like the step classes if it was dark in the room too! OMG you have no idea what gross I looked after the step class , my face was BEET red , my hair .. omg my hair it was so bad. Anytime I'm done acardio session strangers jsut stare at me and people I know ask me if I'm alright and what the hell happened to me. Taht's the downside of cardio for me  - I envy you girls and being able to put your hair up in ponytails!! LOL




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Awwww - A new love interest!!  YAY! Is he there a lot? Does he train properly? Why not talk to him more - ask him for a spot sometime!!


 LOL nah not a love interest , I wish though. He's there usually every morning I'm there at around 9 am , since I can actually sleep in now. Not sure if he trains properly , haven't , from what I seen it looks like he knows what he's doing. He dosen't train legs though , probably cause he's on a croutch LOL. I do fidn him staring at me though whenever I do split squats. But then again mostly everyone does. I'm literally the only one at my gym that squats .. and the fact I'm doing a one legged one and panting and grumbling alot and dripping sweat everyone causes for some major stareage. But Considering the fact that's he's like 20 - 23 and more than likely straight I think I stand no chance . O well , nothing I can do. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: But who is Tom Welling?


 OMG your like joking right?! He's only the most beautiful thing you could lay your eyes on : He's perfect. And the fact that he plays a young superman in "Smallville" so he's always so nice and saving people make's him even more perfect. Anyways here's some pics 
Him with some .. girl pfft
another
another
another
another





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - unfortunately new ones can form again and the old ones can blow up too...
> 
> If you have to have another surgery make sure you stock taking your fish oils ~2-3 weeks out. They can disturb the healing.


 Ok .. I'll call the doc soon. I just dont' want to take time off of training and have to spend almost a week in bed ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ahhh - right. Tegaserod... That is called zelmac over here. He told you that you can only take it for a few weeks right? (We have a limit fo 12 weeks over here) and that you have to stop after 4 weeks if you do not get any improvement??...
> 
> What dose are you on?
> 
> ...


 Yup the phamplet he gave me says 12 weeks only, does that mean the symptoms will be gone after 12 weeks  anyways ..and yup to stop after 4 weeks if no improvment. So far so good - my bowl movements are alot better, and so is my bloat and abdominal pain. He only gave me 12 pills so i guess I'l lhave to go out and buy some , he said it's quite expensive ..
 Right now I'm taking 2 pills daily.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How much water are you drinking with your last meal? Has it only started since adding in the psyllium or has it been happening for a while? Is there anything that makes it worse?
> 
> 1-1.5 hrs should give you enough time to digest your food - and I would still elevate your head slightly too... But if it gets severe you should talk to him about it again.


 
 ya only been happening since I added the psyllium and yogurt. But it hasn't happened in the last two days , so I guess it's jsut stoped  Could be I'm use to the stuff now , maybe??






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Don't be sad! Fried legs are a good thing!! The poor glute-ham raises were a reflection of your HARD WORK earlier!!  Good stuff!
> 
> Did you watch the video of the glute-hammies I posted earlier?
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your break!


 LOL ya but it jsut depressing to be able to only pull out one rep - I wanted more! O well , I was very tender last night and today.

 Yup watched the video , it's exactly how I do them 

 Gonan enjoy my break so much , grading is on friday. And tomorrows father's day so I have to work all day tomorrow, but O well.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. cruising in the gym now, are we??????


  LOL well there's this other guy that's from my school , he's hot too and I've only worked out with him twice. But both times , he's looked at me .. alot. Espically the first time when I was working abs , so I had to hang from a bar and my shirt lifted up a little .. Then he always makes sure to use a bench close to me , and when I was on the pull down machine it walked by my lifted up his shirt to show his back , then turned back around and lifted up his shirt again while walking towards me to show me his abs. Then on the preacher machine we don't have a seat , so you gotta stand up bend your knees , stick your but out really far and lean so your arms are on the pad. And there's a huge mirrior in front of you. Anyways so I was doing that , well the guy's getting ready to leave so he has to walk by me. Well what does he do (cause I can see him in the mirrior) stares at my ass , starts to go out the door , then comes back in circles around and stares at me ass AGAIN as he was leaving.
  So ya .. it's quite weird.



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> If it's a cheat day, why don't you have like...a peanut butter and jam sandwich, or a bowl of lucky charms with milk. Something "cheat-y"?


 hey Jaim , LOL sorry I broke the 48 hours rule , I WILL reply to the Pm's tomorrow night after I get to work , it's like 2 am right now sooo tired!

 Well today I had lots of treats , more than I shoulda 
 But see The thing about my cheat days is I only eat until I'm full , then a little more. I don't have a large appetite and can eat very little ..
 So on my cheat days I don't start stuffing it in untill later at night when i realised I've eaten only like 1000 calories and it's already like 6 pm.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> T...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about those fluctuating #'s too much...
> 
> ...


 Well I'm gonna wait and see if my weight next week is 136.5 lbs or 136lbs. If it is that means I seriously need to up cals .. this wasn't in the plan  - Well at least it seems like it's been jsut fat I'm losing ..
 Ya I cut back on protein, LOL after months of people tellign me I should I finally decided to. And yes NO MORE TUNA! LOL at least for a little while , god I needed a break from that stuff! I really really wish I could afford salmon though 

 Well my digestive issues are basically alot of bloating , pain , discomfort , gas , belching and constipation - the whole set . Doc said I fit the symptoms of IBS (irriatable bowl syndrome) perfectly ..
 It sucks because I have to avoid caffine , refined sugar and red meats , nuts, corn and any seed product. ... I had to give away all my caramel coffee , my precious caramel coffee , omg I miss it!
 But it seems to be getting alot better after I've started taking the zelnorm , probiotics and eating lots of yogurt (for the bacteria culture in it).


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2005)

*June 18*

*Training - OFF*


*Diet -

*Well my diet wasn't broken down into meals .. I just ate constanly througout the day. I had yogurt , whey , psyllium , CC , choclate chip cookies (lots of these!!) little bit of dortios and ketchup chips (like maybe 5) , and lots of cake. Espically later at night when i got really depressed. I neede dosme chocolate to cure my blues 

 Estimated cals were only at 2000 - 2100 for the day though ..

*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia, 
*Sleep -* 10 hours

Well today we had Andrew's going away party it was soo much fun!! We played Disney land monolopy and we ended up all joining into teams. Team 1 was Matt , Sarah and Corey and tem 2 was Me , Andrew and Micheal. We SOOO kicked there asses LOL. I let Andrew and mike do all the finacial stuffed , I just sat there rolled the dice and smiled LOL! we ended the game with nearly 18,000 dollars . Then we watched a movie, which was really funny and then we went outside to my back patio. And we have a pool in my back yard and well I saw this thing floating in it and I didn't know what it was so Corey went to see what it was and well he leaned to far over and lost his grip on the thing and fell into the pool, shoes and all LOL it was soo funny. 
 Then after Matt and Andrew left we got so depressed , I just kinda fell to the floor and sat there. I had to start cleaning, I had to do something and leftover cake was my friend. So my room is now spotless and I'm loaded on chocolate.
 i can't believe there going .. there gonna be gone and It' s just not gonna be the same .. to go to school and not see them. Sitting down and lunch and bitching about how I'm gonna fail my math test so Andrew pulls out my notes and explains everything to me .. it's just not gonna be the same. I almost started crying tonight. They bought us all presents I got this really nice plake thing that says "keep your eyes on the stars and your feet on the ground" and a 5lb rubber weight for humor LOL and a note. I'm gonna miss them so much ..
 We putting togehther a photo album of us all and gonna give it to him his last day here.
 Ugh I just .. I just can't even imagine them gone . ok I gotta stop writting I'm about to start crying.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2005)

nevermind I just turned around and saw the present they gave me , I'm crying now.. god I'm such a loser.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey!
Don't be so sad  Where are they moving? When you're done with school, maybe you guys will end up in the same college  You never know how things turn out.

I've taken zelnorm before.  Worked GREAT for about 3 months and then stopped  But they say you shouldn't take it for more then a couple of months anyway. 

I really think you should see a naturapath. It's costly, but maybe your parents can help you out?
I couldn't find any naturapathic Drs with an M.D. in Nova Scotia though. Not sure if in Canada they just can't have both dregrees? So you might have to just call a few and see for yourself how credible they are. What you want to make sure is that they work with digestive issues and that they do all kinds of testing (don't just go based on what the patient says or their instict). Here's a site of a few... 
http://www.naturopathicassoc.ca/nsdr.html
Just based on the websites provided (very few)... she www.novawellness.com seems good because she works with digestive dissorders and does testing. But you'll really have to talk to them to see for sure.

Also, look in your phone book under "naturapathic" or "holistic".


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 19, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> Don't be so sad  Where are they moving? When you're done with school, maybe you guys will end up in the same college  You never know how things turn out.


 hey katia!

 Nah .. I doubt the college thignw ould happen. there mvoing all the way to Queensland , Austrlia ... O well I'm gonna be going up for visits hopefully ..


			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> I've taken zelnorm before.  Worked GREAT for about 3 months and then stopped  But they say you shouldn't take it for more then a couple of months anyway.


 It's been working great for me so far! But ya my doc warned me that it probably will stop  working in a couple of months ..



			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> I really think you should see a naturapath. It's costly, but maybe your parents can help you out?
> I couldn't find any naturapathic Drs with an M.D. in Nova Scotia though. Not sure if in Canada they just can't have both dregrees? So you might have to just call a few and see for yourself how credible they are. What you want to make sure is that they work with digestive issues and that they do all kinds of testing (don't just go based on what the patient says or their instict). Here's a site of a few...
> http://www.naturopathicassoc.ca/nsdr.html
> Just based on the websites provided (very few)... she www.novawellness.com seems good because she works with digestive dissorders and does testing. But you'll really have to talk to them to see for sure.


 Thanks a whole bunch Katia!

 That girl from novawellness looks good .. and turo's not that far away of a place. I'll talk to my rents about it and see what they think and if they can help out .. damn money and it's ability to be easily spent 



			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> Also, look in your phone book under "naturapathic" or "holistic".


 Ok .. just checked the phoen book now .. nothing


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 19, 2005)

*June 19*

*Training - Chest + Shoulders + Triceps*
*Decline Bench Press -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 1x8 , 1x7 , 1x6 , 1x5
*Cable Flys -  **10lbs* 1x10 3/4 , 1x6 , 1x5
*Incline DB Press -  **25lbs* 1x9 , 6 , 4
*Seated DB Press -  **20lbs* 1x6 , 4 1/2 held , 1x4 3/4 , 1x4 held for 4 seconds
*Low Pulley Side Lateral Raise -  **10lbs* 3x12
*Rear Pull  - Aparts -  **15lbs* 3x12
*CG Bench Press -  **30lbs* 3x12
* Bench Dips -  *1x6 , 2x5

 Good Workout. I think I need to increase my RI's though. My reps have been decreasing for the first half of my workout then I can hit everything I did the last week and sometimes more for the last half  so gonna increase RI's. Hit my shoulders REALLY REALLY well today , they were fried  
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
        *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
        Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
     Meal 3 - pearl barley, chicken , olive oil, probiotic pill, apple, fishies
    Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
        Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almonds, fishies, whey
                      Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, pysllium 


                                                        Macros ~
                                 Calories - 2755
                                  Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                                  Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                                  Protein - 175G

 Or something similar. See I had to work like all day so I had to pack 3 of my meals .. well I forgot my teaspoon measurer so I had to guess the olive oil amounts ...
 And i wouldn't have been able to cook my sweet potato at work so I replaced it with some pearl barley 


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, sweet and low (was at work)
*Sleep -* 7 hours

  Just got back from work .. that was fun fun 
 Anyways tomorrow I think I'm going out to the beach and then at night were all going to see "Batman Begins" with Andrew and Matt ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 20, 2005)

OMG .. guys guess what I'm wearing today??? ... a Pair of shorts and a t-shirt  with no sweater or anything!! My friends were very shocked LOL.

 I also jsut went clothes shopping .. spent $170 so far .. and i've yet to find a pair of jeans that fit me properly ... damn my women hips! , no pair of jeans were fitting me right unless they were super baggy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG .. guys guess what I'm wearing today??? ... a Pair of shorts and a t-shirt  with no sweater or anything!! My friends were very shocked LOL.














Shorts! WOW!!! Bare leggies!!??!!  Good Stuff Tom!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Shorts! WOW!!! Bare leggies!!??!!  Good Stuff Tom!!


 Yuppers right down to my bare leggies  - even wore flip flops , no shoes or socks - got lots of compliments today , lots of people have been telling me how much better I'm looking rectenly. There telling me I look alot healthier than what I did last summer , and I ran into this girl who use to work at the restaurant and I haven't seen her in months! Anyways , she told me that she loves my hair (she's a hairdresser LOL ) and that she can't believe how much I've changed , how much healthier and happier I look and that I'm just more vibrant (whatever that means?? LOL) anyways I'm enjoying it , not gonna turn down some compliments!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 20, 2005)

*June 20*

*Training - Quads + abs
 Full Squats -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8
*Step - ups -  **25lbs* 3x12

*Negative Pull - ups -  *2x8 , 1x5 *pause* 1 *pause* 1
_Superseted with
_*Leg Extensions -  **30lbs* 2x12

 Abs were just pikes , planks , and swiss ball bridges , I was so pumped I was able to hold one of my planks for 40 seconds 

 Anyways this was a great workout! I don't know what it is but lately I've been sweating like crazy for me workouts. I was drenched.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
         *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
         Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana , SF maple syrup (just a little little bit)
      Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
     Meal 4 - sweet potato, chicken , olive oil, probiotic pill, apple, fishies
         Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                       Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, pysllium 


                                                         Macros ~
                                  Calories - 2755
                                   Fat - 71G (7G sat)
                                   Carbs - 361G (41G fibre)
                                   Protein - 175G


*Water -*2.5L .. saw a movie tonight and I wa speeing like crazy and missed some of it so that extra 500ml can go fuck it self and I wasn't having a nice day LOL
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia 
*Sleep -* 10 hours 

 OMG I actually got 10 hours of really really good sleep! Anyways scaring old man was at the gym this morning. I was doing my step - ups when I felt like someone was staring at me, so I look at the door and there's this creepy old man creeping around teh corner , staring and smiling at me. OMG. freaky. Anyways - so then I went home showered etc. got sarah and Corey went clothes shopping .. spent a little bit much  my dad origanlly gave me $100 for clothes , spent way over that. Then I needed a little bit more for another pair of jeans so I went back and asked him , well he went on this huge spill about the importance of money and etc. Ya sure I can understand that .. but my god I literally only ask for new clothes once a year , literally once a damn year! All my t - shirts suddenly have holes in the arm-pits from working out and all my pyjama pants have holes in the crotch from squating  so I have nothing to wear!! So i needed money for clothes. Anyways couldn't even find a pair of jeans because I hate our damn small selection and I'm very picky over my jeans .. and it's very hard to find a pair for me that fits my legs and hips as I have women hips  ..
 so anyways I go home and realise that the free sample that the doc gave me of zelnorm runs out today , so I go to the pharmacy to get some .. well you need a perscription to get the stuff. So I had to go to the doc office and ask for an appointment. Well the doc couldn't see me untill Wed. But after I told her I needed it today she fit me in this after hours clinic thing and I got this random doctor to give me the last of their samples and a percription for 30 tablets. So back to the pharmacist , well for 30 tablets it costs $85.20  I take 2 tablets a day so that means every 2 weeks I'd be spending close to $100. I can't afford that .. so I go home and see if my rent have a drug plan. They don't. So I'm stressing over that ..
 So I go and get groceries .. well it came to $75 , and I'm gonan need more yogurt and tatos throughout the week also  - not to mention it's gonan take a week or 2 for more SF maple syrup becuase of some international stupid ass thing. Anyways .. go home , cook my sweet tato fries .. then I get a call form my mom at the restaurant telling me my dad needs me at the restaurant right away. I ask if it can wait 10 mins cause I'm cooking adn I hear him in the backround screaming he needs me now. So I figured they were super busy and needed me to cook , so I take my kinda cooked fries out from the oven and eat them while driving to the restaurant. Well i get there .. there's no orders , he looks at me tells me to look at the flyers and see if broccoli is on sale  He wanted me to go out and get 6 bundles of broccoli and nappa. That damn well coulda waited another 10 mins. UGH  I didn't understand anyways .. go home unpack my groderies , pick up Corey go get his stuff , come back and he says "What you alreayd ge tthe stuff??? I didn't even give you money!" So i said "I know , you can jsut pay me back .. " and he goes "No I need something else I was gonna tell you once you came back for money" I was like "Well why didn't you tell me when you needed the broccoli and nappa?!" and he said "Cause you Canadians do things differently" UGH super pissed at this point, like what the hell?! anyways so I give him his stuff .. well I didn't get the right stuff , I got bok choy and not nappa. So back to the store to get nappa and crates of bean sprouts. Well the first store refused to give me an entire crate of bean sprouts , but they had nappa. Second store refused to give me bean sprouts as well untill there shipment came in. So I wasted a good hour in total of MY time off , doign errands for work , and I burnt alot of gas, so I needed to buy some gas. 
 Then I went home , mom was bitching about the price of my meds and that my groceries cost so much and normal kids dont' eat that way , and she rambled about that. So I packed my food , had some green tea and went to the movies with some friends. 
 Thanks god I did , I LOVED the movie (batman begins) by far one of the best movies I've ever seen , it was awsome , it made my day 

 I also have a solution .. well kinda about the zelnorm cost issue. Well this girl that works at the restaurnat has the same probs as me with digestion and she has a drug plan. So she thinks she has an entire perscription home she can give me (when she takes it , it gives her horrible migranes) and next week she's got another doc appointement so she can get antoehr perscription. With a drug plan the zelnorm costs $2.50 ...


 Ok Rant for the day is done, now I'm going to bed for some more sleep! God I love sleep , it's so nice!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2005)

*June 21*

*Training - Step Class - 45 minutes*
 This was great!! I was sweating soooo much! Another really great cardio workout. I was pooped , but I didn't screw up, and I took everythign really low (stradles , squats etc..) and I had good form on all my knee ups , leg outs etc.. , the instructor even commented on it half way through  
 I've also figured out how to increase the intensity for me , hop inbetween beats LOL.

 Also umm .. at one point we were doing jumping jacks .. well I was going really wide .. a little too wide .. and well the HUGE hole in my crotch going down a little ways in my right leg can attest to that 
 I was soo embarrassed , the class had like 10 minute left .. so I jsut kinda said "screw it , if they wanna start let them" and did the last 10 minutes. Then I ran to the changing room threw on my sweater and ran out of the gym.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
         Meal 2 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , lettuce
      Meal 3 - yogurt, oats , whey
 *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
     Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
         Meal 5 - Yogurt , CC , psyllium , muesli mix , PB, fishies, whey
                       Meal 6 - almond butter , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                         Macros ~
                                  Calories - 2800
                                   Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                   Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                   Protein - 180G

My macros changed a little because I realized I was eating more than what my diet sheet said my meals were  Like small things , such as at night before bed I'm suppos to have 3/4 a cup when I first did up my diet .. but I got it mixed up with my old one and out of habit I've just been eating 1 cup , alond with some other minor things .. 


*Water -*3L
*Additonals - *green tea, stevia , vinnegar , ultra low fat miricle whip
*Sleep -* 10 hours

Today was alot better! The only thign that pissed me off was , when I went to work straight from the gym I walked in and everyone was like "OMG your soaked! and your face is so red! Your overdoing it , your gonna give yourslef a heart attack or stroke"  then my dad was like "See this is what I try to tell you , you overdo it in the gym!" omg piss me off. Noone would hear of it that I felt great! I had such a great pump from my workout , that I wasn't tired , that my face NATURALLY goes this red , it goes that red if I get embarrassed or if I do even a little bit of cardio. Etc. 
 Ugh anyways it pissed me off liek you have no idea. I just didn't talk to them for a good 3 hours


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Tom-tom!!

That is GREAT about people saying you look more vibrant!!  You have worked REALLY hard to get your health back and it is wonderful that people are noticing the difference. And I bet you can notice it too... It must be great to have energy again!

 In terms of getting the meds via a friend...     Do you think you should be doing that? Will they/you get into trouble (not sure about the medico-legal system over there)?  Also - how much longer do they have left for tablets? Have they been taking it for their 12 weeks yet? Because I imagine their doctor will only prescribe the 12 week course which means you may run out half way through your 12 week time period...

Anyway.... 


 It is sad about Andrew moving away... Is he moving for-ever or is it just a temporary thing? Where in Queensland is he going? Don't be too sad ok... Close friends stay close friends even if you have to maintain the friendship over continents.... And just think - it gives you an excuse to come to Australia one day!!  Who knows, maybe you'll like it so much that you will come to college over here! 




> *Training - Step Class - 45 minutes*
> This was great!! I was sweating soooo much! Another really great cardio workout. I was pooped , but I didn't screw up, and I took everythign really low (stradles , squats etc..) and I had good form on all my knee ups , leg outs etc.. , the instructor even commented on it half way through
> I've also figured out how to increase the intensity for me , hop inbetween beats LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Abs were just pikes , planks , and swiss ball bridges , I was so pumped I was able to hold one of my planks for 40 seconds
> 
> Anyways this was a great workout! I don't know what it is but lately I've been sweating like crazy for me workouts. I was drenched.


 sounds like your wo's are doing well!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG I actually got 10 hours of really really good sleep! Anyways scaring old man was at the gym this morning. I was doing my step - ups when I felt like someone was staring at me, so I look at the door and there's this creepy old man creeping around teh corner , staring and smiling at me. OMG. freaky.


Making a spectacle of ourselves in the gym now, are we? 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> All my t - shirts suddenly have holes in the arm-pits from working out and all my pyjama pants have holes in the crotch from squating


Dont wear too tight or too loose clothes to the gym. Get something comfy. Preferably cotton with a bit of spandex/lycra in it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So I packed my food , had some green tea and went to the movies with some friends.


Sorry to hrear you had a such a run around.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks god I did , I LOVED the movie (batman begins) by far one of the best movies I've ever seen , it was awsome , it made my day


I havent seen it yet. But i'll probably do so next week.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I also have a solution .. well kinda about the zelnorm cost issue. Well this girl that works at the restaurnat has the same probs as me with digestion and she has a drug plan. So she thinks she has an entire perscription home she can give me (when she takes it , it gives her horrible migranes) and next week she's got another doc appointement so she can get antoehr perscription. With a drug plan the zelnorm costs $2.50 ...


  dont think it is legal to sell/buy someone elses prescription. She can probably get it for you IF your name is on her drug plan. And i'm guessing it is not.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of getting the meds via a friend...     Do you think you should be doing that? Will they/you get into trouble (not sure about the medico-legal system over there)? Also - how much longer do they have left for tablets? Have they been taking it for their 12 weeks yet? Because I imagine their doctor will only prescribe the 12 week course which means you may run out half way through your 12 week time period...
> 
> Anyway....


 Nah I won't get in trouble. See she has the exact same prob as me. Except the zelnorm gives her really really bad migranes. So she eats hot banana peppers , not something like that , and she swears by them ..  anyways. So she can jsut ask for the entire 3 months worth (hopefully , will depend on how flexable her doc is) and then she'll get it for me cause she's got a drug plan (it'll only cost her $7.50 .. where as it would cost me $255.60 ..) So hopefully things will happen like that ..

 Today mark me being on the stuff for 1 week .. been working really well, and the only side effect I noticed was kinda direha and a really weird color changes in my stools ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is sad about Andrew moving away... Is he moving for-ever or is it just a temporary thing? Where in Queensland is he going? Don't be too sad ok... Close friends stay close friends even if you have to maintain the friendship over continents.... And just think - it gives you an excuse to come to Australia one day!!  Who knows, maybe you'll like it so much that you will come to college over here!


 Ya .. he's moving away for good .. see he left in grade 8 for one year , but we weren't really friends back then, jsut kinda knew each other. Then after he came back in grade 9 I really got to know him ... The thing I liked about him most though was after I got back from being sick , he was the only one that wouldn't treat me differently. He would treat me just like he did before I left .. I needed that. So now the place where his dad works is being shut down (he's like a ecological scientist person thingy ) and so there moving back there cause his dad was offered a REALLY good job ..
 Don't know where exactly he's going in queenland , he told me but I forgot now , but I defintly plan on going up for trips. I really want to go to Australia one day , I think I'd love it! I made him promise me if he saw any peguins he'd send me pictures 
 Saturday's gonna be our last day .. then he's gotta leave Sunday. Me , Sarah and Corey have been putting otgether all of our pics together and taken new ones , so we got the picture album that were gonna put them all in. And beside each picture slot theres a place to write a comment. And then were gonna fill the book up with friendship quotes ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well, you were eating more than you thought and you still lost weight on your last weigh in!?! So that has to say something about your requirements... It might also be because you have increased the intensity of your cardio (step class sounds HARD) and because your cheats are putting you at ~2000 cals/day rather than your normal calorie intake...
> 
> So just watch your weight next week ok...


 Ya I've actually been eating more and still lost weight ..
 I was thinking it could be water and glycogen stores , witht he new diet , warmer temp = more sweating etc. But I don't know. I was thinking also that becuase I took away all my "extra" stuff , I've lost those cals .. also maybe becuase alot of my fat source is olive oil , and well you can try as hard as you want but sometimes you can't eat all of it becuase some left at the bottom of the bowl etc. Or Could be since I've been noticing some results in my recomp and been losing fat and gainign some LBM my maintenace went up?  I really hope that's not the case ..
 Anyways I'll just see how weight plays out next week.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - How is your tummy? Have you noticed any significant bloat since adding more CC back in (into two evening meals)?


 Opps I forgot to edit that out. For like the last two - three days I've taken that extra CC out and added whey .. I just didn't like the texture of CC mixed with yogurt. Anyways tumym has been REALLY REALLY good lately .. except today it was really bad .. still is. It could be becuase I put a little bit of CC back in today (ran out of chicken) or becuase instead of lettuce I had green beans .. or becuase instead of regular green tea and I had jasmine green tea. I don't know ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> My face gets really red too - so everyone always knows when I have been working out.
> 
> I don't think you are overdoing the gym... you will probably know when you are overdoing it and as long as you are getting enough rest/recovery time and food and as long the gym it is not effecting your health or interfering with the rest of your life - then the gym is not 'too much'...


 I know , it pissed me off when they were sayiing that just becuase my face goes really red  like .. it's just ridicolus.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> sounds like your wo's are doing well!


 Very much so .. espically my legs!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Making a spectacle of ourselves in the gym now, are we?


 I wish for the super hot guy , not some random 60+ year old man 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont wear too tight or too loose clothes to the gym. Get something comfy. Preferably cotton with a bit of spandex/lycra in it.


 LOL the weird thing is , is that non of them are tight! I wear baggy clothes , but for some readon they just keep riping ..espically my pyjama pants , and you should see my pants , there huge! I don't understand. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry to hrear you had a such a run around.


 Well I've been having a better couple of days. tomorrow I gotta wake up early though  and repot cards are on fri then on sat it's our last day with Andrew .. then on Sunday I'm goning paintballing .. I think. I'm gonna be a mess on Sunday thought. I really hope I'm not crying ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I havent seen it yet. But i'll probably do so next week.


 OMG it was sooo good! I'm more of a superman type guy , but this movie was great! Probabaly one of my most favorite movies , beat spiderman by a longshot!

 And Christian Bale is mighty fine 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> dont think it is legal to sell/buy someone elses prescription. She can probably get it for you IF your name is on her drug plan. And i'm guessing it is not.


 No but she can get it perscribed for herself. She has the same probs as me , but zelnorm gives her migranes. So she can get it and then just give it to me.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 22, 2005)

*June 22*

*Training -Back - Thickness
 V-Bar pulldown on floor -  **40lbs* 1x12 , *90lbs* 1x8 , 6 , 5+ 1 crap rep , 5
*Seated Row , using the weird bar - **50lbs* 2x12 , *60lbs* 1x12
*DB Rows , Palms In -  **15lbs* 1x12 , *20lbs* 2x12
*Wide Grip Lat Pull - Down -  **70lbs* 12 , 10 , 9
*DB preacher curls - **20lbs* 1x6 DROP *15lbs* 1x12
 *20lbs* 1x2 , DROP *15lbs* 1x5
 *20lbs* 1x2, DROP *15lbs* 1x4
*DB Curls -  **15lbs* 3x12

 Good workout , my back is sore today .. umm I think though for V-bar pulldowns I'm gonna reduce weight to 80lbs , get a better feel for it that way. The first two sets were good , then the last two were iffy.
 Also my left arm officilay sucks  it gives out sooo much earlier on my preacher curls compared ot my right. My left fails , but my right arms got alot left in it .. o well.
 On my DB rows , I tried it without palms in and I jsut couldn't get my elbows flared out .. so I just did them palms in.
 Other than that stuff , it was a great workout.


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
   *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
          Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
       Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
      Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , CC , green beans
          Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                        Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                          Macros ~
                                   Calories - 2800
                                    Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                    Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                    Protein - 180G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -  *jasmine green tea, stevia ,  
*Sleep -* 8 and a half hours

Same old same old day. 
 Step class was canceled .. so tomorrow I'm gonna be doing some of my own stuff I guess .. might do some skipping , my own step stuff , maybe some treadmill and after I've seen the video for box jumps  
 I want to give those a try too


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 23, 2005)

*June 23*

*Training -Cardio - 
 30 minutes
 10 minute cool - down

*Well step class was canceled so I just went to the gym and did my own little thing. I did a mixture of step , box jumps and skipping. I thougth becuase I was doign step on my own and I might not be able to rememeber the combos I should put an extra step on the board .. that was a mistake. By the end of 30 minutes I was dead , like I had some energy left , but I just couldn't push myslef .. anyways. I really like the box jumps too  they were damn hard! The most I could get was 6 , and this was just on a small step up board. And skipping was fun , didn't do that in a while.
 I was soaked by the end / wiped. But it wasn't as great as my other cardio workouts. Morning cardio is never as great as cardio later on for me 



*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
    *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
           Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
        Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
       Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , lettuce
           Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                         Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                           Macros ~
                                    Calories - 2800
                                     Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                     Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                     Protein - 180G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -  *jasmine green tea, stevia ,  
*Sleep -* 9 hours

 Posting this now cause I may not get time later. Gotta go out , and spend my already dwindled money supply  Need more yogurt and sweet potato. Then I'm going out to work at 4 .. And graduation is tomorrow morning so I need to get up at 5am  so I plan on making it an early night.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL the weird thing is , is that non of them are tight! I wear baggy clothes , but for some readon they just keep riping ..espically my pyjama pants , and you should see my pants , there huge! I don't understand.  .


If your clothes are too loose, they are likely to get ripped. Esp at the crotch area.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. then on Sunday I'm goning paintballing .. I think. I'm gonna be a mess on Sunday thought. I really hope I'm not crying .. .


 OW! that might sting a bit  just remember DONOT remove the face mask when you are on the field. You dont want to get accidently hit in the face with a stray paintball.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Cardio -
> 30 minutes
> 10 minute cool - down*


*


Tom you seem to be doing a lot more cardio recently... How much are you doing now?

Anyway - that site (Crossfit) is an excellent site for giving you little challanges and for idea's on exercises so you should look around a little (you can see an example of the tabata squats I do there).



 I am still not comfortable with you taking someone elses medication (even if it is the same as your medication)... It just doesn't sit right... (what if something goes wrong?)... Just let your doctor know that you are taking them (even if you are not getting the prescriptions from him) so they DO now that you are on them if something goes wrong...


Have fun at graduation! *


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom you seem to be doing a lot more cardio recently... How much are you doing now?


  I've been doing what I've always done ..
 Just 2x a week at 40 minutes in total. Tues and Thurs. The step class was canceled for today so I just did some step on my own and stuff.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - that site (Crossfit) is an excellent site for giving you little challanges and for idea's on exercises so you should look around a little (you can see an example of the tabata squats I do there).


 yes I saw those tabata squats - they look like fun . After my re-comping stuff is all done and I'm happy with my body and I read more , I want to get into this type of stuff as well , it looks like so much fun! I REALLY enjoyed the jump squats today , they killed me! It's so hard to keep your balance!





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am still not comfortable with you taking someone elses medication (even if it is the same as your medication)... It just doesn't sit right... (what if something goes wrong?)... Just let your doctor know that you are taking them (even if you are not getting the prescriptions from him) so they DO now that you are on them if something goes wrong...


 Well for now my doctor knows I'm on the zelnorm. I got the stuff from the girl today (thank god cause I ran out of my stuff). It's exactly the same. Same phamplet , same information , except instead of the box having 6 pills , this one has 60 . There's also 3 refills on it , so I'm jsut suppos to give her the box once I'm done adn she'll refill them for me.
  No worries. 
 Although today I'm not sure .. but I think there might of been blood in my stool??? I have no idea or not, I'll keep an eye on that .. the phamplet says to stop taking if you see blood in your stool as it could be a sign of a rare but serious intestinal problem (ischemic colitis) whatever that is ..
  My tummy has been really bad for the last 2 days too  , lots of pain and bloating. No consipation though .. could be due to the fact that Andrew's leaving Sunday and I'v ebeen really depressed lately (actually almost started crying at work cuase we were talking about graduation stuff..anyways)




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have fun at graduation!


  I'm gonna try  - gonna wear t-shirt and shorts again (need to shave tonight  such a grueling task) , and then right afterwards I'm driving up to Moncton to find me boys (HAHAHA I wish) and some new jeans!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If your clothes are too loose, they are likely to get ripped. Esp at the crotch area.


 LOL well then that's the reason



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OW! that might sting a bit  just remember DONOT remove the face mask when you are on the field. You dont want to get accidently hit in the face with a stray paintball.


 Actually I probably won't go. I just realized that Sun. is when Andrew's leaving, and I'm gonan be really messed up. I love paintballing though!! soo much fun .. only ever did it once .. never got shot , so I don't know how much it stings . the only reason I got out is cause someone shot my gun


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey sorry I haven't updated but I've jsut had the worst two days ever ... lots of family crap , I'm just through with my mom ..
 Andrew's going tomorrow , so we've been gettign his present ready . were gonna get toegther with him right before he leaves and give it to him ..

 Diet and Training on Friday was same old same old. I tried something new with my split squats , I would do a set on the right leg , then instead of going striaght to my left leg , then waiting like 2minutes to repeat , I would do one leg , wait 1 minute then do the other , then wait another and do the other leg etc. REALLY liked it , my hammies / but are REALLY REALLY sore right now .. I also changed up my ab workout.
 I did 6 sets of negative dragon flags and 3 sets each of swiss ball bridge and planks. OMFG by the end of the day , my abs were killing me. They've never been this sore in my life .. I can't even laugh without being in pain. Anyways.

 So ya today was my cheat day , estiamted caloreis are at 2300 - 2400 ... all coming from junk except around 300 of then. I had to leave the house today, so I had no access to my foods. My stomach has been really bad lately too , and tomorrow it's gonna be really bad .. I'm not sure how my appetite is gonna be. With everything that's happening , I don't have one. It hurts to eat anything, I've been forcing it in all day .. I can't keep this up. 


 PS weight is still 137 , didn't lose anything this week


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try  - gonna wear t-shirt and shorts again (need to shave tonight  such a grueling task) , and then right afterwards I'm driving up to Moncton to find me boys (HAHAHA I wish) and some new jeans!



SHAVE WHAT?!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> SHAVE WHAT?!


 ROFL are you sure you wanna know?? 
 I was referring to my legs when I said that


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok guys, back into daily posts .. just was having a rough couple of days.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 27, 2005)

*June 26*

*Training -Chest / Shoulder / Triceps
  Decline Bench Press -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8 (although the BB kinda was swaying to the right / left on a few reps. .. didn't have it completely under control.)
*Cable Flys -  *810lbs* 1x12 , 1x7 , 1x6
*incline DB press -  **25lbs* 1x7 1/2 , 1x5 1/2 , 1x4
*Seated DB press -  **20lbs* 1x8 , 1x6 , 2x 5 1/2
* Low Pulley Side Lateral Raises -  **15lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 , 1x10
*Rear Pull - Aparts -  **20lbs* 3x8
*CG bench Press on Smith machine -  **35lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 , 1x8
*Bench Dips -  *1x6 , 2x5

 Hmm this was just a weird workout. I knew Andrew was leaving .. I was really out of it. Reps lowered for some exercises. But then REALLY increased on others. Espically on Side lateral Raises .. I increased by 5lbs and I almost hit 12 reps for each set . anyways I don't think my shoulder have ever been sorer .. it was actually kinda painful. I think I may of did something on the Seated DB Press ..



*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
      *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
             Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
          Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
         Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , lettuce
             Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                           Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                             Macros ~
                                      Calories - 2800
                                       Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                       Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                       Protein - 180G


*Water -*2.5L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia ,  
*Sleep -* 3 hours (stayed up all night doing the album for Andrew and Matt .. and I couldn't sleep anyways)

 Probably one of the shitest days of my life. WE all went to see Andrew and Matt off and to give them their present. There were so many people .. just coming to say good-bye and help with everything. it was crazy. 
 I tried promising myself I woudn't cry in front of them .. I was doing good all week but I lost it, I was bawling. I felt so stupid. I think it really shocked them when me and Sarah started to cry.
 Anyways .. didn't feel good all day. All mom said to me was all the dishes in the sink were ine. And my dad kinda snaped at me for crying. Saying "It was of nature , they not dead. You shouldn't be sad , you have e-mail. they still alive so when you cry? God." and then walked away from me. It was interesting.
 Like I said one of the shitest days of my life.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 27, 2005)

*June 27*

*Training -Quads + abs
 Full Squats -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8
*Step - ups -  **25lbs* 3x12
*
 Negative Pull - ups -  *1x9 , 1x7 *Quick Pause* 2 , 1x5 *Quick pause* 2 *not so quick pause* 1
_
 Super seted with

_*Leg Exetnsion -  **30lbs* 2x12

 Abs were jsut Pikes , Planks and swiss ball bridges.

 This was an intense workout. I was sweating so much. 



*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
       *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
              Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
           Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
          Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , lettuce
              Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                            Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                              Macros ~
                                       Calories - 2800
                                        Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                        Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                        Protein - 180G

 Or something like that .. just slightly different as I ran out of yogurt so I had to increase the oats in my PWO shake


*Water -*2.5L - 3L (
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia ,  
*Sleep -* 8 hours

Hanging out with Sarah and Corey. we went got some lumber for sarah's new patio , besides that nothing much. O and we also figured out that my health food store is also a pot ring .. we went in and you could smell it so bad. And the guys came out of the back room pretty quickly and were looking around. And Sarah knew one of them as a dealer. So yup , health food sotre is a cover-up and it's a pot ring


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Tom!  Good to see you back - was starting to worry...

Sorry you had such a crappy few days.  I hope your holidays improve from this point (well they can't get much worse right!?)...

I have been thinking it for a while but this workout:
Decline Bench Press - 1 wu, 4 working 
Cable Flys - 3 sets
incline DB press - 3 sets
Seated DB press - 3 sets
Low Pulley Side Lateral Raises - 3 sets
Rear Pull - Aparts - 3 sets
CG bench Press on Smith machine - 3 sets
Bench Dips - 2 sets

Is a bit much and it is probably why your workouts are odd...

If you are going to do the seated press then consider dropping the incline DB press - both of these target your anterior delts a fair bit and your DB press form/strength will suffer considerably (which can lead to rotator cuff injury - and that could put you out of action for months)

So what about something like:
Decline Bench Press - 1 wu, 4 working 
Cable Flys - 4 sets

Seated DB press - 3 sets
Lat. raises - 2 sets
Rear Pull aparts - 2 sets

CG bench Press on Smith machine - 3 sets
Bench Dips - 2 sets


And just a word on your weight - remember that you are bloated and icky this weekend - so your weight may be lower than you think... It is actually 3 pounds less than what you want it to be - so be careful that it doesn't keep slowly 'slipping off'. It will be muscle that is leaving (being lean already it would be hard to lose weight without losing muscle)... 


Just 'food for thought'.


Hope your day is ok.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Tom

Sad that your good friend is leaving. But that is something that will happen all your life. People move..etc. Heck, you will probably move and leave someone behind!

Nice health food store. I wish mine was sold those 'products' 

And you shaved your legs for graduation  oh well, at least you know what women have to go through to look beautiful.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry you had such a crappy few days.  I hope your holidays improve from this point (well they can't get much worse right!?)...


 lol ya that's true they can't get much worse .. I plan on enjoying them as best I can. I'm really excited for my trip to Toronto to meet Jaim and Adrian , that'll be lots of fun for me 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I have been thinking it for a while but this workout:
> Decline Bench Press - 1 wu, 4 working
> Cable Flys - 3 sets
> incline DB press - 3 sets
> ...


 actually seated DB press is 4 sets and Bench dips is 3 sets  - So ya there's defintly alot in there! it usually takes me a good hour and 40 mins to finish..
 I've been thinking about it myself for the last 3 or so weeks ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are going to do the seated press then consider dropping the incline DB press - both of these target your anterior delts a fair bit and your DB press form/strength will suffer considerably (which can lead to rotator cuff injury - and that could put you out of action for months)
> 
> So what about something like:
> Decline Bench Press - 1 wu, 4 working
> ...


 Well would maybe taking some shoulder work and moving them to different days work too?? Like for instance I could move my seated DB press and side laterals to either Mon (Quads + ABS) or Fri (hammies + glutes +abs) and just keep the rear pull-aparts. Or I could do a mixture.
 Eg. Rear PUll-aparts on Sun
 Side Laterals on Mon
 Seated DB press on Fri.

 That way the workout wouldn't be as long , and I could also keep my incline chest work (as like you said my strength was suffering , and I found the seated DB presses really hard to do after incline ..)




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And just a word on your weight - remember that you are bloated and icky this weekend - so your weight may be lower than you think... It is actually 3 pounds less than what you want it to be - so be careful that it doesn't keep slowly 'slipping off'. It will be muscle that is leaving (being lean already it would be hard to lose weight without losing muscle)...
> 
> 
> Just 'food for thought'.


 ugh .. didn't think of that. Hopefully that's not the case and I'm actually 137 .. I read this after my breakfast so I weighed myself (as I'm not having a bloated day) and I was 137.5lbs. So I think I'm sitting at 137lbs ... 

 Really the weight I'd lose would be muscle?? I'm not that lean .. I'd say I'm now about 14% .. MAYBE 13% .. need to get some new pics. You can start to see veins coming through in my shoulders .. my upper body I can tell is leaning out , legs are coming along slowly and stomach is getting .. better I suppos.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope your day is ok.


 It was nice.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom
> 
> Sad that your good friend is leaving. But that is something that will happen all your life. People move..etc. Heck, you will probably move and leave someone behind!


 Ya .. god I don't even want to think what actually graduation would be like .. I can barely handle two friends leaving. But then again they were really good friends.
 i just don't know .. it's not necassiarly a depressed feeling .. it's like .. there's a hole in me. I just feel so .. empty. I have no energy or motivation to do anything. I still expect to see them on the streets or something. Yesterday I saw a van exactly like theirs and was about to wave cause I actually thought it was them ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nice health food store. I wish mine was sold those 'products'


 LOL ya that was funny! you could smell the stuff so bad! and you shoulda seen their eyes! ahh it was priceless.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And you shaved your legs for graduation  oh well, at least you know what women have to go through to look beautiful.


 lol ya I've been shaving now for like a month. And I must say I admire women's upkeep. I mean you keep your legs perfect you'd have to shave them like every second day. And do you know how long and grueling it is? I've just started using this hair removal product thingy. Me Sarah and Corey all buy the same one LOL.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2005)

o forgot to mention , doc appointment with that gastrat .. somthing is tomorrow. I haven't talked to rents about the nautropath yet .. haven't been on good terms. But right now my tummy is doing good .. I think I know why for those 3 days it was hurting. I switched my green tea to Jasmine green tea .. but after I made the switch back I'm fine. So no more Jasmine things.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ya I've been shaving now for like a month. And I must say I admire women's upkeep. I mean you keep your legs perfect you'd have to shave them like every second day. And do you know how long and grueling it is? I've just started using this hair removal product thingy. Me Sarah and Corey all buy the same one LOL.


If you wanted less up-keep (and a better, smoother result) then you could always wax! 




But seriously - hair grows back finer and lighter and MUCH slower (6 weeks!!). And eventually you don't need to do it as often...


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you wanted less up-keep (and a better, smoother result) then you could always wax!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL ok thanks Emma  - This is the stuff were using , but I'll tell Corey and Sarah about the waxing, we'll set up a waxing party or something LOL!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2005)

*June 28*

*Training -Cardio
  Step class - 45 minutes.

*Fun yet once again. Just when I think it can't get any intenser , it does . My legs are dead , and I'm sweating soo much right now. Like literally my t-shirt I'm wearing is almost compltely soaked in sweat (EWW!) , there's just the sides of the t-shirt and the bottom front that are dry.
 Anyways it was a great workout. Although 3/4 I felt like I was gonna puke from all the squatting, I literally thought I was gonna have to run out of the room.



*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
                Meal 2 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli
             Meal 3 - yogurt, oats , whey
          *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
            Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
                Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                              Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                Macros ~
                                         Calories - 2800
                                          Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                          Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                          Protein - 180G


*Water -*hopefully 3L .. I've been having trouble drinking water. I can get to 2.5L but that extra 500ml just dosen't like to go down  - but I really try espically after that cardio workout ..
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia ,  
*Sleep -* 8 and a half hours


  Had a lazy day. Didn't want to do anything. Just locked myself in my room all day.
 But I already promised people I'd go to the movies with them tonight to see Herbie: fully loaded (I love lindsay lohan! LOL) Me Sarah and Corey promised Jen we'd go with her cause one of her friends has this guy fro turo or some place coming down cause she wants Jen and him to hook up but she dosen't and then he's bring like alot of people or something so there's gonna be a good 15 of us I think  should be a fun night ....  - unless one of these random guys are gay , then it really might be a good night - but what are the chances of that LOL.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL ok thanks Emma  - This is the stuff were using , but I'll tell Corey and Sarah about the waxing, we'll set up a waxing party or something LOL!


 Eekk - don't use those chemical things - unhealthy for you and the hair will still grow back courser and thicker.

Waxing is much better... 

Or you could try something like this. But if you are a 'girly-man' (  ) then you might not find it all that fun! One of my guy friends once let me do his legs with one of these (dare!!) - and he was nearly in tears after the first 30 seconds!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2005)

Waxing?! wait till you try it the first time. You will shriek loud enough to shatter a window pane!  

Besides the first few times a stubble will be back in a couple of days. It takes repeated sessions over a period of time to slow the regrowth. 

A friend of mine decided to get his chest waxed. He has a strong growth and pretty coarse hair. I told him it wouldnt last weeks as it was his first time and it will hurt like hell. He didnt believe me and did it anyway. He could barely tolerate putting on his shirt the next day 

Only after all this waxing and plucking ..etc will you realise what girls go through to look pretty. You'll be glad you are a boy. 

So get ready to  alot and then  alot.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Eekk - don't use those chemical things - unhealthy for you and the hair will still grow back courser and thicker.
> 
> Waxing is much better...


 Ya I've actually noticed that , ever since I've been using this stuff it also grows back quicker  , so I'm gonna try waxing sometime soon , unless ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Or you could try something like this. But if you are a 'girly-man' (  ) then you might not find it all that fun! One of my guy friends once let me do his legs with one of these (dare!!) - and he was nearly in tears after the first 30 seconds!


 I can get one of these things. They look like they'd hurt LOL but less of a mess. And I'd rather be in pain and in tears to have nice hairless legs.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Waxing?! wait till you try it the first time. You will shriek loud enough to shatter a window pane!


 ROFL I hope not! And if I'm not careful my mom will after she sees wax all over the place 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Besides the first few times a stubble will be back in a couple of days. It takes repeated sessions over a period of time to slow the regrowth.


 Hmm well at least I'll have the less up keep to look forward to. Witht this stuff it comes back really fast.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> A friend of mine decided to get his chest waxed. He has a strong growth and pretty coarse hair. I told him it wouldnt last weeks as it was his first time and it will hurt like hell. He didnt believe me and did it anyway. He could barely tolerate putting on his shirt the next day


 LOL now I'm scared! Although this stuff burns like a bitch sometimes , sometimes if I leave  it on to long , my legs start bleeding   and then if you try to exfoliate after putting the stuff on .. OMG THE PAIN!
 Hopefullt it's not that bad. If it's worse I'll kill myself  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Only after all this waxing and plucking ..etc will you realise what girls go through to look pretty. You'll be glad you are a boy.


 LOL yes I'm glad I'm a boy! I can get away with stubles if need be  not to mention my cramps are bad enough , less alone if I had the visitor every month - I think I'd kill myself 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So get ready to  alot and then  alot.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok had my doc appointment today. What a fuckign waste of my time. All I was sterotyped. Just pissed the fuck out of me.
 See everything was doing good , he was askign me my symptoms yadda yadda. Then he asked "When did you notice these symptoms" So I had to tell him about my eating disorder. Well from then on it was bullshit. All of a sudden "I should be eating frequent proper meals" and no matter what I told him he still said "try eating frequen proper meals" Then he took my in the back room , checked my fingers to see ya know if I was still throwing up , checked my throat, checked my heart etc. Then he gave me a slip just to "make sure" that my electrolytes , thyroid etc. Were fine and then he sent me on my way.  I asked him if he needed to do a coloposy , he said nope. I asked him what I should do if symptoms don't stop. He jsut said come back to me in another 3 months.  what are you gonna do for me in 3 months that you can't for me now?!

 Ugh just pissed the hell out of me. This is why I hate doctors.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 29, 2005)

*June 29*

*Training -Back - Width
*
*Wide grip lat pulldowns -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *70lbs* 2x12 , 1x10 , 1x9 + 1 cheat
*V-Bar Pulldown -  **90lbs* 2x8 , 1x7
*Pull - ups -  *1x 1 1/2
*Negative Pull - ups -  *2x4
*V-bar pulldown on floor -  **70lbs* 1x12 , 1x9 , 1x8
*DB Preacher curls -  **20lbs* 1x2 , 1x3  , 1x2 , 1x1
*21's -  **15lbs* 7/7/7 , 7/7/5

 Good workout. I don't know what it was but I had AWSOME mind and muscle connection. Even on my warm up set for WG lat pulldowns my lats were burning .
 Also I've decided to jsut do as many reps as I can with 20lbs for the preacher curls... I can get all sets at 12 reps using 15lbs , but at 20lbs I can get like maybe 3 reps. So I tried dropsets for a little while .. and that was just useless. So hopefully this works ..



*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey  
             *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
                  Meal 2 -  Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana 
               Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies
              Meal 4 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix, fishies, whey
 Meal 5 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , almond butter (forgot this in previous meal ..)
                                Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                  Macros ~
                                           Calories - 2800
                                            Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                            Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                            Protein - 180G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia ,  
*Sleep -* 8 and a half hours


 Had the shit ass doc appointment today , which by the way I'm not going to get my bloodwork done. Then me sarah and corey went up to moncton. OMG I can drive worth crap LOL. But anyways after an hour and a half we found old navy and I bought 3 more shirts  - I don't know what it is lately but I'M ADDICTED TO CLOTHES SHOPPING!! what the hell is wrong with me?! I use to HATE shopping for clothes , now I love it and can't get enough of it


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 29, 2005)

Also ugh I'm trying to figure out what I need to do for my trip to Toronto .. I'm going from Aug 1 to around the 16th .. so by around that time I do need a week off of training .. then Adrian said I could train with him as well , so that covers the other week .. I guess. Should I do cardio while down there??? How am I suppos to keep my diet clean??? I could go out and get groceries there .. but I'm scared I might not have access to food , as I'll probably be out walkign around town all day .. ugh I have no idea! Maybe I should take that time off of dieting and just keep it as clean as possible?? And then what if I miss a day or two of working out becuase of traveling (as I'm takign bus and that's like an entires days worth - omg how am I suppos to get food when I'm on the bus?!?!) Arg!! I have no idea!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 30, 2005)

*cardio while down there??? * 

If you're going to be walking around a lot everyday, which you will, then that will be more than sufficient cardio.
*
How am I suppos to keep my diet clean??? I could go out and get groceries there .. but I'm scared I might not have access to food * 

Are you kidding?! There are 10 hundred different kinds of restaurants on every block, not just McDonald's and Wendy's. Adrian can vouch for that. The grocery stores and restaurants are limitless.

*And then what if I miss a day or two of working out becuase of traveling * 

Then you miss a day or two. So what? When you get to your grandmother's, do calisthetics (pushups, situps, dips, lunges, etc.)

*omg how am I suppos to get food when I'm on the bus?!?!) Arg!! I have no idea!*

Bring protein bars, shakes, fruit and non parishable stuff.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ROFL I hope not! And if I'm not careful my mom will after she sees wax all over the place


Good luck slathering hot wax over you and not screaming! 

Am sure you have ripped a bandaid off your skin. Not imagine that pain several times more with a much larger size 'bandaid' 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm well at least I'll have the less up keep to look forward to. Witht this stuff it comes back really fast.


The amount of hair on you is determined by your genetics.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL now I'm scared! Although this stuff burns like a bitch sometimes , sometimes if I leave  it on to long , my legs start bleeding   and then if you try to exfoliate after putting the stuff on .. OMG THE PAIN!


 read the instructions again. From what i know those products donot recommend washing with soap after applying it. As that irratates the skin. Just warm water is generally recommended. And exfoliation immediately after  i dont think so. But i'm no expert and havent tried them. So check the instructions again.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Should I do cardio while down there???


If the temp is 30+deg as it is now, you wont be doing any cardio. You will be exhausted as it is.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> How am I suppos to keep my diet clean??? I could go out and get groceries there .. but I'm scared I might not have access to food , as I'll probably be out walkign around town all day ..


ummm.. we DO have grocery stores here, ya know  Besides if you are eating out, just make healthy choices. Even if you have to eat at McD's, you can substitute the fries for a salad at the same cost (i think they still do that  ) But if you are under cals (if you have missed a meal), then eat the fries. You need to carbs and fats to keep you going and give you energy. If anything, i figure you are going to loose some weight during this trip.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And then what if I miss a day or two of working out becuase of traveling (as I'm takign bus and that's like an entires days worth - omg how am I suppos to get food when I'm on the bus?!?!) Arg!! I have no idea!


 IT IS A HOLIDAY. So treat it like one. Dont stress out over it. Have fun and make it an enjoyable trip. Even if you dont get to work out the whole time, dont fuss over it. Just have fun. With all the walking around you will be exhausted. Trust me, i know how tiring it can be. I walk around all the time.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 30, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> If you're going to be walking around a lot everyday, which you will, then that will be more than sufficient cardio.


 Ya true ... I'm just gonna miss my cardio 




			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?! There are 10 hundred different kinds of restaurants on every block, not just McDonald's and Wendy's. Adrian can vouch for that. The grocery stores and restaurants are limitless.


 ok that's good  - I just don't like not knowing what I'll be eating .. I'm very picky about my food. I don't let anyone cook any of my food or do anything without me watching them (except my dad cooking my chicken). 




			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Then you miss a day or two. So what? When you get to your grandmother's, do calisthetics (pushups, situps, dips, lunges, etc.)


 True .. I'm tryign to plan and see if maybe I should take my first week off down there , or my second .. trying to decide which would make it so I don't miss alot of WO's.




			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Bring protein bars, shakes, fruit and non parishable stuff.


 That's true. I could try making my own protein bars, or maybe bring an entire container of my yogurt mixxed with a couple of sccops of whey , muesli mix and pysllium seed husks and some strawberries  that'd be yummy. And I could bring maybe some cartons of skim milk ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good luck slathering hot wax over you and not screaming!
> 
> Am sure you have ripped a bandaid off your skin. Not imagine that pain several times more with a much larger size 'bandaid'


 LOL I'm scared I'll be able to do one leg and then not the other .. maybe I should get it professionaly done ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The amount of hair on you is determined by your genetics.


 Well I'm not a hiary guy  like I have to shave my face like once every 2 - 3 weeks. and my hair on my arm / face is pretty fair. Same with my leg hair .. but they  just grows back quickly 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> read the instructions again. From what i know those products donot recommend washing with soap after applying it. As that irratates the skin. Just warm water is generally recommended. And exfoliation immediately after  i dont think so. But i'm no expert and havent tried them. So check the instructions again.


 ROFL omg I jsut did , and yup your not suppos to use anything afterwards  no wonder I was in dying pain! LOL. I'm a retard.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If the temp is 30+deg as it is now, you wont be doing any cardio. You will be exhausted as it is.


 True .. but my cardio , my precious cardio  - I might sneak some depending on how I feel ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ummm.. we DO have grocery stores here, ya know  Besides if you are eating out, just make healthy choices. Even if you have to eat at McD's, you can substitute the fries for a salad at the same cost (i think they still do that  ) But if you are under cals (if you have missed a meal), then eat the fries. You need to carbs and fats to keep you going and give you energy.


 Well hopefully I won't be eating at Miccy D's anytime soon .. unless it's for a flurry 
 But I'm really gonan try and keep it really clean .. this recomp is going slow enough, and I don't want it set back 2 weeks .. see if I wasn't doing this recomp I'd be completely fien and I'd go off my diet completely for the time I'm there and enjoy myself. But I want this recomp to end!! I'm tired of my skinny fattness .. like you have no idea. Got in an argument with my friends the other day about that , I came out of the changing room after putting on a t-shirt and I called myself fat .. I really didn't liek what I saw in the mirrior  my little pot belly and this big fat chest and a big back all with some ribs sticking through. It's just so wrong ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If anything, i figure you are going to loose some weight during this trip.


 yup that's why I'm freaking out.
 Me + non set guideline of food + walking around through Toroto + goign with my appetite for food = disaster. And the weight I lose will probably be muscle knowing my luck.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> IT IS A HOLIDAY. So treat it like one. Dont stress out over it. Have fun and make it an enjoyable trip. Even if you dont get to work out the whole time, dont fuss over it. Just have fun. With all the walking around you will be exhausted. Trust me, i know how tiring it can be. I walk around all the time.


 Ya .. screw it I'll play it by ear. I'm goign to Toronto to have fun not add stress! So that's what I'm gonna do , and if I have consquences (eg. losing weight) I'll deal with it afterwards. Right now this trip is what's keeping me going


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 30, 2005)

*June 30*

*Training -Cardio
    Step class - 25 minutes
  Ab work - 10 minutes

*Well this was a werid session .. see the original instructor had an appointment so she had to get antoher girl to do it. Well this other girl had an appointment as well , so se had to cut the lesson short. And since it was another instructor the pace were slower and the movements weren't as fun and there wreren't as many combos. So not the greatest cardio workout. But I was still sweating.
 Then right after that there's another class .. so the girl that teaches it was in the step class and since no one signed up for her class , she jsut said they were gonna combine them .. so I ended up doing some ab work. 



*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
                  Meal 2 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper
               Meal 3 - yogurt, oats , whey
            *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice
              Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon
                  Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                  Macros ~
                                           Calories - 2800
                                            Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                            Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                            Protein - 180G


*Water -*3 L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 and a half hours


 First part of my day I had a lazy day. Just sat around in my PJ's for a good 4 hours ..
  But then I had to go to work , which was busy and we kept running out of eggrolls and chicken balls. fun fun  and my dad needs the van tomorrow at 10am .. so that means I have to wake up early tomorrow to do my workout :suicided: But mayeb I'll get to see Mark there (that's the hot guys name) , haven't seen him in a while , it'll make my morning  -
  Although I'll feel like I'm cheating on super hot guy that works witht he town and dreamy gas boy LOL. 
 Okay one morning sarah was with her mom and they were driving down byt the graveyard. Well they had to stop at the stop sign , and right beside them there was this super hot guy planting flowers. Well sarah looks at him and goes "OOO mom he's HOT! I want him!" and then the super hot guy starts looking at her so she goes "OMG mom he's looking at me and smiling!!" So then sarah's mom goes "Umm Sarah , you do realize your window is down .." So sarah slowly puts her hand out of the car and realizes her window is down. So she starts screaming LOL! And the guy just starts laughing and sarah's mom leaned over and waved to him before driving away. ROFL! So then the next day we drove by the graveyard and guess who was there again mowing lawn? super hot guy. So we all stare and drowl over him while passing ... then we circle around and do it again .. and then again .. each time he stares and smiles at us LOL but when we tried to again they were packed up and starting to leave. And now we see him all the time and he always waves to us , it's so funny!
  Then there's my favorite the dreamy gas guy : omg I went in to pay for my gas and there he was tall and handsome. So I jsut kinda get lost in his eyes while paying for my gas , then I start to leave and he looks at me and goes "Do you know how to play cruising to win?" And I'm like "No whats that .." So he pulls out this gameboard thing (it's this contest there doing) and he starts to explain it to me but I didn't catch a word , I just stared into those eyes , and OMG his voice .. omg it's the most perfect voice I've ever heard. You hear words but you can't make out what they are cause your mezmirized by it. And then he gave me the game baord and just smiled at me. So I go back there everytime hoping he's there .. well he was another time , but he wasn't working at the cash , the was pumping the gas at the full service station (but he was still behind the counter waiting to someone to come). anyways I pay adn then I start to walk out .. well being the retard I am I almost triped over my own feet as I didn't see this step -up thingy LOL. Then we went back later that day (we go through alot of gas LOL) and he was pumping gas , so I saw him .. I stared .. he stared back and then we both quickly looked away and had that akwardness. 
  anyways sorry I'm having kinda a bad night , and talking about hot guys cheers me up  LOL - yes I'm a loser.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Cardio
> Step class - 25 minutes
> Ab work - 10 minutes
> 
> ...


 Ahhh... Tom?? I think you forgot to delete your previous post?? 




> Then we went back later that day (we go through alot of gas LOL) and he was pumping gas , so I saw him .. I stared  .. he stared back and then we both quickly looked away and had that akwardness.


BOTH quickly looked away??!!  

Might be he likes the look of you too...?? He did call you back to tell you about the game thingy...



> anyways sorry I'm having kinda a bad night , and talking about hot guys cheers me up  LOL - yes I'm a loser.


 You ok??


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ahhh... Tom?? I think you forgot to delete your previous post??


 lol opps fixed that.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> BOTH quickly looked away??!!
> 
> Might be he likes the look of you too...?? He did call you back to tell you about the game thingy...


 Ohh I wish , o how I wish  This is the reason everyone should go around with tags stating if their gay or not LOL.
 But I'm gonna keep going back and keep hoping  Sarah actually use to know him .. apparently his dad died or something , so then his mom kill herself and then a year later his sister kiled herself , could you imagine .. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You ok??


 Ya .. just one of those days ya know - I didn't do anything with anyone because I needed some alone time to think of things such as this recomp and Andrew and Matt , I hope they got there alright. lol suckers I think they have to start right back at school, hmmm ...
 anyways I plan on having a fun night tonight , hopefully Moncton Boys can make it down - Ive yet to meet them , their all friends with Sarah and apparently there hot .. so Sarah and Corey want to play strip poker again .. should be fun if it actually happens. And then during the day I gotta do some papers up for some people , 3 people have asked me for advise on how to lose weight and what to eat and what not to eat etc. So I'm basically just gonna through you advice for begineers posts I have bookmarked from you and combine that stuff with some stuff in the stick "Guide to .."


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pics of everyone*

Here Jaim , got Sarah to send me all the pics - I picked out my favorite ones.

 These here were taken at the school on grading day

 1st picture - from left to right , Evan , Matt , Jon , jeremy , Timm
 2nd picture - LOL andrew and all of his smarty pants awards!!!
 3rd and 4th picture - The many faces of Andrew Charmely! LOL he dosen't like keeping a straight face for alot of picture. That's Matt beside him!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

These here were taken on his going away party at my house.

 1st picture - this is Andrew , Sarah and Matt ROFL look at matt's eyes!!
 2nd picture - this is when Corey feel into my pool outside LOL! ahh that was funny
 3rd picture - pic of Sarah and Andrew
 4th picture - matt and Andrew
 5th picture - Matt and Sarah


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

More from the party ..

 1st picture - Me and Corey while playing monopoly before we decided to join teams
 2nd picture - LOL the suck ass monopoly team that LOST!
 3rd picture - a picture of all the guys together .. the guy in the middle is Micheal
 4th picture - Andrew , Sarah and Matt
 5th picture - The winning team of monopoly! LOL we kicked ass , we owned everythign on the board and won with over 18,000 dollars! it was so funny cause at first Sarah and Matt (before Corey joined them) were kicking ass .. then I realized I had the vanilla coke behind me , and Sarah is addicted to vanilla coke .. so she asked for me to pass her one , well I refused until she gave me a area I needed. LOL Matt was freaking screaming "NO don't do it! " but sarah can't resit the vanilla cooke , I'm evil! ahh great times ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

Pictures of the day before they left.

  P.S. Corey has short hair in these pictures .. 

 1st picture - LOL we were at Corey's house and just randomly he leaves the room and comes back with this HUGE bucket of clothes and throws it all on the floor and goes , these are all my stuff I'm throwing out .. o god how did I buy some of this stuff?!" So well Sarah just kinda jumped head first into it and start throwing clothes at everyone to put on. Of course I got the skirt  ... wait why was there a skirt in there if they were all of corey's clothes ..  ROFL!

 2nd picture - This is when I droped them off at home , Sarah took a picture with their little sister , Shavon (they also have a little brother - David)

 3rd picture - Just Sarah and Corey being a retard .. Sarah went to the washroom and just randomly comes back with toilet paper around her head! LOL 

   4th picture - My favorite. This was our last picture with each other ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ROFL omg I jsut did , and yup your not suppos to use anything afterwards  no wonder I was in dying pain! LOL. I'm a retard.


Pay careful attention to the stuff you put on your self and what you do. Dont try any crazy things else you might end up with scars or problem skin for the rest of your life. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. screw it I'll play it by ear. I'm goign to Toronto to have fun not add stress! So that's what I'm gonna do , and if I have consquences (eg. losing weight) I'll deal with it afterwards. Right now this trip is what's keeping me going


 thats the spirit. It is a holiday so have fun and enjoy your self and make it an enjoyable stressfree trip. Not a stressfull one. 

Nice pics.. Looks you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Pay careful attention to the stuff you put on your self and what you do. Dont try any crazy things else you might end up with scars or problem skin for the rest of your life.


 LOL that would suck! Damn you think removing hair from your legs wouldn't be so complicated! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> thats the spirit. It is a holiday so have fun and enjoy your self and make it an enjoyable stressfree trip. Not a stressfull one.


  omg I can't wait , I'm gonna love Toronto!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nice pics.. Looks you guys had a lot of fun.


 ya lots of really good memories in those pictures


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

*July 1*

*Training -Hammies + Glutes + abs
 SLDL - **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8
*Split Squats -  **85lbs* 1x11L , 1x11R , 1x7L , 1x7R , 1x8L , 1x8R
*Seated DB Press -  **20lbs* 3x8 , 1x7
*Glute Ham Raises -  *1x2 (really crap) , 1x2 , 1x1

 Then becuase I worked abs yesterday I just did 3 sets each of planks and swiss ball bridges.


 Umm good workout. SLDL were perfect! got my hammies nice and good. Then for my 2nd and 3rd set of Split Squats I went really strict on tempo .. but also my neck is kinda sore from yesterday during the ab workout (not use to crunches . .espically on the step board on an incline and doing all those pulses .. ) anyways so that kinda got in my way , either way still killed my legs. Seated DB Press was nice , I thought throwing that in after my split Squats would give my legs time to recover for the glute - ham raises .. well I was wrong. OMG I couldn't do these .. they were crap! espically my first set , it was brutual!


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
              *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice, yogurt
                   Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
 *3 hour nap*
                Meal 3 -  Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper
               Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon
                   Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                 Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                   Macros ~
                                            Calories - 2800
                                             Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                             Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                             Protein - 180G


*Water -*2.5L or 3L lost count
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 6 hours + 3 hour nap


lots of stuff tonight , had a fun night


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2005)

PS , I'm doing my weight / measurments tomorrow .. if there isn't some good changes (which I'm not expecting) then I'm gonna consider doing a cyclic diet .. doing a mixture of low / normal / high carb days .. as I don't think no carb days go well with my body , it likes using msucle for fuel  , high carb days are gonna be a bitch though .. I'll probably have to eat like 400+ G ..

 I've also been thinkin gof lowering fats and adding more carbs .. I actually notice something the other day. When I forgot my almond butter in one of my meals , I wasn't even near as bloated as I usually am .. so maybe all along , it's been the fats that's hurting??


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 2, 2005)

Corey looks sooo hot with his hair cut


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> . When I forgot my almond butter in one of my meals , I wasn't even near as bloated as I usually am .. so maybe all along , it's been the fats that's hurting??


It's probably the nuts, nuts, NUTS!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Corey looks sooo hot with his hair cut


 LOL it looks bad in those pictures becuase he was geling it .. So I made him stop and instead mess it up more. Give it more of a bed head look and now it looks alot better.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It's probably the nuts, nuts, NUTS!!!


 LOL!! Actually I've been finding it with the olive oil as well .. espically in my sweet tato meal , omg it's horrible


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL!! Actually I've been finding it with the olive oil as well .. espically in my sweet tato meal , omg it's horrible


 It could be the brocolli. Frozen brocolli is less likely than fresh to cause gas. But it might, nevertheless. Try the same meal with a diff veggie like green beans (cook them fully, i have issues if they are undercooked) and see if you feel the same.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

*Weight / Measurments / Pics*

Okay weight this morning was 138lbs , probabaly didn't gain a pound as yesterday I was really bloated ..



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Forearms - *8.5inches
> *Arms - * 11.1 *
> Chest - * 37 *
> Waist - * 28*
> ...


 Those there were my old set of measurments , these are my new ones from this morning ..
*Forearms -  *8.7 inches
*Arms -  *11.4
*Chest -  *35
*Waist -  *28.3
*Under Naval -  *30
*Thighs -  *19.7
*Glutes -  *35
*Calves - *12.7

 So alright .. arms went up , chest down (I have alot of fat in my chest so thats good ..) waist is up again for the second measurment .. when I started this I think it was at 27.5 inches  anyways ..
 But the "bump" under my naval keeps decreasing ..
 Rest is basically the same as last time ..

 Here's some Pics as well , got my little sister to do them. The lighting really messed up for some .. and I also don't know how to pose at all , so I'll just post them all ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

More ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

And I've finally decided to put up a leg one .. lol don't comment on the numerous cuts / scraps / bruises I have on my legs , there nasty


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It could be the brocolli. Frozen brocolli is less likely than fresh to cause gas. But it might, nevertheless. Try the same meal with a diff veggie like green beans (cook them fully, i have issues if they are undercooked) and see if you feel the same.


 I've tried lettuce , green beans and the frozen broccoli .. so far frozen broccoli has been workign really really well. Fresh stuff though .. ugh  , grean beans though are by far the worst! .. I was in so much pain.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

*June 2*

*Training -OFF*


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Whey , fishies , xanthan gum ~ 300 cals
                    Meal 2 - yogurt , muesli mix , xantahn gum , whey , fishies ~ 300 cals
                 Meal 3 - 12" Pizza with hamburger and cheese ~ 800 - 1000 cals
                Meal 4 - 1/2 a king size O'Henry bar ~ 220 cals
                    Meal 5 - CC , whey , xanthan gum , fishies ~ 300 calss

      Estimated Calories - 1920 - 2120 calories.


*Water *3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours


Hair cut today , had to work , then my friends randomly came and wanted me to go see "War of the Worlds" With them .. hence the 1/2 an O'Henry bar ... wasn't hungry but i had to eat something. Anyways it was a good movie .. well kinda. I really can't make up my mind  anyways , off for some sleep.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

Still yet to decide if I want to calorie cycle / lower my fats in my diet .. hmm.
 If I do decide then it would have to go somethign like this ..

 Low - 1995 cals
 200G of Carbs
 55G of fat
 175G of Protein

 Regular - 2795 cals
 400G of Carbs
 55G of fats
 175G of protein

 High - 3595 cals
 600G of Carbs
 55G of fats
 175G of protein

 And have a split something like this - 
 Sun - Chest / Tri - Normal (Or high)
 Mon - Quads - Normal
 Tues - Cardio -  Low
 Wed -  back / Bi - High (Or normal)
 Thurs - Cardio - Low
 Fri - Hammies + Glutes - High
 Sat - Cheat Day

 Arg .. the question is though , can I eat 600G of carbs in a day?! Is it just me or is that alot of carbs for someone that only weighs 137lbs ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay weight this morning was 138lbs


Are you sure?
You look a lot skinnier than this...  

It doesn't say 128 instead?? 

Your pictures look good - but you are looking 'skinny'... You certainly look like you have lost some lean mass since your last pictures...  Arggg... [and the fact that all your measurements are (down besides your arms) probably also = lean mass loss)... 

From your pictures -
I'm glad you posted the leg picture - there is a pretty impressive tear-drop you have started!!  Outer quad sweep is also looking good.

Delts are looking nice - you have some seperation of the heads (esp on your right side)...

Bicep is getting there!  Watch your symmetry - Your right arm is looking a littler bigger than your left... 

Back width needs work - your lats actually look like they might be a little smaller (could be why your chest measurement dropped)?

And the fact that you can see your ribs like that is scary...  You are looking too skinny tom...  (but you know that...  ).


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Still yet to decide if I want to calorie cycle / lower my fats in my diet .. hmm.


Right - my honest opinion (not going to sugar coat it).

You are too skinny tom. Way too skinny. The fact that your ribs poke through like they do is not healthy....

I have to ask you - Why (honestly) do you want to carb cycle? What are you hoping to achieve? Do you want to 'lose weight'?? Are you hoping to just lose fat and maintain your weight? 

I really suggest you think seriously about if it is worth it or not. Because, at your BF%, age and predisposition to 'under-eat' then you will likely lose a deal of lean tissue in the process... Something that will only serve to slow your metabolism and make you look skeletal and sick....

The cycle you layed out would basically have you running at a more low days than anything else (unless your cheat days become somewhat more calorie dense) - because the the moment they are averaging ~2000 cals. Which would mean you have: 2 high, 2 normal, and 3 low. 

And there is no way, with your tummy being like it is, that you would/could eat the amount you would have to eat to get 600g of carbs... So you would end up having to start to drink things such as gatorade or eat sweets like smarties. If you are fine with that then by all means - eat them - but you would have to be prepared to do this.

[Rant over...]


**sigh**


I don't know tom....


You worry me too much...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Are you sure?
> You look a lot skinnier than this...
> 
> It doesn't say 128 instead??


 lol ya I'm postitive .. I know , whenever I tell someone how much I weight they never believe me .. I attached a image of me on the sclae (just took one)



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your pictures look good - but you are looking 'skinny'... You certainly look like you have lost some lean mass since your last pictures...  Arggg... [and the fact that all your measurements are (down besides your arms) probably also = lean mass loss)...


 I know .. there really bad pictures. Like when I look in the mirror it actually look slike I've gotten bigger , then I saw these and I was like  .. I don't know I'll try taken more maybe tomorrow or Sun. .. I'll get Sarah to do them for me instead of my little sister (felt so bad this morning cause I woke her up to do this for me)



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> From your pictures -
> I'm glad you posted the leg picture - there is a pretty impressive tear-drop you have started!!  Outer quad sweep is also looking good.


 Thanks  , I've foudn my legs are startign to lean up .. just not my inner thigh  





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Bicep is getting there!  Watch your symmetry - Your right arm is looking a littler bigger than your left...


 lol not only that but it's also alot stronger! omg and you should see my lats (those pics don't show it well) but my right was alot bigger than my left .. I've been getting ym elf to catch up ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Back width needs work - your lats actually look like they might be a little smaller (could be why your chest measurement dropped)?


 Might of .. I've actually foudn my lats to get bigger .. I need new pics .. I'll get Sarah to stand behind me in the mirror or somethign so I can show you what I mean ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And the fact that you can see your ribs like that is scary...  You are looking too skinny tom...  (but you know that...  ).


 I can't help that , like you said it's bone! my Ribcage is so large .. , you should see me when I do a stomach vacuum .. I did one once for a friend and they were really really grossed out. I can suck my stomach in so far ...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are too skinny tom. Way too skinny. The fact that your ribs poke through like they do is not healthy....


 I can't help that .. even when I had a really high bodyfat % when I was like 150 - 160lbs , you could still see my ribs .. there very large ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I have to ask you - Why (honestly) do you want to carb cycle? What are you hoping to achieve? Do you want to 'lose weight'?? Are you hoping to just lose fat and maintain your weight?


 Well I was just thinking I might be able to speed up the re-comp , like i've been doing ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I really suggest you think seriously about if it is worth it or not. Because, at your BF%, age and predisposition to 'under-eat' then you will likely lose a deal of lean tissue in the process... Something that will only serve to slow your metabolism and make you look skeletal and sick....
> 
> The cycle you layed out would basically have you running at a more low days than anything else (unless your cheat days become somewhat more calorie dense) - because the the moment they are averaging ~2000 cals. Which would mean you have: 2 high, 2 normal, and 3 low.
> 
> And there is no way, with your tummy being like it is, that you would/could eat the amount you would have to eat to get 600g of carbs... So you would end up having to start to drink things such as gatorade or eat sweets like smarties. If you are fine with that then by all means - eat them - but you would have to be prepared to do this.


 So you wouldn't say my bodyfat % is 15 anymore?? ..
 K I won't go through with the Carb cycling , just thought of it as an idea ..

 Honestly Emma I don't know what I want right now. I already feel like I have too much mass on me .. I feel like my chest / back from a side view is really weird looking .. espically since my arms don't even match up with it. But the problem is , is that I don't want big arms.
 I just really don't know anymore. I hate my body shape


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Tom, nice piccies. I agree with Emmas feedback. Legs are comming along nicely and your back and delts have definition.  But yes, overall you are still skinny. 

I also agree that you shouldnt bother about any kind of cyclicing diet or anything such. Just do a slow  normal recomp. Your body has been sitting at a low weight for a while as well as you are mentally conditioned to getting skinny. Going only any kind of diet that will make you loose weight more quickly may be a temptation for you to overdo it. If you want to eat less cals, you know what to reduce 

Just try and hang on to that body weight. I know you keep saying you dont want to get bigger, but you dont want to get any skinnier either. You will look sickly skinny if you do. So dont do that. 

Why dont you want big arms? Dont look at it that way. Dont look at one body part and say 'i dont want...' look at the whole pic and look towards getting a proportionate body. A wide back will make your waist appear smaller. A big chest is always noticeable, else clothes on your shoulders will look like they on a hanger. Reasonably proportionate arms are a good balance. And of course Legs to match. A balanced body is more appealing. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I just really don't know anymore. I hate my body shape


That is all the more reason to work towards a proportionate and shapely body by having better muscles and not look towards loosing. If you loose you will only look worse. Your focus should be gaining mass and development of muscles coz you dont really have anything to loose. If you improve your muscles, all these issues will fade away. And no your legs and arms are not too big. I dont know who you are comparing them to, but take a walk to the athlatic field in your school and take a look. I am sure you will see a lot of guys of your height with bigger arms..etc and they look great. So try and aim towards that. 

Dont wake up your sister to take pics. Ask Sarah or Corey to do that for you when you play your strip poker with them. For lighting, switch on all lights in the room. If you have a lamp that can throw/focus light on you, then use that as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, nice piccies. I agree with Emmas feedback. Legs are comming along nicely and your back and delts have definition.  But yes, overall you are still skinny.


 Thanks..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I also agree that you shouldnt bother about any kind of cyclicing diet or anything such. Just do a slow normal recomp. Your body has been sitting at a low weight for a while as well as you are mentally conditioned to getting skinny. Going only any kind of diet that will make you loose weight more quickly may be a temptation for you to overdo it. If you want to eat less cals, you know what to reduce


 K not going through with the carb cycling ... I was just thinking it could speed things along as I find this is taking to long  , O well 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Just try and hang on to that body weight. I know you keep saying you dont want to get bigger, but you dont want to get any skinnier either. You will look sickly skinny if you do. So dont do that.
> 
> Why dont you want big arms? Dont look at it that way. Dont look at one body part and say 'i dont want...' look at the whole pic and look towards getting a proportionate body. A wide back will make your waist appear smaller. A big chest is always noticeable, else clothes on your shoulders will look like they on a hanger. Reasonably proportionate arms are a good balance. And of course Legs to match. A balanced body is more appealing.


 Well I'm not saying I wouldn't like my arms a little bigger,, but I don't want them big. I just don't want to be big. I already find I have to much mass on my chest / back through a side view .. it looks akward on me , and I hate it. Depending on the material of a t-shirt it sometimes makes me look like a have major man boobs. Only recently now that I've been lsoing some fat around them , it hasn't been look so bad .. still bothers me though.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That is all the more reason to work towards a proportionate and shapely body by having better muscles and not look towards loosing. If you loose you will only look worse. Your focus should be gaining mass and development of muscles coz you dont really have anything to loose. If you improve your muscles, all these issues will fade away. And no your legs and arms are not too big. I dont know who you are comparing them to, but take a walk to the athlatic field in your school and take a look. I am sure you will see a lot of guys of your height with bigger arms..etc and they look great. So try and aim towards that.


 I already think I look big and far from skinnny Adrian  - I can't add more size to me , I just can't. I don't feel comfortable in my body. I jsut don't know what to do .. I'm just tryign my best right now to see this recomp through and then see how I look and decide from there what needs to be done ..
 P.S. all the jocks who are my height have the exact same size arms as me , if not smaller. I also have a bigger back / chest then all of them. There's one that I can think of that's bigger. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont wake up your sister to take pics. Ask Sarah or Corey to do that for you when you play your strip poker with them. For lighting, switch on all lights in the room. If you have a lamp that can throw/focus light on you, then use that as well.


 lol I know I felt so bad , but she said she didn't mind .. but still. I'm gonna try to get some better ones up possibly tomorrow , didn't do anythign with sarah today (Corey went away to smart camp for a week) because she was suddenly called into work.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 3, 2005)

*July 3*

*Training -Chest + rear delts + Triceps
  Decline bench press -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 3x8 , 1x6 (think my grip was too wide)
*Cable Flys -  **10lbs* 1x12 , 1x9 , 1x7
*Incline Press -  **25lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 , 1x6
*Rear Cable Pull Aparts -  **20lbs* 1x12 , 2x9
*CG Bench press on Smith -  **55lbs* 1x6 , *45lbs* 1x8 , 1x7
*Bench Dips -  *1x7 , 1x6

 Good Workout. Alot better without so much stuff cramped in it. Reps were up on everything. also I should only done 35lbs on the CG bench press ... but I accidently put on an extra 20lbs , and still managed to get 6 reps .. so I just lowered it by 10lbs .. Probabaly cause I did do so much shoulder stuff.. anyways.


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
                *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice, yogurt
                     Meal 2 - Muesli mix , EW , olive oil , banana ,  
                  Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon
                 Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper
                     Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                   Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                     Macros ~
                                              Calories - 2800
                                               Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                               Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                               Protein - 180G


*Water -*2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours


 Did nothing today other than work.
 O also my fucking stupid ass brother drank the rest of my juice .. after I've told him not to.  So there goes my money , not to mention he HAD to do it on a Sunday .. so I can't get any tonight for tomorrow morning. So for my PWO I guess I'm gonna have to add more oats / add banana. O joy , Can't wait to feel the bloat


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I can't help that .. even when I had a really high bodyfat % when I was like 150 - 160lbs , you could still see my ribs .. there very large ..


Tom - with that measurements (chest of ONLY 37) there is no way you are 'large'. Infact - with your measurements in general there is no way anything about you could be 'large'!!

Your ribs 'pop out' because you don't have a lot of muscle covering them - and that is because you are too skinny! 



> Well I was just thinking I might be able to speed up the re-comp , like i've been doing ..
> 
> So you wouldn't say my bodyfat % is 15 anymore?? ..
> K I won't go through with the Carb cycling , just thought of it as an idea ..


You can't 'speed up' a recomp a lot - it is slow.... That is just how it is.

I am concerned that you don't know how to do anything BUT try and lose weight - you are so used to trying to starve yourself (and there is this constant voice in the back of your head telling you to do this) that you want to try to 'diet' any way you can!

I would say your BF% is low teens - certainly under 15% now. Probably around 12-13% ish. If/when you see Adrian he will be able to give you a better guestimate too - because that is what he is at the moment.



> Honestly Emma I don't know what I want right now. I already feel like I have too much mass on me .. I feel like my chest / back from a side view is really weird looking .. espically since my arms don't even match up with it. But the problem is , is that I don't want big arms.
> I just really don't know anymore. I hate my body shape


I think your chest is coming along REALLY nicely! You are getting striations and you actually have some SUBSTANCE to it!! Your thighs are also EXCELLENT in this regard - you are getting some nice shape to them - this is what makes you stand out from ~95% of ALL OTHER GUYS! All they do is curl and they have teeny, tiny, horrible legs as a result!

See - It is all about Proportions tom.... You feel your shape is odd because you need to build symmetry and get your proportions correct... 

You think your chest looks 'big' - but it is not! It only looks this way because your arms need more size - and that will come... You could change your split to place more emphesis on them if you want (I have a link to a REALLY good workout that may be something you could to help this).  

Your waist is not big - it is because your back is narrow - and back width can be improved too! This will help define your waist and trick the eye so you get a more feminine figure! 

It takes time and tears and sweat... It doesn't happen quickly... And you have to see the POSITIVES in what you are doing!


**sigh**

I don't know...

If BB makes you unhappy and if you feel horrible all the time - then may be it just isn't right for you? Do you need to consider something completely different? 




ps: I still don't believe you weigh what you do. You look so skinny - even in your 'clothed' pictures you like skeletal (so do your friends by the way!  You are all so skinny!!)... you look like you should only be about 128 pounds... 

 Just take a look at these and you will see what I am saying:
5???8 and 145 pounds: http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brykun.htm
5???8 and 140 pounds: http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/adsin.htm
5???7 and 140 pounds: http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/margolis.htm

And here are some others around your height:
http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/kwok.htm
http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/dshuttleworth.htm
http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/mikwil.htm

??? You SUUURREEEE you didn't stuff lead weights into your pants?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> K not going through with the carb cycling ... I was just thinking it could speed things along as I find this is taking to long  , O well


But what and why were you looking to speed up to get to what goal? You have said that you dont want to get heavier. And that is fine. You are very conditioned to loosing weight and given a chance, i am sure you can slide down to 120lbs in a month! If you are happy with your currect weight, then there is nothing to speed up. Just hold onto this weight. At least for a while. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I'm not saying I wouldn't like my arms a little bigger,, but I don't want them big. I just don't want to be big. I already find I have to much mass on my chest / back through a side view .. it looks akward on me , and I hate it. Depending on the material of a t-shirt it sometimes makes me look like a have major man boobs. Only recently now that I've been lsoing some fat around them , it hasn't been look so bad .. still bothers me though.


Your chest is good. Striations can be seen. But if you want an good strong looking upper torso, then you need to build up those arms and shoulders. Since your chest is a bit ahead of those which makes it appear big. But really you are not big.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I already think I look big and far from skinnny Adrian  - I can't add more size to me , I just can't.


Ok, if you think you are big enough, then go to the beach, wear swim trunks only and discreetly compare yourself to others there.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't feel comfortable in my body. I jsut don't know what to do .. I'm just tryign my best right now to see this recomp through and then see how I look and decide from there what needs to be done ..


What do you think the recomp will accomplish? If you reduce your bf, how will that make you look better? What muscle will a reduced bf reveal? Do you have enough muscls to reveal?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. all the jocks who are my height have the exact same size arms as me , if not smaller. I also have a bigger back / chest then all of them. There's one that I can think of that's bigger.


 There must be at least a few who are physically bigger. Ok, genetics plays a role and at 16 you are all in the growing stage. But the next few years will start to tell the difference. You have a headstart over the others. You dont realise this now, but they will have a lot of catching up to you later.

I agree with Emma, if you have your mind fixed that you dont want to get any more muscle, then maybe this bb thing is not really for you. A strong mental desire is required if you are to be sucessfull at anything. Else a half hearted desire will result in half hearted results.

I suggest you book mark Emmas post with the links to those pics. Use them as a reference. Did you notice they all have been working out for 2 years or more? You havent been working out that long. So dont give up yet. Look at their body weight. They are all under that famous BMI that you followed a while ago. And they are all around your age! They are not 'very big' in any sense. But they do look great.

If you dont want to be like that, then post a pic of someone whose height you match who is in your age group and whose body shape you like. This will give us an idea of what you are thinking.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> (Corey went away to smart camp for a week) .


Camp for those who are smart or those who are not so smart?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O also my fucking stupid ass brother drank the rest of my juice .. after I've told him not to.


Make sure he sees you drink straight out of the bottle


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 4, 2005)

damn that Lukie huh!
but i cant help but love em!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - with that measurements (chest of ONLY 37) there is no way you are 'large'. Infact - with your measurements in general there is no way anything about you could be 'large'!!


 ugh .. I feel like it though .. espically my legs , right at the top with those damn inner thighs 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can't 'speed up' a recomp a lot - it is slow.... That is just how it is.


 K .. I just thought I remembered you saying that I could do a carb cycle thing later on. And Adrian tried it out and it seemed to get him past the 14% mark ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am concerned that you don't know how to do anything BUT try and lose weight - you are so used to trying to starve yourself (and there is this constant voice in the back of your head telling you to do this) that you want to try to 'diet' any way you can!


 I know .. but I wasn't trying to lose weight with this carb cycle .. if so I woulda put in No carb days etc. But I made sure the lowest I'd go is 200G .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would say your BF% is low teens - certainly under 15% now. Probably around 12-13% ish. If/when you see Adrian he will be able to give you a better guestimate too - because that is what he is at the moment.


 K .. well that's better than I thought I was at .. I thought I was at 14% , 13% MAYBE.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think your chest is coming along REALLY nicely! You are getting striations and you actually have some SUBSTANCE to it!! Your thighs are also EXCELLENT in this regard - you are getting some nice shape to them - this is what makes you stand out from ~95% of ALL OTHER GUYS! All they do is curl and they have teeny, tiny, horrible legs as a result!


 Thanks .. my legs are just weird. From a side on view they look good .. but then from a front on they look alot bigger .. firends have even told me this .. it's really weird.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See - It is all about Proportions tom.... You feel your shape is odd because you need to build symmetry and get your proportions correct...
> 
> You think your chest looks 'big' - but it is not! It only looks this way because your arms need more size - and that will come... You could change your split to place more emphesis on them if you want (I have a link to a REALLY good workout that may be something you could to help this).
> 
> Your waist is not big - it is because your back is narrow - and back width can be improved too! This will help define your waist and trick the eye so you get a more feminine figure!


 I know I need more width / mass on my arms. That's why for the past bit I've stoped progressing weights on chest / back thickness / legs , so I can concentrate on those parts .. but it's not working.
 Ya I was also thinking of changing around my split. Well I was with the carb cycling. I thought I could do arms seperate on a high carb day or something. But that won't work ..
 Sure I'd love the link , anything to help my arms along ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **sigh**
> 
> I don't know...
> 
> If BB makes you unhappy and if you feel horrible all the time - then may be it just isn't right for you? Do you need to consider something completely different?


 Well .. just I love to lift weights , I love that. I love trying all the different exercises. I'm just not into the mass that comes with bodybuilding. Right now I want to be as tiny as possible with some defintion .. I don't want to be huge or anything , I want to be really really tiny ..
 See after I get happy with my body , lower my bodyfat etc. I want to start to get into some strength training, or olympic lifts or plyometrics. But I can't do that right now , as I gotta keep my weights the same so if I add anymore mass it'll be focused on my back's width / arms ..






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: I still don't believe you weigh what you do. You look so skinny - even in your 'clothed' pictures you like skeletal (so do your friends by the way!  You are all so skinny!!)... you look like you should only be about 128 pounds...
> 
> Just take a look at these and you will see what I am saying:
> 5???8 and 145 pounds: http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brykun.htm
> ...


 lol Sarah says she's loves you for saying we *all* look skinny! 
 Ya I'm positive I weigh 138 in the morning on an empty stomach. I took that pic at night right before bed , that why it says 144lbs. And also (now your really not gonna believe me..) my scale reads people light .. like if anyone ever comes over and gets on it , it reads them lighter than what they say they are , there always like "O lewie I love your scale" it shows them 3 - 5lbs lighter. So i was at Sarah's last week and I jumped on her scale and it read me as 150lbs. So ya ..
 And yes I didn't stuff lead weights into my pants , I only ever did that once .. and that was during a truth and dare game  not gonna go there. Anyways .. I don't know why I look the way I do. I don't know why those guys are so big , I just don't. No one ever believes me I weigh what I do .. I just don't know ..

 And if you REALLY REALLY don't believe Sarah just registered on these forums as she's interested in losing some weight .. so she can come on her and back me -up. ...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> But what and why were you looking to speed up to get to what goal? You have said that you dont want to get heavier. And that is fine. You are very conditioned to loosing weight and given a chance, i am sure you can slide down to 120lbs in a month! If you are happy with your currect weight, then there is nothing to speed up. Just hold onto this weight. At least for a while.


 Well .. I was just seeing slow results as I'm sure you know as your doing a recomp too!
 I odn't know .. I'm not happy with my weight , honestly I really want to just go on a cut and get down to 125 - 130lbs with somethinglike 6-8% bodyfat. But I just don't know , that's why I'm maintaining and trying to get my bodyfat as low as possible and see how I look ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Your chest is good. Striations can be seen. But if you want an good strong looking upper torso, then you need to build up those arms and shoulders. Since your chest is a bit ahead of those which makes it appear big. But really you are not big.


 I know .. there's also some fat still on them .. I think once I lose that it'll be better .. I hold so much fat throughout my front side .. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, if you think you are big enough, then go to the beach, wear swim trunks only and discreetly compare yourself to others there.


 lol Adrian I think I'm too big and too flabby! I need ot lower my bodyfat % alot before I even think about that ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What do you think the recomp will accomplish? If you reduce your bf, how will that make you look better? What muscle will a reduced bf reveal? Do you have enough muscls to reveal?


 Well the original plan was to get me to 140lbs and do a recomp and you guys said I'd look great .. now I won't??? like I don't understand .. If I lower my bodyfat % it's gonna get rid of this fat on me which is gonna make me feel alot better , having 12-13% bodyfat compared to 6-8% is gonna make a difference ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There must be at least a few who are physically bigger. Ok, genetics plays a role and at 16 you are all in the growing stage. But the next few years will start to tell the difference. You have a headstart over the others. You dont realise this now, but they will have a lot of catching up to you later.


 Ya the older ones are bigger / taller than me. But the ones that are in my grade / my height , I'm just as big if not bigger ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I agree with Emma, if you have your mind fixed that you dont want to get any more muscle, then maybe this bb thing is not really for you. A strong mental desire is required if you are to be sucessfull at anything. Else a half hearted desire will result in half hearted results.


 I don't want to get bigger though .. I just want to lower my bodyfat .. I want to get leaner than what I am and not have this pudgy tummy I have.
 BB isn't for me .. at least the mass part isn't.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I suggest you book mark Emmas post with the links to those pics. Use them as a reference. Did you notice they all have been working out for 2 years or more? You havent been working out that long. So dont give up yet. Look at their body weight. They are all under that famous BMI that you followed a while ago. And they are all around your age! They are not 'very big' in any sense. But they do look great.


 I know they do look great , but it's not what I want to look like .. I want to be smaller than that .. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you dont want to be like that, then post a pic of someone whose height you match who is in your age group and whose body shape you like. This will give us an idea of what you are thinking.


 i can't though .. I doubt there'd be a pic I could find. Basically i just want to be smaller / leaner ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Camp for those who are smart or those who are not so smart?


 ROFL!! supposdly camp for people who are smart , but I have my doubts!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Make sure he sees you drink straight out of the bottle


 lol that wouldnt' stop the little bastard! 



			
				SugarRush said:
			
		

> damn that Lukie huh!
> but i cant help but love em!


 lol Sarah , love your name  I'm gonna kill him , he said he'd give me the money for a new bottle ,but like he would.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

Well the Shaggin Herbie is dead (my van) I got my groceries went home parked it , came back out to start it up and it wouldn't .. so Sarah got her dad to come over and try to jump it , so he did , but that didn't work so something else it wrong with it .. so I'ts gotta go to a mechanic .. ugh. My dad said "Well you better have money since this is now your van" It all of a sudden becomes MINE. Thsi coming from the guy who a couple of days ago wanted to put ne hubcaps on it after I said I didn't need them as I don't care about the look of a car he said "Well that's MY van out there and I care about how it looks" , but all of a sudden it's solely mine  it's not my fault it was a piece of shit that was falling apart in the first place ..


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol Sarah , love your name  I'm gonna kill him , he said he'd give me the money for a new bottle ,but like he would.



yeah really i know how he is on the money thing!
i cant believe u broke my fucking van! u broke the van! u kanking skank u! lol!
i hope im allowed to swear on here! if not oh well!
well...ill see u later on tonight!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> yeah really i know how he is on the money thing!
> i cant believe u broke my fucking van! u broke the van! u kanking skank u! lol!
> i hope im allowed to swear on here! if not oh well!
> well...ill see u later on tonight!


 lol I hope we can fix it soon , without it I'm screwed! I have no way to get to the gym aside from walking or taking a taxi and I'm too cheap for a taxi and I'm too lazy to walk  - of course it HAS to break down right after we get home from the gas sataion and I put $30 in her! ugh!
 lol ya your allowed swearing in this journal. You can't in some people's though 
 Sorry about tonight I know I was a bummer for the last bit , but I got really tired and lost all my energy..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok re-worked my diet new macros are
 2794 calories
 56G fat (6G sat)
 398G carbs (46G fiber)
 179G protein

 Kept all the same foods basically all I did was -

 Pre workout shake - added some banana (40G worth)
 Post workout shake - Added some more juice (1/2 a cups worth)
 Meal 2 - took away 1tsp of olive oil
 Meal 3 - took away .5tsp of olive oil and added 1/2 an apple
 Meal 4 - took away 1tsp of olive oil and added 20G of sweet tato and cut chicken back to 65G
 Meal 5 - took away .5 TBSP of almond butter , and added 5G muesli mix
 Meal 6 - I let this be

 So lets see how my tummy plays out tomorrow , as tonight it was really bad and I got really bad gas (I haven't had this is like over a week , I was so happy! but now it's back  )


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

*June 4*

*Training -Quads + Side delts + Abs
  Full Squat -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 4x8
*Step - up -  **25lbs* 3x12
*Low pulley side lateral Raise -  **15lbs* 1x12 (both) , 1x10 3/4 L  1x 10 R , 1x10 (both)
*
  Neg. Pull - ups - *2x7 , 1x4 *pause* 2 *pause* 1
  super seted with
*Leg Extension -  **30lbs* 2x12

  Abs were pikes , planks and swiss ball bridges - 9 sets in total


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey
                  *PW*  oats , whey , banana , yogurt
                       Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                    Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon
                   Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper
                       Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                     Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                       Macros ~
                                                Calories - 2800
                                                 Fat - 72G (7G sat)
                                                 Carbs - 360G (40G fibre)
                                                 Protein - 180G


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 nad a half hours


  Well my morning was good .. Went to the gym and hot guy was there  anyways , so I'm on the squat rack and theres this guy (around my age) that's usually there , He's one of the PT's younger brothers , anyways he's really skinny and I occasionaly find him staring at me .. so ya I'm at the squat rack , finish a set .. then I start waiting .. and i feel something on my arm I look down it's a fly so I try hitting it .. I miss , then it starts flying around my head so I try clapping trying to kill it .. then it lands on the rack and I hit the rack .. well there's a mirrior right in front of the squat rack and I look in it and behind me I see the kid jsut staring at me with the weirdest look on his face .. I realize he's too far away to see the fly and to him I'm probably just clapping / hitting the bar , LOL so I quickly start another set of squats!! ROFL! 
 So I'm done those and by this time the kid's on one bench and the super hot guy is on another so there's one left in between them .. but there's this plank of wood there and a stability ball. So i stand there and wait for hot guy to finish his set , and ask if anyone was using this bench so he looks around and goes "nope don't think so , go ahead buddy" and he moves over to the bench and moves everything into a random corner for me and then goes "There ya are" ahh made my morning . But anyways then I go into the changing room and he comes in and of course jsut my luck as soon as I start to leave he takes his shirt off so I only say a back view  ... wow I'm a creepy pepping tom  LOL
  So anyways I go home get Sarah then we go out for groceries and then to go get gas .. well Matt was working (dreamy hot guy ) so we put in the gas and I go in to pay. Well I go up to the cash register and I'm about to say "gas for the van" but he goes "Hi , how ya doing?" so I was like "ga .. good , gas for the van please" ugh stupid me LOL. So i pay , he asks if I want a $2 dollar certificate off my next purchase (I don't know I'm guessing there randomly doing this for everyone ??? ) so I said sure and then asked for a curising to win sticker and was on my way. Well in order ot get out I have to get into this intersection with lights .. so anyways I'm sitting there dreaming about him then I realize there's an opening in front of me .. well Sarah bent over already to get a cell phone so she saw nothing .. so I pull out am half way through the street and then realize I forgot to look both way!!  so I slam on my breaks look to my right and there's this huge transfer truck coming right at us!!! So i slam on the gas and start screaming! omg .. it was so close to hitting us! So new rule , after seeing hot guy I have to wait 5 minutes before driving away .. or else we die.

  Then went home put away groceries went back to the van to leave the hosue .. van wouldn't start  jsut keeps makign this clicking sound. So sarah called her dad and he came over and tried to boost her , but that didn't work so there's something else wrong with it .. ugh I'm fucked without the van! I have no way to get around town...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll reply properly later... But here is the workout article...

It is not ideal, but it might give you some idea's about how you could do something which would give you an 'arm day'...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'll reply properly later... But here is the workout article...
> 
> It is not ideal, but it might give you some idea's about how you could do something which would give you an 'arm day'...


  Ok thanks Emma 
 holy crap she trains arms alot! She does back / chest twice a week and then an arm day that's got 14 sets each of bis / tris all superseted!

  Hmm ...
 I don't know if the reason my arms aren't growing is becuase I'm already doing too much for them , or if I'm not doing enough for them ...
 Now for my back workouts I switch emphasize on thickness / width each week , say if it was a width workout I'd do 3 exercises for width , then one for thickness and vice versa so ..

  If I changed my routine around like this ..
  Sun - Chest + back (only doign the 3 exercises of whatever I'm focusing on) / Rear Delts
  Mon - Quads + Side delts + abs
  Tues - Cardio 
 Wed - Arms + that 1 other exercise for my back (say I did 3 exercises for width on Sunday , I'd one one for thickness here OR since I'm really focusing on width I could jsut always add one extra exercise for width regardless here ... OR say if sunday's workout was for width I could do two exercises for width , then the one exercise for thickness and then the last exercise for width here ... Hmmm lots of combinations ..)
  Thurs - Cardio
  Fri - Hammies + Glutes + seated DB press + abs
  Sat - OFF


 Now I now we were just talking about carb cycling BUT what if On Wed for my arms day I ate I higher carb day bringing carbs up 100G so it'd be at 500G ... (I think I can do it .. I'll just eat some more carb dense thing, also if I did this it'd make more sense to do one of the combinations where I do an exercise for width on this day right??) and then on either Thursday or Tuesday I'll have a lower carb and bring them down by 100G so they'd be at 300G , Tuesday would be better right as on Thursday my bodies still repairing ... Or would it matter? i'd perfer Thursday as I'm probably gonna be bloated the next day ..

 Hmm now for Arms I have no idea what kinda volume I should do for them , if I did this change .. I don't think I'd need the amount she put in hers .. maybe 2 exercises for each Bi / Tri with 4 sets of each exercise?? Maybe a superset between them or not ??  arg so many things I could do!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol Adrian I think I'm too big and too flabby! I need ot lower my bodyfat % alot before I even think about that ..


 I thats how you see yourself, you _really _ have issues. Go to the beach like i suggested. You will see what fat and flabby means.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well the original plan was to get me to 140lbs and do a recomp and you guys said I'd look great .. now I won't??? like I don't understand .. If I lower my bodyfat % it's gonna get rid of this fat on me which is gonna make me feel alot better , having 12-13% bodyfat compared to 6-8% is gonna make a difference ..


You need to do the math. OK let me do it for you.
Consider this guy. He is the same age and height and similar weight as you. The difference being the bf between you two. He looks like ~6% (probably) and lets assume you are 12%
So...
him :140 with 6%bf is 8fat and 132 LBM
you : 137 with 12%bf is 16fat and  121 LBM
You still lack ~11lb LBM (not total weight, but LBM)compared to him. So if you get down to 6% and assuming you can hold your present LBM, then you will be 129. Besides going on a cut and doing it a bit too fast, you also run the risk of loosing LBM. We dont want that to happen.

For a 16yo he looks good and he is not really bulky. With that kind of body you will look good in and out of clothes as well  trust me.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't want to get bigger though .. I just want to lower my bodyfat .. I want to get leaner than what I am and not have this pudgy tummy I have.


No one really wants a pudgy tummy. Only a few are willing to put in the effort to loose it. As you know by now, you cannot spot reduce. You will loose all over. Which means when you loose you will loose in your abs but also your chest as well. Now that might sound great to you, but remember you dont have a lot of mass. So you will look even more skinnier as your ribs will show more and your shoulders will look bonier and stick out.

Dont forget that you are mentally and physically conditioned to loosing weight. You have only been bulking with a serious wo in the gym for a few months. There is something known as your set point. And i feel your set point is lower. So you will loose too quickly and get skinny.

If you feel that some body part looks good from one angle and not from another, then focus on a training to target that muscle to develop it so that the lacking part catches up.

have you read this thread? Underweight and looking for advice


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol I hope we can fix it soon , without it I'm screwed! I have no way to get to the gym aside from walking or taking a taxi and I'm too cheap for a taxi and I'm too lazy to walk  - of course it HAS to break down right after we get home from the gas sataion and I put $30 in her! ugh!
> lol ya your allowed swearing in this journal. You can't in some people's though
> Sorry about tonight I know I was a bummer for the last bit , but I got really tired and lost all my energy..


dont worry about it hun! yeah we need that van! and its not a her remember! we dont know if its male or female!  lol! anyways i had fun last night so dont even worry about it! i talked to brad alittle last night! and so far friday night is a go! so i cant wait! and tomorrow we can hang out all day because neither of us have to work! but yeah! anyways ill ttyl! peace out hun!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I thats how you see yourself, you _really _ have issues. Go to the beach like i suggested. You will see what fat and flabby means.


 lol there's like no beaches around me anyways  - there's like one or two , but it's not like a beach beach ,where you go there and theres tons of people all shirtless swimming , picknicing etc. There's usually like one family or two people there 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You need to do the math. OK let me do it for you.
> Consider this guy. He is the same age and height and similar weight as you. The difference being the bf between you two. He looks like ~6% (probably) and lets assume you are 12%
> So...
> him :140 with 6%bf is 8fat and 132 LBM
> ...


 That's why I want to see this recomp through , and see how I look then go from there .. I'm tryign to do this for as long as possible , but I know there's NO WAY I can get down to 6 % bodyfat doing a recomp! maybe 8-9% .. but anyways so I'm gonna go for as long as possible , holding my weight , and adding some size to my arms / width while losing some fat. Then after that I think I'm gonna hve to go on a MINI MINI cut to get down to 6% ish , and when I do it'll be VERY slow , to prevent as much LBM loss as possible. I think I can do it though ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For a 16yo he looks good and he is not really bulky. With that kind of body you will look good in and out of clothes as well  trust me.


 lol yup he does look good , really good  - That's what I want to look like .. just smaller .. which I think I can do if i go with the plan I just said..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No one really wants a pudgy tummy. Only a few are willing to put in the effort to loose it. As you know by now, you cannot spot reduce. You will loose all over. Which means when you loose you will loose in your abs but also your chest as well. Now that might sound great to you, but remember you dont have a lot of mass. So you will look even more skinnier as your ribs will show more and your shoulders will look bonier and stick out.


 I know I can't spot reduce  piss me off  LOL.
 But I know the last places I'm gonna lose my fat are gonna be my tummy / chest / inner thighs as these are the places I'm most prone to hold my fat ..
 but hopefully things will look good If I can stick through the recomp and hopefully get below 10% through it ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont forget that you are mentally and physically conditioned to loosing weight. You have only been bulking with a serious wo in the gym for a few months. There is something known as your set point. And i feel your set point is lower. So you will loose too quickly and get skinny.


 My bodies really weird .. before all this , I was a mesomorph really bad , now all of a sudden I'm an ecto  
 ya I know .. it'd be soo easy for me to lose weight .. I'm full just eating 2000 calories a day , not to mention I kinda like feeling hunger pangs so cutting is soo much easier for me 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you feel that some body part looks good from one angle and not from another, then focus on a training to target that muscle to develop it so that the lacking part catches up.


 ya that's what I've been tryign to do .. right now my Right lat is bigger than the left , my right arm is bigger than my left arm and my left shoulder is bigger than my right (weird huh? you think it'd be my right shoulder that's bigger ..) so that's why I've switched as much things as possible to DB movements so I can concentrate on the lagging parts ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> have you read this thread? Underweight and looking for advice


 Ya .. I've also read the one witht he guy whos 5'8 and 95lbs .. well 105lbs now.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> dont worry about it hun! yeah we need that van! and its not a her remember! we dont know if its male or female!  lol! anyways i had fun last night so dont even worry about it! i talked to brad alittle last night! and so far friday night is a go! so i cant wait! and tomorrow we can hang out all day because neither of us have to work! but yeah! anyways ill ttyl! peace out hun!


 LOL ya we need to decide if it's male or female! We always say it's a him , but always call it a her! O well it's our transexual Shaggin Herbie! LOL
 Right now the Shaggin Herbie has been towed away .. somewhere , i don't know when were getting it back 
 You and your ketchup song , your so stupid 

 Whoo - HOO! I can't wait for friday night , it's gonna be so cool and Corey gets back too?? Well if those guys are as hot as you say they are we need to play strip -poker! 

 ALSO JOIN MY GYM 
 - Or sometime this week I'll pay the $3.50 for the day pass into the Y's one and we can get your started into some weights .. gonna be fun!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

actually nevermind , mom jsut told me Shaggin Herbie is fixed .. your dad was right the started was gone .. costed $300  - omg I swear to god , if my dad takes that from my pay - AHHH my Toronto money!!!

 P.S.
 ROFL I forgot I never did update you guys on hwo I did on my exams did I??
 Well I was right on my math one I failed it ... I got a 43.9% LOL but I passed math this year with a 73% so that's not too bad ..
 Umm Social Studies I did worst than what I thought .. I got a 76% on my exam and passed the year with an 81% .. coulda done better btu I hate social studies nor do I actually need it ..

 And then the one that actually counts , my science one as I need to take so many science credits , it's not even funny ..
 Well on my science exam I got a 94%  !! and I passed science with a 87% , so that's good.

 And then for communications technology I got a 55% LOL  - but somehow I managed to pass the year with honours  anyways not complaining.

 P.S.S. I'm really liking my new diet , with less fats. Me tummy she bloats not


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> actually nevermind , mom jsut told me Shaggin Herbie is fixed .. your dad was right the started was gone .. costed $300  - omg I swear to god , if my dad takes that from my pay - AHHH my Toronto money!!!


i told u my dad knows what hes talking about! that will so suck if your dad takes the money from your pay!   and the ketchup(however u spell it) song rocks! u know u wanna gropp it!   anyways im super pumped! just got off of work thank the lord! and tomorrow call me when u get back from the gym and shit ill get me mom to drop me off or u can come over or something! anyways ttyl hun!
peace out!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> i told u my dad knows what hes talking about! that will so suck if your dad takes the money from your pay!   and the ketchup(however u spell it) song rocks! u know u wanna gropp it!  anyways im super pumped! just got off of work thank the lord! and tomorrow call me when u get back from the gym and shit ill get me mom to drop me off or u can come over or something! anyways ttyl hun!
> peace out!


 lol hopefully he dosne't .. ugh.
 anyways i'll call you after I get back from the gym tomorrow , and I can pick ya up , I got the Shaggin herbie back tonight


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

*June 5*

*Training - Cardio + 'Toning'  + little stretching
*
 Well my gym has changed around the classes now becuase it's summer, each class is now one hour long , 30 minutes of cardio , 15 minutes of 'toning' and 15 minutes of stretching .. ugh.
 So I did the 30 minutes of step , then my plan was to leave the class and go to the cardio room for 10 minutes , drink my shake and then go back for the 15 minutes of stretching .. well didn't happen , I decided to stay as I figured I didn't need extra cardio as I walked there and back .. ugh i wish I didn't though , it was jsut bullcrap stuff .. worthless .. and that lasted 25 minutes and then we did like 2 stretching exercises  - so for now on I'm only staying for cardio , then I'll leave and do more cardio in the cardio room ..
  Anyways so this is my workout
  ~ 15 minute powerwalk to gym
  ~30 minute step class
  ~ 25 minutes of 'toning'
  ~ like 2 minutes of stretching
  ~ 20 minute kinda fast walk home


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
  Meal 2 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper 
                      Meal 3 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                     *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
                     Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon, apple
                         Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                       Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                         Macros ~
   2794 calories
    56G fat (6G sat)
    398G carbs (46G fiber)
    179G protein


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours


 Just relaxed today  - got the shaggin herbie back tonight. So tomorrow I need to go out and buy some wax ..

 OO and new diet is looking promising


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> K .. I just thought I remembered you saying that I could do a carb cycle thing later on. And Adrian tried it out and it seemed to get him past the 14% mark ..


Yeah - I know I did... But I don't think it is a good idea for you anymore. 

Did you also notice that Adrian has also lost a few pounds since starting cycling? And did you already notice that he is a fully grown adult male? 

Well - you are growing. You are a teenager - you NEED good, healthy food to allow you to finish growing and developing. You don't know what effect carb cycling will have on this and without really good reason for you to restrict your carbs at this stage you just shouldn't do it! 

Plus - you have already dropped down to 137 pounds... So you start cycling and I can imagine that you will get down to 130 in a very short amount of time. I know you wouldn't mind this - but I would and I couldn't feel happy in myself knowing I helped you in ruining your body and your health.



> K .. well that's better than I thought I was at .. I thought I was at 14% , 13% MAYBE.


12-13% is probably not far off... But you said the pictures were bad - so it is hard to say.



> Thanks .. my legs are just weird. From a side on view they look good .. but then from a front on they look alot bigger .. firends have even told me this .. it's really weird.


Well I think they look HOT from the front... They are starting to get an excellent shape to them...



> I know I need more width / mass on my arms. That's why for the past bit I've stoped progressing weights on chest / back thickness / legs , so I can concentrate on those parts .. but it's not working.


 You have to work your entire body to a certain extent tom - you will not get strong back width without also developing your thickness... and you need to balance your back strength with chest strength.... and there is nothing worse than a guy with a BIG back and skinny little legs..

At this stage you should just work your entire body hard and heavy...



> I just I love to lift weights , I love that. I love trying all the different exercises. I'm just not into the mass that comes with bodybuilding. Right now I want to be as tiny as possible with some defintion .. I don't want to be huge or anything , I want to be really really tiny ..
> See after I get happy with my body , lower my bodyfat etc. I want to start to get into some strength training, or olympic lifts or plyometrics. But I can't do that right now , as I gotta keep my weights the same so if I add anymore mass it'll be focused on my back's width / arms ..


If you want to do strength training/oly lifting you are going to have to get your body STRONG and you will have to have a certain amount of mass on you to do this. Sure, you don't need to be HUGE - but you will need to be heavier so you have the muscle tissue to get those weights over your head.

If you don't you'll only hurt yourself.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> holy crap she trains arms alot! She does back / chest twice a week and then an arm day that's got 14 sets each of bis / tris all superseted!


If you read the reasoning behind her split:





> I work legs only once per week because they???re already taxed by my energy system work (which I???ll discuss further on in this article). Plus, *women tend to gain lower body strength and size much faster than in their upper body*, hence the lowered amount of work. Biceps and triceps are also done once per week as they???re being trained indirectly when doing chest and back. *Shoulders are done once per week along with the lower body (since they???re already receiving much stimulation, they don???t need too much extra work). *



And about the energy system training: 





> Women normally carry more body fat than men, and while men might lose muscle mass if they do too much cardio (and they often don???t need too much cardio to lose fat), women may need it to get that well-defined look.



So her program is not ideal for you... But it was just an example of arm work.



> Hmm ...
> I don't know if the reason my arms aren't growing is becuase I'm already doing too much for them , or if I'm not doing enough for them ...


You are not doing HEAPS for arms - so I would say it is a combination of not enough calories an more time needed dedicated to them.



> Now for my back workouts I switch emphasize on thickness / width each week , say if it was a width workout I'd do 3 exercises for width , then one for thickness and vice versa so ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol there's like no beaches around me anyways  - there's like one or two , but it's not like a beach beach ,where you go there and theres tons of people all shirtless swimming , picknicing etc. There's usually like one family or two people there


Really? theres like plenty here. But most you have to drive to. But they are not seaside beaches as ontario is not at a sea side as you know. Just lakeside beaches. There is a nude one on the downtown island. But mostly old trolls, i'm told. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's why I want to see this recomp through , and see how I look then go from there .. I'm tryign to do this for as long as possible , but I know there's NO WAY I can get down to 6 % bodyfat doing a recomp! maybe 8-9% .. but anyways so I'm gonna go for as long as possible , holding my weight , and adding some size to my arms / width while losing some fat. Then after that I think I'm gonna hve to go on a MINI MINI cut to get down to 6% ish , and when I do it'll be VERY slow , to prevent as much LBM loss as possible. I think I can do it though ..


Intead of that, You should work towards building strength and adding mass. Going down would get you to ~129lbs as i worked out. That puts you not far from where you started off at ~122lbs. And as i have mentioned several times, lower bodyweight/mass is not ideal for strenous exercise. 

This is why we have been saying eliminate or reduce the cardio and focus on growing (similar advice to those on those links). But near the beginning of this bulk, you signed up for step classes and did lots of cardio. You should have done that now, during the recomp, when it is more needed.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know I can't spot reduce  piss me off  LOL.
> But I know the last places I'm gonna lose my fat are gonna be my tummy / chest / inner thighs as these are the places I'm most prone to hold my fat ..
> but hopefully things will look good If I can stick through the recomp and hopefully get below 10% through it ..


Firstly you need to get over your body image. Find a body shape that you like and make it your goal. One that you would be unashamed to take your shirt off at the beach. Shania twain and the like dosent count as that will NEVER happen  So dont waste your time chasing an impossible dream. Find a goal and work towards it. If you goal is to be 'smaller' that is not right. Those cheat pains and the like will be back.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My bodies really weird .. before all this , I was a mesomorph really bad , now all of a sudden I'm an ecto
> ya I know .. it'd be soo easy for me to lose weight .. I'm full just eating 2000 calories a day , not to mention I kinda like feeling hunger pangs so cutting is soo much easier for me


As Emma explained, since you are growing, you need the food/cals. You shouldnt go on hunger pangs. Not good for your growth. Physically and mentally.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

I trolled your journal and picked some exercises as examples to compare. Now as you know that you need to increase reps and poundages to stimulate growth. If you dont, then all those excess cals will get stored as fat. You will neither put on mass nor strength.

However you are very keen on your cardio stuff and holding back on the weight training as you have it constantly in your mind that 'i dont want to be big'. This is not helping. Just look at the figures. They are almost identical. The number speak for themselves. You MUST progress in your routine to see growth.

Mind muscle connection is not the only thing required. You also need a mental desire to get bigger and stronger. If you have it in your mind that you dont want to get bigger (which you admitted that you do) then that WILL transalate to your wo's and the wo will suffer. As you ARE consiously or unconsiously holding back even though you think you are trying hard.



> June 5
> Training -Chest + +
> Decline Bench Press - *45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 3x8 , 1x7
> Cable Flys - *10lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 , 1x9
> ...






> March 27
> Training - Back / Bi
> Wide Grip Lat PUlldown - *80lbs* 1x10ish .. this was jsut a really bad set , 1x6 + 1 cheat only felt this in my Lats , *70lbs* 1x8 3/4 left part of the bar was messed up it wasn't cenetred or something , 1x10 3/4
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - I know I did... But I don't think it is a good idea for you anymore.
> 
> Did you also notice that Adrian has also lost a few pounds since starting cycling? And did you already notice that he is a fully grown adult male?
> 
> ...


 okay ... no cycling.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 12-13% is probably not far off... But you said the pictures were bad - so it is hard to say.
> 
> Well I think they look HOT from the front... They are starting to get an excellent shape to them...


 I'll try and get better pics up .. just not today as I'm feeling icky .. well if I start feeling better maybe I will see if Sarah can do some tonight though .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You have to work your entire body to a certain extent tom - you will not get strong back width without also developing your thickness... and you need to balance your back strength with chest strength.... and there is nothing worse than a guy with a BIG back and skinny little legs..
> 
> At this stage you should just work your entire body hard and heavy...


 Well I really don't want to gain any more weight. So basically I have this little time during this recomp to add a few more pounds to my arms / width.  I don't want to progess weights for other bodyparts so I can really focus on adding that muscle to my arms / width. But i'll start increasing back thickness , if they go hand in hand ... just no more for chest / legs. These two things grow quickly on me , so if I started increaseing weight for them I can guarntee you there just gonna get larger while my arms / back width stay the same and that'll make matter worse for me.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you want to do strength training/oly lifting you are going to have to get your body STRONG and you will have to have a certain amount of mass on you to do this. Sure, you don't need to be HUGE - but you will need to be heavier so you have the muscle tissue to get those weights over your head.
> 
> If you don't you'll only hurt yourself.


 Well I'm gonna give it a shot later down the road .. if I find I'm really really passionate about it and it's the thing for me , then I'll do what it takes .. but not untill then ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you read the reasoning behind her split:


 I did .. but I have yet to see anygirl on this board so 14 sets for thier biceps , then another 14 sets for their triceps ON TOP of doing a back / chest workout TWICE a week. Didn't know girls could get away with doing that much .. but from the looks of her pictures it's working for her.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are not doing HEAPS for arms - so I would say it is a combination of not enough calories an more time needed dedicated to them.


 k, hopefully I can fix this ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I have said it before and I'll say it again - you suck at routines!


 LOL yes , yes I do!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't split your shoulders like that - as it said in the article, upper body will work shoulders indirectly, so they need very little direct work.


 lol ok .. I jsut found they weren't getting enough work for me 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you really want you could split your back workout... So what about something like:
> 
> Sun - Chest + Horizontal back work
> eg:
> ...


 Ok , umm for the flat BP can I switch that for a decline bench press??
 Then for the cable fly, decline flys or dips , can I make that an incline DB press??
 And for the one arm DB rows can I make that an V-bar pulldown on the floor?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mon - Quads + Shoulders
> eg:
> 2-3 sets - LIGHT overhead squats (have to get used to these if you want to oly lift)
> 3-4 sets - Squats (5-8 reps)
> ...


 Sounds like fun   Can't wait to try overhead squats!
 Just can I do 2 sets of step-ups and one set of Extensions??



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wed - Arms + Vertical back work
> eg:
> 1-2 sets - Negative/assisted pull-ups (stop before failure - use as warm-up)
> 3-4 sets - Wide Grip Lat Pull down (5-8 reps)
> ...


 Ok , just can I switch the tricep push down for bench dips??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Fri - Hammies/Glutes + abs
> eg:
> 1-2 sets warm up + 3-4 sets - SLDLs (5-8 reps)
> 2-3 sets - split squats (8-12 reps)
> ...


 For my abs I normally do 3 sets of one exercise , 3 sets of planks , 3 sets of swiss ball bridges .. usually all superseted , this fine?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But it is a little "messy"....


 LOL that could be the reason why I like it so much 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Something like:
> Sun - Chest + back (both width and thickness)
> Mon - Quads + Shoulders + abs
> Tues - Cardio
> ...


 Hmm Well I like the first one better ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **sigh**
> 
> OK - What about:
> 
> ...


 I can make my 300 carb day on tuesday if it would be better .. I'll jsut deal witht he bloat the next day if need be. Well this is assuming I can get 600G of carbs in me .. but I think I can .. it'll be hard. But basically jsut add some more oats for my pre workout shake , add some more oats and juice to my PWO shake and then add 1/2 a cup of oats to 3 other meals ..but if you really don't want me too , I won't.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Really? theres like plenty here. But most you have to drive to. But they are not seaside beaches as ontario is not at a sea side as you know. Just lakeside beaches. There is a nude one on the downtown island. But mostly old trolls, i'm told.


 Ya .. not alot of beaches , and there usually deserted , no on erally goes to them. They usually consist of 3 picnic tables , stairs down to the beach part and the just a whole lot of open land ..
 lol damn old trolls taking up room for the younger / hotter people 
 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Intead of that, You should work towards building strength and adding mass. Going down would get you to ~129lbs as i worked out. That puts you not far from where you started off at ~122lbs. And as i have mentioned several times, lower bodyweight/mass is not ideal for strenous exercise.


 I know ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is why we have been saying eliminate or reduce the cardio and focus on growing (similar advice to those on those links). But near the beginning of this bulk, you signed up for step classes and did lots of cardio. You should have done that now, during the recomp, when it is more needed.


 I'm only doign cardio twice a week which is not much ..
 I also didn't have a choice for the step classes. It was either sign up then and learn how to do step classes or wait untill next year. See the step classes I signed up for where BEGINNER step class , it's not a normal class , then have it like 1 - 2 times a year , just to teach people how to do the step moves. Then after that you move on to EZ step classes which is a regular class and is what I'm in now. Well was .. but now that they switched the classes around I'm in normal step classes for only 30 minutes though.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Firstly you need to get over your body image. Find a body shape that you like and make it your goal. One that you would be unashamed to take your shirt off at the beach. Shania twain and the like dosent count as that will NEVER happen  So dont waste your time chasing an impossible dream. Find a goal and work towards it. If you goal is to be 'smaller' that is not right. Those cheat pains and the like will be back.


 I can't find a body shape to make my goal , as ANYONE i choose isn't gonna happen and it'll jsut leave me dissapointed. I need to get use to my body , not dream about others .. I'm starting to work at this, and imagine how MY body can and will look ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As Emma explained, since you are growing, you need the food/cals. You shouldnt go on hunger pangs. Not good for your growth. Physically and mentally.


 I know .. I rarely ever fell hunger pangs .. I only get them if It's been like ~4 hours apart from one of my meals .. but for the msot part my meals are always 2 - 3 hours apart .. like today since I slept in there gonna have to be 2 and a half hours apart  kinda gets filling.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I trolled your journal and picked some exercises as examples to compare. Now as you know that you need to increase reps and poundages to stimulate growth. If you dont, then all those excess cals will get stored as fat. You will neither put on mass nor strength.
> 
> However you are very keen on your cardio stuff and holding back on the weight training as you have it constantly in your mind that 'i dont want to be big'. This is not helping. Just look at the figures. They are almost identical. The number speak for themselves. You MUST progress in your routine to see growth.
> 
> Mind muscle connection is not the only thing required. You also need a mental desire to get bigger and stronger. If you have it in your mind that you dont want to get bigger (which you admitted that you do) then that WILL transalate to your wo's and the wo will suffer. As you ARE consiously or unconsiously holding back even though you think you are trying hard.


 I've explained this before though .. see I'm not interestied in gaining any more weight / mass. Therefore I have the time of my recomp to add some mass to my width / arms. 
 So I haven't be progressing weights for back thickness (that'll change though as emma said thickness and width need to go together ..) , chest and legs. Cause I can guarnette you if i progressed stimuli for my legs / chest , THERE gonna be th things that grow as I have no problem witht hese growing. So result is gonna be 
 Same sized arms , Same width , Bigger chest , Bigger Legs = 
 it'll make matter worse for me ...

 And I actually have been progressing strength on Wide grip lat pulldown - See back then I was just doing the typical , throw it down to your chest then quickly up , I was using momentum in my lifts , big time. So i've cut it down , I take my reps nice and slow , actually TOUCH my chest with the bar , hold for a count then slowly let it back up


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

Holy crap , that took me 50 minutes to reply to everything


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I can't find a body shape to make my goal , as ANYONE i choose isn't gonna happen and it'll jsut leave me dissapointed. I need to get use to my body , not dream about others .. I'm starting to work at this, and imagine how MY body can and will look ..


No No.. i'm not asking you to dream of anothers shape. Just to use it as a goal. But you need to be realastic in your goal. It is great that you are willing to work with your own body. But you need to set a goal which you will be happy with.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've explained this before though .. see I'm not interestied in gaining any more weight / mass.


OK, this is kind of where you are getting confused. More mass does not automatically mean more weight. You can add mass, reduce bf and maintain the same weight. That way your body will look better. Which is why you need to do this recomp, but focus more on gaining mass. And to gain mass you need to train harder to stimulate growth. Else if you dont challenge your muscles, they will not grow. And dont worry about getting too huge. You know by now that dosent just happen.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OK, this is kind of where you are getting confused. More mass does not automatically mean more weight. You can add mass, reduce bf and maintain the same weight. That way your body will look better. Which is why you need to do this recomp, but focus more on gaining mass. And to gain mass you need to train harder to stimulate growth. Else if you dont challenge your muscles, they will not grow. And dont worry about getting too huge. You know by now that dosent just happen.


 Yes I know that your muscles need constant stimuli in order to grow and I know I don't have to gain any weight , and just maintain it , lose bodyfat and add LB .. that's why i haven't be stimulating my chest / legs.
 See Okay lets say I Currently have 13% bodyfat. that means I have 120lbs of LBM. Now lets say i can get down to 8 % bodyfat doing this recomp .. I'll then have 127lbs of LBM. So that means I only have 7 lbs of LBM to work with. Now what would be better , if I added that lbs LBM to my Back width / arms , or if I added it to my chest / legs, which WILL happen if I continue to progress weights with them , as there what grows. My arms are VERY VERY stubborn.
 So by only progressing weight with my arms / back that means that 7lbs will HOPEFULLY go into arms / back. Not into chest / legs ...


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Holy crap , that took me 50 minutes to reply to everything


its alright we all know your slow(in more ways than one) plus its alright for a WOMAN beater to be that slow! lol!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

*June 6*

*Training - Back - Thickness
 V-bar pulldown on floor -  **40lbs* 1x12 , *80lbs* 3x8 , 1x7
*Seated Rows with weird bar -  **60lbs* 1x12 , 2x10
*DB Rows Palms in -  **20lbs* 1x12 (CRAP!) *Tried it with my body more on an incline* 1x9 (just stoped cause this was CRAP again..)
*BB Rows -  **40lbs* 1x12 .. better ...
*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns -  **70lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 , 1x9 (stoped becuase I started to favor my right side..)
*DB Preacher Curls *30 second rest* - **15lbs*  3x12 , 1x7 (Left arm gave out)
*DB Curls *40 second rest* -  *2x12 (left arm was cramping up ..) 1x10 1/2

 Good Workout. Just I can't get DB rows  I can't squeeze my shouldre blades enough .. and in I don't have it palms in , it's even worse as i can't falr out my elbows for some reason .. BB was a little better. I realized I need to go into my lower tummy and not lower chest .. could be why DB's weren't working will try again ..
 Also I gave up trying to improve strength , I jsut can't do 20lbs on DB preacher curls!! UGH!. So I was reading an article the other day "High Intensity Density Training" It was basically saying that you can stimulate your muslces the traditonal way through progessing the load. But you can also stimulate your muscles by decreasing you rest times to as low as 15 - 20 seconds. It works becuase your doing jsut as much but within a shorter time period  So ya I tried that out today. Worked nicely  left arm was espically cramping up , not to mention I was able to do my bicep work within 5 minutes  really good on time.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                       *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
   Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                       Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon, apple
                      Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper 
                          Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                        Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                          Macros ~
    2794 calories
     56G fat (6G sat)
     398G carbs (46G fiber)
     179G protein


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours


Hung out with Sarah today .. we went and bought wax .. wow. That was interesting , omfg the pain!!!! But it didn't work .. like it would get some of the hair but not all of it  So you'd have to do one area like 4 times UGH! , So it looks like I'm jsut gonna go and pay a professional $42.00 to do it for me .. but I might get it done right before leaving for toronto , so in the mean time it might be back to shaving ...
 OMG it HURT SO MUCH!! You can ask Sarah I actually Screamed at points , lol Sarah only did one piece and she couldn't do anymore , your a LIGHTWEIGHT! ROFL!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 6, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> its alright we all know your slow(in more ways than one) plus its alright for a WOMAN beater to be that slow! lol!


 LOL your gonna have so many bruises tomorrow!! You think I'd feel bad , but I don't 
 Night! I'll call ya tomorrow after my step class


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 6, 2005)

tom.... 

Arrrgggg... I swear.... 

I don't know... I can't seem to get you to understand... 

You just don't WANT to change your thinking in terms of "my body sucks" and "I'm fat" and "I don't want to get too bulky" (you really need to get one of GG sweaty shirts)....

and it seems you just don't WANT to understand....



I am **this close**... Trying to convince you of being sensible is becoming similar to bashing my head against a brick wall... And my head is starting to hurt.



**sigh**


I just about give up...


So do what you want.. Seriously... If you HONESTLY think you are too fat..... and if you HONESTLY think you already have enough size for oly lifting.... and if you HONESTLY think you could cut at your size and not lose any weight..... and if you HONESTLY think that you'll look good at 120 pounds.... 

And if this is HONESTLY how you want to think about things and go about your life.... 


Then just do what you think you should do.... 

Whatever you want to do, just do it. 






> Ok , umm for the flat BP can I switch that for a decline bench press??
> Then for the cable fly, decline flys or dips , can I make that an incline DB press??
> And for the one arm DB rows can I make that an V-bar pulldown on the floor?


well... although it completely changes the workout all together and means you end up creating an entirely different pattern of muscle fatigue and an entirely different result in terms of muscle strength and reponses...  if you want to then change it...



> Just can I do 2 sets of step-ups and one set of Extensions??


change it if you want.



> Ok , just can I switch the tricep push down for bench dips??


Of course - change it if you want tom.

Because when I suggested tricep push down (something you can load the weight against to help build mass) I really ment bench dips (which is more of a fatigue inducing 'burn' exercise)... 



> For my abs I normally do 3 sets of one exercise , 3 sets of planks , 3 sets of swiss ball bridges .. usually all superseted , this fine?




If you want...


(seeing a pattern develop) 




> Well this is assuming I can get 600G of carbs in me .. but I think I can .. it'll be hard. But basically jsut add some more oats for my pre workout shake , add some more oats and juice to my PWO shake and then add 1/2 a cup of oats to 3 other meals ..but if you really don't want me too , I won't.


If you try to get 600g carbs simply by adding oats you'll just get bloated and unhappy and you will never fit it all in.

When you start talking about this level of carbs, because of your stomach issues, you may need to think seriously about pasta or other processed carbs or even liquid supplements (eg: recovery drinks), dextrose or maltodextrose and things like smarties.

But if you think you can do it with the oats then... well... 


do what you want.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yes I know that your muscles need constant stimuli in order to grow and I know I don't have to gain any weight , and just maintain it , lose bodyfat and add LB .. that's why i haven't be stimulating my chest / legs.


You still have to work them to the max. Else the weight gain will be bf increase and loss of lbm.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> See Okay lets say I Currently have 13% bodyfat. that means I have 120lbs of LBM. Now lets say i can get down to 8 % bodyfat doing this recomp .. I'll then have 127lbs of LBM.


 How does going down to 8% make you go UP by 7lb lbm. When you try to cut/reduce, you are likely to loose some lbm not gain so much. If you train very hard (FULL BODY) and eat a bulk diet, you might gain that much in ~7weeks. But not on a recomp. So if anything you will have 120lb LBM or less not much more. If you do the recomp properly (ALL BODY PARTS intense wo), you might get a little more lbm but i def dont think you will gain 7lbs lbm soon as you will not be eating to grow lbm.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So by only progressing weight with my arms / back that means that 7lbs will HOPEFULLY go into arms / back. Not into chest / legs ...


I think you should focus more on overall body development (i know you dont want to do that). You are too focussed on bodyparts. That kind of focus you dont need to do now. Exercising your legs hard will not make them grow tremendously. You are highly unlikely to wake up a short while later with massive quads. Sorry, thats just not gonna happen. 

Same for your chest. You need strong arms and delts and lats to give your chest a good wo. But those parts are lagging. So it it unlikely you are going to stimulate much growth in your chest. 

What you are seeing now is the way you body is shaped. You are 'gifted' with good legs and chest (one or both of these body parts is what a lot of people struggle with. I have terrible legs).

I have said it several times that you cannot get huge anytime soon or by accident. But adequate growth will not happen if you mentally dont want it to happen. Same as someone who is obese, if they dont really want to loose weight, it wont happen. You have to really want it.

All this while i thought you were working all parts with adequate intensity. But now i realise (looking at your wo analysis i posted earlier and by your own admission) that you are holding back on 2 of the big body parts. Sitmulating large bodyparts creates more of a GH release. If you work the big muscles and put some mass on them, then you will also find that the smaller ones will grow (assuming you work all with adequate intensity). 

I know that you said that you want to be smaller. Why? i dont understand. Anyway, i am running out of things to say and i feel like a broken record that 1 yr later i am saying the same stuff as in the beginning.  You have to want to make a change. First you need an realastic goal in mind. A goal which you can be sure that you will be happy with. For anyreason you have feelings of being socially withdrawn and not confident of wearing a simple thing like a t-shirt in public (for example), then you have issues and these issues wont fix themselves. 

I think you will feel a lot better with yourself if put on adequate mass all over. I know you dont agree with me. So the decision is yours as i cant and dont want to force you. So whatever you decide, you have to be sure that you will be happy with the result.


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL your gonna have so many bruises tomorrow!! You think I'd feel bad , but I don't
> Night! I'll call ya tomorrow after my step class


you should feel bad! but if u dont thats fine i have my own way of getting you back! and it involves WAX!!!!!   ahahahaha   anyways!!! yeah ill see u later on tonight! oh yeah and i know how u really are so dont worry about what emma says! because ill watch over u and when u dont look good ill be the first to tell u! lol! 
*kisses*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 8, 2005)

Tom - I just wanted to clarify... If you think I was being 'pissy' at you - I wasn't (well... I was a little bit, but I am over it now...).

But I mean what I said literally too... 

I am sick of trying to talk you around into doing something that you obviously do not want to do. It is getting really boring and I am sure you are tired of it too...

So - I have told you my opinion but now you really just need to do what you want to do. If you really think that that is what is going to make you happy - then go for it.  If it doesn't work you can always change again right?

Hope you had a good day.


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - I just wanted to clarify... If you think I was being 'pissy' at you - I wasn't (well... I was a little bit, but I am over it now...).
> 
> But I mean what I said literally too...
> 
> ...


whatever u do "Tom" lol! u know u have me and corey to back u up 100%! through thick and thin! i was there before,im here now and ill be there then! so u do what u have too and even though most of the time i dont understand what u are doing u know that i will kick your kanky ass if u do something wrong! lol! well ill see u later on tonight!
*kisses* 
p.s. i have marks left from u! lol! U WOMAN BEATER!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay ...
 Just so you guys understand, no where did I say I was cutting. no where. I trusted you guys and said I was thinking of just losing weight again becuase I was unhappy , but I was thinking that stuff even through my bulk , I've always thought about that stuff. Did that stop me from bulking? No. Is that gonna stop me from doign this recomp. No. I already said my goals were to finish this recomp (if possible as Emma said 'if you think you can lose fat without losing weight at your size then go ahead' , no sure if instead of weight she meant LBM or not.. I don't know) then I was gonna reacess , whether that be another bulk , or maybe a cut , I don't know. I have to judge things as I go.
 As for not progressing weights for chest / legs. That's my decision. I don't want them larger, and that's my decision. And I don't know how 'excess' calories will be stored as fat , as well I'm eating maintenace so therefore there is no excess calories. Not to mention , I stoped progressing them for a while and I've managed to reduce my bodyfat %. 
 But I'm through with arguing, this is my life I'm gonna live it how I want to , and I know you guys are just as tired, trying to convince me to look like something I don't wish to look like. So if you guys don't argree with some of the decisions I will be making in the near future revolving weight / goals , then please don't comment on them. And if you guys stop posting altogether, which I can understand if you guys don't want to, (and if that's the case I jsut want to tell ya now , thank - you for being my friends , for listening to me when no one else would , for being there for me and just laughing with / at me over stupid pointless things over the year. Meant alot to me.) then this journal will just serve as a place for me to log my workouts. 


 Anyways with that said for the next month I'll be doing my recomp , go to Toronto and then when I get back reacess if whether I want to lcut / continue with recomp / bulk. I'll be following the routine Emma posted starting tomorrow (with slight alterations to exercises I can perform as some of them I just can't get a 'feel' for them).

 P.S. Thanks Sarah  , love ya bitch!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 9, 2005)

*June 9*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - banana , fishies , tuna , vinnegar , pepper ~ 300 cals
     Meal 2 - Large Strawberry cheesequake blizzard at dairy queen ~ 1000 cals
                         Meal 3 - bean sprouts , chicken , olive oil , corn starch ~ 400 cals
                        Meal 4 - banana , CC , SF maple syrup , PB , fishies ~ 400 cals
                            Meal 5 - CC , SF maple syrup , PB , fishies ~ 300 cals

  ~estimated calories 2400


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours

 Weight is 138lbs


 Micheal leaves for Sydney (cape breton) tomorrow , so I'm seeing Fantastic four with him tonight.
 Work is really bad , one girl took a heart attack so she's off for a week , one girl was rushed to the emergency room tonight from the restaurant , and Kelly is leaving early for vaction , so that means lots more shifts for me .. lots.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2005)

tom - this is basically what I said in my last post.

I am sick of going round in circles too - I have told you how I feel in terms of these things and now it is up to you to do what makes you happy.

As I said - you can always change your mind/actions later if you want right?



ps: yes - I did mean lose LBM as well... stupid fingers...


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay ...
> Just so you guys understand, no where did I say I was cutting. no where. I trusted you guys and said I was thinking of just losing weight again becuase I was unhappy , but I was thinking that stuff even through my bulk , I've always thought about that stuff. Did that stop me from bulking? No. Is that gonna stop me from doign this recomp. No. I already said my goals were to finish this recomp (if possible as Emma said 'if you think you can lose fat without losing weight at your size then go ahead' , no sure if instead of weight she meant LBM or not.. I don't know) then I was gonna reacess , whether that be another bulk , or maybe a cut , I don't know. I have to judge things as I go.
> As for not progressing weights for chest / legs. That's my decision. I don't want them larger, and that's my decision. And I don't know how 'excess' calories will be stored as fat , as well I'm eating maintenace so therefore there is no excess calories. Not to mention , I stoped progressing them for a while and I've managed to reduce my bodyfat %.
> But I'm through with arguing, this is my life I'm gonna live it how I want to , and I know you guys are just as tired, trying to convince me to look like something I don't wish to look like. So if you guys don't argree with some of the decisions I will be making in the near future revolving weight / goals , then please don't comment on them. And if you guys stop posting altogether, which I can understand if you guys don't want to, (and if that's the case I jsut want to tell ya now , thank - you for being my friends , for listening to me when no one else would , for being there for me and just laughing with / at me over stupid pointless things over the year. Meant alot to me.) then this journal will just serve as a place for me to log my workouts.
> ...


no problem u know im nto going anywhere! i hate to say it but your stuck with me! lol!   
love u lots Lewie!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> tom - this is basically what I said in my last post.
> 
> I am sick of going round in circles too - I have told you how I feel in terms of these things and now it is up to you to do what makes you happy.
> 
> ...


 Yup, thanks Emma 
 I'm gonna be doing things for me now and try to find a good balance at where I'm happy with myself / my body. And like you said I can always change if need be ..

 P.S. Thanks for the new routine , did chest / back this morning , loved it!! (espically face pulls ) and I'm SOOOO pumped to try out overhead squats tomorrow!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 10, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> no problem u know im nto going anywhere! i hate to say it but your stuck with me! lol!
> love u lots Lewie!!!!


 LOL yes unforuntaly I'm stuck with you and corey 
 JUST JOKING! You two are coming with me tomorrow for groceries , I have to search for some pasta / malto and dextrose , that'll be fun


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 10, 2005)

*June 10*

*Training - Chest + Horizontal Back work
  Flat Bench Press -  **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs8 2x8 , 2x6
*Seated Rows with weird bar -  **20lbs* 1x12 , *70lbs* 3x8 , 1x6
*Decline Flys -  **15lbs* 2x12 , 1x9
*Bent over BB Rows -  **40lbs* 3x12
*Face Pulls -  **20lbs* 2x12 , *30lbs* 1x12

  Great Workout , my back has never been so sore  Really enjoyed the face pulls and the bent over BB rows were killer! 
  The flat Bench press was harder than decline .. werid , I always thought that flat work was easier than incline / decline work  but with me I'm stronger in a decline plan .. werid espically considering the first while of training I neglected decline work and only did flat / incline .. anyways

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                         *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
     Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                         Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon, apple
 Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, SF ketchup (ugh my tummy  , but it was so yummy )
                            Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                          Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                            Macros ~
      2794 calories
       56G fat (6G sat)
       398G carbs (46G fiber)
       179G protein


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours , or 8 ... I forget 


  Had to work an extra long shift today .. guh  , then this week hours will go up by 7 .. then next week all my hours will be doubled  o god kill me now ..

  But only 21 more days untill toronto ... only 21 more days.   I GET TO RELAX!

but god damn it the bus ride is 18 hours long! You know what that means?! I can't fall asleep , if I do I'm gonan have horrible hair when I get into Toronto , and I REFUSE to go out in public , espically Toronto public with bad hair!!
  OMG I'm gonna need caffine .. and lots of it! But ugh  IBS + caffine = pain


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> As for not progressing weights for chest / legs. That's my decision. I don't want them larger, and that's my decision.
> ...
> But I'm through with arguing, this is my life I'm gonna live it how I want to , and I know you guys are just as tired, trying to convince me to look like something I don't wish to look like. So if you guys don't argree with some of the decisions I will be making in the near future revolving weight / goals , then please don't comment on them.
> 
> Anyways with that said for the next month I'll be doing my recomp , go to Toronto and then when I get back reacess if whether I want to lcut / continue with recomp / bulk.


ok, fair enough


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ok, fair enough


 Thanks for understanding guys


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 10, 2005)

O P.S. Today at the gym in the mirror I saw something that resembled a '4 pack ' 
 I've noticed in the last week my tummy has been getting tighter and more defined .. reducing the fat / uping the carbs in my diet has been working great!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup, thanks Emma
> I'm gonna be doing things for me now and try to find a good balance at where I'm happy with myself / my body. And like you said I can always change if need be ..


As long as your healthy and happy tom - then you will be ok.

I got all worried that you were going to stop posting when you didn't answer for a while - thought you had got all  with us and that you had decided to leave. 

So I am glad you are sticking around. I would have missed you! 

And don't think you are going to get rid of me that quickly either! I am still going to stick around to annoy you! 



> P.S. Thanks for the new routine , did chest / back this morning , loved it!! (espically face pulls ) and I'm SOOOO pumped to try out overhead squats tomorrow!


Great to hear! I really love combining back/chest workouts too... and I hope you like the overhead squats tomorrow. Just keep it light so you can get form correct first ok?


ps:  for abs! I told you ages ago carbs are not the enemy!  (but it could also be that your re-comp is actually working too... cals are what count at the end of the day...).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O P.S. Today at the gym in the mirror I saw something that resembled a '4 pack '


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL yes unforuntaly I'm stuck with you and corey
> JUST JOKING! You two are coming with me tomorrow for groceries , I have to search for some pasta / malto and dextrose , that'll be fun


for sure! we havent seen u around much lately!   and u know that no matter how hard u tried to get rid of us we will keep comen back! lol! cant lose us were like glue! lol!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As long as your healthy and happy tom - then you will be ok.


 That's what I'm stiving for 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I got all worried that you were going to stop posting when you didn't answer for a while - thought you had got all  with us and that you had decided to leave.


 lol leave IM , nah never! How could I leave everyone I'd have a nervous breakdown!
 I got all worried that you guys were super pissy at me and that you weren't gonna agree with me and stop posting ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So I am glad you are sticking around. I would have missed you!


 aww thanks Emma!
 I woulda missed you too!!! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And don't think you are going to get rid of me that quickly either! I am still going to stick around to annoy you!


  lol life wouldn't be the same!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great to hear! I really love combining back/chest workouts too... and I hope you like the overhead squats tomorrow. Just keep it light so you can get form correct first ok?


 I thought I'd hate combining chest / back , but I really do like it!
 Yup kept overhead squats nice and light , really really like these too!! 
 i do have a question on form though ..
 For my squats (well now also my overhead squats) I'm tryign to get really explosive coming out of the hole , but I usually come up so fast I have a little 'jump' on it where my heels come up , is this fine?? (this espically happened on the overhead squats..) Or should I really focus on being explosive while keeping feet nailed to the floor??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps:  for abs! I told you ages ago carbs are not the enemy!  (but it could also be that your re-comp is actually working too... cals are what count at the end of the day...).


 Yummy carbs! LOL.
 I'm actualyl looking forward to my 600G carb day on Wednesday .. I know I'm gonna be in pain , but I went out and got some whole wheat spahgetti , I haven't had spahegetti in soooo long!! 
 Also I think the fact that I'm actually getting 9 - 10+ hours of sleep a night is really really helping! Thank god I'm not waking up at 5am anymore! I have no idea how I did it ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 lol I was scared if I said anything , it'd go away 
 but it was still kinda thereish today .. I only see it in the gym  , maybe the gym mirrors are just really flattering LOL!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 11, 2005)

*June 11*

*Training - Quads + Shoulders
* *_There was no rest inbetween exercises (well besides loading / unloading weights ..) and I lowered all my rest periods to 1 minute (except shoulder work , kept that at 1:30 + ) *
_*Overhead Squats  *- *25lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
*Full Squat -  **95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Seated DB Press -  **25lbs* 8 , 6 , 5 , 5
*Step - ups -  **25lbs* 12 , 12
*Leg Extensions -  **30lbs* 12 (bad set , the seat was too far out .. , so I did another) , 12
*Low Pulley Side Lateral Raises -  **15lbs* 12 , 8 , 8

Really Good workout this morning , and I did it all in 40 minutes! That hasn't happened in a while ..
 Anyways I was worried it wouldn't be up to par as I woke up this morning and my hammies were still sore from friday .. be after my first set of overhead squats they jsut kinda went numb .. but once I sat down on the Leg Extension machine and my legs hit the seat OWIE  my hammies were so sore ..
 Was also really explosive on my squats / overhead squats 

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                          *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
      Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                          Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon, apple
 Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, like 3 mini strawberries  
                             Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , walnuts, fishies, whey
                                           Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                             Macros ~
       2794 calories
        56G fat (6G sat)
        398G carbs (46G fiber)
        179G protein


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 10 hours

   Well Today I went searching for maltodextrine / dextrose .. no place has it .. ugh.
 So the last place I checked was my 'health mart' (eg. Secret underground weed store LOL) and I go in and ask him if he has any and he goes nope , where did you use to get the stuff at?? So i said Well i've never bought the stuff , I jsut recently went out looking for it .. so he asked me what I wanted it for and I said for a PWO shake and he goes ok jsut wait  , he goes to his book thingy and gets my name and writes down 'maltodextrin and dextrose' So he's gonna special order the stuff for me .. ugh! That's not what I was asking him .. (see I get him to special order my barley / oat / rye flakes ..) , and I'm really scared now the stuff is gonna cost like $100 or something!! .. anyone know how expensive this stuff is? ..
 And I feel obligated to buy it now .. 

 Anyways on good news , I got my bus ticket for Toronto today! So it's all set in stone , I'm going for sure now!! I'm so pumped 
 I jsut need to start workign out the details now .. such as when I need to take my break (as when I got to Toronto it'll be 13 weeks without a break ) .. I have three option
 1) Take a break the first week I'm there , this has it's upside as it'll give me time to get all settled in , / get to know the city a little ..
 2) Take a break the second week I'm there this has it's upside as if I need 1 or 2 extra days due to traveling I can take them ..
 3) Take my break AFTER I leave Toronto .. Start my break the day I leave and then that'll give me more time to do stuff with friends when I get back .. not to mention it allows me to be a GYM GYM for 2 weeks! I'm gonna be in awe when I see it! lol!

 So far I like option three best  but I'm not sure ..

 Diet ... hmm I'm gonan try my best here.
 There's no telling whats gonna happen .. I'm gonna try keeping it as clean as possible and I'll bring esstinal stuff such as Whey , bananas , fishies , oats , yogurt .. and of course my blender.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 11, 2005)

Running into issues trying to make a day that has
 600G of carbs
 35G of fats
 150G of protein ..

 The carbs just have to much fat / protein in them ..
 Fat is no prob got that to 35G ish , including 10 fishies .. but the protein.
 after putting in all my carbs sources my protein was already at 150G ... the only complete sources in there is 3.75 cups of yogurt and 1 cup of CC ..
 is this fine?? ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> 3) Take my break AFTER I leave Toronto .. Start my break the day I leave and then that'll give me more time to do stuff with friends when I get back .. not to mention it allows me to be a GYM GYM for 2 weeks! I'm gonna be in awe when I see it! lol!



I don't understand what this means. You are or are not going to work out in Toronto. Because you said you were start your break after you left here, but then you said start your break the day you left there. I'm confused.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't understand what this means. You are or are not going to work out in Toronto. Because you said you were start your break after you left here, but then you said start your break the day you left there. I'm confused.


 lol just meant like I'd start my break on the day I left toronto on the bus , that way I don't have to worry about missing a workout cause I'll be traveling on a bus. Then I don't have to worry about the next day's workout so I can unpack and see all my friends again. Then It'd also give me the week to be able to go up to Moncton to go back to school shopping without worrying if I have a step class or something.
 I might even start it the day BEFORE I go on the bus , to give me extra time to pack up ...

 So far I think this seems like the best option.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well Today I went searching for maltodextrine / dextrose .. no place has it .. ugh.


dextrose you might find at the pharmacy. malto is super cheap. i couldnt find it when i looked for it last year. I think it is so cheap mostly the bulk stores carry it. you could order online.. oh, but u will need a credit card and i know u have issues with that 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I feel obligated to buy it now ..


Call him up and tell him to cancel the order as your 'uncle' from moncton got you some. Thats if you dont want it. You can add dextrose to oats and that should be fine (if your pharmacy has dex).



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways on good news , I got my bus ticket for Toronto today! So it's all set in stone , I'm going for sure now!! I'm so pumped


I'll check if they are offering any free passes next week or so. I know for a day they charge $20. That is too much. Wouldnt suggest you waste that much money. I dont know about other gyms as have never used any other.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> There's no telling whats gonna happen .. I'm gonna try keeping it as clean as possible and I'll bring esstinal stuff such as Whey , bananas , fishies , oats , yogurt .. and of course my blender.


uummm.. we get all that stuff here, ya know  If you miss a day of regular diet it is not gonna be a biggie. besides dont keep yoghurt unrefridgerated for so many hours. not good. Just bring the fishies and blender if you insist.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 12, 2005)

You should also be able to get 'glucose powder' (which is basically the same things as dextrose) in the energy drink/sports drink section of the supermarket and there is something called 'brewers sugar' that you can find in too - which is used to make home-brew (beer) and they should sell that at supermarkets too...

You could also just use poweraid or gatorade powder powder if you wanted.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> dextrose you might find at the pharmacy. malto is super cheap. i couldnt find it when i looked for it last year. I think it is so cheap mostly the bulk stores carry it. you could order online.. oh, but u will need a credit card and i know u have issues with that


 O how I want a credit card so bad  LOL.
 Okay will look around in the pharmacy next time. Well it's too late tonight to go out (well it's not but I jsut got back from doing cardio and I'm nasty a gross looking ) so I'm gonna try and do it without the stuff .. see hwo it goes over.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Call him up and tell him to cancel the order as your 'uncle' from moncton got you some. Thats if you dont want it. You can add dextrose to oats and that should be fine (if your pharmacy has dex).


 Great idea! I'm gonna do that tomorrow! Thank - you!  
 Gonna give him a call tomorrow .. I hope he dosen't ask questions . he's REALLY creepy .. he wife is even more so , omg ... *shudders*




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'll check if they are offering any free passes next week or so. I know for a day they charge $20. That is too much. Wouldnt suggest you waste that much money. I dont know about other gyms as have never used any other.


  $20 for a day???? Holy crap how much is your monthly memberships?! (well now .. I think I rememeber reading you get yours for $30 or something becuase you signed up a long time ago ..)
 If you could get free pass that'd be great!! two would be better as Corey would probably want to go LOL. Poor Corey I'm just gonna leave him stranded somewhere when I go to the gym! rofl




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> uummm.. we get all that stuff here, ya know  If you miss a day of regular diet it is not gonna be a biggie. besides dont keep yoghurt unrefridgerated for so many hours. not good. Just bring the fishies and blender if you insist.


 Ya .. well I'm just gonna bring like a days worth or so , for the bus ride ...
 But for my whey a fishies , see my dad is a member of cosco so when he seldomy goes up there he can get 300 fishies for $10 and a 2LB tub of whey for $20 , so I get him to buy me lots!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You should also be able to get 'glucose powder' (which is basically the same things as dextrose) in the energy drink/sports drink section of the supermarket and there is something called 'brewers sugar' that you can find in too - which is used to make home-brew (beer) and they should sell that at supermarkets too...
> 
> You could also just use poweraid or gatorade powder powder if you wanted.


 Ok thanks Emma 
 I wonder if it'd be ilegal for me to get 'brewers sugar' LOL. !!

 But I'm gonna try doign it tomorrow without this stuff .. see if I can make it .. but first I gotta find a way to get my macros together while have some more complete protein .. ugh.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2005)

ok worked out my higher and lower carb days ....

 Lower 

 Meal 1 - 
 50G rolled oats
 1/2 scoop whey
 20G banana
 1 cup yogurt

 Totals - 372 calorie
 4G F
 56G C
 26G P

 *PW*
 30G rolled oats
 1 scoop whey
 1 cup yogurt
 1 cup juice

 Totals - 464 calories
 3 F
 74 C
 32 P

 Meal 2 -
 80G banana
 50G muesli mix
 200ml egg whites
 1 tsp. olive oil

 Totals - 431 calories
 7 F
 63 C
 32 P

 meal 3 - 10G muesli mix
 1 cup yogurt
 1/2 apple
 1/2 scoop whey
 7.5G walnuts
 2 fishies 

 Totals - 315calories
 8 F
 37 C
 23 P

 Meal 4 - 
 70G chicken
 1/2 tsp. olive oil
 130G sweet potato
 2 fishies

 Totals - 280 cals
 8 F
 27 C
 25 P

 Meal 5 - 
 3/4 cup yogurt
 10G meusli mix
 3 fishies
 7.5G walnuts
 3/4 scoop whey

 Totals -  273 calories
 9 F
 23 C
 24 P

 Meal 6 - 3 fsihies
 1 TBSP PB
 3/4 cup of CC

 Totals - 263 calories
 12G fat
 13G carbs
 25G P

 Totals for Day - 2403 calories
 52G fat (6G sat)
 298G carbs (32G fibre)
 185G protein

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Higher Carb Day

 Meal 1 - 
 130G banana
 60G rolled oats
 1 cup yogurt
 1/2 scoop whey

 Totals - 509 cals
 5G fat
 88G carbs
 28G protein

 *PW*
 1/2 scoop whey
 1 cup yogurt
 40G oats
 2 1/2 cup of grape juice

 Totals - 684 cals
 4 F
 135 C
 26 P

 Meal 2 - 
 170G banana
 70G meusli mix
 100ml egg whites


 Totals - 513 calories
 3 F
 101 C
 24 P

 Meal 3 - 
 2 fishies
 1 med apple
 80G whole wheat sphagetti
 1 cup yogurt
 1/2 scoop whey

 Totals - 558 calories
 5 F
 97 C
 31 P

 Meal 4 -
 1 fishie
 40G chicken
 80G whole wheat sphagetti
 150G sweet patato
 Some brocoli .. maybe ..

 Totals - 509 calories
 5 F
 90 C
 27 P

 Meal 5 - 1/2 scoop whey
 3/4 cup yogurt
 1/2 cup oats
 2 fishies

 Totals - 342 calories
 6 F
 47 C
 22 P

 Meal 6 - 
 5 fishies
 3/4 cup CC
 Will make sure to have pysllium seed husks

 Totals - 180 calories
 5 F
 11 C
 23 P

 Totals for day - 3297 calories
 33G Fat (4G sat)
 574G carbs (55G of fibre)
 182G protein (125G complete protein)

 There .. phew that's gonna be ALOT of food 
 I have 2 concerns though...
 I'm eating alot of fruit .. alot. but I couldn't think what else to add that has like no fats and protein and is just Carbs ..
 Also my meal before bed .. hopefully it's enough.


 So how does that all look?? ...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2005)

*June 12*

*Training - Abs + Cardio
*Well I went into the gym today planning on doing soem negative dragon flags .. well there was like 8 guys in there , and well me doing negative dragon flags looks REALLY weird so I decided not to ...
 So I went against my 'no weight ab work' and tired out some cable crunches .. loved them  Did 30lbs got to 20 reps , then did 50 lbs got to 16 reps , then did 70lbs and got to 12 reps .. they were superseted with hovers , swiss ball bridges.
 Cardio was 25 minutes of step class (was 5 minutes late cause ab work ..) , and then 15 minutes of intervals on the steeper and then 5 minute cooldown on treadmill, heart rate before cooldown was around 170 BPM.

 Good workout , the only prob was during my ab work there was that hgue group of guys .. well they ended up huddling around me on the leg extension thingy and omg. There SOOO loud and abnoxious. They were screaming "fucking do it!!" and screaming and grunting and throwing weights and after the leg extension they'd fall and crawl across the floor laughing and going 'holy shit! Man 130 how's you do it?!' or some crap like that ... what made it all worse was that the PT on the floor , Jason , he was apart of them .. everyone else in the gym was just eyeing them .. 


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
       Meal 2 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, 
                           Meal 3 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                            *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
  Meal 4 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , olive oil , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon, apple
                              Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , walnuts, fishies, whey
                                            Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup



                                                                              Macros ~
        2794 calories
         56G fat (6G sat)
         398G carbs (46G fiber)
         179G protein


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 and a half hours

Today was fun. Hung out with Sarah / Corey , we scheduled my 1/2 a leg waxing .. I'm looking forward to it 
 I need sleep  my brain is fried from trying to make a day close to 600G of carbs and keep fats at 35G and have a fair amount of complete proteins ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> If you could get free pass that'd be great!! two would be better as Corey would probably want to go LOL. Poor Corey I'm just gonna leave him stranded somewhere when I go to the gym! rofl


No prob. I'll ask. You might have to say that you want to check out the gym coz you are noving to toronto later on. They dont give out free pases for nothing, ya know 

Oh.. about your previous question, def no bouncing! Try and stop a little before locking out. This will help prevent you from bouncing.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No prob. I'll ask. You might have to say that you want to check out the gym coz you are noving to toronto later on. They dont give out free pases for nothing, ya know


 LOL ok , I'll lie! 
 But not sure if I'll be lying to the 'health' food store guy .. I was thinking if you said maltodextrin is REALLY cheap , and if he can get me some then I should be fine  , espically considering the other suff he special orders for me (oat / rye barley flakes) I get get all 3 for $6.00 even and it makes this HUGE tubs worth for me , last around 2 1/2 weeks.
 I've decided I do need something dextrose / maltodextrine / glucose powder / brewer's sugar , for PWO , becuase 2 1/2 cups of juice bloated the hell out of me!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh.. about your previous question, def no bouncing! Try and stop a little before locking out. This will help prevent you from bouncing.


 Ok thanks Adrian 
 Gr81 also told me I should work on being explosive going downward too , so I'll work on that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Gr81 also told me I should work on being explosive going downward too , so I'll work on that.


Yes, i saw that thread. I think he means being explosive comming out of the hole (going up). Not going down.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 13, 2005)

My gym gives out one free guest visit per member per visit, so I might be able to hook you up. I'll double check the policy, but I'm pretty sure...


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 13, 2005)

hey whore u haven withdraw yet??? u know u need me! lol! right on! well things are good arent they! like the tractor! lol! those danm tractors block u in every time! lol! well ill see u soon bitch! 
luv ya! *kisses*


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes, i saw that thread. I think he means being explosive comming out of the hole (going up). Not going down.


   O ok .. lol I'm stupid like that 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> My gym gives out one free guest visit per member per visit, so I might be able to hook you up. I'll double check the policy, but I'm pretty sure...


  Really??! That'd be GREAT! See Adrian is taking a break week the second week I'm there , so for the second week I could train with you 


			
				SugarRush said:
			
		

> hey whore u haven withdraw yet??? u know u need me! lol! right on! well things are good arent they! like the tractor! lol! those danm tractors block u in every time! lol! well ill see u soon bitch!
> luv ya! *kisses*


 lol well you guys said you'd call me after supper but ya never did , so I figured you guys jsut didn't want to do anything with me / wanted to do something with just you two. No biggie , I jsut sat here , went out got some more yogurt and came home played my video games (yes .. the geek side of me is coming back *shudders* )  and ate MASSIVE amounts of food (ugh my tummy )
 But ya , o ya guess what?!?!? you know our hot town guy?? Guess where I saw him last night?? At the gym! He was part of that group of abnoxious guys .. not sure if he was screaming anything I jsut saw him laughing .. well them after my step class I came downstairs to leave , and you know me being all sweaty and how RED my face is and how nasty my hair is .. well he was right in front of me using the phone and he jsut stared at me , so I turned my head and ran out the door! LOL! 
 Then I saw him this morning as well .. going down to the gym .. god I see him alot , and ha you don't 
 Love ya Whore , gotta work tomorrow  You guys really shoulda went to the beach without me! wouldnt' of made a diff as we didn't do anything today!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 13, 2005)

*June 13*

*Training - Vertical Back + Arms
 Negative Pull-ups -  *6 , 6
*WG Lat Pulldown -  **1 minute rests* *70lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - **20lbs* 8 (test as I've never doen these)
 *40lbs* 1 (was rockign back and forth , so I jsut stoped)
 *30lbs* 12 , 12
*DB Curls -  **20lbs* 8 , 8 , 5 , 5
*CG Bench Press , Smith Machine -  **55lbs* 8 , 8 , 7 , 8 

*Preacher DB Curls -  **15lbs* 12 , 12
_super seted with
_*Rope Pulldowns -  **20lbs* 12 , 11

 OMG GREAT workout!! the straight arm pulldowns , omfg I've never felt my lats more , they were so tender! These are hard!
 And my arm work , killed! espically my tris they were fried , the rope pulldowns, I felt like crying LOL.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , banana
 *PW* yogurt , whey , juice , oats
        Meal 2 - muesli mix , PAM cooking spray , banana , egg whites
                            Meal 3 - Whole Wheat Pasta , yogurt , apple , whey , xanthan gum , fishies
   Meal 4 - Whole Wheat Pasta , chicken , fishies , sweet potato
                               Meal 5 - Rolled oats , whey , yogurt , xantahn gum , crystal light
                                             Meal 6 - CC , cinnamon , stevia , SF maple syrup , fishies



                                                                               Macros ~
3297 calories
33G fat (4G sat)
574G carbs (55G fiber)
          182G protein

 Hmm surprisngly I'm actually not that bloated after that feast .. thank god for pasta I suppos. I'm not any more bloated than any other day  I'm jsut going through MASSIVE gas .. but other than that I'm fine  O well 
 The only prob though is way too much juice , that hurt my tummy for a while .. so I guess after I find some powder (dextrose etc.) and add that in my shake I can get rid of some of the juice.


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours

 Just sat around today and did nothing (well played video games) , nice and relaxing


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 14, 2005)

OK, so I am only allowed one free guest pass, and after that there is a $15 fee...which is cheaper than $30. Or you could take the second week off too...just a thought


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG GREAT workout!! the straight arm pulldowns , omfg I've never felt my lats more , they were so tender! These are hard!
> And my arm work , killed! espically my tris they were fried , the rope pulldowns, I felt like crying LOL.


You mean - you liked the exercises I suggested?? 



Nice workout tom!  



> 3297 calories
> 33G fat (4G sat)
> 574G carbs (55G fiber)
> 182G protein
> ...


Yeah - personally I think that is too much juice - not only because of your tummy but because the fructose levels will be getting rather high too.

Next week, if you still have no glucose powder/dextrose powder or maltodextrose powder then I would think about something else (like smarties, sweets or a sports drink).


ps: in terms of gym passes - I don't know about up there - but down here you can get things for gyms that give you a '10 visit pass' - it is cheaper than just paying for a single visit... Could you get one of those??


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 14, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> OK, so I am only allowed one free guest pass, and after that there is a $15 fee...which is cheaper than $30. Or you could take the second week off too...just a thought


 ok thanks Jaim.
 Umm is there a X number of visit thingy I can buy like Emma suggested . If not I'll pay the $15 a visit thing , or just buy a month membership which every is cheaper lol.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You mean - you liked the exercises I suggested??
> 
> 
> 
> Nice workout tom!


 lol 'liked' dosen't cover it , I LOVED them . Espically the straight arm pulldowns! Am sore today!
 Thank - you!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - personally I think that is too much juice - not only because of your tummy but because the fructose levels will be getting rather high too.
> 
> Next week, if you still have no glucose powder/dextrose powder or maltodextrose powder then I would think about something else (like smarties, sweets or a sports drink).


 Ya way too much fruits .. add that juice ontop of an apple and 300G worth of banana .
 I'll look around next Monday , I'm thinking I might be able to get some at wall - marts 'nutrition' section .. maybe.
 I was thinking about smarties , but the fat content is like 17G! Not good of PWO , not to mention I had to keep fats at 35G. So if I can't find the powder stuff , then I guess my only option would be something like gatorade.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: in terms of gym passes - I don't know about up there - but down here you can get things for gyms that give you a '10 visit pass' - it is cheaper than just paying for a single visit... Could you get one of those??


 great idea! Thanks!
 Hopefulyl Jaim's has one .. I think my gym down here has something like that , or similar at least ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 14, 2005)

*June 14*

*Training - Cardio
*30 minutes of step class
 5 minute intervals on Tread-mill
 5 minute intervals on Stepper
 5 minute cool - down on tread - mill

 Great Workout today , the step class was great! Very puke worthy! by the end I thought my legs were gonna fall off , I couldn't do anymore they felt like jelly.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Yogurt , whey , oats , banana
 *PW* yogurt , oats , whey , juice
        Meal 2 - egg whites , muesli mix , olive oil , banana
                            Meal 3 - sweet potato , broccoli , chicken , olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper , fishies
   Meal 4 - yogurt, whey , xanthan gum , muesli mix , apple , fishies , walnuts
                               Meal 5 - Yogurt , santhan gum , muesli mix , walnuts, fishies, whey
                                             Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup



                                                                               Macros ~
         2403 calories
          52G fat (6G sat)
          298G carbs (46G fiber)
          186G protein

 omfg for the first half of the day I was farking STARVING! 
 I've noticed that lately I'm getting more hungry .. maybe my metabolism is picking up?? I mean I shouldn't have been able to eat that much yesterday without some major pain / bloat , but I was fine .. and this morning I actually woke up leaner than usual  , no bloat or water retention or anything  
 Weird ..


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8  hours

Wow. Today was hell. And it's gonna get even worse.
 Work is crazy! The girl that had a heart attack is taking another week off , Holly , the other one is having probelms with blood pressure / her sugars or something like that .. and Kathy is hard to get ahold of as we need her in there , but there's never an answer . And Tomorrow Kelly leaves for her vacation .. So guess what all that means?? Guess who has to work super long shifts and do 3 peoples job at once?? ME!
 I thought I was gonna snap tonight , it got soo damn busy


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 14, 2005)

O P.S. 
 Right now at work there is 1/4 of a 10" ice-cream cake with chocolate fudge in the center from Dairy Queen waiting for me in the freezer for Saturday 
 It was my mom's birthday on Mon. and that's the remainder of the cake that every one in the house said I could eat , I think they know how much I love cake and saved it purposly for me , it's my favorite thing ever.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 15, 2005)

Wait, just out of curiosity (I think I missed someting on the post), why did you drop down from around 2800 cals to 2400?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O P.S.
> Right now at work there is 1/4 of a 10" ice-cream cake with chocolate fudge in the center from Dairy Queen waiting for me in the freezer for Saturday
> It was my mom's birthday on Mon. and that's the remainder of the cake that every one in the house said I could eat , I think they know how much I love cake and saved it purposly for me , it's my favorite thing ever.


 Enjoy!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wait, just out of curiosity (I think I missed someting on the post), why did you drop down from around 2800 cals to 2400?


  Normally i eat 400G of carbs , but right now I'm trying to emphasize my back width / arms , so Wed (training day for arms / back width) is 600G of carbs and 20G less fats. Then on thursday to even it out I eat 300G of carbs .. look at june 13th posting 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Enjoy!!


 O I will! Right now it's the only thing keeping me going LOL!
 MMM tomorrow .. 
 i also get to eat banana + CC + PB + SF maple syrup , also REALLY REALLY yummy!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 15, 2005)

*June 15*

*Training - Hammies + Glutes + abs*
*SLDL - **45lbs* 1x12 ,  *115lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 (last two sets really bothered my knees ...)
*Split Squats -  **85lbs* 12 , 12 , 12 (HORRIBLE balance on all my sets , I mean REALLY bad , I kept falling to the side and at one point my leg in back of me on the becnh rub a wrong way and I have this scab on my ankle area from waxing and it rubs it off , so I was bleeding ..)
*Glute - Ham Raises -  *4 (bothered my right knee ..) 3 (had to stop cause my right knee REALLY hurt)

  Ab work was hovers / cable crunches ..


 Really weird / bad workout this morning. I'm sore right now , and in the gym I ws really sweaty .. but for some reason my knees were acting up and I had no balance at all on the split squats .. I think I need to reduce the weight on these and really focus on form more .. I don't know.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                           *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
       Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                           Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pysllium , pearly barley , walnuts , muesli mix, fishies, cinnamon, apple
   Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple , fishies , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, 
                              Meal 5 - Yogurt , psyllium , muesli mix , almond butter, fishies, whey
                                            Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies, SF maple syrup


                                                                              Macros ~
        2794 calories
         56G fat (6G sat)
         398G carbs (46G fiber)
         179G protein

  Macros are probably a little higher than this .. I've been feeling drained all day so I uped food by 5G or so here and there 
  O I also cheated and had 1 strawberry  


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

    Today has just been shit ass craptastic. it started with a bad workout , followed by the 9 hour shift at work from hell.
 AT lunch 3 (yes 3 , were only use to 1 at a time ..) HUGE power plants ordered .. and they all wanted it at 12:00 which gave us only 30 minutes to do it all. OMG .. needless to say it didn't happen! So dad was all pissy about that .. then after a good 3 hours he was fine .. then he randomly started talking to me about my mom and how 'he makes her so fucking angry' and all that stuff and how she's changed and she dosen't support him and he's given up and no longer wears his wedding ring. Well mom comes in and dad is doing all the book work (mom use to do this and she'd bitch to high heavens about it , so dad started doing it , his words to me were 'If your doing something that fustrates you like that , then fine I'll do it' ) so dad gets up and leaves for a second and mom comes over to me and says 'See how damn good I treat him, and yet he dosen't think I can handle the book work , see that??' So I said 'Well mom .. you use to complain about it all the time ..' and she goes 'Waht no I didn'?!' and I said 'yes .. yes you did, you'd be at 3am bitching about having to do the book work and how much trouble it was ..' and she was like 'So but I did it didn't I?!' and I was jsut like 'okay mom , whatever you say , I believe you .. ' So dad comes back to finish the book work and she comes up and goes 'So how come your doign the book work now?!' and he backed right down and goes 'I jsut thought it'd take a load off of you' and she screams 'bullshit , come on Johnny say it while Lewie's here ,say it!' 
 Yes , lets go get my brother and two little sisters and sit them down in front of my parents and watch them fight and tear apart their marriage , why limit the fun only to me? Why is it that I'm the only kid they talk about this stuff too , why is it that they feel the need to only fight in front of me, and only try and get me to pick a side?? even after I've told them I don't want to get in the middle .. I just dont' get it. If they need to vent to me sure I can let them , I can talk to them about it , but when it comes down to it I don't want to be in the middle choosing sides ..
 So anyways that jsut ended with my mom storming out the restaurant saying 'Both of you are no fucking good , both of ya are teamign up against me!'
  Anyways ..
 So then I had to do all this prep work and get through supper hour , and right now I feel so drained and I just don't have any energy at all I could pass out right now .. 
  and my stomach is so bloated right now ...

  Anyways that was the excitment of my fun day 
  I jsut keep telling myself

  CAKE TOMORROW!!  CAKE!  lovely HUGE piece of ice-cream with chocolate fudge tomorrow!
  I sooo can't wait  I'm gonna be one happy kid!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 15, 2005)

AHHH I'm getting a zit on my left check! 
 damn grease from work damn it to hell


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 16, 2005)

*June 16*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -

* Meal 1 - Tuna , vinnegar , pepper , rolled oats , strawberries , fishies , crystal light powder ~ 400 cals
        Meal 2 - CAKE!!  ~ 1000 cals 
                            Meal 3 - corn starch , olive oil , bean sprouts , celery , onions , salt , LOTS of chicken ~ 400 cals
    Meal 4 - CC  , banana , SF maple syrup , PB, fishies  ~ 350 cals 
                               Meal 5 - CC, banana , SF maple sryup , PB, fishies  ~ 350 cals

 Estimated cals - 2500


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*I'm out of green tea  .. I might drive to the restaurant and get some if I get really desperate ..
*Sleep -* 9 and a half hours


 Well .. woek up , went to work , now I'm home.
 I also just learned I'll be workign more hours than expected next week .. I have to work Tues and Wed. as well , so I my only day off is Monday .. which means I'm gonna be working 54 hours next week ..  lotsa money! lol that's the brightside ..

 I've included photos of the heavenly beauty they call 'cake'.
 I ate it all , and I also completely cleaned off all the frosting in the box .. 
 I also put a pic of the cake on a plate so you can see how big it was LOL
 The only bad thing was it took me 40 minutes to eat  Off course the restaurant is dead with no orders .. I pull out my cake and we hit a mini rush


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 16, 2005)

O P.S. weight this morning was 138.5lbs

 Also today will be the last day of fishies for me (I'll be replacing them / the olive oil in meal 3 with ground flaxseed .. also on a random note I always thought I TBSP of something was always 15G  .. I weighed out a TBSP of the stuff and on my scale it only went to like 3 - 5G, is my scale messed or is flaxseed weird like that???) .. my hemroid has been getting larger and is becoming really discomforting .. So I'll be giving the doc a call on Monday to see what can be done , hopefully so it dosen't interfer with toronto.
 I heard theres another way other than the way I got it done (being put to sleep and going into surgery adn having to rest for a week straight ..) , I heard that you can be fully awake and they needle in .. it .. and then they cut it out with a knife .. my mom got in done that way and she said thats it's the most painful thing that's ever happen to her , thats why I didn't want to get it done that way .. but aparently my mom said the up side to this way is that you don't have to rest an entire week , after it's done you jsut get someone to drive ya home , rest for the day and then the next day your back at it .. I'd perfer it that way so it dosen't interfer with work / the gym / toronto .. it's gonna hurt like a bitch though ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> also on a random note I always thought I TBSP of something was always 15G  .. I weighed out a TBSP of the stuff and on my scale it only went to like 3 - 5G, is my scale messed or is flaxseed weird like that???) ..


1TBSP = 15ml
That is a volume to volume comparison. You cannot compare volume to weight.  So your scale is right. Just calc the macros based on wether you are using weight or volume to measure it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom!!

 I am so sorry for not chatting lately!!  I have been really busy... stupid real life...  

I promise I'll try to pop back in later today and have a proper read through your journal ok?!

Hope you enjoyed that cake (oh my god it looks so yummy!!  ) and that you are having a fun weekend!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 1TBSP = 15ml
> That is a volume to volume comparison. You cannot compare volume to weight. So your scale is right. Just calc the macros based on wether you are using weight or volume to measure it.


 lol ok forgot it was 15ML not grams!  thanks adrian!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!!
> 
> I am so sorry for not chatting lately!!  I have been really busy... stupid real life...
> 
> ...


 LOL don't worry about it Emma! I probably wouldn't have had time to chat back  Yes stupid real life , really takes away time! LOL!
 Yes I did enjoy my cake , it was sooooooo yummy! and the fudge that was in the middle OMG tasted so good , like all these mini chocolate chips!
 anyways talk to ya later  lol


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2005)

*June 17*

*Training - Chest + Vertical back work
  Flat Bench Press -  **45lbs* 12 , *95lbs* 8 , 8 , 7 , 5
*Seated Row -  **45lbs* 12 , *70lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
*Incline Flys -  **15lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
*Bent over BB Row -  **45lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
*Face Pulls -  **30lbs* 12 , 12 , 12

  Great workout and it only took an hour  Compared to my usual hour and 40 minute Sunday workouts 
  Back is Really tender today 

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                             *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
         Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                             Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pearly barley , walnuts , muesli mix, flaxseed, cinnamon, apple
     Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple  , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, 
                                Meal 5 - Yogurt ,rolled oats ,flaxseed, whey
                                              Meal 6 - PB , CC , SF maple syrup


                                                                                Macros ~
 2812 calories
           50G fat (7G sat)
 407G carbs (50G fiber)
 185G protein

 Macros changed al ittle as I took out fishies and added flax and switched muesli  mix in meal 5 to rolled oats.


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

 Day late , but I was so busy from work .. didn't get home until 10:15 pm and I had to be in bed by 11 becuase I needed to wake up early the next morning for a hair coloring ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2005)

*June 18*

*Training - Quads + shoulders
  Overhead BB squat -  **25lbs* 12 , 12 ,12
*Full Squat -  **95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
*Seated DB Press -  **25lbs* 8 , 7 , 5 , 5
*Step - ups -  **25lbs* 12 , 12
*Leg Extension -  **30lbs* 12 , DROP *20lbs* 12
*DB Side lateral raises -  **10lbs*  12 , 12 ,12 *girl was using the cable*

  Great Workout , really worked up a sweat and was in and out of the gym in less than an hour  Really nice and fast workout ..


*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                               *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
           Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                               Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pearly barley , walnuts , muesli mix, flaxseed, cinnamon, apple
       Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple  , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, 
                                  Meal 5 - Yogurt ,rolled oats ,flaxseed, whey
                                                Meal 6 - PB , CC , SF maple syrup


                                                                                  Macros ~
   2812 calories
             50G fat (7G sat)
   407G carbs (50G fiber)
   185G protein



*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

 Well I got my hair highlighted .. she wanted ot try somethign new and bleached my hair .. lets just say I'm REALLY REALLY blonde now LOL! I've gotten ltos of compliments .. I'll try a put up a pic sometime during the week if I get a chance.
  Hugn out with Sarah and Corey during the day , then I was called into work for 30 minutes  my one day off .. o well. Then at night I hung out with Craig , Steve, Diane , Micheal , and Matt.

 Also omfg I made an ass out of myself today when we went to get gas .. I got $30 worth and I have alot of change .. so I wanted to get rid of some of it so I got $25 worth in bills , then I counted out $5 in change , 1 toonie ($2) , and 1 loonie ($1) and the rest in dimes (10 cents) and nickles (5cents) , so I counted it all out and went in to pay .. well there was two girls that I saw that were workign so I look down and get my money , lay down my bills , then I look up ... well who was behind them leaning on the counter lookijng at me , the hot dreamy guy! Instantly I droped all my damn change! So i picked it up and was 'oo sorry , umm just wait a second I'll count it out' Well FYI lewie , when he's around hot guys (espically this one!!!) starts to get nervous and he fumbles and can't think straight and can't talk right and is jsut really damn clumsy and stupid. So Clumsy stupid lewie + trying to count out $5 worth of change + super hot dreamy guy staring at me = FUCK UP!!
 Omg so bad .. I put down the loonie and toonie and sat there and stared at it .. it took the good part of 10 - 15 seconds (literally!) to realize $1 + $2 = $3!  so then I start counting out the dimes and nickles omg , my hand were shaking I looked up at one point and the guy was jsut leaning against the counter with his arms crossed smiling and laughing at me! omg I felt so stupid. And then I counted my change .. well I only had $29.30!! omfg so I was like 'I'm really sorry about all this , I'll be right back with some more money ..' So i run out to the ran and I'm like 'omfg sarah and corey I'm making an ass out of myself and Matts in there (the hot dreamy guy)!! , so I need another .70 cents, pass me my wallet' So i count out the money , take a deep breath , go back in and all my money's gone , and Matts gone and the girls standing there with .30 cents in her hands and she goes 'Umm bud you actually had more than enough ..'  I felt soooo stupid! I didn't even count it right after it took me like 3 mintues .. 
  So I was like 'ooo .. umm okay , thank - you' Got my receipt and ran the hell out of there ..

  Why do I fuck up and get nervous like that!! Ugh! The guys probably not even gay , I'm so stupid!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Why do I fuck up and get nervous like that!! Ugh! The guys probably not even gay , I'm so stupid!


Maybe next time dont dye your hair soooo blond?!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Tom! 

LOL!  Awwww... Don't worry about the money thing - it probably happens all the time to people who go in to pay so he probably didn't even think anything of it. Plus - I am sure he finds it less painful than the real butt-fluff people who come in and treat him with like he is invisable, pay for their gas and then go again...!

Anyway - if you really want to get to know him you should ask if he wants to have pizza/coffee with you guys some time! He might just say yes! 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Quads + shoulders
> Overhead BB squat -  **25lbs* 12 , 12 ,12
> *Full Squat -  **95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
> *Seated DB Press -  **25lbs* 8 , 7 , 5 , 5
> ...


Nice workout tom! How are you finding the overheads? 

If you are getting the hang of them then think about dropping the reps down to 5 or under (but don't drop the weight by a HUGE degree)  and then really working on the technique... That way you can slowly increase your weights and work up to single reps.



> Well I got my hair highlighted .. she wanted ot try somethign new and bleached my hair .. lets just say I'm REALLY REALLY blonde now LOL! I've gotten ltos of compliments .. I'll try a put up a pic sometime during the week if I get a chance.


  Yay - Piccies!!

And I keep meaning to ask - How is your puppy going? Is he getting really big now?


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Maybe next time dont dye your hair soooo blond?!


 LOL I swear to god it's a damn circle! I use to be really really smart , then I dye my hair blonde and  I'm dumber than a door nail!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!


 hey Emz!!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL!  Awwww... Don't worry about the money thing - it probably happens all the time to people who go in to pay so he probably didn't even think anything of it. Plus - I am sure he finds it less painful than the real butt-fluff people who come in and treat him with like he is invisable, pay for their gas and then go again...!
> 
> Anyway - if you really want to get to know him you should ask if he wants to have pizza/coffee with you guys some time! He might just say yes!


 lol I hope so! I felt like sucha  retard , I was completely fine when I first go in , but then I looked up and saw him looking at me and I just instantly droped all my money! ugh such a spaz!
  .. o god ME ask HIM out for pizza / coffee  I don't think i could ever do that! I find it hard enough to say 'gas for the van' or 'good , you?' when he asks 'how are ya today?' (store policy lol!!) when I'm near him  I literally stuble over my words. Not to mention I'd be soooo scared he'd be like "huh??  you talking about boy??' and then start laughing right in my face! I could see it now ..
 I could never make the first move ...
 So I'll stick with admiring him from afar and going into pay for gas and making a complete loser out of myself! hey mayeb I'll be lucky and he'll ask me out for pizza / coffee  - lol ya right! I'm a dreamer ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nice workout tom! How are you finding the overheads?
> 
> If you are getting the hang of them then think about dropping the reps down to 5 or under (but don't drop the weight by a HUGE degree) and then really working on the technique... That way you can slowly increase your weights and work up to single reps.


 overheads are going good  I really like them , and I got to be really explosive today and I only 'bounced' on like 1 or 2 reps and I caught myself and did what Adrian said , to stop before lock out and I was fine. I only stumbled kinda on around 4 reps out of those 3 sets , but I made sure I re-did the ones I did stumble on. there hard!
 Okay will try them with 5 or less reps , lol but did you mean 'don't *increase *the weight by a HUGE degree' ??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay - Piccies!!


 lol I'll try , maybe tomorrow night!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And I keep meaning to ask - How is your puppy going? Is he getting really big now?


 LOL yes he's getting big!! omg it's insane , and he's only gonna get bigger! , it was so sad though the other day , see he loves , jsut loves to go under neath my bed so I had to vaccuum my room / under the bed .. so I got him out from under the bed and put him on the bed , turned on the vaccuum cleaner and the vacuum cleaner scared him so badly he peed all over my bed / blankets , o I felt so bad ..
 So I'll no longer be vacuuming around him ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 19, 2005)

*June 19*

*Training - Abs + cardio
*Abs were 10 sets altogether  ..
 3 sets of negative dragon flags superseted with 3 sets of hovers
 2 sets of swiss ball bridges supersetd with 1 set of cable crunches ..

 Cardio was nice a fun. Omg it was soo humid /hot in the room . .the instructor said 'We'll TRY and get 30 minutes of step in .. but the rooms way to hot , so I'll be stoping if we start falling off our boards ... so if you guys need to come of your boards , espically for water , don't hesitate!' 
 So needless to say the cardio was very intense , but we made it through the 30 minutes .. So then after that I didn't have the energy / intensity to do sprinty stuff so i jsut walked some .. went like this
 5 minutes - 4MPH at 5% incline
 5 minutes - 4.5MPH at 5% incline
 5 minutes - 4MPH at 5% incline
 5 minutes - 4.5MPH at 5% incline
 5 minutes - 4MPH at 1% incline

 Was nice and sweaty afterwards .. very sweaty.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                              *PW*  oats , whey , grape / strawberry juice, yogurt
          Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites , olive oil , banana ,  
                              Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , pearly barley , walnuts , muesli mix, flaxseed, cinnamon, apple
      Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , apple  , chicken , frozen broccoli, olive oil , cayenne pepper , pepper, 
                                 Meal 5 - Yogurt ,rolled oats ,flaxseed, whey
                                               Meal 6 - PB , CC , SF maple syrup


                                                                                 Macros ~
  2812 calories
            50G fat (7G sat)
  407G carbs (50G fiber)
  185G protein


*Water -*3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

 Work was whole heaps of fun today  - 
 Although I did get 4 compliments there so that made my day 
 two grils from school came in for an eat - in , there kinda my 'fake cousins' , well randomly one of them just said I was cute LOL 
 Then another girl came in for an eat-in and I screwed up some numbers on the cash register so I had to re-do it and dad was laughing at me and said 'can ya tell he's new?" (I normally never ever work cash .. I'm soo bad at it) and the girl said 'ahh it's alright , since he's cute he's allowed to be slow' lol then Kathy and Kelly said they REALLY REALLY like my hair, and looks really nice , so those made my day  - I don't get to many compliments 
 Then at night I hung eout with Mike , Steve and Diane .. it was Steve and Diane's 1 year anniversay tonight 

 Umm also I searched and searched for dextrose and 'brewers sugar' and other stuff .. couldn't find any , the only thing I could find was dextros tablets , with had like 7 tablets in a thing and each had 4G of carbs worth .. so that would be pointless , so i went out and got some gatorade powder .. first ingredient is sugar , then dextrose , but O well  if need be I would of got candy ...

 Now I'm off to bed for 7 hours of sleep  have to wake up early tomorrow to get my arm / vertical back workout in and then get ready for work ..

 O. P.S. Jaim if your reading this I'll reply to your PM tomorrow night , promise! I've just been so crazy busy lately ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 20, 2005)

*June 20*

*Training - Vertical Back + Arms
  jump Pull-ups - *_1:30 rest - 4 , 4
_*WG Lat Pulldowns -  *_1 min rest - *80lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 + 1 iffy rep , 6 + 1 cheat
_*Straight Arm Pulldowns -  *_1:30 rest - *40lbs* 9 (kinda weird ..) *35lbs* 11 (better ..)
_*DB Curls -   *_- 1:15 - *20lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 , 6
_*CG Bench Press - *_1:15__*60lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 , 5
*
  DB Preacher Curls * - *15lbs* , 12 , 12 *each rep held for 4 secs at top of movement*
  Super Seted with
*Rope Pulldowns -  **25lbs* 9 , 9

_Great Workout. I've decided to start writting my rest intervals so I can become stricter and hopefully lower them .. I'm thinkin gabout trying to lower each by 10 seconds maybe every 2 -3 weeks ..
 The jump pullups were becuase all the benches were beign used so i had to use this little plank thingy .. got my up high enough to grab the bars and then I'd have to jump and pull myself up at the same time then lower ..

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                *PW*  oats , whey , gatorade powder, yogurt
            Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana ,  
                                Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey , whole wheat sphaggetti,  apple
        Meal 4 - Sweet Potato ,   , chicken , whole wheat sphaggetti
                                   Meal 5 - Yogurt ,rolled oats whey
                                                 Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, cinnamon , stevia , flaxseed


                                                                                   Macros ~
 3277 calories
 29G fat (5G sat)
 576G carbs (56G fiber)
    180G protein


*Water -*3L + had some more ..
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 7 hours

 So tired today .. ugh almost fell asleep at work.

 Anyways I've been thinking that I'm gonna need to switch up some stuff exercise wise , as this is the 11th week without a change (well except some stuff)

  My chest / back work is fine as that's been changed ..
  Triceps .. hmm well think I need to change the CG bench press?
  Biceps .. think I have to change this all together ..
  Quads .. hmm do I need to change my squats around??
  Hammies - hmm don't know do I need to change my SLDLs?? 

 lol .. I have a couple ideas of some new exercises but I'm not sure if I need to get rid of the Squats / CG bench press / SLDLs. Will just changing everything else be as effictive?


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 21, 2005)

*June 21 ... omg i leave for Toronto soon!*

*Training - Cardio
*_30 minute step class
  2 minutes Treadmill @ 6mph
  3 minutes Treadmill @ 8mph
  2 minutes Treadmill @ 6mph
  3 minutes Treadmill @ 9mph
  5 minutes Treadmill @ 4mph

_Good workout. It was weird though , casue I still had LOTS of energy left in me .. like the intensity was the same, was sweating buckets but I still coulda kept going , probably would of if I didn't have to go to work .. 
  Probably cause of all the food I ate yesterday 

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                  *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
              Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana ,  flaxseed , Pam cooking spray
                                  Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, oats , flaxseed , crystal light , apple
          Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli
                                     Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , almond butter
                                                   Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                     Macros ~
 2381 calories
 45G fat (7G sat)
 307G carbs (37G fiber)
      183G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 7 hours

 Well like I said , early in the day i had tons of energy .. then I went to work and instantly I had no energy left in me .. omg I've been a zombie all day. I feel sooo tired. I think it's the lack of sleep ..
  Anyways today was the last day of crazy work hours  So that means tomorrow ...
 I GET TO SLEEP IN!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways I've been thinking that I'm gonna need to switch up some stuff exercise wise , as this is the 11th week without a change (well except some stuff)


I have come to the conclusion that i should 'quit' while i am ahead. So 6-8weeks i plan to take a break without fail. But in my case i am pushing _all _bodyparts to the max at every session. I am not holding any back. So things do catch up with me after a while.

Are you feeling bored of your wo? no energy? feeling drained? if it is not caused by the lack of sleep as well as lots of work that you have been doing, then you can keep going if you like. Or maybe do a light wo week and then get back to your wo. But first make sure you get enough rest and test the next session. If all is going well, then stick to it. You dont have to change for the sake of changing because you reached a certain number.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol .. I have a couple ideas of some new exercises but I'm not sure if I need to get rid of the Squats / CG bench press / SLDLs. Will just changing everything else be as effictive?


You could do variations of those exercises. E.g. Hack or front squats insetad of back squats...etc. But, if your lifts are progressing and you are not bored with the routine, then you could stick to the routine. Not really necc to change things around. Progressive reps and poundages will enable growth and if you are able to do that, then you could stick with the routine.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that i should 'quit' while i am ahead. So 6-8weeks i plan to take a break without fail. But in my case i am pushing _all _bodyparts to the max at every session. I am not holding any back. So things do catch up with me after a while.


 Hmmm , ya idealy 8 weeks is usually good for a rest , but not for me  I like pushing it .. I know I can tell I need a break soon.
  lol  I progress my chest / legs in a different way , I don't progress them through load , I progress them through density training. ( amount of muscular you can perform in a specified time , eg. Cutting down rest intervals) , Today I was able to get my SLDL's down to 1 min rest (except one set that I needed 1:15  ) I really thought I wasn't gonna be able to get the last 3 reps on the last set , really intense 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you feeling bored of your wo? no energy? feeling drained? if it is not caused by the lack of sleep as well as lots of work that you have been doing, then you can keep going if you like. Or maybe do a light wo week and then get back to your wo. But first make sure you get enough rest and test the next session. If all is going well, then stick to it. You dont have to change for the sake of changing because you reached a certain number.


 Ya I think for the most part I'm getting bored , I wasnt to change things up a bit. Like today instead of doing Split Squats , I did reverse DB lunges (couldn't help myself , the DB's were calling my name  ) , and it REALLY REALLY made a difference , made it a GREAT workout , and I had LOTS of fun.  lol almost even killed myself and when I came up on one of the reps I pushed to much and I set the mat under my foot flying backwards and I almost toppled LOL! 
 But I plan on taking a week off after Toronto




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You could do variations of those exercises. E.g. Hack or front squats insetad of back squats...etc. But, if your lifts are progressing and you are not bored with the routine, then you could stick to the routine. Not really necc to change things around. Progressive reps and poundages will enable growth and if you are able to do that, then you could stick with the routine.


 O I always thought that no matter what you should change your routine at a minimum of 6-8 weeks and at a maximum of 11 - 12 weeks , as your body's more than likely adapted to those certain exercises 
 But I think I'm gonna change it up for boredom sake 

 I also thought about front squats .. just scared to try them out. I was thinking I could do one of two things to replace the back squats.
 A) I could do 2 sets of Jump Squats as a warm - up then do 4 sets of overhead squats
 B) I could do 3 sets of Overhead Squats as a warm up then do 4 sets of Front Squats ..
 I'd perfer A) but since I can't lift alot doing overhead squats I'm not sure if it'd be enough for my legs .. O well guess I'll be giving front squats a try .. I'm gonna re-work my routine now and post it in the trainign section once I'm done ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> almost even killed myself and when I came up on one of the reps I pushed to much and I set the mat under my foot flying backwards and I almost toppled LOL!







			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O I always thought that no matter what you should change your routine at a minimum of 6-8 weeks and at a maximum of 11 - 12 weeks , as your body's more than likely adapted to those certain exercises


As far as i know, if the routine is working (you can increase reps/poundages) then leave it alone. No point in trying to fix something that works. Most advanced BBers wil regularly change. Mostly because they have gotten to a point where they have tried a lot of stuff and are moving the max they can. their bodies adapt more quickly at that stage. At your stage your body is probably not yet adapted to the training, if you are still improving.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I think I'm gonna change it up for boredom sake


Ok, if it makes the wo intresting, then go ahead. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I also thought about front squats .. just scared to try them out. I was thinking I could do one of two things to replace the back squats.
> A) I could do 2 sets of Jump Squats as a warm - up then do 4 sets of overhead squats
> B) I could do 3 sets of Overhead Squats as a warm up then do 4 sets of Front Squats ..
> I'd perfer A) but since I can't lift alot doing overhead squats I'm not sure if it'd be enough for my legs .. O well guess I'll be giving front squats a try .. I'm gonna re-work my routine now and post it in the trainign section once I'm done ..


Am not sure you should do the overhead stuff much. You need arm strength to lift enough weight to work your legs. But post the routine, lets see what feedback comes through.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 rofl and what made it worse was after the set and I went to kick it back into place , I was so stubly cuase my legs hurt that when I kicked I compltely missed the matt LOL , my foot wen way over it!
 I quickly looked around and no one saw me thank god!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As far as i know, if the routine is working (you can increase reps/poundages) then leave it alone. No point in trying to fix something that works. Most advanced BBers wil regularly change. Mostly because they have gotten to a point where they have tried a lot of stuff and are moving the max they can. their bodies adapt more quickly at that stage. At your stage your body is probably not yet adapted to the training, if you are still improving.
> 
> 
> Ok, if it makes the wo intresting, then go ahead.


 Who knows  O well for anity reasons I soo needed a change. I want to try out some new exercises! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Am not sure you should do the overhead stuff much. You need arm strength to lift enough weight to work your legs. But post the routine, lets see what feedback comes through.


 lol ya that's why I didn't do it that way .. I'm defintly not ready / strong enough yet to get into that type of stuff. But after I work out my pysique I'm gonna start working on my strength and all those fun oly lifts


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 22, 2005)

*June 22*

*Training - Hammies + Glutes + abs*
*SLDL - *_1:00 rests (except one set where I needed 1:15  ) *45lbs* 12 , *115lbs* 8 , 8 ,8 ,8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:15 minutes rest between each leg - *30lbs* 12 , *35lbs* 12 , 12
*Glute - Ham Raises -  *1:30 rest - 6 , 4

_Abs were usual stuff.

 Great workout. Those reverse lunges really got my glutes well, they were really hard after I uped the weight to 35lbs , really hard. Went fast on them, tried to let my knee just 'kiss' the ground.
 Then later on during the day at work my right hamstring all of a sudden clenched up and started having spasms  but after I rubed it it was fine ..
 Also noticed I have a 'knot' in my back ..

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                   *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
               Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                   Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
           Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple
                                      Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                    Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                      Macros ~
   2812 calories
              50G fat (7G sat)
    407G carbs (50G fiber)
    185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 10 hours

Yay for sleep
 Did my new routine stuff. Then went to work (I decided to wear a t-shirt and one fo the girls , Kelly , that works there looked at me and went 'Holy crap you have REALLY nice shoulders' then ran her fingers across them  that made me feel good LOL!) also the girl that was sick for 2 weeks snubed us again tonight  fucking cunty ass skanky whore , ugh I was sooo pissed off. I was like 'Yay I just get to do my regular job and bag and not have to cook in the greasy / HOT HOT kitchen' but nooo she had to not show up which means I had to cook .
 Anyways then I hung out with Sarah and Corey.

 OFF / cheat day tomorrow!
 fuck I've been craving some pizza for the last two days ,  I'm gonna get a 12" tomorrow and jsut load it with cheese / hamburger! 
 Also I've decided next week I' won't be having a cheat .. as I'll be leaving Monday and from that point on my diet is gonna get funky.

 P.S. Waxing appointment is on Tuesday  Can't wait , my legs are getting really hairy


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> fuck I've been craving some pizza for the last two days ,  I'm gonna get a 12" tomorrow and jsut load it with cheese / hamburger!


mmmm... Pizzaaaaa!!!!!!!!! (and doughnuts)


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> mmmm... Pizzaaaaa!!!!!!!!! (and doughnuts)


 LOL! HOMER!! I love Homer! 
 Yup good old pizza .. and considering I just weighed myself this morning and I weigh 137lbs  which means I lost 1.5lbs this week (probably becuase instead of sitting my lazy ass down all day infront of the computer , I had to work in a super hot sweat inducing kitchen ..) I think I'll even eat a 16" pizza  I can get a 12" down in me no problem , so LOL I'll see how I can handle a 16".


 P.S. no one's responding to my new routine. LOL it must be really bad .. I'm scared to "bump" it and seem pushy ..
 ahh lol I'm such a pussy , might as well go try and bump it, what's the worse that could happen.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 23, 2005)

Holy crap 

 LOL whenever I've eaten a 12" pizza with some cheese / hamburger meat I've only ever counted it as around 1000 cals .. well in reailty it's actually around 2200 !! ROFL opps.
 So ya maybe getting a 16" today is out of the question  and I'll stick with the 12" as that's what I normally get


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 23, 2005)

*June 23*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -

* Meal 1 - Rolled oats , Banana , tuna , vinnegar , pepper , crystal light powder
 Meal 2 - 1.4L of 'smart scoop' ice - cream. It was basically low it fat , with 125ml being 120 cals and 1.5G of fat. 
                                    Meal 3 - CC , banana , SF maple syrup , PB
            Meal 4 - CC , muesli mix , SF maple syrup , whey , PB
                                       Meal 5 - CC , banana , SF maple syrup , PB

              Estimated Calories ~ 2900 (1400 from the ice-cream LOL)

 Figured it'd be better to eat more today.


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 10 hours

Ok so I go to the store to get some 'fat free' cheese for my pizza later , figured it'd be better so I could eat more volume for the same amount of calories LOL. But then I saw something .. Ice - cream! and there was this cookies and cream stuff that was 1.89L (nice huge tub) with only 120cals per 125ml!!! Do you know what that meant?? It meant I could eat nearly the entire thing!!  So I bought it and then gave a each Sarah and Corey a cups worth (lol I look at them and said 'Ok you guys can only have a cup exactly' and measured it all out and everything LOL - I'm such a pig  I felt liek I shoulda just broken up with some-one , me sitting there in this nice chair, holding ahuge tub of ice - cream and watching will and grace.) So I ate basically the entire thing .. mmm. It was SOOO good.

 Then i had to work ...
 Tomorrow I'm not going in. Instead I'm going to the hospital to hopefully get my hemroid removed. My surgeon is on holidays so he called up saying just to head to out patients and they'll fix me up.
 So I'll be waking up early tomorrow and probably having to rush through my routine (may superset stuff depending on time) .. Then get it done .. don't know how long it will be , so I might miss a meal , I have no clue ..
 Then I'll proabbyl ask the surgeon if it'd be alright for Monday to do squats or not .. if not I'll probably have some fun in the leg press machine ..


 O god this is gonna hurt!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. no one's responding to my new routine. LOL it must be really bad .. I'm scared to "bump" it and seem pushy ..


I have seen that thread. Will respond in it tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have seen that thread. Will respond in it tomorrow.


 Ok 

 lol I bumped it and still no one said anything , so I'm guessing it's alright .. or it's just that bad no one's gonna touch it LOL.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 24, 2005)

*June 24*

*Training - Horizontal Work
Bench Press - *_*45lbs* 12, *95lbs* 8 , 8 ,7 ,6
 Super Seted with ..
*Seated Rows - **20lbs* 12 , *80lbs* 8 , 8 ,8 6

*Decline Flys - **15lbs* 12 , 12 ,12
 Super seted with
*Bent over BB Rows -  **50lbs* 12 , 12 ,12

*Face Pulls -  **40lbs* 12 , 12 ,12

_Well I basically ended up superseting everything cause I woke up 40 minutes late.
 OMG this killed me .. Right now my chest is sore to touch and my back is burning and I'm having to constantly shrug my shoulder blades backwards ..
 I thought it was gonna be really crappy and I was gonna lose strength on alot of stuff. But the only thing that suffered was my bench press .. everything else increased .. I was really really surprised I got all my reps with the bent over BB rows .. last week the 45lb was so heavy to me (yes I'm weak LOL) 
 Anyways I'm not sure If I want to maybe superset this all the time now or not .. really saves on time , this workout was about 25 minutes .. and I'm sore as hell. 

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                    *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
                Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                    Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
            Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple
                                       Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                     Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                       Macros ~
    2812 calories
               50G fat (7G sat)
     407G carbs (50G fiber)
     185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 7 and a half hours

Well went to the hospital today .. the doc said mine was internal and basically that no matter what there's always a hint of them and there's nothign you can do. And that there just inflamed veins  so you have to take proper care of it to decrease the swelling. I was using prep H for a bit and it took it down alot. So the doc gave me a prescription for another type of cream and said this'll work even better and to use it to 7 - 10 days and I'll be fine and dandy  - so no painful surgery thingy.

 I'm still weary as to put fish oil back into my diet as it seems the week I came off of them it reduced the pain / discomfort ALOT. 

 Anyways , just had a relaxing day. Was suppos to work but I didn't. I was suppos to cover someone's shift tomorrow .. another 7 hours. So iwas liek 'Well theres NO WAY I'm working today, I've had one day off in the last 2 1/2 weeks .. and even on that day off I had to work for an hour! (Tomorrow is suppos to be a day off for me) So I didn't go and Lukie (my brother) went instead. But now the girl can work tomorrow so I don't have to cover the shift .. but I think I'll pop in for 3 -4 hours around supper time to help her out. She's got alot of problems with her heart right now .. alot. And she's also just been diagnoised with diabetes and has been having heart attacks ..
 So I'll pop in and help her out ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Tom 

Will try to pop in for a little while tomorrow to say hello... (I'll try to sneak on at work  ).

Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways I'm not sure If I want to maybe superset this all the time now or not .. really saves on time ,


Supersets (and dropsets) are suggested to be done once every 3rd week.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom
> 
> Will try to pop in for a little while tomorrow to say hello... (I'll try to sneak on at work  ).


 f

 Hey Emma , nice to hear from ya!!
 LOL I wish my work place had internet .. well maybe not I'd probably not do any work than 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope everything is going well for you.


 eh , had an little tiffy with my dad today. But other than that things are going great and I"m so excited , I leave for Toronto on Monday  Can you believe it?! It's actually happening!!

 Hope everythings getting better with you as well!  , Of course it is though , LOL your a fighter


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Supersets (and dropsets) are suggested to be done once every 3rd week.


 OO really?? I've noticed Emma has been superseting her her chest / back workouts frequently as well.
 Or well she's alternating LOL not sure if it's the same.

 But it's nice for a change I think I might do it every 2 -3 weeks.
 It was such a great workout!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 25, 2005)

*June 25*

*Training - Quads + Shoulders
Box Jump Squats - *_*6 steps each side* 2 (stumbled) , 12
*Overhead Squats -  *1:15 rests - *45lbs* 9 *55lbs* 6 (arms bent, I straightened them out and coulda kept going .. but that defeats the form of it I guess ..)
*Front Squats - *1:00 rest - *45lbs* 12 , *85lbs* 8, 8 ,8 ,8
*DB Arnold Press - *1:30 rests -*25lbs* 8 ,8 ,8 ,7 (ARG!! I wanted that last rep!)
*Single Leg Press - *no rets inbetween legs - *180lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
*Leg Extension -  **30lbs* 12 , DROP *20lbs* 12
*Upright Rows -*__*40lbs* 12 , 12 ,12

  looks like alot but I was in and out of the gym within an hour  
_
    Good Workout was plenty sore.
 Just some things .. the box jump squats were HARD! omg .. I think I might reduce it down to 4 steps on each side next time (ps I use a step board for these). The overhead Squats went really well , and I know I coulda used more weight , but I got the weight up and I went to squat .. and then I realized that I was wearing the WRONG boxers I have this one pair that's playboy bunny and it's this sily type material , but the problem is is that in them I can't bend my knees much or else they get tight and fell like they'll rip. So I had to hike them up and then do my squats espically since I do full squats .. omg. And then they kept falling .. just horrible. I coulda did better ..
 Same thing for the Front squats , boxers got in the way. I'm also jsut not sure if I like these .. I did my first set with 85lbs and it REALLY REALLY hurt my collar bone .. when I set the two bones that stick out were all red and sore. So I put on these pipe thingy over the bar for my next sets ..made it alot better. But the bar kept kinda sliding down my arm .. one set was really bad where the bar was where it was suppos to be on one side , but the other side was on my bicep. But towards the last set I realized that it's alot easier / better that wehn I put my hands on the bar to wrap them around it to a certain degreee to really hold the bar in place .. before I was jsut keeping my hands straight and jsut laying them ontop of the bar ..
    arnold press went really really well.
    Leg press and the leg extension killed me ..
 and the upright rows .. ugh .. they hurt my wrist really bad. Well at least the first and second set did. I can't keep a close grip , so I have to have a shoulder width grip and that lessens the pain.
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                        *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
                    Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                        Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
    Meal 4 - Sweet Potato , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple , SF ketchup (stressful night at work , I needed it!! LOL)
                                           Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                         Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                           Macros ~
        2812 calories
                   50G fat (7G sat)
         407G carbs (50G fiber)
         185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 and a half hours

   Day went well , did some theaurputic cleaning , then went out for some things ...
 Well I get to the grocery store and theres no yogurt!! Ugh .. So the next shipment is not coming in untill tuesday night , so I have to get some wed. morning. So in the mean time I had to get this other brand of yogurt in the 'health' section that's more expensive .. we'll see how it goes. 
    So i get eveything (or at least I thought everything ..) then I go to get gas ..
 OMG .. why?! for the ove of god why do I keep going to the same gas station?!?! they probably all think I'm a fucking retard by now ..
 ok So I get in there , and well since I'm alone i need to go into the full service part , because come-on there's no way in hell I'm pumping my gas , not happening, I'm too much of a prissy bitch for that. So the full service thing is kinda crowded .. really busy .. so I go to the other side of the lot and wait in the parking lot for some cars to leave .. well they did and I procedded .. well I'm driving I get to the gas thing and then I hear this SNAP! , I was like omfg what the hell did I jsut run over?!?! and the guy that working there is attending to the car on the other side and he turns around and looks at me weirdly and I jsut give this baffled look. So I go forward a little more and then stop and try to open my gas thingy. Well I realized I was on the wrong side , so I had to turn my car back on and drive forward and then come back .. as I came back I saw what I ran over .
 You know those windsheild wipers?? Well ya one of them was up against the gas thingy leaning and I kinda ran it over and it snaped in half ..
 So I stoped my car and the guy comes over to me and he look at me and goes 'You broke my windsheild wiper ...' So I started saying 'omg I'm soo sorry I'll pay fo..' then he randomly screams 'You killed BOB!!' ROFL. So ya basically it went on like that , I was laughing so hard at myself and the guy was really nice about it and kept joking about it. At one point he tried putting it in the garbage can but it wouldn't fit! And then I asked 'umm am I the first person to ever do this?' and he goes 'yup , first person to ever kill a windsheild wiper here' omg lol. I felt like a retard.

    So then I head to work .. on the way there I realized I forgot to buy 
    A) Wax
    B) sweet potatos
 And I was jsut gonna get my barley / rye / oat flake mix after work as that stre was close to work.
 Well after work (whichw as fucking hell , dad decided to be a prick to me today, anything I did was wrong , and he wouldn't even give explantions as to why it's wrong he'd just scream 'Wrong! Thing MY WAY! They only my way! don't matter why , it the only way MY WAY! ' like for instance we had a cantonese chow mein order witht he noodles seperate. Well I did the noodles up and put the in a squat container like it always is done and then you give it to dad and he puts the veggie mix ontop of it .. well I put it in the square container and I closed it and he goes 'You put it in the soo guy container' (there exactly the same except this one is rectanugluar) and I was like 'Okay ...' and then he procedded to scream the 'MY WAY" speech.
    Everyone else in the restaurant was like  and would whisper to me 'don't worry your doing great .. I dont' know what his problem is.' and they'd try pickign up for me .. but ugh nevermind. )
    So then I went home and realized I forgot the damn rye / barely / oat flake mix! 

    So it turned into a bad night.

    But hey I get my legs waxed tomorrow  no more hairy legs!! 


 And now I'm heading to get in a nice relaxing epsome salth bath with some green tea and a book


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Tom - 

Supersets are fine - I do them a fare bit and there is no hard or fast rule as to when you should or should not use these things...  But I would probably think about doing alternating sets most of the time instead (this is done more slowly - so you do one set of the first exercise then rest for 30 sec, do a set of the next exercise, then rest for 90 to 120 sec... then go back to the first exercise again). Stick to doing supersets occasionally and that way your body does not get used to them and you can use them for their shock value.


Also - one suggestion:


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Quads + Shoulders
> Box Jump Squats - *_*6 steps each side* 2 (stumbled) , 12
> *Overhead Squats -  *1:15 rests - *45lbs* 9 *55lbs* 6 (arms bent, I straightened them out and coulda kept going .. but that defeats the form of it I guess ..)
> *Front Squats - *1:00 rest - *45lbs* 12 , *85lbs* 8, 8 ,8 ,8
> ...


Probably not the best to do explosive work before strength stuff - that is  - I would think about a different warm up. Your jump squats would be ok later - but first up is the wrong place to put them.

Maybe do your legs in this order:
front squats
Overhead squat
Single leg press ss' jump squats

OR:
front squats
overhead squat
Single leg press
Jump squats


I'll try to comment on the rest of your program later - but I want to get some dinner and go to bed at the moment.

Good luck for your wax tomorrow!  You'll have to tell us if you ended up screaming like a girl!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OO really?? I've noticed Emma has been superseting her her chest / back workouts frequently as well.
> Or well she's alternating LOL not sure if it's the same.
> 
> But it's nice for a change I think I might do it every 2 -3 weeks.
> It was such a great workout!


Yes. I like supersetting (and dropsets) as well. It is just that on weekdays, i go to the gym after work which is a very busy time at the gym. So doing supersets dosent work most of the time as i generally might have to wait for equip while someone else finishes his set. But as Emma mentioned, dont overdo it. Here is some info. Intensity Building Technique Videos!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom -
> 
> Supersets are fine - I do them a fare bit and there is no hard or fast rule as to when you should or should not use these things...  But I would probably think about doing alternating sets most of the time instead (this is done more slowly - so you do one set of the first exercise then rest for 30 sec, do a set of the next exercise, then rest for 90 to 120 sec... then go back to the first exercise again). Stick to doing supersets occasionally and that way your body does not get used to them and you can use them for their shock value.


 Alright will give alternating stuff a try  , think I should do that stuff with my bicep / tricep work as well? Currently I've jsut been doign the two main exercises superatly then the minor ones I superseted ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - one suggestion:
> 
> Probably not the best to do explosive work before strength stuff - that is - I would think about a different warm up. Your jump squats would be ok later - but first up is the wrong place to put them.
> 
> ...


 Okay   thank - you Emma!!
 Will give that a shot , I think I'll have to do the one where jump squats aren't superseted becuase I need to use the step boards on the top floor.
 Also for these I should be working on being explosive and getting higher and higher right?? (incrasing the steps underneath the board ..)

  MMMM dinner and sleep , two great combos!! I need some sleep myself!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck for your wax tomorrow!  You'll have to tell us if you ended up screaming like a girl!


  LOL!! k will post about that


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes. I like supersetting (and dropsets) as well. It is just that on weekdays, i go to the gym after work which is a very busy time at the gym. So doing supersets dosent work most of the time as i generally might have to wait for equip while someone else finishes his set. But as Emma mentioned, dont overdo it. Here is some info. Intensity Building Technique Videos!


 LOL well at least you guys have multiple things  like one time in your journal you said 'and all the squat racks are alwasy being used by the same people when I get in ..' I'm like 'HOLY CRAP!! my gym only has 1 squat rack ! LOL , thank god no one else ever ever squats .. if it's ever being used it's for curls ...

 Thanks for the link will check it out tomorrow as I'm super tired right now!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2005)

*June 26*

*Training - Cardio (and shoulda been ab work too ..)
*_Intervals on The steeper.
 Interval changed every :15 seconds , total time was 30 minutes, changed inbetween Lvl. 70 , 75 , 80.

 Cool Down -
 Treadmill
 4mph - 3 minutes
 3.5mph - 2 minutes.


_Well oringaly I shoulda done a step class + ab work .. but umm I kinda woke up 1 hour and 10 minutes late .. I woke up right at 9am right when the step class begins .. , no I couldn't have slept in till at least 8:50am and rushed like hell to the step class .. ugh 
 So i also didn't have time to do ab work as I had to work ..
 But the steeper cardio was pretty intense on the machine it said I burnt 521 calories , LOL. That's the most I've ever gotten one of those counter thingys too. I was sweaty , but not to the degree of my other cardio sessions , I just couldn't get the top part of my hair wet LOL!

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                     *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
                 Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                     Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
             Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple
                                        Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                      Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                        Macros ~
     2812 calories
                50G fat (7G sat)
      407G carbs (50G fiber)
      185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 9 hours .. unforuntaly.

Well I got my waxing done today.  ..



 suprislingly it didn't hurt at all  the girl that did it was REALLY REALLY good , it was very painless and very quick. My legs are really really red / bumpy right now though LOL.

 But then we went out to get other waxing stuff to use on .. *cough* other areas *cough*
 OMFG. the pain. LOL you know your close to someone when they offer to wax your ass for ya ROFL! Sarah ended up waxing my ass for me , omg it hurt SOOO SOOO much , you have no idea. Didn't even realy work.
 They I attempted to do  .. other areas .. and NOPE wasn't happening!! I was nearly in tears and no hair even came up. So I'll stick to the veet stuff for my other areas LOL and jsut get my legs waxed. Easier this way.

 Umm other than that day was pretty sutble. Had to work for a little.

 Also for my food tomorrow , it's a high carb day. So in total I eat 300G of banana. Well when I was doign the banana out for my pancake it should of only had 170G , but I was thinking of 300G becuase that's what it is in total. So I mad ethe pancake with 300G of banana , I didn't realize until after I had it on the pancake. So in my pre workout shake that's suppos to have 130G , I only put in 80G , so tomorrow I'll only eat an extra 50G of banana.

 time for sleep.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2005)

P.S. Adrian , after Emma's post I remebered you said you were gonna post in my thread , so I went and hunted it out , saw your response. Will reply on it here tomorrow , don't got time tonight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I got my waxing done today.  ..


Since it is your first time, i can imaging you squirming in your seat on the bus as you will have a stubble by the time you get on the bus.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 27, 2005)

Why would you need a bikini wax??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Why would you need a bikini wax??


I guess he plans to wear a pink bikini on the beach in Toronto.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Since it is your first time, i can imaging you squirming in your seat on the bus as you will have a stubble by the time you get on the bus.


 It was so funny cause I was telling her about how Sarah treid to do my legs (Sarah was in the room with me) and how she bruised / scar my legs (I have scars on them for her .. scars!) and the girl was like well that's because she was pulling up , not towards .. when you pull up you take skin with it. LOL me and Sarah were laughing so hard. So then after she was done adn my legs were so red so she said 'don't worry those'll be gone in a couple of .." Then I cut her off saying 'days LOL' and then she said 'nope only hours...' So I said 'OO really cause when Sarah did them it took almost a week to go away' and then she said 'Ya it was called the 'healing process' when she did them to you , riping your skin off and everything.' LOL we all started laughing so hard.

 Then also there's more to the ass waxing but I was too tired to write about it.. well she started waxing it , and there's this group of family we haven't seen in SOO long , well there down to visit so , they wanted to see me .. what perfect timing right in the middle of sarah waxing my ass so I put my pants on and do this like crab walk upstairs , talk for a bit then go back down and my ass checks were Glued Togehter!!  ahh I laugh about it now , but it fucking hurt like a bitch getting them apart!



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Why would you need a bikini wax??


 
 LOL becuase all hair is nasty  Ugh I hate body hair!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I guess he plans to wear a pink bikini on the beach in Toronto.


 Hey , don't be stupid! , Of course my bikini's pink , but you forgot about the little pretty flower on it


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 27, 2005)

*June 27*

*Training - Vertical back + Arms 
  Negative Pull-ups - *_6 , 6
*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns -  *1:00 rests - *80lbs* 8, 8 ,8 , 7+ 1 cheat
*Straight arm pulldown -  *1:30 rests - *35lbs* 11 , 12 

*BB curl alternating with Close Grip Bench Press - **50lbs* / *65lbs*
  :50 / 1:00 rests (or to the best of my ability..) 8/8 , 8/6 , 7/6 , 6/6

*Hammer Curls (second set was 21's) alternating with Rope pulldown - **15lbs* / *25lbs*
  :30 / 1:00 rests - 15 / 11 , 7 & 7 & 7/ 10

_ Great Workout today , really hit my arms good. Decided to change something and do Barbell curls , these went really well. Also someone was usuing the only two 2 & 1/2lbs weights so I had no choice but to hike my close grip bench press up 5lbs. Went good though. Alternating those tow were really hard!
 The some dude had all the DB's that went form 20 - 40lbs .. (we only have 1 pair of DB for each weight) so I was stuck using the 15lbs for my hammer curls , which were way way to light .. coulda done possibly 25lbs. So for my second set I did 21's.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                       *PW*  oats , whey , Gatorade drink mix, yogurt
                   Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , lemon juice, Pam cooking spray, 
                                       Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, , apple , whole wheat sphagetti
               Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , whole wheat sphagetti
                                          Meal 5 - Yogurt , whey, oats , crystal light
                                                        Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                          Macros ~
 3342 calories
 33G fat (4G sat)
        419G carbs (50G fiber)
        186G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 11 hours 

 Well today I tried something new witht he gatorade mix powder. Last week I put in all 2.75 scoops of it and used only 500ml of water and drank it all PWO (suppos to use 500ml per scoop) well needless to say it was really strong ... So I ddi up 3 water bottles , drank 2 suring my workout and 1 PWO. OMG the pain .. the bloat! Hurt so much ..
 Also as you can see I slept 11 hours last night .. do you know what that means?? I had to eat all this food every 2 hours and 15 minute apart. LOL I did it though I'm a tank 
 Other than that nothign really happened .. helped Corey move some stuff to his new house (he's moving this friday) and besides that I was lazy all day  now it's 11:30pm .. gotta wake up at 7:50am for my step class. Wish my luck that I actually wake up this time ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 27, 2005)

P.S. Jaim I'm super tired so I'm heading to bed .. but I wanted to let you know I got your private messages (not sure if your able to read this as your computers broke ..), So tomorrow night I plan on callign around adn finding out the details as to when we'll be getting in. Then after that I'll give your cell a call , say around 8 - 9pm (your time) , sound alright??

 P.S. lol Adrian I think I need to start setting stuff up with you too ,  I leave Monday 
 Okay so your gyms on Borg street , you said you workout at around 6pm?? 
 I'll try my best to be there on Wednesday, might get lost LOL. So if I'm not there I'll try my best for Thurs. How that sound??

 I'm so excited right now , by this time next week I'm gonna be in Toronto , not crap ass Amherst! :bounce:


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. lol Adrian I think I need to start setting stuff up with you too ,  I leave Monday
> Okay so your gyms on Borg street , you said you workout at around 6pm??


 It's on Bloor street.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 28, 2005)

You might want to check this out in the meantime http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51132


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It's on Bloor street.


  Ok got your PM 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You might want to check this out in the meantime http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51132


 lol, I'm actaully having great results with training my arms seperatly. See I do a higher carb day and it's really working great for me. Before doing it the other way , as we both know my arms wern't growing at all!
 But today I actually got a compliment. I was with Diane and I was wearinga white  t-shirt with a button up shirt over it. Well We were sitting around just laughing when randomly she said 'Holy crap Lewie , your arms are getting bigger ..' I was like 'Huh?? except not , my arms are pweny' (I'm laughing because my arms are soo small!!) and she goes 'No .. like it's so .. weird. You can really tell your putting on alot of muscle .. it's so weird , it's hard to explain.' 
 It made me feel really good. I think it's cause I'm getting leaner that people are really starting to notice lately.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 28, 2005)

*June 28*

*Training - Abs + Cardio  *_(my last cardio day for like over 3 weeks  )
 30 minutes Step class 
 20 minutes Tread mill - 
 11 minutes at 4MPH
 2 minutes at 7.5MPH
 2 minutes at 11MPH
 3 minutes at 7.5MPH
 2 minutes at 3.5MPH

 Nice cardio workout today.

 Ab work was more than usual as I've only worked them once this week. It was a circuit of Ball Pikes , Hovers , Swiss ball Jacknifes , Swiss Ball Bridges , Swiss ball crunches , Leg raises , alternating leg raises , Cable Crunches , Attempted V- ups ( LOL )

_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                        *PW*  oats , whey , grape/strawberry juice , yogurt
                    Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , lemon juice, Pam cooking spray, flaxseed 
                                        Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, , apple , oats , flaxseed , crystal light
                Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , broccoli , olive oil
                                           Meal 5 - Yogurt , whey, xanthan gum , Peanut butter
                                                         Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                           Macros ~
2403 calories
52G fat (6G sat)
298G carbs (34G fiber)
         186G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

Hung out with Diane this morning , then I went to work  and
 :bounce:
I think my dad's giving me extra money for Toronto . I was talkign to him today and I was like 'Well .. umm you know I'm gone for 3 weeks .. and you know how you give me money every week for grocerys .. well umm could you give me grocery money for those 3 weeks?' and he's like 'You joking me?!' and I was like 'umm nope. See when I'm in Toronto and if it comes down to dinner or a pair of jeans .. I'm buying the jeans' So he said 'I'm not saying anything but , I may give you more , or I may give you none , you'll have to see' Which means he's gonan give me a couple hundred WHOO - HOO!! See he never says he likes to give me money when in in the restaurant around the workers , so I'm happy about this.

 Umm then saw Sarah and Corey's musical thingy at the church , it was hot! LOL.

 And tomorrow I'm helping Corey move .. then i'm gonna go to the bank and get an account and change some money into travelers cheque .. ​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. then i'm gonna go to the bank and get an account and change some money into travelers cheque ..
> [/center]


If you have a bank account, why dont you get your bank card? It will be safer to use that to withdraw money than walk around with cash. Or travellers cheques. You dont really need travellers cheques. You are in the same country.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think my dad's giving me extra money for Toronto . I was talkign to him today and I was like 'Well .. umm you know I'm gone for 3 weeks .. and you know how you give me money every week for grocerys .. well umm could you give me grocery money for those 3 weeks?' and he's like 'You joking me?!' and I was like 'umm nope. See when I'm in Toronto and if it comes down to dinner or a pair of jeans .. I'm buying the jeans'



I WILL NOT LET YOU DO THIS WHILE YOU ARE UNDER MY JURISDICTION! FOOD OVER FASHION MY FRIEND!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 29, 2005)

*June 29*

*Training - Hammies + Glutes
Sumo Deadlift -  *_1:00 rest - *45lbs* 12 , *115lbs* 6 ,6 ,6, 6
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 rests between legs - *35lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 12/12
*Hamstring Leg press - *Just wanted to see what this was like so I did like 3 reps, hated it ..
*Lying Leg Curl -  *1:20 rests - *30lbs* 12 , 12

_UGH! too good of a workout, if there's such a thing 
 First time ever doing Sumo Deadlifts , fuck those are hard as hell! Before going to the gym I read up on them some more and just got into a wide stance and went down tlike I was gonna do them .. omg my hips are super sore , so jsut getting into the postion really hurt ..
  So then when I added on 115lbs .. it was utter hell, the pain , the burn ,  - Loved it!
 Then the reverse DB lunges were good, sometimes I think I'm using to much weight cause on some reps I sway or lose balance a little 
  Didn't like hamstring leg press at all .. so I just did lying leg curls , and thsoe really hurt as well.

  So it was a good workout.
 I've also decided tomorrow will not be a rest / cheat day. I'm gonna do a chest /back workout, follow diet , then on Sunday do my Quad + shoulder workout (or attempt to .. my legs are really sore right now.). Becuase I've jsut found out .. to get to Toronto it's a fuckign 23 hour drive .. 23 hours. And there's no way in hell I can fall asleep , I REFUSE to enter Toronto with crapy hair  So if I want to make it , I'm gonna have sleep for like 15 hours on Sunday night then wake up at around 12:00 - 1:00 pm on Monday (bus leaves at 3:55pm) , giving me jsut enough time to get ready for the bus , and no time to go to the gym that morning.
  So that's my plan .. hopefully it works out.

*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                       *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
                   Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                       Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
               Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple
                                          Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                        Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                          Macros ~
       2812 calories
                  50G fat (7G sat)
        407G carbs (50G fiber)
        185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 7 hours .. 

 Well today I had to wak eup early .. head to the gym do my workout (which killed me) , go home shower then eat again , then as soon as I was finsihed I was picked up by Corey becuase he's moving into a new house , and they needed people to help move all the furniture etc. into the U-haul and then into the new hosue. Reapted 3 times LOL
 So needless to say I ended up Sumo deadlifting this huge cabinet down a flight of stairs .. if you can imagaine with my legs opened super wide trying to hold this super heavy cabinet going down some steep stairs.. wearing flip -flopes LOL. Then the other HUGE challenge was moving 3 fridges up and down stairs .. I cut myself twice. Then you know you got the traditional couches that don't liek to fit through dorr ways  So ya did that for a couple hours , went to the bank set up an account so now I have a debit card and then back to help move some more , run home shower again (as I was drenched in sweat again ..) then head to work (got there 15 mintues late) , and of course work had to be super busy and we were under staff .. UGH. So all day I've been runnign around , and EVER little thign that could go wrong , went wrong. It's been one of those days.
 Now I need to go pick Sarah up at work , drop a VCR over at the restaurant for my dad , then head out to Corey's new house , help unpack some more , then ere spending the night and having a movie night. Then I gotta wake up drink my shake and head to the gym from their new house.

  Busy Busy day today ..
 Arg and I'm running late still , so I'll reply to your guy's PM (Adrian and Jaim) tomorrow .. and I'll try giving ya a call again tonight Jaim as I got the details. P.S. Got your message , LOL you didn't sound AS similar to Sarah , but your guy's voice is Kinda similar it's freaky !!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 29, 2005)

O ya jsut thought I'd let you guys know that I'm really starting to lean out and I can tell a difference in my body  - with each day I get more comfortable with my body , espically my tummy! Even when I'm bloated really  really bad (happened for a little last two days) it still looks half decent.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 30, 2005)

*June 30*

*Training - Hortizontal Work (Chest + back)
Bench Press , Alternating with Seated Rows - *_:30 / 1:00 rests - 
 *45lbs* / *20lbs* - 12 / 12 - *95lbs* / *80lbs* - 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8 , 7/8
*Incline DB Flys, Alternating with Bent over BB Rows -  *:30 / 1:00 rests -
 *15lbs* / *55lbs* - 12/12 , 12/12 , 12/12
*Face Pulls , On Lat pull down machine -  **20lbs* 12
*Face Pulls On the Regular Cable I use - *1:00 rests - *40lbs* 12 , 12

 Great Workout This morning. I'm extremly tender right now .. my entire lower back , traps (espically these) , inner thighs , quads , hammies , glutes, abs and rhombois are killing me! This is a combination with all the lifting I did yesterday for Corey's new house ..
 And tomorrow I'm ATTEMPTING to do a Quad + Shoulder + ab workout. But I'm so sore right now I'm not even sure if I can .. it'll probably result in me having to reduce weights. But I might be fine after a good nights sleep. I'll see ..
_ 
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                        *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
                    Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                        Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
                Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple
                                           Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                         Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                           Macros ~
        2812 calories
                   50G fat (7G sat)
         407G carbs (50G fiber)
         185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 8 hours

Well then , today sucked. Probably one of the worst days of my life , no scracth that , when you wake up in the morning with what appears to be a fucking STD and the doctors don't know what the hell it is and jsut say it's a 'viral infection' and they have no idea how to treat it , it becomes the worst day of your life.
*sigh*
I really hope it's nothing and MIGHT go away within a week like the doc said .. if not I have to go see a docotor right away, and if if gets larger and reder get to a hospital as soon as possible. (well he actually changed his mind , first he said give it a week and hopefully it'll be gone , if not jsut leave it be and give it more time .. then he was like - Actaully nevermind if it's not gone in a week come straight back. You should of seen this guy , he had NO CLUE what it was , he jsut sat there with a pen and perscription book writing stuff then scratching it out. Ugh ,..)

 So yup that was the big excitment of my day.  ​ ​


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

*Weight / measurments for July 31*

*JULY 2nd ----------------------------> JULY 31st
*_Weight - 138lbs ---------------------------> 137lbs


  Forearms - 8.7" --------------------------> 8.6"
  Arms - 11.4" ------------------------------> 11.4"
  Chest - 35" -------------------------------> 36.3"
  Waist - 28.3" -----------------------------> 27.6"
  Under Naval 30" ------------------------------> 29.4"
  Thighs - 19.7" ----------------------------> 20"
  Glutes - 35" --------------------------------> 35"
  Calves - 12.7" -----------------------------12.6"
_



 ugh at the arms! ... no matter what I do they seem to not grow! Not train them , train them very little , give them their own day etc. , they just won't grow!
  At least my lats are benefiting from my lat + arm workout day with uped carbs. Grew 1.3"

 Over my waist and naval. 
  And other than that everything basically stayed the same.

 Now I'm off to the gym and my 'herpes' (friend likes to call it this and he laughs at me going 'Haha you have herpes , you have herpes' then at some point last night when I said He had to go cause I needed to make my food for tomorrow he started swinging my belt saying if I came near he was gonna hit me , so I look at him and go 'Well if you don't leave I'm gonna take 'IT' out and use it as a club to give ya herpes!' He ran .. really really fast) is going away after only one night PHEW. LOL I laugh about it now but at the time I was freaking out!!​ ​


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

*June 31*

*Training - Quads + Shoulders + abs
 Front Squats - *_*45lbs* 12 , *85lbs* 8
*Back Squats - *1:00 rests - *95lbs* 8 , 8
*Overhead Squats -* 1:15 rest -*60lbs* 4 1/2 (arms gave out coming back up) , 7 , 7 1/2 (arms gave out coming back up)
*Arnold Press - *1:20 - *30lbs* 5 , 4 ,4 , 3+1 iffy rep (took me over 5 seconds to get it up and when I did my arms did stil have a SLIGHT bend in the elbows)
*Sinlge Leg , Leg Press - *no rests - *180lbs* 12/ 12 , 12/ 12
*Box Jump Squat - *1:10 rests - 4 STEPS - 12 (not explosive enough) , 12(some crap reps) , 14 (bettter)
*DB Side Lateral Raises - **15lbs* 10 , 6 *10lbs* 12
*
 Swiss Ball Jacknifes - *15 , 15 , 15 , 15
 Super seted with
*Swiss Ball Bridges -  *30secs. , 25 secs. 30 secs. 30 secs.

*Cable Crunces -  **50lbs* 20 , 20 , 20 , 20
 Super seted with
*Hovers -  *30 secs. 30 secs. , 30 secs. , 30 secs.


 .... thank god I get two straight days off. I'm so tired right now. That workout KILLED me. 
 I've decided I can no longer do front squats , they jsut hurt my neck / collar bone too much. I can't. So I turned back to back Squats .. Umm my left knee really hrut during these. I'm not sure if I should be doing full squats or not ..
 The reason I did so much more ab work than usual is becuase I won't be training them again until around Friday.
_ 
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt, oats , whey, banana
                                         *PW*  oats , whey , strawberry/grape juice, yogurt
                     Meal 2 - Muesli mix , Egg whites  , banana , olive oil , lemon juice
                                         Meal 3 - Yogurt , whey, muesli mix , apple , flaxseed , pearl balrey
                 Meal 4 - Sweet Potato   , chicken , olive oil , broccoli, apple
                                            Meal 5 - Yogurt ,whey , flaxseed ,oats , xanthan gum , crystal light
                                                          Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


                                                                                            Macros ~
         2812 calories
                    50G fat (7G sat)
          407G carbs (50G fiber)
          185G protein


*Water -*3L 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 
*Sleep -* 10 hours

Ok posting htis stuff now as I'm gonna be busy the entire day packing ..
 I'm gonna be making up some shakes / tubs of yogurt / buying some protein bars / maybe eating some Sugar cookies that Corey's mom made for us , on the bus ride down. LOL not sure how many cookies I'll eat as I don't want to feel bad .. she's making 3 - 4 dozen for us!! I was like 'Umm .. no you don't have too ,I'll be bring my own food .' but she said she was gonna make them anyway.
 O well like I care , my diet for 3 weeks isn't gonan be great .. hell it's gonna be really bad. More than likely not eating every 3 hours , not drinking enough water having pizza / ice-cream every day  ut I'm gonna try my best.
 Anyways ..
​ I'm Leaving for Toronto Tomorrow !!!


 I'll be back in 3 weeks time!​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 31, 2005)

Awwww... I'll miss you Tom! Will you try to pop in and say hello a few times?  And be careful ok!! Don't do anything too stupid that will end up in you getting hurt or injured! 

But have heaps of fun and just let yourself relax and enjoy your holiday without worrying about food and cardio.... and say hello to Adrian for me too!! Try and get piccies of you both if you can!! 


And  on your results - congratulations on the decrease in your waist and the increase in your chest!  Do we get piccies?? 

 at the **cough** ummm.... mystery infection??  What HAVE you been doing??!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Awwww... I'll miss you Tom! Will you try to pop in and say hello a few times?  And be careful ok!! Don't do anything too stupid that will end up in you getting hurt or injured!


 I'm gonna miss you too!!! I'll defintly try to pop in a couple of times , I'm sure I can get to a libary and use the public computers or something 

  LOL that's exactly what my dad has been telling me for the last week!
  in his words
 'BIG city different from small town. You trust no one! Keep things close to you at all times , don't show people you have money , careful walking places. And make sure you stay away from the rails on the subway! Some people crazy a push people onto them and they die!'





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But have heaps of fun and just let yourself relax and enjoy your holiday without worrying about food and cardio.... and say hello to Adrian for me too!! Try and get piccies of you both if you can!!


 LOL defintly gonan have lots of fun , I'm so excited right now!! Thank god I'm extrmely sore / have been having asuper busy day , or else I doubt I'd be able to get to sleep!
 At first I wasn't gonna bring my camera , but Jaim convinced me too , so I'll defilty get picces with me and Adrain , that is if he allows it ! But I'll secretly snap some shots of him if he refuses  




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And  on your results - congratulations on the decrease in your waist and the increase in your chest!  Do we get piccies??


 Thank - you 
  Umm piccies , well it's late at night , I'm bloated (I chose to have some SF ketchup today  ) but I'll see if my sister want to snap some , so excuse the belly as it's gonna be softer/normal than normal! LOL



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> at the **cough** ummm.... mystery infection??  What HAVE you been doing??!!


 ROFL! Well it's been over a month since my last .. umm time. So I dont' think anythign sexual caused it .. so when the doc asked if I have been sexually active I said nope 
  But it's almost completely gone today! 
Thank - god , I can continue being a whore!

  LOL anyways gonna go snap some picces if my sister wants too , so luvs ya Emma  Gonna miss you!!  I'll try and pop in a couple of times and I'll take as many pics as my camera can hold while I'm in Toronto!!


  P.S. I'm gonan be a rich bastard down there! I just got back from visiting my dad at the restuarnat .. he gave me $760  LOL I basically cleaned his wallet out!
  So guess what that means?? ....
  I'm goning to Toronto , for 3 weeks with a total of $1233 - can we say

 CLOTHES!!!!!!
 (I had to make that one purple as it's fruitier )​


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok got some pics ... there a combination of me attempting to take the shots on my own / sister took some / brother took some .. only my brother commented and I'm not repeating what he said 
 P.S. PLEASE , PLEASE don't make fun of my legs  the red stuff isn't gone from the waxing yet! I don't know what to do about it!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

*chest / shoulder stuff / leg shots/ lats??? LOL*

 damn red dots!!

  I blacked out my face cause I looked SOOO stupid!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

*Back shots*

.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

*'ab' stuff - like I have any abs ..*

Getting happier with my stomach. It's defintly alot more tight now , but there's still some fat to lose there 

 But I certianly know know my bodyfat % is not at 15 anymore


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 31, 2005)

Now I'm off to bed



 WHOOO - HOOO I'm going to toronto!!!!!!!! lol right now i'm all fridgty .. I can't wait!! Got all my food packed ofr the bus ride over (hopefully cottage cheese will keep in a lunch bag with some ice packs LOL) and tomorrow I'm goign out to buy 4 protein bars also for the ride! I haven't eaten those in a while  Then there's also gonna be sugar cookies , probably won't have any of those. But I can tell ya now there's gonna be alot of ice -cream and cake in my near future!!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 6, 2005)

Welll thoguht I'd pop in for a quick update ..

:bounce:  I LOVE TORONTO!!! :bounce: ​​It's so nice here! I love all the shops! And as of yesterday i offically understand the bus / subway system thingy ​I love the shops here OMG there's so many , I love it .. a little too much ​I'm here until the 19th .. and I"m already almost out of money LOL - I started with $1233 and now I'm down to $393 and I only got here on Tuesday afternoon! .. But last night I called up my mom and after some pity work I have another $300 coming to me on Monday then the Monday after that I have another $300 coming again .. she said she was gonna spread it out so I didn't spend the entire $600 all at once .. ya right like I would do that ​​I've been walking everywhere , it's so crazy I'm not us to it , normall I wake up go to the gym , come home and literally sit down all day .. I'm so lazy so I'm not use to walking for like 7 hours straight every day. Love it thought I'm getting use to it!​Jaim took us down bloor street the first day for shopping .. that was nuts! Carrying around lots of bags until Adrain gave us the idea of putting all the small bags into the big bags .. LOL.​Then the day after that Jaim took us to China town .. but before china town there's this little store called 'lush' , it's basically like a big bubble bath store with all these weird soap thingy's , they smell great! .. it's a bad idea to take me into a store like that , I went nuts!​I ended up spending like $63 on things that you can only use once! I bought lots of bath things , like I bought this muscle relaxent soap thing for when your sore, and then this thing that you use to massage .. and it's also edible  if only I had someone to use it on LOL!! it's like brown sugar with choclate. OO speaking of chocolate I also bought this lip balm from there that's chocolate flavored MMMMMM omg it serisously compete with my chocolate chip cookie dough lip smacker!​China town was worse than bloor street though .. omg we had so many bags and the fact that I was carrying around this huge sword (yes I bought this really pretty sword thingy for my friend Diane - she loves swords!) didn't help , it was very akward LOL. I ended up going intot he gym carrying this huge sword with me! ROFL​Umm then yesterday Jaim took us to Wonderland , THE MOST WONDERFULY FUN PLACE EVER! I loved it! We were gonna spend the entire day there but corey got sick after the second ride so we left early cause he sat out most things LOL HE"S A LIGHTWEIGHT! But were going back some time agan when Corey brings some gravel with him so he can handle it. OO I also one this sexy batman thingy. It was a guessing game where you pay $5 and you ge the person workign to either guess your age , your month of birth , or weight and there was somethign else.​And today were gonna see Adraina t the gym then I think he's taking us somewhere and then were gonna met Jaim tonight and see 'Duke's of Hazard' Gonna be fun!​​My diet and training have been off LOL. Diet's not too to bad .. still eat ever 3 -4 hours , and I live off this YUMMY YUMMY protein bars  and then I end up having like 3 cheaty things a day but I'm not caring.​Training had been werid.  Like for instance Thursday I did Vertical back work and Hammies + glutes , not a great combo. but  Then I plan on doign some chest today and then some vertical back work tomorrow. OO and I also want to take like a step class or somethign while I'm here , it looks like so much fun!!​​Anyways I was able to get on today because there's a chinese girl that lives upstairs that actually speaks english!!  We jsut met her yesterday , she's great! She's gonna get us this coupon thingys that vies us 30% off on EVERYTHING (even the already on sale items) at this store .,. I forget it's name but I remmeber bananas in it. It's basically like a higher branch of 'gap' she said. She works there so she can get them for us. then she also has a labtop with wirless internet , so she's gonna leave it out for us every morning before she goes to work , so we have internet acess!!! But she's leaving for Spain so she does need it for then or something I forgot when she's leaving , I love her , she gave me tghe gift of the internet ​​And living with a 80 year old chinese women who dosen't speak english and is injuried isn't as fun as you would think it would be ..​It's so hard .. omg we understand nothing. She's been feeding us corn .. ever single night. then for breakfast , then for lunch. It's just corn , corn , corn. LOL we're tryign to tell her to step , I think she got the hint now. We jsut can't eat any more corn! We had to skip corn for the breakfast and lunch or we were gonna kill ourselves.​​Anyways basically having lots of fun here , and now I gotta get ready for today. LOL I've been on this thing for 2 hours trying to get caught up on everything I've missed!​


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 12, 2005)

Well another mini update ..

Well my total money spending has reached $1,500 LOL. I'm broke right now .. my moms giving me another $300 on Monday so I gotta get through the weekend with literally $18 
But I'm still having sooo much fun here. Espically the gym here. OMG. When I actually think that I'll be leaving this place in a weeks time and I have to go back to my gym back home I feel like crying  The gym here is so much nicer , so many more options as to different exercises I can do, And the trainers there are great , everytime me and Corey go into the gym (LOL we go every day sometimes twice a day) we spend like 10 minutes talking to them.
But the greatest thing is the group classes. OMG. I've only done a step class and a KWANDO class (lol one of the personal trainer girls told us we had to join it with her or she'd kick our asses) was great! The step classes here are so much more fun and the kwando class kicked my ass. My lower back is in so much pain right now 
I'm really gonna miss this gym.
And I'm gonna miss Jaim and Adrain , there so much fun! And I'm gonna miss Jaim's mom as well (even though I haven't met her yet lol) becuase we have no money for food , Jaim mom has gone out and bought us cakes , and candy bars , and cookies and brownies  I love her!
I want to live here!!

The only bad thing so far has been my stomach issues ... there really really bad ...
I tried a liquid juice cleansing thing for a day .. didn't really help. Then for the last 3 days straight I've been vomitting , had migranes yesterday and to top it off I hadn't had a bowel movement in like an entire week. So basically to make a long story short , pharmasicts put me on 2 different laxatives and they didn't help so I took an enema and ya. LOL not going into that , I think I have to go to the hospital today actually ..
So all in all between all the walking I do in the course of a day , the vomitting , the laxatives and not eating enough I think I might have lost weight  and more than likely it has been all of LBM.

But I've also taking some time while I'm here to think about body types and images and what kind of body I want .. do I want to look sickly thin or do I want to have a healthy strong lean body ..
Well when I get back to Amherst I've decided to go on a bulk , and try and get myself up to 150 then cut down to around 140lbs. I want to be at my current weight , but I want to be leaner , and stronger etc.
Not sure if it'll work or not though .. if being at 150lbs if I'd have anough mass on me to actually cut without losing any LBM. I have to work out the fine details when I get back home and take my week off of training...


Today I'm meeting with all my cousins  , I can't wait. I actually LIKE my cousins , where as I hate the rest of my family up here ..

Anyways I think this'll probably be the last time I can get on the internet today as the chinese girl is going away for a little bit .. So I'll be back home around on Saturday and will have full access to my comp again  (not being on the forums is killing me LOL)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well another mini update ..
> 
> Well my total money spending has reached $1,500 LOL. I'm broke right now .. my moms giving me another $300 on Monday so I gotta get through the weekend with literally $18


 Hope you have enough food to last you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I'm still having sooo much fun here. Espically the gym here. OMG. When I actually think that I'll be leaving this place in a weeks time and I have to go back to my gym back home I feel like crying  The gym here is so much nicer , so many more options as to different exercises I can do, And the trainers there are great , everytime me and Corey go into the gym (LOL we go every day sometimes twice a day) we spend like 10 minutes talking to them.
> But the greatest thing is the group classes. OMG. I've only done a step class and a KWANDO class (lol one of the personal trainer girls told us we had to join it with her or she'd kick our asses) was great! The step classes here are so much more fun and the kwando class kicked my ass. My lower back is in so much pain right now
> I'm really gonna miss this gym.


I'm glad you are having a good time at the Gym. Just dont over do it and get burnt out. Take it easy and make it enjoyable. You still have a whole week to go through. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I'm gonna miss Jaim and Adrain , there so much fun!


We are gonna miss you as well.  Glad you had fun.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> The only bad thing so far has been my stomach issues ... there really really bad ...


Hmmm thats not good.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I tried a liquid juice cleansing thing for a day .. didn't really help. Then for the last 3 days straight I've been vomitting , had migranes yesterday and to top it off I hadn't had a bowel movement in like an entire week. So basically to make a long story short , pharmasicts put me on 2 different laxatives and they didn't help so I took an enema and ya. LOL not going into that , I think I have to go to the hospital today actually ..
> So all in all between all the walking I do in the course of a day , the vomitting , the laxatives and not eating enough I think I might have lost weight  and more than likely it has been all of LBM.


I think you should take at least a day completly off. I know it is going to be boring staying at grandmas place the whole day. But it is better than making things worse. I know you said that you are drinking water, but constapation is generally due to lack of water. Dont forget until today you were in a very hot and humid time with a heatwave warning. Dont simply chug down lots of water at one time. Keep sipping it regularly. If you are low on energy drink some pop(pepsi, coke.. whatever you like). Dont worry it wont kill you. The higher sugar content will give you some energy, considering you are not eating much most of the time. Eat whatever you feel like eating. Just dont do it like a binge. 

Maybe Keep those protein bars aside for a while and just eat regular food. Get a watermelon and eat that. Today and the next few days are rainy. So take things easy and relax. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well when I get back to Amherst I've decided to go on a bulk , and try and get myself up to 150 then cut down to around 140lbs. I want to be at my current weight , but I want to be leaner , and stronger etc.


    
We will talk about that when we meet on the weekend, if you would like to. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Not sure if it'll work or not though .. if being at 150lbs if I'd have anough mass on me to actually cut without losing any LBM. I have to work out the fine details when I get back home and take my week off of training...


 I'm sure it'll work. Just come up with a clear plan as to what you want and set your diet according to that. E.g. if you are only going to stimulate your arms and back to grow, then dont aim to gain 1lb per week. As you are not stimulating ~70% of your body to grow. But we can discuss that as well as i'm sure Emma have some great advice for you. 

If you do decide to grow yor full body, that would be great. I'm just concerned that all those 100's of dollars you spent on those fitted jeans will go to waste and you will go back to trying to fit your clothes instead of getting clothes to fit you. So you might want to rethink some of those fitted clothes.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways I think this'll probably be the last time I can get on the internet today as the chinese girl is going away for a little bit .. So I'll be back home around on Saturday and will have full access to my comp again  (not being on the forums is killing me LOL)


You can always come over and use my computer, if need be. I'll see you guys on Saturday, but if you are not feeling good, take the day off.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope you have enough food to last you.


LOL that depends on how much I eat of it  I've been tryign to eat so much more food to compensate for the last couple of days , like a serving of cake to me is now half of the entire cake , that coffee cake I was telling you about is now gone , I sat down and ate half of it and then corey finally finished the rest off over the course of two days LOL 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think you should take at least a day completly off. I know it is going to be boring staying at grandmas place the whole day. But it is better than making things worse. I know you said that you are drinking water, but constapation is generally due to lack of water. Dont forget until today you were in a very hot and humid time with a heatwave warning. Dont simply chug down lots of water at one time. Keep sipping it regularly. If you are low on energy drink some pop(pepsi, coke.. whatever you like). Dont worry it wont kill you. The higher sugar content will give you some energy, considering you are not eating much most of the time. Eat whatever you feel like eating. Just dont do it like a binge.


Ya I'm starting to sip my water more throughout the day now .. before I'd drink like 1.5 L in like 30 minutes so I wouldn't have to worry about the washroom while I was out shopping , so I'm gonna stop that.
Ya I've been drinking some gatorade .. I figured after the vomitting and laxatives my electrolytes have gone all haywire .. 

Yesterday and Today have been pretty relaxing , just lazing around the house , went to the gym for like small things such as ab workout and stuff like that ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Maybe Keep those protein bars aside for a while and just eat regular food. Get a watermelon and eat that. Today and the next few days are rainy. So take things easy and relax.


LOL I'll only eat watermelon if its got seeds in it so I can spite them at Corey  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can always come over and use my computer, if need be. I'll see you guys on Saturday, but if you are not feeling good, take the day off.


I'm feeling *alot* better , so what I'll do is probably give ya a call Tonight and figure stuff out.
The chinese girl went for the weekend , but becuase she loves us she left her computer for us for the weekend


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL that depends on how much I eat of it  I've been tryign to eat so much more food to compensate for the last couple of days , like a serving of cake to me is now half of the entire cake , that coffee cake I was telling you about is now gone , I sat down and ate half of it and then corey finally finished the rest off over the course of two days LOL


 Easy, easy!! You know you cant really make up for lost time as such. If you cant have 6 meals, you cant say 'i will eat all 6 in 1 meal instead'. So take time to enjoy the cake. I wouldnt want you to suffer from indigestion.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya I'm starting to sip my water more throughout the day now .. before I'd drink like 1.5 L in like 30 minutes so I wouldn't have to worry about the washroom while I was out shopping , so I'm gonna stop that.
> Ya I've been drinking some gatorade .. I figured after the vomitting and laxatives my electrolytes have gone all haywire ..


If you are on the move and cant get Gatorade. Dont hesitate to have some coke or pepsi.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yesterday and Today have been pretty relaxing , just lazing around the house , went to the gym for like small things such as ab workout and stuff like that ..


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I'll only eat watermelon if its got seeds in it so I can spite them at Corey


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm feeling *alot* better , so what I'll do is probably give ya a call Tonight and figure stuff out.
> The chinese girl went for the weekend , but becuase she loves us she left her computer for us for the weekend


ok, I skipped the gym yeaterday and will do so today as well. I decided to take a the time off so that i hopefully get fully motivated for my upcomming new routine. So i'll be home early today.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay so far I've been trying to figure out some stuff for my bulk .. okay I'm gonna have to gain 13lbs to reach 150lbs.
Now assuming lets say that of that 13lbs I gain 3lbs of fat and 10lbs of LBM , I'll be 150lbs at 14% body fat .. so then if I went on  a cut and lost 10lbs and lets say I lost 3lbs of LBM that would leave me at 140lb at 10% bodyfat.

So if I can manage to do that, it'd be good .. except for one problem. I want to be under 10% bodyfat  I'd like to be at say 7?? LOL yes I know very hard thing to do , but if it's possible I'd really like to try for it. So if I can make it to 140lbs at 10% bodyfat then I could repeat the process over , but have better results ..

Arg .. I don't know , will have to think about it some more.


As for terms of body. Well obviously I want the majority of my gains to be in my arms / back width. But I also want to emphazie my hammies + glutes. I also need to emphazie ab work as well. If I get as low of a bodyfat % as I want I also need to have the muscle under there to show it off. And as it stands I don't have any real abs muscle. So I think I'll have to start doing some heavy weighted ab work .. So I was thinking something like this in terms of diet / split
Sun - Horizontal Back + Chest - 2900 cals
Mon - Quads + Shoulders - 2900 cals
Tues - Cardio - 2600 cals
Wed - Vertical back Works + Arms + abs - 3300 cals
Thurs - Cardio - 2600 cals
Fri - Hammies + Glutes + Abs - 3300 cals
Sat - OFF - 2900 cals

I could try something like that. Although I'm not sure if I should try mabe not doing any direct arm work at all.. will have to get some opions (LOL I know Adrian's against a seperate arm day) And I also think I'm gonna be going for full body growth EXCEPT in my chest. before I even start thinking of my chest my arms need to grow alot more. 
I was also thinking that maybe for chest work I could maybe do Some Pullovers and maybe some flies .. nothing much. My chest grows really really quick.
Also I won't be very specfic about increasing working load for quads, but I still will.

So that's just a rough sketch of what I'll be doing .. might change my split around more, but that jsut an idea of the bodyparts I want to emphasize.

Then after I get a body I'm happy with I want to start getting into Oly lifts or something fun like that


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Tom tom!! 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello (although I am late now!!  ).. But I am going to write more tonight ok!! 

Hope you are enjoying your last few days of holiday.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom tom!!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello (although I am late now!!  ).. But I am going to write more tonight ok!!
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your last few days of holiday.


Hey Emz!
Ya I'm defintly enjoying my last day here .. I just got back from the CNE (this big thing .. with carny rides , and games and exhibits etc.) with Jaim , that was lots of fun! I got some cute stuffed animals 
Then Tonight I'm hitting the bars with Adrian LOL! I spent $55 on a fake I.D. Although it did just start pouring rain  

I really don't want to leave here .. its just too great for words. I love everything about the city , even the scary people who try raping me / attacking me (lol not sure if I wrote about that ..) I jsut can't wait till I move up here.

And I'm REALLY not looking forward to the 23 hour bus ride tomorrow .. omg it's gonna be brutual. I swear to NEVER take a bus again .. ever!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 19, 2005)

When I get back home my bulk might be cut shorter ... I got on a scale today and I'm 148lbs LOL (I thought it might have been Ma-Ma's scale .. but today at the CNE I got on a scale again , for this 'guess your weight' game and I was 147 on that ..). See the last couple of days I've been gorging on food .. since my cousins were taking us out for restaurants and paying for us I kinda took advantage as I was out of money and couldn't afford anymore food myself. Just to give ya an idea , one of my meals would be like 5 loaves of garlic bread , witht he garlic butter , 3 big buckets of ceasear salad , whole wheat sphagetti and grilled chicken. MMM east side Marios 
And then also Jaim's mom didn't want us starving so she went out and bought tons of food , tons! So I've been eating all that .. couldn't leave it at Ma-Ma's house or she'd freak LOL.
So my calories for the day have been averaging around 3500 - 4000 if not more ..

My stomach and legs are alot softer ..alot. So I'm thinking the majority of the weight might be water weight , but I don't know. I'll find out when I get home.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I'm back home .. never again will I go riding on a bus. It'll be a plane every other time .. cuase there will be other times for sure 
 I really really enjoyed my last day there (Hell I enjoyed my whole entire trip!). LOL bulk won't be cut shorter now , because I'm back to my original weight (or around there .. maybe a little less or more, will know for sure tomorrow morning) I went out and got drunk  so I pissed out all of that water.


 This week will be my week off from the gym, Corey want to start getting into exercise / diet stuff .. so I'll probably be at the gym tomorrow signing Corey up , and tonight will just make something up (pretty sure I got 2 begginer workout things bookmarked ..) , so anyways I'll be posting meals daily from now on and working on a new split / diet.
 Food will more than liekly be off this week as well  as I don't have any mon ey whatsoever to go out and buy stuff .. all I have is some oats a 500ml of egg whites and some olive oil LOL , defintly not enough to last.

 I wish I was back in Toronto  I miss it already , and I miss Jaim and Adrian and my cousins , I can't wait to go back.

 I have some pictures .. not alot. My camera started to screw up towards the end and every picture I took came out blurry .. so I didn't bother. But I got a couple good ones , will probably post them tomorrow.
 Now I'm off to the restaurant becuase I've been craving some chicken chow mein  then I'm coming home , relaxing , take a nice long bath (using my Lush products of course LOL I'm finally gonna get to use them.) and then get some decent amount of sleep. 

 O also I made to achievments while I was in Toronto. 
 1 - I finally got my seated cable rows up to 100lbs with good form! yes I know pathetic , but it was good for me lol
 2 - I've actually gone through 3 days now without counting calories. I just eat whenever I get hungry/ however much I want. I've never been able to do that before , I'd always have to esstimate my calories for the day and analzye everything I've eaten. 

 LOL ok now I need some chow mein


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 21, 2005)

*Aug 21*

*Training - OFF* 
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - bread , butter , eggs , sausage , hash browns , ketchup
                      Meal 2 - 4 smaple sizes of protein bars
                                          Meal 3 - slice of ice-cream cake
                  Meal 4 - whey
                                             Meal 5 - chicken chow mein , hamburger pizza , slice of ice-cream cake
                                                           Meal 6 - whey, PB


*Water -* I don't know .. 
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 


Had a really yummy breakfast at this restaurant on the way back home.
 Umm got home and my sisters had my room filled with balloons , and a 'Welcome back' bristol board, and since they know ice-cream cake is my favorite they went out and bought me an ice-cream cake. So that was nice to come home to.
 Umm then I just spent the day with friends , and unpacking everything .. will have a busy day tomorrow as well. Hopefully my dad will give me some grocery money tomorrow .. I'm not sure if he will or not. But I really want to get back into my regular foods - but if I do I'll more than likely have some cheats here and there , It's my best friend Diane's B-day Friday and were gonna go get some liquor with my fake I.D's  LOL. Anyways I need some sleep.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I really really enjoyed my last day there (Hell I enjoyed my whole entire trip!).






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I went out and got drunk


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have some pictures .. not alot. My camera started to screw up towards the end and every picture I took came out blurry .. so I didn't bother. But I got a couple good ones , will probably post them tomorrow.


Hopefully you got some good ones.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Now I'm off to the restaurant becuase I've been craving some chicken chow mein  then I'm coming home , relaxing , take a nice long bath (using my Lush products of course LOL I'm finally gonna get to use them.) and then get some decent amount of sleep.


Sounds very nice. A good cheat meal and a relaxing evening. Hope it made you feel better. Did you see you doc yet?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O also I made to achievments while I was in Toronto.
> 1 - I finally got my seated cable rows up to 100lbs with good form! yes I know pathetic , but it was good for me lol


 Any progress is still progress.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> 2 - I've actually gone through 3 days now without counting calories. I just eat whenever I get hungry/ however much I want. I've never been able to do that before , I'd always have to esstimate my calories for the day and analzye everything I've eaten.


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - bread , butter , eggs , sausage , hash browns , ketchup


Yummy! i havent had an English breakfast in a while! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 5 - chicken chow mein , hamburger pizza , slice of ice-cream cake


That suspicously sounds like you had an all-meat-pizza with Corey?! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> It's my best friend Diane's B-day Friday and were gonna go get some liquor with my fake I.D's


 turning into a regular drunk, are we????????

----------------

I know i kept saying that you will def want to bulk at some point. I forgot to mention that by the time you are 20, and if you are not planning a serious bulk or havent bulked above 160, we will meet in Toronto and you buy the Pizza, if not i'll buy the Pizza. Deal?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 22, 2005)

Can I have pizza too?  

Tom, did you really lose that much weight while you were here? What does your scale at home read?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hopefully you got some good ones.


 Ya I got some nice ones, in total I got around 30 some. Not enough!
 The ones from your apartment really nice , lol good thing Corey took them , I wouldn't have been able to handle the height , now that I'm looking at the pictures.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sounds very nice. A good cheat meal and a relaxing evening. Hope it made you feel better. Did you see you doc yet?


 It did , although I miss Toronto and all of you guys so much .. I'm still in a kind of depressed phase lol. I miss it so much ..

 Nope I haven't seen the doc yet .. I've stoped bleeding, so I'm guessing it was just a fissure or something and the baths healed it up. If it happens again though I'm heading up there.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yummy! i havent had an English breakfast in a while!


 It was so yummy Adrian  lol it was down to getting that , or having enough money for some yogurt when I got home  I chose the breaky (although my dad ending up giving me some more money so I got yogurt either way)




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That suspicously sounds like you had an all-meat-pizza with Corey?!


 LOL! Nah just the good old hamburger , with no bacon! rofl.
 I wonder how spicy Corey's pizza actually was , probably was just fine and he's just a lighweight!!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> turning into a regular drunk, are we????????


 umm possibly  lol I went out today and got my brother and his friends 3 48 ouncers




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I know i kept saying that you will def want to bulk at some point. I forgot to mention that by the time you are 20, and if you are not planning a serious bulk or havent bulked above 160, we will meet in Toronto and you buy the Pizza, if not i'll buy the Pizza. Deal?


 Totally! it's on!
 I perdict your gonna be buying the pizza  and I'm gonan sit down and shovel two larges in me then we'll head back to the bars, omg could you imagine how much liquior I could handle on a full stomach like that , I can't wait!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Can I have pizza too?


 of course! .. although we have to follow it up with some yogen fruz  



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Tom, did you really lose that much weight while you were here? What does your scale at home read?


  Actually I put on some weight  my scale this morning read 141.5lbs , maybe I'm still holding onto water  I don't know , either way let the bulk commence!!

  P.S. lol do you know what Corey ended up doing?? He lost my 'Nutriton for Dummies' book on the bus  How ironic is that?! I was allpumped becuase I didn't have to return my books for money , then Corey (Not me! which makes it even more ironic) loses my book on the bus .. and to make it worse it was the book I was the most excited about! O well .. I know what I'm getting when I head back up there.

 P.S.S. Why couldn't you have came to Montreal with us? For changing buses .. omg that was hell. My right arm is completly bruised up from the luggage there was just that much


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2005)

*Aug 22*

*Training - Bi + Abs
  DB Curls - *_*25lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5 , 5
*Cable Crunch -  **80lbs* 12 , 12 , 12

_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - chicken , ice-cream cake
                        Meal 2 - chicken
                                            Meal 3 - entire roll of raw Pillsbury cinnamon roll dough 
                    Meal 4 - brocoli , corn starch , olive oil , chicken
                                               Meal 5 - yogurt , whey



*Water -* 3.5 L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Got Corey signed up for the gym today , and while I was there I did some stuff. Then I managed to con another $120 out of my dad  So I was able to get some groceries and stuff. So Tomorrow with be clean foods.
 Ah and another thing I didn't miss about Amherst. The drama. Apparently my mom went and bought a house out of town a while ago (not sure if it was with her boyfriend or not ..). She just told my dad last week (who told me today) becuase she can't pay the bills so she needs him to pay them for her. How retarded is that?! 
  Anyways , then I went off to work, and now I'm super tired ..

 Ugh and also on the ride home my scale (EDIT -- the scale for weighing out my food , not the oen I use for my body weight) broke  so I have to some how find money to buy a new one.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok Finished my new Diet. It's basicallyt the same but just + some whey / oats , - some olive oil.
 So this is what I'll be doing

 Back + Chest (horizontal) workout - 2900 cals
 Quads + Shoulder workout - 2900 cals
 Vertical Back + Arms - 3300 cals
 Hammies + glutes - 3300 cals
 Both Cardio Days - 2800 cals
 Day Off - 2900 cals

 --------------------------------------------------

 New Split - My main focus will be my arms. And after that it'll be lats + hammies / glutes. There's very little chest work in there , cause I really can't afford my chest to grow anymore. But the movement I have in there I will be increasing weights.

*Back +Chest (horizontal) - *
 Incline DB Press - 5 sets - 1 w/u (5 reps)
 Alternating with
 Seated Cable Rows - 5 sets - 1 w/u (5 reps)

 Close - Grip Bench Press - 3 sets ( 6 - 10 reps)
 Alternating with
 Bent over BB Rows - 3 sets ( 6 - 10 reps)

 Face Pulls - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)

*Quads + Shoulders - 
*Squats - 4 sets - 1 w/u (6-8 reps)
 Overhead Squats - 3 sets (5 reps)
 DB Arnies - 2 sets (6 - 8 reps)
 Single Leg Extension - 2 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Side Lateral Cable Raises - 2 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Leg Press - 2 sets (1 set will be split (8-12 reps) , 1 set will be both legs (6-8 reps)
 Rear Cable Pull Aparts - 2 sets (8-12)
 Box Jump Squats (jsut for some fun ..) 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)

*Vertical Back + Arms - 
*Pull - ups / Negative Pull-ups - 2 sets (jsut short of failure)
 WG Pull - downs - 4 sets (6-8 reps)
 Straight Arm Pulldowns - 2 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)

 BB Curl - 5 sets 
 Alternating with
 Incline BB Tricep extension - 4 sets

 Cable Rope overhead Tricep Extension - 3 sets

*Hammies + Glutes - 
*Sumo DL - 5 sets - 1 w/u (6 - 8 reps)
 Reverse DB Lunges - 3 sets (6-10 reps)
 Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets (8 - 12 reps)

 --------------------------------------

 I know the Quad + Shoulder workout looks like alot .. but there just short sets. I put Leg extensions back in there becuase I find they really help with getting the 'tear drop' , I also cut down the DB Arnies because after the overhead Squats my shoulder is fatigued for them. I also couldn't resist doign some leg press movements  I figured it'd be alright since the overhead Squats aren't hard on my legs , it's the fact of getting enough strength to hold the bar up. And then I added some Direct Rear delt work becuase I find they grow better by doing that.

 On my Arm days I cut back some Bicep work as I'm doign plenty by spliting my back work into horizontal and vertical. I also wasn't sure what rep - range I should be working in for these .. I'm fighting with myself if I should try super low rep range (towards 5 reps) , or maybe try a higher range ( towards 12 reps) , 

 Suggestions please??


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2005)

O also I did up a full body workout thingy for Corey .. Thought I'd post it jsut in case I'm gonna kill him or something as I suck at makign routines!!


    Day 1 - 
    Squats - 5 - 6 sets - 1 w/u
    SLDL - 3 -4 sets
    Bent over BB Row - 3 - 4 sets
    DB or BB Bench Press - 3 -4 sets
Face - Pulls - 2 - 3 sets
    WG Lat Pulldowns - 2 - 3 sets

    Day 2 - 
    Deadlift / Sumo DL - 5 - 6 sets - 1 w/u
    DB Lunges -3 - 4 sets
    DB or BB Incline Bench Press - 3 - 4 sets
    Seated Cable Row - 3 -4 sets
    DB or BB decline Bench Press - 2 -3 sets
    V - bar Pulldown - 2- 3 sets 

    And then have 2 days of cardio in there as well , which leaves 3 days of rest.

    is it at least alrightish?? LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 23, 2005)

*Aug 23*

*Training - OFF* *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - yogurt , whey , banana , oats
                          Meal 2 - togurt , whey , oats , crystal light
  Meal 3 - about 1/3 of a package of raw cookie dough (promised Diane I'd eat some with her  )
                      Meal 4 - yogurt , whey
                                                 Meal 5 - olive oil , corn starch , bean sprouts , onions , lettuce , chicken
  meal 6 - CC , PB , SF maple syrup



*Water -* around 3 L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Busy Busy day. None stop hanging out with people .. first I hung out with Kristy , Robbie and Nicky , then Mike came .. then I left and hung out with Diane .. then back to Robbie , Nickey , Kristie and Micheal , except matt was with them. Then I went out with Corey and Sarah and my sisters and their friend .. then I droped my sisters and her friends off and me picked up Raggen , Tim , Jeremy , and Glenn. And somewhere in there I drove some random group of kids out to the mall , had to go into work for an hour , helped Diane's grandmother move into a new classroom (she's a teacher) and got Corey into the gym lol that was funnny! I've never seen someone so uncapable of sticking their hips / ass out for SLDLs LMAO. We literally spent a good 20 minutes on those. i really enjoyed actually like training someone .. it was really fun for me.
  So ya I've been running around non stop all day ..

 Then it's Diane's party tomorrow for her birthday I'm throwing for her, more alchol. O god that'll be fun .. after that I have to stop using my fake I.D. for the power of evil and getting my brother and people booze!! ... or at least start charging them


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 23, 2005)

Umm also I've been thinking about something.
 I've been thinking that I should bulk up to 145lbs , then cut down to 140lbs, then back to 145lbs etc.
 Just becuase do you guys think there'd be less chance of LBM loss if I'm only cutting for 5lbs at a time compared to 10??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Tom Tom!! Glad to see ou back! 

 All that alcohol!!  Be careful ok - it is not healthy for a young brain to drink a lot - you can do a lot of damage.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Back + Chest (horizontal) workout - 2900 cals
> Quads + Shoulder workout - 2900 cals
> Vertical Back + Arms - 3300 cals
> Hammies + glutes - 3300 cals
> ...


Doesn't look too bad - but are your cals going to be high enough?



> *Back +Chest (horizontal) - *
> Incline DB Press - 5 sets - 1 w/u (5 reps)
> Alternating with
> Seated Cable Rows - 5 sets - 1 w/u (5 reps)
> ...


Ok - you would be better off with a flat press, not an incline press. This is because you are doing shoulders on your next day. A flat press is also a better antagonist exercise for the seated row.

Now - you are aware that the close grip bench is basically a tricep exercise right? 

And how long are your rests going to be?



> *Quads + Shoulders -
> *Squats - 4 sets - 1 w/u (6-8 reps)
> Overhead Squats - 3 sets (5 reps)
> DB Arnies - 2 sets (6 - 8 reps)
> ...


 Lots of work here tom... And a little 'messy'...

You could start with the overhead squats (warm up - as you will not be able to do them heavy) then do your squats. Then your DB arnies. I would then do the leg press. Finish with your isolation exercises (ext. and cables).

You don't need the rear cable pull aparts if you are doing the face pulls on the day before.... And I would probably skip the jump squats. 



> *Vertical Back + Arms -
> *Pull - ups / Negative Pull-ups - 2 sets (jsut short of failure)
> WG Pull - downs - 4 sets (6-8 reps)
> Straight Arm Pulldowns - 2 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
> ...


Don't do 5 sets of your BB curl - that is wayyy too much on the one exercise, especially after your back work. You would be better off doing 2-3 sets and then doing 2-3 sets of a different exercise such as a concentration curl or preacher DB curl (DB will help develop both arms equally).

Same with the incline triceps - stick to 2-3 sets and then do 2-3 sets of rope.



> *Hammies + Glutes -
> *Sumo DL - 5 sets - 1 w/u (6 - 8 reps)
> Reverse DB Lunges - 3 sets (6-10 reps)
> Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets (8 - 12 reps)


Good.

What about calves??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O also I did up a full body workout thingy for Corey .. Thought I'd post it jsut in case I'm gonna kill him or something as I suck at makign routines!!


LOL - no arguements here!! But you are getting better! 




> Day 1 -
> Squats - 5 - 6 sets - 1 w/u
> SLDL - 3 -4 sets
> Bent over BB Row - 3 - 4 sets
> ...


Not too bad. I would change the order - you want to do chest before back.... and I would take out the face-pulls and add in a direct shoulder exercise.

eg:
Squats
DB or BB Bench Press 
Bent over BB Row
SLDL (I would start with romanian DLs - easier for beginners)
**DB overhead press**
WG Lat Pulldowns

As he is only beginning then for your squats you could do 1 to 2 warm up sets, 3 to 4 working sets - and same for the bench.

Then for the other exercises do 2-3 working sets.

In terms of reps - you can still stick to 6-8 reps for the first 3 exercises and then 8-12 reps for the other exercises - but don't push him to failure. Stick to about 70% what he would push to failure. You need to make sure he works on his form correct first.



> Day 2 -
> Deadlift / Sumo DL - 5 - 6 sets - 1 w/u
> DB Lunges -3 - 4 sets
> DB or BB Incline Bench Press - 3 - 4 sets
> ...


Ok - not too bad - but what about:
Deadlift (sumo is not a good start for a beginner)
DB or BB Incline Bench Press (DB is better)
Pull-up (or pull-down)
DB or BB decline Bench Press (or dips - good for triceps as well)
Seated Cable Row (use a neutral grip here - for biceps as well)

Same rep suggestions as the other workout.



> And then have 2 days of cardio in there as well , which leaves 3 days of rest.


That's good - for cardio, 30 minutes of moderate intensity would be fine. He doesn't need sprints or anything like that.



> is it at least alrightish?? LOL


Not too bad at all tom!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm also I've been thinking about something.
> I've been thinking that I should bulk up to 145lbs , then cut down to 140lbs, then back to 145lbs etc.
> Just becuase do you guys think there'd be less chance of LBM loss if I'm only cutting for 5lbs at a time compared to 10??




Ummm - not really tom (have we not talked about this before??)...

Each time you cut you lose a % of lean mass - and generally speaking, the leaner you are, the higher % of lean mass you will usually lose (think about it - if each time you cut you lost 2 pounds of muscle - then cutting twice - 2 x as much lean loss).

You would be better off just doing a nice, slow bulk to 150 pounds. Or - get up to 145 pounds and then see how your body looks. If you gained a little more fat than you liked you could sit at 145 for a while and 're-comp' and then continue up to 145.

Don't bounce back and forth - you will end up getting no-where (it is like taking 2 steps forward and 1.5 steps back again).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Tom... er .. Lewie 

Take it easy with the drinking. And _*definately *_do not drive under any circumstances if you have had even one drink. Do not risk it. 

As for Corey, he is only 15-16 and has never trained before. So start slowly. Dont go to failure and dont have very strict RI's. I dont think he really needs to bother much with cardio presently, but if he want to do it, then fine. If a full body wo is too much, then do a simpler push, pull, legs split.

Dont make a complicated diet for him. Just stick to the basics. Good balanced meals. Limit junk food. Limit/drop the Pepsi. PWO shake..etc. He needs to slowly ease into it.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom Tom!! Glad to see ou back!


 Hey Emma! The one thing I really missed here was my computer lol , to be able to go on the forums whenever and have access to all my links and stuff!


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> All that alcohol!!  Be careful ok - it is not healthy for a young brain to drink a lot - you can do a lot of damage.


 Ya , defintly. Tonight I'm not gonna be drinking like a fish , like the other time. I'm just gonna have a bit, it's Diane B-day and this is what she wants lol.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Doesn't look too bad - but are your cals going to be high enough?


 I think so .. maybe enough to put on .5lbs a week?? I'll see .. if not I'll increase them a little bit more ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - you are aware that the close grip bench is basically a tricep exercise right?


 lol ya. I don't want to do any more than 1 chest exercise, so that means I'm not gonna have anything that's indirectly targeting my Tris , like how much back work is also hitting My Biceps. But I've been thinking of alternating the CG bench press with a fly movement every second week ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And how long are your rests going to be?


 Hmm .. I was think something like 45secs / 1 minute. Or 30 secs / 1 minute. That's what I was doing before seemed to be working fine ... I think to keep RI's pretty low.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Lots of work here tom... And a little 'messy'...


 lol ya I knew I'd be having a problem with that ... I'm trying to do too much at once! Thanks I'll make the changes.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about calves??


 I don't like training claves directly  .. I find they get hit enough through my step classes lol. But either way they seem to keep growing .. slowly bur there growing. And I'm not really interested in calves I'm fine with how they are right now 


 Thanks for all the advice Emma , really appreicate it! I know you've been super busy lately!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - no arguements here!! But you are getting better!


  Whoo - Hoo I'm getting better!! 

  ROFL



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Stick to about 70% what he would push to failure. You need to make sure he works on his form correct first.


 lol ya I'm getting him to just completely work on form. He needs it! Last night I was just getting him to do some bodyweight squats first , then he got more comfortable and wanted to try the bar ... he did alright, but I got him to do more Bodyweight squats after that.
 SLDL's .. o god lol. after 20 minutes he's finally getting it. I didn't even let him touch the bar .. he just couldn't thrust he ass back enough and he kept bending at the waist so his back was rounded .. lol it was hillarious though.
  And everything else was super super light,  like 40lbs for WG lat pulldowns etc.
 Although instead of getting him to do the bench press I got him to do some Cable flys .. I was thinking about it and I thought with the 3 pressing movements he'll be doing for his chest it might be a little too much for his shoulders. But I'll put it back to a bench press. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That's good - for cardio, 30 minutes of moderate intensity would be fine. He doesn't need sprints or anything like that.


 Ya we did that today .. only enough so he was kinda sweaty , nothing hard. Then I got him do some ab work .. he wanted to try out the cable crunches and Hovers i do. Surprisingly he was really good at the hovers , took a bit for him to get his back straight but after that he was set.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Not too bad at all tom!


  Yay! lol
 Thanks for the advice , I'll make the changes to his routine. 
  It's so much fun training someone like this!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummm - not really tom


 Ok thanks Emma .. I'll do a slow bulk .. hopefully around .5 - 1lb a week. Then I thnk I might sit at 145 for a bit a recomp .. just for a couple weeks becuase recomping is soo fustrating cause it's so slow! LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom... er .. Lewie


 LOL! You can call me tom you know 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Take it easy with the drinking. And _*definately *_do not drive under any circumstances if you have had even one drink. Do not risk it.


 for sure. I would never drink and drive .. ever. 
 I'm not gonna be drinking like the last time .. I'll probably have 1 or 2 mike's hard lemonade and that's it. 
 And I'm defintly not making this a regular thing... the consquences are just to great.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As for Corey, he is only 15-16 and has never trained before. So start slowly. Dont go to failure and dont have very strict RI's. I dont think he really needs to bother much with cardio presently, but if he want to do it, then fine. If a full body wo is too much, then do a simpler push, pull, legs split.


 lol ya defintly need to start corey out slow , omg Adrian you should see him it's so funny! 
 He really like the full body wo last night , but I will mention if he'd like to do something like a push, pull , leg split if he wants too.
 Corey was all pumped for the cardio! lol I'm not getting him away from that.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont make a complicated diet for him. Just stick to the basics. Good balanced meals. Limit junk food. Limit/drop the Pepsi. PWO shake..etc. He needs to slowly ease into it.


 Ya for sure .. I'm just gonna give basic outlines. But I doubt he'll follow it. .. and currently it's too much money for his mom anyways. So it'll just be small changes .. like whole wheat bread , natural PB instead of the processed gunk , adding more dairy to his diet , eating brown rice instead of white stuff,  cutting down on pop or switching it to diet etc.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2005)

*Aug 24*

*Training - Tri + Abs + Cardio
  CG Smith Bench Press -  *_*75lbs* 8 , 7 , 5
  Super seted with
*Cable Crunch -  **90lbs* 12 , 12 ,12

*Cable Overhead Pull-Aparts -  **30lbs* 10 , 10
  Super seted with
*Cable Crunches -  **90lbs* 12 , 12

  Cardio was just 5 minutes on the steeper with intervals , was waiting for Corey to be finished with his.

  On a side note , my Bench Press is now only 20lbs more than my close grip bench press  , man I really haven't increased weights for chest movements is a long time ..

_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , banana
  Meal 2 - sweet potato , olive oil , chicken , broccoli, apple , pepper , cayenne pepper , cinnamon , garlic powder
                                            Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , muesli mix
 Meal 4 - bean sprouts , onions , lettuce , chicken , olive oil , corn starch , chinese sticky rice that had pork inside , 1/4 of an eggroll , plum sauce
  Meal 5 - Low Carb / low calorie Mike's hard lemonade (maybe will have some protein source with it??)
                                                             Meal 6 - CC , PB , SF maple syrup


*Water -* I've drinken 2L so far ..
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , possibly


 Just posting this stuff now , jsut got back from having Diane's Party Meal at the restaurant and were about to watch Charlie and the Chocolate factory lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ya defintly need to start corey out slow , omg Adrian you should see him it's so funny!
> He really like the full body wo last night , but I will mention if he'd like to do something like a push, pull , leg split if he wants too.
> Corey was all pumped for the cardio! lol I'm not getting him away from that.


If he can manage the full body wo, then thats ok. Just keep it easy but slowly work up the weights/reps. But as you know, most important is to get form right to prevent injury. And that will take practice. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya for sure .. I'm just gonna give basic outlines. But I doubt he'll follow it. .. and currently it's too much money for his mom anyways. So it'll just be small changes .. like whole wheat bread , natural PB instead of the processed gunk , adding more dairy to his diet , eating brown rice instead of white stuff,  cutting down on pop or switching it to diet etc.


Sounds like a good start. Healthy choices will work.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If he can manage the full body wo, then thats ok. Just keep it easy but slowly work up the weights/reps. But as you know, most important is to get form right to prevent injury. And that will take practice.


 The only thing he's having trouble on is the SLDL form .. his squats are ify. He does them perfect though if he's watching himself from a side view in the mirrior .
 But Hopefully He'll catch onto the Romanian DL's , better than the SLDL. I think he should be able to do it ..

 We were suppos to go again tomorrow (I'm was also tempted to start my routine up  This 'Week off' is killing me! I want to get things started ..) but my van is dead. The brake pads are shot... and the weird thing is, is that my dad just got new ones a week before I got back , now whenever I put ont he brake it sounds like bones grinding and the brake pedal pushes against my foot to come back up .. So dad's got to take it to the mechanics again.

 It was probably becuase I went 120mph down the road and then slamed on the brakes , but my dad dosen't need to know that  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 25, 2005)

*Aug 25*

*Training - OFF * *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , banana
   Meal 2 - yogurt , muesli mix , apple , whey
 Meal 3 - olive oil , sweet potato , pepper , broccoli , chicken, little bit of some 'chinese moon cake'
  Meal 4 - muesli mix , fishies , olive oil , EW , lemon juice , SF jam , SF maple syrup
   Meal 5 - oats , PB , fishies , cyrstal light powder , yogurt , whey
                                                              Meal 6 - CC , PB , SF maple syrup

 Arg .. today was almost a completely clean food day. But when I came home form Toronto I had to bring my dad back these 'moon cakes' , there his favoirte food.
 So he still has a couple left and he explained to me what they were .. basically just egg yolk and locus flower seeds. Soem weird plant that only grows in Asia .. anyways. So he wanted me to try some, and lately me and my dad have been .. bonding I guess is the only word that describes it. So I ate it 


*Water -* Aiming for 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Didn't wake up until 3PM today .. fucking liquor  I ended up having 8  Mike's hard lemonade .. i got a little 'tipsy'. And I went upstairs to pee and my sister was crying. (Each of my sisters had a friend stay the night as well) .. So after a good 10 mins I foudn out what was the problem. Jaya (my younger sister) and Paige (her friend) made up a dance routine. So Jenna (my older sister) and Shelby (her friend) made up there own. And Jaya and Paige made sun of Jenna when she stuck her butt out and said her ass was big. And then she completely broke down and told me that's she's stressed about everything .. she's only 11 years old. About the situation with our parents , other stuff about Jaya (apparently Jaya would also tell her friends Jenna was fat ..). So long story short I broke down started cryign told her she can tell me anythign I know what it feels liek to keep secrets from everyone and I never want her to go through things I went through .. so I told her I was gay. And she started laughing and we were jokign by this time and then Jaya came in and appolgized and said she was only joking. And then Jenna asked if we coudl tell Jaya . so I told Jaya. Jaya fell to the floor and started cryign and wouldn't let me near her .. So Lukie had to take her downstairs and they started cryign and then me and Jenna went in the room and we were all crying and hugging and Jaya was tellign me she was sorry. ... It was intense. lol


 My dad also foudn out I was drunk last night. I went into work and he looks at me and goes 'Do you have a hang over??" So it lead to this big discussion that basically He understands what it's liek to be a teenager and want to try things. So it's alright to Drink if I want to , jsut make sure I don't drink and drive. In his own words 'It fine to drink and have fun , but don't get addicted - that bad!' LOL that's his philosphy for pot as well! And he went on about telling me that he tried LSD before .. omfg it was hillarious!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It was probably becuase I went 120mph down the road and then slamed on the brakes , but my dad dosen't need to know that  LOL


Tom tom - please, please, please be careful.  I have seen too many young people destroy their lives (or the lives of others) through driving dangerously.

I know you think it will never happen to you - but you don't want to tempt fate.

I would hate for you to hurt yourself, or, worse yet, for you to hurt someone else.

You might want to read this thread Here. It is a thread about one of our members - musclebeach. And it is such a tradgedy.

Take care of yourself ok...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The only thing he's having trouble on is the SLDL form .. his squats are ify. He does them perfect though if he's watching himself from a side view in the mirrior .
> But Hopefully He'll catch onto the Romanian DL's , better than the SLDL. I think he should be able to do it ..


It does take time for some totally new to get form right as well as feel it in the muscles he is supposed to. This will take practice. I was reading a few recent posts in CowPimps journal where P-Funk said that he shoould use light weight  and do an exercise repeatedly until he got form right. So keep things that was. Only when he does it right start slowly increasing weights.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> It was probably becuase I went 120mph down the road and then slamed on the brakes , but my dad dosen't need to know that  LOL


      Careful with doing all those antics. An injury will leave you out for the gym for months if not weeks. Or worse, permanantly!! So dont do anything stupid no matter how harmless it may seem.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So I ate it


Lucky you. You get to try new stuff  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Didn't wake up until 3PM today .. fucking liquor  I ended up having 8  Mike's hard lemonade .. i got a little 'tipsy'.


 What happened to '2 drinks only'? You need to know when and where to stop. So just sip the drink, dont chug it down like there is no tomorrow. If this starts to become a regular habit, it will effect your gym results. And dont say 'i can stop whenever i want'. Thats what people say before they realise they have become alcoholics and cant break the hard grasp of alcohol. You are presently far from becoming an alcoholic, but stuff that you do now will stick with you later. E.g. teens who smoked are extremly likely to become smokers as adults. I am guessing same is for alcohol.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 26, 2005)

O god I'm becoming the typical crazy teenager, was even gonna do some pot the other night 


   There'll be no more alcohol - I'm back in the gym , and eating all my old yummy foods  and there's no room in there for alcohol. The reason I had so much the other night was becuase it was Diane's B-day and orignially I only bought 3 cases , one for me , 1 for Diane and 1 for Micheal .. then my brother came over and they all wanted me to go out and buy another two cases (we didn't start drinking yet) - I didn't want to , I sat there arguing with them that we wouldn't need anymore, we have plenty. But it was Diane's B-day and she wanted me to get more so I felt bad if I didn't .. So I got another two .. Well Micheal was so nervous he was gonna get caught he had two sips of the stuff and his nerves got to him and he started freakingout and went compltely white and he looked like he was gonna throw up .. so he couldn't have anymore. Then Diane only drank 2 1/2. So that left basically 4 cases left for me and my brother. I didn't know what to do with the stuff .. I couldn't keep them becuase I thought my rents would find them , so me and my brother finished them off. So that was that .. yes I know its an 'excuse' but honestly no more.


   And the reckless driving  I know that needs to stop .. not only for my safety , but for the safety of my father's wallet! .. it's jsut becuase we live in such a small town , there's no one ever on the roads .. so it's nothing to go speeding down your street, literally everyone does it .. no cops ever around and no other cars. Espically later at night. It's so easy to get away with it ... but no more letting my friends talk me into that stuff either!

 Thanks for the concerns guys!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 26, 2005)

*August 26*

*Training - Vertical Back + Arms 
 Pull - ups - *_*1:30 RI* - 2 1/2 , 2  ----- YAY I can do a Pull-up now!! 
*WG Lat Pulldown - **1:00 RI* - *100lbs* 7+ 1 cheat , 4+ 1 cheat , *90lbs* 6+ 1 cheat , 4+ 1 cheat
*Straight Arm Pull-downs - **1:30 RI* - *40lbs* 12 , 12
*DB Preacher Curls *alternating with *Incline BB Tricep Extension - **:30 / 1:00 RI* - 
 *20lbs* 5 / *25lbs* 12
 *20lbs* 5 / *35lbs* 8
 *20lbs* 5 / *45lbs* 8
*Concentration Curls *alternating with  *Overhead Cable Tricep Pull-Apart - **:30 / 1:00 RI*
 *20lbs* 10/10 */* *30lbs* 9
 *20lbs* 10/10 */ **30lbs*9
 *20lbs* 10/ 9+ 1 assist */ **30lbs* 9

 Good Workout. Arms are fried ..
 When I was in Toronto at Bally's before I left I was able to get 4x8 at *90lbs* for my WG Lat Pulldowns .. but doign 100lbs today was hell. Not sure .. maybe becuase I did the pull-ups before?? anyways , either way it was a good workout.
_
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , apple
 *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats , gatorade powder
    Meal 2 - mesli mix , FF Pam cooking spray , EW , apple , lemon juice
  Meal 3 - WW sphaggeti , apple , yogurt , whey , pepper
   Meal 4 - WW sphagget , chicken , pepper , sweet potato
    Meal 5 - oats, crystal light powder , yogurt , whey
                                                               Meal 6 - CC , PB , SF maple syrup, fishies

 Since my scale is broken I haven't been able to weigh stuff .. esipcally the sphagetti today .. so I don't know the exact amount of what I've eaten but it's been more than 3300 cals  espically the sphagetti - I just cooked the rest of the stuff and will be eating the rest of it .. I know it's more than I normally do cause normally 80G fills up this one bowl I use . but the servings I had today the bowl was overflowing 

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Van is being fixed today


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok Just got the phamphlet for the September classes at my gym .. and arg it's all craped up. I'm gonna have to make my routine like this ..
  Sun- Quads + Shoulders
  Mon - Back + Chest (horizontal)
  Tues - Step and Pump class (I have no idea what the pump is ..)
  Wed - Hammies + Glutes
  Thurs - Vertical Back + Arms
  Fri - Step and Stretch
  Sat - OFF

  I've also been doing out some math .. I think this is what my bulk and cut will look like ..
 I'm gonna bulk up to 145lbs , and then recomp there for a month. Go back on a bulk and get up to 150lbs and recomp there for another month (or until I can get to around 12 - 13 % BF). Then I'll start my cut .. assuming that for every 2lbs of fat I lose , I lose 1lbs of LBM , that means when I get down to 135lbs I'll have around 6 - 8% BF. Hopefully this works ... Then after I do that I can go from there and decide if I want to go on another bulk or not ..
  Arg this is also gonna take close to a year to do 


 P.S. Bodyweight this morning was 140lbs


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 27, 2005)

*Aug 27*

*Training - OFF*
*Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , 
      Meal 2 - protein Bar 
    Meal 3 - muesli mix , olive oil , apple , egg whites , SF maple syrup
     Meal 4 - sweet potato , yogurt , whey , chicken , olive oil , broccoli , muesli mix, pepper, fishies
      Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , apple , meusli mix, fishies
  Meal 6 - yogurt , whey , oats , cyrstal light , meusli mix , fishies, almond butter
  Meal 7 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup

  Calories were around 3000 today .. I hate not having a scale 


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Van's fixed , thank god. Did nothing today other than go to the gym with Corey and then went to work ..
 I did though find out that trying to put on deodrant with unbelivably sore Lats is one hell of a task!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Sun- Quads + Shoulders
> Mon - Back + Chest (horizontal)
> Tues - Step and Pump class (I have no idea what the pump is ..)
> Wed - Hammies + Glutes
> ...


Pump is a class that incorporates the use of weights.

It was originally designed to get women used to using weights in the hope that they would eventually leave the aerobic floor and start proper weight training in the weights room... Unfortunately it didn't work and they stupidly stayed in the class doing pointless, endless repetitions of light weight "tone" crap instead. 

(umm.. in case you can't tell - I don't like it!  ).

If you want to give it a go, then try it. But it is likely to eat considerably into your recovery capacity.



> I've also been doing out some math .. I think this is what my bulk and cut will look like ..
> I'm gonna bulk up to 145lbs , and then recomp there for a month. Go back on a bulk and get up to 150lbs and recomp there for another month (or until I can get to around 12 - 13 % BF). Then I'll start my cut .. assuming that for every 2lbs of fat I lose , I lose 1lbs of LBM , that means when I get down to 135lbs I'll have around 6 - 8% BF. Hopefully this works ...



Arggg... Ok...

...

..

.


Right.... I've decided that I'm not even going to comment on this! And I am better off just keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Pump is a class that incorporates the use of weights.
> 
> It was originally designed to get women used to using weights in the hope that they would eventually leave the aerobic floor and start proper weight training in the weights room... Unfortunately it didn't work and they stupidly stayed in the class doing pointless, endless repetitions of light weight "tone" crap instead.
> 
> ...


 Damnit  LOL 
 Hmm well I can talk to Beth and see how much 'pump' is involved , and if they do it at the end of the class I can jsut leave Early and go to the cardio studio ... but if they mix it all together .. then .. ugh.
 If I do end up doing it I'll just use no weights and do the hand movements LOL!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... Ok...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


  that's never good!!
 Are you not commenting because I'm going down to 135 and not 140 or becuase it's jsut ridicolous . I'm not sure how my body really reacts to a cut .. I've only done it once from what I remeber and automatically I did cardio everyday , weights 4x a week and I went on that carb cycling thing. Adn I had days were I was eating under 900 cals... so I don't know I'm hoping that with this cut things will work alot better as I'm not gonna be completely stupid about it ..

 Please comment LOL your killing me!n (unless it's about the weight  I jsut want to see how I'll look there .. and if I don't like it I can just bulk some more  )


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 28, 2005)

*Aug 28*

*Training - Quads + Shoulders
   Overhead Squats - *_*1:30 RI* - *75lbs* 5 , 5 ,5
*Squats -  **1:00 RI* - *115lbs* 8 , 8 ,8
*DB Arnie Press -  **1:30 RI* - *30lbs* 8 , 6
*Leg Press - **1:00 RI* - (Both Legs) *360lbs* 4+1 assit with my arms LOL (Split) *180lbs* 12/12
*
   Side Lateral Cable Raise -  **15lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
   Superseted with
*Single Leg Extension - **10lbs* 12/12 , 12/12

 GREAT workout today (aside from using too much weight on the leg press ..). I haven't increased weight for my leg workouts in so long I forgot what it feels like to not be able to walk straight afterwards , and I love it! LOL also PB I squated over 100lbs , what an acomplishment 

_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , 
  *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats
       Meal 2 - muesli mix , olive oil , apple , egg whites , SF maple syrup
        Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , meusli mix, fishies
         Meal 4 - sweet tato , apple , chicken , broccoli , olive oil
     Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , almond butter ,fishes , muesli mix 
     Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Well I got home from the gym at 1PM .. where my parents told me Kelly called in sick so I had to fill in her shift .. and it was a 9 hour one . So I'm sitting there , unshowered , no meals made up / packed and had to be into work in a hour ... man did I fly!
   Work was busy and now I need some major sleep


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've also been doing out some math .. I think this is what my bulk and cut will look like ..
> I'm gonna bulk up to 145lbs , and then recomp there for a month. Go back on a bulk and get up to 150lbs and recomp there for another month (or until I can get to around 12 - 13 % BF). Then I'll start my cut .. assuming that for every 2lbs of fat I lose , I lose 1lbs of LBM , that means when I get down to 135lbs I'll have around 6 - 8% BF. Hopefully this works ... Then after I do that I can go from there and decide if I want to go on another bulk or not ..
> Arg this is also gonna take close to a year to do


I too am reluctant to say anything about this, lest it upsets you. Coz i know how sensitive you are about your total weight. I would remind you again that dont make it so much of a numbers game. While it is a good thing to have a long term plan, Dont go about it by numbers alone. 

I would suggest you go upto 150, then recomp to 12%. See how you feel and _then _ make changes. 

But 135 total weight is too low. Even if you got to 150/10% would be great and you would look fabulous, Dah-ling!!  

I would suggest that you first get to that point (150/10%), and if you dont like the results, then you could always cut. You can always loose weight, but gaining lbm is tough, as you know.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Leg Press - **1:00 RI* - (Both Legs) *360lbs* 4+1 assit with my arms LOL (Split) *180lbs* 12/12


How do you use your arms to assist you on the Leg Press  On the Leg Press, when you are leaning back, You can barely reach the plate. Also you need to keep your back straight, esp lower back.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I too am reluctant to say anything about this, lest it upsets you. Coz i know how sensitive you are about your total weight. I would remind you again that dont make it so much of a numbers game. While it is a good thing to have a long term plan, Dont go about it by numbers alone.
> 
> I would suggest you go upto 150, then recomp to 12%. See how you feel and _then _ make changes.
> 
> ...


 I don't know exactly yet .. I mean I might not get down to 135 , I might decide to stop at 140  that's jsut kinda a rough plan and I'll see what happens ..
 My bodyfat seems to keep droping .. 
 I'll see what happens when I'm up at 150.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How do you use your arms to assist you on the Leg Press  On the Leg Press, when you are leaning back, You can barely reach the plate. Also you need to keep your back straight, esp lower back.


 LOL I didn't put my arms on the machine part , I put them on my quads and helped push out of the hole so to speak. I always keep my back straight .. I think though I'm gonna lower the weight next time as I'd like a better ROM.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2005)

*Aug 29*

*Training - Back + Chest (Horizontal)
 Bench Press *_alternating with *Seated Cable Rows - *:30 / 1:00 RI
 *45lbs* 12 / *30lbs* 12
 *105lbs* 8 / *100lbs* 7
 *115lbs* 5 / *110lbs* 4
 *115lbs* 4 / *100lbs* 6
 *105lbs* 5 / *100lbs* 5
*Bent over BB Rows *alternating with *Incline DB Flies - *:30 / 1:00 RI
 *85lbs* 10 / *20lbs* 10
__*85lbs* 10 / *20lbs* 10
__*85lbs* 10 / *20lbs* 10
*Face Pulls - *1:10 RI - *60lbs* 8 (couldn't postion self) 7 *50lbs* 11

 Good Workout today .. except my Bench press / seated cable row work was all messed up. After the first working set I realized that RR was suppos to be 5 , not 6-8. So I increased the weight .. as I went on I realized it was too hard to get use 5 reps as a RR for those two .. so I just went back to my 6-8.
 Face Pulls were also weird .. my back was so sore by then I jsut couldnt' get a good feel for them ..

 I'm signed up for a step class tomorrow  only prob is , is that it's at 6am ... I've tried for the last 3 days to get up a 9am .. each day I can't pull myself out of bed untill at least 11 .. ugh hopefully i can make it ..
_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt , oats , 
   *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, gatorade powder
        Meal 2 - muesli mix , olive oil , apple , egg whites , SF maple syrup
         Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , meusli mix, fishies
 Meal 4 - sweet tato , apple , chicken , broccoli , olive oil, lots of slat  (couldn't find the shaker .. so I used the box isntead and it jsut poured out)
      Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , almond butter ,fishes , muesli mix 
      Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup


*Water -* 3.5L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Tired 
 Thank god that means I can get to bed at around 10 tonight and hopefully make it to my step class tomorrow .. o also I'm gonna be making a change in my diet. I think for PWO (not sure if I'll do it for pre as well) that I'm gonna be using skim milk powder. Just because it's easier and cheaper. I need every penny I can get .. I went out today and bought a new scale for my food. It's a digital one and it's all perty like  .. only prob is , is that the damn thing costed $70


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll see what happens when I'm up at 150.


I think that is a great idea 

As i mentioned earlier, loosing is easier than bulking. What with all that eating and bloating and working out hard  Just let your body recomp and try hard to hold onto 150. As you loose fat, you will get more defined. Since muscle is less volume than fat, you wont look fat-big and may actually look a bit smaller, but nice and muscular as well. 

Besides, you are not going to let Corey overtake you and look better, are you?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think that is a great idea
> 
> As i mentioned earlier, loosing is easier than bulking. What with all that eating and bloating and working out hard  Just let your body recomp and try hard to hold onto 150. As you loose fat, you will get more defined. Since muscle is less volume than fat, you wont look fat-big and may actually look a bit smaller, but nice and muscular as well.


 Hopefully .. I'm just really no tlooking forward to getting up to 150 with like 14% BF , I'll feel like a fatso  - if I managed to get up there with 10 - 12% BF I'd feel a little better .. I just need to see what happens to my body cause right now it feels like I'm losing some fat .. but not  it's weird. I mean in my upper body I'm noticing a difference and it's only been a very little time. But in my stomach .. some days are better than others , I can see what resembles abs , but than others I feel like a pig, my abs jsut feel weird in general. I think it might be the weighted ab work as that's when the werid feeling started .. I know I did weighted ab work before but stoped becuase I was getting 'blocky' I think the same thing is happening so I'm gonn abe on the look out ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Besides, you are not going to let Corey overtake you and look better, are you?


 ROFL! that lightweight?? Nah he can only squat 35lbs no way he'll pass me! .. at least I hope not  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 30, 2005)

*Aug 30*

*Training -Step Class
*_Total time - 50 minutes.
 This was hell , but I loved it. She also randomly threw in so other work ... like over 100 fucking push-ups . You have no idea how sore my chest is right now .. 
 It was so nice to go back to a step class with Beth as the instructor , her classes ALWAYS kill me
 (LOL Adrian I was twice as worse than after the kwan-do class , no joke!)
_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey , skim milk powder , banana , oats 
    *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
         Meal 2 - muesli mix , olive oil , apple , egg whites , SF maple syrup (threw this up )
          Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , meusli mix, fishies, almond butter
  Meal 4 - sweet tato , apple , chicken , broccoli , olive oil, salt , fishies
 *randomly a protein bar because I threw up earlier today*
        Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , almond butter ,fishes , muesli mix 
       Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup

 Well i got back from my step class and all I could see were white dots .. so I waited the hour before eating my pancake .. I ate it and everything got worse. I got the wrose migrane imaginable .. I could only hold the pancake down for 30 minutes then I ended up throwing it up. So I'm gonna eat a protein bar to make up for the cals as I'm bulking and I had one of the most intense cardio sessions I've ever had.
 I'm also gonna keep skim milk powder for PWO only .. my tummy didn't agree with not have the yogurt first thing in the morning. I really take advantage of how much that yogurt soothes my stomach.


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Started feeling alot better today so I'm gonna be goingout cosmic bowling tonight with my friends. haven't done anythign with anyone in a while .. I've just kinda been pent up in the house just on the computer.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> * *randomly a protein bar because I threw up earlier today**


 Hmmm.... How long have you been on your IBS medication now? What is happening with this? Are you going to go back and see your doc?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... How long have you been on your IBS medication now? What is happening with this? Are you going to go back and see your doc?


 Actually I decided to stop taking my IBS medication .. I did so in Toronto. I do remember taking the same kind of 'spell' towards the end of my trip in Toronto ... think they could be related??
 Nope haven't seen doc in a while .. although I'm thinking of seeing him for my  knees .. lately they've been killing me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. I know I did weighted ab work before but stoped becuase I was getting 'blocky' I think the same thing is happening so I'm gonn abe on the look out ..



Depends on what kind of ab work. Dont work your obliques directly, if you feel blocky. But i dont think you look blocky at all. Probably just a bit of fat on the side (love handles?). That will go away with the recomp.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ROFL! that lightweight?? Nah he can only squat 35lbs no way he'll pass me! .. at least I hope not  LOL


 How is he getting along with his DOMS?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Step Class
> *_Total time - 50 minutes.
> This was hell , but I loved it. She also randomly threw in so other work ... like over 100 fucking push-ups . You have no idea how sore my chest is right now ..
> It was so nice to go back to a step class with Beth as the instructor , her classes ALWAYS kill me
> ...


 That Kwando class was pretty intense for me. But on the other hand i have never done a 1hr class like that.

How long does this setp class schedule go on for?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. although I'm thinking of seeing him for my  knees .. lately they've been killing me.


Keep in mind you have been doing a lot of high impact aerobic stuff for quite a while (In additon to weight exercises that stress your knees, like squats). In addition to all that walking in Toronto, like you probably never walked that much in your life  and sneaking in a wo twice a day in Toronto 

Maybe it is time to ease up a bit on the step class? Find out when the next class is and take the winter off step class. You could do some low impact/slow stuff in the meantime and focus on bulking.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Depends on what kind of ab work. Dont work your obliques directly, if you feel blocky. But i dont think you look blocky at all. Probably just a bit of fat on the side (love handles?). That will go away with the recomp.


   Ya I've stoped working obliques directly a long time ago .. I use to do Plate twists and Saxon bends , those defintly had to go LOL. I already have no waist as it is!
   And yes I have the nasty love handles 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How is he getting along with his DOMS?


   LOL he hasn't mentioned anythign yet so I doubt he has any. He's been goign really light .. which is a good thing , but I just mean really light. Like for instance yesterday for his overhead DB Press he used 15lbs and RR was 8-12 .. once he got to 7 he was like 'O god I think I can only do 1 more!!' So he did the 8th then I made him get up to 12 reps and I assisted him , but then after I took my hands off him he did another rep on his own. I was like  You said you said you couldn't do any more? LMAO and then he went 'oppies' . So on his next set he got all 12 on his own.
   I think the most funniest moment though was when I made him use 3lbs for Decline DB Presses. He just can't get the movement right , he struggled unbelivably with the 8lbs. Whenever we go to the gym together I get an ab workout from us laughing so hard! ROFL.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That Kwando class was pretty intense for me. But on the other hand i have never done a 1hr class like that.
> 
> How long does this setp class schedule go on for?


  LOL you should take anotehr kwando class for me . I think there the only things that can compete for my love of step classes.
  Step classes are usually only 40 minutes long. But the other one just kept going and going .. and then after the step was done he wanted us to get some mats and do so more 'toning' crap. So I just left .. I'm *really* looking forward to my step and stretch class on Friday though.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Keep in mind you have been doing a lot of high impact aerobic stuff for quite a while (In additon to weight exercises that stress your knees, like squats). In addition to all that walking in Toronto, like you probably never walked that much in your life  and sneaking in a wo twice a day in Toronto
> 
> Maybe it is time to ease up a bit on the step class? Find out when the next class is and take the winter off step class. You could do some low impact/slow stuff in the meantime and focus on bulking.


 Ahhh nooo not my step classes 

 In all honesty though that would probably be the best thing .. I know the step classes are not helping my knee issues at all. Taking out the full squats helped to a certian degree ... but deep down I know it's the step classes and I just don't want to accept it. It's just I love thsoe step classes so much. You have no idea ... like when that alarm clock went off yesterday at 5:15am I was so groggy and pissed and wanted more sleep... then I clued in a realized that I have a step class at 6am. I literally jumped out of that bed with a huge smile on my face. And the people in it are so much fun as well .. they all joke at me cause like you said I'm just a flurry of hands , feet and hair LOL. There really really nice to me ..
 I just don't want to give them up. If there's something I can do to help my knees without giving up step I want to try it out first.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2005)

REally pumped , today at the gym their was a flier.
 Apparently on Oct. 1 there will be a nurtitional seminair thing with some guy named Bill whos a leading such and such in sports nutrition. The websit is -
www.simplyforlife.com
  I'm so excited


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2005)

*Aug 31*

*Training -Hammies + Glutes
 Sumo DL - *_1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *125lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 RI between legs - *45lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 6/6
*Lying Leg Curls -  ** 60lbs* 0 , *50lbs* 1 , *40lbs* 8 , 8

 Holy crap intense workout .. those DL's nearly killed me. And I don't think Reverse DB Lunges will be going up anytime soon .. my arms can't support the DB's. In Toronto I was doign 70lbs easily on the lying leg curl .. but ym god my legs were so fried I had to use 40lbs , and even then I pulled out 'iffy' reps 


_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
     *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, gatorade powder
          Meal 2 - muesli mix , apple , egg whites , banana, PAM cooking spray
           Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , WW / MG sphagetti
   Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken  salt, WW / MG sphagget ,
         Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder
        Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup

 Macros - 
 ~3342 calories
 ~33G of fat (4G sat)
 ~574G of carbs (55G fibre)
 ~182G of Protein 


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Did nothing really today .. just sat down and ate  gonna get some sleep early .. ugh I can't believe school starts in a week


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whenever we go to the gym together I get an ab workout from us laughing so hard! ROFL.


 Ah well, it takes practice. He will learn if he keeps at it and focuses on it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL you should take anotehr kwando class for me .






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I just don't want to give them up. If there's something I can do to help my knees without giving up step I want to try it out first.


You could try giving up walking outside the gym   But seriously, you need to consider something before it becoms a real problem.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ah well, it takes practice. He will learn if he keeps at it and focuses on it.


 LOL ya .. today I asked if he's been getting sore at all and he looks at me and goes 'HELL YES!' and went on about how he can't bend or sit cause his ass hurts to bad etc. LOL




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You could try giving up walking outside the gym   But seriously, you need to consider something before it becoms a real problem.


 LOL .. ya I do need them looked at .. will try to get an appointment scheduled.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2005)

*Sept 1*

*Training -Vertical Back + Arms
 Pull-ups -  *_*BW* 2 , 2
*WG Lat Pulldons - *1:00 RI -* 90lbs* 8 , 8 , 5+1 cheat , 5 + 1 cheat
*Straight Arm Pulldowns- *1:20 RI -*50lbs* 8 , 7
*
 DB Preacher Curls *alt. *Incline BB Tri Extensions - *:30 / 1:00 RI -
 *20lbs* 8  / *50lbs* 8
 *20lbs* 7 / *50lbs* 8
 *20lbs* 5 / *50lbs* 8

*Concentration Curl *alt.* Overhead Rope pull-aparts
**25lbs* 6/6 */ **30lbs* 10
 *25lbs* 6/6 */ *__*30lbs* 10
__*25lbs* 6/6 */ *__*30lbs* 10_
_ 
 This workout kicked my ass, lots of sweating and pain happening.


_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
      *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, gatorade powder
           Meal 2 - muesli mix , apple , egg whites , banana, PAM cooking spray
            Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , WW / MG sphagetti
    Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken  salt, WW / MG sphagget ,
          Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder
         Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup

  Macros - 
  ~3342 calories
  ~33G of fat (4G sat)
  ~574G of carbs (55G fibre)
  ~182G of Protein 


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 


 Did nothing again tonight , except work and go out with my brother and his friends.

 I have been thinking about my Quad workout and I think I'm gonna change it back to include step-ups and leg extensions.I noticed really good results doing that ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL ya .. today I asked if he's been getting sore at all and he looks at me and goes 'HELL YES!' and went on about how he can't bend or sit cause his ass hurts to bad etc. LOL


 As weird as it sounds, tell him to enjoy it while it lasts. Coz after sometime, he wont feel it, as you know.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Vertical Back + Arms
> Pull-ups -  *_*BW* 2 , 2
> *WG Lat Pulldons - *1:00 RI -* 90lbs* 8 , 8 , 5+1 cheat , 5 + 1 cheat
> *Straight Arm Pulldowns- *1:20 RI -*50lbs* 8 , 7
> _


_*
I would suggest something like WG lat pulldowns (4sets) and Bent over Rows (4sets).



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			I have been thinking about my Quad workout and I think I'm gonna change it back to include step-ups and leg extensions.I noticed really good results doing that ..
		
Click to expand...

Leg Ext is said to put more stress on the knees which is why some dont do them.*_


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As weird as it sounds, tell him to enjoy it while it lasts. Coz after sometime, he wont feel it, as you know.


  LOL ya , he actually said in a weird way he enjoys it , becuase it's like a sign to him that he actual did something (I explained to him though DOMS is not a good indicator of a good workout sometimes)



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I would suggest something like WG lat pulldowns (4sets) and Bent over Rows (4sets).


 I already do bent over rows on my other back day  love the things.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Leg Ext is said to put more stress on the knees which is why some dont do them.


 Ya I found that at first .. but after a while I actually found it was helping my knees


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2005)

*Sept 2*

*Training -Step and Stretch Class
*_Step class - 40 minutes
 Pilates - 20 minutes

__  Great workout this morning , very sweat / pain inducing (my legs still hurt from my hammie workout) 


_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
      *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
           Meal 2 - muesli mix , apple , egg whites , banana, olive oil, fishies
            Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , pearled barley , olive oil, fishies
    Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken  salt, pepper , olive oil , broccoli, apple, fishies
          Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , muesli mix , almond butter ,fishies
         Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup

  Macros - 
  ~2794 calories
  ~56G of fat (6G sat)
  ~398G of carbs (46G fibre)
  ~179G of Protein 


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Just writting this now .. having a boring morning. Was suppos to get my legs waxed but they canceled so i have to wait until next Thurs. 

 then I gotta work tonight , but I get to train a new person , Andrea from my comm -tech class last year , I love Andrea so it should fun.
 Then I plan on having a relaxing night with either a movie or my face in a pillow (I forgot how much I hate the whole only 6 hours of sleep a night thing )


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2005)

*Sept 3*

*Training -OFF* *Diet - Cheat day

*                                                       Meal 1 - Ben and Jerry's Fossil Fuel Ice - cream , Yogurt , whey
              Meal 2 - Yogurt , whey , apple
               Meal 3 - Protein Bar , oats , cyrstal light
 Meal 4 - Broccoli , Lean Beef , Onions , corn starch , olive oil , 2 chicken balls , 1 wonton , 1 super small piece of almond soo-guy , 2 french Fries , little bit of S&S sauce (the beef with Broccoli thing Hardly filled me up, which is wierd cause it usually does .. so I ended up picking at other things through out the night)
             Meal 5 - Yogurt , whey
            Meal 6 - CC , PB , SF maple syrup

  Estimated Calories
   ~ A good 2800 - 2900 calories.


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

   Weight this morning was 143lbs  gained 2lbs. I think though I might be holding onto some water as Wed and Thurs I ate 600G of carbs worth  Either way I'm not botherd as I feel like I'm getting leaner - I'm starting to see these ab like things clearer each day  So I'm gonna keep with what I'm doing as see how this week plays out.

   Did nothing today really .. just went off to work


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Weight this morning was 143lbs  gained 2lbs.





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Either way I'm not botherd as I feel like I'm getting leaner - I'm starting to see these ab like things clearer each day  So I'm gonna keep with what I'm doing as see how this week plays out.


 Looks like things are working well for you


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 4, 2005)

*Sept 4*

*Training -Quads + Shoulders
 Overhead Squats - *_1:30 RI - *80lbs* 3 akward reps , *70lbs* 4 1/2 (couldn't come out of the hole) , 5 , 4 + 1 weird rep where as I was coming up my heels came off the floor and I was on my toes - so I let the bar go to far ahead of me.
*Squats -  *1:00 RI - *125lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*DB Arnie Press - *1:30 RI -*30lbs* 8 , 6 
*Step - ups - *1:00 RI - *25lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*
 Side Lateral Cable Raise - **20lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
 superseted with 
*Leg Extensions -  **40lbs* 10 , 10

 Great workout aside from the overhead squats and the fact I wasn't able to squezze out any more reps on the Arnie Press  I really though I had it too! I might change this back to a seated Press ..
 I also realized how much I missed step-ups and full leg extensions and I'll be using them for now on. The really hit my legs.
 And next week I'll be moving up to the 45lb plates for my squats 

_ *Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
       *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
            Meal 2 -muesli mix , apple , egg whites , banana, olive oil, 
             Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , pearled barley , olive oil, 
     Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken  salt, pepper , olive oil , broccoli, apple, 
           Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , almond butter ,fishies, oats , crystal light
          Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , SF maple syrup

   Macros - 
   ~2907 calories
   ~56G of fat (6G sat)
   ~414G of carbs (44G fibre)
   ~186G of Protein 


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Busy Busy day at work , didn't leave until quarter after 8 .. 
 Then I went and saw 'Red Eye' with some friends , REALLY REALLY great movie , I loved it 

 I also realized that tomorrow is a Holiday .. you know what that means?? Everythings closed!!  and tomorrow is grocery day!! ugh .. I'm not gonna have any CC for tomorrow night and worse yet for Pre workout I'm gonna have to use skim milk powder (ugh my poor tummy!) 
 Also School starts Wednesday .. I have NO (none whatsoever) school supplies bought , ugh I dont' know what I'm gonna do.
 So that means Tomorrow I'm gonna have to get all my school supplies , pack everything for school , go out grocery searching , hunt down some brown lentils / hulled barley around town , then re-work my lunch meal so it's a portable meal and I can take it to school. 
 And gas prices are now 139.9 

 (See Emma [if your reading this] That's what your call complaining! )


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2005)

*Sept 5*

*Training -Back + Chest (Horizontal)
   Bench Press *_alt.* Seated Cable Row - *:30 / 1:00 RI -
   *45lbs* 12 / *30lbs* 12
   *105lbs* 8 / *100lbs* 7 (crap form)
   *105lbs* 6 / *90lbs* 8
   *105lbs* 6 / *90lbs* 8
   *105lbs* 3+1 crap rep / *90lbs* 4 *drop bar as a fly landed on me* + 2
   *90lbs* on seated cable row for 7 reps , as I had that messed up fly.

*Bent over BB Rows *alt.*Incline DB Fly -  *:30 / 1:00 RI -
   *80lbs* 8 / *25lbs* 7
   *80lbs* 2 REVERSE grip 2 Normal grip 2 , REVERSE grip 2
   *80lbs* 4 REVERSE grip 3
   *80lbs* 2 RVERSE grip 2 / *25lbs* 8
   *80lbs* 4 REVERSE grip 4 / *25lbs* 7

*Face Pulls -  *1:00 RI - *50lbs* 12 , 12 ,12

 Hmmm .. good workout considering. I just felt weak ... ugh I dont' know what it is but at the gym in Toronto I could pull out 100lbs on seated cable Row .. but I jsut can't here!!  .. wait LOL I was using a differnet grip. There I was using a V-bar and here I'm using another .. that could be it.
 Bench Press .. ugh on the alst set my arms were postioned weird so after the 3rd rep I had to rack it adjust grip and just getting the bar off the rack was hell ..
 Bent over rows .. lately when I've been doing them I get this pain that shoots up the outside of my left thumb .. well today it was unbearable I just couldn't it. So i experimented with reverse grip .. got rid of the pain in the thumb but it hurt my left forearm like a bitch .. I don't know what I"m gonna do .. any suggestions other than trying DB's for these??
   So i think I've overworked my back between all those extra sets _ *

  Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk powder, banana , oats 
          *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
               Meal 2 -muesli mix , apple , egg whites , banana, olive oil, 
                Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , pearled barley , olive oil, 
        Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken  salt, pepper , olive oil , broccoli, apple, 
              Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , almond butter ,fishies, oats , crystal light
             Meal 6 - tuna, PB , fishies , skim milk powder

      Macros - 
      ~2907 calories
      ~56G of fat (6G sat)
      ~414G of carbs (44G fibre)
      ~186G of Protein 

 or at least something like that .. probably a little more.
 I had no CC or not enough yogurt for the day becuasue everything was closed today 

*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

  Did nothing today . jsut hung out with friends .. the mayhem shall start tomorrow .. and then it's off to school


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2005)

*Sept 6*

*Training -Step & Pump Class + Ab work
*Total time - 45 minutes

 Well I got there a little bit late and everyone had a pair of 3lb DB's in their hands , so I saw the oppurtunity of being late and I took it! I didn't bother getting a pair of DB's and just did the step class normally. Although there was this one point where we were doing a mixutre of DB front Raises , Lateral Raises , DB Press , so I had to go off and get 5lb DB's  but after that I just put the DB's back on the floor.
 Then Beth decided we had enough time to do some adominal work.
* 
   Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk powder, banana , oats 
           *PWO* whey , skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
                Meal 2 -muesli mix , apple , egg whites , banana, olive oil, 
                 Meal 3 - yogurt , whey , apple , pearled barley , olive oil, 
         Meal 4 - sweet tato, EW salt, pepper , olive oil , broccoli, apple, 
 *3 hour nap .. was suppos to only be 30 minutes  *
               Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , almond butter ,fishies, oats , crystal light
              Meal 6 - tuna, PB , fishies , skim milk powder

       Macros - 
       ~2907 calories
       ~56G of fat (6G sat)
       ~414G of carbs (44G fibre)
       ~186G of Protein 

  or at least something like that .. probably a little more.

*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Ugh I'm exhausted today .. just dead. I got 5 hours of sleep did my step class , went home got ready and I've been non stop all day shopping / doing things for my sisters. Between the cardio this morning and all that shopping / walking when I got home I coulda ate a horse  and slept for 3 days straight. So my beautiful bitch Diane (whom I love!!) came over for me and she packed up my binder , orgainzed all my pens / tapes / math set etc. Pack it all in my bookbag , set my alarm clock and told me to get some sleep! Ahh I love her  I'm out of all my money again .. I literally didn't even have enough money to buy lettuce this week!!  anyways ..

 school begins tomorrow


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok Re-worked my Meal 3 , here it is

  Normal Day --------------------
  3/4 a cup of Pearled Barley
  1/2 cup of chick peas
  1/2 can of tuna
  20G skim milk Powder
  1/2 tsp. olive oil
  2 fishies

Totals ~
 430 calories
 7G fat (1G sat)
 63G carbs (11G fibre)
 30G Protein


High Carb days ---------------------
 2/3 cup of chick peas
 1/4 can of tuna
 20g skim milk powder
 2 fishies
 80G whole wheat / multigrain sphagetti



 Totals ~
 571 calories
 7G fat
 96G carbs 
 33G Protein

AHHHH shit!! I forgot to buy sphagetti  .. ugh I have to go bum money from my rents and go out now ..  I want to sleep more!​ ​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> drop bar as a fly landed on me*


:rolf:



> Bent over rows .. lately when I've been doing them I get this pain that shoots up the outside of my left thumb .. well today it was unbearable I just couldn't it. So i experimented with reverse grip .. got rid of the pain in the thumb but it hurt my left forearm like a bitch .. I don't know what I"m gonna do .. any suggestions other than trying DB's for these??


 
When you say 'shooting' what do you mean? Is it like an electrical pain?
Does it run from just above your thumb on the back of your hand up your forearm to your elbow or down your hand into your fingers?
Does it extend up to your shoulder?
Does the pain change when you alter your elbow position?
How are you holding the bar (are all fingers on one side of the bar)? 


Also - If you are getting exhausted you should rest tom - your not going to be doing yourself any good by running yourself into the groud! (**cough** Ummm... Yeah - you should do as I SAY, not as I do**  ).

Hope school is not too horrible.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *105lbs* 3+1 crap rep / *90lbs* 4 *drop bar as a fly landed on me* + 2


 How heavy was the fly? 10lbs? 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Bent over rows .. lately when I've been doing them I get this pain that shoots up the outside of my left thumb .. well today it was unbearable I just couldn't it. So i experimented with reverse grip .. got rid of the pain in the thumb but it hurt my left forearm like a bitch .. I don't know what I"m gonna do .. any suggestions other than trying DB's for these??


You could try a false grip. Thumb on same side of the bar as fingers.


edit: ah i see Emma has already mentioned that. 

How was your first day at school?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> When you say 'shooting' what do you mean? Is it like an electrical pain?
> Does it run from just above your thumb on the back of your hand up your forearm to your elbow or down your hand into your fingers?
> Does it extend up to your shoulder?
> Does the pain change when you alter your elbow position?
> How are you holding the bar (are all fingers on one side of the bar)?


 Umm well it's like a 'current' on pain. It starts on the knuckle of my thumb then runs up to my wrist. And If I do reverse grip it starts at my wrist and shoots up my forearm. I've tried holding the bar in lots of different ways , and I tried holding all fingers on one side of the bar as well - all did nothing and the pain stays the same.
 I've always had that pain for this exercise, but it was something I just pushed out of my mind .. then as I got stronger and hiked up the weight the pain got more and more noticable and now it's at a point where I can't even do it , it hurts that bad.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - If you are getting exhausted you should rest tom - your not going to be doing yourself any good by running yourself into the groud! (**cough** Ummm... Yeah - you should do as I SAY, not as I do**  ).


 ROFL! ya for sure .. I'm not gonna make this year out like last year , if I need a break , if I need to sleep in then I am. If that means missing a step class or having to go to the gym later in the day then so be it. I can't afford to miss so many classes this year , I can't my courses are gonna be hell.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope school is not too horrible.


 well .. it was ... ya it was horrible  (there were only a couple of perkers )


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How heavy was the fly? 10lbs?


 LOL!! that damn fly .. it was stalking me around the gym I swear to god! And to the person far away I would look like I'm sitting on the cable row clapping my hands! LOL



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You could try a false grip. Thumb on same side of the bar as fingers.
> 
> 
> edit: ah i see Emma has already mentioned that.


 Ya I've tried all three grips , still painful. Ugh I don't want to switch that exercise to DB , I feel like I can't get as great an ROM.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How was your first day at school?


 Well lets see ...
 I know absolutly no one in my P.A.L. (physically active lifestyle) class - just basically 'aquatintes' I know throughout the years / were friends with them, although there is this really hot foreign exchange student from Belgim  .
 Ugh and I'm not really gonna like that class .. there gonna make me do exercise  , I mean I love my time at the gym, but after that I'm a lazy bastard and I just hate being told to do go  run X KM's or whatever you know?? .. ugh I see probelsm arising  when they take us to the 'weight room'.

 Biology  ... HOLY CRAP!! this is unbelavably boring!! I almost feel asleep so many times .. and he's already giving us a quiz on Friday  anyways .. although the teacher is an acholholic and has been know to come to school drunk so it could get interesting. And also the hottest guy in the school is in that class, or at least in my opioin (Ricky Burns ) so that's an upper.

 Advanced Math 11 .. Ahh I'm screwed so bad! LOL The teaacher's great for it, and said he'll help anyone anytime , but I'm so far gone in math I think I'm a lost case. He was doing all this weird graph stuff on the Calculater. Like he put up this equation (3X + 4) and he said what will this look like? and everyone in the class goes 'A straight line' I was like AHHHH how am I the only one who dosen't know. Like I'm so screwed ..

 Chemsitry looks like it could be fun! It's my only class with Diane and the teacher's 'younger' and still going to universtiy or something , she's really nice and funny. But I'm horrible at Chemistry .. but Diane's really good at it so it works out.

 And then I got Carrer and Life Management tomorrow - this class alternates everyday with P.A.L as there both 1/2 credits , and there manditory to graduate


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sept 7*

*Training -Hammies + Glutes
 Sumo Deadlifts - *1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *135lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
*Reverse DB Lunges - *1:00 between each leg RI - *45lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Lying leg Curl - *1:20 RI - *40lbs* 12 , 8 + 3/4

 Great workout, I'm finally using the 45lb plates for my deadlifts  although the plates are larger , so it limits my ROM slightly .. but I guess that was gonna be a given. These also kinda hurt my knees 
 Reverse Lunges .. omg lots and lots of burning on these I though I was gonna fall over. I'm not too sure how 50lbs are gonna go next week , I can barley hold onto 45lbs!
 Lying leg curls .. holy crap I wa so fried by this point - these caused lots and lots of pain!
* 
    Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
            *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, gatorade powder
                 Meal 2 -muesli mix , banana , egg whites ,Pam cooking spray
                  Meal 3 - skim milk powder , chick peas , tuna , WW / MG  sphagetti, fishies 
          Meal 4 - sweet tato, WW / MG sphagetti , fishies , tuna, vinnegar 
  *2 hour nap *
                Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder
               Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB

        Macros - 
        ~3297 calories
        ~33G of fat (4G sat)
        ~574G of carbs (60G fibre)
        ~182G of Protein 

*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

I'm so tired .. only got 5 hours of sleep last night. So as soon as I got home I went to bed for a bit .. I wa scared it would screw me up tonight , but right now I'm still unbelivably tired , I could hop right back into bed .. so I'm off to make my meals for tomorrow , eat , drink some tea , and then have an early night (8pm - yes 8pm LOL , I feel like an old granny or something)

 I also need to talk to my dad about worky things. I need to make it so I no longer work Thurs. nights and hopefully switch my shift to either Wed. or Tues. As WB decided to change around 'Smallville's' schedule and now it's on thurs night instead of Wed. and it'll cut into work .. and nothing messes with me and that show , and I mean nothing!
 (it premiers Sept. 29    I'm SOOO excited!!)


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sept 8*

*Training -Vetical Back + Arms
 Pull-ups - *2 (this really really hurt my shoulders ..)
*WG Lat pulldowns - *1:00 RI - *40lbs* 12 *90lbs* 8 , 8 , 7 , 6
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **50lbs* 7 (bad form) *45lbs* 8 (alot better)
*DB Preacher Curls *alt. *Incline BB Tricep Extension - *:30 / 1:00 RI
 *20lbs* 8 / *55lbs* 8
 *20lbs* 7 / *55lbs* 8
 *20lbs* 5 / *55lbs* 8
*Concentration Curl *alt. *Overhead Rope Pull-aparts *:30 / 1:00 RI 
 *25lbs* 9 / 8 + 1 assist */ **40lbs* 9
 *25lbs* *did L hand first* 4+ 1 assist / 5 */ **40lbs* 7
 *25lbs* *Back to R arm first* 7 / 4+ 3 assist */ **40lbs* 7
 *25lbs* *L hand only* 0 + 6 assists

 Great Workout. Other than the fact that My left Arm was rally screwed on those concentration curls .. really screwed.

* 
     Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
             *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, gatorade powder
                  Meal 2 -muesli mix , banana , egg whites ,Pam cooking spray
                   Meal 3 - skim milk powder , chick peas , tuna , WW / MG  sphagetti, fishies 
           Meal 4 - sweet tato, WW / MG sphagetti , fishies , tuna, vinnegar 
   *2 hour nap *
                 Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder
                Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB

         Macros - 
         ~3297 calories
         ~33G of fat (4G sat)
         ~574G of carbs (60G fibre)
         ~182G of Protein 

*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Second Day of School wasn't bad. I don't know what it is , but damn I'm paying attention in every class , actually understanding what's happening , not day dreaming 24/7 etc. Its fuckign weird!! All my friends are the same way 

 anyways .. 
 I also thinK i'm getting to the adding fat point of this bulk  - so time to reduce those cals a bit ..

 I'm also SOOO tired. I didn't get any sleep again last night  .. O well I got work now (running late actually  ) , so I can't have a 'nap' to screw up my sleep pattern.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 10, 2005)

*Sept 9*

*Training -Cardio + Stretch
*40 minutes step
 10 minutes pilates

* 
      Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
              *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, welch's grape/strawberry juice
                   Meal 2 -muesli mix , banana , egg whites ,olive oil
                    Meal 3 - skim milk powder , chick peas , tuna , pearled barely, fishies 
            Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, fishies , broccoli , olive oil
                  Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder, fishies, almond butter
                 Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Well yesteray sucked ass.
 After work I picked up my brother , Nick , Ryan, Brad, and Justin and I had Andrea with me. they were all stoned as fucked. So i went out and bought some Liquor for some otehr people that were coming at 10pm (Jeremy and Sarah) - I thought by then my brother and everyone would be gone .. but they weren't so Jeremy came in along with Sarah and Jeremy got drunk , then Sarah invited Corey over (cause everyone was like Where's Corey??) - then Sarah started talking ot Glen and Glen said he could get some weed cause he was with some people So we said sure , and then Glen comes over with Peter , Jason ,Aaron (a girl), and Frankie - Peter is Adrea's ex-boyfriend. And Peter HATES me, like the guy wants to curb stomp me. (I'm pretty srue it's cuase I'm gay) So Andrea wouldnt' do anythign with Peter , so Peter got pissed Went up to Corey and mumbled that he was gonna punch the gay guy in the mouth and I guess he went to punch Corey (I didn't see all of this) but Sarah Threw the guy across the room with hit Aaron over which is Jason's Girlfriend so Jason freaked and they were both in Sarah's face and then Frankie came in and said 'what the fuck's teh story boys???' So they said 'Ahn never mind lets jsut go' So as they were walking out one of them (more than likely Peter) punch and huge hole in my wall and one of them also stole Jeremys liquor.



 Right now the huge hole is being covered with a picture and Justin says he has the mesh stuff to fix it as his house , so We'll fix it today ..
 Ugh jsut a crazy stupid night (Me Sarah and Corey were the only ones sober and not stoned - although Corey and Sarah had like 2 drinks or so)
 Anyways ..


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 10, 2005)

Weight this morning was 141.5lbs  that means I've lost 1.5lbs this week ..
 Probably jsut some water /glycogen crap.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 10, 2005)

Isn't the point of a bulk to gain "bulk"? Why stop yourself? You were doing so well. It will be easy to lose what little fat you might gain. And as long as you continue to train during your bulk, I doubt your bf will go up that significantly. Don't worry too much about it. And if you're so excited to cut, then who cares whether you gain a little fat in the process because you're just going to get to your goal of 150 that much faster.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 10, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Isn't the point of a bulk to gain "bulk"? Why stop yourself? You were doing so well. It will be easy to lose what little fat you might gain. And as long as you continue to train during your bulk, I doubt your bf will go up that significantly. Don't worry too much about it. And if you're so excited to cut, then who cares whether you gain a little fat in the process because you're just going to get to your goal of 150 that much faster.


 Hey jaim! I swear I'll reply to the PM tomorrow , I'm so tired right now ..

 Okay when I said reduce calories I didn't mean go back to maintenace. Last week I gained 2lbs , I'm aiming for .5-1lb per week. - But I'm guessing now alot of that was water. So this is my new Plan
 Sun- 3000 cals
 Mon- 2900 cals
 Tues - 2800 cals
 Wed - 3000 cals
 Thurs - 3300cals
 Fri - 2800 cals
 Sat - 2800 - 2900 cals

 That should be enough for around 1lb per week.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 10, 2005)

*Sept 10*

*Training -OFF*

* 
        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                     Meal 2 -protein bar
                      Meal 3 - chick peas , fishies, apple , broccoli ,onions , chicken , canoil oil
              Meal 4 - whey , yogurt , fishies
                    Meal 5 - protein bar
                   Meal 6 - bean sprouts , chicken , lettuce, onions , salt , canoil oil , chick peas
  Meal 7 - whey , yogurt
  Meal 8 - CC , banana, PB , SF maple syrup

  2800 ~ 2900 cals


*Water -* 3.L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Ugh horrible day .. worked non stop and my dad now knows I'm gay *sigh*
 That was .. interesting. One of his questions was 'Are you gay cuase you can't get 'IT' up?' Basically he's asking me if I'm gay because I don't get erections or something. ugh I just told him Id on't want to talk about it - maybe somday I will but not today.

  Anyways - I need sleep so bad right now .. and I still have green tea and water to drink


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope you are feeling a little better. It sounds like the last few days have been crappy.

Tom tom - I know you think that I am just 'being a typical old person' but if you get involved in all that drinking/drug stuff then you are asking for trouble. Not only because it means people like that boy will be involved, but also because it does such a lot of harm to your body and especially your mind... And it can easily ruin your life...

The alcohol and weed ruin your body - In terms of trying to add lean mass, your liver will not be able to process fats or proteins well, so fats accumulate in your body and you can't build muscle tissue. It also lowers your testosterone levels and it means you can't partition nutrients to your muscles as well. It ruins your lungs (so you can't do cardio as well) and it will dehydrate you too.

I have seen so many people get really sick (mentally ill) from smoking weed, and from getting hooked on other drugs or from drinking too... They got so bad that they had to be institutionalised. And I have seen people get killed in car accidents from drinking and driving... And it ruined their lives...

Even if you don't do it much, hanging out with people who do do it a lot can cause you lots of trouble that you don't want...

It is such a stupid thing to do...

Anyway - LOL at your dad.. Argg... What are you going to do? Are you just going to ignore the comments and hope that he leaves you alone or are you going to have to talk to him about it? What does your mum say? How did they find out?


Hope your wall gets fixed without too much trouble! 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I hope you are feeling a little better. It sounds like the last few days have been crappy.
> 
> Tom tom - I know you think that I am just 'being a typical old person' but if you get involved in all that drinking/drug stuff then you are asking for trouble. Not only because it means people like that boy will be involved, but also because it does such a lot of harm to your body and especially your mind... And it can easily ruin your life...
> 
> ...


 Hey Emz!
 No you don't sound like 'the typical old person' not at all! Thank -you so much for caring for me! 
 I know all that crap is really bad .. I'm not gonna be doing it. I rejected everything they gave to me - cigars , smokes, LOTS of liqour , I had my couple of days of fun now it's back to piroities.
 As for hanging out with them .. well I'll still continue to that. The reason thigns got so out of control was my fault. I invited Sarah over which in turn invited all those other guys over .. I should of known better. It was fun when it was just the small gang of us. LOL and I know nothign would happen to me with Nick around , he'd kick the crap out of them before they even touched me!

 As for my dad - LOL ya not only did he say that but he went on a spell about the varoius 'ITS' and the differents sizes and shapes and if there crooked or not  I was gonna kill myself.
 My dad found out through my sister .. she told him. I guess I should of expected taht. My mom found out .. well she just kinda knew and told me while I was in Toronto 
 I dont' feel comfortable talking to them about it - not yet at least. My mom hasn't even brought it up to me. But they know i"m not comfortable so now it's a mutual 'understanding' that it's known , but we don't speak of it.
 So I'll see what happens in the future ...

 Anyways Love ya lots Emma! And I hope *YOU* have the next couple of good days! You need them more!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sept 11*

*Training -Quads + Shoulders -
 Overhead Squats - *1:30 RI - *70lbs* 5, 5, 5
*Squats - *1:00 RI - *135lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*DB Press - *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 7 , 6
*Step - ups - *1:00 between each leg RI - *35lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*DB lateral Raises - **10lbs* 12 , 12
 superseted with
*Leg Extensions - **50lbs* 2 (too heavy) *40lbs* 12 *40lbs* 12 DROP *30lbs* 12 DROP *20lbs* 12 DROP *10lbs* 12

 Great Workout this morning. My Quads have never been this sore , I could barley walk - espically after those dropsets!
I also got to use the 45lbs plates for my squats  YAY! small pathetic acomplishement for me

 I've noticed that I'm not sweating as much as I use to during my workouts. It's liek I'm no longer getting that 'cardio' feel for them .. could be I"m getting use to the RI's I guess .. but I don't think I can lower them any more - even though I'm not getting that 'cardio' feel , my muscles still get really fatigued from the short RI's .. might try lowering them haven't decided
 Could also be becuase it's starting to get colder .. didn't I have a problem with sweat or something last winter?? hmmm 
 anyways ..
 * 
       Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
               *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, welch's grape/strawberry juice
                    Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil
                     Meal 3 - skim milk powder , chick peas , tuna , pearled barely, fishies 
             Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, fishies , broccoli , pb
                   Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder, fishies, almond butter
                  Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

 Macros ~
 Calories - 3178
 Fat - 64G (8G sat)
 Carbs - 442G (45G fibre)
 Protein - 207G

 I had no idea I ate this much today! I was trying to 'wing' it and reach 3000cals .. no wonder I feel so icky / blaoted / fat today ..


*Water -* 2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Well today was ... 
 ahh it sucked ass!! Not even gonna bother writting about it ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> . So i went out and bought some Liquor for some otehr people that were coming at 10pm
> ...
> (Me Sarah and Corey were the only ones sober and not stoned - although Corey and Sarah had like 2 drinks or so)
> Anyways ..


Just remember that even if you didnt drink, you can still get into trouble because _you _baught the Liquor (illegally as you are underage). If someone drinks the booze you got for them and gets into trouble. They would fess up and say they got it from you and that will get you into trouble. With your parents, parents of other kids and possibly the police. So you need to ask yourself if you are wiling to take the risk and get into trouble for stupidity of others .

Those that donot behave themselves should not be invited to your home. Meet them in a public place if you want to. Or better still, stay away from them.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh horrible day .. worked non stop and my dad now knows I'm gay *sigh*
> That was .. interesting. One of his questions was 'Are you gay cuase you can't get 'IT' up?' Basically he's asking me if I'm gay because I don't get erections or something. ugh I just told him Id on't want to talk about it - maybe somday I will but not today.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Adrian!! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Just remember that even if you didnt drink, you can still get into trouble because _you _baught the Liquor (illegally as you are underage). If someone drinks the booze you got for them and gets into trouble. They would fess up and say they got it from you and that will get you into trouble. With your parents, parents of other kids and possibly the police. So you need to ask yourself if you are wiling to take the risk and get into trouble for stupidity of others .
> 
> Those that donot behave themselves should not be invited to your home. Meet them in a public place if you want to. Or better still, stay away from them.


 Most of the liquor I didn't end up buying. They already had it .. I just got Andria / Sarah / Jeremy some. They wouldn't of rated on me .. besides most of their parents even knew what they were up too! LOL
 See Peter / Frankie / Jason were not suppos to be over there .. Glen / Sarah fucked up big time. We dont' like them and they don't like us. I don't even no why Glen brought them with him 
 anyways what's in the past is in the past.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2005)

*Sept 12*

*Training -Back + Chest (horizontal)
  Bench Press *alt with *seated cable Row - *:30 / 1:00 RI
_Bench Press -  *45lbs* 12 *105lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 , 5
  Seated Cable Row - *30lbs* 12 *90lbs* 8 , 8 ,8 ,8

*Bent over BB Rows *alt. with *Incline DB Flies -  *:30/ 1:00 RI
  Bent over Rows - *80lbs* 0 (finger hurt to bad) *70lbs* 10 , 10 , 8 REVERSE grip + 2
  Fly - *25lbs* 9 , 9 , 8

*Face Pulls -  **1:00 RI - *55lbs* 12 ,12 ,12

 Good workout .. aside from the bent over BB Rows *sigh* had to drop weight on these , my finger hurt way to bad .. I found it didn't hurt as bad if I did the reps really fast .. but the last set was too much and I had to switch to a reverse grip for the last 2 reps.
  So I think i need ot take these out of my routine  which blows cuase I love them! .. And I can't do them with DB's , I just can't get a feel for it - I tried over and over today.
  Any suggestions on what to change them with?

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                 *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, welch's grape/strawberry juice
                      Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil
                       Meal 3 - skim milk powder , chick peas , tuna , pearled barely, fishies 
               Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, fishies , broccoli , olive oil
                     Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder, fishies, almond butter
                    Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

   Macros ~
 Too Tired to input it into fitday .. It's around 2800 - 2900 cals


*Water -* 2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

  Well I 've got the flu  My throat hurts like a bitch and I've been snezzing non stop. After I got home from the gym today I almost puked. Then after I got my groceries today I had to sit beside the toilet for a good 10 minutes cause I felt so sick. Ugh .. hopefully it's a quick 24 hour flu or something. Everyone's catching it .. my two sisters had it and I had to give them their meds + food and everything - so I'm guessing that's how I got it.
 I've also been really really bloated / gasy today .. ii've been like that for the last 4 days - ugh I don't know what's happening but I hate it!
  Anyways..
  WHOO - HOO it's looking like I"m gonna get 7 hours of sleep tonight if I jump into bed right now!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good workout .. aside from the bent over BB Rows *sigh* had to drop weight on these , my finger hurt way to bad .. I found it didn't hurt as bad if I did the reps really fast .. but the last set was too much and I had to switch to a reverse grip for the last 2 reps.:


Did you try them with a false grip?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on what to change them with?:


I would guess DB rows would be the closest thing.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've also been really really bloated / gasy today .. ii've been like that for the last 4 days - ugh I don't know what's happening but I hate it!
> :


Chick peas are tasty, but each one is a mini gas-bomb


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Did you try them with a false grip?


 yup - it's the only way I can do the amount I can do ... If I hold it normally i can't even get one rep 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I would guess DB rows would be the closest thing.


 can't stand those .. gonna have to think about it. Was think somethign liek ghetto T-bar rows 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Chick peas are tasty, but each one is a mini gas-bomb


 Ya .. as much as I don't want to come to terms with it but I think those chick peas are what's causing me so much discomfort lately - that and that I took away my yougrt from that meal.
 Mad some changes to my diet .. will have a better overall plan tomororw - once I get some time to work things out!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sept 13*

*Training -Cardio + various exercises
 Step - 40 minutes
*_Weird stuff like squeezing stabilty ball with thigh - overhead stabilty ball squats etc. - 10 minutes
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                  *PWO* whey , yogurt , oats, welch's grape/strawberry juice
                       Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil
                        Meal 3 - skim milk powder , chick peas , tuna , pearled barely, fishies 
                Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, fishies , broccoli , olive oil
                      Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder, fishies, almond butter
                     Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

Or something close to that - too tired to retype stuff


*Water -* 2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Tiring day - I've been doign homework for the last 3 hours .. ugh I'm gonna try and rush and get my meals packed for tomorrow - I want to at least get 6 hours of sleep tonight as I couldn't get any last night cause my damn nose is so cloged up!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -*Cardio
> Step - 40 minutes
> 
> .... I couldn't get any last night cause my damn nose is so cloged up!


Tom - if you are sick with a respiratory tract infection the LAST thing you want to do is hard cardio! 

You are best to keep the session light and let your body recover, otherwise you can cause all sorts of other issues!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, exercising when a virus is in its incubation period (or after) will only make the infection worse.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks guys - I know exercising while sick is a no - no , and I know that I said this year if I needed a couple of days off that I wouldn't be stupid and I'd take them .. but I'm being stupid , who was I kidding I couldn't keep myself away from the gym  but I did make sure my cardio was lower intensity - didn't do all the double 'hops' and stuff.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sept 14*

*Training -Hammies + Glutes
 Sumo DL - *_1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *145lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
*Reverse DB Lunges - *1:00 RI between legs - *50lbs* 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8
*Lying Leg Curls -  *1:20 RI - *40lbs* 12 , 12

 Hard workout today , the sumo DL's are getting really rally damn hard. And now that I've been increasing weight on this and Squats I'm finally starting to feel the stuff in my lower back 
 Reverse DB Lunges .. wasn't srue how they'd go as I could barley hold the 45lbs .. but the 50's today didn't seem that heavy in my hands - on my legs it was burtual.
 And the lying leg curls .. well by the time I get to those my legs are too fried, it's a real challenge.

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                   *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, welch's grape/strawberry juice
                        Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil
                         Meal 3 - , yogurt , tuna , pearled barely, fishies, olive oil , vinnegar 
                 Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, fishies , broccoli , olive oil
                       Meal 5 - yogurt , whey , oats , crystal light powder, fishies, almond butter
 *hour nap*
                      Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

Macros - too lazy to find them out , it's around 3000 cals though.


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 


 I was plannin going to bed at 8pm tonight .. didn't happen , it's already 20 to 11pm *sigh* I couldn't help myself - I was reading a sheet for homework and just feel asleep .. luckily my friends came over and work me up or I woulda slept longer ..

 AHHH FUCK!!  I still have math and chemisty homework .. omg! I hate school with a passion .. ahh I'll just do it at lunch .. even though I'm suppos to see the math teacher at lunch for help on transformtaions ..  I'll figure it out when the time comes - I'm just way too tired.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> transformtaions .. .


Whats that?  New kinda math?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Whats that?  New kinda math?


 LOL - it's the stuff with vertical stretches , horizontal translations, and vertical translation and the you got the equation y=X squared that makes a parabola (sp?) and then the mapping rules like (x,y) -- > (x+3, 2y + 1) that changes the plots on the graph therefore changing the graph etc. So we were suppos to learn that last year - but I never understood it so I went in for help, becuase were starting this other stuff with is using Y=sin (X) or some crap and now theres a new graph and completely different point etc. 

 At least I think there called Transformations?? Aren't they?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL - it's the stuff with vertical stretches , horizontal translations, and vertical translation and the you got the equation y=X squared that makes a parabola (sp?) and then the mapping rules like (x,y) -- > (x+3, 2y + 1) that changes the plots on the graph therefore changing the graph etc. So we were suppos to learn that last year - but I never understood it so I went in for help, becuase were starting this other stuff with is using Y=sin (X) or some crap and now theres a new graph and completely different point etc.
> 
> At least I think there called Transformations?? Aren't they?


 Have fun with the sin, cosin, tangents .. etc etc.. i did all that stuff waaay back. Dont remember a thing now.When i learnt it, it fell under the heading of Trigonometry . But that wasnt in Canada.

The graph stuff was simply called 'Graphs'


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 15, 2005)

LOL... Don't worry Tom, you'll get the hang of math! 

I really like maths!  It is pretty easy when you think about it - you KNOW there is an answer, and a right way of getting that answer, you just have to know when to apply the correct formula or rule! Much easier than those things like english, history etc which is all about learning how to interprete stuff and having to 'make up stuff'!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Have fun with the sin, cosin, tangents .. etc etc.. i did all that stuff waaay back. Dont remember a thing now.When i learnt it, it fell under the heading of Trigonometry . But that wasnt in Canada.
> 
> The graph stuff was simply called 'Graphs'


 lol ya we already learned about trigonometry - hate the stuff and I'm still ify about it - will have to see him aboutt hat some day as well (he's such an unbelivably great teacher! Just his teaching methods .. - Advanced math is actually EASEIER than academic becuase of his teaching methods.) , but this stuff is different .. And ya graphs are still called graphs  it jsut called a parabola (sp? again LOL ..) because after you graph the points and connect the dots that's the shape it takes on


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL... Don't worry Tom, you'll get the hang of math!
> 
> I really like maths!  It is pretty easy when you think about it - you KNOW there is an answer, and a right way of getting that answer, you just have to know when to apply the correct formula or rule! Much easier than those things like english, history etc which is all about learning how to interprete stuff and having to 'make up stuff'!!


 LOL you know I never thought of math that way - it's seems so much more simple. I'm right there with ya - I hate 'making stuff up' I like to be asked questions about facts - not how I viewed or how I felt about a certain whatever.
 I think this year in math will be ALOT better becuase of Jonesy (my math teacher) - he's great! I understand everything!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sept 15*

*Training -Vertical Back + Arms
 WG Lat Pulldowns - *_1:00 RI -__*30lbs* 12 *90lbs* 8 , 8 ,8 , 5+1 cheat rep
*Straight Arm Pulldowns *1:20 RI *-  **45lbs* 12 , 10
*DB Preacher Curls -  **20lbs* 8 , 8 ,8
 super setted with
*Incline BB Tricep Extensions -  **60lbs* 7 ,7 ,7

*Concentration Curls -  **25lbs* 5/5 , 4/4 , 4+1 assist / 5 (did left arm first)
 super setted with
*Overhead Rope Pull-Aparts -  **40lbs* 10 , 8 ,8

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                    *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, gatorade powder
                         Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,PAM FF cooking spray , lemon juice
                          Meal 3 - , yogurt , WW / MG sphaggeti , chicken 
                  Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, WW / MG sphaggeti, apple
                        Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , tuna , vinegar
                       Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

 Macros - too lazy to find them out , it's around 3300 cals and 600G carbs


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

  Tiring day - although sexy Diane made 'The Adventured of the Blonde Bombshells starring Lewie and Diane' - it's a comic of the shit stupid stuff we do  and it's FARKING HILLARIOUS! LOL
 Umm gonna get an early night tonight - will actually make it to bed at 8pm as all my stuff is already packed for tomorrow 
 Also got my legs waxed today - there nice and smooth like


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 15, 2005)

Going to bed at 8?! You're a grandmother!!! You don't have to take anything you don't want to in university, you'd love it. 

P.S. You owe me a P.S.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Going to bed at 8?! You're a grandmother!!! You don't have to take anything you don't want to in university, you'd love it.
> 
> P.S. You owe me a P.S.


 Hey Jaim!!!! 

 LOL ya I ended up not going to bed at 8pm ... there was a school dance tonight and me and Diane randomly decided to go LOL - it was soooo much fun!! I've never been to a school dance (well except the halloween one in grade 10 - and I ended up leaving as soon as I got there becuase there was wayy too many people for me to handle ..) so it's 9:30pm now and I need to hit the sack! (we left an hour early cause I need sleep ..) 

 Anyways - yes I know I owe you I PM , I'm sooo sorry! I've jsut been crazy busy - umm I PROMISE tomorrow night K? It's a friday so I'll defintly be able to do it.
 Once again I'm sorry I haven't been replying as frequently!

 Love ya Jaims


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ya we already learned about trigonometry - hate the stuff and I'm still ify about it -


You need to be real good with the basics, else the advanced stuff will only get more difficult.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 16, 2005)

*Sept 16*

*Training -Stretch + Cardio
*_ - 35 minutes of Pilates
  - 35 minutes of Low intenisty Eliptical Trainer stuff ~ HR - 112BPM

  Woke up this morning coughing up flem so I thought it best to just keep it low intensity ..
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                      *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
                           Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice
                            Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , tuna , olive oil ,vinnegar , fishies
                    Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                          Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                         Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

   Macros -
  Calories ~ 3161
  Fat ~ 57G (6G sat)
  Carbs ~ 458G (47G fiber)
  Protein ~ 204


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

  It's Friday ... know what this means?!?!
SLEEP!!
 Thank god! I'm soo tired right now ...
  Tomorrow for breakfast I'll be eating 1.89L of 'Smart Scoop Cookies and cream Ice - Cream' - a good 1800 calories all at once 
  Hopefully I gained some weight this week with me being sick and all - I'll find out tomorrow ..
​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Stretch + Cardio
> *_ - 35 minutes of Pilates
> - 35 minutes of Low intenisty Eliptical Trainer stuff ~ HR - 112BPM
> 
> Woke up this morning coughing up flem so I thought it best to just keep it low intensity .._


_


Tom - if it is 'above the neck' then this would have been fine. But anything 'below the neck' (that is - coughing) is a big no-no to training at all. You put yourself at risk of all sorts of things that can put you out of action FOR LIFE! 

What happens is the bugs that are in your lungs get into your blood (because of the effects of the exercise your lungs become a lot more at risk of letting the bugs through) and then they can lodge in important places like your HEART - causing cardiomyopathy or other nasty infections.

And this would then mean you would damage your heart muscle perminantly and would never be able to do cardio above 120 or so beats again... 

You better rest tomorrow Mr... Otherwise I'll be mighty cranky at you! 


Enjoyu your cheat day. (mmmm... ice-cream!! You know what would go really well with that - fresh, steaming hot toasted WAFFLES! Topped with maple syrup and chocolate fudge!!  ).




ps: how is tummy now you are not eating the chick-peas?_


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Woke up this morning coughing up flem so I thought it best to just keep it low intensity ..


 chouging up would mean keeping your ass out of the gym! Hope it is not one of those resiliant bugs. I had it in march this year and it took 3 weeks to go away. Initially i felt a bit of congestion and didnt pay much attention. But later i paid the price.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 17, 2005)

Today I did rest and I'm feeling alot better - I've stoped ocughing up flem as the day progressed ..
 LOL Emma you Really scared me with that - before I was just like 'Ah it's just the flu - doing some cardio won't hurt me' but I was REALLY wrong about that 
 Does that jsut refrain from cardio or weights as well?? .. I am feeling better now I coughed like twice today and coughed up flem once. So I should be fine to do legs tomorrow .. right? 
 My tummy is SOOOO much better now that I took out the chick peas - omg lots better!

 Doesn't look like it's a relient bug - just one of those ones that goes away in a couple of day , My sisters gave it to me , and now that I'm over it I've given it to my mom 

 MMMM waffles haven't had those in soo long ..
 but the ice- cream was ORGASMIC!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 17, 2005)

*Sept 17*

*Training -Off**        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Almost the enitre thing of a 1.89L tub of ice - cream
                            Meal 2 -chicken , apple
                             Meal 3 - yogurt , tuna , vinnegar , fishies
                     Meal 4 - protein bar
                           Meal 5 - CC , SF maple sryup , PB, fishies

Estimated Cals - Somewhere between 2700 - 2900 calories  ..


*Water -* 2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Weight ~ still 141.5lbs  Ugh all last week I ate an average of 3000 cals and I didn't gain anything ... I don't think i can eat much more. I'm thinking about on my weight days adding in another shake - that way it's not so filling ..
 But I have been noticing changes in my body , it's weird I seem to be getting leaner and leaner in my upper body, I'm noticing alot of veiny stuff happening in my shoulders down to my biceps (I tried taking pics but they came out blurry and you couldn't see them ..) , I'm even feeling leaner in my tummy , espically today  but my legs seem to be getting all soft and jelly like and bigger and losing there shape. . I don't know what to do .. 

 Other than that I've been having a great day - soo peaceful and relaxing.  Slept for a good 11 hours - Woke up grabed my tub of ice-cream say down in front of the TV and watched 'The surreal life' for an hour eating my ice - cream. It was sooo good. but I couldn't finish all of it , I left like the bar bottom of it - around a cups worth. Not becuase I didn't have any room for it but becuase I was FREEZING omg I was shaking it was making me so cold. So I gave the rest to my sisters , they were happy LOL.
 Relaxed for a couple more hours then went to work and now I'll probably be goign out with some people tonight. Great day.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sept 18*

*Training -Quads + Shoulders
 Overhead Squats - *_1:30 RI - *75lbs* 5 , 5 ,5 (stumbled a couple of times for these so I'm not gonna icrease weight next session)
*Squats -  *1:00 RI - *145lbs* 8 , 5 + 1/2 (saftey rack saved me LOL ) , *2 minute rest unloading the weights puttin bar back up then loading weight again* 7 1/2 (saftey rack saved me ove again ..)
*Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 7 1/2 
*Arnie DB Press -  **30lbs* 6 1/2 FUCK 
*Step - ups -  **1:00 between each leg RI - *40lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*DB Side lateral raises -  **15lbs* 9 , 7 (bad form , gonna do them seated next time with reduced weight and keeping arms striaght)
 super seted with
*Leg Extensions -  **45lbs* 12 ,12

 Good workout very tiring. Today was the first time I've ever used the safety rack .. because I haven't been pushing my squats and always going light I don't really know what my 'limits' are and when to stop I guess ..
 For *7 god damn weeks* I've been stuck at 30lbs on my seated DB press / Arnie Press and now I'm actually starting to lose reps on them - ! .. maybe I need a change and should switch them up to some military presses .. ideas??

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                       *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
                            Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice
                             Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , tuna , olive oil ,vinnegar , fishies
                     Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                           Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                          Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

    Macros - to tired to figure them out , there around 3100 cals.


*Water -* 2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

 Woke up this mornign and jsut randomly decided to weigh myself (no idea why ..) and I weighed in at 141 lbs UGH! I seem to keep losing weight  I'll know for sure next Saturday I guess ..
 I'm also making a change to my diet , in meal 3 I'm having more chicken instead of tuna - I can't stand tuna anymore .
 Work was hell ... ran out of gravy , almond soo guy , sweet and sour chicken balls and sweet and sour sauce all at once ... you have no idea how stressful that was - its stress inducing ot jsut run out of one of those items less alone all four! I've been working there for over a yera and that's the first time that's ever happened ..
 Now my head is ringing and if I bend over even the slightest I get an ubleviably painful shooting pain above my left eyebrow .. ugh.

 Now I need sleep 
 School again tomorrow


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 7 1/2
> *Arnie DB Press -  **30lbs* 6 1/2 FUCK
> 
> *DB Side lateral raises -  **15lbs* 9 , 7 (bad form , gonna do them seated next time with reduced weight and keeping arms striaght)
> ...


You could try upright rows. I use the EZ bar. But remember that shoulders get worked out with chest and back movements and one of the most common probs in the gym. I keep a close eye on them.

From what i'v read, for shoulders light weight with slower tempo works best.


I meant to ask you, did those DVD's you got from Toronto work ok?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You could try upright rows. I use the EZ bar. But remember that shoulders get worked out with chest and back movements and one of the most common probs in the gym. I keep a close eye on them.
> 
> From what i'v read, for shoulders light weight with slower tempo works best.


 I've tried upright rows before .. they hurt me for some reason  I forget what it was exactly , but I actually think it's the same tumb problem that I have on the bent over rows ..
 ya I keep direct shouder work low .. only like 4 sets in total (6 if you include the face pulls)


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I meant to ask you, did those DVD's you got from Toronto work ok?


 Yup they work great (well not hte best quailty , but watchable for sure  ) and I keep meaning to ask if the gym gave you back the money? Or do you need me to send ya the papers??


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sept 19*

*Training -back + chest (horizontal)
 Bench Press *_alt. *Seated Cable Rows -  *:30 / 1:00 RI
 *45lbs* 12 / *30lbs* 12
 *105lbs* 8 / *95lbs* 8
 *105lbs* 7 1/2 (bar fell on me  ) / *95lbs* 7
 *105lbs* 5 / *95lbs* 7
 DB PRESS - *30lbs* 8 / *95lbs* 7

*CG Pulldown on Floor *alt. *Incline DB Flies -  *:30 / 1:00
 *80lbs* 10 / *25lbs* 10
__*80lbs* 10 / *25lbs* 10
__*80lbs* 10 / *25lbs* 9

*Face Pulls -  **60lbs* 12 , 12 ,12

 Messed up workout .. I mean it was good and all but my Bench press was haywire. I seem to be losing reps on that as well .. ugh. There's one of two things I was thinking of doing. 
 ~ cut the Reps performed down to 5
 ~ Change to a DB Bench Press
 I think I'll go with the DB Bench Press , I'm guessing my body's adapting to some of these moves, so I need to change things up.
 Also I forgot to research a move to replace the bent over rows .. so I winged it and did the V-bar pulldowns on the floor - really great feeling from these , might actually keep them .. , they accent the incline Db flies nice too 

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                        *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
                             Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice
                              Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                      Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                            Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                           Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

     Macros - to tired to figure them out , there around 3100 cals.


*Water -* 2.75L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia , 

Soooo Tired .. really busy day , I didn't get home untill 4pm becuase I had to stay afterschool to finish a lab , which means my meal timing was a little messed .. :twtich:
 umm did lots of erandy stuff today - OMG though two great thigns happened while grocery shopping 
 ~ Atkins SF ketchup was on sale for .99!! (normal price is 4.99) so i grabed 3 bottles , I normally don't eat the stuff but at that price I can afford too.
 ~ While searching for pepper I found this stuff called 'No Salt' it's a salt replacement thingy with 0 sodium  this is GREAT!! cause I'm a salt fiend which means I now get to enjoy heaps of salty goodness on my food  (well not heaps ... I'll still limit myself ..)

 Then I had hords of homework , 3 assignmetns and advanced math homeowrk.
 Ugh I don't understand my chemisty crap!! Were doing this 'mole' stuff and it's confusing as hell. And it's due Wed. ... I cna't stay after school tomorrow for help either becuase I have a doc appointmetn (about my knees .. am gonna mention that whenever I bend over I get that shooting apin in my head as well ..) so unless she can randomly help me at lunch , I'm screwed ..

 *sigh*
 Now for sleep!! 
 (also on a side notes I noticed the amount of sleep relates to how bloated I get throughout the day  - the more sleep I get the less bloated I'll be throughout the day ..)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom,

In terms of your legs looking different to the rest of your body - it could be a few things:
1. overtraining - due to legs + the step class etc

2. on your other body parts you are lifting really heavy - are you still going lighter on your legs (ie: not training close to failure)? Because this might be why your legs are responding differently.


What are you doing with your legs that you are not doing with the rest of your body?


For your shoulders/chest - You might want to swap things around for a few weeks. What about swapping to a seated machine overhead press or a seated BB press? You could also try a smith machine press or a high incline DB press. 

You could also swap to isolation for a few weeks - just leave out the presses and do some front raises, lateral raises and face pulls then after a little while just go back to a simple 4 x 6-8 rep seated DB press + 2 x 8-12 rep face pull and see if that helps.

Or, cycle down the weight and then slowly work your way back up again (eg: go down to 3 x 8 reps @ 25 pounds for 1 week and don't go to failure, then do 3 x 8 reps @ 27.5 pounds for 1 week, then try 3 x 8 reps @ 30 pounds and see if you get it).


Also - you might find it is because your shoulders are being pre-fatigued with your overhead squats. You could put these after your DB press next time and see if that helps.


In terms of your weight - well, if it has been 2 weeks without an increase you should look at increasing your cals. If you don't think you can manage due to bloat would about increasing your energy dense sources? You could have pasta each day? Or what about making yourself some home-made protein bars? This would also give you a break from the tuna. 

You can also usually stuff a whole heap of calories in these without too much concern.

eg: Banana or applesauce + ground oats + protein powder + PB/olive oil + skim milk powder + egg whites + cocoa + cinnamon makes a pretty good, energy dense bar.


Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 20, 2005)

you owe me a pm...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom,


 Hey Emma!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of your legs looking different to the rest of your body - it could be a few things:
> 1. overtraining - due to legs + the step class etc
> 
> 2. on your other body parts you are lifting really heavy - are you still going lighter on your legs (ie: not training close to failure)? Because this might be why your legs are responding differently.
> ...


 I'm actually increasing weights every week now for my leg workouts and training basically for failure fo revery set (last week was the first time I've ever had to use the saftey rack  ) so I don't know ... I know when I wasn't progessing weight my legs were shaping up nicely .. now there jsut getting larger but softer .. so I don't know.
 I'm thinking I might be overtraining them .. Yesterday for a period of the day I had to walk with a limp as my right quad all of a sudden felt .. weird. Theres no real word ot describe it .. it was like I could feel the muscle tearing. It caused a great deal of pain (crap forgot to mention this to the doc today ).. So I'm gonna try reducing volume for my leg stuff. See if that helps ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For your shoulders/chest - You might want to swap things around for a few weeks. What about swapping to a seated machine overhead press or a seated BB press? You could also try a smith machine press or a high incline DB press.
> 
> You could also swap to isolation for a few weeks - just leave out the presses and do some front raises, lateral raises and face pulls then after a little while just go back to a simple 4 x 6-8 rep seated DB press + 2 x 8-12 rep face pull and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the ideas!!
 What I'm thinking is that if I'm gonna be reducing leg volume then on my Hammies + Glute days I can throw the seated DB Press in there. I mean that workout is so short as it is , not to mention if I'm reducing stuff ..
 I don't know what I'm gonna try .. gonna have to think about that. I think tomorrow I might jsut fool around with a military press / front raises and se ehow it feels




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of your weight - well, if it has been 2 weeks without an increase you should look at increasing your cals. If you don't think you can manage due to bloat would about increasing your energy dense sources? You could have pasta each day? Or what about making yourself some home-made protein bars? This would also give you a break from the tuna.
> 
> You can also usually stuff a whole heap of calories in these without too much concern.
> 
> eg: Banana or applesauce + ground oats + protein powder + PB/olive oil + skim milk powder + egg whites + cocoa + cinnamon makes a pretty good, energy dense bar.


 MMM the protein bars sound yummy!  and I would know just where to put them , right inbetween meal 3 and 4 as I eat meal 3 at around 11:30am and by the time I get home and cook my stuff for meal 4 it's around 3:30pm , so I'll eat the protein bar at around 2pm.
 Do all I need to do is throw the stuff in a big mixing bowl , combine and then bake it??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope you are feeling better.


 Thanks Emma!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 20, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> you owe me a pm...


 Sooo sorry Jaim!! I know I know .. I'm doing really bad ..

 How about tomorrow night?? I don't have to work so I'll have a little bit of spare time 
 PROMISE!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sept 20*

*Training -Cardio + 'toning' 
*_30 minutes of step class
  20 minutes of 'toning' using those elastic band thingys ..  had I know it would of been that long I jsut woulda left.

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                          *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
                               Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice
                                Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                        Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                              Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                             Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies

       Macros - to tired to figure them out , there around 3100 cals.


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup 

 Ok I need a damn break.
 This week I'm changing up my schedule a little .. Thurs I'm gonna sleep in and then go to this Yoga class at 7:30am - 8:30am (some girls in class invited me to go) and then Friday I'll do my Vertical Back + Arm work , so no cardio ..
 Works out perfect becuase there's no school friday , and I'm staying out thrusday night so I don't have to worry about wakign up at 6am for a step class - and I can sleep in!!

  Had doc appointment today - umm I have to go see a pysiotherapist.
  He check out my knee and said the ligaments , menisol (sp?) and somethign else were completely fine and there was no fluid. 
 Ok he got this model and showed my something .. when the knee bends it goes into this 'groove' thingy .. so he suspects that the way the muscles in my legs are forming are pushing the knee out of that 'groove' when it bends and going against the side. Which would explain why I get the pain on the sides of my knees .. So I told him the different exercises I do and he looked at me clueless and was like 'I'm gonna be honest I know nothing about this stuff so I'm sending ya to a pysiotherapist' LOL
  He says it's nothing to worry about though ..
 And the pain I was getting in my head from bending said that I MIGHT have an infection in my sinuses , but he suspects there jsut inflamed. So he gave me this nasal spray stuff and said if if dosen't go away in a week I need to go back and get anti-biotics as that means there infected.

  Other than that I've been on the run all day .. literally its 10:05pm and this is the first chance I've had to sit down .. 
  None of my stuff is cooked yet for tomorrow .. ugh.
  I just want to curl up inot my bed and sleep! .. but it's off to the kitchen I go 


  On a unbeleivably good note only 9 more days untill smallville premires!!  ahh the sight of Tom Welling will make all the stresses in the world go away


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've tried upright rows before .. they hurt me for some reason  I forget what it was exactly , but I actually think it's the same tumb problem that I have on the bent over rows ..
> ya I keep direct shouder work low .. only like 4 sets in total (6 if you include the face pulls)


Keeping it slow is fine. But you might also want to watch the tempo.

I too didnt like DB's as thei kept bumping against my wrists. And BB hurt my wrists. EZ BB works best for me. I think you mentioned that the plates keep hitting your elbows. That happens to me as well. But it makes me hold my elbows up, like they should be.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup they work great (well not hte best quailty , but watchable for sure  )


I was thinking of getting some. But if they are not that good, i wont bother.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and I keep meaning to ask if the gym gave you back the money? Or do you need me to send ya the papers??


I have been in contact with the gym and finally on last weekend they said a cheque has been issued. But i have yet to recieve it. May not need those papers, but hang onto them. I'll let you know when you than throw them away.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 23, 2005)

Tom-tom??  Where are you? Are you ok?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting some. But if they are not that good, i wont bother.


 ahh there still getable - I mean 5 for $20 is really good! Like you can still hear everything perfectly and the picture still's good - just not as great quailty picture as if you actually bought it ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have been in contact with the gym and finally on last weekend they said a cheque has been issued. But i have yet to recieve it. May not need those papers, but hang onto them. I'll let you know when you than throw them away.


 That's great! Hopefully ya get it ..
 I've made a special not not to lose the reciept LOL - to keep it safe it stays beside my hair products !


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom-tom??  Where are you? Are you ok?


 Hey Emz - doing fine now .. guess it's time to udate this thing.

  I've had a really bad couple of days .. long story short - (well shorter than the actuall thing)

 Umm wednesday me and my mom got in this huge fight, during it she said 'And I know what your doing - I know you smoke pot we can smell it in the van' She also procedded to call me a faggot but stoped herself and called me 'weird' (that part really hurt ..) Umm so she said if I wanted to I could pack my bags and get out of the house and leave. And that she was getting dad and we were all gonna talk.
 Well at that point I left. I couldn't stand it I just left I needed to get out. So I went out with some people and drive out to sackvill and stuff while they smoked pot ... See the thing is I don't do it anymore. Ya know - I came back from Toronto I experienced it and that's it I'm through with it, I haven't done it since nor does it interest me .. I want my life it be about fitness , about health. I want to be lean , strong , great stamina etc. And dinking / drugs / smokes don't have a part in that future. The only reason I continue to let them smoke in my van is becuase of my brother. He has a serious problem and he'll get stoned every night .. I know he's gonna do it and I can't stop him , so instead of him being out on the streets stoned and getting in trouble with the law / or getting into some stupid fight and getting himself injured I can look after him. I'm just trying to be a big brother ..
  Anyways so after I came home I made my food and everything and was about to go to bed when dad came home .. 
  he said 'Give me the keys to the van'
  I said 'Why?'
  And he went 'You know why you smoke dope I smell it in the van and if the cops do your in alot of toruble'
 I replied' With so what if you smell dope in the van? Does that mean that I do dope? No it dosen't - besides this is real rich coming from a man who does hash and smokes dope himself , what's the diff if the cops smell in a van or in a restaurant, not to mention was it not you who said to smoke dope it alright??'
  he said 'It dosen't matter just give me the keys'
  So I said ' Ya know I can't handle this - the keys are downstairs in my room go find them I need to get out for a bit'
 So i went to go out the room and he blocked me path .. okay , so I went upstairs and went to go out the patio door , when I steped out he grabed me from behind and yanked me back. This wasn't a litte yank - the entire neck of my t-shirt was stretched as hell and had holes all around it. That's were I lost - I'm not some 100lb anorexic kid anymore that he can overpower. I turned around grabed him by the neck threw him against the wall then to the floor - where my brother came from behind me saying 'let him go' so he grabed me and I turned around and grabed him by the neck and threw them both into the table then onto and the floor and then left.
  I ended up staying at a friends house for the night - I jsut couldn't go home.
 So the next mornign I went home - showered went to school etc. Didn't see anyone for the day and that night went out to a party at Corey's and stayed the night.
  Well this afternoon my mom came home and we talked for a good hour and a half.
 My 'dad' has been telling me lies about my mom for over a year now - and he's been telling lies about me to my mom for over a year now too. He was telling me all these lies (not a bending of truth stuff - jsut flat out blaten lies) about my mom and there marriage , and what she says etc. 
  He also told mom that the reason we got into a fight was because I REFUSED to give the keys back and then attacked him.
 So basically what he was doing was telling me all these lies about my mom so I would hate her - and in turn 'snap' at her and yell at her. Then he'd go to her and tell her 'See this is all your fault. It's becuase your a horrible mother and can't raise children' and all this other crap. He's been trying to tear us apart .. what kind of 'father' does that? ..
 So I've been stuck defending my father for the last year when really everything was his fault .. and he'd try and pry infortmation about mom out of me ..
 he also took the girls (my sisters who is 9 and 10) out one mornign for breakfast and told them they have a choice , they can only love him or her. So they told mom and she told them 'No were both your parents and you love us both'
 So ya that's all that ... me and my mom are good now after a really bad year of fights .. ugh I jsut can't believe someone can be that sick .. anyways mom said not to worry about it and she's gonna deal with him.

 She then told me becuase dad took the van he wanted to 'hide' it from me at the restuarant (forget the fact that I dont' ahve a key .. ugh). She didn't want him to , bu the did. Well he forgot to lock the doors last night and someone broke into the van , stole my wallet and the permits for the van. In my wallet there was my
  ~ driver's license
  ~ Bank Card
  ~ Health Card
  ~ both my fack I.D's.
 Well luckily they caught they guys and I have everything back (well except my fake I.D's ..) - apparently after they stole the stuff they ran inbetween these two houses and droped my wallet .. some guy say them and grabed my wallter for me and called the cops saying there was two of them and one was drunk wearing a yellow cap. Well an hour later a police saw a drunk man with a yellow cap trying to use my bank card at an ATM machine. (my account by the way , has nothing in it , not even a cent.) So they arrested him for being drunk in public and after they searched him sure enough they found all my stuff. So he's being charged and has to go to court. The cops returned all my stuff tonight .. except my two fake I.D's .. they were never found ..  weird , I'm guessing possibly the cops threw them out or something .. anyways not a big deal I don't care for them anyways.

  So yup that was my exciting last couple of days and why i wasn't around .. but things are getting better
  Time to go update some stuff.
  (holy crap that's alot of reading .. imagine if I typed the non short version of it ! LOL)


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Sept 21*

*Training -Hammies + Glutes 
 Sumo DL - *_*45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  ** 50lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 9/9
*Military Press -  **40lbs* 12
*DB Front Raise -  **8lbs* 12
*Laying Leg Curl -  **50lbs* 8 , 6

 Good workout. I defintly liked the military presses and will be having them in my routine from now on.
 I decided to take off two sets from the Sumo's and sure enough my legs were still fried .. the laying leg curls were hell.

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                           *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , oats, grape/strawberry juice
                                Meal 2 -oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                 Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                         Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                               Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                              Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

        Macros - 
 Calories - 3220
 Fat - 61G (7G sat)
 Carbs - 470G (50G fiber)
 Protein - 203G

 Decided to add some carbies to my last meal.



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Sept 22*

*Training -OFF 
*_non scheduled off day  
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
Meal 2 - whey ,skim milk powder , oats,
                                 Meal 3 - oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                  Meal 4 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                          Meal 5 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                Meal 6 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                               Meal 7 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

         Macros - 
  Calories - 3191
  Fat - 64G (7G sat)
  Carbs - 453G (54G fiber)
  Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Sept 23*

*Training -Vertical Back + Arms
  WG Lat Pulldowns  - *_*30lbs* 12 , *90lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
*Straight Arm Pulldown -  **45lbs* 12 , 11 + 1 weird rep
*DB Preacher Curls - **25lbs* 5 , 5 4/5 (couln't get my left arm up 
  Alternated with :30 / 1:00 RI
*Incline BB Extension -  **65lbs* 7 , 7, 7 - need to lower weight and get better ROM

*Concentraion Curl -  **20lbs* 10 /10 , 10/10 , 10/10
  alternated with - :30 / 1:00 RI
*Overhead Rope Pull-aparts -  **40lbs* 10 , 10 , 10
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                             *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , gatorade powder
                                  Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                   Meal 3 - , yogurt , whey , WW / MG sphagetti , apple
                           Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, WW / MG sphagetti
                                 Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , whey ,
                                Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

          Macros - 
   Calories - 3287
   Fat - 23G (4G sat)
   Carbs - 587G (54G fiber)
   Protein - 188G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup

  For breakfast tomorrow I have a 16" pizza , with Fat Free Cheese , chicken and 97% Lean hamburger meat LOL
 --EDIT-- Well a 16" pizza subtract one piece .. my mom saw it and said it'd looked really really good and she wanted to know if she could have a piece.

  So help me god if I dont' gain any weight tomorrow!I've been eating so much!
  Hopfully I've been eating too much gained and will need to lower my food a little ...


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 24, 2005)

You don't deserve the way you're being treated at home. Your mom needs to do something about your dad's behaviour - whether that means leaving him and taking you with her, or getting some councelling, something has to be done before more people get hurt emotionall and physically.

P.S. I heart you!
P.P.S. Please PM me!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 24, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You don't deserve the way you're being treated at home. Your mom needs to do something about your dad's behaviour - whether that means leaving him and taking you with her, or getting some councelling, something has to be done before more people get hurt emotionall and physically.


I know - she already explained to me about why she hasn't divorced him yet (she wants too. It's all my dad's fault .. unlike what he told me.) .. and that 2 years ago she beged for marriage counselling , but his exact words 'You have the problem not me - you go to counselling alone'


 Love ya Jaim - sent ya a PM


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sept 24*

*Training -OFF

  Diet - 
* Meal 1 - fiber 1 , 3 little bits of a pizza pocket , All but 2 1/2 slices of a 16" pizza (was still burping it up 6 hours later LOL)
                                    Meal 2 - yogurt , whey
                                     Meal 3 - yogurt , whey
                             Meal 4 - yogurt , whey
                                   Meal 5 - CC , PB , SF maple syrup

 Estimated Calories ~ umm 2800 - 3300 ??? maybe LOL  

 Weight this morning was 142.5lbs - so I went up a pound .. i think. I mean Thursday I normally have my high carb day and Friday I do cardio .. well this week Thurs I did nothing at all and Friday I had my high carb day .. so it jsut could by glycogen stores or water or something ..

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea , stevia

 hmm .. woke up .. ate pizza related stuff .. watched cartoons for a couple hours .. took a nap .. went to work , which was craptastic - came home , cleaned my room , drooled over tom Welling and now I need to do homework, While watching these old 80's movie called 'Adventures of Baby - Sitting' .. - looks promisingish ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Tom. Sorry to hear of your probs at home. Hope things have gotten better. Forget about those fake ID's you got. Maybe it is for the best. This way noone is going to force you into getting booze for them..etc. and in about a year you will be 18 anyway. That will happen before you know it 

It is great that you are willing to stand by your brother and be there for him. But remember helping someone to do something wrong is not helping them at all. It is encouraging them to continue doing the wrong thing. It isnt a good thing for him to get into this stuff at his age. Getting hooked on that stuff now might will result in an adult life filled with problems of the sort. If you want to help him, then you need to get him to understand what he is doing is bad for his health and he needs to stop. I know you wouldnt want to nag at him as he will do it anyway. I dont know what to say, really. But you could try that Kids Help Line to get some guidence on how to proceed in this situation. Maybe some professional help wil help you.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 25, 2005)

Arggg.. Tom-Tom!!! Are you ok? What is going on now? What did you work out with your mum? Have you spoken to your Dad yet?

You know, as crappy as the situation was, I think it was good it happened. You are now in a really important position - you have realised what is going on with your 'father' and the rest of your family. In a way, you are now able to help the situation rather than be 'in it'... You are not part of his little games anymore - you know what he is up too, and you can now remove yourself from his web of lies.

Also, you are now the 'key' male member of your family and I think that this is really important for your brothers and sisters. You have to show them that, by being responsible and caring and by living productively, things can and will work out and that life doesn't have to suck.... You all just have to stick together (you, your mum and your brothers and sisters). 

I agree with BulkmeUp about sticking by your brother - I think it is great that you look out for him, but I also think that this is the perfect time to get him back on track and to stop a potential 'landslide' in the wrong direction. So getting your fake IDs taken was probably a really good thing. Plus, it means you can get out of buying alcohol for the rest of your friends too! 

About your father...  Due to your age you can't leave physically so I would just seperate yourself from him emotionally... Take him and put all of his crap into a mental 'box', and remove him from your world. Just let him be... He can live his own little spiteful existance and you will just ignore him. Take all of his crap and just let it all wash over. He doesn't deserve any of your emotional energy, your time or your respect.

Just sit tight Tom-Tom. It is only a little while longer and you will be off to college and then you can get on with the rest of your life.

And I am glad you got the rest of your stuff back. That would have been really crappy had you had all your other cards/wallet taken...

 Hope you are doing ok.  I'm here to talk if you need me.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, thanks guys! It's great and appricate it so much just knowing that I have you guys behind me 

 I agree that it's probably a good thing my fake I.D.'s were stolen. People keep telling me I should go out looking for them but I jsut can't be bothered , they were just gonna more than likely bring trouble to me.
 My brother ... I don't know what to do ... I mean my parents have known he's been doing this for a while now (they caught him smoking it while I was in Toronto) and I'm just hoping there gonna go about it and do something and not let him continue .. but in the meantime I just wanted to keep him safe. I just couldn't deal if he went out one night and the next time I a saw him was in the hospital.
 I had to talk to him .. he thought I was super pissed at him and that everything was his fault. I also found out that he thought when I went to the hospital it was all his fault becuase he made fun of me being fat ... so I had to clear all that stuff up. I just really need to sit down and talk to him about the stuff he's doing. Not only does he smoke pot , but he smokes tabacoo , cigars , chews tabacco etc. ..

 As for my dad , I'm doing just what Emma said I'm removing myself emotionaly from him. I just can't beleive I was so naive to beleive everything he told me ..

 The only good thing about this whole thing is me and my mom are starting to patch up our relationship.

 Time to look onto future.

 Once again thanks guys for everything - it means so much to me.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 26, 2005)

*Sept 25*

*Training -Quads + Shoulders
   Overhead Squats - *_1:30 RI - *75lbs* 5 , 5, 5
*Squats - *1:00 RI - *145lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Seated Side Lateral Raises -  *1:15 RI - *12lbs* 12 , 12
*Step - ups - *1:00 RI between legs - *45lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
*Leg Extensions -  **50lbs* 12 , 12

 Good workout. I didn't increase weight for the overhead Squats this week becuase I used the olympic bar instead so it was a different feel.
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
 PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats, grape / strawberry juice
                                    Meal 2 - oats , banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                     Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                             Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                   Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                  Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

            Macros - 
     Calories - 3191
     Fat - 64G (7G sat)
     Carbs - 453G (54G fiber)
     Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Didn't post this because I was just too busy. Kelly our main cook quit on us .. that means I've become the main cook and my hours have increased slightly .. 

 Also leg work .. hmm I'm thinking about not progressing weights again .. maybe after I reach 145lbs. My pant legs are getting really really tight - and I noticed that I'm starting to get more prominet stretch marks where my thighs meet my hips ~ damn legs and growing to fast (fat wise too  ) , not sure if they actually did grow alot as I haven't measured them (I can't find my tape measurere .. have to buy a new one) or if it's all in my head


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 26, 2005)

*Sept 26*

*Training -Chest + Horizontal Back
 DB Press -  *_*15lbs* 12 , *40lbs* 6 , 6, 6, 4
 Alternating with  .. :30 / 1:00 RI
*Seated Cable Row -  **30lbs* 12 , *95lbs* 7 , 7, 7 or 6?? I forgot .. , 6
*Incline DB Flies - **30lbs* 1 , *25lbs* 7 , 9 , 8
 Alternating with .. :30 / 1:00 RI
*CG Pull-downs on Floor - **90lbs* 8 (One arm DB row - *25lbs* 5) 8 , *85lbs* 10
*Face Pulls -  **70lbs* 12 , 12, 12

 The Db Presses were hard as hell! I mean I could barley get my arms into postion .. it destroyed my arms and becuase of it my reps went down on other things.
 I did the one set of one arm db rows becuase I couldnt' feel it exactly in the pull-downs .. but I decided to go back to them. I'm glad I did. My back is really really sore right now .. I started feelign it around lunch , it's so sore it's almost at the point of pain ..
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , grape / strawberry juice
                                   Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                    Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                            Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                  Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                 Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

           Macros - 
    Calories - 3191
    Fat - 64G (7G sat)
    Carbs - 453G (54G fiber)
    Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Was really tired today .. I got through the school day , go my groceries / other dtuff went home to do my 
 ~ Math homework
 ~Chemisty Assignment
 ~ Biology Assignment
 ~ Study for my Math test 
 And then while I was reading my Bio book my eyes got droopy .. then I blinked and next thign I knew I was toppoled over with my book over my head and it was an hour later ..  so I didn't get a chance to do my math homework (will do it at lunch tomorrow) and study for my test (will do that tomorrow as well)

 Tomorrow is suppos to be step class .. btu I think I'm gonna wake up , do some light walking on a treadmill , then head to a yoga class at the YMCA with some people. Should be relaxing and help me 'un-knot' as I feel all knoty like ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I agree that it's probably a good thing my fake I.D.'s were stolen. People keep telling me I should go out looking for them but I jsut can't be bothered , they were just gonna more than likely bring trouble to me.






> My brother ... I don't know what to do ... I mean my parents have known he's been doing this for a while now (they caught him smoking it while I was in Toronto) and I'm just hoping there gonna go about it and do something and not let him continue ..


I don't know if your parents can 'not let him continue'. If he wants to do it, he will find a way even if your mum and dad tell him not too... It is going to be up to him to stop. 

But what you can do is you can talk to him about all the bad things that happen with doing that junk. And there are LOTS of bad things that can happen... You need to warn him about the physical effects (it can still harm his lungs like regular smoking, can still damage his growth, can still effect his liver and his heart...),the psychological effects (it can cause psychosis and can induce schitsophrenia), emotional effects (it can alter what is known as 'frontal lobe' function - so he can alter his personality perminantly) and social effects (relationships, work, school etc).

Tabacco is also REALLY bad for him. Not only smoking it, but smoking cigars and chewing tobacco as well. ALL of them can lead to lung cancer, mouth cancer, oesophagus cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, bladder cancer, liver cancer, pancreatic cancer... They can all also increase his risks of cardiovascular diseases like heart attack, stroke... Smoking can lead to perminant lung disease and things like emphysema - which means he will not be able to breathe properly at all. It will be hard to even walk around the house.

And these are not just things that will happen "sometime after he is 50'. It starts now and he can have problems FROM NOW!.

They are very unhealthy things that he NEEDS to realise!

Could you maybe suggest he get into something else instead? Would he be interested in lifting? What about another sport or activity?




> The only good thing about this whole thing is me and my mom are starting to patch up our relationship.
> 
> Time to look onto future.


I am soooo glad you are getting on better with your mum!  This is great to hear! You need to be able to have your mum there to talk to.



> Once again thanks guys for everything - it means so much to me.



Welcome Tom-Tom. I am just glad you are getting through this with such a good attitude and approach. It shows just how strong you are. 

xxoo


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for all that information/advice Emma! I'm gonna talk to him soon .. possibly tomrrow as I don't have to work - just hopefully he'll be home. And with all that info I'll have more 'firepower' with me ..

 Thanks -- I'm only able to get through this becuse I have so many wonderful people are behind me


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sept 27*

*Training -Cardio + Stretch
*_15 minutes on Eliptical
   50 minutes of yoga

   O god the yoga class was soo funny! I nearly broke out laughing. 
   Some fo the stuff the teacher was saying .. LMAO
 Then at one point I heard a buzzing sound beside me .. I look over and theres a fucking wasp like thingy jumping around becuase it couldn't fly HOLY FUCK! I was paralyzed with fear and Just layed there not doing anything for a bit untill it hooped away.

 back is still all 'knoty' though  - it's really sore ..
 I've also decided that I'm jsut gonna stop progressing weights with my legs .. I'm happy with there size 
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
   PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                      Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                       Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                               Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                     Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                    Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

              Macros - 
       Calories - 3027
       Fat - 64G (7G sat)
       Carbs - 414G (50G fiber)
       Protein - 203G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


   Tired need sleep 
   OOO I get my hair cut / highlights tomorrow  - REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 28, 2005)

Yay for hilights! P.S. Mary asked about you. She's like, "How's that cute you were with before? The one that looks like your brother?" Can you imagine us siblings, lol.

Are you going to stop pregressing weights only with legs, or with all bodyparts once you get to 145? WOuldn't 145 be a good time to step it up in terms of weights because once you start cutting, your muscles will be more defined. Did that make any sense?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 29, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Yay for hilights! P.S. Mary asked about you. She's like, "How's that cute you were with before? The one that looks like your brother?" Can you imagine us siblings, lol.


 I love blonde hair 
 LOL - I know what was up with that? Did we actually look like brother and sister? That'd be soo cool if we were though 



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Are you going to stop pregressing weights only with legs, or with all bodyparts once you get to 145? WOuldn't 145 be a good time to step it up in terms of weights because once you start cutting, your muscles will be more defined. Did that make any sense?


 I'm only gonna stop progressing weights with my legs - beofre I even reach 145lbs .. I still might increase them , just very very slowly as there growing like weeds (With some fat as well ..  )
 But I'm gonna keep progressing weights with everything else - and yes I knew what ya meant 
 Loves ya!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 29, 2005)

*Sept 29*

*Training -Hammies + Shoulder
 Sumo DL - *_1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 ,8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 Ri between legs - *50lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Military Press - *1:20 RI - *60lbs* 8 , 8
*Lying Hamstring Curl -  **50lbs* 10 , 7

 Good workout - much but pain.
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
    PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                       Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                        Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries,  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                                Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                      Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                     Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

               Macros - 
        Calories - 3199
        Fat - 65G (7G sat)
        Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
        Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


Didn't post this yesterday cause I was way too tired.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 29, 2005)

*Sept 29*

*Training -Vertical Back + Arms
    WG Lat Pulldowns  - *_1:00 RI - __*30lbs* 12 , *100lbs* 8 , 6 , 5+1 cheat , 5+ 1 cheat
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:20 RI -*50lbs* 7 DROP *40lbs* 3 , *40lbs* 12
*DB Preacher Curls - **25lbs* 7 , 5 ,5
    Alternated with :30 / 1:00 RI
*Incline BB Extension -  **65lbs* 6, 6, 6

*Concentraion Curl -  **25lbs* 10 /10 , 7/7 , 6/6
    alternated with - :30 / 1:00 RI
*Overhead Rope Pull-aparts -  **50lbs* 9 , 7, 7
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                               *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , gatorade powder
                                    Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                     Meal 3 - , yogurt , whey , WW / MG sphagetti , apple
                             Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, WW / MG sphagetti, broccoli
                                   Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , whey ,
                                  Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

            Macros - 
     Calories - 3287
     Fat - 23G (4G sat)
     Carbs - 587G (54G fiber)
     Protein - 188G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup

TOM WELLING STARTS IN 30 MINUTES!
 SOOO excited , I can't wait!
 Me and this girl were talkign about him in Math class today LOL! Then when I went back to my desk and sat down she went 'WHOA!' and I was like 'What?' and she went 'Are you bulking or something?' I was like 'yes .. why?' ..' and she went' Your legs are looking really really good!'
  If only she saw the fat on them 

  Also my plan isn't gonna be determined by weight .. but rather by time - this is how it's gonn ago 

 ~ Dec. 1 - Gonna Start my RECOMP , no matter what weight I am (that means I have October and November to pack on as much mass as I can)
  ~ Dec. 1 - No more cheating  ~ except on my B-day (Dec. 19) and Xmas
  ~ Jaunuary - Febuary - Gonna start my cut (time will be depending on how the recomp went)

  That way hopefully I'll be ripped (if things go well ..) by Summer , maybe even half way through it ..

  Hope it goes well! I'm so anxious jsut to start cutting .. I feel like such a fat slob right now .. I'm all pudgy and gross  (no joke - tummy = POSSIBLY slightly bigger , but it's much more mushy and soft  )

 Also theres this place in town called 'Forever Healthly' Its like a naturopath thing .. I think at least. Anyways one of the things they help with is IBS so I'll be giving them a call .. there not open untill Tues though 

  Also this Saturday is my sports nutrition seminar thing with Simply for Life 

  Lots of good things happening!
​


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 30, 2005)

*Sept 30*

*Training -Cardio 
*_40 minutes of step class

 Haven't had a step class in a while (or at least it felt like it) - it was great.
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
    PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                       Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                        Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                                Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                      Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                     Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

               Macros - 
        Calories - 3027
        Fat - 64G (7G sat)
        Carbs - 414G (50G fiber)
        Protein - 203G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


SOOO tired right now ... want to curl up in a ball and hibernate 
 Tomorrow's my sport's nutrition seminar thingy  - 10am though  I wanted to sleep in .. o well 

 Jaim I'll reply to PM's tomorrow , promise - I'll have some extra time ... I'm just really tired right now ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom.

Yay about the comment on your leggies!! Woo hoo!!  It is nice when people notice the positive changes isn't it!

(I got a comment the other day from a girl too... although mine was along the lines of:
Girl - "my god.... your biceps are even bigger than last time..."
Me - "I know! Yay!!"
Girl -"I'm sorry but that is gross - why do you want them bigger?"
**sigh** ).

Anyway.... Go you! 


I'm sorry to hear you are so tired.  You need to get some rest boy!!! 

Have fun at your nutrition talk.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom.


 Hey Emz!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay about the comment on your leggies!! Woo hoo!!  It is nice when people notice the positive changes isn't it!
> 
> (I got a comment the other day from a girl too... although mine was along the lines of:
> Girl - "my god.... your biceps are even bigger than last time..."
> ...


 Ya - lately I've been getting lots of compliments .. I'm getting alot broader , and my arms are getting larger  I was at a party the other night and some guy flexed his arm and went  'Feel This Lewie it's pretty good for not lifting for 3 months ..'  It was nice  LOL .. anyways so I was like ahh this is mine .. so I flexed my arm and he touched it and his eyes poped and went 'Holy crap! I had no idea you were like that ..' So then I flexed my chest and he touched that too and his eyes poped even more LOL.
 And at another time some guys were flexing again , so I pulled up my sleeve to expose my shoulder as well and flexed - LOL because I got veins going through my shoulder (there startign to go through my bi as well) every went 'Holy shit - your ripped!'
 I WISH! 
 Take no mind to what that girl said! Your looking HOT Emz!  Bigger arms all the way! 
 So yay for you too!!! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear you are so tired.  You need to get some rest boy!!!


 LOL same goes for you! OMG I slept for 9 hours last night  , it was like heaven 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have fun at your nutrition talk.


 Thanks - I did!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oct 1 (Holy crap!)*

*Training -OFF**        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - Protein Bar
  Meal 2 -, 2/3 of a 2L smart scoop chocolate brownie ice cream , 1 banana yogurt pargait cone thingy
                                          Meal 3 - Protein Bar
                                  Meal 4 - canoil oi , bean sprouts , chicken , lettuce , onions, little bit of corn starch
                                        Meal 5 - chicken , broccoli , sweet potato 
                                       Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, whey , banana

 Estimated calories ~ 3000



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Well had my seminar thingy .. it wasn't what I thought it was gonna be. On the flier they said they'd talk about things like cholestral , metabolic syndrome and all that stuff .. but it was basically just them sharing succes stories and promoting their business and talking about the one opeing here 
  (SFL)
 But non the less it was really great! - LOL I was the only teenage person there. Umm after words I went up and asked the guy if they'd possibly offer Job Shadowing there and he said 'For sure!!' (he's really ethusatic LOL) All I have to do is give them a call and he said I could go downt here and meet all the different consultants and everyone and go from there. So I'm really excited for that ... as I think this is more my thing. I think I'd much rather be doing something sports nutrition rather than personal training or just nutrition ..
  Anyways I saw one of the consultants there , Collette,  that women looked great! Alot of people would say 'She way too buff for a women' but personally I was extremely impressed. She was wearing this tight white blouse and skirt .. holy crap , even her calves were insane , and her back / lats .. omg they poped right through her blouse , I'd kill for her back!
  Hopefully I can job shadow her 
 And even more hopefully if things go well maybe I'll be able to go there and job shadow weekly on my spare time .. it'd be a great learning oppurtinuinty for me ..


 Anyways so after a 2 hour nutiriton seminar I went home got 2L of ice-cream , some cone yogurt parfait things, 3 ice-cream sandwhiches and 2 garlic finger and went over to Diane house ..: how ironic!  

  Then I worked .. came home .. did fucking 2 hours worth of homework  damn chem assignment ..
  Now I need sleep! 

  And tomorrow I get to see 'The exorcism of Emily Rose' SOOO pumped for that 
  And I also think I'm getting the van signed over in my name so it's fully mine or something ..

  I think that's it  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 1, 2005)

O forgot to mention - Weight this morning was 143lbs , gained .5lbs  
 I also woke up this morning feeling surprisngly leaner .. I think it had something to do witht the 9 hours of sleep.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 2, 2005)

Woohoo!! congrats on all the compliments you are getting on your legs, arms...etc. Things are really beginning to show!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2005)

*Oct 2*

*Training -Quads + Shoulders
 Overhead Squat - *_1:30 RI - *80lbs* 5 , 5, 5
*Squats -  *1:00 RI - *145lbs* 8 , 8 ,8
*Seated Side Lateral Raises -  **1:15RI - *15lbs* 9 , 8
*Step - ups - *1:00 Between legs - *45lbs* 10 / 10 , 10/10
*Leg Extensions -  **50lbs* 12 , 12

_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
     PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                        Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                         Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries,  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                                 Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                       Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                      Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                Macros - 
         Calories - 3199
         Fat - 65G (7G sat)
         Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
         Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


Didn't post this yesterday cause I was way too tired - went out with Chris and Diane and saw Exorcism of Emily Rose .. got home at 12:00am , didn't get to bed until 1:30am cause I was too fucking scared


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Woohoo!! congrats on all the compliments you are getting on your legs, arms...etc. Things are really beginning to show!!


 Thanks Adrian - People have been looking at me ... differently ..  
 Like today Jessie was looking at my hands/arms and I was like what? and she went - You know your hands are getting alot more veiny ... and there turning pink??!

 - I guess that's a sign of a lower BF.

 Took some pics of my stomach yesterday mornign just cause the lighting was great in my dining room .. I've been trying to tak epics for you guys but my camera is all messed and eveyrthing has been coming out blurry (except these ones) - so I might post em ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2005)

*Pics ...*

Is it just me or when you look at youself from a distance in a mirrior you look better??? .. god I wish I looked like that close up 
 OO p.s on the 4th pic look closley at my t-shirt .. look familar?? LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2005)

*Oct 3*

*Training -Chest + Back (horizontal)
 DB Press -  *_*15lbs* 12 , *45lbs* 4 , *40lbs* 7 , 6 , 5
 alternated with ..... :30 / 1:00 RI
*Seated Cable Rows -  **30lbs* 12 , *95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8

*CG Pulldowns -  **90lbs* 10 , 10 , 8
 alternated with ..... :30 / 1:00 RI
*Incline DB Flies -  **25lbs* 10 , 9 , 9

*Face Pulls -  **80lbs* 12 , 10 + 2 , 10 + 2

 Good workout .. CG pulldowns were really really hard ...
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
      PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                         Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                          Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries,  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                                  Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                        Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                       Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                 Macros - 
          Calories - 3199
          Fat - 65G (7G sat)
          Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
          Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


Tired .. I've been randomly fallign asleep everywhere today .. happened 3 different times ~ Just sitting there and then I'll blink and it's an hour later .. ugh wasted to much time , I had lots to do today ..
 anyways now I really really need sleep before I die ~ I ahve step and yoga with some friends tomorrow .. it's gonna be crazy getting everywhere on time , I'll have to be running at the speed of light


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Adrian - People have been looking at me ... differently ..


So long as it is nice-differently, its all good 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Like today Jessie was looking at my hands/arms and I was like what? and she went - You know your hands are getting alot more veiny ... and there turning pink??!
> 
> - I guess that's a sign of a lower BF.


Sounds like you are well on your way to your goal! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Took some pics of my stomach yesterday mornign just cause the lighting was great in my dining room .. I've been trying to tak epics for you guys but my camera is all messed and eveyrthing has been coming out blurry (except these ones) - so I might post em ..


Get Corey to take the pics 

Stomach looks fine. Dont worry too much if your abs dont look very defined presently. They will show once you get well underway into your recomp


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Tom!

Tummy looks hot!!  Go you!!!  It is so great that you are seeing all these positive results for your hard work!! And all these guys (and girls) commenting on your buffness... Soon you'll be the hottie of the school! 


Sleep - yeah... You miss it too? I seem to remember that word from somewhere in my past, but can't seem to find time for it now...  


Have fun today at yoga! And GET SOME REST!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey thanks for stoping by guys!!
*Adrian - *LOL get Corey to take my pics??? I don't know .. see I got my sister to take some shots of me , but they came out blurry in every single one .. there was only one ALRIGHTISH back shot, but when I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the camera I deleted it .. So I don't know.. See I plan on getting a cell phone within the next 3 months so I'll probably get one with a camera in it.

*Emma - *Ya the comments are great ... I guess. I got some more again today. One about my but , and another that I'm adding more 'beef' to me , that I'm starting to looked buff and broader and becoming a muscle hottie  except I'm not LOL ..
 I don't know ~ I'm just not comfortable with my body ya know? I'm already getting to big for my liking .. I enjoy the comments and all but if I don't feel comfortable , what's the point? ... I'm hoping my cut / recomp will help fix this.
 And yes SLEEP IS SOOOO NICE! ugh I wish it was sumemr again  Actually I'm not going to school tomorrow as I have a metting with a naturopath for my IBS , and there gonna run this computer analyisis thingy on me to find out what I'm allergic to .. gonna cost $100 .. then 'treatment sessions' are $50 after that?? I don't know what they do at this treatment session but I'm guess maybe acupunture?? I'll see ..
 But ya 8 - 9 hours of sleep tonight


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2005)

*Oct 4*

*Training -Cardio + Stretch
*_30 minutes of step class
 1 hour of yoga

 Ahh yoga was funny! Tiffany kept sliping everywhere and at one point she farted , ROFL I nearly lost it!
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
      PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                         Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                          Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries,  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                                  Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                        Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                       Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

 Slight less than ..
                 Macros - 
          Calories - 3199
          Fat - 65G (7G sat)
          Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
          Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Didn't post yesterday cause I was tired. Did nothign except spend 4 horus studying for a bio test ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2005)

*Oct 5*

*Training -Hammies + Shoulder
 Sumo DL - *_1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 RI between legs - *50lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Seated Military Press -  *:1:20 RI - *70lbs* 7 , 5 1/2
*Lying Leg Curl -  **50lbs* 11 , 9

 Good workout , much but pain happening right now.
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
       PWO - whey ,skim milk powder , oats , barley flakes
                                          Meal 2 -, banana , egg whites ,olive oil , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                           Meal 3 - , yogurt , strawberries,  pearled barley , chicken , olive oil ,, fishies
                                   Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies , apple
                                         Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , chicken, almond butter
                                        Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                  Macros - 
           Calories - 3199
           Fat - 65G (7G sat)
           Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
           Protein - 206G



*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

Busy day .. non - stop , luckily no school tomorrow  ~ it's gonna be the first day I've missed so far .. it sucks! I mean I really don't wanna be left behind ..
 Saw Cry_Wolf ... please save yourselves and don't see it ..
 Also my Family is having Thanksgiving Saturday night so I can eat witht them , my mom asked me what day would be best for me this year 
 I'll be eating everything and anything.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I got back from alergen test .. what is was , was a 'Current Hold Sensitivty' type test , they tested 199 elements ..
 My environmental alergies aren't bad , there were a few high ones , but the highest was copper , which would explain why I find it so hard to drink all my water .. she advised my to try and drink bottled water as much as possible.
 Food Alergies .. eeps lots of those ...
 Gelatin was pretty high , I have really bad alergies to all dairy products  , not to bad in seafood .. , lots of fruit alergies , grains weren't too bad .. millet was the worse , followed my rye and then oats , Really bad on my nuts/seeds , Horrible on spices (this was my worst ..) , horrible on vegetables (the only one that I'm alreight with is asparagus .. this section was my second worst) , really bad on sugars (espically fructose , cane sugar and maple sugar) and then random things that were bad ~ Artifical sweetners (really bad) , baking poder , egg mix (really bad) , fluoride , food colrings , gum mix and vegetable fat.



 So I've decided to start treatments , they already have a 'pre - set' order of which sections they treat first , as they said it's aranged from the most important to least important , and that's how your body would like it to be treated .. 
 So sessions will go in this order
 ~ Egg
 ~Calcium
 ~Vit A
 ~Vit B
 ~Sugar
 ~Iron
 ~Vit A
 ~Minerals
 ~Salts
 ~Grains

 She also told me about something else .. she said it's not a good idea to be eating the same things day in and day out , she said your pancreas secrets certain emzyes to help digest and breakdown certain food, so if you eat the same thing everyday , your depleting your body of those certain emzyes every day not allowin gyour body to make more of them , which in terms can make it so your body gets worse and worse at digesting those foods , and then eventually your body jsut altogether stops making the certain emzyes for those types of food , so you can no longer digest it properly.

 So Emma , would it be worth my time to try and make up 2 different diets (with as many different food choices as possible) and alternate it each day? Or is what she said completely whacked and I don't need to worry about it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Food Alergies .. eeps lots of those ...


 wow, thats a whole lotta alergies and stuff. She came to that conclusion in just one interview??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> and there gonna run this computer analyisis thingy on me to find out what I'm allergic to .. gonna cost $100 .. then 'treatment sessions' are $50 after that?? I don't know what they do at this treatment session but I'm guess maybe acupunture?? I'll see ..


I suggest you ask questions as to what will be done and what you can expect and how long will the treatment be for. You may not get a response with a any specifics, but at least you will know what to expect before you decide to sign up with them and hand over your money.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> wow, thats a whole lotta alergies and stuff. She came to that conclusion in just one interview??


  Well what she did was a test thing. You hold this rod thingy in one hand then in the other hand she taps a pressure point with this needle pen thingy , which sends a message to this box which then sends the X enviromental thing / dietary thing and depending on how your hand reacts is how allergic you are to the variable. I didn't have alot of enviromental allergies , but the dietary allergies were tons , and afterwards my hand felt right weak and everything ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I suggest you ask questions as to what will be done and what you can expect and how long will the treatment be for. You may not get a response with a any specifics, but at least you will know what to expect before you decide to sign up with them and hand over your money.


 Well I now know what they do, it is acupunture. they stick the needles into your back , with the thing your allergic too. By exposing the body to the alergent , it sends these messages to the brain that it's 'alright' and then they check how your muscles are responding to it .. and some other stuff , its hard to explain , but basically by exposing your body to it for the period of time , afterwards you should be able to eat / be around it without problems.
 She explained with my situation it sounds like when I went through my eating disorder for 3 years , I put a big physical and mentail strain on my body , and after not beign around food for so long my body physically didn't  like it , and since the body works as a whole , I was / could still be in a mental state were I view food as 'bad' and becuase of that ~ that's why I'm experiencing such bad reactions to stuff.

 So i'm gonna do the 'treatments' and see what happens .. I'm gonna do the egg one next week (I wish theyw ould let me skip that one and go straight to the dairy one  ) then the week after that it's dairy.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2005)

*October 6*

*Training -Vertical Back + Arms
      WG Lat Pulldowns  - *_1:00 RI - __*30lbs* 12 , *100lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 ,6
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:20 RI -*45lbs* 12 , 12
*DB Preacher Curls - **25lbs* 8 , 5 **BAR* **50lbs* 3 (EASY!) *70lbs* 3 (wasn't sure if I'd be able to hit RR so ..) *60lbs* 8
      Alternated with :30 / 1:00 RI
*Incline BB Extension -  **65lbs* 8 , 8, 8

*Concentraion Curl -  **25lbs* 10 /10 , 8/8 , 6/8 (lost count LOL)
      alternated with - :30 / 1:00 RI
*Overhead Rope Pull-aparts -  **50lbs* 10 , 10 , 9

  Good workout .. during the concentration curls (this is why I lost count) this group of 3 french guys came in  and all jsut started splewing french abck and forth .. it was scary  LOL probably dosen't seem like a big deal , but here in Amherst were so small that if theres random foreign people that show up everyones like 'ahhh what the fuck is happening?!'
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt, banana , oats 
                                 *PWO* whey ,skim milk powder , gatorade powder
                                      Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix
                                       Meal 3 - , yogurt , whey , WW / MG sphagetti , apple
  *1 1/2 hour nap*
                               Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, WW / MG sphagetti, broccoli
                                     Meal 5 - yogurt , oats , crystal light , whey ,
                                    Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

              Macros - 
       Calories - 3287
       Fat - 23G (4G sat)
       Carbs - 587G (54G fiber)
       Protein - 188G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup

 Well I got 9 hours of sleep last night .. but I was still soooo exhausted .. like barley able to move. So I fell asleep in the afternoon .. I didn't want to , cause I know I'm not gonna be able to get to bed tonight which is gonna be brutal on me tomorrow , but my body just couldn't stay awake .. I just had to lay down.
  Got up , went to work ~ and now I'm home waiting , cause in 20 minutes the second episode of tom welling starts 
  I also got a tape measurere to measurments are coming Saturday
  I'm also going a hip - hop dance class starting Saturday
  And I'm changing my Pre and Post workout shakes up a bit tomorrow to experiment
 And I also think my brother is going to a drug counsellor, which is good. I'm jsut scared becuase honestly I don't believe someone can help someone unless they want the help .. and I don't think he wants the help.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I got back from alergen test .. what is was , was a 'Current Hold Sensitivty' type test







**cough**





Sorry....

Ummm... Tom-tom.... I think you just got ripped off big time.  

How exactly did they do this??? If I am thinking of the right thing, this is the same as a an 'electrodermal skin test'? This is where they see if your body 'produces an electrical current' in response to a substance right? 

And... based on your tests - you are allergic to EVERYTHING!! (all the better for her right - because it means that you now have to have LOTS of treatments so you can be cured!!!  ). 



> So sessions will go in this order
> ~ Egg
> ~Calcium
> ~Vit A
> ...


And... ummm: sorry but does this mean that you are allergic to: Calcium, Vit A, Vit B, Iron, Minerals and salt??

If so - you want be a walking disaster tom!!




> She also told me about something else .. she said it's not a good idea to be eating the same things day in and day out , she said your pancreas secrets certain emzyes to help digest and breakdown certain food, so if you eat the same thing everyday , your depleting your body of those certain emzyes every day not allowin gyour body to make more of them , which in terms can make it so your body gets worse and worse at digesting those foods , and then eventually your body jsut altogether stops making the certain emzyes for those types of food , so you can no longer digest it properly.


Load of cods-wallup.



> So Emma , would it be worth my time to try and make up 2 different diets (with as many different food choices as possible) and alternate it each day? Or is what she said completely whacked and I don't need to worry about it?


**cough**

Ummm.... Not disrespecting her or anything but I would not make eye contact, smile sweetly, nod, and then back away slowly before RUNNING FOR THE HILLS (making sure you maintain a tight grip on your wallet)!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well what she did was a test thing. You hold this rod thingy in one hand then in the other hand she taps a pressure point with this needle pen thingy , which sends a message to this box which then sends the X enviromental thing / dietary thing and depending on how your hand reacts is how allergic you are to the variable. I didn't have alot of enviromental allergies , but the dietary allergies were tons , and afterwards my hand felt right weak and everything ..


Keep your money. I dont think that test tells much. People see doctors and get prescriptions and get blood work done for allergy stuff. Poking you with a needle-pen dosent sound like a reliable test. And the more 'allergies' you have, the more treatment you 'need' from her which mean more money for her 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I now know what they do, it is acupunture. they stick the needles into your back , with the thing your allergic too. By exposing the body to the alergent , it sends these messages to the brain that it's 'alright' and then they check how your muscles are responding to it .. and some other stuff , its hard to explain , but basically by exposing your body to it for the period of time , afterwards you should be able to eat / be around it without problems.


Acupuncture can be useful, But i dont know how much it will help with this. You need someone who genuinely practices TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine), if thats what you want to go for. Best way to get someone reliable is to ask around and get info from someone who can recommend a reliable TCM practitioner and has gotten treatment from that practitioner. But in Amherst that may be tough.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> She explained with my situation it sounds like when I went through my eating disorder for 3 years , I put a big physical and mental strain on my body , and after not being around food for so long my body physically didn't  like it , and since the body works as a whole , I was / could still be in a mental state were I view food as 'bad' and becuase of that ~ that's why I'm experiencing such bad reactions to stuff.


In that case it could be all in your mind more than anything else. If it really makes you feel sick you would be sick all the time and would know it. Just remember you need adequate rest as well. which you mostly dont get and that upsets you balance. Try an work out a schedule which will give you adequate rest everyday and monitor how you feel. If it might make you feel better. Dont worry if you are not bouncing with life and being energetic every single day. Noone feels like that, except druggies you have a current supply if their stash 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So i'm gonna do the 'treatments' and see what happens .. I'm gonna do the egg one next week (I wish theyw ould let me skip that one and go straight to the dairy one  ) then the week after that it's dairy.


You can check if you are allergic yourself. Completely eliminate a particular food from your diet for a week or two. Then have that food and see how you feel. Preferable have it by itself in a small/medium quantity and do this on a weekend so if you feel sick you will be home to rest. Keep the rest of your diet the same. No change in that and make sure you are well rested. If You have issues you will know it. You can repeat the test another time with a larger quantity.

But you need to know if you really have a physical issues or is it in your mind? If you go about convinced that you are sick then you will make yourself sick by constantly having that state of mind


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good workout .. during the concentration curls (this is why I lost count) this group of 3 french guys came in  and all jsut started splewing french abck and forth .. it was scary  LOL probably dosen't seem like a big deal , but here in Amherst were so small that if theres random foreign people that show up everyones like 'ahhh what the fuck is happening?!'


 I guess if i showed up, you all would think you are being invaded by aliens!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Got up , went to work ~ and now I'm home waiting , cause in 20 minutes the second episode of tom welling starts


I gues you are also excited about his movie comming out soon?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I also think my brother is going to a drug counsellor, which is good. I'm jsut scared becuase honestly I don't believe someone can help someone unless they want the help .. and I don't think he wants the help.


If you can talk to him, thaen that would be helpful. Also explain to him that you will be moving to uni soon and he will be the one to 'take care' of his sisters as you might not be around. He wont be of much help to them if he is going to be a full-time pot-head


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Tom.  I read Emma's journal and saw you in there alot so I checked out yours too.  Hope you don't mind a few comments here.

That whole allergy testing thing you went through..........that sounds like bs to me.  And about wearing out your pancreas by eating the same thing every day.  Come on.  Did you ask her what animals in the wild do for variety so they don't wear their pancreas out.  I've never seen a fish in line at McDonalds trying to "shake up" its diet.  My dog eats the same thing every day.  She's 9 and it doesn't seem to phase her.  My last dog was 14 (98 in people years) and at the same dog food every day.

Accupuncture to treat food allergies?  We would call that snake oil here.  Remember, things that aren't covered by insurance are that way because they usually aren't accepted medical practices. 

Just thought I'd chime in.  Good luck with your goals!

Steve


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 7, 2005)

Tom-Tom... just wanted to chime in on the accupuncture thing too - accupuncture is good in some circumstances and has been shown to be helpful in some illnesses (eg: arthritis, migraines etc)... But, as Boilermaker said, it has had no benefit in allergy sufferers....


Just be careful - $50 a pop for treatment is A LOT of money!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Keep your money. I dont think that test tells much. People see doctors and get prescriptions and get blood work done for allergy stuff. Poking you with a needle-pen dosent sound like a reliable test. And the more 'allergies' you have, the more treatment you 'need' from her which mean more money for her


  The thing though is that I've been to doctors about all these 'allergies' (just to not there not pure allergies , liek I have to blueberries , eg. if I eat them I'm not gonna die  , there the foods that make me so bloated / gasy) so I guess I was jsut hoping there is actually something out there that can help me.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Acupuncture can be useful, But i dont know how much it will help with this. You need someone who genuinely practices TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine), if thats what you want to go for. Best way to get someone reliable is to ask around and get info from someone who can recommend a reliable TCM practitioner and has gotten treatment from that practitioner. But in Amherst that may be tough.


  LOL tough in amherst?? more like impossible!! ROFL  ~ I hate small towns!
  I have heard stories from people who have gone to see them before. Like for instance there wasd this one girl who had a 8 year old daughter who could only get 4 hours of sleep every night , she'd go to bed at 10pm and at 2am she'd be up , she jsut couldn't sleep and the doctors could do nothing about it , and becuase of it she wasn't growing + alot of other things. So she took her daughter to see these people and they conculuded she was 'allergic' to eggs , and since egg are basically in everything ... so they did the treatment for eggs and after that she's been 100% better.
  So I don't know .. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> In that case it could be all in your mind more than anything else. If it really makes you feel sick you would be sick all the time and would know it. Just remember you need adequate rest as well. which you mostly dont get and that upsets you balance. Try an work out a schedule which will give you adequate rest everyday and monitor how you feel. If it might make you feel better. Dont worry if you are not bouncing with life and being energetic every single day. Noone feels like that, except druggies you have a current supply if their stash


  LOL ya I know sleep is a big issue for me .. I'm not sure if it could be realated to my tumym or not though .. on the days I get more sleep I don't really notice a difference - I don't know ...,




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can check if you are allergic yourself. Completely eliminate a particular food from your diet for a week or two. Then have that food and see how you feel. Preferable have it by itself in a small/medium quantity and do this on a weekend so if you feel sick you will be home to rest. Keep the rest of your diet the same. No change in that and make sure you are well rested. If You have issues you will know it. You can repeat the test another time with a larger quantity.


  I know I can do that .. I'm jstu scared , I've been seeing good resluts ya know? like I dont' want to get rid of all my dairy cuase I find it's really vital for me and promoting LBM gain and decreasing fat ... I've been thinkin about taking a some lactose digestive pill things they ahve and jsut see what happens ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I guess if i showed up, you all would think you are being invaded by aliens!


 ROFL nah ~ like we have chinese people , germans , russans etc. It's jsut really freaking when you see a group of them talking their native language 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I gues you are also excited about his movie comming out soon?


 OMG YES!! I've know about it before it even came out on commericals! I'm so pumped!! I also think he's making a 'cheaper by the dozen two' 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you can talk to him, thaen that would be helpful. Also explain to him that you will be moving to uni soon and he will be the one to 'take care' of his sisters as you might not be around. He wont be of much help to them if he is going to be a full-time pot-head


 Ya i've had a discussion with him today .. it's gonna be hard.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **cough**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL ya more than likely!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How exactly did they do this??? If I am thinking of the right thing, this is the same as a an 'electrodermal skin test'? This is where they see if your body 'produces an electrical current' in response to a substance right?


 Well I'm not exactly sure .. like I was holding this rod thingy and they would hit a pressure point in my other hand , then this machine would send whatever substance it is to the hand holding the rod and depending on how far the dip was (if no dip then no allergy) was how badly you were allergic.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And... based on your tests - you are allergic to EVERYTHING!! (all the better for her right - because it means that you now have to have LOTS of treatments so you can be cured!!!  ).
> 
> 
> And... ummm: sorry but does this mean that you are allergic to: Calcium, Vit A, Vit B, Iron, Minerals and salt??
> ...


 lol ya .. I didn't have any alergies though to enviromental things (except copper) so they dont' ahve to do antyhing for that , btu I had alot of the food alergies.
 It dosen't mean I'm allergic to Calcium , Vit A etc. it means that's the group of foods they clear first .. such as Calcium = dairy etc.
  .......






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummm.... Not disrespecting her or anything but I would not make eye contact, smile sweetly, nod, and then back away slowly before RUNNING FOR THE HILLS (making sure you maintain a tight grip on your wallet)!!


 ROFL - ya that's probably what I should do .. I'm jsut really curious , and like I explained to Adrain this is my last hope as doctors wouldn't do anything. ...
 I've been thinkin gabout doing the first two treatments for eggs and dairy , and after that evaluate on if I feel better or not .. not sure if I'm gonna do it though ..its called the 'Nambudripad's allergy elimination technique' or N.A.E.T. every hear of it before?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom. I read Emma's journal and saw you in there alot so I checked out yours too. Hope you don't mind a few comments here.


 Hey Steve!
 Of course I don't mind! Comment away 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> That whole allergy testing thing you went through..........that sounds like bs to me. And about wearing out your pancreas by eating the same thing every day. Come on. Did you ask her what animals in the wild do for variety so they don't wear their pancreas out. I've never seen a fish in line at McDonalds trying to "shake up" its diet. My dog eats the same thing every day. She's 9 and it doesn't seem to phase her. My last dog was 14 (98 in people years) and at the same dog food every day.


 Now that ya put it that way , ya that does make alot of sense. (although it'd be pretty damn funny to see a fish in mcdonalds getting a bigMac ROFL) , but ya more than likely all this junk is BS 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Accupuncture to treat food allergies? We would call that snake oil here. Remember, things that aren't covered by insurance are that way because they usually aren't accepted medical practices.


 Ya my stepdad is chinese and after he heard accupuncture he was really skeptical , he's like 'Make sure they have permits to allow them to do accupunture! Very very serious stuff ..'
 Depends on how my finacial situation is looking if I'm gonna jsut give it shot or not ..



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd chime in.  Good luck with your goals!


 Thanks!
 Good luck with yours too!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2005)

*Weight / Measurments*

Weight this morning was 144lbs ~ up 1lb.

 July 31st -------------> October 8

 Forearms ~ 8.7" -----> 9"
 Arms ~ 11.4" --------> 12" 
 Chest ~ 36.3" -------> 38"
 Waist ~ 27.6" -------> 28.3"
 Under Naval ~ 29.4" -> 30"
 Thighs ~ 20" --------> 21.2"
 Glutes ~ 35" --------> 36"
 Calves ~ 12.6" ------> 13"


 Basically everythings increased .. including my waist and under naval  , weirdly though there EXACTLY the same measurments on July 2nd , when I was 138lbs and jsut starting my recomp (not a little ways into it)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The thing though is that I've been to doctors about all these 'allergies' (just to not there not pure allergies , liek I have to blueberries , eg. if I eat them I'm not gonna die  , there the foods that make me so bloated / gasy) so I guess I was jsut hoping there is actually something out there that can help me.


For serious allergies, see your doc. If you had more you would know it by now.

As far as being bloated and gassy, from what i read is kinda normal on a BB diet. It also depends on the kind of foods and combos. e.g. people who are not into bb dont take protein powders, which is generally one of the main culprits.  So you could try a protein isolate and see if there id a diff. But there will def be a diff in your wallet 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have heard stories from people who have gone to see them before.


Dont go by stories. Talk to the mother and find out the name of that doc and see that specific doc, if you want to do this.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. on the days I get more sleep I don't really notice a difference - I don't know ...,


I noticed that spacing out meals properly is better. When i am rushed and eat too much in a smaller amount of time, i get issues.  something to consider.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've been thinkin about taking a some lactose digestive pill things they ahve and jsut see what happens ..


You could give it a try if you want. But i would recomend you become dependent on digestive pills.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG YES!! I've know about it before it even came out on commericals! I'm so pumped!! I also think he's making a 'cheaper by the dozen two'


ooo.. no idea of that. I wont be seeing TheFog. Not my kinda movie.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya i've had a discussion with him today .. it's gonna be hard.


Keep the communication open. Thats a good start 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya my stepdad is chinese and after he heard accupuncture he was really skeptical , he's like 'Make sure they have permits to allow them to do accupunture! Very very serious stuff ..'


He is right. If not done correctly, more problems can pop up. It is not like Homeopathy, where it will work or do nothing.

I feel she will put you on some kinda 'diet' and get you to buy a whole bunch of herbral/natural supps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Weight this morning was 144lbs ~ up 1lb.
> 
> July 31st -------------> October 8
> 
> ...


 I think you are doing very well!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 9, 2005)

Tom - just quickly (will answer more later...)

www.quackwatch.org (good site to find out 'rip offs') has this about allergies and this about NAET.

Also, a quick look on pubmed brings up these:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...d&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=12840706&query_hl=6
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...d&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=12050918&query_hl=6


I'll talk more later... but have to go now.


ps: woo hoo!! Results look GREAT! GO YOU! (more muscle, less fat!!)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As far as being bloated and gassy, from what i read is kinda normal on a BB diet. It also depends on the kind of foods and combos. e.g. people who are not into bb dont take protein powders, which is generally one of the main culprits. So you could try a protein isolate and see if there id a diff. But there will def be a diff in your wallet


 Ya ~ I think I just have to learn to deal instead of finding ways around it , more than likely it's just the whole genre of food I'm eatin gin general.
 LOL ya my wallet can't afford any more changes 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I noticed that spacing out meals properly is better. When i am rushed and eat too much in a smaller amount of time, i get issues.  something to consider.


 Ya that's a biggie , I usually hate Sundays , cause it's the day after my cheat day so I feel icky and then also all my meals are usually 2 hours apart , so I'm super icky then.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ooo.. no idea of that. I wont be seeing TheFog. Not my kinda movie.


 Your obviosuly crazy!!! I would watch anything with that man in it!! (the fact that this is a horror movie makes it 10x better as their my favorite!)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - just quickly (will answer more later...)
> 
> www.quackwatch.org (good site to find out 'rip offs') has this about allergies and this about NAET.
> 
> ...


  holy crap Emma I didn't expect ya to do all that!! You shouldn't have .. I feel really bad now becuase this probably took a chunk of time outta your already super busy life ..
 But thank - you so much , I really really _*really *_appreciate it! I'll defintly not be gonna through with this.
 Thanks again! Your the best!  (same for you Adrain )


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think you are doing very well!





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: woo hoo!! Results look GREAT! GO YOU! (more muscle, less fat!!)


 Thanks guys! LOL I wasn't sure if it was good or not .. those last set of measurments was when I was 137lbs , so I wasn't sure if having those amounts of increasments of my waist / under naval were good or not


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2005)

*October 8*

*Training -Off**        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - skim milk powder , whey , fiber 1 , apple crisp muesli cereal
  Meal 2 - Protein Bar
  Meal 3 - Protein Bar
  Meal 4 - Protein Bar
  Meal 5 - LOTS of turkey , turnips , potatos, salt meat , Ham , dressing , bread , fries , LOTS of frozen yogurt , gravy
  Meal 6 - CC , strawberries

 Estimated Calories ~ 3000+

*Water -* 4+L (lot it be better to drink extra , since I ate all the extra salt at thanksgiving
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup

 Well I did my first Hip-Hop class , it was .. fun. I'm like the only person over the age of 11 (no joke) , but I'm with my sisters / their friend , so it's fine. I'm mostly in it becuase of them
  Then I went to work ..
  Then we came home and had thanksgiving , we all sat around and watched Miss Congenialty two , I didn't get to bed untill 3am!
 OMG I ate sooo much for thanksgiving .. my stomach hurt sooo sooo bad , I had to lay out across the couch for a good couple of hours.
  But it was well worth it


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2005)

*October 9*

*Training -Quads + Shoulders
   Overhead Squat -  *_1:30 RI - *85lbs* 5 , 5, 5
*Squats - *1:00 RI - *145lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Seated Sidle Lateral Raises -  **15lbs* 12 , 9
*Step - Ups - *1:00 between each leg RI - *45lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
*Leg Extensions - **60lbs* 12 , 11 , 9

   Good workout , I haven't sweated that much for a weight workout in a while! 
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk Powder , strawberries, oats
                                    *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                         Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                          Meal 3 - , yogurt , banana , pearled barely , chicken , olive oil
                                  Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, olive oil , broccoli , apple
                                        Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas, whey , almond butter
                                       Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                 Macros - 
          Calories - 3199
          Fat - 65G (7G sat)
          Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
          Protein - 206G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia
         Soooo tired today .. need sleep.
   Work was .. jsut boring as hell 
   OOO I am getting my own car though 

 I also really like my new Pre and post workout shakes better , it's easier on my stomach for some reason.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 10, 2005)

You're welcome tom-tom... Just do not want you to waste your money and time... You are better off finding the real solution! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Diet -                                                                                                    Meal 1 - skim milk powder , whey , fiber 1 , apple crisp muesli cereal
> Meal 2 - Protein Bar
> Meal 3 - Protein Bar
> Meal 4 - Protein Bar
> ...


 Wow - sounds like you had sooo much fun!! YUM! Apple crisp muesli... That sounds soooo goood!! And frozen yoghurt!  Ohhh... and strawberries - I love strawberries! 

Ummm.... In the mood for protein bars?   What flavour where they? Are they good?


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Then we came home and had thanksgiving , we all sat around and watched Miss Congenialty two , I didn't get to bed untill 3am!
> OMG I ate sooo much for thanksgiving .. my stomach hurt sooo sooo bad , I had to lay out across the couch for a good couple of hours.
> But it was well worth it



It sounds like something out of a movie. I'm glad that amidst all the chaos, your family had a real dinner together and did "family things" (and there was frozen yogurt involved, lol)...YOGEN FRUZ!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Tom, glad to see you made the right choice with the whole allergy testing thing.  As you get older, you'll find yourself presented with alot of situations where you'll have to make decisions about things to do with your money.  Now, you'll be able to look back on this and remember that getting several unbiased opionions is often a good thing to do.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You're welcome tom-tom... Just do not want you to waste your money and time... You are better off finding the real solution!





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, glad to see you made the right choice with the whole allergy testing thing. As you get older, you'll find yourself presented with alot of situations where you'll have to make decisions about things to do with your money. Now, you'll be able to look back on this and remember that getting several unbiased opionions is often a good thing to do.


 Thanks guys  ~ I appricate the help cause god knows I need every little penny I can get. I have so much to buy .. and I still need to pay $200 by the end of the month on car insuance 
 Thanks again guys , I left a message canceling my appointement .. hopefully they don't pursue me


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wow - sounds like you had sooo much fun!! YUM! Apple crisp muesli... That sounds soooo goood!! And frozen yoghurt!  Ohhh... and strawberries - I love strawberries!
> 
> Ummm.... In the mood for protein bars?   What flavour where they? Are they good?


 Ya I had lots of fun, my mom and brother didn't stay for the whole movie but it was still nice. And yes the food was delicious  ~ I was originally only gonna have fiber 1 in my cereal , but as I was going through the cupboard I found the apple crisp muesli , OMG I couldn't resist! It was delicious!!!!
 yes I _*love*_ (well I should say loved  ) those protein bars. They were Isoflex , the flavours were ~ Chocolate Marshmellow Fudge and Chocolate Caramel Crunch 
 I got them over in Toronto via Jaim's advice , and those were my last three so no more 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> It sounds like something out of a movie. I'm glad that amidst all the chaos, your family had a real dinner together and did "family things" (and there was frozen yogurt involved, lol)...YOGEN FRUZ!!!!


 LOL ya we all had a nice family dinner .. well except my dad , he never does. But no one missed him  we had great , we talked alot , espically about bodybuilding LOL. It was great. 
 The frozen yogurt was great .. but it has nothing on Yogen Fruz


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 10, 2005)

*October 10*

*Training -Chest + Back (horizontal)
  DB Press - *_*15lbs* 12 , *45lbs* 5 , 4 , 3 , 1/2 a rep (  ) *40lbs* 2
  Alternated with ... :30 / 1:00 RI
*Seated Cable Row -  **30lbs* 12 , *100lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8

*CG Pulldowns -  **100lbs* 10 , 8 , 6+1 cheat rep
  Alternated with ... :30/ 1:00 RI
*Incline DB Flies -  **30lbs* 9 , 6 (right shoulder went major haywire  ..) 8

*Face Pulls -  **80lbs* 12 , 12 (Rest Pauses in there) , 11 (rest pauses in there)
_*        Diet -

*                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk Powder , strawberries, oats
                                      *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                           Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                            Meal 3 - , yogurt , brown rice, chicken , olive oil
                                    Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, olive oil , broccoli , apple
                                          Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas, whey , almond butter
                                         Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                   Macros - 
            Calories - 3199
            Fat - 65G (7G sat)
            Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
            Protein - 206G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

  Soo much to do today .. and I'm not finished yet .. ugh.
  I still have a drug brochure for C.A.L.M. class , but thanks to this post by Emma I should have no problem  Thanks Emma!

 I've also been thinking of Something .. since I'm happy with the size of my chest I reduced the rep range for my DB Press down to 3-5 reps , so I can still increase strength .. well it hit me. I could do the same thing for legs, reduce everything down to 3-5 reps , excluding Reverse DB Lunges and leg extensions , think it would work??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've also been thinking of Something .. since I'm happy with the size of my chest I reduced the rep range for my DB Press down to 3-5 reps , so I can still increase strength .. well it hit me. I could do the same thing for legs, reduce everything down to 3-5 reps , excluding Reverse DB Lunges and leg extensions , think it would work??


You can try... It will probably decrease hypertrophy stimuli but you will also not get a good increase in strength unless you increase your rest breaks/ stop alternating the moves as well...


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can try... It will probably decrease hypertrophy stimuli but you will also not get a good increase in strength unless you increase your rest breaks/ stop alternating the moves as well...


 Ya .. I didn't really see working in the 3 - 5 rep range with 1 minutes RI's looking for strength was gonna go well  O well just a thought .. (although I'm gonna keep trying with DB Press .. )
 Hmmm I wonder ~ if I don't bother progressing my weights with my legs and then after I start my cut , I start progressing weight , I wonder if that'll give a good shock and REALLY help me retain my LBM


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2005)

*October 12*

*Training -Hammies + Shoulders
  Sumo DL - *_1:00 RI - __*45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *:30 RI inbetween each leg  - *55lbs* 6/6 , 6/6 , 6/6
*Military Press -  **70lbs* 7 3/4 HOLD  , 6
  And kinda sorta superseted with
*Lying Leg Curl -  **50lbs* 12 , 11

  Well this was an EXTREMLY rushed workout ... I also had to cut a set from Sumo DL ..
 I woke up at my regular time , got up drank my shake , went down into my room which was FREEZING! (fucking winter is sneaking up on us  ) so I threw on my winter jacket .. and just kinda layed down on my bed (well fouton thingy) and my eyes got heavier and heavier and .. BLINK it's suddenly 7am!! HOLY FUCK! I ran like hell.
  I was way too tired becuase I was up all night doing that drug brochure for C.A.L.M .. anyways.

*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk Powder , strawberries, oats
                                        *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                             Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                              Meal 3 - , yogurt , brown rice, chicken , olive oil
                                      Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, olive oil , broccoli , apple
                                            Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas, whey , almond butter
                                           Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                     Macros - 
              Calories - 3199
              Fat - 65G (7G sat)
              Carbs - 452G (55G fiber)
              Protein - 206G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

I really need to start getting more sleep .. I'm just really drained at school .. like it's almost impossible for me just to move my hand .. as soon as I sit down it's like my body sinks into it and jsut refuses to make any type of movements .. Math is espically starting to suffer , considering I actually doze off during it .. how he doesn't notice I don't know , considering I sit right up front. And the Fact that it's Advanced Math dosen't help , I'm sooo lost in it right now. I have to see him at lunch tomorrow for extra help.
  But I'm fine if I'm up and moving .. it's jsut if I sit down .. anyways 

 Thurs and Fri are gonna be a little bit mixed up. See there was no step class on Tuesday because there was this huge confusion type thingy (I did yoga and 20 minutes of cardio instead that day) and Beth feels really bad so she's making an extra step class tomorrow and wants me to go. So ..
  Thurs ---> Step + Back (Vertical)
  Fri ------> Step + Arms



 P.S. Please remind me that if I ever run out of Pearled Barley DO NOT use brown rice instead , hell I'd rather gnaw off an arm! It was so nasty , and it's causes lots of problems with my tummy   ....fucking brown rice


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was way too tired becuase I was up all night doing that drug brochure for C.A.L.M .. anyways.


 not a good idea to wo when you are not alert and focussed. Possibility if injury is greatly increased.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I really need to start getting more sleep .. I'm just really drained at school ..


 you need to work on a schedule to make that happen.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Please remind me that if I ever run out of Pearled Barley DO NOT use brown rice instead , hell I'd rather gnaw off an arm! It was so nasty , and it's causes lots of problems with my tummy   ....fucking brown rice


 Brown rice with all its fibre!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> not a good idea to wo when you are not alert and focussed. Possibility if injury is greatly increased.


 ya but ... eh what can I say  LOL


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Brown rice with all its fibre!!


 LOL actually I think the problem was I didn't fully cook the stuff


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2005)

*Oct 13*

*Training -Vertical Back + Arms
   WG Lat Pulldowns - *_1:00 RI - *30lbs* 12 , *100lbs* 8 ,8 , 7+ 1 cheat , 6+ 1 cheat
*Straight Arm Pulldowns -  *1:20 RI - *50lbs* 10 , 9
*Preacher Curls -  **70lbs* 6 *BB Curls - **60lbs* 8 , *70lbs* 5
   alternated with ...
*Incline BB Extension - **70lbs* 7 *Preacher Bar **70lbs* 8 , 8
*Concentration Curl - **25lbs* 10/10 , 9/9 , 8/8
   alternated with ...
*Overhand Rope Pull-Aparts - **60lbs* 9 , 8 , 8

 Well I showed up at 6 for the step class ... that didn't happen. I was the only one that showed up , including Beth didn't even come  Ugh pissed me off.
   But I had a good workout.
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk Powder , strawberries, oats
                                           *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                                Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                 Meal 3 - , yogurt , WW/MG sphagetti, tuna
                                         Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple
                                               Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey , 
                                              Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                        Macros - 
                 Calories - 3369
                 Fat - 34G (6G sat)
                 Carbs - 555G (59G fiber)
                 Protein - 216G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

  Was too tired to post this yesterday.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2005)

*Oct 14*

*Training -Cardio
 Treadmill - Interval Training
*_5 minutes ~ 5mph
 10 minutes of alternating between 10mph and 4mph (2 minutes each)
 1 minute at 6mph
 14 minutes of alternating between 11mpg and 5mph (2 minutes each)
 5 minutes at 6mph
 5 minutes at 4mph

 Total Time ~ 40 minutes

 Well I got to the gym for my step class and they were already doing a class .. except it was pilates instead !!! I HATE when everyone in the class gets lazy and they bitch and moan until Beth says they can do some Pilates instead. 
 Anyways Really Really good workout. I haven't ran on a treadmill in a while. The step classes have been improving my speed / stamina. 11mph is the maximum speed on the treadmill .. My legs were so sore afterwords.
 Well as the day progressed my sore legs turned into unbeliable pain. My Quads , the area inbetween your calves and ankles and my right ass hurt really really bad. I can barley walk 

__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,skim milk Powder , strawberries, oats
                                           *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                                Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                 Meal 3 - , yogurt , WW/MG sphagetti, tuna
                                         Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil
                                               Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey , almond butter
                                              Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

 Don't exactly know becuase fitday is all messed right now. But it's lower than these. More fat , and less carbs ~ I'm guessing around 3000-3100 cals ..
                        Macros - 
                 Calories - 3369
                 Fat - 34G (6G sat)
                 Carbs - 555G (59G fiber)
                 Protein - 216G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 It's the weekend  thank god! So tired right now ..
 I have the HUGEST zit on my nose  everyone sees me from a distance and there like 'OMG what happened to your .. *gets closer to me* .. O it's a zit ..' *akward silence* Then I would tell them to shut-up and run away crying LOL
 But it's been changing throughout the day .. some points it's yellow , sometimes it's BRIGHT red ..
 O well , gotta suck it up.
 OOO I also got my new car today!!  well not new .. but new to me. It's soo nice and small and EASY AS HELL on gas , which is gonna save me so much money .. I put $30 in it today and it completely filled it! .. normally in the van I spend $45 and it'll fill it like half way .. So I'm really excited about my car.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 14, 2005)

Just popping in to say hi tom-tom!

Arggg... uncooked brown rice!  The grains swelling in your tummy = mucho pain! Poor you!


In terms of trying to add weights again when you cut - well... You might not be able to add weight due to decreased strength (often it is just a good thing if you maintain the weights you are lifting)... But when you do cut I would alter your training all together - if you want to maintain maximum muscle you might want to re-think a few things (rep ranges, rest periods etc).... Otherwise you might find less than good results.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 15, 2005)

Yay on the car! Now you can drive your ass down here, and bring soooo many proteins bars back over the boarder with you...and not have to worry about 2 bags per person. But really, that's awesome Tom. What kind of car? And boo for pilates!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL actually I think the problem was I didn't fully cook the stuff


  Grains (and beans) MUST be fully cooked. They should not be crunchy in the least bit, else bloat and 

wow! 11mph on the treadmill!! dont think i could go that fast on it... not even to save my life!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... uncooked brown rice!  The grains swelling in your tummy = mucho pain! Poor you!


 LOL ya! No more brown rice for a LONG Time !




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of trying to add weights again when you cut - well... You might not be able to add weight due to decreased strength (often it is just a good thing if you maintain the weights you are lifting)... But when you do cut I would alter your training all together - if you want to maintain maximum muscle you might want to re-think a few things (rep ranges, rest periods etc).... Otherwise you might find less than good results.


  Well what I meant was at the first few stages I know I will be able to...
 Ya I was actually thinkin gbaout my routine and stuff .. I don't know what to do for cutting (I'm guessing more rest , higher rep stuff) , but for right now , I'm not sure if I should change it , or wait out another 6 - 9 weeks before changing it for my cut .. This will be my 8th week and I've been doing alot of the same stuff for a while now (alot of my moves were in my previous routine). Not to mention that I think it might be a good idea to take a week off .. since it has been 8 weeks since my last rest (well actually 8 and a half .. I cut my last week off , 1/2 a week short LOL .. and well during the 1/2 a week off I went in for two ab + arm workouts ) .. so ya. rest might actually be good right now.

  Ya I think that's what I'll do , take this week off (well I might do some cardio and possible an arm workout  ) , and devise a new routine .


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Yay on the car! Now you can drive your ass down here, and bring soooo many proteins bars back over the boarder with you...and not have to worry about 2 bags per person. But really, that's awesome Tom. What kind of car? And boo for pilates!


 LOL , imagine when I come down next tiem on a plane and theres a weight restriction on my luggage 
 LOL it's a Firefly and yes I know there a piece of crap. But it's so small and REALLY REALLY easy on gas (I'll be saving $30 a week) and it gets me from point A to point B , so that's whats matters


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Grains (and beans) MUST be fully cooked. They should not be crunchy in the least bit, else bloat and


 ROFL ya my first clue shoula been when the rice was all crunchy like!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> wow! 11mph on the treadmill!! dont think i could go that fast on it... not even to save my life!


 LOL I thought the same thing!! But I managed .. I actually coulda gone faster , but that was the max speed of the treadmill .. so I'll have to start increasing the incline of it I suposs
 But my god , my entire lower body was DEAD (calves , shins , quads , ass ) , it hurt so bad!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2005)

*Oct. 15*

*Training -OFF*_ 
*Diet*
_ Meal 1 - cinnamon roll , 3 'treat' thingies , almost 1.89L of smart scoop ice-cream
 Meal 2 - Whey , yogurt
 Meal 3 - Yogurt , chicken, Broccoli
 Meal 4 - Yogurt , chicken , Broccolli , 'No Salt' salt substitute
 Meal 5 - CC , PB , banana , SF maple syrup

Estimated Cals ~ 2900-3000

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*Green tea , stevia

 Had my hip-hop class again today .. that was fun
 Umm then I went to work , then hung out with some friends ..
 Tired , need sleep!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya I was actually thinkin gbaout my routine and stuff .. I don't know what to do for cutting (I'm guessing more rest , higher rep stuff) ,


No, not higher rep. If anything you want LOWER rep with 4-8 reps on big lifts and maybe up to 10-12 on isolation stuff. Not more than this. 

Best way to keep muscle is to lift HEAVY! If you swap to light then your muscle will fly off! 



> I'm not sure if I should change it , or wait out another 6 - 9 weeks before changing it for my cut .. This will be my 8th week and I've been doing alot of the same stuff for a while now (alot of my moves were in my previous routine). Not to mention that I think it might be a good idea to take a week off .. since it has been 8 weeks since my last rest (well actually 8 and a half .. I cut my last week off , 1/2 a week short LOL .. and well during the 1/2 a week off I went in for two ab + arm workouts ) .. so ya. rest might actually be good right now.


Yeah... Sounds like you need a rest!!  Especially if your last rest was not a 'real' rest!

A 'tie over' routine for the next 6-9 weeks would also be good. Something to maximise your remaining workouts in terms of growth - that way you'll get better results when you cut.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No, not higher rep. If anything you want LOWER rep with 4-8 reps on big lifts and maybe up to 10-12 on isolation stuff. Not more than this.
> 
> Best way to keep muscle is to lift HEAVY! If you swap to light then your muscle will fly off!  [


 Ok thanks Emma .. I'm just so scared that when I do cut I'm gonna get rid of all my muscle and I'll be right back at square 1 and the last year and a half were a waste of time ..
 I've only ever done one cut before and that was a disaster as I'm sure you remember. Horrible routine , cardio every single day , eating like 1000 cals a day = horrible results. So hopefully it was just a combination of that stuff and my body will be able to retain LBM.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah... Sounds like you need a rest!!  Especially if your last rest was not a 'real' rest!
> 
> A 'tie over' routine for the next 6-9 weeks would also be good. Something to maximise your remaining workouts in terms of growth - that way you'll get better results when you cut.


 Ya I was very 'ugh' about taking a rest as it puts me back a week .. and I want this all done as possible. But I figured doing this will be more productive than anything. For the last week or so I was noticing some fat gains in my tummy , even though I've been eating same amount of cals .. so I figured it might just be stress related with combination of not resting in a while .. so we'll see.
 I will be doing 2 step classes and a yoga class during this time though ~ I need to keep my sanity somehow!! LOL

 I'll try and get a routine done up tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 16, 2005)

*October 16*

*Training -OFF*_ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt banana, oats
                                                 Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                  Meal 3 - , yogurt , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil
                                          Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil, skim milk powder
                                                Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas, whey , almond butter, walnuts
                                               Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix, strawberries

                         Macros - 
                  Calories - 2969
                  Fat - 59G (7G sat)
                  Carbs - 417G (56G fiber)
                  Protein - 200G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

Just an 'ugh' type day ... work was horrible.
 O well at least I don't got school tomorrow , I have an orthadontist appointment ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll try and get a routine done up tomorrow.


Whatever you decide to come up with, make sure it fits in with the school schedule and dosent affect that.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Whatever you decide to come up with, make sure it fits in with the school schedule and dosent affect that.


 LOL ya .. I've decided to try out 3 days of weights and see if I react better with that. Also I'll be doing a step class on Monday evening so that means I sleep in on Mondays now


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 17, 2005)

*New Routine*

Okay .. it's kinda a full body Workout Routine , except I threw in a day for my lagging bodyparts (eg. Arms and lats .. ugh I jsut wish the remaining 5.5lbs of LBM I'm gonna be getting would go straight to those body parts  ... o ya I forgot to mention last week my weight went up .5lbs.) Anyways here it is ....
*Sunday *~ Workout A
*Monday ~ *Step class in evening
*Tuesday ~ *Step Class in Morning + Yoga
*Wednesday ~ *Workout B
*Thrusday ~ *Light Cardio .. just walking , time will depend on how I feel
*Friday ~ *Workout C
*Saturday ~ *OFF

*Workout A -
*Squats - 4 sets - 1w/u set - 5-8
 Bent over Rows or Incline Bench Isolation Rows - 4 sets - 6-10
 Bulgarian DB Squats - 3 sets - 8-12
 Military Press - 2 ~ 3 sets - 6-10
 DB Flies - 3 sets 8 -12
 GHR - 2 sets (till failure)

*Workout B - *
 SLDL - 4 sets - 1w/u set - 5-8
 Seated Rope Cable Rows to neck or Lying DB Rows Palms Behind - 4 sets - 8-12
 Walking Lunges - 3 sets - 8-12
 Incline BB Bench Press - 3 sets - 6-10
 Seated DB side Lateral Raises - 2 - 3 sets - 6-10
 Leg Extensions - 2 sets - 8 - 12

*Workout C -
*Single Arm DB Pullovers - 2 sets (to warm up) - 8-12
 V-Bar Pulldown - 4 sets - 6-8
 Seated One Arm Straigh Arm Pulldown on High Pulley - 2 sets - 6-12
 BB Curls - 3 sets - 6-10 ~ alternated with
 Incline BB Extensions using Preacher BB - 3 sets - 6-10
 Incline DB Curls with Rotations - 3 sets - 8 -12 ~ alternated with
 DB Kickbacks - 3 sets - 8-12


 Hopefully this workouts will be under an hour .. I know Workout C will be , and workout A won't matter as I don't have school. So for Workout B I might have to alternate things depending on time restraints.

 How does it look?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 17, 2005)

*October 17*

*Training -Step Class 

*_ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt banana, oats
                                                  Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                   Meal 3 - , skim milk powder , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil
                                           Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , strawberries, olive oil, 
 *PWO* strawberries, yogurts , oats , whey
                                                 Meal 5 - yogurt ,whey , almond butter, walnuts
                                                Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix, 

                          Macros - 
                   Calories - 2964
                   Fat - 60G (8G sat)
                   Carbs - 405G (49G fiber)
                   Protein - 205G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

Well went to the orthadontist ... 
 I have to two options to fix my smile. 
 Option 1 ~
 Get invisalgin for 6 months to fix the gaps in my teeth , then get my jaw broken and shift it upwards , then get a section of my gums cut out so my smile dosen't look so 'gummy'
 Option 2 ~
 Get braces for 1 1/2 - 2 years to fix the gaps in my teeth and shift my jaw upwards. Then after the braces come out , cut a section of my gums out so my smile isn't so 'gummy'
 He said is VERY more opt for option 2 as it's what's gonna yeild 10x better results and will make my smile look that much better in the end ..
 Arg so I'm gonna look UGLY AS FUCK for the next 1 1/2 - 2 years with braces .. I mean jsut horrible. Braces work for some people .. but not me. My smile is just to .. big (the dentists were actually  when they asked me to open my mouth wide. They said I have a HUGE mouth .. which for them is good.) and the braces will jsut POP right out whenever you see me .. *sigh* what to do ..
 Maybe I could get those 'clear' braces .. but the problem is , is that they can stain yellow from certain foods I hear .. I'll talk to him about it and see if it's jsut foods that stain them. And if it is , then that's no biggie for me as I can EASILY avoid those foods.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> How does it look?


 It dosent look like a full body wo really. Wo-A you have 3 leg exercises as well as in wo-B but no leg work on wo-C. Unless you were trying A and B and full body and C was upper only?

If you want a full body wo, then you could use mine, except switch some exercises if you want. And take a look at the template CowPimp put  together .

Else you could also try a push, pull, legs, if you want a 3x routine. Or if you want to focus more on upper, then you could do chest/back, legs, back/chest.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It dosent look like a full body wo really. Wo-A you have 3 leg exercises as well as in wo-B but no leg work on wo-C. Unless you were trying A and B and full body and C was upper only?


 lol ya that's why i said it's kinda full bodyish.
 I want the majority of the mass I'll be gaining to go to my arms/ lats so I'm giving them there own little day. I'm happy with my chest size / legs but I still want strength. Therefore I'm gonna be doing low volume for them while increasing strength, slow down the size a little... (am gonna lower the volume even more so than what I previously posted, by a set or two.) And it wouldn't kill me to have some more thickness in my back.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you want a full body wo, then you could use mine, except switch some exercises if you want. And take a look at the template CowPimp put  together .


 Ya I have that bookmarked along with his guidelines for a split routine


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2005)

sorry for the lack of updates .. just way to much happening right now.
 Sarah possibly has cancer again .. the doctors are unsure, so they ran some tests. But this morning she woke up and a clump of her hair was beside her on her pillow, and this afternoon she was sick twice, was burning up with a fever and freezing cold. Things aren't to postitive right now..

 I'm also for sure getting braces, Nov.22 shall be the day ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> sorry for the lack of updates .. just way to much happening right now.
> Sarah possibly has cancer again .. the doctors are unsure, so they ran some tests. But this morning she woke up and a clump of her hair was beside her on her pillow, and this afternoon she was sick twice, was burning up with a fever and freezing cold. Things aren't to postitive right now..


 I am really sorry to hear that tom. My heart goes out to her - I hope the tests come back ok. Please send her my best wishes.



> I'm also for sure getting braces, Nov.22 shall be the day ..


Don't sweat it tom... No one is going to notice that you have braces and, in the long run, just think of how sexy you'll be! 

I had the horrible things too... I actually had to have REALLY bad braces. They had to be put on surgically (in a hospital when I was anaesthetised) as they had to take out 8 teeth at the same time and then they cut open my gums and attach some of the bracets to some teeth that were still under my gums. These where then stitched up again and then attached to my braces via little chains that came OUT of my gums... Then, every month, they would tighten the chains and DRAG my teeth out of my gums! Argggg!!! This was on top of the regular tightening they did with the other teeth/bracets...

The pain!!! 



But they are really not that bad!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Sunday *~ Workout A
> *Monday ~ *Step class in evening
> *Tuesday ~ *Step Class in Morning + Yoga
> *Wednesday ~ *Workout B
> ...


Lots of cardio tom?? Are you sure you do not want to limit the cardio for the next few weeks so you can take full advantage when you cut?



> *Workout A -
> *Squats - 4 sets - 1w/u set - 5-8
> Bent over Rows or Incline Bench Isolation Rows - 4 sets - 6-10
> Bulgarian DB Squats - 3 sets - 8-12
> ...


Ok - I agree with adrian in that you need to fix these up. I would do 2 full boy workouts and then throw in a third accessory.

You are also doing too much leg work...
So what about:
squats (3-4 x 6-8)
db bench press (3-4 x 6-8)
bent over rows (3-4 x 6-8)
military press (2-3 x 8-12)
GHR (2 x to failure)




> *Workout B - *
> SLDL - 4 sets - 1w/u set - 5-8
> Seated Rope Cable Rows to neck or Lying DB Rows Palms Behind - 4 sets - 8-12
> Walking Lunges - 3 sets - 8-12
> ...


I would not do SLDL as a maximal lift. RDLs yes, but not SLDL (too much stress on your lower back).

What about:
RDL (3-4 x 6-8)
Incline BB bench (3-4 x 6-8)
Seated rows (3-4 x 6-8)
Seated DB lateral raises (2-3 x 10-12)
Leg ext. (2-3 x 10-12)




> *Workout C -
> *Single Arm DB Pullovers - 2 sets (to warm up) - 8-12
> V-Bar Pulldown - 4 sets - 6-8
> Seated One Arm Straigh Arm Pulldown on High Pulley - 2 sets - 6-12
> ...


Ok - for this I would make it an accessory one with higher reps... 

You could do:
V-bar pull downs (3-4 x 6-8)
walking lunges or Bulgarian squats (2-3 sets of 10-12)
Straight arm pull downs (2-3 x 10-12)
BB curls ss' incline BB extensions (2-3 x 6-8)
Incline DB curls ss' overhead DB ext (2-3 x 10-12)

(don't do kickbacks - they are useless).

Just some idea's...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Tom, Sorry to hear about Sarah. Hope she gets well soon.

I know you dont want to work your legs to grow. But your routine looked like it did focus on legs. 

Dont worry about the braces. Once they are done you will have a blinding smile.  Just a little pain for life long gain  When i was a kid, my parents considered braces but couldn't afford it. Luckily my teeth sorta straightened out mostly my themselves.

Emma ...       ... That ordeal of your sounds more like some form of medieval torture!


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Lots of cardio tom?? Are you sure you do not want to limit the cardio for the next few weeks so you can take full advantage when you cut?



Just out of curiosity, what do you mean, "take full advantage when you cut"? Is the amount of cardio he does while bulking going to affect the eventual results of his cut?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 21, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what do you mean, "take full advantage when you cut"? Is the amount of cardio he does while bulking going to affect the eventual results of his cut?


From what i understand, doing that much of cardio will make his body more accustomed to it. It will not be as efficient in burning fat after a while , as his body will adapt. 

When he is on a cut, he will need to have optimal fat burning results, as that is the major point of a cut. So reducing cardio now will kinda decondition (maybe that is the wrong word here) his body. When he increases its intensity on a cut, it will become more efficient in burning fat (whihc is what ia needed). Kinda like going up or down with cals to make a bulk or cut diet more effective when your metabloism adapts.

But we all know, getting Tom to ease up on the cardio is worse than pulling teeth.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am really sorry to hear that tom. My heart goes out to her - I hope the tests come back ok. Please send her my best wishes.


 Thanks Emz




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it tom... No one is going to notice that you have braces and, in the long run, just think of how sexy you'll be!
> 
> I had the horrible things too... I actually had to have REALLY bad braces. They had to be put on surgically (in a hospital when I was anaesthetised) as they had to take out 8 teeth at the same time and then they cut open my gums and attach some of the bracets to some teeth that were still under my gums. These where then stitched up again and then attached to my braces via little chains that came OUT of my gums... Then, every month, they would tighten the chains and DRAG my teeth out of my gums! Argggg!!! This was on top of the regular tightening they did with the other teeth/bracets...
> 
> ...


 Ya I keep telling myself I'll look sooo much better anf feel better once it's all over ~ I'll be able to get through it .. he's also putting on 'invisble' braces on me, so I guess hopefully they won't be that noticable ..

 OMG that sounds like it would hurt like a bitch! YEOUCH!
 but I bet your teeth are a beauty now


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Lots of cardio tom?? Are you sure you do not want to limit the cardio for the next few weeks so you can take full advantage when you cut?


 Okay, all I was gonna do on thurs for the cardio was like walk at 4.5mph for a little while  No biggie, I'll take it out and save it for when I'm cutting 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are also doing too much leg work...


 LOL ya I realized that afterwards.. I was either gonna take out an exercise or reduce sets, but it was still lower than what I was use too , I normally do 9+ sets for both Quads and hammies .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So what about:
> squats (3-4 x 6-8)
> db bench press (3-4 x 6-8)
> bent over rows (3-4 x 6-8)
> ...


 Thanks Emz ..
 Um I just have one question .. since I want to prioritize my back over my chest, should I do my rows before my press?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about:
> RDL (3-4 x 6-8)
> Incline BB bench (3-4 x 6-8)
> Seated rows (3-4 x 6-8)
> ...


 Same for here (and does it matter that I've already been doing seated rows for a LONG time..)





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - for this I would make it an accessory one with higher reps...
> 
> You could do:
> V-bar pull downs (3-4 x 6-8)
> ...


 Thanks for the critique! Really appreciate it! .. can't wait to start it up!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, Sorry to hear about Sarah. Hope she gets well soon.


 Thank - you



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry about the braces. Once they are done you will have a blinding smile.  Just a little pain for life long gain  When i was a kid, my parents considered braces but couldn't afford it. Luckily my teeth sorta straightened out mostly my themselves.


 Ya I can't wiat until it's all gonna be over. The thing I hate absoutley most about my face is my smile .... this is something I've wanted all my life.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> But we all know, getting Tom to ease up on the cardio is worse than pulling teeth.


 ROFL nah - that was the old me. Cardio on Thurs is droped and wil just be a second rest day / core training.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 21, 2005)

*October 21*

*Training -Various Exercises
*_I basically just did some BB curls, Incline DB Curls, Animal Curls, Incline BB tri extensions, Overhead DB Extensions, One Arm overhead DB extension, straight arm pulldown, cable crunches, all superseted ..

  I was gonna do a step class, but I got there at 6am, and the instructor never showed up  so I was all like ' O HELLZ no I just did not wake up at 6am for nothing' So I did some weights.
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt strawberries, oats
  *PWO* whey , yogurt, banana, oats
                                                    Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                     Meal 3 - , skim milk powder , pearled barley , chicken , olive oil
                                             Meal 4 - sweet tato, yogurt, whey, broccoli , strawberries, olive oil, walnuts
                                                   Meal 5 - yogurt ,whey , almond butter, chick peas
                                                  Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB,, whey , muesli mix, 

                            Macros - 
                     Calories - around 3000

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 I forgot to mention that yesterday at lunch when I took out my shaker ith some skim milk powder and started adding water my friend Micheal went 'O that shit is NASSSTY' So I turned at him and went 'Shut the fuck up you stupid piece of fucking shit I hope this goes up your ass ..' Then the shaker full of skim milk powder just goes flying onto my lap and all over the cafeteria floor, if it's not bad enough that my shirt and pants were SOAKED, but some of the powder wasn't fully dissovled so I had all this white clumps near my crotch! Was not a pretty sight everyone was laughing so hard at me .. needles to say I drove home and changed!!

  Also I might be going to 
 MEXICO!
 So pumped. Over March Break and the following week our school board is taking 20 students to mexico for this 'leadship' thingy. I would be staying with a mexican family, and I'd be at this college place and take spanish lessions / all these different classes, then during the afternoon and stuff we'd go explore through all the local ruins and stuff. Sound like sooo much fun! It's $2800 ... but the school board pays $2500 for ya , so really you only have to pay $300!! I hope I make it as only 20 are chosen out of 3 schools .. but Sarah's mom is on the school board so better chances for us!​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> From what i understand, doing that much of cardio will make his body more accustomed to it. It will not be as efficient in burning fat after a while , as his body will adapt.
> 
> When he is on a cut, he will need to have optimal fat burning results, as that is the major point of a cut. So reducing cardio now will kinda decondition (maybe that is the wrong word here) his body. When he increases its intensity on a cut, it will become more efficient in burning fat (whihc is what ia needed). Kinda like going up or down with cals to make a bulk or cut diet more effective when your metabloism adapts.


Yup.

Body adapts to cardio. So if he wants to make the most of cardio when he cuts you taper it down for 6-8 weeks before you start and then you slowly add it back in again as you go through your cutting phase. This way your body never 'catches up' and it will not plateau.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> (and does it matter that I've already been doing seated rows for a LONG time..)


Changing the grip is enough to change things around. Do you remember the latpull/rows machine i used at my gym? You could us a wide grip, a close grip, a close underhand grip. It has an extra pair of vertical handles with which you can do close grip with palms facing each other. On the seated cable row machine, you could use the other bar which you can do a wide grip with palms facing each other. This way you can keep the same exercise, if you like it. But try and change the sequence of exercises. If you want something diff, then try single arm DB rows.

Hope your trip to Mexico works out for you


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2005)

*October 23*

*Training -OFF*_ 
*Diet*
_ Meal 1 - 1.6L of chocolate chip cookie dough ice-cream, 2 weird candy things, some cake
 Meal 2 - Protein Bar
 Meal 3 - Protein Bar
 Meal 4 - Protein Bar
 Meal 5 - CC, SF maple syrups, banana, PB, whey


*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*green tea, stevia

New Routine Starts tomorrow  so pumped to try it out.

 Weight this morning was 143.5lbs  means I lost a pound  how I don't know though ..
 I guess the only logical thing is maybe is was some water with the SLIGHTLY lowered carbs over the weekend... although I'm feel pudgy, so maybe I lost a pound of muscle? Ahh I don't know .. all I know is is set me back 1 - 2 weeks 

 anyways I went out to a party tonight to unwind .. then as I was going home and pulling out of the driveway I hit a fucking parked truck! Ugh .. the guy was like 'What do you not know how to back out straight? ..' I didn't realize when sterring wheel was turned!  .. anyways it was dark, but it just looked like I hit his tire so no biggie .. but he'll contact me if it was anything else.
 And you know what's really really ironic? A couple weeks ago a guy hit my moms car and busted out her headlights... well it was the same guy! I hit the truck of the guy who hit my moms car LOL
 Now I need sleep .. just been really busy last couple of days .. and tomorrow I have to do out some diety stuff for a friend trying to buff up, 4 bio assignments, 1 Pal assignment, and math homework  
 Shoot me now  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 23, 2005)

*October 23*

*Training -Workout A
  Squats - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 20 *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*DB Flies -*1:30 RI - *30lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Bent Over BB Rows -  *1:30 RI - *75lbs* 8 *85lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Military Press -  *1:30 RI (need to increase this) *65lbs* 8 1/4 , *60lbs* 9 + almost one more, left shoulder gave out, 6
*GHR - *11, 8 *PR's!!*
  kinda superseted with
*Rear Cable Pull-Aparts -  **20lbs* 12, 10

  Good workout. I really really enjoyed doing a full body workout. I just didn't like my increased RI's  But I figured it's for the best ..
 Anyways I was really really surprised at how many GHRI pulled out, I've never done that much before. Mucho but pain happening, espically after my squats.
  I also thought since I'm not doing the seated cable rope pulls to neck I need something for my rear delts ..

 I also did some core work .. and holy fuck my hip flexors have been killing me today, like insane - I also think I did something to my wrist at work. It's really painful at times and hard to move or bend. And today when I was circling it trying to 'unknot' it , it kept snaping ..., it's been like this for a couple of days now.
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
                                             *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                                  Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                   Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil , chicken
                                           Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil
                                                 Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey , almond butter, tuna, vinnegar
                                                Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                          Macros - 
                   Calories - 3240
                   Fat - 64G (8G sat)
                   Carbs - 454G (55G fiber)
                   Protein - 218G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


 Tired as hell. Just finished like friggin 4 bio assignments, math homeowork (well what I could do ..) and now I just realized I have a C.A.L.M test tomrrow .. 
 On a bright side the guy who i hit last night didn't contact me, so that means I did hit his tire, which means no damage, which means me no having to spend money!


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 24, 2005)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom!! 

Sorry I have disappeared for a few days... been a little busy! 

How is Sarah going? Any news on the tests? 


And wow - mexico!!  That sounds sooo fun!!! An mmmmmm... think of all the nachos!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 24, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Good Luck!!!


 thanks I totally aced it


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!!
> 
> Sorry I have disappeared for a few days... been a little busy!


 LOL I know the feeling!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How is Sarah going? Any news on the tests?


 I thnk she's doign good .. she hasn't let onto anything bad, and I don't want to push her ya know and ask for the results of her tests .. but she seems to be doing fine I guess .. but shes jsut not her normally perked self on could 9 .. she's more 'leveled' i guess is the word .. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And wow - mexico!!  That sounds sooo fun!!! An mmmmmm... think of all the nachos!!


 Ya hopefully me and Sarah can get in , it'd be so much fun! And I'll need a break around March so it works out , well except it'd be for two weeks, and it'd interfer with my cut .. but come one this is Mexico!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 24, 2005)

*October 24*

*Training -Step Class*_

this was insane , lots and lots of pain in leggies, and sweat induced .. I then had to go get groceries afterwards and my friend went with me and when they say me they were like  omg I've never seen you look like that .. omg did you wet your hair or is that sweat? Your shirt is drenched .. LOL and I got some major stares at the grocery store. Like my friend Diane said 'You know how you seen those really dirty people and your like OMG trailer trash .. WELL THATS YOU RIGHT NOW!'
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 -  banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                   Meal 2 - , whey , yogurt, strawberries, oats
                                                    Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil , chicken
                                            Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil
 PWO - yogurt, whey , banana, oats
                                                  Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas , almond butter, tuna, vinnegar
                                                 Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                           Macros - 
                    Calories - 3279
                    Fat - 64G (8G sat)
                    Carbs - 459G (60G fiber)
                    Protein - 223G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


Lots of errand running today ... lots. Thank god though that I don't have homeowork tonight .. but I gotta do up a meal plan thingy for Chris and a routine thing ..  shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2005)

*October 25*

*Training -Step Class*_ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 -  banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                    Meal 2 - , whey , yogurt, strawberries, oats
                                                     Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil , chicken
                                             Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil
  PWO - yogurt, whey , banana, oats
                                                   Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas , almond butter, tuna, vinnegar
                                                  Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                            Macros - 
                     Calories - 3279
                     Fat - 64G (8G sat)
                     Carbs - 459G (60G fiber)
                     Protein - 223G

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 No more yoga  Today I actually picked Tiff, and Kristen up for yoga, and while driving me all realized that we hated it. Tiffany and I would talk about how much we hated it and though Kristen LOVED it, but she actually hates it and she jsut kept going so we could all hang out. So we decided to ditch Yoga and go to McDonalads instead LOL! Had some fun there ..
 Anyways really tired, Halloween dance tomorrow and I have to go as Baby spice ~ the rest of my friends are going as the other spice girls .. I really don't want to, I don't feel comfortable wearing womens clothes like that .. but I felt bad cuase no one else could be baby spice .. .. ugh. So becuase I have to wear tight clothing (I think at least) tomorrow I won't be drinking alot of water to reduce bloat / it's gonna be hard if I'm constantly pissing and I'm wearing a skirt ..

 But right now were getting the tail end of Hurricane Wilma, so power might go out and therefore no school tomorrow which means no Halloween dance  ...
 In a perfect world ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2005)

*October 26*

*Training -Workout B
 Romanian Deadlift -  *_*45lbs* 20 , *155lbs* 8ish* .. 
*Sumo DL - *1:30 RI - *155lbs* 8 , 8
*Incline BB Press - **105lbs* 1* *85lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
 SS' with
*Seated cable Row -  **100lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Seated Side lateral Raise -  **15lbs* 10 , 10 8 + 1
 SS' with
*Leg Extension -  **70lbs* 7 (form was .. off) *60lbs* 12

 Hmmm workout was rushed considering I work up an hour late  so superseted basically everything. Umm romanian deadlifts + me = AKWARD
 Ugh I just don't know what it is, but I can't do a deadlift / romanian deadlift - it's way to akward for me .. I think my legs might be too long or something. Anyways, I jsut went back to Sumo DL as I can do those fine.
 Incline BB press .. ugh my chest was still FRIED from Sundays workout so as soon as I did one rep with 105lbs I knew it wasn't gonna work. So I decreased weight.

 Good workout thoug. Did I mention how much I LOVE full body workouts yet?!  absoutley LOVES them!
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
                                              *PWO* whey ,yogurt , oats ,banana
                                                   Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                    Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil , chicken
                                            Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil
                                                  Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey , almond butter, tuna, vinnegar
                                                 Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                           Macros - 
                    Calories - 3240
                    Fat - 64G (8G sat)
                    Carbs - 454G (55G fiber)
                    Protein - 218G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia


halloween dance tonight , was bad, went home early need sleep.

 I'm also changing diet, reducing stuff in PWO shake and PPWO meal / takignout some carbs and adding more fats in it. I'm gaining fat badly  ~ so it could be a mixture of my Pre workout meal + PWO + PPWO, I'm eating 1200 cals within 2.5 hours .. so gonna reduce that. And I'm adding in some more fats.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Workout B
> Romanian Deadlift -  *_*45lbs* 20 , *155lbs* 8ish* .. _


_
20?? Why 20? 




			Umm romanian deadlifts + me = AKWARD
 Ugh I just don't know what it is, but I can't do a deadlift / romanian deadlift - it's way to akward for me .. I think my legs might be too long or something.
		
Click to expand...

 How can your legs be too long for RDL? How are you doing these? Did you see the info I posted in Steve's (boilermakers) journal about these?




			Good workout thoug. Did I mention how much I LOVE full body workouts yet?!  absoutley LOVES them!
		
Click to expand...

 They are good fun aren't they!?!

_


> Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats


This is exactly the same as my pre-workout meal!  Soooo tasty!



> halloween dance tonight , was bad, went home early need sleep.


How was your baby spice outfit?! Did you get piccies??!! 



> I'm also changing diet, reducing stuff in PWO shake and PPWO meal / takignout some carbs and adding more fats in it. I'm gaining fat badly  ~ so it could be a mixture of my Pre workout meal + PWO + PPWO, I'm eating 1200 cals within 2.5 hours .. so gonna reduce that. And I'm adding in some more fats.


 Why do you think you are gaining fat? Your weight was down last week?


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 27, 2005)

If you're gaining fat, why would you add fat to your diet? Aren't carbs used as energy when working out before fat is? Just a question, not accusing or anything. I heart you!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!


 hey Emz!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 20?? Why 20?  ]


 why not 20? LOL is it a bad thing?? ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How can your legs be too long for RDL? How are you doing these? Did you see the info I posted in Steve's (boilermakers) journal about these?


 Ya I was reading that info, as I couldn't really tell the diff between a regualr DL and a RDL. But when I do either its just so akward .. even that warm up set was really akward. It's like my knees go out to far or something and the bar can't go over them and .. ya. I just don't like the feel for them ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> They are good fun aren't they!?!


 OMG YES! I always thought I'd hate a full body workout, but it's soo much funer! LOL I was thinking when I start my cut to do 4 full body workouts a weak rotating doing a Heavy, Light, Heavy, Light type thing .. but somewhow I doubt that's the best to retain LBM 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is exactly the same as my pre-workout meal!  Soooo tasty!


  agreed! I was makign it into a shake, but after you said what you do, I started doing it and YUM! I like it both ways. But tomorrow I'm gonna try it like the bircher muesli, except instead of strawberries I'll be using bananas. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How was your baby spice outfit?! Did you get piccies??!!


 My baby spice outfit was .. ugh. The reason I left early was becuase I felt SOO uncomfortable in it .. it was this blue skirt thing , iwth this pick blouse like thing that opened up at the top and didn't cover my hips., and you know the pig tails etc. I only went becuase they had no one else .. and then once I got to the dance everyone went seperate ways so I was like fuck this and just went home with Diane and Matt since they weren't having fun, the dance blew.
 When I was trying on different t-shirt things, my chest looked so fat .. I have the worst man boobs ever. They were like 'don't worry it dosen't look bad, it just looks like we already stuffed you'  I did get the compliments that I look 'buff' and that 'for someone my size my arms are actually pretty big, are they like 14"? ' I wish they were 14"  , hell my goal size is 13"!





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why do you think you are gaining fat? Your weight was down last week?


 I don't know .. this entire week and some of last week I've been feeling really pudgy. Maybe the pound I lost was of muscle? I have no clue .. maybe I'm gaining so water  eitehr way I'm gettin pudgier .. so I'm gonna try switching things up a little see if that helps ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> If you're gaining fat, why would you add fat to your diet? Aren't carbs used as energy when working out before fat is? Just a question, not accusing or anything. I heart you!


 Well my carbs are already so high (almost 4x my LBM) so i thought lowering them and uping my fats would be a logical solution. Maybe I'm gettign too much carbs and I'm spilling over?

 Heart ya too! (will reply to PM tomorrow promise, just really want some sleep tonight.)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2005)

*October 27*

*Training -OFF
*_Since theres no more Yoga my new training split will be
 Sun - Workout A
 Mon- Step class + randomly a pilates class sometimes
 Tues - Workout B
 Wed - OFF
 Thurs - Workout C
 Fri - Step class
 Sat - OFF

 Will workout better in the long run
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
                                                    Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix, olive oil
                                                     Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil , chicken
                                             Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli , apple, olive oil
                                                   Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey , almond butter, tuna, vinnegar
                                                  Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix
 + I had half of what I would normally have of my PWO shake inbetween Meal 2 and 3 and the other half between meal 3 and 4.

                            Macros - 
                     Calories - 3240
                     Fat - 64G (8G sat)
                     Carbs - 454G (55G fiber)
                     Protein - 218G

 Or something similar to that

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Tired. No school tomorrow thank god. I'm heading out to Moncton with some people in the morning.
 Anyways ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> why not 20? LOL is it a bad thing?? ..


Well... Doing that amount of volume before your 'proper' workout is silly... Higher volume sets will basically just just run down your intracellular energy stores so you 'burn out' before you actually hit the heavier weights!

If you want to do some higher volume stuff you are better off doing the lower sets first and finishing off with the higher rep work (eg: 1-2 x warm up sets of 5-8 reps and then 3-4 working sets then 1 x back off set of higher rep stuff). 



> Ya I was reading that info, as I couldn't really tell the diff between a regualr DL and a RDL. But when I do either its just so akward .. even that warm up set was really akward. It's like my knees go out to far or something and the bar can't go over them and .. ya. I just don't like the feel for them ..


 If anything, your knees should be getting in the way with your DLs not your RDLs!! 

With the RDLs you are not meant to move your knees - you push your butt backwards and your knees sort of 'bend' slightly as a result. But they should still not 'come forward' towards the bar at all.

In the DLs you actually bent at the knee and hip a lot more than with the RDL. You should still not come forward though - you just 'sit' down.



> OMG YES! I always thought I'd hate a full body workout, but it's soo much funer! LOL I was thinking when I start my cut to do 4 full body workouts a weak rotating doing a Heavy, Light, Heavy, Light type thing .. but somewhow I doubt that's the best to retain LBM


Hmmm... Let me tell you - after just trying 4 x full body/week - NOT a good idea on a cut! I am eating a lot of food and I could not imagine trying it whilst hypocalorific! 




> When I was trying on different t-shirt things, my chest looked so fat .. I have the worst man boobs ever. They were like 'don't worry it dosen't look bad, it just looks like we already stuffed you'  I did get the compliments that I look 'buff' and that 'for someone my size my arms are actually pretty big, are they like 14"? ' I wish they were 14"  , hell my goal size is 13"!


Too bad about the dance.  But WOO HOO for buff-ness!  And I doubt you have 'man boobs' tom!  



> I don't know .. this entire week and some of last week I've been feeling really pudgy. Maybe the pound I lost was of muscle? I have no clue .. maybe I'm gaining so water  eitehr way I'm gettin pudgier .. so I'm gonna try switching things up a little see if that helps ..


Sometimes it happens and it could just be temporary water fluctuations. 

Have you added anything to your diet?

Also - If you have decreased your cardio then you might find you are holding a little water as your intra-muscular glycogen stores will not be being depleted as much...


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well... Doing that amount of volume before your 'proper' workout is silly... Higher volume sets will basically just just run down your intracellular energy stores so you 'burn out' before you actually hit the heavier weights!
> 
> If you want to do some higher volume stuff you are better off doing the lower sets first and finishing off with the higher rep work (eg: 1-2 x warm up sets of 5-8 reps and then 3-4 working sets then 1 x back off set of higher rep stuff).]


 Ok thanks for the advice! I did this today for my walking lunges  OUCH!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If anything, your knees should be getting in the way with your DLs not your RDLs!!
> 
> With the RDLs you are not meant to move your knees - you push your butt backwards and your knees sort of 'bend' slightly as a result. But they should still not 'come forward' towards the bar at all.
> 
> In the DLs you actually bent at the knee and hip a lot more than with the RDL. You should still not come forward though - you just 'sit' down.


 UGH so confusing! LOL for the movies there, I've actually been doing RDL's all along when I thought I was doing SLDL - so then what is a SLDL, do you just keep your knees completely straight? 
 But ya for sure I can do the RDL's now  thank - you!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Let me tell you - after just trying 4 x full body/week - NOT a good idea on a cut! I am eating a lot of food and I could not imagine trying it whilst hypocalorific!


 ROFL okay, that's what a thought! I'll see what I decide to do when the time comes along.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Too bad about the dance.  But WOO HOO for buff-ness!  And I doubt you have 'man boobs' tom!


 Ya dance was a bummer, o well for some reason all the Halloween ones suck ass 
 anyways .. and yes I do have man boobs! LOL, I tried on all my shirts and I was like 'Ugh god I have such bad man boobs' and everyone went 'don't worry, it just looks like we already stuffed ya, no one will no the difference'   although when I had my blouse on which wasn't tight in the chest area I was told 'hey good costume! although I'm depressed that your falt chested!'




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sometimes it happens and it could just be temporary water fluctuations.
> 
> Have you added anything to your diet?
> 
> Also - If you have decreased your cardio then you might find you are holding a little water as your intra-muscular glycogen stores will not be being depleted as much...


 I haven't added anything to my diet I don't think 
 It might be the whole cardio + weight thing. See I'm use to 4x weight and 2x cardio (on Tues and Fri) , well this week I had two rest days, and both my cardio days were like only a couple hours apart (mon evening, early tuesday morning) so that might be it ... see how this week plays out.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2005)

*October 28*

*Training -Workout C
 V-Bar Pulldowns - *_1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12, *110lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Walking Lunges -  **1:30 RI - *45lbs* 20 (10/10) , 20 (10/10) *20lbs* 40 (20/20)
*Single Seated Straight arm pulldowns -  *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12
*BB Curl -  **70lbs* 6, 4 *60lbs* 7
 alternated with ...  0:00 / 1:00
*Incline BB Extensions -  **80lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*High Incline BB Curls -  **20lbs* 9 , 7+1, 6
 alternated with ... 0:00 / 1:00
*CG DB Press -  **20lbs* 12 , 12 , 12

 Great workout, those walking lunges were BRUTAL, my ass right now is so so tender! I really enjoyed the added stuff of a back off set, really finsihed it off nicely.
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
 *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                     Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix,
                                                      Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, WW/ MG / Flaxseed Sphagetti, chicken
                                              Meal 4 - sweet tato, WW/ MG / Flaxseed Sphagetti, chicken
                                                    Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey 
                                                   Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                             Macros - 
                      Calories - 3562 
                      Fat - 40G (8G sat)
                      Carbs - 576G (55G fiber)
                      Protein - 229G

 Wow .. that was so not intentional. I had no idea I ate that much ...

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Lots and Lots of walking today, me and some friends went out shopping in Moncton  LOTS of funny things, we didn't stop laughing our asses off!
 And damn I forgot how much Shopping takes out of ya ..
 Anyways then I went to work and then I went out and had a horrible time .. I have a headache right now so I need some sleep!
 Also tomorrow for my cheat, I have this HUGE oreo cookie cake , I'm guessing thats packing a whole heaps worth of calories. 
 LOL I'm defintly gonna be feeling pudgy again soon, espically since I accidently ate this much today!
 Probably on Sunday or Monday I'll lower Carbs / cals a little ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2005)

*October 29*

*Training -OFF*_
  I'm thinking about adding some sort of lat movement into Workout B ..
 good idea? I just feel my lats haven't been making good gains at all .. 
__ 
*Diet*
_ Meal 1 - 2 pieces of oreo cake, 5 oreos with whiped cream, 2 pieces of pizza with nothing on them, about 3/4 a cup of chocolate chip cookie dough, 1/2 a pizza pocket, some doritos, 1 pop tart, 2 cups of apple crisp muesli, 25G skim milk powder
 Meal 2 - chicken, broccoli, olive oil
 Meal 3 - olive oil, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chicken, tiny bit of corn starch
 Meal 4 - CC, PB , bananas, SF maple syrup
 Meal 5 - CC, PB, SF maple syrup

Estimated Calories ~ O god only knows .. anywhere from 3300 - 3700 worth.

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , green tea, stevia

 Tiring day .. dance class is really fun now that's it's starting ot get harder and more challenging.
 Work was meh ..
 I'm also now addicted to Madonna and her single 'hung up' it won't leave my head, so I'm now forced ot buy her CD


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2005)

Rant ....
  I'm so pissed  I didn't gain ANYTHING this week, no not even like 1/2 a pound of water, which you would like I would after eating 3600 cals yesterday! So I'm still 143lbs 
 UGH! All this week my cals have been like 3250 + one day of 3600 cals + and extra off day + no yoga, and I still didn't gain anything

  I'm so fustrated! I'm seriously ready to stab and mutilate something!
  I had no idea trying to get up to 150lbs was gonna be so fucking hard ...

  Gonna try 3400 cals + 1 day of 3600 cals and see what happens ..

  Ugh I don't even want to think of the quantities of food I'll gave to eat once I get to 150lbs..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm so fustrated! I'm seriously ready to stab and mutilate something!
> I had no idea trying to get up to 150lbs was gonna be so fucking hard ...
> .


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 ADRIAN! Whoo-hoo!
 Your back already?! Has it been two weeks? (LOL I can't keep track of time!)

 So how was everything? What exiting things did ya do?

 What kind of yummy exotic fattening foods did ya eat?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2005)

*October 30*

*Training -Workout A
Squats - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *35lbs* 8 (wanted better ROM) *30lbs* 8 , 8 
*Bent over BB Row - *1:30 RI - *95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Military Press -  **60lbs* 12 , 8 (left shoulder started hurting) , 6 (gave up because pain kept increasing .. got really painful)
*GHR - *12 , 11
 kinda superseted with ..
*Rear Cable Flies -  **20lbs* 12 , 12

 I wasn't srue how productive this workout was gonna be because my Ass / hammies were STILL in ALOT of pain from fridays walking lunges. It went well though, as soon as I started the exercises the pain would go away, and then when I was done it'd come back. Overall another Great full body workout  
 Aside from the whole ow thing on the military press .. dont' know what I'm gonna do. I've noticed though for the last bit all my pressing movements have been going to shits .. overtraining my shoulders perhaps?

__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
  *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                      Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, oats, olive oil, fishies
                                                       Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                               Meal 4 - sweet tato, broccoli, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                     Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas, tuna, almond butter, fishies
                                                    Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                              Macros - 
                       Calories - 3395
                       Fat - 85G (9G sat)
                       Carbs - 439G (55G fiber)
                       Protein - 223G

So much food ..
 Anyone want to trade metabolisms? 

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

Did nothign today .. relaxed. Got a math test Tues I'm gonna flunk for sure. The sad thing is I don't even know where to begin studying .. I looked at my homework .. I couldn't even do one question. I was right pumped cause I thought I could do one of them .. started it out, and nope I was wrong. I had no Idea how to find the measurment of the hypontenuse (sp?) ~ that's really really sad ..

 Also I think my lats have been shrinking  .. so I'm gonna add in some lat work in Workout B, and go back to higher reps for all my exercises as I find they respond best to that ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2005)

Ahh god damn it ..
  I think i need to go see the doc again .. 
 Ever since I went to Toronto I'll randomly have black colored stools (In Toronto is started with them being marooned and then went to black), so tonight I actually rememerberd to look into it .. 
 There's one of two things that could be happening , either my upper or lower G.I. tract is bleeding or I could be getting 'false melena' through eating too much food, or my iron could be really high .. 
  The fact that it comes and goes could mean the whole food thing, but with my history of IBD I'm not sure ..


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 31, 2005)

The sum of the hypotenuse of a right triangle, is equal to the sum of the square on the two adjacent sides. Pythagorean theorum: A sqaured + B squared = C squared (and C is usually the hypotenuse). Hope this helps. I hope your G.I. tract gets better as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> The sum of the hypotenuse of a right triangle, is equal to the sum of the square on the two adjacent sides. Pythagorean theorum: A sqaured + B squared = C squared (and C is usually the hypotenuse). Hope this helps. I hope your G.I. tract gets better as well.


  Hey Jaim! LOL how could I be so stupid! 
  I figured it out afterwards in class, as we had to review it before moving onto the law of cosines 

 But either way I failed my math test today .. horribly. It was on the previous unti of Trig identies like sin , cos, csc, cot, tan, sec etc.
 And man .. ugh I didn't even go out for Halloween with my friends, I stayed home and tried my hardest to study .. but it jsut didn't make sense .. *sigh* I'm gonna be LUCKY AS HELL to make like a 10/38 ..
 my math mark is way too low for me ..

 I'm not exactly sure if it is my G.I. tract or if it's just from eating too much .. I'm gonna look out and see when it happens again ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nov 1*

*Training -Workout B
Romanian DL - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 
*Incline BB Press -  **95lbs* 8 , 8 , 7
 alt. with ....  0:00 / 1:00
*Seated Cable Rows -  **110lbs* 8 , 8 , 9 (LOL lost count) , 8
*WG Lat Pulldown -  **90lbs* 11 (bad form) *80lbs* 11 + 1 cheat , 11 + 1 cheat, 10 + 1 cheat
 ss' with
*Leg Extensions -  **65lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
__ 
Well Workout B with all superseted again, because I woke up at 6:34am! ugh! I have yet to do Workout B properly ..
 But I felt really strong today ..
 The Romanian DL's were EASY , they were surprisingly light, so I'll be increasing by 20lbs next week.
 Incline Press was good considering all my press movments are shit ass lately ..
 Seated cable row .. was meh  not really that tuff
 Lat Pulldowns were a bitch LOL
 Leg Extensions hurt like hell ..


 My orginal paln was to do 2 sets of WG Pulldown ss' with 2 sets of Leg extensions, then 2 sets of WG Pulldown ss' with seated side lateral raise .. I tried .. I managed to pull out two reps for the seated side laterals before my left shoulder was in tons of pain ..
 ugh what's goign on with it?? ... I defintly need to see a pysio as soon as possible. I'm giving my doc a call tomorrow because I've still yet to be contacted by one ..


__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
   *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                       Meal 2 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, oats, olive oil, fishies
                                                        Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                Meal 4 - sweet tato, broccoli, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                      Meal 5 - yogurt , chick peas, tuna, almond butter, fishies
                                                     Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                               Macros - 
                        Calories - 3395
                        Fat - 85G (9G sat)
                        Carbs - 439G (55G fiber)
                        Protein - 223G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

Didn't write out yesterdays stuff but basically i did a step class and had TONS, I mean TONS of energy I was practically flying off those steps, I had to slow down cause I was jumping into moves before the instructor LOL. Cals were the same ~ 3395 and that's basically it 

 Tired tonight, gonna hopefully get a early night and a late morning as tomorrows an off day  
 YAY sleep !!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2005)

yeouch .. I just kinda figured out my meal before bed has been 610 calories  ..

 So i'm gonna drop some of the musli mix , add some more chick peas to meal 5 (and take away the tuna) , add some more sweet potato to meal 4 and balance each meal out at around 500 cals ..

 is that still too much right before bed?


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 2, 2005)

Emma said in another post that the whole misconception about eating carbs after 6 (or right before bed) is exactly that, a misconception.  
It just hit me that you eat chick peas, that is such an Israeli food, and I read in a bodybuilding article that Hummus is the new bodybuilding superfood. So eat lots! When is your dr. appt to get your tract checked? Maybe it was the Toronto water, lol. Or, someone (*cough* our secretary *coug*) is giving you an ulcer/gastrointestinal problems...hmm...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Emma said in another post that the whole misconception about eating carbs after 6 (or right before bed) is exactly that, a misconception.


 Totally a misconception  ~ iI was just wondering if I was eating too  many calories in general .. I mean before I was only eating like 300 cals before bed .. 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> It just hit me that you eat chick peas, that is such an Israeli food, and I read in a bodybuilding article that Hummus is the new bodybuilding superfood. So eat lots! When is your dr. appt to get your tract checked? Maybe it was the Toronto water, lol. Or, someone (*cough* our secretary *coug*) is giving you an ulcer/gastrointestinal problems...hmm...


 LOL ya I eat chick peas .. there sooo yummy! But they hurt my tummy , that's why i eat them at night .. it's either them or rolled oats and since I'm  trying to nail down my diet I choose the chick peas. Never tried hummus before ..
 I dont' have an appointment to get my tract checked out .. I think it is just from me eating HORDS of food .. could explain why it was happening in Toronto ( I will forever love you and your mom for all the food!  ), I'm finding it only happening after I eat a alot through the day (volume wise).

 LOL our secretary !! Ugh he's so pissing me off 
 O P.S. no longer goign to Mexico (I was looking at the application and I didn't realize there was a back .. ugh you have to list all the oraganizations your in, the voulenter work you do etc. I don't have time for that stuff! And you had to make an essay up ..)! That means a trip to Toronto might be in my furture soon, I'll PM you.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2005)

Yesterday (Nov 2) was just an off day , cals / food stayed the same.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2005)

*Nov 3*

*Training -Workout C
  V-Bar Pulldowns - *_1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12, *110lbs* 12, 10, 9 , 8
*Walking Lunges -  **1:30 RI - *50lbs* 20 (10/10) , 20 (10/10) ~ Back off *20lbs* 40 (20/20)
*Straight arm pulldowns -  *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12, 12 ,12
*BB Curl -  **60lbs* 8 , 8 ,8
  alternated with ...  0:00 / 1:00
*Incline BB Extensions -  **80lbs* 8 , 8 *85lbs* 8
*High Incline BB Curls -  **20lbs* 12, 8 , 7
  alternated with ... 0:00 / 1:00
*CG DB Press -  **25lbs* 12 , 12 , 11
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
  *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                       Meal 2 - , skim milk powder, WW/ MG / Flaxseed Sphagetti, chicken
                                               Meal 3 - sweet tato, WW/ MG / Flaxseed Sphagetti, chicken
                                                       Meal 4 - , banana , egg whites , lemon juice, muesli mix,
                                                     Meal 5 - yogurt , oats, whey 
                                                    Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB,

                              Macros - 
                       Calories - 3625
                       Fat - 41G (8G sat)
                       Carbs - 600G (68G fiber)
                       Protein - 221G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

I kinda forgot to eat before school  really bad .. so that means after my PWO shake , my ppwo meal wasn't until 4 - 4.5 hours later ..

 Anyways just a really bad day today. Not gonna get into details ...

 O by the way that math test I was gonna fail? Guess what ..

 I DID! LOL who called it .. I got a 10.5 / 34  second lowest in all three classes *sigh*

 Anyways Smallville starts in 15 minutes  *drools* omg I love him!
 O also my Job shadow is tomorrow!  Pumped for that too, I'm job shadowing this girl Casey from simply for life, SHE'S JACKED! She kinda reminds me of Britchick .. except not as femine. (Britchick's femine and pretty while being muscular). If this girl didn't have her nails done / long hair , I'd seriously think she's a guy .. even her voice is super super low. I don't want to be mean, I think she looks great! Just I think it's very ironic/ funny that me , being a smaller femine guy is gonna be with this HUGE masculine girl all day long!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom,

Saw your post about your shoulder in the training section.  Cowpimp posted this about strengthening the rotator cuff in my journal.  Thought it may be helpful to you.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> Saw your post about your shoulder in the training section.  Cowpimp posted this about strengthening the rotator cuff in my journal.  Thought it may be helpful to you.


 Hey Steve!
 LOL ya I actually read that right after I posted in the training section! Ironic we both got some pains at the same time!
 MonkeyMan made me think though if it's actually a rotar cuff problem or not  ... I'm gonna take away the Military Press for a bit and replace them with a rotator cuff strengthening exercise for around a month and see what happens.
 Thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2005)

*Nov 4*

*Training -Cardio
*_Well woke up late , so no step class  But I did do some treamill work .. total time was 56 minutes including warm-up and cool down .. was pretty intense, my toe was actually bleeding afterwards.
 A weird thing though was the treadmill said I was gonna be burning 550 cals per hour .. but when I was finished it said I burnt 670 
 O well not even acurate anyways, it just struck we as werid.
__ 
*Diet*
_Too lazy to type it out, it was basically the same old same old 

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup,

 ugh yesterday blew. The job shadow thing .. just ugh. Long story, into a short story - I get there, cause you know I went to them TWICE about a month ago, got flaged off of school to be there on that certain day cause to them IT WAS THE PERFECT DAY for 6 hours, well I get there and hey actually it's a 'shit' day so it's best for me to come back on different days for X amount of hours each day.  So I have to go back on my own free time and I had to go to school that day etc. My teacher was pissed at them and was calling me arrogant and rude etc. I don't even need to do the minimum of 6 hour thing, she said as long as I get 4 I'm good.
 Anyways, it probably dosen't seem liek a big thing, but it's just something you have to be here and know in details what happened to be as pissed as me and the teacher was.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2005)

*Nov 5*

*Training -OFF*_ 
*Diet*
_Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, PB, fishies, strawberries
  Meal 2 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey
  Meal 3 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, PB, fishies, strawberries
  Meal 4 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey
  Meal 5 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, PB, fishies, crystal light powder
  Meal 6 - CC, PB, Barley flakes, whey

*Water -* 4L (gonna try increasing my water)
*Additonals -* green tea, stevia

 So anyways didn't get much sleep as I had to wake up early to go to the job shadow for an hour.
 I'm not really learning much .. I mean there super super nice people ( just they pissed me off to begin with) I learned that Caissie (proper way to spell her name) is actually a competetive bodybuilder. I already know like EVERYTHING they talk about in the consultations, and everything she's explaining etc. OOO wait I did learn one thing. That the word glyCemic, that the C isn't prounced A LOL!! Holy shit how stupid can I be! All this time I thought you pronouced it glyAemic, why I thought the C was prouncoued like an A I have no idea 
 Anyways .. but I mean it's going really great. This is defintly what I want to do with my life. I mean .. it's jsut so ... rewarding ya know? Like I'm sitting there and they get on the scale and found out they lost X number and pounds and they get SOOO excitied! I mean there jumping up and down going 'omg, omg I can't believe it!' And it's just .. well amazing, and you can't help but feel happy with them and get caught up in the moment. I love it.
  I go back again Thurs.

 Also saw the 'Fog' tonight. MMMMM omfg Tom welling looked soooo good in it! like holy shit I didn't think the man could get any hotter! I was in throws of ecastasy! Anyways the movie was perfect. Great storyline, Tom, Lots of killing, Tom Shirtless, actually jumped a couple times, Tom's beutiful eyes and to top it all off  ~ The movie left tom SINGLE! that's right his GF went with her lover ghost! BOO - YA , he can come into my bed tonight


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2005)

Weight this morning was 145lbs .. ugh gained two lbs  cause it wouldn't make any sense. I might of only gained one pound though as normally on a Saturday I get alot more sleep and weight myslef around 10am , today I had to weigh myself at 7:30am. Anyways just to be on the safe side I'm lowering cals down to 3300 for this week.
 O well on the positive side, only 5 more lbs untill 150!  I just want this over with .. I'm really feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 6, 2005)

So why lower your cals? 2 lbs in one week is ok, right? isn't that the max that it's ok to gain before you know it's fat rather than muscle. if you stay around 3400 - 3600 then you'll get to 150 that much faster.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Weight this morning was 145lbs .. ugh gained two lbs  cause it wouldn't make any sense. I might of only gained one pound though as normally on a Saturday I get alot more sleep and weight myslef around 10am , today I had to weigh myself at 7:30am. Anyways just to be on the safe side I'm lowering cals down to 3300 for this week.
> O well on the positive side, only 5 more lbs untill 150!  I just want this over with .. I'm really feeling uncomfortable.


Tom - I agree with Jaim (  ). 1 'extra' pound is nothing - it could simply mean you didn't pee as much as you normally do!

Plus - if you look at your diet from yesterday you ate lots of CC and whey - both of which can make you hold a little more water than normal.

Stick to your guns and ride it out and you will be 150 by christmas. If you just start cutting cals before you know it you will be dropping weight and it will take you till next june to reach your goals!

Cutting back by 300 cals is also stupid - if you do want to 'tone it down' then do something more like 5% (so stick to ~3400 cals).


Hope you enjoyed your Sunday....


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So why lower your cals? 2 lbs in one week is ok, right? isn't that the max that it's ok to gain before you know it's fat rather than muscle. if you stay around 3400 - 3600 then you'll get to 150 that much faster.


 Well I like to stick with .5 - 1lbs per week. When your gaining around2lbs a week, most of the time some of it's fat (the odd person can get away with it  ) , your very more likely to make more LBM gains with .5 - 1lb per week.
 But Ya I guess I'll stay at the 3400 - 3600 cals .. more than likely that extra pound was because I had to weigh myself 3 hours earlier than what I normally do.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Emz!  LOL we've all been M.I.A. for a while! (espically Adrian - I thought his vacation was only for 2 weeks?? .. I wonder where he is? .)


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - I agree with Jaim (  ).


 ROFL I laughed so hard at this!!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 1 'extra' pound is nothing - it could simply mean you didn't pee as much as you normally do!
> 
> Plus - if you look at your diet from yesterday you ate lots of CC and whey - both of which can make you hold a little more water than normal.
> 
> ...


 Hmm I think you misunderstood my diet, it's not at 3600 cals everyday, just for Workout C. The rest of the days it's at 3400. I would defintly not cut down 300 cals at this point!  I think I'd defintly start losing. These full body workouts have had a metabolic voom on me!
 I'll stick it out with 3400 cals + the 1 day of 3600 cals .. If I'm not 150lbs by xmas from this, I certainly will be after my cheats  (B - day is Dec 19th and then xmas ... lots of cake and ice-cream!)
 I think I'm also cutting my cheat days out. Really want my last couple lbs to be LBM.
 Thanks for stopping by Emz!  miss ya! LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> (espically Adrian - I thought his vacation was only for 2 weeks?? .. I wonder where he is? .)


Hey Tom, Hows things going? Yep my vacation was for 2 weeks only (22oct-05nov). My previous post was from Amsterdam  .. Didnt have time to say much.. but I see things are going forward for you.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, Hows things going? Yep my vacation was for 2 weeks only (22oct-05nov). My previous post was from Amsterdam  .. Didnt have time to say much.. but I see things are going forward for you.


 Hey Adrian!
 LOL I'm just retarded and can't keep track of time!
 It's great that your back!, glad to see you had lots of fun on your trip too!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2005)

*Nov 6*

*Training -Workout A
 Squats - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *175lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 (back was rounding and wasn't going low enough) *Backoff 135lbs* 20
*Incline DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *35lbs* 8 , 8 , 6
*Bent over BB Rows -  **1:30 RI - *105lbs* 8, 8 , 8 , 8 *Backoff 55lbs* 20
*Rotator Cuff Flies -  **5lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12
*GHR - *11, 8
 super seted with
*Rear Cable PUll Aparts -  **30lbs* 8 , 8

 Whoo - hoo basically everything in this workout was a PB! 

__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
    *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                        Meal 2 - , whey, yogurt, banana, oats, fishies, almond butter
                                                         Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                 Meal 4 - sweet tato, broccoli, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                       Meal 5 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies, chick peas
                                                      Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                                Macros - 
                         Calories - 3402
                         Fat - 82G (10G sat)
                         Carbs - 462G (59G fiber)
                         Protein - 209G

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 So anyways I almost killed my house last night.
 I was making my green tea and I have two kettles. I only ever use the one of them, I boil my water in it, pour out my green tea and then switch the spots of the kettles ya know cause the one I just used will continue to boil and make soundds if I don't. So that all fine and dandy, so I go down stairs and start drinking my tea.  The girls then come running downstairs going 'Lewie, Lewie the kettles melting!' So I run upstairs .. I forgot to turn off the burner and the kettle's top bobble thing had poped off and the handle was mettling off and all this black tear drop stuff was on the kettle. I was like 'Okay .. no biggie' So I turned the burner off and put on an oven mitt and picked up the kettle with the little part that the handle that was still attached .. so I'm standing there thinking 'hmm where can I put this?' Then it hits me  THE GARBAGE! brilliant idea 
 So I walk across the kitchen, open up the garabe and throw it in. I then stand there staring at the garbage and the thought of 'Hot burning kettle + Plastic garabe bag and platic wrappers = ... ' then the smoke started happening! So I was like 'O GOD!' So I run to the kitchen sink and the only thing handy was my 1 cup measuring cup, so I turn on the tap and am running back and forth across the kitchen pouring water into the garbage can all the while the girls are standing there screaming. Well the house got so smoky and I went to put some more water in it that when I got so close to the garbage can I literally had to fall, the smoke was too intense and I was choking. So Lukie runs upstairs and goes 'WHAT THE FUCK?!' he then looks at me and goes 'You fucking retard how can you be so stupid!' And he's going on and on while he picks up the garbage can throws in outside and was opening all the windows in the hosue while I'm on the floor choking. So he then gets this HUGE ass pot, fills it up with water and goes outside and pours it into the garabe. The smoke then stoped. So he put on an oven mitt from the house and picked up the kettle .. my mom earlier threw out our old plastic shower curtain , so the kettle and the shower curtain were merged into this on entity .. and then the handle of the kettle finally snaped off. We all had a good laugh afterwards though ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2005)

*Nov 7*

I'm lazy so .. training was just a step class, diet was the same as yesterday.

 Had some fun with friends today ..
 O And also tomorrow I finally have my pysiotherapaist appointment!!  what was originally suppos to be for my knees will now be for my knees, left shoulder, and right wrist.
 I was also thinking about my shoulder and wrist .. I think my book bag could be a reason for my shoulder (as I have those one strap briefcase like things) and the wrist could be from the bent over BB rows??? 
 i'll see tomorrow.
 And because of the shoulder I'm cutting down on my pressing movements, it keeps getting worse...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So anyways I almost killed my house last night.


  Glad to hear nothing disasterous happened. In a situation like this, the worst thing to do is to panic. And yes, generally the smoke gets to the person before the fire does. On certain types of fires, putting water on it is not a good idea. Switch off the burner and let things cool first. Open the windows to let the smoke out. Even if there is no smoke, there could be fumes. And a teacup?   You were in the kitchen! grab a big pot, silly 

Oh well, time to get a new kettle. Get an electric one that will switch off automatically. Or do it my easy way. Simply zap the water in the microwave to heat it up.  

Take it easy on the shoulders. Maybe stop direct shoulder work for a while?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Glad to hear nothing disasterous happened. In a situation like this, the worst thing to do is to panic. And yes, generally the smoke gets to the person before the fire does. On certain types of fires, putting water on it is not a good idea. Switch off the burner and let things cool first. Open the windows to let the smoke out. Even if there is no smoke, there could be fumes. And a teacup?  You were in the kitchen! grab a big pot, silly


 LOL those are all logical things that a sensible smart person would be! Unfortunatly I'm not one of them!  ~ thank god though that nothing burned down!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh well, time to get a new kettle. Get an electric one that will switch off automatically. Or do it my easy way. Simply zap the water in the microwave to heat it up.


 Nah I have a other kettle 
 Although those ones that turn off automatically would be nice ...
 You can boil water in the microwave in a cup? Wouldn't it like ... boil over the cup or something? 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Take it easy on the shoulders. Maybe stop direct shoulder work for a while?


 Ya I've been stopping anterior deltoid work .. but I'm continue up with posterior and a little lateral ..

 The pysiotherapist thinks it happened because I'm squatting too heavy  like  .. ugh I'll do a serperate post about that stuff .. it's bullshit!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay pysiotherapist today .. ugh.
 The problem with my knees is that the medial parts (the part where that 'tear drop' froms) has too much muscle on it compared to the rest of my quad. My outter quads have a little she said and then my inner has none. The she spent a good 2 hours repeating over and over that I have no glutes! (It was so depressing being told over and over you have no ass) and becuase of this I have nothing to help stabilize my hip flexors or something like that. So all that combined means that my quads are unblanaced and becuase of it the knee cap is being grinded or something against cartilage or something along those lines.
 So i now have all these different stretches I have to do at least once a day (she said I don't have to do them twice a day since my schdule is so busy). This exercises are suppos to stretch out my quads and hip flexors and there EXTREMLY TIGHT she said (she kept emphazing how tight they were), but weirdly my hamstrings are fine and there nice and fine. Anyways the stretches are also suppos to build a stronger but and help .. I'll be honest I have no clue how there suppos to help my knees, she says the stretches will help my quads 'even' out I guess.

 Also the stretches I'm doing apparently haven't even been published yet or something cause she's at this reasearch thing at dall housie university where this guy for Illinois is teaching them all these stretches from another famous university in Illinois run by this famous kinesology women.
 She has me doing the most advanced high levels one cuase she said I'm fitt enough to handle them.
 (I can post the exercises if wanted)

 But this is what pisses my off.
 She asked if I do high weight low reps with my weightlifting and I said well I vary it, some exercises I'll do 6-8 reps others I'll do 8 -12 etc. and she laughed and went ya those are exetremely low reps, high good reps to stick to would be 40+  40?!
 Anyways she thinks of the gym as an evil place filled with injury, and squats are like sent from hell or something to destroy peoples joints. She believes my wrists, legs and shoulders (which she believes is a rotator cuff problem, I have another appoinment next week for that) are all fucked up becuase of going too heavy for my Bodyweight .. ya cause 175lbs is sooo heavy. The garden is her 'gym' and she'll stick to her stretches to keep her fit and in tip top shape (I'd consider her far from the type of athletic shape I'd want to be in ..)
 I told her before that I was only doing 95lbs and my knees were worse and that since I've been increasing weight I've found my knees are less painful and then she would go 'yup becuase you rusing so much weight'  I kept telling her no .. the more weight I've been using the finer I've been and she'd jsut go 'yup sure' .. ugh.
 So basically I'm no longer allowed to do anything for me legs.  like you have no idea how pissed I am ..
 If I train my legs I have to use 90lbs for squats, have to have a narrow stance and can only go down 1/4 a way if not less. If I use the leg press I have to use SUPER LIGHT weight and if it bothers me I have to stop. If I do leg extensions then I have to decrease the weight majorly and only go a little ways up.
 I can't do romanian deadlifts cause she said I don't have the ass for it and I'll destroy my lower back. She gave me a mixed answer for GHR's so I'm doing em anyways and I can't do leg curls unless it's seated, and our gym only has lying.
 And if I do walking lunges I have to cut the weight in half (so I have to use 25lbs) have to do high high reps and I can't fully lunges, I have to go about 1/4 a ways down.

 WHAT AM I SUPPOS TO DO?! How am I suppos to build more muscle on my legs? How am I suppos to decrease as much fat gains as possible? When I start cutting how am I suppos to perseve my LBM, cause if I don't I'll jsut be back to square 1!

 Please someone tell me she's wacked and I can continue to do what I'm doing!
 Like I seriously think I'll just continue to do what I'm doing, add in my stretches and see what happens. And tell her I stoped leg work ..
 O god i can only imagine what she'll say i can't do for my rotator cuff problem ..

 Someone help!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2005)

*Nov 8*

*Training -Workout B
 RDL - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *175lbs* 8 , 8 , 7 *backoff 135lbs* 11 (lower back was tight)
*Decline BB Press - *1:30 RI - *95lbs* 8 , 8 (really easy ..)
*Seated Cable Rows - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 7+1 cheat
*Leg Extensions - **70lbs* 12, 10+2 cheats
 ss'
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **40lbs* 12, 12 ,12
 ss'
*Seated DB Side Lateral *(took it easy and stoped for a seocnd at points) - 815lbs* 8 + 4 , 7 + 4

 Great workout again
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
     *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                         Meal 2 - , whey, yogurt, banana, oats, fishies, almond butter
 Meal 3 - , skim milk powder, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                  Meal 4 - sweet tato, broccoli, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                        Meal 5 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies, chick peas
                                                       Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, fishies, whey , muesli mix

                                 Macros - 
                          Calories - 3402
                          Fat - 82G (10G sat)
                          Carbs - 462G (59G fiber)
                          Protein - 209G

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

 Going to a teen bar tomorrow night .. should be fun.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> You can boil water in the microwave in a cup? Wouldn't it like ... boil over the cup or something?


If you fill it to the brim, then yes it will boil over. Just like if you fill a pot to the brim and boil it on the stove. Just fill it until it is ~1" below the brim. Then put the tea bag in the hot water. Cover for as long as required (simply use a saucer).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> My outter quads have a little she said and then my inner has none. The she spent a good 2 hours repeating over and over that I have no glutes! (It was so depressing being told over and over you have no ass) and becuase of this I have nothing to help stabilize my hip flexors or something like that.


I read on the forum (dont remember by who) that wider stance squats tend to target the glutes (and hip flexors) more.

So i suggest you get serious about leg work coz a half assed leg workout will get you .. well.. half an ass!  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> WHAT AM I SUPPOS TO DO?!


If you are seeing a physiotherapist, i suggest get one that deals with athletes and not one whose idea of a workout is digging dirt in the garden


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Going to a teen bar tomorrow night .. should be fun.


How did that go?

BTW, is Corey still working out??


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I read on the forum (dont remember by who) that wider stance squats tend to target the glutes (and hip flexors) more.
> 
> So i suggest you get serious about leg work coz a half assed leg workout will get you .. well.. half an ass!
> 
> ...



As a kines major, I sit in lecture hall after lecture hall listening to old, fat men tell me what my body needs and how to preserve it so that I live a long an productive life. Just cuz she likes gardening, doesn't mean the woman doesn't know her stuff. It takes a lot of skill and patience and intellect to becomes a physiotherpist. It's not just some B.S. degree you can get from an internet course, like personal training. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that although the things she's saying may sound like wicthcraft and garbage, she may know what she's talking about... especially if she's privvy to secrets and cutting edge research coming out of Dalhousie University...Just my opinion...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I guess what I'm trying to say is that although the things she's saying may sound like wicthcraft and garbage, she may know what she's talking about... especially if she's privvy to secrets and cutting edge research coming out of Dalhousie University...Just my opinion...


I am not saying that she is talking nonsence. She def would know much more than me on this topic. All i'm saying is that dealing with athletes is a bit diff from dealing with couch potatoes, IMO. Tom would get more appropriate advice from a therapist that understands sports and sport related injuries.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay okay i've jsut had the best night of my life!!! like seriously!

 First off, ugh I don't care about that stupid bitch pysiotherapist, I mean pft. Whatever she completely anti gym for ANYONE becuase it's 'just a place of injury and pain' so ya I've decided fuck her, and continue with my routine. I'll continue to do her little 'stretches' even though I feel like they are making my knees worse!

 O P.S. Adrian no Corey dosen't work out anymore, and I really don't care. I kinda hate him 

 Okay anyways On to the best night of my life!!! Okay I was thinking whatever were going ot a teen club, pft I can't even dance, so more or less I'll just be makign sure Kerry, Tiff, Alexa and Nicole are all right cause they were HAMMERED! Espically Kerry since it was her first time drinking!
 Okay so anyways after I FUN ride there we get to Voo-doo (the place's name) and we get in, so far so good. But then Kerry starts loosing it, like she needed to sit down cause she was really dizzy. But everyone wanted her to dance but I kept telling them no she can't right now. So for a good hour of the night I spent lookign after her as she couldn't SIT straight, and kept falling over and spilling the water I gave her and she was so upset cause she didn't want to be like that. So anyways she feels up to dancing but I promised I'd stay with her the entire night and look after her. So I go out on the dance floor, by this Time Tiff found this group of gay guys right and kerry and me were dancing kinda around them and Tiff's like Lewie dance with the gay guys! Look do it and she's tryign to pull me into dancing with them (she's loaded too) , now I kinda did and I kinda didn't want to meet anyone .. so I was like I can't and pulled back, and said I have to watch Kerry, so then the gay guys started grabbing me and trying to pull but I had to say 'no really I can't I'm sorry' By this time Kerry's falling everywhere, so I take her oof the dance floor and up for some water. So I'm standing there and this really cute guy came up to me ( I didn't see him in the crowd) and he's like 'So why can't you dance with us?' And he had this smile on him  So I was like 'Well .. umm I can't erally dance to begin with and I made a promise I'd watch after .. her' And I pointed at Kerry and Kerry was falling so I had to grab her (see I wasn't mad, becuase tongith was all about Kerry! she's going through some really bad boy trouble so to let off some steam and drink away her sorrows she got drunk and we went to Voo-doo! Right so I didn't mind watching her as I wanted her to ahve a fun time!) and then I said 'And there's 3 others I have to watch as well .. there drunk but not as bad.' So he was like ' O okay cool .. so need any help??' So of course I said Yes! So we were together the WHOLE night watching everyone and talking and laughing and and stuff and he's so nice! Like his friends kept coming up to him and going 'come on Ed (thats his name ) lets go dancing! and he's like 'Can't, watching some drunk girls' And he wouldn't leave my side even for his friends 
 So anyways Kerry started to sober up and she's like 'Lewie I'm totally fine now, you go hit it off with BJ! (she kept calling Ed B.J.  LOL too drunk) So they all went dancing and me and Ed went off dancing! Not going to get into details but umm .. lets saying there was MAJOR grinding of stuff, there were hands going on things and up shirts and tongues on neck etc. You get the point. But .. like we would start and then like there'd be that group of people that like would stop and stare and you could hear them scream 'Omg look at the gay guys!' and then he'd stop and I'd stop and we were really depressed over it. So we went and got some water and we went back to talking. Then we tried the dancing once more but same thing happened. So we went back to the talking and following Kerry, Nicole, Tiff and Alexa around and they were all like 'KISS HIM!' but I've never kissed anyone before! And I was really nervous. So we talked some more and then it was time to go cause Alexa had to get home .. So she came up to me and went I'll give ya like 10 minutes okay, I'm really sorry!' And I was like what do I do? How do I end it .. becuase he lives in Moncton and I live in fuckign shit ass Amherst! So she's like well get his e-mail and kiss him good night. So we were talking I have his E-mail! On the paper he even drew this little heart thingy *sigh* So anyways Then we were talkign some more and Nicole and Alexa came up and they were like Kiss him! And I looked at Nicole and I was like 'I can't .. he'd have to initate it' and she's like 'ya it'd have to be the same for me' So anyways It was time to go .. so I said my good-byes and stuff and we were leaving but we couldn't find Kerry so I went back to Ed and we found Kerry. And then it happened! Okay he must of heard me adn Nicole cause he went in too kiss me .. but i fucked it up soooo bad!! I wasn't expecting it and it was really akward and my upper lip was really dry 
 And I was like 'omg I'm so sorry, I don't know how to kiss ..' and his friend was like 'umme veryone knows how to kiss!' So i was like 'Okay .. lets try it once more!'
 OMG it was soo amazing! My first kiss ever! And there was even some tongue action going on!!! OO baby and he's such a good kisser .. I don't think I am though .. I think I might of fucked that one up too , becuase I think I may have bit him but it could of been a playful numble I'm not sure, and then I felt bad becuase I really wanted to continue but I had to pull away and his mouth like followed mine but I really had to pull away cause we had to get going.
 But either way it was sooo amazing and I'll have to tell him I need some more practice with him  Boo - ya!
 I really really really _*really *_like him! I hope I see again like really soon. He works at the movie theatre, so him and one person can get into the movies for free! It's like perfect! I'm sooo pumped!

 Anyways ya, that was probably nasty and the people who read that didn't need to know about some gay guys kissing, but I don't care! I'm on could 9 right now, like you guys have no idea how happy I am!
 I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 10, 2005)

Awwww... Tom tom!!  that so wonderful to hear about Ed... He sounds like such a sweety helping you out with watching over your friends - even when his friends were telling him to go with them! 

So - do tell - I need to suss him out to see if he is good enough for our tom-tom... How old is he? Is he still in school? How far away is he from you? What does he want to be when he grows up? And - most importantly - does he like  ? 

Yay - I can't stop smiling for you!!  You little wild-thing you!!  Kissing on the first night!   I'll have to keep an eye on you - who knows what you'll be getting up to next!! 




Now - about this physio... It sounds like you have VMO weakness (the oblique part of the vastus medialis - which is the inner part of your quad muscle). This is pretty common (especially in female netballers!  ). What it does is it means the outer part of your quad pulls the knee cap out of its little groove - so it 'grinds' and cases pain.

The reason why weight training has helped you is because it has strengthened your muscles and ligaments and this has helped you to hold that knee cap in place. You can strengthen the VMO further with special exercises that help to target this area especially - things like single leg leg extensions where you point your toe outwards a little and you focus on the top 25 degrees of the movement (so just bending your leg a few inches and then slowly squeezing it to the top again). Did she give you special knee exercises to do??  Did she show you how you could tape your knee to stop this from happening?

(could you post the exercises she gave you too?)

With cutting your movements to 'quater squats' it means that the knee cap doesn't move enough to be severely effected by the 'pull' from the outer part of your quad... So it is basically 'avoiding' the problem - not fixing it!! Also - not 'going heavy' is basically the same thing.. Plus - in order to strengthen your glutes you are going to HAVE to go deep - it is the only way you are going to get the degree of hip flexion you need!!


So... well... I would get a second opionion on that one too.


Anyway - as long as you are careful then you should listen to your body and do what is best for it!  If it really hurts - don't do it. If doing something make it feel better - then do that!


Hope you had a really good day Tom!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 10, 2005)

THAT'S UNBELIEVABLE TOM! I knew you could get "some" up there, and not all the hot gay guys were in Toronto! I am so happy for you, I know this is something you really want. And I hope the positivity spills over into other parts of your life!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay okay i've jsut had the best night of my life!!! like seriously!


Woohoo!!  But the excessive drinking....  Even if you/they are going to do it. You need to pace yourself. Else you wont last the night. and make sure you had something to eat and drink plenty of water before getting into bed. But i hope you have more good times. See, big bad-ass Toronto is not the only place to have fun. And yes, you need to practice your dancing  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O P.S. Adrian no Corey dosen't work out anymore, and I really don't care. I kinda hate him


Oh. I see.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG it was soo amazing! My first kiss ever!


Boo-Ya!!!   Dont worry about not being experienced and fuss over it too much. Just go with the flow. It is an art not a science  Just have fun and enjoy it.

The nice ones are always in another city  He sounds like a nice person. Considering he was willing to hang with you to help take care of your friends. Which also helped him stay close to you.  You might want to keep the gay stuff to the gay bars/places. In other places, you never know if there is going to be some asshole watching you guys in there and then waiting outside for you to give you trouble. My suggestion is to try not to bait it.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Awwww... Tom tom!!  that so wonderful to hear about Ed... He sounds like such a sweety helping you out with watching over your friends - even when his friends were telling him to go with them!
> 
> So - do tell - I need to suss him out to see if he is good enough for our tom-tom... How old is he? Is he still in school? How far away is he from you? What does he want to be when he grows up? And - most importantly - does he like  ?


 he is such a sweetheart! Like he literally wouldn't leave my side 
 LOL !! Ok he's 16 years old, yup he's in school , grade 11 like me , he's 30 - 40minute drive away . And nope I don't think he likes to lift weights  O well, he asked me what I liked and what I plan on doing and stuff so I told him and everything and he didn't say 'O I lift weights too' or anything like that so I figure not. He's not really sure what he wants to be .. he said he jsut wants to get out and into a big city, but I went on his journal today .. it's just this colague of feelings and poems and all this stuff. He's a really really good writter!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay - I can't stop smiling for you!!  You little wild-thing you!!  Kissing on the first night!   I'll have to keep an eye on you - who knows what you'll be getting up to next!!


 ROFL!! Ya that's the inner skank of me! But you know .. almost being 17 now I think it was about time I had my first kiss .. with the way things were going I thought I was gonna be like 25 before I experienced that



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - about this physio... It sounds like you have VMO weakness (the oblique part of the vastus medialis - which is the inner part of your quad muscle). This is pretty common (especially in female netballers!  ). What it does is it means the outer part of your quad pulls the knee cap out of its little groove - so it 'grinds' and cases pain.
> 
> The reason why weight training has helped you is because it has strengthened your muscles and ligaments and this has helped you to hold that knee cap in place. You can strengthen the VMO further with special exercises that help to target this area especially - things like single leg leg extensions where you point your toe outwards a little and you focus on the top 25 degrees of the movement (so just bending your leg a few inches and then slowly squeezing it to the top again). Did she give you special knee exercises to do?? Did she show you how you could tape your knee to stop this from happening?
> 
> ...


 THANK - YOU Emma! it just didn't make sense to me, I mean the fact that she was practiacally telling me never to set foot in a gym was just .,. retarded to me and I knew there had to be something wrong.
 YES! I still get to squat and all that other Jazz  So excited.
 What I'll do is tell her I stoped leg work and continue with the stretches she gave me ..
 What they are , are -
 ~ Quadriceps stretch (the one where you balance on one leg and take the other behind you)
 ~ Quadriceps Setting (lying on your back and with my knees straight and I pull my feet up and thighten the muscles above my knee with my feet pointed outwards slightly)
 ~ Quadriceps over a roll (same as setting except one leg at a time and it's underneath the knee you put something with like 6" in diameter and when you flex you also have to brign you leg up)
 ~McConnell Partial Squats
 ~Step ups (focusing on aligning knee with the middle toe)
 ~Step downs (same as step ups)
 ~Hip Abduction (lying on side with to hip bone over the other raise my leg and then slowly lower it)
 ~Isometic hip lateral Rotations (lying on my back I allow my hips to rotatie so my feet touch each other, then I squeeze my glutes / legs)
 ~Leg Lifts with knee flexed lying facelying side (lying on my stomach and knees bent I lift one leg up at a time without allowing my back to arc)

 I have to do each around 5 - 15 times holding each for 15 seconds.
 Except for Quadriceps setting and over a roll. I have to hold to 5 seconds and repeat 40x


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> THAT'S UNBELIEVABLE TOM! I knew you could get "some" up there, and not all the hot gay guys were in Toronto! I am so happy for you, I know this is something you really want. And I hope the positivity spills over into other parts of your life!


 Thanks Jaim! I'm so happy right now. I just hope thing work out ..
 LOL I wasn't sure if I should e-mail him today or wait until tomorrow .. didn't want to seem needy ya know? But Diane said we defintly making a trip out there next week for 'x - mas shopping'  So I'm gonna invite him along and see what happens


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!  But the excessive drinking....  Even if you/they are going to do it. You need to pace yourself. Else you wont last the night. and make sure you had something to eat and drink plenty of water before getting into bed. But i hope you have more good times. See, big bad-ass Toronto is not the only place to have fun. And yes, you need to practice your dancing


 LOL you misunderstood! I didn't have anything to drink at all 
 It's not my thing .. I mean I had my time  i got loaded in Toronto and for a party and that was that. I dont' feel the need to do it again .. I mean if I had a shitty shitty SHITTY day that only drinking can solve than sure LOL  but it'd have to be one hell of a day.
 Besided I was the one driving! I may be stupid , but I'm not retarded 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh. I see.


 Ya .. basically he's stupid LOL. 
 I mean there was just a variety of different things .. he started up the whole he liked me thing again, and was tryign to get Kerry to 'talk me up' , were not not friends but I just don't feel the need to talk to him anymore.
 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Boo-Ya!!!   Dont worry about not being experienced and fuss over it too much. Just go with the flow. It is an art not a science  Just have fun and enjoy it.


 LOL ya .. but I think I was really bad .. ARg I wish I had that moment over! But when I e-mail I'll tell him we'll totally have to pactice and get me up to speed  YA!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The nice ones are always in another city  He sounds like a nice person. Considering he was willing to hang with you to help take care of your friends. Which also helped him stay close to you. You might want to keep the gay stuff to the gay bars/places. In other places, you never know if there is going to be some asshole watching you guys in there and then waiting outside for you to give you trouble. My suggestion is to try not to bait it.


 Ya he was super sweet! O and guess what? He has red hair! LOL You need to make a visit down here sometime!

 Well we kinda stoped the gay dancing after a bit .. like I mean it wasn't one of those places were there was gonna be some asshole that would try to do something .. there was actually quite a few gay guys :shrugs:
 LOL and then these grils we meet outside getting into the bar saw us dancing and were like 'Whoo - hoo go Lewie' and were like cherring me on it was hillarious!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2005)

*Nov 10*

*Training -Workout C
   V-Bar Pulldowns - *_1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12, *110lbs* 12, 12, 10 , 9
*Walking Lunges -  **1:30 RI - *55lbs* 10 (5/5) , 12 (6/6) 10 (5/5) *Backoff 20lbs* 40 (20/20)
*Wide grip Lat pulldowns -  *1:30 RI - *80lbs* 12 *90lbs* 12 , 12
*BB Curl -  **65lbs* 7, 6 , 5 1/2
   alternated with ...  0:00 / 1:00
*Incline BB Extensions -  **90lbs* 8 , 8  8
*High Incline BB Curls -  **20lbs* 11 *Hammer Curls* *20lbs* 12/12, 9/9
   alternated with ... 0:00 / 1:00
*CG DB Press -  **30lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
   *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                        Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
                                                Meal 3 - apple, WW/ MG / Flaxseed Sphagetti, chicken
                                                        Meal 4 - WW/ MG / Flaxseed sphagetti, chicken, sweet potato
                                                      Meal 5 - Egg whites, FF Pam spray, oats
                                                     Meal 6 - CC , SF maple syrup, PB, barley flakes, whey

                               Macros - 
                        Calories - 3671
                        Fat - 44G (8G sat)
                        Carbs - 588G (62G fiber)
                        Protein - 237G

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub , SF ketchup, green tea , stevia

I was so tired today .. I had restless sleep. I kept waking up really hot it was weird.
 Anyways had a good workout. Then went to work and thats all really.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2005)

Now I don't want to put a damper on my Journal espically with things going really good. But I'm re-thinking things .. this bulk. I was force feeding myself today, like I've been doign everyday. It's getting to the point where I was gaging on my food. And Adrea at work asked 'If you don't want to eat it, then why are you? You don't have to do anything you don't want too.' I really didn't know how to answer, cause honestly I didn't know how to answer. You know I was thinking 'Because I need to get up to 150lbs so I can cut and be at 135lbs with a lower BF %' but I didn't .. becuase it's retarded. It's retarded I'm putting myself through all this just so I can POSSIBLY look 'good', I'm putting myself through hell just to please others. Wasn't my main goal in all this to put myself first? I'm getting to the point where the thought of any food just turns my stomach. It's why I haven't cheated recently .. I look at the junk food and it turns my stomach. I have no desire.
 And then I was thinking no wait, your not doing this for others your doing it for yourself, so you can feel better and more confident and your health. But .. I know I'm healthy. You compare me to basically anyone my height and them being 170lbs, I'll more than likely be the healthier one. I've built my cardiac endurance up, it's not super, but it'd better than most. 
 Not to mention, lets say all things go as plan, I'll be 135lbs with 3lbs more LBM than what I have now.. so at that weight I'm gonna be eating just as much as I am right now. Do i want that? No I don't.
 So I'm on the backburner .. I just don't know what I want. I think this Saturday I'm gonna be reducing my cals by 5% depending on my weight. I should be in the 145 - 146 ballpark. And I just might stop this bulk. 
 Also please don't think it's becuase I just want my total BW lower. I know that extra 3-4lbs is probably gonna make no difference in my appearance, you won't even be able to notice it. So why am I trying to gain it? Why can't I jsut start my cut now and see what happens? So what If I lose all my LBM .. so what if I'm back at square one, 130lbs being this skinnyfat fuck. Do I? Will I? Will I once again try to change my body? Will I think losing more weight will be the answer? Will I ever actually be happy with my apperance? Will I ever be happy with my body?
 I just don't know what to do. I'm actually happy with my bodysize right now. I mean the size on my arms I'm happy with. My lats I'm happy with. Back Thickness I'm happy. Chest I'm happy. Legs I'm happy. Glutes I'm happy. Waist / naval , they could stand to be smaller and tighter  I don't want any other bodypart any bigger than what it is right now.
 So why am I trying to add more mass to me when I'm actually fine with the size of my body and any more mass I'm really not gonna be.
  Does anyone know? Cause I don't ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL you misunderstood! I didn't have anything to drink at all


I got that  I was suggesting to talk to your friends.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Besided I was the one driving!


 Good decision!


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I may be stupid , but I'm not retarded


I dont think you are stupid or retarded. Quite the contrary  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. basically he's stupid LOL.
> I mean there was just a variety of different things .. he started up the whole he liked me thing again, and was tryign to get Kerry to 'talk me up' , were not not friends but I just don't feel the need to talk to him anymore.
> [/size]


  he really seems to like you. But i sense he unknowingly irratates you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL ya .. but I think I was really bad .. ARg I wish I had that moment over! But when I e-mail I'll tell him we'll totally have to pactice and get me up to speed  YA!


Maybe he is not too experienced himself. So dont worry.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya he was super sweet! O and guess what? He has red hair! LOL You need to make a visit down here sometime!


You seem to be a red-head magnet


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So why am I trying to add more mass to me when I'm actually fine with the size of my body and any more mass I'm really not gonna be.
> Does anyone know? Cause I don't ...


 If you are happy with yourself, then thats all that matters. So long you are not doing things to danger yourself as in the past (too much cardio and chest pains..etc), then its ok. If you are fed up with doing a bulk, then switch to a recomp. 

I agree a few pounds will not make a big diff, unless you are training for a comp. If you want to continue your bulk to get past a bit over 150 and then cut, you could consider out age-old suggestion of reducing/eliminating cardio for the rest of the bulk. You might even have to reduce cals as well  Then bring it back slowly in for your recomp and it will be more effective.

My suggestion is do the bulk, but do it easy. No cardio, reduce cals a bit and just let yourself grow slowly (~.5lb/week). Train all body parts equally hard. Trust me, your legs chest will not grow extremly huge during this time. Just as we convinced you that doing cheat meals dosent really make you fat, similarly this full body focus will not make your quads and/or chest blow up. Besides  you will loose some during your cut. 

You could do a recomp in, say, jan to spring which will get you ready for the summer. But if you feel are near the the body you want, then simply switch to a recomp.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I got that  I was suggesting to talk to your friends.


 O LOL. The only one that was LOADED to the max was Kerry .. just because it was her first time drinking. She didn't really like it  It was just so she could unwind and forgot about some stuff becuase theres alot on her plate right now. Which still isn't good .. but I doubt it'll happen again anytime soon.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont think you are stupid or retarded. Quite the contrary


  Thanks Adrian!  Your one of few!


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> he really seems to like you. But i sense he unknowingly irratates you.


 O he knowingly knows it irritates me. I mean I've had that converstaion with him like twice! And he still does it? I mean okay whatever you till like me, I know it's hard to not like someone. But don't go around to my friends telling them twice to 'chat me up' and telling them things. 
 But maybe things'll get better. I heard he has a blind date with some guy in Sackville (15 minutes away) ~ he's apparently some Blonde hottie so maybe they'll hit it off and he'll stop trying to get people to 'chat me up' 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Maybe he is not too experienced himself. So dont worry.


 phew I hope so. He wrote today in his journal about it, he's such a poet! like holy fuck. I don't know how people can write like that. 
 But he wrote somthing like 'You apologize for a rushed feeble first kiss and provide me with a second' And then he made the second one sound good, so maybe I'm just stupid and shouldn't worry about it LOL.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You seem to be a red-head magnet


  Ya, what's up with that?



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are happy with yourself, then thats all that matters. So long you are not doing things to danger yourself as in the past (too much cardio and chest pains..etc), then its ok. If you are fed up with doing a bulk, then switch to a recomp.
> 
> I agree a few pounds will not make a big diff, unless you are training for a comp. If you want to continue your bulk to get past a bit over 150 and then cut, you could consider out age-old suggestion of reducing/eliminating cardio for the rest of the bulk. You might even have to reduce cals as well  Then bring it back slowly in for your recomp and it will be more effective.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Adrian, I was afraid you guys would be all like  LOL
  Right now though weight isn't lookign too good. I'll make a seperate post about that. UGH 
 Right now my plan is ot make it to 150lbs .. and I really don't think I'll actually need to recomp much. I want to be at around 12% before I start my cut .. I'm guestimating my BF % right now at 12 - 13% , no longer 13 - 14%. I tried to taking some pics to show you guys. I got my friend Diane to do them. They were horrible! I was like .. 'omg Diane is that how I actually look? ..' and she was like 'NO! Thsi camera just sucks ass. Theres no lighting in it ..' So I took her upstairs to the washroom and I flexed in the mirror and I was like 'Okay is this how I actually look? or is this mirror playing tricks on me? Are there actually veins going down from my shoulders to my biceps or not?' And she told me it is, mirrors never lie and that she can see the veins perfectly (even though she said they were gross and couldn't understand why i wanted them! LOL) So she was like okay lets try and find some better lighting. So we went to the dining room and the lighting was better. But it was pointless. It's like the camera can't pick up detail at all. She said the camera must not have enough megapixels and I need a better one.
 So ya that's my excuse for the lack of pic updates. I must of broke the camera or something while in Toronto cause it use to be better .. 
 Anyways back on track. I'm gonna get up to 145lbs , not sure if I'll even need to recomp (it'd still be a good idea to sit at maintenace for a week or two) And then start my cut to around 130 - 135lbs. It'll just be better in the end.
 The way I had it planed out was I'll get up to 150lbs, go on my cut and by the time I reach 135lbs I will have around 7-8% BF. Now that's assuming I lose muscle and fat at a 1:1 ratio. Honestly though I doubt my LBM loss will be that drastic, therefore I might have an even lower BF% than that when I reach 135lbs. Is that even healthy? To maintain that year round? Will I become 'obessed' with that look and do everything in my power to keep it even though it's determinal to my health? 
  See right now I'm fine with my body. Just wish my stomach / chest were a bit smaller / defined but other than that .. 

 P.S. I've reduced cardio, step classes arre shorter and not as intense  but I still want some cardio. I want to be fit all around. And I know my weight training provided cardiac benefits, and if my RI were lower, I might actually consider dropping cardio all together. But with my RI's higher I want some cardio. Also don't forgot I designed this routine so I could have two rest days to help with the weight gain.
 I'm also training all bodyparts equaly  - I finally reached 175lbs for my Squats  Just 25lbs more and I'll be in the 200's! I'm so pumped!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2005)

Weight / Measurments from 
*
  October 8 ------------------> November 11
*weight ~ 144.5lbs -----------> 143.5lbs (143.5lbs was taken after breakfast  )
  Forearms ~ 9" --------------> 9.3"
  Arms ~ 12" -----------------> 12.1"
  Chest ~ 38" ----------------> 39.1"
  Waist ~ 28.3" --------------> 27.6"
  Under Naval ~ 30" ----------> 30.1"
  Thighs ~ 21.2" -------------> 21.1"
  Glutes ~ 36" ---------------> 35"
  Calves ~ 13" ---------------> 12.4"
 After breakfast I was sitting there and realized I'll be job shadowing tomorrow so i won't have time to take measurments. So I jsut took them today.
  Weight was down   ... but I think I know why. I ate something that didn't agree with me last night and I've had umm *cough* you know. I litterally ahd to use the washroom like 10x if not more. And there's been a little bit today for far as well. Ugh .. hopefully it's not actual weight and just water or something.
 Anyways even with my weight lost most measurments are up (espically chest) all ecxcept for waist which I'm not complaining about. But my glutes decreased significantly .. hmm. I think it's becuase I've lowered volume on my legs so I'll pick it back up and replace the walking lunges with the reverse lunges. Walking lunges hit my glutes damn well , but reverse lunges 
  Also in my RDL I haven't been feeling them in my glutes but rather my lower back


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 12, 2005)

If you're perfectly happy with your boyd right now (as you stated like 3 times in the last 24 hrs...I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU BTW!) then why cut. Why not just maintain now? It seems like everything is going really well for you in all aspects of your life. Why risk it by manipulating a variable in the equation?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2005)

Didn't post anything yesterday cause I was too tired. 
 Basically did some Cardio nothing intense it was like 30 minutes at 7mph, barley worked up a sweat ..
 Diet stayed the same.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> If you're perfectly happy with your boyd right now (as you stated like 3 times in the last 24 hrs...I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU BTW!) then why cut. Why not just maintain now? It seems like everything is going really well for you in all aspects of your life. Why risk it by manipulating a variable in the equation?


 As of today I'm 145lbs

 Well I was at my job shadow today, it was my last day.
 The girl I was workign with is a proffesional bodybuilder, so when we had a chance I asked her personally if she felt that someone 5'8 that weighed 145lbs could cut make it down to 130lbs and be in single digit body fat. She said it would be very hard .. as you'd more than likely lose alot of LBM is the process. Then she asked me what I thought my bodyfat % was , I said well I'm not sure .. but possibly around 12 - 13% and she went' No, your not at 12% bodyfat' And I was like 'Ahh wishful thinking I guess LOL, um roughly how much higher do you think?' And she was like 'Higher? No your LOWER than 12% , your leaner than me right now, and I'm estimating myself at 12%' I was like 'no way ... really? .. I mean I hold basically all my fat in my chest / stomach .. ' So she came over to me asked me to take off my pullover and she started pinching around my body and she was like 'Ya your defintly lower than 12%, even if you do hold it all in your stomach / chest, I right now can pinch more on my stomach'
 So right now I'm right pumped! That means my bodyfat is around 11% right now  And I guess really it makes more sense .. The veins I'm getting etc. And my stomach is becoming a little more defined .. I guess I'm one of those guys that it takes a really low BF % for abs to show.

 So she sugessted basically if I want a lower BF % to do a recomp. Lower cals by 5% and just stay there for a bit. But if I want to lose weight with the littles LBM loss then she suggested some form of carb cycling ~ cut carbs from Mon - Thurs then bring them back Fri - Sun. Wasn't too keen on that idea though..
 So basically I'm gonna lower cals by 5% right now .. and just see what happens. And I'll just let the weight fall off really slow (as recomping will take a while ..),  and really I think by the time I reach 135lbs - 137lbs I think I should be fine  I'm tryinjg to aim for what I had before leaving for Toronto .. I was REALLY happy with how my tummy was turning out. I think a realistic goal would be a 27" waist and under naval at 28.5" .... I would really love to have a 26" waist but I don't think thats gonna happen unless I get really lean or I go to 130lbs.
 Anyways so that's my plan for the next little bit.

 Gonna reply to your PM soon , we soooo need to talk  Ed replied to my e-mail yesterday so I think I'm seeing him again This Saturday  I just can't believe the way things are going in my life right now, everything seems to be working out !
 But I'm not gonna get my hopes up to high .. Nov 22 I get my braces on and that could ruin everything .. what if I get them and Ed's like 'fuck he's nasty now'  But O well hopefully the braces won't be too too bad ..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

Hows the shoulders?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hows the shoulders?


 Hey MM , sorry I didn't realize you ended up posting another reply!

  So far shoulders are holding up. I'm like you said not having any pains in my flies etc.
   I did some side lateral raises a couple days ago and there was just a little pain , so it's getting better.
  I'll take the IB next time I feel the pain.
 Also when I said I'm doing a 3:6 ratio of pressing to pulling through the shoulder , I assume you just meant all pressing and pulling movements aside from legs right?
 I also go to the pysio this wed for some exercises to help strengthen my rotator cuff .. but I'll take it with a grain of salt. She believes gyms are evil and only a place of injury and dosen't believe in them. She beilieves i hurt my shoulder from squating too heavy , I think that speaks for itself ..
  I'll probably go get another opions.
  thanks MM for all your help!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2005)

Arg today was bad .. but it's ending nicely.
 I spent all morning at the hospital cause of my *cough* bathrrom stuff. I was going like 10 - 15x a day and the stools were green and stuff. So they had me do a stool sample and wanted me to bring in back Monday and do some blood work then. So I went home , went to work .. started feeling sick. Got through the busy hour and then It was unbelieable pain ... migrane extreme. So i was resting my heaed .. then I started feeling sick .. ended up throwing up. Blodd. .. ugh. So my mom rushed me to the hospital where they did all the blood work and they had to hook me up to and I.V. .. they failed four different time  those hurt soo bad. anyways , so I was hooked up to an I.V. for about 3 hours and I feel asleep .. woke up feeling completely fine. The tests came back normal .. so he think my stoamch is irritated so he gave me some Zantac and I have to go back for a follow up sometime in 2 weeks or soemthing.
 Becuase of all this .. lets say cals were lower than 5% today .. 
 I tried my best .. but I had to skip Meal 5 and I couldnt' eat all my sweet poatoes in meal 4 ..

 But it's nice cause it's 1:45am and I'm talking to Ed  Next Sunday I'm heading down.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2005)

Why did they have to I.V. you? Were they trying to flush something out of your system?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

The IV was probably to rehydrate your system, right.  Coughing up blood is serious.  Do not wait 2 weeks to go back if it reoccurs.  Did they do any type of scans or ultrasounds?  Are you sure it was blood you were coughing up?

Again, don't mess around with this.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 13, 2005)

Tom tom!! 

Are you ok? How are you feeling this morning.

The IV would have been, as steve said, to rehydrate you. It would also have been to restore your electrolytes (vomiting + diarrhoea = loss of lots of things that your body needs like potassium, magnesium, hydrogen ions from your stomach etc etc)... This can be very dangerous - you REALLY need to be careful.

And vomiting up blood is NOT something to be taken lightly - it can mean all sorts of horrible things!! Gastric ulcers (holes in the lining of your stomach), gastritis (inflammed stomach), oesophageal tears, oesophagitis (inflammed oesophagus), oseophageal varices (dilated & weak blood vessels in your oesophagus that can rupture and cause you to bleed)! Was the blood really red? Or was it 'coffee ground' in appearance? Did you have any blood when you went to the bathroom (same as above - bright red or 'dark coffee grounds')??!!

I really find it hard to believe that they simply sent you away with some Zantac! It seems very irresponsible to me! 

I strongly suggest you stick to very bland foods at the moment too. Cut out all the acidic/fibre type foods.

So things like - mashed eggs, mashed sweet potato (no skin), plain fat-free yoghurt, plain low fat cottage cheese. Porridge (well cooked) would be ok too. And lots of water. Some herbal tea (peppermint) is ok too. No spices, sauces or sweeteners. And no SF gum!!

What tests did they run? Did they tell you to go to your doctor for a check up? 

Please be careful tom....  I really think you should go and see your doctor about it...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey guys ..
  Ya the I.V was to rehydrate me .. I was really dehydrated. But surpringly my elctrolytes wre just fine 
 anyways .. after I woke up the doctor said all my tests came back fine (blood and stool) and before leaving he got me to take a urine one. He said he thinks it's because I have an irritated stomach and theres too much stomach acid, so he's giving me some pills called Zantac to reduce the stomach acid. And he wants me to go to my family doctor in two weeks for a follow up. There were no x-rays or ultrasounds or anything done at all .. 
 The blood I was vomitting was a bright red .. as for my stools , but remember how I said they were black like two weeks ago? And then now they went orange / green / muscusy .. also after *ahem* cleaning myself there was a little bit of blood on occasion. I told them all that ..
 So I don't know ..guess I'll just stick with the zantac and go back in two weeks... hopefully I don't have anything too wrong with me. 
 As for food .. food sucks. I no longer have any desire for it. Like I no longer see food as pleasure , only energy. And even then I can't stomach it. I'm never hungry .. like at all , no cravings for anything. The sight of any food is starting to turn my stomach. It literally took me 40 minutes to eat my PPWO meal today .. *sigh*
 Emz would eating basically everything I already am be fine? is the oats fine in a shake? Should I cut the broccoli .. what about chick peas? And the eggs I'm eating aren't scrambled ..
  I don't know what the hell is wrong with me ..
  But I'm staying focused on the positive  ~ me and Ed didn't stop talking till 3am! LOL I was so tired today .. and next Sunday I'm heading down there


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't want to scare you or tell you what to do but I've had some serious medical problems in my life and while I'm not a doctor I do know that puking blood is not the result of excess stomach acid.  Stomach acid breaks down food.  Your stomach is designed to deal with it.  When it gets out of your stomach it can erode and damage tissue not designed to handle it.  In lay terms this is called heartburn, or, acid reflux disease.  That is what Zantac is designed to treat.  That is as far as I'll go with the medical stuff.  If it were me, I'd already have an appointment to go see a gastroenterologist to find out what the problem is in my GI tract.  One more thing.  Just because you aren't having any pain, doesn't mean there isn't a problem.  There are some very serious things that don't cause pain.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2005)

*Nov 13*

*Training -Workout A
 Squats - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *175lbs* 8 *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 6 ~~~
*DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *35lbs* 8, 8, 8 
*Bent over BB Row - *1:30 RI - *115lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 *backoff 45lbs* 20
*Rotator Cuff Exercises -  **12lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
*GHR - *9 , 7
  kinda superseted with ..
*Rear Cable Flies -  **30lbs* 10 , 9

Good workout .. I lowered my squats weight becuase I remembered Adrian said that wider stance will help me out more. omg .. I really do have no muscle in my inner thighs. Thsi weight was soo hard (I always thought wider you would be able to do more) and I could feel my inner thighs just trying to lift the weight .. I also have a tendency to cave my knees inward so I payed attention to that.
 Also on some of my lifts my right middle finger kept spasming .. ugh. Becuase yesterday I was stuck with a total of 5 needles I'm all bruised .. and in my right hand where they tried the first I.V. .. omg .. she couldn't find it , but wasn't giving up. She kept digging and digging and going farther and farther .. until my middle finger starts spasming , omg it was the worse feeling in the world .. it hurt so much. So Today it on occasion does the same thing and then will get a 'cool' feeling through it 

__ 
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
   *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                       Meal 2 - , whey , yogurts, almond butter, banana , oats
                                                        Meal 3 - , apple, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                Meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                      Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil , fishies, chick peas
                                                     Meal 6 - CC , PB

                               Macros - 
                        Calories - 3204
                        Fat - 79G (9G sat)
                        Carbs - 419G (49G fiber)
                        Protein - 211G

*Water -* 3L
*Additonals -*salt sub

 So tired today ... and my head still kinda hurts. Anyways .. I have so much homework to do .. I was planning on doign some of it last night but that obviously didn't happen (probably wouldn't of either way LOL)
 I've also been considering tanning .. to help bring out defintion as I am as pale as a ghost .. hmm might try it this week ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I don't want to scare you or tell you what to do but I've had some serious medical problems in my life and while I'm not a doctor I do know that puking blood is not the result of excess stomach acid. Stomach acid breaks down food. Your stomach is designed to deal with it. When it gets out of your stomach it can erode and damage tissue not designed to handle it. In lay terms this is called heartburn, or, acid reflux disease. That is what Zantac is designed to treat. That is as far as I'll go with the medical stuff. If it were me, I'd already have an appointment to go see a gastroenterologist to find out what the problem is in my GI tract. One more thing. Just because you aren't having any pain, doesn't mean there isn't a problem. There are some very serious things that don't cause pain.


  Thanks Steve
  I know there has to be something else other than stomach acid .. I just don't know what to do about it.
 Before when I was having horrible stomach problems and my family doctor sent us to the gasteroenterologist for a colonopsy, the gasteroenterologist refused to do one. I of course had to tell him my medical history .. that I had an eating disorder two years prior and then he went 'You don't eat enough food then, your still sick' I was like  I told him .. no I'm better now and I listed out how much food I eat through the course of a day and he went 'nope you don't eat all that food, your still sick.' And then ordered me to go get blood work done .. even though I had it done a month prior saying I was completely fine. The jackass just kept syaing 'you have to eat more etc.' and wouldn't listen to me ..
 Maybe it'll be different this time .. I'll set up my 'check-up' as soon as possible and not wait the two weeks and see what my family doctor says .. I'll ask him to set up an colonopsy for me.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've also been considering tanning .. to help bring out defintion as I am as pale as a ghost .. hmm might try it this week ..


  So you can run around the tundra where you live shirtless?
 You'll just be exposing yourself to skin cancer at an early age

O.K., I've been lecturing.  I'll step off the soap box now.


----------



## Thorus! (Nov 13, 2005)

Busy schedule you got there bro!    

Respect,

T.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> He said he thinks it's because I have an irritated stomach and theres too much stomach acid, so he's giving me some pills called Zantac to reduce the stomach acid. And he wants me to go to my family doctor in two weeks for a follow up. There were no x-rays or ultrasounds or anything done at all ..


 This is not right at all... Excess acid + mucosal damage = problem with blood (your stomach 'digests' itself) but acid alone will not cause blood - it will cause discomfort (heart burn) but not blood.

Now -
How much blood was there? Lots? A little bit? Was it more than a tablespoon? 
How many times did you vomit? 
Was there any pain associated with the vomiting? 
If yes - what was it like? And where was it?
Did you feel nauseous or sick before hand? 
Did you get dizzy or feel faint?



> .. as for my stools , but remember how I said they were black like two weeks ago? And then now they went orange / green / muscusy .. also after *ahem* cleaning myself there was a little bit of blood on occasion. I told them all that ..


Black stools can indicate you have had a high intestine/stomach bleed (it means the blood has been digested).. So that is bad. It could mean that you have been bleeding for a while. When you check up with your doctor make sure you tell him this.

Orange/green??!!  Umm.. Not sure about that - green happens in kids who eat too much artifically flavoured foods...  It could also mean that you are not digesting your food correctly (eg: the food is coming through undigested... like corn does in little kids **cough**  ).

If your intestines are inflammed then this could be a reason for that - but I am not sure.... 

Mucus usually indicates an irritation/inflammation or infection in your lower intestines (large intestines) and is often associated with diarrhoea... It is also seen in things like IBD.

Frank blood (red in your stools) means it is blood from your lower intestines (not digested). For someone your age it could be caused by similar things that cause mucus (infection, inflammation, irritation). It can also be a sign of haemorhoids (which you have a history of)....

So it sounds like your entire intestines are not happy!!



> Emz would eating basically everything I already am be fine? is the oats fine in a shake? Should I cut the broccoli .. what about chick peas? And the eggs I'm eating aren't scrambled ..


NO!! God damn it tom tom -  When I said what I said above I MEANT IT!  This could very well be serious and you are going to take it seriously.

So for the next few days (while your intestines recover) you should be on:
No chick peas (too much fibre)
No broccoli (unless it is COOKED to a pulpy mass and then mashed)
No protein shakes
Banana MAY be ok - but only if it is mashed but no other fruit (no juices either)
Olive oil is ok
No fish oils - They decrease your ability to clot your blood
No nuts or nut butters
No pearl barley/brown rice or whole grains
Oats ONLY if they are cooked and cooked well 
Do not fry the eggs - your best option is to hard boil them then mash them through mashed sweet potato (no skin).
Plain yoghurt is ok
Chicken - be careful. If it is boiled or steamed with NO ADDITIVES (no salt/pepper/sauces etc) then mashed then ok... but otherwise no.

You want foods with:
No fibre
No sweeteners 
Nothing that can irritate your intestines/stomach (no spices or sauces) Nothing that takes too much to digest (eg: whole/over cooked meats, uncooked grains)
Nothing that is too acidic (fruits and juices)
Nothing that could be allergenic (whey protein powder)
Nothing that could get 'caught' in your intestines (whole grains and seeds)

So - I mean mashed, pureed, bland foods ONLY! 

Carbs - mashed (skinned) sweet potato or normal potato, mashed banana, plain fat-free yoghurt

Proteins - yoghurt, cottage cheese, egg whites, maybe boiled chicken

Fats - olive oil

Be careful working out as well - keep it lighter and shorter.. You don't want to cause more damage than neccesary.

Got it?!




ps: yay for Ed!   That is so wonderful!!

Just take it slowly ok! Get to know him... Hang out.... Talk lots and lots... And don't let him or his friends force you to do anything you don't feel ok in doing... You shouldn't rush these things (gosh - I sound like an old person!!  )!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So you can run around the tundra where you live shirtless?
> You'll just be exposing yourself to skin cancer at an early age
> 
> O.K., I've been lecturing.  I'll step off the soap box now.


  ROFL!! You make a good point! It's why in the past I've never tanned!
  nah your not lecturing , just educating 


			
				Thorus! said:
			
		

> Busy schedule you got there bro!
> 
> Respect,
> 
> T.


 Thanks, although theres many out there with tighter schedules than me


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is not right at all... Excess acid + mucosal damage = problem with blood (your stomach 'digests' itself) but acid alone will not cause blood - it will cause discomfort (heart burn) but not blood.
> 
> Now -
> How much blood was there? Lots? A little bit? Was it more than a tablespoon?
> ...


 i'd say there was a TBSP of blood each time , I vomitted twice. Once at the restaurant and then another time at the hospital. There was all this white stuff with it too ..
 Not any unusual pain .. just regualr 'ugh I'm throwing up' discomfort. And then the onset of sitting on the lay cause your soo weak ..
  Ya before the throwing up and I was really nauseous , and I could feel it all through my throat and a little in the chest ..
  My head was also POUNDING , I could barley move.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Black stools can indicate you have had a high intestine/stomach bleed (it means the blood has been digested).. So that is bad. It could mean that you have been bleeding for a while. When you check up with your doctor make sure you tell him this.


 K .. I also told the other doctors this as well.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mucus usually indicates an irritation/inflammation or infection in your lower intestines (large intestines) and is often associated with diarrhoea... It is also seen in things like IBD.
> 
> Frank blood (red in your stools) means it is blood from your lower intestines (not digested). For someone your age it could be caused by similar things that cause mucus (infection, inflammation, irritation). It can also be a sign of haemorhoids (which you have a history of)....


 Ok .. my stools didn't have 'red' in them , although really when all this started (way back in Toronto) my stools started out marooned colored and then went to black and then were normal ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So it sounds like your entire intestines are not happy!!


 fucking intestines 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> NO!! God damn it tom tom -  When I said what I said above I MEANT IT!  This could very well be serious and you are going to take it seriously.
> 
> So for the next few days (while your intestines recover) you should be on:


  ....
  you know what the sad thing is .. I can only think about how is this gonna affect my body fat level / LBM .. ha.
  How long do I need to eat this way for? .. 
 I'm not even preped .. like .. I have nothing. I can't bring any of that to scool , aside from the yogurt. And it's 10:06pm on a sunday night .. all I have is my regular foods .. and all my eggs are in the cartons so I can't hard boil them .. and if I do buy them all hard boiled , it's gonna cost me .. $ ..
  And I can't eat CC without something in it.
  *sigh* I don't know what to do .... all my foods already packed for tomorrow.
  Like I feel like my stomach's fine right now .. ugh! crap crap crap. I'm stuck.
 Is it better to eat nothing .. or eat what I've been eating?? ..






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: yay for Ed!   That is so wonderful!!
> 
> Just take it slowly ok! Get to know him... Hang out.... Talk lots and lots... And don't let him or his friends force you to do anything you don't feel ok in doing... You shouldn't rush these things (gosh - I sound like an old person!!  )!!


 lol you don't sound like an old person!
  LMAO! take it slow , scared I'm gonna whore it up?? LOL!
 nah I'm just joking .. I actually like this guy , and I odn't want him thinking I'm some easy skank (ha how weird does that sound coming from a guy??) so I'm gonna let him take that stuff over and not rush into stuff.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey tom... just quickly as I was on my way to bed...



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> How long do I need to eat this way for? ..


At least a few days - 3 at the least... 5 would be good... You want to give your tummy a good rest.



> I'm not even preped .. like .. I have nothing. I can't bring any of that to scool , aside from the yogurt. And it's 10:06pm on a sunday night .. all I have is my regular foods ..


Sweet potato is a food you normally eat. As is yoghurt and banana... Eggs you normally eat too... Same with olive oil.

Don't worry about tomorrow - just do the best you can. But the day after just prepare your foods up differently. 

So boil or microwave some sweet potato then let it cool, take the skin off and mash it up.

Then cook up some eggs (carton whites are ok - just scramble them in the microwave - although adding a yolk or at least one whole egg would not be a bad idea - the added nutrients from the yolk would be helpful). 

Add this to the sweet tato and mash it together. You can add a little olive oil to moisten it to make it 'mash' better or you could also add yoghurt - it will add that little bit of sweetness and add flavour.

Add some yoghurt and banana to some cottage cheese for another meal. This would flavour the cheese and make it taste better. You could add sweet tato and cottage cheese together too... 

If you wanted you could also boil/steam and then mash some broccoli too...

Cooking up some oats and then stiring in banana, cottage cheese or/and scrambled egg whites would also be something you could try.


And all of these could be taken to school in tupperware containers without too much fuss at all...



> Is it better to eat nothing .. or eat what I've been eating?? ..


Don't starve yourself!! You need food... Just be sensible. If you have to eat what you have tomorrow then just do that... If you can make a few changes before school then substitute what you can...



Ok... I'm going to bed now... Sorry for not giving you more of an answer tom... I will try to check again first thing tomorrow morning to see how you are (at about 5.30am - after my morning shake while I get ready for the gym).

I hope you are feeling ok tomorrow... and please take it easy on your workout ok!! You don't want to rupture or damage anything else!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey MM , sorry I didn't realize you ended up posting another reply!
> 
> So far shoulders are holding up. I'm like you said not having any pains in my flies etc.
> I did some side lateral raises a couple days ago and there was just a little pain , so it's getting better.
> ...


OMG What a quack - 

I doubt your squat form is that bad...
You would have to use a narrow grip on the bar
and ride it pretty low on your traps to place strain on your shoulders - 

Keep up the rotations and stay away from presses you'll be OK!
Never take IBs before your WO only afterward if you feel the discomfort -


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Tom.. hope you are feeling better today.

Just follow Emmas suggestions and dont stress out about the diet and getting adequate protein..etc..etc.. Take it easy and relax. Take things easy at the gym as well. You dont want to make things worse. Trust me, nothing much can go wrong by giving up your gym diet and exercise for a bit. Take me for example, i did nothing on my vacation and ate 3-4 meals a day with no real macro/cal count for 2 whole weeks. I didnt shrink down to the bone nor did my belly hang down to my knees. Just take the time off and make things easy and relaxed to give yourself a change of pace and mind.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. as for my stools , but remember how I said they were black like two weeks ago? And then now they went orange / green / muscusy .. also after *ahem* cleaning myself there was a little bit of blood on occasion. I told them all that ..


I guess you are talking about an enema. How often/long have you been doing that? It is not recommended to do it on a regular basis as it will disturb/remove the mucous lining in your colon and that will be a cause of irritation. If you are having problems with consapation, then make sure you are well hydrated. Kepp siping water regularly. Drink adequate water with foods. Remember you still loose water in winter even though you may not be sweating. The dry indoor weather will cause you to loose water as well without you realising it.

I know you said that you cant use the bathroom often during class while in school . Rememember that you wo in the morning, so you loose some water. Then you eat and dont drink enough fluids. This does not help. If you cannot have more water, then you should consider wo after school where you can drink properly after a wo and along with your food.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> As for food .. food sucks. I no longer have any desire for it. Like I no longer see food as pleasure , only energy. And even then I can't stomach it. I'm never hungry .. like at all , no cravings for anything. The sight of any food is starting to turn my stomach. It literally took me 40 minutes to eat my PPWO meal today .. *sigh*


After you are done with Emmas suggestions and are feeling better, i suggest that you do more regular cheat meals. Small ones. Dont measure them, just eyeball things and eat things that you enjoy. Make this a regular thing. Dont be too strict with your diet. Save that for when you get on stage 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I'm staying focused on the positive  ~ me and Ed didn't stop talking till 3am! LOL I was so tired today .. and next Sunday I'm heading down there


woo-hoo!! sounds like you are getting along. Keep chatting and get to know each other. 30-40mins drive is not too far away. But get well first. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good workout .. I lowered my squats weight becuase I remembered Adrian said that wider stance will help me out more. omg .. I really do have no muscle in my inner thighs. Thsi weight was soo hard (I always thought wider you would be able to do more) and I could feel my inner thighs just trying to lift the weight .. I also have a tendency to cave my knees inward so I payed attention to that.


Glad you liked those. I like them as well and had to reduce the weights. I tried it with toes pointed a bit forward, but that didnt work well as my knees caved in a bit as well. So try them with toes pointed outward (not too far, just comfortable so. At ~45deg angle). When you go down, spread your knees a bit. Dont flare them too wide and dont push them ahead of your toes.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and all my eggs are in the cartons so I can't hard boil them .. and if I do buy them all hard boiled , it's gonna cost me .. $ ..


You can zap them in the micro. Spray a microwaveable bowl with some PAM. put the eggs in (if you are using whole eggs, break the yolk), cover and zap until done. You can also leave out the PAM, but then they will stick to the dish. Or simply get whole eggs and boil them on the stove.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys , sorry for no updates, just super busy right now.
 Had a doctor appointment yesterday, the doctor said that it may all just be a virus and when I vomitted I tore my esphogus. I have an appointment set up with the gastranologist in a month ... He said if my direhha goes away within 2-3 days which he thinks it will then to just cancel the appointment. But if it dosen't, keep the appointment. He also warned me that if the direhha dosen't go away , and so I do have it for a month then I'm looking at probably losing about 5 - 10lbs, which he said won't really matter becuase 145lbs is a good weight for me right now.
    (P.S. Adrian when I said 'clean myself' I didn't mean with an enema  , I meant with paper LOL)

 Anyways Diet = the bland foods , I haven't been coutning macros or how much I've been eating .. but basically it went like this today
    Meal 1 - white potatoes, yogurt,  EW, 
    *PWO*- white potatoes, EW, yogurt, banana
    Meal 2 - Sweet potatoes, CC, banana olive oil
    Meal 3 - sweeet potatoes, EW, oliv oil
    Meal 4 - sweet potatoes, EW , olive oil
    Meal 5 - sweet poatoes, EW , olive oil
    Meal 6 - CC, yogurt, olive oil, banana

  I'm only doing this for 3 days .. I'm so scared of losing LBM

 It's .. meh. I don't really care for food right now. The only really bad thing is gonna be downing the olive oil straight in meal 6 
    Also I don't think going out and 'cheating' will help matters .. I just mean, I've lost all interest  , the site of ice - cream, cake etc. all that stuff just turns my stomach .. I just don't want to it ..
    Anyways , had a good workout today, Aced my math and bio test and thats about it.


 P.S. Thanks Monkey Man with all the help you've given me with my shoulder stuff! I really appricate it!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

> He also warned me that if the direhha dosen't go away , and so I do have it for a month then I'm looking at probably losing about 5 - 10lbs, which he said won't really matter becuase 145lbs is a good weight for me right now.


So, if you are still having systoms, you don't wait a month to get it checked out.  Right? Come on, Tom.  You eat a super clean diet, and yes I understand that you have a past history of eating disorder, but that is in the past.  If you aren't taking things out of context here, you need to step up for yourself.  If what you say is true and you are still having symptoms, get yourself away from these local hacks and go to a university hospital.  Perhaps Toronto.  This is your life, Tom.  You really shouldn't accept answers like that from the medical community.  You need to learn to ask alot of questions when you are in front of these people.  You are entitled to better answers than you are giving us here.  If you have gotten those answers and aren't relaying them  to us, then that is different.  Really bad things at your age are very rare, but they do exist.  That is the only reason I am giving my input here.  You shouldn't be scared, but you should be informed about what is going on.  Waiting a month isn't acceptable to me.

That said, I hope your symptome are gone and you can disregard this.. If not, take some action for yourself.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways Diet = the bland foods , I haven't been coutning macros or how much I've been eating .. but basically it went like this today
> Meal 1 - white potatoes, yogurt,  EW,
> *PWO*- white potatoes, EW, yogurt, banana
> Meal 2 - Sweet potatoes, CC, banana olive oil
> ...



I don't think you'll lose LBM if you eat a lot of the foods you mentioned above. Like, having a 2-3 white potatoes, 2 cups of cc...that kind of thing. What you're lacking in "quality" of food, make up for in "quantity". Know what I'm saying?

I hope you get better soon my friend!!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The only really bad thing is gonna be downing the olive oil straight in meal 6


Stir it in with the CC. Thats what i do.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I don't think going out and 'cheating' will help matters ..


Not now. Get into cheating after you get better.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Aced my math and bio test and thats about it.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey guys .. just so you all don't think I'm dead LOL.
 I've just been so busy with stuff ..and me and Ed have been talking alot practically every night so I haven't had a chance to post anything!
 Workouts are going good, diet's going good (went back to original) and I'm going up to Moncton on Sunday!
 Omg Ed's perfect , just perfect .. I can tell you all the little details if ya guys want! LOL 
 Anyways hopefully tomorrow I'll have a chance to really update this thing.

 P.S. Stomach's doing better .. although doc wants to see me in two weeks to go over the results of my stools .. so obviously there was something. But it must not be serious if it can wait 2 weeks.
 Anyways night!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've just been so busy with stuff ..and me and Ed have been talking alot practically every night so I haven't had a chance to post anything!






> Workouts are going good, diet's going good (went back to original) and I'm going up to Moncton on Sunday!... Omg Ed's perfect , just perfect .. I can tell you all the little details if ya guys want! LOL


 Woo hoo - Have fun ok!! And please be careful! 

.... And you can tell Ed that if he breaks your heart your 'big sister from Australia' will come over and beat him up! 




Oh oh!!! Yeah - get piccies of him too! I want to see the hottie that is good enough for our tom!



> P.S. Stomach's doing better .. although doc wants to see me in two weeks to go over the results of my stools .. so obviously there was something. But it must not be serious if it can wait 2 weeks.


Hmmm.... Let me know how it goes ok....


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo - Have fun ok!! And please be careful!
> 
> .... And you can tell Ed that if he breaks your heart your 'big sister from Australia' will come over and beat him up!


 LOL!! I love you Emma!
 Omg but no he's like perfect , he's really artsy, and he does youth peer tutoring helping first graders in writing and drawing and he's just a sweetheart.
 I was telling him I might be getting braces tuesday so he might find me nasty and gross and I'd understand if he never would want to see me again. and he was like 'Are you actually warning me I might find you horendous?' I was like 'Ya ... maybe' and he was like 'Your such a loser!' .. 'But I'm an even bigger loser for liking you so much'
 And then Wednesday night I had to get off MSN at 10pm to get ready for the morning, and then the next day after school I get an e-mail from him that said
 Midnight.
 & I'm still thinking of you
 ! And just all this other great stuff! He's in a play / musical (he's romeo) in 2 - 3 weeks at his school and he wants me to come down and see him in it!
 ahaha okay enough blabbering for me! Its just nice to be .. happy ya now? No longer 'fake' happy .. but really really happy. Everything in my life seems to be working out 
 Although we'll see how long that lasts! LOL




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh oh!!! Yeah - get piccies of him too! I want to see the hottie that is good enough for our tom!


 ok! Here's a pic of him, and here's a sample of his writting, it's about when we meet at Voo-doo.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Let me know how it goes ok....


 Ya ... I hope it's not all that serious ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Tom. Have a great trip to Moncton. Ed looks very cute and is quite the writer  Glad to know that you are really happy and feeling better


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Adrian 

 Ok on too my last few workouts ..

*Nov 15th - Workout B
 RDL - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 *95lbs* 20
*Decline BB Press -  *1:30 RI - *105lbs* 8 , 8 (easy peasy, I find I can move alot more weight in a decline  )
*Seated Cable Rows - *1:30RI - *130lbs* 8 (couldn't get full ROM) *110lbs* 8 (too easy) *120lbs* 6 , 7 + 1 cheat , *60lbs* 20
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - **50lbs* 9 , 8
 ss'
*Leg Extension -  **70lbs* 12, 12 ~ KNEE WORK ~ *20lbs* 15/15 , 15/15
 ss'
*Seated DB Side lateral Raises -  **15lbs* 12 , 11


*Nov 17th - Workout C
 V-Bar Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12 , *110lbs* 12, 12 , 12 9  
*Reverse DB Lunges - *1:00 Between legs RI - *55lbs* 12/12 , 10/10 *20lbs* 20/20
*WG Lat Pulldown -  *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12, 9 , 7
*DB Curls - **25lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
 ss'
*Incline BB Extensions -  **100lbs* 1/2 , *90lbs* 10, 10 , 10
*Hammer Curls -  **20lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 12/12
 ss'
*CG DB Press -  **35lbs* 9 , 7 , 7

*Nov 18th -  Cardio*


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nov 19*

*Training -Workout A
  Squats - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 *95lbs* 20
*DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *40lbs* 8, 6 ,4
*Bent over BB Row - *1:30 RI - *115lbs* 8 , 7 , 7 , 8 
*Rotator Cuff Exercises -  **12lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
*GHR - *9 , 9
   kinda superseted with ..
*Rear Cable Flies -  **30lbs* 11 , 8 1/2

 Arg those Flies are getting extremly hard ... I can BARLEY get the DBs intot he starting position ..
 Good workout this morning.
 I also think I'm gonna hold off on the RDLs and Squats .. I've been finding my lower back is adding some mass to it and I don't like it! 
 So I might even switch the RDL back to a sumo DL ... 

__
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
    *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                        Meal 2 - , whey , yogurts, almond butter, banana , oats
                                                         Meal 3 - , apple, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                 Meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli
                                                       Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil , fishies, 
                                                      Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes

                                Macros - 
                         Calories - 3207
                         Fat - 79G (10G sat)
                         Carbs - 415G (46G fiber)
                         Protein - 215G

*Water -* 3.5L
*Additonals -*salt sub

Well hip hop class was canceled, and I just did a couple errands .. then I have to go see a friend at tims at 2pm , then work at 4pm - 8pm , then head straight to a B-day party till 11pm .. then make my food and eat and then sleep ... And then ...
 IT'S GONNA BE SUNDAY!!!! I can't stop smiling! MONCTON!!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 19, 2005)

yay moncton (and we know what that means...)

Out of curiosity, are you not cheating on Saturdays anymore? The grocery store will have no one to buy smart scoop, and eventually they're going to stop carrying it, and then when you decide you like it again, it's not going tobe there! Look what you've done!  Why no cheat meal?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> yay moncton (and we know what that means...)


  I'll be making a seperate post about this!! 



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, are you not cheating on Saturdays anymore? The grocery store will have no one to buy smart scoop, and eventually they're going to stop carrying it, and then when you decide you like it again, it's not going tobe there! Look what you've done!  Why no cheat meal?


 Nah no more cheating .... I just .. eh  I don't really care right now. I'm content , I'm happy , I feel the best I've ever felt before in my life! My life's going great right now ~ so I'm just gonna go with the flow. If I cheat .. well I cheat no biggie


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok Moncton today ... amazing just amazing.
   Me and Diane went up and meet him and his friend Sarah , who is soo funny and rocks!
 It was .. iffy at first. I just felt like maybe he was having second thoughts? .. but he was just so nervous and I was just so nervous .. but I was like .. 'o crap, I really want this too work ..'
 But after a bit things worked out. You know how when your meeting new people for the first time and your not sure how to act , and it's really akward? Well it wasn't like this. It was just comfortable .. we were all just our selves and our personalities all just meshed and ... like I said it was comfortable. It felt like we all , always new each other.
 So for the first bit we were shopping. And just walkign around looking at all this random things. And when we were walkign outside to get to chapters I was so cold! And Ed and Sarah kept whispering and sarah kept making hints like 'Meh, ya it is cold, but it's just perfect to be holdiong hands' So he wanted to hold my hand. But I just couldn't go up and grab his hand .. I just can't. He'd have to take mine .. but I so wanted to.
 So after Shopping Sarah had to go .. and then me, Ed and Diane went to this park place which was beautiful. Gorgeous. So we walked and talked for a while ... and he didn't stop staring at me .. like I just wanted to be in his arms ..
 Anyways so we all decided it was too cold, so we went to Tim's to get Diane some food .. so we stayed there and talked for the rest of the night... he just wouldn't stop staring at me! *sigh* hahaha I'm such a loser. I could just get lost in his eyes .. just everything about him.
 So after we were there for a while it was time to go becuase Diane had to be home, so I figured I was driving Ed home too and he was like 'o No .. my house is pretty far away, I'll get someone to come get me... ' I was like 'No really it's alright we can drive it , it's fine.' And he's like are you sure? I was like positive.
 So we were driving through moncton listening to his CD I told him to bring and he was just singing along to every song ... I was just memorized. His voice .. I could listen to him sing all night. Diane was like 'Lewie I hope your memorizing where were going so we don't get lost!' I was like 'huh? .. no I'm just focusing on Ed's voice .. I could listen to you sing all night ..' Diane was like ' Me too!!' but anyways ..
 So I was really cold and I was driving with one hand (well two fingers) right at the bottom of the steering wheel and my other hand folding in a fist against my stomach trying to keep warm. So Ed went 'Drive with both hands' I was thinking ' O no .. he's scared of my driving' So I put both hands on the steering wheel and he went 'This way I can hold one of your hands' and he took my right hand off the steering wheel and put it in his lap. I was like ... in heaven lol
 And then he noticed how cold I actually was and instead of holding my hand he put it inbetween both of his (his hands are bigger) and just was rubbing them to heat them up .. and just from him doing that my entire body felt warmer. LOL I was just like .. out of it ... I couldn't believe this was actually happening and I almost swirved off the road! LOL
 So we get to his house and you know I'm all like 'I had a really great time tonight' and he said the same yadadda and then he leaned over and kissed me. And then he got out of the car grabed his stuff and then leaned back in and kissed me again  and as he was getting out again he was like ' O ya my CD .. actually you borrow it.' He knows how much I love it 
 OMG I was so happy .. I was beaming. Diane just saw how happy I was and she started crying ... she said ' You have no idea how good it feels to finally see you happy. Really happy.' Diane absoutley loves Ed too .. she can't get over how perfect he is and wants to steal him from me!
 Then after me and Diane finally got home (LOL we got so lost) I came home to an e-mail from him

   '
 I have missed you entirely too much during the past fifteen minutes, which is extremely odd given our circumstance. Regardless, I hope you enjoy the CD and are dancing around in your car to it right this very moment (assuming, of course, that you & Diane didn't get lost amidst Moncton's endless roadways and interconnected conduits).

   You kiss good.

   Real good.



   Regards,

_Ed'

   He's perfect ... he's just beautiful. He's so real .. he's himself and nothing else.
 If it's possible .. I think .. I think I might be in love (I'm not sure if it's possible .. all I know is I'm falling for him , hardcore). The way I feel when I'm around him ... how good it feels. How happy I am. When I was driving away , I was so happy and just bouncing , but with each second I drove away and got farther from him it hurt.
 I think it's love. Diane says it is. She said it dosen't matter how long your with someone .. you can love them from the moment you meet them. 
   I see him again Saturday 
_


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 20, 2005)

Awwww... Tom!  I am so happy for you!  That is just so wonderful that you had such a good time!!

I can't stop smiling for you!  It is just so good to see you so happy with your life at the moment!! 

He sounds like he is going to get on really well with all your friends and that you will get on with his friends too... And that is pretty important! Plus, the fact that you are all already feeling so comfortable together is a wonderful thing too... It means you can skip over that 'akward' phase... and it is a very good sign for things to come! 

I saw his piccy!! Woo hoo - Looks like you have certainly got yourself a cutie!  PLUS - he is a REALLY TALENTED cutie!!  

Singer, writter, poet!! WOW! And he also sounds like he is kind and gentle - and that is all you can ask for...


So.... I guess approve....... Soo far...  




Hope the rest of your week goes quickly so you can see him again soon!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2005)

Yay! for the great time in Moncton!  Sounds like the beginning of a good friendship. Glad you had such a good time. Sounds like one of you needs to be the bossy one and take the lead  

I see his writing abilities have rubbed off on you  Maybe your gym abilities will rub off on him 

Small lecture ... careful with the two finger driving and the sort. If it is cold, wear your gloves. Nevermind if you dont look like a glamour doll wearing them...etc. Dress accordingly for the weather and drive safely. Not a good idea to drive around in an unsafe manner, esp in winter weather.  so take care


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Awwww... Tom!  I am so happy for you!  That is just so wonderful that you had such a good time!!


 An amazing time!! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I can't stop smiling for you!  It is just so good to see you so happy with your life at the moment!!


 Thanks emz! I didn't know how great it would feel to be happy with life! hahaha



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> He sounds like he is going to get on really well with all your friends and that you will get on with his friends too... And that is pretty important! Plus, the fact that you are all already feeling so comfortable together is a wonderful thing too... It means you can skip over that 'akward' phase... and it is a very good sign for things to come!


 I know!!! I absoutley loved Sarah! She was so much fun!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I saw his piccy!! Woo hoo - Looks like you have certainly got yourself a cutie!  PLUS - he is a REALLY TALENTED cutie!!


 He's a hottie!! omg .. the better thing is that his pic dosne't do him justice! In person .. he's .. ahh
 LOL The link actually dosne't take you to what you wrote about our night .. it's a couple thing back , but either way , he's amazing!!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Singer, writter, poet!! WOW! And he also sounds like he is kind and gentle - and that is all you can ask for...
> 
> 
> So.... I guess approve....... Soo far...


 Ahahahah I heart you Emma!!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope the rest of your week goes quickly so you can see him again soon!


 I get to see him briefly on Thurs (he's ditching school .. I didn't want him too, I'm scared he's gonna get in trouble ...) Then Saturdays gonna be amazing. We've already planned it all out  ~ just us , my room , my bed, first season of six feet under on DVD. It's gonna be amazing.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yay! for the great time in Moncton!  Sounds like the beginning of a good friendship. Glad you had such a good time. Sounds like one of you needs to be the bossy one and take the lead


 LOL ya!! I told him today though that I'll never be able to make the first move and that he'll always have to make it! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I see his writing abilities have rubbed off on you  Maybe your gym abilities will rub off on him


 ROFL!! have they?? Where?? I still think I write like an retarded ogre 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Small lecture ... careful with the two finger driving and the sort. If it is cold, wear your gloves. Nevermind if you dont look like a glamour doll wearing them...etc. Dress accordingly for the weather and drive safely. Not a good idea to drive around in an unsafe manner, esp in winter weather.  so take care


 LOL , for now on I'll be driving with only one hand 
 (I know what ya mean though, I'm very carfeul  thanks for caring Adrian! Your the best!)


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2005)

*Nov 21*

Diet = clean
 Training = step class
 Today = saddening kinda .. then I got to talk to Ed  made everything better.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2005)

OMFG!!!
 It's 7:20am right now , and my stomach .... is practically how my dream stomach is. I'ts practically exactly how I would want my stomach .. 
 Of course it'll be gone before the end of the day


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMFG!!!
> It's 7:20am right now , and my stomach .... is practically how my dream stomach is. I'ts practically exactly how I would want my stomach ..
> Of course it'll be gone before the end of the day



lol..you're so weird


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol..you're so weird


 ROFL and was so right!
 Tummy was gone around3 hours later, and didn't want to make an appearance this morning 
 I guess though it was a good sign .. it means right now my diet and routine is working and leading me towards my goal.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2005)

*Nov 22*

*Training -Workout B
 RDL - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 *Sumo **165lbs* 8, *95lbs* 20
*Decline BB Press -  *1:30 RI - 115lbs* 8 , 8
*Seated Cable Row -  *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8 , 7 , 6 , 6
*Straight Arm Pulldown -  **50lbs* 12, 10
  ss'
*Leg Extensions -  **75lbs* 10, 10
*Seated Side Lateral DB Raises -  **15lbs* 12, 12
  ss'
*Single Leg knee extensions work -  **15lbs* 15/15 , 15/15

  Good Workout. Gonna switch RDL to Sumo .. just it's nicer.
__
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , strawberries, oats
      *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                          Meal 2 - , whey , yogurts, almond butter, banana , oats
                                                           Meal 3 - , apple, pearled barley, olive oil, fishies, chicken
                                                   Meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli
                                                         Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil , fishies, 
                                                        Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -* salt sub

 didn't post yesterday cause power went out. Lots of Rain and Wind.

 Anyways was suppos to get braces ... but I didn't. As soon as I got into the dentist office the power went off. But instead I talked with the orthandontist and 2 other ones. If I do the braces ... I'll have to put my life on hold for a year. It's won't be finished by the end of next summer, so I'll have to stay home for another year and wait on university.
  I didn't want that ...
  So instead ... it's a little more expensive .. but.
  I'm gonna be getting veeners!! 
 That means that my smile shall be perfect (all spaces filled in, little less gums) before spring! He said it's gonna take roughly 2 months!!
 So happy right now. Not to mention he said if I did the braces my teeth are so small that it might not look right, so I'd have to do the braces move my jaw upwards, then do the veeners. And that way the only difference would be an extra 1 or 2 mm off my gums ... I'm sorry but 2 years and 5,000 Dollars is not worth 1 or 2mm.

  Also my dad is being .... weird 
 He was EXTREMLY nice to me, he didn't care the veeners was gonna cost an extra 2000 dollars and was jokinga round about it. He then called my mom from the restaurant ... and they talked. for 25minutes. Yes 25 minutes.
 He said he's sorry and he knows that he's been wrong on alot of things and that he's gonna start listening to me and my mother and take our advice, espically when it comes to the work / workers within the restaurant.
  He's acting really really werid ...
  Either he's up to something , or he's trying to make a change ..
  I'll see how he reacts today I suppos ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2005)

*Nov 23*

*Training -OFF*_
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey , yogurt, oats, banana, walnuts, fishies
 Meal 2 - whey, yogurt, oats, banana
 Meal 3 - pearled barely, chciken, apple, olive oil, fishies
 Meal 4 - whey, yogurt, oats, banana, walnuts, fishies
 Meal 5 - Whey, yogurt, oats, walnuts , fishies
 Meal 6 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies
 Meal 7 - CC, PB, SF maply sryup, whey, barley flakes

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -* salt sub

Dad = the same way again today  ~ something is seriously messed (not complaining though)

 Get to See Ed tomorrow (thank god - I seriously don't think I could of made it to Saturday)

 P.S. Did I mention my teeth will be all pertied up before spring?!?!  I just can't get over that! All my life I've always wanted a smile I wasn't ashamed of, and now it's actually happening!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good Workout. Gonna switch RDL to Sumo .. just it's nicer.


Personally, if i was doing wider than shoulder width stance squats, i would prefer to do a narrow stance DL's



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Did I mention my teeth will be all pertied up before spring?!?!


You know that, once it is done, we expect pix with a big grin


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay for pearly whites!!! So happy for you!

 But why would you have to wait a year for university? Couldn't you do to a dentist down here that would take them off for you?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Did I mention my teeth will be all pertied up before spring?!?! just can't get over that! All my life I've always wanted a smile I wasn't ashamed of, and now it's actually happening!!


:bounce:
*WOOO HOOO!!!!!!!*
:bounce:​


Yay!!! That is wonderful news tom-tom!! 



(ps: And it is great that you are seeing Ed again too! Have loads of fun ok!!!)


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey thanks guys for the encouragment on my teeth  

*Jaim -  *not sure why i couldn't switch .. he just said I'd have to stay. Not to mention 5K is not worth 1-2mm off my gums.

*Adrain -  *It's just that the RDL's ... I just don't feel em in my hammies + glutes ... like at all.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 24, 2005)

*Nov 24*

*Training -Workout C
V-Bar Pulldown - *_1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12 , *110lbs* 12, 12 , 11 1/2 , 9 1/4
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 between legs RI - *55lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
*WG Lat PUlldown -  *1:30 RI - 12 , 9+1 cheat , 8+1cheat
*DB Curl -  **30lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
 ss'
*Incline BB Extensions -  **90lbs* 10, 10 , 10
*Hammer Curls -  **25lbs* 12/12, 9/9 , 8/8
*CG DB press -  **35lbs* 10, 8 , 8

__ 
Good workout .. just the V-bar pulldowns weren't productive.

__
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
     *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                         Meal 2 - , whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
                                                          Meal 3 - , WW / MG / flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
                                                  Meal 4 -  WW / MG / flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
                                                        Meal 5 - Egg whites, sweet potato
                                                       Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes


*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub

Can't type becuase my fingers hurt really bad (burnt them at work)
 But I had a really really good day.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2005)

*Nov 25*

*Training -Step class*_
*Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
      *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                          Meal 2 - , whey ,yogurt , banana, oats, walnuts
                                                           Meal 3 - , pearled barley, apple, olive oil, chicken , fishies
                                                   Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli, walnuts, 
                                                         Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies
                                                        Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes


*Water -* 3.5L
*Additonals -*salt sub

 Ugh today was hell .. it was just so hard. It just seems to be draggin on and on just becuase I know I get to see Ed tomorrow. And I'm nervous cause I'm gonna be at his house and I'm gonna see his mom and dad. And what if I'm there for their supper? What will I do??  I won't want to be rude ... *sigh*
 And then I just keep worrying that Ed got caught from skipping school. I asked him what his parents would do if they caught him. He was silent for a moment and went' well ... they'd never let me see you again ..' Ack .. not that I think he'd say that he skiped to hang out with me, but that's just letting me know how much they'd freak .. I felt so bad.
 So fingers crossed that everything's gonna go fine ..
 And that I don't get lost finding his house ... Thurs. when I was trying to get to his school ... I went on a one lane highway (yes highway not street) ... going the wrong way. Needless to say Me, Tiff, Alexa, Nicole and Kerry all almost died. I had to swerve off to the side of the road. And this guy passed us in a huge truck pointing and laughing at us. hahaha
 Anyways tired want to go to bed to speed up the time ~ So Jaim if your reading this I'll PM ya tomorrow.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 25, 2005)

Are your fingers ok tom? What did you do? How did you burn them?! 

And  about getting onto a one-way highway! How did you manage that!! There are normally big signs saying "ONE WAY" and "WRONG WAY TURN BACK"! Arggg... I am glad you are ok!

And you have to let us know how things went with Ed at his place!!!  Did you see his parents? What are they like? Did you have to stay for dinner?  I hope you didn't get lost!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And what if I'm there for their supper? What will I do??  I won't want to be rude ... *sigh*



Why would you not eat at his house? You are so good with parents! My mom loved you! Just be yourself, and it'll be awesome, no worries!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 26, 2005)

Hope your fingers are better. Dont worry about his parents. I'm sure you will dazzle them and they will want to adopt you!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok Quickly before I head out to work 
*Fingers ~ *Fingers are alright, not burnt to bad, just blistery, immidently after I burnt them I poured Javax over them so that helped. 
 How I burnt them though ... o god. Okay I was making gravy on the burner, and when I was stirring it I split some inside the burner. So I finished making the gravy, took the pot off the burner and then so I could reach the gravy inside the burning I went to pick the burner off.... yeouch. Major Blonde Moment.

*One Way Highway -  *I have no idea how I got on it! There was this signt he said keep right to island yadda yadda ... well I kept right to it .. then the part that uncoming traffic merges with you and your suppos to keep going straight, well I didn't keep goign straight and I thought that lane was a lane you could go left on .. wrong decision. Needless to say in order to get out I had to make the most quickest U-turn you've ever seen 

*Parents / Supper - *Well I think I hit it off with his parents ... maybe not so much with his mom. Which is SOOO weird cause normally it's the dads that I don't 'mesh' with and me and the moms get along so great! (it's scary sometimes) I was talking to his dad twice (he showed me all the tricks there dog can do it was so cute!) and we were talking about Whey , and fish oil and all that jazz and what my protein shakes were for etc. Then I met his mom once and we said our hi's and stuff ... then the second time I met his mom it was at 12:30am when she walked in on me and Ed in the dark on his bed ... she was just like stunned. So ya I don't think I did a good first impression with her.
   Didn't ahve to stay for supper either!  We went out to the xmas parade just as they started cooking supper , which was gonna be chicken strips and steamed veggies. Which actually wouldn't have gone bad, I just woulda stuck witht eh steamed veggies. (broccoli, cauliflower etc.)

   I'll give all the details tonight, omg it was so amazing.
   Although I did mess up once yesterday and it involves the word 'love'  I felt soooo stupid. LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 27, 2005)

Okay Yesterday ( *Warning *Stop reading now if you don't like the fag talk!! hahaha)
 Okay so I got to his house and he was out on the porch waiting for me. So I went in and meet his dad and thats when he showed me all the tricks Coco can do. Anyways so then we went back to his room upstairs and the first thing he did was kiss my and said that he missed me. So then we started exploring his room and he told me about everything. Then I meet his mom. and then we decided to start watching Six Feet under. So he put that on and we layed down on his bed together with my head on his chest and we were holding hands and just playing with each others hands.
 So we made it through one episdoe and by then he was take my fingers up by his mouth and were putting them on his lips .. then time went by and he did other stuff to them. OMG it was intense hahaha
 So we made it through the second episode and when he got up to put it on the third, he jsut turned it off and came at me!
 My first make - out session .. it was amazing. It lasted for a good while (hour or so) and I may have whored it up slightly  I did say I was gonna take it slow ... and let him take the reigns. And I may have put my hands down there first .. but he was so took my pants off first and thats my defense  No regrets though.
 Then I looked at the clock and it was quarter to 5!! We were suppos to meet Sarah and her boyfriend Tony at 5 at timothys coffee becuase the xmas parade was on that night at 6 and we were all gonna watch it together. So we got ourselves ready and met up with Tony and Sarah .. omg Tony rocks! I already met Sarah before and totally am in love with her. Tony and her are pefect together. So we hung out for an hour and then we watched the xmas parade. (thank god Ed lent me his jacket and wore an old one of his .. it was FREEZING. I seriously would of died) So then we went to this candy shop and hung out there for a bit and then we met up with Tony's family. OMG he's little brothers are so cute!
 So Sarah went back to Tonys and Ed took me to what to him is the most beautiful place in moncton is. Oh my god .. it was gorgeous. It was on top of this hill that overlooked all of Moncton and all the lights ... we kissed.
 then we went back to his house and went under the blankets with me laying on his chest and holding hands. We watched a movie of his ' Donnie Darko' it was a great movie. Then he turned the T.V. off and we just layed in the dark together talking .. just learning about each other. Then we made out of a bit more. and just layed there while I listened to his heart beat. By this time it was 12:30am .. I'm not allowed driving past 12am , against the law. I just didn't want to leave ...
 So then we heard so foot steps so I quickly pulled down my shirt and his mom walked in. hahaha it was akward. So after that I went home.
 It was amazing .. that's just the really really short version , as it's 11;36pm right now and I need sleep. I didn't get any last night.

 But it's just the little things that made it so great. Ya know ... like I was so scared he'd find me a retard , becuase well I do have my moments of blondness. Like for instance we were going back to his place and I saw a 'RV' parked. And I was like 'Ugh a UV ...' he broke out laughing and told me it was called a 'RV' and 'UV' are rays the sun give out. then he kissed me on the cheek. He always does that we I make a stupid comment.
 But that's basically the quick rundown of what happened.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 27, 2005)

*Nov 27*

*Training -Workout A
 Squats - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Incline DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *40lbs* 8 , 7 , 6
*Bent over BB Rows -  *1:30 Ri - * 115lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Rotator Cuff -  *:45 RI - *15lbs* 11/12 , 10/10
*GHR -  *12, 9
 ss'
*Rear Cable Pull - Aparts -  **30lbs* 9 , 8

 Good workout. Not gonna increase weights on Squats next week though. Didn't get good enough depth for my liking on the last set.

__ *Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
       *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                           Meal 2 - , whey ,yogurt , banana, oats, walnuts
                                                            Meal 3 - , pearled barley, apple, olive oil, chicken , fishies
                                                    Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli, walnuts, 
                                                          Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies
                                                         Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes


*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub

Was so bloated today as yesterday I didn't drink water as I didn't want to be bloated haahaha.

 But Today just blew ... it was pointless. As will the rest of this week. It's just a frame of time before I get to see him again. Every second I'm away from him hurts and just dosen't feel right ...
 If only I could turn back time and stay in the memory of laying across his chest .. just listening to his heart beat.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend Tom! And I am so happy that you have found some one you really connect with... 

He still sounds like a real sweetheart - giving you his jacket and being so sweet to you... And LOL and him laughing at your 'blond' moments!  UV! Hee hee hee... 

But  - you little vixen! All that love'n and making out!! Geezzz Tom-Tom - who would have thought that such a flirt lay under that cool BB exterior you put out!! 

 And making out with the parents in the house!  Very brave of you!! I am assuming mum and dad do not know he is gay? So what happened when mum walked in?  Did you have a plausable excuse?

Just be really careful ok - you never know what would happen if they were to 'catch' you... Things may get ugly for both you and him if they were to discover you two doing something **cough** unwholesome... 


Hope you get a good nights sleep. And be happy please Tom-tom - although you can't spend moment of every day with him, you have at least found someone that you can be with and someone who cares for you... and that is such a wonderful thing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 28, 2005)

You HO, you!!! 

Sounds like you are having a great time. But be discreet. You dont want to upset his parents and have them stop him from seeing you. So play it safe, if you want to keep this relationship going.

UV??!!  besides UV rays cant be seen by the human eye! 

Dont remember you having any Blonde moments in Toronto. I think Ed probably finds it cute


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hells Ya! You Go Girl!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 28, 2005)

But I still don't understand why you can't eat with his parents...or would have only had the veggies...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Guys thanks for the comments!

 LOL I know ... too fast. It was like the 4th date ... so it's not that bad hahaha. I did say I was just gonna let him take the reins and that's what I did. Got no regrets over it, but we certainly won't be doing the other thing for a LONG time. So no worries there 
 But nope he's parents know he's gay, he came out to them last year. They know I'm gay as well  .... so I guess they had to of obviously put two and two together and know were dating (omg that still sounds so weird to me ... ME, I, Lewie Szeto have a boyfriend ... ) That's why it was so akward when his mom walked in ... cause she knew hahaha. He was just like ... 'well then .. okay' and walked away LOL

 Adrian you don't remember any blonde moments when I was in Toronto???? OMG I had to of had SOME! Maybe they were all with Jaime?? I do remember I was in Eaton's Center and I was walking up the stairs .. and triped, but caught myself and put my hand on the stair ahead of myslef .. then when I went to talk the next step I steped on my hand and triped again hahaha.

 Well I don't know relaly what I would of done with the whole supper thing ...ya I probably woulda just ate the veggies  But Ed totally understands about my eating and stuff and is really cool with it. Which is great.

 I can't wait for next week ... I might even be staying the night.
 I haven't decided yet ....


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2005)

*Nov 28*

*Training -Step Class
*_Was really intense today.
__ *Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - pearled Barley, olive oil, apple, chicken, fishies
 Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, banana, oats
 Meal 3- yogurt, whey, banana, oats, walnuts, fishies
 Meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, broccoli, chicken, fishies
 *PWO* yogurt, whey , banana, oats
 Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies, oats, yogurt, whey
 Meal 6 - CC , barley flakes, PB, whey, SF maple syrup.


*Water -* 3.5L
*Additonals -*salt sub, green tea, stevia , jasmine green tea

Ah, just did the same stuff today in school.
 Then after school I had lots of errands.
 Then I went to the Restaurant and we celebrated my dad B-day.
 And I still don't have any homework done *sigh* I have 3 major project all due REALLY soon and haven't started either ... I just have no time. And it's only 9pm and I feel like I'm ready too keel over and die ... So no homework once again tonight. I need sleep.
 I don't know what it is but before I'd NEVER dream .. but ever since Ed I can't stop dreaming .. and they aren't even neccassarily about him. There just random dreams about stuff like the next day and all the stuff I have to do and everything that could go wrong , goes wrong. 
 And I've just been waking up in the middle of the night ... and I'll wake up earlier than usual and just can't get back to sleep. ugh I don't know why ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2005)

*Nov 29*

*Training -Workout A
Sumo DL - *_1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 *95lbs* 20
*Decline bench Press -  *1:30 RI - *125lbs* 6 , 6 
*Seated Cable Rows - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8* bad form on last set
*Straight Arm Pulldown -  **50lbs* 12 , 12
 ss'
*Leg Extension - **75lbs* 12 , 11
*Seated Side Lateral Raise - **20lbs* 4 *Low pulley cable Side laterals - **30lbs* 9/9
 ss'
*Knee work on Leg Extension - **20lbs* 15/15 , 15/15
__ *Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats
        *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                            Meal 2 - , whey ,yogurt , banana, oats, walnuts
                                                             Meal 3 - , pearled barley, apple, olive oil, chicken , fishies
                                                     Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli, walnuts, 
                                                           Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies
                                                          Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes


*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub

Really bad day ... Ed made everything so much better at the end though. He knows jsut what to say to me ...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2005)

*Nov 30*

*Training -OFF
 Diet - same , too lazy to write it out
* 

*Water -* 4L
*Additonals -*salt sub

another bad day .. soo much homeowrk and I had to miss school today to go to this food handling course for work. SOOO boring.
 Had a doc appoitment today as well.
 Figured out what was wrong with my stomach. I have this bacteria in it that causes blood ulcers. So I'm on this medication HP PAC , to kill the bacteria .. costed a good $92 ... ugh.
 But hopefully this is gonna get rid of my tummy problems .. he said I probably got it from water (*cough* Toronto water!!! hahaha)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, Tom.  Just getting caught up.  A little different than what I'm used to, I must say.  But, if it makes you happy, then good for you.  Glad to hear you are making some progress on the stomach thing.  Still painful and bleeding?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Tom. Just getting caught up. A little different than what I'm used to, I must say. But, if it makes you happy, then good for you.


 ahahahaha Yup I'm a fagott!
 I got a pretty bad fagott voice .. it's not HORRIBLE , but it's defintly noticable. And I saw a tape of me before and holy crap just my manerism ~ it's horrible , major queer stuff happening. It makes me cry on the inside HAHAHAHA!!




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are making some progress on the stomach thing.  Still painful and bleeding?


 Ya, I'm glad they figured out what it is thats causing it ..
 It's not bleeding anymore ... but I'm still kinda in pain ...some days are better than others.
 And I just took my evening dose (I have to take fucking 8 pills a day with this stuff!) and I feel like I'm gonna vomit ... I'm really quesy right now. I just looked at the side effects for this stuff and under 'rare but serious and to contact doctor immidently' vomitting is listed ...
 I also just finished getting back from the washroom where I had some excessive drooling happening ... except it was just like water coming up .. I have no clue.
 So if I vomit in the next bit I'm gonna have to head straight up to the hospital ... fun fun


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2005)

*Dec 1 (holy crap dec already!!)*

*Training -Workout C
 V-Bar Pulldown - *_1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12 , *110lbs* 12 , 12 , 12 , 10
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 RI - *55lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12 , 9+1 cheat , 7+1 cheat
*DB Curl - **35lbs* 1/2  *30lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
  ss'
*Incline BB Extension - **95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Hammer Curls -  **25lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 9/9
  ss'
*Smith machine CG bench Press -  **75lbs* 8 , 8 , 6

 Good workout ... I don't know what it is but each week either the v-bar pulldowns don't progess or the WG lat pulldowns don't progress 
 o well I can't complain , I'm still seeing strength increasing even while cutting.
__ *Diet*
_                                                       Meal 1 - whey ,yogurt , banana, oats, strawberries
          *PWO* whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                              Meal 2 - , WW/ MG / flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
                                                               Meal 3 - whey, yogurt, banana , oats
                                                       Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, WW/ MG / flaxseed sphagetti
                                                             Meal 5 - Egg whites, yogurt, whey, banana, oats, broccoli
                                                            Meal 6 - CC , PB, whey , SF maple sryup, barley flakes


*Water -* 3.5L
*Additonals -*salt sub

 Ugh starting to feel better ... I'm right flushed though and the drooling isn't stoping. I'll have to see how I am tomorrow.. I might be having a reaction to this medication.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ahahahaha Yup I'm a fagott!
> I got a pretty bad fagott voice .. it's not HORRIBLE , but it's defintly noticable. And I saw a tape of me before and holy crap just my manerism ~ it's horrible , major queer stuff happening. It makes me cry on the inside HAHAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> ...


 No need to belittle yourself, Tom.  I had deduced your preference long ago by reading your journal.

How did they diagnose this.  Did they do a scope of your stomach and esophagus or something?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No need to belittle yourself, Tom.  I had deduced your preference long ago by reading your journal.
> 
> How did they diagnose this.  Did they do a scope of your stomach and esophagus or something?


 hahah nah not belittling myself , I've just learned to laugh and make cracks at myself!

 I think they found out through either my blood or stool sample I gave them. I forgot now what the exact name of the bacteria was ...
 The treatments last 7 days ... and then I have to get another test done to see if it's gone as sometimes a second treatment is needed.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2005)

O P.S guys , results are coming along nicely .. I now have veins around my hips going down a little to the start of my quads 
 There not the protruding ones or anything , but they're there.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2005)

hey tom-tom,

I agree with Steve - you should be proud of who you are!  And saying what you did makes it look like you are not! 

Yes - you should/need to able to laugh at yourself!! It shows you are comfortable with who you are and your sexuality - but you shouldn't do it just 'because' you think it will help you 'explain'/'excuse' to others about yourself... And there is no need to go around calling yourself a "faggot" (which is a pretty derogitory term... well at least it is over here)!! 

Not only are you not a 'faggot', but you are not just 'gay' - you are Tom (well... you are Lewie...  ) who just happens to have a wonderful boyfriend called Ed... 

Do you get the difference?




Anyway... enough of me being a  ... I wanted to ask you about this:


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Had a doc appoitment today as well.
> Figured out what was wrong with my stomach. I have this bacteria in it that causes blood ulcers. So I'm on this medication HP PAC , to kill the bacteria .. costed a good $92 ... ugh.
> But hopefully this is gonna get rid of my tummy problems .. he said I probably got it from water (*cough* Toronto water!!! hahaha)


Hmmmm... Do you mean 'stomach or duodenal ulcers' (not 'blood ulcers')...? Did they happen to tell you the bacteria name? (and if so - was it H.pylori?) If you can't remember - does the medication have: AMOXICILLIN, CLARITHROMYCIN and LANSOPRAZOLE in it?

If so  No wonder you were feeling icky and vomiting blood - H.pylori is really nasty!!!

You really have to make sure you take all that medication too - because otherwise the bacteria become resistant to treatment and you could be stuck with stomach problems for life! But it usually takes a full two weeks on treatment so I don't know what they say that you only need one week 

Anyway - I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2005)

Ahhh.. Dont worry about your voice. Especially played back. Almost everybody thinks their voice sounds whine-y and nasal-y and high pitched. So unless you sound like Barry White (and majority of people dont), dont bother. 

Toronto water ??!!  Nothing wrong with the water here, boy. I'v been drinking tap water for years and never fell ill. I dont know what (or who) you stuck down your throat while you were here that gave you that  Maybe you shoulda just drank pop from the pepsi queen, Corey, instead.... j/k  But i hope you get better soon. 

Hooray for the veins.  I know that you are looking forward to them. Personally i am not crazy about getting veiny and prefer the chunky/muscular look. But am glad you are finally getting to a happy place as far as your body is concerned.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> hey tom-tom,
> 
> I agree with Steve - you should be proud of who you are!  And saying what you did makes it look like you are not!
> 
> ...


 Hahaha ya I get the difference ... I don't know I guess it's just something us gay people do, we always say stuff like that (or at least the ones I know)  In a weird way I say that stuff becuase I am proud of who I am , and I'm completely comfortable with my sexuality. We also throw around the word Fagott alot LOL - I guess it's just a gay person thing. Ya it is a pretty derogitory word up here, but it's just that. A word. It's the way the words used that can be offense ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway... enough of me being a  ... I wanted to ask you about this:


 No your not a spaz! I completely understand what your saying and no more of me saying that stuff in my journal 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... Do you mean 'stomach or duodenal ulcers' (not 'blood ulcers')...? Did they happen to tell you the bacteria name? (and if so - was it H.pylori?) If you can't remember - does the medication have: AMOXICILLIN, CLARITHROMYCIN and LANSOPRAZOLE in it?


 Yup stomach ulcers. I thought they were the same thing ~ opps LOL.
 Yup the bacteria that resides in my stomach is H.pylori.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If so  No wonder you were feeling icky and vomiting blood - H.pylori is really nasty!!!


 Yup! I've learned the hard way  I was talking to one of my teachers that recommended I get tested for that becuase her mother was just recently diagnosed with it. And she said that by tomorrow I should really start feeling better.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You really have to make sure you take all that medication too - because otherwise the bacteria become resistant to treatment and you could be stuck with stomach problems for life! But it usually takes a full two weeks on treatment so I don't know what they say that you only need one week


 I shall gobble up all my meds 
 Well they said sometimes two treatments are needed ... so after I'm done this treatment I have to go back and get tested again .. and if it's still there than I have to go through the treatment again ...




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - I hope you start to feel better soon!


 Hopefully!  I was feeling a little better today (really sick in the morning though ..) , but I'll see how tomorrow goes (I think I'll just be esatic either way as I get to see Ed.)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. Dont worry about your voice. Especially played back. Almost everybody thinks their voice sounds whine-y and nasal-y and high pitched. So unless you sound like Barry White (and majority of people dont), dont bother.


 ahaha ya , I've gotten over it. Although today i learned I was a loud person! LMAO! I talk really loud I guess ... I had no idea!! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Toronto water ??!!  Nothing wrong with the water here, boy. I'v been drinking tap water for years and never fell ill. I dont know what (or who) you stuck down your throat while you were here that gave you that  Maybe you shoulda just drank pop from the pepsi queen, Corey, instead.... j/k  But i hope you get better soon.


  LMAO literally everyone that I told I think I got it from Toronto's water was like  OMFG you actually drank Toronto's water!!? You moron!
 I even remember Jaim being like' Omg you actually drink our water??? I only drink bottled!!'
 But if it's working for you then more power to ya! 

 'Or Who' LMAO , you just had to throw that in there didn't ya  Unfortunly though as you know no cock for me while I was done there  ~ although I could of had that 50 year old guy with wrinkles galor, and short spiked platinum blonde hair! Omg I was so drunk that night!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hooray for the veins.  I know that you are looking forward to them. Personally i am not crazy about getting veiny and prefer the chunky/muscular look. But am glad you are finally getting to a happy place as far as your body is concerned.


  - I'm all about the veins! I want to be a vein freak! .. the only part I don't like veins is through the quads / hams / calves ... I hope I don't start seeing them there. The veins around my hips just cut off before going too far down on my legs which is good. But I hope they become the protruding type (ya know what I'm talking about)  omg I'd be so happy!
 I'm also noticing my stomach shrinking ... it seems like it's my damn thighs that are being stuborn


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO literally everyone that I told I think I got it from Toronto's water was like  OMFG you actually drank Toronto's water!!? You moron!


Nothing wrong with the tap water. Unless the label on the bottle states the source of the spring, then it is simply expensive tap water in a bottle! 

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/opinion/2002213327_sundaywater20.html


> Bottled water is one of the world's least-regulated industries, and is usually held to less-stringent standards than tap water. Since tap water is a public resource, extensive documentation on its quality and content must be made available to the consumer. There is no such accountability for bottled water, which is regulated more like a soft drink than a public resource.



http://business.guardian.co.uk/story/0,3604,1174127,00.html


> First, Coca-Cola's new brand of "pure" bottled water, Dasani, was revealed earlier this month to be tap water taken from the mains. Then it emerged that what the firm described as its "highly sophisticated purification process", based on Nasa spacecraft technology, was in fact reverse osmosis used in many modest domestic water purification units.



http://www.markham.ca/markham/channels/waterworks/watsamp.htm


> The City of Toronto samples water at their treatment plants (every four hours), and at various locations in their distribution system.



Bottled water blamed for rise in kids' cavities 

How is our drinking water treated ?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with the tap water. Unless the label on the bottle states the source of the spring, then it is simply expensive tap water in a bottle!
> http://


That's a blanket statement, BulkMeUp.  In addition to reverse osmosis, many of my bottled water customers use multi-stream blending technologies along with ultraviolet treatment.  While some bottled water companies have given the industry a bad name because it is a very unregulated industry, there are companies out there that do a good job with bottled water.  Also, unless you have a report from the city or have your well tested, most have no idea what is in the water coming from their tap.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2005)

quickly before I head out to the gym ...

 I didn't end up doing measurments becuase my weight was up 3lbs  I have no idea why that would be ... So I knew if I took measurments it'd play with my head.
 My only guess would be that I put on some water weight from the higher carbs on Thurs ... but it wasn't there last week .. so I don't know. I think I'm gonna switch Workout C to Tues and workout B to Thurs. See what happens ..

 Anyways aside from that , yesterday was amazing. I just love how when I with him he can take my mind off of everything ... and just the moment matters. Makes Sunday mornings that much harder ... realizing I'm back in reality.
 I might not get to see him for another 2 weeks ... he might be going up to Halifax next weekend. Bummer


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a blanket statement, BulkMeUp.


Yep that is a blanket statement. There are some bottled water manufacturers that are doing a better job than others that are just cashing in on the bottled water mania.

Even in North America, you are better off drinking bottled water in certain areas. But i was referring specifically to Torontos water supply. It is not bad. There is an unjustified phobia about it, IMO.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I didn't end up doing measurments becuase my weight was up 3lbs  I have no idea why that would be ... So I knew if I took measurments it'd play with my head.


As anoying as it can be, dont fuss too much about it.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As anoying as it can be, dont fuss too much about it.


 Ya ... I just don't understand why the first week weight was down ... then second week it was up 3lbs  ugh ... The only difference was that I used skim milk powder PWO and in meal 3 I ate more carbs than usual ..(but obvoiusly balanced it out with fewer throughout the day ..) So .. ugh 

 I think I'm gonna scratch the idea about making workout C on Tues instead of Thurs.
 Since Thrus are lower fat, higher carbs , I'll make friday higher fats, lower carbs. See what happens ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 4, 2005)

Same thing happened to me during the past 2 weeks. There was almost no change and then up by almost 3 lbs. So long as it hasnt gone to my belly, it dosent bother me


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2005)

Hahaha true .. mine unfortunaly went to my belly a little


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2005)

*Workout A - 
Squats* - 1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Incline DB Flies* - 1:30 RI - *40lbs* 8 , 8 , 7
*Bent Over BB Row - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Seated DB Press - *1:30 RI *25lbs* 12 , 10 , 9
*GHR - *9 , 9
ss'
*Rear Cable Pull - Aparts - **30lbs* 10 , 9

Good workout ... I decided to try some shoulder work today and  no pain!

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Banana, oats , yogurt, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder , oats, yogurt, whey, banana
Meal 2 - Strawberries , oats, yogurt, whey, almond butter
Meal 3 - Pot Barley, chicken, olive oil, apple, fishies
Meal 4 - Sweet Potato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil , fishies
Meal 6 - Barley Flakes, CC, PB, whey

*Additionals - *Salt Substitue, SF maple syrup / Ketchup
*Water - *6L 

Busy day at restaurant .. well wasn't busy but people who fuck up can't take the responsiblity for their actions and try blaming them on others .. even after they make the same mistake 4 times!  was so pissed off. Cheryl kept fucking up and took it out on Holly .. poor Holly she went to the back and started crying.
It was just a mess. We all talked to Holly though and explained she was doing nothing wrong and Cheryl's a fucking low life cunt! 

Now I got homework galor...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Tom!!

With your cut going so well - I guess we should expect progress pics soon right?!  

How is your tummy going? Is the medication still causing you to feel sick and nauseous? 

And don't worry about your weight - give it another week and if things are still 'off' you should then try to change things. 

But I am interested - what cals/macro's are you averaging now? (you are not recording it... which is making me nervous!  ) 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet -
> *Meal 1 - Banana, oats , yogurt, whey
> *PWO* skim milk powder , oats, yogurt, whey, banana
> Meal 2 - Strawberries , oats, yogurt, whey, almond butter
> ...


How did the skim milk powder go PWO? Any tummy upsets?




> ....Cheryl's a fucking low life c#*%t!


 TOM!!! 

That is a really nasty, vial thing to call someone!! Sure they may be a really nasty person - but there is no need to go down to this level to discribe them!! Simply calling them "worthless butt-fluff" is just as good and it means you do not have to resort to their level of ickiness...


Hope your homework went ok? How is school going? Are you getting the hang of the maths yet?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!!
> 
> With your cut going so well - I guess we should expect progress pics soon right?!


 I wish! I have no camera now ...since my digy was messing up my dad took it from me and I have no idea what he did with it ... so I"ll have to go out and buy one, or borrow one from a friend. So maybe .. it won't be soon but there will be piccies at some point. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How is your tummy going? Is the medication still causing you to feel sick and nauseous?


 Well all of Thurs. I had the sick and nauseous feeling ... then on Friday same thing happened. Then On Saturday the sick and nauseous feeling left .. and was replaced with cramps right after I took the pills. Same with Sunday .. the cramps didn't last long though. 
 Just took my morning dose for today and so far nothing ... 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And don't worry about your weight - give it another week and if things are still 'off' you should then try to change things.


 Okay ... I let it get the best of me. This morning I weighed myself .. weight was 145lbs. So I"m still up ... last week I was 143.5lbs.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But I am interested - what cals/macro's are you averaging now? (you are not recording it... which is making me nervous!  )


  hahaha. Okay -
 Sunday - 3200 cals (workout A)
 Monday - 2900 cals (cardio)
 Tues - 3200 cals (Workout B)
 Wed - 2900 cals (Rest)
 Thurs - 3400 cals (Workout C)
 Friday - 2900 cals (cardio)
 Saturday - 2900 cals (rest)

 2900 cals ~ 79G fat (10G sat) , 352G Carbs (38G fiber) , 207G protein
 3200 cals ~ 77G fat (9G sat) , 415G Carbs (46G fiber), 215G protein
 3400 cals ~ 44G fat 7G sat), 528G carbs (53G fiber), 222G protein




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How did the skim milk powder go PWO? Any tummy upsets?


  Opps made a misprint! There was only skim milk powder for PWO , no yogurt.
 It went really well, no stomach upsets or anything.
I was also meaning to ask you ... would you recommend skim milk powder PWO for cardio?? Currently I've just been doing it PWO for weights.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> TOM!!!
> 
> That is a really nasty, vial thing to call someone!! Sure they may be a really nasty person - but there is no need to go down to this level to discribe them!! Simply calling them "worthless butt-fluff" is just as good and it means you do not have to resort to their level of ickiness...


 Sorry Emz! I will now replace that word for 'worthless butt-fluff' in my vocabulary! hahaha luvs it! 'worthless butt-fluff' totally stealing that from you! 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope your homework went ok? How is school going? Are you getting the hang of the maths yet?


 Schools going good .. was up really late doing homework last night .. but on my mid-term I had honours with distinction, it was my first time ever!  (just barley , my avg. was JUST a 90%)
 CALM (career and life managment) - 96%
 PAL (physical active lifestyle) - 96%
 Biology - 89%
 Chemisty - 93%
 Advanced Math 11 - 75%

So hahaha you can defintly see my weak point!! ... I'm getting better though. I'm trying sooo hard! But we just finished doing stuff within the 3rd plane , introducing the Z axis, and elimination and substitution and all that junk. I'm iffy on it ...
 Now we just started up this matrix crap  wow. That's all I can say ... wow.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay ... I let it get the best of me. This morning I weighed myself .. weight was 145lbs. So I"m still up ... last week I was 143.5lbs.


Maybe it is just a temporary side effect of the meds. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> but on my mid-term I had honours with distinction, it was my first time ever!  (just barley , my avg. was JUST a 90%)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom, good job on the school work.  I had math all the way through calculus 3 and differential equations.  I can honestly say that I *hated* matrix stuff.  Pay special attention to algebra and geometry.  That is the stuff you will use all the time in real world situations.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 5, 2005)

Woo to the 145! Woo to the lack of tummy upsets! And woo to life going as planned!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 8, 2005)

Where'd you go? Is everything ok? I miss you!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2005)

Tom??!! You ok??!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys!
Sorry I haven't been updating ... I'm fine and all but the last 4 days have been soooo unbeliably busy. I've been up most nights doing nothing but homework (I NEED SLEEP!!!) ... I had this portfolio due today that is worth 30% on my final mark for that class so I've been spending all free time doing that ....
Worser yet I have to present it on Mon 
And I still have yet to finish an assignment that was due last tues.
*sigh*

But anyways , I'm pretty sure tonight I'll get a breather (unless I forgot something ...) So I'll give this journal a serious update.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Tom, good job on the school work. I had math all the way through calculus 3 and differential equations. I can honestly say that I *hated* matrix stuff. Pay special attention to algebra and geometry. That is the stuff you will use all the time in real world situations.



hahah I HATE *everything* about math!!! And I have another test next thurs.  
This matrix stuff is soo .. retarded. And now were doing these thigns using parbolas (sp?) and I want to shoot myself!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tues Nov 13*

*Training -  Workout  B 
Sumo DL - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 *95lbs* 20
*Decline Bench Press - *1:30 RI - *125lbs* 7 , 7
*Seated Cable Rows - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **60lbs* 7 3/4 , *55lbs* 10 3/4
ss'
*Leg Extensions - **75lbs* 12 , 12
*Cable Side Lateral Raise -  **30lbs* 11/11 , 10/10
ss'
*Single Leg extension (knee work) *- *20lbs* 15/15 , 15/15

Good workout .. wasn't sure how good it was gonna be as the night before at my step class I really really hurt my left side of my glutes / lower back / hams.


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Banana, oats , yogurt, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder , oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - Strawberries , oats, yogurt, whey, almond butter
Meal 3 - Pot Barley, chicken, olive oil, apple, fishies
Meal 4 - Sweet Potato, chicken, broccoli , olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil , fishies
Meal 6 - Barley Flakes, CC, PB, whey

*Additionals - *Salt Substitue, SF maple syrup / Ketchup
*Water - *5L


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

*Training - OFF*


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - pot barley, apple, olive oil, tuna, fishies
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, banana, strawberries, fishies, PB
 Meal 3 - yogurt, whey, banana, strawberries, fishies, PB
Meal 4 - yogurt, whey, banana, strawberries, fishies, PB
Meal 5 - Tuna, olive oil, vinnegar, fishies
Meal 6 - CC , PB , whey, barley flakes

*Additionals - *Salt Substitue, SF maple syrup / Ketchup
*Water - *2.5L

Saw Ed that day  (as he's going away too halifax for the weekend) , it worked out perfectly as I had a veener consultation in the morning up there. Umm ... my teeth turns out won't be looking their best until about 6 months as first I need to get gum surgery done! But so far everything still a go!! 

Umm then I got Ed and Danika at the school for their lunch hour .. they also ende dup skipping their first period. Then I took them back for their last class and I stayed in my car doing my homeowork for an hour .. omg I was so cold as I don't own a winters jacket! I was shivering so bad.
So they got off school so we had to drop Ed off at Youth Peer Tutoring then me and Danika went shopping, lots of fun! We couldn't find me a winters jacket though ... so then we got Ed shoped some more couldn't find one. Danika had to go to work .. then afterwards me and Ed finally found a good jacket! So much warmer now.

then after that we went to see a hypnotist show, omg that was so much!! it was hillarious ... there was this one point where he made all the people (the volunteers who wanted to be hypnotized) belive they were zoo keepers and the audience were all monkeys with fleas in their hairs that had to be picked out ... me and Ed were right out in the open dead centre and I looked over at him and he started laughing and went 'Your so fucked!' hahah I had liek 4 people messing up my hair and there was nothing I could do to stop them!! hahaha

And jsut some other stuff ... it was another amazing night.


So becuase of this there was one point where there was 5 hours between my shakes .. but I don't care 
And I didn't drink any water .. I drank that 2.5L right before bed. But it was so weird as I still had to pee TONS! And according to the pee test I was never dehydrated  ... I guess the extra 1-2 liters I drank the day beforehand came in handy????


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

*Dec 8*

*Training -  Workout  C
V-Bar Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12 *120lbs* 12, 11 , 9 , 8
*Reverse DB Lunges -  *1:00 between legs RI - *55lbs* 12/12, 10/10 (left toes were bothering me ..)
*WG Lat pulldown - *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12, 9 + 1 cheat, 8 1/4
*DB Curl - **35lbs* 2 DROP *30lbs* 6 , *30lbs* 7, 7
ss
*Incline BB Extension - **95lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Hammer Curls -  **25lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 10/10
ss'
*CG bench Press -  **70lbs* 12, 9 , 10


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Banana, oats , yogurt, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder , oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
Meal 3 - WW / Multigrain / Flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
Meal 4 - WW / Multigrain / Flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
Meal 5 - sweet potato, egg whites
Meal 6 - Barley Flakes, CC, PB, whey

*Additionals - *Salt Substitue, SF maple syrup / Ketchup
*Water - *5L

So I meet an 8 year old anorexic girl today at work ... it was heartbreaking.
Kids at school are teasing her calling her 'frog girl' (they use to call me 'frog - boy') , she refuses to go school unless she has make-up on ... her mom took her make-up so she no longer is going .. the kids keep teasing her.
She's the stepdaughter of a family friend .. she's gonna be coming to the house some day I guess to meet my sisters and they wanted me to talk with her as I managed to ' beat ' it. 
......
What do I do? I mean .... how am I suppos to help? .. she's 8 years old.
hell how can I help her when I can't even help myself? 
... my emotions are so mixed right now. I just don't know what to do ..
What am I suppos to say? .. It'd be so muche asier if she was older .. but she's 8!
I didn't get a chance to talk to her at the restaurant as she's really really shy .. All I know is I want to try and help anyway I can. I jsut don't know how to go about doing it ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok gonna try this tomorrow see if it works ...

Meal 1 - 1 cup yogurt, 1 scoop whey, 50G oats
*PWO* (cardio) 1 cup yogurt, 1 scoop whey, 60G oats, 50G banana
Meal 2 - 1 cup yogurt, .75scoops of whey, 40G oats, 1.5 TBSP PB,
Meal 3 - 1/2 cup pot barley, 80G chicken, 1 apple, 2 tsp. olive oil, 3, fish oil
Meal 4 - 100G sweet tato, 1/2 TBSP almond butter, 3 fsihies, 80G chicken, broccoli, 2tsp. olive oil
Meal 5 - 250ml egg whites, 2 tsp. olive oil, 1/2 can of tuna, 4 fish oil
meal 6 - 10G barley flakes, 1 cup CC, .25 scoops whey, 1 TBSP PB

Totals - 
2887 cals
91G fat (12G sat)
265G carbs (27G fiber)
253G protein

See how my body reacts ...
think this is a stupid idea??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What do I do? I mean .... how am I suppos to help? .. she's 8 years old.
> hell how can I help her when I can't even help myself?
> ... my emotions are so mixed right now. I just don't know what to do ..
> What am I suppos to say? .. It'd be so muche asier if she was older .. but she's 8!
> I didn't get a chance to talk to her at the restaurant as she's really really shy .. All I know is I want to try and help anyway I can. I jsut don't know how to go about doing it ..


Be her friend tom... She will need a friend. 

Someone to tell her she is wonderful and fun to be around. Someone to say that she is beautiful and unique and gorgous.

But mostly she will need someone she can talk to... So just let her talk to you. Try to let her know she can talk to you!! Just be with her and letter her ramble and chat to you when/how she wants...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok gonna try this tomorrow see if it works ...
> 
> Meal 1 - 1 cup yogurt, 1 scoop whey, 50G oats
> *PWO* (cardio) 1 cup yogurt, 1 scoop whey, 60G oats, 50G banana
> ...


Looks ok... Not a stupid idea at all... (did you get the idea from Adrian - that is, iso-calorific??)

But: what about vegetables?!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Be her friend tom... She will need a friend.
> 
> Someone to tell her she is wonderful and fun to be around. Someone to say that she is beautiful and unique and gorgous.
> 
> But mostly she will need someone she can talk to... So just let her talk to you. Try to let her know she can talk to you!! Just be with her and letter her ramble and chat to you when/how she wants...



Thanks ..
That's what I figured .. just try and be her friend. Let her know that theres someone here that won't judge her or pressure her into trying to eat. When I was at the restaurant my mom was telling her about my sisters and she said ' And they eat tons! Which is good!' And ugh. I know whenever someone would make those comments to me, it'd just piss me off so much .. I just wanted someone who wouldn't look 'down' on me, and saw me for me and not the disorder.
I'll try my best.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks ok... Not a stupid idea at all... (did you get the idea from Adrian - that is, iso-calorific??)
> 
> But: what about vegetables?!



only ok??? hahahah does that mean I should be switching something up?? 
I was thinking I may need more PWO .. but wasn't sure.

hahah didn't even realize it was iso -calorific!! I just thought of having a day with lower carbs and higher fats. I figured drop my carbs down to about 250G and fill the rest of the cals up with fats. But in order to have my cals at 2900 I was gonna need like 115G of fat  - little bit too much ... so I figured i'd just do a medium and slightly overdose on the protein and fats.


As for Veggies .... 
I know I should be eating more ... and I so would! Now that I've found that 'No - salt' stuff 
But my problem now comes down to money ... My groceries are already costing me $80 a week and I'm struggling to get by ... espically with X-mas around the corner! I have zilch for money and I have zilch x-mas presents bought .. *sigh*
So hopefully after X-mas I can start eating more veggies (it'd probabaly be all broccoli  OMFG I'm addicted to that stuff) or maybe after I continue to lose weight and my cal requirements drop and I have to buy less 'real' food I can replace the difference with some more veggies.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

Hope things are going well for school. You can use this time to ease up on the gym a bit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> only ok??? hahahah does that mean I should be switching something up??
> I was thinking I may need more PWO .. but wasn't sure.


Ok - well your PWO is:
1 cup yoghurt, 1 scoop whey, 60G oats, 50G banana

For Post cardio right? And this should be about: 70g carbs and 45g protein?? So that is perfect for you (~0.5g per pound carbs and ~0.33g protein - which is a little high - you could get away with 36g - but stick with the higher intake if you wish)



> hahah didn't even realize it was iso -calorific!! I just thought of having a day with lower carbs and higher fats. I figured drop my carbs down to about 250G and fill the rest of the cals up with fats. But in order to have my cals at 2900 I was gonna need like 115G of fat  - little bit too much ... so I figured i'd just do a medium and slightly overdose on the protein and fats.


Fat intake is all relative tom - if your carbs drop then your fats will go up - if your carbs are up, your fat will drop... So 115g would not really be too much if you dropped your carbs to compensate.

I know small females having up near 180g of fat/day because they are doing keto diets!! 




> As for Veggies ....
> I know I should be eating more ... and I so would! Now that I've found that 'No - salt' stuff


Just be careful you don't eat too much! It has lots of potassium in it!



> But my problem now comes down to money ... My groceries are already costing me $80 a week and I'm struggling to get by ... espically with X-mas around the corner! I have zilch for money and I have zilch x-mas presents bought .. *sigh*
> So hopefully after X-mas I can start eating more veggies (it'd probabaly be all broccoli  OMFG I'm addicted to that stuff)


I completely understand money issues (have enough myself!  ) but you should try to get some vegetables... What about sales? Or discount vege places? You can alter your vegetables each week depending on what is on special at the store... Or how about frozen vegetables? Are they cheaper?




> or maybe after I continue to lose weight and my cal requirements drop and I have to buy less 'real' food I can replace the difference with some more veggies.
> *fingers crossed*


You might get your wish Tom - but it is not something you want to wish for...

Unfortunately, if you cut ~10% of your body weight (so, at 145 if you cut 14.5 pounds to ~130 pounds) your muscles will cut their energy output by 20-30% due to a downregulation of leptin expression...  And - it seems that you can't really bring this back up to pre-weight loss either - no matter what you do (note - this is just muscle metabolism - not total body energy output - total body energy output only drops that much in the face of near starvation).

...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2005)

ps: How is the tummy going?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahah I HATE *everything* about math!!! And I have another test next thurs.
> This matrix stuff is soo .. retarded. And now were doing these thigns using parbolas (sp?) and I want to shoot myself!


Here is the deal on math, as I see it now that I'm older and have been through it:  Matrix Theory, Linear Algebra, Differential Equations, Calculus based Physics are all just tests of your ability to solve problems.  That is all they are.  Unless you go into a mathematics based science for a career, you well never use them again. So, you have to do them to pass, right?  Get good at them, it helps you learn to solve problems.    Algebra and geometry are things you do use in every day life.  Every time Emma converts from metric to us she is using algebra.  When you decide to tile your kitchen, roof your house, hang pictures in a line, etc. you will always be using geometry.  Knowing how to make things square and plumb for yourself will save you alot of contractor money down the road. You would be amazed at the power a kite string holds.  .

 However, you will run into these same tests of being able to learn subject matter all through college in different subjects.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

> then after that we went to see a hypnotist show, omg that was so much!! it was hillarious ... there was this one point where he made all the people (the volunteers who wanted to be hypnotized) belive they were zoo keepers and the audience were all monkeys with fleas in their hairs that had to be picked out ... me and Ed were right out in the open dead centre and I looked over at him and he started laughing and went 'Your so fucked!' hahah I had liek 4 people messing up my hair and there was nothing I could do to stop them!! hahaha


Here is a good one.  My wife and I went to a hypnotist show with her parents.  This was when we were dating (1993 i think)  He called for volunteers and of course, I had to go up Well, he made us all take our pants off..  No problem right?  Well, my boxers were on backwards.  Didn't know it until I got back to the table and my mother in law was laughing so hard I thought she would need cpr.  I didn't believe them, but damn, I found out when I went to bed that night it was true!  Never put 'em on backwards  before or since.  What are the odds of that?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope things are going well for school. You can use this time to ease up on the gym a bit.


Well I know right now that I'm gonna get a REALLY REALLY good mark on my portfolio. Assuming of course I don't fuck the presentation up, which I don't think I will. I've been getting so much more comfortable in front of groups of people hahaha it's scary.
See to mark the porfolios the person has to go up and present it in front of the class, then the teacher along with 3 helpers from the class that she's chosen marks it. I was chosen as one of the helpers so I know exactly what she's looking for and I've seen the marking sheet by which points are taken off for whatever reason. And I've seen how she marks people and what she considers to be 'good'. And not to toot my own horn but I really like I'm gonna make a 95 - 100% on this!! 

As for the gym ... well. I just finsihed week 7 off this routine ... if there was a week I was gonna take off for school it would be around jan. 30th when my exams start. But what I'm trying to do it make it untill march , and take my week off of training for march break.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - well your PWO is:
> 1 cup yoghurt, 1 scoop whey, 60G oats, 50G banana
> 
> For Post cardio right? And this should be about: 70g carbs and 45g protein?? So that is perfect for you (~0.5g per pound carbs and ~0.33g protein - which is a little high - you could get away with 36g - but stick with the higher intake if you wish)


ok thanks 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Fat intake is all relative tom - if your carbs drop then your fats will go up - if your carbs are up, your fat will drop... So 115g would not really be too much if you dropped your carbs to compensate.
> 
> I know small females having up near 180g of fat/day because they are doing keto diets!!


O really??? Well .. hmm in your personal opion what do you think would be better? Slightly higher fat / protein or jsut higher fat?? Or does it really not matter ..
But anyways I don't think it'll matter anyways as I need to lower cals anyways , didn't lose anything this week. So my protein and fat is back to roughly regular levels.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just be careful you don't eat too much! It has lots of potassium in it!


I knew there was lot of pottasium in it .. but I didn't know too much could be a bad thing. I use BUCKET loads .. everyones always like  want any food with your salt?!?!
Hmm ... I guess I should cut down then ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I completely understand money issues (have enough myself!  ) but you should try to get some vegetables... What about sales? Or discount vege places? You can alter your vegetables each week depending on what is on special at the store... Or how about frozen vegetables? Are they cheaper?


The only two places we have for groceries are Sobey's and Superstore.. I shop at superstore stuff is generally cheaper there. And theres never any sales for veggies .. as least what I see anyways.
I currently only buy the frozen veggies though, less bloat / gas with them.
So  - need to figure out a way too get more veggies in me ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You might get your wish Tom - but it is not something you want to wish for...
> 
> Unfortunately, if you cut ~10% of your body weight (so, at 145 if you cut 14.5 pounds to ~130 pounds) your muscles will cut their energy output by 20-30% due to a downregulation of leptin expression...  And - it seems that you can't really bring this back up to pre-weight loss either - no matter what you do (note - this is just muscle metabolism - not total body energy output - total body energy output only drops that much in the face of near starvation).
> 
> ...


hmmm ... well I'll just go with it see what happens. I'm not too concerened about my requirments dropping as I'm finding it kidna hard to eat the amount I'm currently eating. My high carb day (3400 cals) is hard as hell! I always feel so .. 'icky' and gross and just lethargic.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Here is the deal on math, as I see it now that I'm older and have been through it: Matrix Theory, Linear Algebra, Differential Equations, Calculus based Physics are all just tests of your ability to solve problems. That is all they are. Unless you go into a mathematics based science for a career, you well never use them again. So, you have to do them to pass, right? Get good at them, it helps you learn to solve problems. Algebra and geometry are things you do use in every day life. Every time Emma converts from metric to us she is using algebra. When you decide to tile your kitchen, roof your house, hang pictures in a line, etc. you will always be using geometry. Knowing how to make things square and plumb for yourself will save you alot of contractor money down the road. You would be amazed at the power a kite string holds.  .
> 
> However, you will run into these same tests of being able to learn subject matter all through college in different subjects.


 hahaha ya thats true.
 It's just so friggin confusing at times. Although yesterday in class I answered this super long question thingy and I got it right! Omg it was the first time since October I actually answered a question correctly I got so pumped  I was practically dancing in my seat.

 I don't even want to think what university math stuff is gonna be like 


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Here is a good one. My wife and I went to a hypnotist show with her parents. This was when we were dating (1993 i think) He called for volunteers and of course, I had to go up Well, he made us all take our pants off.. No problem right? Well, my boxers were on backwards. Didn't know it until I got back to the table and my mother in law was laughing so hard I thought she would need cpr. I didn't believe them, but damn, I found out when I went to bed that night it was true! Never put 'em on backwards before or since. What are the odds of that?


LMAO! That's hillarious!!!
It reminded of when he made them all believe it was raining hundred dollar bills and then he said okay just put those bills somehwere safe and this one guy who was sitting in his chair just THRUSTED (not a little thrust, we went full out) his hips into the air and then started putting his hands down his pants to protect his money! 
Did you actually rememeber all the stuff that happened too you while you were hypnotized?? Or was it just like a blackout and you have no idea what happened??


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

*Weight / measurments*

Ok , it's that time again.
*
Nov. 11 ----------------------------> Dec 10

Forearms -  *9.3" -------------------> 9.4"
*Arms - *12.1" -------------------------> 12"
*Chest - *39.1" ----------------------> 39"
*Waist -  *27.6" ---------------------> 27.4"
*Under Naval - *30.1" ---------------> 29.6"
*Thighs -  *21.1" --------------------> 20.7"
*Glutes - *35" ----------------------> 35.6" 
*Calves - *12.4" ---------------------> 12.7"
*Weight -  *143.5lbs ------------------> 145lbs

Great isn't it how I decided to start cutting a month ago .. and after a month my weight has actually increased 
Either way though the measurments came out good! Was a little upset about losing .1" off my arms , but it's only .1" right?
Was really excited about my 'under naval' measurment , but was EXTREMLY pumped over my glutes! awsome how they went up so much when my legs actually decreased!

The only realy body part I'm having problems with is how my chest looks from a side view. See With my chest being one of my more 'larger' body parts, and me having really really big/pointy shoulder blades it makes me look 'pointy' and 'thick' from a side view, like I have man boobs. I'd much perfer a 'flatter' chest then the current chest I have. And when I just wear a regular t-shirt becuase I'm more thick up there it makes my stomach look bigger than what it actually is. So i don't kow how to go about fixing this. I only right now do 5 sets for my chest .. 3 sets of flies and 2 sets of pressing. Then again I have also been prioritizing my back .. which might not be making matters better. I've also noticed I'm started to add some mass to my lower back which I'm really not liking. But if I start decreasing my back work then my workouts are gonna be half assed. So I don't know what to do ..

I'm probabaly just over thinking things as once I start losing some more fat things will even out probably.

Anyways I've decided to lower cals about 5 - 7% so this is how things are looking

Sun - 3100 cals (workout A) 
Mon - 2700 cals ( Step - Class) 
Tues - 3100 cals ( Workout B)
Wed - 2700 cals (OFF)
Thurs - 3250 cals (Workout C)
Fri - 2700 cals (Cardio)
Sat - 2700 cals (OFF)

Average - 2892 cals
Average before - 3057 cals


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 10, 2005)

"I don't even want to think what university math stuff is gonna be like" - If you can...go through th arts not the sciences. University math is so much more abstract and complicated, a lot more algebra (using variables) then regular math. It's focusing less on concrete numbers, and more on concepts (hence the use of variables...). 

I didn't know you were officially cutting. Well then...good luck!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha ya thats true.
> It's just so friggin confusing at times. Although yesterday in class I answered this super long question thingy and I got it right! Omg it was the first time since October I actually answered a question correctly I got so pumped  I was practically dancing in my seat.
> 
> I don't even want to think what university math stuff is gonna be like
> ...


The pants thing was firrst and after that, about 5 of the 15 of us were asked to go sit down because he said you have to be in the right state of mind to be hypnotized and we weren't focused enough.  So, I don't really know.  The ones that stayed did some crazy things, though.  He seemed to have complete control over them.  I was too skeptical to let myself relax enough.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Emma-Leigh
> I completely understand money issues (have enough myself!  ) but you should try to get some vegetables... What about sales? Or discount vege places? You can alter your vegetables each week depending on what is on special at the store... Or how about frozen vegetables? Are they cheaper?





> The only two places we have for groceries are Sobey's and Superstore.. I shop at superstore stuff is generally cheaper there. And theres never any sales for veggies .. as least what I see anyways.
> I currently only buy the frozen veggies though, less bloat / gas with them.
> So  - need to figure out a way too get more veggies in me ..


Tom, you might want to follow along in this journal.  It won't pay off immedialtely, but with a little planning and a small initial investment, you could have your own fresh veggies all summer!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hmmm ... well I'll just go with it see what happens. I'm not too concerened about my requirments dropping as I'm finding it kidna hard to eat the amount I'm currently eating. My high carb day (3400 cals) is hard as hell! I always feel so .. 'icky' and gross and just lethargic.


I may have mentioned this before. Eventually everyone will get near a weight that they are happy with. There is not much point in bulking and cutting from then on. You would have to maintain. 

If you cut, you run the risk of loosing lbm in the process. So a better thing to do is to recomp. It can be painfully slow, but since you are at a weight you like, you can loose fat with minimal lbm loss. To me that seems like a sound plan.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> "I don't even want to think what university math stuff is gonna be like" - If you can...go through th arts not the sciences. University math is so much more abstract and complicated, a lot more algebra (using variables) then regular math. It's focusing less on concrete numbers, and more on concepts (hence the use of variables...).


wow ... that  has now turned into a 
and I know I'll have to be taking it as I'm practically gonna be taking everything you are once I get up there!!



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were officially cutting. Well then...good luck!


Thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The pants thing was firrst and after that, about 5 of the 15 of us were asked to go sit down because he said you have to be in the right state of mind to be hypnotized and we weren't focused enough. So, I don't really know. The ones that stayed did some crazy things, though. He seemed to have complete control over them. I was too skeptical to let myself relax enough.


 Ya he did the same thing .. he did a serious of tests and then afterwards sent some people back to the audience.
 I really wonder what the next day would of been like for the people hypnotized??? Like if they would be able to rememeber anything at all.
 Hopefully the guy comes to my school down here (he did in grade 9 .. but I missed him) and this time I might actually go up and see if it would work on me.


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Tom, you might want to follow along in this journal. It won't pay off immedialtely, but with a little planning and a small initial investment, you could have your own fresh veggies all summer!


ya I've seen that journal! Looks really neat.
Just not sure If I could do it .. I'm so friggin forgetful. I had to do a Bio project using plants and an experimental variable and see what the results were ... well I practically forgot to water my plants every single day! worse thing is they were right out in the open so I would always see them .. just never got around to watering them!
But I'm defintly gonna keep following along and who knows I may give it a shot


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I may have mentioned this before. Eventually everyone will get near a weight that they are happy with. There is not much point in bulking and cutting from then on. You would have to maintain.
> 
> If you cut, you run the risk of loosing lbm in the process. So a better thing to do is to recomp. It can be painfully slow, but since you are at a weight you like, you can loose fat with minimal lbm loss. To me that seems like a sound plan.



The reason why i've decided to cut is because .. well I'm not happy with my weight. I want to be smaller .. I want smaller legs, smaller stomach (which I know would happen either way) , alot smaller chest, and get rid of some of the mass I put on my damn lower back 
And then if I do lose alot of LBM in the process. Well I lose alot of LBM. And from there I'll recomp. I think I was most confident with my body right before I went to Toronto, when I was recomping and around 137lbs. Then after toronto I had put on some fat / lost some LBM from my really really messed up diet.
So I'm just gonna go witht he flow and see what happens. If I don't like it well I can always change once again.
Besides I think the reason my last cut went so horrible was the fact that I was doing a stupid ass routine, doing HIIT cardio everyday (on top of other cardio) and eating like 1000 cals a day, I remember one week I lost 5lbs .. and it wasn't mostly water as I had been cutting already for about 3 weeks.
So this time I'm eating sensibly, got a good routine layed out and am only doing cardio 2x a week (I may throw in another LOW intensity cardio day as results slow) and thats it.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

*Dec 10*

*Training -  OFF*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Banana, oats , yogurt, whey, PB , fishies
Meal 2 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, apple
Meal 3 - banana, oats, yogurt, whey, almond butter
Meal 4 - sweet potato, chicken, olive oil, broccoli,
Meal 5 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies, yogurt
Meal 6 - Barley Flakes, CC, PB, whey

*Macros - *
2698 cals
Fat - 83G (10G sat)
Carbs - 269G (28G fiber)
Protein - 221G
(gonna log macros just for this week, then I'll probably stop again)

*Additionals - *Salt Substitue, SF maple syrup / Ketchup / Crystal light powder
*Water - *3L

Today was just one of those days .. woke up this morning just exhausted and was feeling 'down' . didn't actually take a shower until 3PM in the afternoon, I spent most the day lazing around in my PJ's watching TV.
Then I went to work .. fun fun 
And I've jsut been lazing around ever since .. just sitting here doing nothing but listening too some music Ed sent me. (omg I love his music)
I really really *really* need to clean my room .. theres plates / mugs EVERYWHERE and papers flew all across my floor along with clothes and towels. And my floor hasn't seen a vaccum cleaner in at least 3 months. I've never let my room get this bad before 
And I really need to start some homework .. got another huge project due the 19th (yay what a great B-day present ) , I think I'm just gonna do it on the benefits of lighting some weights.
I've also decided this year I'm not cheating on my B-day / X-mas ... not sure but I think my mom was a little upset. I don't know why .. I mean I'll be there with them over dinner eating my own food , it's the company of each other that matters, not the food, at least that was my understanding.

Also really hoping this lowered cal stuff works out .. I mean I was eating an average of 3000 cals the first week and I lost 1.5lbs .. then the next week I gained 3lbs and then after that I lost another 1.5lbs  - So just gonna see what happens. Might have to bring cals back up.
Anyways really need to get started on my list of things to do .. it's already 10pm hahaha I really don't see me putting a dent in that list tonight.

--- EDIT ---
Forgot to mention how my stomach is doing ..
Well I ran out of the meds on Wed. So I got a doctor appointment on Friday to see if I need another treatment. He was like .. your done already?? And I was like ya .. the treatment is only 7 days. So he was like  I thought it was 10-15 days worth! .. So he gave me another perscription for it. yesterday went fine .. but today after taken the meds I got horrible stomach cramps 
he also gave me this sheet for when I'm done this treatment .. it's to go up to the hospital and it's some sort of breath test that'll tell if the bacteria is still in my stomach or not. He said I might need 3 - 4 treatments ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

OO I was also thinking abotu something.
i think the GI of oat bran is slightly less than oats ..
So i was thinking in my shakes (not around my workouts - just like the ones I have on my off days) if replacing the oats with oat bran would be a good idea? - I wonder if the shake would have the same consistancy ..
I'm probably just over analyzing things and my regular oats would be fine ..
(just something that was on my mind I thought I'd share)


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> wow ... that  has now turned into a
> and I know I'll have to be taking it as I'm practically gonna be taking everything you are once I get up there!!



Lol...no, you misunderstood. That's the beauty of it! I'm not taking ANY math or science courses. Just one "natural science"..it's kind of science for jocks. She explains the elements of a cell, what evolution is, what proteins are made up of (basically just grade 11 and 12 bio over again). It's awesome, don't even stress. This is, of course, assuming you're doing a B.A. in kin and not a B.Sc



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And then if I do lose alot of LBM in the process. Well I lose alot of LBM.



But won't this make your bf go up?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've also decided this year I'm not cheating on my B-day / X-mas ... .


 if you be moderate and eat a resonable amount, nothing much will happen. Maybe fat loss will slow down a bit during those weeks, but you will be back on track come Jan. I dont think you need to be so strict. Your B/Day and X-mas come along only once a year. Then you have the rest of the year to work things out.

Oat Bran will give you more fibre and less carbs than oats. Your shake will be thicker, assuming you add the same quantity of water. Unless you need the extra fibre (=more bloat as well), i would suggest that you dont bother.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> if you be moderate and eat a resonable amount, nothing much will happen. Maybe fat loss will slow down a bit during those weeks, but you will be back on track come Jan. I dont think you need to be so strict. Your B/Day and X-mas come along only once a year. Then you have the rest of the year to work things out.
> 
> Oat Bran will give you more fibre and less carbs than oats. Your shake will be thicker, assuming you add the same quantity of water. Unless you need the extra fibre (=more bloat as well), i would suggest that you dont bother.


But see ... okay I know they only come around once a year, and I know if I 'indulge' a bit, hell even if I go full out nothing much will happen. I know that. But the thing is .. I don't want to eat that food. I'm content with what I'm eating right now .. I have no 'cravings' for that food, so why would I eat something I don't want too? It's the reason why i haven't been having any cheats for like the last .. month or two now?? I just don't feel the need 
If it makes ya feel better though I WILL be cheating some point soon. I found out Ed wanted to get me a perfect B-day and x-mas present. But he was upset because he dosen't have a job right now and he dosen't have alot of money (found this all out through Danika - his best friend and like my twin! hahaha we get along so well it's scary.) So .. I felt bad. becuase A I HATE when people buy me things (I'm sure you found that out in T-dot!) and secondly he has to get me TWO presents and thirdly I'm selfish .. and the more money he spends from his savings before he quit his job the sooner he'll have to get another job .. which means it'll be hard as hell to see each other..
So i was talking to him last night and I said instead of exchanging B-day present how about we just plan a special day, just the two of us. I suggested we could go to this Sushi restuarant that he really wanted to take me too , before he found out about my diety stuff and just rent a movie and possibly me stay up there for the night / him down here and that'd be the best b-day / x-mas present I could ever get.
So I'll be cheating at the sushi restaurant  - I'm gonna see if possibly they have a website or if Danika could secertly get me a menu so I could figure out before I get there as to see what my best options would be ..

P.S. Thanks about the oatbran! Certianly don't need my shakes any more thicker


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But won't this make your bf go up?


yup , but meh 
I'm doubting I'm gonna lose much LBM , and if I do well I can always change things around again. Just gonna go with it. If I can't get down to 130lbs with being lean, well I know my body just won't ever get there. So I'll divise something else.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But see ... okay I know they only come around once a year, and I know if I 'indulge' a bit, hell even if I go full out nothing much will happen. I know that. But the thing is .. I don't want to eat that food. I'm content with what I'm eating right now .. I have no 'cravings' for that food, so why would I eat something I don't want too? It's the reason why i haven't been having any cheats for like the last .. month or two now?? I just don't feel the need


No, am not trying to convince you to eat if you dont want it. Am just saying that it is an occasion, so you should relax and take it easy. You dont need to eat things only when you have cravings. You should be able to indugle and keep things under control most at all times. That is being sucessful with your diet. But anyway, it is upto you as to what you prefer to do 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So I'll be cheating at the sushi restaurant  -


Considering you have tummy issues, am not sure sushi is something you should eat right now. Maybe Emma can give you better advice on this


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Considering you have tummy issues, am not sure sushi is something you should eat right now. Maybe Emma can give you better advice on this


I'll be getting ahold of the menu somehow and I'll be bouncing idea back and forth as to what I eat.
i don't care if it hurts like a bitch! ... this is something I know would makes Ed's night.
But I really don't think there'd be a problem with some different types of sushi .. would there?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 11, 2005)

*Dec 11*

*Training - Workout A
Squats - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *165lbs* 8, 8 , 8 , 7 (back rounded)
*Incline DB Flies - *1:30RI - *40lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Bent over BB Rows - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8, 8 , 8 , 7 + 1 cheat
*Seated DB Press - *1:30 RI - *25lbs* 12 , 9 1/2 *2:20 RI* 9
*GHR - *12, 12
ss'
*Reverse DB Flies - **30lbs* 11, 10

Good workout! The depths on my squats were DEEP! I'd even go so far as to say they were full squats, ass was just nearly to the ground.
Although currently I'm getting some pains in my right shoulder now .. nothing like the pains that were in my left shoulder. .. hmm maybe I should go a little lighter next time.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Banana, oats , yogurt, whey,
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oats, yogurt, whey, almond butter
Meal 3 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, apple, fishies
Meal 4 - sweet potato, chicken, olive oil, broccoli,
Meal 5 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - Barley Flakes, CC, PB, whey

*Macros - *
3097 cals
Fat - 76G (9G sat)
Carbs - 396G (43G fiber)
Protein - 213G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia
*Water - *3L

Well pre workout nutrition timing was off today ... went to the gym and my acess code was denied I was locked out!! But there were two other cars in the lot so I knew if I waited long enough when someone was gonna leave they'd let me in ... luckily I only waited about 10 minutes.

AND TRYING TO MEMORIZE THIS PORTFOLIO TOMORROW IS BRUTUAL! I'M GONNA FUCK UP SO BAD!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2005)

*Dec 12*

*Training - Good old Step class*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, apple ,fishies
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, almond butter, whey, banana
Meal 3 - yogurt, oats , almond butter, whey, banana, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli
*PWO* yougurt, oats, whey, banana, (this was real food  )
Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

omg .. so last night I ran out of yogurt, so I couldn't make my PWO a shake (as I only really like it if it sat overnight in the fridge) so I decided just to make it real food as I did grocery shopping ... it was yummy as hell!!  but right now the bloat / pain in my stomach was so not worth it ..

*Macros - *
2699 cals
Fat - 72G (9G sat)
Carbs - 302G (31G fiber)
Protein - 212G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, crystal light, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

So anyways ... guess what I got on my portfolio??? 98% Whoo - hoo!!! I woulda got 100% she said but I let my nerves get the best of me and I screwed up a part of my presentation 
Only 5 more school days till x-mas break


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dec. 13*

*Training - Workout B
Sumo DL - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 12 , *155lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8 *95lbs* 20 (need to work on depth for these)
*Decline BB press - *1:30 - *125lbs* 8 , 6 
*Seated Cable Row - *1;30 RI - *125lbs* 8 , 7 , 7 , 7
*Straight Arm pulldown - **55lbs* 12 , 12
ss'
*Leg Extension - **80lbs* 10, 10
*Seated Sidle Lateral raises - **15lbs* 12 , 12
ss'
*Rehab knee work on leg extension - **20lbs* 15/15 , 15/15

Good workout I guess. Declines I gained a rep on first set but lost a rep on second ..
Shoulders are certainly feeling sore. can't decide if it's pain or not. So i went light today for the side laterals.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, almond butter, whey
Meal 3 - pot barley, olive oil, chicken, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli, apple
Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3097 cals
Fat - 76G (9G sat)
Carbs - 396G (43G fiber)
Protein - 213G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

Well I think Ed blew me off tonight ??? .. *sigh* 
Hopefully school will be canceled tomorrow , snowing pretty bad. I just need a break to catch my breath.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am wayyyy too far behind to catch up!!  Can you summerise the last page for me??!! 



			
				Tom_B[B said:
			
		

> Macros - [/B]
> 2699 cals
> Fat - 72G (9G sat)
> Carbs - 302G (31G fiber)
> Protein - 212G


Looks good tom...?? So you have gone off the idea of increasing fats/protein?



> So anyways ... guess what I got on my portfolio??? 98% Whoo - hoo!!! I woulda got 100% she said but I let my nerves get the best of me and I screwed up a part of my presentation
> Only 5 more school days till x-mas break






*WOO HOO*



WOW! Congratulations tom!​

That is fantastic!! You must be so pleased!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am wayyyy too far behind to catch up!!  Can you summerise the last page for me??!!


hahaha you didn't miss much - basically had to go on another treatment for my tummy (my doctor was like 'your done already??! I thought one treatment was for 10 - 15 days - mine was for only 7) and I put up a new set of measurments 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good tom...?? So you have gone off the idea of increasing fats/protein?


Hmmm ... I'm still not sure. I know you always say that increasing protein while cutting is a good idea , but how much more ?? ..
What I think I'm gonna try is this 
Sun - 3100 cals - moderate carbs (400G worth)
Mon - 2700 cals (cardio) - little less than mod carbs (around 300G)
Tues - 3100 cals again
Wed - 2700 cals (off) - around 300G carbs (wasn't sure about this .. maybe 200G would be better with some higher fat / protein ..)
Thurs - 3250 cals - Low fat HIGH carbs
Fri - 2700 cals - cardio - 
This is where I'm really not sure .. since the pervious day I had low fat high carbs I was thinking possible do low carbs maybe around 150 - 200G ?? and then fill the rest in with fats a protein.
And just to double check it'd be alright on this day too have less pre workout?

Any suggestions / tips would be VERY much appricated LOL




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WOW! Congratulations tom!​


thanks Emma


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2005)

*Dec 14*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey, almond butter
Meal 2 -  pot barley, olive oil, chicken, fishies, apple, tuna
Meal 3 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey, almond butter
meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli, tuna
Meal 5 - Egg whites, olive oil, fishies, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2683 cals
Fat - 71G (9G sat)
Carbs - 277G (28G fiber)
Protein - 237G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

Now school today  was canceled due to snow. It's still really bad so it'll more than likely be canceled tomorrow as well, as I was gonna have to miss tomorrow anyways becuase an emergency came up at work , so I'll be working all day tomorrow .. This way is schools canceled I can't get behind in anything.

Anyways I've been doing some math , I'm guestimating myself at 11 or 12% BF (I'm actually starting to see abs! kindaish .. but my stomach is getting REALLY REALLY tight - I was getting into bed last night and I bent a certain way and in my mirrior the way I was bent  major abbies!) so okay lets say I do lose alot of LBM dropping my 15lbs .. well lets say out of those 15lbs I only lose 7lbs of body fat .. that's STILL gonna make my BF at 7% once I hit 130lbs! So unless I do something INCREDIABLY stupid with my nutrtion / cardio , then I think everythings gonna work out.

hahaha I was talking to my mom before I went to bed and I had a t-shirt on and before she left the room she was like - do your muscle thing (she meant hit a double front Bi pose) , I can see your getting more muscles in your arms. So I did and her face just droped and then I turned around so she could see my rear delts and she went 'holy crap!! Your looking so good Lewie! You muslce man you , your arms oh my god. It's awsome how umm ... they other people .. they have to take those .. things (she meant steriods) to look like that and your doing it with eating your healthy food! And your getting all veiny and everything! Your seriously looking really good Lewie.'
that made me feel better and now I know I'm not imaging things in the mirror. I know I know where close to a 'muscle man' hahaha and that my arms are puny and everything and I'm lacking serious muscle- it just lets me know that I am dropping my fat and everythings becoming more defined.

Anyways enough ranting about my results thus far - can you blame me though???! I'm so pumped


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 15, 2005)

Life is good...


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 15, 2005)

Life is good...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Life is good...


Hey there, Jaim.  I just saw the picture of you winning first place in the competition you entered.  Congratulations


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha you didn't miss much - basically had to go on another treatment for my tummy (my doctor was like 'your done already??! I thought one treatment was for 10 - 15 days - mine was for only 7) and I put up a new set of measurments


 Arggg.... Your doctor is an idiot!  You SHOULD be treated for 10-14 days!! You should have demanded another treatment... It is only going to risk setting up a resistant infection in your stomach and then you are really in trouble! 


Measurements??!! Ohh.. Oghh.... Let me find them....


> Nov. 11 ----------------------------> Dec 10
> 
> Forearms - 9.3" -------------------> 9.4"
> Arms - 12.1" -------------------------> 12"
> ...


Looking interesting tom??!! Lots of ups and downs!!! 

Great news about the chest, waist/navel and thigh decreases! (you would be happy with all of these right??)!! And your glutes being up is grest too!! Woo hoo!!

Arms going down is a  But see what happens next time.


Also - don't get too caught up in the exact weight you are - as long as the measurements are moving in the right direction then you are losing fat and that is what matters right?



> Hmmm ... I'm still not sure. I know you always say that increasing protein while cutting is a good idea , but how much more ?? ..


Ok - I would keep protein up at ~220g a day with at least 180g complete... 

It is annoying that your cals are so disproportionate to your weight (lucky for you... but annoying for calculations!! LOL)... But you could modify your carbs/fats so you alternate carbs... 

This could mean that you could do something like:
2700 cal days - Low carb.
1.5 x weight in carbs and protein (~220g each)
0.7 x weight in fat (~105g) 
This is 33/33/33
You **could** do 37C/33P/30F and drop fats to ~90 if you wanted too...

3100 cals - Moderate carb.
2.5 x weight in carbs (~360g)
1.5 x weight in protein (220g)
0.6 x weight in fats (85g)
This is 45/28/25

3250 cals - High carb.
3.5 x weight in carbs (500g)
1.5 x weight in protein (220g)
0.3 x weight in fats (40g-45g)
This is 60/28/12

And I would do something like:
Sun: 3100 cals - moderate
Mon: 2700 cals - low
Tues: 3100 - moderate
Wed: 2700 cals - low 
Thurs: 3250 cals - high
Fri: 2700 cals - Low



> And just to double check it'd be alright on this day too have less pre workout?


Yeah - you can have a little less pre-workout on cardio days...


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there, Jaim.  I just saw the picture of you winning first place in the competition you entered.  Congratulations



lol, i meant life is good for lewie. but thank you very much! it was my second contest in a row and i was damn tired

sorry for whoring your journal lewie! i heart you


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Life is good...


Yup!!! Well at least the controlable stuff!! LOL


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ed update? Did you call him or he call you?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol, i meant life is good for lewie. but thank you very much! it was my second contest in a row and i was damn tired
> 
> sorry for whoring your journal lewie! i heart you



Heart ya too Jaim!!
Your not whoring my journal  - you look awsome!!! 

P.S. Boliermaker go here and click on results!

You'll see it better quality  - she's awsome!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 15, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ed update? Did you call him or he call you?



Seeing him this Saturday! Will update then  - I'm really excited.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Heart ya too Jaim!!
> Your not whoring my journal  - you look awsome!!!
> 
> P.S. Boliermaker go here and click on results!
> ...


I agree.  Nice job


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg.... Your doctor is an idiot!  You SHOULD be treated for 10-14 days!! You should have demanded another treatment... It is only going to risk setting up a resistant infection in your stomach and then you are really in trouble!


hahaha yup! I did ask for another treatment I told him I wanted it .. so there was about 2 days inbetween my first and second treatment .. hopefully didn't fuck it up too badly. Will let you know tomorrow as I have to go get tested for it too see if the H.Plyi is gone or not ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Measurements??!! Ohh.. Oghh.... Let me find them....
> 
> Looking interesting tom??!! Lots of ups and downs!!!
> 
> ...


Yup - was happy about the decreases (except arms )
and nope BW isn't that much of a matter so long as my measurments are doign good! I'm REALLY hoping for a 26" waist and 28" naval .. but I don't think it'll happen 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - I would keep protein up at ~220g a day with at least 180g complete...


K I'm getting around 177G - 187G of complete a day ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is annoying that your cals are so disproportionate to your weight (lucky for you... but annoying for calculations!! LOL)... But you could modify your carbs/fats so you alternate carbs...


ROFL tell me about it!!! Just imagine if I was doing more than two days of cardio ! Imagine if I was doing your level of cardio!!  LMAO 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This could mean that you could do something like:
> 2700 cal days - Low carb.
> 1.5 x weight in carbs and protein (~220g each)
> 0.7 x weight in fat (~105g)
> ...


Ok thanks Emma!! I like the iso approch .. gonna try that out.
thanks so much!! means a bunch to me!
(ps and saturday would be a low as well right??? - second off day)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 15, 2005)

*Dec 15*

*Training - Workout C
V-bar PUlldown - *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12 , *120lbs* 12, 12 , 10, 9
*Reverse DB Lunges - *1:00 between legs - *55lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
*Walking Lunges - *back off - *20lbs* 48 (24 each leg)
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12, 10 , 8
*Db Curls - **30lbs* 10 , 5 DROP *25lbs* 4 - *30lbs* 7 DROP *25lbs* 2
alt.
*Incline BB Tri extensions - **100lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 
*Hammer Curls - **25lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 10/10
alt.
*Close grip bench press - **70lbs* 12, 11 , 10

Good workout - biceps were espically very tender and tight ..
I threw in that backoff set of walking lunges because normally I do 12/12 for both sets of the reverse DB lunges (as I've decided to to up the weights anymore - too painful) , but today the DB were espically hurting my shoulders  .. so I cut it down and did that backoff set to make up for it - and OUCH! major burning.
Also I don't see me increaseing Incline BB Tri extensions anymore .. my poor 6" wrists might snap off 
I also really need to start up rotator cuff exercises again .. my shoulders are brutual right now.

*Diet - High
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey,
*PWO* skim milk powder , oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey
Meal 3 - WW / MG sphaggetti, chicken
meal 4 - WW / MG sphaggetti, chicken
Meal 5 - tuna , sweet tato
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3258 cals
Fat - 43G (7G sat)
Carbs - 495G (49G fiber)
Protein - 222G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup, vinnegar
*Water - *3L

No school yet again.
there wouldn't have been any for me either way though as I had to work all day long .. emergency came up at work. Really drained right now. Just tired. Didn't have any good sleep. Woke up at 3am .. then at 4am and I was up and couldn't get back to sleep. didn't fall back to sleep till around 5am ..  damn dreams! ugh I dont' know what it is but ever since I met Ed I dream like 4 - 5 times a night and always wake up after them ..  I use to NEVER dream.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha yup! I did ask for another treatment I told him I wanted it .. so there was about 2 days inbetween my first and second treatment .. hopefully didn't fuck it up too badly. Will let you know tomorrow as I have to go get tested for it too see if the H.Plyi is gone or not ..


LOL - Good stuff tom!  And please let me know!!




> and nope BW isn't that much of a matter so long as my measurments are doign good! I'm REALLY hoping for a 26" waist and 28" naval .. but I don't think it'll happen


Ummm... Ok... I am smaller than you... and female... And I can only dream of maintaining a 26" waist... So I don't know if that is altogether realistic... 

I don't know if you should set yourself such a 'tight' goal.... It might make you all obsessive and unhappy if you do not reach it...




> K I'm getting around 177G - 187G of complete a day ..


Good! 




> ROFL tell me about it!!! Just imagine if I was doing more than two days of cardio ! Imagine if I was doing your level of cardio!!  LMAO


Ohhh... Can you imagine the yummy food!! 

And LOL - I don't do that much cardio tom! I do two proper cardio days (Wed and Sat) and then 5 min warm up and 5 min cool down... Sometimes I will also do 10 mins cool down after one or two other days - so it is hardly 'a lot'!  ). 



> Ok thanks Emma!! I like the iso approch .. gonna try that out.
> thanks so much!! means a bunch to me!
> (ps and saturday would be a low as well right??? - second off day)


Oh.. Oops.. Sorry! 

Ok -  If you think you need the lower cals then yes - another 2700 would be appropriate.. But I would almost be tempted to make one of your cardio days a moderate day... You are already doing 3 low days and doing another would throw the balance strongly towards the low days... Not necessarily a bad thing if you need it... But if your body needs the food then one more mod. day may be better (at least to start with).

So base it off your prior intake (before this change) if your average was higher - then step it down gradually and leave it mod. if the average is similar to what you have changed it to then do a low.  If that makes sense?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good workout - biceps were espically very tender and tight ..
> I threw in that backoff set of walking lunges because normally I do 12/12 for both sets of the reverse DB lunges (as I've decided to to up the weights anymore - too painful) , but today the DB were espically hurting my shoulders  .. so I cut it down and did that backoff set to make up for it - and OUCH! major burning.


Good wo! Those lunges sound painful indeed .  I havent done DB lunges in a very very long time. The DB hurts my shoulders more than working my hams. So i prefer a BB. But that can be a bit of a balancing act. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> No school yet again.


Lucky you!  we were supposed to have this BIG snowstorm comming up from the US in which case the office was going to be closed. But nothing much happened, as usual. 
Forgot to mention it earlier. I cant believe it that you didnt have a good winter jacket  considering that Atlantic Canada gets the worst winter weather, apart from the northern provinces, I thought you would be a winter-bundling-up-expert 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ..  I use to NEVER dream.


It is called 'Adulthood' you wont sleep like a baby like you used to. Not many do.  I remember when i was a kid, i used to lie in bed looking at the stars out of the window. The next thing i see is the sun comming through the window! Dont remember a thing in between. But that dosent happen anymore.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> * Training - Workout C
> V-bar PUlldown - *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12 , *120lbs* 12, 12 , 10, 9
> *Reverse DB Lunges - *1:00 between legs - *55lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
> *Walking Lunges - *back off - *20lbs* 48 (24 each leg)
> ...



Your lifts are sooo impressive! *J-ME sighs and says, "My hero..."
I'm glad your mom is coming around to the bodybuilding lifestyle, it's great to have her support, and it's something you can talk about together. Everytime I try and flex 9front double bi) for my mom she just goes, "Put those away". But yay for you and yours! 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet - High
> *Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey,
> *PWO* skim milk powder , oats, banana , whey
> Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey
> ...



I've never asked you could, but could you (just once) post how much of each of the above foods you have. I'm really curious. Like, how much sphagetti (since when are you eatign sphagetti?!), how much tuna? how much cc?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ever since I met Ed I dream like 4 - 5 times a night and always wake up after them ..  I use to NEVER dream.



Lol, it's called "puberty"...and I think I know what kind of dreams those are......shhh....


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Good stuff tom!  And please let me know!!


I'll send ya a PM ...





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummm... Ok... I am smaller than you... and female... And I can only dream of maintaining a 26" waist... So I don't know if that is altogether realistic...
> 
> I don't know if you should set yourself such a 'tight' goal.... It might make you all obsessive and unhappy if you do not reach it...


nah - I idealistically know 26" isn't gonna happen .. same witht he 28" on my naval. (well that might get close ..) I was just saying itd be NICE to have that  - but I'll see what happens  - I'm excited with how thigns are going.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And LOL - I don't do that much cardio tom! I do two proper cardio days (Wed and Sat) and then 5 min warm up and 5 min cool down... Sometimes I will also do 10 mins cool down after one or two other days - so it is hardly 'a lot'!  ).


OOO hahah it always seems like it's more!! You must of aleast cut back from before right?? - noticing better leg growth ??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh.. Oops.. Sorry!
> 
> Ok -  If you think you need the lower cals then yes - another 2700 would be appropriate.. But I would almost be tempted to make one of your cardio days a moderate day... You are already doing 3 low days and doing another would throw the balance strongly towards the low days... Not necessarily a bad thing if you need it... But if your body needs the food then one more mod. day may be better (at least to start with).
> 
> So base it off your prior intake (before this change) if your average was higher - then step it down gradually and leave it mod. if the average is similar to what you have changed it to then do a low.  If that makes sense?



Ok what I'll do is see my weight tomorrow .. if I droped too much I'll make Mon and a mod day.
Thanks Emma!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 16, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Your lifts are sooo impressive! *J-ME sighs and says, "My hero..."


 hahaha my lfits are hardly from impressive! I'm such a little weakling  - and I don't even increase my big lifts anymore (Sumo DL and squats) .... I'm really curious as to know how high I could go .. maybe some day.


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm glad your mom is coming around to the bodybuilding lifestyle, it's great to have her support, and it's something you can talk about together. Everytime I try and flex 9front double bi) for my mom she just goes, "Put those away". But yay for you and yours!


 well she's not really 'coming around to the bodybuilding lifestyle' She just said I'm look really really good. I think it's her way of saying that she no longers worrys for me, and that she know is starting to realize my strict regiem with my diet is for a purpose - not becuase I'm afraid to eat other foods. Well something like that ... you know what I mean??






			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> I've never asked you could, but could you (just once) post how much of each of the above foods you have. I'm really curious. Like, how much sphagetti (since when are you eatign sphagetti?!), how much tuna? how much cc?


 No Prob - ok on that day ..
Meal 1 - 100G of oats, 1 cup of yogurt, 100G of banana, 1/2 scoop whey
PWO - 100G of oats, 35G skim milk powder, 100G of banana, 1/2 scoop whey
Meal 2 - 100G of oats, 1 cup of yogurt, 1/2 scoop whey
Meal 3 - 70G of sphagetti (205G cooked) , 50G chicken
meal 4 - 70G of sphagetti (205G cooked) , 50G chicken
Meal 5 - 3/4 can of tuna , 200G sweet potato
meal 6 - 1 cup of CC , 1/4 scoop of whey, 30G of barley flakes, 1 TBSP of PB

Only eat the sphagetti on this day as it's a high carb day.



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Lol, it's called "puberty"...and I think I know what kind of dreams those are......shhh....


 hahaha - nah it's not those types of dreams .. I wish though. But there not. It's just random stuff .. sometimes I dream about the next day and throughout the day I everything that can possibly go wrong goes wrong, and anything that I can forget , I foget. Preps me for the next day though .. as I rememeber to not forget things etc.  it's weird.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good wo! Those lunges sound painful indeed .  I havent done DB lunges in a very very long time. The DB hurts my shoulders more than working my hams. So i prefer a BB. But that can be a bit of a balancing act.


ya .. I like DB's so much better as it raises your HR so much more!! there just more 'fun' !  - but there defintly brutual on my shoulders / traps .. it's why I had to stop increasing weights.
But I'm certianly feeling it in my glutes!! my hammies don't feel anything , but my glutes are on fire! Espically after my job this morning omg I couldn't even walk straight.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Lucky you!  we were supposed to have this BIG snowstorm comming up from the US in which case the office was going to be closed. But nothing much happened, as usual.
> Forgot to mention it earlier. I cant believe it that you didnt have a good winter jacket  considering that Atlantic Canada gets the worst winter weather, apart from the northern provinces, I thought you would be a winter-bundling-up-expert


You can have the snow!!! Please take all of it!! And you can have the storm were getting tonight as well!!! - it's making things so much harder to see Ed .. were getting snow tongith , then freezing pellets, and then rain ... gonna be fun driving on the highway tomorrow  - I'll go 40mph if I have too ... I need to see Ed. 
But ya - hahaha my hands were constantly turning purple I was so cold!! omg I hate winter so much  (it's pretty , but soooo cold!)




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is called 'Adulthood' you wont sleep like a baby like you used to. Not many do.  I remember when i was a kid, i used to lie in bed looking at the stars out of the window. The next thing i see is the sun comming through the window! Dont remember a thing in between. But that dosent happen anymore.


 - arg I want my sleep back!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 16, 2005)

*Dec 16*

*Training - Rotator cuff work 
                  Cardio - treadmill*
5 minute warm up - 4mph
35 minutes - 8mph (two sets of intervals I threw in for fun .. 11mph and 7mph)
5 minute cool down - 4mph

My HR after I was done the the 8mph jogging (before the cool down) was at 172BPM. 



*Diet - Low
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey,
*PWO* yogurt , oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey, pb , olive oil
Meal 3 - pot barley, pb, olive oil, chicken, tuna, fishies
meal 4 - chick peas, broccoli, chicken, olive oil, pb, fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, fishies, almond butter, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2700 cals
Fat - 98G (11G sat)
Carbs - 229G (24G fiber)
Protein - 225G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, vinnegar
*Water - *3L

Really bad day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha my lfits are hardly from impressive! I'm such a little weakling  - and I don't even increase my big lifts anymore (Sumo DL and squats) .... I'm really curious as to know how high I could go .. maybe some day.
> .


You should increase them instead of holding back. Dont worry about getting huge (which i know is your big concern  ) coz you wont/cant get big too suddenly. Besides to get big you need to eat big. And if you are not really eating that much, you wont get big, but will def get stronger. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll go 40mph if I have too .


ah-hem .. i guess you mean 40*k*mph?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet - Low
> *Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey,
> *PWO* yogurt , oats, banana , whey
> Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey, pb , olive oil
> ...


Looks good tom tom!  Only you might want to do something about that fibre content! 24 is kind of low... especially with your tummy issues... 



> Really bad day.


 Argghh... You ok? What happened?



ps:  Arggg... I completely understand your annoyed-ness regarding the dreams... They are the bain of my night-time existance too... 

I can't really offer any advice - but unresolved issues, stress etc will effect them.. So if they started with Ed you might want to think about what could be contributing to them? 

Speaking of dreams - I had a dream with you in it the other night! You were in a corn field and you were weighing and eating corn??   And then we ran up a hill past a vegetable stall... Yes - odd... I have no idea what it would mean.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Speaking of dreams - I had a dream with you in it the other night! You were in a corn field and you were weighing and eating corn??   And then we ran up a hill past a vegetable stall... Yes - odd... I have no idea what it would mean.


Yoda say Emma not happy with Tom almost obsessing with his weight (he weights as much as a few ears of corn) and eating like a bird (eating corn = brid eating grain). Also she suspects that he not eating his veggies as told


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You should increase them instead of holding back. Dont worry about getting huge (which i know is your big concern  ) coz you wont/cant get big too suddenly. Besides to get big you need to eat big. And if you are not really eating that much, you wont get big, but will def get stronger.


No it's not that I'm worried about getting 'huge' I know it's not gonna happen. espically with my cals / goals right now. But see my lower back is really prone too adding on mass .. and the more weight I put up with those lifts the 'thicker' I'm getting. So I'm gonna get down to my goal weight and then increase my weights. that way hopefully I'll lose some of that 'thickness' ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good tom tom!  Only you might want to do something about that fibre content! 24 is kind of low... especially with your tummy issues...


 Well that's without the broccoli ... but I know what ya mean. I was thinking about that too - hence my adding in those chick peas ..
I don't know what I could do too add some more fibre ..  - maybe some pysllium seed husks in my post post workout shake ... and maybe some xanthan gum in my last meal before bed .. think that'll do the trick??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argghh... You ok? What happened?


 Ya ..it's over with. Just a bunch of different stuff





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: Arggg... I completely understand your annoyed-ness regarding the dreams... They are the bain of my night-time existance too...
> 
> I can't really offer any advice - but unresolved issues, stress etc will effect them.. So if they started with Ed you might want to think about what could be contributing to them?


 yours sound so much worse than mine!! I dont' know how you can cope?!
... see I have no idea how meeting Ed 'triggered' them - like you think I'd be sleeping better ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Speaking of dreams - I had a dream with you in it the other night! You were in a corn field and you were weighing and eating corn??   And then we ran up a hill past a vegetable stall... Yes - odd... I have no idea what it would mean.


 LMAO!! omg I had a dream about you on Thurs night!!
You were dancing with this really handsome guy - and you were really pretty , you had this really elegant black dress on and your hair was done up in a tight bun and you guys were really going at it! (dancing I mean). And I asked if you were noticing better leg growth and you shot your leg STRAIGHT up fully extended and by your head and you went 'As you can see - yup !! ' and you were so happy!!
hahahaha that's sooo messed up


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2005)

*Dec 17*

*Training - OFF*



*Diet - Low
*Meal 1 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, apple, 
Meal 2 -yogurt, tuna, whey, olive oil, pb, banana, oats, fishies
Meal 3 - yogurt, tuna, whey, olive oil, pb, banana, oats, fishies
Meal 4 - yogurt, tuna, whey, olive oil, pb, banana, oats, fishies
Meal 5- chicken, PB
Meal 6 - tuna , olive oil , fishies
Meal 7 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes, 


*Macros - *
2699 cals
Fat - 97G (11G sat)
Carbs - 224G (21G fiber ack ..)
Protein - 234G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, vinnegar
*Water - *3L


Weight = 144.5lbs .. well maybe???? I woke up at 8am and weighed myself and I was still 145lbs. I was still really tired so I went to sleep for another hour , weighed myself again and I was 144.5lbs .. soo.  I don't understand why I'm not losing weight?? unless my body is in hardcore build LBM lose fat mode  - don't matter I'm seeing results. I'll see how things go next week.

Saw Ed today ... 




 (well not a full smile - but things looking betterish)

Weird ..
i can go into details if anyones interested ..


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 18, 2005)

I AM! Pm me


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 18, 2005)

*Dec 18*

*Training - Workout A
Squats - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Incline DB Flies - *1:30 RI *45lbs* 0  *40lbs* 9, 9, 6
*Bent over BB Rows - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Seated DB Press - *:45 RI - *15lbs* 12, 12 ,12
*GHR - *12, 9
ss'
*Bent over cable rear flies - **30lbs* 12, 11

Hmm .. good workout considering i had no 'umph' in me. Woke up every hour last night with Ed on my mind ..
Anyways I meet this really nice guy named Gary at the gym this morning (around 45 years old) we talked about alot of different stuff. When I was finsihed one of my sets on the Bent over BB rows he came over and was like 'So ... is that as much weight as you were using over there? (meaning the squats) so I was like .. no and told him the weights and he went 'WOW! that's REALLY impressive , that's really good. What's your goals?' After I told him I'm tryign to lsoe a bit more fat his jaw nearly hit the ground and he joked with me the entire time with me trying to do this around x-mas and with all that yummy food and how can I resist!
But the weight comment made me feel really good  
Except I can't do 45lbs flies yet  I can't get the weigth up! I'm sure I could fly it .. just can't get it up.
And I went SUPER light on my shoulders .. there mucho paino.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, almond butter, whey
Meal 3 - pot barley, olive oil, chicken, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli, apple
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3097 cals
Fat - 76G (9G sat)
Carbs - 396G (43G fiber)
Protein - 213G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

OMFG sooo much to do in soo little time! I'm seriously fucked right now.
 Not to mention last math test ... 58% !!! omg I was so SURE I did good on it! *sigh* .. but really need to start all my other homework , need to do a write up and weights and how I can use them all throughout my life and what health benefits they provide me with etc. It's worth like 15% of my final mark .. then I got 2 quizes and 1 test tomorrow as well. All of which I'm clueless for ..
Gonan be a great B-day tomorrow  (I hope to god my mom dosen't buy a cake .. she's been really weird lately and wanting me to eat junk .. she knows better though than to buy a cake, I just want tomorrow to be like any other day, not doing anything special. Well I might have real food PWO tomorrow as a 'treat' to myself.)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 19, 2005)

*   
HAPPY

 :bounce:  
BIRTHDAY

  
TOM​*
​

*Have a fabulously, wonderous, spectabularly, special day!​*

​


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 19, 2005)

You're sooo old! 

I hope you have the best day ever! Nothing but the best for you this year!


----------



## grant (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Tom Happy B-day


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Tom!!   
   


Hope you had a great day!​


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Lewie!  Gotta call you by your birthname on your Birthday, Right?  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey - Thanks guys! 
At least Diane, Ed, my mom and you guys remembered my B-day today! (well my dad did .. at 7:30pm once my mom reminded him) - did nothing special today, mom wanted to buy my a cake and I was like 'nah .. I'm good' so she was like 'how am I suppos to sing happy birth day to you?' I was like 'LOL - I'm 17 , I'm good mom. It's the thought that counts.' But I had real food PWO today - it was yummy  I think I might continue doing it .. (for this day of cardio only)
All I really wanted to do today was go to Moncton... but it couldn't happen. It was insane today. Haven't stoped running around today doing stuff for myself , x-mas shopping and my dads errands. I got back from my step class with a pissed off dad calling the house screaming about how he's called 1000x and no ones answered and fucking god damn people waiting at the restaurant for 30 minutes cause we have no hamburger buns and he needs me to run to the store and get some NOW! I was like 'wow .. sorry I was out.' anyways. I won't actually be doing anything for my B-day till boxing day - that'll be 'my' day


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2005)

Fidellio says:
Hey.
Lewie says:
Hey - didn't even notice you signing in.
Lewie says:
OO guess what?
Fidellio says:
What?
Lewie says:
I know this boy whos going down to Moncton tomorrow that would REALLY like you see you on your lunch break. I'll give you a hint. His names Lewie
Fidellio says:
Lewie...
Fidellio says:
...I don't think you should come down tomorrow.
Fidellio says:
I don't think you should come down anymore...
Lewie says:
O ..
Lewie says:
huh? you joking?? LOL
Fidellio says:
Something seems to have changed in me - I'm so sorry.
Fidellio says:
I don't know, it's just, this past week - something that was there before wasn't there anymore.
Fidellio says:
Even as far back as last Tuesday at the hypnotist and everything.
Fidellio says:
It's so frustrating, too.
Fidellio says:
Because I don't know why.
Fidellio says:
Because - you're great. And there's nothing wrong with you.
Lewie says:
It's alright Ed . Just you don't need to say anymore.
Lewie says:
I get it.
Fidellio says:
No it's not alright! I'm leaving you all alone and unrequited...
Fidellio says:
And we've had such good times together.
Fidellio says:
And I'm so angry with myself - I don't know what it is about me that I can never just keep still with anyone.
Lewie says:
it's alright Ed. Bye I gues .. thanks.
I still have your scarf though. Or Danika's.
Lewie says:
one of the two.
Fidellio says:
Oh.
Lewie says:
sooo .. it's really over? Just like that? ..
Fidellio says:
I'm sorry, Lewie. You're such a wonderful person; please remember that.
Lewie says:
K. Do you need your scarf back?
Fidellio says:
I'm sure I can find another scarf.
Lewie says:
K well in that case  .. it was nice knowing ya. Thanks for the good times. Bye
Fidellio says:
Lewie - I'm sorry.
Fidellio says:
We'll still talk.
Lewie says:
about what ed? .. like. I just don't know. I wasn't expecting this. I know what your talking about. I felt 'it' go too. But I just figured it's cause I'm was so sleep deprieved and down and out of it lately. But if that's not hpw you feel .. well theres no need to drag this on a guess.
Fidellio says:
I just want to talk to you. Know about your life. I don't want to just be something that 'happened' to you.
Lewie says:
But aren't you? Were just two strangers ... we had a fun time. It's over. I just ..
Lewie says:
I just don't know. - I have alot of stuff to do. Bye ed.
Lewie says:
don't feel sorry
Fidellio says:
Bye.


I just ..
Sleep. that's what I need some sleep.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 19, 2005)

Argg... Tom-Tom... Hon... 



I am so sorry. 

That is horrible news - I know you really liked him....


I really don't know what to say.... Wait... That is not true... I do have this to say -  ... He broke up with you over the internet?! What the hell is up with that?! That is really really poor form. Arggh...


But I know I can't say anything that will help you feel better at this time...

Just know that you are a great guy and one day you are going to find another great guy who will fall for you - and things will turn out...



 you Lewie... If you want to talk to someone I am here... 


Try to get some rest....


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 20, 2005)

It was fun while it lasted...he was your real first.

But there are other fishies in the sea, and your opportunities are unlimited! Now, after you have a good cry, enjoy the single life!!! That's an order!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Fidellio says:
> Hey.
> .


 

Like Jamie said. There other fish in the sea.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the words guys ...
I droped off his scarf along with the picture he gave me from last Sat. I wrote a note in it.
Was talking to him Tonight, I wanted a question answered ... we talked for a bit. Joked around. And that was that.
it's so ... hard. I broke down today at work .. had to go to the washroom I was bawling.  Everyone I talk to tells me that I should be pissed I should be angry at him. That I just shouldn't ever talk to him again ..
But I just .. can't. .. A part of me dosen't want to believe it. It's gonna take a bit.
God .. just why does it feel so ... empty?
I know this is a bad Idea , so please don't lecture, I'll be safe its something I need to do. On Boxing day that was when we were suppos to celebrate x-mas / my b-day by going to voo-do. Well I'm still heading up there with all my friends .. I'm gonna get piss ass loaded drunk. Just wasted. Drink away the pain. - that there is my holiday cheat.
Problem is trying to figure a way up there and back as well I'm not wanting to be sober and we all want to get drunk - and theres no way any of us is driving while even with the slightest bit of a buzz on. So were trying to come up with ideas.
anyways .. just gonna post my day and then maybe I'll have an early meal and just go to bed. I didn't sleep at all last night. 
So I'll reply to PM's tomorrow .. k?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 20, 2005)

*Dec 20*

*Training - Workout B
Sumo DL - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *155lbs* 8, 8 ,8 , 8
*Decline Bench press - *1:30 RI - *125lbs* 7, 6
*Seated Cable Row -* 1:30 RI - *125lbs* 8, 8, 8 , 8
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **60lbs* 9 3/4, 8
ss'
*Leg Extensions - **80lbs* 11)
*Seated Side Lateral Raise - **20lbs* 8, 8
ss'
*REHAB knee work - **20lbs* 15/15 , 15/15

This was so hard to do. You have no idea how much effort it took to drag myself out of bed and head to the gym. I was suppos to do a backoff set on the Sumo DL's .. but I just didn't. I coulnd't. Not this morning. Not this workout.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, almond butter, whey
Meal 3 - pot barley, olive oil, chicken, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, olive oil, fishies, chicken, broccoli, apple
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3097 cals
Fat - 76G (9G sat)
Carbs - 396G (43G fiber)
Protein - 213G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

Well .. it's christmas break .. don't have to work tomorrow .. not heading up to Moncton .. rest day from gym .. 
Tomorrow will be quite relaxing I guess .. great more time to think about things. just what I need 

(ugh sorry - I feel like I'm just such a downer right now and can't stop complaining about everything.)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 21, 2005)

*Dec 21*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey, PB , olive 
Meal 2 - pot barley, olive oil, chicken, fishies, apple
Meal 3 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey, PB , olive 
meal 4 - yogurt, oat, whey, PB , olive 
Meal 5 - chick peas, broccoli, chicken, PB, olive oil , fishies
Meal 6 - tuna, olive oil, fishies, chicken
Meal 7 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2688 cals
Fat - 98G (11G sat)
Carbs - 231G (26G fiber)
Protein - 220G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup
*Water - *3L

Well I'll  be heading to my docs tomorrow. I'm getting all the signs I had before I started vomitting blood so I'm pretty sure the bacteria is still there.
Also its a for sure. Getting loaded for Boxing day.
So .. I gotta fix my routine out a bit .. I have three options but I'm not sure what to do ..

Option 1 - 
Sun - Workout A
Mon - OFF (drink)
Tues - Cardio
Wed - Workout B
Thurs - Off
Fri - Workout C
Sat - Cardio

Oprtion 2
Sun - Workout A
Mon - Cardio (drink)
Tues - off
Wed - Workout B
thurs - Cardio
Fri - Workout C
Sat - Off

Option 3 (starting from THIS upcoming Sat)
Sat - Workout A
Sun - Cardio 
Mon - Off (drink)
Tues - Cardio
Wed - Workout B
Thurs - Off
Fri - Workout C
Sat - off or cardio??

I'm not sure what would be best .. I know I'll be able to handle cardio the day after, but I doubt I could hit the weights / probably not the best time with all the whole decreased protein synthesis thing. And I'm not too opted to do option 2 , as well on the drinking day I only plan on eating my protein, no carbs or fat. So my pre and post workout nutrtion might not be the best ..
But I'm just not sure .. suggestions? Think Option 3 would be best? And I could do the Cardio Sat to say help burn anything extra I put on from the booze?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

> But I'm just not sure .. suggestions? Think Option 3 would be best? And I could do the Cardio Sat to say help burn anything extra I put on from the booze?


If you are going out to get hammered, don't worry about your diet at all because it won't make any difference that day or the next.  Especially if you have a stomach infection and are puking blood.  That is my suggestion.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thursday 22nd Dec.*

Arggg... I am so tired that I just typed up my journal entry here and was just about to post it when I realised it was your journal...

Tom - I know I can't stop you... But I really wanted to just warn you about the drinking - if your stomach IS playing up again... and if your taking meds for it... then the LAST thing you want to do is get wasted...

It could be very, very bad....


What about a cheesecake or ice-cream binge instead....?? Much more sensible, less likely to get you killed, and it will not kill off half your brain either...


Just think about whether or not it is worth it....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont think you would be able to do much of a wo after binging. Better to take the day off and chill. Just remember to drink lots and lots of water, esp before bed and when you wake up the next morning.

But if your stomach issues are comming back. Then you may want to reconsider.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the concerns guys .. but this is just something I really need / want to do ..
I really want to just let loose that night forget about Ed and everything else. Well that's gonna be nearly impossible sober , as he's gonna be there for sure and more or less I'm gonna be talking to his friends who will be with him .. and I just .. can't sober hahaha ..
It's not like I go out every week like alot of my friends (well practically they do it everyday ..) and get loaded. I do this stuff very rarely.

Went to docs today - he didn't want to give me another Hp pac so he gave me some ompreazole to kinda 'mask' the symptoms .. see I can handle the vomitting blood (if it started up again) for a few days until I can get that test done to see if the bacteria is gone or not, but with X-mas coming up .. and the restaurant being as busy as it is. I can't afford to be sick. It's insane in there .. I'm working extra hours just becuase no one else can handle all the super huge orders that have been going out.

Anyways - also Steve your right. My diet won't matter the day of / next day .. so I figured it'd be best just to do option 3. I mean .. I'm being to anal I'm not gonna lose HEAPS of muscle to do cardio without carbs. And I figure that even if I do feel well enough to workout the next day (as I never get hang overs - I always feel fine the next morning  ) it'd be best jus to relax and let my body recover from the night before.
And who knows Emma - maybe I'll be so loaded I'll jsut be like 'fuck it!' and have the cheesecake / ice-cream binge as well!! 

Also I've been losing my 'tightness'  - I really think my body responds better to lower fat and higher carbs .. for some odd reason. So I think I'm going back to higher carbs and lower fats , except for Fri (the day after my high carb day). See what happens.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2005)

*Dec 22*

*Training - Workout C
V-bar Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *30lbs* 12, *120lbs* 12, 12 , 11 ,10
*Reverse Lunges - *1:00 between legs - *55lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
*Walking lunges - **20lbs* 48 (24 each leg)
*WG Lat Pulldowns - *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12, 11, 7+1 cheat 
*DB Curls - **30lbs* 10 , 8 , 7 DROP *25lbs* 2
alt.
*Incline BB tricep Extension - **100lbs* 8, 8 , 8
*Seated Hammer Curl - **25lbs* 12/12 , 10/10 , 10/10
ss'
*CG smitch machine Bench - **75lbs* 11, 10 , 9

Hmm .. this was an alright workout. Not much diff from last week .. although I did increase reps on V-bar Pulldowns  .. but the WG lat pulldown is getting damn fustrating I can't increase it 
I also lost some reps on the second set for my hammer curls .. I think it could be becuase I was seated this time. I was so wiped I couldn't even stand 

But I think a big reason why I didn't have any energy for this workout was becuase pre nurtition was mis - timed by 40 minutes (it may not of even matter but could of been more of a 'mental' thing) ... my brother was smoking dope and my mom caught him and the hosue reeked of it and then mom woke dad up and dad snaped. He just lost it. Apparently he attacked Lukie in his bed and punched him in the face and stuff .. so mom was begging me to go upstairs and 'mediate' between the two of them and make sure dad didn't touch again .. *sigh*
Then after lukie was 'kicked out of the house' Dad went on this rant to me about how he's not our father and he can't say certain things and how on his side of the family they dont' have 'these' type of problems. And either your good or bad. No inbetween and if you bad , your gone. And a bunch of other stuff.
I can understand my parents POV - and I agree 100% with them. If social services came in the house and smelt the dope , they'd take my two little sisters away .. and Lukie sees no problem with that. He see's no problem at all. With anything. Cause to him he dosen't have a problem 
So officaly my brother is kicked out of the house .. I think. I have no clue. Dad kicked him out .. so he slept in moms SUV / truck thing .. and I got no clue what's happening now. We'll see when dad gets home I guess .. can't wait 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey
Meal 3 - WW / MG / flaxseed sphagetti , chicken
meal 4 - WW / MG / flaxseed sphagetti , chicken
Meal 5 - tuna, sweet tato
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3247 cals
Fat - 44G (7G sat)
Carbs - 492G (49G fiber)
Protein - 222G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

^ that was basically my day. Then I had to work all day ..
And .. tonight Ed's at his semi formal ..  omg just get out of my head!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

"To be old and wise you first have to be young and stupid....."​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm beginning to wonder if your tummy issues flare up due stress


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder if your tummy issues flare up due stress



Psychosomatic illness....

P.S. Lewie, what do you mean doing heaps of cardio with no carbs? When were you gonna do this?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a nice Holiday!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom....

I know this is giong to be a particularly non-happy christmas for you... and I wish there was something I could do or say that would help you out....  But I know there is nothing that will help... I also wish there was something I could say that would make you re-consider your 'plan of attack' for this weekend... But... sigh.... you are big enough to make your own decisions and I have to learn to respect that and butt out.. 


... But I will just say this and then leave it at that.... You are a wonderful person Lewie and you are a great friend.... 

Please, please be careful. 

Although you feel like you are empty now you will not feel like this forever... It will pass.... So just give yourself a little bit of a 'mental break' over the next few days and allow yourself to greive...  And try to pick up the pieces carefully because sometimes when you just rush in to "drown out" the pain you can sometimes do more harm than good...


I hope you do enjoy your christmas weekend (however you choose to spend it).

Stay safe.

​


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks guys - I hope your enjoying you christmas holidays too.

I just want you guys to know I'm being extremely safe about everything ... I just .. I really feel like I need this. Just one night. I'll probably regret it. I know that. But in order to learn from my mistakes , I gotta make them first ..

(Jaim didn't say I was doing heaps of cardio with no carbs .. I said I doubt I'll lose HEAPS of MUSCLE while doing cardio with no carbs on Monday)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2005)

*Dec 24*

*Training - Workout A
Squats - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12, *165lbs* 8, 8 , 8 , 8
*Incline DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *40lbs* 9,9, 9
*Bent over BB Rows - *1:30RI - *130lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Seated DB Press - *:45 RI - *15lbs* 12, 12 , 12
*GHR - *12, 12
ss'
*Reverse Cable Flies - **30lbs* 12, 11

Didn't post Fridays stuff (Dec 23) becuase I was really busy - it was just a cardio day and diet was a Low day.
Anyways this workout went well .. Squats were harder than usual. Probably becuase my glutes were still tender .. and I'm not use to working out on a Saturday.


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey, PB
Meal 3 - sweet tato, broccoli, chicken , fishies, olive oil
meal 4 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, fishies, apple
Meal 5 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3114 cals
Fat - 77G (10G sat)
Carbs - 393G (43G fiber)
Protein - 217G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *lost count .. but it was over 3L

Tiring day. Very tiring. Work = crazy.
Sleep = good.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2005)

O ya forgot to mention - weight = 143.5lbs

Also I droped another .2" off my waist and .1" off my naval. So they're now 27.2" and 29.5" 

Also I got my friend Diane to help me decide on an outfit to wear to Voo-doo .. well the one I thought was best she did too.
I'm actually gonna be wearing a t-shirt .. in public  its sooo tight too. Same with my jeans , I just bought them last tues (which BTW I NOW fit in a size 28 for my pants!! I was ooo pumped about that!!). So basically the outfit is super tight .. but it's not the bad 'tight' it's just cause my chest / back is 'big' (on my body at least) But the entire point of this was , I was standing there and she went ' ... ya know Lewie you look just like a 'V' ' ... my jaw hit the ground. Here's a person that has no idea about V tapers or X's or whatever and she said I look like a V. The thing I've been workign so hard and so long to get!! I have it!! 
It just made me feel good, and 10x more confident.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2005)

Well. It's 11:00. 1 hour until Christmas.
My mom just got a call from the cops. They found Lukie wandering the streets .. cold. He told them he had no place to go. So they're keeping him for the night.
My dad is upstairs in his room. Bawling. My mom is on the phone with the cops, clueless as to what to do. Clueless as to what to say. She's Broken, she's ... simply lost. My two younger sisters are upstairs, beside the christmas tree shaking their presents and playing the guessing game.
And me. I'm downstairs. In my room. Wondering. Wondering why? Wondering if I should go upstairs to my father. Wondering what can I say to my mother? Wondering what advice I can give? Wondering what my sisters are feeling? Wondering why my brother can't see what he's doing? Wondering why my brother can't see how he's tearing this family apart? Wondering why can't my family just get a break? Wondering why for one day, please god, just one day why we can't be a 'normal' family? And through all this wondering, I'm still wondering about a certain boy, that no matter how hard I try won't leave my mind. Through all the chaos he's still there. Stuck in my mind. In my memories ..
Always wondering.
And now I'm wondering why I'm typing this load of bullshit?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Tom,

Your above post reminded me to remind you of the saying "It's always darkest just before dawn".  Remember, that your situation is going to change for the better this summer when you move off to university.  Just hang in there until then and be the best support to your brother that you can.  He can't be helped until he wants to be helped, so you have to stick it out and be there for him when he has his epiphony.  Don't know what to say about the rest of your family except that Christmas brings with it high levels of stress, emotion and reflection.  Don't do anything irrational that you may regret later.  You've got about half a year and then you are out of there.  And everyone gets dumped.  You'll probably do some dumping too, and come to find that this isn't all that easy either.  So just get over that and move on.
Get your chin back up and think about all the positive things you got going for you.  Look at the accomplishments you've made with your lifestyle and your studies and concentrate on the future ahead.  The sun will come up tomorrow


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2005)

You can't change your family my friend, only how you relate to them. Don't shoulder all the responsibility, that's not your role. You're only 17 (16), and don't have to take on the role of the third parent in the house. Just be you  EVERYONE HEARTS YOU! Try and enjoy your holidays...

P.S. I missed something...why no carbs on Monday?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey guys 10 minute until the night starts.
I can't wait. This is it.
Everythings finally looking up again  I'll update on x-mas and all that stuff tomorrow!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay wow.
it's 10:10am - all i remember is drinking 5 mikes hard lemonade and a pint of smirnoff.
Then getting the car
Then someone screaming puke
Then being in my bed with everyone over me
Now waking up and puking some more and being in my boxers and a completely different shirt.
Which means we didn't even go ... and I feel so sick right now.
My body has no energy consider I've been puking and all I ate yesterday was 3 cups of yougrt with some whey and 100G of turkey.
I think I'm making today a cheat day , just eating everything and anything.

As soon as I can stand ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Which means *we didn't even go* ... and I feel so sick right now.






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> As soon as I can stand ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay , I think all the vomitting has stoped ..

I can't remember anything, but from what my mom told me, we were driving down there and I started vomitting everywhere and I didn't stop. She said I vomitted at least 30 times, I went through bucket after bucket after bucket ..
I was vomitting so much a cop came over to us (on the side of the road) and called another cop over. They just told them I was car sick .. it worked thank - god. I guess I couldn't even stand and it took four people to get me back in the house becuase they just turned around becuase obviously I couldn't go to voo - doo.
And then I woke up this morning and was vomitting some more.
Dad came home and got me some water and some crackers becuase I literally couldn't even get out of bed.
So basically it was all fucked up.
But Ya know what? - it worked. For some strande odd reason , doing all that made me feel better. It really did  which is really weird.
So today I'm just having an all out cheat day. Not really caring considering I technically didn't eat anything yesterday and with all the vomitting I'm thinking my body will enjoy the extra cals / energy.
So far I've eaten like 5 crackers, two truffles, and a frozen yogurt cone thing. Not alot but ..  I'll get there, moms getting some cake and 2L of smartscoop ice cream for me.

Umm x-mas went over good. Lukie came home, we all ate at the restaurant, they had there turkey dinner and I had sweet tato, chicken, broccoli and an apple with some olive oil.
Then we didn't open presents until like 6pm ..
But I got an mp3 player  for the gym!!! My dad remembered me saying months ago how badly I wanted one , so it was a really nice surprise as I thought I was getting nothing at all becuase of my teeth. So no more tape tape diging into my hip bone causing my skin to bleed and peel!  i was pumped.
And ya .. that's basically everything.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> "To be old and wise you first have to be young and stupid....."​


So Prophetic.  Glad you are alright.  Hope you learn from it.  Have a good rest of your break.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> it's 10:10am - all i remember is drinking 5 mikes hard lemonade and a pint of smirnoff.
> all I ate yesterday was 3 cups of yougrt with some whey and 100G of turkey.


 all that alcohol on a stomach of only yogurt and turkey and you still planned on going to VooDoo after that!! Not surprised that you puked it all out.  Be careful of drinking too much in a short time. There is something known as Alcohol Poisoning. Glad nothing untoward happened. Just keep drinking lots of water throughout the day and relax.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2005)

Ya .. very stupid of me.
I was talking to everyone afterwards .. apparently I was literally vomitting for two and a half hours. It just wouldn't stop pouring out of me. I guess that's why there was 4 HUGE bowls in my room this morning .. and apparently we went through 4 garbage bins of toilet tissue 
It's not like the next morning I had a headache or anything .. it was just my stomach. Omg my stomach is just in so much pain ..
But apparently I just blurted everything off of my chest .. everything that was on my mind, everything I was keeping from everyone. I just let it all out. 
Hopefully I'll feel 100% better tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2005)

*Dec 27*

*Training - OFF*


*Diet - 
*Well there was no real meals .. I ate
~ 2 frozen yogurt cones
~ some salted crackers
~ some Turkey
~ some pure maple butter
~ some chocolate truffles
~ 1 boston cream donught
~ some of my brothers chocolate B-day cake
~ almost a litre of cookies and creme ice - cream (the real stuff , damn store no longer sells smartscoop  omg a part of me died when I heard that.)
~ And before bed I'll probably have some CC + PB or something ..

Estimated cals - no idea  And I really don't care.

*Water - *2.5L??? possibly .. i'ts just it hurts to drink any water.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 28, 2005)

Arggg... It sounds like you had a... well... rather easily 'forgotten' time! 

Hmmm.... So it wasn't really a 'night out' as much as an evening vomiting session...!! Icky!!

And how this worked out to be so... well... cathartic for you I do not know!?  

But this: 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But apparently I just blurted everything off of my chest .. everything that was on my mind, everything I was keeping from everyone. I just let it all out.


Would have certainly done the trick for you!  Keeping all your emotions bottled up is never going to do anyone any good - so I am glad you got it all out... Although I hope nothing that could get you into any trouble was said!


 I hope you are not in too much pain - Alcohol on top of your tummy issues + lots of vomitting would not have been a healthy mix that is for sure.

Although it sounds like you managed to eat today regardless!  Sort of like a 'christmas cheat' only a few days later... (but LOL at the cc + PB before bed!!  ).


Ahh well Tom... It sounds like what you did managed to do something for you anyway - even if it was a way of getting you to lose some self-control so you could open up emotionally to the people around you. I am glad you are ok and that nothing too serious occured as a result.

Get some rest tonight - and drink some more water!! With all that vomiting you did you want to re-hydrate yourself correctly!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. very stupid of me.
> I was talking to everyone afterwards .. apparently I was literally vomitting for two and a half hours. It just wouldn't stop pouring out of me. I guess that's why there was 4 HUGE bowls in my room this morning .. and apparently we went through 4 garbage bins of toilet tissue


 i thought you might have been in the bathroom with your head in the sink.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> It's not like the next morning I had a headache or anything .. it was just my stomach. Omg my stomach is just in so much pain ..


Since you puked the alcohol out, most of it didnt get into you. Which is a good thing. Whenever you drink too much, your brain senses it and instructs your stomach to 'get rid' of it (just as if you eat something really bad) as a safety measure. But is not a good think if you pass out and still have the alcohol in you. Then you run the risk of alcohol poisoning.

Your stomach is prob cramping. Hope you are feeling better today. But you MUST drink water and rehydrate yourself. You might not feel like drinking it, but keep sipping it. The quicker you rehydrare, the better you will feel.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But apparently I just blurted everything off of my chest .. everything that was on my mind, everything I was keeping from everyone. I just let it all out.
> Hopefully I'll feel 100% better tomorrow.


Ah .. so you are a talkative drunk, eh?  Guess spilling it all was prob the best thing that came out of this experience. Hope there are no negative consequences of what you said. Even though you didnt get to your dance. Next time (if there is one. And dont say there wont, coz you said that before  ) remember, pace yourself and be moderate.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh lewie!!! 

Did you family ask you about the drinking afterwards? Was it ackward? Yay for mp3 players? You should weight yourself after the vomiting to see if you are/were dehydrayed...


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup, I just split everything out.
Just everything. About all my family problems , about Ed ,and just a whole bunch of other stuff. My mom wasn't mad - she knew all about us getting drunk prior. She and my aunt val and dad was all for it. They knew it meant alot to me and they wanted to help, they just knew a boy who hurt me was gonna be at the dance.
Anyways wasn't feeling better this morning. Was feeling slightly better , but my stomach is still the shits. Really bad pain. Which I think it'll be like that for a few more days. I guess they literally thought I had achohol poising as I kept choking on my vomit and my face was completely white and I was passed out and kept vomitting in my sleep. So I nearly died and if I didn't have such a great group of friends and a family that cared for me , I woulda died. But enough of that , it's over with. It'd done with. There another one this mon which I'm going too , and I'm only gonna drink 4 mikes hard lemonade , jsut to get a buzz on that will leave me within a couple of hours. Never will I drink to that extent again.
***Last Ed rant in this journal** I promise*
On Christmas morning he sent me this e-mail.

I???m awake and I guess it must be some kind of holiday
I can???t seen to join in the celebration
But I???ll go to the service, and I???ll go to pray
And I???ll sing the praises of my maker???s name
Like I was as good as she made me
And I wanted her to tell me that she would never wake me



 -Elliott Smith

Elliott Smith is one of his favorite singers. 
We would just lay in his room and listen to his music.
So I thought .. maybe this was his sign of saying he still wanted to be friends. So I messaged him and I said 'Merry Christmas Ed.' and he just said 'You too.' I didn't bother saying anything else. Cuase I figured if he did want to talk , well theres so many conversation starters with it being Christmas , he could of easily asked what I got , or how my day is going. But he didn't. And it just .. confused me. Like .. why bother sending me that e-mail? What are you trying to accomplish?
Then I read this about his night at voo-doo while I was vomitting. 
Hmmm ..
When I first read it , it hurt. I won't deny it. There was that intial feeling of dread. But ya know what? It went away, pretty quickly. And you know what replaced it? Anger. Hate. Disgust. Relief.
Becuase you know what? it shows me what I really meant to him. It finally gave me the answer. I meant nothing to him. I was simply a 'fuck toy'. It was the 'chase' that he wanted , and after he 'caught' me , he threw me out.
I *loved* (if thats what it was, I hope it wasn't. But as Diane said , theres so many different types of love out there) who I _thought_ he was. What he lead me to believe he was. He never really existed.
So I'm done. I'm through. I'm not gonna allow myself to be hung up over someone who never existed. 
Instead I'm just pretty pissed off at the jackass who put on a show and dance and played me. The fucker who lead me on.
So this Monday, at voo-doo I've already informed my friends if they see any hot gay guy, point me out at a distance and if they think I'm cute , tell them I'm drunk and easy  I'm seriously gonna whore it up. All I wanted was my first kiss to mean something, now that I've had it, all the next ones don't count, so pretty sure I'll be making out with a plethora of guys. (hahaha not really , as there might not be any gay guys, but you get the picture )


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 28, 2005)

*Dec 28*

*Training - Workout B
Sumo DL - *1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12, *155lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8, 8
*Decline Bench press - *1:30 RI - *125lbs* 8, 8
*Seated Cable Row - *1:30 RI - *130lbs* 8, 6+1cheat , 6, 6
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **60lbs* 10, 9
ss'
*Leg Extension - **80lbs* 12, 12
*Seated Sidle Laterals - **20lbs* 8, 8
ss'
*Leg Extension knee work - **20lbs* 15/15 , 15/15

Omfg , I thought I was gonna power vomit all over the gym. It started when I was doing the straight arm pulldowns and then when I started my core work at the end .. ugh.
But yes .. my sumo DL's I took the RI down and actually did an extra set. These are soo easy to me now .. I don't know what it was but this morning it felt like nothing. 
I just don't want to add any mass to my lower back .. So i was thinking ..
What if I decreased the reps down to like 3? Did 4 sets of 3 reps, while increasing the weight steadily .. (same goes for squats) think it would work?


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - sweet tato, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - yogurt, oats, whey, almonds, apple
meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3114 cals
Fat - 77G (10G sat)
Carbs - 393G (43G fiber)
Protein - 217G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *3L

I'm feelign so pudgy after my alchohol binge + the junk yesterday. Hopefully it's gone by Mon. I don't think it'll take much to get back to where I was as I looked the same this morning but as the day went I bloated VERY easily and am right pudge like.
Anyways, hope my stomach is better for my cardio tomorrow. really don't feel like  all over the treadmills.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Tom-Tom... I am glad you are feeling a little.... better(?? if you can call it that!!) about Ed.

 

Seems he has his eye on someone else but that doesn't mean you meant anything less to him when you were together - And it certainly does not mean that he meant less to you?! Do you get it??

DO NOT try to alter the past - leave the past as it was because each thing that happens to you will leave you with something to learn or gain... and you will find this experience has left you with something too... (even if this one was just 'learning how to throw up and not kill yourself!  )... 

But you just have to look for it ok in a non-bitter way...




Anyway - I just stumbled across this:
Ideal.... And thought you might be interested in the results for you. 

I hope you are ok today...

Keep those fluids up ok - the bloat will go...


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom... I am glad you are feeling a little.... better(?? if you can call it that!!) about Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems he has his eye on someone else but that doesn't mean you meant anything less to him when you were together - And it certainly does not mean that he meant less to you?! Do you get it??


ya I'm feeling better ..
But see .. okay. I don't think he ever really like _ME_ , I don't think _I _ever really meant something to him. I think he liked the Idea of me, the idea of having someone is what he's after. He's after that intial .. 'chase' of getting someone. That rush of meeting someone new, that's what he's after. And after he realized he 'caught' me, thats why he lost 'it'.
Why he said he's fustrated at himself cause he can never sit still with on person.
Like even before that journal entry , I believe it was on Thurs. when he went to the semi formal , he wrote about another guy. (yes I still read his journal  I really do love his writting!)
And if he ever was interested in me, if he ever actually did feel something for me, and if he actually did still want to be friends, and didn't want to be something that 'happened' to me and still wanted to talk and be friends, you think he would actually talk to me no?
Does any of that make sense, or maybe I'm just thinking it to make myself feel better?
But all my friends here who actually met him, whos seen him, agree with me. LOL I'm kinda glad too that we didn't make it to voo-doo cause they were going on about a 'plan' they had for him. I was like 'o god .. no what are you guys gonna do??' and they were like ' Nothing, see if you don't know about it, you can't be blamed for it!' And then then went 'fuck you Ed MacNamara' and punched the air so hahaha! 
Whatever I don't care, only he knows what happened, only he will ever have the answers, and that's fine with me  .


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> DO NOT try to alter the past - leave the past as it was because each thing that happens to you will leave you with something to learn or gain... and you will find this experience has left you with something too... (even if this one was just 'learning how to throw up and not kill yourself!  )...
> 
> But you just have to look for it ok in a non-bitter way...


Yup I understand what your saying Emma. Thank - you.
I had my really pissed off moment yesterday and now I'm just like - meh whatever. I'm tired of feeling anything about it. I have the memories and that's where I'm leaving it.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - I just stumbled across this:
> Ideal.... And thought you might be interested in the results for you.
> 
> I hope you are ok today...
> ...


 all my measurments are under those ..
Espically my biceps, under 2.2" ack ..

The bloat is gone (still gonna up my water to 4L for today and tomorrow) .. actually it's gone along with some extra stuff  I woke up this morning quite flat .. and when I was measuring my wrist .. I got .. curious. So i measured my waist and under naval and 
Waist is 26.8" and under naval is 28.8" how is that even possible?!? It hasn't even been a week and I droped .3" off my waist and .6" off under my naval! I'm not complaining or anything hahaha
Could just been from the alchohol .. maybe I was holding onto some water or something??? No clue.
It'll probably move back up sooner or later though ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2005)

*Dec 29*

*Training - Light Cardio + Rotator Cuff exercises
*5 minutes at 4mph
40 minutes at 6mph
5 minutes at 4mph
Just really light today , didn't even break a sweat  ~ today was technically suppos to be a off day  But I couldn't resist! I just had an need too .. 


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* yogurt, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey, almonds, 
Meal 3 - pot barley, chicken, tuna, olive oil,fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken, broccoli, olive oil, fishies, tuna
Meal 5 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2679 cals
Fat - 71G (9G sat)
Carbs - 270G (26G fiber)
Protein - 238G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF ketchup / maple syrup
*Water - *4L

Did jack shit today. Literally .. I spent like two hours in the gym this morning just becuase I could  came home .. sat down for a couple hours, showered went straight to work and now I'm home ... planning on sitting here for another 4 hours or so then hopefully I'll be able to sleep!
Ugh for the last two night I've woken up at 3:14am , fully awake. Not tired at all and can't get back to bed until around 4:30 - 5am ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Does any of that make sense, or maybe I'm just thinking it to make myself feel better?


No - you are right... It makes sense - and, unfortunately, there are guys/girls out there like this... 

.... I am glad you have come to some sort of understanding of the situation... It may suck, but at least it gives you 'closure' of sorts.



> all my measurments are under those ..
> Espically my biceps, under 2.2" ack ..


LOL - I thought that your measurements would be under these 'ideals' .. Mine were all under too (I'm ignoring the fact that this was a male calculator and I am female )... 



> I woke up this morning quite flat .. and when I was measuring my wrist .. I got .. curious. So i measured my waist and under naval and
> Waist is 26.8" and under naval is 28.8" how is that even possible?!? It hasn't even been a week and I droped .3" off my waist and .6" off under my naval! I'm not complaining or anything hahaha
> Could just been from the alchohol .. maybe I was holding onto some water or something??? No clue.


Ahhh... this is what some people term the 'whoosh' effect - 
Whoosh and Whoosh again...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh for the last two night I've woken up at 3:14am , fully awake. Not tired at all and can't get back to bed until around 4:30 - 5am ..


Welcome to my world!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - I thought that your measurements would be under these 'ideals' .. Mine were all under too (I'm ignoring the fact that this was a male calculator and I am female )...


 hahaha!
I did have some measurments that were pretty close though  God I wish my arms were 14" though!! 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ahhh... this is what some people term the 'whoosh' effect -
> Whoosh and Whoosh again...


 Whoo - hoo!!
I love the whoosh effect! I hope it happens again!
It's so werid too .. it's practically what happend to Lyle, Didn't exercise that day, kinda had a refeed and I didn't drink alot of water !!
Who knows maybe I'll incorporate a 'refeed' every month or so in hopes for more 'whoosh'  
I wish!! , I'm just really pumped becuase I'm in the inches that I want .. I've made it into the 26 and 28 inch range! and I still have like another 13.5lbs to lose!
So maybe, just maybe *crosses fingers* I will be able to make it down to the size I want.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Welcome to my world!


omg get me out of it then Adrain!!
I HATE this world! 
How about we run away to a world full of nice, long , perfect quality zzz's


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2005)

*Dec 30*

*Training - Workout C
V-bar Pulldown - *1:30 RI -*30lbs* 12, *120lbs* 12, 12 , 11 3/4 , 9
*Reverse DB Lunges - *:50 RI between legs -*55lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
*Wg Lat Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12, 10 , 8 + 1 cheat
*Db Curls - **30lbs* 8 , 5 DROP *25lbs* 3 , *30lbs* 4 DROP *25lbs* 3
ss'
*Incline BB Tricep Extension - **100lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Hammer Curls - **25lbs* 12/12 , 10/10 , 9/9
ss'
*CG Bench Press - **75lbs* 12 , 10 , 9

Omg this workout was soo hard. My back was still so sore from my Workout Wed ..
And I was rushing hardcore so I didn't get a chance to do my walking lunges ..
And I lost some reps on my hammer curls .. my arms were just fried ..


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, oats, whey, 
Meal 3 - pot barley, WW / MG sphagetti, chicken
meal 4 - WW / MG sphagetti, chicken
Meal 5 - tuna, sweet tato, 
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
3263 cals
Fat - 44G (7G sat)
Carbs - 496G (49G fiber)
Protein - 222G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia
*Water - *3L

Ok .. so an employee of the restaurant got injured last night (she fell in front of her house) so she's gonna be out for a bit .. which means I had to work all day today (hence not having time for the walking lunges) .. arg.
And I'm soooo not looking forward to tomorrow. I'm working a 14 - 15 hour shift (11am - 1 or 2am) GAH!  it's gonna be crazy ...
me and Andrea went out tonight and we were like Damn were gonna need some energy so we went out and bought 4 things of red bull each (mines SF of course hahaha) never ahd the stuff before .. so it should be interesting!  Apparently having three is the equilevent of getting a buzz on LMAO!
Okay .. hopefully I'll get some good sleep tonight .. gonna need it for tomorrow! (and if not , then hopefully the red bull will do the job )
Can't wait for Mon. Voo-doo!!! (pretty sure I'm drinking again - just some coolers. DEFINTLY not to the extent that I did  .. I think I woulda be fine actually with the level I drank , it's just I had an empty stomach and I did it all in 20 minutes , so this time I'm spacing it out!)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2005)

O ya .. this workout completed 10 weeks of doing this program ...
I'm hoping I can pull out another 4 weeks or so (hopefully longer .. maybe 6??) as I really enjoyed this routine and am seeing great gains.
Will defintly be sticking to full body workouts. So much more fun.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, what is that woosh thing.  I couldn't open the link


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, what is that woosh thing.  I couldn't open the link


You need to register at the site first ... but this is what it was basically.



			
				lylmcd said:
			
		

> *Fat cell water content and fat loss*
> Ok, finally stickying this stupid post with some very minor modifications.
> 
> It's something I've mentioned over the years, an assertion that my exercise physiology professor had made wrt: fat loss.
> ...


For the first link then the second just talked about a personal experience ..


			
				lylmcd said:
			
		

> *Whoosh*
> Ok, go figure this.  Started working on leaning out just after thanksgiving.  It's been like 3 weeks.
> 
> last monday I was hanging around 154 lbs and 30 3/8" waist
> ...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, thanks Tom.  I sometimes feel like that after a big cheat weekend.  I eat poorly, feel bloated and disappointed in myself.  Then I eat clean for a couple of days and exercise and I feel like I'm leaner than before.  I just can't get the scale to change.  Stuck in the mid 180's.  I'm a lot leaner than I ever have been.  I wonder if I could have put on 8 - 10 pounds of muscle over the last three months  I have a little ways to go in the waist dept, but am suprised I haven't lost more weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. I think I woulda be fine actually with the level I drank ,


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> omg get me out of it then Adrain!!
> I HATE this world!
> How about we run away to a world full of nice, long , perfect quality zzz's


ooo.. i'd be willing to go wherever that is. But i think the next stop is The Big Sleep.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, thanks Tom.  I sometimes feel like that after a big cheat weekend.  I eat poorly, feel bloated and disappointed in myself.  Then I eat clean for a couple of days and exercise and I feel like I'm leaner than before.  I just can't get the scale to change.  Stuck in the mid 180's.  I'm a lot leaner than I ever have been.  I wonder if I could have put on 8 - 10 pounds of muscle over the last three months  I have a little ways to go in the waist dept, but am suprised I haven't lost more weight.



Well if I remember your quite new to all this right?? So since your always so great at your diet and training I think it'd be very possible for you to of added that 8 - 10lbs of muscle.
Go by the mirrior/measurments not the scale ..
But if you find your not losing around the midsection (and your measurments are back you up on this) , then try playing around with your diet some more? Maybe you don't even need to lower cals, maybe try changing around the macros. For me personally I find I get greater results with having a more 'higher' carb intake and a more 'lower' fat intake.
Just try fooling around with it some more.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 hahahaha! Well you know how much I drank that night in T-dot!
I believe it was like 1 smirnoff , 3 beers and 4 or 5 mikes hard lemonade?? All on the stomach of a slice of pizza 
And I was fine .. sorta! LMAO The umbrella!! UGH still get images of that creepy guy in the bathroom 'Hello sir'!!
But I certainly wasn't blacking out or puking or making an ass out of myself. I think the main thing was drinking it so fast! But then .. it was vodka  - o well never gonna find out as I'm NEVER drinking that shit again! NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ooo.. i'd be willing to go wherever that is. But i think the next stop is The Big Sleep.


OMG adrian!! I went there last night!! I'm sorry I couldn't take you with me! ... but it was probably for the best , the sleep was so damn good I woke up 2 and a half hours late!  - luckily my bosses are my parents and there letting me show up 2 - 3 hours late for work! But I still gotta get a move on it .. off to the gym!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok just quickly poping in becuase weight this morning was 142lbs .. that means I lost another 1.5lbs ... arg.
I know I'm losing weight to quickly! Even though it all seems to be coming from my waist and under naval (both have actually droped another .1" .. I looked really FLAT this morning) .. I'm just scared that yes I'm getting smaller , but am I getting leaner?? I mean .. I certainly feel leaner , I'm alot tighter / veins are more visible / more defintion (espically in the gym mirrors ... I now have a six pack in some of the mirrors there, but I think it's all the lighting ..) ... it's just my legs. My legs are really lagging.
So I'm gonna up cals 50 - 100 each day , and maybe lower cardio intensity down to 60 - 70% ?? Or maybe I should keep cardio at my previous level (around 80%) and up cals 100 for each day? .. I want be aiming for .5 - 1lb weight loss each week. Suggestions?? hahaha ..
I'm suppos to go into the gym right now for some cardio and I think I'm just gonna do what I did last time , 6mph , just light stuff considering my weight.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great year Tom, and don't forget it's supposed to be about fun buddy!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Tom.  Be safe!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2005)

*Dec 31*

*Training - Cardio
*5 minutes at 4mph
10 minutes at 7mph
25 minutes at 8mph
5 minutes at 4mph

So .. I got there and I really planed to only stay at 6mph .. but then I thought meh - 7mph won't make too much a diff ... then I couldn't resist and uped it again to 8mph  
It felt sooooo good though!


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* yogurt, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - brocolli, chick peas, olive oil , fishies , chicken
Meal 3 - yogurt, whey, fishies, olive oil, oats , apple, almonds
meal 4 - pot barley , olive oil, chicken, tuna
Meal 5 - tuna, egg whites, olive oil , fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2756 cals
Fat - 93G (11G sat)
Carbs - 239G (27G fiber)
Protein - 241G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, 4 SF red bulls  OMG can we say caffine rush?! - was shaking non stop / bouncing off the walls! 
*Water - *3L

Well only had to work an 11 hour shift instead today 
Happy New Years Everyone!

Thanks for the safe wishes guys! Hope you all had a great evening.

P.S.  omg Luke! Where have ya been?! Whats new with ya, how are things going? It's great too see ya around again!
​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok just quickly poping in becuase weight this morning was 142lbs .. that means I lost another 1.5lbs ... arg.






> I know I'm losing weight to quickly! Even though it all seems to be coming from my waist and under naval (both have actually droped another .1" .. I looked really FLAT this morning) .. I'm just scared that yes I'm getting smaller , but am I getting leaner?? I mean .. I certainly feel leaner , I'm alot tighter / veins are more visible / more defintion (espically in the gym mirrors ... I now have a six pack in some of the mirrors there, but I think it's all the lighting ..) ... it's just my legs. My legs are really lagging.
> So I'm gonna up cals 50 - 100 each day , and maybe lower cardio intensity down to 60 - 70% ?? Or maybe I should keep cardio at my previous level (around 80%) and up cals 100 for each day? .. I want be aiming for .5 - 1lb weight loss each week. Suggestions?? hahaha ..


I would pull the cals up a little - increase by, say, 2.5%-5% and see how that helps.

For your legs - They will always come in more slowly than your upper body (it is the nature of the beast)... I am not sure what to suggest - different things seem to help for different people.... A lot of people find sprints work well (esp HIIT type stuff, followed by longer, slower duration cardio). 




Personally - I don't think you need to lose any more weight and I would certainly not go back under 140.... Instead I would stabilise where you are and consider altering diet and training a little to play around with composition.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

ps:

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!



*​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally - I don't think you need to lose any more weight and I would certainly not go back under 140.... Instead I would stabilise where you are and consider altering diet and training a little to play around with composition.


 Completly agree. I suggest a recomp. Dont cut. Try and hold your present weight for long.

And

Wishing you a Happy New Year as well. Hope you had a good time. Waiting to read the details


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Have a great year Tom, and don't forget it's supposed to be about fun buddy!


Luke? is that you? _Luke _Luke?? the old Luke??? the banned Luke??????


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Tom, Here's to a great '06.  Finish school strong.  It will be fun to follow your transition to college.  Be smart, be safe and for christ's sake find a new friggin' doctor, would you


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would pull the cals up a little - increase by, say, 2.5%-5% and see how that helps.


K thanks Emma - gonna increase cals by 100 for each day. 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For your legs - They will always come in more slowly than your upper body (it is the nature of the beast)... I am not sure what to suggest - different things seem to help for different people.... A lot of people find sprints work well (esp HIIT type stuff, followed by longer, slower duration cardio).


ack! here I was thinking it was gonna be my tummy to come in at the very last!
it'll probably be a mixture of the two .. but so far my tummy in the lead.
I think I'm just gonna keep with what I'm doing and hopefully I'll see some changes in the near future .. if not I might have to do play around with some stuff 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally - I don't think you need to lose any more weight and I would certainly not go back under 140.... Instead I would stabilise where you are and consider altering diet and training a little to play around with composition.


Right now I'm seeing results .. that I like. That I'm starting to be more happy with my body.
Ideally , my perfect body size for me I think would be 130lbs with 6 - 8% BF , now unless I really screw this cut up (The weight I lose , over half the total would have to be from LBM) then that's where I'm gonna end up ..
I'm gonna stick this through. It's something I've thought alot about, and this is really what I want.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Wishing you a Happy New Year as well. Hope you had a good time. Waiting to read the details





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well only had to work an 11 hour shift instead today


LOL - that was the details of my new years eve - I was working!

Voo-doos tomorrow .. hopefully. If things go over smoothly ..
God I really hope so.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, Here's to a great '06.  Finish school strong.  It will be fun to follow your transition to college.  Be smart, be safe and for christ's sake find a new friggin' doctor, would you


LOL thanks Steve!! I hope 2006 goes great for you too!!

p.s. I REALLY REALLY wish this was my graduating year - but I'm only in grade 11 - still got this year and then the next!! hahahaha , omg if only eh?
I can't wait to get out of this small town .. there's nothing here for me.
I plan on moving up To Toronto and studying sports nutrtion and kinesology (SURPRISE! ) when the time comes ..
OMG I love Toronto!! hahaha I can't wait till that time comes .. it'll be scary , but it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2006)

*jan 1*

*Training - Workout A
Squats  - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *165lbs* 8 8 8 8
*Incline DB Flies - *1:30 RI - *40lbs* 10 10 10
*Bent over BB Rows - *1:30 RI - *130lbs* 7 7 7 6
*Seated DB Press - *1:20 RI - *20lbs* 12 12 12
*GHR - *12 12
ss'
*Reverse Cable Flies - **30lbs* 12 12  (omg finally reached max RR!)

Good workout this morning. But omfg ... the squats. These were absolutly brutual. On the last half of the third set and fourth set I had to stop doing full squats .. my legs were just .. dead. I knew if I tried to do another full squat I wasn't coming back up. Espically my left leg .. I was limping for a good 10 minutes afterwards , and it wasn't the good kind of pain ..
And it's so weird cause this never happens to my legs ..
Pain went after 10 minutes though ..


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, almonds
Meal 3 - pot barley , olive oil, chicken, apple, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, brocolli, chicken, olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

 tried something new. Mashed my sweet tato and covered them in cinnamon and SF maple syrup.

*Macros - *
3195 cals
Fat - 77G (10G sat)
Carbs - 407G (45G fiber)
Protein - 221G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, cinnamon
*Water - *3L

Well .. I've done shit all today.
Tomorrows Voo-doo might cave. Ack .. Nicole can't go and either can Alexa and kerry and Tiff are really hoping there parents will let them .. (see we got school the next day!! - I won't be going ..) ... but if they can't make it .. I *think* I know someone who might be able to go with me .. won't be as fun, but it'd still be fun!!
It's just I'd feel guilty not going .. Danika (Ed's Best friend) got someone to switch shifts with her at work so she could make it to this voo-doo and I promised her I'd be there!
But anyways .. I gotta somehow figure out how to apply the VSEPR theory , draw molecular formulas in 3D and the bipolar and molecular charge?!? 

... who am I kidding I won't! - I think I'm gonna spend some time trying to come up with a new routine. I don't know what to do .. I've been debating with myself. This is my 11th week on this routine and without a rest ..
I'm really hoping I can pull out another 3 - 4 weeks and then take a week off completely to study for my exams .. then start up a new routine.
But is that a smart move? ..
I was thinking I could finish this week , then next week take off or just do some very light work , then start up my new routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL - that was the details of my new years eve - I was working!
> 
> Voo-doos tomorrow .. hopefully. If things go over smoothly ..
> God I really hope so.


Oh.. i thought you were going to VooDoo. I see i got the day wrong


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was thinking I could finish this week , then next week take off or just do some very light work , then start up my new routine.


You could take the next week off and then do a short very intense cycle and take another week off before exams. Or do a week with 80% weights at min RR. Depends on how you feel. Just dont overdo things which will leave you feeling brunt out and unable to concentrate on the exams. 

As far as poss, try and get a little studying done regularly, instead of cramming it all in a short period. You could try and work a training/studying schedule for the next few weeks. This will leave you feeling more prepared and less stressed when exams come around


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys - just wanted to let ya know I did actually go to voo-doo tonight!! hahah - I went with my brother!
OMG - I'll give ya details tomorrow .. but lets say it was a very interesting night. Lots of stuff happened .. at one point Ed new 'Boy friend' was going on about how hot I was and wanted to dance with me (I didn't even know it was him) anyways I'll give y'all details tomorrow. When I'm not so tipsy and tired .. omg i made an ass out of myself dancing hahah!
In total there was 4 - 5 guys that kept staring at me .. I think I may of meet someone tonight ..
http://members.msn.com/default.msnw?guids=76vXzPw!0EtV5M3ohn06L70FL1gTpEkzTys29bONBbUPFRa93ihLEgL4Q3AxR3RllQ
Bad picture .. bnut fuck he was yummy!!
Detials tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 3, 2006)

*Voo-doo*

Ok details of last night (it's 6:50am right now .. I woke up, not hung over in the slightist so I'm gonna go to school cuase I'm cool like that LOL) .. phew if your gonna be reading this prepare yourself! It's gonna be long - I'm quite the sociable drunk!

To understand everything that happened to have to know that on Sunday night me and Ed talked. He messaged me quoting me from another conversation (I guess he stores he's chats) saying that on Boxing day it probably won't work out and I'll stay home sober. So he was like 'now THAT is ironic' So ya know I was just like 'Little too ironic!' and you know hahah whatever. And then he's like 'Lewie we need to talk .. Danika told me your still upset.' So I was like 'Huh? ... I'm actually quite fine, what is it that we need to talk about?' So he went 'That your upset ..' So I went 'I'm actually really not .. I'm fine now. Seriously Ed I'm good.' So he went 'I just dont' want you thinking it was some sort of fuck and chuck' So I went 'Ummm can you blame me Ed? Can you understand why I would be slightly 'upset'?' and he went 'It's just , you didn't feel the distance between us like I did' and I went 'Ed that's not the point. I don't care if you don't like me , that's your choice, your feelings just .. if you were feeling that way you should of said something sooner , or later like why did you have to break up with me on My Birthday?' 'I understand where your coming from but can you understand where I'm coming from??' And he went 'Ya.' 'So were fine?' So I went 'Ya were fine Ed.' 'I'll see ya tomorrow night at Voo-doo' Then he went 'Ya See - ya' 'I'm sorry' So I went 'Ugh no Ed , not feel 'sorry' thats the last thing I want you too feel.' 'I'm seriously fine. Ed I'm good' And he went 'Okay ..' 'Night' Then I said 'Night Ed'

Fuck I just wanted to let right into him .. tell him everything I was feeling - why I was really so fucking pissed at him. About how he lead me on (with the picture, with the words with EVERYTHING for those 2 weeks) and then breaks up with me on my birthday and then has the balls to say he still wants to talk to me, when in reality he obviously had no intention of doing it, he couldn't even be bothered to message me the next day and say 'Hey thanks for returning my scarf to me' Or to at least let me know he got it. And furthermore , if he did want to 'talk' I let him know how I was feeling in the letter I gave him, in the letter I asked all the questions that was 'bothering' me, but he said nothing. So why all of a sudden did he want to talk about it? Becuase Danika said he should? So it seems like he's a nice guy? And just everything else .. but I left it at that. Becuase Yes I do still want to be friends with him (well not anymore but that comes later on). Why I don't know .. but then he had to say 'I'm sorry' right at the end of it. Ugh ... how could I be mad at him?? ..

Ok now for Voo-doo.
Well .. things weren't looking good at first. All my friends couldn't go becuase it was a school night ... So i told Danika I probably won't go and shes like 'So what if they can't go. Come and hang out with us' So I was like 'really? You guys won't mind' And she's like 'nah' But I didn't want to go alone ... So after literally 2 hours of talking to my borther I convinced to go with me! (becuase it would just be fun in general to have him with me, and we never do anything together anymore ..' So Dad drove us up (I drank 4 mikes hard lemoande , 2 light mikes hard lemonade and a little bit of shark and Lukie just drank some shark) So dad gets us up there .. we were late we got there around 8:30 (starts at 8). So were waiting in the line up to get in .. and wow. I fucking talk to much and am so friendly when I'm drunk. I meet around 9 new people while waiting in the line. First there was this girl (I forgot her name .. so we'll call her Jen) And me and her were going on about how fucking cold it was and all that stuff , then this Girl showed up with all her friends and you know she's the typical drop dead gorgeous blonde with all her hot friends right. and I was talkign to Jen and she kept staring at me and I looked over at her and pointed to her and I was like 'ya you - I FUCKING love you! YAAA dananana' and she came over and we start talking LMAO her name was Sarah, she was loaded too , she told me I was hot and I told her she was hot and then we both realized we were blonde and had blue eyes so were like 'OMFG TWINS!!' and then her friends came up and they were like 'No fucking way, we got blonde hair and blue eyes too!' So in the end we became quadruplets! LOL and we promised each other we'd find guys for each other and all that jazz. Then Danika, Ed, Jonathan and Luke showed up. (Jonathan and Luke are gay) So ya know Danika was like 'omg Lewie!' And we huged and stuff and Ed wouldn't say one word too me. So then me and Jonathan started talking alot and then Sarah came back and he started talking to Sarah and then Sarah came over to me and was like 'You know that guy - he thinks your really hot and wants to dance with you and wants your e-mail but he's really shy' So I was like 'Fuck ya I'll find him on the dance floor!' So Then there was some other people I meet in the line, I was talking ot the typical Straight pot head types LOL! me and this one guy kept high fiving and shit it was great. So then I got to the front of the line and I was having conversations with all the bouncers and stuff. 
Then we actually got into Voo-doo And I lost it on the dance floor! Just lost it! So I met up with Jonathan again and we were dancing so then we went near the washrooms were it was a little quietier and I was just like (cause I was so fucking loaded) 'Your fucking hot! Lets make - out!) and then he went '.. aa god I really want too .. but I'm not open about being gay .. not here. And also well ... I kinda have a boyfriend - Luke' And then Luke walks up beside us and I was like 'Umm what the fuck?! - Fuck you too then' And just walked away. I didn't say another word too him the entire night although he kept staring at me non stop.
So then I went back on the dance floor and was dancing with Lukie and then these two girls came up and started dancing with me and then Me and the two girls started kissing .. yes. I had a threesome kiss with two girls - they were hot too . So then they left and Jen came back over and started Dancing with us. And then I Sarah found me and went 'omg Lewie I met someone for you!!' And I was like 'Yaaa ..' so she took me over to the stool things and there was this guy there , ya know he was my height , little bit longer hair - it was shaggy and jet black. He was defintly workable. So she like here ya guys go! So we sat down for a bit and were talking and he Told me I was hot and all this stuff and I was like 'Well fuck ya - then lets go dancing!' And then a bouncer came up to me and looks at me and goes 'Okay buddy your out of here' And I was like 'Umm what the fuck?!' And he goes 'Your drunk your gone' And I was like 'Umm I'm pretty sure I'm not drunk and I'm pretty sure I'm not leaving' And he goes 'I can smell it off your breath' And I went 'Umm I took some cirtus cool pack shit for my breath - are you trying to tell me I have bad breath? Cuase if you were that's pretty offensive' So he went 'stand on one foot then' So I was like 'umm fine!' So I stood on one foot and I put my face right up to his and I was like 'There ya go! - Ask me any damn question ya want' So he sat there and stared and me and a minute went by so I put my foot down and he went 'See you can't stand on one foot' And I was like 'Umm buddy I put it down becuase a minute went past and yoiu weren't saying anything' And then he went 'Then why were you falling on the dance floor' and I went 'umm becuase thats how I dance - are you now telling me I can't dance?!' And then he went 'Fine you can stay'
LMAO!
So anyways me and the workable guy who though I was hot started laughing and then Sarah came back and was like 'You guys happy!?' and the guy was like 'Totally!' And then his friends came up and stuff. Anyways so I eventually draged him on the dance floor - and after a bit I looked over on the ledge type thing that people can sit and watch people dance and who was there but non other than Ed .. staring at us. So i was like 'Ugh Fuck that ..' So I just kept dancing and then the guy looks up and sees Ed and went 'Umm ... I have to go.' And then walked away from me and went and sat next to Ed.  So i was like 'Okay .. thats fine.' So I went off the dance Floor and I saw Danika and we started talking and I was like 'Hey Ed's over there if you wanted him' And she smiled and goes 'I know!! But he's with Mark right now - the new guy he met at the last voo-doo.'
..........
..............................
wow. What the Fuck ... can you believe that?! ... like what are the fucking chances ... and just .. what the fuck?
So I was like  ... 'omg .. your joking? .. this is just too much .. I need to dance' So I went back on the dance floor and started dancing with Jen and Lukie and I can't even remember how but I started dancing with this really TALL and HOT blonde guy .. and I mean tall and very Hot. If I wanted to see his face I had to look up! LOL So we were dancing for a bit .. I started touching his body  and then he touched me a bit and I was like 'I so want to make out with you right now' and he's like ' Just not here ..' and then we danced some more and by this point I was so run down and tired and out of it from everything that was happening , apparently I looked like I was gonna pass out. 'So I went omg  .. I'm so drunk ..' And he went 'hahah ya I can tell. How about you go get some water , I'll be right here' So I went to get some water and Ed was there. So I went 'Hey Ed' And you know what he said back to me? He just looked at me and went 'Settle Down.' I looked back and gave me the weirdest face and really sarcastically I went 'Umm okay there. I'll try?!' and I just shruged and turned my back to him. 
What the fuck was his problem!? (mom .. yes I told my parents the entire story becuase I can't stop talking and she said it sounds like he was pissed off at me becuase his new boyfriend was dancing with me and all that other stuff.)
So I go back on the dance floor and the guy was gone .. So i started dancing again with jen and Lukie and then I clued in that literally like three steps away the guy was there LOL! So he was dancing with his friend (a girl) So us three started dancing and then we went off the dance floor for a bit and he's like 'So whats your e-mail?' cuase I already told him I lived in shitville Amherst. And I tried my best to give it to him , becuase he was putting it in his cell phone and I could tell if he was getting it right! LOL So anyways then I asked him his name and stuff. His names Erik. So then we went back dancing for a bit .. and then we seperated and went our own ways and I danced again with Jen And Lukie. Then they made that circle where everyone gets in it and Jen was trying to get me to go in and I was like 'NOO!! I can't dance!" And she's like 'Omg yes you can! Your drunk! Of course you can dance!' Don't worry .. I didn't go in the circle. I was making an ass of myself as it was with my non dancing abilities.

So for the rest of the night we just danced .. and then there was this other guy that was always dancing near me .. he was gay I could tell. and he would always be near me with some girl dancing and then at one point he wanted to take a picture of me and the girl he was dancing with! hahahaha! And then Erik came up to me and took a pic of me too.
Anyways So voo-doo ended .. Erik was like 'I'll talk to ya later K?' And he went off really quickly .. so I wasn't sure if he was all into me .. it seemed like he was, but you know me .. I always second guess things. So me and Lukie were outside walking goign towards pizza hut to were my dad was picking us up. And then this white car comes towards us and I just heard a voice that was like 'Hey - I thought you were from Amherst' I looked in and it was Erik! He was in the passenger seat and there was his friends in the back .. and I was like 'hahaha ya .. my dad's picking us up.' and we talked for a bit and at one point I mentioned how drunk I was in there and then he started laughing and went 'I'll talk to ya later' And drove away. And then Lukie went .. 'umm Lewie. Wasn't that his mom driving them and you just told them how drunk you were? .. that's a great first impression ..'

OMG I coulda SWORN to god it was one of his friend driving - the one that he kept dancing with!! But Lukie said he thought it was an older women .. omg. I hope he's wrong LOL.

So - that was my Voo-doo experience. I had a blast.
And then as soon as I got home, at 1am - guess who added me to MSN? Erik  - so yay! I did give him the right e-mail! LOL
p.s. - I love how booze seems to make my waist smaller ! LOL - I might have to become an achoholic!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2006)

You are such a slut! I love you! 
I am so glad you had an awesome time Lewie (and a hardy mazel tov on deciding to go to school lol). My analysis: ED wants you


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 3, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. omg i made an ass out of myself dancing hahah!


You? .. and dance!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 3, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok details of last night






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And then Lukie went .. 'umm Lewie. Wasn't that his mom driving them and you just told them how drunk you were? .. that's a great first impression ..'


 seems like he was the only sane one in the bunch!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> p.s. - I love how booze seems to make my waist smaller ! LOL - I might have to become an achoholic!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 3, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You are such a slut! I love you!
> I am so glad you had an awesome time Lewie (and a hardy mazel tov on deciding to go to school lol). My analysis: ED wants you



hahaha - When Sarah came back and told me that Jonathan thought I was hot and all that stuff my exact words to her were 'Fuck ya! You tell him that I'm drunk and easy and I'll see him on the dance floor!' LOL
Nah - I don't think Ed wants me .. I don't know what he wants. I don't know what he thinks of me and I could give two fucks. I'm willing to be friends if maybe he could actually be civil and get his head out of his ass and stop making everything about him. But I don't care. I was ready today if he messaged me about anything to just lash right out at him and tell him the fuck off and let it all out. Espicall after last night.
But I seriously don't care. Whatever. Normally stuff like this 'bothers' me and eats away at me, but it's not. I don't care at all - I think I'm changing. Completely. I'm starting to finally be more comfortable with myself and who I am, and really not caring about anyone else's opions / thoughts about me. I'm here to live life my way and to enjoy myself. That's what I'm doing. And I'm having a blast. This summer your gonna be meeting a much more less reserved and more confident Lewie Jaime - that I can guarantee you!


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You? .. and dance!


ROFL! I know - but once again that whole 'fuck everyone else and what they think!' I was there to have a fun time and let loose - so that's what I did - I didn't care how stupid I looked I had fun and that's what matters.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good night tom!!  I am glad you are getting out and enjoying yourself lately! 


But  on the alcohol...!!! Please be careful tom - it can do horrible things to a young growing brain (even small amounts have been shown to alter cognitive developement, personality development and reasoning/logic etc etc)...  And you don't want to lose your smarts now do you?!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 3, 2006)

*Jan 3*

*Training - Off*


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey, almonds
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
Meal 3 - yogurt, whey , oats , banana, almonds
meal 4 - pot barley , apple ,olive oil , fishies, tuna, 
Meal 5 - egg whites, sweet tato, olive oil ,fishies
Meal 6 - Tuna, chick peas, lettuce , olive oil , fishies
Meal 7 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2552 cals
Fat - 79G (9G sat)
Carbs - 248G (45G fiber)
Protein - 215G

Cals were lower today after the binging last night hahaha!


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, cinnamon
*Water - *3L

Omg went through school on 4 hours of sleep and a hang over .. I'm ready to die! LOL - I really need sleep gonna have an early meal 7 and hit the sack ..

O - And I just got finished talking to someone : D

Lewie says:
Hey There - umm last night in the car that was your friend driving the car wasn't it?
Erik... getting ready then out for the night 871 8770 says:
haha yeah...that was my car but I was drinking so she drove
Lewie says:
Ok phew! LOL - cause afterwards my brother went 'Umm .. why'd you say you were loaded when his mom was driving?' 
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
HAHAHAH no it was my friend
Lewie says:
So what you do all day?
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
umm liquor store, and then to the mall... and yeah now Im here at Jon's... he was at voodoo last night too
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
do you have a pic?
Lewie says:
ahahaha lovs the booze!
... no I don't sorry! .. you took one of me though on your cell didn't ya? (I probably looked like shit)
Lewie says:
wait .. was Jon that guy with brown / black hair kinda .. took a pic of me and some girl?
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
hahah probably... yeah, alright no worries
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
but you have a cam?
Lewie says:
lol - umm ya sorta. Its like half dead .. why?
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
haha put it on
Lewie says:
LOL - sure .. umm how do you though??

  Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 is inviting you to start sending webcam. Do you want to accept (Alt+C) or decline (Alt+D) the invitation?

Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
accept  

  You have accepted the invitation to start sending webcam.

Lewie says:
there we go
Lewie says:
haha
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
yeah two of the guys that were at voodoo last night wanted to see who u were lol
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
how old are you?
Lewie says:
17 - you?
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
16
Lewie says:
really?
Lewie says:
You look older 
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
haha yeah grade 11
Lewie says:
same here
Lewie says:
My birthday was just 2 weeks ago - Dec 19
Lewie says:
Had to start school year late
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
so are you in grade 11 or 12?
Lewie says:
lol 11
Lewie says:
I'll brb
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
altright
Lewie says:
back
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
holla
Lewie says:
pretty sure though I hate school! hahah .. omg today I had to go through it with a hang over and 4 hours of sleep.
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
you had school?!?!
Lewie says:
Wasn't even gonna go .. but I figure I better as if I don't I'll probably fail Chem and math hahaha
Lewie says:
Ya - you lucky bastards get your vac. till the 14th
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
9th
Lewie says:
today was the first day back for us ..
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
HAHAH that sucks
Lewie says:
OO .. well better than the third
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
haha yeah true
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
that SUCKS
Lewie says:
LOL - ya and our break started the 21st
Lewie says:
ya - I also got exams in 3 weeks  
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
haha and we didnt go that week either, well we had school... but.. we didnt go  
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
yeah its gonna be gross
Lewie says:
lol
Lewie says:
What classes are ya taking this term?
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
shitty ones
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
lol but Ill talk to you later
Lewie says:
lol there all shitty
Lewie says:
Ok ttyl
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
cause we're going to start some happy hour
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
cause we dont have school,
Lewie says:
  lucky!
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
muahaha
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
ttyl! "_
Erik... Dieppe pour la nuit... 871 8770 says:
 *
Lewie says:
: D

Yay! hahaha he actually did like me - or does like me  dont' know - but I think I'm gonna see if he wants to hang out This Saturday  ...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 4, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> This summer your gonna be meeting a much more less reserved and more confident Lewie Jaime - that I can guarantee you!



Less reserved?! Lewie...think about it: Last summer, you came all the way from Nova Scotia to meet a girl you met on the internet. Then, you, that girl and another guy you met on the internet went to a bar. It doesn't get much less reserved than that.  GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 5, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Less reserved?! Lewie...think about it: Last summer, you came all the way from Nova Scotia to meet a girl you met on the internet. Then, you, that girl and another guy you met on the internet went to a bar. It doesn't get much less reserved than that.  GOOD TIMES!!!


LOL! awsome times!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 5, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a good night tom!!  I am glad you are getting out and enjoying yourself lately!


Thanks Emz : D
hahaha everyone still can't get over that I had a three way kiss with two girls! 
Like honestly it was one of the best nights of my life. I can't wait till I do it again.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But  on the alcohol...!!! Please be careful tom - it can do horrible things to a young growing brain (even small amounts have been shown to alter cognitive developement, personality development and reasoning/logic etc etc)...  And you don't want to lose your smarts now do you?!


 ya - I certainly know how to drink .. for someone thats relatively new to this stuff and all things considering I can certainly handle my booze! 
But don't worry - it's not gonna be a weekly thing ... trust me. I wouldn't go that far. I've seen all the negative and devestating effects alchohol can have - and it's not worth it. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 5, 2006)

*Jan 4*

*Training - Workout B
Sumo DL - *1:00 RI - *45lbs* 12 *155lbs* 8, 8 , 8 , 8
*Decline Bench Press - **135lbs* 8 , 8
*Seated Cable Row - *1:30 RI - *130lbs* 8 , 7 , 7 , 7
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **60lbs* 10 , 9 
ss'
*Leg Extension - **85lbs* 10 , 9
*Seated Side Lateral Raisees - **20lbs* 9 , 7
*Knee work extensions - **20lbs* 15/15 15/15

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, almonds
Meal 3 - pot barley , olive oil, chicken, apple, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, brocolli, chicken, olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
3195 cals
Fat - 77G (10G sat)
Carbs - 407G (45G fiber)
Protein - 221G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, cinnamon
*Water - *3L

didn't post this yesterday as I was just swamped with homework / I'm was unbelievably tired .. juust like I am tonight ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 5, 2006)

*Jan 5*

*Training - Workout C
V-Bar Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *40lbs* 12 *120lbs* 12 , 12 , 11 1/2 , 9
*Reverse DB Lunges - **55lbs* 12/12 , 10/10
*Walking Db lunges - **20lbs* 48 (24 each side)
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12, 11 , 8
*DB Curls - **30lbs* 7 DROP *25lbs* 2 - *30lbs* 5 DROP *25lbs* 2 DROP *20lbs* 2 - *30lbs* 4 DROP *25lbs* 3 DROP *20lbs* 2
ss'
*Incline BB Tri Extensions - **100lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
*Hammer Curls - **25lbs* 12/12 , 10/10 , 7/7 DROP *20lbs* 4/4
ss'
*CG Bench Press -  **75lbs* 12 , 12 , 12

*Fitness Thing in Gym class - *
Today we had this thing called the beep test .. not sure if anyone heard of it before but you stand on a line and then you hear a beep and run 20m , turn around and run back to the starting before another beep. Do 60m is equal to 1/2 a level. And with each level the beeps get faster and faster .. and if you miss the beep your out. I made it to level 11 - I was the last one doing it, I think the other guy gave out at 9 or 9 1/2 .. I thought the thing only went to level 12 (as we did it before , I just wasn't there that day) and you only need to get up to level 6 to get 100% .. but I though ugh why the hell not , might as well go all the way. So i get to level 12 and I holler at the teacher 'How long does this go' and she's like 'To level 20' I just stoped right there. I said 'Well I'm quitting then.' Becuase I gotta do cardio tomorrow and my friggin glutes were sore as hell from the lunges this morning!
LOL So i guess in total I ran .. 1320m ?? 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries
Meal 3 - WW/MG pasta , chciken
meal 4 - WW/MG pasta , chciken
Meal 5 - tuna, sweet tato
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
3330 cals
Fat - 44G (7G sat)
Carbs - 502G (50G fiber)
Protein - 231G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, cinnamon
*Water - *3L

Well I got friggin two quizes tomorrow that I NEED to ace - I got two assignments due tomorrow. 
And Erik wants me to give him a call on his cell phone tongith  - omg I'm so nervous! LOL - I have no clue what to say. Gonna do that in 30mins or so ..

I'm also EXHAUSTED .. like wow. People were like 'damn Lewie your gonna pass out ..'. And becuase of the sleep deprivation I get random spurts of super hyperness which then afterwards makes me even more tired .. hahaha.
So umm I promise I'll reply to PM's .. Tomorrow night! K - will seriously try my best!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok wow. So in my happiness that Erik gave me his phone number I forgot to write it down and closed the message window ... so I didn't get a chance to call him. 
But right at 11pm as I was about to go to bed - he signed on. It's now 12:10 and we were talking the entire time! .. He said he'd let me go so I could actually get some sleep  (omg I'm gonna be sooo tired tomorrow!)
But he's soo .. ahh. I'm pretty sure I think I really like him.

But you'd never guess what .....
....
He's Ed's Cousin. 
Ya. Weird or what?!
(he was like 'wow I can't picture you two fooling around! And I can picture ANYTHING fooling around!' LMAO)
And he's friends with Danika as well!! hahah creepy.
But he dosen't talk to Ed I guess , so that's good.
But ya .. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be seeing him this saturday.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Emz : D
> hahaha everyone still can't get over that I had a three way kiss with two girls!
> 
> ya - I certainly know how to drink .. for someone thats relatively new to this stuff and all things considering I can certainly handle my booze!
> But don't worry - it's not gonna be a weekly thing ... trust me. I wouldn't go that far. I've seen all the negative and devestating effects alchohol can have - and it's not worth it. It's just not worth it.



 You didn't even make it to the dance the first time and were asked to leave by the staff the second time.  Oh crap, I'm preaching to poor Tom again.  Well, it's just because I don't want to see you crack up your life.  At least you got a sober driver.  But, Christ, my dad would have kicked my ass six ways to Sunday if I ever cracked open a bottle in his car!  Anyway, don't let it become a habit.  I can tell you from experience that the positive effects are quickly overtaken by the negative ones.  So, while I know you are a kid and should be having fun, be careful and remember some of the other addictive/compulsive problems you've had with yourself before.

On a brighter subject, way to go with the chicks.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2006)

Lewie making out with two girls...classic. 

Maybe our idea for the video isn't too far off...$$$$$


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha everyone still can't get over that I had a three way kiss with two girls!


The Simpsons

Lisa has a crush on bad boy Nelson. They go on an evening date atop a hill. A couple of Nelson's friends get there and catch them kissing.

Neslons friend : "You're kissing a girl?  That's so gay!"


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

And for kissing a girl, you are henceforth BANNED from the gay community!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya - I certainly know how to drink .. for someone thats relatively new to this stuff and all things considering I can certainly handle my booze!


At your age, most people think they know all the answers to everything and how to do things. We've all been there and done that  While it is good to have confidence in yourself, you need to be sure of what you are doing.

But as Boiler said, you do have a history of going overboard with things. So you need to be careful. Dont say 'i know when/where to stop and wont get addicted. Guess what? most people say that and suddently find they have problems. 

Nobody really starts with the intention of getting addicted. It happens before you realise it has happened. Things you get hooked on now will stick with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2006)

*Jan 6*

*Training - Cardio*
5 mins - 4mph
1 min - 5mph
1 min - 6mph
1 min - 7mph
1min - 8mph
1min - 9mph
1min - 10mph
1min - 11mph
28 mins - 8mph
5 mins - 4mph

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* yogurt, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, almonds
Meal 3 - pot barley , olive oil, chicken, apple, fishies, PB, tuna
meal 4 - chick peas, brocolli, chicken, olive oil , fishies, PB, tuna
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2793 cals
Fat - 98G (12G sat)
Carbs - 241G (28G fiber)
Protein - 237G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, cinnamon
*Water - *3L
So I went to a party that night .. so between meal 5 and meal 6 was like 7 hours ..  

Didn't get home until friggin 2am .. omg had a blast though!
hahaha so I went on MSN and Erik was on .. omg he was sooo LOADED! We stayed up talking until 3:30am LOL - he wouldn't let me leave! - not that I minded 
So I didn't get to bed until 4am! hahaha I can't remember the latest I stayed up that late!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2006)

*Jan 7*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - pot barely, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, almonds. fishies, banana
Meal 3 -  yogurt, whey, oats, almonds, banana
meal 4 - yogurt, whey, oats, almonds, banana
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies, apple
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2717 cals
Fat - 91G (11G sat)
Carbs - 264G (26G fiber)
Protein - 213G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, stevia, 
*Water - *3L


*UPDATE MEASURMENTS
*
*Dec 10 -----------------> Jan 7
*Forearms - 9.4" --------> 9.2"
Arms - 12" ------------> 12"
Chest - 39" ------------> 38.4"
Waist - 27.4" ----------> 26.7"
Under Naval - 29.6 -------> 28.7"
Thighs - 20.7 -------------> 20.4"
Glutes - 35" --------------> 35"
Calves - 12.7" ------------> 12.7"
Weight - 145lbs -----------> 142lbs

So I didn't lose any weight this week. No biggie gonna just lower cals by 100 on my two off days and see what happens this week.
I'd say results aren't that bad considering I only lost 3lbs, in those 3lbs I lost .5" off my waist and almost an enirie inch off my under naval measurment while keeping my arm size 

Also - Legs this morning are starting to look better .. hopefully I don't jinx it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok soo .. I just got back from Moncton - omg I had an AMAZING night.
Erik isn't Ed's cousin - he's Phil's cousin whos liek one of his best friends I guess. But Erik Hates Ed too - Ed burnt Erik bad too. He's just a prick.
But we just spent practically all day driving and just talking .. like literally non stop. It's so cool .. we can just talk about anything and nothing. Then we went back to his place and well ..  
I just had such a great night - it was amazing.
I'm sooo tired so I'm not gonna go into details. - I need sleep hardcore ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 8, 2006)

How did you do 28 minutes at 8 mph? That's unbelievable. I can't manage longer than about 15 @ 8. Kudos my friend


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How did you do 28 minutes at 8 mph? That's unbelievable. I can't manage longer than about 15 @ 8. Kudos my friend


hahaha - it's not that great.
Normally I do 35 minutes at 8mph, with a 5 min warm-up and a 5 min cool-down. But that day i decided to start it off with some intervals .. and I remember why I normally don't do them. I hate them so much - I much perfer a steady rate type jog. OMG I soooo wsih I could do it longer though! But too much cardio and me don't mix I seem to lose lots of LBM, or at least that's what it seemed like in the past and I'm not willing to risk it again ..
I just get in this trance state with my music - I'm just running on the treadmill mouthing the words to all my songs - it's so peaceful.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2006)

*Jan 8*

*Training - Workout A
Squats  - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 , *165lbs* 8 8 8 8
*Incline DB Flies - *2:00 RI - *40lbs* 10 10 8
*Bent over BB Rows - *1:30 RI - *130lbs* 8 8 7 6
*Seated DB Press - *1:00 RI - *20lbs* 12 12 12
*GHR - *12 12
ss'
*Reverse Cable Flies - **35lbs* 7 6

Good workout this morning .. right shoulder is bothering my though. Fuck these damn shoulders of mine - ugh!


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, almonds
Meal 3 - pot barley , olive oil, chicken, fishies
meal 4 - sweet tato, brocolli, chicken, olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, olive oil, fishies, romain lettuce, apple
Meal 6 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

I think for now on I'm moving the apple I normally have in meal 3 to meal 5 .. see if that does anything.
p.s. notice anything else in meal 5??  hahah I'm finally starting to get some extra cash which means a little more veggies.
*Macros - *
3195 cals
Fat - 77G (10G sat)
Carbs - 407G (45G fiber)
Protein - 221G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, mustard
*Water - *3L

Work = work gah. I hate it.

Gonna go now and reply to my PM's hahaha - omg promised I'd try and get them done Fri - it's now Sun I'm sorry guys!
Then I got some Chem homework and math , but pft like I'll do that.
Then I really need to start coming up with ideas for my new routine .. as this is gonna be my final week (week 12) and then I'm gonna unload for a week and then start up my new routine ..
I'm pretty sure I'm sticking to a full body routine as I haven't seen alot of gains strength wise - but I think thats partially cause I'm cutting right now - so any strength gains are nice to me. But my body seems to be responding well to the full body stuff ... fighting with myself if I should possibly try a 4x a week this time ... but I think it'd be better to stick to 3x a week .. hmm. Gonna have to play around with some idea. Hopefully I'll get a chance to start it tonight.

I also have a question - for my unloading week should I stick with the current routine I have - or whatever my new routine is gonna be??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 8, 2006)

yay on loosing some off the waist! 

3x full body would be fine. If you want to do 4x, then i would suggest an upper/lower split. or even an mixed upper/lower. Kinda like the split i did before the full body one.

For the deloading week, dont think the routine matters much. What matters is that you dont take it to the max. But if you feel the routine is stale and boring you, then do something diff.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yay on loosing some off the waist!


Thanks - I was really pumped - and that was only through losing 3lbs! So it's good to know that I'm losign fat not LBM


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 3x full body would be fine. If you want to do 4x, then i would suggest an upper/lower split. or even an mixed upper/lower. Kinda like the split i did before the full body one.


I really need to decide soon on what I want to do ..
I was thinking I could do like 4x a week full body Heavy Push dominant, Heavy Pull domiant, Light Push domiant, Light pull domiant or something like that .. Or maybe a Heavy Push domiant, Heavy Pull domiant Then a light push / pull domiant (alt each week) and an accesory day ..
I know I want to keep them full body workouts with a possible accesory day (kinda like what my Workout C is right now) But I'm not sure ... 
I know Emma in the past said a 4x full body wouldn't be the best with me cutting as it might be too taxing on my body - but honestly I don't find the cutting taxing on my body and strenght keeps increasing so I might be able to handle it ..

Arg - so many options!! And I want to do all of them!!


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For the deloading week, dont think the routine matters much. What matters is that you dont take it to the max. But if you feel the routine is stale and boring you, then do something diff.


Ok thanks - depending on when I get my routine made up I might do my new routine - kinda like a trail run. But if I don't get it made up then I'll just stick to my old one


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2006)

*Jan 9*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator stuff
40 minute step class
* 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, oats, banana, whey, almonds , fishies, pyslium seed husks
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - pot barley , olive oil, chicken, fishies, tuna
meal 4 - apple, brocolli, chicken, olive oil , fishies, tuna
Meal 5 - yogurt, whey, oats, olive oil, 
*cardio*
Meal 6 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, 
Meal 7 - egg whites, olive oil, fishies, romain lettuce, chick peas
Meal 8 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2793 cals
Fat - 92G (11G sat)
Carbs - 264G (29G fiber)
Protein - 231G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, vinnegar, crystal light powder
*Water - *3L

 ... tired. But still got some stuff to do .. so I think I'm gonna go upstairs and get some more green tea.

Went to the hospital today for that breath test to see if the bacteria is still in me .. apparently i need to fucking fast for at least 4-5 hours and need to set up an appointment  - doctor didn't tell me that!
So my moms calling tomorrow to see if I can get an appointment first thing on Wed morning. That's an off day so my diet won't be too badly messed ..

Also my right shoulder has been in alot of pain. I mean alot.
The rotator exercises helped it somewhat - the pains going.
But damn ... I don't know what I'm doing to my shoulders .. *sigh* I know that I should be doign any overhead pressing , espically in my upcoming routine .. but I'm just so scared of losing some of their size as their probably one of , if not my best feature .. it's a really hard decision for me ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2006)

See what your upcomming school schedule is like. If you can fit a 4x wo, then ok, of not 3x is fine. Personally, I would go 3x when on a cut.

If you are having shoulder issues, then instead of deloading, i suggest a week completly off. At least off any kind of exercise that would stress your shoulder. Which means no push, pull, DL..etc


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> See what your upcomming school schedule is like. If you can fit a 4x wo, then ok, of not 3x is fine. Personally, I would go 3x when on a cut.


Only like 2 more weeks , then exams start.
Then next semester I have an off class - so things are gonna be easier on me so I think I can fit a 4x workout ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are having shoulder issues, then instead of deloading, i suggest a week completly off. At least off any kind of exercise that would stress your shoulder. Which means no push, pull, DL..etc


I'm just gonna take things really easy - my right shoulder is still being a btich ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2006)

*Jan 10*

*Training - Workout B
Sumo DL - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 12 *155lbs* 8 8 8 8
*Decline Bench Press - *1:30 RI - *135lbs* 6 5
*Seated Cable Row - **130lbs* 4 shoulder hurt wayyy too bad on these.
*One Arm DB Row - **30lbs* 8/8 , *40lbs* 8/8 , *45lbs* 8/8 8/8
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **60lbs* 11, 10
ss'
*Leg Extensions - **85lbs* 11 , 10
*Seated Side Laterals - **20lbs* 8 , 5 1/2
ss'
*Knee Work - **25lbs* 12/12 , 12/12


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey, oats , banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey , oats, almonds
Meal 3 - Pot barely, chicken , olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken , broccoli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - apple , tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
3195 cals
Fat - 77G (10G sat)
Carbs - 407G (45G fiber)
Protein - 221G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup / ketchup, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L

Friend has breast cancer and were soo short staffed at the resturant.
I hope she does okay ... it's really bad apparently. She needs to be rushed straight into operation .. I really hope she's fine. She's such a great women, she has one hell of a beautfiul personality ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2006)

*New routine*

Ok , this is probably really bad and is gonna require alot of tweaking .. I think there might be too much volume.
I was also thinking I could probably get away with a Heavy push / pull and then alt. The light push/ pull each week .. maybe.
sets from old routine compared to new routine.
Back - 8 vs 12
Chest - 5 vs 10
Lats - 9 vs 8
Legs - 14 vs 23 
Biceps - 6 vs 5
Triceps - 6 vs 8
Shoulders -  7 vs 6 (just left in lateral and rear delt work)

Anyways here it is ..
Sun - Light Pull
Mon - Cardio + Rotator Stuff
Tues - Heavy Push
Wed - Cardio + Rotator Stuff
Thur - Heavy Pull
Fri - Light Push
Sat - Off

* Light Pull* - Higher volume, higher reps, RI for all is :45 - 1:00
BB Lunges  - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
Underhand BB Rows ??? myabe not underhand - 3 sets 10 -12 reps
V- Bar Pulldown - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
Incline Bench isolation Rows or maybe a pullover?? - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
DB Bulgarian Squats - 2 sets 10 - 12 reps
High Incline DB Curls - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
alt. with
GHR - 2 sets just short of failure.
*
Heavy Push* - Lower Volume, Lower reps, RI for all is 1:30 - 2:00
Squats  - 3 sets 3 reps
Bench Press - 2 sets 3 reps
Incline DB Flies - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
Leg Press - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
Cable Side Lateral Raise - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
Close Grip Bench Press - 4 sets 4 - 6 reps
One Arm Supinated Dumbbell Triceps Extension - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps*

Heavy Pull*  - Lower Volume, Lower reps, RI for all is 1:30 - 2:00
RDL -  3 sets 3 reps
One Arm DB Rows - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
WG Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets - 6 - 8 reps
Seated Cable Row or V-bar pulldown on floor - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
Lying Leg Curl - 2 sets 6 - 8 reps
BB Curl - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps

* Light Push* - Higher volume, higher reps, RI for all is :45 - 1:00
Single Leg Press - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
Decline DB Press - 2 sets 10 - 12 reps
DB Flies - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
Leg Extensions - 2 sets 10 - 12 reps
Rear Delt movement (no clue??) - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
One Arm Supinated Dumbbell Triceps Extension - 4 sets 4 - 6 reps


For the light pull -
Not sure if I should have underhand BB Row or leave it normal. In my previous routine I've been doing normal BB Row,  so I thought changing it too underhand might be better, but that could be too much Bicep work..
Gonna try seated cable rows - but if shoulder won't allow me then I'm gonna do V-bar Pulldown on Floor.

For Light Push -
I have no clue what I could use as a rear delt movement!

I also haven't worked in these rep ranges before .. I normally stick to 6 - 8 reps for basically everything .. so I'm curious to see what happens.


Overall - i think I'd be fine with this routine , my only real concerns are the higher number of sets for my legs and chest ... but alot of that is strength work, so maybe it won't be too bad ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Tom-tom! 

How have you been? How are things with the 'new man in your life'? 


Just a quick idea for your new routine.... Do you have to do the same workouts on the same day or are you able to rotate? Because if you wanted to do full bodies, but wanted them more frequent than 3 times a week then you could do something like:
workout
cardio
workout
off
workout
cardio
workout
off
etc etc...

It could workout well - although you might find you want a bit more rest than that....


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Emma - hahaha the 'new man in my life' ..
Things are going pretty good, not sure what term you could use to define us, I'm not really sure if I want a boyfriend right now (seems likes theres just too much shit that goes with it) .. just a friend with benefits LOL. - we've been talking alot, god it's just so comfortable - LOL we have almost no boundries we talk about anything! And he's more .. my personality ya know? Like he's just so much fun ..
And OMG - just randomly at times he'll start talking french to me mmmm I have no clue what he's saying but damn I love every word hahaha!
Hopefully I get a chance to see him This Saturday again.


For my workout - see I too at first was thinking I could a rotating type routine .. but personal life won't call for it .. ideally though I think that would be best.
If the above routine looks fine (although I still need to figure out 3 things within in it ..) I think I'm gonna give that a run through and see how things go ..
I'm just concerned with the Leg and Chest work in it .. I could lower sets / take out some exercises , but what could I replace it with?? More arm work? .. like theres nothing - and for each workout I want to feel like I actually acomplished something. So I'll run it for a month - and check my measurments. Really concerned that with this since I don't have a Arm and Lat day with the really high carbs I'm gonna be losing mass on my arms, espically since my body isn't gonna be as prone to lose it off my chest / legs (if it decides to lose it) anymore ..

Diet Wise I was thinking something along these lines -
Sun - Light Pull ( 2900 cals)
Mon - Cardio + Rotator Stuff (2750 cals )
Tues - Heavy Push ( 3300 cals HIGH carbs low fats)
Wed - Cardio + Rotator Stuff (2750 cals LOW carbs 150G?? High protein + fats)
Thur - Heavy Pull (3300 cals HIGH carbs low fats)
Fri - Light Push (2900 cals)
Sat - Off (2700 cals)

Avg. 3000 cals


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2006)

I think there might be a tad bit too much volume there. For e.g., I counted ~23 sets of leg work. you could try and keep it to max 12 sets (depending on volume). It is a little diff to set a routine for you as i know you dont want your legs to grow and want to loose some mass on lower back ..etc. I still dont suggest thinking that way as you could develop imbalances.

Try and do the number of sets in a lower range (depending on volume as well). 
For e.g. you could do 4 sets heavy(6-8) and 4 light(10-12) = 8x2 =16 total sets/week. 
Or if you want more variation, then 2 exercises of 3 sets each heavy(6-8/8-10) and same for light(8-10/10-12) = 12x2 = 24total sets/week. 
Or 4sets on heavy(6-8) days and 3 sets on light(10-12) days (due higher reps). = 7x2 = 14total sets/week. (I suggest this)

Then simply fill in the exercises. Pick opposing exercises. And keep arm and shoulder total sets lower than chest/back/legs.

Also decide on what you want to do. You have 3 reps for some and upto 12 for others. Are you training more for strength or mass? If mass then 6-8/8-10/10-12 is a good range to work within. But if you strictly want strength, then make the routing with mostly <4 reps.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And OMG - just randomly at times he'll start talking french to me mmmm I have no clue what he's saying but damn I love every word hahaha!


Excellent opportunity to practice your french there, IMO  If you move to provinces outside Quebec, being fluently bilingual increases your chances of getting jobs. I know people who got instant full time positions just because they are bilinugal. Where as those who only spoke English generally had to start on contract. Of course that depends on what the job is.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways here it is ..
> Sun - Light Pull
> Mon - Cardio + Rotator Stuff
> Tues - Heavy Push
> ...


This looks ok... Heavy push + 2 cardio's on either side might mean that your legs get a **little* fatigued... but if you think you can manage it.

There are also 2 ways to do light/heavy. The first is how I am doing it (light = high volume) and the other is to do a low volume workout (doing lower reps), but use light weight (eg: use 80% of what you would normally do)...

So it sounds like you want to try it how I am doing it...

So:



> * Light Pull* - Higher volume, higher reps, RI for all is :45 - 1:00
> BB Lunges  - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
> Underhand BB Rows ??? myabe not underhand - 3 sets 10 -12 reps
> V- Bar Pulldown - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> ...


Ok - for your light days higher volume is fine... So the sets are ok (I would increase rests a little - unless your set length is 15-30 seconds you want to do about 2 x set length in rests). 

Also - you don't want to do any of the 'big' major compounds... So maybe think about things like RDLs, reverse hypers extension, leg curls etc etc for your legs... 

For your back - try to think of ways to hit it from all angles - you could do pull overs or straight arm pull downs for more of a lats hit... But then think about your midback (eg: rows) and then think of something that will hit higher traps (eg: incline row, up-right row etc).



> *Heavy Push* - Lower Volume, Lower reps, RI for all is 1:30 - 2:00
> Squats  - 3 sets 3 reps
> Bench Press - 2 sets 3 reps
> Incline DB Flies - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
> ...


Ok... Heavy needs to be LOW volume... So think "less is better". 

You also want to do things that are mainly compound movements. LARGE BULKY moves. So things like flies are not going to be appropriate.

So - Squats are great. 3 x 3 is fine - but remember to do 3-4 warm up sets for those (work up to your heavy weight). For bench - do 3 sets of 3 reps as well. Then do your leg press... Then pick another upper heavy move. Incline press would be better than flies.. You could also do WG body weight dips (add a belt if you need to add resistance).

Lateral raises - they are a 'high rep' exercise - not a low rep one. So scrap them. I know overheads are an issue with your shoulder right now... So you might just want to leave your shoulder work to your other day for now.

Triceps - personally, I would only do these on a light day... But if you want then leave it... You also don't need that much volume for them. 3 sets if fine... And think of 'big' exercises - things you can use heavy weights for (that is - scrap the one arm extensions and go for things like your close grip bench).



> *Heavy Pull*  - Lower Volume, Lower reps, RI for all is 1:30 - 2:00
> RDL -  3 sets 3 reps
> One Arm DB Rows - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
> WG Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets - 6 - 8 reps
> ...


Same thing here... RDLs are fine - but regular DLs would be better...

One arm rows - you would be better off doing these on a light day (and do the underarm BB row here). WG lat pulls are fine. But then do your curls (seperate your back moves). V-bar on floor is more of a light day exercise - but a seated row would be fine (it would also complete the sequence better - BB row is more from below, lat pulls is from above, seated row is from in front...).

BB curl... Well... If you want but the same info as for triceps stands.



> * Light Push* - Higher volume, higher reps, RI for all is :45 - 1:00
> Single Leg Press - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
> Decline DB Press - 2 sets 10 - 12 reps
> DB Flies - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
> ...


First - RI info stil stands (sets should be about half rest length).

Now -  Rear delt - LOL... Ok.. Tom... Where are your rear delts.. (answer - the back of you)... So how do you 'push' your arms out in that direction (answer - you dislocate your shoulders and put your arms on backwards!)!  Rear delt = pull exercise. Think about a 'rear delt fly' - for these you 'pull' the weight away from the body... So do these on a pull day and I would do it on the light day (eg: incline bench upright row, bent over flyes etc etc).

Then swap your exercises so it goes lower/upper/lower etc...  So something like:
leg press
decline press
leg ext
DB flye
tri ext.




> For the light pull -
> Not sure if I should have underhand BB Row or leave it normal. In my previous routine I've been doing normal BB Row,  so I thought changing it too underhand might be better, but that could be too much Bicep work..
> Gonna try seated cable rows - but if shoulder won't allow me then I'm gonna do V-bar Pulldown on Floor.


BB row - I would do on a heavy day... Do a DB row instead for your light day...




> I also haven't worked in these rep ranges before .. I normally stick to 6 - 8 reps for basically everything .. so I'm curious to see what happens.


Ok - If you are wanting to follow a similar thing to what I am doing (which I assume you are??) then for your light days you don't want to go to failure - it is more about the tempo and the 'depletion' effect. So aim for good controlled movements (I use tempo up for 2, down for 2 for most things) and aim to work through the full range of motion and get a full muscle contraction.

On your heavy days - closer to failure is better (but don't necessarily go to failure, especially for all your sets - otherwise you will fry your system).


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2006)

*Jan 12*

*Training - OFF*


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, almonds
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey , oats, banana, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - Pot barely, chicken , olive oil, tuna
Meal 4 - yogurt, whey , oats, banana, olive oil, chicken, broccoli, apple
Meal 5 - yogurt, whey , oats, banana, olive oil, tuna, chick peas, lettuce
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes, pysillum seed husks

*Macros - *
2701 cals
Fat - 90G (11G sat)
Carbs - 248G (28G fiber)
Protein - 228G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup / ketchup, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L

So woke up , had to head straight to the hospital and get that breath test done, which was not fun. They skiped my number accidently and I was waiting for a bit .. then after I had to drink this lemon shit and go back in 30 mins and do it all over again. I wasn't allowed to eat or drink water. So it was around an hour and a half to two hours before breaky 

Then school blew and I had soo much homeowrk. I had to get together with a bunch of friends to do my Bio project - holy fuck it was sooo long and hard. hence why I didn't post this last night - I didn't get home until 10;30pm ... I'm so tired right now.
Also all yesterday I was feeling really 'light' headed .. and kinda dizzy. I've been getting alot of sharp pains all through my right kidney area .. and yesterday someone at work said my pupils were really big .. they recommended I get my sugars tested. I'm hoping that sharp pain has just been from the gym and I was so light headed yesterday becuase It took so long to eat my breakfast / maybe it was the lemon stuff they made me drink ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think there might be a tad bit too much volume there. For e.g., I counted ~23 sets of leg work. you could try and keep it to max 12 sets (depending on volume). It is a little diff to set a routine for you as i know you dont want your legs to grow and want to loose some mass on lower back ..etc. I still dont suggest thinking that way as you could develop imbalances.


 ya this was one of my main concerns. But I don't think it'll be a problem .. it might. That's why reps are so low on the Heavy days - it'll be mostly strength , not hypertrophy, so I think overall I'll be alrigth ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Try and do the number of sets in a lower range (depending on volume as well).
> For e.g. you could do 4 sets heavy(6-8) and 4 light(10-12) = 8x2 =16 total sets/week.
> Or if you want more variation, then 2 exercises of 3 sets each heavy(6-8/8-10) and same for light(8-10/10-12) = 12x2 = 24total sets/week.
> Or 4sets on heavy(6-8) days and 3 sets on light(10-12) days (due higher reps). = 7x2 = 14total sets/week. (I suggest this)


 Well see on my Light days I want to get as much work as possible in them, I want them to be really fatiguing and more 'cardio' like if ya know what I mean .. So overall although the overal number of sets are high , my rep ranges are gonna balance it out .. its why on Light days I chose 10 - 12 reps and not 8 - 12 , that way I'm pretty much sured to be picking a weight that won't allow my to go to failure ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Also decide on what you want to do. You have 3 reps for some and upto 12 for others. Are you training more for strength or mass? If mass then 6-8/8-10/10-12 is a good range to work within. But if you strictly want strength, then make the routing with mostly <4 reps.


 I working for both. that's the purpos of this .. see I'm getting fed up with keeping my numbers the same as I'm afraid of growth .. I was to try and increase strength. So that's the purpos for Heavy days (espically on the Squats, DL's and Bench) .. now I also do want some hypertrophy to help retain my LBM , that's where the light days come in ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Excellent opportunity to practice your french there, IMO  If you move to provinces outside Quebec, being fluently bilingual increases your chances of getting jobs. I know people who got instant full time positions just because they are bilinugal. Where as those who only spoke English generally had to start on contract. Of course that depends on what the job is.


 ROFL! Omg anytime he talks in it I just kinda get lost and sit there staring at him and am like ' ..ahhh .. huh?' hahahhaa! I don't think he could try teaching me even if we wanted too! I wouldn't be able to pay attention!
*Senario*
Erik - Ok , so to say 'I love your hair' you would say 'J'adore les cheaveux'. Okay now you try saying it.
Me - OMFG - you, me, bed NOW!

Thanks for the critique Adrain!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks ok... Heavy push + 2 cardio's on either side might mean that your legs get a **little* fatigued... but if you think you can manage it.


Hmm .. didn't think of that ..
I think I'll be able to do it though .. I can always try. If not I can always change it to Heavy Pull which would probably be a little bit easier on them ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> There are also 2 ways to do light/heavy. The first is how I am doing it (light = high volume) and the other is to do a low volume workout (doing lower reps), but use light weight (eg: use 80% of what you would normally do)...
> So it sounds like you want to try it how I am doing it...


Yup thats the way I want to do it - Light = high volume.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - for your light days higher volume is fine... So the sets are ok (I would increase rests a little - unless your set length is 15-30 seconds you want to do about 2 x set length in rests).


I was thinking of this too .. I'm gonna have to wait for my test run through next week. My only constraint is time .. and since the volume is higher than I'm use too .. not sure if I'll have enough time for anything high for my RI's ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - you don't want to do any of the 'big' major compounds... So maybe think about things like RDLs, reverse hypers extension, leg curls etc etc for your legs...


Hmmm ... okay. So what in that list is more of the 'big' major movements .. the Lunges or the Bulgarian squats? .. Hmm .. maybe I could bump the Lunges to 4 sets and then replace the squats with some rear delt work ..
I could replace one with the RDL's but .. I want all my DL work to be on Heavy days (lower back mass reasons ..) .. so not sure. Gonna have to think of this one ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok... Heavy needs to be LOW volume... So think "less is better".
> 
> You also want to do things that are mainly compound movements. LARGE BULKY moves. So things like flies are not going to be appropriate.
> 
> So - Squats are great. 3 x 3 is fine - but remember to do 3-4 warm up sets for those (work up to your heavy weight). For bench - do 3 sets of 3 reps as well. Then do your leg press... Then pick another upper heavy move. Incline press would be better than flies.. You could also do WG body weight dips (add a belt if you need to add resistance).


I knew the flies weren't exactly great for a more heavy day .. but I couldn't think what else to put .. as I don't really want to do any incline pressing cuase of my shoulder ..
I could give it a shot, but if it bothers me I'll have to do a fly .. (not to mention my friggin chest grows so damn fast so I'm not too concerned about)


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Lateral raises - they are a 'high rep' exercise - not a low rep one. So scrap them. I know overheads are an issue with your shoulder right now... So you might just want to leave your shoulder work to your other day for now.


Agreed.
Defintly woulda put an overhead exercise in here .. but damn shoulders. Maybe I could try them , just using an unbelieably light weight , as I don't want to leave this spot blank ... or maybe I could find a more suiting side shoulder exercise ...


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Triceps - personally, I would only do these on a light day... But if you want then leave it... You also don't need that much volume for them. 3 sets if fine... And think of 'big' exercises - things you can use heavy weights for (that is - scrap the one arm extensions and go for things like your close grip bench).


Well on the previous rouitne I was doing 6 extra sets for each Bicep and Tricep and it was working pretty well .. so I'm gonna try keeping it at that level.
The one arm extensions weren't suppos to be there  Just the CG bench press.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Same thing here... RDLs are fine - but regular DLs would be better...


After thinking of this I don't want to do RDL's ... I could try the DL's , or maybe go back to Sumo DL's as I want this to be more hamstring type movement ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> One arm rows - you would be better off doing these on a light day (and do the underarm BB row here). WG lat pulls are fine. But then do your curls (seperate your back moves). V-bar on floor is more of a light day exercise - but a seated row would be fine (it would also complete the sequence better - BB row is more from below, lat pulls is from above, seated row is from in front...).


Really gonna try the rows .. i just know that last Tues, my shoulder did not allow me to do them at all. It was sooo painful ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now -  Rear delt - LOL... Ok.. Tom... Where are your rear delts.. (answer - the back of you)... So how do you 'push' your arms out in that direction (answer - you dislocate your shoulders and put your arms on backwards!)!  Rear delt = pull exercise. Think about a 'rear delt fly' - for these you 'pull' the weight away from the body... So do these on a pull day and I would do it on the light day (eg: incline bench upright row, bent over flyes etc etc).





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - If you are wanting to follow a similar thing to what I am doing (which I assume you are??) then for your light days you don't want to go to failure - it is more about the tempo and the 'depletion' effect. So aim for good controlled movements (I use tempo up for 2, down for 2 for most things) and aim to work through the full range of motion and get a full muscle contraction.


LOL - perfect that was exactly my plan : D
ya I am doing something similar too you .. see what I was gonna do was a full body type workout, but have one day more Pull or more push dominant .. then I thought , hmm myabe I could just try a push and pull type split as I've never tried that before .. and I might like it more than the full body , it dosen't seem like that big of a change.
In this routine as well I want to work on Strength for my more major compund movements, but without the hypertrophy .. so I thought about it and doing a Heavy / Light split would allow me to accomplish this to a certain degree 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> On your heavy days - closer to failure is better (but don't necessarily go to failure, especially for all your sets - otherwise you will fry your system).


Ok , my plan was to try my best to go to failure on every set  But I'll hold back a little ..


Thanks for the critique Emma!! 
Gonan try and get final version done tonight ..

And omfg I'm 30 mins late for the gym!! Wow .. really need to fly ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Senario*
> Erik - Ok , so to say 'I love your hair' you would say 'J'adore les cheaveux'. Okay now you try saying it.
> Me - OMFG - you, me, bed NOW!


 you say that to customers and you'll get fired before you know it!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2006)

*Jan 12*

*Training - Workout C
V-Bar Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *40lbs* 120lbs* 12, 12 , 12 , 10
*Reverse BB Lunges - *1:00 RI - *95lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 12/12
*WG Lat Pulldown -  *1:30 RI - *100lbs* 12 , 12 , 10
*DB Curl -  **30lbs* 8 , 8 , 5 DROP *25lbs* 2 DROP *20lbs* 1
ss'
*Incline BB Extensions - **100lbs* 8 (really REALLY bothered shoulder so switch too ..)
*Db Tricep Extension -  **45lbs* 8, 8
*Hammer Curls -  **25lbs* 12/12 , 8/8 DROP *20lbs* 3 *25lbs* 8/8 DROP *20lbs* 3
ss'
*CG Bench Press - **85lbs* 12, 12 , 12

Decided to do BB Lunges, help my shoulder a little ...
The WG lat pulldowns bothered it a little .. then the incline Tricep extensions really bothered it , so I needed to switch it up ..
It's feeling good right now.


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, 
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey, oats, banana, 
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, 
Meal 3 - WW / MG / Flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
Meal 4 - WW / MG / Flaxseed sphagetti, chicken
Meal 5 - tuna, sweet tato, apple, 
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes, 

*Macros - *
3339 cals
Fat - 45G (8G sat)
Carbs - 507G (51G fiber)
Protein - 230G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup / ketchup, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L

didn't get a chance to post this yesterday as I promised my friends I'd see a movie with them .. it didn't end until 11:30pm .. so tired.
I was getting light headed again yesterday .. pupils were biggish again as well  .. and the pains in my right kidney area were bad as well ..

I might not get to see Erik tomorrow - he might have to go up to Saint John - he's gonna tell me tonight - ack. I really hope I can see him though ...
But if not me and another friend are still gonna head up to Moncton I guess and just do something ..

O ya stupid hospital people told me my breath test results would be in yesterday morning - so I called and there like 'No .. check back Tues' !!
But on a REALLY good news I got fed up waiting to hear back from the gum surgeon , so I started calliong around .. and This Wed is my consultation!! - then she said roughly around 2 - 3 weeks after that they'd do the surgery! And The veener guy said we'd only have to wait 2 months after the surgery to pu the veeners on - yay!! It's all coming together!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2006)

*Jan 13*

*Training - Cardio
*5 mins at 4mph
35 mins at 8mph
10 mins at 4mph


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, 
*PWO* yogurt, whey, oats, banana, 
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, olive oil, almonds, fishies 
Meal 3 - pot barley, olive oil, almonds, fishies, chicken, tuna, apple
Meal 4 - apple, chick peas, broccoli, tuna, chicken, olive oil, almonds, fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, lettuce, chick peas, olive oil, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes, 

*Macros - *
2805 cals
Fat - 99G (12G sat)
Carbs - 229G (26G fiber)
Protein - 251G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L

Intense day .. 
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
See I was hanging out with Tiff, Kristen and nicole and randomly we decided to go up to Moncton and I caled Erik and Asked what he's doing and he said just with a bunch of friends, but once I get in Monton to give him a call
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
Se we got up there and I gave me a call and a girl answered and I was like hello? And she went Hi .. and I was like is Erik there? and she went 'he went for a walk outside' and I was like ' O .. did you know if he still wanted to do something and she went 'No, probably not cause he's here with us' and I was like 'okay ..'
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
So I thought he was blowing me off and got his friend to do it ...
But I got back home afterwards and there was a msg from him and it was 'OMG I'm back!!! CALL MY CELL! PLEASE!
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
'THe number shows up private caller so I can't even call you back!!!'
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
So I was like 'aww ..
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
cause all Night I was like wow. If he didn't want to do anything HE coulda told me, not get his friend to blow me off. And Tiff was lik e'maybe she was just a whore ..'
Turns out she was  
Lewie .. Moncton!!! [with mike??] says:
but brb
It's extraneous... says:
haha
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
Ya so we spent the entire night driving around moncton looking for Montana's! To see Lorn hamin!! hahaha - that fucker!! See theres this guy named Lorn we met in moncton and he was suppos to come down and see us tongith but he didn't so we went to moncton searching for him!
It's extraneous... says:
lol
It's extraneous... says:
eww montanas!
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
we didn't find him .. but we almost got killed by this crazy guy. No joked ..
His girlfriend was piss loaded so we kept circlingn around them in the car trying ot eavesdrop and then she freaked and threw her purse at him!! ROFL it was so funny! So we broke out laughing and the girl freaked out at us! and satarted yelling shit at us so we were like 'omg lets go she's scary..'
It's extraneous... says:
lol
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
So we start to leave and we go up the road and little and me a Tiff look at each other and were like .. 'lets go back' (because Kirsten and Nicole didn't!!) So i turned the car around and we went back LMAO! So me and Tiff got out of the car to go into the Irving (that's where they were) to ask directions to Montatnas .. So were walking up and then we se the girl and the guy in the store!!
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
So the girl see's us through the windows and Yells something and THROWS her purse across the store towards us! OMFG I lost it I was laughing so hard ! So we started to run back to the car and her BF came out and started yelling 'fuck you you fucking fucks! Shut the fuck up! (he was sooo pissed) and then he started chasing us ..
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
omg! We ran so fast to the shitbird and got in it and DROVE the fuck away! He was literally RUNNING at us - he got soooo close to the shitbird it was so scary!!
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
hahaha
It's extraneous... says:
omg! what is wrong with those people!!!!!
It's extraneous... says:
hahahahah
Lewie .. Moncton soon!!! [with mike??] says:
LMAO! it was sooo scary and funny - like he was practically right beside the shit bird - we JSUT escaped him.


hahaha. Todays workout marked the End of this rouitne - Starting up a deloading week using my new routine tomorrow!! So pumped!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay weight this morning is 142lbs - so I didn't lose anything.
I'm keeping cals at this level though as next week is a Light weeks, so I don't want to lose any weight.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Tom, how's it going?  Just getting caught up here.  I feel your pain on the shoulder thing, literally.  One exercise I put into my new routine is chest supported flyes where you lie on an incline bench chest down and do your flyes.  These are really tough and I completely burned out my shoulders doing them last night.  But, they don't hurt my shoulder at all and I think the emphasis is mostly on the rear delts.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, how's it going?  Just getting caught up here.  I feel your pain on the shoulder thing, literally.  One exercise I put into my new routine is chest supported flyes where you lie on an incline bench chest down and do your flyes.  These are really tough and I completely burned out my shoulders doing them last night.  But, they don't hurt my shoulder at all and I think the emphasis is mostly on the rear delts.


Hey - ya I went into your journal yesterday and hahah with all your new routine stuff there was like 2 pages of new stuff!! So glad your back into the gym! 

Ya the shoulder thing really really sucks .. My shoulders are one of my strongest parts of my pysique .. so I'm so scared that I'm gonna be losing mass from them by cutting out stuff .. I'm gonna try it though. But if there's way too much pain then there gone. .. I really hope it works out for me though - my shoulders been doing good for the past two days now ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2006)

Sun - Light Pull
Mon - Cardio + Rotator Stuff
Tues - Heavy Push
Wed - Cardio + Rotator Stuff
Thur - Heavy Pull
Fri - Light Push
Sat - Off

Light Pull -
BB Lunges - :45 - 1:00 RI - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
One Arm DB Rows - 3 sets 10 -12 reps
Straight arm Pulldown - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
Incline Bench isolation Rows - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
RDLs - 2 sets 10 - 12 reps
High Incline DB Curls - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
alt. with
Rear Delt DB Flies - 3 sets 10 - 12

Heavy Push - 
Squats - 1:30 - 2:00 RI - 3 sets 3 reps
Bench Press - 2 sets 3 reps
Leg Press - 2 sets 4 - 6 reps
Incline DB Press - 2 sets 4 - 6 reps
Seated DB Press (palms facing each other) - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
Close Grip Bench Press - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps


Heavy Pull - 
Sumo Dl - 1:30 - 2:00 RI - 3 sets 3 reps
Underhand BB rows - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps
WG Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets - 6 - 8 reps
Seated Cable Row  - 2 sets 4 - 6 reps
Lying Leg Curl - 2 sets 4- 6 reps
alt.
BB Curl - 3 sets 4 - 6 reps

Light Push - 
Single Leg Press - :45 - 1:00 - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
DB Flies - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
Leg Extensions - 2 sets 10 - 12 reps
Decline DB Flies - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
DB Side lateral raises - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps
One Arm Supinated Dumbbell Triceps Extension - 3 sets 10 - 12 reps

*Total Sets* for Each Body part -
Back ~ 11
Chest ~ 10
Legs ~ 21
Lats ~ 8
Biceps ~ 6
Triceps ~ 6
Shoulders ~ 9

*Diet*
Sun - Light Pull - Med
Mon - Cardio + Rotator Stuff - Low
Tues - Heavy Push - High
Wed - Cardio + Rotator Stuff - Low*
Thur - Heavy Pull - High
Fri - Light Push - Med
Sat - Off - Low

Low ~ 
2707 cals
90G fat (11G sat)
247G carbs (27G fiber)
228G protein
*
2709 cals
110G fat (13G sat)
183G carbs (17G fiber)
246G protein

Med - 
2905 cals
75G fat (9G sat)
341G carbs (36G fibre)
220G protein

High -
3205 cals
44G fat (8g sat)
468G carbs (47G fiber)
236G protein


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2006)

*Jan 15*

~traing was off
~Diet stayed the same
~Went to Moncton
~Guys suck, I just don't understand them (and I'm guy myself  ?! do they like playing head games?!) queers  (well at least under age 25 )
~Tired - need sleep, gonna try and get caught up in everyones journal tomorrowish .. as I work 8 hours tomorrow.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ~Guys suck, I just don't understand them (and I'm guy myself  ?! do they like playing head games?!) queers  (well at least under age 25 )


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 15, 2006)

ack - So anyways I know I said I'd get caught up .. but its 11:31pm and I need sleep! 8 hour shifts suck!!
So I'll do it all tomorrow hahaha!
O ya - also Erik has now hooked back up with an Ex  so no more ..
Which sucks because he was so hot!!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 16, 2006)

WHAT!? What happened? How do you know he hook up with him/her?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya - also Erik has now hooked back up with an Ex  so no more ..


Am always suspicious if the ex is still around in their lives.  ... BUT ... movin on to the next conquest!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom?? You ok???


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

*Jan 15*

*Training - Light Pull *_~ deloading week_
*BB Lunges - *:45RI - *65lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 12/12
*One Arm DB Rows - *:45RI - *20lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 , 12/12
*Straight Arm Lat pulldowns *:45RI - *30lbs* 12, 12 , 12 ,12
*Incline Db Rows - **20lbs* 12 (THIS SUCKED!)
*Macine Shrug like thingy - *:45RI *20lbs* 12, 12
*RDL *:45RI *115lbs* 12, 12 
*Incline DB Curls - **15lbs* 12, 12 , 12
ss'
*Bent over DB Rear Flies - **15lbs* 12 *8lbs* 12, 12

Great workout - I can tell I'm really gonna like this routine.
My only prob was the Incline DB Rows .. I just can't get a feel for them. So I well .. I don't even think it's an exercise. At my gym there's this machine thingy that people use for bench press / military press etc. So I set it up so that the two handles were down by my thighs (I was standing) then I took hold of the handles and brought my elbows up and back and REALLY squeezed my shoulder blades .. did a number on my back!! But I'll be replacing the incline rows with something .. either High Cable seated Row or V-bar pulldown from the floor ..


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey, oats , banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey , oats, almonds, banana
Meal 3 - Pot barely, chicken , olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - sweet tato, chicken , broccoli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - apple , tuna, olive oil, fishies, lettuce, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2905 cals
Fat - 75G (9G sat)
Carbs - 341G (36G fiber)
Protein - 220G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup / ketchup, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

*Jan 16*

*Training - LIGHT cardio .. + Rotator stuff*
45 minutes at 4mph with 7% incline

OMG .. this was horrible - I just wanted to break into a jog soooo bad ..
And too make matter worse .. the RDL's from Sunday have destroyed my hammies (and that's even with me going light!!) They were soooo sore. And Iknew if I started jogging the pain would go .. but I refrained myself. (it's now Tues night and my hammies are still really really really sore ..)


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* yogurt, whey, oats , banana (solid food)
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey , oats, almonds, banana
Meal 3 - Pot barely, chicken , olive oil, fishies, tuna, almonds
Meal 4 - apple, chicken , broccoli, olive oil, fishies, tuna
Meal 5 - chick peas , tuna, olive oil, fishies, lettuce,
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2707 cals
Fat - 90G (11G sat)
Carbs - 247G (27G fiber)
Protein - 228G


*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup / ketchup, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

*Jan 16*

*Training - Heavy Push - *_deloading week_
*Squats - *:45RI *115lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Bench Press *:45RI- *85lbs* 3, 3, 3, 3
*Leg Press *:45RI *180lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Incline dB Press *:45RI *25lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6,
*Seated DB Press (palms facing each other) *:45RI - *25lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*CG Bench Press - *1:30RI - *90lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6,

Ok ... so I know I did more than what this day calls for .. but it's a HIGH carb day and I wanted to feel like I was gonna be at least using those carbs  - still nothing was taken to failure .. not even close.
Might switch the Seated DB Press back to normal as there was no shoulder issues .. at all.



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey, oats , banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey , oats, banana
Meal 3 - WW / MG / flaxssed sphaggeti, chicken 
Meal 4 - WW / MG / flaxssed sphaggeti
Meal 5 - apple , tuna, sweet tato
Meal 6 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
3203 cals
Fat - 43G (7G sat)
Carbs - 469G (48G fiber)
Protein - 236G


*Additionals - *Green Tea (LOTS) , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup /, vinnegar,
*Water - *3L


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> WHAT!? What happened? How do you know he hook up with him/her?





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Am always suspicious if the ex is still around in their lives.  ... BUT ... movin on to the next conquest!!!





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom?? You ok???



hey guys - sorry for the lack of udates  I'm fine .. so insanely busy.
Exams are two weeks from now .. and the teachers are just throwing so much work at us to meet the rest of the cirriculum .. +  I've actually fit time into my schedule to hang out with my friends!! (even if it does mean 5 hours of sleep ..).
Ok this is the full story of Erik ..
We were all fine and dandy Wed. Talking about having sex on the beach hahaha! Then Thurs came around, said he wasn't sure if he would be able to do anything Sat or not cause he might have ot go to Saint John. I told him just leave a msg Fri Night to let me know for sure (cause I'd be out with my firneds) Fri comes along - my firends and I decide to go to Moncton - I call him up and ask him what he's doing and he says 'just hanging out with some friends , why?' I tell him me and some friends are heading up and he said 'sweet - call me once your up here!' So i call him once we get up there and a girl answers the phone so I ask if Erik's there. She says 'No .. hes out for a walk' I'm think  it's 10 o'clock at night! so I go 'Okay .. did you know if he wanted to do anything tongith still?' and she goes 'no , probably no cause he's here with us.' So i was like okay bye.
I get home later that night and on MSN he sent a msg that was like 'OMG I just got back!! Call me again .. damnit the number shows up private name so I can't call it back!! I want to do something!' So Saturday comes round and he didn't tell me what was happening so I call him up and I asked him (I woke him .. he was still asleep at noon hahaha) And he said he could hang out for an hour today .. at around 2ish. So me and Mike headed up to Moncton (as the plan was if Me and Erik couldn't do anything then me and Mike were gonna go to Moncton) and we called him at 2 letting him know we were there and he was like 'okay I an be there in like 20 minutes' So 20 minutes go by and he shows up with one of his friends and there sipping away at some coffee thingy and he's like 'I can only stay for like 15 minutes .. gotta get my mom at work.' So i was just thinking 'wow. If you didn't want to do anything - YOU COULDA SAID SO!' so we talked for a bit. Then they left. So after I got home that night I left a msg on MSN saying 'Erik - listen, if you don't want to have anything to do with me, like Friday night and today , then say something. Seriously just come out and say it - I'd appricate it - K?' So he replied while I was sleeping (as he went out that night to a hockey game and got drunk - so he totally blew me off, he didn't go to saint John) and he was like K - we'll talk tomorrow. So we Talked Sunday night and he was like 'yeah .. there's something I have to tell you but I haven't had the guts too...' and I was like 'Erik Just come out and say whatever. Seriously I won't care - I perfer people to be brutually honest with me.' and he went 'fuccckkkk I'm like the hooker uper with your ex-er!!' and at first I was thinking  is he trying to say that he's trying to hook me and Ed back up?! but then I went 'ya mean you hooked back up with your ex??' and he went 'ya! How did you randomly guess that?!' and I was like 'huh .. isn't what you jsut said .. ahh nevermind.' 'But ya that's fine - it's not a biggie!! hahah  You just shoulda said something FRIDAY NIGHT! It's when people lead me on is when I get hurt / pissed off, it's wastes my time and theirs. So thanks for being honest with me!!!' and he's like 'ahaha - but were still totally gonna hang out and get drunk and shit!!' and i went 'rofl - ya , you know how to reach me.' (thinking ya right - I'll probably never see you again.)
So that's basically the story - It's not like it's a big thing or something - we knew each other for a grand total of 2 weeks!! Besides if we do manage to stay friend well when him and his ex break it off again (as omg - everyone is his Ex - like seriously ..) well I won't mind being his friend with benefits inbetween boyfriends  - rofl omg .. I'm so .. dirty!

Umm .. Saw Danika Sat night when I was with Mike - she was working at the theatres. Us three might be hanging out this weekend - I miss Danika!! hahaha.
And Gum surgery consultation is tomorrow ..
So that basically sums up with life right now - and of course the omg I'm gonna pass out I'm so tired (been getting 5 hours of sleep for the last bit) and just hanging out with some people.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

*Pics!*

Ok so I know there not 'bodybuilding' pics , but I haven't given ya guys any in a while! - I've become a camera whore as of recent  - as the reason why they can't be bodybuilding pics is cause it's my freinds cameras!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

more ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

last set..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

Got a questiona bout my diet and routine ...
~ Rotuine ~ What would be better? To replace that high incline DB Row , should I make it either a High Cable Seated row or a V-bar pulldown from the floor?
~ Diet ~ Am I getting enough fruit in my diet?? The lowest I go is on my LOW carb day I only have 90G of banana .. then on my HIGH carb I have 200G of banana + a med sized apple and every day is somewhere inbetween those two ranges ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2006)

The sweatshirt and jeans look familiar...Lookin good Lewie!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> 'wow. If you didn't want to do anything - YOU COULDA SAID SO!'


What an ass.

Nice pics. Lotsa ... um ... girlfriends  Hoodie looks like the one you got in TO?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey thanks ..
ya gotta alot of friends that are girls .. lol I mean TONS
and nope your both wrong  didn't get that sweater down in T-dot (the jeans yes .. well the jeans in the bowling alley ones)


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2006)

*Jan 18*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator stuff
*20 mins at 4mph with 7% incline
10 mins at 8mph with 7% incline
5 mins at 4mph with 7% incline

I did that 10mins at 8mph because I was running an hour behind schedule .. I was 15 minutes late for my dentist appointment in Moncton.



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats , banana (solid)
Meal 3 - yogurt, whey , oats, banana, LOTS of pysllium seed husks, olive oil, almonds (solid)
Meal 4 - Pot barley, chicken, broccoli, tuna, olive oil, fishies, almonds
Meal 5 - chick peas, tuna, olive oil, almonds, fishies, lettuce
Meal 6 - chicken, tuna, olive oil, almonds, broccoli, fishies
Meal 7 - CC, PB , whey, barley flakes, fishies, pysillum seed husks

I accidently spilled a HEAP load of pysllium seed husks onto meal 3 .. and did you see?? I ate Veggies In *3* meals today - and I loaded it with them!! hahaha
I also Picked up some oatbran today .. gonna give that a shot sometime for PWO (cardio) or maybe just as another carb soruce occasionly.
I think i might get back into steel cut oats as well .. gonna get rid of some of the sphaggeti on my High carb days.

*Macros - *
2709 cals
Fat - 110G (13G sat)
Carbs - 183G (17G fiber - this doesen't include veggies / seed husks)
Protein - 246G

*Additionals - *Green Tea (LOTS) , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup , vinnegar, mustard
*Water - *3L

Well thanks to Jon I was able to find the dentist place in Moncton!
Umm got there and everything went really well! he just needs to get the moldings of my teeth then he said he can do the surgery in about a week after that! Only prob is that since there cutting out my gums and they need to stitch them all up I'm gonna be in horrible pain for a week .. and have ot be on tylenol 2, which means they said no weights for a week and only SOFT SOFT foods ..
So with that said I'm ending my deloading week and tomorrows workout will be taken to failure. (unless someones advises me otherwise??)

Also .. I got a cell phone Today  Soo pumped!!
And I'm having another Moncton trip this Saturday.
And my school may be going on strike - I missed it but they tried today at lunch but the teachers and cops blocked off the doors. Were gonna be trying again tomorrow I guess ..

Anyways Night all


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also .. I got a cell phone Today  Soo pumped!!



Who is your carrier? Rogers? Fido? Let me know because our txt messages might be free to one another...HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE?!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And my school may be going on strike - I missed it but they tried today at lunch but the teachers and cops blocked off the doors. Were gonna be trying again tomorrow I guess ..
> :


The students are going on strike?  what are they striking about?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... did you see?? I ate Veggies In *3* meals today - and I loaded it with them!! hahaha


 Yay for vege's! 



> I also Picked up some oatbran today .. gonna give that a shot sometime for PWO (cardio) or maybe just as another carb soruce occasionly.
> I think i might get back into steel cut oats as well ..


I love oat bran... Really yummy as a porridge...  



> which means they said no weights for a week and only SOFT SOFT foods ..


Ahhh... yoghurt, mashed sweet tato, porridge with banana, scrambled eggs - easy to do (just like the 'sick diet' I told you about before).

You could do lots of shakes too...



> So with that said I'm ending my deloading week and tomorrows workout will be taken to failure. (unless someones advises me otherwise??)




ps: stop your fish oil tablets if you are going in to surgery - last thing you want to do is bleed all over the table.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Who is your carrier? Rogers? Fido? Let me know because our txt messages might be free to one another...HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE?!


hahaha that would be sweet!! But I'm with Aliant  .. I'll give ya my # anyways!! I need yorus as well .. it's stored in my moms cell ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The students are going on strike?  what are they striking about?


hahaha because the bus drivers went on strike  it so didn't happen.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay for vege's!


hahaha - it was yummy .. and well needed (I've been ALOT hungrier than normal!? .. maybe the dieting is finally taking its toll???')
But I cut down today .. my body didn't well .. hmm 'digest' thsoe veggies well lets say ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I love oat bran... Really yummy as a porridge...


OMG! I had it today for the first time - YUM!!! omg better than oats! It was sooo good!! I'm in love.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ahhh... yoghurt, mashed sweet tato, porridge with banana, scrambled eggs - easy to do (just like the 'sick diet' I told you about before).
> 
> You could do lots of shakes too...


Ya that's what I figured .. no biggie.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: stop your fish oil tablets if you are going in to surgery - last thing you want to do is bleed all over the table.


does that face mean I shouldn't have stoped?? hahaha ...
When should I stop the fishies?? a week prior or two weeks? I forgot which one it is ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2006)

*Jan 19*

*Training - Heavy Pull
Sumo DL - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 3 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 3 *185lbs* 3, 3 , 3
*Reverse Bent over BB Row - *1:30 RI - *140lbs* 6, 6, 6
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *110lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Seated Cable Row - **110lbs* 6 , *130lbs* (diff grip) 5 (shit form) , *110lbs* 6
alt with
*Lying Leg Curls - **50lbs* 6, *60lbs* 5, 5
*BB Curls - **70lbs*6 , 5, 5

Good workout. I misjudged some of the weights .. I think the only ones I got perfect were the BB Curls and the Lying Leg Curls. But I'll know for next time.
(The sumo DL's were easy peasy, but damn I gave one hell of a squeeze of my glutes at the top! hahahaha there some sore!)



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana (solid)
Meal 3 - Steel cut oats, chick peas, chicken
Meal 4 - Oat bran (  ) , sweet tato, chicken
Meal 5 - apple, tuna
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
3183 cals
Fat - 47G (8G sat)
Carbs - 449G (56G fiber)
Protein - 236G

*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup , vinnegar,
*Water - *3L

Ok wow. Umm the yumminess of food!! I've decided I'm gonna start switching things up a bit more ..
I LOVE oat bran!! omg I can't believe I've never had it before! LOL I'm trying to think of yummy recipes I could do with it now ..

But I'm off to study for my big Math test tomorrow!! I need to ACE this one ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

Stop the fishies 2 weeks before (so you should stop now) and start one week after.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok wow. Umm the yumminess of food!! I've decided I'm gonna start switching things up a bit more ..
> I LOVE oat bran!! omg I can't believe I've never had it before! LOL I'm trying to think of yummy recipes I could do with it now ..


LOL - Now you know why it is in so many of my meals! 



> But I'm off to study for my big Math test tomorrow!! I need to ACE this one ..


Good luck!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 20, 2006)

dont think i can agree with both of you on the oat bran. I havent tried it, but my impression of it is that of fine wood chippings


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> dont think i can agree with both of you on the oat bran. I havent tried it, but my impression of it is that of fine wood chippings


.. Not really... It is a bit like really course breadcrumbs....  Maybe you are thinking of Wheat bran - now THAT is like chaff!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Stop the fishies 2 weeks before (so you should stop now) and start one week after.


Ok - what I'll do is stop Monday - when I can go out and get some flaxseed or something ..
i don't see it (the surgery) happening anytime before that.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Now you know why it is in so many of my meals!


Umm .. OMG YES!! I had some more today  omg HEAVEN!- I'm actually considering making Meal 2 Some Oat bran + CC + little bit of chocolate whey + banana + maybe some SF syrup or cinnamon .. I wonder how'd it all taste mixed up together! .. my only consern would be the Sodium and bloat .. but I can always try it and find out!


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck!


I .. ugh. Horrible. I studied with Angela for two straight hours .. we literally went through EACH question in the textbook to study for this .. I really thought I had a grasp on it. I thought I'd do well .. Did the test, though I at LEAST the VERY VERY least made a 22 / 28 ... I made a 17 / 28. This was the last test before the exam .. I needed to do really well to bring my mark up. But .. the opposite happened and now my mark is actually lower  .. I'm really nervous cuase I know the exam will be horrible for me (66% of it is all on the Trig identies) .. so. *sigh* C'est la vie right? Just gonna have to do Advanced Math 12 even better and pick up my game for university!


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> dont think i can agree with both of you on the oat bran. I havent tried it, but my impression of it is that of fine wood chippings


OMG it so isn't! I thought it'd be pretty gross too - but seriously it's amazing. It's 100x better than oats - I love this stuff. I'm hooked!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 20, 2006)

*Jan 20*

*Training - Light Push
Single Leg Press -* :45 RI - *180lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12 ,12/12
*DB Fly - *:45 RI - *30lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
*Leg Extensions - *:45 RI - *65lbs* 12, 12
*Decline DB Fly - *:45 RI - *25lbs* 12, 12, 10
*Standing Side Lateral Riase - *:45 RI - *15lbs* 11, 10 (shit form) *12lbs* 10 (alot better)
*Lying One Arm Tri Extensions - *:45 RI - *12/12 , 12/12, 10/10

Really good workout .. it wasn't like my Light pull .. during that I was all sweaty (even with the deloading ..), but this one I wasn't. i mean I was wiped, and I was actually seeing white dots towards the end of it. probably just the movements that were involved.
Also My Biceps are DYING from yesterdays Heavy Pull workout - like holy god. There so sore .. and I love it!!! 
I've also been more so vascular than usual throughout the day.



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, almonds, (solid)
Meal 3 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - Oat bran , chicken, chick peas, broccoli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - apple, tuna, lettuce, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2907 cals
Fat - 74G (10G sat)
Carbs - 336G (39G fiber)
Protein - 227G

*Additionals - *Green Tea , stevia, Salt substitute, SF maple syrup , vinnegar, crystal light powder
*Water - *3L

Not sure if anyone saw this or not ....



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Got a questiona bout my diet and routine ...
> ~ Rotuine ~ What would be better? To replace that high incline DB Row , should I make it either a High Cable Seated row or a V-bar pulldown from the floor?
> ~ Diet ~ Am I getting enough fruit in my diet?? The lowest I go is on my LOW carb day I only have 90G of banana .. then on my HIGH carb I have 200G of banana + a med sized apple and every day is somewhere inbetween those two ranges ..



Ugh Day. Damn math test ... ugh!! I really thought I had that one ..
Anyways about to go see Cassanova (mmm heath ledger) then it's off to moncton tomorrow - where I shall see Heath Ledger making out with Jake Gylenhall! Bahahaha!! (in all seriousness though - it looks like an amazing movie). Also need new shoes .. the shoe lace broke


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Light Push
> Single Leg Press -* :45 RI - *180lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12 ,12/12
> *DB Fly - *:45 RI - *30lbs* 12 , 12 , 12
> *Leg Extensions - *:45 RI - *65lbs* 12, 12
> ...


Tom - although technically speaking your set length should last 45-60 seconds, because you have workout time constraints, you should drop your rep range to 10 and try to get your set length to 30 seconds (that means it takes 30 seconds for you to do the 10 reps)... Then you will NEED to increase the rest length to 60 seconds - that is if you want to get the full glycogen depleting effect... You have to wait for the corri cycle to run through and partially restore your muscle glycogen levels otherwise you will get sub-optimal depletion...



> Really good workout .. it wasn't like my Light pull .. during that I was all sweaty (even with the deloading ..), but this one I wasn't. i mean I was wiped, and I was actually seeing white dots towards the end of it. probably just the movements that were involved.


 This is the 'fun' aspect of these workouts... And this is just a pump workout - if you want to do a FULL depletion workout then you do 3 sets of 12-15 reps with 60 seconds break and you do one exercise per bodypart... and then you DO IT ALL AGAIN!!!  So it would run something like this:
Leg press - 3 sets of 12-15
bench press - 3 sets of 12-15
BB row - 3 sets of 12-15
Lateral raises - 3 sets of 12-15
bicep curls - 3 sets of 12-15
tricep overhead extension - 3 sets of 12-15
REPEAT

Or you do something like:
Leg press - 3 sets of 12-15
Incline B press - 3 sets of 12-15
HS high rows - 3 sets of 12-15
Upright rows - 3 sets of 12-15
Bicep curls - 3 sets of 12-15
Tricep overhead ext. - 3 sets of 12-15
Leg ext - 3 sets of 12-15
Leg curls - 3 sets of 12-15
bench dips - 3 sets of 12-15
DB row - 3 sets of 12-15
scaptions - 3 sets of 12-15
DB curls - 3 sets of 12-15
tricep pushdown - 3 sets of 12-15





> Also My Biceps are DYING from yesterdays Heavy Pull workout - like holy god. There so sore .. and I love it!!!
> I've also been more so vascular than usual throughout the day.


Woo hoo!  Yay for biceps!

And when do we get veiny piccies?? 



> Got a questiona bout my diet and routine ...
> ~ Rotuine ~ What would be better? To replace that high incline DB Row , should I make it either a High Cable Seated row or a V-bar pulldown from the floor?


I would do the high cable seated row (if we are thinking of the same thing - otherwise known as a 'trap row' or a row to neck ). Incline up-rights are for your upper traps and rear delts... and these will also hit the same area).



> ~ Diet ~ Am I getting enough fruit in my diet?? The lowest I go is on my LOW carb day I only have 90G of banana .. then on my HIGH carb I have 200G of banana + a med sized apple and every day is somewhere inbetween those two ranges ..


 Hmmm.... I like to have at least 1 full serve of fruit a day... With 2 serves usually a better figure... So on your low days you could get away with a little more... Your high days are good - that is equal to 3 serves...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 21, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> - if you want to do a FULL depletion workout then you do 3 sets of 12-15 reps with 60 seconds break and you do one exercise per bodypart... and then you DO IT ALL AGAIN!!!  So it would run something like this:
> Leg press - 3 sets of 12-15
> bench press - 3 sets of 12-15
> BB row - 3 sets of 12-15
> ...


   Just make sure the paramedics are waiting outside the gym to take you home!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - although technically speaking your set length should last 45-60 seconds, because you have workout time constraints, you should drop your rep range to 10 and try to get your set length to 30 seconds (that means it takes 30 seconds for you to do the 10 reps)... Then you will NEED to increase the rest length to 60 seconds - that is if you want to get the full glycogen depleting effect... You have to wait for the corri cycle to run through and partially restore your muscle glycogen levels otherwise you will get sub-optimal depletion...


 Actually - When I finished my Light Press workout I had about 15 mins extra  and since Light Pull falls on Sunday there is no constraints! So I'm pulling RI's up to 1:00 .. maybe 1:15 ?? Somewhere inbetween there!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is the 'fun' aspect of these workouts... And this is just a pump workout - if you want to do a FULL depletion workout then you do 3 sets of 12-15 reps with 60 seconds break and you do one exercise per bodypart... and then you DO IT ALL AGAIN!!!  So it would run something like this:.......


  OMG!! ... the sad thing is that looks like so much fun and I would love to do it some day  bahahaha!
But yes my Light days are defintly 'fun' I really love these workouts! I'm really happy with my new routine!


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!  Yay for biceps!
> 
> And when do we get veiny piccies??


 LOL I know I was so happy - but there still sore today!! (not as bad) I'm gonna stretch them out some today .. hopefully there good for tomorrows Light pull .. (omg my chest today is sooo sore! I can't remember the last time my chest has been sore!)

LOL veiny pics .. hmm probably not ffor a while  .. I'm gonna try. But I think I have to save up my money for a digi .. but dad has been talking about buying a really good one for himself so I can always borrow that ..
also my 'veiny' pics wouldn't be near as veiny as yours!! I'm just getting some good ones going down throughout my arms, Shoulder ones are staying the same and depending upon the lighting in the room you can now pick up slightly on the veins going up my hips / near my belly button!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would do the high cable seated row (if we are thinking of the same thing - otherwise known as a 'trap row' or a row to neck ). Incline up-rights are for your upper traps and rear delts... and these will also hit the same area).


 LOL I was actually talking about these, ... but I can certainly do the row to neck. I'm not a big fan of that movement (I just don't like the feeling ..) .. but I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... I like to have at least 1 full serve of fruit a day... With 2 serves usually a better figure... So on your low days you could get away with a little more... Your high days are good - that is equal to 3 serves...


 Awsome thanks Emma 

----------------------
Off for Moncton now!! hahah gonna see brokeback mountain! omg Heath Ledger is a god! I saw Casanova last night! mmmm 
Anyways - Weight this morning was 141.5lbs so I droped .5lbs. So i think I'll leaving cal intake as is, because half of last week I was  deloading so My Light pull and Heavy push and both cardio days weren't taken anything near what I'll be doing now.
Bah I also think I'm getting a slight headache right now! I hope it goes away - i don't want to go around Moncton all day like that!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2006)

*Jan 21*

*Training - OFF*



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oat bran, CC, PB, banana, whey
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, banana, olive oil, oats, chicken
Meal 3 - yogurt, whey, banana, olive oil, oats, chicken
Meal 4 - Tuna, almonds, apple
* Starbucks Light Coffee Frapacino (coffee beans, ice, FF milk, splends, no whiped cream), SF vanilla syrup* OMFG AMAZING!!!
Meal 5 - yogurt, whey, banana, olive oil, oats, cicken
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey


*Macros - *
2907 cals
Fat - 74G (10G sat)
Carbs - 336G (39G fiber)
Protein - 227G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder
*Water - *2L

Really fun Moncton Trip today! OMG that frapicuno thingy was soooo good.
LMAO when me and Mike were driving down there a fucking TURKEY (yes turkey .. not raccoon or squirel) crossed the highway! Omg I swerved and thankfully missed it! bahahah - honestly now a turkey?! hahaha
We Spent the afternoon with Danika, Mark (ed's new BF), Luc and Tina .. Tina and Danika liked me .. mark at first was giving me a werid look but then afterwards he turned out to be a really cool guy! hahah he was trying to teach me how to use chopsticks - he's a fucking pro! and Luc .. not sure if he's the quiet type or not but I don't think he cared for me too much!
Then spent the rest of the Night with Danika and the three of us went to BrokeBack Mountain - omg amazing movie. It was soo good.
 Soooo tired though.
O ... lol next weekend is gonna rock .. gonna be hell on me but ..  - Getting drunk Friday night with the chem 4!! (long story - but were having a sleepover to mark the end of Chemisty and were playing the drinking game) , umm saturday night is Danika's surprise B-day party that she knows of and what Me and Mike to go, and then Sunday .. THERES A VOO-DOO! bahahah getting drunk again ... and then Monday morning is the morning of my Math exam  WHCIH SUCKS!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> he was trying to teach me how to use chopsticks -


HE was teaching YOU to use chopsticks??!!     Shouldnt it be the other way around?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> HE was teaching YOU to use chopsticks??!!     Shouldnt it be the other way around?


LOL - it should be!! thats why i was getting him to teach me cause I was like 'wow this would sooo impress the chinese side of my family if I could do this!' hahah

----------------
Bah. I just found out that thing I had a starbucks the other day was 200 calories!!  ...  sure it all came from basically non fat milk - but still!!
gonna lower cals a bit today ...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 22, 2006)

200? That's like...NOTHING! Don't worry about it Lewie...and don't sacrifice other important macros, like protein just because you had a little non-fat milk. P.S....Don't you owe me a PM...?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 22, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 200? That's like...NOTHING! Don't worry about it Lewie...and don't sacrifice other important macros, like protein just because you had a little non-fat milk. P.S....Don't you owe me a PM...?


Eh. I don't know .. I felt soo .. icky. hahaha next time I go there though I've researched the perfect thing too have mmm can't wait!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 22, 2006)

*Jan 22*

*Training - Light Pull
Reverse BB Lunges - *:45 RI between legs - *45lbs* 12/12 *115lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
*One Arm DB Rows -  *1:05 RI - *40lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 10/10
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:05 RI - *45lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*seated Row To neck - *1:05RI - *30lbs* 12, 12, *40lbs* 12
*RDL - *1:20 RI - *145lbs* 12, 12
*Incline DB Curls - **20lbs* 12, 12, 12
alt with .. :30
*Reverse DB Flies - **10lbs* 12, 12, 10 (gonna actually lower weight for this. Need better tempo)

Good workout. Certainly felt drained afterwards ...
Since this weekend is gonna be .. well not the most cleanest diet .. I thought I could use that as an exucse to try out one of those full depletion workouts  OMG you guys have no idea how bad I actually want to try one of those ! hahaha



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* - oats, skim milk powder, whey, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, banana, PB, oatbran, 
Meal 3 - pot barley, chick peas, chicken, olive oil
Meal 4 - chicken , brocoli, oatbran, olive oil
Meal 5 - apple, tuna, lettuc, olive oil
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2747 cals
Fat - 70G (10G sat)
Carbs - 307G (36G fiber)
Protein - 225G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, cinnamon, vinnegar
*Water - *3.5L



Gonna reply to PMs tomorrow! (or I think soo .. hahaha)


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Just getting caught up, Tom.  New split looks good


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Bah. I just found out that thing I had a starbucks the other day was 200 calories!!  ...  sure it all came from basically non fat milk - but still!!
> gonna lower cals a bit today ...


 If you had excess cals on one day, i wouldnt bother trying to adjust it by reducing it on another day. Dont think it would make a diff at all. Unless it is a regular intake of those excess cals, then it is ok to adjust cals on another day to maintain a certain weekly average. Otherwise.. enjoy it.. smack your lips.. say 'yum yum!' .. and go on your merry way.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 23, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you had excess cals on one day, i wouldnt bother trying to adjust it by reducing it on another day. Dont think it would make a diff at all. Unless it is a regular intake of those excess cals, then it is ok to adjust cals on another day to maintain a certain weekly average. Otherwise.. enjoy it.. smack your lips.. say 'yum yum!' .. and go on your merry way.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2006)

Ack well I ended up having this today! Once again thought nothing would be in it .. another 200 cals. Ugh - and I think it's all from the foam?? .. See I don't think there was any foam with the one I had .. the description of it never mentioned any foam .. So unless they add like 2 and a half cups of milk ..
But then after that I also had another Venti sized coffee cofee - this
Which was amazing too. But I mean .. *sigh* LOL I just LOVE coffee stuff like that .. like the latte .. hmm maybe next time I could get it but tell them NO foam (if there was even any to begin with ..) and go very very light on the milk??
Damn - I wish I never got anything. I now have an addiction I can't knock ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2006)

*Jan 23*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator
*5 mins at 4mph with 1% incline
35 mins at 8mph with 1% incline
10 mins at 4mph with 1% incline

Good workout. My toenails were once again bleeding hahaha
Tired out the Landmines today .. eh. I sorta liked them .. LOL I chiped the paint of the wall though 



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* - oatbran, yogurt, whey, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, banana, almond butter, oats, olive oil
Meal 3 - pot barley, chick peas, chicken, olive oil, tuna, almonds
Meal 4 - chicken , brocoli, oatbran, olive oil, almonds, tuna
* Coffee Latee with FF steamed milk and SF vanilla syrup sized Venti*
* Coffee Americano with SF vanilla syrup sized Venti*
Meal 5 - Tuna, almonds
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2537 cals + 200 from the lattee (if there was foam in it ..)
Fat - 78G (10G sat)
Carbs - 227G (26G fiber)
Protein - 232G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, vinnegar
*Water - *3.5L

LOL well I just went through what I ate for the day .. and since I was in a rush all day I just realized I forgot to put in some extra almonds / 2 tsp. of olive oil throught my diet!!! So that actually worked out really good as I had that latee.
Anyways .. Went to Moncton with Mike and mom. Had a really good time , at one point we lost the car and thought it was stolen .. adn then on the way home it was storming .. really really bad. So I had to drive 40kmph home .. omg it took so long. But we made it home safe. So I didn't get a chance to reply to PMs tonight ...

OO voo-doo is now on the 30th so that means I don't have to do any exams hungover!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ack well I ended up having this today! Once again thought nothing would be in it .. another 200 cals. Ugh - and I think it's all from the foam?? .. See I don't think there was any foam with the one I had .. the description of it never mentioned any foam .. So unless they add like 2 and a half cups of milk ..
> But then after that I also had another Venti sized coffee cofee - this
> Which was amazing too. But I mean .. *sigh* LOL I just LOVE coffee stuff like that .. like the latte .. hmm maybe next time I could get it but tell them NO foam (if there was even any to begin with ..) and go very very light on the milk??
> Damn - I wish I never got anything. I now have an addiction I can't knock ..


A while back you didn't have money for vegetables and now you are drinking designer coffees and running home to add up the calories. Do you leave a tip?  I don't.  This ad about the whole thing cracks me up, though.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> A while back you didn't have money for vegetables and now you are drinking designer coffees and running home to add up the calories. Do you leave a tip?  I don't.  This ad about the whole thing cracks me up, though.


bahahaha!!! thats hillarious!! ...  but yes I do leave a tip. First time was $2 and the second time was $1.50 !! LOL in total (including tips) I think I spent around $15 on coffee last night! I have a really bad addiction 

But I can afford this addiction now  - if you've noticed theres been slight 'changes' in my diet - which has allowed me more money for veggies and other stuff - I'm left over with alot more cash now. A big one is I'm cutting back on the yogurt .. as much as it pains me - but I was spending $35 a WEEK on yogurt alone! Also another thing that was super expensive at my store was sweet potatos .. and I'me ating more tuna instead of Egg whites etc. So I've finally found a nice balance with my money  - a REALLY nice balance. There's even room in there to drive to a city 45 minutes away from me to enjoy clothes and gourmet coffee WITH tips


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> - but I was spending $35 a WEEK on yogurt alone!


Holy crap! how much of yogurt were you eating?! A 750g tub of Astro yogurt is <$3. I have ~100g/day and a whole tub lasts a week! for $35 you would get ~11 of those tubs! Thats ~1.5 tubs a day!!!!!!! 

If you are going to have 1-2 coffees a few times a week, then that will effect your cut. Then you may want to adjust cals. But dont get too crazy with counting cals. You know we all agree you could use a bit more weight


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Holy crap! how much of yogurt were you eating?! A 750g tub of Astro yogurt is <$3. I have ~100g/day and a whole tub lasts a week! for $35 you would get ~11 of those tubs! Thats ~1.5 tubs a day!!!!!!!
> 
> If you are going to have 1-2 coffees a few times a week, then that will effect your cut. Then you may want to adjust cals. But dont get too crazy with counting cals. You know we all agree you could use a bit more weight


I was eating 1 tub a day. But the tubs at our store cost $5 each!! (well like 4.80 or something) - I was getting that one as the only other FF plain stuff had pectin and something else added to it.
So I've replaced it with some Skim milk powder / CC now - some days I'll still eat the full 750G of it though. It's just a better balance.

Well the coffees I had I didn't think they put in that much skim milk!! Both times the 200 calories came from steamed skim milk. So it wasn't THAT bad. Gave me an extra 20G protein and 30G of carbs. But for now on I'll be having the Cafe Americano with some SF vanilla / hazelnut syrup - which for Size Venti (the largerst) will give me a grand total of 25 calories  - besides I can only drink this stuff when I head down to moncton as we don't have starbucks here ..
And me with more weight  god no! I think where I'm heading right now  - like okay I'm 141.5lbs with roughly 11% BF ... I want to make it down to 130lbs. So lets say out of those 11.5lbs I lose - only 6lbs of it is fat that's STILL gonna put me at 7.5% BF !! So I think this cut is THE cut. And I've been losing the weight VERY slowly.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2006)

*Jan 24*

*Training - Heavy Pull + Sprints
Squats - *2:00RI - *45lbs* 12, *95lbs* 8, *135lbs* 5, *185lbs* 3 , 3, 3
*Bench Press - *2:00RI - *155lbs* 0 *135lbs* 3, 3
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *320lbs* 6, 6
*Incline DB Press - *1:30RI - *35lbs* 6, *40lbs* 6, 6
*Seated DB press - *1:45RI - *30lbs* 6, 6, 5
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *95lbs* 5 1/2 , 5, 4

*Sprints - *10 minutes
30 seconds at 11mph
30 seconds at 4.8mph
5 minutes at 4mph (cool down)

Bench Press - 155lbs went down .. but it certainly wasn't coming back up 
Now .. okay I know your probably like  sprints?? .. but this workout is SOOO short .. (I even added another set on the Incline Press) and .. I just didn't feel like I 'completed' anything - yes I know stupid. So I went upstairs and did some sprints ..at least I saw one dribble of sweat while at the gym. That was my goal hahaha

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* - skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oatbran, Cottage cheese, whey, banana
Meal 3 - steel cut oats, chick peas, chicken
Meal 4 - chicken , brocoli, oatbran, sweet tato
Meal 5 - egg whites, apple, romain lettuce
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes

I've been thinking about this .. and wondering if I should be having two high carb days a week like how I am ..


*Macros - *
3187 cals 
Fat - 47G (7G sat)
Carbs - 438G (56G fiber)
Protein - 252G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, vinnegar, green tea, cinnamon, stevia, sugar/ salt substitute
*Water - *3L

Soo much studying ...
...
..
Exams next week


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 25, 2006)

Good luck! You'll be awesome!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2006)

*Jan 25*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Stuff*
2 mins at 4.8mph
2 mins at 6.8mph
21 mins of intervals (1:15 at 4.8mph then 1:15 at 11mph)
15 mins at 8mph
5 mins at 4mph

Good workout. Just I hate how whenever I do cardio my toe always starts bleeding 
Also saaw my friends at the gym .. they jsut joined. They saw me doing the cardio and then afterwards had a 'talk' with me about how what I just did was not healthy and there 'worried' about me and how I'm gonna be all bone  - I love my friends and ya know .. it's great their 'concerned' but it sorta pissed me off. 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oatbran, yogurt, whey, banana
Meal 3 - olive oil, chicken, tuna, chick peas
Meal 4 - yogurt, banana, olive oil, whey
Meal 5 - tuna, apple, olive oil, almonds, romain lettuce
* Americano Expresso with SF vanilla/ hazelnut syrup*
Meal 6 - chicken, almonds
Meal 7 - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey


*Macros - *
2696 cals 
Fat - 106G (12G sat)
Carbs - 189G (21G fiber)
Protein - 248G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, vinnegar, green tea,  stevia, salt substitute
*Water - *3L

Went to Moncton again today. had to drive home through a blizzard again today.
Hung out with Danika - then we met up with Luc, Mark and Tina again - omg there all sooo much fun! And I was so wrong Luc does like me! hahahah I thought he thought I was crazy! But we all had such a fun night.
Hopefully school is canceled tomorrow.
Also tomorrow will be a medium day instead of a high day - as I'm well having 'fun' Friday night.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Tom!

 Why does your toe bleed when you do cardio? Do your shoes not fit properly??



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also saaw my friends at the gym .. they jsut joined. They saw me doing the cardio and then afterwards had a 'talk' with me about how what I just did was not healthy and there 'worried' about me and how I'm gonna be all bone  - I love my friends and ya know .. it's great their 'concerned' but it sorta pissed me off.


Getting to skinny??!! You better not be 




So they have they joined the gym... Hmmm... Will this bother you having them 'watching over you'?? (it would for me... I kind of like having the gym space as 'my own space' where no one knows me)..




> Meal 5 - romain lettuce


What??!! Is this the best you could do for vegetables??!!



Geez tom... You better be careful you do not overdose!!


 





> *Macros - *
> 2696 cals
> Fat - 106G (12G sat)
> Carbs - 189G (21G fiber)
> Protein - 248G


??? Decided to alter things again? And how did you get that much fat from those meals!! Drown everything in olive oil!??! 




> Hung out with Danika - then we met up with Luc, Mark and Tina again - omg there all sooo much fun! And I was so wrong Luc does like me! hahahah I thought he thought I was crazy! But we all had such a fun night.
> Hopefully school is canceled tomorrow.


It sounds like you are getting on really well with all these new friends up in Mocton!  Woo hoo!! 




> Also tomorrow will be a medium day instead of a high day - as I'm well having 'fun' Friday night.


 Alcohol is NOT a substitute for real food Tom!!!


**sigh** Just be careful ok... Addictive personalities and drugs DO NOT mix well...


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 26, 2006)

hehehe alcohol is not a substitute for real food mwahahahahahahhaaha


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 26, 2006)

Lol...remember after that time you got piss drunk in t.o. you made corey feed you your protein/cc/yogurt? he he he...you're crazy! luv ya!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **sigh** Just be careful ok... Addictive personalities and drugs DO NOT mix well...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also saaw my friends at the gym .. they jsut joined. They saw me doing the cardio and then afterwards had a 'talk' with me about how what I just did was not healthy and there 'worried' about me and how I'm gonna be all bone  - I love my friends and ya know .. it's great their 'concerned' but it sorta pissed me off.


Yea, it can be annoying to have people you know and like in the gym but dont want to say 'shut up and do your wo'. However considering you are eyeing to get down to 130lbs (which is only ~7 lbs more than what you started out with your weight training, if i remember correctly) they may very well be right  You will def look a bit better than at 122 as you will have some more lbm, but not very much. Sorry, but JMHO.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why does your toe bleed when you do cardio? Do your shoes not fit properly??


 No clue!! I thought maybe it was cause my toenail was too long?? But I cut them the night before and still there was a bleeding toe ..
The shoes fit fine .. maybe it's the way I run?? No clue at all .. maybe the shoes are too snug and I'm just not noticing it? ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Getting to skinny??!! You better not be


 hahahaha nope! It's just when I mention that I'm trying to lose another 10lbs everyones reaction is either 'omg your gonna be a skeleton' or 'omg your gonna be bone! There's no fat on you!' And what was it last night .. I mentioned that my hands were cold and luc looked at me and went 'ya try eating some food! You know good whole solid foods!'
So  they don't get it that yes there is 'fat' on my body and when I say I need to lose some more fat I'm not calling myself fat. I know I'm not fat by any means. And I'm not gonna be as skeletal as they think. But either way I'm losing the weight very very slowly. So no worries 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So they have they joined the gym... Hmmm... Will this bother you having them 'watching over you'?? (it would for me... I kind of like having the gym space as 'my own space' where no one knows me)..


 Well hopefully I won't see them there again. I mean there some of my bestest friends - but like you said the gym is my own little space that I have to myself. The reason I saw them there is becuase I woke up late and skiped my morning classes and they had an off class and went there. So I doubt i"ll be seeing them again ..
they just went on about how the level of cardio I just did up there was 'insane' and that's certainly not healthy what I just did and I need ot cut it back.  - I've worked my way up there over the course of a year and half to be able to do the level of cardio I do. Not to toot my own horn but I know I can do alot more / run at a faster pace than most people, that dosen't make what I do unhealthy. And you know - trying to explain this sort of stuff to people who don't want to listen is just a waste of time ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What??!! Is this the best you could do for vegetables??!!
> Geez tom... You better be careful you do not overdose!!


 hahahah I also had some broccoli later on in the day! And today I'll be having three servings  ! LOL
In all seriousness though I'm REALLY starting to love my salads. Omg espically this type of salad ~ Lettuce + diced apple + Egg whites + Olive oil + almonds + vinnegar - omg heaven!


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ??? Decided to alter things again? And how did you get that much fat from those meals!! Drown everything in olive oil!??!


 Nope thats just my low* star. I have it inbetween my two high carb days.
LMAO! yup everything was drenched in the stuff - there was a total of 11tsp through out the day! 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It sounds like you are getting on really well with all these new friends up in Mocton!  Woo hoo!!


 - and they're sooo much fun! Like everytime I go up there I have a blast. I can't wait until Saturday. Going up and seeing them all again as it's Danikas Birthday party , well surprise Birthday party that she knows every single detail about LOL


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Alcohol is NOT a substitute for real food Tom!!!


 **sigh** Just be careful ok... Addictive personalities and drugs DO NOT mix well...[/quote]
I know  ... Dont' worry though I'm not drinking alot.
My plan was gonna be this ..
Thurs - 2900 cals (Heavy Pull)
Fri - 2400 cals + alchohol (light push)
Sat - 2400 cals  (off)
Sun - 2900 cals + maybe a full depletion workout (I thought this is a good time to use as an 'excuse' to try one of those out! hahaha they look like so much fun!)
Mon - 2000 cals + alchohol (cardio + rotator)

.. I think it should balance everything out ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> hehehe alcohol is not a substitute for real food mwahahahahahahhaaha


 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Lol...remember after that time you got piss drunk in t.o. you made corey feed you your protein/cc/yogurt? he he he...you're crazy! luv ya!


 LMAO!! The sad thing is I can't actually remember! Just what I was told about it! I so wish you were there with us that night, it was so much fun. (lol poor adrian I'm not sure if it was too much fun for him!)


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yea, it can be annoying to have people you know and like in the gym but dont want to say 'shut up and do your wo'. However considering you are eyeing to get down to 130lbs (which is only ~7 lbs more than what you started out with your weight training, if i remember correctly) they may very well be right  You will def look a bit better than at 122 as you will have some more lbm, but not very much. Sorry, but JMHO.


 I think when I started all of this I was 120lbs .. and I would weigh myself around supper time.
So lets see .. I was 120lbs with about 13 - 15% BF so that leaves me with 102 - 104.4lbs of LBM , I'm aiming for 130lbs with 6 - 7% BF so I'd have 120.9 - 122.2lbs of LBM.  So although ya if you think about it, you wouldn't think there would be much difference, but if you do the math - then there actually will be a pretty fair difference  - Now lets see if I can make it there! hahahaha

-------------------------------------------------
Random Rant. The friggin company that I get my chick peas from has randomly decided to change the nutrional label. Before for 1/2 a cup it was 117 cals .. now it's 170.  I didn't even notice and I already bought tons.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2006)

*Jan 26 (omg it's almost Feb ..)*

*Training - Heavy Pull
Sumo DL - *:30 RI - *95lbs* 5, *145lbs* 5, *165lbs* 5 **Rest 3 mins* *1:30 RI - *190lbs* 3 , 3, 3
*Underhand BB Row - *1:30 RI - *140lbs* 6, *145lbs* 6, 4 + 2 cheats
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30 RI - *120lbs* 6, 6, 5+1cheat, 4+1cheat
*Seated Cable Row - **120lbs* 5+1cheat, 6
super seted with
*Lying Leg Curl - **60lbs* 6, 5+1cheat
*BB Curl - *1:30 RI - *70lbs* 6, 6, 5

Good workout. Hammies and Glutes are a little tender right now.
Also - really pumped. Give me another 3 -4 weeks and I think my Sumo DL and Squats will be in the 200's 
My form on the sumo DL's was amazing today! Even better than when I was using the lighter weights! 
(hahaha yes I'm a loser .. but I'm about to break into the 200 range!  )

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* - skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oatbran, Cottage cheese, whey, banana, PB, barley flakes
Meal 3 - chicken, lettuce, pearled barley, chick peas, olive oil
Meal 4 - chicken , brocoli, oatbran, olive oil
Meal 5 - egg whites, apple, romain lettuce, olive oil
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2902 cals 
Fat - 75G (9G sat)
Carbs - 326G (39G fiber)
Protein - 234G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, vinnegar, green tea, cinnamon, stevia, sugar/ salt substitute
*Water - *hopefully around 4 - 5L ..

Posting this now as I won't have time tonight.
I'm gonna start and try to increase my water intake .. its just such a struggle to make it to 3L a day as is. But recently I've been .. really bloated and tight in my stomach so I've increased my water and so far it's working! Feeling alot better .. normally around this time I would of only had 1.5 - 2L of water + 250ml from my shake, But so far I've had
2.5L of water + 250ml from my shake + 2 cups of green tea. And instead of being more bloated I'm feeling better .. So we'll see.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2006)

*Jan 27*

*Training - Light Push
Single Leg Press - *:55 RI - *200lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
*DB Fly - *:55 RI - *35lbs* 10, 10 *1:15 RI* *30lbs* 11
*Leg Extensions - *:55 RI - *70lbs* 12, 11
*Decline DB Fly - *:55 RI - *25lbs* 12, 11 *1:15 RI* 10
*DB Side Lateral Raises - **12lbs* 12, 12, 10
ss'
*Lying One Arm Tri Extensions - **15lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 12/12

REally good workout this morning.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* - skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oatbran, Cottage cheese, whey, banana, PB, barley flakes
Meal 3 - chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 4 - tuna, chick peas, lettuce , olive oil
Meal 5 - chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, 

*Macros - *
2385 cals 
Fat - 61G (7G sat)
Carbs - 235G (25G fiber)
Protein - 223G

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, vinnegar, green tea, cinnamon, stevia, sugar/ salt substitute
*Water - *4L

So drained today .. omg espically after that workout. I went straight home and had an hour and a half nap. it took everything out of me!
I think it's the lack of food ..
But I'm off to the party .. so I'm gonna be a drinking soon! 
have also decided not to do a depletion workout on Sun. I'm not gonna be drinking as much as I had origaally thought.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO!! The sad thing is I can't actually remember! Just what I was told about it! I so wish you were there with us that night, it was so much fun. (lol poor adrian I'm not sure if it was too much fun for him!)


Oh i did have fun. No doubt about it!  I just wasnt around for the feeding part. I would have died laughing 

Those depletion wo's sound like like torture. I'm not even contemplating doing it. Hope u had fun at the party.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Light Push
> Single Leg Press - *:55 RI - *200lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
> *DB Fly - *:55 RI - *35lbs* 10, 10 *1:15 RI* *30lbs* 11
> *Leg Extensions - *:55 RI - *70lbs* 12, 11
> ...


??  What is with the funky rest intervals tom?? Why not just use 60 seconds?



> I think it's the lack of food ..


yeah... Starving yourself so you can binge on alcohol will do that. 



> But I'm off to the party .. so I'm gonna be a drinking soon!


 Yeah... because drinking on an empty stomach is going to make you feel sooooo much better!!







> have also decided not to do a depletion workout on Sun. I'm not gonna be drinking as much as I had origaally thought.


Good - doing two such workouts so close together is stupid... If you insist on drinking then you should just cheat and get on with things. Don't screw up your workouts because of it.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Tom.  Been reading along here and there are some comments I'd like to make.  Too much dialogue to do much quote and paste stuff so here goes.

I think that you know way more about diet, nutrition and training than most anyone at your age level.  So, keep up the planning to achieve the goals you want to reach.  130 seems awful light to me for any male, but I can't remember your height and you are still in high school.  Like I said, you know what you are doing for the most part.  Emma's checks will keep you honest.  Your friends don't have a clue.  So as long as you have healthy goals, keep striving for them.

Nice weights on the underhand BB row and wg lat pulldowns  I've never done the bb rows, but I can tell you the wg lat pulldowns are more than I do and I'm about 185#.  Strong back you have going there. 

I had an ingrown toenail once and it is painful.  Mine got all infected and I had to go to a Pediotrist and have the ingrown part cut out.  If the nail is digging down into your toe, you might still be able to fix it.  Get some gauze and stuff it under the part that is growing down (the edge, you can tell by pressing down on the edge of the nail if this is the problem).  You may have to lift the nail and stuff the gauze in under the sharp part.  Leave it in there for a few days and the nail might redirect it's growth.  If not, you'll have to see a doc to get it taken care of. (that might be scary considering the docs you've been treated by on your other medical escapades )

Emma, Adrian and I can only give you direction and advice about drinking (especially at your age with your addictive personna).  It's likely that you will disregard it because you are young and it is fun.  I know all about addiction to substances and will keep hammering on you.  Have fun, be responsible and get home safe each nite.  The ride there and the ride back can cause you a lot of problems in your life.  Luckily, I never had any problems with the law, but I have a boatload of friends that have.  Two are dead and another is paralized, also.  So, be smart and remove yourself from situations that can cause you legal, financial and medical harm as a result.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom-tom?? Where are you?? 

I hope we did not 'scare you away' with all our 'adult don't drink too much' talk...

I hope you are ok??




Come back!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Tom. Hope the exams are not driving you too crazy. Ah, what am i saying, am sure they are. I'v been there


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 1, 2006)

Lol...I know for a fact he's dividing his time between equally between studying and partying. YOU ARE SO READY FOR UNIVERSITY!

Luv ya!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh i did have fun. No doubt about it!  I just wasnt around for the feeding part. I would have died laughing
> 
> Those depletion wo's sound like like torture. I'm not even contemplating doing it. Hope u had fun at the party.


 hahah ok good! I wasn't sure if you were having fun or were like 'omg this is retarded!'
 Had an awsome time at the party. LOL it got a bit crazy. I tried doing the splits .. riped my pants! But I was set on doing the splits so I took my pants off and did them in my boxers - bahaha theres now a picture of me in my boxers doing the splits .. with something hanging out of my boxers  LMAO


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ??  What is with the funky rest intervals tom?? Why not just use 60 seconds?


 Becuase I'm retarded and my OCD took over as I didn't want to do a full one minute but I knew I should of! But for now on there gonna be one minute.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good - doing two such workouts so close together is stupid... If you insist on drinking then you should just cheat and get on with things. Don't screw up your workouts because of it.


 Agreed! next time I won't be doing funky stuff with my diet.


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think that you know way more about diet, nutrition and training than most anyone at your age level.  So, keep up the planning to achieve the goals you want to reach.  130 seems awful light to me for any male, but I can't remember your height and you are still in high school.  Like I said, you know what you are doing for the most part.  Emma's checks will keep you honest.  Your friends don't have a clue.  So as long as you have healthy goals, keep striving for them.


 Thanks Steve that means alot to me! 
My height is 5'8 .. so yes 130lbs is awfully light. I know this ... and it might be on the verge of 'unhealthy' But I know what my body can and can't handle and right now I'm doing extremly well! I've never felt so good in my life!


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice weights on the underhand BB row and wg lat pulldowns  I've never done the bb rows, but I can tell you the wg lat pulldowns are more than I do and I'm about 185#.  Strong back you have going there.


 hahahaha thanks! I'm no where near as strong as I'd like to be though! Last night at the gym this fairly big guy actually asked me to spot him! hahaha it was a good feeling!


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I had an ingrown toenail once and it is painful.  Mine got all infected and I had to go to a Pediotrist and have the ingrown part cut out.  If the nail is digging down into your toe, you might still be able to fix it.  Get some gauze and stuff it under the part that is growing down (the edge, you can tell by pressing down on the edge of the nail if this is the problem).  You may have to lift the nail and stuff the gauze in under the sharp part.  Leave it in there for a few days and the nail might redirect it's growth.  If not, you'll have to see a doc to get it taken care of. (that might be scary considering the docs you've been treated by on your other medical escapades )


 hahah ya actually I've been through all that! It hurts soooo much. that's how I know this problem isn't an ingrown toenail .. I have no clue what it is  it didn't bleed today .. i think it just may be my shoes. Too tight perhaps ..
but bahahah speaking of my doctors! Fianlly got the results of my breath test back - it's negative that mean sno more H.pylori!!!  


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma, Adrian and I can only give you direction and advice about drinking (especially at your age with your addictive personna).  It's likely that you will disregard it because you are young and it is fun.  I know all about addiction to substances and will keep hammering on you.  Have fun, be responsible and get home safe each nite.  The ride there and the ride back can cause you a lot of problems in your life.  Luckily, I never had any problems with the law, but I have a boatload of friends that have.  Two are dead and another is paralized, also.  So, be smart and remove yourself from situations that can cause you legal, financial and medical harm as a result.


 thanks Steve. I know you guys 'ride' me about that stuff only cause you don't want to see me get hurt! So it's not 'anoyying' or anything like that, by any means. It's nice knowing you guys care for me and just want to see I don't hurt myself. So please keep hammering away 
I was very safe both nights - and am completely fine. Didn't drive at all, arranged everything so I wouldn't have too. The only thing that was bad was my hang over yesterday omg DEATH!  felt soooo sick! 

---------------------------------------------

Just so ya know - I wasn't M.I.A. becuase of the booze 'talk'  I've jsut been INSANLY crazy busy the last couple of days .. I'll try catching this thing up throughout the course of the day ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

*Jan 29-30*

Ok so friday night was the chem 4 sleepover. had lots of funn there - then Saturday was Danika's Surprise B-day party that was SOO much fun as well! bahaha spin the bottle! First time ever playing that 
And then Sunday and Monday merged into one day as I didn't sleep at all! had a 3 hour nap .. I had to stay up ALL night studying for my Math exam as I was up the entire day doing a gym project for my brother so he wouldn't fail. So here goes ..

*Training - Light Pull
Reverse BB Lunges - *:30RI inbetween legs - *45lbs* 24 (12/12) *125lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12
*One Arm DB Rows - *1:00RI *40lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *50lbs* 12, 12, 10, 10
*Setaed Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *40lbs* 12, 11, 11
*RDL - *1:15RI - *150lbs* 11, 11
*Incline DB Curls - **25lbs* 10, 9 , *20lbs* 11
alt with :30
*Rear DB Flies - **12lbs* 12, 11 (sucked ass) *8lbs* 12 (much better!)

**Cardio*
*5 mins at 4mph with 1% incline
35 mins at 8mph with 1% incline
10 mins at 4mph with 1% incline

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* - skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - oatbran, Cottage cheese, whey, banana, PB, barley flakes
Meal 3 - pot barley, chicken, olive oil, chick peas
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 5 - Egg whites, lettuce, apple, olive oil
Meal 6 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes
Meal 7 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes
Meal 8 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes
Meal 9 *pre cardio* - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
Meal 10 *post cardio* - Oatbran, whey, Yogurt, banana
Meal 11 -PB, CC, whey, barley flakes
*3 hour nap*
Meal 12 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 13 - PB, CC, whey, barley flakes
Meal 14 - *LOts of booze .. started drinking around 8pm .. threw everything back up around 12:30am ..* 

*Macros - *
No sweet clue. bahahah but I do know I ate like 2KG of CC between these two days!! Addiction too PB, CC, whey, barley flakes much? I could seriously live off of that stuff.

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup , crystal light powder, vinnegar, green tea, cinnamon, stevia, sugar/ salt substitute
*Water - *No clue .. Tons though I didn't stop drinking it.


Voo-doo was amazing! I can't remember alot of it though .. just some parts 
LOl I was told I made out with like 8 girls though .. I remember me and Leanne went into the girls washroom drank some vodka she snuck in and then started making out! bahahah
And There was just tons of other awsome stuff that happened! Also I ACED my math exam guys!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

*Jan 31*

*Training - Heavy Push
Squat - *1:30 RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5, *185lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Bench Press - *1:30 RI - *140lbs* 2 , *135lbs* 2 1/2
*Leg Press - *1:30 RI - *360lbs* 6, 6,
*Incline DB Press -  *1:30RI - *40lbs* 6, 6, 5
*Seated dB Press - *1:45RI _ *30lbs* 5, 5, 6, 
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *95lbs* 6, 5, 5

Good workout - considering I did it at like 8 o'clock at night .. not use to doing it so late at night.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - pot barley, chicken, chick peas
Meal 2 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli, 
Meal 3 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* - skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Throughout the rest of the night 
2 cinnamon rolls
half a tub of smore ice-cream
practically an entire 16" pizza
Protein Bar
Threw Some of this up .. I knew I had to eat alot - becuase of all the throwing up from the other night and I couldn't eat alot earlier in the day so I thought I'd just eat some junk for the rest of the night to get my cals up there. Bad idea I felt so sick my head was pounding. Didn't throw up ALOT. but ya know 
And all this while trying to study for my Chem Exam! didn't get to bed until 3:30am!

*Macros - *
No sweet clue once again.

*Additionals -* nothing ..
*Water - *No clue .. just kept drinking the stuff it was over 4L though.


So got to bed at 3:30am .. woke up at 6am - SCHOOL WAS CANCELED! So I went back to bed until 11am - omg soooo nice. Today back on track !
So Chem exam is tomorrow - then Bio exam is Fri .. and I'm done exams! I'm so proud of myself for doing good on the Math exam - I have a really good feeling that it will actually bring up my mark!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahah ya actually I've been through all that! It hurts soooo much. that's how I know this problem isn't an ingrown toenail .. I have no clue what it is  it didn't bleed today .. i think it just may be my shoes. Too tight perhaps ..


Is this a recent prob. Then maybe you cut your toenail to close to your skin?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow Jaime - if this is what university is like - bring it on!!! I've never had sooo much fun / stress all take place in such a short amount of time!
Like seriously these last couple of days have been INSANE but yet at the same time AMAZING!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I ACED my math exam guys!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Tom!! 

Good to see you back!  

 Arggg... you call vomiting "much fun"!  Okkkaaayyyy.... What ever floats your boat I guess... 

Congratulations on the exam!! Woo hoo!!!  


ps: I can TOTALLY relate on the cc addiction.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

hahaha thanks guys!
Here's some pics from friday night at the Chem 4 sleepover!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

Pics


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

Some more


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

tom b said:
			
		

> LOl I was told I made out with like 8 girls though .. I remember me and Leanne went into the girls washroom drank some vodka she snuck in and then started making out! bahahah


Man, that's a good year for a lot of my straight friends.  Maybe I should send them up to your neck of the woods to party


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like you had a lot of fun. So long as you are not making kissy faces at the cam, it all ok 

And thats def the shirt you baught in TO, right?


ps. Do you know those girls have thicker thighs than you? ..shame on you..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Man, that's a good year for a lot of my straight friends. Maybe I should send them up to your neck of the woods to party


hahahaha! It was quite intense - if I remember correctly I accidently pushed her up against the wall of the stall! lmao


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Looks like you had a lot of fun. So long as you are not making kissy faces at the cam, it all ok
> 
> And thats def the shirt you baught in TO, right?
> 
> ...


Lots of fun! - LOL I spared you guys the worst pic of them all! - While in split position Alexa jumped underneath me and took a pic of something! 
Yup that one I did buy in T-dot! - Bluenotes I believe.
hahaha .. well me and Tiff's Thighs are practically the same - they look smaller just cause I'm in a 'lunged' postion. But they're finally starting to lean out .. these aren't the best way to keep progress pics but hey it's all I have! If you look at the one where I'm standing in the doorway from just waking up you can see a little bit of how my stomach is shaping up ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

*Feb 1*

*Training - Cardio + Rotatar stuff
*5 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline
35 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline

My stomach wasn't still the best .. don't think I coulda handled intervals 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oatbran, banana
Meal 3 - olive oil, whey, almonds, yogurt
Meal 4 - olive oil, walnuts, tuna, apple, lettuce
Meal 5 - olive oil, walnuts, chicken, chick peas, lettuce
Meal 6 - Chicken, Broccoli, olive oil, walnuts
Meal 7 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
2700 calories
106G fat (12G sat)
188G Carbs (21G fibre)
251G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, crystal light, Green tea, 
*Water - *4 -5L

didn't have a chance to post this - was up till 1am studying for my chem Exam.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

*Feb 2*

*Training - Heavy pull
Sumo DL - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Underhand BB Row - *1:30RI - *145lbs* 6 , 5+1 cheat, 4 + 1 cheat
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30RI - *120lbs* 6, 6, 6, 5
*Lying Leg Curl - **65lbs* 5, 4
Alt with .. 
*Seated Cable Row - **120lbs* 6, 6
*BB Curl - *1:45RI - *70lbs* 6, 6, 6

Good workout this morning. Next Week I'll be attempting 200lbs on my Sumos 
Although all through out the workout it felt like I was gonna vomit .. I can feel 'chunks' at the back of my throat .. it's just starting to go away 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - CC, whey, barley flakes, oatbran
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken
Meal 4 - oatbran , chicken, lettuce, banana
Meal 5 - Apple, lettuce, tuna, 
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
3195 calories
47G fat (8G sat)
446G Carbs (59G fibre)
252G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, crystal light, Green tea, 
*Water - *4 -5L


Chemistry Exam was this morning ... I ACED IT! Like really really good - I'm pretty positive I made in the 90's on it if not close.
Only One Exam left .. Bio and that's tomorrow  It's gonna take so long to study for that one .. Then I'm done!
OO I forgot to mention!! You would NEVER believe what I accidently stumbled across at the grocery store the other day?! - EZKIEL BREAD AND TORTILLIA WRAPS! omfg!! I'm gonna be getting some next week! - I dona't know which to get though .. theres original, sesame, or cinnamon raisain .. now naturally I would want the cinnamon raisin .. but the raisins .. theres not a whole lot in it. But still ..
Then I though maybe I should just skip the bread and have their tortilla wraps? - It's made with all the same stuff .. but they tortillia wrap have lik 7G of protein per one .. so the bread would fit my macros better ... hmm any ideas?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. now naturally I would want the cinnamon raisin .. but the raisins .. theres not a whole lot in it. But still ..


50 Raisins = 78cals. Thats 1.5 cals per raisin  So how many slices would have to eat to get 50 rasins?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 50 Raisins = 78cals. Thats 1.5 cals per raisin  So how many slices would have to eat to get 50 rasins?


LOL .. I know.
It's just ... ack. I'd feel so ... dirty from eating it .. and everytime I'd eat it I'd be like 'is this gonna keep me from getting under 10%?!'
I'm already freaking that maybe this wouldn't be the best thing to eat! Less alone if I threw raisins into the equation .. but I don't see anything wrong with the bread .. so I don't know maybe I'll look at the bread and see roughly how many raisins are in each slice  The sad thing is I'll probably just get the original or the tortilla wraps!! (omg the wraps would be amazing.. throw in some chicken and lettuce and mmmmm and it'd be sooo convient for lunch at school!)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It's just ... ack. I'd feel so ... dirty from eating it .. and everytime I'd eat it I'd be like 'is this gonna keep me from getting under 10%?!'


I wouldnt fuss about a few rasins. If you were planning on getting below 10% and doing a comp, then maybe you would want to be careful. For now, just eat and enjoy!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I wouldnt fuss about a few rasins. If you were planning on getting below 10% and doing a comp, then maybe you would want to be careful. For now, just eat and enjoy!


hahaha true.
I've narrowed it down between These three

~  						               		                                                     *CINN/RAISIN Ezekiel Bread, Organ
*INGREDIENTS:  Organic sprouted wheat, organic raisins, organic sprouted  barley, organic sprouted millet, malted barley, organic sprouted lentils,  organic sprouted soybeans, organic sprouted spelt, filtered water, fresh  yeast, sea salt, cinnamon.

~* Ezekiel Bread, Organic
*INGREDIENTS:  Organic sprouted wheat, organic sprouted barley, organic  sprouted millet, malted barley, organic sprouted lentils, organic sprouted  soybeans, organic sprouted spelt, filtered water, fresh yeast, sea salt.

~ *Ezekiel Sprouted Tortillas, Organic
*INGREDIENTS:  Organic Sprouted Wheat, Filtered Water, Organic Unhulled  Sesame Seeds, Organic Sprouted Soybeans, Organic Sprouted Barley, Organic  Sprouted Millet, Organic Sprouted Lentils, Organic Sprouted Spelt, Sea  Salt.


I think I'm leaning towards the tortillas ... but ack I'm not sure!

omg I'm such a  - it's just I always wished my store had this ezeikel stuff, and now that they do I'm freaking right out!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think I'm leaning towards the tortillas ... but ack I'm not sure!



why dont you alternate between the diff breads? it will give you more variety and make your meals more intresting. I havet seen those breads here, but am sure there cant be a huge cal diff between them. Personally, i dont think Chicken, Veggies and cinnamon bread is a tasty combo.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think I'm leaning towards the tortillas ... but ack I'm not sure!
> 
> omg I'm such a  - it's just I always wished my store had this ezeikel stuff, and now that they do I'm freaking right out!



LOL...

Tom - I am going to let you in on a little secret that I don't tell a lot of people... So 

You don't need to be that particular about what you eat... As long as your calories are correct... and as long as you are getting your protein, healthy fats and fibre... you can get ripped on table sugar...




So don't get too caught up in the detail. It is not required. 


If you don't believe me... Read this... oh... and this abstract... or the full article...


----------



## grant (Feb 2, 2006)

> You don't need to be that particular about what you eat... As long as your calories are correct... and as long as you are getting your protein, healthy fats and fibre... you can get ripped on table sugar...



Agreed


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

Hahahah so I get it ..
The 'GI' of a food isn't important at all. The fact that the lower GI carbs are whats recomened are becuase usually they're the ones with more vitamins, minerals, fibre etc. Besides once it's combined with protein and fat The GI of anything probably drops by 1/2.
And the reason that when alot of people lose weight and it's LBM not fat isn't so much to do with their diet (well it could be if it's completely SHIT - which is usually the case) but more so with their training and nutrition timing?
So basically stick to foods that are offering me all my vitaminds/minerals/fiber and all that stuff and I'm good, and the 'detials' aren't that much of a biggie 

P.S. Adrian the cinnamon bread would be a nice combo when it's toasted and covered in either PB or almond butter or olive oil 

P.S.S. guys - I'm failing my Bio exam tomorrow. I did extrememly well on my Math and Chem and now the forces that be have to even things out .


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The 'GI' of a food isn't important at all.


It is if you are diabetic...

But unless you are eating a carb on an empty stomach and not eating it with anything else, then the GI of that food is not hugely significant in terms of weight loss... The overall glycaemic load of the meal is slightly more significant... but it is still over-rated in many people's opinions.



> The fact that the lower GI carbs are whats recomened are becuase usually they're the ones with more vitamins, minerals, fibre etc.






> And the reason that when alot of people lose weight and it's LBM not fat isn't so much to do with their diet (well it could be if it's completely SHIT - which is usually the case) but more so with their training and nutrition timing?


People lose weight if they are in calorie deficiency. Full stop. That is the 'key' to weight loss. "Eat less, Do More".

To make sure most of it is fat (and not muscle) you should:
1. train (in a generally non-retarded way)
2. eat protein (enough for your requirements)
3. Not get too lean - LOL (leaner you are, the more lean mass you will lose)

The nutrient timing plays a role once you get into the 'too lean' catagory (for a guy this is usually getting close to single digits - so 10ish % is when your body will start to kick up a real stink)...



> So basically stick to foods that are offering me all my vitaminds/minerals/fiber and all that stuff and I'm good, and the 'detials' aren't that much of a biggie






> P.S. Adrian the cinnamon bread would be a nice combo when it's toasted and covered in either PB or almond butter or olive oil


 OMG!!! Why did you have to say that!!! I am going to be craving that all night!!  



> P.S.S. guys - I'm failing my Bio exam tomorrow. I did extrememly well on my Math and Chem and now the forces that be have to even things out .


LOL - You'll do great!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 3, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Adrian the cinnamon bread would be a nice combo when it's toasted and covered in either PB or almond butter or olive oil


Not sure of Olive Oil on bread. But i would try some SF marmalade on the toasted cinn bread to give it that bitter n sweet taste 

Hope the Bio exam went well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 3. Not get too lean - LOL (leaner you are, the more lean mass you will lose)


Ya hear that, Tom?  you really need to up your mass if you want to go as low as you plan.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have tried ezekiel bread...it tastes like ass to me. Anything in the organic section does...  Personal preference


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 3, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Not sure of Olive Oil on bread. But i would try some SF marmalade on the toasted cinn bread to give it that bitter n sweet taste


Actually people do it all the time... It is a very 'italian' thing to dip bread in olive oil... A good sourdough bread brushed with some olive oil that is flavoured with herbs/garlic is REALLY tasty! 

But marmalade is good too... especially with almond butter....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 4, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Actually people do it all the time... It is a very 'italian' thing to dip bread in olive oil... A good sourdough bread brushed with some olive oil that is flavoured with herbs/garlic is REALLY tasty!


OOoh yes.. now i remember. I'v never done that, though. reminds me of a Pasta cookbook i baught a while ago. A tuna and pasta recipie for 4 persons called for 1 cup olive oil! Thats 1/4 a cup per person  needless to say, i never made any recipie from that book!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

*Feb 3*

*Training - Light Push
Single Leg, Leg Press - *:45RI - *240lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 11/11 , 10/10
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *35lbs* 12, 10, *30lbs* 12
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *70lbs* 11, 10
*Decline dB Fly - *1:00RI - *25lbs* 12, 11, 10
*DB Side lateral Raise - **12lbs* 12, 12, 10
ss' with
*Lying One Arm tricep Extensions - **20lbs* 10/10, 10/10, 10/10

Really good workout. Afterwards I was starving as hell, and just felt right drained for practically the rest of the day.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
Meal 2 - Pot barley, chick peas, chicken, olive oil
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 3 - CC, barley flakes, banana, PB, whey
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 5 - apple, tuna , lettuce, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey
*Meal 7* (will be included in Saturdays totals) - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey

*Macros - *
2903 calories
74G fat (9G sat)
328G Carbs (43G fibre)
232G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, crystal light, Green tea, 
*Water - *4 -5L

Wow.
My Biology exam started at 9am ....
I was awaken by my father at 9:30am asking me if I had an exam.
BOTH of my alarm clocks didn't go off..
Got up put on my coat and DROVE to the school! - Thank god they still let me write the exam. I was freaking out so bad .. you shoulda seen me shaking I could barley hold a pen. But then they told me they'd give me an extra 30mins to complete it and after that I settled down. I didn't need the extra 30mins though - finished right on time. The exam it's self was ... iffy. Like I said the powers that be had to fuck me over for this exam , one way or another. Think I made ... High 70's low 80's???? possibly ... luckily ..
then in my rush to get to the school in my car ... I left the lights on and my battery died .. therefore I couldn't go to the gym after I drank my shake and pre workout timing was messed.
Umm .. then I had work. Then Mike came over for a movie night! We were about to go to sleep at 4am (were literally in the bed) when his mother called my house ... his little sister Kelsey (13 years old) didn't come home. And all her friends said she had ran away to springhill (15 - 20 min drive from here .. really bad dirty town) So becuase their Father was away at Florida and Karen (mike mom) had to stay beside the phone Me and Mike drove up there and went to the cops and everything .. we eventually found her at 6:30am So hence that extra *meal 7*. Thank god we found her though - I've known them for 9 years of my life and I love Kelsey to death! They're practically my second family thats how close I am with them. I was so worried about her!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

*Feb 4*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oatbran, chicken, olive oil, broccoli, yogurt, whey, banana
Meal 2 - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, whey, oatbran, banana, olive oil
Meal 4 - Chick peas, chicken, barley, olive oil, yogurt
Meal 5 - Yogurt, apple , lettuce, olive oil, whey
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2716 calories
74G fat (9G sat)
260G Carbs (34G fibre)
255G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, crystal light, Green tea, 
*Water - *4 -5L

Ok weight this morning was 144lbs - so I gained 4.5lbs this week  - sure I did.
I think it's a combination of alot of things - food still in my stomach, not as much sleep as I normally get, Could be holding onto water from all the extra CC, didn't pee enough this morning etc etc. Just too many variables were messed up.
Was gonna do measurements this morning but after seeing my weight I decided to push it back another week.
Plans for the day is Me + a Game (with a little bit of work in there). Just really want a relaxing day to myself type thing today.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Green tea


 
I wonder how much tea Tom is drinking per day?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 4, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Wow.
> My Biology exam started at 9am ....
> I was awaken by my father at 9:30am asking me if I had an exam.
> BOTH of my alarm clocks didn't go off..
> Got up put on my coat and DROVE to the school! - Thank god they still let me write the exam. I was freaking out so bad .. you shoulda seen me shaking I could barley hold a pen. But then they told me they'd give me an extra 30mins to complete it and after that I settled down. I didn't need the extra 30mins though - finished right on time. The exam it's self was ... iffy. Like I said the powers that be had to fuck me over for this exam , one way or another. Think I made ... High 70's low 80's???? possibly ... luckily ..


Arggg... I have had something like this happen to me before...

I **thought** I had an exam at 11am... Anyway, so there I am at home, at 8.55am and I decided to check the room number for the exam... At which time I noticed the time of the exam was actually 9am.. 

Luckily I happened to live 5 minutes away from the uni!! So I put on some shoes, grabbed my bag and sprinted all the way to the room - got there just as everyone was sitting down...  (good thing I was fit!)! But I was sooo 'jazzed up' from the adrenaline and the run I could barely hold the pen for the first 10 minutes..!!

It was nice of them to let you sit it though!!!  I hope you do ok...



> Thank god we found her though - I've known them for 9 years of my life and I love Kelsey to death! They're practically my second family thats how close I am with them. I was so worried about her!


Eepp - That is really scary!! A young girl like that, out all night in 'unplesant' neighbourhoods can have icky things happen very, very quickly. I am glad you found her safe and sound...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wonder how much tea Tom is drinking per day?


lmao 'tom' is drinking around 3 - 5 cups per day .. sometimes more  I've been finding it's been keeping my 'oh my fucking god where the hell is the food?!' urges at bay!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... I have had something like this happen to me before...
> 
> I **thought** I had an exam at 11am... Anyway, so there I am at home, at 8.55am and I decided to check the room number for the exam... At which time I noticed the time of the exam was actually 9am..
> 
> ...



I always joked with my friends about being late for an exam because I'm late for everything! I didn't realize it'd actually happen 
But I hear you about not being able to hold your pen .. I was shaking soo bad I could barely hold my pen as well!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Eepp - That is really scary!! A young girl like that, out all night in 'unplesant' neighbourhoods can have icky things happen very, very quickly. I am glad you found her safe and sound...


Omg tell me about it ... at one point there was mentiont that her and her friend may of ran off with some guy named 'oscar' ... who happens to be 21 years old!
Thank god we found her ..\


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 5, 2006)

How many more exams do you have? When do you get them back? i'm sure you aced all of them, and I'm glad you found Kelsey. Like you, of all people, need the extra stress... 

PM me


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Tom, just getting caught up.  Good job on the schoolwork. Hopefully, Bio turned out OK.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 5, 2006)

yep i'v had some of those 'exam dramas' as well. Good thing your friend was found safe and sound.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2006)

hahah Exams are finally all done!! I get tomorrow off - and then back to school Tues. So tomorrow will be like a catch up day .. clean room , stop into Simply for Life (saw one of the girls grocery shopping last week and she told me they'd really like to have me back - so I think it'd be a good idea to volunteer there 1 or 2 days a week), Send Jaime a PM (hahaha) and clear everything out of my binder and prep for the new semseter.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2006)

*Feb 5*

*Training - Light Pull
Reverse BB Lunges - *:30RI inbetween legs - *45lbs* 24 (12/12) *135lbs* 12/12 , 11/11 , 10/10
*One Arm DB Rows - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 10/10, 10/10, 10/10 (almost puked )
*Straight Arm Pulldown -*1:00RI - *50lbs* 12, 12, 11, 11
*Seated Row to neck - *1:00RI - *40lbs* 12, 12, 12
*RDL - *1:15RI - *150lbs* 12, 12
*Incline dB curls with rotation - **20lbs* 10 , 10, 10
alternated with ---- :30
*Reverse CAble Flies - **20lbs* 12, 11, 10

Good workout .. except last night I smashed my elbow into a wall (walked face forwards into a wall .. but my elbow was pointed out so it 'broke' the collison .. I was so groggy / tired .. not to mention I'm just retarded  ) anyways so it made some things difficult .. such as the one arm rows and straight arm pulldown. The last couple reps on my left arm for those one arm rows weren't exactly the 'best' tempo was a little messed as I tried doing them as quick as possible as chucks were coming up from my throat 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, whey, banana
Meal 2 - CC, whey, barley flakes, PB, banana
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, tuna, olive oil
Meal 4 - oatbran , chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 5 - Apple, lettuce, chicken, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
2904 calories
74G fat (9G sat)
332G Carbs (43G fibre)
231G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, crystal light, Green tea, 
*Water - *4 -5L

Ok wow. I can't wait for my high carb day Tues. I'm soooo drained right now it isn't even funny ..
It's probably the fact that I haven't had a complete break now in .. how many weeks? 15? 16? - I'm just trying to hold off for my teeth .. it's gonna happen within the next 2 - 3 weeks .. I think I can make it.
Arg Cardio tomorrow  .. I'm dreading it now, but I know once I start it up it won't bother me and I'll enjoy it. I'm just not gonna enjoy the less food tomorrow. FUCK you leptin!! hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2006)

I've also been thinking about including yogurt into meal 5 .. Last night I was suppos to eat a Tuna / apple salad and a side of 1 cup of yogurt. Well .. I got an idea to mix my olive oil / vinnegar dressing into the yogurt and pour that over the sald - OMG AMAZING!
So hmm .. maybe if I cut the serving size of the apple in half - and then maybe got rid of about 1/4 the can of tuna and cut the olive oil down by .5 - 1 tsp .. 
I eat too much Dairy!! LMAO - it's my favorite food group. Even the junk food I love is all dairy!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 6, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So hmm .. maybe if I cut the serving size of the apple in half - and then maybe got rid of about 1/4 the can of tuna and cut the olive oil down by .5 - 1 tsp ..


You actually count fractions of a tuna can and .5tsp OO????????


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You actually count fractions of a tuna can and .5tsp OO????????


 ... umm .. yes .. maybe...possibly..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2006)

*Feb 6*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator stuff
*5 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline
35 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline

Didn't sweat as much as I would of liked 

Hmm .. tomorrow after my push workout I might do 10 minutes of interval stuff .. then on Wednesday I think I'm gonna do a step class .. haven't done one of those in soooo long.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, oatbran
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, olive oil
Meal 4 - oatbran , CC, whey, banana, PB
Meal 5 - Apple, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, olive oil, tuna
Meal 6 - Tuna, Chicken, Broccoli, olive oil
Meal 7 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
2709 calories
76G fat (10G sat)
256G Carbs (31G fibre)
250G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, crystal light, Green tea, cinnamon
*Water - *3-4L

 ... I let hunger / cravings get the best of me today ...
Grocery bill = $90.12 ..
And I'll have to probably go out and buy some more SF maple sryup and barley flakes.
That's what I get for buying a crap load more veggies, strawberries, and more yogurt (even though I've switched to the $2 cheaper stuff , the only diff is this stuff has pectin in it.)
O also I decided to just get the regular Eziekel bread .. the calories for the Tortilla, Cinn/rais, and seasame seed bread all didn't add up .
Now .. I jsut don't know where to include it in my diet LOL
Arg .. I need money!! 
omg it's 8pm and I still have soo much stuff to do ... I slept in and this 'catch up' day has turned into 'omg theres not enough time in the day!!' type day ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2006)

*Feb 7*

*Training - Heavy Push + Intervals
Squats - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *190lbs* 3 (wide) 3 (shoulder) 3(narrow)
*Bench Press -*1:45RI - *140lbs* 2 3/4 held *135lbs* 2 
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *400lbs* 6, 6
*Incline dB Press - *1:30RI - *40lbs* 6, 6, 6
*Seated DB Press - *1:45RI - *30lbs* 6, 6, 6
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *95lbs* 6, 6, 6

*Intervals -
*:30 at 4.8mph
:30 at 5.5mph
:30 at 6.9mph
7 minutes and 30 seconds of alternating between 11mph and 4.8mph 30 intervals)
1 minute at 5.5mph
3 minutes at 4mph

Good workout - Squats were REALLY nice. great depth - and I even took it out of my normal wide stance. Felt good.
Bench Press . arg  as soon as I can get past 140lbs - I'll be bench more than my bodyweight!  - just give me a few more weeks (and yes I know that's still a pathetic accomplishments 145lbs  )
Leg Press .. added on an extra 40lbs this week .  wasn't sure .. but I think of felt it in my lower back .. gonna start increasing by only 20lbs every week, not to mention I just barely epped out that last rep.
Inclines were good - and weirdly my seated dB Press was alot easier to get the weight overhead  - alot. But I felt and 'ickiness' in my left shoulder .. and close grip bench press .. meh 

Intervals were a nice ending.Worked up a nice sweat.



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana, strawberries
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, strawberries, banana, barley flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran , whey, chicken, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
3206 calories
50G fat (7G sat)
441G Carbs (59G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
250G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green tea, cinnamon
*Water - *3-4L

First day of second semester. Went good, I think I actually might enjoy pyshics - only thing REALLY boring was english - and  I now have an off class in the afternoon (hence me being home to write this). So that'll make homework and other things ALOT easier.

Heading off to moncton in around an hour or two - so I'm posting this now.
It's not including on my diet but *hopefully* I have enough money for a Venti size americano cafe with sugar free syrups at starbucks 
Can't wait for moncton! - now off to do my homework! (I've decided I'm actaully gonna do my homework this semester .. LOL lets see how long this resolution lasts)

P.S. The Bread was AMAZING! omg I toasted two pieces , put .5TBSP of PB on it and put some strawberries and banana on it and made a little sandwhich out of it. 
....
..
.
AHH *orgasmic scream* - hahah I'm still trying ot get over how good it was. !


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Leg Press .. added on an extra 40lbs this week .  wasn't sure .. but I think of felt it in my lower back ..


 thats not good. You shouldnt feel it there. You must focus on not rounding your back throughout the rep.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> thats not good. You shouldnt feel it there. You must focus on not rounding your back throughout the rep.


Well see .. the feeling wasn't really in my lower back.
I know my back is completely straight during the ROM ..
The feeling was more in my tail bone / glutes .. and it wasn't a 'bad' feeling. 
Just never felt it before  .. who knows?? .. Just gonna be more careful next time ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2006)

Well .. found out what I made on each exam.
Advanced Math 11 I made a 71% on ... so that means my final mark will be 72%.
Chemisty 11 I made a 86% on ... so that mean my final mark will be 92%
Biology 11 I made a 79% on .. so that means my final mark will be 81%

.. *sigh*.
I've never done so bad in math my whole life .. and because of that I won't be getting honors. Overall I'm dissapointed .. Like I really thought I had around an 80% on the math exam and that's all I would of needed to raise my mark for honours ..
Chemisty isn't bad .. but still I thought I did better than an 86 on the exam .. and at least my final mark is in the 90's , that's good. Espically considering what I mainly what to focus on in school is nutrtion chemisty is one of the bigger courses I need to put focus on.
And Bio ..  I tried my best and an as long as my mark is in the 80's I'm good.

Arg .. just .. math  what a bummer.
This semsester though (advanced math 12) I *need* to do better. No more not doing my homework, no more putting things I don't understand off so I fail the tests, no more of that shit. This is it. this is my grade 12 mark - one thats gonna greatly affect me. I really really need to apply myself here. And I think with my off class this semseter it's defintly possible. It's jsut that little extra time that I needed to do my homework / study and now I have it.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2006)

*Feb 8*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core *(decided I might as well just say when I do core work  )

5 minutes of 4.5mph with 1% incline
30 - 35 minutes of step class
:30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline
:30 at 5.5mph with 1% incline
:30 at 6.9mph with 1% incline
7 minutes of intervals with 1% incline (between 4.8mph and 11mph :30 intervals)
:30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline
:30 at 11mph with with 8% incline
:30 at 6.9mph with 11% incline
:30 at 5.5mphwith 15% incline
:30 at 4.8mph with 15% incline
4 minutes at 4mph with 0% incline

Good workout .. it's just .. the step class ended early .. and well it wasn't as 'intense' as I remember them .. So I still had some 'umph' left in me so I did some intervals.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 -  chick peas, chicken, olive oil
Meal 2 - yogurt, whey, strawberries, olive oil
Meal 3 - yogurt, whey, apple, romain/iceberg lettuce, tuna, olive oil, almonds
Meal 4 - Ezkiel sprouted bread, banana, PB, olive oil, egg whites
*Gym*
Meal 5 - oatbran, strawberries, olive oil, whey, yogurt
*will probably munch on some broccoli here as I woke up an horu late and didn't have time to add it to meal 1 ..*
Meal 6 - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey, pysillum see husks

*Macros - *
2706 calories
111G fat (13G sat)
188G Carbs (25G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
242G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green tea,
*Water - *3-4L

Haven't really been hungry today  - I guess the higher carb stuff worked yesterday. And it's higher carb again tomorrow 
OMG I had my sprouted bread .. with 1.5 TBSP of crunchy PB .. and banana .. I had a fucking banana and PB sandwhich! It's been like 2 years since I had one of those .. omg .. tasted .. soo .. good.  This bread makes me feel like I'm cheating everyday ..

Man I'm really tired right now .. the gym killed me today. Was there for an entire 2 hours .. haven't been there for that long, for a while now.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't be too dissappointed in your marks Tom - they are still fantastic! Especially your overall chemistry - Having a mark in the 90's is great! 

And you know what you have to focus on for next semester now - Tackle it like training or your diet... It is just something that you are going to have to put a little more time into (yay - less drinking, more study maketh Emma happy!!  ).



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 4 - Ezkiel sprouted bread, banana, PB, olive oil, egg whites


 Oh. My. God!!!! 





What did you have to go and do this for!!!

Now I WANT A NANA SAN-ICH!! 




Hope you are feeling less tired today Tom.... And take it easy on yourself sometimes ok - you are still breakable!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Tom Things are looking good in here 

A little advice for ya.  Stay on top of that physics homework and ask questions if you don't understand.  It's an applied math course and if you get behind, it's real hard to get caught back up!  I know this because it is the only class I had to take twice in college .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2006)

wow! your cardio speeds are awesome! I dont think i ever went faster than 7mph, ever 

I'm sure you will do better with Math. It is the only subject which is sorta 'black and white' in its results and you can score 100%. But you are on the right track in not letting things pile up and fall behind. It can get too stressful when that happens. But it is a challenge to keep ahead of things as well. I'm sure youll be able to do it 

 come to think of it, i never had a banana sandwich. When i had a roomate, he used to eat them, with jam,  all the time. I never bothered to do so. When i was a kid, mom used to make fried bananas and light toast. Havent had that in years!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys!
thanks for the compliments on my exam stuff! - Arg though .. it's only been 2 days and already I can tell math and physics are gonna be brutual! (I thought physics was gonna be alright ..  ) - There's already soo many fomulas in math to memorize .. I mean it's only been two days and we already have  .. lke 6?! - And the physics was going good .. but I just looked at our homework and AHH!!! WTF?! It gives us 4 different graphs (Root , Linear, Power and Inverse Relationship .. I only ever heard of Linear before!) and they want us to name the type of relationship represented by each graph and write the relationship as a proportion and as a general equation .. !! What does that mean? She never taught us this today! Steve I see myself needing lots of physics help this year 

Thanks about the cardio speed Adrian  - 11mph is as fast as the treadmills at my gym go .. I think the fastest / highest incline I ever went was 11mph with 10% incline ?? If I remember correctly

And omg Adrian you've never had a PB and banana sandwhich?! - whats wrong with you!!
Go out right now, buy some of the ezikel sprouted bread, toast two pieces and add 1.5 TBSP of crunchy Peanut butter and 50 - 60G of banana ... *drools* .. soo ... amazining
(Emma you do this too  - bahahaha , I can't believe I'm eating them daily!! It feels soo wrong!)


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2006)

*Feb 9*

*Training - Heavy Pull
Sumo DL - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *200lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Underhand BB Rows - *1:30RI - *145lbs* 6, 5 *2:00RI (was gonna piss my pants!)* 5
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30RI - *120lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Lying Leg Curl - **65lbs* 6, 5 *30lbs* 6
ss'
*Seated Cable Row - **125lbs* 5, *120lbs* 4 *100lbs* 6
*BB Curl - *1:45RI - *75lbs* 4 1/2 , 4 , 4

Really Really draining workout ... good but draining.
 I hit 200lbs on my DL's ! crappy acomplishment but hahaha It pysched me a little bit. 
Gonna Reduce weight back to 120lbs for seated Cable Rows .. I found with the 125lbs I didn't have a good enough tempo ...



*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread,, banana, barley flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran , whey, chicken, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
3206 calories
50G fat (7G sat)
441G Carbs (59G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
250G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green tea, cinnamon
*Water - *3-4L

Thank god for off classes ...
Not sure if maybe it was bad sleep, or the really low carbs (well for me) + the cardio yesterday , or my workout this morning .. but damn. I'm soo drained right now. Like all through school I could barely keep my head up / move. I feel soo weak. Gonna be eating my huge bowl of oatbran soon .. maybe that'll perk my up a bit for work .. ugh work 
Thank God for off classes though. I got the entire afternoon off , my off class right after lunch + I have a appointment today so that got me off of english so I've been able to just sit her at the comp with some green tea all afternoon.
Hopefully i can figure out that pyhsics homework .. and I plan on hitting the sack early tonight. Gonna need too - Light Push workout tomorrow!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2006)

yay on the DL PR


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2006)

*Feb 10*

*Training - Light Push + Core
Single Leg Press - *:45RI - *90lbs* 8/8 *240lbs* 12/12 , 12/12 ,12/12 , 12/12
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *35lbs* 10 , 10 , 9  
*Leg Extension - *1:00RI - *70lbs* 12, 10
*Decline DB Fly - *1:00RI - *25lbs* 12, 12, 10
*DB Side lateral Raises - **12lbs* 12, 12, 11
ss'
*Lying One Arm Tri Extension - **20lbs* 11/11 , 11/11 ,11/11

Good workout this morning. The leg presses were brutual -> I love them!
During my landmines afterwards though I nearly puked! 

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries,
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, banana, barley flakes, whey, pysillium seed husks
Meal 3 - Egg whites, olive oil, oatbran
Meal 4 - chick peas, pot barley, chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 5 - Apple, Romain/iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
2905 calories
71G fat (8G sat)
328G Carbs (40G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
240G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green tea, cinnamon/ 2 bottles of diet pepsi
*Water - *3-4L

Wow. Even with tons of sleep (8 and a half hours) I still woke up late and felt sooo drained for the first half of the day. Feeling a little better now though ..
Arg .. Ok ever since 2 weeks ago when I had all that junk food I've been feeling .. 'thicker' .. I thought it was jsut water or just you know post bad food bloat / ickiness. But it hasn't left yet ... Wednesday was good though. It felt like it finally left! But yesterday and today it's been back .. ugh.
I'm guessing now that last week the 4.5lbs I put on wasn't all just water  -> and actually alot of it could of been fat .. I guess I'll see with my weight tomorrow.

Sooo fucking cold today. Temp = -18 degress Celcius. And tomorrow will be -24 degrees celcius  and then Sunday theres gonna be a HUGE snow storm .. !!! FUCK YOU WINTER!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yay on the DL PR


Thanks Adrian


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 11, 2006)

*weight / measurments ... ugh*

*Jan 7 -------------------------> Feb 11
*Weight ----> 142lbs -----------> 143.5lbs
Forearms --> 9.2" -------------> 9.3"
Arms ------> 12" -------------> 12"
Chest -----> 38.4" -----------> 38.6"
Waist -----> 26.7" -----------> 27.4"
Under Naval->28.7" -----------> 29.1"
Thighs -----> 20.4" -----------> 20.5"
Glutes -----> 35" -------------> 35"
Calves -----> 12.7" ----------> 13.1"

Very disappointed in these .. seems like I wasn't imagining things, i have put on fat.
See ..okay went out drinking Friday night. Weighed myself sunday and I weighed 139.5lbs  .. went out drinking Monday night, then I had those cheat stuff on Tues. Weighed myself Saturday and I weighed 144.5lbs .. wow didn't think I ate that much from Tues. I passed it off as water .. but it should of all been gone by Saturday, shouldn't it of? , So This morning I weighed in at 143.5lbs .. did I actually lose a pound or could it of been water? .. So I'm not sure if I should reduce cals by 100 or not ..
I'm gonna reduce by 50 today just to be on the safe side, opioions? Should I keep at my current cal level this week just to make sure that, that pound I lost wasn't just water?...​


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2006)

*feb 11*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - ezkiel sprouted bread, PB , banana, chicken, broccoli
Meal 2 - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey
Meal 3 - oatbran, yogurt, strawberries, banana, olive oil, whey
Meal 4 - oatbran, yogurt, strawberries, banana, olive oil, whey
Meal 5 - whey, tuna, yogurt, apple, almonds, chicken
Meal 6 - CC, barley flakes, PB, whey


*Macros - *
2650 calories
88G fat (10G sat)
234G Carbs (31G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
232G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, 2 Venti Sized Espresso's at Starbucks ... so much caffine 
*Water - *3-3.5L

hahahha such a fun day. Spent it up in Moncton.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Should I keep at my current cal level this week just to make sure that, that pound I lost wasn't just water?...
> [/LEFT]


You may have put on the weight from the extra cals of the alcohol. So if you stick to the diet this week and everything turns out fine, then your diet is ok. Just dont drink too much. As Emma mentioned earlier, dont adjust your cals to compensate for alcohol cals. You will just have to work harder to loose it the ahcohol cals.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> 2 Venti Sized Espresso's at Starbucks ... so much caffine


 you must have been quite hyper!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2006)

*Feb 12*

*Training - Light Pull + Core
Reverse BB Lunges - *:30 inbetween legs *45lbs* 24 (12/12) , *135lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 11/11
*One Arm Db Rows - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 11/11, -:30RI inbetween arms - *45lbs* 10/10 , 10/10
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:00RI - *50lbs* 12, 12, 12, 11
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 10, 10, 10
*RDL - *1:15RI - *155lbs* 10, 10
*Incline DB Curl w/ Rotations - **20lbs* 11, 11, 8 
Alternated with .... :30
*Reverse Cable Flies - **20lbs* 12, 11, 11

Really good workout. I've had to switch up the DB Row's RI though to doing each arm 30 seconds apart instead of doing my Right then Left then waiting one minute. If not I would of puked .. also I've been fighting with myself if I shoudl reduce the weight back to 40lbs or not .. cause it seems I can get 2/3  - 3/4 through my reps but the last little bit the form sucks .. but I can do max RR with the 40lbs .. hmm I think I'll stick it out .. and not try increasing reps and just focusing on form. Got tempo down ..
I also think I need to increase my alternations of DB Curls and reverse flies to 45 seconds .. my arms were dead and I completely missed my rep range on the last set.

Also tried the landmines the other way ... omfg. That was another puke worthy exercise! Much MUCH better feeling.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries,
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, banana, barley flakes, whey, 
Meal 3 - Egg whites, olive oil, chicken peas, pot barley, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran , chicken , olive oil, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, yogurt, tuna, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
2902 calories
67G fat (8G sat)
336G Carbs (42G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
241G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Sugar substitute, Green tea, crystal light, bottle of diet pepesi
*Water - *3-4L

Were in the midst of a huge snow storm .. 15-20cm of snow, 70kmph winds and then freezing rain. It was soo bad they did a thing about it on the news ... it was not fun driving home in it after work!
So that means no school tomorrow .. also means no going ot the gym first thing in the morning. So I'll probably do some sort of class + so intervals for my workout tomorrow ..
So tired right now ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You may have put on the weight from the extra cals of the alcohol. So if you stick to the diet this week and everything turns out fine, then your diet is ok. Just dont drink too much. As Emma mentioned earlier, dont adjust your cals to compensate for alcohol cals. You will just have to work harder to loose it the ahcohol cals.



Well see .. okay drank Friday night .. but I lowered cals enough to compensate for that ... then i went out Monday night and got drunk .. but I ended up throwing up NON stop at the end of the night .. then on Tues I couldn't eat much through the day so I GORGED on junk food at night.
So I didn't think I'd gained friging 5lbs! hahaha I guess my body had enough time to absorb the cals on Monday night before I threw everything up.
Next time will be March 6 though. Gonna lower cals on that day .. and then the day afterwards will be an all day gorge athon on junk food. Cuase I'm gonna be in Moncton .. and omfg. I've been tempted sooo much for the last bit while up there .. .starbucks creme strawberry frapacino?! Laura Secord Ice-cream?! TCBY ice cream?! the Pretzel Maker?! Cinnamon rolls glaore!? and a BUNCH of other stuff ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> you must have been quite hyper!


hahaha well after the first one I had my 'perk' up .. but then after I lost it I felt like shit hence the second one. But then that one gave me a headache for around 5 minutes. hahaha overall though it didn't have that much of an affect on me  Caffine dosen't really get to me .. I jsut love the taste of it!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Jan 7 -------------------------> Feb 11
> *Weight ----> 142lbs -----------> 143.5lbs
> Forearms --> 9.2" -------------> 9.3"
> Arms ------> 12" -------------> 12"
> ...


​Ok... So you have had a set back... 

What have you changed from your previous weeks cutting?
- Cardio: Still doing that
- Calorie intake from regular diet: Still same
- Training: Still the same

Work out what was different.



> See ..okay went out drinking Friday night. Weighed myself sunday and I weighed 139.5lbs  .. went out drinking Monday night, then I had those cheat stuff on Tues. Weighed myself Saturday and I weighed 144.5lbs .. wow didn't think I ate that much from Tues. I passed it off as water .. but it should of all been gone by Saturday, shouldn't it of? , So This morning I weighed in at 143.5lbs .. did I actually lose a pound or could it of been water? ..


Ok... That pound was probably water...

Alcohol has 7 cals per gram - so it is more calorie dense than carbs and protein.... When you start drinking things with milk/cream etc added you then have to remember that these will add up as well... Also - remember that it can also do the wacky with your body composition... It is nasty stuff... Plus - it screws with your metabolism. 
- It increases protein catabolism/breakdown
- It decreases the use of body-fat as fuel
- It cases fat to accumulate in your liver
- It decreases the rate at which you metabolise glucose
- It increases lactic acid formation and this increases the acid load in your body (which is also negative for a number of things) 

So if you then throw a whole heap of cheats on top of drinking and you get major storage issues...


I would drop the alcohol for two weeks... See if that helps... If not, THEN decrease cals by 5-10%.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> [/left]
> Ok... So you have had a set back...
> 
> What have you changed from your previous weeks cutting?
> ...



Hey Emma thanks for that ...
See I found it sooo hard to believe that after those 3 days (not to mention I also lowered cals over the course of those 3 days by 1200 - 1600) that I gained 5lbs?! Thats why when I weighed myself saturday and I was 144.5lbs I was like 'pft .. can't be must of just put some water on' and then I waited the week and I was still feeling 'pudgy' and then next saturday rolled around and I was only 143.5lbs I was like  and then I was major  after I saw my measurments. 
But I went through Satuday .. and I had those two esprossos .. started to feel tighter as the day went by. Then sunday morning I felt a little leaner .. and then this morning I felt really lean. So I retook my measurments (well wait and under naval)  I'm glad I did though!!

What ever it was It's gone  I'm back to feeling lean and my waist is now 26.6" (which is actually .1 inches smaller!) and my undernaval is the same at 28.7" !! Omg was sooo excitied.
Not only that but I was going over some of the stuff that was changed and could of added to this. such as the bread, or having more Cottage cheese and having more barley flakes. But now I know for sure it's alright!! (not like I ever thought it wasn't )
Maybe I was just holding onto alot of water and the esspresso just dehydrated me and got rid of it all??? (would explain the headache I guess ..) well we'll see how my weight is by the end of this week. Which really dosen't matter becuase  whoo-hoo! My waist is actually smaller!! hahah getting awfully close to my goal of 26" !!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... .. but I ended up throwing up NON stop at the end of the night .. then on Tues I couldn't eat much through the day so *I GORGED on junk food at night.*
> ...
> Next time will be March 6 though. Gonna lower cals on that day .. and then *the day afterwards will be an all day gorge athon* on junk food. ..


Remember we discussed that you cannot have a certain amount of cals on one day and another amount on a different day to compensate. The large amount of cals comming in wont really makeup for all that is lost the previous day. Your body does not really remember your past cals and make up for all loss. It can only process so many cals at a time and will store the rest as fat. So you might want to keep your gorging moderate and spread it out. No eating/drinking all in one go/day  As we've always said, moderation is the key 

But glad things have worked out for you


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

It is my opinion that you cannot drink to excess and then entertain any thoughts of being able to micromanage your diet to compensate.  Your body is just not made to be able to do that.  It can keep up better when you are younger, but it gets worse as you get older.  Your liver treats alcohol like a poison and until it is entirely filtered out of your system, that is priority one for your body.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2006)

True, I know what you guys are saying. But at the same time .. things seem to be working for me .. Like I'm completly fine dieting for 4 weeks, then doing two stupid days that'll set me back 2 weeks or so. Then repeating. I don't have a time frame for when I want to reach my goals , I'm fine doing it for as long as it takes  Obviously as I get leaner things will have to change. And I know it's not 'healthy' but I only do this stuff once a month. I might even be going to a gay bar this weekend with some college people (if they can hook me up with the fake I.D.) and I won't be drinking.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2006)

*Feb 13*

*Training - Rotator Stuff + Cardio + Core
*5 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline
35 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline

HR was around 172 - 176.

Good workout. The damn gym decided not to call me and tell me the step class was canceled, which would of allowed me to go earlier. I was thinking of doing intervals .. but eh. I just wasn't in the mood. I enjoy steady state cardio so much better.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - chick peas, apple, barley, romain/iceberg lettuce, olive oil, yogurt, chicken
Meal 2 - apple, yogurt, whey, almonds, iceberg lettuce, tuna
Meal 3 - chicken , yogurt, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 4 - oatbran, yogurt, whey, strawberries
*gym*
Meal 5 - Ezikel sprouted bread, CC, whey, banana, oatbran
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, barley flakes

Wow .. today has been the first day in a long time that not one of my meals was a shake.

*Macros - *
2711 calories
71G fat (9G sat)
272G Carbs (38G fibre - not including veggies)
245G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt/Sugar substitute, Green tea, crystal light, strawberry Tea, cinnamon,  
*Water - *3.5-4.5L

Okay couldn't resist. I found this strawberry tea at the grocery store  So I'll be only having ONE packet a day. It's SOOO yummy!
The day off was nice .. but back to school tomorrow 
I'm REALLY looking forward to my workout tomorrow though (and all the yummy carbs ). God I LOVE my routine like this. with the Heavy / light split. The only workout I don't look forward to is my Light Pull for some reason  It's probably cause it's on a sunday... I hate sundays.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2006)

*Feb 14*

*Training - Heavy Push + Intervals
Squats - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5, *195lbs* 3 (wide) 3 (shoulder) 3 (narrow)
*Bench Press - *2:00RI - *140lbs* 2 1/4 *135lbs* 3
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *410lbs* 6, 6
*Incline dB press - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 4, 4, 0  *40lbs* 5
*Seated DB press - *1:45RI - *35lbs* 4, 4, 4
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *105lbs* 4, 4, 4

*Intervals - 12 minutes
*:30 at 4.8mph
:30 at 5.5mph
:30 at 6.9mph
:30 at 11mph
7 minutes of intervals 30 switching between 4.8mph and 11mph)
:30 at 6.9mph
2 minutes at 5.5mph
:30 at 4.8mph

Good workout this morning, squats were harder this week .. but next week I'm attempting 200lbs  Can't wait!

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries, 
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread,, banana, barley flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey 

*Macros - *
3206 calories
50G fat (7G sat)
441G Carbs (59G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
250G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green/strawberry tea, cinnamon, vinnegar, 
*Water - *3-4L

Ugh I hate Valentines day ..
Gonna have to work all damn day. I'm off of school cause I have to start working at 1pm as it's gonna be that busy ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> True, I know what you guys are saying. But at the same time .. things seem to be working for me .. Like I'm completly fine dieting for 4 weeks, then doing two stupid days that'll set me back 2 weeks or so. Then repeating. I don't have a time frame for when I want to reach my goals , I'm fine doing it for as long as it takes  Obviously as I get leaner things will have to change. And I know it's not 'healthy' but I only do this stuff once a month. I might even be going to a gay bar this weekend with some college people (if they can hook me up with the fake I.D.) and I won't be drinking.


Hey - I have no problem at all with the food-a-thons... Eat if you want... Your BF is low enough that cyclic re-feeds are not such a bad idea.

It is the alcohol I am concerned with. 



How did work go? I hope it was not too busy?? I didn't even realise it was valentines day until I heard it on the news last night!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey - I have no problem at all with the food-a-thons... Eat if you want... Your BF is low enough that cyclic re-feeds are not such a bad idea.


 Ya. I think that might be why after the first food-a-thon- I hd that 'whoosh' effect.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is the alcohol I am concerned with.


 I know .. dont' worry going very light. MAX will be 5 coolers. I think I'm gonna be drinking the LIGHT stuff anyways. No more getting PLASTERED just enough for a light buzz on.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How did work go? I hope it was not too busy?? I didn't even realise it was valentines day until I heard it on the news last night!


LMAO??? hahah really?? Omg I Heart you Emma!

torture! .. work was workful  .. 8 hours of BUSY BUSY BUSY .. there were so many time calls that no one could place any chinese orders until 8:30pm. Thank god there wasn't alot of Canadian food to cook .. it takes alot longer and can really slow things down.
and my dad was in such a bad mood .. omg.

-------------------------------------------------------
OMG my abs are sooo sore right now. I don't know what I did yesterday .. if could be from squating so heavy? .. or it could be becuase at the end of my workout I tried out a dragon flag .. I managed to pull out 3 HORRIBLE reps, certainly felt it. Woke up today and they were sore .. did my cardio and then when I went to do my core work I thought 'meh I can try out the dragon flags again ..' Pulled out the negative portion of the flag and that 'sore' feeling turned into a 'OMG my stomach is going to tear upon and intestines shall be all over the gym floor!' type 'sore' .. so needless to say I didn't get to try the dragon flags again.

And .. I can tell today I'm gonna be really hungry  .. for lunch I just had around 3 - 4cups of iceberg/romain lettuce in my salad hahaha.

I'm also getting consindered with the timing of Voo-doo / my food-a-thon / Teeth surgery / Rest.
It's been around 16 - 18 weeks now .. and all I've done is half a week of deloading rest wise. Teeth surgery may come within the next .. 3 weeks?? hopefully .. and then I'll be FORCED to take a complete week off. And march 7 (the day after voo-doo) is when I will be having my food-a-thon. And I'm gonna want around 1 -2 weeks after the food-a-thon in the gym .. hmm hopefully things work out ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 15, 2006)

*Feb 15*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator + Core
*5 minutes at 4mph with 2% incline
35 minutes at 8mph with 2% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 2% incline

Good workout.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries,
Meal 2 - ezikel sprouted bread, bananas, CC, whey, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - yogurt, olive oil, oatbran, whey
Meal 4 - tuna, almonds, apple, iceberg/romaine lettuce, olive oil
Meal 5 - chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 6 - chicken, iceberg/romaine lettuce, almonds, olive oil
Meal 7 - CC, whey , PB, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2688 calories
105G fat (12G sat)
188G Carbs (22G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
249G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green/strawberry tea, vinnegar, 
*Water - *3-4L

Wow ... ate sooo many veggies.. 
So tired today. I really hate my low carb days .. no energy. At all. Hitting the sack early.
CARBS tomorrow


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2006)

*Feb 16*

*Training - Heavy Pull
Sumo DL - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Underhand BB Row - *1:30RI - *145lbs* 6, 5, 5
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30RI - *130lbs* 4 (form kinda bad ..) *125lbs* 5, 5, 5
*Lying Leg Curl - **65lbs* 6 , 6
ss'
*Seated Cable Row - **120lbs* 6, 5
*BB Curl - *1:45RI - *75lbs* 6, 6, 6 

Good workout this morning! I was really happy about my BB Curls -> all sets increased by 2 reps!! Arms were killing me ..

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries, 
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread,, banana, barley flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey 

*Macros - *
3206 calories
50G fat (7G sat)
441G Carbs (59G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
250G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green/strawberry tea, cinnamon, vinnegar, 
*Water - *3-4L

... omg .. so much ... fibre. And I'm still slightly hungry 
19 days .. food a thon .. 
Anyways nothing interesting happened today  School .. home .. work... home .. homework .. tom welling. 
I'm REALLY tired again though ..gonna try hitting the sack early again.

O I also broke my only 1 strawberry tea thing .. I drank two today  -> might keep it that way too...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2006)

So tell us, how many rasins are there in a slice of bread?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So tell us, how many rasins are there in a slice of bread?





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O also I decided to just get the regular Eziekel bread .. the calories for the Tortilla, Cinn/rais, and seasame seed bread all didn't add up .



 Not to mention the cinn/raisin bread is a little more expensive ...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2006)

*Feb 17*

*Training - Light Push + Core
Single Leg Press - *:45RI - *90lbs* 5/5 , 5/5 *250lbs* 12/12 ,12/12, 12/12, 12/12
*DB Fly -*1:00RI - *35lbs* 11, 10, 9 + 1 shit rep
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *70lbs* 12, 10 3/4
*Decline DB Fly - *1:00RI - *25lbs* 12, 12, 10
*DB Side Lateral Raise - **12lbs* 12, 12, 12
ss'
*Lying One Arm Tri extension - **20lb* 12/12, 12/12, 12/12

Really good workout .. too good.
After my Leg Presses and I stood up out of the machine I got really light headed and dizzy. I literally had to lean on the leg press machine, close my eyes and put my head inbetween my arms or I would of fallen over. I had to stay there for a couple of minutes.
I've also noticed that my energy levels have been droping .. I'm fine when I'm up and about but as soon as I sit down .. it's like my body sinks into the chair and it's so hard to get up .. Also today when I was working I felt like I was going to pass out and got a massive headache. After I ate Meal 5 I was fine ...

Maybe I need something different Post and Pre workout? Maybe less oats, more skim milk / bananas? ..

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, olive oil, ezikel sprotued bread, strawberries, barley flakes, whey, 
Meal 3 - chicken, walnuts, chicken peas, pot barley, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran , chicken , olive oil, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, yogurt, tuna, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, 

*Macros - *
2896 calories
70G fat (8G sat)
332G Carbs (41G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
235G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, 
*Water - *3-4L

Really Really tired. Need some sleep ... MONCTON TOMORROW! which also = Starbucks :


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2006)

O ya forgot to mention ...
Why is it that later at night (espically like tonight at work when I was getting that headache) I get alot more vascular than earlier in the day? Does this happen to anyone else???


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wait, I think I missed something. Please explain to me the concept of a "food a thon"? Like, the how's, the wheres/whats/whys?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya forgot to mention ...
> Why is it that later at night (espically like tonight at work when I was getting that headache) I get alot more vascular than earlier in the day? Does this happen to anyone else???


Dosent happen to me at night. Except i feel damn sleepy before bedtime and not so sleepy when i actually get into bed! 

Lots of things can cause headaches. But since you are vascular as well, my guess it that it is due to lack of water. Not because you are not drinking water. I know that you are. It is because of low salt. Salt is an an essential nutrient and one of the things salt does is retain water. Since you are supplementing mostly with that no-salt stuff (i assume that you still are) and are active, it could be that you are not retaining enough water. Just my guess.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dosent happen to me at night. Except i feel damn sleepy before bedtime and not so sleepy when i actually get into bed!


hahaha that use to be the case with me to! But recently as soon as I lay my head down on the pillow I'm out cold! (thank god). 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Lots of things can cause headaches. But since you are vascular as well, my guess it that it is due to lack of water. Not because you are not drinking water. I know that you are. It is because of low salt. Salt is an an essential nutrient and one of the things salt does is retain water. Since you are supplementing mostly with that no-salt stuff (i assume that you still are) and are active, it could be that you are not retaining enough water. Just my guess.


Well the reason I supplement with that stuff is becuase I get salt from lots of other stuff  get 1000mg+ of sodium just alone from the CC I eat! ..  Might be the case though 
It was jsut really weird. Work was really busy and it was really hot in the restuarant for some reason .. and I got that headache / started to feel light headed and felt like I was gonna pass out. then I ate meal 5 .. and I felt 100% better ... So. Hmmm


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wait, I think I missed something. Please explain to me the concept of a "food a thon"? Like, the how's, the wheres/whats/whys?


JAIME!! 

Hey -> well the food a thon is just that. hahah a food a thon where I'm gonna be eating non - stop throughout the day. It shall take place the day after voo-doo On march 7th which is a tuesday, and for the most part will take place in Moncton. Why? Well ... THERE SOO MUCH FOOD I WANT TO EAT! hahaha not to mention I think a day like this yes it could set me back a bit, but overall will help help me and my goals. 
And when I say food-a-thon I mean it. Like I don't care if my calories go past 10,000+ I just don't. I'm enjoying myself 
Were talking Pretzelmaker pretzels, Laura secord ice-cream, TCBY yogurt, Starbucks glorious items, doghnuts, Blizzards, Fries, Burgers, Pizza, ice-cream cakes, sushi, starfruit, strawberries, whiped cream, regular cakes, pies, chinese food (when I get home) -> Basically EVERYTHING and ANYTHING. and you know how much I can eat  I'm gonna PACK it down hahaha. I'll have to somehow bring a digital camera and take a picture of every food item I eat.

------------------------------------------------------

Weight this morning was 142.5lbs , so I lost a pound. Therefore I don't need to reduce calories -> they'll stay at 2900.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Not to mention the cinn/raisin bread is a little more expensive ...


So how many sesame seeds in a slice? You know those seeds have fat in them


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Maybe I need something different Post and Pre workout? Maybe less oats, more skim milk / bananas? ..


Actually I would think you need more carbs. Especially pre wo and some post wo. But Emma might have a better suggestion.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So how many sesame seeds in a slice? You know those seeds have fat in them


hahaha apparently not enough to effect the macros of the bread -> instead the sesame seeds seem to of increased the amount of CARBS in the the bread by 8 for each slice ! I just don't like sesame seed .. not to mention this bread was also more expensive and the macros for it didn't add up either ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Actually I would think you need more carbs. Especially pre wo and some post wo. But Emma might have a better suggestion.


Well I know I get enough carbs .. more than enough actually ..

Medium Calorie days
Pre -> 74G carbs (8g fiber)
Post -> 98G carbs (9G fiber)

High Calorie days
Pre -> 106G carbs (11g fiber)
Post -> 112G carbs (11G fiber)

So maybe I need something that will help replenish me faster?? ..


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So how many sesame seeds in a slice? You know those seeds have fat in them



lol...I think he's mocking you Lewie. 

That food a thon sounds awesome. I want to know everything and anything you eat (will you eat my pudding...please?!). And I think it's awesome that you're doing this, and recognizing that your body needs it (I hate pretzels though...so I don't endorse that part). Please have the 1.89 L of cookies and creme Smart Scoop for me...I'll be doing the same (only with fudge brownie flavour) and thinking of you!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha apparently not enough to effect the macros of the bread -> instead the sesame seeds seem to of increased the amount of CARBS in the the bread by 8 for each slice ! I just don't like sesame seed .. not to mention this bread was also more expensive and the macros for it didn't add up either ..
> 
> Well I know I get enough carbs .. more than enough actually ..
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Have you thought about going along the lines of milk/nanana and dextrose??

Are you getting any other problems?

I am not sure if you remember but I was having the same issues when I first started the weights rotation we are both doing now?

Mine seems to have fixed itself up when I added more carbs pre/post workout (and also when I swapped to using more choco milk PWO..  ).


And I sometimes get more vascular at night too.... But it is usually related to temperature...  Was it particularly hot in the resturant?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol...I think he's mocking you Lewie.


hahah you know whats sad?? If I did want the sesame bread I would probably count how many there were 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> That food a thon sounds awesome. I want to know everything and anything you eat (will you eat my pudding...please?!). And I think it's awesome that you're doing this, and recognizing that your body needs it (I hate pretzels though...so I don't endorse that part). Please have the 1.89 L of cookies and creme Smart Scoop for me...I'll be doing the same (only with fudge brownie flavour) and thinking of you!


hahah yes I'll be eating yoru pudding!!! 
My body doesn't technically 'need' it though  in fact it really doesn't need it becuase of the insane amount of food I'll be eating.  Maybe after this I'll start incorporating a refeed or something similar every two weeks?? .. hmm 

haha I hate pretzels too .. but these CLICK HERE
Those are soo good .. espically the cinnamon ones .. it's drenched in butter and diped in cinnamon  I haven't had one since I was a child .. and I just recently seen that they've made a cinnamon roll one (with the frosting and all) :
Not srue about the smartscoop hahah! But I'll be eating ALOT of ice-cream .. I mean alot! Laura Secord type .. never had it before, heard it's amazing though. And I'll be eating alot of dairy queen blizzards MMM and possibly mcflurries. Also .. thinking of buying an ice-cream cake.
Gonna be alot of food going in my tummy .. 15 days to go now!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Have you thought about going along the lines of milk/nanana and dextrose??
> 
> Are you getting any other problems?
> 
> ...



Today was good for me .. only got a bit 'icky' after my DB Rows.
When I got the light headedness the first time in the gym (when it hit REALLY bad) it was pretty cold .. as it was first thing AM .. but the second time in the restaurant it was hotter .. like not BOILING hot but right to the point where your ABOUT to sweat.
For some reason I'm always more vascular at night  doesn't matter what the weather is like. I'm most vascular right before bed after I've eating my CC mix. Weird.
I'm gonna play it out another week .. see if it happens again (or anything else). And if it does then I'll have to switch some things up for sure ..
It's just .. my energy has been so down lately. Like .. I'm sorta fine when walking around / doing something but the moment i sit .. it's like my body just sinks into the chair or bed and I jsut want to sleep.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2006)

*Feb 19*

*Training - Light Pull + Core
Reverse DB Lunges - *;30RI between legs - *45lbs* 24 (12/12) *135lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12
*One ARm DB Rows - *:30RI between arms - *45lbs* 11/11 , 11/11, 10/10
*Straight ARm Pulldown - *1:00RI - *50lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 11, 11, 11
*RDL - *1;15RI - *155lbs* 10, 10
*Incline dB Curl with rotations - **20lbs* 11, 10, 10
alt .. with ... :45 seconds
*Reverse Cable Flies - **20lbs* 12, 12, 11

Good workout.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, banana, barley flakes, whey, 
Meal 3 - chicken, olive oil, chick peas, pot barley, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran , chicken , olive oil, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, yogurt, tuna, olive oil, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
2896 calories
70G fat (8G sat)
332G Carbs (41G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
235G Protein

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/maple syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, 
*Water - *3-4L

Work all day ..
It's 11:06PM .. still have math homework to do. Which means sleeping in tomorrow which means cardio will be step class / intervals in the afternoon.
 So tired. And hungry  -> I think I'm gonna go eat meal 6 a bit early ..


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 20, 2006)

Aren't you scared you're going to make yourself sick by eating so much in such a small time frame? I mean, you could literally make yourself throw up (not intentionally I mean), by stuffing your face...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 20, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Aren't you scared you're going to make yourself sick by eating so much in such a small time frame? I mean, you could literally make yourself throw up (not intentionally I mean), by stuffing your face...



hahah then I throw up .. and I'll eat more!
Like I jsut don't care  I doubt I'll let myself throw up though. Although I might depending on if I have a hang over or not  No biggie.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 20, 2006)

*Feb 20*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*30 minutes of step class
10 mins at 9mph with 1%incline
7 minutes at 4mph with 1%incline

Good workout.
I jsut wish I had time to stretch .. espically my legs. Omg they need it really bad .. hopefully i'll get some time tomorrow.

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - chick peas, pot barley, chicken, tuna, olive oil, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 2 - Chicken
Meal 3 - chicken, yogurt, whey, romain/iceberg lettuce, apple, almonds
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli , olive oil
Meal 5 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, strawberries, yogurt, whey
*workout*
Meal 6 - CC, barley flakes, whey, oatbran, strawberries
Meal 7 - CC, PB, whey, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2693 calories
72G fat (9G sat)
264G Carbs (40G fibre - not including veggies)
249G Protein

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/maple syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, cinnamon, vinnegar
*Water - *3-4L

Really tired once again today .. high carbs tomorrow .. yummy oatbran 
Had to take car into the shop today .. then i have to take it into the body shop tomorrow. ACK.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2006)

*Feb 21*

*Training - Heavy Push + Intervals
Squats -*1:45RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *200lbs* 3 (wide) 3(shoulder) 3(narrow) 
*Bench Press* - 1:45RI - *140lbs* 3 , 2 +negative portion 
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *420lbs* 6, 6, 
*Incline DB Press - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 0  4 , 3  *40lbs* 6
*Seated DB press - *1:45RI - *35lbs* 3  *30lbs* 6, 5
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *105lbs* 3  *100lbs* 5, 4

*Intervals
*:30 at 4.8mph
:30 at 5.5mph
:30 at 6.9mph
:30 at 11mph with 1% incline
7 minutes of intervals 30 at 4mph intervaled with :30 at 11mph with 1% incline)
:30 at 6.9mph
:30 at 5.5mph
5 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline

Ack .. mixed workout. I squated 200lbs today  yay. But .. for the first two sets I felt it in my lower back, so I'm not increasing next week. FINALLY hit 3 reps with 140lbs  was SOO happy about that .. but becuase of it .. I think it fucked up the rest of my workout. Strength was down for everything else (except leg press , whcih is why I think it was the bench ..) It really depressed me .. and although I know this is not the case it made me feel shitty and like my workout meant nothing .. 

Anyways .. hopefully strength will be back up there next week. Will try to hit the weights I was suppos to hit today.


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, strawberries, barley flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey 

*Macros - *
3208 calories
50G fat (7G sat)
438G Carbs (61G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
253G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple/vanillia syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green/strawberry tea, cinnamon, vinnegar, 
*Water - *3-4L

Well .. skipping english again this afternoon to get my car in the shop once again. Man .. whoever did up my schedule and made it so I had Advanced math and physics in the morning and an off class and english in the afternoon, what were they thinking?! ... my mornings are soo hard / stressful so when I come home for my off class .. it's so hard to go back for english becuase it's such a bullshit course.
Well .. at least I get some of my homeowork done when I skip


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG
The unthinkable has happened ..
I have a date with a boy this saturday : Someone I really like too.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> When I got the light headedness the first time in the gym (when it hit REALLY bad) it was pretty cold .. as it was first thing AM .. but the second time in the restaurant it was hotter .. like not BOILING hot but right to the point where your ABOUT to sweat.


Hmmm... It could be blood pressure related or blood sugar related... Lows of either will cause light-headedness....

Keep an eye on it and see if anything in particular makes it worse (eg: low carb days? not drinking enough water? Days when you have more salt or less salt etc etc).



> For some reason I'm always more vascular at night  doesn't matter what the weather is like. I'm most vascular right before bed after I've eating my CC mix. Weird.


Could be related to the sodium in the cheese... or it could be due to increases thermogenesis from the food leading to increased peripheral circulation in order to disapate the heat generated from this??





> I'm gonna play it out another week .. see if it happens again (or anything else). And if it does then I'll have to switch some things up for sure ..


How has it been so far this week?



> It's just .. my energy has been so down lately. Like .. I'm sorta fine when walking around / doing something but the moment i sit .. it's like my body just sinks into the chair or bed and I jsut want to sleep.


Hmmm.. Do you think it is because you have not had a proper break for about 4 months?! 

You need to work on your recovery Tom - you didn't even do a proper de-loading week!!  You are going to feel like butt-fluff!! You are:
1. dieting
2. not sleeping a lot
3. training hard without adequate de-loading or periodisation
4. working
5. going to school
6. not recovering properly - no scheduled recovery activities
7. at a low BF%


What do you expect?  That you would be a ball of energy?! 




Ohhh... and a date!!  Do tell!!??!! Who? Where? When? Why? What?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... It could be blood pressure related or blood sugar related... Lows of either will cause light-headedness....


 ... ack I hope not.
Maybe it could just be lack of sleep and doing to much? .. *fingers crossed*


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Keep an eye on it and see if anything in particular makes it worse (eg: low carb days? not drinking enough water? Days when you have more salt or less salt etc etc).


 Ok will do, thanks!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How has it been so far this week?


 So far so good  -> this mornign while doing my BB ab rollouts I thought it was gonan hit again but it lasted for a split  second, like barley even noticable.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Do you think it is because you have not had a proper break for about 4 months?!
> 
> You need to work on your recovery Tom - you didn't even do a proper de-loading week!!  You are going to feel like butt-fluff!! You are:
> 1. dieting
> ...


 LOL! It all makes sense!
I'm really hopign my upcomign week completely off of everything will help with things! .. I've been getting the 'omg you look tired comments' everyday lately. Even when I don't particallary feel all 'that tired' . Not good 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ohhh... and a date!!  Do tell!!??!! Who? Where? When? Why? What?


  
Ok .. You know that Marc guy that was at not the last voo-doo but the one before that? The one that was going out with Ed .. well .. him and Ed broke up. And recently (like the last month or so) I've been hanging out alot with him and Danika and getting to know him better .. and well .. it's a big long story involving having me having a fake date with Tina(his friend) to see date movie and then ditching and lying to Tina so I could go on a fake date to date movie with marc and then marc having ot lie to luc about it so if him and Tina talk they won't know what's happening. So our 'fake' date to date movie turned into a real date officaly last night  I liked him for a bit now, I'm mean he's gay, I think he's hot, he has an AMAZING personality (most importantly), what's not to like? I was just scared to admitt it .. becuase he was still seeing Ed. And after they broke up I just wasn't sure if he would like me .. so if I didnt' admitt it to myself rejection couldn't happen  -> but .. I *guess* I've been flirting with him for a bit (LOL that's what everyone says .. I didn't even notice!) and he was flirting back. Hahaha .. now that I think about it ... him taking my hands and warmign them up for me when I would get cold (my hands would start turning purple not even joking .. I get cold so easily) or talking about how before voo-doo were gonna do body shots, or when I stay at his house he's gonna give me sex hair hahaha. 
But anyways Long story short *I can't wait for This saturday!!*
Heading up earlier in the day to his house .. gonna pick him up were gonna get some starbucks : shop around the mall then back to his house for a movie or two as his parents will be gone to Halifax and then out to see Date movie!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the squats pr 

I think you should try and use regular salt on your food for a few days and see how things go. Do this on the days where you did the similar school/gym/work stuff and see if it makes a diff.

I dont know how you two look vascular at night. At night, I look like i swallowed a whole watermelon! 

Totally agree with Emma about not  deloading and preodising properly. 

Woo hoo! so you are off to your next conquest!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Congrats on the squats pr
> 
> I think you should try and use regular salt on your food for a few days and see how things go. Do this on the days where you did the similar school/gym/work stuff and see if it makes a diff.
> 
> ...



Thanks Adrian 
I don't think Salts an issue .. if anything theres too much salt in my diet  I eat 500G of CC a day .. that around 2000mg of salt right there!! LOL -> not to mention my dad salts my chicken when he cooks it and my chick peas (and possibly tuna) are packed in salt water! hahah

I know .. I need a break. Badly. Today .. with the lower carbs I've had No energy whatsoever .. when I'm sitting it feels like I'm just being pulled into the ground .. and when I stand to walk around it's 100x worse and my legs .. my poor legs. Ugh .. High carbs tomorrow  -> I think also food-a-thon will help things. If they dont' get me in by the end of march for my surgery then fuck it and I'm taking a break. I need it. No question.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2006)

*Feb 22*

*Training - Rotator cuff + Abs + Cardio
*5 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline
35 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 1% incline

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries
*workout*
Meal 2 - CC, barley flakes, whey, banana
Meal 3 - oatbran, whey, yogurt, olive oil, almonds, iceberg/romain lettuce, chicken
Meal 4 - apple, tuna, yogurt, whey, olive oil, walnuts, iceberg/romain lettuce
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2701 calories
101G fat (12G sat)
192G Carbs (24G fibre - not including veggies)
256G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple/vanillia syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green/strawberry tea, cinnamon, vinnegar, lemon juice
*Water - *3-4L

TIRED!
School .. omg don't even want to start ..
Dentists are being fuckers. What turned into a 'O all I need is your moldings then I can do the surgery next week' has turned into a (ming you after he got my molding for 2 weeks now) 'O well I need to meet up with the other doctor in person first' .. UGH! I todl them aroudn a certain date I want it Fri. March 17 . .there gonna try there best 

Talked alot with Marc :

O and I'll now be taking *some ballet.  ya I know. 
I went to pick up my sister from ballet and the teacher women stared at me and started eyeing me up and down and asked me how old I was, if I've ever danced before etc. etc. She then told me she has no male dancers and would like me to help her for a piece with her PROFESSIONAL (girls around 17 - 18 who go off to winnipeg for this stuff). She said I could give it a shot .. see hwo I do. I need ot be 'elegant' and 'magestic' and I need to be 'serious' and able to 'flow' . ACK. Hopefully i can do it .. gonan try it out next Wednesday. Hey . .the way I see it basically I get to try ballet .. for free why not?  

.... but .. o god. 
The thought of me doign ballet ..
 - ahh this shall be comical.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> 101G fat (12G sat)




That's quite a feat!  only 10% sat fats   


Holy protein.  x2 as much as me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Talked alot with Marc :


 so you stole him from Ed.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey . .the way I see it basically I get to try ballet .. for free why not?


wow! you are turning into a regular dancing queen!  i still remember the day where getting you to go on the floor was worse than pulling teeth!  

But hey, if it is free (and they dont come up with a different story later). then why not give it a try! You only live once


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 23, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> That's quite a feat!  only 10% sat fats
> Holy protein.  x2 as much as me


Luke!! Hey dont' be such a stranger around here! 
LOL ya .. the wonders of olive oil. Want to keep my protein high hopefully stop some muscle loss .. seems to be working 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> so you stole him from Ed.


LOL .. well they broke up around 2 weeks ago .. but before that it was just going downhill. I was talking to him right before Valentines and apparently before that they didn't see each other for 3 weeks. Dont' know exactly what happened .. but I don't care. From Past experience Ed's just a prick 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> wow! you are turning into a regular dancing queen!  i still remember the day where getting you to go on the floor was worse than pulling teeth!
> 
> But hey, if it is free (and they dont come up with a different story later). then why not give it a try! You only live once


LOL that was SOO funny!! me and my little umberlla! BAHAHA.
I don't think they'd come up with another story later. Cause I asked how much it would be and her jaw droped and she went no I'm not asking for money! This would be you helping me! hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 23, 2006)

*Feb 23*

*Training - Heavy Pull + Stretch
Sumo DL - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Underhand BB Row - *1:30RI - *145lbs* 6, 6, 6
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30RI - * 6, 6, 6, 5 + 1 VERY close cheat rep
*Lying Leg Curl - **70lbs* 5, 4, +1 'cheat' rep *50lbs* 6
ss'
*Seated Cable Curl - **120lbs* 6, 6, *90lbs* 6
*BB Curl - *1:45RI - *80lbs* 6 , 4 1/2 , 4

*Stretch 
*Stretched for around 20 minutes today .. needed to. Espically in my legs. Might do a bit more tonight.

Overall good workout. Didn't increase the sumo DL's becuase of the lower back from the squats on Tues. Starting to regret it though becuase I had no problem whatsoever with them. 


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries, 
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, strawberries, banana barley flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Chick peas, pot barley, chicken, romain lettuce, iceberg lettuce
Meal 4 - oatbran, chicken, broccoli
Meal 5 - Apple, iceberg lettuce, yogurt, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey 

*Macros - *
3208 calories
50G fat (7G sat)
438G Carbs (61G fibre - not including veggies and pysillium)
253G Protein

*Additionals -* SF maple/vanillia syrup, Salt / Sugar substitute, Green/strawberry tea, cinnamon, vinnegar, 
*Water - *3-4L

SOOO tired. My head has been iffy all day too. It feels liek I'm about to get that 'light headedness' feeling but doesn't fully come on.  Anyways .. NO SCHOOL tomorrow. That means I get to sleep in and will have plenty of time to stretch tomorrow! (my legs feel like death at some points throughout the day! .. but hey it's worth it as I'm seeing good results in them). Also no school tomorrow means -> Wake up , gym lazy day .. have to work 4-8 then bed and .. IT'S SATURDAY! ... I'm soo excitied. Like .. I'm smiling non stop hahaha. I really like him .. I hope things go well. And unlike every other guy (haha the total of 2 !) I've known him for over a month now.

12 DAY TILL FOOD A THON!!
I'm viewing this day as a type of 'saviour' something that's just gonna BOOST my energy and make me feel alot better. hahaha probably will have the opposite effect and make me even more tired / drowsy and will leave me will an icky bloated pudgy feeling for a good week or two.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> . From Past experience Ed's just a prick


Ya, he is going to go thru life being a miserable prick!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL that was SOO funny!! me and my little umberlla! BAHAHA.


 I know i told you to bring it along incase it rained on your way home. Oh well, better safe than sorry.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 23, 2006)

How much will the food a thon set you back if you do consume all the food you said you would in that one day? Wouldn't it make more sense (in terms of boosting your energy), to just have a few more grams of carbs every day of the regular week?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Tom... Sorry I have disappeared over the last few days.   I have been super busy (  it is my lunch break at the moment so I really should not be here now either...  ).

G'ah - seems I have missed a lot again! But it sounds like you are really liking your new 'buddy'!  You have to tell us all about how it goes... Just be careful ok! (**emma puts on mum hat again**).... And he better be good to you! Or else!!  




And YAY for food-a-thon!!  You will also have to tell us all about this too... And pictures! I want piccies of the food! Lots of them!  LOL 


You REALLY need to make sure have a good rest soon too tom... Your body will not 'hang on' for too much longer... A deloading week - 2 light full body workouts and 2 light cardio sessions is all it will take to help you out. If you leave it too long, you risk needing a lot longer/more rest than this. So be sensible and do it sooner rather than later ok.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I know i told you to bring it along incase it rained on your way home. Oh well, better safe than sorry.


LMAO that was soo funny! O well it made a good accesory to swing while dancing!! (did I swing it?? hahah I think I did but I was just a *little* drunk LOL)



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> How much will the food a thon set you back if you do consume all the food you said you would in that one day? Wouldn't it make more sense (in terms of boosting your energy), to just have a few more grams of carbs every day of the regular week?


Honestly no clue how much it'll set me back. Probably not alot  and ultimatly it could help me more by acting as sort of a 'refeed'. The reason this would make more sense than adding a couple of more carbs throughout the couple of days is becuase I need a MASSIVE amount in that one day as a refeed. I want to spill over ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom... Sorry I have disappeared over the last few days. I have been super busy (  it is my lunch break at the moment so I really should not be here now either...  ).


 hahah you naughty girl  LMAO sooo sneaky 
LOL don't worry I know your a very busy lady! 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> G'ah - seems I have missed a lot again! But it sounds like you are really liking your new 'buddy'!  You have to tell us all about how it goes... Just be careful ok! (**emma puts on mum hat again**).... And he better be good to you! Or else!!


 hahaha Thanks Emma! Our dates tomorrow LOL -> even though we've known each other for like over a month now! hahaha so much wasted time .. were soo excited.
ONE MORE DAY!! :



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And YAY for food-a-thon!! You will also have to tell us all about this too... And pictures! I want piccies of the food! Lots of them!  LOL


 LOL don't worry I plan on taking pictures of EVERY SINGLE food item I eat! I'm trying to steal my dad's digi for the occasion LOL



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You REALLY need to make sure have a good rest soon too tom... Your body will not 'hang on' for too much longer... A deloading week - 2 light full body workouts and 2 light cardio sessions is all it will take to help you out. If you leave it too long, you risk needing a lot longer/more rest than this. So be sensible and do it sooner rather than later ok.


 I know .. I'm just so scared. Becuase I'm seein good results .. 
And I'm scared if I take my break now .. that I'm just going ot have to take another break of being bed riden and doing NOTHING for a week , within the next 3 weeks or so .. and two breaks + booze + food-a-ton all within a short time frame won't go too well 

But god .. last night .. head really hurt.
And so far today .. all throughout my workout I was getting lightheaded. Espically towards the end of my sets .. this is getting ridicolus.
I thought of something though. This started after I added strawberries to my pre workout instead of bananas?? .. I don't know. I'm just going to try getting through the next month .. I think I can do it. Then no MATTER WHAT theres going to be a break.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2006)

*Feb 24*

*Training - Light Push + Core
Single Leg Press - *:45RI - *90lbs* 5/5 *260lbs* 11/11 , 11/11, 11/11, 11/11
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *35lbs* 11 , 10, 8 + 1 shit rep DROP *20lbs* 10
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *70lbs* 12, 11 3/4 
*Decline dB Fly - *1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 12,  -1:15RI -  11
*DB Side Lateral Raise - **15lbs* 10, 9 *12lbs* 10
ss'
*Lying One Arm Tricep Ext. - **25lbs* 8/8, 7/7  *20lbs* 11/11

Good workout .. considering.
Pratically every single set I got very light headed .. got really bad on the third set for the Leg press. Hence the longer RI's on the Decline DB Fly. I just couldn't handle it.
Also damn increasing weight getting me out of RR for some exercises  but it must be done ..
Also put on 10lbs for my landmines ..  fuckers are hard as hell! 

Also ran into my friends at the gym again this morning .. apparently now wearing a sweater and sweat pants to a gym is .. UNHEALTHY  wow that's news to me!!! well I can understand it beign so if you were HEAVILY sweating and risking overheating .. but god damn it's winter I'm freezing non stop and I barley sweat during my weight workouts.


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries
*PWO* skim milk powder, oats, banana , whey
Meal 2 - CC, PB, ezikel sprotued bread, banana, barley flakes, whey, strawberries
Meal 3 - oatbran , chicken , olive oil, broccoli
Meal 4 - chicken, olive oil, chick peas, pot barley, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 5 - Apple, yogurt, tuna, olive oil, romain/iceberg lettuce
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
2918 calories
69G fat (8G sat)
341G Carbs (42G fibre - not including veggies)
235G Protein

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/maple syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, cinnamon, vinnegar
*Water - *3-4L

Thank god there was no school Slept in .. got plenty of sleep.
Only problem though .. I'm sick. or well getting sick. Woke up .. stuffed up nose , sore throat. Woudl explain the light headness a bit more .. arg. Work was particulary bad. Head was spinning .. co-worker gave me some Advil Which made me feel ALOT better. Helped my head sooo much. Still stuffed up and irrated throat though.

DATE TOMORROW!!   OMG can't wait!!
what a shitty time to get sick


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Just getting caught up Tom.  Looks like you need REST.  Oh, and you worry way too much about every little calorie


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma! Our dates tomorrow LOL -> even though we've known each other for like over a month now! hahaha so much wasted time .. were soo excited.
> ONE MORE DAY!! :


You have fun!!  I want details ok - was he a gentleman (did he open the door for you? Walk on the outside of the pavement, offer you his coat when it was cold? Buy you a rose?)! 



> LOL don't worry I plan on taking pictures of EVERY SINGLE food item I eat! I'm trying to steal my dad's digi for the occasion LOL


Oh yay!! 

Hmmm... And take some piccies of YOU while you are at it!! I want to see that physique before it gets covered with food-a-thon bloat! 



> I know .. I'm just so scared. Becuase I'm seein good results ..
> And I'm scared if I take my break now .. that I'm just going ot have to take another break of being bed riden and doing NOTHING for a week , within the next 3 weeks or so .. and two breaks + booze + food-a-ton all within a short time frame won't go too well


Cut the booze out and there is one problem you will not have to deal with! 

But really tom - you NEED to get serious about this. Even if you do a deloading week - I can promise you your body will NOT be negatively effected - if anything it will THANK you for it because it will knock your cortisol levels on the head so you stop chewing into your lean mass!! 

What good is trying to 'battle on' if it is just sending you backwards!! 



> But god .. last night .. head really hurt.
> And so far today .. all throughout my workout I was getting lightheaded. Espically towards the end of my sets .. this is getting ridicolus.
> I thought of something though. This started after I added strawberries to my pre workout instead of bananas?? .. I don't know. I'm just going to try getting through the next month .. I think I can do it. Then no MATTER WHAT theres going to be a break.


Swap back to banana and see if it helps.

If you insist on 'battling on' I would do a de-load week... I would at least drop the intensity of your cardio for the next little while (do 2 low intensity 30 minute sessions instead of what you are doing)... You can always drop cals back by 50-100 on that day to 'compensate'... 

But you are in a bad state (cortisol through the roof, immune system low, thyroid hormone low, leptin low, mentally exhausted) - and the further you allow yourself to go down this path - the harder it is going to be to crawl back... 


ps: You also know the deal tom - DO NOT train when you are sick if it extends below the neck...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just getting caught up Tom.  Looks like you need REST.  Oh, and you worry way too much about every little calorie


Hey Steve!! hahaha ya ... I think I'm going to take Emma's advice a go through with a deloading week this week!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You have fun!!  I want details ok - was he a gentleman (did he open the door for you? Walk on the outside of the pavement, offer you his coat when it was cold? Buy you a rose?)!


hahaha Well do Emma!! (by the way I find that hillarious about the walking on the outside of the pavement -> I can't believe it was customary for men to do that back then!! LOL)





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh yay!!
> 
> Hmmm... And take some piccies of YOU while you are at it!! I want to see that physique before it gets covered with food-a-thon bloat!


LOL, I'll try for next Saturday morning. Hopefully I don't feel 'pudgy' from my deloading week LOL


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But really tom - you NEED to get serious about this. Even if you do a deloading week - I can promise you your body will NOT be negatively effected - if anything it will THANK you for it because it will knock your cortisol levels on the head so you stop chewing into your lean mass!!
> 
> What good is trying to 'battle on' if it is just sending you backwards!!


Good point. I defintlty think I need to go through with this.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you insist on 'battling on' I would do a de-load week... I would at least drop the intensity of your cardio for the next little while (do 2 low intensity 30 minute sessions instead of what you are doing)... You can always drop cals back by 50-100 on that day to 'compensate'...
> 
> But you are in a bad state (cortisol through the roof, immune system low, thyroid hormone low, leptin low, mentally exhausted) - and the further you allow yourself to go down this path - the harder it is going to be to crawl back...


Ok .. deloading week this week. How's 3 (maybe 4??? .. hahah) full body workouts. Well .. technically 2 + an arm/lat day. I'm gonna just use the previous routine I was going with. Then 2 -3 days of LIGHT cardio ..  say 5 minute warm up 30 - 35 minutes of 6mph and then a 10 min cool down? Or actually I think I'm gonna stay away from the treadmill this week and try out the other machines. More of a shock value for when I do go back on them??
Also Calories need ot be reduced anyways  will explain in next post.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: You also know the deal tom - DO NOT train when you are sick if it extends below the neck...


Yup. Luckily it's not there! I got a dry cought / sinus / running nose problems. Taking some meds for it.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok .. weight this morning = 143.5lbs .. so I'm up 1lb.
So basically for the last couple weeks my weight has been flucutating between 142.5 - 143.5lbs , therefore gonna reduce calories. 
150 calories on my two cardio day + Off day
100 calories on my weight days.
See if I lose .5lbs 

All calories will be coming from fats (except on high carb days , they'll have to come from a mixture of protein and carbs) as, my fats right now are on the 'high' side. And I find my body responds better to higher carbs .. not to mention -> 
Although I was thinking that maybe just for this week I should take them all away from carbs?? As next week will be food -a - thon, just to sort of help 'prep' my body for it.  ... but honestly? I don't think it'll make a difference.  could be wrong ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO that was soo funny! O well it made a good accesory to swing while dancing!!


I didnt notice it swinging. Hopefully you didnt swing it into someones .. um .. you-know-where while dancing 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> (did I swing it?? hahah I think I did but I was just a *little* drunk LOL)


Yep you were a *little* drunk at that time. But plenty drunk later. Like trying to stand upright in front of Granny when you got home. Wish i was there to see the fun


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2006)

Not gonna bother posting everything about yesterday basically training was off diet was 2550 cals.
Had an Amazing day  Picked him up, we went and got Danika, went to starbucks : then went around the mall , droped Danika off, went back to his house .. watched .. weather man, watched a bit of tv, went out for a drive, back to starbucks, Out to Date movie which is HILLARIOUS! I haven't laughed that hard at a movie in a long time! Then back to his house, met his parents stayed there for a bit until I had to go .. it was just perfect  . Goign back tomorrow after school .. then seeing him again Saturday for Luc's B-day party, then of course seeing him Monday for Voo-doo staying at hsi place for the night, then on the day of the food-a-thon he's gonna make us omlettes for breakfast as I've never had them before LOL. Then goign out with some people and GORGING (well I'm gorging .. people just want to actually see me eat JUNK  and the massive quantites I can eat) then I'm taking Marc back to Amherst with me, so he can try out the food at our restaurant and then we'll probably go out to another restaurant .. then he's staying in Amherst for the night and at some point or another I'll have to trya nd get him back to moncton the next day.

Hahahah Basically I can't wait for this week to be over! Once Saturday hits ... !!!! hahaha sooo much fun.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok deloading plan for the next Week
Sun - Workout A
Mon - Cardio 
Tues - Workout B
Wed - Rest (or cardio??? not sure ..)
Thurs - Workout C
Fri - Cardio
Sat - Rest
*
Workout A*: 8-12 reps for everything, :45 - 1:00RI
Squats - 4 sets
Bent over BB Rows - 4 sets
Decline DB Press - 4 sets
V-bar PUlldown - 3 sets
Seated DB Press - 4 sets
Pull Throughs - 3 sets
Reverse Cable Flies - 3 sets

*Workout B*: 8 - 12 reps for everything, :45- 1:00RI
RDL - 4 sets
Seated Row to neck - 4 sets
Straight Arm pulldowns - 4 sets
DB Curl - 3 sets
Inclien BB Extensions - 3 sets
Hammer Curl - 3 sets
CG Bench PRess - 3 sets
*
Workout C*: 8 - 12 reps for everything, :45 - 1:00RI
DL -4 sets
Incline DB press - 4 sets
Seated Cable Rows - 4 sets
Step ups with Knee - 4 sets
WG Lat pulldown - 4 sets
Side Lateral Raises - 4 sets

Maybe I should increase RI?? And switch around the Rep ranges a bit? Not sure .. leaving for the gym to do Workout A now .. so I'll see how I feel  I'll probably keep it like that. But dont' worry the weights will be really light .. I know it seems 'circuity'.
--------------------------------------------------
Ok just got back from Workout A .. I did keep everything :45 - 1:00 with 12 reps. felt SOO nice. i'm glad I took Emma's advice and went through with this deloading week. I feel really good after that .. I also ended it with 25 minutes of stretching.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2006)

*Feb 26*

*Training - Workout A + Stretch
Squats - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 12 *85lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Bent over BB Row - *1:00RI - *60lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Decline DB Press - *:45RI - *15lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*V-Bar Pulldown - *:45RI - *60lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Seated DB Press - *:45 - 1:00RI - *15lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Pull Throughs - **10lbs* 12, 12, 12
ss'
*Reverse Cable Flies - **10lbs* 12, 12, 12

_Stretch -> 20 - 25 minutes.
_
Felt so nice. First time also doing the pull throughs, really really liked them!


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - yogurt, whey, oats, strawberries, banana
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey, oats, banana
Meal 2 - sprouted ezikel bread, PB, CC, barely flakes, whey, banana
Meal 3 - oatbran, chicken, brocolli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - tuna, apple, yogurt, ice-berg/romain lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - chicken, iceberg/romain lettuce, chick peas, pot barley, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - barley flakes, CC, PB, whey,

*Macros - *
2799 calories
67G fat (8G sat)
311G Carbs (40G fibre - not including veggies)
238G Protein

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, cinnamon, vinnegar
*Water - *3-4L

Posting this now cause I won't have time tonight.
Work till 10pm 
Also I realized that actually this week probably carbs will be a little lower  not to prep for the food-a-thon but becuase I'm deloading and I just don't need that many carbs around my workouts ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok deloading plan for the next Week
> Sun - Workout A
> Mon - Cardio
> Tues - Workout B
> ...




Tom - Doing 3 high volume weights sessions is NOT a deloading week.

TWO WORKOUTS of LOW VOLUME is a de-loading week!!!!

So you have basically "wasted" one workout already!!  So plan carefully where you do the next one!!


You should have done something like:

Sun - REST
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Workout 1
Wed - Rest
Thurs - Cardio
Fri - Workout 2
Sat - Rest
Sun - Rest
Mon - BACK ON TRACK.



If I were you... Then take today as a 'normal' workout and I would start again from tomorrow and do it PROPERLY:
Sun - WORKOUT

Mon - REST
Tues - REST
Wed - WORKOUT 1
Thurs - LIGHT CARDIO (30-45 minutes of LOW intensity - eg: incline walking)
Fri - REST
Sat - WORKOUT 2
Sun - LIGHT CARDIO
Mon - REST
TUES - BACK TO LIFTING


Increase rest intervals to 1.5 minutes and drop it to 16 sets TOTAL per workout.

It is not going to kill you to take this week lightly. Your calories will decrease anyway as you will not be taking in your PWO shakes - so just do rest day calorie intakes on your rest days, do slightly higher on your light cardio days and do more again on your light workout days....

Stop being stupid!! Just do what is right for your body and EASE UP you twit!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - Doing 3 high volume weights sessions is NOT a deloading week.
> 
> TWO WORKOUTS of LOW VOLUME is a de-loading week!!!!
> 
> ...


hahah ok Thanks Emma.
I'll go with the plan yous et out for me and I'll adjust my workouts.
I'll make Workout 1 what I was going to do for Workout C (which modified sets adn RI) then Workout 2 what I did today.
The only problem with this is that I'm going to just getting back into lifting the day of the food-a-thon .. is this alright??
I just dont' feel .. 'safe' about it as much anymore. To do it like this ..
Is there anyway I could do this?
Sun - What I did today
Mon - REST
Tues - Workout B
Wed - Light cardio
Thrus - workout C
Fri - light cardio
Sat - off
Sun - back to lifting ..

probably not right? .. *sigh* I just really hope this doesn't affect my pysique.
I'm lowering cals / carbs all this week, if I'm to do the plan you laid out .. that'd be alright right?
Like I'm talking Avg for week 2700 cals, and at most 200G of carbs a day. Aiming for 150G a day.
help prep myself I guess .. (but now I'm scared of looking 'flat' all through the week with the less carbs!  sooo confusing.)

Also core work? Allowed?
Help? .. hahah god I don't know what to think now ..

Pics are coming tomorrow by the way.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2006)

Arg .. ok. Just took the pictures with my brother .. they came out .. 'alright' I guess.
We took so many (30 in total) .. just becuase the camera isn't picking up on striations .. my brother could see them and was liek 'THERE I got a good picture of them' But after we'd look at the pictures they weren't there  it was so fustrating. I thought maybe I was just imagining my veings / straitions but my brother said he could see them too, it was pissing him off that they weren't showing up.
So basically .. when you see them just imagine myself a little more cut and veiny (ps just took them *right* before I'm about to hit the sack so I'm a little bloated in them. Gonna try taking an ab shot tomorrow morning in the mirror.)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahah ok Thanks Emma.
> I'll go with the plan yous et out for me and I'll adjust my workouts.
> I'll make Workout 1 what I was going to do for Workout C (which modified sets adn RI) then Workout 2 what I did today.
> The only problem with this is that I'm going to just getting back into lifting the day of the food-a-thon .. is this alright??
> ...


Tom, with your diet, your physique isn't going to be affected at all in the course of one week.  Why don't you just grab a big fat book and lay off the gym for a week.  You'll probably come back stronger and healthier than before.  Mix in some light cardio if you want, but you are reading way too deep into this.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The only problem with this is that I'm going to just getting back into lifting the day of the food-a-thon .. is this alright??


Tom...   Don't make me get REALLY cranky!!!  

I am serious...  Stop being an absolute idiot - you can't allow yourself to be consumed by this irrational fear that one week of less training is going to do you harm! 

Do you REALLY think that it is going to do you that much damage?! 



> Is there anyway I could do this?
> Sun - What I did today
> Mon - REST
> Tues - Workout B
> ...


NO!! 


Sun - Take it as a normal day...

So start your rest from tomorrow -
Mon - REST
Tues - REST
Wed - Workout 1 
Thurs - Light Cardio
Fri - REST
Sat - Workout 2
Sun - Light cardio
Mon - REST
Tues - Back to lifting


Your weights sessions should be *FULL BODY, LIGHT ROUTINES!! LESS THAN 16 SETS TOTAL WITH LOW REPS, LONG RESTS AND LIGHT WEIGHTS!*

NOT the ones you posted above - that much volume is NOT a deloading!!



> *sigh* I just really hope this doesn't affect my pysique. I'm lowering cals / carbs all this week, if I'm to do the plan you laid out .. that'd be alright right?[/


It is not going to - not unless you gorge yourself for the entire week.

And don't be stupid - lowering calories off your already cutting calorie level is just... well... stupid! 

As steve said - you will see GAINS over the week if you do it properly... 

Pull your cals back to maintainence calories (you shouldn't diet for longer than 6-8 weeks without a 1-2 week diet break - this is probably why your diet has stalled - you need to 'reset'). Eat moderate carbs, moderate protein, moderate fat. ALLOW YOURSELF TO RECOVER... 

This will mean that when you get back to dieting you will see BETTER RESULTS!! How can you expect to 'go back to dieting' and to get results if you CUT CALORIES and cause your body to slow down even further?! 



> Also core work? Allowed?
> Help? .. hahah god I don't know what to think now ..


Do a LITTLE ab work on your light cardio days. A LITTLE = 6-9 sets TOTAL.


*sigh*

But I am just giving you my opinion - if you want to try to continue what you were doing then you have the right to do that... But you also have to think about what that might mean for future recovery and for your body/health/gains in general...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok Thanks guys. I appreicate it, I just need that intial push ..
I know what you guys are saying, and I know what your saying is all true. It's just .. now after a year and a half of training and dieting I'm finally seeing results. For once I feel like I'm actually 'going somewhere' and I just got scared at the thought of losing it all in one week (yes not going to happen but that's the way my mind works  ) really scared me.
Will pull cals back up to 2800-2900 (maintance is 3000 but that's with exercise and carb cycling so I'm thinking 2800-2900 should be fine)

6-9 sets are plenty hahah I normall do 4x a week of 6 sets.
(ps I'm assuming stretching is alright? hahah sorry for the questions!)

Pics are coming.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

*Set 1*

Here's some leg pics ..
I have no clue how to pose for these  first one I'm not even flexing my legs .. if I'm sitting and I flex my legs you can tell the seperation between my quads and hamstrings ..
I didn't want to experiment with posing / angles becuase my legs are  worthy. Please ignore the red blotches  I'm in the midst of trying to fix them. Just need to save up enough money ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

*Set 2*

Heres some chest pics .. sorry about half way through I changed the lighting in my room in an attemt for the camera to pick up for detail (my strations / veins.) didn't work .. in fact I think it made things worse .. but you get the jist of how I'm starting to look.
Also LOL ignore my hair / stoned expersions. This is after an 8 hour shift at work / not shoewring that day / having the fly and blowing my nose ALL day (hence the red nose / face) I'll try and get better face pics on the food - a - thon LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

*set 3*

Set 3 haha. God I do NOT KNOW HOW TO POSE!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

*set 4*

These were taken after I made the ligh5 adjustments (+ I just don't know how to pose ..) .. so my back actually looks alot more defined. I think it's starting to become one of my stronger points. Espically if you guys could see what I see in the mirror. These pics were shitty.
But hey .. I think I finally have the 'V' I would have killed for last year


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

Tried taking an ab pic this morning .. wasn't happening the flash kept catching the mirror. But basiclly I can see the outline of 4 of them .. and then in the morning (espically when flexed) I can see almost all six. and theres two veins around my hips.

But anyways .. what would you guess my BF is around?? 11%? (mind you too I'm just *slightlymore cut than these pics show)
130 - 135lbs with 7-9% BF (or well enough to let the abs come in) possible?? (I'm 143.5lbs in those pics)*


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 27, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking good, Tom! I can see striations on your shoulders in the most muscular flex pics (set 3). I would say you are making excellent progress! Just keep it up and keep building


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 27, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok Thanks guys. I appreicate it, I just need that intial push ..
> I know what you guys are saying, and I know what your saying is all true. It's just .. now after a year and a half of training and dieting I'm finally seeing results. For once I feel like I'm actually 'going somewhere' and I just got scared at the thought of losing it all in one week (yes not going to happen but that's the way my mind works ) really scared me.


Relax tom... You will be fine!



> 6-9 sets are plenty hahah I normall do 4x a week of 6 sets.
> (ps I'm assuming stretching is alright? hahah sorry for the questions!)


2 x a week (with your cardio) only 6-9 sets total for abs.
And stretching is fine.



> Pics are coming.


    

FINALLY! 

You look fantastic! A LOT of good work has been done! Back is certainly improving - as are your delts! You have gained a lot of muscle in these two areas! Your quads have come up a LOT too - which is great (who wants chicken legs?! LOL!  And biceps are growing too! 

Although you do not want it, I feel you could use a bit more mass on your chest - to balance you out a little more... At the moment you don't have 'pecs'... So maybe you could add a little more chest work in?

BF% wise.... Hmmm.... I would say around 11-12% ish would be a good figure...  WOO HOO!! 

But you could be lower - it is hard to say because you don't have the hugo muscle 'mass' that will allow a more accurate visual (when you have more muscle mass it 'squishes' things more - so you can see striations etc more easily and it will allow us to give you a visual reading more easily).




And I REALLY think you need to reconsider 130...  At the moment you are looking skinny - you try to take 10 pounds off that and ask yourself if you will still look as good as you do now or whether you will look gaunt and icky...

I know people say you can't but you can/will make it to 6% and you CAN maintain there - but you will need to get some more muscle beforehand if you want to achieve this. As you get under 10% you will lose more muscle as you diet - and if you do not have that muscle mass to begin with, you just end up looking like a smaller version of you and your BF% will not go down...

Just think about it a little ok...



Hope you are feeling better today!? Are you still sick??


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You look great!


Thanks Jaime. hahah still so much needs to be done .. get rid of some of the pudge left.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Looking good, Tom! I can see striations on your shoulders in the most muscular flex pics (set 3). I would say you are making excellent progress! Just keep it up and keep building


Normally those straitions are there without me even having to flex them. Like I also have some really good straitions in my chest .. the camera just wasn't picking it up and I have no idea why .. same with my veins.  haha it was fustrating the hell out of my brother though.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> FINALLY!
> 
> You look fantastic! A LOT of good work has been done! Back is certainly improving - as are your delts! You have gained a lot of muscle in these two areas! Your quads have come up a LOT too - which is great (who wants chicken legs?! LOL!  And biceps are growing too!


 hahah thanks.  Ya those areas have grown alot .. My legs .. meh. Like I wouldn't mind them being smaller but I guess I'm sorta fine with them now .. I know in my last set of meausurements they increased.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Although you do not want it, I feel you could use a bit more mass on your chest - to balance you out a little more... At the moment you don't have 'pecs'... So maybe you could add a little more chest work in?


 hahah really?? It's usuallymy chest I get the most compliments on.. the other day one of my friends went to brush off somethign that was on my shirt and she went 'HOLY FUCK! nice PECs' and started touching them .. then a girl that was nearby came and touched them too LOL. Hmm .. not really sure where I could add some more chest work in. Maybe on my heavy days .. but my chest is improving becuase prior to this routine all I did was 2 sets of pressing and 3 sets of flies. In this routine I've been doing more and I have seen improvements. I'll see with my next set of measurements. This Saturday.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> BF% wise.... Hmmm.... I would say around 11-12% ish would be a good figure...  WOO HOO!!
> 
> But you could be lower - it is hard to say because you don't have the hugo muscle 'mass' that will allow a more accurate visual (when you have more muscle mass it 'squishes' things more - so you can see striations etc more easily and it will allow us to give you a visual reading more easily).


 Well like I was explaining to Adrian .. you can sort of see the striations in my shoulders in those pics .. but in real life I don't even need to be flexing and the strations will show up. I also have some good ones inbetween my chest when flexed .. but the camera just didn't want to pick it up .. and morning flexed you can see all four abs.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And I REALLY think you need to reconsider 130...  At the moment you are looking skinny - you try to take 10 pounds off that and ask yourself if you will still look as good as you do now or whether you will look gaunt and icky...


 Well .. I mean 130 is the LOWEST I'm going to go. I don't find my self all that 'skinny'  .. but I'm just gonna lose the weight verys lowly and recomp my body sort of at the same time. I mean .. I've been cutting for almost two months now and I've lost 2lbs in total I believe LOL.  


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I know people say you can't but you can/will make it to 6% and you CAN maintain there - but you will need to get some more muscle beforehand if you want to achieve this. As you get under 10% you will lose more muscle as you diet - and if you do not have that muscle mass to begin with, you just end up looking like a smaller version of you and your BF% will not go down...
> 
> Just think about it a little ok...


 I'm just going to try and see what happens .. I guess I'm going for more of a 'bruce lee' type look. He was LEAN. and around my height (5'7 I believe ..) 130lbs. So I mean ..  I know it's possible. Just can I? Do I have the genes? Will this be the only point in my life when I can get to this point by taking advantage of my hormones and my high testosterone levels? I just want to try .. and so far it's been working. I think if I could get to 135lbs around 7% BF I'd be happy. I'd be more than happy. It'd be my ideal body.
Just gonna stick to how I've been doing it .. losing the weight very slowly aiming for half a pound a week and recomping my body at the same time. I've seen huge changes. For once in my life I can actually see my abs ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope you are feeling better today!? Are you still sick??


 Feeling a bit better .. sinuses are still really acting up. Throat is better, voice isn't scratchy. Good thing I'm deloading.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2006)

*Feb 27*

*Training - REST*


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - sprouted ezikel bread, PB, banana, CC, whey, fishies
Meal 2 - oatbran, chicken, olive oil
Meal 3 - oatbran, tuna, pot barley, chick peas, olive oil, yogurt, whey, iceberg/romain lettuce
Meal 4 - tuna, pot barley, chick peas, olive oil, yogurt, whey, iceberg/romain lettuce
Meal 5 - yougrt, whey, apple, olive oil, barley flakes
Meal 6 - chicken, fish oil
Meal 7 - CC, whey, PB, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2836 calories
76G fat (9G sat)
284G Carbs (49G fibre - not including veggies)
261G Protein

+ Some strawberry 'pop rocks' that I took from Marc ... 's mouth HAHAHA! Lost my Pop Rock make out virginity tonight : AND it was in a public place LMAO that store will DEFINTLY remember us now.

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, cinnamon, vinnegar, starbucks cafe americano
*Water - *3-4L

So .. didn't go to school today. Woke up feeling like shit. Went to Moncton after school with Kerry and Micheal and met up with Marc. Such an amazing night!! Also lost my up and under virginity tonight (you run up behind some guy and take your put it below their groin and then go UP AND UNDER!! bahaha a little tickle of the pickle!!) to Marc hahah! Kerry got him from the front and I got him from the back! Soo funny!
Night 

P.S. tomorrow it'll be exaclty one week until the FOOD-A-THON!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So .. didn't go to school today. Woke up feeling like shit. Went to Moncton after school with Kerry and Micheal and met up with Marc. Such an amazing night!! Also lost my up and under virginity tonight (you run up behind some guy and take your put it below their groin and then go UP AND UNDER!! bahaha a little tickle of the pickle!!) to Marc hahah! Kerry got him from the front and I got him from the back! Soo funny!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2006)

hahaha! It should of been me that got Marc from the front and Kerry got him from the back! .. lol that's our plan for next time. TICKLE OF THE PICKLE!! (LMAO I love kerry)

But more importantly was the losing of this virginity ... mmm



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> + Some strawberry 'pop rocks' that I took from Marc ... 's mouth HAHAHA! Lost my Pop Rock make out virginity tonight : AND it was in a public place LMAO that store will DEFINTLY remember us now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha! It should of been me that got Marc from the front and Kerry got him from the back! .. lol that's our plan for next time. TICKLE OF THE PICKLE!! (LMAO I love kerry)
> 
> But more importantly was the losing of this virginity ... mmm


 careful about being so brazen in public. It is asking for trouble as most people arent accepting.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2006)

^ Thanks but .. meh I don't really care. Let people say / do what they want.

We did it in a womens clothing sotre .. where the cashier people knew us because I'm usually there so much. They didn't care.
But we do other stuff in public to. We don't care ... why should we? I know someday something will probably happen but I'm not going to let that stop me from living life the way I want. I'd rather experience and live life the way I want and have something happen to me for it than constantly being in 'fear' of showing my emotions and feeling for the people I care about.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2006)

*Feb 28*

*Training - REST*


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - sprouted ezikel bread, PB, banana, CC, whey, fishies
Meal 2 - oatbran, chicken, olive oil
Meal 3 - oatbran, tuna, pot barley, chick peas, olive oil, yogurt, whey, iceberg/romain lettuce, strawberries
Meal 4 - tuna, pot barley, chick peas, olive oil, yogurt, whey, iceberg/romain lettuce
Meal 5 - yougrt, whey, apple, olive oil, barley flakes
Meal 6 - chicken, fish oil
Meal 7 - CC, whey, PB, barley flakes

*Macros - *
2855 calories
76G fat (9G sat)
288G Carbs (50G fibre - not including veggies)
261G Protein

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, Green/strawberry tea, crystal light, cinnamon, vinnegar,
*Water - *3-4L

Soo tired today. Hitting bed early .. !! I get to go to the gym tomorrow morning!! 

O wish my luck .. First Ballet lesson tomorrow


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2006)

OMFG GUYS!!!
Ok I get home at lunch and the dentist place calls and said that the dentists DID meet up and they just want to have another appointment to make sure I understand whats going to be happening. So I was going to head down tomorrow at 12:10pm and have the appointment then get surgery about 3 weeks later ..
Well get home from ballet and the phone rings. It's the dentist office .. She was like 'So .. last time you were here they basically already explained what was goign to happen right?' and I was like 'ya ..' and she went 'okya .. well isntead of comign down tomorrow for an appointment how about you come down here at 8am for the actual surgery??'


!!!!!
WHAT PERFECT TIMING!! Right in with my deloading week and everything!! And I asked her if I shoudl be fine by this monday to go out and party / the tuesday eat anything I want. And she was like O GOD YES! She explained to me basically that it's only the first day (sometimes the second) that I'm going to feel like shit / have to eat 'softer' foods. And that I don't have to weight 1 week before hitting the weights again, she said at MOST 72 hours!! OMG this is sooo perfect!!
Only downside .. two months gotta go around with long teeth with the tops being yellow (as the root of the tooth is yellow) but I dont' care cause in two months I'll have perfect teeth!!!
I'm practically screaming right now i'm soo excited hahaha!!
And tomorrow diet will be a bit messed .. i see myself eating jsut alot of CC, PB, Barley flakes, Yogurt, whey and oatbran!!
!!!!!!!!!!!

So deloading week will continue as planed excpet cardio will be done friday instead of tomorrow as I have to be in moncton by 8am  that's gonna be fun ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ....she went 'okya .. well isntead of comign down tomorrow for an appointment how about you come down here at 8am for the actual surgery??'



*
WOOOO HOOOO!!!!
*​

YAY! That is fantastic news!  Ohhhh... you must be so excited! 

 And you have so little time to prepare mentally - which is probably a good thing as it will mean you do not get as much time to be nervous!  

Good Luck!! You have to post piccies of how it all turns out!!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats Lewie! That's awesome!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats on the dental appointment. Are you getting a Face grill as well??  .. Just kidding .. We expect to see pics of your gleaming grin once done


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks guys 
Well .. this is how it went down. Got there and they froze my mouth .. only 5 locations 'hurt'. It wasn't 'painful' per say but felt akward. Anyways .. they did the surgery / stitched me up and I felt nothing. Then they gave me extra freezing to hold me off for the 45 minute drive home. They told me it was very important that as soon as I get home to go to the pharmacy get my tylenol 2, get home and take them before my freezing wears off. So 3/4 of the way home I started to feel the freezing coming off .. almost crashed three times on the highway. Get to the pharmacy and go to get my pills .. becuase it was a narcotic and a out of provice perscription they couldn't give it to me.  I explained to her that they told me it's very important I get that into me before my freezing wears off .. and she was soo sorry and she was like I'm not allowed .. so she told me I had to go to my family docotor and get him to re write the perscription. Luckily my Doctor's office is in the same building. So I stumble over to the doctors office go up to the reception lady, Lips swollen as fuck, blood just oozing everywhere .. it was all over my teeth and everything. and I explained ot her that all I needed was a perscription and she was like 'okay Lewie I'll tell him, it'll be one moment just go have a seat.' So i got sit down ... one hour later  (ya .. soon my ass fucking ass) the freezing has practically warn off and I'm in ALOT of pain. Then I see the pharmacy lady running into the office and comes straight over to me and she goes 'I'm soo sorry and I know your freezing must be wearing off .. I don't care here's two pills to start you off okay?' And she looked up at the reception and said 'You shoudln't have to be waiting like this' And she stayed there and helped me get the pills in me becuase I couldn't even swallow water my lip was so swollen (as also as soon as I got home I was suppos to be icing it). But I was already in so much pain .. after the pharmacy lady left I passed out from the pain in the docotors office. So then after another 30 minutes I was finally called in. I get in the room and the doctor goes "Oh my god lewie!! What happened?!' So I explaiend to him everything and he went 'AT what time did you have this surgery this morning?!' And I went 'Well .. it ended at 9:40am this morning' (it was 12:10 by now) so he went' I'm SOO sorry Lewie I'll be one moment' and he practically ran out of the room and came back with my perscription and went 'Once again I'm SOO sorry you should not have been waiting this long.' And he also asked if I was alright to drive home and everything. I think he was pissed at his receptionist. So I go out and get my perscription finally and thank the pharmacy lady soo much. She was soo nice to me. She was like 'I feel so bad .. like I should be feeding you soup or something!' I guess I looked soo bad / out of it everyone was talking about me. So Luckily I do manage to drive home safely .. get home eat then go downstairs and sleep. Woke up for pills / food. Then I just woke up again for more food / pills. I can feel my lip now / move it. Which is good cause I can actually eat and not have to gag reflex my food down. Pills must be helping .. my head is a little 'woozy' after I take them , and right now my mouth only slightly hurts if I move it .. espically the teeth. Diet wise I've just been eating -> CC, PB , Barley flakes, olive oil, whey , pureed fruits, And yogurt.
Macros will be
2830 calories
64G fat (10G sat fat)
311G carbs (47G fiber)
252G protein
 I was taking fish oil but then it hit me I should stop after I took two. Teeth are still bleeding. But they said thats normal.

As for the actual surgery .. went REALLY well! underneath my gums were just enamel , no roots so there not yellow at the top!!
It looks really weird though becuase my teeth are so long. But I don't care .. after I get my veeners (which will be in 2 -4 months .. the actual veener guy said 2 months to me but the gum surgeon told me 4 months today if I really want to make sure the gums won't grow back , so I have to see what's actually happening .. maybe  a happy medium of 3 months??) my smile is going to look sooo nice!!
PS didn't take pics. beucase my motuh is all bloddy and gross as hell. But I'll take some sometime within the next 2 - 3 weeks when it'll look it's best.

Well .. need to go lay down again and ice it some more!!
Might not bother doing cardio tomorrow .. depending on how I feel.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 2, 2006)

EWW!! But yay! I'm glad it's over and done with and beautiful!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww Lewie!! That is horrible!! You poor thing!  Are you ok now? How are you feeling? I hope you are a little better!!

God - you must have been in so much pain!! Grrr...  Stupid receptionist for making you wait that long - that is HORRIBLE!! I hope she got a talking to by your doctor afterwards!!

Take care of yourself today - and PLEASE don't do any cardio today!!! PLEASE!! Just allow your body to recover!!! If you are worried just lower cals slightly - but you REALLY need to rest!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats receptionist is one stupid dumb bitch!  Hope all else is ok. Just relax and rest. Dont fuss about calories as stuff. You might want to take before and after pics, just for yourself if you want.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! 
Hahah Emma .. You actually called me Lewie  LOL. And I hope to hell that receptonist got in alot of trouble  Like I explained to her all I needed him for was 2 minutes, just to write out a perscription!
I'm feeling alot better today, I think my pills are really helping. I can't smile yet or talk to much and if I move my mouth to much it hurts, and biting into things are tender on my teeth but other than that I'm good. All I did yesterday was sleep .. wake up 3 hours to eat / take drugs then back to sleep. It was sooo nice. I can't remember the last time I've slept so much.
K Emma I won't do any cardio today  promise. And nope I'm not 'worried' gonna keep cals the same  besides I love food to much not to hahah  .. the only 'stressful' thing I'll be doing is work today at 4 - 8. They need me .. I guess last night there were soo many mistakes , that costed my parents alot of money ..
Also tomorrow I'm gonna hit the weights as planed. They told me I should be able to get back to training on Saturday without any problems. I'm also going to be heading up to Moncton tomorrow to spend the day with Marc, were just going to have a relaxing movie day, nothing stressful. WE might hit a party of a friends for a bit .. but I won't be dancing / moving at all. I just really want to rest.
Also My lip this mornign wasn't swollen  That means I iced it enough!
But bad news too I have to start using this mouthwash thing .. that can discolor my teeth (a brownish / yellow  ) .. it can be removed by my dentist , but one of my front teeth is a crown .. and it can cause PERMENANTE discoloration. She explained it usually happens in Smokers / wine drinks / coffee drinkers so that means No more coffee for a bit / green tea  Like I'm so depressed about that ... I'll also have to time it right as to eat stuff like cinnamon / crystal light away from the times I take the mouthwash.

I've also decided that within my routines / training I need to emphasize more rest. For now on every 8 weeks i will be having a deloading week and every 12 weeks I'll switch up programs. This deloading week has helped me tons. And if anything I feel 'skinnier' than when I started -> I'm no longer getting 'light headed' , or feeling completely lifeless. I'm back to my old self. (well before the surgery came hahaha)

PS adrian the Dentists got all the pictures I could ever want  -> Becuase the Surgery went so well and becuase, in their words 'I was meant to have a beautiful smile, they're just helping nature along' , underneath my gums were just ENAMEL no roots, which means my teeth are nice and white and not yellow. They took pictures of every step during the surgery to show people that would like the same type of surgery. They also want me to pop in after I get my veeners from the other guy to see how it all turned out / take more pictures


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2006)

*March 3*

*Training - REST*


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Oatbran, yogurt, olive oil, whey, banana, strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, PB, Barley Flakes, Whey, strawberries
Meal 3 - Sprouted Ezikel bread, banana, chicken, PB, one bite of broccoli (too hard for my teeth still, hurt alot ..)
Meal 4 - Oatbran, yogurt, olive oil, whey,
Meal 5 - Oatbran, yogurt, olive oil, whey,
Meal 6 - CC, PB, barley flakes, whey

*Macros - *
2857 calories
71G fat (11G sat)
302G Carbs (45G fibre)
253G Protein

*Additionals -* SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar substitute,  crystal light, cinnamon, 
*Water - *No clue .. 3L+??

Tried eating my veggies today .. wasn't happening still to hard. And with lettuce and stuff I can't only eat with vinnegar, and I think that would BURN like hell  not to mention I think it'll just be two 'chewy' anyways.
Anyways ... Gonna try eating Apple tomorrow .. gonna cut it up really fine .. see what happens. Becuase I haven't really been 'chewing' my food more, or less I've just been putting it in my mouth and swallowing.
Umm ... I think I might need him to re-do a part.  I'm not sure if it's the stitches or swelling or what buton my front right tooth it looks like he missed cutting out a piece of my gums .. Arg.
But I'm feeling sooo much better. Very little pain / discomfort .. I think that's becuase I've been taking so much of my tylenol 2. Recommended is 1-2 pills every 3 - 4 hours , four times a day.
I've been taking 2 pills every 3 hours, goign over the four times a day. But the girl explained I'm basically my own 'doctor' when it comes to those and need to take them as needed.

Anyways .. woke up for a bit (it's saturday mornign right now 5am) to take some more pills and hopefully they'll do the trick and get me back to sleep. Also lip is a bit swollen today (yesterday it was fine) but she explained that on Saturday the worst of my swelling will take place. hahah this'll be cute .. seeing Marc today.
Omg he's been a sweetheart : So much has happened between us in the last 3 days. We've really fallen for each other ...


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2006)

*Weight / Measurments*

*Feb 11th ------------------------> March 4th
Forearms *~ 9.3" ----------------> 9.4"
*Arms - *12" ----------------------> 12.1"
*Chest - *38.6" -------------------> 38.7"
*Waist - *27.4" --------------------> 27.4"
*Under Naval - *29.1" --------------> 29.3"
*Thighs - *20.5" -------------------> 20.3"
*Glutes - *35" ---------------------> 35"
*Calves - *13.1" -------------------> 13.2"
*Weight - *143.5lbs -----------------> *145lbs 


*ARG!! So much for 'not being scared'  I put on 1.5lbs this week 
Arg .. I know some of it was fat as my under naval measurment increased. I don't even know what my maintenace calories are anymore?! I'm guessing most of that is water / glycogen .. but ugh still!! That's still bad becuase that means I'm not really 'depleted' for the food-a-thon.
Anyways ... I was *hoping* to be 140.5lbs before the food-a-thon .. well I'm 145lbs. So Over the course of the next days it's gonna be like like
Sat - 2200 cals (just cause I already had some shakes pre made)
Sun - 2000 cals (maybe .. 1500 cals here?? ..)
Mon - 1000 cals + alchohol
Tues - Food-a-thon
Wed - 2000 cals
Thurs - 2000 cals
Fri - 2000 cals
Sat - 2000 cals
Sun - Back to normal.

Unless Emma advises me otherwise ..

And I'll be weighing myself each day during this. (and I'm started to get really tempted to jsut start weighing myself each day from now!! .. I'm basically right back to where I started ! Which was around November 11th .. only difference is my weight is actually now higher , and everything is a bit smaller .. very tiny bit. Except calves there almost an entire inch thicker )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better today. I suggest do shakes. e.g. my breakfast shake everyday (coz i'm an old man who cant chew, you know  ) is Oats+ Pro powder+ apple+EVOO. Put in a blender and blend until smooth. If you skip chewing veggies/food for a couple of days, it is fine. Dont force yourself to chew. Just let yourself heal.

Yay on more weight AND getting smaller. It would suggest that you may have recomped nicely.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 4, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> [/B]ARG!! So much for 'not being scared'  I put on 1.5lbs this week


Tom - you have not been working out as much - water weight and glycogen will have increased... Don't panic.



> Arg .. I know some of it was fat as my under naval measurment increased.


That increase is NOT an increase.... 0.5 inches in an increase - 0.2 inches could be increased intestinal bloat.



> Sat - 2200 cals (just cause I already had some shakes pre made)
> Sun - 2000 cals (maybe .. 1500 cals here?? ..)
> Mon - 1000 cals + alchohol
> Tues - Food-a-thon
> ...


Sigh... Anything less than 140 pounds is rediculous for your height and frame... 

And just so you know - Bruce lee was Asian. His bone frame is about 75% the size of the typical caucasian males. If you aim for his weight you will look skeletal and you know it....  But  your choice.

And I HATE that you are going to drink yourself stupid again... But that is your choice too.

But you do not want my 'general advice' on this type of stuff...


So I will just give you advice on the depletion stuff... If you REALLY want to get serious about a 'depletion' for the next week you are going to have to change things a lot... But you have left it a little late... You really need 4-5 days PRE food-a-thon to prepare...

Anyway - 
1. drop calories RIGHT back (take it to 1500-1600 ish for rest/cardio and 1750 for weights days).

2. drop carbs except pre and post training. Pre weight training do a banana and yoghurt. PWO do skim milk and dextrose. Ideally, dextrose would be the best but if can't get dextrose then a banana will do. Total carbs ~70-75g for weights days. So have 30-35g pre workout and 30-40g post workout. On cardio days, drop carbs to 25-30g ish total. Pre-workout would be better for these too...

3. Rest of your carbs green vegetables (and psyllium). Don't count these towards total daily calories or carbs.

4. Fats at 0.4-0.5g/pound (~60-70g).

5. Protein 220g a day (complete only - so don't count vegetable protein).

6. So example of totals could be (NOT COUNTING VEGETABLES)
1500 on non-workout days (220g protein + 70g fats)
1600 on cardio days (25g carbs, 220g protein, 70g fat)
1750 on weights days (75g carbs, 220g protein, 60g fat)

Monday - drop most of the fats (take it back to 45g) and bring your total down to 1450 cals ish but increase protein (250g worth). Don't count green vegetables again. 

Stick to these levels for 5 days after your food-a-thon too... Then on your first day back, do a carb up. Something around 5-6g per pound lean mass... So 700g ish carbs. LOW fats (< 40g). Moderate protein (~180g). I would do a big-arse full body workout here too...  (not LOTS of volume - but LOTS OF INTENSITY!! So think 5 x 5 reps HIGH weight, LONG rests. 3-4 full body movements such as DL OR squat, bench, BB row then 2-3 other exercises such as biceps/triceps/hammies).

The next day, drop carbs back to 2-3g carbs/pound lean mass (~300-400g). Low fat. Moderate protein.

Then get back to normal the next day. 



> And I'll be weighing myself each day during this. (and I'm started to get really tempted to jsut start weighing myself each day from now!! .. I'm basically right back to where I started ! Which was around November 11th .. only difference is my weight is actually now higher , and everything is a bit smaller .. very tiny bit. Except calves there almost an entire inch thicker )


Tom - why are you worried about the damn scales??!! Really?! What the hell are they telling you??

Your measurements are going in the RIGHT DIRECTION!!! Scales mean CRAP ALL!! Your waist measurement/abdo measurement are MUCH lower than before... You are getting stronger, gaining muscle, losing fat and fixing all that stupid damage you did when you lost all that weight and yet you can't see the progress....!!!

What you have done is called RECOMPING... It is what you were AIMING FOR you twit! (hence the title of your journal!  ).


If only you were not so stupidly fixated on the damn scale weight and your unrealistic goal of being in the 130's then you would actually see that you have made stacks of progress and that you are actually looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 4, 2006)

ps: Keep weights lowish volume and low reps. And stay WELL clear of high intensity cardio... Moderate to low only... Well.. That is unless you want to kiss good-bye a whole-heap of good muscle.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Tom, congrats on the successful surgery.  If you are still having trouble with the veggies, here is something I do.  My 2 year old even eats veggies this way.

Chop your veggies and put them on a baking sheet.  Brush with olive oil, salt, pepper, season to taste.  Roast in oven at 375 until done (about 30-40 minutes).  Put veggies into food processor (or blender) add cottage cheese and blend to consistancy you want.  Now you have something that looks like hummus that is a good source of veggies, protein and carbs.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2006)

Emma thank you SOOO much for writting out all that for me .. I feel so bad. But .. you rlast sentence really hit me , the one about losing muscle.
And I thought about it and I don't want to lose any muscle .. I've worked so hard to get what I've got. I'd rather add on a couple pounds of fat before losing some muscle. So with that said .. I'm not doing the depletion thing.
Keeping things normal today , lowering cals tomorrow for the alchohol , doing food-a-thon , eating low carb / low cal the day after (and possibly thurs) then back on track Friday. My original Plan.

I'll catch everyone up on everyhting later .. I was due in at work at 2 .. it's now 2:13 

Once again I feel so bad  .. You wrote all that out .. ack. thank you so much though, I appreciate it tons and you probably stoped me from doign something I really would have regreted in the long run. thank you Emma.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2006)

*March 4*

*Training - Wokrout 2 - *1:30RI for everything
*Squats - **95lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Bent Over BB Rows - **60lbs* 12, 12, 12
*DB Press - **25lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Straight ARm pulldown - **30lbs* 12, 12
*Seated DB press - **20lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Pull Throughs - **15lbs* 12, 12


*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Ezikel Sprouted Bread, banana, Chicken
Meal 2 - CC, barley flakes, pysllium, whey, banana
Meal 3 - Chicken, iceberg/romain lettuce
Meal 4 - Oatbran, yogurt, olive oil, whey,
Meal 5 - Yogurt, whey, olive oil
Meal 6 - Yogurt, whey , olive oil
Meal 7 - CC, barley flakes, pysillium ,whey, PB

*Macros - *
2076 calories
42G fat (8G sat)
174G Carbs (17G fibre not including veggies and pysllium)
248G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar substitute,  Starbucks espresso
*Water :* 3-4L

Spent the day with Marc hahaha .. I now have my first hicky ever .. and also one of my stitches broke  So we gotta be a little more easy ..
We went to a friends party .. it was soo much fun!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2006)

*March 5*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Core
*45 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline 
*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey , olive oil, oat bran
Meal 2 - CC, barley flakes, whey, strawberries, ezikel sprouted bread
Meal 3 - strawberries, iceberg/romain lettuce, yogurt, whey, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - chicken , iceberg/romain lettuce, olive oil , yogurt, fsihies
Meal 5 - tuna, iceberg/romain lettuce, olive oil, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barely flakes, PB, pysllium

*Macros - *
2128 calories
52G fat (7G sat)
179G Carbs (20G fibre not including veggies)
233G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar substitute, green tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Worked all day 
And I can eati all my veggies with no problems now  (thanks though Boiler)
Tomorrow is VOO-DOO .. then it's the Food-a-thon will be taking pics!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say hey tom-tom!  Sorry if you thought I was getting cranky at you! I wasn't - I was just getting concerned about you and your fixation on '130'...

Anyway - I am glad your mouth is feeling soooo much better! YAY! Have HEAPS fun in Mocton!  And take LOTS of piccies for us!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok sorry about the lack of updates. I've just been really busy ... I'll try and catch this thing up.
MONDAY ---
Well .. after school I headed straight to marc's with the girls to get ready for voo-doo. Well ... hmm after we got to voo-doo I was booted after only one hour. They caught be puking the washroom ... I was soo drunk. I can't remember anything. So I got kicked out, Marc came with me went back to his house and then puked alot more apparently.  From what I heard it would of been so fun if I had of actually been there and would of been able to remember it. So ..
TUESDAY --
Woke up to marc with a bowl full of strawberries and a tub of whiped cream .. problem was, was I was going through a very very VERY (I can't stress it enough .. ugh) hangover. My head .. ugh. So I had to lay down for another 30 minutes. Woke up .. did the whole strawberry and whiped cream thing and went through the food-a-thon. Becuase of the Hangover .. I was disappointed in the amount I ate. But it couldn't be helped. I threw up (very tiny amounts) like 5 times .. it just wasn't sitting. I was soo sick the entire day. Marc felt the same way. But it was still a great day none the less ... although you guys might be mad  I sorta forgot my camera back home .. so there's no pictures .. sorry!! Then in the afternoon we came back to amherst I went to the gym (ugh .. hang over +loaded full of food + Heavy squating = omg I'm going to puke EVERYWHERE!!) then after the gym we went to the restaurant and then spent the rest of the night watching the oscars together (he taped them for me). 
WEDNESDAY ---
Woke up feeling a bit better. Me and Marc was sooo tired .. like fuck. We took soo many naps together. Umm took him to the school at lunch hour to meet some of my friends , then we headed back to moncton and I got the stitches removed from my mouth! Omg it look sooo good. I've gotten so many compliments on my new smile. Then we went back to his house for the night ..
THURSDAY --
Well nothing really happened today. First day back to school after missing a week. Ugh .. it was burutal. So much to catch up on. / I probably failed both my tests I had to do. Anyways then I also worked tonight .. missing Marc. But I'm heading back up for a party tomorrow night (NOT DRINKING) and spending the night there.  Can't wait. 

Also .. for now on when I drink it'll be very little amounts. And only COOLERS no hard liquor. My body just doesn't agree. I'm at the point where if it came down to hard liquor or being sober, I'd MUCH rather be sober. It's just not worth it.
And Next food-a-thon there will be no hang over to slow me down!! I was really upset becuase I didn't get to eat half as much as I was hoping  .. it was still alot. Like I'm estimating around 8000 cals , but on normal conditions I could of eaten butloads more.
----------------------------EDIT-----------------------------------
Umm just so I don't have to make a second post ..
Mon - 1200 cals + Booze (pint of vodka)
Tues - Food-a-thon (I'll list this below) (Heavy Push .. didn't go to well , shoulder is acting up from lack of rotator cuff work, Lower back was not liking the squats .. and strength was down for some stuff becuase I didn't plan pre nutrition well. + 20 mins of 4mph at 10% incline)
Wed - 1600 cals (50G of carbs) (45 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline)
Thurs - 2800 cals (Heavy Pull, This was a better workout this morning. Strength was good, getting back into the hang of it. + 10 minutes of intervals)

Okay Food-a-thon
*Meal 1 -
*Package of strawberries, Half a Tub of Full Fat whipped cream, Protein bar.
*Meal 2 - *
Protein Bar, half of a Venti sized strawberries and creme frappacino, 5 brownie square things (including a cheesecake one), one Large TCBY shiver scor ice-cream
*Meal 3 - 
*A McChicken combo at McDonalads (McChikcen and Fries)
*Meal 4 - *
2 slices of 12" pizza, 7 fingres of a 12" Garlic Fingers, 1/4 of a med. Oreo Mint chcolate blizzard
*Meal 5 - *
3 chicken fingers, 3/4 large poutine, 1L of chocolate milk, 1 egg roll, 2 fried wontons.
*Meal 6 - *
1 slices of 12" pizza, About .. 1 -2 cups of vanilla frozen yogurt, Chocolate  Milk .. about 3 cups or so, 1 cinnamon crisp wafer thingy

Like I said .. very dissapointing .. and after actually looking at it I doubt that was 8000 cals .. it was actually alot less than I thought ..
Damn. I'm thinking I should just fucking re-do it next week during march break. Bah .. if only I could. Gotta wait another month until the next one  I'm hopign that was enough to act as a 'refeed' and tie me over till next month.. Apr. 7th .. But I know if I 're -did' it I'd probably just put on alot of fat or something. And it's not like my BF is low enough that it *really* needs refeeds.
SOO disappointing. All that food I wanted to eat .. but just couldn't.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Tom  Sorry to hear that you didnt have a good time at voo-doo and the food-a-thon. But it was expected with all that boozing  .. not like you wernt advised not to do it  .. oh well.. the experience has been had and hopefully a lesson has been learnt learnt  .. so if you are going drink a bit, just look up the tips i posted a while back... but better still try and avoid it as much as possible. You dont _need _to drink to have a good time


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey!! Don't get me wrong I still had a GREAT time!! Just wish I had of drank less / ate more. But other than that it was practically 3 straight days with Marc


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2006)

*March 10*

*Training - Light Pull + Core
Single Leg Press - *:45RI - *90lbs* 5/5 , *260lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 11/11 , 11/11
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *35lbs* 11 *30lbs* 12 , 10 BETTER ROM
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *60lbs* 12, 10
*Decline DB Fly - *1:00RI - *25lbs* 12 , 10 , 7+ 2 shit reps
*DB Side Lateral Riases - **15lbs* 10, 10 (rest pauses on 2nd set) *12lbs* 12
Superseted with ..
*Lying One Arm Tri Extensions - **20lbs* 12/12 ,12/12, 12/12

Good workout. I decided to reduce weight on Leg Extensions and Db Fly for a better ROM and really focus on ROM for my decline Flies. 
Result = A much better ROM / burn. But it also meant that no longer was I getting the 'light headedness' on just my leg press, but for every single set I got soo light headed. UGH! I was hoping that feeling would go with the deloading week. But I guess not .. so I guess I'm jsut going ot have to live with it , if it gets too too bad then I'll have to consider increasing RI.

Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** - *Skim milk powder, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *CC, barley flakes, banana , ezikel sprouted bread, PB, whey
Meal 3* - *Broccoli , chicken ,fishies , olive oil, oatbran
Meal 4* - *Romain / iceberg lettuce, chicken, olive oil , fishies, chick peas
Meal 5 *- *Romain / iceberg lettuce, tuna, olive oil, fishies, apple
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2800 calories
64G fat (8G sat)
321G Carbs (39G fibre not including veggies)
235G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon *hopefully a cafe americano from Starbucks*
*Water :* 3-4L

IT's finally March break!!
heading up to mocnton tonight for a party! Staying the night there with Marc , bahaha I hope my friend Mike comes with , I wasnt to get him LOADED! He's never been, he'd be hillarious!! hahaha Should be soo much fun tonight.

Anyways since I'm going to be gone tomorrow morning I weighed myself Today.
143lbs   (I'm actually down 2lbs since Saturday)
So I guess that food-a-thon did absouletly nothing to me .. not holding onto any water / glycogen / fat or anything. Weird  hahah not complaining though. It made me become even more tempted to have a actual food-a-thon Tuesday (one where I can actually eat!!)  . Hahaha but gonna wait till april!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 10, 2006)

Why don't you just go for it? I mean, if it had no effect on you, then it's obviously not slowing you down or anything. and you enjoyed it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Tom-tom!

Arggg... sounds like you had a  filled week!  And sorry to hear about the semi-non-food-a-thon. Oh well - there is always next month right? And at least you got to se Marc! 

(I am pleased about you deciding not to drink as much though.  ).


But  for forgetting your camera... I was looking forward to piccies!




> Anyways since I'm going to be gone tomorrow morning I weighed myself Today.
> 143lbs   (I'm actually down 2lbs since Saturday)
> So I guess that food-a-thon did absouletly nothing to me .. not holding onto any water / glycogen / fat or anything. Weird  hahah not complaining though.


Hmmm... just be careful on reading the scales... Remember what happened last time you had a weekend of drinking and barfing....?? Alcohol and puking can do funny things to water/glycogen stores.... (But I agree - it is a good sign that the scale didn't jump up 5 pounds! LOL).


Hope you enjoy you break! It sounds like you need it!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok sorry about the lack of updates. I've just been really busy ... I'll try and catch this thing up.
> MONDAY ---
> Well .. after school I headed straight to marc's with the girls to get ready for voo-doo. Well ... hmm after we got to voo-doo I was booted after only one hour. They caught be puking the washroom ... I was soo drunk. I can't remember anything. So I got kicked out, Marc came with me went back to his house and then puked alot more apparently.  From what I heard it would of been so fun if I had of actually been there and would of been able to remember it. So ..
> TUESDAY --
> ...


Translation:  Monday, got really wasted.  Tuesday, recovered (disappointed because I planned this whole food fest thing for weeks and then I felt like shit so it never happened.  Wednesday, got my stitches out.  Thursday, wondered why I blew Food Fest.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 11, 2006)

Lol, looks like boilermaker pretty much summed up the life of a teenager


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 11, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Why don't you just go for it? I mean, if it had no effect on you, then it's obviously not slowing you down or anything. and you enjoyed it


  hahah. Well I feel a little bit leaner actually ... so maybe it did have some sort of effect. Besides I dont' want to risk it. I really want to be in the 130's by mid - april. (or around 9 - 10% BF)


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-tom!
> 
> Arggg... sounds like you had a  filled week!  And sorry to hear about the semi-non-food-a-thon. Oh well - there is always next month right? And at least you got to se Marc!
> 
> ...


 Hey Emma! Ya it was certainly  worthy! But your right .. it was all worth it. I got to spend 3 straight days with Marc.
And I'm defintly not ever drinking that much again. Ugh .. not worth it! I can have a fun time without it!
Sorry about forgetting the camera .. I promise next time I won't forget it!!
LOL ya I w2as really ahppy the scale didn't jump up!! Last time I drank / ate some junk the scale went up 5.5lbs!!  Thsi time it went down 2 and I feel a bit leaner so no complaints from me at all!! 
And I certianly enjoyed my little break .. and now it's march break so I get another!! SLEEP!


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Translation:  Monday, got really wasted.  Tuesday, recovered (disappointed because I planned this whole food fest thing for weeks and then I felt like shit so it never happened.  Wednesday, got my stitches out.  Thursday, wondered why I blew Food Fest. *Went to school and failed a math test / got too stressed so I took 3 tylenol 2 pills *


 BAHAHA! although you forgot that tiny part on Thurs   I ended up getting a 13.5 / 28 on my math test ... really hoping I didn't fail my pyshics test too ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 11, 2006)

*March 11*

*Training - OFF*
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - oatbran, yogurt, whey, fishies, banana
Meal 2* - *CC, barley flakes, banana , ezikel sprouted bread, PB, whey
Meal 3* - *oatbran , broccoli, chicken, banana
Meal 4* - *chick peas, chicken, Romain / iceberg lettuce, olive oil
Meal 5 *- *Romain / iceberg lettuce, tuna, olive oil, fishies, apple, yogurt
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2543 calories
62G fat (7G sat)
262G Carbs (39G fibre not including veggies)
236G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Soo much fun at the party last night. Amazing Night.
Although .. at midnight I started getting a headache / feeling like total shit / really cold. I think it was becuase I spread my melas so thinly over the time .. so I ended up crashing a bit early. Slept for 9 hours .. got up , we all went out to Mcdonalds (they needed to clear there hang overs LOL) then had to head home cause of work .. after I got home I took a shower (my god I needed one bad .. there was Vodka / lemon gin all over my body *ahem* along with other things  I felt soo nasty ) Then after my shower I went directly downstairs and the moment I sat in my computer chair I like passed out and slept for a good solid 2 hours. Problem was Is that I had to be at work at 4 .. woke up at 4:40pm ..  Manged to get there at 5 ..
Don't know why I was soo tired. I had really good sleep .. 

Arg my first Light pull workout tomorrow since two weeks ago ..  This is the only workout I don't look forward too ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 12, 2006)

*march 12*

*Training - Light Pull + Core
Reverse BB Lunges - *:30RI between legs - *45lbs* 24 (12/12) *140lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*One Arm DB Row - *:30RI between arms - *45lbs* 12/12 , 11/11 , 10/10
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:00RI - *55lbs* 10, 10 , 10 , 10
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 12, 12, 11
*GHR - *1:15RI - 12 , 8 
*Incline DB Curls with rotation - **20lbs* 11, 11, 10
Alternated with ... :45RI
*Reverse Cable Flies - **20lbs* 12, 12, 12

 Gah I hate this wokrout.
Decided to switch the RDL's with GHR's. I just really hate doing Deadlifts and / or squats at a higher rep range. Really bad on my lower back ..
Anyways I actually liked the GHR's more. On the second set I really focused on lowering myself really slow then pushing off on my fingertips. Such a differnent feeling / burn 

Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** - *Skim milk powder, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *CC, barley flakes, banana , ezikel sprouted bread, PB, whey
Meal 3* - *Broccoli , chicken ,fishies, oatbran
Meal 4* - *Romain / iceberg lettuce, chicken, olive oil , fishies, chick peas
Meal 5 *- *Romain / iceberg lettuce, tuna, olive oil, fishies, apple
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2805 calories
64G fat (8G sat)
322G Carbs (39G fibre not including veggies)
235G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Sooo tired  Worked basically all day. Came home .. Talked to marc on the phone. Gah .. I think I soon might start playing the jealous boyfriend role. I don't know .. it's jsut there's this guy named Chris that's trying to get with Marc and no matter how much he tells him no, and that he's goingout with / loves me, he keeps persisting. And for some reason Marc and him always end up drinking together .. I don't know. I jsut don't feel comfortable. There's only been two incidents .. and Marc's told me about each, and nothing happened at each becuase marc kept shooting him down (even when he was drunk). So marc told me he's going to stop hanging around Chris for a bit .. so I feel a little more 'safe' I guess. I haven't really told Marc that I don't feel comfortable with him hanging out around Chris at all. Espically drunk. But .. I really don't want to start playign the jealous boyfriend thing and saying 'you can't hang out with such and such' ... he can make his own decisions. If he (if anyone) ever cheated on me , it'd be over. No if ands or buts ..
But I don't think this would ever be the case .. it's just the little worrisome voice in the back or my head. And I needed to get it off my chest ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 13, 2006)

*Feb 14*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*50 minute step class
10 minutes at 6mph with 5% incline

*Diet
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, banana , oatbran, fishies
Meal 2* - *Brocolli, chicken , olive oil
Meal 3* - *Romain/Iceberg lettuce, chicken, banana, ezikel sprouted bread, chick peas
*Workout*
Meal 4* - *Oatbran, CC, strawberries, barley flakes, whey
Meal 5 *- *apple, tuna, fishies, almonds, yogurt
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2547 calories
63G fat (7G sat)
257G Carbs (41G fibre not including veggies)
239G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/apple crisp tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Really tired  .. had an amazing night out with the girls tonight. So much fun.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 13, 2006)

O ya forgot to mention.
Saw a guy tonight I haven't seen in around 3 - 4months .. he looked at me and went 'Damn Lewie, your getting HUUGE!' ... 
I was like 'Omg are you calling me fat?!' and everyone (including the guy) went 'No! omg Lewie we mean Muscle .. not fat!! Idiot!'

So apparently I'm looking .. 'bigger'  Ack. I was hoping I was looking a bit smaller. Maybe they just mean I'm lookign more riped .. in which case  but if they mean Size


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2006)

Tom - LOL - don't worry!! You are no where NEAR huge! 


ps: good to see some vegetables in your recent plans

pps: DO NOT be the jealous boyfriend! Believe me - it will only drive Marc insane! Let him know your concerns, but if he says that he is NOT interested and would never do anything - then believe him and let him be... He will appreciate the trust...

BUT - If he ends up doing anything...    

ppps:  Sorry to hear about your exam... Is there anything you can do to make it up?


pppps: Ummm... Nothing to say here really! Just wanted to write another one! 


Happy Tuesday Tom-Tom!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 14, 2006)

Lew, you know Marc is crazy about you...everything you guys have done together since you've met just reinforces that. This other guy is just  a person from his past, that's it, but you are his present (I know that sounds cheesy, but I don't know how else to phrase it). He's yours...and that's it. 
And you are sooooo not huge. Muscular, but not huge. Gunter Shlierkamp is huge, you are muscular  Don't take these things so personally


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - LOL - don't worry!! You are no where NEAR huge!


 I totally agree. They probably see you as huge compared to what you _were_ after you went down to ~120. But you are not huge in any sense. So dont worry.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.
hahah yes the veggies have certianly been in my diet!  been eating soo much. It's certainly taking a toll on my wallet though 

And thanks about marc. I'm certianly not the jealous boyfriend type. He made the decsiion to stop hanging around with Chris for a bit all by himself .. besides I'm not really that worried. I have 100% faith and trust in him. What I'm concerned about is that I don't trust Chris .. and if they're both drinking together .. and alone. But Marc said that's goign to be stopping. So all is good


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2006)

*March 14*

*Training - Heavy Push
Squats - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 3, 3, 3, 1:00RI 3
*Bench Press - *1:45RI - *115lbs* 6, 6, 6
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *440lbs* 6 , 6
*Incline DB Press - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 0 *40lbs* 7 , 6 , 6
*Seated DB Press - *1:45RI - *35lbs* 4, 4, *30lbs* 6
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - 895lbs* 5, 4, 4

Good workout. Squats were a bit too easy so I threw in that extra set. Decided to take Emma's advice and work on my chest .. So instead of doing 2x3 with my bench press I've switched it to 3x 4-6. I also think I hit my limit with the incline DB Press  I keep trying but I can't get 45lbs up! So I'm increasing the reps on each set and tryign to get to 8 ..

Also I increased Banana and stuff today .. didn't get really light headed at all. Just a bit on the Bench press stuff.

Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** - *Skim milk powder, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *oatbran, strawberries , ezikel sprouted bread, fishies, Iceberg/romain lettuce, chicken
Meal 3* - *CC, whey, PB, barley flakes
Meal 4* - *Broccoli, chicken, oatbran
Meal 5 *- *Romain / iceberg lettuce, apple, tuna, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
3094 calories
55G fat (8G sat)
403G Carbs (53G fibre not including veggies)
245G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Good day  marc's over and spending the night .. he's actually asleep in my bed right now hahaha. Gonna go cuddle


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2006)

*Feb 15*

*Training -  Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Abs
*5 minutes at 4mph with 1%incline
35 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 1 5 incline
HR ~ 176 - 180

Up-right External Rotations - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 2x12 (each side) 2x10 (each side)

Landmines - 2 x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
Ball Pikes - 1 x 15 , 1 x 12
ss'
Cable Curnches - *40lbs* 2 x 20

Good workout, haven't had a good job in around 2 weeks .. reached around 180BPM. Lots of sweating happening.

Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
Meal 2* - *oatbran, strawberries , CC , whey
Meal 3* - *apple, Iceberg/romain lettuce, Yogurt, whey, almonds, fishies
Meal 4* - *Tuna, Iceberg/romain lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 *- *Chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 6* - *chicken, Iceberg/romain lettuce, olive oil
Meal 7 - PB, whey, CC , barley flakes

*Macros - *
2566 calories
88G fat (10G sat)
198G Carbs (23G fibre not including veggies)
247G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Nothing special really today .. Marc spent the night last night so we went up to moncton today .. saw Danika , then hung around his house for the night.  Just nice and relaxing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Tom. Still on March break? hope u you are enjoying your holidays.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Tom! 

Killer workout yesterday!  And you started doing scaptions?! How do you like them?

It sounds like things are going really well with Marc  I am so pleased to hear it!!  You'll have to post a piccy of him and you so we can see what he looks like!


Also - Just wanted to say bye before I head off!!  Speak to you in a few days!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys. Yup still on March break .. haha nice and relaxing.

LOL I've been doing Scaptions for a while now .. really like them!! 
Gonna try and get pictures up .. maybe next food a-thon?? April 7th? (or 4th? haven't decided ..  )


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2006)

*March 16*

*Training - Heavy Pull + Stretching
Sumo DL - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *210lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Underhand BB Rows - *1:30RI - *150lbs* 5 , 4, 4
*WG Lat Pulldowns - *1:30RI - *130lbs* 5 , 5, 5, 5
*Lying Leg Curls - **60lbs* 6 , 5 *40lbs* 12
ss'
*Seated Cable Rows -  **125lbs* 5 , 5 *80lbs* 12
*BB Curl - *1:45RI - *80lbs* 4 , 4, 4

Good workout! Although the reps on my BB Curls were down .. I think it's cuase I used a more narrow grip ..


Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** - *Skim milk powder, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *oatbran, strawberries , ezikel sprouted bread, fishies, Iceberg/romain lettuce, chicken
Meal 3* - *CC, whey, PB, barley flakes
Meal 4* - *Broccoli, chicken, oatbran
Meal 5 *- *Romain / iceberg lettuce, apple, tuna, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
3094 calories
55G fat (8G sat)
403G Carbs (53G fibre not including veggies)
245G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, diet pepsi
*Water :* 3-4L

Did absouletly nothing today.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 17, 2006)

*March 18*

*Training - Light Push + Core + Stretch
Single Leg Press - *:30RI inbetween legs - *90lbs* 5/5 , *260lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 12/12 , 12/12
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *30lbs* 12 , 11 + 1 crap rep , 10
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *60lbs* 12, 11 -:30RI - *30lbs* 11 PAUSE 8
*Decline DB Fly - *1:00RI - *25lbs* 12 , 10 + 1 shit , 9 + 1 shit
*DB Side Lateral Riases - **15lbs* 10, 10, 7 PAUSE 3
Superseted with ..
*Lying One Arm Tri Extensions - **25lbs* 10/10 ,8/8, *20lbs* 12/12

_Single Arm Deadlift - *BAR*  2 x 12/12
ss'
Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs * 2x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 2 x 20

Stretch - 20 minutes

_Really good workout this morning. I also uped the banan pre workout to 80G and didn't really get light headed  although I did almost puke during my core work .. holy fuck during the landmines I started sweating so bad , my HR went up to 160BPM 


Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** - *Skim milk powder, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *CC, barley flakes, strawberries , oatbran, PB, whey
Meal 3* - *Broccoli , chicken ,fishies , olive oil, oatbran
Meal 4* - *Romain / iceberg lettuce, chicken, fishies, chick peas
Meal 5 *-*Yogurt, tuna, olive oil, apple
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , strawberries, PB

*Macros - *
2790 calories
68G fat (8G sat)
314G Carbs (38G fibre not including veggies)
232G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, crystal light
*Water :* 3-4L

OMG umm wow. Did sooo mcuh fun stuff tonight!! We went up to Moncton and went to this teen dance thingy .. omg everyone there was like 12!!! hahaha it was sooo bad! But my friends were drunk and this was Karoke so we got up and sang 'Unbreak My Heart' , we got a girl from the crowd to come up and sing it to. LMAO okay we were SCREAMING! everyone had there hands over there ears and the girl that came up to sing with us ran off stage crying!! ROFL omg!! hahah then we got in this fight with this black kid who looked like h was 10 but he was like 'bitches I'm 15!!' hah then we almost got kicked out , then the black guy stole our St. Patty's day stickers!! (we had stickers all over our face / ann entire sheet and started handing them out to people!) and gave them all away! Then we left that place .. and we went to the Gay bar up there! triangles! LMAO .. we sneaked in .. TWICE!! omg it was soo funny! We went on like the dya were only the older people go .. this really gross 20 year old tried hooking up with me!! He tired kissing me and everything and a lesbian tried kissing Tiff!! ROFL omg and just a bunch of other crazy shit we did. Soo much fun. There's sooo many pictures .. I'll post em once I get em from my friend.

But now


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> We went up to Moncton and went to this teen dance thingy .. omg* everyone there was like 12*!!! hahaha it was sooo bad!


feeling old, were you?  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. this really gross *20 year old* tried hooking up with me!! He tired kissing me and everything


Ya, stay away from those old trolls!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2006)

Hahaha it was horrible Adrian! omg .. going back next weekend though


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2006)

*March 18*

*Training - OFF*


Meal 1 - Oat bran, yogurt, whey , fishies
Meal 2* - *chick peas, apple , Romain / iceberg lettuce, yogurt, whey, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3* - *Broccoli , chicken ,fishies , olive oil, Ezikel sprouted bread , banana
Meal 4* - *CC, whey, PB , barley flakes, 
Meal 5 *-*Romain / iceberg lettuce, chicken, oat bran, banana, fishies
Meal 6* - *Romain / iceberg lettuce, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 7 - CC, whey PB , barley flakes , strawberries

*Macros - *
2689 calories
66G fat (8G sat)
271G Carbs (43G fibre not including veggies)
252G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, crystal light, Starbucks espresso
*Water :* 3-4L

Went to Moncton and watched some movies with Marc. Omg tonight was my real last night of march break as tomorrow I work 8 hours  At least my car is finally getting fixed tomorrow ..

------------------------------------------

Also it seems the food-a-thon last week served it purpose. My metabolism is right back to where it use to be. Weight this week was 141lbs .. so I droped two pounds, so I'm bringing Calories back up to their old levels.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 19, 2006)

*March 19*

*Training - Light Pull + Core
Reverse BB Lunes - **45lbs* 24 (12/12)
*RDL - *1:00RI - *45lbs* 7 , *135lbs* 5 , *175lbs* 8 , 8 , 6 , 6 -2:00RI - *95lbs* 20
*One Arm DB Row - *:30RI between arms - *45lbs* 12/12 , 11/11 , 10/10 THESE SUCKED!  *30lbs* 12/12 
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:00RI - *55lbs* 11 10+ 1 shit rep , 10 , 8 *35lbs* 12
*Seated Row To Neck - *1:00RI - *50lbs* 10 , 10 , 10
*Pull Throughs - *1:15RI - *20lbs* 12 *25lbs* 12
*GHR -
Incline DB Curl with Rotation - **20lbs* 11 , 11 8 PAUSE 3
Alt. with ... :45 / :45
*Reverse Cable Flies - **25lbs* 10 , 8 *20lbs* 12

_Ball Pikes - 1x15
ss'
Swiss Ball Bride - 1 x 45secs.
ss'
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 1 x 20
_
Ok .. can't decide if this was a good workout or not . Firstly last Friday on the Leg Press I hurt my Right quad .. can barley go up stairs / hurts to bend it. I was hoping it wouldn't affect this workout .. but once I did the warm up set for the lunges I knew if I added an extra 100lbs I was going to be in alot of pain / would probably fall over. And that wouldn't be nice with 140lbs on my back  So I did some RDL's .. well becuase of the RDL's it affected my damn Rows and Straight arm PUlldowns.  My rows sucked ass .. same with my pulldowns , so I did an extra set for each , which then in turned caused me to lose some reps on the last set of my DB Curls. Also tried doing PUll - throughs today becuase at that point my leg wasn't in as much pain. It aggriviated it to do them though .. But I've decided I like GHR's better.
Anyways really hoping right quad feels better by tomorrow .. or step class is going to be be very ... VERY painful. It's doing a bit better right now. Gonna ice it ..
*and so help me jesus if it's not better by Tues for my Squats and the leg press again ...  I don't want another mixed workout.

Also had to cut my core workout short as I was running extremly late ..power went out last night and therefore there was no alarm to wake me up this morning which lead to me sleeping in an extra hour.


Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** - *Skim milk powder, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *CC, barley flakes, strawberries , whey, PB, ezikel sprouted bread , banana
Meal 3* - *Broccoli , whey, oatbran, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4* - *Romain / iceberg lettuce, tuna ,chick peas, apple, olive oil, Yogurt
Meal 5 *-*Tuna, Romain / iceberg lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2898 calories
65G fat (8G sat)
341G Carbs (42G fibre not including veggies)
242G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/ apple cinnamon crisp tea, black pepper, vinnegar, diet pepsi
*Water :* 3-4L

Ran out of Chicken and Cinnamon today 
Worked all day .. car is slightly fixed. Still some thigns wrong and I just found out the muffler is also going 
And tomorrow starts school again .. and I just realized I still ahve a math assignment to do for tomorrow ... and it's 10:50pm .. so double


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 19, 2006)

*St. Patty's day Pics!*

Here's the pics!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 19, 2006)

Strangley I didn't have an ounce to drink but I look jsut as drunk as everyone else LOL
I dont' have the karoke pics yet though


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like you had a great time on St.Pattys day!  Is that Marc in the pics? And making out in the toilet in the first pic  

Hope your leg feels better.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO!! hahah we didn't make out in the washroom .. but there was 3 girls and me in the girls washroom rofl. I've been in soo many girls washroom ..
Anyways .. GOD NO THAT'S NOT MARC!! LOL .. sadly marc didn't come out with us  .. it's a long story but we talked about it. There was a misunderstanding ..
Okay the first guy was some guy named terone I think .. haha we just randomly went and sat with him in Triangles. The 'larger' guy was the gross creepy one who was grinding me and tried kissing me  And then the girl in the yellow was the lesbian who tried kissing Tiffany (the girl that's in the washroom with me finger licking)

LOL so much that night. Like our stickers?! hahaha


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, nice stickers.. hope they didnt hurt while taking them off..


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 20, 2006)

Are those your veneer? You have a kick ass smile! (lol, in case you can't tell, i'm hitting on you)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 20, 2006)

Woo hoo!!! Piccies!  LOL - you guys are looking like you are having so much fun - even if you were being harrassed by random lesbians!  

But phooey - no Marc pics!  I hope things are ok with Marc? Nothing too serious? 

And sorry to hear about your car (geee don't I know that feeling well!!  ). Has it been too expensive for you?


And ps: If your leg is sore DO NOT do step class on it you idiot!  Just let it rest otherwise you will be out of commission for twice as long as neccessary! If you need to do something then I would stick to only a 45-60 minute low intensity session.... 


Good luck on your maths assignment.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Guys!
LOL nope Jaime those aren't my veeners! That's after my gum surgery .. the veeners will make my teeth a *little bit shorter , all the teeth will me even (length and width wise) and all spaces will be filled it 

Hey emma! LOL ya lots of fun St. Patty's day!! Everything cool with Marc , it was nothing. WE layed down and talked about it and realized we were both being a bit stupid and overreacted. 
Ya my car is now going to cost 70-80 bucks for the new muffler GAH! everytime I turn around something else is wrong with it ..
I wish I had of seen the step class advice earlier!! .. It was feeling better .. still I bit of pain , but I could actually walk today without Limping!  .. so I did the step class + Intervals .. it agreiviated it again. Had to limp a bit tonight .. but gonna ice it and hopefully it's 100% fine for tomorrow .. god I hope so.
Damn Single Leg Press  I hate / love that exercise so much. It always makes me dizzy / makes my legs INCREDIABLY sore! .. but I pulled something last time ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2006)

*March 20*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core
*_DB External Rotations - *10lbs* 4x12 (each arm)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 4x12 (each arm)

40 minutes of Step Class
:30 at 4.8mph 
:30 at 5.5mph
:30 at 6.8mph
:30 at 11mph with 1% incline
6 minutes of Intervals (__:30 at 4.8mph  with  __:30 at 11mph with 1% incline)
:30 at 6.8mph with 5% incline
:30 at 5.5mph with 10% incline
:30 at 4.8mph with 15% incline
3 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2x30 (15 each side) HR ~ 156 for these
ss'
Swiss Ball Bridge - 1x HELD for 1min , 1x HELD for 45secs
ss'
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 2x20

_Good workout today , lots of sweating.
LOL before the step class started this old woman started goign on about how well I do aerobics and told this other girl in the class 'Do you see him go? he flies everywhere. I wouldn't even attempt half of what he does' And then she went on to me about how I should start teaching the class  .. and I was laughing and went 'nah I dont' think I could do that ..' and she went 'Ya that's probably true, you'd go too fast for everyone else to keep up' .
LOL she was sooo cute. it's soo good to see someone her age there! Although I felt really bad the last class I was in with her she fell off her step and took a nasty fall 

Meal 1 - Oat bran, PB, whey
Meal 2* - *Chicken, fishies
Meal 3* - *Iceberg Lettuce, chick peas, chicken, banana, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4* - *Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, Yogurt, whey
Meal 5 *- *Oat bran, strawberries, CC, whey, barley flakes
Meal 6* - *apple, iceberg lettuce, olive oil, Yogurt, tuna
*Hungry .. probably gonna much on some Broccoli  *
Meal 7 - CC, PB, barley flakes, fishies, whey

*Macros - *
2696 calories
69G fat (9G sat)
275G Carbs (42G fibre not including veggies)
245G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Brown Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Tiring first day back to school 
Omg it's 8:40 and I still have sooo much stuff to do. It's insane .. gonna go get that stuff started hahaha!

PS it's officaly spring!!!  Good Fucking Bye Winter!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 21, 2006)

*March 21*

*Training - Heavy Push + Stretch
Squats - *1:30RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 5 , 5, 5
_Right quad was still tender , and my lower back / hammies are still killing me from Sundays workout. So I took these lighter.
_*Bench Press - *1:45RI - *125lbs* 6 , 5, 4
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *450lbs* 4 , 4, -1:00RI - *270lbs* 12
_Could of pushed out a bit more but wanted to keep it light for my leg ...
_*Incline DB Press - *1:30RI - *40lbs* 7 , 7 , 6
*Seated DB Press - *1:45RI - *35lbs* 4 , 4, 4 *25lbs* 8
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *95lbs* 2 *85lbs* 6 , 5, 4 1/4
_Really worked out not flaring out my elbows .. probably why I had to drop weight. Hit the Tri's good.

__Stretch - 15 minutes after my workout (Chest , Deltoids, Triceps, Quads and Glutes)
Stretch - 10 minutes in the evening (Lower Back , Hamstrings)

_Good workout This morning ..Arg my lower back / hamstrings are still sore from Sunday from those RDL's .. Gonna stretch them out tonight.
I've also been thinking about increasing Rep ranges to 6 - 8 on Seated DB Press and CG Bench press .. but I thought about it and I think I'll leave things the way they are. Why try to fix something that's not broken? I'm seeing strength gains which is the point of the heavy days.
 
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** -*Strawberry flavored Milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2* - *CC, whey, barley flakes, banana, PB, strawberries , ezikel sprouted bread,
Meal 3* - *chick peas, iceberg lettuce, chicken, oat bran, fishies
Meal 4* - *Oat bran, chicken, broccoli, fishies
Meal 5 *- *iceberg lettuce, apple, tuna, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB, fishies

*Macros - *
3168 calories
58G fat (8G sat)
418G Carbs (55G fibre not including veggies)
245G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Soo tired .. omg. Hitting the sack really really early tonight (and by that I mean probably 10pm  ) Carido tomorrow .. still deciding if I want to try out intervals .. I really dispise intervals and would much rather just run at a steady pace , but it's probably best if I did a few more sprints .. It'll depend on how tired / cranky I am tomorrow morning LOL.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 22, 2006)

if you leg is not better, then take Emmas advice and go easy on the cardio. Or even skip the cardio for a day. I would suggest that if your leg is not better by the time you next wo comes around, then skip that too. Just do upper body. But dont double the effort on it.

One step back, Two steps forward


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> if you leg is not better, then take Emmas advice and go easy on the cardio. Or even skip the cardio for a day. I would suggest that if your leg is not better by the time you next wo comes around, then skip that too. Just do upper body. But dont double the effort on it.
> 
> One step back, Two steps forward


Luckily My legs all better Now  Woke up and it was fine.
If I had a cardio or Push session the day after (or even 2 days) after I would of not worked it .. not by choice but becuae I literally wouldn't of LOL. But I took it easy yesterday and it worked .. all better now.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2006)

*March 22*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core + Stretch
*_DB External Rotations - *10lbs* 4 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 4 x 12 (each side)
*
Cardio* - total time 50 minutes. HR ~ 176 - 180 after intervals.
1:30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline
1:30 at 5.5mph __with 1% incline
1:30 at 6.8mph __with 1% incline
1:30 at 9.5mph __with 2% incline
18 minutes of intervals (1:30 of 10mph with 2% incline rotated with 1:30 of 4.1mph with 12% incline)
1:30 at 9.5mph with 2% incline
1:30 at 7.mph with 8% incline
1:30 at 7mph with 2% incline
1:30 at 5.5mph with 8% incline
10 minutes at 8mph with 2% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 2% incline

Negative Portion of Dragon Flags - 1x7 , 1x6, 1x5 + 1 crap
_*didn't get the 'correct' (or well better probably) form until about half way through the 2nd set thats why i did an extra set with these.
*ss' with
Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2x30 (15 each side)
ss'
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 2x20
_*Stretch* - 20 minutes (_Quads, Hamstrings, Lower Back, glutes)

Good workout, Got really sweaty. Glad I did the intervals and will probably continue to do it this way.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
Meal 2* - *CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, Oat bran
Meal 3 - Iceberg Lettuce, Tuna, Yogurt, apple, fishies, Almonds
Meal 4 - Iceberg Lettuce, Chicken, Olive oil, Fishies
Meal 5 - Iceberg Lettuce, Tuna, Olive oil
Meal 6 - Iceberg Lettuce, chicken , olive oil, fishies
Meal 7 - CC, Whey, PB, strawberries

*Macros - *
2683 calories
98G fat (11G sat)
193G Carbs (22G fibre not including veggies)
257G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

So I skiped school today .. to read  I woke up late this morning and had this craving, to .. simply Read. So I didn't go to school and I've been laying on my bed all day just read .. / on the computer reading about stretching. Get to drop my car off in an hour to get fixed , and I need ot get gas and some more lettuce .. then coming abck home to read even more.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2006)

*March 23*

*Training - Heavy Pull
Sumo DL - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 205lbs* 3 , 4 , 5
*Decided to try pyramiding up for the reps <shrug> 
Underhand BB Row - *1:30RI - *150lbs* 5 , 4, 4 *130lbs* 6
*WG Lat pulldown - *1:30RI - *130lbs* 6 , 6, 5 , 5
*Lying Leg Curl - **60lbs* 6 , 6, *40lbs* 12
ss'
*Seated Cable Row - **125lbs* 6 , 5 *80lbs* 12
*BB Row - *1:45RI - *80lbs* 5 , 5, 4

I woke up 45 minutes late this morning  needless to say pre workout training wasn't really all that great .. luckily it was a shorter workout day, so I waited about 30 minutes before hitting the gym (pre workout meal for me is solid food though  ) So I was also late for school ..

Good workout though.
 
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** -*Strawberry flavored Milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2* - *CC, whey, barley flakes, banana, PB, strawberries , ezikel sprouted bread,
Meal 3* - *chick peas, iceberg lettuce, chicken, oat bran, fishies
Meal 4* - *Oat bran, chicken, broccoli, 
Meal 5 *- *iceberg lettuce, apple, tuna, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB, strawberries

*Macros - *
3189 calories
59G fat (8G sat)
417G Carbs (56G fibre not including veggies)
249G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Was really tired throughout the day .. but at around 4pm I suddenly got all my energy back  First time in a long time. I could actually carry a conversationw ith someone without feeling drained!! (yes I've gotten to the point where actually talking ot someone can be taxing on me. It seems all I want to do is sit and sleep )
But tomorrow gotta wake up super early!! Gotta get mom to moncton at 9:30am for a doctors appointment .. I hope things are alright with her, and the extra tests come back negative ..
Anyways becuase I a RETARD I rented a movie tonight, knowing I had to wake up extra early tomorrow! So I'm going to get very little sleep tonight Night guys 

PS my abs are sooo sore today. Those Negative Dragon Flags hurt like a bitch .. like I find it hard ot actually twist my core  I love when my abs are sore!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
> *PWO** -*Strawberry flavored Milk rolled oats, whey
> Meal 2* - *CC, whey, barley flakes, banana, PB, strawberries , ezikel sprouted bread,
> Meal 3* - *chick peas, iceberg lettuce, chicken, oat bran, fishies
> ...


Ahhh... my plan is working..... Soon EVERYONE will be drinking flavoured milk PWO! 




> But tomorrow gotta wake up super early!! Gotta get mom to moncton at 9:30am for a doctors appointment .. I hope things are alright with her, and the extra tests come back negative ..


 I hope she is ok? Nothing serious?? Good luck to her! And drive safe!




> Night guys


Night Tom-Tom! 



> PS my abs are sooo sore today. Those Negative Dragon Flags hurt like a bitch .. like I find it hard ot actually twist my core  I love when my abs are sore!




Love that feeling!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ahhh... my plan is working..... Soon EVERYONE will be drinking flavoured milk PWO!


LOL I just wish I could get the SF stuff!! hahaha. After this week it's going to be chocolate milk   ! MMM


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I hope she is ok? Nothing serious?? Good luck to her! And drive safe!


Thanks Emma.
I just found out about 4 days ago cause I asked her what the appointment was for.
Apparently 4 months ago one of her nipples went inverted and the doctors thought it could be cancer. So she went and did all the tests and stuff. Luckily they came back negative. But they want to run a few more / the said they could fix the nipple for her. So *fingers crossed*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Was really tired throughout the day .. but at around 4pm I suddenly got all my energy back  First time in a long time.


I hate when that hapens  My body seems to know when it is gym time and tries to find excuses to get lazy. Then later, it is all ready to party. 

Hope you mum if fine.

And take a nap now and then, whenever you can


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I hate when that hapens  My body seems to know when it is gym time and tries to find excuses to get lazy. Then later, it is all ready to party.



I know .. ugh! It seems like I only get a bit of energy, after I eat my food  then about an hour later I'm starving mad again / have no energy 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope you mum if fine.


Thanks 
All is well .. she's just going to need to have surgery done to fix the nipple I guess .. with it being inverted and all 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And take a nap now and then, whenever you can


OMG naps  I wish I had the time!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 24, 2006)

*March 24*

*Training - Light Push + Core
Single Leg Press - *:30RI inbetween legs - *90lbs* 5/5 *270lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *30lbs* 12 , 12 , 10
*Leg Extension - *1:00RI - *60lbs* 12 , 12 -:30RI - *30lbs* 20
*Decline dB Fly - *1:00RI - *25lbs* 12 , 11 , 9 + iffy rep
*DB Sidle Lateral Raise - **15lbs* 10, 10 , 8 PAUSE 2
ss'
*Lying One Arm Tri ext. - **25lbs* 10/10, 9/9, *20lbs* 12/12

_Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2x30 (15 each side)
ss'
Single Arm Deadlifts - *BAR* 2x 12/12
ss'
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 2x20

_Good workout. Was a bit rushed though as I had to make sure I was out of the gym early since I had to take mom to  Moncton ..


Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana, strawberries
*PWO** - *Strawberry flavored milk, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *banana, ezikel sprouted bread, olive oil, fishies, iceberg lettuce, chicken , chick peas
Meal 3* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB
Meal 4* - *Oat bran, broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 *-*Tuna, iceberg lettuce, olive oil, fishies, Yogurt, apple
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , strawberries, PB

*Macros - *
2888 calories
70G fat (9G sat)
3335G Carbs (43G fibre not including veggies)
231G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/ apple cinnamon crisp tea, black pepper, vinnegar, diet pepsi, starbucks cafe americano.
*Water :* 3-4L

Took mom to moncton , brought marc back home iwth me  , worked  , then went out to the movies. TIRED


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Tom, just catching up again.  Glad your mom is OK.  Our governer is Canadian.  Only in America Not sure what made me think of that.  Maybe because you and Adrian are Canadian.  Oh well, have a good weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Our governer is Canadian.  Only in America


You are allowed that?  I thought that one needed to be a citizen to be in a position like that. Our curent Governor General is a canadian citizen, but she immigrated from Haiti.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 25, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Took mom to moncton , brought marc back home iwth me  , worked  , then went out to the movies. TIRED


Fun times, i guess?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are allowed that?  I thought that one needed to be a citizen to be in a position like that. Our curent Governor General is a canadian citizen, but she immigrated from Haiti.


She's a failed actress turned career politician.  Born and raised in Canada, but now a u.s. citizen.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, just catching up again.  Glad your mom is OK.  Our governer is Canadian.  Only in America Not sure what made me think of that.  Maybe because you and Adrian are Canadian.  Oh well, have a good weekend.


LOL Steve I award you 'The Most Random Post' award this journal has ever seen !


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2006)

*March 25*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Oat bran, chicken, broccoli, fishies
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, banana, Yogurt, whey
Meal 3 - Apple, Iceberg lettuce, tuna, strawberries, Yogurt, olive oil
Meal 4 - Chick peas, strawberries, Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, olive oil
Meal 5 - CC, barley flakes, strawberries, fishies, whey
Meal 6 - CC, barley flakes, strawberries, whey, PB

*Macros - *
2552 calories
65G fat (8G sat)
263G Carbs (42G fibre not including veggies)
230G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/ apple cinnamon crisp tea, black pepper, vinnegar, starbucks cafe americano.
*Water :* 3-4L

Ok so Calories are going to be lowered again. Weight is 143.5lbs  gained two pounds this week. Today was me and Marc's happy one month 
Umm starting next week I'll be changing around my diet and icorportating depletion / refeeds .. and umm I found this thread just now. particulairy This Recipe 
Now I'll be switching some things up .. like no sugar (substitute instead) and whatever ricotta cheese is I'll use CC instead. and Strawberries instead of Blueberries.

This is all assuming of course I'm not lazy and actually make it ! LOL

Also saw 'V for Vendetta' Amazing movie.
Night


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 26, 2006)

Happy Anniversary To The Cutest Couple Ever!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 26, 2006)

How about you consider bulking up to 155 or 160 THEN cutting back to 140.  That way, you'll put on a little more muscle and you will actually have some fat to cut off.  Then, you will be able to see progress in pounds, not tenths of pounds and you'll feel better about the progress you are making because you will be able to measure real progress on a more quantifiable scale. 

When I graduated high school I was 5'-10" and 160#.  I was a bean pole  Just a thought for you to consider.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How about you consider bulking up to 155 or 160 THEN cutting back to 140.


 I hope he listens to you. Emma and I have saying that since he joined IM around jul04. Getting him to get to 140 itself was a big milestone. I'm glad he got that far.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. and umm I found this thread just now. particulairy This Recipe
> Now I'll be switching some things up .. like no sugar (substitute instead) and whatever ricotta cheese is I'll use CC instead. and Strawberries instead of Blueberries.


mmm.. sounds yummy.. I'm too lazy to do pastries/cakes and stuff.. Cooking i'll do, but baking?  too much work. 

Not sure how CC will work with it. I think ricotta is a firmer cheese than CC from what i remember  cant be sure. I'm not really a cheese person  But it is a desert. It is meant to be a treat. Why dont you make it like the recipie says and dont eat the whole thing at once


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How about you consider bulking up to 155 or 160 THEN cutting back to 140.  That way, you'll put on a little more muscle and you will actually have some fat to cut off.  Then, you will be able to see progress in pounds, not tenths of pounds and you'll feel better about the progress you are making because you will be able to measure real progress on a more quantifiable scale.
> 
> When I graduated high school I was 5'-10" and 160#.  I was a bean pole  Just a thought for you to consider.



lol thanks , but like Adrian said ,that's what Emma and him have been trying to get me to do for over a year now. When I started this entire thing I was 115 - 120lbs, getting mself up to 145lbs has taken almost two years .. lots of ups and downs, but I have defintly made progress. I made a promise to myself to never go over 150lbs again ... and I just emotionally/mentally don't think I could handle it. As much as I would like to say it, I'm not 100% better, and honestly, I don't think I ever will be. I will always be fasinated with protruding collar bones, visible ribs and pointed hip bones. Yes I realize how 'sick' and 'disgusting' that sounds .. but to me. In my view point, it's beauty and it's perfection .. *sigh*.
Besides my goal is for 130 - 135lbs with 6 - 8% BF. Right now I'm at 143.5lbs with close to 11% BF. So I think my goals attainable, I've never been this lean in my life. Not even when I was 105lbs was I this lean. .. I'm actually a bit leaner now than what I was in my last set of pics. So I am seeing progress , it's just slow. And hopefully with my diet modifications things will pick up / go more smoothly.
Thanks for the advice though  I really do appricate it!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 26, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> mmm.. sounds yummy.. I'm too lazy to do pastries/cakes and stuff.. Cooking i'll do, but baking?  too much work.
> 
> Not sure how CC will work with it. I think ricotta is a firmer cheese than CC from what i remember  cant be sure. I'm not really a cheese person  But it is a desert. It is meant to be a treat. Why dont you make it like the recipie says and dont eat the whole thing at once


hahah ya. More than likely I won't get around to baking it! I'm lazy like that .. but who knows?! I actually might give it a wing!
hahaha it'll be for my refeed day. I'll need to eat about 130 - 150G of carbs in that single meal , so I could actually eat the entire thing  espically if I modify the recipe slightly.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 26, 2006)

*March 26*

*Training - Light Pull + Core + Stretch
Reverse BB Lunges - *:30RI between legs - *45lbs* 12/12 *140lbs* 11/11 , 11/11 , 11/11
*One Arm DB Rows - *:30RI between legs - *45lbs* 12/12 , 11/11 , 9+1 crap , 9+1 crap
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *55lbs* 11, 11, 10 , 10
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *50lbs* 11 , 11 , 10
*GHR - *1:15RI - 10 , 8 
*High Incline dB Curl with Rotation - **20lbs* 11 -*without rotation-* *20lbs* 10 *15lbs* 12
Alternated with - :45 / :45
*Reverse Cable Flies - **25lbs* 10 , 10 , 10

_Negative Dragon Flags - 2x6
ss'
Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2x30 (15 each side)
ss'
Cable crunches - *40lbs* 2x20

Stretch - 20 minutes (Back , lats, Bi's, Rear Delts, Glutes, Hamstrings)

_Good workout. I decided to do the dB curls without the roation .. omg such a better feeling. I could really feel the peak in my biceps and focused on squeezing the shit out of it.


Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana, strawberries
*PWO** - *Strawberry flavored milk, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2* - *banana, ezikel sprouted bread, PB, banana, CC, barley flakes, whey, strawberries
Meal 3* - *oat bran, broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4* - *Tuna, iceberg lettuce, olive oil, fishies, Yogurt, apple
Meal 5 *-*Chick peas, iceberg lettuce, olive oil, chicken, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , strawberries, PB

*Macros - *
2786 calories
68G fat (9G sat)
317G Carbs (41G fibre not including veggies)
228G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/ apple cinnamon crisp tea, black pepper, vinnegar, diet pepsi, 
*Water :* 3-4L

tired .. gah still need to study for my pysics quiz tomorrow!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 27, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I will always be fasinated with protruding collar bones, visible ribs and pointed hip bones. Yes I realize how 'sick' and 'disgusting' that sounds .. but to me. In my view point, it's beauty and it's perfection .. *sigh*.



Does this mean you're also fascinated with kidney/liver problems, heart conditions, premature death, loss of hormones? Just a though...please don't worry me Lewie...I heart you!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Does this mean you're also fascinated with kidney/liver problems, heart conditions, premature death, loss of hormones? Just a though...please don't worry me Lewie...I heart you!


I didn't mean it like that ..
I just mean, I'll always want to stay on the 'lower' side of the spectrum. It's just what I'm more comfortable with. 
You don't have to worry. I would never allow myself to run into those types of health conditions again  Not. Worth. It.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2006)

*March 27*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator + Stretch
*40 minutes step class
10 minute intervals -
:30 at 4.8mph 
:30 at 5.5mph
:30 at 6.8mph
:30 at 11mph with 1% incline
5:30 minutes of intervals 30 at 4.8mph alt. with 11mph with 1% incline)
*:30 at 11mph with 10% incline - Fastest I've ever ran.
*:30 at 4.8mph
:30 at 6.8mph
:30 at 5.5mph
:30 at 4.8mph

_DB External Roations - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 2x12 (each side) 2x10 (each side)

Stretch - 15 minutes (Hamstrings, Quads, Glutes)

_Good workout. I was dead.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Oat bran, whey, PB,
Meal 2* - *Chicken, fishies
Meal 3* - *chick peas, Iceberg lettuce, chicken, olive oil, fishies, banana
Meal 4* - *Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, Yogurt, whey
Meal 5 *-*Oat bran, whey, CC, barley flakes, strawberries
Meal 6* - *Yogurt, Iceberg lettuce, apple, olive oil, tuna
meal 7 - CC, Barley flakes, PB, fishies, strawberries

*Macros - *
2552 calories
66G fat (8G sat)
264G Carbs (41G fibre not including veggies)
227G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/ apple cinnamon crisp tea, black pepper, vinnegar, SF Red bull 
*Water :* 3-4L

OMG .. today = very hectic. Have just now had a chance to sit down .. and I have TONS of homeowork tonight .. I mean alot!
I'm also doing very poorly in math .. so I'm going in for extra help tomorrow at lunch AND after school. *sigh* 
I also accidently skiped my friggin last period english class .. see my afternoon went ENGLISH (50 mins) OFF CLASS (50 mins) ENGLISH (50mins), Now the only time I would of had to get my groceries would have been on my off class. So right after the first english I went out to the grocery store. Now I had to look around for some stuff as I need to pick some foods out for my refeed .. anyway I get 1/4 through the store, having entirly too much fun reading the ingredients / macros on basically everything I could find, I decide to look at my watch. It was 2:10PM  .. english started at 2:03PM. Needless to say , the grocery shopping then continued to take me another 2 hours ..
So now I need to seriously crack out the books and RAISE MY MARKS!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *:30 at 11mph with 10% incline - Fastest I've ever ran.
> *


 I dont think i can go that fast to save my life!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok So starting tomorrow I'll be depleting myself. This is how it'll go calorie wise (didn't want to send another PM to Emma  I've been bugging her non stop! I feel so bad .. )
*Wed* - 2550 cals (70 - 100G carbs) REST
*Thurs - *2700 cals (100 - 150G carbs) Depletion workout
*Fri -  *2700 cals (100 - 150G carbs) Depletion workout
*Sat - *2300 Cals (70 - 100G carbs) High incline walking
*Sun - *2300 cals (50G carbs + start of refeed) - High incline walking
*Monday - *REFEED - 4000 cals (35G fat , 772G carbs (32G fibre), 154G protein) BIG full body workout
*Tues - *2400 Cals (100 - 150G carbs) REST
*Wed - *2400 cals (100 - 150G carbs) REST (or possibly high incline walking)
*thurs - *Back to normal.

See how this goes 
*Emma if your reading this I'm hoping it was alright to bump the cals up .. if not I would of probably lost 2+lbs .. after I averaged it and stuff it was WAY under what I need .. even that up there is 100 cals lower than what I need* At least I think  hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 28, 2006)

*March 28*

*Training - Heavy Push
Squat - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 3, 3, 3
*Bench Press - *1:45RI - *125lbs* 6 , 5 /12 , 4
*Gah .. I hope I don't get stuck ..
**Leg Press - *1:30RI - *450lbs* 5 , 5
*High Incline dB press - *1:30RI - *40lbs* 8 , 8 , 6
*Seated DB Press - *1:45Ri - *35lbs* 4 , 4 -2:30RI- 4 -1:45RI- *25lbs* 8
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *85lbs* 5 , 5, 4 1/2

Good workout. Bench didn't prgress .. same with DB Press. I think I'm goign ot have to switch the DB Press to a lighter weight and higher reps ..
 
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO** -*.5% Chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey, banana 
Meal 2* - *CC, whey, barley flakes, banana, PB, strawberries , ezikel sprouted bread, fishies
Meal 3* - *chick peas, iceberg lettuce, chicken, oat bran, 
Meal 4* - *Oat bran, chicken, broccoli, 
Meal 5 *- *iceberg lettuce, apple, tuna, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6* - *CC , whey , barley flakes, PB, strawberries, fishies

*Macros - *
3086 calories
54G fat (8G sat)
408G Carbs (55G fibre not including veggies)
245G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

Wow. Very very hectic day.
Havne't had this crazy of a day in a long time 
Saw UltraViolet tonight .. wow.
Worst movie ever (well it's in my top 3 of worst. Catwomen and Sin city are the other two)

NOW BED!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

You got a garden plot planned out yet??  You can grow a lot of veggies in just a few square feet!!!!  Your frost free date for Moncton is May 24.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2006)

*March 29*

Hey Steve!!
hahaha I don't think I'll be starting a garden sadly  , I honestly think it would be so much fun! I've always wanted to start one .. I remember when I was a kid (like 8 or 9) me and two friends went out and bought all these different types of seeds in hopes of starting a garden. LOL You should of seen us trying to hoe out the ground for our garden LMAO. One of the dads had ot come and hoe it out for us .. he let us try for a good 5 hours though!
Anyways .. like I was saying I think it would be really fun, and something I could get into .. but I don't think I'd have the time. Like, with exams coming eventually, now I'll be having lots of appointments in moncton, I fidn it really hard just to find time to chill ..

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Training - OFF
Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, tuna, Iceberg lettuce, almonds, olive oil
Meal 2 - chicken, walnuts, fishies
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, Iceberg lettuce, almonds, olive oil
Meal 4 - CC, PB, whey, fishies
Meal 5  - tuna, Iceberg lettuce, olive oil, almonds
Meal 6 - Broccoli , chicken, almonds, olive oil
Meal 7 - CC, whey, PB, fishies, pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
2546 calories
152G fat (12G sat) 
84G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies)
209G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L

So today started the first day of depletion ... 
Weird. But for some strand reason I didn't feel as tired as I thought I would. Actually .. I had more energy than what I normally do . Weird. I didn't have that 'drained' feeling I normally do, just the 'tired from lack of sleep' feeling. But I had alot more random bursts of energy through out the day  Maybe becuase it's jsut the first day, we'll see how things are after my depletion workouts 
Ok so dentist appointment today .. gonan start bleaching my teetch April 12th to get them ready for the veeners so my smile is nice and white! Then were going to start things mid may , and end things in mid June!! Just in time for summer / Toronto! Which was my goal!  REally excited! 
Also saw Marc today


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 30, 2006)

Isn't 209 g of protein for your weight a lot?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 30, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Isn't 209 g of protein for your weight a lot?


Meh .. I usually have more, it's normally 230 - 250G worth. Just lowering it cuase I'm depleting.
And ya it's more on the higher side .. my LBM right now is around 125lbs .. so 125 x 1.5 = 187.5G
But I'm cutting ..so I like to keep protein a bit higher
125 x 1.75 = 218.75G
125 x 2 = 250G

Seems to be working. I like keeping my protein on the higher end of things. I think it's really helping retain my LBM.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 30, 2006)

*March 30*

*Training - Depletion workout # 1 *Second Run through
*Leg Press - *1:00RI - *270lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:20RI *270lbs* (12, 12, 12)
*Cable Flies - *1:00RI - *20lbs* (12, 6DROP*15lbs*6,) *15lbs*  (9DROP*10lbs*3) 1:20RI *10lbs* (12, 12) 1:30RI (12)
*One Arm DB Rows - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12/12 , 12/12, 12/12), 1:30RI *30lbs* (12/12 ,12/12 , 12/12)
*Lying Leg Curls - *1:00RI - *35lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:20RI *30lbs* (12, 12) *25lbs* (12)
*Straight Arm PUlldowns - *1:00RI - *40lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI (12,12)
*Lateral DB Raises - *1:00RI - *8lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI (12,12)
*BB Curls - *1:00RI - *45lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI (12,12)
*Rope Pulldowns -*1:00RI - *20lbs* (12,12) 1:20RI (12,12)

 Took me almost 2 hours to do. No sets were taking to failure (except a couple .. accidently), sets were very slow and controlled and lasted around :45 - 1:15 (they were lasting longer second run through so I increased RI between sets).
Around the second run through I started to get a 'flow' type feeling  like for instance .. on the leg press while waiting inbetween sets I could feel like I 'flow' going through my Quads. It was weird LOL.
Can't wait to do my second one tomorrow!

Might do some light stretching tonight.

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats,
*PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, whey
Meal 2 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Iceberg Lettuce, almonds, Chicken, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, fishies, pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
2711 calories
163G fat (17G sat) 
116G Carbs (8G fibre not including veggies)
199G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon 
*Water :* 3-4L


So went to the guidance counsellor tonight .. got some university stuff sorted out. I think I'm goign foir my BS in nutrition .. and not bothering with Kinesology .. not 100% sure though.
heading off to work soon .. then I got to go to a friends house to studying for a math quiz. I really need to pull up with grade .. I got a 60% in math right now and my last pyshics quiz I got a 53% on it  .
There's still 2 months though .. I got plenty of time.
Feeling kinda tired .. can't wait to hit the sack.
What I can't wait for more is monday .. REFEED! Yummy yummy carbs  I'm craving them so bad! LOL at least hunger isn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 30, 2006)

Arggg... I am REALLY late for work but errmmm tom.... cut that fat down to about 100-120g if you don't want to completely overshoot your cals... 

As I was saying the point of the depletion days are to deplete you of carbs, and drain you of energy and to create a massive calorie deficiency so you can supercompensate with the re-feed..... It is NOT a keto type set up!!

Your cals should be at the most 75% your normal. So I would consider capping your cals at 2300-2500.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 30, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... I am REALLY late for work but errmmm tom.... cut that fat down to about 100-120g if you don't want to completely overshoot your cals...
> 
> As I was saying the point of the depletion days are to deplete you of carbs, and drain you of energy and to create a massive calorie deficiency so you can supercompensate with the re-feed..... It is NOT a keto type set up!!
> 
> Your cals should be at the most 75% your normal. So I would consider capping your cals at 2300-2500.


O a *massive* deficiency? .. see I thought I was suppos to just have my regular calorie deficiency . I was going to do the 2700 cals once more, tomorrow, and then everyday after that 2300 - 2400 (including the refeed my cals would of avg 2700 cals for the week).
I'm just scared that I'll drop way to much weight .. becuase I'm avg. around 2800 cals a week to lose a pound. If I had of done 6 days at 2000 cals , and then only 1 day at 4000 .. That's a *whole* lot of weight I would of droped! and probably alot of muscle ..
So I'll decrease tomorrow to 2500 .. 
Thanks
(Hope you didn't get in trouble for being late  )


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm such a nerd... http://www.artsci.utoronto.ca/prospective/programsofstudy/programlistfiles/nutritionalsciences

P.S. Don't you owe me a pm?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jaime!!
LOL I actually saw that website before .. afterschool today I've been researching between Ryerson / university of Toronto ..
I'm not sure what most of all the information means  so I'm going ot have to go back to the guidance counsellor ..
I actually think with ryerson I might not have to do calculus?? I'm not sure .. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere.
http://www.ryerson.ca/undergraduate/admission/programs/food.html
And Ryerson is located right in down town Toronto .. so if I lived on Campus that would be a bonus. Easy access to grocery shopping / gym stuff / a gym 

And then I'm not sure what an undergraduate degree means ?? and what a graduate degree means ?? and I don't get the whole in Year 1 you gotta do yadda yadda then year two yadda yadda then after year four you can do a bunch of other options all of which I don't understand!! GAH so lost for this stuff!

http://www.canadian-universities.net/Universities/Programs/Nutrition_and_Dietetics-Ontario.html

------------------------------------
Wow got back from my workout this morning .. I'm deftintly feeling the depletion now. I don't even want to move .. My workout was brutual, weights/strength were so low  and I was soo drained. 
Thank god all that's left before the refeed is just light incline walking! .. I couldn't handle anything else. I didn't realize how much my body loves the carbs.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 31, 2006)

Undergraduate is your B.A. or Bsc or BEd, etc. It's the degree you get automatically once you finish the first 3 - 5 years of your program, the main stuff. Then, the graduate degree is if you want to get a Masters or doctorate in your field of study. Like, if you went to school for 7 years (4 undergrad, 3 grad), you could become a doctor of nutritional sciences, and have the Dr. before your name and PhD. after your name. Graduate is just like continuing studies


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> 163G fat (17G sat)


 Thats like 5.5 tsp per meal in 6 meals!! If i could have that much of fats in my meals, I'd be able to cook up some tasty dishes


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2006)

haha okay thanks Jaime!! Makes things a bit clearer. I'm going to look at the stuff again tomorrow ..

LOL Adrian the thing I'm enjoying most is the PB in my last meal with the CC!! MMM .. it's so good using two TBSP's!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2006)

*March 31*

*Training - Depletion workout # 2 *Second Run through
*DB SLDL- *1:00RI - *40lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:20RI *40lbs* (12, 12, 12)
*Incline DB Press - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12) *25lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI *25lbs* (12, 12, 12)
*WG Lat Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *85lbs* (12, 12, 12), 1:20RI *75lbs* (12, 12, 12)
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI *30lbs* (12, 12, 12)
*Seated DB Press - *1:00RI - *20lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI (12,12)
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *35lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI (12,12)
*High Incline DB Curls - *1:00RI - *15lbs* (12, 12) 1:20RI (12,12)
*Lying One ARm tri ext. -*1:00RI - *20lbs* (12/12, 12/12) 1:20RI (12/12, 10+2assist/10+2assist)

.....omg. this drained me so much .. after I got through it once and knew I had to do it a second time I nearly shot myself. I literally fell and just sat on the floor inbetween my DB SLDL sets. Like .. drained as fuck. And afterwards I just wanted to lay down. I didn't even want to move my body .. and I've been extremly tired all day.

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats,
*PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, whey
Meal 2 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Iceberg Lettuce, almonds, tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - tuna, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, fishies, pysillium seed husks

*Macros - *
2297 calories
117G fat (12G sat) 
108G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies and pysllium)
206G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, diet pepsi 
*Water :* 3-4L

Too tired to write out anything else lol. Basically .. dame old same old today, except I wanted to nap all day long.
Just ... two ... more .. days ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ....omg. this drained me so much .. after I got through it once and knew I had to do it a second time I nearly shot myself. I literally fell and just sat on the floor inbetween my DB SLDL sets. Like .. drained as fuck. And afterwards I just wanted to lay down. I didn't even want to move my body .. and I've been extremly tired all day.


LOL... Yup - that sounds about right!  I have just about burst into tears in similar situations in the gym (2 hr depletion workouts on 50% normal calorie intake can make you go  )... So I know exactly how you feel!! 



> * Diet -
> * Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats,
> *PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, whey
> Meal 2 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
> ...


 this looks mucho better Tom!  How are you liking the chocolate milk! 

With your re-feed.... As your cals are dropping lower, come back to a more 'carb friendly' amount over the weekend.  Increase carbs on the saturday and sunday to ~315g (~2.5g x lean mass), keep protein at ~200g (1.5g x lean mass) and increase fats back up to ~75g (0.6 x lean mass). This sets you back at ~ 2700 cals. Ratio's are pretty good too - at 45% carbs, 30% protein and 25% fat (although, yes, ratio's mean faily little!  ).

If you wanted you could, on Sunday, drop carbs back to 270g carbs, 200g protein, 95g fat.

But it is important that you do make sure you do re-feed enough.




> Too tired to write out anything else lol. Basically .. dame old same old today, except I wanted to nap all day long.
> Just ... two ... more .. days ..


Hang in their Tom!!! Just think of those carbies!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .....omg. this drained me so much .. after I got through it once and knew I had to do it a second time I nearly shot myself. I literally fell and just sat on the floor inbetween my DB SLDL sets. Like .. drained as fuck. And afterwards I just wanted to lay down. I didn't even want to move my body .. and I've been extremly tired all day.


 i think i would just lie there and die!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i think i would just lie there and die!


 hahah tha'ts what I wanted to do! And I felt soo weak. The weights were so low 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL... Yup - that sounds about right! I have just about burst into tears in similar situations in the gym (2 hr depletion workouts on 50% normal calorie intake can make you go  )... So I know exactly how you feel!!


 They're painful! And to think I had in mind that I was also going to do some core work afterwards .. BAH ya right!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> this looks mucho better Tom!  How are you liking the chocolate milk!


 OMG BEST pwo drink I've ever tasted! 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> With your re-feed.... As your cals are dropping lower, come back to a more 'carb friendly' amount over the weekend.  Increase carbs on the saturday and sunday to ~315g (~2.5g x lean mass), keep protein at ~200g (1.5g x lean mass) and increase fats back up to ~75g (0.6 x lean mass). This sets you back at ~ 2700 cals. Ratio's are pretty good too - at 45% carbs, 30% protein and 25% fat (although, yes, ratio's mean faily little!  ).
> 
> If you wanted you could, on Sunday, drop carbs back to 270g carbs, 200g protein, 95g fat.
> 
> But it is important that you do make sure you do re-feed enough.


 Huh  okay now I'm confused .. I thought I had to deplete myself fully? If I did that my carbs would actually be higher than what theya re normally on saturday and what they normally are on Sundays ... so .. since I'm practically half way through my day already I'm going to continue with what I was doing .. but I'll make up the cals a bit more.
*Sun - *2300 cals (152G carbs, 77G of those in last meal)
*Mon - *4141 cals, 36G fat, 807G carbs (31G fibre , 6.5x LBM), 158G protein
`Pre workout - 10 jubjubes (50), .5 scoops whey, .5 cups yogurt (8), 8 rice cakes (104)
`PWO - 25 jubjubes (125 .. eating through workout) , 1 cup of choc milk (29), .5 scoops whey
` PPWO - .5 can tuna, 1 cup of ice cream (54 .. wish I could have more  ), 4 cups of kiddie ceral (104)
` 2 hours later - 220G of pancakes dry mix (156) , 1/2 cup of CC (7)
` 3 hours later - 200G Honey Bran Muffins (153), 1/2 cup of yogurt (8)
` 3-4 hours later - 1/2 cup CC (7) 1/4 scoop whey, 6 fishies
*Tues - *2400 cals - 150G carbs REST
*Wed - *2550 cals - 150G carbs CARDIO
*thurs - *Back to normal (High carb day , Heavy pull workout)

Now hopefully that's enough carbies to allow me to spill over. Should be 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hang in their Tom!!! Just think of those carbies!!


 MMM the thing I'm looking forward to most is the ice cream and pancakes !! That 220G of mix will make me soooo many!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 1, 2006)

Argg... I meant Tuesday/Wed!!! I am so used to seeing carb ups being done just before the weekend that I confused things!!

Eeples!

Yes - no carbies until Monday.
After Monday - more carbies than you were going to have.
Thursday - back to it!

Arggg.... I hope I didn't screw things up!! 


ps: Your carb up looks soooo tasty!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argg... I meant Tuesday/Wed!!! I am so used to seeing carb ups being done just before the weekend that I confused things!!
> 
> Eeples!
> 
> ...



LOL ok. I thought it didn't sound right! Nothing wrong , kept to the original plan. Although I feel like death .. like I'm going to pass out. Someone actually told me today I looked half dead.
I'm actually debating with myself if I should do my incline walking tomorrow, and then incline walking on Wed. Or if I shoudl rest tomorrow and do high intensity cardio on Wed.
I think the incline walking would be best .. it would deplet me more / help me recover more ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2006)

*Weight / Measurments*

*March 4th --------------------> Aug 1st
Forearms - *9.4" -------------> 9.4"
*Arms - *12.1" ----------------> 11.7"
*Chest - *38.7" ----------------> 38.6"
*Waist - *27.4" ----------------> 27" 
*Under Naval - *29.3" ---------> 29.3" 
*Thighs - *20.3" ---------------> 20.1"
*Glutes - *35" -----------------> 35"
*Calves - *13.2" ---------------> 12.6"
*Weight - *145lbs --------------> 140.5lbs - 141.5lbs

Weighed myself right after the washroom and I was 140.5lbs .. but I thought that was a bit sketchy so I did it again and I was 141.5lbs, Then did it 3 more times and it was all at 141.5lbs.
So in total this week I droped 2-3lbs.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2006)

*Apr. 1*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core
*_External Rotations - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *8lbs* 4x12 (each side)

40 mins at 4mph at 10% incline
5 mins at 4.8mph at 0% incline
5 mins at 4mph at 0% incline

Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2x30 (15 each side)
ss'
Single Arm Deadlifts - *BAR* 2x8 (each side)
ss'
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 2x20

_Killed me. Also I've noticed whenever I do the Landmines people stare at me in the gym. Well today the Owner was training this women and I saw her pointing at me and saying something (I had my music on full blast) and then the owner put her hands abover her head and did the twisting motions and then started talking back pointing at her core. hahaha. I don't know just found it amuzing cuase everyone always stares at me.

Thinking about stretching out my legs / glutes before bed as well ..

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, tuna, Iceberg Lettuce
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Iceberg Lettuce, almonds, tuna, fishies,
Meal 4 - Chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 5 - Chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, fishies, 
Meal 6 - Chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, olive oil
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB, fishies

*Macros - *
2300 calories
120G fat (12G sat) 
91G Carbs (7G fibre not including veggies and pysllium)
212G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, diet pepsi 
*Water :* 3-4L

Omg I seriously don't know how people can do low carb / ketosis type diets. I'm dead right now .. probably the fact I'm an active 17 year old male has something to do with it as well. But damn .. I'm soo tired. At work all I wanted to do was sit. At one point I literally had to or I felt like my feet would of given out on me.
One. More . Day!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!!
> hahaha I don't think I'll be starting a garden sadly  , I honestly think it would be so much fun! I've always wanted to start one .. I remember when I was a kid (like 8 or 9) me and two friends went out and bought all these different types of seeds in hopes of starting a garden. LOL You should of seen us trying to hoe out the ground for our garden LMAO. One of the dads had ot come and hoe it out for us .. he let us try for a good 5 hours though!
> Anyways .. like I was saying I think it would be really fun, and something I could get into .. but I don't think I'd have the time. Like, with exams coming eventually, now I'll be having lots of appointments in moncton, I fidn it really hard just to find time to chill ..


I wasn't talking about 40 acres and a mule More like 4 square feet.  Take you about an hour or so of maintenance a week.  I'll help you if you are interested.  I understand the time thing though, I certainly never have enough.  By the way, that never gets better with age You just have to set priorities.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 2, 2006)

Can't you have as many "carbies" as you want? Like, just keep eating until you're sick? lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *March 4th --------------------> Aug 1st
> Forearms - *9.4" -------------> 9.4"
> *Arms - *12.1" ----------------> 11.7"
> *Chest - *38.7" ----------------> 38.6"
> ...


Dont worry about the under navel. thats the last place that guys loose. But seems you have lost size elsewhere as well. Arms, Chest ... and calves


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 2, 2006)

hey guys.
hahah no I can't keep eating carbie till I'm sick. .. That's for cheat days. I have to make sure my fat / protein are low .. there's limitations for refeeds ..

Ya I noticed that my other measurments went down as well .. not by alot so I'm not worried. I'll start getting worried if it continues ...
But look at my waist!! .4" I was soo happy! hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 2, 2006)

*March 2*

*Training -  Cardio + Core + stretch
*_
40 mins at 4mph at 10% incline
5 mins at 4.8mph at 0% incline
5 mins at 4mph at 0% incline

Negative Dragon Flags- 2x6
ss'
Ball Pikes - *1x12 , 1x8
ss'
Cable Crunches - *50lbs* 2x10

Stetch - Hammies , Quads and Glutes. (My Hammies are so sore / tight ..)

_Last workout before refeed! Thank god!

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, banana, tuna, Iceberg Lettuce
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, chicken, fishies,
Meal 4 - Chicken, broccoli, olive oil
Meal 5 - Chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, walnuts, fishies, 
Meal 6 - Chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, olive oil
Meal 7 - 1 cup of CC, 80G of Barley flakes, .5 scoops of whey, 2TBSP of PB, 6 TBSP of SF vanllia syrup 

*Macros - *
2294 calories
90G fat (9G sat) 
152G Carbs (20G fibre not including veggies) 
212G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, diet pepsi 
*Water :* 3-4L

Omg sooo tired. All day everyone was telling me 'I look half dead' 'I look sick' 'I look like something's wrong' 'Is everything alright?' 'Omg you look like you could just fall asleep at any moment' comments all day long. And I've felt them as well. my feet are so heavy .. it's hard to stand. I'm so weak / tired .. omg. I can't wait for all the carbies tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok I've been up for 5 hours and have eaten
` 35 jujubes
` 8 rice cakes
` .5 cups of yogurt
` 1 scoop of whey
` 1 cup of chocolate milk
` .5 cups of skim milk
` 3 cups of rice krispies squars cereal
` 3/4 cup of Cinnamon French toast cereal
` 1 cup of FF ice cream 

........ And I'm Still starving  Like .. hungry as hell. lol. It's taking all my will power not to jsut go upstairs and eat that entire tub of ice cream  I already couldn't help myself, I was suppos to have .5 cans of tuna , but instead I had .5 cups of skim milk to go with the cereal.  Yes I know big whoop. hahaha.
Only 2 more hours untill I get to eat 22 pancakes and 1/2 cup of CC and some whey powder!  

PS if you can't tell I'm already feeling 100% better , energy is GREAT! I'm so perking and happy today. And I also had an AMAZING workout at the gym, I was able to ATG squat 165lbs for 5x5 and Bench Press 125lbs for 5x5 (yes it's nothing to get too happy over but lol that's good for me). (but then there's some BS happening in my personal life but I'm NOT letting that get me down! I'm enjoying this damn food and I'm going to be HAPPY while eating it LOL)


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you really want to go through the depletion every week though just to reward yourself one day a week?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2006)

*March 3*

*Training - Full Body Workout*
*ATG Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *165lbs* 5,5,5,5,4*pause*1
*Tried 175lbs for one rep , but form was horrible.
*Alternated ... 1:00/2:00RI
*Bench Press - **45lbs* 5 *55lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *125lbs* 5,5,5,5,5
*Bent Over BB Rows - **130lbs* 5,5,5,5,5
Alternated ... 1:00/2:00RI
*Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 8,8,8
*Lying Leg Curls - **60lbs* 3/4 *50lbs* 8, *55lbs* 7+1cheat,7
Alternated with .. 1:00/1:00RI
*WG Lat Pulldown - **120lbs* 8,7+1cheat,5+1cheat
*DB Preacher Curls - **20lbs* 12, 11, 8
Alternated with ... 1:00/1:00RI
*Cable Pushdown - **40lbs* 12 *50lbs* 10,9

Great workout. 
 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Jujubes, yogurt, whey, caramel/chocolate chip rice cakes,
*PWO* jujubes, chocolate milk, whey
Meal 2 - FF ice cream, Rice Krispies chocolate square cereal, Cinamion french toast cereal, skim milk powder
Meal 3 - Pancakes, CC
Meal 4 - HOneybran muffins, yogurt
Meal 5 - CC, whey, pysllium seed husks, fishies


*Macros - *
4154 calories
35G fat (11G sat) 
818G Carbs (31G fibre not including veggies) 
151G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/maple syrup, Sugar substitute, green/strawberry tea, , cinnamon,
*Water :* 3-4L

Fucking bad day. I tried staying optomisitc. Didn't work.
Refeed was good an all but I'm still starving. Only the pancake meal *slightly* filled me up. And since I'm an emotional eater there's nothing more than I would love to go upstiars and eat a tub of ice cream, espically when I'm on the verge of tears.

This has just been one very bad day .. with every hour and new problem arised that was worse than the other. Like how the fuck can so many things go wrong in ONE day?!
You know when your parents tell you your getting a raise your intial reaction is  but when you get your paycheck and realize your 20 dollars short becuase your dad figures that becuase you get a whole Whooping .25 cents extra every hour that means she can stop giving you extra money for groceries.
What the hell am I suppos to do without a fucking car? Long story short = Car something wrong with Engine. New engine = 1,000 dollars. If I don't fix car is going to just stop working randomly at some point.
No car = Hard to get to gym every morning
No car = Hard to get groceries every week
No car = Hard to get to work every week
No car = No moncton
No Moncton = No Marc.
Mom = Money grabing bitch (sorry Emma I'm just to pissed off right now). And I don't want to write that whole part out, I'm just tired and I want to go to sleep and wake up to a big bowl of oatbran. I'm just soo *hungry* .. and tired .. and just exhausted of all the bullshit. 
Night.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 4, 2006)

Arggg... Tom-Tom....  I am sorry to hear things are crappy at the moment... 

Is there anything you can do about the car? (God - how I know this feeling well..).  Would you be able to sell it for parts and get a new(er) one that you could use?


Tom - Tomorrow you need to just relax ok!!? I would seriously consider continuing your re-feed to a certain extent (2-3 x lean mass in carbs).... It sounds like your body is just completely drained and you need to just let everything come back to an equilibrium.

pm me if you need to talk...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2006)

aargh!! sorry to hear about the car. Hope things change and you are able to get a better one soon. Since summer is comming along, how about biking it to the gym? think of the extra cardio  That might give you time to sort things out with the car issues/money in the meantime.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appricate it.
Today's going somewhat better. Still no clue what to do about the car .. mom doesn't care, she said for me to stop going to moncton so it'll 'last' longer. Going to bring it up to dad today .. maybe I could sell the parts?? If the parts are even worth selling .. it's such a crapy car .. thanks for the idea though Emma.
I haven't rode a bike since .. god I can even remember. We don't even have a bike , so I'd have to buy one .. but who knows?
Keeping carbs up today. Kept them at 300G .. Hunger isn't as bad as it wsa yesterday, hunger pains aren't as bad .. amazing what 160G of oatbran can do for you.
I also think I got 100% on my math test today. Which is good .. mid-terms are in two weeks and currently I have a 57% in Math. My marks have *never* been this low before. And the scary thing is, is that this is a 'grade 12' course, so this is 'THE' mark.
Still have one more class left today .. then I got to work and I jsut plan on reading all day.
And I think tomorrow I'm going to do a step class. There's something about step classes that relax me so much. Get's my mind off of everything as your focusing on the moves/music and nothing else.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2006)

*March 4*

*Training - REST*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Oatbran, whey, banana, PB, fishies
Meal 2 - chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 3 - CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes, ezikel sprouted bread, PB, banana, fishies
Meal 4 - Iceberg/romain lettuce, chicken, fishies, Yogurt, oatbran, olive oil
Meal 5 - Iceberg/romain lettuce, apple, chick peas, Yogurt, tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes, PB

*Macros - *
2680 calories
73G fat (8G sat) 
300G Carbs (49G fibre not including veggies) 
207G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, black pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, diet pepsi 
*Water :* 3-4L

Okay had a better day today. 
Car .. might be getting a new one. Just .. it's going to have to come from my college savings .. and I only need something to get me through till next summer when I move .. so I don't know. Got a decision to make .. depends on how long my car 'lasts'.
Okay get this?
had a 56% in math ..
Had a math test today , this was the last thing that can bring up my mark before mid-terms so my parents don't freak.
did the test .. get home, check the interent .. I DID GET 100% ON THE MATH TEST! I ACED IT! It brought my mark from a 56% to a 75% (74.8% to be exact  hahaha ) JUST in time for mid-terms.
So all in all it was a better day.
Although I'm still starving and can't get food off my mind  But I guess what's new right?
Just 13 days .. then it's cheat day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay get this?
> had a 56% in math ..
> Had a math test today , this was the last thing that can bring up my mark before mid-terms so my parents don't freak.
> did the test .. get home, check the interent .. I DID GET 100% ON THE MATH TEST! I ACED IT! It brought my mark from a 56% to a 75% (74.8% to be exact  hahaha ) JUST in time for mid-terms.


Good thing you got back up. As we've discussed before, this does not get any easier 
Ment to say thi earlier, about your previous post of looking into uni in T.O., I hope you are not making a decision on which uni to go to based on how close to a gym it is  Your decision should be academically based. You want the education now. 

Also dont get too upset over the present situation. When you are in TO, you will have to go to classes, maybe work part time, do your gym stuff AND pay rent/expenses. I know you said that your parents will help. But if they deicde that you need to work things out yourself, YOu need to do some quick thinking and rearrange your life to accomodate your prioroties (the #1 being uni).  *end of lecture* 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So all in all it was a better day.
> Although I'm still starving and can't get food off my mind  But I guess what's new right?
> Just 13 days .. then it's cheat day.


 I would eat my old car in the meantime!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good thing you got back up. As we've discussed before, this does not get any easier
> Ment to say thi earlier, about your previous post of looking into uni in T.O., I hope you are not making a decision on which uni to go to based on how close to a gym it is  Your decision should be academically based. You want the education now.
> 
> Also dont get too upset over the present situation. When you are in TO, you will have to go to classes, maybe work part time, do your gym stuff AND pay rent/expenses. I know you said that your parents will help. But if they deicde that you need to work things out yourself, YOu need to do some quick thinking and rearrange your life to accomodate your prioroties (the #1 being uni).  *end of lecture*


lol don't worry I'm not basing my University on how close by the gym is 
it's between Univesity of toronto and Ryerson, as York doesn't offer Nutrtition as a major. I think I'm going to go with Ryerson .. I think they're more known for their Nutrtion program / With Ryerson I don't think I have to do Calc! Not to mention Pre Calc isn't even a requirment .. hell MATH isn't a requirment! It's only 'recommended' and I'm in ADVANCED.
But I'm not 100% sure .. I have to go back to the guidance counsellor ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2006)

*March 5*

*Training - Core + Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Stretch
*_Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2x30 (15 each side)
ss'
Single Arm Deadlift - *BAR* 2x12 (each side)
ss'
Cable Crunches - *50lbs* 2x10

DB external Rotations - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)

45 minutes of Step Class
10 minutes of intervals 

Stretch - 10 minutes (Hammies, Quads and Glutes)
_ 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Oatbran, whey, banana, PB, fishies
Meal 2 - chicken, fishies, almonds, fishies
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chick peas, chicken, Iceberg/romain lettuce, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Ezikel Sprouted Bread, banana, Yogurt, whey
Meal 5 - Oat bran, CC, strawberries, barley flakes, whey
Meal 6 - Iceberg/romain lettuce, apple, olive oil, tuna, Yogurt, fishies
meal 7 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB , fishies

*Macros - *
2538 calories
65G fat (7G sat) 
282G Carbs (45G fibre not including veggies) 
208G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  
*Water :* 4-5L

Okay .. I have a Math Quiz on Firday then a Math Test on Wednesday .. fuck. I have to do really well and keep my mark up for Mid-terms ..
Workout was really nice today. Really feeling alot better today, energy is back for the most part,  just need better sleeping habits hahaha but that isn't happening anytime soon. I'm still STARVING. 
... Is it normal to eat .. then 5 minutes after your done your already thinking about your next meal / hungry / having cravings 
Damn hunger ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I'm not 100% sure .. I have to go back to the guidance counsellor ..


Good idea. Remember this, the easier a course is, the less likely it will get you a good (paying) job. If doing an easier course got people great jobs, not many would bother much with higher studies 

Also talk to the counsellor as to what kind of job opportunities are available for  the course you are considering. Try and find out the diff between the 2 uni's courses as far as job opportunities are concerned. You can also do your own research. Look up some job sites and see the job postings. Go through the requirements as it will give you an idea of what skills you need to do that type of job.

Presently i know you are very keen on nutrition, but you dont want to do a course and come out of it a few years later only to find that you dont really want to do such-and-such a job because it is not what you want to do as it dosent make you happy and as well dosent pay much..etc. This happens to a lot of people. Big waste of time and education.

And keep and open mind to other things as well in the meantime. As simple as it sounds, it is not an easy decision deciding what you really want to do.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2006)

^ My appointment is tomorrow.
No I won't be taking the 'easier' route .. Honestly from what I've been reading Ryerson is actually a better school for their nutrtition program compared to university of Toronto. and the courses are more my liking. 
I know it's not easy deciding on what to do .. but honestly I don't know of anything else I would be interested with, I can't see me doing anything else. I haven't decided though on if I want to maybe get more towards sports nutrtion or not .. but I woulnd't have to decide that until my third year in university. So still lots of time for that decision ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2006)

*March 6*

*Training - Heavy Pull + Stretch
*_*Sumo DL - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *210lbs* 3 3 3
*Bent over BB Rows - *1:30RI *140lbs* 5 , 5 , 5
*WG Lat pulldown - *1:30RI - *130lbs* 6 , 6, 5+1 cheat , 4
*Seated Cable Row - **125lbs* 6, 6 *80lbs* 12
ss'
*Lying Leg Curl - **65lbs* 5, 5 *40lbs* 12
*BB Curls - *1:45RI - *80lbs* 5, 5, 5

Stretch - 15 minutes (Lats, Back, Hamstrings, Groin, Glutes)

Good workout.
_ 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Rolled oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, rolled oats
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB
Meal 3 - Oatbran, chick peas, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, fishies
Meal 4 - Chicken, Oatbran, Broccoli
Meal 5 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, Yogurt, apple, fishies, tuna
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB ,


*Macros - *
3078 calories
57G fat (8G sat) 
414G Carbs (56G fibre not including veggies) 
232G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum
*Water :* 4-5L

Very tired today!! Gotta .. study though .. can't sleep .. 
And I'm so hungry still 

And honestly i feel no different from my refeed .. if anything I feel pudgier . Maybe I'm just holding onto some water still ?? Guess I'll see Saturday.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 6, 2006)

If you're hungry, why don't you eat?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> If you're hungry, why don't you eat?


Becuase if I ate what I wanted when I wanted .. well I'd be probably obese! LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2006)

*March 7*

*Training - Light Push + Core
Single leg Press - *:30RI between legs - *90lbs* 5/5 *270lbs* 12/12 , 12/12, 10/10 , 10/10
*DB Fly - *1:00RI - *30lbs* 12, 12, 10
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *65lbs* 10, 10 -:30RI- *30lbs* 20
*Decline DB Flies - *1:15RI - *25lbs* 12, 11, 10+1 shit
*DB Side Lateral Raises - **15lbs* 10,10,10
alternated with ... :30 / :30
*Cable Bent over Tricep Extension - **60lbs* 12, 12, 12

_Negative Dragon flages - 2x6 (These SUCKED , arms were too sore to grasp the bench hard enough ..)
ss' with
Swiss Ball Bridge - 2 x Held for 1:00
ss' with
Cable Crunches - *40lbs* 2x20
_
Good workout. My legs are certianly feeling it right now.


* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Rolled oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, rolled oats
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB
Meal 3 - Oatbran,  Broccoli, chicken, olive oil
Meal 4 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, Yogurt, apple, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, chick peas, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB , fishies


*Macros - *
2798 calories
67G fat (9G sat) 
335G Carbs (42G fibre not including veggies) 
218G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum
*Water :* 4-5L

So had my guidance counsellor appointment today .. took over an hour to sort everything out.
I need to go to Either Ryerson or Guelph university .. they're the only school that after you graduate will you be reconginzed as a dietitican in Ontario .. and Since Guelph is outside of Toronto, I need to get accepted to Ryerson .. or I'm fucked.
I don't need Calculus  I don't even need math , it's only 'recommened' and I'm in Advanced so I'm all good. Marks need to be a MINIMUM of 70% .. the cut off grade right now is 74% though. Last year 798 people applied for a spot .. only 98 made it . But apparently that's an OBSCENE number , as the ontario province ahs this weird way of applying for Universities, so that 798 students includes people who had ryerson as their like #4th choice and who applied and didn't have the minimum req's to get in etc.
With my Chem Mark being in the 90's , bio and english being in the 80's I was told I *shouldn't* have a problem getting accepted ..
Then as a 'back up plan' I'll also apply to Guelph .. Between Ryerson and Guelph there are student exchanges .. so lets say I get into Guelph. After I get in I can request a transer to Ryerson and hopefully that would work ..

So that's the plans so far ..
BUT YAY NO CALCULUS!! 
The only thing though is next year I have to take a grade 10 course .. family studies  I don't HAVE to take it .. but next year I need one more course to have 6 courses (you can have a max of 8 , and a minimum of 4. You need 6 to be considered a full time student and be able to take part in graduation .. ) and since All I need next year is English, Chem, Bio, Global History (manditory) and Food Science I need one more class .. and Family studies is recommended to get into ryerson, so I figured I might as well  Do everything to help my chances to get in ..

 REally tired , going to bed. MONCTON TOMORROW!  I haven't seen marc in a week and a half!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Tom 

Why don't you come to Aust for college! We could flat together!!  (but can you imagine the size of the fridge we would need!! And the cost of the shopping!!  ).

How are things with the car? Do you think you are going to have to get a new one? And are you sure you have to take the money from your college funds?  Because that is REALLY sucky if you do...


ps: I am hungry all the damn time... ALL the time.. As in "one minute after I eat I am so damn hungry I could chew off my foot"...  And yes - It is sucky... And yes - it starts to wear you down after a while... Cause it doesn't go away....

But a concequence of you being at a lower BF% than your body likes so **sigh** what can you do??

I wrote something about this to a friend of mine a few weeks ago. She was getting hungry and people started to tell her that she was 'going into starvation mode' and that she needed to eat because it was 'unhealthy'...... 

If you are interested - Here is what I said:


> Ok... Guys... Calm down... Headturner is correct. Tough it out Serine! Hunger can mean a lot of things and it is not always a bad thing.
> 
> Lower carb intake (even in the face of normal calorie intake), lower fibre intake, thirst, 'time of the month', boredom, hormonal issues, emotional issues, social stimuli, smell stimuli, anxiety, altered exercise patterns, being cold, depression, medications, LOW BODY FAT% (due to leptin issues).... LOTS of things can be behind a sensation of increased hunger.
> 
> ...




So, in your case, hunger just means you are doing something 'right'... So stay strong and keep counting down the days until your next cheat! 


Have fun in Mocton tomorrow!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 9, 2006)

I hear ya, but I mean, it wouldn't be so bad to have more cc, peanut butter or veggies to curb the hunger a little bit, right? MSN TONIGHT!!! SOOOO MANY STORIES!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom
> 
> Why don't you come to Aust for college! We could flat together!!  (but can you imagine the size of the fridge we would need!! And the cost of the shopping!! )./QUOTE]
> LMAO! omg I think we'd have to devote an entire room to our Fridge (due to the shear size)!
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I hear ya, but I mean, it wouldn't be so bad to have more cc, peanut butter or veggies to curb the hunger a little bit, right? MSN TONIGHT!!! SOOOO MANY STORIES!


.. haha a little bit more veggies wouldn't hut I guess .. but I'm already eating so much (6 - 8 cups a day) that It's really really expensive ..
and honestly I don't think it would make a difference  the only thing that can curb this type of huner is to GORGE on stuff.
LOL Jaime it's 10:14 .. you were suppos to be on MSN 4 mins ago to tell me everything  where are you!? LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2006)

*March 8*

*Training - OFF*


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Oatbran, whey, PB apple
Meal 2 - Broccoli, PB, chicken, ezikel bread, banana, 
Meal 3- Iceberg/romain lettuce, yogurt, apple, olive oil, tuna, fishies
Meal 4 - CC, whey, PB, barley flakes, strawberries
Meal 5 - Yogurt, tuna, apple, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - chicken, walnuts, fishies
Meal 7 - CC, whey, PB, barley flakes, strawberries, pysillium seed husks


*Macros - *
2286 calories
68G fat (7G sat) 
220G Carbs (32G fibre not including veggies) 
200G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum
*Water :* 3-4L

Good day. Marc came back with me for the night and his mom picked him up in the mornign before I went to work 
hahaha and also his mom just came back from Flordia and she brought me back this little shot glass with a recipe for 'Mai Tai' and also a kitchen magnet of Vodka. LOL. I thought it was cute


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2006)

*April 9*

*Training - Light Pull + Core + Stretch
Reverse BB Lunges - *:30RI between legs - *45lbs* (5/5, 5/5) *145lbs* (10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10)
*One Arm DB Row - *:30RI between arms - *45lbs* (12/12 , 10/10, 9+1shit/9+1 shit)
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:00RI - *55lbs* (12, 11, 8 DROP *45lbs* 3) *45lbs* (12)
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI - *50lbs* (12, 12, 10)
*Pull Throughs - **30lbs* 12
*DB Bulgarian Squats - **30lbs* 10/10
*DB step Ups - **35lbs* 12/12
*High Incline DB Curls - **20lbs* (12, 12, 10)
Alternated with ... :45/:45RI
*ScareCrows - **20lbs* (12, 12, 12)

_Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2 x 30 (15 each side)
superseted with
Stability Ball Planks - 2 x Held for 55 seconds 
superseted with
__Cable Crunches - *60lbs* 2 x 20

Stretch - Lats, Chest, Back, Rear Delts, Hamstrings, Quads, Glutes,

_Good workout. As you can see I was experimenting with some exercises .. just becuase I'm making a new routine soon so I wanted to get a feel for some of them ..



* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Rolled oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, rolled oats
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB
Meal 3 - Oatbran,  Broccoli, chicken, olive oil
Meal 4 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, Yogurt, apple, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, chick peas, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB , fishies


*Macros - *
2798 calories
67G fat (9G sat) 
335G Carbs (42G fibre not including veggies) 
218G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum, Diet Pepsi
*Water :* 3-4L

K , so weight this week was 144lbs. Gained 2.5lbs.
But .. I gotta remember my Glycogen / water is more filled .. so I think I'm going to have to start measuring progress every two weeks now becuase of the whole depleting / loading thing. But either way I'm reduce Cardio / off day Calories to 2300. So for now on it's going to looks something like ..

Sat - 2300
Sun - 2800
Mon - 2300
Tues - 3100
Wed - 2300
Thurs - 2300
Fri - 2300
Sat - 2300
Sun - 2300
Mon - 4200
Tues - 2700
Wed - 2300
Thurs - 3100
Fri - 2800

Avg over the two weeks - 2644.

Also after this week it'll be week 11 of this routine .. so I'm going to get through next week as well , then probably do a deloading week (get off dieting for the week as well) as it'll be 8 weeks since my last deload. And I've promised myself I'm deloading / resting every 8 weeks for now on. I'm not driving myself into the ground like I always do.
So I need to make a new routine .. I'm going to focus more on Delt / Lats in this routine. And I'm getting out of the 10 - 12 rep range (except for the depletion workouts) , I hate higher rep range stuff.  So MAX I'm keeping it at is 8 - 10.

Really tired  Not going to school tomorrow, so I'll have the entire day to re work a new routine.
Night everyone!
( Next Sunday = Voodoo which = Liquor which = Next day is FOOD-A-THON)


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Tom 
Just getting caught up on your journal.

Couple of suggestions based on experience:  Don't dip into your college fund unless it is absolutely necessary.  It is important and interest bearing accounts suck later.  What is the problem with your ride???  Learn what it is and how to take care of it.  You will have cars all your life and it pays you back to know how to look after them.

Choose your college based on what you want and how they treat you.  It might seem like your are trying to "get in" but the reality is they are looking for people to accept.  You have a lot of things going for you.  You are an extremely regimented individual.  Most successful people are, too.  Use it to your advantage.  On applications, they ask about extra things like this.  Let them know you beat some personal issues and that you eat a specific number of cals and workout every day.  Don't sell yourself short at all Tom.  They are looking for people.  You can make a case for wherever you want to go!

Also, don't let math dictate any of your choces.  If you want to go somewhere and they require math, then just go do it.

Glaad you are feeling better, take it easy, Tom


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom
> Just getting caught up on your journal.
> 
> Couple of suggestions based on experience:  Don't dip into your college fund unless it is absolutely necessary.  It is important and interest bearing accounts suck later.  What is the problem with your ride???  Learn what it is and how to take care of it.  You will have cars all your life and it pays you back to know how to look after them.
> ...



Hey Steve!
ya If it can be helped I really don't want to dip into the university funds. The problem is un-know .. all that's know is something is 'loose' in the engine. To find out what the problem is / fix it, They would need to tear my car apart and take out the engine , fix the engine then put it back in. That would costs over a thousand dollars. Another option would be to buy a new engine then have that installed .. the new engine would cost a thousand + the labour costs  and third option would be to buy a used engine .. but once again the labour costs would put the overal cost into the thousands. .. So basically I'm screwed. And I would think it would be worth it to go out and get a new car .. IF I was going to be driving for all my life. But I'm not ..I hate driving. And after I move to the city I'll definitly not be driving , I'll be sticking ot public transportation.
But I'm not *too* worried about it .. like my family is hardly struggling for money .. at all. We own two houses, five cars, we own two 5,000 dollar TV's, and my dad can very easily take out 10,000 for my teeth. 
And becuase we own five cars (and there's only 3 driver's) I might actually just start driving my mom's summer car. My mom and dad own SUV's for the winter and then in summer Dad has a blue stinger corvette (LOL I'd never be allowed driving that) and my mom owns a nice honda. So she might just continue driving her SUV.

For university lol I really don't have a choice. I NEED to go to that school as it's the only one that after I graduate will I be reconginized as a dietitican. But I certainly don't plan on selling myself short

Thanks for all the advice Steve


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2006)

*New routine ... maybe??? Just an Idea ..*

Okay for this routine I want to emphasize My Delts, Lats, and Quads.

Sun - Heavy Shoulder(9)/Quads (6) + Light Lats(4)/Triceps(3) ~ 22 total sets
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Heavy Back(6)/Hamstrings(4) + Light Chest(6)/Biceps(3) ~ 19 total sets
Wed - Cardio
Thurs -  Heavy Lats(8)/Quads(6) +Light Shoulders(5)/Triceps(3) ~ 22 total sets
Fri -  Heavy Chest(6)/Hamstrings(5) + Light Back(5) / biceps(3) ~ 19 total sets
Sat - OFF

Rest will be anywhere from 90 to 120 seconds probably. (maybe 60 seconds for arm work or other lighter stuff)

Sun - Heavy Shoulder/Quads + Light Lats/Triceps
Squats: 4 sets , 3-5 reps
Seated DB Press : 3 sets , 6-8 reps
Single Leg Squat press: 2 sets , 8-12 reps
DB Upright Row: 3 sets , 10-12 reps
Close Grip Pulldown (or Pullups): 4 sets , 8-10 reps
ScareCrows: 3 sets , 10-12 reps
Tricep Pulldown: 3 sets , 10-12 reps

Tues - Heavy Back/Hamstrings + Light Chest/Biceps
Sumo DL: 4 sets , 3-5 reps
Bent Over BB Rows: 3 sets, 4-6 reps
DB Press: 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Seated Row to neck: 3 sets, 8-10 reps
Incline DB Fly: 3 sets, 10-12 reps
DB Preacher Curls: 3 sets, 8-10 reps

Thurs -Heavy Lats/Quads +Light Shoulders/Triceps
Wide Grip Lat pulldown: 4 sets, 4-6 reps
Single Leg Pres: 4 sets, 10-12 reps
Straight arm Pulldowns: 4 sets, 8-12 reps
Behind Neck Military Press: 3 sets, 8-10 reps
Leg Extensions: 2 sets, 8-10 reps
DB Side lateral Raises: 2 sets, 8-12 reps
CG Bench Press: 3 sets, 6-8 reps

Fri -Heavy Chest/Hamstrings + Light Back / biceps
Reverse BB Lunges: 3 sets, 8-10 reps
Incline Bench Press: 3 sets, 4-6 reps
Seated Cable row: 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Lying Leg Curls / GHR: 2 sets, 10-12 reps
DB Fly: 3 sets, 8-10 reps
One Arm DB Rows: 3 sets, 8-10 reps
BB Curl: 3 sets , 6-8 reps


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2006)

O I also forgot to ask (well mostly directed for Emma ) How necessary is it for me to do the depletion workout? Becuase If I could I would perfer to just alter my diet to deplet me and not interfer with my routine ..
Well it's not that I perfer , it's just I'm scared (or possibly overthinking) that maybe doing those depletion workouts are helping burn some LBM? .. or is it the opposite and it's actually helping me retain LBM / lose fat in the bigger scheme of things? Damn me for over thinking things hahaha.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2006)

*March 10*

*Training - Core + Rotator Cuff + Cardio
*_Landmines - *BAR + 10lbs*  2 x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
Swiss Ball Bridges - 1 x HELD for 1 minute , Stability Plank - 1 x HELD for 1 minute
ss'
Cable Crunches - *60lbs* 1x20 *70lbs* 1x20

DB External Rotations - *10lbs* 4 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 4 x 12 (each side)

Cardio - 
40 minutes of Advanced Cardio Step class
7:30 minutes at 6mph with 4% incline
2:30 minutes at 4.4mph with 4% incline

Brutual cardio workout today. Normally I do Intervals after the step class but this calss was 'advanced' didn't think it would be much different. Well holy crap, I knew I worked up past 150BPM becuase after 15 minutes I was sweating more than what I do after 10 minutes of intervals . I just didn't have it in me to do intervals afterwards.
_


* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Oat bran, whey, PB
Meal 2 - Broccoli, chicken, fishies, olive oil, chick peas
Meal 3 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, Yogurt, chicken
Meal 4 - Oat bran, CC, strawberries, barley flakes, whey
Meal 5 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, tuna, yogurt, olive oil, apple, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB , fishies, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2288 calories
59G fat (7G sat) 
239G Carbs (37G fibre not including veggies) 
201G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum, 
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

Horrible sleep last night. Woke up three times .. STARVING. I was having such bad hunger pains .. one time it took me 20 minutes to get back to sleep. I was about to give in and go upstairs and eat or do something ...
Then just ahd a very lazy day. Just working on my new routine / grocery shopping / talking to marc / reading .. Then that amazing cardio workout. Haven't had that good a session in a long time. I was panting / struggling for breath sooo bad hahaha.

Also .. on a very weird note .. for some reason my senses are 'picking' up. Well .. my sense of Smell / taste is. Like .. some stuff that I couldnt' really smell before or were just 'faint' are becoming really really strong .. and I'm starting to taste food more  it's sooo weird, like there's more flavour in everything I eat.
And today when I was watching TV someone on the show started smoking .. and I felt like I could taste / smell the smoke, like it was right beside me. I almost puked, thats how strong it was. I had to turn the channel I was soo queasy. I was soo close to vomitting.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 10, 2006)

Tom - just quickly (sneaking on). New routine is sucky (  sorry to be so blunt.... but it is!!).... The routine is very un-even... you are not balancing your muscle groups effectively and you will run into problems.

more specific things:
- Doing heavy DLs the day after squats is silly you goose!! Lower back = ICK! The least you could do is swap Tues and friday.... 
- You have heavy lats two days after heayy back - and if you were to swap tues and fri (for above) it would just make it worse...
- If you want good results you need to pick one upper body and one lower body area to specialise in (quads for lower... but pick out of lats and delts). 
- Then you need to put other muscle groups to 'maintainence' only...  

If you want to TRY to do all three (delts, quads and lats) it would look something like:
Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) and Shoulders + light hammies and Triceps
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus) + light chest and biceps
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Heavy Leg (Quad again), shoulders + light hammies and Triceps
Fri -  Heavy Back (lat focus again) and biceps + light chest and biceps
Sat - OFF

But I get the feeling you want to keep the 'full body thing' each workout... in which case you might want to do something like this:
Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) and heavy biceps + light chest
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus), shoulders + light hammies and triceps
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) + light biceps and chest
Fri -  Heavy Back (lat focus again), shoulders and triceps + light hammies
Sat - OFF

Another idea would be to do something like:
Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) + light chest and arms
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus) and shoulders + light hammies
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Heavy Leg (Quad again) + light chest and arms
Fri -  Heavy Back (lat focus again) and shoulders + light hammies
Sat - OFF

Simply put - If you still wanted to do a 'heavy hammie' and a 'heavy chest' then you are going to be moving back to a 'nonspecialisation' type thing and you will get less ideal results.... But something like:

Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) + light shoulders and chest
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus) and arms + light hammies
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Heavy Leg (hammies) + light back
Fri - Heavy Shoulders and chest + light quads and arms
Sat - OFF

May work a *little* better than what you have....


ps: will answer the other question later!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 11, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - just quickly (sneaking on).


 How quickly were you able to type all that out?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay for this routine I want to emphasize My Delts, Lats, and Quads.


With 19-22 sets, this rouitne is likely to take 1.5h or more. So you many want to take time into consideration as you go to school after your wo.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 11, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - just quickly (sneaking on). New routine is sucky (  sorry to be so blunt.... but it is!!).... The routine is very un-even... you are not balancing your muscle groups effectively and you will run into problems................


 Thanks Emma for doing all that out!!
I've been tryign to figure out ways of doign Shoulders / Lat / Quads all on the same day , becuase I want them on the two higher carb/calorie days I have throughout the week .. it'd be so much easier if I just wanted to emphaisize Shoulders or lats .. but I want both and that's what's causing me trouble.
I appricate all the samples you did up .. but I need something that will allow me to hit Shoulder / lat / quads all on the same day .. if you think the following won't work, then I guess I'm going to have to choose either lats or delts .. arg. I dont' know which one I want/need more ..

Sun - Shoulders + Quads + Lats + Tri (specilization)
Mon - cardio
Tues - Hammies + Chest + back + Bi (maintenance)
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Shoulders + Quads + Lats + Tri (specilization)
Fri - Hammies + Chest + back + Bi (maintenance)

Quick example
Sun - 
Squat Movement: 3-4 sets (3 - 5 reps)
Shoulder Press: 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
A Pulldown (or pull-up): 3 sets (6 - 8 reps) reps reps)
Single leg press movement: 2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 10 reps)
Lateral Delt Movement: 2 sets (8 - 10 reps)
Another Pulldown: 3 sets ( 8 - 10 reps)
Posterior Delt movment: 2 sets ( 8 - 10 reps)
Tricep Stuff : 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)

Tues -
Sumo DL: 4 - 5 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
Bench thing : 3 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
Bent over Row: 3 sets ( 3 - 5 reps)
Type of Fly: 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
High Trap row: 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
Bicep Stuff: ( 8 - 10 reps)


ps. I'm alright with doing heavy Squatting and Heavy DLing back to back. I think it's cause I do Sumo DL's and theres a limited ROM compared to conventional style that i"m fine. It's what I've been doing this entire time and it seems to be working / I haven't had a problem with my lower back yet.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> With 19-22 sets, this rouitne is likely to take 1.5h or more. So you many want to take time into consideration as you go to school after your wo.



lol that'll only take me around 50  minutes. 
42 sets usually takes me around 1 and a half hours to do. hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 11, 2006)

*April 11*

*Training - Heavy Push + Stretch
Squats - *1:45RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 5, 5, 5
*Bench press - *2:00RI - *125lbs* 6, 5, 5
YES! got an extra rep on the last set!!
*Leg Press - *1:30RI - *450lbs* 6, 6, 5
*Incline DB Press - *1:30RI - *40lbs* 8 , 7 , 5
Damn!! lost a rep on 2nd and 3rd set ..
*Seated DB Press - *1:45RI - *30lbs* 7, 5, 6
*Standing DB Press - **20lbs* 6
*CG Bench Press - *1:45RI - *85lbs* 6 *75lbs* 5, 5
85lbs was wobbly, 75lbs was alot better!

+ 4 Pull-ups at the end of the workout.
Wanted to see if I could do them so I could incorporate them into my next split. I can glady say I can now do Pull-ups  YES!! hahaha

_Stretch - 20 minutes (Chest, Delts, triceps, Quads, Glutes)
_
Good workout. Except I lost some reps as the workout progressed .. I'm thinking my body is letting me know it's needing a break soon.

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Rolled oats, yogurt, whey, banana
*PWO* Chocolate milk, banana, rolled oats
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB
Meal 3 - Oatbran, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, chick peas, fishies
Meal 4 - Broccoli, chicken, oat bran, fishies
Meal 5 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, Yogurt, apple, tuna, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB , pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
3092 calories
57G fat (8G sat) 
422G Carbs (57G fibre not including veggies) 
227G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum, Diet Pepsi
*Water :* 3-4L

Tired .. I've spent 3 hours studying for my math test .. and I'm more confused than when I began. I've learnt nothing .. I'm screwed for tomorrow! .. ugh.
Anyways .. getting teeth bleached tomorrow + Tomorrrow starts my depletion  At least I get to see Marc ..
Also it's Marc's B-day next weekend .. and I have no clue what to get him!! arg..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma for doing all that out!!
> I've been tryign to figure out ways of doign Shoulders / Lat / Quads all on the same day , becuase I want them on the two higher carb/calorie days I have throughout the week .. it'd be so much easier if I just wanted to emphaisize Shoulders or lats .. but I want both and that's what's causing me trouble.


Why dont you change your diet plan to work with your routine? That way they both can be most effective rather than have one that is getting compromised because of the other. That way results will not be optimal.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 12, 2006)

How did the bleaching go? How did the math go? How did the Marc go?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've been tryign to figure out ways of doign Shoulders / Lat / Quads all on the same day , becuase I want them on the two higher carb/calorie days I have throughout the week .. it'd be so much easier if I just wanted to emphaisize Shoulders or lats .. but I want both and that's what's causing me trouble.
> I appricate all the samples you did up .. but I need something that will allow me to hit Shoulder / lat / quads all on the same day .. if you think the following won't work, then I guess I'm going to have to choose either lats or delts .. arg. I dont' know which one I want/need more ..
> 
> Sun - Shoulders + Quads + Lats + Tri (specilization)
> ...


 Arggg...

Ok... If you want to do all three, what about something like this:
Sun - Shoulders + Quads + Tri (specilization)
Mon - cardio
Tues - Hammies, Chest, back (including some vertical work) + Bi (maintenance)
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Quads + Lats + bi (specilization)
Fri - Hammies + Chest + shoulders/upper back + tri (maintenance)

That gives you enough work for both shoulders and back (since they will be worked twice a week) and *may* work...



> Quick example
> Sun -
> Squat Movement: 3-4 sets (3 - 5 reps)
> Shoulder Press: 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
> ...




Ok - for large muscles pick 3 moves at a MAXIMUM... For small, pick two. You also need to work through the entire rep range (5 to 12).

eg: For Lat/Quad/Tri
Squat - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8
Lat pulls - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8
Leg press - 3 x 8-10
Straight arm pull downs - 3 x 10-12
Leg Ext - 2 x 10-12
Tricep stuff - 2-3 x 5-8 + 1-2 x 10-12

shoulders/quads/bi could be:
Squat - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8
OH Press - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8
Leg press - 3 x 8-10
Lateral raises - 3 x 10-12
Leg Ext - 2 x 10-12
Bicep stuff - 2-3 x 5-8 + 1-2 x 10-12




> Tues -
> Sumo DL: 4 - 5 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
> Bench thing : 3 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
> Bent over Row: 3 sets ( 3 - 5 reps)
> ...


Ok - I would REALLY REALLY suggest you do not do DLs.... REALLY... Not only will you end up overworking your legs (so your specialisation will not be worth it) but even if you say your lower back is fine - if you injure it, you'll be out of action for months. At least reconsider it for the Friday workout...

For 'maintainence' 2-3 sets of 6-8 + 2 sets of 10-12 is all that is needed. Don't work in the 3-5 rep range... That is not the maintainence that I am thinking of.

So something like:
Hammies/Chest/Back/Bi (tues) 
Hammie thing 3 x 6-8 (I would consider RDLs)
Bench press 3 x 6-8
BB row 3 x 6-8
hammie curls 2 x 10-12
lat pulls 2 x 10-12
cable fyles 2 x 10-12
Biceps 2 x 10-12

For friday (hammies, back, chest/shoulder, tri)
RDLs or hammie thing 3 x 6-8
Incline press 3 x 6-8
v-bar pull downs (or face pulls) 3 x 6-8
hammie curls 2 x 10-12
Upright reverse cable flyes 2 x 10-12
trap row 2 x 10-12
triceps 2 x 10-12




Also - with your depletion workouts.... If you want to deplete correctly (in only 1 week) - then you sort of do need to do the workouts as I discribed.... 

And as I previously suggested - I would also cut cals on these days to a lot lower than what you are... Something like:
Sun - 75% maintainence + LSD cardio
Mon - 50-60% maintainence + deplete
Tues - 50-60% maintainence + deplete
Wed - 50-60% maintainence + LSD cardio
Thurs - start carb up in afternoon/night @ ~3g x lean mass in carbs + REST
Fri - carb up @ ~6-7g lean mass in carbs + workout
Sat - maintainence + rest
Sun - 75% maintainence (+/- cardio)


But if you want to do it differently, try it and see if it works....


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 12, 2006)

*April 12*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, tuna, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, olive oil
Meal 2 - walnuts, almonds, chicken
Meal 3 - Yogurt, tuna, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - CC,whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB


*Macros - *
2278 calories
124G fat (12G sat) 
87G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies) 
203G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green tea, vinnegar, cinnamon,  crystal light, SF gum, 
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

Good day

*Adrian - *Honestly my calories / cycling is so crazy right now it's hard to keep track of the days as it is  I really don't want to add more confusion than needed.
*Jaime - *Everything went great! Got the bleach on right now .. gonna take 3 weeks to do.
Also I got a sneek peak of what I'm going ot look like with the veeneers .. wow. Like .. wow. That all I can say. That and my Smile is going to be HUGE , like were talking a big Hollywood type smile I can't fuckign wait! I looked soo mcuh better!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg...
> 
> Ok... If you want to do all three, what about something like this:
> Sun - Shoulders + Quads + Tri (specilization)
> ...


Thank you Emma. I'm sorry I know your really busy and that must of took alot of time  .. I really need to think things through. See I'm not sure how effictive the specilization is going to be becuase where I'm cutting .. not to mention I can't decide on what I want more .. delts of Lats. I want a really good V shape .. I *think* my delts need more priority .. but I'm not 100% sure. Stillg ot two week sbefore finally deciding on something.
thank you once again! You are a life saver ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - I would REALLY REALLY suggest you do not do DLs.... REALLY... Not only will you end up overworking your legs (so your specialisation will not be worth it) but even if you say your lower back is fine - if you injure it, you'll be out of action for months. At least reconsider it for the Friday workout...


Ok done. I'll stick with RDL, Reverse Lunges, Leg curls and GHR's / Pull - throughs.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And as I previously suggested - I would also cut cals on these days to a lot lower than what you are... Something like:
> Sun - 75% maintainence + LSD cardio
> Mon - 50-60% maintainence + deplete
> Tues - 50-60% maintainence + deplete
> ...


Okay done as well. I screwed today up .. should of done cardio but I did rest. So I'll do the cardio Sunday (It would be Thurs for that example). Also .. um two little last questions.
1 - That's for Refeed .. would cheat week be any different? Mian concern is -> Thurs .. Thurs I'll be drinking so I won't have the 3Gx lean mass in carbs  but that won't be a problem as I'm not doign my workout in the morning. It'll be in the afternoon. (also on regular refeed week do I keep the calories really low on this day?)
-> Sat, would I still eat at maintenace?? (remember my cheat day is ALOT of food) and would it be alright to do low intensity cardio?
-> Sun , Can I eat a little lower than 75% maintenance? Or maybe Sun 75% maintenance , then Mon intead of 'getting back to it' do another 75% maintenance calories?
2 - Becuase I'm drastically cutting calories on my refeed / cheat week on the days before , On my normal weeks would you recommend I bring calories back to maintenance level?

Thank you once again. I appreicate it so much.


But if you want to do it differently, try it and see if it works....[/quote]


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Adrian - *Honestly my calories / cycling is so crazy right now it's hard to keep track of the days as it is  I really don't want to add more confusion than needed.


Then dont do such a complicated diet cycle. Do a simple linear diet and cal cycle that. Just what i am presently doing. It is much less confusing. I am finding it very effective on this cut without having to do any complicated diet setup and trying to match the routine with the diet 

If you really want to go with the diet plan you have, then work with Emmas routine. Else your results might not be good.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Then dont do such a complicated diet cycle. Do a simple linear diet and cal cycle that. Just what i am presently doing. It is much less confusing. I am finding it very effective on this cut without having to do any complicated diet setup and trying to match the routine with the diet
> 
> If you really want to go with the diet plan you have, then work with Emmas routine. Else your results might not be good.


I would if I could .. but I've stalled. I've* never* (not even when I was 105lbs) been this lean in my life .. and my bdoy doesn't want to get any leaner, so I need to pull out the big diet tricks if I'm hoping to lean out some more .. so as shitty as it is I gotta give this a shot and see what happens.

I always go with what Emma suggests  hahaha.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2006)

*April 13*

*Training - Depletion workout # 1 Red = Second Run through
Leg press - *1:00RI - *230lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Cable Flies - *1:00RI - *10lbs* (10, 10, 10) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI *35lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Lying Leg Curls - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *40lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*Lateral Riases - *1:00RI - *10lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*BB Curl - *1:00RI - *45lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*Away from Pulley Tri Ext. - *1:00RI - *40lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)

 Kill me .. I still have one more to do .. omg not looking forward to tomorrow morning ..
 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, banana, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, PB, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, tuna, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey, pysllium seed husks, PB


*Macros - *
1764 calories
51G fat (7G sat) 
123G Carbs (5G fibre not including veggies) 
201G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, vinnegar,  crystal light, SF gum,  diet pepsi
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

I'm so drained .. everyone all day has been telling me how tired I look. Omg and I still have Friday, Saturday and Sunday morning .. becuase I'm going to be so pumped for voo-doo / I'm going ot be drinking Sunday evening I'll give myself energy LOL. then it's monday morning .. MMM
I've already gone out and spent $40 on Candy / Chocolate/ Cookies at Bulk Barn for my cheat day .. and at Bulk Barn that = alot ... it's two huge bag fulls! OMG  just thinking of it ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2006)

*March 14*

*Training - Depletion workout # 2 Red = Second Run through
DB SLDL - *1:00RI - *35lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Incline DB Press - *1:00RI - *25lbs* (10, 10, 10) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:00RI *75lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Seated DB Press - *1:00RI - *20lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*One Arm DB Rows - *1:00RI - *10lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*DB Preacher curls - *1:00RI - *15lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *20lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)

It's over!! omg only one more workout .. and it's cardio. I've decided no cardio for Sunday. Becuase lets see 
Extreme lowered calories + cardio + Drinking = loss of LBM
So I'd rather not do the cardio and try minimizing LBM loss (as I would rather put a pound of fat on me instead of losing a pound of LBM. Besides with my calorie level it's impossible for me to put on any fat that night) , besides I'm going ot be dancing for 4 hours .. that can be my cardio.
 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, banana, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, PB, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, tuna, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey, pysllium seed husks, PB


*Macros - *
1764 calories
51G fat (7G sat) 
123G Carbs (5G fibre not including veggies) 
201G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, vinnegar,  crystal light, SF gum,  diet pepsi
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L


All I did today was lay down and read .. then I had to work from 4 - 8 and thank god somehow I had enough energy to get through till around 7 before I felt like I was going to pass out and by then things had slowed down. Went out and got gas .. then came home and sat on the comp / read some more. It's like a task to walk .. and I've been getting light headed at random points throughout the day .. and breaking into random sweats .
Anyways ..
Next week on Friday is Marcs B-day party , then Saturday is Kerry's B-day.
I'll be drinking for both / being a regular kid enjoying his Boyfriend and one of his closest friends 17th Birthdays (Kerry and Marc love each other, so Kerry is coming to Moncton Friday night for Marc's party then were all heading back to Amherst Saturday for Kerry's.). I'll be doing my deloading week during this time, and I don't plan on really keeping track on Calories, and if I cheat on food or something then so be it. I'm just going to enjoy myself those two days.
PS next saturday marks , me and marc's two month anniversary , which is another reason why i just want to enjoy myself next weekend.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 15, 2006)

*April 15*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core
*_External Rotations - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 4x12 (each side)

Cardio - 55 minutes
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
40 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
5 minutes at 4.8mph with 0% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Landmines - *BAR + 10lbs* 1x30 (15 each side) 1x20 (10 each side)
ss'
Ball Planks - 2 x held for 60 secs.
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 2 x 20

_LAST WORKOUT! THANK GOD!

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, tuna, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, banana
Meal 2 - CC, banana, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, tuna, Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, almonds, fishies
Meal 4 - Romain/Iceberg Lettuce, chicken, olive oil , fishies
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey,strawberries, PB


*Macros - *
1734 calories
59G fat (6G sat) 
97G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies) 
198G Protein

*Additionals : *SF vanilla/hazelnut syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, vinnegar,  crystal light, SF gum,  diet pepsi
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

Really tired. Weight this morning was 143lbs .. then turned to 143.5lbs  don't know, don't care. I'm getting a knew Scale Monday.
I'm tried as hell from the depleting! For some reason though my hunger isn't bad at all .. and I'm really really bloated. Weird ..
The only difference between this depletion and my last one was my calories were higher on the last one. And weirdly enough I lost more weight on the other depletion.
I think my scale is just fucked, and I've been meaning to buy one that does measurments to the .1 of a pound , so just makes sense to buy a new one.
anyways I PROMISE this time around I'm going to try remembering ot bring the camera! LOL tonight i went out and bought some chocolate whiped cream, chocolate chunk chip cookie dough and Caramel apple Cheesecake  ... omg there's going to be so much food to eat .. like it's insane. But I'm up for the challend   BRING ON THE FOOD!
I won't be posting till either late monday night or tuesday! So Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2006)

lol...remember you and corey only finished half a cheesecake last time. lightweight!!!!  good luck with everything! and happy anniversary!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2006)

hahah ya but that cheescake was .. chocolate truffle or something like that?? Holy crap .. the only thign that has ever doen me in. I didn't even eat half. It was WAY too rich. I didn't enjoy the taste that much ..
this time I got Caramle apple  so we'll see!!

Weight this morning = 141lbs .. and I just figured something out. I can't buy a new scale just yet .. they cost money hahaha a luxoury I don't exactl have right now! HAHAHA! OMG 2 and a half hours and I'm out of here! I'll remember the cam!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Easter and have a good time


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope you partied hardy at voo doo and are going to food a thon it up today! you deserve it!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2006)

*April 16*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - yogurt, veggies , tuna
Meal 2-  tuna
Meal 3 - tuna
Meal 4 - Chicken , fishies
Meal 5 - 5 coolers


*Macros - *
esitamted at 1900 cals and 188G carbs

*Additionals : *
*Water :* Not enough

OMG .. voodoo = insane.
too much happened to write it all out .. but basically I fondled way too many girls , danced like crazy , then was apart of a brawl that ended with cop cars, ambulances, 1/2 the culb was kicked out (I was the first person to be kicked out .. the bouncer had me in a headlock).
Basically all my friends got in this huge fight with all the moncton black chicks .. it was Amehrst vs. Moncton. IT WAS NUTS! There was the first brawl (that I was thrown out of the club) then a fight in the girls washroom then a second brawl. HOLY fuck. There was like all these black guys that had a plan to jump me and this two WIGGER guys jumped in my face and .. just wow.
I was SOO DRUNK! like I was screaming at everyone. even the bouncers LOL. Somehow I wasn't hit once at all and nothing happened to me hahaha! and all my friends are alright as well! LMAO it was soo funny! (but scary at the same time LOL)
For now on it's only going to be 3 - 4 coolers and no mouthfuls of vodka in the girls washroom


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2006)

*Mon April 17*

*Training - Refeed workout
Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *175lbs* 5 , 5, 5, 5
alternated with Bench Press with a 1:00 / 2:00 RI
*Bench Press - **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *125lbs* 5 , 5, 41/4 , 31/2 held
*WG Lat Pulldown - **130lbs* 5 crap form *120lbs* 5 , 5, 5 4+1cheat rep
Alternated with Seated DB Press with a 1:00/ 2:00RI
*Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 8 , 8 , 73/4 held
*Lying Leg Curls - **55lbs* 8 , 8 , 7
alternated with Underhand Bent over Rows with a 1:00/1:00RI
*Underhand Bent Over BB Rows - **120lbs* 7 , 6, 6
*DB Preacher Curls - **20lbs* 12, 11, 9
alternated with Away from Pulley Tri. Ext. with a 1:00/1:00RI
*Away from Pulley Tri. ext. **60lbs* 12, 12, 12, 

_Fuck .. this was an intense workout. Threw up after it.
 
* Diet -
*I don't even want to list it all .. basically way to much pointless food that alot was thrown up.
I had SUCH a bad hangover .. like it hurt so bad. And I kept eating and eating .. and then I'd throw up a little. Becuase I was soo dehydrated , when I drank any water I GUZZELED it , I just couldn't not and then I'd get HORRIBEL stomach cramps .. couldn't even stand upright and then I'd vomitt just a little bit. 
UGH .. so bad. For now on there will be NO more Food-a-thons! It's pointless and painful. I dont' even enjoy my treats becuase I'm trying to eat so much of it while keeping it down cause I'm so hungover! So for now on , drinking will happen whenver I'll factor it into my routine. I'll keep up the whole depleting and refeed thing and I'll incorporate Cheat MEALS (not entire days).


*Macros - *
estimated at .. hm probably 10, 000 calories. Not even joking I ate so much. And it wsan't like eat then throw up directly afterwards .. it was more like eat .. hold everything down for a solid 2 hours then throw up a little tiny bit.

*Additionals : *
*Water :* Not enough once again , I was sooo dehyrated the entire day.

The day was full of food, sleep , vomitting, sleep , food , vomitting, food , vomitting , workout , vomit , food , food, vomit, food , vomit, food BED.
Hurt soo bad


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2006)

glad nothing untoward happened.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> For now on it's only going to be 3 - 4 coolers and no mouthfuls of vodka


Hasnt that been the plan for the past few times now? 

Yep, an you know what we all think about binge eating and/or drinking  .. Oh well... lesson learnt .. again!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 18, 2006)

Why don't you just use a little self control next time? lol...eat a little bit of everything you want, e.g. half a roll of raw cookie dough, one piece of cheese cake, one pretzel...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2006)

*April 18*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - oatbran , CC, whey, strawberries, barley flakes
Meal 2 - oatbran , fishies, yogurt, whey
Meal 3 - ezikel sprouted bread, strawberries, PB, chicken
Meal 4 - yogurt, apple, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - chicken, chick peas, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey,strawberries, PB, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2217 calories
55G fat (6G sat) 
223G Carbs (34G fibre not including veggies) 
206G Protein

*Additionals : *Nothing
*Water :* 4L

My entire body hurts. Espically my throat .. omg I can't even swallow without it hurting. My stomach is in such bad cramps. No way I could eat veggies today .. I just managed to eat that much .. my head is throbing so bad right now, I'm freezing and just feeling really weak / light headed .. all my family has a fever. And I'm not sure If I'm sick or if all the vomitting yesterday fucked over my body.
Anywasy I need sleep .. I'm going to attempt cardio tomorrow morning .. intervals. If I can't I'll do incline walking ..
omg I feel liek utter shit .. like holy fuck , what's wrong with me?? There will be no more copious amount of eating while hung over .. not worth it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2006)

okay it's 1:10am and I just woke up .. my head hurts soo bad and my ody is so hot .. my eyes are blooshot. Mom says I have a fever .. I feel like death. 

GAH! what worse time can someone get sick?! right when they eat the copious amount of food I ate and feel all pudgy and now I have to stay out of the gym  ... well I might just go in and do like 4mph at 5% incline or something for a bit. nothing strenous at all. And it's not like I can miss any school .. and I also have a dentist apointment tomorrow in Moncton. and it's Marc's B-day party on Firday ..
this is Lovely timing , just lovely.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> okay it's 1:10am and I just woke up .. my head hurts soo bad and my ody is so hot .. my eyes are blooshot. Mom says I have a fever .. I feel like death.
> 
> GAH! what worse time can someone get sick?! right when they eat the copious amount of food I ate and feel all pudgy and now I have to stay out of the gym  ... well I might just go in and do like 4mph at 5% incline or something for a bit. nothing strenous at all. And it's not like I can miss any school .. and I also have a dentist apointment tomorrow in Moncton. and it's Marc's B-day party on Firday ..
> this is Lovely timing , just lovely.


*TOM:* I don't get mad often... And I have a lot of patience when it comes to you... but I am mad now... You stay OUT of that gym tomorrow...  You hear me? Don't be a bloody idiot! Your body is SERIOUSLY stressed right now. Not only are you sick, but I imagine all your electrolytes are messed up from vomiting yesterday and you are likely VERY dehydrated... Trying to 'sweat out' your 'excess calories' is beyond STUPID.

Stay at home tomorrow - if you can, ask your mum to get you some electrolyte replacement solution (they sell it at chemists for people who have had gastic upsets and who have been vomiting a lot). If she can't find that, then some sports water or something similar would be a second best alternative.

Drink a lot of water/green tea/ peppermint tea and try to eat good food that is not going to be too heavy in your stomach. Yoghurt, eggs, mashed sweet potato (you know the drill - I have been through this before!!!).


 Don't make it any worse than it already is Tom... Because as it stands you binged/crammed down junk yesterday (even though you were throwing up the whole time!!!) and now you are being driven into the gym thinking you have to 'run off' the food... Don't you think that this line of thinking is getting into the realms of dangerous bulemia type behaviour?

I would just stop and think about things before you decide to take that path... Because you DO NOT want to go there.... As you know too well - the trip back from another ED WILL NOT be an easy one...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you Emma. Your right that is defintly not a road I want to go down.
After I woke up at 1:10am I tried to get back to sleep .. but my body felt like it was on fire. I was half asleep / half awake for two hours squirming trying to cool down I think I then feel asleep for 2 hours and woke up at 5:30 .. I was freezing cold then. threw on sweat pants and a huge sweater went upstairs , ate breakfast , drank 1.5L of water and some green tea. Then tried to get back to sleep. But I was way to cold I couldn't stop shaking. Around 7am I managed to fall asleep then woke up at 9:30am ate some more and am feeling alot better.
I just feel a bit weak, my throat is still rough, I have an ear ache, and my nose is a bit cloged. Other than that I feel good. Although my body temperature keeps changing between freezing and hot still...
I've been laying in bed all morning , but unfortunatly I have to get to moncton ..If I cancel the appointment it'll cost my parents money. I know the electrolyte solution your talking about, I think i can get it at my local shoppers drug mart, thats where me and adrian got it last summer I believe. (it tastes like nasty ass  hahaha)

For the next couple of weeks I have two options
Scenario 1
If (which I'm pretty sure) I feel better tomorrow (I think It was just a case of being dehydrated still) I'll go workout and get back to normal. Go through the week and then deplete on Wednesday and refeed the following Monday. Then that Wednesday for my normal week I plan on Deloading.
Scernario 2
Start my deloading week today , Then next Wednesday I'll get back on track and start a depletion.

It's been 6 or 7 weeks since I last deloaded so I'm more opt for scenario 1. But we'll see as the day progresses and how much better I feel.
Also for my depletion I'll bring calories back to maintenace. Problem is I don't even know what my maintenance is. My calorie levels are so messed up  Some days I eat 1600 cals, others I'm eating 3100 cals. So .. I'll bring it up to 2850. I'm guessing thats roughly where my maintenance is.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better. Just take things easy for a bit and recover completly before resuming your training. I think it is a good idea to make this a off week. You will fell better and be more energised when you get back.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I can't keep my mouth shut anymore. What exactly are you trying to achieve by carb depleting and then binging and drinking? Why not just stay at maintenance? I only keep reading how you feel tired and sick. I'm not one to judge anyone, but I don't see how this is helping you. Also, it seems like you are too obsessed with grocery shopping and working out. You even ditch school to do these things. I hope this doesn't continue when you head to the university. As my dad told me when I was in law school for a year, "you have your whole life to workout." Education comes first IMHO. Without education, you can't get anywhere in life. 

Remember, life is about balance.....and I'm struggling to achieve that myself.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 19, 2006)

*April 19*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - yogurt, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2 - CC, barley flakes, whey, strawberries,
Meal 3 - ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, chicken, fishies
Meal 4 - yogurt, apple, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - chicken, chick peas, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey,strawberries, PB, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2095 calories
53G fat (6G sat) 
211G Carbs (26G fibre) 
193G Protein

*Additionals : *Green tea, sugar/salt substitute, 2000ml of gastrolyte, crystal light
*Water :* 6-7L
*
Adrian - *Agreed. I'm taking a deloading week. No point in pushing my body when I'm not 100%. I'm not going to do that to myself, I'm through with pushing my body to it's limits. And I do it for what? For who? Marc loves my body the way it is .. the only one I'm trying to please is myself, and I'm going to ease up a bit.

*Denise -  *The reason I'm depleting and refeeding is becuase I'm not 100% happy with where my body is at. I want to be leaner, but I agree this journal is a big sap story where I complain non stop and I'm going to try and stop. The binging and drinking is stoping. For now on if I drink I'm not forcing food down my throat the following day to the point where I'm vomitting. I'll go with the flow. My cheat days , or 'food-a-thons' won't be like how the past two were. They'll be just regular cheat days .. I'll eat what I want when I want, and to the point where I'm full, not binging.
I agree 100% on the balance .. but the thing is I'm not 'obessed' it's that it's what I love .. yes Education is important to me, thats why i catch up on work that I miss and still manage to make good grades. I think I'll have more 'balance' by the time university comes around. I *should* hopefully be to where I'm happy with my body and I'll be trying to maintain. I won't be so anal about every single workout , or eating clean 100% of the time. Like I currently am cause I'm so scared I'll lose my LBM, rather than fat.

The next following days will go as Plan

Tues -> REST
Today -> REST
Thurs -> Workout 1 (16 Total sets, low weights, high rests, full body, 12 reps each set)
Fri - Cardio (incline walking)
Sat -> REST
Sun -> Carido
Mon -> Workout 2
Tues -> REST
Wed -> Start Depletion (carido)

Rest day cals will be 2700
Cardio day cals will be 2800
Workout day cals will be 2900

Hopefully this will reset/ let me recover , and get me started for my new routine.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 19, 2006)

PS I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow. I've been very tired. Fell asleep at Marc's for 2 hours, fell asleep driving home, was awoken to a transfer truck coming at me (on the opposite lane) which startled me becuase well on highways , you don't have lanes like that , so I though I had somehow gotten to the other side of the highway .. anyways turns out I missed my turn and ended up in some weird place , took another wrong turn .. long story short what should of been a 45 min drive turned into and hour and 45 minute drive.

I'm still burning up with a fever, my body temp changes between freezing cold, to burning hot and my throat is in alot of pain .. the reason I'm training tomorrow is becuase I don't think it has extended below the neck. I've been coughing very little and I think thats cuase the back of my throat is so irritated. Light headedness comes and goes, and so does pains in my lower back / kidneys. I think the electorylte solution helped me somewhat ..
Night.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> For university lol I really don't have a choice. I NEED to go to that school as it's the only one that after I graduate will I be reconginized as a dietitican.



Hey Tom, just got caught up on your journal again.  I'm not going to comment on anything but the quote I framed above.  There are some people who obviously care about you that do that regularly (including myself) and also Aggies1ut and you never seem to take it to heart.  You'll just have to decide for yourself.

About the Uni thing.  If I was you, I'd use the next year or so to establish a relationship with a proffessor in the dietician program that you want to attend.  Contact one by email and ask some intelligent questions.  Heck, throw some difficult questions at them (I'm sure Emma-Leigh, Dietieceray Goddess could help you formulate some).  Then, you will have established a genuine interest in the program and an advanced level of nutritional competency with a principal player.  From there, that person will help you get into their program  Just take the innitiative and you'll be far ahead of the other applicants.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2006)

wow Steve that's such a great idea!! Thank you so much, I'm defintly going to look into doing that!!

------------------------------------------------------------------

There's going to be no deloading week .. woke up and the sickness is past my throat (FLEM), although I can't cough it up cause the back of my throat hurts so bad  so I didn't go to the gym today. and I still feel like crap anyways. So no gym until I feel 100% better, and I'll just bring cals to 2750.
Going to hit outpatients today and see what the hell is wrong with me.
This is so bad .. it's marc's B-day party tomorrow ..  .. omg what am I going to do if I'm not feeling better by the end of the day? Not to mention with me beign sick I haven't had time to go out and get his present.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 20, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> PS I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow. I've been very tired. Fell asleep at Marc's for 2 hours, fell asleep driving home, was awoken to a transfer truck coming at me (on the opposite lane)


 I would take the week totally off (with a few cheats as well) and eat normally to recover. If thats how you feel (tired and sleepy all the time), what makes you think you wont pass out on the treadmill (or whatever cardio you are doing) or loose focus and drop a weight on you or pull a muscle? Yes you are only doing light work, but if you injure yourself, then say goodbye to working out for a while.

Also stay off the road unless you are completly awake/alert.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 20, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> There's going to be no deloading week ..






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> This is so bad .. it's marc's B-day party tomorrow ..  .. omg what am I going to do if I'm not feeling better by the end of the day? Not to mention with me beign sick I haven't had time to go out and get his present.


Why dont you tell him you are sick and dont want to pass on the flu or whatever it is to him and that you will make it up to him when you are better?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay just got back from the doctors.
There is a virus going around .. although he said I have it really really bad. He said it's good I was only vomitting Monday, he wants me to try eating and drinking as much as possible. He checked my lungs .. they're clear. But as it stands I have alot of the symptoms of pneumonia, he said if my fever isn't gone by Sunday I should go straight to outpatients, as it is probably more than just the virus. Or if i can hold out till monday He'll see me himself. He wants me to not go to school tomorrow either (haven't been there all week) and he just wants me to rest, nothing else. So here's hoping it goes soon .. and if it's not gone that means I probably have pneumonia .. ugh.
I talked to Marc .. I'm not going to his B-day party. I feel soo bad. But he was sooo understanding and kept telling me not to feel bad and it's not like I planed this at all. So i told him I'd make it up to him next weekend.
I know it's not my fault .. but I still feel like Shit  .. like really really bad. Now I'm going back to bed .. my head hurts and I'm freezing once again .. I perfer it when I'm burning hot ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 20, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> There is a virus going around .. although he said I have it really really bad. He said it's good I was only vomitting Monday, he wants me to try eating and drinking as much as possible. He checked my lungs .. they're clear. But as it stands I have alot of the symptoms of pneumonia, he said if my fever isn't gone by Sunday I should go straight to outpatients, as it is probably more than just the virus...


 Argg... Tom... That is horrible... I am sorry to hear you are so sick... 

Marc will understand if you can't be there - he knows you are sick....!!! So don't worry about him - just look after yourself ok! 

Now you get some rest and try to eat and drink a little!!! If the symptoms get worse or if you start to find it hard to breathe, or if you develop a rash, or is your vision gets blurry (or if you start to get other funky signs) - you get yourself quickly to outpatients (or the emergency department) ok!! There are lots of potentially serious things that could happen...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you Emma. It always amazes me how much you know! Those are all the things the doctor told me to worry / look out for. The only worrisome sign was yesterday after I started drinking the gastrolyte solution I got a bit of chest pains.
But I've been sleeping all day .. only waking up to eat. And I'm feeling almost 100% better!  My fever is gone , my throat feels tons better, very very little coughing, no flem trying to come up, etc. the only thing that remains is my nose is runny as hell hahaha.
So I think I'm actually going to go to Marc's B-day party tomorrow  .. as it stands he doesn't think I'm going to make it , so I'm going to show up and surprise him . And I won't be doing anything strenous there. I'm also going to take gym off till Tues. Just to be on the safe side.
I've also decided to give my body more of a break more often , instead of doing a deloading week every 8 weeks , I'm going to try doing one every 6 - 7 weeks.

---------------  EDIT -------------------
Damn , I spoke too soon. 
All my symptoms are coming back


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2006)

*April 20*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - yogurt, rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2 - 1% chocolate milk, chick peas, romain/iceberg lettuce, olive oil, chicken, fishies
Meal 3 - ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, chicken, fishies, broccoli
Meal 4 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, barley flakes, oat bran, fishies
Meal 5 - romain/iceberg lettuce, apples, fishies, olive oil, almonds, tuna, Yogurt
Meal 6 - CC,whey,strawberries, PB, barley flakes


*Macros - *
2884 calories
93G fat (10G sat) 
311G Carbs (40G fibre not including veggies) 
207G Protein

*Additionals : *Green tea, sugar/salt substitute, crystal light
*Water :* 4Lish .. I haven't really been counting
My real dad's up from Newfounland to help with the situation of my Brother .. this is be an interesting couple of months


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2006)

*New Routine*

Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) and Shoulders + light hammies and Triceps
Mon - Cardio
Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus) + light chest and biceps
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Heavy Leg (Quad again), shoulders + light hammies and Triceps
Fri - Heavy Back (lat focus again) + light chest and biceps
Sat - OFF


Sunday - 3100 cals , high carb
Squat : 3 x 6-8
Alt. DB Press: 3 x 6 - 8
Leg press: 3 x 8-10
Upright DB Row: 3 x 8 - 12
BB Lunge: 2 x 10-12
Reverse Flies with External Rotation: 2 x 10 - 12
Leg Ext : 2 x 10-12
ss'
Lying Leg Curls : 2 x 10-12
Tricep Pushdown : 3 x 8-12

Tues - 2800 cals
WG Lat Pulldowns : 4 x 6-8
Incline bench press : 3 x 6-8
Bent over BB Row : 3x 6-8
V-Bar Pulldown or pull-up : 2 x 10-12 or failure
DB Fly : 2 x 10-12
Seated Row to Neck : 2 x 10-12
Preacher Curls : 3 x 6 - 8

Thurs - 3100 cals , high carb
Squat: 3 x 6-8
Behind neck Military Press: 3 x 6-8
RDL: 3 x 6-8
DB Side Lateral Raise: 3 x 8-12
Single Leg Squat Machine: 3 x 8 - 12
Upright Reverse Flies: 2 x 10 -12
Reverse CG bench: 3 x 6-8

Fri - 2800 cals
Pull-ups: 3 x failure
Decline DB Press: 3 x 6-8
Seated Cable Row: 3 x 6-8
Straight Arm Pulldown: 3 x 8-12
Incline DB Fly: 2x 10-12
One Arm DB Row: 2x 10-12
Hammer Curls: 3 x 10-12

All RI's will be 1:30 - 2:00 , might make some of the accesorry or higher rep range stuff 1:00.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 21, 2006)

Feel better! Everyone here in Toronto is pulling for you little buddy (lol)...I'll be that much further away from you this weekend so please dont get more sick! luv ya!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) and Shoulders + light hammies and Triceps
> Mon - Cardio
> Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus) + light chest and biceps
> Wed - Cardio
> ...


 routine is a bit..erm..strange. Dont see how you are doing 'heavy' quads. All the rep ranges are in the 6-12 range. So why dont you balance them and do 3x6-8 quads on one day and hammies on the other instead of quads only on both days? 

Also your 'heavy quads' are 3x6-8. But you are also doing bis and tris and chest back 3x6-8. So you are also considering doing those 'heavy' as well? How do you plan to make a distinction between the heavy exercises and the others?

I would change the order of some exercises. E.g. I'd do militaries after RDL's


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2006)

^ That routine was a suggestion by Emma on like page 64 on my journal .. I was going through all the possiblities she listed for me and I liked that one best.
I've decided I'd rather delts over lats ... but I still want to emphasize lat work.
So becuase I'm focusing on Quads and Shoulders mostly I need to work through all the rep ranges ( 5 - 12 ) and put everything else to maintenance which is 2-3 sets at 6-8 and 2 sets of 10-12 .


Or at least that's what I gathered from Emma  maybe I misinterpurted it?? lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, i see that heavy refers to the heavier side of hypertrophy rep range.

But Look at the samples Emma posted. Heavy is 3-5 range. Bis and Tris are on the lighter side (10-12), but you have some on the heavier side (6-8). Keep in mind she also said "For 'maintainence' 2-3 sets of 6-8 + 2 sets of 10-12 is all that is needed. Don't work in the 3-5 rep range... That is not the maintainence that I am thinking of.". So are you doing maintenence?

Also look at this what Emma posted:
Sumo DL: 4 - 5 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
Bench thing : 3 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
Bent over Row: 3 sets ( 3 - 5 reps)
Type of Fly: 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
High Trap row: 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
Bicep Stuff: ( 8 - 10 reps)

Sequence is Legs, Chest, back, chest, back/trap, Bis

Now look at your set up:
Thurs - 3100 cals , high carb
Squat: 3 x 6-8 -->only legs being used
Behind neck Military Press: 3 x 6-8  -->*shoulders/arms* being used
RDL: 3 x 6-8  -->legs/back/*arms/shoulders* being used!
DB Side Lateral Raise: 3 x 8-12
Single Leg Squat Machine: 3 x 8 - 12
Upright Reverse Flies: 2 x 10 -12
Reverse CG bench: 3 x 6-8

Sequence is legs, shoulders, legs, shoulders, legs, shoulders, arms. With RDL's you will put stress on your shoulders. But you have just previously worked them (militaries).

However, this option that Emma posted is ok because no exercise uses the other muscle:
eg: For Lat/Quad/Tri
Squat - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8 -->only legs being used
Lat pulls - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8 -->only arms/shoulders/lats being used
Leg press - 3 x 8-10 -->only legs being used
Straight arm pull downs - 3 x 10-12 -->only arms/shoulders/latsbeing used
Leg Ext - 2 x 10-12 -->only legs being used
Tricep stuff - 2-3 x 5-8 + 1-2 x 10-12 -->only arms being used

I would lay out body parts in this sequence: Legs, chest/back, Shoulders, arms. For your split ...
sun - quads (6-8), hammies(8-10), shoulders(6-8), tris(8-10)
tue - Back (6-8), chest (8-10), bis (8-10)
thu - quads (8-10), hammies(10-12), shoulders(8-10), tris (10-12)
fri - Back(8-10), chest (10-12), bis (10-12)

Or if you want the heavy wo's. Then do the 3-5 range for the heavy ones.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, i see that heavy refers to the heavier side of hypertrophy rep range.
> 
> But Look at the samples Emma posted. Heavy is 3-5 range. Bis and Tris are on the lighter side (10-12), but you have some on the heavier side (6-8). Keep in mind she also said "For 'maintainence' 2-3 sets of 6-8 + 2 sets of 10-12 is all that is needed. Don't work in the 3-5 rep range... That is not the maintainence that I am thinking of.". So are you doing maintenence?


Huh? I'm confused ..
Basically for specilization everything else needs ot be put to 'maintenance' (chest , horizontal back, hammies, and arms) which IS 2-3 sets of 6-8 reps and 2 sets of 10-12 reps.
Everythign else the things i"m specilizing in, needs to work through all rep ranged 5-12 (shoulders, lats, quads)


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Also look at this what Emma posted:
> Sumo DL: 4 - 5 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
> Bench thing : 3 sets ( 3 -5 reps)
> Bent over Row: 3 sets ( 3 - 5 reps)
> ...


She never posted that. I did .. 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Now look at your set up:
> Thurs - 3100 cals , high carb
> Squat: 3 x 6-8 -->only legs being used
> Behind neck Military Press: 3 x 6-8  -->*shoulders/arms* being used
> ...


That is what Emma recommended .. Do Leg movement, shoulder, leg , shoulder , arms.
Remeber Hammies are at maintenance, I want focus on delts. Not to mention doing Squats then RDL's back to back without another exercise inbetween would be foolish .. it would compromise my RDL's as my lower back / legs would have as much time to recover.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> However, this option that Emma posted is ok because no exercise uses the other muscle:
> eg: For Lat/Quad/Tri
> Squat - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8 -->only legs being used
> Lat pulls - 5 x 5 OR 4 x 6-8 -->only arms/shoulders/lats being used
> ...


yes ... but thats just for Quads, Lat and Tri. I'm not doing that ..I'm working both quads and hammies in the same workout.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I would lay out body parts in this sequence: Legs, chest/back, Shoulders, arms. For your split ...
> sun - quads (6-8), hammies(8-10), shoulders(6-8), tris(8-10)
> tue - Back (6-8), chest (8-10), bis (8-10)
> thu - quads (8-10), hammies(10-12), shoulders(8-10), tris (10-12)
> fri - Back(8-10), chest (10-12), bis (10-12)


But that's not allowing me to work through the 10 -12 on some of my speciliztion stuff .. 



Okay just confused now  LOL

Emma?? Clarification?? ROFL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Huh? I'm confused ..
> Basically for specilization everything else needs ot be put to 'maintenance' (chest , horizontal back, hammies, and arms) which IS 2-3 sets of 6-8 reps and 2 sets of 10-12 reps.
> Everythign else the things i"m specilizing in, needs to work through all rep ranged 5-12 (shoulders, lats, quads)


 I was looking at heavy as 5x5 and the rest on maintenence spread between 6-12. The routine you proposed is all in 6-12. What Emma said... "Ok - for large muscles pick 3 moves at a MAXIMUM... For small, pick two. You also need to work through the entire rep range (5 to 12)." ... "For 'maintainence' 2-3 sets of 6-8 + 2 sets of 10-12 is all that is needed. Don't work in the 3-5 rep range... That is not the maintainence that I am thinking of." Unless i misunderstood Emma  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> She never posted that. I did ..


Ah yes. My mistake. I copied the wrong post 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Emma?? Clarification?? ROFL


ok, Lets wait for Emma.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 22, 2006)

LOL - routine looks VERY familiar tom! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Sun - Heavy Leg (quad emphesis) and Shoulders + light hammies and Triceps
> Mon - Cardio
> Tues - Heavy Back (lat focus) + light chest and biceps
> Wed - Cardio
> ...


This looks good.

To go through specialisation v's maintainence...

Specialisation: Pick 2-3 exercises.
1. BIG COMPOUND: 5 x 5 or 4 x 6-8
2. SMALLER COMPOUND 2-3 x 8-10
3. ISOLATION: 1-3 x 10-12

For large muscle groups, you can do 8-10 sets... For smaller, only do 6-8 sets... You are also better off leaving out one of the moves and just doing 2 exercises (but you can do less of all three if you wish).

For maintainence: 2 exercises
1. COMPOUND: 2-3 x 6-8
2. ISOLATION: 1-2 x 10-12

But remember that these muscles will also be hit my your other exercises (eg: hammies get hit in leg press and squat, traps get hit with pull downs) - so sometimes you will only really need the isolation movement.... Although you can just do compound but do something that works through all the rep ranges....

Also - do all your specialisation exercises FIRST.... (but as you are going to do both delts and legs, then you will have to alternate for this day).


eg:


> Sunday - 3100 cals , high carb
> Squat : 3 x 6-8
> Alt. DB Press: 3 x 6 - 8
> Leg press: 3 x 8-10
> ...



Ok - not too bad... I would do this though:

Squat : 4 x 6-8
Alt. DB Press: 3-4 x 6-8

Leg press: 3 x 8-10
Upright DB Row: 2-3 x 8-12

Leg Ext : 1-2 x 10-12
ss'
Lying Leg Curls : 1-2 x 10-12
Reverse Flies with External Rotation: 1-2 x 10-12

Tricep Pushdown : 2-3 x 10-12


TOTAL WORKING SETS PER BODY PARTS = 
Legs ~ 8-10
Shoulders ~ 6-8 (smaller muscle group)




> Tues - 2800 cals
> WG Lat Pulldowns : 4 x 6-8
> Incline bench press : 3 x 6-8
> Bent over BB Row : 3x 6-8
> ...


Ok - probably too much compound back stuff.... And you can do all your lat stuff first (then throw in one exercise for your midback and your chest stuff)... So what about:

eg:
WG Lat Pulldowns : 4 x 6-8
Straight arm Pull down: 2-3 x 10-12

Incline bench press : 3 x 6-8
Seated Row: Either 2-3 x 10-12 OR 2 x 6-8 + 1-2 x 10-12

FLAT DB Fly : 2 x 10-12
Preacher Curls : 2-3 x 6-8


TOTAL SETS:
Back ~ 8-10
Chest ~ 6




> Thurs - 3100 cals , high carb
> Squat: 3 x 6-8
> Behind neck Military Press: 3 x 6-8
> RDL: 3 x 6-8
> ...


Not too bad (looks VVEERRY familiar!!  )... I would consider swapping the squat machine for leg ext/curls OR drop your RDLs back to 10-12 and bring your squat machine up...  (your hammies get hit with the squats, so you essentially do not need to do another few heavy sets for them with your RDLs).

And with your hx of recent shoulder injury be VERY, VERY careful of BTN press.... You might want to consider doing military until you are sure your shoulder can handle it...

Squat: 4 x 6-8
Behind neck Military Press: 3 x 6-8

Single Leg Squat Machine: 3 x 8-10 
DB Side Lateral Raise: 2 x 8-12

RDL: 2 x 10-12
Upright Reverse Flies: 2 x 10 -12

Reverse CG bench: 2-3 x 6-8


TOTAL SETS:
Legs ~ 8-10
Shoulders ~ 6-8



> Fri - 2800 cals
> Pull-ups: 3 x failure
> Decline DB Press: 3 x 6-8
> Seated Cable Row: 3 x 6-8
> ...


Ok - same as above... Also - if you want to improve your pull ups, I suggest you do ladders, not work to failure... But if you really want to specialise and get good lat growth then I would do something like:

BTN Wide Grip Lat Pulls OR HS high rows: 4 x 6-8
Straight Arm Pulldown: 2-3 x 10-12

FLAT DB Press: 3 x 6-8
One Arm DB Row: EITHER 3 x 10-12 OR 2 x 6-8 + 1-2 x 10-12 

Incline DB Fly: 2 x 10-12
Hammer Curls: 2-3 x 10-12

TOTAL SETS:
Back ~ 8-10
Chest ~ 6



> All RI's will be 1:30 - 2:00 , might make some of the accesorry or higher rep range stuff 1:00.


Ok.... Just to warn you though - My workouts take me something around 75 to 90 minutes most mornings... And these workouts look A LOT my my workouts... So you want to make sure you account for this...

Also - if you really want to specialise in your quads - I have to ask - what are you considering doing for cardio? 



And now I am going to bed!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I was looking at heavy as 5x5 and the rest on maintenence spread between 6-12. The routine you proposed is all in 6-12. What Emma said... "Ok - for large muscles pick 3 moves at a MAXIMUM... For small, pick two. You also need to work through the entire rep range (5 to 12)." ... "For 'maintainence' 2-3 sets of 6-8 + 2 sets of 10-12 is all that is needed. Don't work in the 3-5 rep range... That is not the maintainence that I am thinking of." Unless i misunderstood Emma


Well I think the confusing part is that was heavy is mentioned it's not meant like heavy working loads such as 5x5 , but meant as more volume. hahah or at least that's what I took it as
Thank you though!! I appricate everyone's advice!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks Emma!
haha ya it is very similar to your workouts  I had so many unsure things .. like would it be alright to do squats twice a week? and just little things like that. Then I realized that my workouts would have to be similar like yours, so I went and looked at your workouts which answered my questions and I also got some good idea's for some movements  haha hope you don't mind.

I just have a few last ones ..

~ 


> Squat : 4 x 6-8
> Alt. DB Press: 3-4 x 6-8
> * Leg press: 3 x 8-10*
> Upright DB Row: 2-3 x 8-12
> ...





> Squat: 4 x 6-8
> Behind neck Military Press: 3 x 6-8
> * Single Leg Squat Machine: 3 x 8-10 *
> DB Side Lateral Raise: 2 x 8-12
> ...


For these two workouts , would it be alright if I switched the sinlge leg Squat with the leg press , and then switched the RDL's up for a type of lunge?



> Ok - same as above... Also - if you want to improve your pull ups, I suggest you do ladders, not work to failure... But if you really want to specialise and get good lat growth then I would do something like:
> 
> BTN Wide Grip Lat Pulls OR HS high rows: 4 x 6-8


Those 'pulls' do you mean pull ups? Or Pull downs? If they are pulldowns would you ultimately think it'd just be better if I left out pull - ups?



> One Arm DB Row: EITHER 3 x 10-12 OR 2 x 6-8 + 1-2 x 10-12


and just checking haha , but it's alright to switch this with a supinated grip bent over BB row right?



> Ok.... Just to warn you though - My workouts take me something around 75 to 90 minutes most mornings... And these workouts look A LOT my my workouts... So you want to make sure you account for this...
> 
> Also - if you really want to specialise in your quads - I have to ask - what are you considering doing for cardio?


On average it takes me about 50 minutes to completel 20 sets .. so I think I should be good. I think it's cause where I'm in a very small gym where every machine is close to each other and no one else is in the gym to slow me down I can get things done quicker.
For cardio it'll jsut be incline walking .. every second week there will be either a step class or Intervals or a combination of the two. At the complete most it'll be done once a week. That alright?

Once again thank you!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 22, 2006)

*April 23*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - yogurt, rolled oats, banana, whey, fishies
Meal 2 - romain lettuce, chick peas, olive oil, chicken
Meal 3 - 1% chocolate milk, CC, strawberries, barley flakes, whey, PB, oat bran
Meal 4 - apple, romain lettuce, yogurt, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - 1% chocolate milk, ezikel sprouted bread, PB, banana, chicken, broccoli
Meal 6 - CC,whey,strawberries, PB, barley flakes, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2727 calories
80G fat (10G sat) 
294G Carbs (37G fibre not including veggies) 
212G Protein

*Additionals : *Green/strawberry tea, sugar/salt substitute, crystal light, SF syrup
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

marc's B-day party yesterday was so much fun. You should of seen how surprised he was when I showed up LOL. He practically FLEW down the steps at me! hahaha

weight this mornign was 142.5lbs .. I'm down in weight LOL. surprising. I'm really liking this depletion and refeeding/cheating. I'm getting some good results.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> weight this mornign was 142.5lbs .. I'm down in weight LOL. surprising. I'm really liking this depletion and refeeding/cheating. I'm getting some good results.


Woo hoo. Looks like it is working for you  But i would suggest go by next weeks results. Considering that you were sick _could _have skewed the results.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey tom... just quickly:



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> For these two workouts , would it be alright if I switched the sinlge leg Squat with the leg press , and then switched the RDL's up for a type of lunge?


You could swap the squat machine and the leg press but don't change the RDLs... If anything - I would swap them to something like a GHR or another curl. You could do a leg etx/curl combo too (like in the first workout).

After two large compound movements you don't need a third - you'll overwork your quads.



> Those 'pulls' do you mean pull ups? Or Pull downs? If they are pulldowns would you ultimately think it'd just be better if I left out pull - ups?


Pull downs... (can't do BTN wide grip all that easily as a pull up).

The reason being is that you want to make sure you are going to be able to perform the exercise with a full ROM, with good tempo and form and being able to concentrate fully on the movement. So unless you can bang out 6-8 reps with close to perfect form and to the right degree of fatique (one rep left in the bank - DO NOT go to absolute failure) - then you are not going to be getting the best out of the movement.

BUT - if you wanted to do pull ups - the best way to improve them is to do ladders never hitting fatigue - the aim being to do a higher volume without getting nervous ickiness from failure.

eg: if you know you can do 5 reps, then you would do: 
1 rep, rest... 
do 2 reps, rest... 
do 3 reps, rest... 
do 1 rep, rest...
do 2 reps rest...
You would continue the ladder for 3-4 cycles until it becomes difficult to do the reps (one rep left...). Then you would stop. No failure.

Next week you do the same... Once it becomes really easy to bang out those reps, either add weight, or move up the ladder (eg: start at 2 reps, then 3, then 4, then 2 etc etc).


But to get back to the main movement - if you can do pull ups well, then you could use them. Otherwise my choices for lats are:
moderate to wide grip pull down (HS lateral pulls are the best)
BTN wide grip pull downs
HS high row



> and just checking haha , but it's alright to switch this with a supinated grip bent over BB row right?


I wouldn't... Supernated grip hits lats more (similar to a yates row) and you have already done that.

If you really don't like DB rows then consider kelso shrugs....



> For cardio it'll jsut be incline walking .. every second week there will be either a step class or Intervals or a combination of the two. At the complete most it'll be done once a week. That alright?


If you want good growth in your legs you want to stay away from lactate threshold (HR ~80-85%). So stick to either your walking or major HIIT puke-fests... 

But with the HIIT puke stuff - be VERY careful where you put it because you will be asking for your legs to be overworked... When would you be doing it? The only place I could see it would be on the Wed. (one day rest either side before legs)... So you **could** do it then if you really wanted...


Now I have to go... 

Talk to you later... Congrates on the measurements (although, as adrian said, lets see what happens when you get over sickness)...

Hope you are feeling better?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> On average it takes me about 50 minutes to completel 20 sets .. so I think I should be good.


Are you using maximal weights to get to the rep range or just enough to get to the max reps?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2006)

*April 23*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Was like yesterdays except with some more fat

*Macros - *
2842 calories
94G fat (11G sat) 
291G Carbs (37G fibre not including veggies) 
213G Protein

*Additionals : *Green/strawberry tea, sugar/salt substitute, crystal light, SF syrup
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

Hey thanks for all the info Emma.
If I do do the HIIT it'll be on Wed I'll make sure .. once every two weeks. and the layout would be
Mon -REFEED wokrout
Tues - OFF
WED -CARDIO
Thurs - Shoulders / quads/ tris

So step classes would be out of the question? I don' think my heart rate reaches 80 - 85% .. it only gets up to about 150 .. 160 MAX.

Weight this morning was actually 141.5lbs .. so I lost another pound.  pulled cals up a bit again.

And I'm using maximal weight to get to my rep ranges .. that is using a weight I struggle dearly to get into the desired rep range , and then once I reach max I increase.

I'm feeling a bit better. Still got runny nose, cough and flem on my chest. But my fever is gone which is good and mean sno pneumonia!
Although I do keep waking up at night in a cold sweat .. it's gross. And today at work when I was looking at an order it seemed like the words were getting smaller so I had to close my eyes and rub them for a bit. Not sure .. so I'm just playing things by ear. Not sure if cause I'm 'on the outlook' for it, that's why it happened? or whatever.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2006)

*April 24*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - yogurt, rolled oats, banana, almonds, whey, fishies
Meal 2 - chick peas, chicken, almonds,
Meal 3 - ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, fishies, CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries
Meal 4 - Chocolate milk 1%, EW, lemon juice, oat bran, banana, olive oil
Meal 5 - apple, lettuce, olive oil, tuna, yogurt
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries

*Macros - *
2850 calories
91G fat (10G sat) 
299G Carbs (37G fibre not including veggies) 
211G Protein

*Additionals : *Green/strawberry tea, sugar/salt substitute, crystal light, SF syrup
*Water :* 3 - 4.5L

ya .. okay .. starting to feel the pudge. Waist and stomach is noticably fatter and thicker. It's also in alot of pain .. like I jsut did 1000 crunches . Can't wait to start depleting .. I'm hoping it's not a new layer of fat but just water / bloat / constipation or soemthing


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 24, 2006)

I wouldn't go near step class... Not just because of the HR thing, but also because of the repeated steping thing...

And for your HR you can go to here and calculate it....


Now - The 'pudge' is probably your body re-bounding because of the vomiting/ dehydration from being sick and the lack of cardio too...

For the depletions - monitor your reactions to the carb ups. If you don't see noticable results, decrease carbs slightly (but ~130g) and try again. It is all about seeing what your body responds too.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 25, 2006)

Is the pain because of the 1000 crunches, or the 1000 crunches was to try and ease the pain?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2006)

*April 25*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - yogurt, rolled oats, banana, olive oil, whey, 
Meal 2 - chick peas, chicken, fishies,
Meal 3 - ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries
Meal 4 - tuna, lettuce, oat bran, PB
Meal 5 - apple, lettuce, olive oil, tuna, yogurt, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, strawberries, PB, fishies

*Macros - *
2692 calories
90G fat (8G sat) 
290G Carbs (45G fibre not including veggies) 
204G Protein

*Additionals : *Green/strawberry tea, sugar/salt substitute, crystal light, SF syrup
*Water :* 3 - 4.5L

*Emma - *
Ok thanks , I shall avoid the step classes and once every two weeks (at most) will I do intervals, everything else will be incline walking. I'm jsut hopign this works .. becuase really between the depletion workouts and the refeed workout I only get to do each of those workouts once every two weeks ..-edit- Actually I just got an idea .. for my refeed workout can I use my sunday workout , just  maybe with a bit more volume?
What do you mean by noticeable results?? like .. should I be looking / feeling leaner the day of and after my refeed? Or .. what exactly should I be on the outlook for? ... 

*Jaime - *
No, no ... my stomach hurst AS IF I did 1000 crunches. It's weird. was hurting againt oday .. espically around my obliques.

Really tired today .. 
so guess what? I guess there's TWO viruses goign around town .. the first is what I had .. the second is a virus that is attacking peoples nerves .. so I get over my fist virus , and wake up this mornign to fidn my neck messed up. Though I pulled a muscle in it before I found out it's the virus. GAH. I get over one only to get the other. It really hurts and can barley move it. It seems like something is trying to keep me out of the gym! LOL. O well depletion starts tomorrow. Hopefully this 'pudge' will leave as fast as it came  .. it's really bad actually and I'm getting really really bloated.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> and wake up this mornign to fidn my neck messed up. Though I pulled a muscle in it before I found out it's the virus.


Please pay very close attention to your body. If you are not upto it, then the wiser thing would be to skip this week as well. Yes, you just had a week off and you can have another one off as well. It is not going to do any harm and will do you good, if you need to get over this other sickness. Working out and the undereating/depletion stuff will put more stress on your body which can make you more sick and keep you out of the gym longer.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 26, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Please pay very close attention to your body. If you are not upto it, then the wiser thing would be to skip this week as well. Yes, you just had a week off and you can have another one off as well. It is not going to do any harm and will do you good, if you need to get over this other sickness. Working out and the undereating/depletion stuff will put more stress on your body which can make you more sick and keep you out of the gym longer.


thanks .. but today my neck is doign really good! only hurts slightly if I move it too far to the right!
LOL although this morning my nose bleed for 3 hours! from 5:30am to 8:30am .. just random times, and I'd have to blow my nose constantly .. not pretty!
God knows what will happen to me tomorrow mornign as it seems every morning I was up something new is wrong with me  I'm hoping the trend will end today.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 26, 2006)

*April 26*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core
*_External Rotations - *10lbs* 4 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *10lbs* 2 x 12 (each side)

5 mins at 4mph with 5% incline
40 mins at 4mph with 10% incline
5 mins at 4mph with 5% incline
HR ~ 160

Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 2 x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
Stability Ball Planks - 1 x 60 secs. , 1 x 45 secs
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 2 x 20
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - yogurt, straberries, whey 
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - chicken, walnuts
Meal 4 - tuna, lettuce, yogurt, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - chicken, broccoli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - tuna, lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 7 - PB, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks

*Macros - *
2093 calories
101G fat (10G sat) 
86G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies and pysllium) 
208G Protein

*Additionals : *Green/strawberry tea, sugar/salt substitute, crystal light, SF syrup
*Water :* 3 - 4.5L
Tired! first day I had to wake up at 5:30am  in two weeks!  haha ... need some sleep. 
And my neck is completely better  (well like 95%)


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2006)

*April 27*

*Training - Depletion workout # 1 Red = Second Run through
Leg press - *1:00RI - *230lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Cable Flies - *1:00RI - *10lbs* (10, 10, 10) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Seated Row to Neck - *1:00RI *35lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Lying Leg Curls - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *40lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*Lateral Riases - *1:00RI - *10lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*BB Curl - *1:00RI - *45lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*Away from Pulley Tri Ext. - *1:00RI - *50lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)

Stretch - (Hammies, Quads, Glutes, Delts)

Was nice to not have a time limit this morning (no school) . Even got to do some stretching, which was nice as my hammies are sooo tight.
 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries,
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, banana, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, PB, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, avocado, fishies
Meal 4 - Broccoli, chicken, avocado, fishies
Meal 5 - Iceberg lettuce, tuna, avocado, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey, pysllium seed husks, PB, strawberries


*Macros - *
1736 calories
53G fat (8G sat) 
111G Carbs (12G fibre not including veggies or pysllium) 
204G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, vinnegar,  crystal light,  diet pepsi
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

Certianly feeling the depletion.
O good news , I'm gettng my appetite back finally after losing it for 3 weeks (lost it half way through my last depletion). But I actually felt hungry between Meal 2 and 3 today. 

Had a relaxing morning , then worked all afternoon / night.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2006)

*Arpil 29*

*Training - **Depletion workout # 2 Red = Second Run through
DB SLDL - *1:00RI - *35lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Incline DB Press - *1:00RI - *25lbs* (10, 10, 10) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:00RI *75lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Leg Extensions - *1:00RI - *30lbs* (12, 12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12, 12)
*Seated DB Press - *1:00RI - *20lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*One Arm DB Rows - *1:00RI - *10lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*DB Preacher curls - *1:00RI - *15lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *20lbs* (12, 12) 1:00RI (12, 12)

Only cardio left for tomorrow ..
 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries,
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, banana, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, PB, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, Iceberg Lettuce, avocado, fishies
Meal 4 - Broccoli, chicken, avocado, fishies
Meal 5 - Iceberg lettuce, tuna, avocado, fishies
Meal 6 - CC,whey, pysllium seed husks, PB, strawberries


*Macros - *
1736 calories
53G fat (8G sat) 
111G Carbs (12G fibre not including veggies or pysllium) 
204G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, vinnegar,  crystal light,
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

Went to see a movie tonight. Scary Movie 4. hahah good couple of laughs.
Marc is spending the night tomorrow and were also celebrating my friends B-day! Goign to be sooo much fun!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 29, 2006)

Sounds like you have recovered from your illness


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey Tom, how's things?  Looks like nothing too dramatic is going on.  Make that contact with the person in the Dietician Department at Uni yet?  Take care.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2006)

*April 30*

*Training - **REST*

* Diet -
* Meal 1 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, chicken, avocado, fishies,  
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce,tuna, avocado, fishies
Meal 4 - Broccoli, chicken, fishies
Meal 5 - CC, whey, strawberries, banana, ezikel sprouted bread, PB barley flakes
Meal 6 - CC,whey, barley flakes, PB, strawberries


*Macros - *
2095 calories
50G fat (6G sat) 
196G Carbs (29G fibre not including veggies or pysllium) 
209G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, vinnegar,  crystal light, SF jam
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

*Adrian -* Yup all better! My nose is still runny though haha

*Steve -  *No I haven't gotten in contact with anyone from the uni yet .. been way to bussy lately. But I do plan on looking into it soon and maybe getting in contact around summer time. 

Really drained today. It was sooo good to start eating carbs today. Tomorrow is my refeed and I can't wait .. got lots of cereal for tomorrow.
I'ma lso excited to try my new routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Additionals : *SF syrup, .


I wish my grocery store had that. Would need some for my CC. Getting sick of having plain CC  oh well, i'll have to think of something once i bulk and can afford the extra cals.


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2006)

LOL Adrian my stores don't carry it either! (well they carry SF maple syrup .. I'm sure they do there as well. I got it at Lablaws when I was down there .. brand name is E.D. smith)

I go through 3 different types. SF maple, SF vanillia and SF hazelnut.
Guess where I buy the SF vanillia and SF hazelnut?
STARBUCKS!!! LOL
Becuase I would also go there and in my coffee I'd get 12 shots of SF syrup one day one girl was like 'You know you can buy the tubs of it?' 
There 10 bucks for a little bit over a litres worth. Good buy, could actually be cheaper down there. You can also buy the little pumps as well for 2 bucks each. (I had to buy these so I could limit the amount I put in .. not I didn't I'd go overkill my them  which I don't care about the nasty tummy feelings, I just care about the effects it has on my wallet)

So head down to your nearest Starbucks  I Love Starbucks! I don't think I could eat my CC without the syrup lol.
I Really recommend you Trying , some CC , strawberries (as little as 50G worth) + SF hazelnut syrup , +/- PB (PB makes it all the better) It's sooo good. I eat it twice a day.


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2006)

*May 1*

*Training - Heavy Quad & Shoulder + Light Hammies & triceps
Squat - *_*45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *165lbs* 8 , 8 , 7 , 7
Alternated with Standing Alt. DB Press with a 1:00 / 2:00 RI
*Standing Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5 , 5/5 *25lbs* 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8
*Single Leg, Leg Press - *1:00RI between legs - *270lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Upright DB Rows - *1:30RI - *20lbs* 12 , 12, 12
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - *30lbs & 40lbs - 12/12 , 12/12
*Reverse DB Flies type thing .. - *1:30RI - *8lbs* 12 , 12
*Tricep Pushdown - *1:30RI - *40lbs* 12 ,12 ,12

Amazing workout. Being so full of rice cakes and such before hand and eating jujubes through out my workout wanted to make me  espically alternating squats and Alt. DB Press! My legs were so sore at the end. Has been a LONG time since they were that sore. Also I'm considering lower weights on squats and nailing down form and tempo. Seems whenever I squat my knees are always over my toes. I don't think I throw my hips/glutes back far enough.
I think I'm really going to enjoy this routine 

PS this workout only took me 50 - 60 mins 
_ 
* Diet -
* Meal 1 - 9 jujubes, 9 rice cakes ( carmael and chocolate chip) , 1/2 cup of yogurt, 1/2 scoop of whey
*During and Immediatly after workout* - 26 jujubes , 3/4 a cup of 1% chocolate milk, 1/2 scoop of whey
 Meal 2 (2.5hrs later) - 5 & 1/2 cups of Rice Crispie Chocolate Marshmellow Cereal, 1/4 cup of yogurt, 1/2 cup of 1% chocolate milk, 2 fishies  
 Meal 3 (2.5hrs later) - 7 mini bags of smart pop popcorn, 1/2 cup of CC, 1/4 scoop of whey, 2 fishies
 Meal 4  (2.5 hrs later)- 7 cups of Corn Flakes cereal, 30G of skim milk powder, 2 fishies, 1/4 cup of yogurt, 2 fishies
 Meal 5 (4 hrs later)- 1/2 cup of CC, 1/2 TBSP of PB, 1/4 scoop of whey, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
4295 calories
41G fat (9G sat) 
816G Carbs (36G fibre not including  pysllium) 
155G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3.-4L

mmm soo much food.
When I poped all that popcorn My mom , Dad and Lew (biological dad that's visiting from newfounland) were all like . They said 'Lewie .. your not going to eat all that are you? Please dont' try .. your just going to make yourself sick ..' Well I ate it all and was still hungry! They were all in disbelief .. my mom said ' Lewie .. is .. is that normal?? How can you eat soo much .. I oculd never do that. You must have a really big stomach *then she very quickly added I MEAN THE INSIDE OF YOUR STOMACH' LOL
Then I told her that on my next cheat day I'll be with her and dad (I have it planed out so my cheat day falls on this day of a food expo in moncton that only restaurant owners are invited to and thier family employees , where theres free smaples of tons of food) so she better be prepared!! hahah Lew said if he was still here he would take me out to any restaurant I wanted afterwards and it'd be his treat! anyways .. I was feeling / lookign really lean till about after the corn flakes at which point I bloated / softened out.  Mind you I was still hungry .. then about an hour and a half later when doing homework I passed out. LOL one minute I'm upright in my bed reading romeo and Julliet next moment it's 2 hours later and I'm sprawled across my bed!!! I HATE Shakespear . When I woke up I was really bloated looking and I was also dehydrated . Probably going to be a long night now since I feel asleep .. which is jsut going to screw up my sleeping patterns even more. Damn it  O well. C'est la vie.

Also I'm really enjoying having Lew down .. he really has changed this time  . Things are going great. He might ahve to leave this week .. unemplyment is fuckign around with him .. I hope he ends up staying for the month though like planed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL Adrian my stores don't carry it either! (well they carry SF maple syrup .. I'm sure they do there as well. I got it at Lablaws when I was down there .. brand name is E.D. smith)


 how many gallons did you take from here!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I go through 3 different types. SF maple, SF vanillia and SF hazelnut.
> Guess where I buy the SF vanillia and SF hazelnut?
> STARBUCKS!!! LOL


I'll have to check out Starbucks. Theres one on almost every corner!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I Really recommend you Trying , some CC , strawberries (as little as 50G worth) + SF hazelnut syrup , +/- PB (PB makes it all the better) It's sooo good. I eat it twice a day.


I've tried it with PB. But i think i need something a bit sweetish in it. I've got some FF jello. Am thinking of mixing some with it


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> When I poped all that popcorn My mom , Dad and Lew (biological dad that's visiting from newfounland) were all like . They said 'Lewie .. your not going to eat all that are you? Please dont' try .. your just going to make yourself sick ..'


 it is only popped corn. More fluff than anything else.


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> how many gallons did you take from here!


lol no I meant I got some while I was down there and then when I got back I knew what to look for and found it after about a month.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'll have to check out Starbucks. Theres one on almost every corner!


god bless starbucks   mmm caffeine ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I've tried it with PB. But i think i need something a bit sweetish in it. I've got some FF jello. Am thinking of mixing some with it


haha I just use 1/4 a scoop of chocolate whey powder. I wish there was FF/SF jello down here 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> it is only popped corn. More fluff than anything else.


I think they were more concerned with the sheer volume of the popcorn .. like were talking a HUGE bowls worth ... if you went to the theatres it was about the quanityt of 3 - 4 Large Popcorns.


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2006)

*May 2*

*Training - OFF

*_Well I keep randomly stretching my quads .. my god my they are sooo sore today. Like .. I'm not use to having my quads sore .. whenever my legs were sore it was always the hamstrings / glutes. never my quads. I seriously can't remember the last time they were sore.
I'm so excited for the new routine 
_
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, avocado, fishies
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, whey , barley flakes, strawberries, 
Meal 3 - oat bran, Egg whites, PB, 
Meal 4 - apple, lettuce, avocado , fishies, tuna, yogurt, chick peas
Meal 5 - Chicken, lettuce, avocado, fishies, chick peas
Meal 6 - CC, whey, barley flakes, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2785 calories
75G fat (9G sat) 
313G Carbs (54G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
216G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, SF gum, cinnamon, vinnegar
*Water :* 3.-4L

So tired today. Took a 20 minute nap then got Lew to wake me up cuase I knew if I slept any logn I woudln't be able to get to sleep again tonight. But then I layed in bed half awake and half asleep for the next 20 mins ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2006)

*May 3*

*Training - Heavy Back + Chest + Biceps + Core + Stretch
WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *40lbs* 5 *80lbs* 5 *110lbs* 7 , 7 , 6 , 6
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *45lbs* 12, 12, 10
*Incline Bench Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *115lbs* 4 *105lbs* 7 1/4 , 6
First Set was way to heavy , shoulder is sore and the seat was set in an akward position
*Seated Row - *1:30-2:00RI - *125lbs* 6 +1cheat *115lbs* 6 *95lbs* 11
Reduced Weight from the first set because I wanted a better tempo
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *15lbs* 12 , 7 + 3 shaky reps
The shaky reps means the reps were literally shaky lol. coudln't stop and the movement was more of a 'bounce' then a flow motion
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *70lbs* 1 *50lbs* 8 *60lbs* 7 1/4 , 6 1/4
First set was way to heavy. Second set was too light.

Wood Choops, High to low - *40lbs* 1 x 12 (each side) *Low to High* *30lbs* 1x 12 (each side)
ss'
Ball Pikes - 1 x 12  /  Swiss Ball Bridge - 1 x (stop watch messed up)
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 2 x 20

_Stretch - 10 minutes_ (Quads , Delts ... in hopes of getting them ready for tomorrow)

Good workout this morning , really enjoyed it.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
*PWO* 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, whey, strawberries, banana, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - apple, lettuce, tuna, yougrt, avocado, fishies
Meal 4 - Egg whites, lettuce, chick peas, avocado, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, Broccoli, olive oil, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2275 calories
58G fat (8G sat) 
229G Carbs (27G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
209G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, SF gum, vinnegar
*Water :* 3.-4L

Same old Same old. Nothing new or exciting is happening ..
Well .. my grandmother from toronto that doesn't speak english and the one I stayed with last summe ris comign up tonight and she'll be here for 4 days. And my Uncle and his Wife from Hong Kong will be with her as well. So shoudl be a few interesting days .. a total of 10 people, 4 dogs (one a great dane) , and a bird in the house. Needless to say my house isn't that quiet or has a relaxing 'atmosphere' hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2006)

Nevermind I was wrong. Something did happen tonight. My brother slit his wrists. 15 times .. he hit an atery.
It's 2:40am .. just got back from the hospital. He's going to be fine .. he carrying on and joking around ... I don't understand him. I just ..don't. What is this? .. A cry for attention? I cry for help? .. what does he want?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 4, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Nevermind I was wrong. Something did happen tonight. My brother slit his wrists. 15 times .. he hit an atery.
> It's 2:40am .. just got back from the hospital. He's going to be fine .. he carrying on and joking around ... I don't understand him. I just ..don't. What is this? .. A cry for attention? I cry for help? .. what does he want?



Oh Lewie. That is just horrible. My god. I don't know what to say.

Are you ok? are you online at the moment? Do you need to talk? 

Is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 4, 2006)

Hey Tom. Hope you are doing well. Sorry to hear about your brother. Hope things work out. I thought mentioned he was having a good time with your visiting dad  seems like something is really bothering him.


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2006)

Things are just really messed up right now.
I convinced him to talk to a counsellor, he said he was willing to talk to one all along, and when I asked why he didn't say anything he was like 'Because I'm stupid' that and 'I don't know' are always his reasons behind his actions.
I don't get him .. it doesn't make sense. He's in the hospital, up and walking around. Joking laughing , being himself, asking me to sneak in cigarettes and liquor for him.  apparently they're realeasing him Monday, Lew is freaking out and is at mental health right now probably screaming and hollering, mom doesn't know what to do she's .. lost at the moment. All I can do is just go to the hospital and carry on with him and play cards and offer my advice, and stop their arguements as they dont' seem to realize all it does is fuel his craving for attention, knowing full well that is what will get him the attention. I have a feeling things are just going to get more crazy soon. 
I'm just .. kinda here. One moment I'm fine , the next I'm like .. stunned. and I keep getting so nasous. And I'm pushing Marc away .. I think we have things worked out now. He realizes I just need some time alone right now ..
I think I might have to go to court as well. Were refusing ot pay the amulance bill and an enquiry has to be made, and then maybe sent to the gouverment the lawyer said .. It was just a disaster. When we heard the bang from his room and opened the door and say him laying there in his blood mom sarted screaming for Lew, I just ran for the kitchen and dialed 911. Lew ran upstairs and started convering Lukie's wounds while I was screaming instructions and questions from the kitchen that the lady was telling me over the phone .. she kept reassuring us an ambulance was on it's way. Mom ran out of the house and onto the streets waiting for the ambulance .. they finally got to our house .. and they kept going. They went all the way to the other end of the street and parked. mom ran back in the house screaming that they missed her an dthe house so I told the women to wait a moment and I ran like hell down the street after them ... I've never ran so fast in my life .. I reach them and they were very rude and ignorant to me. Saying they can't go to the house until the cops arrive and secure their safety. Just the way they were saying it .. not trying to relax or be calm or anything, it was just an aura of rudness and arogance around them. I kept telling them 'what safety? He's unconious bleeding to death.' So I ran back to the house to yell at the women on the phone but 911 had hung up on me by the time i got back. The ambulance finally comes back to the house. Parks outside the house. Waits in the car for a bit with mom screaming at them. They finally get out of the car and start to very very slowly walk towards the house, like nothing was wrong. They go in the house and then the cop gets there. My MOM had to carry the stretcher into the house for them. Lew and the police had to carry the stretcher outside .. the police said they never had to wait for him at all. And just a bunch of other shit .. is this the type of service you get when you call 911? It would have been quicker to rush him to the hospital ourselves. It took them 20 minutes. So were refusing to pay the 700 dollar bill.
I had to right up my POV , as well as my mom has to write one and Lew does. Then we gotta e-mail them to the lawyer .. and he's going to get the 911 audio tape. 

it was just a nightmare .. those are just a few brief point. there was more .. the paramedics were just fucking assholes.


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2006)

*May 4*

*Training - Specilization + stretch
Squats (narrow stance) - *_*45lbs* 6 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 7 , 7, 8 , 8 
Alternated with BTN military press with a 1:00/2:00 RI
*BTN Military Press - **25lbs* 6 *35lbs* 5 *55lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Single Leg Squat Press - *1:00RI between legs - *90lbs* 12/12 , 12/12
I will never do these again. They need to be switched, horrible feeling, and very bad on the knees, with it being single leg my knee kept flopping to the right and left and I can just tell doing these are askign for injury
*BB Lunge - **95lbs* 12/12
Felt Shaky and uncomfortable
*Standing DB Side Lateral Raise - *1:30RI - *12lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **35lbs* and *50lbs* 12/10 , 12/7 3/4
*Upright Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00 - 1:30RI *10lbs* 12, 12
These were SHIT , very very akward movement for me and uncomfortable.
*Reverse CG bench - *1:00-1:30RI - *65lbs* 8 , 8 non reverse 8
Not sure about these .. don't know if I like them or not.

Eliptical - 15 mins. HR 140

Stretch (before bed) 10 mins - (Quads, Delts, back , lats)

_Although There were some complications this was still a pretty good workout. I really enjoy the BTN Press .. it hit my delts really well, and I had no problem with them. I need to replace the single leg Squat press with something .. I want it to be single leg .. I already have single leg press in the other workout .. I don't want to use DB's for anything as to not affect my shoulder work .. so all I can think of is Bulgarian Squats or a type of lunge. All I'm use to is reverse Lunges, but I find that hits my hammies and glutes more .. going to give regular lunges a shot more than likely ..
Also need another Posterior Delt movement .. maybe rear delt rows
 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
*PWO* 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, whey, strawberries, banana, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - apple, lettuce, tuna, yougrt, oat bran, fishies
Meal 4 - Chicken, broccoli, oat bran, apple, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, lettuce, chick peas, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2900 calories
55G fat (8G sat) 
387G Carbs (53G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
219G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, SF gum, vinnegar
*Water :* 3.-4L

Need to start stretching more. I'm way to sore and tender, it's good, but annoying when your lats are so sore everytime you turn the steering wheel to make a turn while driving it hurts.


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2006)

*May 5*

*Training - OFF + Stretch*_

Stretch (before bed) 20 mins - (Hammies, Quads, Glutes, Lats, Delts, Back, Breathing tequnique)

Glutes,Legs, Core and Dlets are pretty sore today..
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, pysllium seed husks, avocadio, fishies
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, whey, strawberries, banana, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - apple, lettuce, tuna, yougrt, avocado, fishies
Meal 4 - Chicken, lettuce, avocado, chick peas, fishies
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, avocado
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2086 calories
60G fat (8G sat) 
190G Carbs (30G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
199G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, SF gum, vinnegar
*Water :* 3-4L

Work all day then went to the hospital to visit lukie.
Bed now ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 6, 2006)

Arggg.... That peeves me off to hear about the way you were treated when you called for help. That shouldn't happen.... I hope that the whole court mess gets sorted out without you having to get stuck in a legal battle for years. It is not right...


And I think you have the right idea with your brother... Talking, playing cards, not completely focusing on what happened but trying to get him to realise what he did and why he did it... 

Just be gentle with yourself - do not take on everyone elses problems and worries... You are going through a lot of stress at the moment and your first concern is that you need to take care of yourself...


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2006)

I cant belive how badly that paramedic behaved! I hope you told the Cops what he said and did and put it on record  Also treathen to go to the media with the story.

I agree with Emma. Keep talking and be there for him. You may also want to consider calling/emailing that 'Kids Help Phone' for some advice on how to deal with this situation of you are looking for some professional help. Thats what they are there for. Or give him the contact so he can call or email them to discuss it with someone, if he is reluctant to do it face to face with anyone.


----------



## Tom_B (May 6, 2006)

*May 6*

*Training - Maintenance + Rotator Cuff + Stretch
BTN WG Lat pulldown - *_1:30-2:00 RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *90lbs* 8 , 8 , 8 , 8
*Straight Arm Pulldwon - *1:30-2:00RI - *45lbs* 12 , 12, 11
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *40lbs* 7 , 6 , 6
*One Arm DB Row - *:45 - 1:00RI between arms - *50lbs* 6/6, 6/6, *45lbs* 10/10
*Incline DB Fly - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 12
*hammer Curls - **25lbs* 12/12
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12/12 , 10/10

Eliptical - 15 minutes, HR ~ 150 - 160

External Rotation - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3x 10 (each side)

Stretch - 25 minutes - (Quads, Hammies, Glutes, Delts, Lats, Back)

Great Workout. Didn't think I'd like the BTN pulldowns .. but they really hit my lats hard.
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
*PWO* 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, whey, strawberries, banana, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - oat bran, avocado, chicken , broccoli, fishies
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Apple, Tuna, olive oil, yogurt, fishies
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chick Peas, fishies, almonds, Chicken
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2687 calories
66G fat (8G sat) 
313G Carbs (41G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
216G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, SF gum, vinnegar, SF jam
*Water :* 3.-4.5L

Thanks guys ... I hope the court thing is settled as well. The lawyer did talk about goign public with the story .. becuase the people need to be informed if this is the way situations such as that one are handled.
As it stands Lukie is willing to talk to a counsellor , I told him to. And I guess the counsellor that will be seeing Lukie wants to have a meeting with me and my mother first. Not srue if Lukie will be involved .. but thats monday morning. So I'll see how it goes ..
I'll be laying everything out on the table that day. Everything. Should be an interesting day ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2006)

*May 7*

*Training - Specilization + Stretch
Squat - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 8, 8 , 8 , 8
alternated with Alt. DB press .. with a 1:00 / 2:00 RI 
*Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5 , 5/5 *30lbs* 7/7 , 7/7 , 7/7 , 7/7
*Single Leg Leg Press - *1:00RI between legs - *270lbs* 11/11 , 11/11, 11/11
*Upright DB Row - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 8 , 8 , 8
Wow .. these were hard as hell .. so heavy and painful!! (good pain though lol)
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curl - **40lbs* & *50lbs* 12/10 , 12/10
*Reverse Flies with Rotation - **8lbs* 12 These felt like shit
*45 degree Scarecrow - **12lbs* 12 These were alright ...
*Cable Scarecrows - **10lbs* 12 These felt good
*Tricep Pulldown - *1:00 - 1:30RI - *45lbs* 10 , 10
*Rope Pulldown - **30lbs* 10
__
Eliptical - 15 minutes, HR ~ 140 - 150

 Stretch - 10 minutes - (Quads, Hammies, Glutes, Delts,)

Good workout. Shoulders and Quads are very sore. I need to figure out my rear delt and tricep stuff though .. I keep experimenting ..
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
*PWO* 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, whey, strawberries, banana, pysllium seed husks, Barley flakes
Meal 3 - oat bran, apple, chicken , broccoli, fishies
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Apple, Tuna, chick peas, yogurt, fishies
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chick Peas, fishies, Chicken
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, Oat Flakes


*Macros - *
2888 calories
53G fat (8G sat) 
383G Carbs (53G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
222G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, SF gum, vinnegar, SF jam, Diet Pepsi
*Water :* 3.-4.5L

Work. Homework. Bed.


----------



## Tom_B (May 8, 2006)

*May 8*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core
*_External Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)

Treadmill - 50 minutes
5 minutes at 4mph at 5% incline
40 minutes at 4mph at 10% incline
5 minutes at 4mph at 5% incline

Landmines - *BAR + 10lbs* 3 x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
Variety of Planks - 2 x helf for 1:00 , 1 x held for :30
ss'
Cable Crunches - *80lbs* 1 x 15 , 1 x 13
ss'
Wood Chooper 'high to low' - *40lbs* 1 x 24 (12 each side)

Might Stretch before bed tonight ..
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
Meal 2 - CC, banana, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - oat bran, broccoli, chicken, fishies, PB
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Apple, Tuna, yogurt, fishies, olive oil, almonds
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chick Peas, fishies, Chicken, avocado
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2095 calories
56G fat (7G sat) 
193G Carbs (25G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
204G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, 
*Water :* 3.-4.5L

Well counsellor meet was Bullshit .. nothing accomplished, nothing really done .. just things that have already been discussed were brough up once again .. nothing new 

And after that I've just been running lots of errands and trying to get caught up in school since I haven't been there since last Wednesday ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well counsellor meet was Bullshit .. nothing accomplished, nothing really done .. just things that have already been discussed were brough up once again .. nothing new


If it is a different counsellor (someone you have never met before) then you would have to start again as they need to understand the whole picture. Besides they cant fix things in one meeting. This situation didnt arise as a result  one recent incident. It is a result of stuff that has been going on for a long time. 

Just as getting fat dose not happen overnight and cannot be solved overnight. Depending on what his issues are and how he deals with it, it may take a long time or even a lifetime of counselling/therapists. So patience will be required and he just need to keep working at it and not give up. Just like BBing 

It is the same when you go to work. You work, your boss to gets to know you and what are your skills..etc. Then things change (and they always do). A new boss might come in or you might join a different company. In your mind you know what you are capable of doing. As annoying and frustrating it can be, you have to start all over again to prove yourself and your skills to the new boss. You cannot expect the new boss to have an immediate understanding  and appreciation of you. So keep that in mind as you will go through that several times through your career.


----------



## Tom_B (May 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If it is a different counsellor (someone you have never met before) then you would have to start again as they need to understand the whole picture. Besides they cant fix things in one meeting. This situation didnt arise as a result  one recent incident. It is a result of stuff that has been going on for a long time.
> 
> Just as getting fat dose not happen overnight and cannot be solved overnight. Depending on what his issues are and how he deals with it, it may take a long time or even a lifetime of counselling/therapists. So patience will be required and he just need to keep working at it and not give up. Just like BBing
> 
> It is the same when you go to work. You work, your boss to gets to know you and what are your skills..etc. Then things change (and they always do). A new boss might come in or you might join a different company. In your mind you know what you are capable of doing. As annoying and frustrating it can be, you have to start all over again to prove yourself and your skills to the new boss. You cannot expect the new boss to have an immediate understanding  and appreciation of you. So keep that in mind as you will go through that several times through your career.


No .. it's nothing like that. Its .. hard to explain. I understand all the things your saying .. but there's more to it. And too complicated and emotional for me to get into .. I'm just so tired of trying to be strong. But someone has to stay strong for my mom .. someone to back her up and let people know she's telling the truth. Soemone to go to the meetings with and bounce dideas with .. someone to call up the doctors and Counsellors and tell them what needs to be done and whats happening .. and right now i"m all she has. But I'm so tired ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 9, 2006)

*May 9*

*Training - Maintenance*_
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *70lbs* 5 *110lbs* 8, 7+1cheat, 7, 6+1cheat
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *50lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Incline Bench Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *105lbs* 8 , 6, 5
Fuck ... 
*Seated Cable Row - *1:30-2:00RI - *115lbs* 7 , 7 *95lbs* 12
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *15lbs* 12, 8+2 shaky reps
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *60lbs* 8, 8 , 7

Eliptical - 15 minutes HR ~ around 140

Good workout ... RI's might have been a bit off as I forgot my stopwatch. So I tried timing it my best with the clock at the gym, but half the time I was too far away to really see the second hand.
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
*PWO* 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, banana, strawberries, oat flakes, whey, Ezikel sprouted bread, PB
Meal 3 - oat bran, Lettuce, tuna, fishies, PB
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Apple, Tuna, yogurt, fishies, olive oil, 
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chick Peas, fishies, Chicken, avocado
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks


*Macros - *
2694 calories
69G fat (9G sat) 
310G Carbs (40G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
214G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, diet pepsi
*Water :* 3.-4.5L

      
<end with me in a bathroom crying>
Now ----->


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2006)

*May 10*

*Training - Specilization + Stretch
*_*Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6 , 6, 6, 6
Alternated with BTN press with a 1:00/2:00RI
*BTN Military Press - **30lbs* 5 *35lbs8 5 *60lbs* 8, 8, 8, 71/2 held
*Bulgarian Squat - *1:00RI between legs - *85lbs* 12/12 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Standing Side Lateral Raise - *1:30RI - *15lbs* 9 , 9 , 8
*Leg Ext. ss' Lying Leg Curls - **45 & 50lbs* 10/11 , 10/8
*One Arm Rear Delt Row - *1:00-1:30RI - *20lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*CG Bench Press - *1:00-1:30RI - *65lbs* 8, 8 *75lbs* 8
__ 
Eliptical - 15 minutes HR ~ around 140

Stretch -_ _15 minutes (Delts, Back, Quads, Hammies, Glutes)

Good Workout
_
* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , banana , rolled oats, 
*PWO* 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - Broccoli, Chicken, Oat bran, Ezikel sprouted Bread, banana, PB
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, chicken, fishies, apple
Meal 4 - CC, strawberries, oat flakes, pysllium seed husks, whey, apple
Meal 5 - Yogurt, Chick Peas, fishies, tuna, 
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, oat flakes


*Macros - *
2892 calories
54G fat (7G sat) 
380G Carbs (51G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
223G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, 
*Water :* 3.-4.5L

Okay .. I know this journal is in the shitters right now and it's basically me yapping about the problems that I'm going through .. and I don't want to see like I"m constantly complaining .. but this isn't jsut my workout and diet journal .. it my life's journal. And I'm want to try and get everything .. I'm not like this if you ever meet me, speeling out everything, In fact I keep alot inside .. it's only here I really let everything out.
But even with that said I'm really going to try focusing this journal more on a positive outlook on things .. becuase thats what I need in my life right now. To stay positive. To stay up beat. And most of all to stay strong of everyone who needs me right now.


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2006)

*May 11*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio + Stretch
*_External Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)

Wood Chooper, Low to high - *30lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
ss'
Hanging Leg Raises - 3 x 12
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 3 x 20
_ 
Cardio, Treadmill - 48 minutes
5 mins at 4mph with 5% incline
10 mins at 4.5mph with 10% incline
5 mins at 3.5mph with 10% incline
5 mins at 4.5mph with 10% incline
5 mins at 3.5mph with 10% incline
10 mins at 4mph with 10% incline
8 mins at 4mph with 5% incline

Stretch - 5 minutes + Random Stretching throughoiut the day (QUADS! .. omg they hurt so bad)

 * Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, pysllium seed huks, strawberries, whey
Meal 3 - Lettuce, Tuna, Yogurt, olive oil, PB, fishies
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Chicken, PB, avocado, fishies
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chciken, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks,


*Macros - *
2090 calories
98G fat (11G sat) 
94G Carbs (10G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
206G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, 
*Water :* 3.25-4.5L

Tired today .. took a nap afterschool 
Nothing really excited happened today .. School .. Counsellor appointment .. nap .. Work .. now home hahaha. 
Oh I'm getting a new car!!! Well not 'new' , a used one but still!! Anythings better than the shit box that I'm currently driving! LOL at least it's been holding up for me and hasn't went kerplunk yet.
MMM Cheat day is this Tues!! And I won't be hung over and puking during the day! I'm soo excited .. LOL I'm actually going to a food convention in Moncton with my mom and dad! Should be lots of fun!


----------



## jaim91 (May 12, 2006)

What is the food convention convention?
Take pics, I want to see how it compares to the one here?


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What is the food convention convention?
> Take pics, I want to see how it compares to the one here?


Well the food convention isn't for the general public .. only certain people are invited. See The manufactors of Food Companies who sell Resturants their food all get together at the coliseum and send invintations to all the Restaurant owners to come down to the coliseum. And all the food companies have booths set up where they have new products or old products set out for samples and if you liek it you order it. 
Since me and my mom are family and we also work at the restaruant we are allowed to go as well.
So it's not going ot be anything too big I think .. probably nothing compared to what yours is going to be like!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2006)

*May 12*

*Training - Depletion workout # 1
*_Not goign to bother posting it .. same as any other one .. 40 sets , 1:00RI between sets etc.
_ 
 * Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , strawberries
*PWO* - 1% chocolate milk, whey, banana
Meal 2 - CC, pysllium seed huks, strawberries, whey, PB
Meal 3 - Lettuce, Tuna, Yogurt, olive oil, PB, fishies
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Chicken, almonds, fishies
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chciken, walnuts, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks,


*Macros - *
1759 calories
55G fat (7G sat) 
108G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
204G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, diet pepsi
*Water :* 3.5-5L

Did absoultey nothing today. Stayed home after work and palyed video games lol.
Get to see Marc tomorrow .. omg I can't believe the 25th will make it 3 months


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

I'm really worried about you, Lewie.  I don't want to lecture to you anymore than others do, but you need to sort out your priorities.  The statement about your brother wanting attention is you in a nutshell.  You need to make some choices for yourself.  On one hand, you go buy a scale that measures to the tenth of a pound.  On the other, you go get trashed weekly.  Trashed enough that you get in fights, get thrown out of the same club repeatedly and are seeming to become hostile to others.  What's up?  You have your whole life ahead of you.  Take care of your little bro and don't fuck it up.


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm really worried about you, Lewie.  I don't want to lecture to you anymore than others do, but you need to sort out your priorities.  The statement about your brother wanting attention is you in a nutshell.  You need to make some choices for yourself.  On one hand, you go buy a scale that measures to the tenth of a pound.  On the other, you go get trashed weekly.  Trashed enough that you get in fights, get thrown out of the same club repeatedly and are seeming to become hostile to others.  What's up?  You have your whole life ahead of you.  Take care of your little bro and don't fuck it up.



I'm lost?? How is having a scale that measures up to half pounds (not tenths) and going out and getting drunk once a month with my friends (not weekly) a cry for attention? A cry for attention to who? Some people on the interent?
You actually have no idea how many times my friends want me to drink but I refuse. My friends drink every weekend (friday and saturday) and sometimes they'll do it through the week. Not to mention I don't start the fights, I'm sorry but if some asshole decides he wants to start a fight with me cause I'm gay, well so be it.
And no .. I'm not becoming hostile to others. Far from it. Nor would i ever.
I'm sorry if I'm seeming to be rude, becuase your just concerned, but who you described is not me.


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2006)

Saturday was Depletion # 2 Diet was 1750 cals. Weight is 141lbs , so I didn't drop any weight but my waist decreased .1" (so now it's 26.7") and under naval decreased .3" (so now it's 29"). I'm not to concerned about weight right now 
Today I didn't bother going ot the gym (shoulf of been cardio) becuase it was mothers day at the restaruant .. and with the depletion if I wanted ot have the energy to get through the day cardio was a no - no. I'll do it tomorrow as tomorrow should of been an off day.


----------



## boilermaker (May 14, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm lost?? How is having a scale that measures up to half pounds (not tenths) and going out and getting drunk once a month with my friends (not weekly) a cry for attention? A cry for attention to who? Some people on the interent?
> You actually have no idea how many times my friends want me to drink but I refuse. My friends drink every weekend (friday and saturday) and sometimes they'll do it through the week. Not to mention I don't start the fights, I'm sorry but if some asshole decides he wants to start a fight with me cause I'm gay, well so be it.
> And no .. I'm not becoming hostile to others. Far from it. Nor would i ever.
> I'm sorry if I'm seeming to be rude, becuase your just concerned, but who you described is not me.


Arlight, maybe I didn't put that just right.  It just seems there are a lot of recurring themes that I've been reading and I don't think they are too positive.


----------



## Tom_B (May 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Arlight, maybe I didn't put that just right.  It just seems there are a lot of recurring themes that I've been reading and I don't think they are too positive.



Thanks, the concern is noted.


----------



## Tom_B (May 15, 2006)

*May 15*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External Rotations - *15lbs* 3 x 8 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)

Wood Chopper 'Low to high' - *40lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
ss'
Hanging Leg Raises - 3 x 12
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 3 x 20

Cardio - 50 minutes
15 minutes of incline walking 
20 minutes of Eliptical
10 minutes of Incline walking
5 minutes cool down
_ 
 * Diet -
*Meal 1 -Yogurt, whey , strawberries, lettuce
Meal 2 - CC, pysllium seed huks, strawberries, whey, 
Meal 3 - Chicken, almonds, fishies
Meal 4 - Lettuce, tuna, almonds, olive oil, yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chciken, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - Lettuce, Chicken, walnuts, fishies
Meal 7 - CC, whey, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks,


*Macros - *
1738 calories
63G fat (7G sat) 
87G Carbs (6G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
200G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 3-4L

Well .. got 2 and a half hours of sleep.
Went to bed at 10 woke up at 12:30am .. used the washroom .. tried to sleep for the next hour .. wasn't happening I was wide awake. Went upstairs played a video game for 2 hours .. went back to my bed to try and sleep for another hour ... no good was still wide awake. So by this point it was 4am .. so I just decided to stay up.
Needless to say .. being up since 1am this morning + Last day of depletion = body very exhausted.
I plan on going ot bed here in an hour or two ( 8 - 9pm) then getting up at 4:30am to start my eating!! LOL. I have soooo much food for tomorrow ..
Although throughout the day .. right before I'm about to eat or right after I drink alot of water I've been getting really naeuous .. like a wave. But it leaves ..
So I hope that doesn't interfer with my cheat day tomorrow and it's jsut cuase I got no sleep ..
Also I think I'm going ot start the whole depletion / refeed thing. I'll still have a cheat day once a month and deplete for that but other than that I'm not going ot bother and just carb/calorie cycle.
OMG bed soon .. and then FOOD!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 16, 2006)

What's the difference between what you're doing now and the depletion/refeed thing?

You better actually go through with the cheat and not vomit!!! i want details! lol, good luck. update me throughout...


----------



## Tom_B (May 16, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What's the difference between what you're doing now and the depletion/refeed thing?
> 
> You better actually go through with the cheat and not vomit!!! i want details! lol, good luck. update me throughout...



Opps I meant I'm going to STOP the refeed / depletion thing and just stick with a carb/calorie cycling thing (except once a moth for my cheat day)
Difference is for now on I'll be doing this
Sun - Specilization workout - 2900 cals (High carb low fat)
Mon - Cardio - 2100 cals (low carbs)
Tues - Maintenance - 2500 or 2700 cals (Moderate carb and fat)
Wednesday - Cardio - 2100 cals (low carbs)
Thurs - Specilization workout - 2900 cals (High carb low fat)
Friday - Maintenance - 2500 or 2700 cals (Moderate carb and fat)
Saturday - OFF - 2100 cals (off)

Dont' worry I'll keep texting you throughout!!!

I just left you a Message on MSN of what I ate for breakfast and PWO .. lol  wasn't a huge amount (breakfast was a good size) But like you said NO VOMITTING! And since I'm no hungover the only chance of vomitting would of been the gym .. which actually almost did happen .. numerous times. Espically alteranting Squats and Alternating Single arm DB Presses


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Went to bed at 10 woke up at 12:30am .. used the washroom .. tried to sleep for the next hour .. wasn't happening I was wide awake. Went upstairs played a video game for 2 hours .. went back to my bed to try and sleep for another hour ... no good was still wide awake. So by this point it was 4am .. so I just decided to stay up.


If you cant fall asleep, then the last thing you want to do is play video games, watch TV..etc. Try and do anything relaxing and calming or something that will put you to sleep. E.g. read your chemistry text book 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=62938


----------



## Tom_B (May 17, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you cant fall asleep, then the last thing you want to do is play video games, watch TV..etc. Try and do anything relaxing and calming or something that will put you to sleep. E.g. read your chemistry text book
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=62938



hahaha I should of thought about that!!
I think my physics book would of really put me to sleep!! LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 17, 2006)

*May 16*

*Training - Specilization + Stretch
Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 7 , 7 , 6 , 6
Alternated with Alt. DB Press with an RI of ... 1:00/2:00
*Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5 , 5/5 *30lbs* 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8, 8/8
*Single Leg Press - *1:00RI between legs - *280lbs* 10/10 , 10/10, 10/10
*Upright DB Press - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 9 , 9 , 8
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **45lbs* & *50lbs* 11/10 , 10/10
*45 Degree ScareCrows -* 1:00-1:30RI-*15lbs* 12, 10
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 12, 12

Stretch - (Quads, Delts, Back)

_Good Workout This morning. Lots of sweat and lots of pukey feelings.
 * Diet - Cheat Day*
*Meal 1* - 1/4 of a DQ Lg. Cake                         , 
 2 scoops of whey
             4 Lg. Chinese Cookies                         
2 sips of Chocolate milk
             1 chinese Pear                               
4 spoonfulls of Maple Butter

*Meal 2 -  *2 bowls of Kiddie Cereal
 1 cup of 1% milk
_4 rice Cakes                                    
1 scoop of whey

*Meal 3 -*_  1 Pork Sticky bun
 Lots of Chips
 1 Pork DimSon                                  
1 cup of Chocolate Milk

_*Meal 4 - *_This was at the food convention ... They had EVERYTHING .. there was 82 booths in total .. were talking Salmon on stick, cheesecake, pies, cookies, muffins, fries, chicken balls, meat skewers, pepermints, rice, tortillia chips, potato, regular cake ... like everything.

_*Meal 5 -  *_ Med sized Skor Blizzard at DQ

_*Meal 6 -  *_Strawberry milkshake                             
Chicken Burger
              Chinese Wedding Cake

_*Meal 7 -  *_2/3 of a 12" hamburger Pizza                 
Strawberry milkshake
             couple of chocolates

_*Meal 8 -  *_1/2 Litre of Ice-Cream                    
1/4 a roll of Cookie Dough


*Macros - *
?? 

*Additionals :*
*Water :* 3.5 L

Well this was my last cheat day.
I've decided it just isn't worth it .. the whole depletion thing beforehand .. just everything. It's pointless .. walkign around all day feelign sick and your stomach is in so much pain .. but you feel like you have to keep eating. And then your eating so much that your extrememly tired .. I took two naps.
So for now on I think I'm just going to have a cheat MEAL every like 2 - 3 weeks or so with the friends.
Don't get me wrong .. I still did enjoy the day. Espically the food convention. It was nice to go out with my dad for the day.


----------



## jaim91 (May 17, 2006)

What kind of ice cream? (You knew I was gonna ask...)


----------



## Tom_B (May 17, 2006)

*May 17*

*Training - OFF* 
 * Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, strawberries, PB, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, strawberries, tuna, fishies, almonds
Meal 3 - Chicken, broccoli, fishies, walnuts, Yogurt, strawberries
Meal 4 - CC, whey, fishies, PB, pysllium seed husks, strawberries


*Macros - *
1727 calories
58G fat (7G sat) 
90G Carbs (7G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
205G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L

Stomach was in soo much pain today. lol everytime I would take a step I could feel my stomach jiggling. Espically going down over the stairs.
haha I also couldn't really eat today so my veggie amount suffered ..

*Jaime - *What do you think?? COOKIES AND CREAM SMARTSCOOP of course!!! what else?? LOL


----------



## jaim91 (May 18, 2006)

Ahhh! Wooo! Ok, you're going to be really upset, but smart scoop has become a rarity in Toronto. There are soooooooooo many other kinds of SF/FF ice creams on the market here, that most groceyr stores have taken a lot of the smart scoop flavours off the shelves to make room for new ones.

PS. I'm glad you're nto depleting anymore...good call!


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ahhh! Wooo! Ok, you're going to be really upset, but smart scoop has become a rarity in Toronto. There are soooooooooo many other kinds of SF/FF ice creams on the market here, that most groceyr stores have taken a lot of the smart scoop flavours off the shelves to make room for new ones.
> 
> PS. I'm glad you're nto depleting anymore...good call!


lol oh well. I actually want to find a really good FF and SF ice cream .. maybe I can find one down there??
Ya no more depleting .. like I'm just right now going to maintain / cut a bit more  .. like I'm goign to try and cut but if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen .. or if it takes me another year, it takes me another year.
I might be eating more junk food tomorrow night  lol. My friend wants to have a sleepover and she's like 'AND WERE EATING JUNK FOOD!!' and I was like ..'umm ... well I can bring my own food ...' and she's like 'NO!! i DON'T CARE! YOUR EATING JUNK FOOD EVEN IF I HAVE TO PUT IT DOWN YOUR THROAT MYSELF!' So I'm like 'Okay  ' .
Like really .. I'm just not going to be so strict as I use too .. as long as I balance out my calories and keep them in line for the day ... well meh. Food is Food.


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2006)

*May 18*

*Training - Maintenance
BTN WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI__*30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *100lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *50lbs* 11, 11, 10
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *40lbs* 7, 7, 7
*One Arm DB Row - *:45 - 1:00RI between arms - *50lbs* 7/7 , 6/6 *45lbs* 10/10
*Incline DB Fly - *1:00-1:30 - *30lbs* 10, 10
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI *20lbs* 12, 12, 12

Eliptical - 15 minutes._

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, rolled oats, banana, whey
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, oat flakes, PB
Meal 3 - lettuce, chick peas, chicken, olive oil, fishies, 
Meal 4 - lettuce, apple, tuna, olive oil, fishies, yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, fishies, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB


*Macros - *
2083 calories
52G fat (7G sat) 
196G Carbs (19G fibre not including veggies and  pysllium) 
203G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L

Bloat is gone. However my stomach still feels like I did 2000 crunches when I touch it lol.


----------



## Tom_B (May 19, 2006)

*May 19*

*Training - Specilization
Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 7 , 7, 7, 6 + 1 iffy rep
Alternated with BTN Military Press at a 1:00/2:00RI
*BTN Military Press - **25lbs* 5 *30lbs* 5 *65lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Bulgarian Squats - *1:00RI between legs - *95lbs* 8/8 , 8/8, 8/8
*Standing Side lateral Raises - *1:30RI - *10, 9, 9
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curl - **45 & 50lbs* 11/11 , 11/10
*Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *10 , 10
*CG Bench Press -* 1:00-1:30RI - *75lbs* 8, 8, 8
 
Eliptical - 15 minutes.

_Lower back felt a bit icky during those squats today 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, rolled oats, banana, whey
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, oat flakes, PB, banana, ezikel sprouted bread
Meal 3 - broccoli, oat bran, apple, chicken, fishies, 
Meal 4 - lettuce, apple, tuna, fishies, yogurt, oat bran
Meal 5 - lettuce, chicken, fishies, chick peas
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey, PB


*Macros - *
2893 calories
55G fat (8G sat) 
382G Carbs (52G fibre not including veggies) 
220G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 4.5 - 5.5L

Tired 
So sleepover didn't happen lol. Her dad thought it was a scheme so we could hook up .. even though I'm into men . hahah Anyways off to bed !!


----------



## jaim91 (May 20, 2006)

How is your stomach today? Feeling better? I'm sorry about Marc today...at least find solice in the fact that he's making money to take you out for dinner, or a movie, OR TORONTO!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2006)

Wazzup, dwag???



So now you are scaring away the daddies of girls!  What ever will happen when you get totally buff?


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How is your stomach today? Feeling better? I'm sorry about Marc today...at least find solice in the fact that he's making money to take you out for dinner, or a movie, OR TORONTO!!!


Yup stomach is feeling lots better. hahah ya .. with him getting a job though it's going ot be really hard to see each other ...


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Wazzup, dwag???
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are scaring away the daddies of girls!  What ever will happen when you get totally buff?


haha nothing much!!
LOL .. totally buff?? lol I doubt I'll ever be what's considered 'buff'!


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2006)

*May 20*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff

*Cardio - 60 minutes
5 minute warm up at 4mph
20 minute intervals 30 at 11mph with 10% incline 1:00 at 4mph with 5% incline)
35 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

_DB External Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 10 (each side)

_Okay .. I realize the cardio was a bit overkill .. but I have a good exucse ... I was just going to do 20 after the intervals .. but I was watching the tv in the cardio room .. and it was a cartoon I really like and haven't seen in AGES! .. and it must of been the season finale .. and it was an hour long .. so I just kinda stayed on the treadmill lol to finish watching it. (Don't laugh .. it was the cartoon where it's the X-men but they're teenagers lol)

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, eziekl sprouted bread, whey, PB, banana, chicken, broccoli
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, oat bran, oat flakes, fishies, psyllium seed husks
Meal 3 - lettuce, apple, tuna, chicken, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - lettuce, chicken, chick peas, 
Meal 5 - CC, whey, PB, oat flakes, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies



*Macros - *
2096 calories
54G fat (6G sat) 
191G Carbs (26G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
209G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L

Weight this morning was 144.5lbs.
Did NOTHING tonight. LOL stayed in and played video games all day.
Tomorrow .. waking up up, Gym, Get kerry , Go To turo (hour drive away) Pick up Chantal (a black chick I've never met before lol she sounds amazing!! bahaha) , go to work , once I get off work goign out with Chantal and Kerry and were getting plastered and wandering the streets.. then maybe going to the house a certain FIRE CROTCH!! and maybe passing out on his lawn while yelling FIRE CROTCH! and stuff about how red heads should kill themselves lol .. FUCKING RED HEADS!! LMAO


----------



## jaim91 (May 21, 2006)

No Way! Is The Fire Crotch Who I Think It Is?! Lewie!!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2006)

LOL no it isn't!! lol no corey (CHER) .. it's a guy by the name of Jordie Shaw .. Kerry's fling thing that went all wrong.
But we didn't go .. lol we went to Mcdonalds .. where I ate two fries. lol the first was forced .. like actually thrown into my face .. the second was by will hahaha.!!
omg so sorry I didn't text you back!! The first was at work and it was really busya nd the second was while I was starting to drink a bit!!! SOOO SORRY!!  LOL but egging Cher's house would have been a good idea!! Awww Jaime I wish you were here with me tonight  we would egg all the fire crotches houses ... INCLUDING THAT FUCKING ED MACNAMARA!! bahaha fire crotches ruin peoples lifes!! DAMN YOU FIRE CROTCHES *DEATH GLARE!!* *ROTATING DEATH GARE** bahah omg I'm lsoing it .. ugh need lseep ..
I've been drinkign home made wine  lol .. I'll post stuff up tomorrow .. if I don't get to bed soon I'm goign to puke up everything I jsut ate!! (CC and stuff!) .. I actaully didn't get drunk tonight .. I got light headed for like 30 minutes thats it. Then everyoen got too tired haha .. but I had such an amazing day!! omg bahah I'm expecting to wake up tomorrow with a six pack 
NIGHT HOTTIES!! Hope everyone had an amazing weekend!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 22, 2006)

Homemade wine? lol, from your home? What did you guys end up doing other than McD's? Two fries as in two small size fries, or two as in two single fries? You're crazy...And remind me what the 6-pac has to do with anything


----------



## Tom_B (May 22, 2006)

LOL no not from my house. From a friends .. I drank half the bottle .. and wasn't even drunk!!
We didn't do much other than McD's .. sat around and stuff. The fun stuff was druing the day .. liek going down to turo to get her etc.
lol two fries as in two indivdual fries not orders worth! bahaha
6 pac .. you know cause of all the laughing


----------



## Tom_B (May 22, 2006)

*May 22*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, eziekl sprouted bread, whey, PB, banana, chicken, broccoli
Meal 2 - CC, whey, strawberries, oat bran, oat flakes, fishies, psyllium seed husks
Meal 3 - lettuce, apple, tuna, chicken, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - lettuce, chicken, chick peas, 
Meal 5 - CC, whey, PB, oat flakes, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies



*Macros - *
2096 calories
54G fat (6G sat) 
191G Carbs (26G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
209G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L

OMG way too much stuff that needs to be done ...
going to try and post in peoples journals tomorrow!!
Gotta get to bed .. need to leave for Halifax at 8:30 tomorrow morning!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 23, 2006)

Hey Tom-Tom!! I am SOOOO glad you are having so much fun at the moment!  I love that you are going out and doing more with your friends and allowing yourself to eat yummy foods without binging and making yourself sick.

You just be careful with that alcohol ok... **stern mother look** And don't go making an enemy of all your girl-friends fathers!! Hee hee!! 


How are you liking your new gym stuff? Have you managed to work out all the 'kinks' in the exercises you didn't like? (be careful on those squats?!! Is your back ok?)


Oh - I just got your pm then!!  My stupid e-mail alert thing didn't tell me I had one (it has not been telling me people are posting in my journal either? Arggg...)... I am off to the gym now, but I'll try to answer it today ok!! I am sorry I didn't see it earlier! 


Hope you are not too busy... Arggg... I know the feeling!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom-Tom!! I am SOOOO glad you are having so much fun at the moment!  I love that you are going out and doing more with your friends and allowing yourself to eat yummy foods without binging and making yourself sick.
> 
> You just be careful with that alcohol ok... **stern mother look** And don't go making an enemy of all your girl-friends fathers!! Hee hee!!
> 
> ...


 Hey Emma! 
Ya I'm thinking I'm going ot like the cheat meals alot more .. I'm thinking I might have one this saturday  depending on how I feel lol.
But these meals will more than likely be massive lol! I think I'll be alot more happy with this plan.
Not to mention I think the depleting really messed with my metabolism .. like really slowed it down. And the refeeds weren't enough to bring it back up to par ... so I'm going to try and balance that out again ..
hahah don't worry I'll be very careful with the alchohol  Just becuase I'm going a littl eb more free with my diet doesn't mean I'll be drinkign any more than what I am! lol .. once a month is PLENTY for me.

Really liking my new gym stuff .. and I'm defintly noticing some good changes in my legs. Not to mention I think the training is just really helping to make me a bit leaner .. I got most of the kinks worked out .. I think for the rear delts I'm just going to do Seated Face Pulls and some reverse flies .. and liek I mentioned the squats ... I'm not sure about those .. I was thinking about switching one of the squats with a Leg press .. but I'm not sure how that would go .. kinda stumped on what to do ..

LOL don't worry about the PM!!! Not a big deal at all!! thank you for replying this mornign though  

Bussiness ... well .. I went to Halifax yesterday to visit Lukie at the hospital and to particiapte in one of the meetings .. little did we know the meeting was about his release.
They were discharging him becuase the section he was in was for people that were thought to be a harm to themselves or others and he didn't prove to be that anymore. The main issue is his drugs and what they're doign to hsi perception of things and his mood changes. Sow e brought Lukie into the room .. opps excuse me 'Luke' now as he refuses to talk to anyone if they call him Lukie as it's a 'kids' name . Anyways we brought him in and he's all smiles and giggles and then the drugs are mentioned and he gets all moody like he always does .. doctor gets pissed off at him and says he doesn't have time to be wasted. Anyways long story short he was only able to come home with us if he promised to change and get help for his problem (as all drug facilities the peope have to be 'willing' for help and go under their own will). So he was liek yes and he'dmake the call tomorrow. Anyways .. we get him out of the hospital .. nothing has changed. Within 30 minutes that we were away from the hospital and went to Tara's house (our family friend that lives up there) Lukie got his hands on a smoke and went walkign without telling anyoen so we were all searching for him .. then he shows up like nothing. Then later he tries smoking in Tara's house after she warned him no smoking in her house. She slaped him. Then after we got home at around 8:30 at night . .he left the house at 9:30pm without telling anyone .. me and mom were out looking for him till 11pm .. found him walking the streets his eyes were mangled. Like he looked so high and was acting differently but he didn't smell like smoke so were guessing he got a pill or something .. he said he was at the gym. Too bad that within that hour and a half we went to the gym twice.

Basically this is the last straw. He starts stealing on us again, smoking up in the house, stealing our cars .. were calling the cops and he's leaving the house for good.


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2006)

*May 23*

*Training - Specilization
ATG Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *145lbs* 8, 8, 7, 6
Alternated with Alt. DB Press at a 1:00/2:00RI
*Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5, 5/5 *35lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
*Single Leg Press - *1:00RI between legs - *290lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*DB Upright Row - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 9, 9, 9
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **45lbs & 50lbs* 12/11, 11/11
*Seated Face Pull - *1:00-1:30RI - *50lbs* 10, 10
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 10, 10, 7 + 3 shit

Cool down -
15 minutes on The eliptical
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO* Chocolate Milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - oat bran, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, fishies, broccoli, chicken, 
Meal 3 - CC, whey, oat flakes, apple, strawberries, fishies, pysllium seed husks
Meal 4 - apple, yogurt, tuna, olive oil, chick peas, 
Meal 5 - Potato, Chicken breast with herbs, mixed veggies
We ended up staying in Halifax later than expected so I made do with what there was
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2875 calories
54G fat (7G sat) 
370G Carbs (51G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
228G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L

Didn't post this yesterday becuase we got home to late and I was exhausted ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 24, 2006)

I am sorry to hear all the crap that is going on with Lukie... 

You sound like you have come to terms with his behaviour and that you have reached a point where you are not going to put up with it anymore... I'm glad you are 'laying down the line' - you have to protect yourself here Tom-Tom... As horrible as it is - your own mental and physical health is what is important.

ps: YAY for body-change success!! Woo hoo!! Do we get piccies?!


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2006)

Ya .. we've all finally 'given up' on him. We can't help him if he doesn't want the help. Were satisfied in that we know we tried everything we possibly could for him, we gave him all the help and all the oppurtunities to get him better. But now were out of options. We catch him smokign in the house, stealing from us again, with drugs etc. We'll be calling the cops as each of those are a criminal offence and he'll be taken away and we'll hand him over to the gouvernment.

LOL .. well maybe there'll be more pics soon ... See I get my new teeth June 13th!!! and to go with my new pearly smile I'm redoing my highlights and .... I'm going to start tanning!! hahaha. So maybe after all that we'll see and I'll post some more pics 
MY body hasn't changed too much since the last set .. I *may* be a bit leaner. I feel like I am ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2006)

*May 24*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 2 x 12 (each side) 1 x 10 (each side)

Landmines - *BAR + 15lbs* 3 x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
Captain Chairs - 3 x 12
ss'
Cable Crunch - *70lbs* 3 x 20

Treadmill - 45minutes total ~ HR avg. 130 - 135
5 minute warm up at 4mph with 5% incline
35 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
5 minute cool down at 4mph with 5% incline
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, oat flakes, strawberries, whey 
Meal 3 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, lettuce, chicken, fishies
Meal 4 - apple, yogurt, tuna, olive oil, chick peas, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, broccoli, fishies, almonds, oat bran
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2089 calories
55G fat (6G sat) 
193G Carbs (26G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
203G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L


----------



## Tom_B (May 25, 2006)

*May 25*

*Training - Maintenance
BTN WG Lat Pulldowns - *_1:30-2:00Ri - *30lbs*  *110lbs* 6, 6, 6, 4+2 cheat reps
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:30-2:00RI - *50lbs* 12, 12, 11
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *40lbs* 8, 8, 7
*One Arm DB Row - *:45-1:00RI between arms - *50lbs* 7/7, 7/7 *45lbs* 10/10
*Incline DB Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 11, 10
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 10, 10, 10

Eliptical - 15 minutes
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, banana, rolled oats
*PWO* - 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, oat flakes, strawberries, whey, PB, ezikel sprouted bread, banana
Meal 3 - Oat bran, lettuce, chicken, fishies
Meal 4 - yogurt, tuna, olive oil, chick peas, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, broccoli, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2490 calories
56G fat (8G sat) 
278G Carbs (32G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
217G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 5.5 - 6.5L

Ok then .. firstly I'm getting fustrated lol. I keep reducing calories but I can't lose any weight!!  I'm not sure what's going on becuase I can't be putting on muscle or recomping so fast and my body compostion isn't changing anymore. So my only guess is the depletion messed around with my metabolism??  anyways ..
So this is the new plan

Sun - 2100 Cals - OFF
Mon - 2500 cals - MAINTENANCE
Tues - 2500 cals (high carb) - SPECILIZATION
Wed - 2100 cals - light Cardio
Thurs - 2500 cals - MAINTENANCE
Fri - 2500 cals (high carb) - SPECILIZATION
Sat - 2100 cals - High Cardio (sprints)

Every second week on the Saturday I'll have a really big cheat meal. Maybe it'll help shock my body or it'll just slow progrees  meh. Like I said I'm not on a timeline.

Today was Mine and Marc's three month anniversary!!  This saturday when he comes up were going to groge on chinese/ ice-cream / cake for a meal together lol. Were going to go to the restuarant get some chinese and come home and watch a movie together and have cake and ice-cream for desert 
We haven't seen each other in two weeks and we hardly ever get to sit down togther and have a meal. So we thought this would be nice 

Oh also my brother is offically being kicked out of the house tomorrow as he quit school  NO MORE STRESS!


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

Hey Tom.  Just dropping in to say hello.  Christ, I feel like I'm always preaching to you but I have to say somethng.  Don't ever "give up" on someone.  He doesn't want that and I dobt yoiu do, either.  That's all.  Take it easy, Tom.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2006)

Tough stuff about your brother. But giving up and getting 'rid' of him may not solve the/his problem. 

Dont worry about not loosing weight for now. You did the delepetion for some weeks. Thats not really a long time to screw up your metabloism.


----------



## Tom_B (May 27, 2006)

We've tried everything we can possibly do to help him. this has been happening for over a year and it's one lie or one excuse after another. You just have to live through it to know full details. Even the docotrs are now telling us to kick him out of the house. He's not gone yet and mom and dad are fighting over him or something. I just don't care anymore, I'm through wasting my time and emotions on him. As far as I'm concerned I don't have a brother, and honestly if I never saw him again I'd be fine with it. Nor will I talk with him again, he's just a ignorant ass living in our house is how I view it and if he tries stealing or touching any of my things again, what he tried with his wrists I'll fucking finish it for him. I have no love or compassion or time for him anymore. This is the last post that will ever be made about him in here.


----------



## Tom_B (May 27, 2006)

*May 26*

*Training - Specilization
sqauts - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7 <-started losing form on last two sets
Alternated with BTN press with a 1:00/2:00RI
*BTN Military Press - **30lbs* 5, 5 *65lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Bulgarian Squats - *1:00RI between legs - *95lbs* 9/9 , 9/9, 9/9
*Standing DB Side Lateral raises - *1:30RI - *15lb* 10, 10, 10
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **45 & 50lbs* 12/12, 12/11
*Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 11, 11
*CG Bench Press - *1:00-1:30RI - *85lbs* 8, 8, 8
__ 
Eliptical - 15 minutes
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, banana, rolled oats
*PWO* - 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, oat flakes, strawberries, whey, PB, ezikel sprouted bread, banana
Meal 3 - Oat bran, lettuce, chicken, fishies
Meal 4 - yogurt, tuna, apple, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, broccoli, fishies, chick peas
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2478 calories
46G fat (7G sat) 
303G Carbs (37G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
215G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
*Water :* 4-5L

Well I went to see X-men 3 last night ... I LOVE the whole X-men series .. cartoons and all .. one of my favorite.
And I was SOOO excited to see this movie. I was practically screaming all day ..

The
Movie
Was
... Horrible


They completly fucked it up!!! They took it sooo far from the original story line and barley even played the phoneix saga ..
Not to mention lets see .. 3 main characters died (well one just lost his body) 1 gave up their powers, and 2 main villians lost their powers.
It was centered WAYYY to much around Wolverine and Storm the final battle scene stuff was .. well shit in my opionion. Rogue was HARDLY in the movies (lie she wasn't even in the final battle scene) And then they brought Kitty (shadowcat) in it and she had like 10 lines throughout the thing but they tried playing her off as this huge main character. Not to mention Nightcrawler wasn't even in it! .. it was sooo bad.
Ugh just thinking about it is making me upset


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2006)

*May 27*

Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
Db Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Landmines - *BAR + 15lbs* 3 x 30 (15 each side)
ss'
One Arm DL - *BAR* - 3 x 12/12
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 3 x 20

Cardio - 45 minutes
10 minutes of Intervals
10 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
10 minutes of Intervals
15 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Diet -
Meal 1 - Yogurt, Lettuce, strawberries, chicken
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - 1 order of Scallop Chow mein (Bean sprouts, onions, celery, fresh scallops cooked with a bit of canoil oil, salt and corn starch)
1 order of Curry Chicken and veggies (Button mushrooms, celery, baby corn, onions, bok choy, carrots, and chicken, cooked in a bit of canoil oil, salt, corn starch and curry spice)
1 and a half slices of DQ ice - cream cake (Marc couldn't finish his slice)
3/4 a tub of Fat free of Cool Whip
Meal 4 - CC, strawberries, fishies, pysllium seed husks, whey

Macros - 

Additionals : SF syrup, Sugar/Salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar
Water : 4-5L

Yesterday was so nice 
Marc came over and spent the night and to celebrate our 3 months we gorged on some chinese food, cake and cool whip. LOL Marc couldn't eat as much as me though bahahaha.  he gave me half of his slice of cake!!  and we watched a movie as well.
It was sooo nice and the food was DELICOUS!! omg mmm and hahah my cheat meal had lots of veggies and meats in it .. lol. It was soo good .. when I'm done cutting and I'm nto so tight on my diet I think I'll be eating chow mein and chicken with veggies more often 

Also while I was at work one of my BEST FRIENDS who moved away three years ago and I haven't seen showed up and surprised me!! I'm going down there this saturday to see her again!! (1.5 hour drive away)


----------



## Tom_B (May 28, 2006)

*May 28*

*Training - OFF*_
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Broccoli, chicken, PB, CC, oat flakes, whey, strawberries, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, whey
Meal 2 - Lettuce, yogurt, tuna, chicken, olive oil, fishies, apple, oat bran
Meal 3 - Lettuce, chicken, yogurt, olive oil, fishies, apple
Meal 4 - CC, PB, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, lettuce, tuna

 
*Macros - *
2082 calories
61G fat (7G sat) 
170G Carbs (22G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
210G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, LOTS of salt
*Water :* 7.5 - 9L

Well since I'm going to see that friend this saturday I decided to give Sodium/ water loading/depleting a shot and see what happens 
LOL she couldn't get over how much different I looked .. she was like OMG YOUR HAIR!! OMG YOUR SO SKINNY NOW AND BLONDE! YOU LOOK SOOOO DIFFERENT!

hahaha. She's changed alot too  Before she was pretty .. but now she's GORGEOUS! everyone at the restuarant kept going on about how pretty she was after she left the restaurant and how she coudl be a model.

Anyways .. I need sleep  Was busy at work today.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 29, 2006)

Hey Tom-Tom! 

YAY - I am so glad you had fun on your anaversary!  Three months!! Woo hoo!!  And your meal sounds sooo yummy! Chinese!!  I don't think I have had chinese in about 4 years! 

Yay for surprise visits too!  LOL - she must have been SHOCKED by how you look! Three years  - you have changed so much!! 

You'll have to let us know how the sodium load goes... How was it today? Did you salt everything? Oh - and how are you finding having only 4 meals some days?


Hope you managed to get some rest!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 29, 2006)

*May 28*

*Training - Maintenance
WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *115lbs* 7, 7, 7, 6
*Straight Arm PUlldowns - *__1:30-2:00RI - *50lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Incline Bench Press - *__1:30-2:00RI - *105lbs* 7, 7, 7,
*Seated Cable Row - *__1:30-2:00RI - *120lbs* 6, 6, *100lbs* 11
*Cable Flies  *1:00-1:30RI - *20lbs* 10, 10
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *65lbs* 7, 7, 7
__ 
Eliptical - 15 minutes
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, banana, rolled oats
*PWO* - 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, whey, PB, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, lettuce
Meal 3 - Oat bran, lettuce, chicken, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - yogurt, tuna, apple, fishies, lettuce
Meal 5 - lettuce, chicken, fishies, chick peas, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2486 calories
60G fat (8G sat) 
276G Carbs (32G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
212G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugartsubstitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, SALT and SOYA SAUCE 
*Water :* 8-9L

*Emma - *Hey!! 
 Ya our anniversary was soo good! .. LOL I was sitting there and I was like ' You know ... it's kinda sad we celebrate our anniversarys by eating ...' LOL we laughed, but since I don't get to eat liek that often it's a 'special occasion' LOL. But it was really nice, quiet and relaxing and allowed us to just talk and be together 
I can't wait to see her this saturday! Going to be sooo much fun!! Not sure how my diet will look like for that day either  O well!! 
Sodium load is going ... 
Yes .. omg I'm salting everything. To the point where I want to puke .. like I'm using about 1/4 a bottle of salt for 5 meals. And drinking a shit load of water ... result so far is I've been getting a bit of a headache randomly and when I'm eating the salt I sometimes get chest pains lol. Damn you sodium!!
But .. I just can't handle that much salt anymore .. like I'm talking I'm taking in at LEAST 10,000mg of the stuff right now ..I'm thinking more close to 12, 500mg
So today when grocerie shopping I found something ... SOYA SAUCE!! per 1 TBSP it's 5 calories and 1120mg of sodium!!! So for 5 meals I'll be taking 1 -2TBSP of that straight and then also eating the salt at a level where I enjoy it.
lol its been only 1 day and I've put on 7lbs.

I'm also really enjoying the four meal thing!! allows me to eat more and less frequently which I'm enjoyign and isn't so much a hazzle to pack my food if I'm goign anymore.

Had a VERY BUSY day today .. lots of driving .. lots of studying ..  Now i need some sleep!! 
Goign to try and visit everyones journals tomorrow .. was planning on it today but there was just to much to be done .. (considering my friend Mike broke his father's golf club ..which wouldnt be that bad but considerign he broke another gold club and smashed up his car last week ... mike wanted to replace it without him knowing ... so I was out driving for 4 hours with him visiting every place in moncton and every place in amherst  killed alot of my day)


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like you are having a great time with friends lately! 

How much sodium are you supposed to do in a day and for how many days are you going to do it?


----------



## Tom_B (May 30, 2006)

Hey Adrian!!
Ya I am having lots of fun!! or at least trying to inbetween the other stuff happening in my life .. but trying to stay positive!! 

Umm .. well there's sooo many different ways to do sodium load / depletion .. I'm doing the quick version .. here's some links Emma gave me
Quick way:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/casi3.htm
Longer way:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne36.htm

Basically I started Sunday .. no set amount of the sodium I'm just getting as much as possible while keeping my water around 8L a day.
I got do this till and including Wednesday. Then Thursday droping out all the extra sodium I've been putting in and droppign water to 6L .. then friday dropping water to 4L .. then hopefully saturday I'll be 'ripped' (well at least a little bit leaner than what I normally am  ) hahaha

(and I can't wait to get this over with ... taking TBSP shots of Soya Sauce straight is sick as hell)


----------



## Tom_B (May 30, 2006)

*May 30*

*Training - Specilization (really pressed for time .. RI's cut short)*_*
ATG Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *145lbs* 8, 8, 8, 6
alternated with Alt. DB Press with a 1:00/1:30RI
*Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5, 5/5 *35lbs* 7/7 , 7/7, 6/6 , 6/6
*single Leg, Leg press - *:45RI between legs - *300lbs* 8/8 , 8/8, 8/8
*Upright DB Row - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 10, 10, 9
*leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **50 & 50lbs* 10/12 , 10/9 + 2 3/4 weird reps
*Seated Face Pulls - *1:00RI - *50lbs* 11 , 11
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00RI - *30lbs* 11 , 10 , 10
__ 
Eliptical - 15 minutes

Omg thsi was intense with the slightly shorter RI's .. t-shirt was drenched in sweat.
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, banana, rolled oats
*PWO* - 1% chocolate milk, rolled oats, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, whey, PB, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, oat flakes
Meal 3 - Oat bran, lettuce, chicken, fishies, 
Meal 4 - yogurt, tuna, apple, fishies, lettuce
Meal 5 - lettuce, chicken, fishies, chick peas, 
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2492 calories
44G fat (7G sat) 
312G Carbs (38G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
213G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugartsubstitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, SALT and SOYA SAUCE 
*Water :* 8-9L

So now lew has started callign the hosue threatning my mom 
+ school is getting very intense with all the test and projects hitting us all at once and exams in 3 weeks.
 really need some sleep.
And I need ot start stretchign again. I just haven't had anytime ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 31, 2006)

*June 31*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External DB rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side

Wood Choopers - *40lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
ss'
Hanging Leg Raise - 3 x 12
ss'
Cable Crunches - *70lbs* 3 x 20 

Cardio - 50 minutes
5 minute warm up at 4mph with 5% incline
35 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
10 minute cool down at 4mph with 5%incline
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, lettuce
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Ezikel sprouted Bread, Chicken, PB, banana, apple, lettuce, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, olive oil, fishies, tuna, chicken, oat bran
Meal 5 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB, lettuce
 
*Macros - *something around ..
2078 calories
59G fat (7G sat) 
177G Carbs (22G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
207G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugartsubstitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, SALT and SOYA SAUCE 
*Water :* 8-9L

Omg today was the last day of drinking soya sauce straight 
thank god it's over with ... like my head and stomach hurt so bad. Whenever I eat all that salt I get a bit of a chest pain and my head hurts and my stomach feels like death 
I'm *considering* to start taking a diruetic tomorrow .. not sure ..
but I can tell you I'm retaining tons of water right now. I'm 150lbs and I'm very very bloated .. like I feel just as if not worse than what I do after having a cheat day. ... that's bad.
But I'm excited to see if the reults are going to be anything good or not 

GOING TO START EATING RICE CAKES TOMORROW FOR POST WORKOUT!!   

lol I'm soo excited.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 1, 2006)

*June 1st*

*Training - Maintenance
BTN WG pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *110lbs* 7 , 6+1cheat, 7, 6
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI  - *55lbs* 10, 10 , 10
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *40lbs* 8, 8, 8
*One Arm DB Row - *:45 - 1:00RI between arms - *50lbs* 7/7 , 7/7 *45lbs* 11/11
*High Incline Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 11, 11
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 11, 11, 10

Eliptical Cool down - 15 minutes
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO* Chocolate Milk, whey , CARAMEL RICE CAKES!! bahahaha
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB, Ezikel sprouted bread, banana
Meal 3 - lettuce, chicken, oat bran, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, olive oil, fishies, tuna, apple
Meal 5 - Lettuce, almonds, chick peas, chicken, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks, PB
  
*Macros - *something around ..
2498 calories
57G fat (8G sat) 
285G Carbs (29G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
215G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, SF jam
*Water :* 5-6L

MMM rice cakes!  I'm also considering adding a bit more protein to my PWO shakes as I'm currently only getting 23G .. going up that to 30G.
Thank god the sodium loading is done with!! ugh ... haven't noticed a change yet, still really bloated ... decided to do a bit of the diruetic tomorrow, hopefully I did this right .. cuase right now I just look alot more blubbery and soft.

Energy was really weird today ... I woke up and after like 10 minutes I was actually 'awake'. had a great workout and then afterwards energy was GREAT! .. then as the day went on I got really really really tired and weak. 
I really need some sleep now


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2006)

*June 2*

*Training - Specilization
Glute Bridges -  *_2 x 12
*Squats - **45lbs* 5 * 95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8 back rounds on 6th rep last set
Alternated with BTN press with a 1:00/2:00Ri
*BTN Military Press - **30lbs* 5, 5 *65lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*Bulgarian Squats - *1:00RI between legs - *95lbs* 10/10 , 9/9, 9/9
*Standing Later Raise - *1:30Ri - *15lbs* 11, 11, 10
*Leg Ext ss' Leg Curl - *50 & 50lbs* 11/12, 10/11+3/4
*Kelso Shrugs - **70lbs* 12
*One Arm Rear Delt Row - **20lbs* 12/12
*CG Bench Press - *1:00-1:30RI - *95lbs* 6, 6, 6
__ 
Eliptical Cool down - 15 minutes
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rolled oats, banana
*PWO* Chocolate Milk, whey , CARAMEL CHOCOLATE RICE CAKES!! 
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB, Ezikel sprouted bread, banana
Meal 3 - lettuce, tuna, oat bran, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, fishies, tuna, apple
Meal 5 - Lettuce, , chick peas, tuna, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks, PB
  
*Macros - *something around ..
2494 calories
38G fat (6G sat) 
311G Carbs (33G fibre not including veggies and pysllium seed husks) 
229G Protein

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green/strawberry tea, pepper, cyrstal light, vinnegar, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

So I did my first session of tannign today .. really liked it, it was nice and relaxing I can't wait till I actually am Tanned 
God .. I hate how I look so different in every mirror  .. like the mirror in the tanning room with me .. I looked really lean. Like veins in my shoulders and chest and biceps were really noticeable and everything. And my legs are looking good from a side view .. just not front yet  .. I actually think I got more fat on my legs than stomach currently.

Anyways need some sleep .. Goign to new glasgow tomorrow!! .. pumped .. except it means I don't get to sleep in on Saturday morning and have to wake up at 5:30am 
LOL me her and her mom (KIM!! .. omg sometimes I'd go to her house and Tiff would answer the door and she'd be like 'Hey Lewie!! What's up? and I'd be like ' Here to see your mom' and I'd walk past her and me and her mom woudl sit down and have tea and drink at the kitchen table and talk for a few hours!! LMAO) are going to do brunch! BAHAHAH
Anyways Night  really need my sleep if I have to wake up at 5:30am on a saturday 

NIGHT!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 3, 2006)

*June 3*

*Training - Workout # 1 & Workout # 2
Workout # 1
*_5 minute Jog to park
35 minute Sprints around track at park (1:40 walking & :50 sprinting/jogging)
2:30 minute light jog starting home
7:30 minute light walk rest of way home

*Workout # 2
*DB External Rotation - *7.5lbs PLATE* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *7.5lbs PLATE* 3 x 12 (each side)

Crunches - 3 x 20
ss'
Bicycle - 3 x 20
ss' 
Toe touches - 3 x 20

30 minute LIGHT walk around my living room going in circles
_ 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, yogurt, whey, strawberries
Workout # 1
Meal 2 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, whey
Meal 3 - 3 JUMBO slices of cheese and hamburger pizza, 1 TINY slice of cookies and cream cheesecake, 1 HUGE frosted cinnamon roll, 1 small TBCY frozen vanilla yogurt
*7 hours later ... lol I was still burping up the pizza by this time*
Meal 4 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey
Workout # 2
 
*Macros -  ... *it's a good thing I don't know.
*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder
*Water :* 3-4L

So the whole sodium load / depletiont hing did practically nothing. Maybe I just didn't drop enoguh sodium?? O well.
Had such a fun day today!! Omg .. saw Tiff and Kim .. we went out to this cafe place and OMG .. soooo good!! I really went overkill lol .. and then like literally right after we went to the theatres and I was still a bit hungry so I got the frozen yogurt.  LOL the restaurant owner went 'omg I can't believe you ate that much .. you make sure you come back here again.' hahaha
Anyways .. just a really great day. I really miss them  I haven't laughed so much and so hard in a very very long time.
And her and Kim kept going on and on about how much weight I've dropped and how tiny I am now lol. I was like 'Guys .. I'm not that tiny and techinally I've only lost 6.5lbs since you last saw me ..' hahaha

Anyways .. had to jog at the park this mornign becuase the gym door was broken or some shit and I coudln't get in  and then I did that second workout to kinda make up for over indulging lol. And sicne I only hate plates and not dumbells I jsut held a plate and did my rotator cuff stuff.

Okay ... weight this morning was 143.5lbs.
.....
I don't know what to do. Why am I not losing?
Last Novemeber I was eating 3400-3600 calories a day ... now my callories are at 2100 calorie for rest/cardio days and 2500 on training day .. and I've  also added cardio ..
Like I just don't get it ...
I'm now condiering dropping calories down another 1100 .. (2000 on cardio / rest and 2300 on training days) to see what happens  ... just I don't know why I'm not losing weight .. my calorie level has never been this low .. liek what is happening to my body ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 4, 2006)

*June 4*

*Training - OFF* 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - lettuce, chicken, oat bran , CC, oat flakes, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks, PB, fish oil
Meal 2 - Lettuce, apple, tuna, chicken, Yogurt, olive oil, almonds, fish oil, ezikel sprouted bread, banana
Meal 3 - Lettuce, apple, tuna , chicken, Yogurt, olive oil, almonds, fish oil, chick peas
Meal 4 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey PB, strawberries

*Macros -  .
*2397 Calories
72G of Fat (7G saturated fat)
222G of Carbs (34G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
218G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Okay new plan .. thanks to the great knowledge of Emma !!!  LOL

Okay I'm going to raise calories / drop cardio over the next two week .. calories will average out at near 3000 cals at the end of the two weeks .. then I'm goign to diet HARD over 6 weeks to prep myself for my trip to Tornoto .. I'll be dropping calories by 5 - 10% EACH WEEK and increasing cardio .. first with minutes then adding another session.
Should be interesting...
Only prob is probably because I'll eb so dieted and hungry that when I do go to Toronto and with my calories beign so low I'll probably REALLY overfeed there ... but I'm only going for two weeks and when I get back I can jsut diet back down again.
Hopign to be around 9% for when I go down there .. I'm around 11% right now .. so here's the plan ..

Calories
End of Two week - 2928 avg. cals
First week 10% - 290 = 2650 avg. cals
Second Week 5% - 150 = 2500 avg. cals
Third Week 10% - 250 = 2250 avg. cals
Fourth Week 5% - 100 = 2150  avg. cals
Fifth Week 10% - 200 = 1950 avg. cals
Sixth Week 5% - 100 = 1850 avg. cals

Cardio -
End of two weeks -
2 sessions :
~ 1 -> 30 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 30 minutes (10 minutes of intervals)
First Week - 
2 sessions:
~ 1 -> 30 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 30 minutes (10 minutes of intervals)
Second Week - 
2 sessions:
~ 1 -> 45 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 45 minutes (15 minutes of intervals)
Third Week - 
2 sessions:
~ 1 -> 45 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 45 minutes (15 minutes of intervals)
Fourth Week - 
3 sessions:
~ 1 -> 30 minutes (10 minutes intervals)
~ 1 -> 45 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 45 minutes (15 minutes of intervals)
Fifth Week - 
3 sessions:
~ 1 -> 30 minutes (10 minutes intervals)
~ 1 -> 45 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 45 minutes (15 minutes of intervals)
Sixth Week - 
3 sessions:
~ 1 -> 45 minutes (15 minutes intervals)
~ 1 -> 45 minutes of incline walking
~ 1 -> 45 minutes (15 minutes of intervals)


 shall be brutual!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 5, 2006)

How are you anticipating you're going to train/diet while you're here?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Tom - just letting you know that I just got your pm and I'll try to answer it tonight ok!!  Just  busy rushing around at the moment!!

Hope you had a great day today!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 5, 2006)

*June 5*

*Training - Maintenance
WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30 - 2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *115lbs* 8, 6+1 cheat, 7,  6+1 cheat
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 11, 10, 10
*Incline Bench Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *105lbs* 8, 7, 6 
*Seated Cable Row - *1:30-2:00RI - *120lbs* 7, 7, *100lbs* 11
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *20lbs* 11, 7 + 3 shaky reps
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *65lbs* 8, 8, 8

Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2793 Calories
69G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
323G of Carbs (37G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
226G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

*Jaime -> *Hey!! Sorry i didn't text ya alot today .. was really busy .. non stop. I'm actually an hour late to go to bed  going to be so tired tomorrow.
Training .. well Hopefully I'll get another membership at Adrian's gym .. and I love the tae bo and step classes there, so I'll probably be taking alot of those cause the step is different from what we have here and we don't even have the tae bo. Then I'll be following some time of weight routine 4 x a week probably. Maybe full body stuff .. gotta think about it as the time comes near and see how my physique is holding out. Plus I'll be walkign for hours on end in that schorching heat!! So there will be alot of training ... OH and all those fitness classes we'll do at your gym!!
Diet .. hmm well .. probably when I go 'grocery' shopping I'll jsut pick out clean foods so that wehn I'm at home I'll just eat clean (maybe a little bit of ice-cream) then I'll buy some protein bars and eat those as I'm out and about (probably also some cottage cheese containers at some points as well) + alot of Not just Yogurt and Yogen Fruz .. I'll probably at every 4 hours or so whenever I'm hungry and will probably have one 'BIG' meal that pack s alot fo calories .. something where I eat out (like MacDonalds or a Buffet or something) ... I'll more than likely just go with the flow after I get a feel for it. Besides its only two weeks .. and I also want to go clubbing .. so I'll porbably put on something liek 7lbs LOL .. alot of it water obviously.

*Emma -> *Thanks!!! But if your busy Please don't worry about it!! Whenever you got a some spare time wehre your just bored or whatever!! Day was very hectic .. Gym / School / Home / School / Tanning / Gas for car / Math help after school / Bambinos with friends / Grocery shopping / Home with friends / Bitched out by mom / Bitched back at mom / Friends were like  wow your mom's bipolar ... like she had no right to say the stuff she did. and she realized that afterwards and is trying ot suck up and act liek nothing happened.
Hope yours was better?? LOL


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 6, 2006)

Lots of step classes + tae bo + working out + walking + a few aquafit (its $20 for a non-remember) = NO TIME TO HANG OUT!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 6, 2006)

*June 6*

*Training - Specilization
ATG Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *145lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
Alternated with Alt. Db press .. with a 1:00/2:00RI
*Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5 , 5/5 *35lbs* 7/7 , 7/7 , 7/7 , 6/6
*Single Leg Press -  *1:00RI between each leg - *300lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 9/9
*Upright DB Row - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **50 & 55lbs* 11/10 , 11/8
*Seated Row to neck - *1:00-1:30RI - *50lbs* 12, 12
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *65lbs* 8, 8, 8

__ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2794 Calories
69G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
322G of Carbs (37G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
226G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 4-5L

*Jaime -> *We'll have lots of time!! Don't you worry .. if it means no classes it means no classes!! Dont' worry we'll play it by ear 

Ugh ... hurt my neck today while in the gym. I think I did it during Alternating DB Presses ... must of had bad form. Either that or the Leg Press.
Anyways .. Besides that .. Iv'e been feeling rally really shitty all day. I coudln't wake up this morning .. so I slept in. Also whenever I ate something I would get really really tired and drowsy right afterwards and just feel like shit .. espically if it was a meal where the carbs were just starchy ..
And then after 2 hours I would start to feel fine and then I'd eat after a bit and the feeling would hit me again 
And my abs are STILL sore from their workout last sunday .. my ribs are really tender as well.
Well I'm about to go to bed and try and get an early night .. I'm hoping I feel better tomorrow. you think with all these extra calories / fats / carbs I'd have more energy ??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Only prob is probably because I'll eb so dieted and hungry that when I do go to Toronto and with my calories beign so low I'll probably REALLY overfeed there ... but I'm only going for two weeks and when I get back I can jsut diet back down again.


When i took 2 weeks off from the gym, i worked out right until the previous day and then stopped. I wasnt doing 6meals a day or counting cals for 2 weeks. I came back and lost ~4lb lbm. The next time i take a couple of weeks off with no gym and cal counting, i plan to try and get myself preped for it a couple of weeks in advance. So i would suggest that you transition to a slow down rather than do a sudden change overnight. Let your body get accustomed to eating diffenently. 

Since you are here for only 2 weeks, i dont know how the gym thingy will work out. If i remember last time they wanted you to visit a certain number of times (multiple visits per day counted as one visit). And you were here for a longer stay last year, right? So well have to check out that angle again and see what they say. Also they might still have you on file, so a new convincing 'excuse' might be needed


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2006)

*June 7*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Stability Ball Crunches - 3 x 20
ss'
Bicycle - 3 x 20 (10 each side)
ss'
Leg Raises - 3 x 20

*Cardio -  *30 minutes
5 minute eliptical warm -up (treadmills were being used)
20 minutes at 7mph with 2% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline cool down
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries, whey
Meal 2 - CC, oat flakes, whey, strawberries, 
Meal 3 - Tuna, chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, apple, banana, ezikel sprouted bread, tuna, fishies, olive oil, almonds
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, fishies, almonds, PB, oat bran, 
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, PB, whey, strawberries

*Macros -  .
*2375 Calories
68G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
210G of Carbs (34G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
232G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 4-5L

*Adrian -> *Hey!! .. Well the problem will be that I won't have anytime to make a slow transition .. and I want to make the most out of my two weeks. I know my family will be taking me to alot of chinese buffets and they have alot of BBQ's and stuff as well as we dont' have stuff like 'Yogen Fruz' anywhere near us. So .. whatever If I pack on a bit of pudge .. I pack on a bit of pudge  I mean I'll trya nd keep it as sensible as possible, but I'm not goign to depreive myself and more than likely I'll want to eat everythign around me!! After dieting for so long + all the exercise of walking and stuff I'll be starving!! Espically if my BF % is lower than what it is now. But like Emma explained to me ..a fter my body is so depleted if I hit the gym with Weights really heavy for at least 2 x a week I'll be so depleted that my body will refill it's stores and stuff and she said it could actually lead to a good growth response 
Ya I remember that too .. I don't even know why they did that that whole deal thing. I think that they new I was just goign to be goign abck to amherst so they wanted to do somethign for me to get my money back at the end???
I can't remember .. I dont' know why i just coudln't go and buy a month membership ?? Or spend money in sessions ... if I can't get into your gym I'm sure theres another somewhere .. although I really would like to workout with ya!!

Okay but now I'm 45 minutes late for bed!!!
So I'll get to your journal tomorrow!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 8, 2006)

*June 8th*

*Training - Maintenance
BTN WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *110lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 11, 11, 10
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *45lbs* 6, 6, 5
*One Arm DB Rows - *:45-1:00RI between arms - *50lbs* 8/8, 7/7, *45lbs* 11/11
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 12, 11
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 11, 11

Elipitical - 10 minutes__

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , PB
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2785 Calories
68G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
321G of Carbs (36G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
225G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Good workout this morning.
Really tired right now though .. actually took a 45 minute accidental nap this morning and still feel like I could pass out 
MMM Cheat meal and marc in two days!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 9, 2006)

Will Marc be the cheat meal? ZING!!!!  Have a great weekend my friend


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 9, 2006)

*June 9th*

*Training - Specilization
*_*Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *185lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
Alternated with BTN Military Press with a 1:00/2:00RI
*BTN Military Press - **35lbs* 5, 5 *65lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Bulgarian Squat - *1:00RI inbetween legs - *95lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Standing Side lateral Raises - *1:30RI - *15lbs* 11, 11, 11
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg curls - **50lbs & 55lbs* 12/10 , 11/10
*Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 12
*CG Bench Press - *1:00-1:30RI - *95lbs* 7 , 7 , 6
__ 
Elipitical - 10 minutes__

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , PB
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2785 Calories
68G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
321G of Carbs (36G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
225G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Good workout this morning... although I coudln't make the squats into the rep range. I had to stop at 5 .. becuase of my lower back. That weight is getting really heavy for me to handle and It's taking a tool on my lower back .. I've been walkign around all day and it feels like my lower back is curving inwards and I can't really help it 
Get to see Marc tomorrow and eat yummy food 
Should be a perfect day lol

although I'm really running into alot of money problems ... I hope that if I do make it to Toronto that I'll even have enoguh money to enjoy myself .. *sigh* I get $220 a week ... $80 - $100 I spend on food every week. I spend around another $30 on gas, Then I have to pay for my gym membership / Cell Phone Bill / Oil change in my car / hair cuts / hair coloring / tanning / tanning lotions + numerous other things like deodrant and shampoo and conditioner and hair product .... and save up hopefully AT LEAST $1200 by August 1st ...  wow ... I'm only slightly fucked


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 10, 2006)

If you cut out the tanning, I'll hook you up with my dream/pro tan while you're down here. That'll save you money


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL Tom - even if you saved ALL of the $220 a week you get I don't think you are going to get much over $1200 in total... 


But if you are trying to save money the lst think you need is 'tanning solution' and hair cuts/colours/products!! I haven't got my hair cut by a professional in about 18 months now (I remember it was in November 2004)... And tanning? Never done it....!! "Hair Products"?? Errmmm... I have shampoo and conditioner - and that costs me about $12 (total) every 2-3 months... 

In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter if you are not tanned... but it will matter if you can't eat or afford to go on holidays!!! 

So you need to make a list of priorities - set a budget each week on what you CAN spend (eg: $150) then allocate funds to each things in order of importance:

Food - $90
Car - $30
Other - $30
TOTAL = $150

In the "other" selection - include things like your hair products etc... But only stick to the $30 per week. 

That way you will save you about $70 a week - which will be ~$500...



ps: will try to get to your PM today...


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2006)

*Jaime -> *hahaha thanks but I just want to be a nice golden bronze not black LOL.  And also when I get back here there is no dream / pro tan so I wouldn't be able to keep it up .. not to mention I would think a tanning bed would give you a much better realistic looking tan .. actually everyone is starting to notice it. Yesterday everyone was like ' Omg you've been tanning ...' and everyone is really liking it. Marc said He likes the tan better then the really pale looking lewie. Still got a bit of a way to go though 

*Emma - > * I know ... my only hope is that during July when everyone else goes on their vacation I'll be having to work extra shifts. So that 220 will bump up to about 300. Not to mention last time I went my dad just randomly gave me an extra $800 the day before I left. Not sure if he'll do it this time .. as they just bought me a new car from an acution ($4000) and they need to start paying off my teeth since I'm about to get them done in two days!! (another $8000) ... so I'm not to sure if he'll be giving me money like he did last time. If worse comes to worse I'll probably have to ask to borrow some from him. I think he'd allow that.
But that sounds like a very good plan!!! Doign the budget thing .. I think that coudl really work out. espically having like $30 for 'others' becuase some weeks I don't need anything extra .. while other weeks I need $80 in my other section. And Ialready having about $280 saved for toronto .. so I think If I REALLY budget myself (not to mention with the 'hard dieting' coming up soon my grocery bill will be lower!!!) +/- if I borrow some money .. I think I can do it  Say $400 for the plan tickeyf and about $800- $1000 for the two weeks I'm there. 

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2006)

*June 10th*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_DB External rotations - *12lbs*  3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Crunches - 3 x 20
ss'
Bicycle - 3 x 20 (10 each side)
ss'
Leg Raises - 3 x 20

Cardio - 30 minutes
5 minute at 4mph with 5% incline
15 minutes of intervals (nearly killed me ..)
10 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce, strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 4 - 2/3 of a Lg. Monster Cookie dough made with m&m's Blizzard, Large Poutine, Curry Shrimp and Veggies (Bok choy, baby carrots, button mushrooms, celery, etc..) Beef Chop Suey (Bean sprouts, onions, celery)

*Macros - * ... umm anywhere from like 2400 - 2800 calories.

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, vinnegar, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Weight this morning was 143lbs .. so I lost .5lbs this week with my lowered cardio and increased calories.

Hmm .. well remind me to never eat shrimp again 
I was fine .. ate all the food .. which was soo good. Got really bloated which is normal and we jsut layed down and watched tv / movies / talked for a while .. like about 5 hours later I start feelign really sick .. went into the washroom and puked up 2 pieces of shrimp it was sooo nasty. So no more shrimp for me 

But other than that .. Night was great!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2006)

I totally agree on working on a budget. Some money for things that you need to keep you alive and some for the rest and dont spend on anything that you can live without. I dont know a thing about hair colour. Never coloured my hair, ever  

Also, if i remember correctly, the tanning beds are said to be just as damaging to your skin as exposure to the sun. So i wouldnt suggest tanning on a regular basis. I never understood the big idea behind that whole tanning nonsense, anyway 

Shrimp is sooo yummy. Maybe you need to chew your food properly for an adequate amount of time before swallowing it


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 11, 2006)

Food - $90
Car - $30
Other - $30
TOTAL = $150

SAVING $150 A WEEK FOR 2 MONTHS SO YOU CAN BLOW IT ALL ON NOT JUST YOGURT AND PROTEIN BARS = PRICELESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 11, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I totally agree on working on a budget. Some money for things that you need to keep you alive and some for the rest and dont spend on anything that you can live without. I dont know a thing about hair colour. Never coloured my hair, ever
> 
> Also, if i remember correctly, the tanning beds are said to be just as damaging to your skin as exposure to the sun. So i wouldnt suggest tanning on a regular basis. I never understood the big idea behind that whole tanning nonsense, anyway
> 
> Shrimp is sooo yummy. Maybe you need to chew your food properly for an adequate amount of time before swallowing it


Bump to everything that Adrian just said:
1. Screw 'colouring your hair' - what is the point?

2. Tanning beds are REALLY bad for you... it is setting you up for a life-time of skin cancer risk as well as premature aging (do you REALLY want wrinkles at the age of 20??)... trust me on this...  Not only is it a waste of money, but it is also really stupid. Please, please reconsider doing it...
http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/consumer/tanning.html
http://www.skincancer.org/artificial/index.php
http://www.ismanet.org/public_interest/tanning.html

If it helps... I think that paler skin is fair sexier! ... (Ok.... So we both know that this doesn't mean a thing - not only am I the wrong gender, but I am also on the other side of the world...)[/quoate].. But if you MUST add colour to yourself then try those 'tans in a bottle' type things...

3. Shrimp is VERY good...  Do you think it could have been the fact that you also had... ermmm.... Lets see... About 4 pounds of COOKIE DOUGH BLIZZARD... AND a poutine... AND a beef chop seuy too!!! 

Hope you had a great Sunday!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Guys!! Sorry I've been really busy 

LOL ok .. the hair coloring thing ... lol well it's only $50 every two months. And I really perfer my hair alot blonder than what it naturally is ... when I was a kid my hair was platinum blonde but as I got older it started to get darker  ..
And hair product .. I'd guess at around $25 for every two months ..
So really i'm only spending $450 on my hair throughout the year  Not that much.


I didn't know tanning was that bad for you ... I always thought that in moderation it was acutally healthy for your skin.
I know that if you have really bad acne or excema (sp?) doctors recommend that you tan ...
I've been goign every day (skipping a day here and there) ... and I plan on doign that until I get my base tan and then afterwards I'll only be going once every week ... it can't be that bad to go once a week can it?
I mean .. it's in my family to be very dark .. my brother and mother are very very dark, (My mom tans .. once a week. And she looks extremely young for her age) when I was a kid I was pracitcally black .. we tan really good. But as the eyars went on I started avoiding the sun like the plague becuase I wanted to be very pale .. I wanted that whole Emancited, pale, dark circle around your eyes etc look ..
But I'm different now. And I want a different look. So I thought tanning and getting a nice golden bronze would change me .. help give me a glow and make me look healthy. I've been getting lots and lots of compliments on it lately.
Woudl once a week really be that harmful? Espically if I never get outside to see the sun ..

LOL ya the fact that I ate all that other food could of contribuated to the shrimp problem! LOL .. it was just like every time I would burp it would be the shrimp .. and I've never really had shrimp before haha. It is tasty .. I much perfer chicken or beef or scallops over it though.


LMAO Jaime if I saved up all that $150 for toronto and didn't spend it on food / gas / gym mebership I'd be 110 - 120lbs of skin and bones when I went to Toronto!! No thanks  LOL

But I think I got it all planed out  Just going to have to cut every corner I can.

Thsi whole conversation made me realized how screwed I am for when I live on my own .. I live a pretty high maintenance life


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 12, 2006)

*June 12*

*Training - Maintenance
WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30 - 2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *115lbs* 8, 8, 8, 6+2 cheat 
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 11,11, 11
*Incline Bench Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *105lbs* 8, 8, 6 
*Seated Cable Row - *1:30-2:00RI - *120lbs* 7, 7, *100lbs* 12
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *20lbs* 11, 8 + 3 shaky reps
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *70lbs* 7, 6, 5

Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2892 Calories
77G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
327G of Carbs (39G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
228G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

K really need sleep ..


becuase ..

​ _*I GET MY VENEERS TOMORROW!!*_​ ​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 13, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> _*I GET MY VENEERS TOMORROW!!*_​



 WOO HOO!!!    You better post piccies Mr - you hear!!  







ps: Yes, in my opinion (and according to all that literature) once a week IS that bad for you.... Ask yourself if you lie out in the midday summers sun for a few hrs each week? If the answer is no, then why would you do the same thing in a tanning bed? I mean - ultimately, it is up to you... but I wouldn't...


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2006)

UGH sorry I swear I'll update this tonight!!

basically gotta go back up to moncton .. I only got the 'temp veneers' to prep me for the real ones that I get on July 5th ..
One problem. woke up this morning the the two left ones broke the fuck off!!

And consdering I was in a chair for 2.5 hours getting my teeth sawed down to be a pike liek thing .. it's not too nice a look .. two perfert right teeth , then two left 'pikes'
Great  they better fix it TODAY! ..
And this also mean sI miss more exam review UGH  .. not to mention I missed two tests yesterdays that I was suppos to do today ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, poor Lewie. Are you going to be able to catch up? Anything I can help with (gr.11 wasn't that long ago for me, lol). 

I'm sure everything will work out once they fix them...do you have to pay extra?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Jaime thanks!!
lucky no I don't have to pay extra.
See whenever I get stressed I clench my jaw .. and I also do it while sleeping. So that's what broke them
Theere fixed now ..
lol thanks for the offer but I shoudl be good!! I'm goign to fail this test (aiming for about 9/23) which will leave my mark at 71% .. then I shoudl do pretty well on the exam (say anywhere to 70 - 75%) which will average my final mark to about 73% and since it's ADVANCED math 12 colleges add on an extra 10% to that so really it's like an 83%!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2006)

*June 13*

*Training -Specilization
*_*ATG Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*Alternated with ... a 1:00/2:00RI
Alt. DB Press - **12lbs* 5/5 , 5/5 *35lbs* 7/7, 7/7, 7/7, 7/7
*Single Leg Leg Press -  *1:00RI between legs - *300lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*Upright DB Row - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 11, 11, 11
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **50 & 55lbs* 12/11 , 12/9+1 cheat
*Seated Face Pull - *1:00-1:30RI*55lbs* 10, 10
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 11, 11, 11 -> Shit tempo on all

__ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, broccoli, chicken, oat bran, fishies
Meal 3 - CC, strawberries, oat flakes, PB, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2892 Calories
77G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
327G of Carbs (39G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
228G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Didnt' post this cuase I didn't get home till 11pm last night and I was exhausted.
Spendiing 2.5 hours in a chair while they saw down your teeth hurts like a bitch!! It was soo sensitive the freezing did practically nothing!!
 
haha o well .. I can't wait for the real ones to get on. It's just ... so weird. Like .. I'm talkign a *bit* differnent becuase I'm so use to when my tongue touchign my teeth there to be the spaces .. hahaha I've gottena lot of compliments.
Only prob is for the three weeks whiel waiting for the real ones I have to break my SF jam and banana sandwhiches & rice cakes in pieces and put them in the back of my mouth. And any apple I eat has to be choped up in pieces.
goign to try and get pics up maybe tongiht of my face ... and then I might get a stomach pic taken at the gym tomorrow lol just so you guys can see if I'm gettinga bit leaner or not ..
It's weird I'm now eating the 2900 cals with the lowered cardio and I feel liek I'm getting leaner lol
I'm still really excited to start the hard diet plan this sunday.
6 weeks of hell and I'm going to be loving the results 

Well off to fail my math test  ..... *GAH*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 14, 2006)

Argg Tom-Tom... I am sorry to hear that the teeth broke!  That is crappy.... You'll need to learn not to grind your teeth (have you thought about getting one of those plate things that you can bite on when you sleep?) 

YAY for them being fixed now!!  I can't wait to see piccies!  Woo hoo! And YAY - we get OTHER piccies too!! 



> Only prob is for the three weeks whiel waiting for the real ones I have to break my SF jam and banana sandwhiches & rice cakes in pieces and put them in the back of my mouth. And any apple I eat has to be choped up in pieces.


Arggg... It is going to take you AGES to eat!!!  Maybe you should go onto a 'mushy food' diet for the next few weeks - just blend everything!!

Mmm.... Ezekial bread shake.... 





> It's weird I'm now eating the 2900 cals with the lowered cardio and I feel liek I'm getting leaner lol


As I said - you probably needed the 're-feed' and rest! 



> I'm still really excited to start the hard diet plan this sunday.
> 6 weeks of hell and I'm going to be loving the results


Arggg... I totally forgot about that pm!! I'll try to get to it tonight ok (off to the gym now)....



> Well off to fail my math test  ..... *GAH*


Good luck! And think POSITIVE!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argg Tom-Tom... I am sorry to hear that the teeth broke! That is crappy.... You'll need to learn not to grind your teeth (have you thought about getting one of those plate things that you can bite on when you sleep?)


 Well the thing is is that I don't grind my teeth I jsut clench without the grinding lol.
But ya they were telling me I'll have to have one of those plates for when I get the real porcelin ones to protect them more ..


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YAY for them being fixed now!!  I can't wait to see piccies!  Woo hoo! And YAY - we get OTHER piccies too!!


 haha I got two fairly alright ones .. lol our digital camera suck sooo bad. And I'll *try* and take the other pics tomorrow mornign at the gym .. but I REALLY doubt they'll turn out ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... It is going to take you AGES to eat!!!  Maybe you should go onto a 'mushy food' diet for the next few weeks - just blend everything!!
> 
> Mmm.... Ezekial bread shake....


 LOL mmm sounds soooo tempting!! 
Ya though it does take a whiel to eat  .. I'll attempt the rice cakes tomorrow! lol it's goign to make a mess though haha!
lol and I'd rather stick with eating slow than the musy diet lol. I like my food as solid as possible!!! (more filling that way  LOL)



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... I totally forgot about that pm!! I'll try to get to it tonight ok (off to the gym now)....


 bahah don't worry about it!! Only when you get a chance!!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck! And think POSITIVE!!


 Thanks .. lol I actually did fairly well. It was my second highest test mark!! haha I made an 68% and it brought my mark up to a 73% !! SCORE!
Everyone was liek  .. liek literally everyone else failed it lol.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2006)

*June 14th*

*Training -Rotator Cuff + core + Cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12/12
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12/12

Stability ball crunches - 3 x 20
ss'
Raised Leg toe touches - 3 x 20
ss'
Leg Raises - 3 x 20

Cardio - 30 minutes
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
20 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, banana, whey, strawberries, oat flakes, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - Oat bran, lettuce, chicken, banana, ezikel sprouted bread, PB, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil, oat bran
Meal 5 - Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds, apple
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2892 Calories
77G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
327G of Carbs (39G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
228G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Well .. I'm almost two hours late getting into bed ..

I broke up with Marc tonight ..
I just .. for the last while I wasn't 'feeling' it .. my feelings changed .. and I kept going on liek nothing was wrong but I had these little thoughts in the back of my head that were like ' Maybe you don't like him anymore ... maybe you should break up with him ..' and I just didn't want to say it allowed to anyone cuase when I said it it would be real.
But it wasn't fair to him .. if I did still love him then I wouldn't even be getting these thoughts .. so I talked it out with Kerry for a while .. and then broke up with him. It was sooo hard. But it went really well .. I told him how great of a guy he was I still want to stay friends with him .. and followed it up with I aCTUALLY really want to stay friends with you I'm not just saying that. I still want us to talk and hang out alot .. and we just talked a bit about some other stuff and he said thank you for not leading him on and stuff and all that stuff ..
(makes it sound liek the tipical break up, but it went SOO well and I'm soo glad thigns aren't werid between us .. we were just talking for a bit a second ago.)
Then afterwards me and Kerry spooned together and listened to some great music  She REALLY helped me feel better and really work my feelings out ..

I'm jsut really really tired and need to go to bed now ...


* Jaime if your reading this I'm sorry I haven't texte dyou or anythign in the past two days I've jsut been crazy busy and I'll try and talk with you tomorrow ok?? LOVE YOU! xoxo


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 15, 2006)

*June 15th*

*Training - Maintenance
BTN WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30 - 2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *110lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 12,11, 11
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *45lbs* 7, 6, 5 
*One Arm DB Row - *:45 - 1:00RI - *50lbs* 8/8, 8/8, *45lbs* 11/11
*Incline DB Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 12, 12
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 12, 12

Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2892 Calories
77G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
327G of Carbs (39G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
228G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

K Tired takign pics at the ygm .. didn't work my camera sucks.
And I'm SOOO tired right now .. but I'm not doign anythign besides work tomorrow so I'll post the teeth pic tomorrow.

Omg I had such a great great day.
I have literally never gotten so many compliments in one day.
Today was like the real first day I went to school with my new tan and teeth .. and I also actually wore a t-shirt today instead of the numerous button up things I have.

...........
Okay I had soo many people running up to me.
okay after math class (first class I went too) like some of the girls came up to me and was like 'Let's see the teeth! ' and I smiled and everyone was like omg and then LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE CLASS came up around me and was listening / looking and me. And everyone was like 'Omg Lewie you look soooo good. Your soo dark ... you've been tanning and those teeth are perfect looking' Like one of the girls wrapped her arm around my arm and was like ' omg Lewie your really hot .. are you sure your gay?'
Like the Entire day was that I'd be walking down the hall and I'd see someone and be liek 'Hey!' and smile and they would stop as I walked past them and went 'Oh .. my .. god... your teeth!' and I'd jsut keep walking and turn around and shoot another smile and go 'Ya I finally got the veeners' and keep walking! LOL
And then Kerry was telling me at lunch ' I was walking with Jake (he's one of the jocks) and he was like ' So Lewie got really big, you can tell he's been working out.' and kerry's like ' Ya ..' and he's like ' and he's also getting dark you can really tell he's been tanning' and Kerry's like ' ya ..' and then he's like ' And with those Teeth!!!' and Kerry's like ' I know'

LOL like I don't mean to sound egostical or anything but I felt so fucking hot! Like I've never felt sooo good about myself in my entire life. And it hasn't just been the people at school ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 16, 2006)

You feel fucking hot because you ARE fucking hot (but i've been saying that since last year). I'm glad your confidence and self esteem are up, that is HUGE!  So proud.... :*(   the little guy is growing up so quickly


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And then Kerry was telling me at lunch ' I was walking with Jake (he's one of the jocks) and he was like ' So Lewie got really big, you can tell he's been working out.' and kerry's like ' Ya ..' and he's like ' and he's also getting dark you can really tell he's been tanning' and Kerry's like ' ya ..' and then he's like ' And with those Teeth!!!' and Kerry's like ' I know'


Moving up the social ladder, i see.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 18, 2006)

**cough** So where are these piccies Mr?! **cough**  They were meant to be up yesterday!! 


And we have all been telling you for MONTHS that you are spunk! So it is good to see you are finally starting to believe it!! 



Hee heee... -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(yeah - a little random - but thinking laterally => "spud" (smilie) and "stud" (you) share many of the same letters! So it is sort of relevant!  )!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2006)

*June 16th*

*Training - Specilization
Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
Alternated with .. BTN Press .. with 1:00/2:00RI
*BTN Press - **35lbs* 5 , 5, *70lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Bulgarian Squats - *1:00RI inbetween legs - *105lbs* 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8
*Side Lateral Raises - *1:30RI - *15lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **55lbs & 55lbs* 10/11, 10/11
*Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 10, 10
*CG Bench press - *1:00-1:30RI - *95lbs* 8, 7 , 7
__ 
Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Chicken, chick peas, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2892 Calories
77G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
327G of Carbs (39G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
228G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Didn't post this becuase I was so tired.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey! Okay .. sorryI took so long pictures.
I got some teeth ones .. but body pictures .. nope. I tried .. really did but the lighting in the gym was shit .. everything came out really really dark.
Maybe I'll get some up by the end of the week just as a 'starting' out before my cut.

*Jaime ->* Awww thank you Jaime!!
*Adrian -->* hahaha well sorta. I've hung out with the girls practicallya ll year long. I don't hang out with the jocks for obvious reasons lol. but sometimes if both groups get together I do.
*Emma -->* LOL omg that is sooooo cute  LOL it made my day  .. espically since I had such a damn bad night .. I'll post about that after the pictures.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2006)

*New Teeth*

sorry for glare in some!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2006)

more!!

the cat face will be explained lol


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2006)

*June 17th*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Ball Crunches - 3 x 20
V - Ups - 3 x 10
Scissors - 3 x 40 (20 each leg)

Cardio - 30 minutes
1:30 warm up
7 minutes Intervals 30 at 11mph with 5% incline // :30 at 4.8mph with 2% incline
1:30 cool down
10 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
Repeat the first  10 minutes
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce
Meal 2- CC, pysllium seed husks, whey, strawberries
 .. after this is gets crazy.
Meal 3 - 1 sm. Caramilk McFlurry, 1sm. Oreo McFlurry, 1LG. Smartie Fudge Mcflurry
And the rest aren't really meal and were jsut ate / drank randomly ..

2/3 an entire bottle of Colt 45
1/4 a pint of Vodka
1/4 a bottle of wine
over a cup of Extra brownie Ice cream
1 and 1/2 Lg Slices of Pizza
6" pizza
1 and 1/2 Donairs with lots of Sauce
Some Poutine
Cloghoppers
1 bag of mini popcorn
2 cups of FF ice cream
1/2 a Cup of FF cool whip
Some Chocolate

Ya ... I kind of got really drunk and then started to eat everything in sight .. and you want to know what the best thing is? All the food I ate and I didn't even have to pay for. I seriously have no idea how I got that food I was soo drunk. AT one point the resturant was just giving me free food becuase they couldn't believe how much food I ate and I was still hungry so they gave me free food. Not even joking. They were sitting there laughing at me and going ' My god .. how can he eat that much and drink and be soo skinny? He must have a crazy metabolism!'


*Macros -  .
*Calories were probably around 4000 - 5000 ...
And I was goign to get a 12" pizza on top of all that .. but I started to sober up and realized all that I jsut ate so I decided to fight through the hunger ..

*Additionals : *Green tea
*Water :* 2L

Night was basically this .. got drunk with Mike Kerry and Courtney.
Or I guess I should say I got drunk and they stayed sober.
I was the only fucking one that was drunk .. Kerry had a fucking Quart of Vodka .. a fucking quart and she wasn't even drinking it. she had 1/3 a thing of the Colt 45 and was like damnit I'm not even drunk .. 
Its a logn story but it pissed me off soooo much. Cuase she knew I didn't want to drink unless she was going to get plastered with me. She fucking knew! it's becuase it's her last weekend in amherst before she leaves for summer .. and she decided to not drink the booze that I bought her for the night so she can save it for where she's going for the summer. She didn't say that but I knew that's what she was doing .. becuase lets see .. you have a whole fucking quart of vodka and your going on about how you want to get wsted but yet you drink none of it?? Fuck her.
Courntey was fairly drunk with me ..
and Mike wasn't drunk at all.

So we wandered the streets .. went to bambinos where I ate a shitload of food for free .. Courney and Kerry left half way through my food beucase they needed air .. and then miek went to check on them and I was left alone just eating food non stop cuase the restaurant people kept giving me food, lol I was like .. so got any extra food back there?? I'm really hugnry .. and they'd bring out pizza and go 'For the hungry kid!'

Anyways then Mike came back in and I was done so I was liek I have to use the washroom .. I use the washoom walk out and all of a sudden there's all these guys in the resturant and as soon as I walk out they all stare at me .. and of course I feel over lol.
So they were watching me leave the restaurant .. and then when I left I got out the door .. walked past the door and then fell backwards and smacked my head on the patio so they could see me laying outside the door. LOL .. so I got up walked away and looked behind and all the guys ran out of the restaurant and were watchign me walk. So I just fell on the grass outside and layed there for a bit.
Then kerry and Courtney wanted ot go to a convience store. I forget why. And then  afterwards they wanted to go home .. it was like fucking 11pm at night .. What the fuck?! we said we were going to be out LATE
So i jsut started to walk away from them and Kerry screamed 'Lewie why aren't you walkign with us?' and I screamed back ' Becuase I don't want to' and she screamed back ' Wow thats really rude' and I was thinking no whats rude is when you know your supposed best friend goes out and buys you Liquor so you can get drunk for your last weekend in amherst and then you dont' drink it cuase you plan on saving it for next weekend when you leave, that's what's fucking rude' But instead I screamed back ' Ya, I know' and then mike ran and caught up with me.

and We went to my house and I started to kinda cry and went on this big rampage about High school and how its doesn't matter and some family stuff.
And then afterwards I saw this stuffed animal that one of our ex-friends left at my house and she loved it. But we stoped hanging out with her cuase she started gettign jealous of my other friends and was being a bitch. So we took it upstairs and I took a knife and cut off it's Head, legs and tail and then took apart all the stuffing. Then I took the head and put it on a burner and burnt it.
Then we put it all in a shopping bag and got ski masks and went to her house at 1am. Then threw all the stuffing around her house and I took the head and went straight to her front door and put it on the ledge so as soon as they walk out of the hosue they'll see the face.
LOL
Cruel I know ..but I was drunk and really hate this girl.


Anyways weighed myself that mronign before all that food .. i was 144lbs, but my waist and lower abdomen had droped .2" each.
So that means my waist is 27" and lower abdomen is 29"


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn your a McFlurry maniac!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 20, 2006)

hahaha I'm soo surprised I ate all that food and drank that much that night without throwing everything up!
The McFlurries were soooo good though. I was still soo hungry after eating them .. I wish I had of gotten all smartie flavored though


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 20, 2006)

*June 18th*

*Training - OFF*_

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks
Meal 2 - Lettuce, tuna, chicken, yogurt, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - Lettuce, tuna, chicken, yogurt, olive oil, fishies, borccoli
Meal 4 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks PB


*Macros -  .
*1984 Calories
57G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
119G of Carbs (12G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
245G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 20, 2006)

*June 19th*

*Training - Maintenance
WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30 - 2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *115lbs* 8, 8, *95lbs* 8, 7
*Straight Arm Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 12,11+ 1/2, 11
*Incline Bench Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *105lbs* 8, 8, 6 
*Seated Cable Row - *1:30-2:00RI - *120lbs* 8, 7, *100lbs* 12
*DB Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *25lbs* 12, 10
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *70lbs* 7, 4DROP *60lbs* 4 .. *60lbs* 7

Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2634 Calories
75G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
271G of Carbs (26G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
220G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Having been posting becuase I have to work 25 hours this week + I have my exams ...So that equals very little sleep.
Espically since one of those exams is a PROVINCAL grade 12 advanced Math Exam ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 20, 2006)

*Wow!!

 

 
*​

* Your teeth look fantastic Tom!!  *

How are they feeling now? Any more 'natural'? Has anyone else commented? How are you speaking now? Is it getting easier? Hee hee... lots of questions!

And if I am not mistaken yesterday was 'day one' of the 6 week plan?! Are you all 'psyched'?? It means you are NEARLY FINISHED! Woo hoo - and then you can head off for your holiday! 

Good luck for your exams!!! Argg... I hope they are not as bad as you think they will be!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck today my friend, and let me know how it goes today. You hot stud you! GET BLITZED AFTER! You'll do fine


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2006)

*June 20th*

*Training - Specilization
ATG Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
Alternated with Alt. DB Press ... 1:00/2:00RI
*Alt. Db press - **15lbs* 5/5 , 5/5, *35lbs* 8/8 , 8/8, 7/7, 7/7
*Single Leg Press - *1:00RI inbetween legs*300lbs* 9/9 , 9/9 , 9/9
*DB Upright Row - *1:30RI - *30lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **55 & 55lbs* 11/12 11/8
*Seated Face Pull - *1:00-1:30RI - *55lbs* 11, 10
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 12, 12, 10
__ 
Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2634 Calories
75G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
271G of Carbs (26G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
220G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam, one very very very tiny sip of McDonalds new Banana Strawberry milkshake 
*Water :* 3-4L

Didn't Post this yesterday becuase I was up till 12am studying for the 3 hour provincal advanced math 12 exam I did today .. 

*Emma - *Hey!! thanks 
LOL all the compliments have stoped but I've been noticing people look at me differently still. People are still complimenting on how tanned I look though! (lol sorry I know you don't like it)
They're starting to feel alot better and liek you said more ' natural' although theres moments where I forget about them and I'll go to bit into something and pull with my teeth and I'll suddenly remember when it feels like they're about to fall off!! I can't wait till I get the real ones and I can start biting things again lol
And talking is getting ALOT better now 
Yup Monday was the first day of the 6 week plan! 
I'm sooo excited .. I've been getting really really hungry just in these last past two days so that's a good sign! (I think ?? hahaha) The only thing I'm not looking forward to though is the added Cardio  .. I can handle the diet .. but gah I don't want to do the cardio. Unless they're step classes .. which I might make a session or two.
and I'm really excitited to get into full body workouts again. I'm starting to get bored with the specilization stuff.

*Jaime - *Thanks! Only one more to go now .. physics!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 21, 2006)

What page of your journal is your new regimine on (the one with the diet/cardio plan)?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 21, 2006)

With the cardio - see how you go - and only add it if you need too... You may find the diet is enough by itself!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2006)

*Jaime* -> Well there was a outline of what I was goign to do but Emma fine tailored it and I didn't post the fine taliored version.
Basically :
Week 1 ~ 2450 cals
Week 2 ~ Increase cardio length; Make calories more isocaloric; +/- start the refeeds
Weed 3 ~ 2200 cals
Week 4 ~ Another Cardio session; start 3 full body workouts
Week 5 ~ 2000 cals
Week 6 ~ Longer Cardio duration

*Emma* -> sweet!! What I think I might do is just increase length on on session in week two .. and I might add in the other cardio session (step class) on week three and start the 3x full body workouts instead of week 4. then either week 5 or 6 do a bit more Steady State cardio after the step class.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2006)

*June 21st*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x12 (each side)

Crunch - 3 x 20
ss'
Cross over crunch - 3 x 20 (10 each side)
ss'
Bent Knee Hip Raise - 3 x 20

Cardio - 30 minutes
5 minute warm - up eliptical
20 minutes on treadmill at 7mph with 2% incline
5 minutes cool down at 4mph with 5% incline
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries, whey
Meal 2 - CC, whey, oat flakes, strawberries, 
Meal 3 - Green Beans, chicken, ezikel sprouted bread, almonds, fishies, banana, apple
Meal 4 - Chick Peas, tuna, yogurt, apple, fishies, olive oil, Romain lettuce
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, PB, fishies, oat bran, whey
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey

*Macros -  .
*2234 Calories
62G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
203G of Carbs (30G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
218G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam, *
Water :* 3-4L

Really really hungry today .. like to the point where I was feeling sick.
Feel asleep twice today. Like I'm so mentally and physically exhausted from these exams ..
Thank god though tonight I get sleep. Today was my last day of having to wake up at 5:30am  

Well studied for an hour tonight for my physics exam .. then just stoped. 
I just can't do it. If I fail I fail. I think even without the studying I can make at least 50%.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 22, 2006)

*June 22*

*Training - Maintenance
BTN WG Pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *90lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 12, 11, 11
*DB Press - *1:30-2:00RI - *45lbs* 7, 6, 6,
*One Arm DB Row - *1:30-2:00RI - *50lbs* 8/8 , 8/8 *45lbs* 12/12
*Incline DB Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *35lbs* 10, 8
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 10, 8 *25lbs* 10
__ 
Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2634 Calories
75G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
271G of Carbs (26G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
220G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Failed the Phyiscs Exam. hardcore

then I had to work 7 hours .. and then on friday I work 4pm - 1am each 
Really Really tired. And not looking forward to squating tomorrow 
Need Sleep.
And I've also been getting so hungry I feel liek I'm going to puke .. not a good feeling 
NO MORE EXAMS THOUGH!! SUMMER IS HERE!!!  and only 38 days untill I'm in T-DOT!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about failing the exams but YAY for not having any more!! WOO HOO... 

And although hunger when dieting is going to be a 'consistency' - if you feeling so hungry like you are going to puke then you may want to increase calories (see how this weeks weigh in goes and base it on that)...


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sure you did a lot better on physics that you think Lewie. You're awesome!!! 37 DAYS! WOOO!!! It's gonna be awesome. 

P.S. Why don't you just add a little more food in when you're hungry? Like veggies or fruit or diet jell-o?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2006)

WOOHOO .. no more exams!...  well, at least until next semister  I guess you are all ready for the holidays.. Hope you dont plan of starving yourself when you get here


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 24, 2006)

*Emma* -> .. ya. Physics I didn't care about .. I know I failed it. That exam was bullshit it was 65 multiple choice questions and then 4 'actual' questions. So really It's all about luck if I got the multiple choice right.
The thing I'm really depressed about is my advanced math one .. I studied literally 15 hours for it .. I went into the exam witha 73% and did the exam and though I could of easily made a 70% on it which wouldn't of effected my mark at all really. and since it's an advanced course colleges add on an extra 10% onto it ..which is good because to get into Ryerson I think i can't have any mark below 70% .. well I found out what my exam mark was. I got a 51.5% on it .. That means my fianl mark is a 68% and I'm not sure if Ryerson will accept that which means I might have to take the course over again (or just do academic ..) ... I studied so hard. Spent so much time .. and it was all for nothing. I was soo postitive I did well .. I walked out so confident. I dodn't knwo what to do now ..
Hunger is still here. And so is god awful bloat / gas from hell. like I'm EXTREMLY bloated and gasy. Every 5 minutes .. ever since thursday. Dont' knwo what coudl be causing it .. only changed I made were combining my whey into two meals only. The pre and post workout. That's all .. fi it doesn't go away I'll go back to dividing it over 4 meals ..

*Jaime * -> I already Eat ALOT of veggies. and have alot fo 'extra' stuff .. like cyrstal light powders, cinnamon, SF Jam's , SF Syrups etc. And if I add any more all those calories will add up and I'll have to drop more 'real food ' 

*Adrian* -> Getting ready for holidays!! Workign like crazy everyday ... worked 35 hours this week ontop of my exams .. it's been crazy.
Good to see your not dead lol
Nope no starving I'll probably eat tons  But then again if it comes down to extra food or clothes lol I might get more clothes.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 24, 2006)

*June 23rd*

*Training - Specilization
Squats - *_*45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 6 , 6
*BTN Military Press - **35lbs* 5 , 5, *70lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*Bulgarian Squat - *1:00RI between legs - *105lbs* 9/9 , 8/8, 8/8
*Side Lateral Raises -  *2 x *20lbs* 6 DROP *15lbs* 4 / 1 x *20lbs* 5 DROP *15lbs* 5
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **55lbs & 55lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 11, 10
*CG Bench press - **95lbs* 8, 8, 6 
__ 
Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Lettuce, Chicken, fishies , almonds
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2634 Calories
75G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
271G of Carbs (26G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
220G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

didn't post this yesterday cause I was really busy.
Had an amazing workout . I was DRENCHED in sweat and exhausted .. completely drained.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 24, 2006)

weighed myself Today ... 146lbs 
That means that I gained 2 pounds ...

Maybe it's just all that bloat and gas I don't know .. 
If by week 3 I haven't notice anything big I'm just switching back to a good old maintenance calorie level, normal amount of cardio and proper weight training.
This is usually when I notice my body leaning out the most. When I eat enough to fuel my body compltely and my workouts and I don't try and deprive it.
It seems whenever I do a 'cutting' diet I always GAIN weight.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 24, 2006)

*June 24*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Stability Ball Crunches - 3 x 20
ss'
Landmines - *BAR + 15lbs* 2 x 30 ( 15 each side) 1 x 24 (12 each side)
ss'
Knee Pull Ins - 3 x 20

Cardio - 30 minutes
:30 at 4mph with 2% incline
:30 at 5.5mph with 2% incline
:30 at 6.9mph with 2% incline
7 minutes of intervals 30 at 11mph with 5% incline / :30 at 4.8mph with 2% incline)
16:30 at 7mph with 3 % incline
5:00 at 4mph with 5% incline
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, oat flakes, pyslliums seed husks, whey, strawberries
Meal 3 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, apple, fishies, PB, green beans, chicken
Meal 4 - Tuna, lettuce, apple, chick peas, yogurt, fishies, olive oil
Meal 5 - Broccoli, chicken, oat bran, fishies, PB, whey
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey, strawberries, PB

*Macros -  .
*2234 Calories
62G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
203G of Carbs (30G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
218G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 4-5L

Well with the INSANE bloat / weight gain I've had , I drank some mroe water today ..

GAH! why did I gain the weight?! .. 
Soo tired right now though ..
I've worked 9 hour shifts the last 3 nights .. and I have to work another tomorrow as well.

At least the money won't be as much as  problem as it was before ...


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 25, 2006)

Muffin, I'm worried about you...are you working yourself too hard? I know you need $$ for Toronto, but not at the expense of your mental and phsyical well-being. I'll hook you up with goods while you're here, and I'm sure Adrian will help you out a little (lol, taking you out for cheesecake and pizza), so you don't need millions of dollars before your trip


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 25, 2006)

aahhh.. The irony of it all! Here I'm bulking and loose a bit and you are cutting and gain a bit and we both dont know why


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 26, 2006)

*June 25*

*Training - OFF*_

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, whey, tuna, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, ezikel sprouted bread, PB, banana
Meal 2 - Yogurt, chicken, tuna, apple, broccoli, lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, tuna, broccoli, lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - CC, whey, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, PB, fishies

*Macros -  .
*2076 Calories
137G of Carbs (14G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
228G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Didn't post this last night becuase I was so tired ..
It was my last 9 hour shift for the week!!
Although I got a 7 hour one tonight 

*Jaime - *Nah I'm not 'over-working' myself ... my days are mostly Wake up, gym, Home, 2 hours to run all my errands (which is crazy) then off to work for the rest of the day! But I've been getting close to 10 hours of sleep a day so that's really helping me  I forgot how much I missed sleep 
And NO!! I don't want you guys helping me out! I felt so bad last time when your mom bought me all that food and when Adrian would buy all the pizza! I really don't like others spening money on me ..

*Adrian -  *I know!! GAH! I wish on my part though it was ' just a bit' I've gained 3 pounds! I was 147lbs yesterday ..  I don't get it! I know I've had the bloat / gas from hell since thursday and I've been in alot of pain .. actually it's kind of like when I had H. Pylori that other time and eventually started vommiting blood .. hmm if this doesn't go away soon I'm going have to go to the doctors ..
Actually the other day during work it got really really busy .. and working in one of those kitchen is like a sauna. and all of a sudden I got this like overwhelming chest pain. It ran up the side of my rib to my heart and it stoped me dead in my track ...
And also I've been getting really bad pains around my kidneys as well .. (possibly too much of that ' No Salt' stuff )
 hmm I'm hoping it all fixes itself soon ..going to buy some gas stuff at the pharmacy today ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 26, 2006)

*June 26*

*Training - Mainteance
WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI - *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 * 100lbs* 8, 8, 7, 6
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - **55lbs* 12, 12, 11
*Incline Bench press - *1:30-2:00RI - *105lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Seated Cable row - *1:30-2:00RI - *120lbs* 8, 8, *100lbs* 12
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *20lbs* 12, 9+ 1 shaky rep
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *70lbs* 7, 7, 6

__ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 4 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2640 Calories
90G of Fat (11G saturated fat)
239G of Carbs (21G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
221G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L


Omg I don't know what is wrong with me .. my stomach is so bloated and in pain and won't stop rumbling ..
Literally .. I've added 2.5" to my waist and 2" to under my naval measurement .. my stomach hurts so bad and I dont' know what it is ..
I had horrible constant gas and I've been running to the washroom 6 - 7x a day .. theres green stuff undigested in my bowels.
GAH
and my weight went down to 146.5lbs  when it should really be around 142lbs.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 26, 2006)

LOVELY!
okay .. currently I'm on these pills call
'Apo-minocycline'
I just checked the side effects ..
'This medication may rarely cause a sever intestinal condititon (*pseudomembranous colitis*) due to a resistant bacteria. This condition may occur while receiving therapy or even weeks after tratment has stopped. Do not use anti-diarrhea products or narcotic pain medications if you have the follwoing symptoms becuase these products may make them worse. Tell your doctor immediately if you develop *persistent diarrhea, abdominal or stomach pain/cramping, or blood/mucus in your stool*'

OH AND

'Symptoms of a serious allergic reaction may include: rash, skin lesions/sores, itching, swelling, sever dizziness, trouble breathing, new or worsening swelling/pain in the joints, swollen glands, *chest pain*, fast/irregual heartbeat, *sever stomach/abdominal pain*, yellowing eyes/skin, dark urine.'
..................
Fucking Lovely.
Guess I'm going to the doctors tomorrow.
Why does it end up with my stomach always being fucked up with some sort of bacteria!?
Like I'm sooo fucking angry right now. This HAD to fucking happen to me. Right at this very moment the time that i start this hard core cut and now I can't even guage my progress! 
Sooo pissed off. why is it that every time I try to lean up a bit something stops me or something goes awire or progress will just stop completely. Even when I try so hard. I have my nurtrition and workouts nailed down to a T and follow them perfectly ..
And yet .. what's it all for?
God I'm so fucking fustrated at my fucking stupid fat body and all the fucking stupid shit I've put it through I just want to cry right now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 27, 2006)

AArgh!! thats not good  hope you feel better. Maybe try avoid gassy stuff (e.g. brocolli) for a couple of days and see how that makes you feel?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 27, 2006)

*June 27*

*Training - Specilization
*_*ATG Squat - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 6, 6, 6, 5
Wlt. with OH press witha 1:00/2:00RI
*Standing OH DB Press - **12lbs* 5, 5, *35lbs* 6 *30lbs* 7, 7, 7
*Single Leg Press - *1:00RI between legs - *280lbs* 8/8 , 8/8, 8/8
*DB Upright Row - *1:30RI - 3 x *35lbs* 4 DROP *30lbs* 4
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - *55 & 55lbs - 12/12, 11/11
*Seated Face Pull - *1:00-1:30RI - *55lbs* 11 *45lbs* 10
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 12, 12, 12
__ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, banana, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, apple, olive oil
Meal 4 - lettuce, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2640 Calories
90G of Fat (11G saturated fat)
239G of Carbs (21G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
221G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L


*Adrian - * Well I went to the doctors today and apparently this bacteria is so serious it can kill people. Espically older people. But becuase it's so serious more than liekly if I had it I would be in a high fever right now and really out of it. But since I haven't had a fever or anything it's unliekly I have it .. doesn't mean I don't though. so I had to take a stool sample and have ot drop it off at the lab tomorrow.
He said the Pills themselves can cause really bad bloat/loose stools. So just to stop taking the pills and see how your feeling.
I'm feeling a bit better since I didn't take the pills ... still bloated/gasy. He said wait a few days .. so I guess I just have to wait ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 28, 2006)

ARGGG!! Tom-Tom!!  I miss 2 days of journal and you get all icky and sick!  Sorry for not being around!!

Are you ok now? How are you feeling? Has stoping the pills helped? Did they do another breath test to see if it is H.pylori again?  What those pills also do is to kill all the healthy bacteria in your gut (one of the reasons why they increase the risk of getting colitis) so to help 'recolonise' the bacteria your live yoghurt will help... So will acidophilus tablets and probiotics (all those things I told you about before).

And I see you increased your cals again too - Are you feeling any better? Less light headed and weak?

And have you managed to get a little more sleep/less work?  You shouldn't work yourself into the ground tom!! You are only young and it isn't healthy to be so stressed all the time!

Please be careful with yourself - You always seem to be getting sick or working too hard!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 28, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Please be careful with yourself - You always seem to be getting sick or working too hard!




Em, take your own advice too.


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

What'sup my Homie!  Drink more water Tom


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2006)

*June 28*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Stability Ball Crunches - 3 x20
ss'
Bicycle - 3 x 20
ss'
Leg Raises - 3 x 20

Cardio - 45 minutes
5 minute warm up at 4mph with 5 % incline
20 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline ( HR ~ 175-180BPM)
5 minutes at 4 mph with 10% incline
15 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries, whey
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, whey, oat flakes, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, chicken, chick peas, lettuce, strawberries, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, apple, lettuce, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - Yogurt, broccoli, chicken, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, PB, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2248 Calories
70G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
191G of Carbs (23G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
212G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam, probiotics
*Water :* 3-4L

*Emma - > *Hey!! I'm feeling a better today .. still not 100%. Which is a good sign and I think it was just the pills and them killing all my good bacteria .. I think the problem is, is that after everything my stomach has been through it's so vulenerable and those pills really messed it up again. So I doubled my yogurt today and took some probiotics. Got ym sample in for the Colitis and I'll know about that on Monday. And I won't be getting a breath test untill July 11th for H. Pylori!!! And then it'll take 2 weeks to actually get the results so basically i won't know for an entire month! Gotta love the health care system ..
Thinking about keeping my yougrt at 4 cups for the rest of the week .. but not sure.
Nope calories aren't uped. 2450 is the average for the week. 4 days at 2650 , 2 days at 2250 and 1 day at 2100.
This monday calories drop again ..
I am really tired though  but I need the money for Toronto .. just gotta get through a month of working like crazy! It'll be worth it
After this friday I shoudl be able to start getting 8 - 10 hours of sleep a night so that will certianly help!
I know .. It always seems I'm sick or something is wrong 

*Luke - *HEY!!! nothing much is goign on around here!! Just fucked up my stomach again ! But nothing that isn't fixable!
hahah more water?? I wish I could  .. I was drinking more before but recently with my stomach it's just too much for it ..
What new with you??? You shoudl thinka bout starting a journal around here again ... and actually stick around this time!!! 
ps damn I wish I was as lean as you  Your looking great!


Now the rest of Canada's next top model  then some CC and BED!!


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Luke - *HEY!!! nothing much is goign on around here!! Just fucked up my stomach again ! But nothing that isn't fixable!
> hahah more water?? I wish I could  .. I was drinking more before but recently with my stomach it's just too much for it ..
> What new with you??? You shoudl thinka bout starting a journal around here again ... and actually stick around this time!!!




Haha, Just passing through buddy!  Besides.... there are too many silly people here for me


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 30, 2006)

*June 29*

*Training - Maintenance
*_*BTN WG Pulldown - *1:30-2:00RI*30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *95lbs* 8 , 8 , 6, 6
*Straight Arm Pulldowns -*__1:30-2:00RI__*55lbs* 12, 11, 10
*DB Press - *__1:30-2:00RI - *45lbs* 7, 7, 6
*One Arm DB Rows - *__1:30-2:00RI__*55lbs* 6/6, 5/5, *45lbs* 12/12
*Incline DB Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *35lbs* 10 , 8 need to work on form
*DB Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 10, 8,  4 DROP *25lbs* 4

_ _ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana, strawberries
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - lettuce, Chicken, fishies, almonds, yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, yogurt
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2635 Calories
85G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
238G of Carbs (18G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
229G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 30, 2006)

*June 30th*

*Training - Specilization - 
*_*Squats - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6 bad form
*BTN Press - **35lbs* 5, 5 *70lbs* 7 , 7, 6, 6, 
*Bulgarian Squats - *1:00RI between legs - *105lbs* 9/9, 8/8, 8/8
*Standing lateral raises - *1:30RI -  3 x *20lbs* 6 DROP *15lbs* 4
*Leg Ext ss' Leg Curls - **55lb* 12/12, 12/12
*Reverse Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *30lbs* 11, 10
*CG Bench Press - *1:00-1:30RI - *95lbs* 8, 7, 6
__ 
__ Elipitical cool down - 5 minutes

Shitty workout this morning. 4 hours of horrible sleep .. then had to majorly rush the last part. And for some Reason Form was HORRIBLE on Squats and Bulgarian squats. Lost reps becuase of that.

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, oats, whey, banana, strawberries
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Ezikel sprouted bread, PB, CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - lettuce, Chicken, fishies, almonds, yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, yogurt
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2635 Calories
85G of Fat (10G saturated fat)
238G of Carbs (18G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
229G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

*Luke -  *hahaha Ya, I know what you mean. I Rarely ever check any of the other parts of the forum .. I mostly stick to the journals.

Bad day today .. GAH!
Report cards today .. and also my fuckign cell phone company decided to jack up the price of my bill by $25.

Anyways .. REally tired .. had a horrible nights of sleep. 4 hours and I woke up at one point from a nightmare and coudlnt' get abck to sleep and was just really scared. It was stupid.
On Good news thr 4 cups of Yogurt and 3 probiotic pills a day are really helping the tummy. It's starting to feel alot better now 

MONCTON tomorrow for Cananda's Day!! I wish I was drinking  O well ...
POSSIBLY might be goign to the beach ... and POSSIBLY might be goign shirtless for the first time since I was 7 or 8


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 30, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Shitty workout this morning. 4 hours of horrible sleep .. then had to majorly rush the last part. And for some Reason Form was HORRIBLE on Squats and Bulgarian squats. Lost reps becuase of that.
> ...
> 
> Bad day today .. GAH!
> ...


  
Arggg to crappy workout... 
Arggg to report cards...
Arggg to phone bills...
Argg to no sleep...
Argg to nightmares...

Speaking of squats and form - how is your lower back going? Have you had any more problems with it?



> On Good news thr 4 cups of Yogurt and 3 probiotic pills a day are really helping the tummy. It's starting to feel alot better now


YAY!!   Fantastic news! I am so relieved that it was not anything more serious!



> MONCTON tomorrow for Cananda's Day!! I wish I was drinking...






> POSSIBLY might be goign to the beach ... and POSSIBLY might be goign shirtless for the first time since I was 7 or 8


  :bounce: 
WOO HOO!!!

GO YOU!!!​

You are a SPUNK and you deserve to show off that body of yours! You have absolutely NO reason to hide under all those clothes!! 

Have LOTS of fun ok - try to forget about all the crap and just let yourself enjoy a wonderful day with friends!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Specilization -
> *_*Squats - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6 bad form
> 
> Shitty workout this morning. 4 hours of horrible sleep .. then had to majorly rush the last part. And for some Reason Form was HORRIBLE on Squats and Bulgarian squats. Lost reps becuase of that._


_
 wow 4 hours of sleep and you did a wo? I would have skipped the wo for sure and got some rest instead 

Form could be effected as you wernt rested enough, but you are moving good weight. More than me, actually 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			and also my fuckign cell phone company decided to jack up the price of my bill by $25.
		
Click to expand...

Did they put you on a different plan? I dont have a cell, but that sounds like  quite a steep increase.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			On Good news thr 4 cups of Yogurt and 3 probiotic pills a day are really helping the tummy. It's starting to feel alot better now 

Click to expand...

Thats good news.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			MONCTON tomorrow for Cananda's Day!!
		
Click to expand...

enjoy! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			POSSIBLY might be goign to the beach ... and POSSIBLY might be goign shirtless for the first time since I was 7 or 8 

Click to expand...

Nice. Have fun. Just be careful not to get sunburnt.
When you turn 18 and are in TO, i tell you where a beach is where you can even go pantless _


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2006)

*July 1st ... CANADA DAY*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*_External Rotations - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Circuit -
Landmines - *BAR + 5lbs* 15 each side
Ball Crunch - 20
Leg Raises - 20
Landmines - *bar + 5lbs* 15 each side
Cable Crunch - *70lbs* 20
Scissors - 20 each leg
Landmines - *BAR +5lbs* 15 each side
Cable Crunch - *80lbs* 20
Scissors - 10 each side
Stability ball leg raises - 15
Ball Crunch - 20

Cardio - 45 minutes
10 minutes intervals
15 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
15 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, strawberries, whey
Meal 2- CC, strawberries, oat flakes, whey, pysllium seed husks
Meal 3 - Yogurt, apple, chick peas, tuna, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, oat flakes, chicken, fish oil, PB
Meal 5 - Yogurt, PB, fishies, chicken, fish oil
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, broccoli, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2244 Calories
70G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
190G of Carbs (20G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
207G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

*Emma - *hey!! Lucky nope lower back hasn't been feeling icky for the last while. haha omg I love australians!! I've never heard the term spunk before lol that's so cute! 
We did end up going to the beach and I did end up taking off my shirt 
Danika was making whistling noises lol. and they were saying I had a good body .. but my brother was like ' why don't you have abs?' and I was like ' Becuase there's still a layer of pudge on my stomach' and they were like ' OMG! No there's not .. there's not an ounce of fat on you!!' So I was like ' Ya there is .. if there wasn't I'd have a six pack' and I grabed hold of my fat and pulled it out and then they cam eout and grabed it and they were like ' That's not fat .. that's skin. Lewie you seriously have no fat on you' I was like well whatever. Becuase I KNOW there is. I jsut may not look like it.  I felt fine and comfortable shirtless. I just didn't care what people thought  my brother asked me later on though why my stomach sucks inward. I was liek .. 'I don't know?' 'Maybe for the stomach vaccumms .. but I wish it sucke din more' and he was like ' No you really don't .. it looks unnatural as it is.' 
 

*Adrian - *Hey!!
Actualy those squats aren't ATG. My ATG squats are at 155lbs which I believe is liek 10 or 20lbs lower than yours.
When I orginal went to get my cell phone I told them I coudl only afford 20 - 30 bucks a month and they assured me it woudl only be that. They didn't tell me however that, that would only be for the first 3 months and then afterwards all the charges increase. Fuckers. So this month is was $56.
Nope didn't get sunburnt! Got buried in sand .. took pictures of fat people. Played the penis game and won (where someone says penis and then next person has to say it louder , then the next even louder etc.) Took sneaky pictures of Fat obese people and got water thrown on me and then we tanned for an hour or so LOL
OMG!! LMAO!! I don't think I coudl ever go to one of those beaches!! LOL! Well unless you dont' have to take your pants off yourself and you can keep them on lol
haha this summer me you and Jaime shoudl head out to that beach ont hat island or someplace that you gusy were telling me about that you need to take the ferry out. I think that would be so much fun actually!


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 2, 2006)

Jaime is NOT taking her pants (or top) off  But thanks for the offer. I would be happy to come though and ogle at the boys with you though


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh i see. I thought you always did ATG squats.

Call the phone guys and speak to someone. Explain that you mentioned clearly that you wanted a plan for 20-30 a month and you are a student and cant afford to pay more. If nothing happends, ask to speak to a supervisor and explain. The customer service agent on the phone may not be able to change things and it is always better to speak to a supervisor. if you ask for a supervisor, then will transfer you to them.

Yep, the beach on the island is the closest to DTTO. But as there is no sea touching Ontario, so it is a beach at Lake Ontario. So may not be quite like the beach you guys have, but a lil beach nonetheless.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 3, 2006)

*July 2nd*

*Training - OFF*_ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, broccoli, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks, chicken, fishies, PB
Meal 2 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce, olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, broccoli, PB, fishies
Meal 4 - CC, strawberries, whey, chicken, broccoli, pysllium seed husks, PB

*Macros -  .
*1798 Calories
50G of Fat (7G saturated fat)
99G of Carbs (5G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
230G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

*Jaime - * LOL no we wouldn't go a beach where we take our pants off!! LOL I don't think I could handle that! bahaha
Just a nice regular beach  .. mmm I think that would be so relaxing. WE coudl play like volleyball or soccer or just lay there and tan and talk. So relaxing 

*Adrian - *becuase I squat twice a week I do one Squat ATG and the other one Parrelel.
I did .. we even called one of the head people or whatever. There's nothing that can be done. It's bullshit. And then mom was yelling at me for it.  So I guess I'm just going to have to pay it. fuck. O well .. *sigh* just another bill.

hahah I bet it's better than any beach I've ever been too. The beaches around here SUCK! I heard the only good one is Parlee beach up in shediac (around moncton) but we went to sandy beach becuase it costed less to get into.


Okay you'll ntoice cals are lower. That's becuase I've been gaining weight so I lowered them.  Going to Average around 2000 cals a week with one 3800 - 4000 calorie refeed. 
Goign to increase progress with mostly cardio. *might* decrease cals to 1800 eventually.
And If I find I'm too worn out / progress sucks ass I might add another mini reffed thorughout the week.
Let the hardcore cut really begin!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 3, 2006)

*July 3rd*

*Training - Maintenance
WG Lat Pulldown - *_1:30-2:00RI_ _*30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *100lbs* 8, 8, 7, 6
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *1:30-2:00RI - *55lbs* 12, 12, 10
*Incline Bench press - *__1:30-2:00RI *115lbs* 6, 5, 4
*One Arm DB Row - *__1:30-2:00RI *55lbs* 6/6, 6/6 *45lbs* 12/12
*Cable Flies - *1:00-1:30RI - *20lbs* 12, 9
*Preacher Curls - *1:00-1:30RI - *70lbs* 7, 6, 4 DROP *60lbs* 3
_ _ 
__ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes


_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rice cakes
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, Ju-Jubes
Meal 2 - CC, whey, rice cakes
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Pop corn, rice cakes
Meal 4 - lYogurt, Marshmellow and chocolate chip granola bars
Meal 5 - CC, green beans


*Macros -  .
*3739 Calories
28G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
718G of Carbs (24G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
157G of Protien

*Additionals :* Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3.5-4.5L

The food was yummy.

Cant' decide if this has been a good or bady day ..
Tired


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2006)

*July 4th*

*Training - Specilization - 
*_*ATG Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
Alt. with  OH Press w/ 1:00/2:00RI
*Standing OH Press - **12lbs* 5, 5, *30lbs* 8, 7, 7, 7, 
*Single Leg Press - *1:00RI between legs - *280lbs* 9/9, 8/8 , 8/8
*DB Upright Row - **35lbs* (5 DROP *30lbs* 3) (4 DROP *30lbs* 4) __(4 DROP *30lbs* 4) 
*Leg Ext. ss' Leg Curls - **60lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*Seated Face Pull - *1:00-1:30RI - *45lbs* 11, 10
*Rope Pulldowns - *1:00-1:30RI - *35lbs* 10 , 8 DROP *30lbs* 2  *30lbs* 9
_ _ 
__ Elipitical cool down - 10 minutes

_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, banana, oats, whey
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 -, PB, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - green beans, Chicken, fishies, PB yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds,
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2189 Calories
59G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
193G of Carbs (10G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
217G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Busy day  .. errands / work / firends B-day party

GETTING MY PORCELIN VENEERS TOMORROW!! And afterwards I'm going to go the the best beach on the atlantic coast! Should be fun!
Also Get too see Marc tomorrow for the first time since the break-up. Hope things go good!

Also I now know what Emma means by ' seeing imideiate results after a refeed' I looked leaner / skinner this morning, tummy was really flat (little bit mroe defintion ..) but it was really flat / sunken in. Only bad thing is, is that my body is getting that 'fuzz'  O well.
I also actually LOST weight fromt he refeed .. an entire pound. (weird there was no water retention) weight is now 144lbs.
K gotta pack the food for tomorrow then gotta get some sleep before I pass out!
mmmm beach tomorrow


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2006)

*July 5th*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Core
* * Diet -
*Food

*Macros -  .
*1778 Calories
43G of Fat (7G saturated fat)
118G of Carbs (5G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
222G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

So tired .. just wnat sleep.
Got the real veneers today. They're sooo nice!!
Then went to the beach .. with Mike, Kristy, Robbie .. and marc.
Got akward ... he did some stuff that showed he still wanted me. 
Were discussing it right now ..
He REALLY pissed me off. He made a comment about em being fake .. Blue eyes, blonde hair, taned, skinny, tall, and perfect teeeth now.
like I've never been so angry at him.
Were talkigna bout that right now too.

I just want sleep.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2006)

Doign Alternations in this routine. Still wanted to favour Lats / shoulders.

Rotuine
Sun - > OFF
Mon -> Low Reps (refeed)
Tues-> Cardio 
Wed -> Medium-High Reps
Thurs-> Cardio
Fri -> Low - Mesdium reps
Sat -> Cardio

Monday -> 4 x 4-6 ... 1;30RI
Starting: ATG Squats ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
A1: BTN Military Press
A2: Single Leg DB RDL
B1: WG Lat Pulldown
B2: Decline DB Press
C1:BB Curl
C2: Rope Pulldowns

Wed -> 4 x 6-8 ... 1:00RI
Starting: Bench press ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
A1:Leg Press
A2: Bent Over BB Rows
B1: DB Bulgarian Squats
B2: Side lateral Raises
C1: Pull-ups or BTN Pulldown
C2: Incline Cable flies

Fri -> 3 x 8 - 12 ... :45RI
Starting: Sumo DL ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
A1: Standing OH Press
A2: DB Reverse Lunges
B1: Straight Arm Pulldowns
B2: Seated Face Pull
C1: Cable Extension (maybe??)
C2: Concentration Curls


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2006)

Jaime if your reading this I'm so sorry. I need some sleep. I'm exhausted from the beach .. volleyball / frisbee / running / racing all day. 

I'll send one to you first thing in the morning tomorrow :hearpump


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok I'm really really wiped out. (why I didn't post last night and why I'm not posting tonight)
Like I have absoulty no energy whatsoever. I can barley get through work right now .. I'm dreaming of monday and my refeed. I'm so exhausted .. like they're are points where I want to pass out and I'm really hungry and I'm also really really bitchy. I've been a complete asshole to practically everyone for no reason whatsoever. The worst part is I don't care  fuck dieting sucks lol but I guess that's what's gotta happen lol o well only three more weeks.
Weighed myself today ... 142.5lbs.
Lowest I've been in a while .. that means I've lost 3lbs this week .. obvisouly something was wrong with my alst weigh in. I'll see how this week goes. If I lose another three I'll incorporate another refeed.

Anywasy too tired to post today stuff. End of this routine. And diet was spot on.
Now I'm going to go pass out on my bed with a book (lol litterally the only thing I've been able to do is read .. I literally have no energy. I get up . Go to the gym, shower , read for 5 hours, then go to work for 6 hours then read some more before bed)


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 8, 2006)

This can't be healthy for you ...is it really worth it just to get a low bf for toronto?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 8, 2006)

3lbs in a week. Maybe it could be water weight. But then again.... Anyways, i think you look fine. Dont worry, about looking extra thin for TO. I'm sure you noticed, there are plenty of skinny queens at the gym fruitlessly trying to put some meat on their bones


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Tom..

I am worried about you too... it sounds like you are pushing yourself way too hard... and that your health is starting to slide. You are tired, and cranky and you are taking of your 'stomach sinking in'... And if by 'fuzz' you mean 'hairy' (lanugo)... Then that is a BAD sign.. And I mean a REALLY bad sign... Because unless you are a pre-mature newborn there is really only one other cause of this... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanugo



You be sensible ok? 

There is a BIG difference between being 'cut' and making yourself sick.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Rotuine
> Sun - > OFF
> Mon -> Low Reps (refeed)
> Tues-> Cardio
> ...


If you are going really low cal then I suggest you keep the cardio to a very low intensity...  And I would dump the cardio the day after the re-feed too (one of the purposes of a re-feed is to help repair your tissues after the low rep workout... and this helps prevent lean mass loss... so if you then go burn it all off with cardio you are defeating the purpose)



> Monday -> 4 x 4-6 ... 1;30RI
> Starting: ATG Squats ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
> A1: BTN Military Press
> A2: Single Leg DB RDL
> ...


Doesn't look too bad.. I would probably swap SL DB RDLs for something that is going to be easier to really push out the heavy weights. You could even do leg curls...

This workout should be about moving maximal poundage to best use your re-feed.



> Wed -> 4 x 6-8 ... 1:00RI
> Starting: Bench press ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
> A1:Leg Press
> A2: Bent Over BB Rows
> ...


Isn't this meant to be a high rep workout? Did you mean to put this workout on friday and do the 8-12 rep range here?

Anyway - I would increase the rep range for your bench press (to 6-8 too).... If you want to do low rep bench then put it in workout 1.

Might think about something that targets hammies/posterior chain a little more than the bulg. squats (eg: SLDLs).... 

And if you want to specialise in lats then do pull ups/pull downs instead of the BB rows... Then do kelso shrugs or rear delt flyes or even prone shrug backs at C1...  




> Fri -> 3 x 8 - 12 ... :45RI
> Starting: Sumo DL ~ 3 x 4-6 / 2:00RI
> A1: Standing OH Press
> A2: DB Reverse Lunges
> ...


This looks like a 'high rep workout' (lots of isolation stuff)...

But same info regarding the sumo DLs... Use the same rep range as per your other exercises... Point of the different rep ranges through different stages is for the periodisation effect....

I would probably swap the DLs for the 6-8 rep range and do leg press here instead. Then I would also look to dropping the reverse lunges and doing leg curls. If you do swap, then do something like leg ext. on the day you do the DLs... 


Cable extensions would be ok.. You could also do NG bench press.. Or seated DB extensions... Or BB skull crushers... I would try to do something that gets a maximal stretch on your triceps and something that acts to really engage all the heads....


But otherwise I think they look pretty solid...  


And   So do we get piccies of the new teeth?! How do they feel? Are they more 'stable' than the temporary ones?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2006)

Tom, i agree with Emma and I suggest taking it easy and doing a linear diet. Instead of a cyclical diet which leaves you tired all day. It is not good physically and mentally.

Being cut does not mean sunken-stomach-starved look. If you want to look cut AND healthy, you should look to having a solid and firm stomach. As for getting a cut look, visible abs are a sign of that.

So even though signs may be that you are a low bf but if you dont look muscular, it is because you dont have much muscle to show. Which goes waaaaay back to what we said at the beginning- Increase your muscle mass


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 9, 2006)

*June 8th*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator cuff + Core
*_Cardio - 45 minutes in total
10 minutes of intervals
15 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
15 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

External DB Rotations - *12lbs* 3x 12 (each side)
DB Scaptions - *12lbs* 3 x 12 (each side)

Weighted Ball Crunches - 40
Oblique Crunches - 40 (20 each side)
Leg Raises - 40
Ab Machine - *10lbs* 30
Bicycle - 40 (20 each side)
Bent knee raises - 40
Cable crunches - *80lbs* 30
Landmines - *BAR + 10lbs* 30 (15 each side)
Plank - Held for .. no clue.

__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - lettuce, yogurt, strawberries, whey
Meal 2 -, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, chicken, fishies, PB
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, yogurt, PB
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*1778 Calories
43G of Fat (6G saturated fat)
118G of Carbs (5G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
222G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

*Jaime - > *Well of course it's not ' healthy ' for me .. I'm dieting. Well I coubt I'll be a low BF for Toronto .. I'm actually 'fine' with my body right now .. I mean I no longer think ' O god I'm so fat need to lose weight' like I'm content with it. But I would liek it to be slightly leaner if possible .. if not then meh. I'm not so much tryign to get a low BF for toronto but I"m just trying to lose a few pounds for toronto if case I eat to much there lol. And after I get back from toronto depending on weight and stuff I *MAY* go on a lean bulk

*Emma - > *Well my brother and one other person said my stomach 'sinks in' I don't think it does THAT much .. like maybe at certain point of the day  But I think a big thing has to do with the fact that I've been doing Stomach vaccumms religously for over a year now ..
As for my body hair .. tanning has turned it all blonde / white!! So it's really unnoticable .. but if you look closly my arm hair has grown a bit longer / theres a bit covering my chest / stomach .. but it's really not noticable since it's all blonde / white. But I'm jsut hoping it's just me and the fact that I'm aboout to turn 18 in a couple month and prior to that I dont' have alot of hair on my body at all .. I shave my face once every 3 -4 weeks.
But it's not like my body is fatless .. far from it. I'm guessing at the lowest I could be is 10% .. probably closer to 11 still.
Thanks for the criquqe  I'll make the changes! .. but I think I'm going to keep bent over BB Rows .. I still want something for my back back. I'm not to worried about specilizing the lats right now.
Sure I'll try to get some piccies up at some point throughout this week! .. and yes they're ALOT more stable. omg .. I can actually bit into my rice cakes again! I love them 

*Adrian - > *Well  .. my weight has been really weird since starting this cut
Starting of cut -> 144lbs
Week 1 -> 147lbs 
Week 2 -> 145.5lbs
Week 3 -> 142.5lbs
 

So no clue what's happening .. I'll see this week. Well I'm not worried about trying to look 'thin'  I know I can pull that off effortlessly  .. it's just I'm kinda prepping myself in case I can't control myself at Toronto and I end up gorging like I did the last time .. sure I didn't put on any weight last time, but probably the enemas/ laxatives , the two day juice fast and the few times I vomitted came in play there. And I won't be doign any of those things this time, that' sjust not me anymore. So if I put on the pounds i"ll suck it up. 
But for toronto I plan on 'controlling' myself .. and depending on what my weight is / how lean I am when I get back from toronto I might go on a lean very slow bulk .. ultimately I'd like to be at 140lbs with less that 10% BF.


GAH have to be at work in 2 minutes .. and I still don't have my food packed lol .. somehow I think I'm going to be late.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 9, 2006)

*July 9th*

*Training - OFF* *

Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, yogurt, lettuce, PB, fishies
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, olive oil, lettuce
Meal 3 - yogurt, chicken, tuna, lettuce, almonds, fishies
Meal 4 - Yogurt, broccoli, chicken, almonds, fishies
Meal 5 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB

*Macros -  .
*1888 Calories
56G of Fat (7G saturated fat)
115G of Carbs (5G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
222G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 3-4L

Energy was better today, probably becuase there was no workout. I also wasn't bitchy. lol me and a co-worker actually discussed how bitchy / cranky I was the last two days .. I apologized and told her It might get worse as time goes on .. so if I do act like a fucking asshole next time shes just going to look at me and go ' fuck you too' and walk off. 
Good plan  lol.

Ummm ...
My refeed isn't tomorrow??
IT IS!!! RICE CAKES GALORE!! bahaha .. seriously I think I'll be eating around 40 or something or them.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 10, 2006)

*July 10th*

*Training - Full body  *... 1:30RI for everything
ATG Squats - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 5, 5, 5
A1: BTN Military Press - *70lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
A2: Single Leg DB RDL - *20lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
B1: WG Lat pulldown - *100lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
B2: Decline DB Press - *40lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
C1: BB Curl - *70lbs* 6, 6, 6,6 
C2: Rope Pulldowns - *40lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5

Great workout. I decided to keep the single leg DB RDL just becuase I also got some feedback from Cowpimp and he said the original was better after I mixed some stuff up / took some stuff out. 
Glad I did too. Wow. Those were burtual, my legs are dead. Not going to increase weight next time but rather work on some balance!!
Great workout .. excpet goign to have to switch to BB Decline Press .. it was to painful to get the DB's into position .. I really strained my shoulders.
* 
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rice cakes
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, whey , rice cakes
Meal 2 - CC, rice cakes, granola bar
Meal 3 - yogurt, pancakes, granola bar
Meal 4 - Yogurt, FF Popcorn
Meal 5 - CC, fishies

*Macros -  .
*3834 Calories
31G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
718G of Carbs (30G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
156G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Good day, feeling better energy wise.
lol i was at the gym eating my rice cakes during my workout and the owner of the gym suggested that for one day of the week I should eat only apples. Nothing but apples the entire day, that way I'll cleanse my body while still providing it with all the essiential vitamins and minerals ....
LOL
Omg  bahahaha
Sure ..
anyways .. gotta get some sleep .. breath test tomorrow mornign  .. means I have to wake up and not eat anything for like 3 hours!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2006)

*July 12th*

*Training - Full Body  *_.. 4 x 6 - 8 / 1:00RI 
Starting: *Bench press - **2:00RI* *45lbs* 5 *85lbs* 5 *135lbs* 6 *125lbs* 6, 5
*A1: *Leg press - *360lbs* 8 ,8, 8, 8,
*A2: *Bent over BB Row - *95lbs* 8, 8, 7 , 7
*B1: *DB Bulgarians - *25lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 6/6
*B2: *Side Lateral Riases - *20lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*C1: *BTN Pulldown - *90lbs* ,6, 6, 6, 6
*C2: *Incline Cable Flies - *20lbs* 8, 8, 8, 6
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, banana, oats, whey
*PWO* - Chocolate Milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 -, PB, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - letucce, Chicken, fishies, almonds, yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, *accidental yogurt*
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*2313 Calories
53G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
197G of Carbs (9G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
253G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 4-5L

Damn!! Just doing up my food journal made me realize I ate one to many cups of yogurt today .. gah.

Anyways .. bought my air plane ticket today!! And my sisters are going with me I guess .. I think they're getting theirs tomorrow!
Been doing nothing .. just work. I think the week right before i leave for toronto I'll be workign close to 60 hours that week  that'll be a new record for me ... lol and I get paid overtime after 48 hours


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 13, 2006)

*July 13*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Core
*_ 35 minutes
A step class. Was brutual but so much fun. Almost puked up strawberries.

Rotator stuff
Then lots of crunch like stuff. 
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries,  whey
Meal 2 -, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, almonds, chicken
Meal 4 - letucce, tuna, fishies, olive oil, yogurt
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, 
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*1799 Calories
47G of Fat (7G saturated fat)
103G of Carbs (6G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
237G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper, vinnegar, cinnamon, SF jam
*Water :* 4-5L

So tired. The effects of the refeed are wearing off .. just liek last week, Fatigue/ bitchness hits hard on thursday and just gets worse from there. 
Had to take a nap .. that turned into an hour and  half nap .. just couldn't wake up .. kept telling myself 20 more minutes.
Then I had to work .. (haven't have a day off since last wed) and then I get home and mother is being an arsehole. 

So tired .. got another shift tomorrow at work and then I get ALL of saturday off!! I'm going to just relax with a friend with a video game or movie.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Tom.. 

Hope you had a good saturday? Did you end up just spending it relaxing?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 16, 2006)

How was saturday off? did you go tot the beach? It is too hot here to go to the beach .. temp over 30C + humididy = over 40C


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 16, 2006)

*June 14*

*Training - Full body .. 3 x 8 - 12 / :45RI for everything
Starting: *_Sumo DL  - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 6
*A1: *Standing DB OH Press - *20lbs* 12, 12, 12
*A2: *Reverse DB Lunges - *40lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10
*B1: *Straight Arm Pulldowns - *55lbs* 12, 10, 10
*B2: *Seated Face Pull - *45lbs* 12, 12, 12
*C1: *Concentration Curls - *20lbs* 10/10, 10/10 , 10/10
*C2: *Away from Pulley Tri Ext - *60lbs* 12, 12, 12

Good workout .. I'm really liking the full body alternating stuff. 
_ * Diet -
*Food .. as usual.

*Macros -  .
*Too lazy to look it up .. it was 2200 cals though. 

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper,
*Water :* 4-5L


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 16, 2006)

*June 15*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Core
*_ 45 minutes
5 minute warm up at 4mph with 5% incline
25 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
15 minute cool down at 4mph with 5% incline

Rotator

High Rep Crunch stuff. 
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries,  whey, lettuce
Meal 2 -, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, almonds, chicken
Meal 4 - letucce, tuna, fishies, olive oil, 
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, 
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*1704 Calories
54G of Fat (7G saturated fat)
89G of Carbs (7 of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
214G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper,
*Water :* 4-5L

BUSY DAY!!

omg .. woke up at 8 am
Gym
Failed Liquor Run
Succesfull Liquor Run
Threw a slushy on a car
Bought 2 cartons of eggs
Egged some cars
Went to work
Went to a camp site to visit some moncton friends that were in town
Played Clue and poker 
Went back to my house
Woke my bro up
Me, bro and friends went out
Bought 2 more catons of eggs
Went egging
Droped friends off
Picked up more friends
Went to springhill
Went into this random party
Party sucked becuase one friend was being retarded
Did some more egging
Went back to amherst
Went to bed at 3:30am 



But it was so fun!! I went out egging on 3 seperate occasions, was hard core speeding and doing insane spins , Was driving well past 12am which is the lastest I'm allowed to drive with the current level of my license, ran into at least 6 different cops throughout the night ... all while my trunk was loaded with liquor and had some dope in it LOL omg most risk taking day of my life!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 16, 2006)

*June 16th*

*Training - OFF
* * Diet -
*Meal 1 : CC, pysllium seed husks, PB, fishies, strawberries, green beans, whey
Meal 2 : Chicken, broccoli, tuna, lettuce, yogurt, almonds, fishies
meal 3 : Chicken, broccoli, tuna, lettuce, yogurt, olive oil, fishies
Meal 4 :CC, pysllium seed husks, PB, fishies, strawberries, whey

*Macros -  .
*1680 Calories
46G of Fat (6G saturated fat)
80G of Carbs (4G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
232G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper,
*Water :* 3-4L

*Emma - >  *LOL nope no relaxing for me!! Was out all day with my friends! hahah I can see you now shakign your head!! It's good to see youa round again though!! 

*Adrian - > *Nope no beach ... but what are you talkign about?? lol the best days to go to the beach are the hottest days!! mmm the beach  .. lol when I went out the other night and we went to that party everyone (and they were all drunk) couldn't get over my teeth and how tanned I was .. and then someone lifted up my shirt for a second and they saw how tanned my stoamch was and she started screaming and trying to lift it up again screaming ot everyone to look at me and that my stomach is black that's how tanned I am! LOL


mmmm Toronto in 13 days!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2006)

omg my head is pounding right now .. just randomly I got drunk last night and went to voo-doo .. I wasn't planning on drinking.
I've got 3 hours of sleep after drinking a colt 45 plus some Canadian cooler .. and now i'm about to do a step class ... although I got on some guy last night that is a model!!! BAHAHA we drove him home and picked up a friend .. from the jail!! LOL will post details later after I get back from the gym .. and possibly afterwards if I get back fromt eh gym and just pass out .. fuck I hope I don't puke during my dtep class my head is pounding sooo bad lol


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2006)

*July 17th*

*Training - Full body ... 4 x 4 - 6 .. 1:30 RI for everything*
*Starting: *ATG Squats - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 5, 5, 5
* A1*: BTN Military Press - *75lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
* A2*: Single Leg DB RDL - *20lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
* B1*: WG Lat pulldown - *100lbs* 6, 6, 6, 5
* B2*: Decline BB Press - *115lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
* C1*: BB Curl - *75lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
* C2*: Rope Pulldowns - *40lbs* 6, 6, 6

Good workout .. someone was using the rope pulldowns and I didn't feel liek waiting so I jsut skiped that last set. 
* 
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rice cakes
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, whey , rice cakes
Meal 2 - CC, rice cakes, 
Meal 3 - yogurt, pancakes, 
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Special K Bars
Meal 5 - Colt 45 + a bit of 2L of canadian cooler
Meal 6 - CC,

*Macros -  .
*3820 Calories
29G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
730G of Carbs (4G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
152G of Protien

+ about an extra 1200 calories from booze lol .. I'm guessing that's how much it was but I don't care.

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3L

Went ot voo-doo ..
Almost got into a fight ..
Friend got thrown into jail for being drunk which was fucke dbecuase I've been drunker soo many times and they've never called the cops on me
Hooked up with this latin model guy LOL! Might be seeing him Thursday too for more hookinupage!! LOL
Bailed friend out of jail 
Got home at 2:30am 
Woke up at 5:30am 
head was pounding and I was a bit drunk still
Got to the gym to do a step class 
omg I was so dehydrated and my head was pounding and I'm doing step class and since I was a bit drunk the instructor was blurry and so was the room lol
Then wen thome and practically passed out.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 18, 2006)

*June 18th*

*Training - Cardio + Core
*_ 35 minutes of step class

Stability ball crunche stuff
Regular crunch stuff
Leg Raises
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries,  whey,
Meal 2 -, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - lGreen beans, tuna, fishies, PB
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, 
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*1504 Calories
34G of Fat (5G saturated fat)
85G of Carbs (6 of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
211G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper,
*Water :* 4-5L

Nothing like doing a step class after 3 hours of sleep and still being a bit drunk lol
sooooo brutual I thought I was going to die!
Coudln't do rotator stuff .. I had to get out of the gym ASAP
Went home .. waited the hour ate some food then went to bed for  2 hours .. then got up .. and went swimming with my sisters in the pool and then 30 mins before work I accidently feel back asleep for an hour and a half, so I was an hour late for work lol

Also lately I've noticed I'm not hunger .. like ever. it took so much to eat all that stuff for my refeed. And I'm not craving foods at all either .. my appetite is gone.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 19, 2006)

I think i said this before, 'I wasn't planning on drinking.' is getting to be your motto  You did a wo with a hangover? i wouldnt have bothered.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 19, 2006)

^ lol but mmm liquor 
Ya but honestly how often do I drink?? The last time I drank was before I started this cut .. so about 5 weeks ago was the last time I had a sip of the stuff lol.  So I'm no where near an alhoholic ... yet  I think on my way into Toronto I'll be carrying two colt 45's in my nap sack LOL
The owrkout was intersting .. I was stilla bit drunk considering there was only a span of 3 hours inbetween .. it was soo werid to be trying to look at the instructor and her movements while she's completely blurred hahaha.

------------------------------------------------------------
Side note :
Just scheduled a Doctors appointment .. my stool sample for the colistis came back negative and my breath test for the H. Pylori came back negative ... but I know there's something wrong .. there has to be. For the last while now I've been have horribly muscusy green direhha .. it's been going on for as long as I can remember. Lots of undigested food ... liek this morning there was half of a whole strawberry  sorry for the nasty details ..
Like that just isn't normal .. so I don't know what coudl be going on with me .. so I typed some stuff into google and I came up with these ..
Spleen QI definicy 
Bacterial Overgrowth 

The bacteria overgrowth symptoms list has every single symptom .. except the depression.
Weight is around 140.5lbs. and this is only mid - week ..
So after this week I plan on bring cals back up around 2000 - 2200 ..

ps I also plan on getting on that guy again tomorrow LOL. I hope he wasn't looking for a relationship .. I jsut want a fling. Becuase I want to hopefully get on a hot guy or two while in T-dot BAHAHAHAHA!!
(also when I say hook up or get on I just mean making out  lol I plan on being a 18 year old virgin  )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 19, 2006)

One reason for undigested material would mean that you are not chewing your food properly  digestion, esp for carbs, begins in the mouth.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 20, 2006)

^ Ya I suppos most of the time I eat quickly ... like I'll be at work and I'll literally have to scarf down my plate of food .. or my friends will all be in the car while I whip out something to eat quickly before we head into whereever it is were going .. so I do eat pretty quickly ... yesterday the problem was alot better.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 20, 2006)

*July 19th*

*Training - Full body ... 4 x 6 - 8 .. 1:00 RI for everything*
*Starting: *Bench Press - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *85lbs* 5 *125lbs* 6, 6, 5
* A1*: Leg Press - *370lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
* A2*: Bent Over BB Row - *95lbs* 8, 8, 8, 7
* B1*: DB Split Squats - *25lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 7/7
* B2*: Side Lateral Raises - *20lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6
* C1*: BTN Pulldown - *90lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
* C2*: Incline DB Flies - *25lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, whey , rice cakes
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pyslliums seed husks, PB, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, lettuce, olive oil, fishies 
Meal 4 - Tuna, green beans, PB, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, fishies,  {crap just realized I forgot the almonds here  }
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pyslliums seed husks, PB, whey


*Macros -  .
*1931 Calories
48G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
143G of Carbs (4G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
227G of Protien


*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Since today was my last day off from work before toronto some of us went up to Moncton, to crystal palace (it's like an amusment park) it's inside ..t heres not a whole lot of good stuff there .. except lazer runner!! BAHAHA it's amazing! 
basically everyone gets these huge heavy vests and this guy thingy and your sent into this dark maze with all these walls and turns and your on a team with certain people and you run around shooting everyone! So much fuN!! omg it's soo tiring though .. you sweat liek crazy it's soo hot espically with that vest on and your always just booting it when running!!

Also I use to have these jeans that were SKIN TIGHT on me .. lol it whenever I woudl crouch or sit they would stick to me so bad .. well I havent' worn them in a while (about 3 weeks .. amybe a bit longer) and I tried them on today ... they were falling off me. I had to keep pulling them up all day! LOL all my jeans are getting like that  .. o well I'm buyign tons of new clothes in T-dot!! (lol well not lots .. just enough .. last year when I went down it was about the clothes .. this year my main focus is on the food down there and the bars!! mmm soo many protein bars .. and yogen fruz .. and not just yogurt .. and chinese buffets ...  )

and damn I was talkign to that julian guy and I guess he's goign to sackville for a couple of days which means I don't think I'll see him before T-dot. He was liek ' were seeing each other again though ebfore you go to Toronto' and I was like ' ... well today and thrusday would be the only days really becuase after them I'm working everyday for 7 - 9 hours .. I'll be working around 60 hours next week' and he's like ' ... you bastard. lol'  damn lol .. o well !! C'est la vie!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 20, 2006)

*July 20th*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator cuff + Core
*_40 minutes of step class

Rotator cuff stuff - 6 sets

Bunch of ab stuff .. different variet of crunches, leg raises, toe touches, weighted work etc.
__ 
_ * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, strawberries,  whey,
Meal 2 -, CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, chicken, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Green beans, tuna, fishies, PB
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Chicken, fishies, almonds, 
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, PB, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Macros -  .
*1682 Calories
49G of Fat (5G saturated fat)
88G of Carbs (6 of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
218G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, crystal light powder, pepper,
*Water :* 4-5L

Weighed myself this morning ... 138.5lbs !!! ... That's the lowest I've been in close to a year.
I decided I should do a few meausurments considering I haven't in about 2 months .
Waist is now somewhere very close to 26" ( I forget the exact measurment .. like .2 - .5" ) Under naval is 28.5" and My legs are down to around 19"

Now wonder my pants aren't fitting anymore 
Uped the calories today.
Then starting next week I'll be uping them to about 2200 calories + stilld oing the refeed monday.

Busy day non stop ...starting tomorrow my 7 - 9 hour shifts a day start for 10 days  .. FAWK! .. I hate work ...
mmm Canada's next top model finale is on in 30 minutes! .. then I'm goign to get lots of sleep


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 22, 2006)

*July 21*

*Training - Full body ... 3 x 8 - 12 .. :45 RI for everything*
*Starting: Sumo DL* - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *175lbs* 7, 7, 6
* A1*: Standing OH Press - *25lbs* 8, 8, 8
* A2*: Reverse DB Lunges - *40bs* 11/11 
Single Leg Leg Curls - *25lbs* 9/9, 9/8+ 1 cheat
* B1*: Straight Arm pulldowns - *55lbs* 12, 11, 10
* B2*: Seated Face Pull - *45lbs* 12, 11, 10
* C1*: Concentration Curl - *20lbs* 11/11, 10/10, 10/10
* C2*: Away from Pulley Cable Ext. - *70lbs* 10, 10, 10

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, whey , rice cakes
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pyslliums seed husks, PB, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, chicken, lettuce, olive oil, fishies 
Meal 4 - Tuna, broccoli, almonds, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, fishies, broccoli, tuna, PB
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pyslliums seed husks, PB, whey


*Macros -  .
*1993 Calories
55G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
146G of Carbs (6G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
225G of Protien


*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Decided I needed a more hammie type movement instead of those lunges. After neglecting my hamstrings in my last routine I lost some strength. So I switched to single leg leg curls.
And those OH Presses .. fawk. My shoulders are dead.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 24, 2006)

*July 24th ... 6 days till T-dot!!*

*Training - Full body ... 4 x 4 - 6 .. 1:30 RI for everything*
*Starting: *ATG Squats - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *155lbs* 6, 6, 5
* A1*: BTN Press - *75lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4
* A2*: Single Leg DB SLDL - *25bs* 5/5 , 5/5, 5/5, 5/5
* B1*: WG Lat Pulldown - *100lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
* B2*: Decline BB Press - *125lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
* C1*: BB Curl - *75lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4
* C2*: Rope Pulldowns - *60lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, rice cakes
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, whey , rice cakes, ju-jubes
Meal 2 - CC, rice cakes
Meal 3 - Yogurt, pancakes, FF popcorn
Meal 4 - Yogurt bars, yogurt
Meal 5 - CC, fishies, celery


*Diet -
*3956 Calories
41G of Fat (16G saturated fat)
752G of Carbs (17G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
149G of Protien


*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L


Tired ..so very tired. lol took a nap at 3pm and woke up at 4:20pm .. not too good considering I was suppos to be at work at 4 lol.

Omg only 6 more days of crazy work and then t-dot and then back to my regular hours!!
Oh also I figured something out .. know how I was bitching and complainign about money and how I will only have 1200 for toronto??
Well .. I worked it out. lets say on a min. I make $500 from work this week (which I'll make well over .. 48 reg. hours , then 12 hours of overtime + $80 of grocery money) I'll have $1450 for Toronto!!!!! and I think Dad was hinting at that he might be giving me extra money as well!!
mmm not to bad to be making around $600 from one weeks worth of work considering I get paid 7.25 an hour!

Now bed .. I have to be up in 5 hours for a step class. 
Oh PS yesterday was the last day of my cut really .. had my re-feed today and I'm bringing cals up to prepare for Toronto. Goign to eat 2000 cals on cardio days and 2400 of weight days. Keeping carbs under 200G though.
And may I add that I was very pleased with the results of this cut 
And I may continue to lose weight in Toronto considering I'll be drinking and dancing at bars (lol anytime I drink and dance I lose weight), and I'm going to be walking like 24/7 in the heat + going to the gym lots!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 25, 2006)

*july 25th*

*Training - Cardio + Abs + Rotator Cuff
*35 minutes of step class
Ab stuff (lots of crunches and leg raises)
Rotator Cuff -> 6 sets

Well .. I woke up this morning at 6:05am .. the step class starts at 6:15am  Jumped out of bed , scarfed down my food and went out the door running ... and then I slipped in the driveyway and smashed my new into the pavement  needless to say a step class where you just smashed your knee and it's bleeding isn't too fun .. 
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pyslliums seed husks, oat flakes, whey
Meal 3 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce, Oat bran, fishies, PB, apple
Meal 4 - Tuna, olive oil, fishies, broccoli
Meal 5 - Chicken, fishies, broccoli, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pyslliums seed husks, PB, whey

*Macros -  .
*1994 Calories
62G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
130G of Carbs (15G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
229G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Worked all day .. came home and I want to pass out


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well .. I woke up this morning at 6:05am .. the step class starts at 6:15am  Jumped out of bed , scarfed down my food and went out the door running ... and then I slipped in the driveyway and smashed my new into the pavement  needless to say a step class where you just smashed your knee and it's bleeding isn't too fun ..


Argg...  Are you ok? Is your knee ok?  And you STILL went to class?!  

Did you hurt anything else?  Be careful - you DO NOT want to smash those new teeth!! 




ps: YAY for non-dieting!!! So.... Any hope for piccies??!!  Can't finish a cut with no piccies being posts!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argg...  Are you ok? Is your knee ok?  *And you STILL went to class?!*


Let me add to that     

Hope you are ok and it was only a bruise.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2006)

*Emma ->* hahah ya still went to class! lol I feel on the pavement, screamed ' OW!'  got up and started laughing at how stupid I am lol. If someone had of seen me they would of though I was crazy .. randomly this kid FLIES out his door at 6:10am running for his life and then falls smashes and cuts his knee up and then starts laughing ... lol actually i am crazy.
mmm I'm always sooo scared of my teeth now! I came to the realization that I can no longer like get in a fight!!! ... becuase if someone punches me in the face too hard ..  bye bye teeth. 
Well it's not going to be the COMPLETE end of dieting .. liek I might lose a pound maybe in T-dot .. not that I won't be eating , just I have lots of exercise stuff planned! I'm hopping on maintaining but if I lose a bit then I won't complain.
Overall through these last 6 weeks I've lost 2 pounds lol. I've balooned back up to 142lbs .. I think the only reason I was 138lbs was becuase I drank earlier in that week .. and that could of maybe lost some water?? There's not a WHOLE lot of change in y physique .. I am def. leaner .. espically in the chest (yay it no longer looks like a have moobs  ) / shoulder / arm region. Stomach is flatter but not a whole lot of defintion .. and my legs .. well there basically just smaller. the 'tear drop' is a little more there though.
Maybe there will be some beach pics while I'm in T-dot or maybe I can get Jaime or Adrian to take some?? lol 

*adrian -> * Yathe knee is fine! currently its just a bit scabed and scratched .. doesn't bother me .. only if I'm standing up for too long will I ' notice ' it . Putting lots of ointment on it so it dont' get infected!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2006)

*July 26th ... FOUR DAYS!!!! TORONTO!!*

*Training - Full body ... 4 x 6 - 8 .. 1:00 RI for everything*
*Starting: *Bench Press - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *125lbs* 6, 6, 5 
* A1*: Leg press - *370lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6,
* A2*: Bent Over BB Row - *95bs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 
* B1*: DB Split Squat - *25lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 
Legs were on fire ...
* B2*: Standing Lateral Raises - *20lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
* C1*: BTN Pulldown - *90lbs* 7, 7 , 7, 6
* C2*: Incline DB Flies - *25lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8

Good workout .. just GAH! seems my bench is stuck! I haven't been able to budge the weight in my last two training routines .. the only bench that shows like it might increase anytime soon is Decline Presses .. for some reason i can bench tons more .. 

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats
*PWO* - Chocolate milk, whey , rice cakes,
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, oat bran, PB
Meal 3 - Yogurt, apple, tuna, lettuce, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, olive oil, green beans, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, tuna broccoli, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB

*Diet -
*2394 Calories
68G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
204G of Carbs (15G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
241G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 4-5L

I need some sleep .. worked all day .. and tomorrow I gotta be up for a step class. And I don't want the same thing to happen as it did last time  Night


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 27, 2006)

*July 27th ... 3 DAYS!! mmmm*

*Training - Cardio + Abs + Rotator Cuff
*35 minute step class
Ab stuff 
Rotator Cuff - 6 sets

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, 
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, oat flakes
Meal 3 - Tuna, oat bran, fishies, PB, green beans
Meal 4 - Tuna, olive oil, fishies, yogurt, apple, lettuce
Meal 5 - Chicken, broccoli, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB

*Diet -
*2013 Calories
55G of Fat (8G saturated fat)
140G of Carbs (16G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
241G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar/salt substitute, green/strawberry tea, 
*Water :* 3-4L

Soooo tired and drained .... need some sleep  barley got any last night ... Thank god I only have Friday, Saturday and Sunday left ... seriously this 60 hour work week is killing me. I'm so excited to go to Toronto and just as equally excited to get a break from work! I've only had one day off in the last 4 weeks!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 28, 2006)

*July 28th*

*Training - Full body ... 3 x 8-12 .. :45 RI for everything*
*Starting: *Sumo DL - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *175lbs* 7, 7, 7
* A1*: Standing OH DB Press- *25lbs* 9, 9, 8
* A2*: Lying Single Leg Curl - *25bs* 9/9 , 9/9 , 9/9 
* B1*: Straight Arm Pulldown - *55lbs* 12, 12, 11 
* B2*: Steated Face Pull - *45lbs* 12, 12, 11
* C1*: Concentration Curl - *20lbs* 11/11, 11/11 , 10/10
* C2*: Away from Pull Cable Ext. - *70lbs* 11, 11, 10

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, rolled oats
*PWO* - skim milk powder, whey , rice cakes,
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, oat bran, PB
Meal 3 - Yogurt, apple, tuna, lettuce, fishies, olive oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, olive oil, green beans, fishies
Meal 5 - Chicken, broccoli, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB

*Diet -
*2403 Calories
61G of Fat (9G saturated fat)
223G of Carbs (16G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
241G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green tea, crystal light, SF gum
*Water :* 3.5 - 4.5L

So my Food scaled died on my last night.
So I just guestimated what I ate today. Goign to replace the battery or just get a new one while in T-dot.

only two more shifts of work left ... 
And thank god .. I get my hair cut tomorrow. I haven't had it cut in over a month .. nor have I shaved in about 2 months so I have a bit of fuzz (lol normally I only shave once a month). So I've been running around in a baseball cap all greasy (from the restaurant) and in shorts / a sweater. bahaha I look like the epitemy of dirt. So it'll be nice to get all cleaned up tomorrow.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 29, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Goign to replace the battery or just get a new one while in T-dot.



I'll take you to the place where I got mine. It's digital, does oz and g and was on 20$$$!!! LEWIE!!! 2 MORE SLEEPS!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 29, 2006)

*July 29th*

*Training - Cardio + Core
*40 min total of cardio.
5 min warm up at 4mph at 5% incline
25 minutes at 8mph
10 minute cool down at 4mph with 5% incline

Weighted Ab stuff ... 6 sets.
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, strawberries, lettuce
Meal 2 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, 
Meal 3 - Yogurt, apple, tuna, lettuce, fishies, olive oil, oat bran
Meal 4 - Chicken, apple, broccoli, fishies, ezikel sprouted bread, PB, yogurt
Meal 5 - Tuna, broccoli, fishies, olive oil
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB

*Diet -
*2023 Calories
49G of Fat (6G saturated fat)
186G of Carbs (22G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
208G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green tea, crystal light, 
*Water :* 5.5-6.5L

TORONTO SOOOO CLOSE!!
Did tanning today, got my hair done ... I'm all set  !! Just finished packing what I can .. and mom's washing some stuff out then packing all the fianl bits tomorrow night!!!
SOOOO CLOSE!!!
omg omg omg So excited!

*Jaime! *Omg that would be perfect!!! I know I can't wait to see you!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 30, 2006)

*July 30th*

*Training - OFF*
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB, oat bran, green beans,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, apple, tuna, lettuce, fishies, olive oil, ezikel sprouted bread
Meal 3 - Yogurt, apple, chicken, fishies, olive oil, bean sproutes, chinese lettuce, onions, celery
Meal 4 - Yogurt,  chicken, fishies, olive oil, bean sproutes, chinese lettuce, onions, celery
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, whey, PB

*Diet -
*2005 Calories
49G of Fat (6G saturated fat)
185G of Carbs (22G of fibre not including veggies or pysllium seed husks)
203G of Protien

*Additionals : *SF syrup, Sugar substitute, green tea, crystal light, SF jam
*Water :* 5.5-6.5L

.....
....
TORONTO TOMORROW!!!!
​FUCK!! SO EXCITED!! 
I'm leave at 144lbs .. lol so basically the cut did nothing. Those six weeks I lost no weight at all. My body is fucked. 
Oh well!!! do I care?? NOPE!! Cause I'm going to TORONTO TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Tom-Tom!! YAY for holidays!!  Woo hoo!! I bet you can't wait! 

You stay safe ok?! Don't talk to strangers... look both ways when you cross the street and wear suncream!! (got to protect that skin of yours!!!  )


And I bet you DID do something on the cut... Sure - weight may not be decreased, but you yourself said that your pants are baggy on you now - so you would have had to have done SOMETHING!


Hape a GREAT time and give Adrian a big hug for me!  




ps: You better get PICCIES my boy!!! You hear me!


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 6, 2006)

Lewie/Tom update:

Lewie/Tom is doing well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 10, 2006)

Hope you are having a blast Tom-Tom!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 10, 2006)

Tom is having a good time.. he has been to a BB comp, the beach, IKEA, and various other places .. but no piccies yet


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Hey!! I'm home now ...  unfourtnly.
I can't go into detail about my trip just yet (lol I'm not showered and I have to meet a friend in 50 minutes. Were going to go buy me a bike  ) but I had the most amazing time .. I do so much. Also go alot of pictures lol, thanks to Jaime!!  so I'll post some later today if I get a chance, but tomorrow for sure.
Got a busy day ahead of me, so I'll give a ful update tonight if not tomorrow! Also for now on my diet will be different. I'm just going to eat .. food. lol. No more pre designing my meals for the day .. just going to eat whatever whenever. Protein bars, muscle milk, whey, fiber 1, ICE - CREAM, various meats, lots of veggies, skim milk, popcorn, protein popcorn, fish oil, yogurt and cottage cheese will be staples in my diet liek they were in Toronto. I just ate anythign I wanted whenever I wanted. Although with all the activity I was doing in toronot within the two weeks I lost 6.5lbs , so my weight is now 137.5lbs. C'est le vie. Alot of it was muscle off my arms / chest but some of it was fat from my stomach as well so it balanced out. 
Waist is now 26.1" and under naval is 28.2" 
LOL ok wow really gotta start getting ready!!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 15, 2006)

*Aug 15*

*Training - OFF*
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Chicken, green beans, fish oil, FF popcorn
Meal 2 - Whey, protein bar, 1 french fry, bit of hamburger
Meal 3 - Protein Bar, Protein Popcorn, fish oil, 
Meal 4 - FF ice cream sandwhich, yogurt, tuna, fiber 1
Meal 5 - Curry Chicken and Chinese greens, 1/2 a egg yolk mooncake
Meal 6 - Tuna

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, steak spice
*Water :* 3L

Busy day! Got the bike, unpacked / cleaned my room and re-organized it. Learned how to ride a bike LOL, it's been 9 years since I rode one. Then ran some errands and got food and watched a movie with friends all night. 

Missing Toronto and a certain someone extremely bad though


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> [/B]Meal 1 - Chicken, green beans, fish oil, FF popcorn
> Meal 2 - Whey, protein bar, 1 french fry, bit of hamburger
> Meal 3 - Protein Bar, Protein Popcorn, fish oil,
> Meal 4 - FF ice cream sandwhich, yogurt, tuna, fiber 1
> ...



Methinks that certain someone misses you extremely bad as well.
You are so funny, lol. "1 french fry, bit of hamburger" -  You crack me up. So glad you're on the new "meal plan". Makes me happy. 

P.S. Yay for the bike. Me too! Me too!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 16, 2006)

Heeeyyy there!!! I guess you had enjoyed your trip to TO. sounds like you had a good time.  

So you got a new Bike! Nice! a lil extra cardio ???


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 16, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Heeeyyy there!!! I guess you had enjoyed your trip to TO. sounds like you had a good time.
> 
> So you got a new Bike! Nice! a lil extra cardio ???



Such a great time!
I love Toronto soo much. Not just yogurt, Yogen Fruz, Gelato, Cinnabon, pizza pizza, all sooo good!
I spent most of my money this year on food. LOL I bought 8 boxes of protein bars (106 protein bars in total) + random ones, I bought around 30 cartons of muslce milk oats, 36 SF energy drinks, a Ton of SF FF Calorie Free syrups / dressesing (Chocolate, alfredo, honey djion, steak stuff etc.) . I brought home two luggages .. one was full of clothes the other was all food! 
I got to see you and Jaime! and I met all of Jaime's friends who I feel in love with! Got a fake ID, went through the village, went to my first bodybuilding show (lol where I almost literally jumped on this huge steriod chick .. iris something I think?? lol .. I jumped off these kinda stairs and didn't see her bahaha), went to the clothing optional beach, Went go - karting and Wonderland! Plus Tons of clothes shopping 
Only 'problem' was that through the course of 2.5 weeks I lost 7lbs (weighed in today at 137), whichi isn't bad or anythign considering I'm leaner. But My strength on the bench press went down  .. strange. Considering I was able to increase weights in everything else ... but it's slowly coming back! I've decided to not go so hardcore on the whole diet thing .. I'm finding balance. I'm making sure I eat all my veggies, protein and fiber and then whatever else I want I have. If I'm hungry I'm going to eat something. If I'm craving something I'm going to eat it. And so far this method has been working for my body 

I'm not really happy to be home though .. I miss Toronto and the people so much .. 

LOL ya I guess the bike will be extra cardio .. and it will also be a money saver!! With gas prices at 123.5 if I start biking to and from the gym/work .. I'm goign to save a ton of money. A ton.

Going to pop into yours and Emma's journal later tongitht


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 16, 2006)

*Aug 16*

*Training - Full Body .. 4 x 6-8 .. roughly 1:00RI
Starting: Bench Press - *2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *85lbs* 5 *125lbs* 5, 5, 5
*A1: *Leg press - *370lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*A2: *Bent over BB Row - *105lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*B1: *DB Bulgarians - *30lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 7/7, 7/7
*B2: *Side Lateral Raises - *20lbs* 7, 7, 7, 6
*C1: *BTN Pulldown - *95lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*C2: *Incline DB Flies - *30lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7

Good workout. my legs were dead though .. mroe so that usual. Possibly the biking I did to get to the gym??
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk Oatmeal, yogurt, lettuce, strawberries
*PWO* - Rice cakes, skim milk powder, whey, 
Meal 2 - lettuce, yogurt, strawberries, tuna, fiber 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - Chicken, green beans, oat bran, fish oil
Meal 4 - Protein bar, FF popcorn, fish oil, 2 tiny pieces of chinese mooncake
Meal 5 - bean sprouts, chinese lettuce, celery, corn starch, scallops, Homemade Cake 
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder
*Water :* 3L

I love biking! I forgot how fun it was  .. only takes me 7 minutes to bike to the gym (not going fast on the bike either) and only 9 minutes to bike to work. 
Didn't do much today .. jsut finsihed doign some errands, went tanning, then work and now I'm home and I'm going to have an early night


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Diet -
> [/B]Meal 1 - Muscle Milk Oatmeal, yogurt, lettuce, strawberries
> *PWO* - Rice cakes, skim milk powder, whey,
> Meal 2 - lettuce, yogurt, strawberries, tuna, fiber 1, fish oil
> ...



Had to post again (twice in one day, lol). I love how your diet resembles mine, minus the veggies/fruit/and DIET soda . The next step would be adding in a minimum of 1 L of not just per day  , but if you're bent on saving money, doesn't look like that's gonna happen. You ate plain corn starch??  

P.S. I think at the top of your journal entries from now on, you should post how many days until you're back. So, assuming you're coming here two weeks before university starts next year (one week to hang out with me/my friends and the next week would probably be frosh week) you have about 365 days. Tomorrow, it will be 364. LOVE YA!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 17, 2006)

YAY!! You're back!! 



I am soooo glad you had such a good time!! (and YAY for your new bike!!!). But  Sounds like you are already 'home sick' for going back! 

Do you think you could get back sooner than in a year?



ps: **cough** piccies!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 17, 2006)

The first of some mini albums of Lewie's adventures in the T-dot


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 17, 2006)

The next in the series


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice pix.. you guys had an intresting time at the BB show


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like you had a good time in Toronto, Eh!  One more year and you are there full time, right?  Which school?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> went to my first bodybuilding show (lol where I almost literally jumped on this huge steriod chick .. iris something I think?? lol .. I jumped off these kinda stairs and didn't see her bahaha),



Lol, the steroid chick he's talking about is none other than Ms. Laura Creavalle (the one we have a picture with), 3 time winner of the Ms. International and holder of 10 top ten titles in the Ms. Olympia. "huge steroid chick"...Oh Lewie


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

jaim91 said:


> Lol, the steroid chick he's talking about is none other than Ms. Laura Creavalle (the one we have a picture with), 3 time winner of the Ms. International and holder of 10 top ten titles in the Ms. Olympia. "huge steroid chick"...Oh Lewie



The one with the star on her CHEST?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 17, 2006)

*Aug 17 (364 days)*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator Cuff
Cardio - *47:30 minutes in total
10 minutes of eliptical
10 minutes of treadmill (8mph)
10 minutes of Biking
10 minutes of Stepper
7:30 cool down on Eliptical

6 sets of weighted core worrk

4 sets of Rotator Cuff
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Strawberries, lettuce, whey, yogurt, fiber 1
Meal 2 - lettuce, yogurt, tuna, fiber 1, 
Meal 3 - FF SF ice - cream, chicken, green beans, fish oil
Meal 4 - CC, strawberries, fiber 1, 1/2 a chinese mooncake
Meal 5 - Brocolli, onions, chicken, corn starch
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder
*Water :* 3L

*Jaime -  *LOL!! hey you drink diet coke as well on occasion!! 
Thanks for posting the pictures of us .. brings back some good memories ...
fuck I miss you so much! lol there was no way I was missing the junior man's routine even if it meant taking out a steriod chick/man thing 

*Emma - *omg Emma such an amazing time .. I'm so happy there. I hate this small town, just everything there is better. Espically the food mmmm. LOL one night I got really really hungry, I ate two Big bag of chips, a can of tuna/salmon, 1/2 a to go tub of not just yogurt, a pack of rice cakes and then two boxes of FF SF Merangue things, and immidently after I fisniehd eating I passed out I was so tired. The next morning I looked at the boxes of those Merangue things, *Warning: Consuming excessive amounts can lead to a laxative effect* LOL! but mm it was so worth it. Ya the new bike is awesome! I haven't needed my car in two days now, I'm saving so much money. Jaime posted some pics   there's still tons more though! But they're all basically the same me and Jaime / other people! 
Unfortunalty no there would be no way I could get back there sooner than a year *sigh* but hey .. I got through 18 years without it .. another year won't kill me.

*Adrian -  *omg the bodybuilding show was amazing! You should seriously considering goign to one. worth the time and money.

*Steve -  *!!! It's so great to see you back!! Don't go MIA again. Ryerson will be the school hopefully. I'm going to try applying for lots of others though .. try out my options and see what happens and where I go. ntohign compltely set in stone ..
and yes the one with the CHEST is the one I practically almost pushed over after I almost jumped ontop of her and then kept running shouting ' Sorry'  hahaha!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you tried establishing a contact inside yet???

I think that CHEST has seen some direct supplements 

Good luck to you, Tom.  I'll be around.  Just an extended refeed.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 18, 2006)

*Aug 18*

*Training - Full Body .. 3 x8-12 .. Practically no rests
Starting: Sumo DL - *2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 6
*A1: *Standing OH Press - *25lbs* 10, 10, 10
*A2: *Leg Curls - *50lbs* 9, 9, 9
*B1:* Straight Arm Pulldowns - *60lbs* 9, 9, 9
*B2: *Seated Face Pull - *50lbs* 9, 9, 9
*C1: *Concentration Curls - *25lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
*C2: *Away from Pulley Tri Ext. - *80lbs* 8, 8, 8
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Mulk n' oats, yogurt, lettuce
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - lettuce, yogurt, tuna, fiber 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - fibre 1, protein bar
Meal 4 - Tuna
Meal 5 - Carrots, broccoli, bok choy, celery, button mushrooms, corn, shrimp, corn starch, curry
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, whey, oat flakes, celery, bean sprouts, chinese lettuce, chicken, FF ice cream sandwhich, FF Popcorn
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder
*Water :* 3L

*Steve - *Nope no inside contact yet. Actually today my Brother mentioned that he saw a physic while i was away in Toronto. He said the physic said a bunch about me .. he told lukie that he had a Bisexual brother who liked guys more so though and that I was going to have children. It would be a 'unwanted' pregnacy with some girl. He also said that i was going to be more than just a nutrionist and that I was going to go far beyond it during university. Which is really weird becuase Lukie didn't mention to the physic that I was gay or that I wanted to be a nutrionist ... weird.

Slept for 11 hours last night! soooo nice! Then again yesterday I was up for 21.5 hours .. woke up at 5am and got to bed at 1:30am.
Didn't do anything today. Gym then work, then grocery store , games and now another movie before bed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> and that I was going to have children. It would be a 'unwanted' pregnacy with some girl.


 .... errm.... i dunno what to say. YOu plan to have sex with some random girl and then go out to 'buy a pack of cigarettes'?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 20, 2006)

*Aug 20*

*Training - OFF*
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - skim milk, fiber 1 cereal, whey powder, FF ice cream sandwhich
Meal 2 - Lettuce, CC, yogurt, strawberries
Meal 3 - Lettuce, tuna, yogurt, fish oil
Meal 4 - Celery, chinese lettuce, bean sprouts, chicken, fish oil
Meal 5 - Celery, chinese lettuce, bean sprouts, chicken, FF SF Ice-cream
Meal 6 - Protein Bar
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, whey, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder
*Water :* 3L

*Adrian -  *LOL well my brothers exact words were 'Lewie .. I'm tellin gyou this so that if you want it might give you a chance to change things.' LOL!!!
It will certianly be itneresting if it does happen!!

Didnt' post last ngith ebcuase I went to this HUGE Field party (it moves from town to town) it was sooo much fun didn't get home till 3:30am .. and no I didn't drink 
Didn't do anythign today except work and then relaxed and ate a litre of ice-cream  mmmm so good.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aug 21*

*Training - Full body 4 x 4-6 
Starting:* ATG Squats - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *165lbs* 5, 5, 5
*A1: *Military Press - *80lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
*A2: *Single Leg DB SLDL - *25lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
*B1: *WG Lat Pulldown - *100lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*B2: *Decline Bench Press - *125lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*C1: *BB Curl - *75lbs* 6, 5, 5, 5
*C2: *Rope Pulldown - *70lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' Oats, lettuce, yogurt
*PWO* Skim milk powder, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Lettuce, tuna, yogurt, fiber 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - Tuna, SF FF ice - cream
Meal 4 - Celery, chinese lettuce, bean sprouts, chicken, fish oil, Doritos Chips
Meal 5 - Cheese & Chives Egg beaters, fish oil, FF popcorn, FF SF fudgsical (sp? lol)
Meal 6 - CC, whey, strawberries, PB, oat flakes, 

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder
*Water :* 4L

Ate another Litre of SF FF ice - cream today. SOOOO good. LOL the sugar Alchohols are getting to my tummy though!! So gassy and smelly lol.

Did nothing today .. had lots of errands to run .. which meant lots of money had to be spent.  Was paid $200 today ..and at the end of the day I only have $20 left


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 22, 2006)

Arggg... I know exactly how you feel with money!! **sigh** I seem to spend it about 2 x faster than I am making it at the moment! 

Nice looking workout!  Eek - 80# military press! WOW! 

Your diet is looking really neat lately too - Obviously you had a huge change of heart about what you can and can't allow yourself to eat! Good for you!!   But LOL - watch out for those sugar alcohols!


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 22, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Meal 5 - Cheese & Chives Egg beaters



YOOU BOUGHT THEM! YAY! And I saw the dorito's there in your diet...aww...MUNCHIES!

How is your weight, btw?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 22, 2006)

nice militaries. I like the icecream in your diet.  and yes please eat more than one french fry next time 

Maybe you could see that Psychic, just for the heck of it, and see what he/she has to say about you. Dont tell him/her about your brother


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 22, 2006)

*Aug 22*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator Cuff
*30 minutes of step class
10 minutes of push-ups and dips (part of the class)
5 minutes of core
4 sets of rotator cuff
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 2 - lettuce, fibre 1, CC
Meal 3 - Garden Vegetable Egg beaters, oat bran
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Protein Bar
Meal 6 - Shrimp, scallops, lobster, bok choy, celery, button mushrooms, baby corn, carrots, button mushrooms, corn starch
Meal 7 - CC, whey, strawberries, fish oil, pysllium seed husks

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 4L

*Emma - *lol thanks. I don't think 80lbs is all that impressive espically since i do them seated 
mmm defintly had a huge change of heart. I just make sure I get my Veggies, my fibre, my fish oils, and my protein and whatever else I want I eat. Simple. And really really surprisingly I've gotten some of the best gains doing this style of a diet. I leaned out so much more .. I've noticed the biggest change in my legs! they've gotten really lean. Oh PS look at my meal 6 ... OMG SOOO good! and since I now eat whatever and considering my dad owns a chinese restaurant .. Free all I can eat seafood/chicken/any meat I want!! 
*
Jaime - *Yup I found them! I tried the garden vegetable one today .. cheese and chives are better  LOL ya I bought some doritios and that's exactly what I thought of, the munchies!! Not sure about the weight .. I feel like I've put some on (but it would have to be LBM as I've been leaning out even more)??? we'll see tomorrow I'll weigh myself.

*Adrian - *lol they're hardly nice. I bet you could do almost double! hahaha thanks though.
MMMMm I like the ice-cream in my diet too  .. Ok the Fry thing. It was the day me and my friends went to wal-mart for my bike .. so I packed myself 2 scoops of whey and a protein bar .. we reached wal-mart and i was hungry so I downed my shake and protein bar .. then we got my bike and my friend was hungry so she got a meal. I took one fry from her and one bite from her hamburger. I wasn't going to eat all of her fries and hamburger! lol look at everything else i eat .. trust me I wouldn't care if I ate 3 Large fries. 
lol the physic was just a fair that comes into our town once a year .. so I wouldn't be able to  .

Well shit hit the fan today. Lukie was thrown out! He refused to call a rehab center or something and admitted he was on Cocaine / Acid / Ectasy and then a fight ahppened and he was made to pack his stuff and leave the house. So he's on the streets right now ..
We'll see how long this lasts and my parents give in again 
*sigh* Another reason I'm so happy in Toronto. None of this stupid family bullshit.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I wouldn't care if I ate 3 Large fries. .


and ONE cherry 

Meal#6 looks good. No reason why you cant regularly have a meal or two that dosent fit into your diet plan. Enjoy. It is the rest of us that have to be more careful with what we eat


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aug 23*

*Training - Full Body .. 4 x 6-8 
Starting: *Bench press - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *125lbs* 6, 5, 5
*A1: *Leg Press - *370lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*A2: *Bent Over BB Row - *105lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*B1: *DB Bulgarian Squat - *30lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
*B2: *DB Lateral Raises - *20lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*C1: *BTN Pulldown - *95lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*C2: *Incline DB Flies - *30lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey
Meal 2 - Lettuce, tuna, Yogurt, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Cheese & Chives Egg beaters, doritos, SF FF ice -cream
Meal 4 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, chicken, bean sprouts, celery, onions, lettuce, FF popcorn, fibre 1
Meal 5 - Protein Bar, FF SF fudge bar
Meal 6 - CC, whey, pysllium seed husks, fish oil, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 4L


*Adrian - *lol I didn't want a cherry 
It's really weird ... after I've started eating like this I've gotten more lean then I ever have with strict dieting  Not to mention my Energy levels are SOO much better. Even when I wasn't 'dieting' and just maintenance or over maintenance energy was never great. But now I got tons 

So my brother is back at the house!! Who gueesed it?? ME! Kinda pathetic actually.
Saw 'Snakes on a plane' tonight. LOL it was actually a good movie. I thought it would be a joke and was only going for that reason. But it was actually good.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2006)

*Aug 24*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator + Stretch
*30 minute step class
10 minute core
4 sets of rotator
20 minutes of stetching

Omg .. my legs are dead .. espically my glutes. With the cycling I'm doing my glutes are so sore .. even my lower back was a bit tight. So I did a good stretching session today .. (shoudl probably be stretching on a regualr basis ..)
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, fibre 1
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, strawberries
Meal 3 - Protein bar, fibre 1
Meal 4 - Chicken, broccoli, onions, corn starch
Meal 5 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 3.5L

I could barley eat today .. gah.
I've been so bloated / cramped / gassy ... I think I finally figured out my problem. Fibre. Lets see I have ...
1 cup of fibre 1 = 30G of fibre
11-15 cups of veggies = 22-30G of fibre
16G of pysllium seed husks = 16G of fibre
+ anything extra (FF popcorn {4G a bag}, oat bran etc.)


... thats 70+G of fibre a day I've been eating!
I think a big part of it is just the sheer amoutn of 'bulk' in my diet from the veggies .. those 11-15 cups a day gets quite heavy on my stomach .. but they're sooo good!! 
So I'm going to try and reduce the fibre 1 a bit .. if that don't work I'll then have to cut into my veggies 

Anyways becuase of the tummy I didn't eat a whole bunch today and becuase of that I've been so lethargic/ drained all day! So I'm hitting the sack! .. my stomach is currently feeling better (not 100% ...) so I hopefully I'll be ravenous at breakfast like I usually am


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 25, 2006)

I suggest leaving out the fibre supps and keeping the veggies. If you still have a prob, then cut down on veggies.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 26, 2006)

It could also be the copious amounts of SF stuff you are eating! 



How about decreasing some of that too?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 26, 2006)

from dictionary.com

Vegetable:
veg‧e‧ta‧ble  /ˈvɛdʒtəbəl, ˈvɛdʒɪtə-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[vej-tuh-buhl, vej-i-tuh-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 

???noun 1. any NASTY-ASS plant whose fruit, seeds, roots, tubers, bulbs, stems, leaves, or flower parts are used as food, as the tomato, bean, beet, potato, onion, asparagus, spinach, or cauliflower.  TASTES LIKE POO.
2. the GROSS, DISGUSTING INedible part of such a plant, as the tuber of the potato.  
3. any member of the vegetable kingdom; plant.  
4. Informal. a person who is so severely impaired mentally or physically as to be largely incapable of conscious responses or activity.  
5. a dull, spiritless, and uninteresting person. 

vegetables.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 26, 2006)

*Aug 26*

*Training - Cardio + Core 
*45 minutes on random machines
6 sets of weighted core stuff

*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, fibre 1
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - chicken, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese lettuce
Meal 4 - Tuna, fish oils, TCBY frozen yogurt,*FF SF strawberry kiwi* *yogen fruz*
Meal 5 - Tuna, TCBY frozen yogurt
Meal 6 - Protein bar
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 3L

Stomach actually seems to be completely fine now! .. I think it may of jsut been a couple of day type thing?? .. O well I'll keep an eye on it.Becuase if I don't have to get rid of my veggies or SF products then I'm not going to  hahaha it's just tooo good!!

Jaime do you see meal 4?! ... YOGEN FRUZ!!! You'll never believe this .. I'm walkign through moncton mall and I see this 'dairy bar' which has always been there well for some reason it caught my eye more so than usual and I took more than just a peek. And then I thought I saw something ... could it be .. a yogen fruz cup?? Nah .. it coudln't be ... I look closer .. I literally screamed right in the mall. THEY HAVE YOGEN FRUZ!! THEY'VE HAD YOGEN FRUZ FOR OVER A YEAR AND I NEVER NOTICED! lol so even though I still had half of my TCBY I bought a yogen fruz. I was goign aroudn with two ice-creams hahaha. SOOO GOOD! And then later that night we went to the movies that Danika works at and she knew the person working at the food stand and I got a yogen fruz that was spilliing over the sides, like they hard core loaded it up!!  sooo yummy!!!!

Good day .. TallaDega Knight: The ballad of ricky bobby is such a good movie!! bahahah not even twenty mins in and my face hurt from laughing so hard it was soo good!


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm so happy for you! Now I'm a little more tempted to come visit you...NOT! Anyway, maybe this means your daddy will give you EVEN more money for your outings. Hmmm?

So much to tell you about Sugar...you owe me an e-mail. Luv ya!
P.S. How is your weight? And did you bench eventually go up?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 27, 2006)

*Aug 27*

*Training - OFF*
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - skim milk powder, whey, fibre 1, Yogurt, lettuce
Meal 2 - SF FF Ice-cream, Tuna
Meal 3 - CC, yogurt, fibre 1, lettuce
Meal 4 - bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese lettuce, chicken, fish oil
Meal 5 - Tuna, doritos
Meal 6 - Protein bar
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, whey, pysllium seed husks, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, SF energy drink, diet pepsi, green tea, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 3L

*Jaime - *LOL!! I guess it's a bit more comforting to know the nearest place for yogen fruz and TCBY is 45 minutes away .. compared to 22 hours!! (driving time) . I love how now my parents will give me money for extra junk food, they have no problem at all about it. Before If I needed extra money for strawberries or oat bran or anything it was a nope. Learn how to budget. But now .. can I have an extra 10 dollars for ice-cream?? I'm going to buy alot .. they're all smiles and give it to me!

Weight is 138.5lbs this morning  and I'm getting leaner and leaner. My stomach has really changed since toronto .. like I"m seeing such good results in so little time .. it's insane. .. lol my weight will be going up tomorrow night though. Me and my friends are having a junk-a-thon. Were going out and buying a cake some chips and other things and going to gorge on some junk food and watch two movies that I've never seen yet! (Bondock Saints and Night at the Roxbury) should be good 

So random thing happened to me today. the gum's near my bottom right eye tooth felt weird .. so I poked at it and this red piece fell off onto my finger .. I look in the mirror and that red piece was my gum. A piece of my gum's fell off!!  .. I hope it's nothing serious ... my dad said it might grow back .. but fuck. I'm going to have ot go see a dentist tomorrow I guess ...
What the hell would cause that?!
going to post in the general health section ...

PS yes Bench strength is coming back  .. slowly but surely it got back to where it was and a little bit more ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 28, 2006)

i saw that thread. Hopefully the dentist will be able to advice you on that and fix it.

Edit: i think u should also mention in the thread the dental work you had done as it could be related.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW cause I didn't jsut eat a can of tuna + a protein bar + 3 cups of fibre 1 (90G of fibre) + skim milk + 1L of ice cream + 1/2 of a layered HUGE cake??
wow. After eating that fibre 1 my belly expanded majorly! 90G of fiber in one sitting! I was ungodly gassy tonight LOL ... okay itummy is better right now though, it's 12:12am and I have to be up at 5am tomorrow morning so I'll post later .. NIGHT!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 29, 2006)

Mmmm.... fiber......


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2006)

*Aug 28*

*Training - Full Body .. 4 x 4-6 ... 1:00RI
Starting: *ATG Squats - *2:00RI* - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 6, 5, 5
*A1: *Military Press - *80lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
*A2: *Single Leg DB SLDL - *30lbs* 4/4, 4/4, 4/4, 4/4
*B1:* WG Lat Pulldown - *100lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*B2: *Decline Bench Press - *125lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*C1: *BB Curl - *75lbs* 6, 5, 5, 5
*C2: *V-bar Pulldown - *50lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*
Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n'oats, Yogurt, lettuce
*PWO* skim milk powder, whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, whey, fibre 1, lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Egg beater, celery, onions, bean sprouts, chinese lettuce, fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 protein bar (230 cals), can of tuna (120 cals), cup of skim milk (100 cals), 3 cups of fibre 1 (600 cals & 90G of fibre), 1L Of SF cookies n' cream Ice-cream (1100 cals) and 1/2 of a HUGE triple layered icing cake (about 2000 cals if not more)

Esitmated calories for the day - 5300 (with about 110-115G of fibre for the day)

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 3L

Ran lots of errands today. Bank stuff, grocery shopping, back to school supply shopping etc.
Then got to gether with some friends, went to grocery sstore, got junk food and piged out while watching movies!
wow I first started witht he fibre 1 .. weirdest feeling in the world. I could literally feel it mvoing down my stomach and when it would go a bit lower the part that it jsut came from expanded like hell. So weird. I had to lay down in order to eat all the other stuff! LOL. I would of ate the entire cake .. but I realized that after eating 1/2 of a cake .. the taste gets bland. It got boring lol. But let me tell you i was sooo vascular from all the sugar haha.
Then after the movies we went out driving .. omg! what a night. Randomly at 11:10pm we decide to go to the beach .. so were headin gout there .. pitch black .. on a back road .. and we start talking about horror movvies and were freaking ourselves out cuase the scenery was soo creepy. So were liek okay time to stop talking about this. So we go all quiet and turn a corner and then there was a sign that Said 
ENTERING

CALL 911

WTF?! LMAO RANDOM!! COULDN'T COME UP AT ANY BETTER TIME?! hahah .. it was a good night though!
after I got home my stomach was actually feeling alot better


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2006)

*Aug 29*

*Training - Cardio + Abs + Rotator
*40 minutes of step class
5 minutes abs
4 sets of Rotator cuff

Good workout. Just during the step calss I had to leave the room around 3x becuase my tummy hurt so bad becuase of gas bubbles lol.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, fibre 1
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, whey, fibre 1, lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 5 - Tuna
Meal 6 - Shrimp, scallops, lobster, bok choy, celery, button mushrooms
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, whey, strawberries, fish oil


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 3L

So after all that food I woek up the next morning not even bloated. And my weigh twas only up .5lbs  ... but then after I hit the step class my god my stomach felt liek hell. Started to bloat then and the gas really hit. And doing abs .. wow. So much pain.
But as the day progressed the bloat has gone and I feel fine. Which is weird becuase normallly after that much food I'm bloated for a good couple of days afterwards.
Maybe a good sign my bodyfat has defintly decreased??


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 30, 2006)

*Aug 30th*

*Training - Full body ... 4 x 6-8 .. :45RI
Starting: *Bench press - *2:00RI* - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 6 *125lbs* 6, 6, 5
*A1: *Leg Press - *380lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*A2: *Bent Over BB Row - *105lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*B1: *DB Bulgarian Squats - *35lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
*B2: *side Lateral DB Raises - *20lbs* 8, 7, 7, 7
*C1: *BTN Pulldown - *95lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*C2: *Incline DB Flies - *30lbs* 8, 8, 8, 7

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt
*PWO* - Skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, tuna, fish oil
Meal 3 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, Rice cakes
Meal 4 - Egg beater, chinese cabbage, celery, onions, bean sprouts, FF ice cream sandwhich
Meal 5 - Protein bar, green beans, chicken
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, whey, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum
*Water :* 3L

Did jack shit today.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME!!​


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME!!​



Wish you were here to celebrate with me. That NJY cake was awfully big for one person...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> *Training - Full body ... 4 x 6-8 .. :45RI
> Starting: *Bench press - *2:00RI* - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 6 *125lbs* 6, 6, 5




First Adrian and now you too...!!! You are benching more than one whole me...!!!  You could use 'one and a bit' Jaime's as a weight too!! 

That is just amazing Tom!!  You are getting so strong!! 

And I am curious - what bars are you eating?? We don't have many good ones in Aussie land.  


(hee hee... how is the 'post-Fiber one' bloat? All 'passed through' now??  )


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 31, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> First Adrian and now you too...!!! You are benching more than one whole me...!!!  You could use 'one and a bit' Jaime's as a weight too!!


Ouch!  I'm trying to get huge lol.  I'm also really glad your strength is back Lewie! Must be the junk food! 



Emma-Leigh said:


> And I am curious - what bars are you eating?? We don't have many good ones in Aussie land.



http://www.supplementscanada.com/popeyes/product249.html


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 1, 2006)

jaim91 said:


> Ouch!  I'm trying to get huge  lol.


LOL - I said the same thing about me too. 



> http://www.supplementscanada.com/popeyes/product249.html


Ahh... thanks muchly for the link.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2006)

*Jaime -> *  .. you know I woulda ate that NJY cake with you ! .. lol although we probably would of had to get two. One for me and one for you. They may be big but when were together our inner fat selfs come out and we can eat a shitload! 
hahaha I wish that 125lbs was actually 165lbs 
*Emma -> * LOL thanks Emma  I'm just really hoping that I'll be able to bench my own Bodyweight or more! That's been a goal of mine for sooo long. I think the next routine I'll switch over to DB's and then at the end of it test my Bench Press and see if I got any carry over!
mmmm the bars may not be the best (lol I know there's a fair amount of shit in them) but Emma .. they are sooo good! TRIPLE layer! My favorite is their newest they jsut came out with - The peanut butter one. Then the caramel crunch one and lastly the marshmellow fudge! SOOO good 
LOL! yes I can finally say the post bloat is all passed through! I was still feeling a bit 'bloated' up until yesterday but I'm good today  . I found out I needed to take a day break from my fibre to let it get through me .. lol I'll have to be careful with eating that much food again in the future with school starting up. The day afterwards I kept passing out! around 5 different times throughout the day I was just close my eyes and the next thing I knew I was asleep! I think my body was still trying to digest everything.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2006)

*Sept. 1*

*Training - Full body ... 3 x 8-12 .. :30RI
Starting: *Sumo DL - *2:00RI* - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 5, 5, 5
*A1: *Standing OH DB press - *25lbs* 11, 10, 10
*A2: *Lying Leg Curls - *50lbs* 12, 12, 12
*B1: *Straight Arm Pulldowns  - *60lbs* 10, 10, 9
*B2: *Seated Face Pull - *50lbs* 10, 10, 9
*C1: *Concentration Curls - *25lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 8/8
*C2: *Away from Pulley Cable Ext. - *80lbs* 9, 9, 8

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt
*PWO* - Skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, tuna, fish oil
Meal 3 - Bean sprouts, celery, chinese cabbage, onions, chicken, SF FF ice-cream
Meal 4 - Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 5 - Protein bar, 
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, whey, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3L

Wow already Sept. School starts this Thurs ... 
Road trip tomorrow!!! I'm going to port hawkesbury with kerry!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sept 3*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - 2 Toasted english muffins, 2 huge slices of bread, lots of butter, around 2 cups of scrambled eggs, ketchup, jam, 2 sausges, lots of bacon, lots of 'special' bacon, fish oil  
Meal 2 - Lettuce, fibre 1, yogurt, CC
Meal 3 - chicken, fibre 1, bean sprouts, onions, celery, chinese cabbage
Meal 4 - Egg beater,
Meal 5 - Tuna, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3L

Okay my trip to Port Hawkesbury was AMAZING! I got sooooo drunk lol. I made sooo many friends! LOL .. every single person loved me! They were like ' Fuck this kid is fucked. He's soo funny!' and they were going on about how they loved I was gay and everything!! bahaha one of the girls made me rate her boyfriend! we just did a bunch of shit is was amazing! So when I woke up I was STILL drunk lol .. there is NOTHING BETTER than waking up drunk and sitting down to a HUGE homecooked breakfast to sober you up. Omg that meal was amazing. Kerry's Aunt cooked it I was in heaven. And the bacon .. mmmm .. the 'special' backon  be still my heart just thinking of it.
Okay normally you know how bacon is all thin and either chewy or crispy .. well this bacon each slice was as thick as 5 regular pieces! We are talking THICK omg it was sooo good soooo good! lol
Diud nothing all day except went to work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2006)

mmmmm.. bacon.. i guess the thick slices are the canadian peameal bacon and not the regular stuff  . I havent had bacon in a looong while  now i want a typical English breakfast


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 4, 2006)

*Sept 4*

*Training - Full Body .. 4 x 4-6 .. 1:00RI
Starting: - *ATG Squats -2:00RI - *45lbs* 5, 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 6, 6, 6
*A1: *Military Press - *80lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*A2: *Single Leg DB SLDL - *30lbs* 5/5, 4/4, 4/4, 4/4
*B1: *WG Lat Pulldown - *100lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*B2: *Decline Bench press - *125lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6 
*C1: *BB Curl - *75lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*C2: *Pulldowns - *85lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Muscle milk n' oats
*PWO* - skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yougrt, CC, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Egg beater, SF FF ice-cream, fibre 1, doritos
Meal 4 - SF FF fudge popscile, FF popcorn, chicken, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, fish oil, FF ice cream sandwhich
Meal 5 - Protein bar, fibre 1
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3L
*
Adrian - *All of that food I have not had in years. Honestly since around grade 8 or 9. You have no idea how good it was .. sooo good. To throw huge scoops of scrambled eggs on toasted english muffins PACKED with butter and then drizzle it with ketchup ... amazing. Just everything was soo good.

Did nothing at all today .. everything was closed becuase it was it's a public holiday. And today is usually my errand day for groceries, bank and all that stuff .. so I have to do it all tomorrow + a dentist appointment + work. I'm going to be non stop running around tomorrow, so I just completely relaxed today. I've been watching a 'project runway' (a reality fashion designer show) marathon since 10am lol. Although I did fall asleep after meal 4 .. 
I don't know what it is... but my body is continuinly leaning out .. . Anytime I eat a big meal (400 - 500 calories) I get unbelievably tired .. just completely drained and I can't control it and end up falling asleep  it's weird. It doesn't happen so much if all the food within the meal is 'clean' and has a good amount of fibre (over 10G worth).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice declines!

I have noticed that 'crash' after a big meal sometimes. Especially when i do the 4 meals on the weekend thing. 

It could depend on the meal you have had and if it is higher is carbs and consist of simple ones, then yes you could get that crash... all that blood rushing out of your brain to your stomach yelling 'food food!!..'


----------



## Trouble (Sep 5, 2006)

Two questions.

Do you have any history of Diabete type I in your immediate family?
Have you had a physical in the last oh, 6 months or so?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2006)

*Adrian ->* Thanks! It was a PR  I was excited cause it means I get to move onto the 45lb plates next time LOL.
*Trouble ->* Hey! Thanks for poping in.
Umm .. I _believe_ my uncle has type 1 diabetes .. I know he has diabetes but I'm not sure it's type 1. 
Last time I had a physical woudl probably of been around a year and a half ago ..
I was thinking of maybe going to the doctors but have been shrugging it off .. I've been hoping it's just coincidence that I've had a sudden drop in weight and these crashes ..


----------



## Trouble (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably nothing more than a little bit of an insulin surge and blood sugar dip after the hyercaloric meal.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks trouble. I certainly hope so ..
I find myself fitting alot of symptoms for hyperglycemia ..
Frequent hunger, frequent thirst, excessive urination, weight loss, fatigue, impotencey ..
I'm also scared that my frequent binging could of maybe brought this on?
Its probably nothing, in fact I'm 99% sure it's nothing, but I've been meaning to see the doctor anyways about these damn infections/pimples/boil thingy's that keep poping all over my legs and scaring them to shit  He tired putting me on meds before about them saying they were a bacteria infection . problem was, was that the meds killed all my good bacteria and left me in horrible pain/bloat (waist increased by 3") and doctored took me off them very quickly. But there has to be something else he can do cause they're just not going away!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2006)

*Sept 5*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator Cuff
*1:30 warm-up of treadmill 30 at 4.8 / :30 at 5.5mph / :30 at 6.9)
7 minutes of intervals 30 at 11mph / :30 at 4.8mph)
1:30 cool down  (same as warm-up)
10 minutes at 7mph
1:30 warm-up of intervals
7 minutes of intervals
1:30 cool down

-_Circuit-
_Ab machine - *25lbs* 20
DB at forehead side bends - *20lbs* 40 (20 each side)
Cable Crunch - *90lbs* 20
Broomstick twists - *45lbs* 40 (20 each side)
Ab machine - *25lbs* 20
DB at forehead side bends - *20lbs* 40 (20 each side)

External DB Rotations - *15lbs* 2 x 10 (each side)
DB Side Scaptions thumbs down - *15lbs* 2 x 10 (each side)

I've decided to get back into some interval training, just for the fact that I think this year I plan on trying out for track and feild. Problem is the treadmills at the gym only go to 11pm .. so I can only advance through increasing the incline .. but I'm doubting if that will transer into sprinting speed ..


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1
Meal 2 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, fibre 1, oatbran
Meal 3 - Lettuce, Yogurt, fibre 1, SF cookies, SF FF ice-cream, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Tuna
Meal 5 - Toasted hamburger bun, 2 chicken strips, mayonnaise, bok choy, celery, carrots, button mushrooms, shrimp, corn starch
Meal 6 - Protein bar
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, fish oils

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3L
GAH busy busy day. Non-stop.
Dentist appointment was today .. all he told me was that it was very very strange that it happened and could offer me no explanation. He told me if it gets sensitive start using sensodyne toothpaste. When I asked him if it was going ot grow back he was kinda quiet. Then said that it might and I shoudl trying burshing it going in an upward motion or even use my finger to massage the tissues upwards.
But from the tone of his voice I doubt it's going to grow back 

MONCTON TOMORROW!! That means Yogen Fruz and TCBY frozen yogurt !!!

Then back to school Thurs ... should be fun


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 6, 2006)

It may be nothing...

But.... Just a few questions tom-tom...



Tom_B said:


> I find myself fitting alot of symptoms for hyperglycemia .. Frequent hunger, frequent thirst, excessive urination, weight loss, fatigue, impotencey ..


Ok - How long has this been occuring tom??
Do you have any blurry vision?? 
Do you pee more even when you are not drinking lots of water?
How frequently do you have to get up in the night to pee?



> I'm also scared that my frequent binging could of maybe brought this on?


As far as I know it doesn't cause type 1 diabetes... 

But - *type 2 diabetes* IS linked with binge eating... But it is often because binge eating can predispose to obesity - and this leads to insulin resistance... And type 1 can cause funny eating patterns due to energy homeostasis alterations. 

Also - binge eating can mess up a few other things such as leptin (decreases this), adiponectin (increases this in bulemia... but seen to decrease in some other binge eating activities), PYY (decreases this).....  it can also significantly alter ghrelin levels (causes higher values).  

And all of these things can not only act directly to alter hunger, insulin sensitivity... etc...  but they can also alter other hormones in the body that will cause these things too...



> I've been meaning to see the doctor anyways about these damn infections/pimples/boil thingy's that keep poping all over my legs and scaring them to shit  He tired putting me on meds before about them saying they were a bacteria infection . problem was, was that the meds killed all my good bacteria and left me in horrible pain/bloat (waist increased by 3") and doctored took me off them very quickly. But there has to be something else he can do cause they're just not going away!


 They are still there?? Ok - I would really suggest you go and get these checked out!! Non-healing wounds in a young and (supposibly healthy) person is not a good thing!

Where are they (all over your legs or just in parts - eg: at the front of your shins)?
How long ago did they start?
How big are they?
Are they painful?
Are they itchy?
Do they come and go or stay all the time?
Does anything make them better or worse?
Can you take a piccie and post them?


As for what he can do - I would ask him (or another doc) to take some tests..

He needs to take some samples (swaps and biospy) from the lesions to see if there is an organism causing them (eg: to look at under a microscope, to do culture and for other tests like PCR - to try to detect DNA)... Or to see if there are any characteristic changes to the skin that would point towards a particular disease process...

He should also do some basic blood tests (to see if you have something else going on in your body - like some inflammatory process... At at this time he can also do a fasting Blood Sugar Level to check you for diabetes if you want)... I would probably also suggest serology (testing your blood again) to see if there are other infections or diseases happening..


That is poor form for the doc to not follow this up!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent idea of getting involved on track and field. Though i suggest that you practice on the track itself and not on the treadmill.

You also need to reconsider your gym work as it will need to be scaled back. Dont think that you can replace your cardio with running and continue like business as usual 

I had a pdf on running, but cant seem to find it. If i come accross it, i'll let you know. Meanwhile, i came across this thread which might be helpful. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69237

For your legs, here is a shot in the dark. I suggest you switch to another cleansing product and give it a try. I think you mentioned that you do, if not use something like Dove (use the unsented bar). It is a cleansing bar and not a soap as it does not contain the ingredients that soap contains, as far a i know. See if that makes a difference, but give it some time of regular use before comming to a conclusion.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Excellent idea of getting involved on track and field. Though i suggest that you practice on the track itself and not on the treadmill.


I know, my plan is to just continue on the treadmill or whatever bike, working on doing some more interval stuff throughout winter. Track and field doesn't start until around late spring .. so once it gets arms enough I'll start going out on the track itself.


BulkMeUp said:


> You also need to reconsider your gym work as it will need to be scaled back. Dont think that you can replace your cardio with running and continue like business as usual


I think I'll be able to handle it  . I'm not going to be crazy intense into it, main purpose is to help my transpict and show that I actually particapted in things during high school lol .. but if I do find I get burnt out once it begins, then I will defintly scale back! No need telling me twice  hahaha


BulkMeUp said:


> I had a pdf on running, but cant seem to find it. If i come accross it, i'll let you know. Meanwhile, i came across this thread which might be helpful. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69237


Awesome!! thank you so much Adrian, I'll defintly be giving that thread a look! I just skimmed the first page and it looks like Patrick had alot of good ideas. That pdf would be amazing as well!


BulkMeUp said:


> For your legs, here is a shot in the dark. I suggest you switch to another cleansing product and give it a try. I think you mentioned that you do, if not use something like Dove (use the unsented bar). It is a cleansing bar and not a soap as it does not contain the ingredients that soap contains, as far a i know. See if that makes a difference, but give it some time of regular use before comming to a conclusion.


I have literally tried so many things with my legs. I've tried the acne soap, I've tried the mosituizing soap, I've tried the exfoliating type, I've tried luffa's, I've tried the acne pads, I've tried the creams, etc. 
This has been going on for a LOOOONNNNGG time. I have tried so much. I found that the best combo to keep them under control is a mostrizing soap, mostrizing cream (cocoa butter espically) and tanning. But I'm still getting a few


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - How long has this been occuring tom??


For a while now .. I know I've always had 'energy' problems, like I get really hyper/have energy but then I'll have a crash .. some days would be better than most, but it's never been so bad that i practically pass out. Once I started eating in my new way I notcied I had a good amoutn of more energy .. but in the few last weeks it's done a 360 and I feel drained most of the time.


Emma-Leigh said:


> Do you have any blurry vision??
> Do you pee more even when you are not drinking lots of water?
> How frequently do you have to get up in the night to pee?


No blurry vision .. I can get light headed sometimes though. Only for a brief second though .. and I find my eyes twitch alot. 
Yup I still pee like a horse even when I'm not drinking water ... LOL I'm sure Adrian and jaime can atest to how much I'm in the washroom!
usually I have to get up once a night ot use the washroom .. odd occasion two times.


Emma-Leigh said:


> Where are they (all over your legs or just in parts - eg: at the front of your shins)?
> How long ago did they start?
> How big are they?
> Are they painful?
> ...


Yup all over the legs .. absoutley everywhere.
They started .. oh god .. hmm .. I'd say closing in on two years now..
Size depends ..s ome are really tiny, some are MASSIVE (almost size of a dime) and the bigger ones just ooze out puss  
Some are painful and most are itchy.
For the most aprt they're always there .. if one leaves usually one takes it place. But I've foudn tanning and mostrizing has gotten rid of the majority of them so far ..
can't do a piccy  .. no digi. Mine broke  But .. in all my past pics you can see them .. here and here and here




Emma-Leigh said:


> As for what he can do - I would ask him (or another doc) to take some tests..
> 
> He needs to take some samples (swaps and biospy) from the lesions to see if there is an organism causing them (eg: to look at under a microscope, to do culture and for other tests like PCR - to try to detect DNA)... Or to see if there are any characteristic changes to the skin that would point towards a particular disease process...
> 
> ...



Thanks you so much Emma! I'm going to do exactly that. I'll be scheduling an appointment with the docotor today for ASAP. I really want them gone .. fuck almost two years now. 
Once again thanks Emma! REALLY REALLY appricate it .. like I absoultey dispise my legs and are so embarrassed of them becuase of this ..


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sept 6*

*Training - Full body .. 4 x 6-8 .. :45RI
Starting - *Bench Press - 2:00RI- *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *125lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*A1: *leg Press - *380lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6
*A2: *Bent Over BB Row - *115lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*B1: *DB Bulgarian squats - *35lbs* 7/7, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
*B2: *DB Side Lateral Riases - *20lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*C1: *BTN Pulldown - *95lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*C2: *Incline DB Flies - *30lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt
*PWO* skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, Egg beaters
Meal 4 - Tuna, SF FF Yogen Fruz
Meal 5 - Chicken, 96% FF frozen yogurt
Meal 6 - Tuna, fish oils

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3L

so I decided to do measurments this mornign since I've only been keeping track of my waist. Keep in mind though I ate tons yesterday and woke up very bloated and my weight was up 3lbs lol.
*Forearms - *9.3"
*Arms - *11.4"
*Chest - *37.7"
*Waist - *26.3" (it's normally between 25.7 - 26" )
*Under Naval - *28.7"
*Thighs - *19.4"
*Glutes - *34"
*Calves - *12.6"

Went to moncton today .. omg wow after that yogen fruz I was so drained.
I saw little miss sunshine with some friends tonight (Jaime it's just as good the second time arounda s the first! .. although I enjoyed your company more  )
Tomorrow morning is the first day of school .. 
Jaime I promise I'll write you out an e-mail tomorrow night after I get home off of work! Promise.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I'll be scheduling an appointment with the docotor today for ASAP.


Are you seeing your regular doc? You might need to see a dermatologist for this.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> For a while now .. I know I've always had 'energy' problems, like I get really hyper/have energy but then I'll have a crash .. some days would be better than most, but it's never been so bad that i practically pass out. Once I started eating in my new way I notcied I had a good amoutn of more energy .. but in the few last weeks it's done a 360 and I feel drained most of the time.


A few more questions... 

Do you notice a correlation with your sleep?
Do you know your blood pressure?
Has it changed recently?
When are you tired? Right from the time you get up? Worse as the day goes on? Worse after or before meals? 



> No blurry vision .. I can get light headed sometimes though. Only for a brief second though .. and I find my eyes twitch alot.


Ok... Blurry vision is often a sign of very high blood sugar levels....
Light headedness can be many things (related to blood pressure most of the time - especially if it is when you stand up too quickly - but it can also be due to low blood sugar)... Eye twitch - that often indicates one of a few things - the first being simply that you are spending too much time looking at computer screens/ TV ('tired eye'), there is also a chance of electrolyte disturbance (although usually this manifests elsewhere as well - eg: twitches and cramps all over) and the last is not getting enough sleep... 



> Yup I still pee like a horse even when I'm not drinking water ... LOL I'm sure Adrian and jaime can atest to how much I'm in the washroom!
> usually I have to get up once a night ot use the washroom .. odd occasion two times.


Ok - once is fine... Occasionally twice is fine too (depends on intake)... If you start to go twice or more in a night then it is a sign of a problem...



> Yup all over the legs .. absoutley everywhere.


Right.



> They started .. oh god .. hmm .. I'd say closing in on two years now..


Right... when was that in relation to your recovery..?? You were just starting to eat 'right' again at that stage were you not? Increased fat etc?

pquote]Size depends ..s ome are really tiny, some are MASSIVE (almost size of a dime) and the bigger ones just ooze out puss[/quote]
Ok - dime..?? (Aussie here... I need demensions?!  )...

Puss = infection... Which is probably good (although it may not seem good to you)... It is good because it helps to decrease the likelihood of things such as vasculitis type causes for the problem (which can be seen with some underlying disease processes)...

If you want to get to the bottom of the exact bacteria involved (although it is likely a Staph infection) then you are better off going to the doc and asking for those swabs/samples.

I would say that, taking into consideration your age and the nature of the lesions, that they are hormone related as well. Although their distribution is uncharacteristic (usually androgen linked stuff happens on the face and upper chest).



> Thanks you so much Emma! I'm going to do exactly that. I'll be scheduling an appointment with the docotor today for ASAP. I really want them gone .. fuck almost two years now.
> Once again thanks Emma! REALLY REALLY appricate it .. like I absoultey dispise my legs and are so embarrassed of them becuase of this ..


Not a problem Tom-tom! 

Ask the doc to do some basic tests like blood pressure (and to see if you have something called a posteral drop - that means he has to take it when you are lying and standing), blood tests to test some of the causes of fatigue (red cell count, iron stores - which is unlikely in a male of your age - but more likely if you have GIT issues, Vit B12, Folate... )... White cell count to test for underlying infections, CRP and ESR (underlying inflammatory diseases)... Hormone tests are more costly but could also be helpful if you don't find anything else (things to look at your stress hormones etc)...

You might also want to think about the impact of chronic stress, lack of sleep and your underlying personality... Cortisol, meletonin and seretonin have major impacts on things like energy, mood, insulin and blood sugar levels. So if you are chronically worried/ obsessing/ not getting enough sleep then all of these will have impacts as well...

How are you going with all of these things? Are you allowing yourself enough time to relax and rest?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 7, 2006)

Will post / reply tomorrow probably on my off period tomorrow morning .. omg soo tired .. been non-stop since 5am .. first day back to school , then straight to work till 8 , then I had to run all my errands an didn't get back home until 9pm and had to write out some stuff for people .. now it's 10:15 and I have to be up again tomorrow at 5am 
Damn school  hahaha yay back to my crazy hectic schedule .. I miss summer already.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sept 7*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator
*1:30 minute warm-up w/ intervals (4.8mph / 5.5mph / 6.8mph)
7 minutes intervals (11mph with 3% incline / 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1:30 minute cool down w/intervals (4.8mph / 5.5mph / 6.8mph)
10 minutes at 7.5mph
1:30 minute warm-up w/ intervals (4.8mph / 5.5mph / 6.8mph)
7 minutes intervals (11mph with 3% incline / 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1:30 minute cool down w/intervals (4.8mph / 5.5mph / 6.8mph)

6 sets of weighted work (and some single leged planks)
4 sets of rotator work


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, fibre 1
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 3 - whey
Meal 4 - Protein bar
Meal 5 - Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 6 - Scallops, corn starch, bean sprouts, chinese cabbage, onions, celery
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, fish oil, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3L


First day back to school sucked. Not the classes or anything .. I think I'm going to have it pretty easy with the only challenging class being Pre Calculus. But I had to go and get course stuff switched around as there was a mistake with my schedule, and then you know having to act all nice and cheerful to people I don't like ' Oh how was your summer?' and having ot lsiten to all their 'must tell' sotries  my favorite is the girl who hangs out with the 40 year old janitor at her work, and the 35 year old cashier as well and how they constantly fight over her, and have given her the keys to their apartments and did I mention one of them has 5 kids .. well maybe 4 becuase he doesnt' know if one is his or not? WTF why would you get involved with that?! WTF!!!!!!
Anyways ..
Then as soon as I got home had to get ready for work, then after work I went on a treasure hunt around town trying to find my Sugar free energy drink as I have bought all the stock from our Superstore and Wal-mart .. luckily they have some at sobery's though lol.
And damn I thought the course ' Food Science' was going to deal more with nutrtion .. but nope. It deals with food prcessing and packaging .. basically nothing to do with nutrtion. Midn you that's still a curious topic I'm interested in .. but I wish that there was at least one unit dealing with nutrtion


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 8, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Do you notice a correlation with your sleep?
> Do you know your blood pressure?
> Has it changed recently?
> When are you tired? Right from the time you get up? Worse as the day goes on? Worse after or before meals?


I notice a bit of correlation with my sleep .. I'm never really that tired when I first get up, but if I didn't get alot of sleep as the day goes on I'll feel it more. usually starting after my PWO meal is when I will be getting tired. Espically after every meal after that .. it was really really bad today. Came home on my off class and had a can of tuna .. after I went back to school I almost fell asleep. Then after lunch (protein bar) I feel asleep twice in bio .. I doozed off for 10 minutes each. And then after I got home and had some egg beaters I dozed off for another 15 minutes. Does that even make sense? Those meals were just basically protein (except the bar) .. .
No I don't know my blood pressure ..


Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok... Blurry vision is often a sign of very high blood sugar levels....
> Light headedness can be many things (related to blood pressure most of the time - especially if it is when you stand up too quickly - but it can also be due to low blood sugar)... Eye twitch - that often indicates one of a few things - the first being simply that you are spending too much time looking at computer screens/ TV ('tired eye'), there is also a chance of electrolyte disturbance (although usually this manifests elsewhere as well - eg: twitches and cramps all over) and the last is not getting enough sleep... [


I don't think the eye twitching is from staring at a screen for too long .. I get eye-twitching normally throughout the day .. but once I go to work .. or am presented with a stressful situation, my eyes literally just will not stop twitching. It's so anoyying ..


Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - once is fine... Occasionally twice is fine too (depends on intake)... If you start to go twice or more in a night then it is a sign of a problem...


ok good. I know before in th epast I would go 3-4 each night .. but then I cut my water intake down and cut it off 3-4 hours right before bed.


Emma-Leigh said:


> Right... when was that in relation to your recovery..?? You were just starting to eat 'right' again at that stage were you not? Increased fat etc?


Yup .. actually now that you mention it .. the higher my fat intake the worse my elgs are .. I just noticed that .. hmm


Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - dime..?? (Aussie here... I need demensions?!  )...


LOL!! okay .. hmm about the size of your tuhumbnail on your pinky finger ..That would be the really big ones. The smaller ones are just dots


Emma-Leigh said:


> Puss = infection... Which is probably good (although it may not seem good to you)... It is good because it helps to decrease the likelihood of things such as vasculitis type causes for the problem (which can be seen with some underlying disease processes)...
> 
> If you want to get to the bottom of the exact bacteria involved (although it is likely a Staph infection) then you are better off going to the doc and asking for those swabs/samples.


Defintly getting the swabs done ... my doctor went on vaction for two weeks  so my appointment isn't until the 26th ..


Emma-Leigh said:


> Ask the doc to do some basic tests like blood pressure (and to see if you have something called a posteral drop - that means he has to take it when you are lying and standing), blood tests to test some of the causes of fatigue (red cell count, iron stores - which is unlikely in a male of your age - but more likely if you have GIT issues, Vit B12, Folate... )... White cell count to test for underlying infections, CRP and ESR (underlying inflammatory diseases)... Hormone tests are more costly but could also be helpful if you don't find anything else (things to look at your stress hormones etc)...



Thansk Emma! I'll be asking for all of those! I really want to get to the bottom of this.


Emma-Leigh said:


> You might also want to think about the impact of chronic stress, lack of sleep and your underlying personality... Cortisol, meletonin and seretonin have major impacts on things like energy, mood, insulin and blood sugar levels. So if you are chronically worried/ obsessing/ not getting enough sleep then all of these will have impacts as well...



How are you going with all of these things? Are you allowing yourself enough time to relax and rest? [/quote]
ah .. sounds like me .. i've been really stressed lately and obessing about things and thoughts and memories .. family issues. I've been trying my best not to let them get to me .. 
Basically we just found out the real reason my brother got into drugs .. becuase Lew our biological father was abusing him and nearly killed him numerous times when he was younger. Makes sense as to why he tried killing himself twice right after Lew showed back up here .. 
So the news has hit me hard, and just a bunch of other stuff is going on as well that's not helping things out.
And although I'm having ungodly hard money issues I've decided that this year I'm not pickign up any extra shifts. I know what happened to me last year during school with the hours I worked, I burnt my body out. I need to relax/chill once in a while and can't work myself to the bone. 

Once again Emma thank you so much I really appricate you taking your time out to help me here! I'll know all the things I shoudl be getting my docotor to do as we both know from past experience my doctor can be a bit ... well shitty. hahaha.

Oh PS Adrian our town is so small we don't have dermotoligsts lol. The nearest one is in moncton and in order ot go see one you have to be refered to by your family doctor


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sept 8*

*Training - Full Body .. 3 x 8-12 .. :30RI
Starting: *- Sumo DL - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 6, 6, 6
*A1: *Standing DB OH Press - *25lbs* 11, 11, 9 pause 1
*A2: *Lying Leg Curl - *60lbs* 8, 8, 8
*B1: *Straight Arm Pulldown - *50lbs* 10, 10, 10
*B2: *Seated Face Pull - *50lbs* 10, 10, 10
*C1: *Concentration Curl - *25lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 9/9
*C2: *Away from Pulley Tri ext. - *80lbs* 9, 9, 9

I need to switch those concentration curls. They blow.
 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - muscle Milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt
*PWO* - Skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - tuna
Meal 4 - Protein bar
Meal 5 - Egg beater
Meal 6 - Tuna, bean sprouts, chinese cabbage, onions, celery
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, fish oil, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3.5L

Gah .. almost fell asleep so many times druing school. I did during bio twice haha I dozed off.
Also Scratch the whole ' No nutrition stuff in Food science' we did some stuff today during the second class and I knew everything! haha everyone in the class was like ' omg Lewie knows everything about this stuff ' and the teacher actually wanted me to add information to wherever possible and offer my opioion on statics and recommended stuff (such as how 45-65% of the general publics calories shoudl come from carbohydrates and stuff liek that) it felt nice to actually know what was going on during one of my classes  .. now pre-calculus .. that's another ball game .. I think I understood maybe one of the questions???  I'm not fucked for that class?? I'm not going to fail?? I am.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Oh PS Adrian our town is so small we don't have dermotoligsts lol. The nearest one is in moncton and in order ot go see one you have to be refered to by your family doctor


oh .. ok.. You could also try wearing loose fitting pants. None of those tight jeans that you mentioned that you like. They might be irratating your legs and making the condition worse. 

And, IMO, stay far far away in distance and emotionally from that druggie deadbeat ex-dad. He sounds like nothing but trouble and will only drag you down and make use of you. Dosent matter if he is your birth father. Dosent make him worth anything more. JMHO


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I notice a bit of correlation with my sleep .. I'm never really that tired when I first get up, but if I didn't get alot of sleep as the day goes on I'll feel it more.


 
Ok - your first goal should then be to start to get good, solid sleeps my boy!  As a teenager you already have a higher sleep requirement than most...

Additionally - have you considered swapping your workouts to evenings? At your age your carcardian rhythm is a little different - you are 'programmed' to go to sleep later and get up later (your 'night' shifts to begin at 10pm ish and end at 10am ish)... 

So you getting up so early in the morning may be compounding things. 



> usually starting after my PWO meal is when I will be getting tired. Espically after every meal after that..


What is the cal/ macro break down of your pre and post workout meals? When do you eat them in relation to working out?



> it was really really bad today. Came home on my off class and had a can of tuna .. after I went back to school I almost fell asleep. Then after lunch (protein bar) I feel asleep twice in bio .. I doozed off for 10 minutes each. And then after I got home and had some egg beaters I dozed off for another 15 minutes. Does that even make sense? Those meals were just basically protein (except the bar) .. .


Well - The 'pure protein' meals may well be the cause of your problems. Your body needs MORE than protein alone.... What macro balance are you running at the moment?



> No I don't know my blood pressure ..


Ask your doc to check! 



> actually now that you mention it .. the higher my fat intake the worse my elgs are .. I just noticed that .. hmm


Ok - this is not necessarily related to your DIET - but the change your diet induced in YOU... That is, more fats in your diet/ better diet (when you recovered) = recovery of your testosterone levels = more likely to get skin issues...



> LOL!! okay .. hmm about the size of your tuhumbnail on your pinky finger ..That would be the really big ones. The smaller ones are just dots


Right.... And all of them have 'pus' in them - even the small ones?

Also - are they related to your shaving/waxing? Do you have ingrown hairs in them?



> Defintly getting the swabs done ... my doctor went on vaction for two weeks  so my appointment isn't until the 26th ..


Ok.... Not an issue - if they have been around for this long, then a few more weeks is not going to hurt... If you are going to get samples taken then just try not to 'fiddle' with them - as you will change the results (so don't put antibacterial ointment or anything on them).



> i've been really stressed lately and obessing about things and thoughts and memories .. family issues. I've been trying my best not to let them get to me ..
> Basically we just found out the real reason my brother got into drugs .. becuase Lew our biological father was abusing him and nearly killed him numerous times when he was younger. Makes sense as to why he tried killing himself twice right after Lew showed back up here ..
> So the news has hit me hard, and just a bunch of other stuff is going on as well that's not helping things out.
> And although I'm having ungodly hard money issues I've decided that this year I'm not pickign up any extra shifts. I know what happened to me last year during school with the hours I worked, I burnt my body out. I need to relax/chill once in a while and can't work myself to the bone.


 Oh Tom... I am so sorry to hear about the issues with your father and brother...   That is horrible. Have you considered talking to anyone about this stuff? Could you go and talk to the school councellor? Even if you bring it up with your doc when you go and see him? Sometimes just verbalising things that are causing you inner termoil can be enough to help straighten out some of the thoughts running through your head.

I am glad that you have recognised that you do need to have some time to yourself though.... Even if you just set aside 2 hrs a week where you can focus on relaxing and unwinding - it may well do you the world of good....

Stress (emotional and physical) + no sleep + not the right balance of food +/- underlying illness (both your tummy and anything else going on) is going to be wearing you down and this is not going to be helping either your blood sugar or your hunger/ binge triggers...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> oh .. ok.. You could also try wearing loose fitting pants. None of those tight jeans that you mentioned that you like. They might be irratating your legs and making the condition worse.


hahaha when I said I liek my jeans tight I didn't mean SKIN TIGHT. I jsut don't like ' baggy' jeans lol. Besides as it stands all my jeans are a size too big for me. I need to go out and buy some more ..


BulkMeUp said:


> And, IMO, stay far far away in distance and emotionally from that druggie deadbeat ex-dad. He sounds like nothing but trouble and will only drag you down and make use of you. Dosent matter if he is your birth father. Dosent make him worth anything more. JMHO


Yup, I've already reached that point in my life years ago. The problem is, is that lukie hasn't .. he craves a father figure. and when he went looking for one he only got hurt. That's one of the big differences between me and him. I've come to terms with our family and how fucked up it is, he hasn't. He craves a 'normal' family life .. and he can never get it. So he turns to drugs for his release, instead of actually trying to face his problems and talk to people about them..


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - your first goal should then be to start to get good, solid sleeps my boy!  As a teenager you already have a higher sleep requirement than most...
> 
> Additionally - have you considered swapping your workouts to evenings? At your age your carcardian rhythm is a little different - you are 'programmed' to go to sleep later and get up later (your 'night' shifts to begin at 10pm ish and end at 10am ish)...
> 
> So you getting up so early in the morning may be compounding things.


I know  .. it just doesn't fit in my schedule .. I try and get no less than 6 hours a night, perferably I like to get around 7 hours. 
Working out in the evenings isn't an option .. My days are typically like this. School till 3, work 4 - 8, 8 - 10/11 prep for tomorrow or do homework. So the only time is in the mornings ..



Emma-Leigh said:


> What is the cal/ macro break down of your pre and post workout meals? When do you eat them in relation to working out?


lol They're not good lets say.
It's basically all fibre and protein. I have a bit of carbs from the cottage cheese and skim milk and I do have oatmeal pre workout for weights. But I don't think this is the case .. I did this in Toronto and I was fine there ..



Emma-Leigh said:


> Well - The 'pure protein' meals may well be the cause of your problems. Your body needs MORE than protein alone.... What macro balance are you running at the moment?


hahah no idea. High protein, low fat, and mediumish carbs .. I plan on eating tons monday night so I've been prepping myself for then. Just eating tons of protein really with some carbs here and there + my fish oil.
But normally, it's less protein and alot more carbs. Fats stay fairly low.


Emma-Leigh said:


> Right.... And all of them have 'pus' in them - even the small ones?
> 
> Also - are they related to your shaving/waxing? Do you have ingrown hairs in them?


yup all pus. And yes a small amount have ingrown hairs .. but then I 'll have places on my legs where the hair doesn't even come out of the skin, and continues to grown underneath. So I have to squeeze it for them to pop out over the skin. For the most part those are gone .. they started when I started waxing, but I haven't done that in a while. And as a result ingrowns have stoped coming slowly..


Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok.... Not an issue - if they have been around for this long, then a few more weeks is not going to hurt... If you are going to get samples taken then just try not to 'fiddle' with them - as you will change the results (so don't put antibacterial ointment or anything on them).


Ok, all I've been doing is mostrizing them .. shoudl I even stop that?


Emma-Leigh said:


> Oh Tom... I am so sorry to hear about the issues with your father and brother...   That is horrible. Have you considered talking to anyone about this stuff? Could you go and talk to the school councellor? Even if you bring it up with your doc when you go and see him? Sometimes just verbalising things that are causing you inner termoil can be enough to help straighten out some of the thoughts running through your head.


Thansk emma. I'm good though, as horrible as this sounds, it isn't toof ar out of the box for my family. My family is so dysfunctunional .. that this is just another 'thing' . So it's been on my mind yes, but in the grand schemes of things the thought isn't destroying me.


Emma-Leigh said:


> I am glad that you have recognised that you do need to have some time to yourself though.... Even if you just set aside 2 hrs a week where you can focus on relaxing and unwinding - it may well do you the world of good....


mm tell me about it. I didn't go to work today, even though the extra shift/money would of really helped .. isntead I stayed home all day and just relaxed. So peacefull ..


Emma-Leigh said:


> Stress (emotional and physical) + no sleep + not the right balance of food +/- underlying illness (both your tummy and anything else going on) is going to be wearing you down and this is not going to be helping either your blood sugar or your hunger/ binge triggers...


 .. the only reason I haven't done any emotional eating is becuase I literally have 50 cents to my name. Another reason I haven't been able ot eat all too much lately. I'm already 130 bucks in the whole (bills and grocery loans) ... 
Hoping with my paycheck on monday I can get everythign back on check .. including my diet. (well techincally tuesday for the diet .. because fuck monday I'm eating alot of ice-cream/chips in front of one of my favorite tv shows. There is nothing more relaxing to me.)


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 9, 2006)

*Sept 9*

*Training - Cardio + Bi + Core
*10 minutes eliptical
10 minutes treadmill
10 minutes stepper
5 minutes bike
5 minutes stepper
5 minutes treamill

1 set of drag curls 
2 sets of DB Curls

6 sets of ab stuff (weighted + rotational + planks)

Did some bicep stuff just becuase I feel liek I get nothing out of those stupid concentration curls I do on Friday.


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, yogurt, fibre 1, whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - Egg beater
Meal 4 - Tuna
Meal 5 - Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 6 - Egg whites, broccoli
Meal 7 - Lettuce, tuna, yogurt
Meal 8 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3.5L

Just completely relaxed today.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 10, 2006)

*Aug 10*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' oats, yogurt, lettuce
Meal 2 - Skim milk , fibre 1 cereal, whey
Meal 3 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, 
Meal 4 - Egg beater
Meal 5 - Chicken, broccoli
Meal 6 - Tuna, fish oil
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, fish oil, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3.5L

Almost 300G of protein today! 
did nothign except went to work.
mmm ice-cream and doritos and protein bars and fibre 1 cereal tomorrow night. I'll be dreaming of it.
I'm also offically the leanest I've ever been.   
Need sleep  gotta be up for school tomorrow!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 11, 2006)

*Sept 11*

*Training - Full Body .. low rep workout
Starting: *ATG Squats - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *165lbs* 4, 4, 4 -:45RI- *175lbs* 4, 4, 4 WOW 
*A1: *Military Press - *80lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*A2: *Single Leg Db SLDL - *30lbs* 5/5, 4/4, 4/4, 4/4
*B1: *WG Lat Pulldown - *110lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4 *80lbs* 15
*B2: *Decline Bench Press - *135lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4 *DB Press - *30lbs* 15
*C1: *BB Curl - *70lbs* 8, 8, 6, 6
*C2: *Pulldown - *80lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8 

interesting workout .. well I started my squats and I was liek ' huh .. this is a bit easier than I was expecting ..' but I decided not to push it becuase my lower back has been aggrivated for the past week or two. I finish my three sets and then I realize .. I was 10lbs off. So being the OCD retard I am I decide in that split second to do my 3 sets over using the proper weight. And then I realized I don't have time to do it .. so I cut down the regular 2:00RIs down to :45 second RI's .. WOW, WOW WOW! my legs were dead and I wanted to die? They were.
And then doing only 4 reps for WG Lat pulldown and bench press didn't feel .. 'fullfilling' so I did one set of 15 for each.
And I'm also really hating LOW rep work for my arms .. so I ups the 4-6 to 6-8 for this workout.


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, yogurt, fibre 1, whey
*PWO* - whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - Egg beater
Meal 4 - Tuna
Meal 5 - 3 cups of fibre 1, 1 protein bar, .5L of strawberry cheesecake ice-cream, 1 big bag of pepper n'jack doritos, 12" hamburger pizza, 4 rice cakes, 1L of Cookie dough with brownie chucks ice - cream

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 3.5L

Well I offically have 'abs' .. or well I did. 
That was my last binge. I didn't enjoy it at all, I couldn't stop no matter how hard I tried and I did something I'm not proud of afterwards. I got too out of control and my mind set was fucked.
Now to study for a pre-calc quiz.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 12, 2006)

good luck on the quiz! i luv u! forever and always!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> That was my last binge. I didn't enjoy it at all, I couldn't stop no matter how hard I tried and I did something I'm not proud of afterwards. I got too out of control and my mind set was fucked.




Planned treats are one thing... Planned binges - well - you don't need me to tell you that it is a different story entirely...

Hope you are not feeling too yicky today?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2006)

nice squats, but 8 sets  As it is a full body, you need to take things a bit easy. I know, i  feel like doing more sometimes, esp with low rep stuff. I guess we are used to the higher rep stuff. But for the low reps, try and focus on strength. Up the weighte a bit even if you have to do pyramid set. And even though you might not be winded at the end, you must take the longer rest.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.
*Emma ->* Completely agreed. It's one thing to be in a social setting and to pig out on a bunch of food. It's another thing to diet down for a week becuase you want to pig out on a monday night all alone. Completely different ball field. And I won' tbe doing that anymore .. I mean if I'm in a social setting or if just my body is craving food in that split second, then hell ya I'll eat alot. But I won't be 'binging' all by myself in a chair in front of a tv.
*Adrian -> * lol it was really only 6 sets (+ two warm-up sets). I accidently did the wrong weight for the 3 sets I was suppos to. So I re-did another 3 sets with the weight I was suppos to. I've been doign low rep (3-6) for like the past 3 routines, so I know all about ' not feeling fufilled'  .. but I know what my body can and can't handle  (at least when it comes ot training .. food though  )


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> *Emma ->* Completely agreed. It's one thing to be in a social setting and to pig out on a bunch of food. It's another thing to diet down for a week becuase you want to pig out on a monday night all alone. Completely different ball field. And I won' tbe doing that anymore .. I mean if I'm in a social setting or if just my body is craving food in that split second, then hell ya I'll eat alot. But I won't be 'binging' all by myself in a chair in front of a tv.


 
So glad you acknowledge this tom-tom.... 

You REALLY need to be careful - this sort of thing becomes 'addictive' and, as you know, you have an addictive personality - so setting up a binge pattern like this is the last thing you need to do. Not only does it screw with your mind, but it is BAD news for your body too (especially if you are starting to purge too - which, I imagine, is what you were not proud of afterwards??).

Try to discover what leads you to want to do it...  What are you trying to 'replace' with the food? Is it that you are bored? Lonely? Is it just becoming a 'habit'? Is it for an emotional need? Do you ENJOY the idea of it (that is - eating lots and not having to suffer the 'fat' concequences)?

You might also want to try to minimise the PHYSIOLOGICAL triggers for this type of thing as well - So that means you need to get your diet back on track in general..... 

You know you do not need me to tell you that your diet has 'issues' at the moment... You can't live on protein alone... If you want to drop carbs then this is fine - but replace it with fats. Eating massive amounts of protein (+ a little fiber) is not smart (plus - you do realise that eating a massive excess of protein is basically the same as eating carbs anyway right?)... 

At the moment you need about 200g protein (if you want you could do 200g complete protein)... That means serves of about 25-30g protein per meal (if you have 7-8 meals/day)... Then do fats/ carbs for the rest of your energy... 

If you are going to do Keto then either do a TKD (around workouts)... Or CKD (carb ups)... But if you are developing binging behaviour then I would REALLY suggest against this... What you need at the moment is just to be sensible and to practice MODERATION.

For neurohormonal 'happiness' you may also want to do a few simple things like making sure you get 100g carbs/day... And I would strongly suggest you gGet some fruit back into your diet too (Make sure you are getting your omega-3 fats too).


For your workouts - If you are not happy with the really low rep stuff then consider shifting... No point in doing it if you do not enjoy it...!! You could always stick to rotations... Make up 2 workouts each in two different rep ranges (so 4 different workouts) and do something like this:
Workout 1: 6-8 reps
Workout 2: 10-15 reps
Workout 3: 6-8 reps
ROTATE THE NEXT WEEK AND DO....
Workout 4: 10-15 reps
Workout 1: 6-8 reps
Workout 2: 10-15 reps


And now I REALLY have to go.... 
 

Be careful tom-tom... You are young  and you need to be careful that you do not start to set yourself up for 'failure' like you are starting to do... It is a bad pattern to get into.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2006)

*Sept 12*

*Training - Cardio + Core
*basically 20 minutes of interval stuff
then 10 minutes of steady state stuff

6 sets for abs ( weighted + planks)

No time for rotator Cuff


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, yogurt, fibre 1, whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - egg beater
Meal 4 - chicken
Meal 5 - tuna, egg whites, fish oil
Meal 6 - tuna
Meal 7 - Egg beater
Meal 8 - Tuna, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Was a bit bloated this morning. But right now I feel pretty good and Like I didn't even binge 

Okay so today was the student ID pictures .. for grade 12's it's tradition that we fuck up our pictures, becuase it doesn't matter. The only point of these pictures are for school records and our student card. Our grad pics are what counts. So everyone blacks out teeth, or puts on wigs, or props, or hats, or draw in uni-brows or moles or does fucked up faces etc. So I had a mo-hawk done up and a uni-brow and a mole drawn in. Well I get to schol and the new princiapl is going crazy! He wouldn't let anyone wear props, made everyone erase stuff from their face, gave the picture people strict orders not to take anyones pic that was doing a weird facial experession. what an asshole!! .. he didn't see me .. which was good. and it wouldn't matter becuase my hair had half a tub of styling wax and a half a bottle of hair spray. It wasn't coming down.  So I'm near the front of the line and he leaves the gym for a quick second so I go straight to the front of the line to get my pic before he sees me. Well I manage to get the picture and as I'm walking away the new principal is coming back and sees me and screams 'Lewie get that stuff off your face right now! Youcan not have that in your picture' and then I was like ' I already took my picture ..' and he went to say somethign but he saw someone trying to fuck up their picture so he turned to yell at them and I turned to walk away very quickly and I got half way across the gym and he screams LEWIE!! so I went back to him and he was like ' If you don't go wipe that sutff off your face and re-take your picture YOU WILL NOT BE IN THE YEARBOOK! (meaning my grad picture and my grad write-up!) .. ASSHOLE! .. everyone in teh gym was staring at us, he's such a fuckign freak! UGH! so I go wipe the stuff off and I go back into the gym and everyones like ' omg lewie thank god he saw you before he saw Ray.' Apparently right after I left to wipe the stuff off this guy, Ray, had a blonde wig on and was about to get his picture taken when the principal came up to him ripped the wig off of rays head and RIPPED THE WIG IN HALF! HE THEN STARTED KICKING THE WIG UP AND DOWN THE GYM AND JUMPING UP AND DOWN ON IT SCREAMING AT EVERYONE ABOUT HOW THIS WASN'T FUNNY!' he fucking snapped hardcore!! .. he's such as asshole .. fuck he ruined our grade 12 tradtion. Stupid fucker I hate him so much! .. at least I had my fuckign mo-hawk.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> So glad you acknowledge this tom-tom....
> 
> You REALLY need to be careful - this sort of thing becomes 'addictive' and, ..<snip>


I know .. I really needed an eye opener. 
I know why I do it .. it's becuase I'm obessed with food. I love to eat .. eating just .. makes me so happy. there's nothing I liek to do more .. and what makes it better? Eating huge amounts in one sitting. I do enjoy the idea of eating tons and not suffering the 'fat' concequences .. although I know it's not even true. I know that binging followed by a purge doesn't get 'rid of the calories' and at best you can only get rid of about 50% of them .. but I don't know .. I still did it. But I have to stop. No more eating like that just for the hell of it. No more.


Emma-Leigh said:


> You know you do not need me to tell you that your diet has 'issues' at the moment... <snip>


Ya .. I really need to fix up things ,and I've been meaning too ..
I do realize that eating excessive amount of protien is the same as eating carbs (glucose wise) .. the only reason I've been eating nearly 300G is becuase I was going for the whole thermogenic effect .. but that's kinda pointless isn't it?
I dont' mean to do a keto type diet at all .. the only reason I was only eating protein was I was trying to prep myself for the binge and fo rwhen it happened maybe not feel so bad after doing it (like that worked ) .. I did a kind of 'damage control' type diet today lol .. but hopefully starting tomorrow I'm getting back into my regular diet habits.
Carbs pre and post workout again.
aiming for about 210-240G protein
6G of fishies (have always been takign this)
And will continue will about the 70G of fibre.
And eating whatever carb choices I want. mix of healthy/non-healthy. 
My only issue Is now I always find it hard to fit in fats .. calorie wise I mean. I generally would perfer the cup of Ice-cream compared to the TBSP of peanut butter .. I guess I gotta get out of that habit though.
And I'll try and get some more fruit starting next week 

My only issue that I'm concerned about really is ... calories. I have NO CLUE what my maintenance is .. I'm going to maybe try for 2000-2200 cals of my rest day, 2400 on cardio days and 2800 on weight days .. hopefully thats reasonable. And I was thinking about trying to get my metabolism back to it's old point before I started dieting like mad .. maybe try increasing calories by 100 every two weeks or so? ..



Emma-Leigh said:


> For your workouts - <snip>


haha it's not that I don't enjoy low rep workouts (they are actually probably my favorite), the reason I did those two sets with 15 reps is for experimenting. I'm comign up at the end of this reoutine and plan on deloading for a week (or even taking a week off .. it's been 21 weeks now without even so much as a deloading week ) then creating a new routine. I was think a 4x split with 4 seperate rep ranges. 4-6 , 6-8/10 , 10-15, 15-20. I want to try experimenting with the higher rep ranges and some cardio afterwards.



Emma-Leigh said:


> And now I REALLY have to go....
> 
> 
> Be careful tom-tom... You are young  and you need to be careful that you do not start to set yourself up for 'failure' like you are starting to do... It is a bad pattern to get into.


Thank you so much Emma. I really appricate you writting all that out for me. I don't know why I did all that .. fuck I hated myself so much afterwards. I felt like shit. My heart was hurting while ating the food, during the pruging and afterwards, my legs were cramping up and I had a bad headache. (I made sure to take lots of pottasium today). And your 100% right this is not a good spiral of events to get myself back into .. and I won't. I refuse. Fixing the diet starting tomorrow, even if I am still a bit 'puffy'. Health is more important.
Once agian thanks Emma  Love ya.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 13, 2006)

*Sept 13*

*Training - Full body .. 4 x 6-8 .. :45RI
Starting: *Bench press - *2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 4, 4, 3+1failed rep 
*A1: *Leg Press - *380lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*A2: *Bent over BB Row - *115lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6
*B1: *DB Bulgarian Squats - *35lbs* 7/7, 7/7, 6/6, 6/6
*B2: *Db Side Lateral Raises - *20lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*C1: *BTN Pulldown - *100lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*C2: *Incine DB Flies - *35lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6

Whoo-hoo!!! First time I've ever Benched my own Bodyweight!! (lol well I weigh 137lbs so techincally I'm still 2lbs over, but I'm counting it anyways!! hahah) 

OMFG those bulgarian squats .. fuck!! .. my hammies/glutes are dead just absoultly dead! .. step calss shall be fun tomorrow morning haha.


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle milk n'oats, lettuce, yogurt
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Egg beater, olive oil, oat bran, FF SF jello pudding mix
Meal 5 - Chicken, fish oil, brocolli
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Arg so the first day that I 'fix' up my diet and make it a bit better I felt like shit. No energy all day .. actually fell asleep AT WORK! .. we were so slow .. there was a point for an hour where there was not one order .. so I was reading a nutrtion book, nex thing I knew I was laying face down on the deep-freezer cause I feel asleep. And I got 7.5 hours of sleep last night so you would think I'd be fine  Oh well .. maybe tomorrow 

Also I've decided that I'm ending this week, doing a de-loading week and then starting a new program .. I know I want to get back into a 4x split .. goign to try experimenting with higher rep ranges (12-15 or maybe even 15-20 .. ) and I know i want to do 'full bodyish' .. maybe a heavy/light push/pull workout? ... or just a full body .. maybe doign alternating or supersetting for the higher rep stuff?? ..  really going have to think on it and figure out what I want to give a shot!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 14, 2006)

woohoo! nice bench! and yea, those bulgarian squats can be NAS-TYYYY!! but I do like them, tho. Didnt that new principal know thats what you guys did every year?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> woohoo! nice bench! and yea, those bulgarian squats can be NAS-TYYYY!! but I do like them, tho. Didnt that new principal know thats what you guys did every year?


LOL maybe a good bench for me  .. but a bench in general  .. bah it sucks! .. If I could bench up to 160 or even 180 I'd be happy .. that will be a long ways away though! probably years hahaha.
ooo you don't even know half of it .. try the bulgarian squats using a BB .. they get even nastier even faster. 
Ok the principal wasn't a 'new principal' it was actually the vice-principal. This is what happened at our school. Our regular Principal Mr. Blum and our regualr vice-princiapl is Mr. D (lol it's a french name so I'll call him Mr.D). Well Mr. Blum decided that this eyar he jsut wanted to be a regualr teacher, so they hired a guy named Scott Millner to be our new principal this year, but a week before the school opened Scot Milner got a promption to the school board .. leaving our school principal-less. So they hired some random guy that noone know the name of that just walks aroudn to be our 'principal' until they can find another person. So really the vice principal, mr. D is calling all the shots currently and no one likes him and he's an asshole and that's why he fucked up our tradition. Cuase he's an asshole and this year he has the power to decide what we can't and can do.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 14, 2006)

*Sept 14*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio + Core
*4 sets of rotator cuff

1:30 minutes of interval warm-up
7 minutes of HIIT
1:30 minutes of interval cool-down
10 minutes at 7.5mph
1:30 minutes of interval warm-up
7 minutes of HIIT
1:30 minutes of interval cool-down

6 sets of core (weighted, rotational and planks)


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - whey, lettuce, yogurt, fibre 1
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 3 - Tuna, PB
Meal 4 - Protein Bar
Meal 5 - Egg beater, olive oil, FF SF jello pudding, oat bran
Meal 6 - Hamburger, broccoli, fish oil, almonds
Meal 7 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, fish oil, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Sometimes being skinny sucks 
I was at work and we just hired this new girl .. well me and her were talkign about how I must be sick of chinese food and I explained to her not really becuase as a kid I ate fries and stuff and now, I'm into nutrition and I follow a healthy meal plan. And then she was like 'oh thats good .. I was going to ask you if you even ate anything ..' and I was like ' hey I'm not that skinny!' and she's like ' O ya .. your skinny enough.' and then I started laughing and was like ' i'm a bodybuilder. I train and eat like a bodybuilder' and she broke out laughing and went 'hahah ya right.' and walked away and I was liek ' No I'm serious ..' and shes liek ' really? no your pullin gmy leg' and then went and talked with liek ym mom and told her and my mom was like ' O yes he's right into that stuff' and then allt he other workers jumped in and went ' You have no idea .. you eats around 6 - 8 times a day' and she's like' no your all joking with me ..' It took her 5 minutes and a flash of my 'guns' to make her believe I'm a 'bodybuilder' lol.
And then I went to the Pharmacy after work to buy some Ketostix's ... the pharmacist gave me the weirdest look in the world and was hesitant to seel them to me. She was like ' Do you even know what these are for? .. ' and I was like ' ya ..' and then she woudl kidna look at it .. then at me .. and was really hesitant.  I just wanted to go ' yes I eat. And no I'm not buying these cause I'm on a diet.'

Other than that day was very good  espically sine I got only 5.5 hours of sleep last night. I only almost feel asleep once during Bio .. and then after I got home and ate Meal 5 I was full of energy .. went to work and was dancing to my MP3 player .. haven't felt so good in a while


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 15, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Sometimes being skinny sucks



bump to this! Remember how people who just gawk when we told them we met on a bodybuilding website. Good times my friend!

Why do you need keto stix? Is someone following in the footsteps of others....(CKD?)


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL!!! bahaha .. it's 100x worse for you! I can only imagine!
I personally love the looks we get when we tell people we met on a bodybuilding website! it's soo funny!

I got the keto stix becuase I've notice my urine / breath were a bit smelly and I've been getting bad headaches .. and not so much blurry vision but .. hmm hard to explain .. liek I'm looking at something and my eyes can't focus or something and the text or whatever it is I'm looking at seems to kinda go away .. then back at me .. hard to explain. .. so I wanted to make sure I'm NOT in ketos and was going to start eating more carbs if I was. 
I'm inbetween negative and trace amounts, so all is good 

WRITTING YOU AN E-MAIL TONIGHT OR ON MY OFF CLASS THIS MORNING!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 15, 2006)

*Sept 15*

*Training - Full Body .. 3 x 8-12 .. :30RI
Starting: *Sumo DL - 2:00RI - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 4, 4, 4
*A1: *Standing DB Press - *30lbs* 9, 8 *25lbs* 8
*A2: *Lying Leg Curl - *60lbs* 9 *55lbs* 9, 8
*B1: *Straight Arm Pulldowns - *50lbs* 11, 11, 11
*B2: *Seated Face Pull - *50lbs* 11, 11, 11
*C1: *DB Curl - *25lbs* 10, 10, 10
*C2: *CG Bench Press - *85lbs* 10, 8 / away from pull ext. *80lbs* 10

omg this was intense. I decided to go to failure on practically everything and decreased tempo ... wow. By the end I was dead and I had the owrse headache in the world, that seemed to keep comign back at me thorughout the day.
And thus ends the last workout of this routine.
Doign cardio tomorrow and then starting a deloading week.
I've been doign lots of reading today on rep ranges and such, about 4 hours worth to be exact  .. including Lyle Mcdonalds articles on periodization. I plan on trainign 4x a week this time, doing 4-6 , 6 - 8 , 12-15 , 15-20 .. see how it goes. Goign to try workign on both ends of the hypertrophy spectrum .. I've never really gone over 12 reps before, but I'm excited to see how it is.
I've also learned about nhow important TUT is .. I know that my lengths for each set are good, but I don't think I'm ephasizing the proper coutns on the proper portions of the lift.


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt
Peri/PWO - skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - SF FF ice-cream, chicken
Meal 4 - Egg beater, olive oil, oat bran (maybe fish oil? I forget)
Meal 5 - xtra lean hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, fish oil
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

FRIDAY! thank god .. sleeping in tomorrow .. I'm exhausted and jsut worn otu. Fuck sleep really isn't underrated when it comes to recovery .. gah. My muscles feel ' heavy' all the time now and I'm exhausted. But then again I have been trainign now 21 weeks without even so much as a deload week .. so this upcoming week is a well needed rest 
 now bed for hopefully 9 hours of sleep!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sept. 16*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Core
*10 minute Interval On Steeper (HR ~ 150-156)
10 minute Steady State on Steeper (HR~ 145-155)
10 minute Interval on Steeper (HR ~ 155-165)

4 sets of Rotator

6 sets of core (weighted/rotational/single-leged planks)

 fucking hardcore workout. My steady state stuff didn't really work out haha .. my heart rate just kept racing up to the 150's. Omg .. I was sweating so much my shirt was so drenched that litereally the sweat started to come through my sweater. It was fuckign sick as hell I was dripping everywhere. hahaha.
Okay doign a deload this week then starting a new routine probably saturday.


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - lettuce, yogurt, whey, fibre 1
Meal 2 - Whey
Meal 3 - Lettuce, yogurt, CC, fibre 1
Meal 4 - xtra lean hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, fish oil, quick oats
Meal 5 - Egg beater, oat bran, olive oil
Meal 6 - Broccoli, xtra lean hamburger, almonds, fish oil, Emma-leighs Gummi worms 
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Got 10 hours of sleep last night 
Also .. I think I'm goign through a growth spurt .. in the last month I've grown to 5'9  
Also lately I've been addicted to hamburger meat. a) It's free for me and b) TESTOSTERONE!  hahaha
Now I'm tired as hell and I'm goign to go to bed and hope to get another 10 hours.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh I also noticed something tonight.
While doing a stoamch vaccumm if I flex my abs, the top part of my abs show through really really well! Like not just 'definition' but the actual abs!  ... but ..  .. my abs are lop-sided  damn genes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Sometimes being skinny sucks
> I was at work and we just hired this new girl .. well me and her were talkign about how I must be sick of chinese food and I explained to her not really becuase as a kid I ate fries and stuff and now, I'm into nutrition and I follow a healthy meal plan. And then she was like 'oh thats good .. I was going to ask you if you even ate anything ..' and I was like ' hey I'm not that skinny!' and she's like ' O ya .. your skinny enough.' and then I started laughing and was like ' i'm a bodybuilder. I train and eat like a bodybuilder' and she broke out laughing and went 'hahah ya right.' and walked away and I was liek ' No I'm serious ..' and shes liek ' really? no your pullin gmy leg' and then went and talked with liek ym mom and told her and my mom was like ' O yes he's right into that stuff' and then allt he other workers jumped in and went ' You have no idea .. you eats around 6 - 8 times a day' and she's like' no your all joking with me ..' It took her 5 minutes and a flash of my 'guns' to make her believe I'm a 'bodybuilder' lol.



*sniff sniff* whats that i smell? Me winning the pizza challenge??!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 17, 2006)

*Setp 17*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 -Lettuce, yogurt, CC, fibre 1, fish oil 
Meal 2 - hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, quick oats, almonds
Meal 3 - Lettuce, yogurt, egg beater, olive oil
Meal 4 - hamburger, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 5 - Chicken, almonds
Meal 6 - hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

*Adrian -  *BAHAHA! You wish!! 

haha I've eaten over 2lbs of Hamburger since Friday.
did nothign today except went to work and have been struggling with making a new routine lol.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 18, 2006)

*Sept 18*

*Training - Deload ...* 1:30RI for everything
*Squats - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *115lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Supine Bent Over BB Row - **60lbs* 12, 12, 12
*DB Press - **20lbs* 12, 12, 12
*CG Pulldown - **65lbs* 12, 12
*Seated DB Press - **15lbs* 12, 12, 12
*DB RDL - **20lbs* 12, 12

3 sets of core stuff

VERY light workout. I think this is the plan for the rest of the deload
Tues - OFF
Wed -OFF
Thurs - Deload # 2
Fri - OFF
Sat - Back at it.

Yes .. absoutley no cardio 
This way I can give one of my new workouts a trial run and get a feel for it and see what kind of time I'm looking at so in case if it's a bit much it doesn't hit me in the face when I'm rushing to get to school on time.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, Muscle Milk n'oats, yogurt
*PERI/PWO* skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - fish oil, hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, quick oats
Meal 3 - Lettuce, yogurt, CC, almonds, fibre 1
Meal 4 - Egg beater, olive oil, quick oats
Meal 5 - Hamburger, pear, fish oil
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Just ran some errands today (bank stuff / grocery shopping etc.) mm now sleep  .. and I get an extra hours worth becuase of no gym!! (should I be upset or happy??)


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 19, 2006)

*Training - 40 minutes of stretching*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Quick oats, whey, apple, PB
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, apple, fishies, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Tuna, pear, almonds, fibre 1
Meal 4 - Hamburger 
Meal 5 - Egg beater, olive oil, quick oats, fishies, 
Meal 6 - Hamburger, broccoli, almonds
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Gah .. I can't fucking wait for my doctors appointment next week.
I keep getting these flashes of pain through my head, right around the top/forehead area .. and my eyes are getting really messed to. It's like if I'm looking at something all of a sudden my eyes hurt and things go slightly blurry around the edges of my sight and my eyes feel like they're 'bulging' out of my head. I then have to blink or look away from whatever I'm lookign at for it to go away. And on otp of all of that I keep getting these weird feelings in my chest .. normally near my heart, but today it was on the oppostie side of my heart 
And on top of that another piece of my gum came off!!  once again on the bottom of my teeth .. it's smaller than what the other peice was and it's on the left front bottom tooth. Not noticeable unless I pull my lip down and poitn it out. So I shoudl call the dentist again ..
Anyways off to bed. Yay I don't have to work tomorrow  instead I get to study for tests


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmm... Headaches... Does anything bring them on? Do you get any odd 'sensations' beforehand (eg: funny smell, odd feeling?)... 

To me it sounds a little like 'cluster headaches'... They are common in young males.... and often have eye signs too...

And what do you mean by a 'weird feeling in your chest'? What type of feeling? Pain? Heaviness? Dullness? Sharp? Crushing? Burning? Electric?

And Eep!! Another bit of your gum came off?!  Arggg... You GOT to get that checked! That CAN NOT be healthy!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 20, 2006)

strange about your gums! shouldnt happen. I can understand one piece that may have beome disloged and in thie came off. Do you see any other areas that look off color (a bit greyish)?


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 20, 2006)

By the time you're ready to come to Toronto, you'll have veneers AND fake gums, lol. Kidding. Definitely get that checked out. Does it hurt?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 20, 2006)

*Sept 20*

*Training - 30 minutes of stretching*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Quick oats, whey, apple, PB
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, apple, fishies, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Tuna, pear, almonds, fibre 1, Yogen Fruz
Meal 4 - Hamburger 
Meal 5 - Egg beater, olive oil, quick oats, fishies, 
Meal 6 - Hamburger, broccoli, PB
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4L

Thansk guys .. 
Nothing brings the headaches on. I don't think it's the cluster headaches. Because it's not HORRIBLE OMG I"M GOING TO DIE head pain and they aren't connected to the eye things. .. it's like a quick throb that is kinda of near where your hairline is and then will go away. The most I get is liek 4 in a row .. and then the next one I get can be anywhere from 5 minutes later to whenever. Like they're completely random throughout the days.
The chest pain isn't really .. a pain. It's more like .. I'm aware of my heart .. if that makes sense? it's such a weird feeling ..
And I've been peeing alot more frequently .. like today .. literally went 4 times in 5 minutes. Not a joke or an exageration. On average I had to pee once every 5 - 10 minutes. 
And energy has been shit .. like once I sit down .. it's so hard for me to get back up..
AND I find that I've been breaking into random sweats throughout the day .. only happened for a short period once today though.
I also found out today that Type 1 Diabetes is really bad on my dad's side of the family .. my uncle Tom ha to take 5 needles a day. He's really really bad .. and then there was about 4 others that have it as well ..
Also there are some more areas of my gums that are whitish ..
So all in all .. I havent' been feeling all that great. 
My doctor / dentist appointment are both on Tues.

I literally was on the run non stop today since 5:30am 
a family friend from Newfoundland staying with us. Tammy .. she's Lew's Ex-girlfriend. She started seeing him after him and my mom got a divorce and they were togethere for around 10 years but never got married. And then she finally realized she was wasting her life and left him adn he went physcho and she got a restraining order. We lover her though, she's an amazing women and kind of like a second mom to me. So she's staying with us on the weekends while she's going to a dog grooming school in moncton.
So I had to get up at 5:30 .. did some stretching and then packed some food and have been on the road to the airport to pick her up .. then to her school to get things set up and then to her room and board in moncton and then shopping for a good couple of hours then home adn I literally threw some food in my mouth and had to run out the door to run errands and didn't get back until 9. And I haven't studied for a pre calc test tomorrow .. going to have to do that during my off class/ lunch.

Okay .. now I'm going to finish watching America's Next Top model and get some sleep ..

PS sorry Jaime I didn't write out an e-mail!! just wayyyy too much stuff!! mmm I got stuff to talk to you about though  Boy stuff!! bahahaha
So Hopefully I can write one tomorrow after work!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> And *I haven't studied for a pre calc test tomorrow* .. going to have to do that during my off class/ lunch.
> 
> Okay .. now I'm *going to finish watching America's Next Top model* and get some sleep ..


Priorities, priorities, priorities ...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL! .. I have a 75 minute off class, followed directly up by a 50 minute lunch hour.
I just finished studying for the test.
(plus I did half of it last night while watching ANTM  )


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 21, 2006)

*Sept 20*

*Training - Deload # 2 ... 1:30RI for all sets
Deadlift - **45lbs* 5, *95lbs* 5 *115lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Incline DB Press - **20lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Seated Cable Row - **50lbs* 12, 12, 12
*BB Step Ups - **40lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*CG Pulldown - **65lbs* 12, 12, 12
*DB Upright Row - **15lbs* 12, 12

Light workout .. and I also believe was the second time I've ever done deadlifts. I think I only ever did them once before and didn't like the feel of them and ever since always stuck to Sumo DL. Wow .. regular deadlifts are brutual .. fuck I was only using 115lbs .. I'll have fun with this! LOL

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt, apple
*PERI/PWO* - skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, walnuts, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Quick oats, hamburger, pear, fishies
Meal 4 - Egg beater, quick oats, olive oil, pear
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, almonds, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink
*Water :* 4.25L

Bad day .. been feeling like shit. Like it was really bad today ..
At least my eyes only went messed up once today 
Oh  wait .. the add on of a sore throat and tiny bit of a runny nose and the direhha getting even worse evens that out I guess ..
So yup still feeling like absolute hell.
At least I think I made around a 90% on the pre calc test 
Also apparently Grad Photos are figgin monday! .. so I have to take my grad photo while looking and feeling like shit! .. see everyone thought the grad phottos weren't until october .. so everyone is pissed. Becuase it fucks up everyone's plans .. like for instance I had my hair planned out perfectly so that it would need to be re-highlighted and cut righ tbefore grad photos .. and other people had other stuff. And they gave us only a couple of days warning! 

Ok .. thank god I had no homework .. getting to bed early tonight (after the season primere of 'Grey's Anatomy'  ) and getting some good quality zzz's .


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 22, 2006)

*Sept 22*

*Training - Nothing .. not even stretching *

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Muscle Milk n' oats, lettuce, yogurt, apple, walnuts
Meal 2 - Egg whites, oat bran, apple, walnuts
Meal 3 - Pear, fibre 1, hamburger, fishies
Meal 4 - CC, lettuce, Yogurt, fibre 1, oat bran, fishies, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, almonds,
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum,
*Water :* 4L

Had such a bad night last night .. I got into bed and I was sooo cold. I just couldn't stop shaking no matter how many blankets I got under. And then I woke up 3 times throughout the night with my head pounding, throat feeling like it was swollen and I could barley swallow and I was in a hot sweat. As The day went on though I started to feel better .. at about 7 o'clock tonight I felt completely fine, right now I feel a bit tired .. and my legs .. I can barley walk on them. They are so sore ..  
Anyways I've been increasing calories since I've been feeling like shit .. So i decided to calculate what I've been eating .. currently I'm at about 
2600 calories
65G fat (14G sat)
255G carbs (53G fibre .. not including veggies/pysllium seed husks
240G protein

Starting my new training routine Tomorrow I think diet wise I'm doing something like this
Cardio / off days -> 2400-2600 calories, lowish carbs
Light Training days -> 2600-2800 calories, lowish carbs
Heavy Training days -> 3000+ calories, Higher carbs (around 400-500G worth)

Can't wait to start!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2006)

*Sept 23*

*Training - Light Pull *_(12-15 reps (2/0/2-3, 65-70%), 15-20reps (2/0/2, 60-65%), 1:00RI_* + HIIT + Core

*Warm up : 8 minute bike ride to gym
*Lying Leg Curl - **40lbs* 13, 13
*Straight Arm Pulldown - **40lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Pull Throughs - **20lbs* 13, 13
*Seated Cable Row - **70lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Lying Leg Curl - **30lbs* 20, 16
*Upright Rear Trap Row - *:30RI *10lbs* 16/16, 15/15
*DB Curls - **20lbs* 13, 13
*Incline DB Curl w/ rotation - **15lbs* 17

1:30 Warm up (interval stuff)
7 minute HIIT 30 at 11mph with 5% incline / :30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1:30 Cool down (interval stuff)

6 sets of core (planks / weighted / Rotational)


WOW can we say BURNING!!! GREAT workout. I really loved the higher rep stuff. My back is already tender  The only thing I didn't enjoy was that set of 20 reps on the leg curls .. omg .. so much pain. Not the 'good' pain, but my shins/ calves part felt like all the blood was rushign there and felt like my feet were about to explode! 
I only wish that there was more than only 17 sets .. defintly felt like I could of kept going.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Quick oats, lettuce, yogurt, whey, apple
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Lettuce, CC, yogurt, fibre 1, apple, walnuts
Meal 3 - Pear, Hamburger, fishies, walnuts, broccoli
Meal 4 - Egg whites, PB
Meal 5 - Hamburger, bean sprouts, chinese cabbage, celery, onions, PB
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum,
*Water :* 4L

mmmm that egg white recipe is AMAZING!! I loaded it with some SF maple syrup .. sooo good. Although I used half of the recipe (2 cups of Egg whites) as the full recipe is a bit overkill on the protein .. but omg sooo amazing. Theres pics in the link of what it exactly is 
And on top of that I got to eat 5 TBSP of Peanut butter today  mmm Peanut butter.

Did nothing today .. wasn't feeling up to anything. Just did some reading / homework / Lazing around.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 24, 2006)

You finally tried it!!! What took you so long? Is it not the best friggin thing ever!! and with walden farms...mmm...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 24, 2006)

*Sept 24*

*Training -OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - CC, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, almonds
Meal 2 - Egg whites, grapefuit, PB, fishies
Meal 3 - Yogurt, apple, fibre 1, cereal, almonds, fishies
Meal 4 - PB, almonds, Hamburger
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, PB,

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum,
*Water :* 4L

*Jaime -  *mmmm it's soooo good! I had it again today. SOOO expensive though hahaha. I actually broke my blender today while making it. So I'm goign to have to go out and buy one of those elictical whiper things as well as a new blender  

Did nothing today. Relaxed .. read .. drove Tammy back to Moncton .. then went to work .. then watched some tv.
Shit forgot to study for my food science quiz tomorrow!! .. I'll do it tomorrow morning. Will only take me 5 minutes ..
Oh ps I got a 35/40 on that pre calc test 
Goign to do a high carb day tomorrow ..
and also it's soo close to my doctor / dentist app.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 25, 2006)

You made it in a blender? Really? Ya, definitely consider using an electric whisker next time. 

R.I.P. Lewie's blender


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 25, 2006)

how did you manage to break the blender?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 25, 2006)

*Sept 25*

*Training -Heavy Press .. 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI , 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
Squats - **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4
*Incline Bench press - **45lbs* 5 *85lbs* 5 *105lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4
*Single Leg Press - **270lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*Seated DB Press - **25lbs* 8, 8, 6
*DB Press - **40lbs* 6 *35lbs* 6
*Decline CG Bench to skull cursher - **45lbs* 6
*Laying single arm tri ext. - **15lbs* 8/8, 8/8

WOW! .. those squats killed me .. I've never really paid attention to tempo and have always generally done a 2/1/2 type thing .. but this workout killed me.
I absoutley loved it.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - 50G of quick oats, 1 cup of yogurt, Lettuce, 1 FF ice cream sandwhich, 1/2 scoop of whey
*PWO* 1 cup of skim milk, 3/4 scoop of whey, 4 rice cakes
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup of CC, 1/2 cup of yogurt, lettuce, 1 bag of FF popcorn, 1 FF ice-cream snadwhich, 30G of oat bran
Meal 3 - 1 protein bar, 50G of quick oats
Meal 4 - 750ml of FF SF ice-cream, 2 SF cookies, 125ml egg beater
Meal 5 - 90G of oatbran, 2 FF SF popsicicles, 125ml egg beater
Meal 6 - 1 cup of CC, 6 fishies, strawberries, pysllium seed husks

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*Jaime -  *went out today and got a elictrical whipper thingy!! WHOO - HOO! will be testign it out tomorrow 
*Adrian -  *YOUR ALIVE! where have you been?! .. update your journal!! hahaha even if it's just going to be what your next routine will be like 
Well see in order to whip the things i hda to leav eth eblender on high for 5 minutes .. well it overheated and the black pieces that hold the actal blend on the base started to break off and went flying across the kitchen .. lol it was quite the sight actually.

Kind of a crappy day ....
The carbs really hit me and I didn't feel good for most of the day.
Then my grad photos were today .. they actually turned out nice! except the color of my hair is darker than what I would of wanted it ..
Then some other crappy things happened .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG.. flying bits of blender around the kitchen 

I'm here  lost my mood, but I'm getting back.. Thinking up a routine and i think i should be ready to go back next week... maybe...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sept 26*

*Training -Cardio + Rotator + core
*1:30 interval warm - up (treadmill)
7 minutes of HIIT 30 at 11mph with 5% incline / :30 at 4.8mph with 2% incline)
1:30 interval cool down
10 minutes at 8mph 
10 minutes of HIIT on steeper 15 at 65 / :15 at 80 / :15 at 100 )

Tuff workout I was sweating like crazy!

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, apple, fibre 1
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, grapefruit, fibre 1, tuna
Meal 3 - Egg whites, apple, fishies, almonds
Meal 4 - Hamburger, broccoli, SF jello, fishies
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, egg beater, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, almonds, 
Meal 6 - CC, rasberries (whcih stained my T-shirt  ), pysllium seed husks, PB, Tuna

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 3.5L

*Adrian - *maybe?? LOL get your act together and get back in that gym!!  hahaha. Oh well so long as your happy.

Doctor appointment was good I guess .. The sores on my legs, he said that yes it was more than liekly the bacteria strep and was going to do a swab but said that it won't make a difference becuase no matter what bacteria it is, it will require an anti-bacterial cream / pill. So I told him not to bother .. so he wrote me out some cream.
As for everything else that has been happening with me ..
Blood pressure is perfect (laying and then standing), heart rate is fine I guess .. he checked it but didn't really say anything about it ..
So tomorrow morning I have to go and get fasted blood test for 8 different things -
liver
Kidneys
blood sugar
T3
T4
Folate
Vit b12 
and blood cell count
+ he wants a urine sample
I'm hoping that they don't have to take 8 seperate vials of blood??? omg .. if they are I hope I don't pass out .. espically considering right afterwards I'll be eating breakfast and then going to do a heavy workout. 4 sets of heavy deadlifts  an hour after having 8 vials of blood taken .. 
They must not need to take 8 .. *fingers crossed*

he believes its one of three things - Hyperthyroidism (I have a small bump in my neck near the lymph node??), Diabetes, or I have really bad anxiety issues .. he thinks I have anxiety issues.
The way I look at it is I'm fucked either way. If I have Hyperthyroidism, well I need meds and all that shit for the rest of my life, if I got diabetes (type 1) I'll need insulin all my life and if it's anxiety issues well theres nothing that can really be done and I have to 'suck it up' . *sigh*

Dentist ... they said that my gums have started to receed . They dont' believe it's any cancers i guess (cause they asked if I smoked and all that), they believe that it's the type of toothpaste I'm using and I'm brushing way to hard. They said that beacuse I've done bleaching I shoudln't be using a 'whitening' toothpaste, it's too abbrasive. They alsoi asked if I used an electirc toothbrush .. i said no becuase I found they don't clean as good and they said that, that there tells them I've been brushing way too hard. So they recommended I go out and get an electic toothbrush.

and I feel like fuckign helll today!! omg I feel like I'm just going to barf everywhere. I've been feeling liek thsi for the past 5 horus now .. even had to run uptairs to the toilet at one point .. luckily nothing came out (except drool ??? fucking sick ...) and I feel like I'm going to past out and things are a bit spinny around me .. not good  so I think it's time to go to bed.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 27, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Doctor appointment was good I guess .. The sores on my legs, he said that yes it was more than liekly the bacteria strep and was going to do a swab but said that it won't make a difference becuase no matter what bacteria it is, it will require an anti-bacterial cream / pill. So I told him not to bother .. so he wrote me out some cream.


Ok.



> Blood pressure is perfect (laying and then standing), heart rate is fine I guess .. he checked it but didn't really say anything about it ..


Good. Rules out some things



> So tomorrow morning I have to go and get fasted blood test for 8 different things -
> liver
> Kidneys
> blood sugar
> ...


They don't need 8 viles. 

They'll need 3... Maybe 4...
- Liver, kidney, BGL (sugar) can be taken from the same thing
- T3 and T4 from the same vile (they should have done a TSH - more information can be gained from it)
- Blood count, Vit B12 and folate can come from another.

And that will be ~ 15 mls of blood --> not a lot!!



> he believes its one of three things - Hyperthyroidism (I have a small bump in my neck near the lymph node??), Diabetes, or I have really bad anxiety issues .. he thinks I have anxiety issues.
> The way I look at it is I'm fucked either way. If I have Hyperthyroidism, well I need meds and all that shit for the rest of my life, if I got diabetes (type 1) I'll need insulin all my life and if it's anxiety issues well theres nothing that can really be done and I have to 'suck it up' . *sigh*




Ok - did he say what TYPE of hyperT/cause? Cause this will alter whether or not you'll need meds - you'll only need meds:
1/ to decrease hyperthyroidism if it is present (and they only do that for a little while then stop)
2/ to treat hypot if it developes from treatment (risk depends on type of treatment and underlying cause of hypert)

Diabetes - he could have just done a simple random BGL at the time of the consult..  could have helped a lot.

Anxiety - well - we have known that you have anxious personality traits/ OCD traits etc for a whiel now... And you CAN do something about them - it is just a matter of identifying your patterns of behaviour, recognising the underlying cause (that is - your personality) and then making a concious effort to change the outcome....




> Dentist ... they said that my gums have started to receed .


Eep!!! Can they do anything about it?? 



> and I feel like fuckign helll today!! omg I feel like I'm just going to barf everywhere.... and I feel like I'm going to past out and things are a bit spinny around me .. not good  so I think it's time to go to bed.


 Arggg.... Sounds like you are doing worse than me at the moment..  You ok? Any reason why you feel so icky?



Rest up tom... Hope your tests go well tomorrow...


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought you weren't allowed to work out with weights within 24 hours of a blood test


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 27, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> They don't need 8 viles.
> 
> They'll need 3... Maybe 4...
> - Liver, kidney, BGL (sugar) can be taken from the same thing
> ...


LOL I actually miscounted .. there was 14 things checked off. There was also things liek creatine levels ..
So they took 5 vials of blood .. no biggie I felt good hahaha


Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - did he say what TYPE of hyperT/cause? Cause this will alter whether or not you'll need meds - you'll only need meds:
> 1/ to decrease hyperthyroidism if it is present (and they only do that for a little while then stop)
> 2/ to treat hypot if it developes from treatment (risk depends on type of treatment and underlying cause of hypert)


No ... I just showed himt he bump on my neck and he felt around it and said that it coudl be thyroid issues and my lymph node. he didn't actually say hyperthyroid .. but after I went home and looked at symptoms I fitted the hyper. 
Well at least if I do have it then that means no meds for life .. whoo - hoo!


Emma-Leigh said:


> Diabetes - he could have just done a simple random BGL at the time of the consult..  could have helped a lot.


Well as we both know my doctor isn't exactly the brightest at times ..
Out of everything I'm hoping that it's not this. I really really don't want to have diabetes.


Emma-Leigh said:


> Eep!!! Can they do anything about it??


Well they said that after I make these changes my gums should stop .. I'm basically doing all the harm and makign my gums receed myself. 
So after I stop, the receeding should stop. Also going in for regular clean ups more as well .. my teeth have a tendency to gather tartar more so than a normal persons and no matter how often I floss/ what type of toothpaste I use / mouth washes this doesn't change.



Emma-Leigh said:


> Arggg.... Sounds like you are doing worse than me at the moment..  You ok? Any reason why you feel so icky?


No clue .. I didn't feel as bad today. I actually for the most part felt pretty good today. i had a few moments .. and about an hours ago I had shooting unbearable pains in my tummy, so bad that I coudln't move and had to go lay down .. but they're subsiding now ..


Emma-Leigh said:


> Rest up tom... Hope your tests go well tomorrow...


thanks Emma  
They told me the results shoudl be in tomorrow.
But then again they've told me that before and it's been weeks before I get the resutls.
so *fingers are crossed*


			
				Jaime91 said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't allowed to work out with weights within 24 hours of a blood test


 I have never heard that before .. nor have my docotors even mentioned it before .. but then again i ALWAYS have to bring up whether or not my bloodwork has to be fasted or not ...it's always a bitch to wake up super early go to get your blood work only to find out it was suppos to be while you were in a fasted state.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 27, 2006)

*Sept 27*

*Training -Heavy Pull .. 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI , 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*Supine Grip Bent over BB Row - **45lbs* 5 *85lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*Reverse BB Lunges - **95lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*WG Lat Pulldown - **105lbs* 6, 6 losing tempo/form .. *95lbs* 6
*Drag Curls - **35lbs* 5 Not feeling this ...
*DB Preacher Curls - **25lbs* 6 Not a good movement for this tempo ..
*Hammer Curls - **20lbs* 6/6 Better .... guess it'll have to do.
*BB Curl - **75lbs* 3 nope wasn't happening at this weight .. DROP *60lbs* + 4. *60lbs* 6
 
WOW WOW WOW .. what a workout! It's amazing what the right tempo can do ..
This was also techinically the first time I did Conventional Style deadlifts .. and I know what people mean now by stressing the lower back. My legs and back are dead. 
I defintly need to switch those BB Rows up .. not only does it hurt the lower back too much afterwards but it's just hard to get a 3 second negative considering the ROM. maybe One arm DB Rows??? .. hmmm 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, quick oats, FF ice-cream sandwhich
*Peri/Postworkout* skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, qucik oats, oat bran, FF ice-cream sandwhich
Meal 3 - Egg beater, FF/SF ice -cream, SF popsicile
Meal 4 - Egg beater, FF/SF ice-cream, oat bran
Meal 5 - Protein bar, oat bran
Meal 6 - CC, rasberries , pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4LL

Soooo busy today ...
Non stop.
And my stomach is killing me. I thought it was getting better but it's now getting worse again .. gah I need to go lay down.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> They alsoi asked if I used an electirc toothbrush .. i said no becuase I found they don't clean as good and they said that, that there tells them I've been brushing way too hard. So they recommended I go out and get an electic toothbrush.


LOL .. i used to brush too hard as well.. Eventually i would bend the toothbrush and sometimes break it! 

Right after DL's, Bent over rows can be tough on the back. I find that too. You could try Yates rows. I havent tried them, but supposedly you dont bend over as much and bring the bar only upto your lower abs. Or switch to another type of rows.

I did Drag curls a long time ago. They never did much for me. The only part they hurt was my thumbs! Strange you didnt get the feel on preachers. They are my fav curl.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 28, 2006)

*Sept 28*

*Training -Rotator Cuff + core + Cardio
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets
Core - 6 sets of weighted stuff + some stuff at the end of the step class
Cardio - 30 minute step-class

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, apple
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, tuna
Meal 3 - Egg whites, almonds
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, olive oil, fishies
Meal 5 - Hamburger, borccoli, fishies
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries , pysllium seed husks, fishies, tuna, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*Adrian -  *So hard the toothbrush would actually break!? LOL I can't say I'm brushing that hard!
Nah I don't think Yate rows would work .. I need something that is going to completely get rid of the lower back .. those deadlifts really did a number on me. So I'm really thinking of Bent over DB Rows .. but if that proves to be too much (I hate this movement) and the time is too long then I'll have to think of something else ..
Normally I LOVE DB Preacher curls .. that's why i thought of them next. But just something about the tempo of 1/0/3 with those weren't working .. 


Really Really REALLY tired now ..  I've been doing a bunch of homework + I had work tonight and energy levels were soo shitty. I actually almost fell asleep standing up .. my mom had to tap me on the shoulder to see if I was alright.
OO and who was right? those bastards at the blood place LIED once again like they always do! Results aren't in and they will be in on monday AT THE ABSOLUTE EARLIEST.  shitty..
Thank god tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh also just thought I woudl mention that my Biceps, and back (espically the lats and lower back) are experiencing a major case of DOMS.
I haven't felt DOMS in these places in a VERY long time 
Really excited for tomorrow's workout!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 29, 2006)

*Sept 29*

*Training -Light Press.. 12-15reps (2/0/3), 15-20 reps (2/0/2) All 1:00RIs
*Warm - up: 10 minute bike ride
*Leg Ext. - **40lbs* 12, 12
*Incline DB Flies - **20lbs* 15, 15, 15
*Leg Press - **270lbs* 13, 13
*Seated Side Lateral Raises - **12lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Leg Ext -  **30lbs* 17, 17
*Cable Flies - **10lbs* 20, 14+1
*Tate Press - **15lbs* 15, 15
*V-Bar Pulldown - **30lbs* 20
Cool down: 10 minutes on treadmill at 5mph

Holy fawk! Great workout nearly killed me and my legs! 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, apple, fibre 1, quick oats
*PERI/PWO* - skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, almonds
Meal 3 - Protein Bar, apple
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Hamburger, grapefruit, fishies
Meal 5 - Hamburger, borccoli, fishies, almonds
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries , pysllium seed husks, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*Adrian -  *So hard the toothbrush would actually break!? LOL I can't say I'm 

Soooo tired omg .. we had the weirdest pre calc substitue today.
First class she said nothing and put some questions on the board for everyone to do. Then started freaking out when everyone was asking to go to the washroom / fill up their water bottle. I took a 20 minute nap.
Second class she came righ tout and told us we didn't have to do any work and coudl just talk and that if ANYONE had to use the washroom/get a drink they have to do it now. So the entire class left to use the washroom. Then after we got back she was liek you have to talk quietly cuase some people might actually be doing work. Either that or their using the calculator to plan on how to blow  up the world .... so there might be people doing work or trying to blwo up the world so keep the noise down.
I took another 20 minute nap.
Then she let the class leave 10 minutes early ...
Weird teacher ..

Okay Need some sleep or else I'm going to pass out!
Moncton tomorrow + Booze! (haven't drank in a LONG time)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 1, 2006)

*Sept 30*

*Training -Light Pull.. 12-15reps (2/0/3), 15-20 reps (2/0/2) All 1:00RIs + Core
*Warm - up: ... a 5 minute drive in my car .. 
*Lying Leg Curl - **40lbs* 14, 14
*straight Arm Pulldown - **40lbs* 14, 14, 13
*Pull Throughs - **20lbs* 14, 14
*Seated Cable Rows - **70lbs* 14, 14, 13
*Lying Leg Curls - **30lbs* 20, 18
*Upright Rear Trap Fly - **10lbs* 17/17, 16/16
*Db Curls - **20lbs* 14, 13
*High Incline DB Curls w/rotation - **15lbs* 18

*Core - *Lots of heavy weighted stuff.

Was suppos to do 10 minutes of HIIT as well .. but I didn't have time + I knew I was drinkign that night and not eating a whole bunch so I thought it would be best not to.
Also I've come to the conclusion that I want abs. So in order to get abs .. they need to be there. So I'll be doing alot of heavy weighted ab stuff with low reps (8-12) and hopefully they'll start to grow.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, fibre 1, lettuce, whey
*PERI/PWO* - skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 3 - tuna
Meal 4 - LIQUOR
Meal 5 - CC, strawberries , pysllium seed husks, PB


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

GAH! .. bad day. OMG ..   Went to moncton in hopes of pickign up on someone. First I'm walking through the mall and who do I see? FIRECROTCH ED! The fucking red head who burned me! We were standing RIGHT beside each other and didn't evne notice .. omg fucking akward and I thought I was completely over it and it sounds stupid but I felt like hell and my heart was all heavy and I coudln't even look at him. The first thing I thought was like ' fuck I look I look smoking hot right now. I hope he's thinking fuck I could of had that!' lol. I know soo stupid of me to still be hugn up on him even though it's been .. oh I dunno almost a year?! Fucking firecrotches .. So then I Go to this clothing store to pick up on some guy that I've known for a while now (and doing so woudl make me feel better and boost my self confidence  ) and right before I was going to ask for his e-mail he started talkign about how excited he was cause he had a hot date for the next day. ..... FAWK! I just wanted to scream. LOL then when me and miek were at the cash register I just randomly look at the cashier and go ' I need to get fucking wasted tonight. I'm going to get soo drunk. ' lol she bursts out laughing and I was talkign to her about how I needed stress relieft and how drunk I was goign to get.
So then we run into Ed one last time 
Oh and then I get home and realize I left my cell phone somehwere in Moncton ... 
Thanks god I left it in Starbucks washroom and Marc works there so he found it and called mike to tell me that he has it. Thank god.

So I got pretty drunk. It was sooo nice  .. I didn't even do anythign.. jsut walked the streets with some friends and then went home and joked around with my family .. then went to bed.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 1, 2006)

*Oct. 1*

*Training - OFF*

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Oat bran, quick oats, yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, hamburger
Meal 2 - Egg whites, apple, almonds
Meal 3 - CC, fibre 1, yogurt, lettuce, almonds, 
Meal 4 - Egg beater, grapefruit, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - CC, pysllium seed husks, strawberries, fish oil


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 3.5L

Woke up feeling lean and very refreshed. Had such a good nights sleep lol
Anyways .. did nothing today .. went to moncton to drop Tammy off and got my cell back from marc.
Then went to work .. and now I'm home watching desperate housewives. 
then it's bed!! ... school in the am though  fawwkk and I have to make a 5-7 minute presentation about how the movie ' super size ' me didn't change the fast food industry ..

Oh LOL and I was informed that Thanksgiving isn't two weeks away, it's next week! .. MMMM I can't wait for turkey dinner!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry you had such a bad time in Mocton... but you are REALLY lucky you left your phone where you did!! G'ah - I imagine you'd have been lost without it! 

How are you today? I hope you are not feeling too icky (you have been 'off' a lot lately...)... How did your speech go? Did you work out what you needed to say?

Oh - and will you let us know if you get those results today? (overnight was a little too soon - hormone assays take a lot longer than that, unless they are 'urgent'... But you should have the results now - the weekend is plenty of time!!)...




ps: liquor is NOT a meal!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Oh LOL and I was informed that Thanksgiving isn't two weeks away, it's next week! ..


Shame on you!  

And p.s. .. Thanksgiving and Halloween are North American holidays only. Well, Halloween is strictly North American as most other countries have some sort of Harvest celebration similar to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 2, 2006)

*Oct. 2*

*Training -Heavy Press .. 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI , 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
A1: *Squats - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6, 5, 5, 5
1:30RI inbetween exercises
*A2: *Incline BB Bench Press - *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *105lbs* 6, 5, 5, 5
*Single leg Leg Press - **270lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*Seated DB Press - **25lbs* 8, 8, 8
*DB Press - **35lbs* 8, 7
*Decline CG BP to SC - **55lbs* 3 + 1 shit ass rep
*Laying Single Arm Tri Ext - **20lbs* 6/6, 4+2assist/4+2assist

Great workout .. really had energy and felt strong. I just woke up late so I had to alternate my two first exercises.
The squats killed my core .. have I mentioned how much i love these tempos?!

 * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, quick oats, grapefruit
*Peri/Postworkout* skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, fishies
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Hamburger, veggies, apple, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Egg Beater
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries , pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 3.75L

*Emma -  *LOL yes I would of been soooo lost without it! Not to mention my parents would of FREAKED out at me!
Nope been feeling pretty good .. saturday I was really really worn out .. omg I was walking around the mall and jsut felt like passing out. Sunday was a 'better' day and today I've had energy all day! well there was one point I felt liek hell .. and right now I'm pretty drained .. but overall things are feeling better.
Nope haven't even started the project yet  It's not due for another two weeks so I still got time .. I brain stormed and wrote out practically everything I want to say though.
LOL well apparently the weekend wasn't enough time . I HATE the system up here .. I called today and the results still aren't back. I asked if they would be back tomorrow and she's like when did you get them done so I told her last wednesday (the second time I had to tell her that ) and sh'es like ' well .. umm .. hmm .. I .. well .. ya .. maybe .. defintly by the end of the week ...' I was like  make up your mind?! What are you people doign!?
ARG!! 
So I'll be calling back every day, just to piss em off.

*Adrian -  *LOL!! omg I'm so bad with my holidays. I don't even remember what they're to celebrate, I just know food is involved! BAHAHA


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

I think they have to send it another town to get the work done. I doubt they do it in Amherst. But they always seem to be quite unprofessional there. I guess there is nothing much that can be done. What with all the doctor shortage and all.

Credit Cards are a great convienance. But remember that they carry one of the highest rates of intrest. It is easy to fall into bad credit if you are not careful.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope .. they do it at the actual hospital that I get the blood work done.
They just suck 
called up today she was like ' Well .. they're busy over on the side with your chart so can I get your number and we'll call you later?' .. now 2 hours later  they're just unproffesional, theres no doctor shortage .
Gonna try again tomorrow ...
The good thing is that I've been feeling better .. only thing I have changed was I started to take a mutli-vitamin/mineral (yes I wasn't taking one before). 

LOL that's what everyone has been telling me about the credit card .. I'm not goign to use it unless I have the actual money, the only reason I want one is to use it on the interent .. I'm not going to use it for anythign else. And I won't buy anything from the internet unless I have the actual money in my bank, I won't buy it and be like ' Oh I'll pay it off with my next paycheck' Nope not happening. becuase I know all to well how things can ' pop up' and require money, whether it be car trouble, cell phone bills etc. Things are always ' poping up'.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2006)

I'M HEALTHY!!

Thank god!  I was talkign to a friend at school who got blood tests doen the same day as me and hers was in so I called again after school and the results were all good!  So i guess it's just a matter of the foods I eat and how they react in my body, stress levels, sleep amount, and anxiety?
(the only thing that has stayed is the occasional chest pain).
​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats good to hear! 

I would suggest that for a couple of days you eat the foods similar to the way you did in Toronto. If you feel better, then you know that it is your current diet. Then you could slowly add in one meal at a time or one food item at a time. This might tell you where the issue is.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 3, 2006)

*Oct. 3*

*Training -Cardio + Rotator + Abs
*_Total time - 40 minutes
_*Treadmill - 
*1:30 warm up (interval stuff)
7 minutes of HIIT (11mph at 5% incline /:30 at 4.8mph with 2% incline)
1:30 cool down (interval stuff)
10 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
*Stepper
*10 minutes of HIIT 15 lvl65 / :15 lvl80 / :15 lvl100)
*Treadmill
*5 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
5 minutes at 5mph with 0% incline

*Rotator - *4 sets
*Abs - *7 sets HEAVY stuff, slow tempo

OMG my legs were friends from yesterdays workout .. my quads are sooo sore. I had to stretch em out a bit. Hopefully I can deadlift tomorrow.
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit,
Meal 3 - Hamburger
Meal 4 - Protein bar, grapefruit
Meal 5 - Egg beater, tuna, olive oil, fish oil
Meal 6 - Hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage
Meal 7 - CC, strawberries , pysllium seed husks, fishies,

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*Adrian - *If only I could  .. the things I was eating in Toronto aren't avaiable here.
I did however decrease my fat intake to about the level in was in Toronto .. so that on top of the multi is all that I cahnged and I'm feeling tons better  for some reason higher fat I feel like crap .. espically if I have alot of fat pre bed.

Okay not to sound egotistical or anything but ..
Today we got our grad polls. 
basically everyone who is graduating gets this sheet with a ton of different things such as ' Best singer' ' Most likely to be famous' ' Most likely to be rich' ' Most likely to be on broadway' ' Best car '  ' best friends ' ' best couple' ETC.
Basically everyone who is graduating has to pick out a graduating guy and a graduating girl that best fits the category and then in the year book they win that title 
Well .. I've been put down for
' Best smile'
' Best hair ' 
' Best eyes'
' Best style'
'Best personality'
 YAY! I'm almost 100% positive I'll be getting best smile! And soooo many people put me down for the other categories .. so we'll see!
I don't really care about winning .. I just want to get the best smile one. Just after the years and years of having shitty teeth / hating myself over them .. it would be soo nice.
(but it would be nice to win the others as well lol)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 4, 2006)

*Oct. 4*

*Training -Heavy Pull .. 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI , 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6,
*Bent Over DB Row - **15lbs* 5/5 *25lbs* 5/5 *45lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
*Reverse BB Lunges - **105lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*WG Lat Pulldown - **95lbs* 8, 8, 6
*Hammer Curls - **25lbs* 6 *30lbs* 6
*BB Curl - **60lbs* 8, 8
 
Great workout. i fucking love deadlifts they hurt so much 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, quick oats, grape fruit, fibre 1
*Peri/Postworkout* skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Egg whites, grapefruit, olive oil
Meal 4 - hamburger, egg beater, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, walnuts
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 3.75L

Gah ...just a 'blah' day.
Thanksgiving is sooo close mmm I'm dreaming of that turkey lol
been Starving all day .. just can't get rid of this hunger!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I love deadlifts as well. Easily my favorite exercise. 

Yes yes, thanksgiving is sneaking up on us. I can smell the turkey and my grandmothers home made biscuts. Oh so good.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2006)

*Oct. 5*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator cuff
Eliptical - 
*5 minute warm-up
*Treadmill -
*15 minutes at 8mph with 3% incline (HR ~ 145 - 155)
*Stepper -
*15 minutes at lvl 75 (HR ~ 155-165)
*Eliptical - 
*5 minute cool down

7 sets of core stuff
4 sets of rotator cuff stuff

The cardio killed me! I was SOAKED! 


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Egg beater, grapefruit, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli,
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

Didn't post this yesterday becuase I just wanted to get to bed.

*Double D - *I'm loving them more and more each time I do them  .. and to think I've been doing this for almost two years now and I have never conventional deadlifted before! hahaha. Although my weights are PATHETIC .. 175lbs! i don't know how you guys can pull over 400lbs  hahah maybe some day.
MMMM I friggin can't wait for thanksgiving! I'm pigging out hardcore! Espically since people, including my family keep making snide remarks about my weight 
Only problem is that my family only does the turkey dinner stuff .. no deserts.  .. but I asked my dad if no one makes any deserts if he'll give me some money so I can go out and buy a cake or pie or ice-cream for desert for the family and he said sure. (lol and whatever they don't eat I'm eating it all!)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2006)

*Oct 6*

*Training - Light Pull .. 12-15reps (2/0/3) , 15-20reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI
Leg Ext. - **40lbs* 13, 13
*Incline DB Flies - **25lbs* 15, 13, 13
*Leg Press - **270lbs* 15, 15
*Seated Side Lateral Raises - **12lbs* 15, 15, 15
*Leg Ext - **30lbs* 18, 18 lost tempo on the last few reps .. gah.. so much burning ..
*Cable Flies - **10lbs* 20, 14+2 wow .. very rare moment when I'm not able to increase reps/weight ..
*Tate Press - **20lbs* 13, 13
*V-Bar Pulldown - **35lbs* 16

*HIIT Cardio - *
Steeper - 10 minutes 15 at lvl65 / :15 at lvl80 / :15 at lvl 100) HR ~ 160-165BPM

Good workout. Was certainly drained afterwards .. got home .. ate .. and then went to sleep for 20 minutes. I was just so drained.
 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats
*PERI/PWO* - skim milk ,whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Egg whites, walnuts
Meal 4 - fish oil, bean sprouts, celery, onions, cabbage, hamburger
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli,
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

If it hasn't been noticed yet I'm trying to deplete a bit before thanksgiving .. as if you've noticed I haven't refered to it as a binge, just goign to be a social meal with the family where I'm eating tons (by not calling it a binge I'm not setting up my old patterns)
My worries of there being no desert were for nothing! Tammy is going to make 1 lemon merignue pies, 2 conconut cream pies and 2 pumpkin pie.  I'm certainly going to be well feed.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey buddy whats your weight and height? I wouldnt let people get to ya. I mean atleast you are doing something about it.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2006)

hahaha .. well .. I'm 5'9 and I weigh 137-139lbs ... roughly around 10% BF
These were the last set of measurments I did ( Sept. 5th)
Forearms -> 9.3"
Arms -> 11.4"
Chest - 37.7"
Waist - 26.3"
Under naval - 28.7"
Thighs - 19.4"
Calves - 12.6"

So I know I'm skinny .. I jsut wouldn't consider myself bone thin, like some people say to me. It's just kinda anoyying when you make a simple comment such as ' God I'm soo cold' and then 3 people jump on you and start telling you, you wouldn't be if you put some meat on your bones. And even after you ask them to drop it they refuse.
It just makes me feel like I got a shitty gross body after all the work I put into it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I'm certainly going to be well feed.


Just remember to chew properly. Remember it is  not an eating comp


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> [as if you've noticed I haven't refered to it as a binge, just goign to be a social meal with the family where I'm eating tons (by not calling it a binge I'm not setting up my old patterns)



Where have I heard this before...hmm...


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Tom you will be ok, just keep switching your workouts up, eating tons of good foods and you will grow no problem!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2006)

*Oct 7*

*Training - Light Pull .. 12-15reps (2/0/3) , 15-20reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI
Lying Leg Curl - **40lbs* 15, 15
*Straight Arm pulldown - **40lbs* 15, 15, 15
*Pull Throughs - **20lbs* 15, 15
*Seated Cable Rows - **70lbs* 15, 15, 15
*Lying Leg Curl - **30lbs* 20, 20 .. hammies burning .. feet throbing, felt like they were going to explode.
*Upright Rear Trap Cable Fly - **10lbs* 18/18 , 17/17 MAJOR BURNING
*DB Curls - **20lbs* 15, 15
*High Incline DB Curls - **15lbs* 19

6 sets of core work
 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats
*PERI/PWO* - skim milk ,whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit
Meal 3 - hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, egg beater, fish oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, broccoli, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, .75L of SF jello, walnuts
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*Adrian -  *LOL! I will chew all food properly  .. I'm not going to keep eating to the poitn where I no longer enjoy food like I do sometime. This is just a cheat meal will no limitations, and being together with my family to actually talk and not argue! Only happens a few times a year. So It'll be nice .. food wise and family wise.
*jaime - *I got the idea from you  .. by not calling it a binge I'm not goign to associate with purging like I did before .. not going there.
*Double_D -  *Actually .. I'm not bulking but trying to lose more fat  Not necassarily cutting as in trying to reduce bodyweight. But I'm jsut kinda maintaining, enjoying life and trying to recompose my body.



 HUNGRY!
Frig .. my tummy is certainly bloated right now .. but I could eat more  .. By Meal 5 I had already eaten 20 cups of Vegeatables!  So instead of eating more I opted for some SF jello ..

Oh Also family got a new digi camera!! So I'll be putting up some updated pics sometime in the near future .. just really bloated / tummy upset right now .. and then there's thanksgiving .. so sometime soon.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I am not real sure what the rest of your workout looks like, but I would do away with the leg curls and go to something that will strengthen your back, hams, glutes, and core up! Like the good ole stiff leg deads. Thats just based on the workout I see here. SLDL, help with other things as in squats and deads. The big 2 you want to make strong right?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2006)

Right now I'm doing this - 
Sun - OFF
Mon - Heavy Press
Tues - cardio
Wed - Heavy Pull
Thurs - cardio
Fri - light Press
sat - light pull

The purpose of the 'light' days is basically lots of isolation movements with lots of reps. Trying to get the benefit of sarcoplasmic hypertrophy while trying to reep the benefits of a 'depletion' workout as well ... so compound lifts like SLDL's aren't the best here..
But on my heavy days I work in the lower rep ranges with all the compound lifts, hopefully trying to get some myofibrillar hypertrophy and strength going ..
Thanks for the suggestion though! I appricate it


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I see what you mean. Yeah looks good in that aspect of it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Need to post something here, there are way to many 6's in your reply column. Sorry very superstitous.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2006)

*Oct. 8*

*Training - OFF

*omg I have such bad DOMS from thsoe light days .. yesterday I couldn't even go down stairs without my upper chest hurting. And now today anytime I lift my arms my back starts to burn hahaha.


* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran
Meal 2 - Yogurt, CC, lettuce, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage, hamburger, walnuts
Meal 4 - Hamburger, broccoli, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, walnuts
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*Double_D - *Thanks  .. although the concept is thanks to the combined advice of Cowpimp and Emma-Leigh .. I suck at makign routines. I have a tendency to try and do too many things at once.
LOL don't worry about it! post away!!


So i did end up taking pictures last night even with my blaoted belly .. but I'm not sure if i want to post them .. to be frank .. they don't do me justice  . The camera was really blurry for some reason .. my cuts kinda showed through .. but not as much as there actually is. Also the camera couldn't pick up any of my veins ..
It actually drew a crowd. I had gotten my brother to take the pictures and he was complaining that the camera was blurry and then my mom and Tammy showed up and they ewre 'cheering' my poses on and then attempted to fix the camera themselves but with no luck 
I'll post them if anyone still wants to see them though ..

But I am defintly takign pictures of all the food I eat tomorrow  .. there is goign to be sooo much!! LOL so now in total we have 7 pies!! 2 pumpkin, 2 lemon merignue, 2 coconut cream and 1 apple pie. There is only 7 of us eating! .. plus we got ham / chicken / salt meat / all the different veggies! mmm going to be soo good. My mom actually challenged me to a eat off tomorrow lol. And my brother is aiming to try and eat at least half of what we eat. 
mmmm can't wait. And my body certainly can't either. I can tell I've managed to deplet my glycogen stores this past week .. can't wait!!!!!! (although my workout tomorrow is goign to be BRUTUAL .. I barley got any energy as is  )

Oh a shitty thing that happened today. Okay .. so I spend about 3 hours on my project for school .. leave the room for a second .. come back .. and my computer was frozen. Had to be restarted and I lost everything!! ARGGG sooo pissed off over that! 

Anyways off to bed, then waking up for the gym followed by turkey dinner! (well i guess chicken dinner).


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Better eat the good ole meats first then go into the pies. 

And yes post the pictures already.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL!!! .. nah I'm goign to eat a bit of everythign all mixed in!
It's thanksgiving  .. calories, protein, fats and carbs are all out the window and I jsut don't care. To me it's just food that's going into my belly. 

kk will post pics tonight after I get back 

Didn't get any sleep last night! manage to get to sleep only to be woken up 30 minutes later by my friends ont he phone begging me to go out and drink with them. I told them maybe next weekend .. and it took 15 minutes convicing them that I coudlnt' go out to drink becuase I was tired ... and then I get woken up at 3am by them all jumping on me.  I thought I was being friggin attacked!!
Well after I todl them I wasn't going out they invited my brother over and they were all drunk and thought it would be a good idea to go wake me up at 3am and talk to me .. so i was talkign to them for 30 minutes before Katie felt liek she was goign to be sick and knew she had to go home to sleep. And then afterwards I coudln't fall asleep ..  .. i was considering just getting up and starting my day .. by I eventually feel back asleep at 4 - 4:30 .. but then woke up again at 5 .. for no reason


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2006)

aww stupid naive me. To think my family coudl be normal for one day and jsut have a thanksgiving dinner and have conversation and joke around an be .. well a family.
Worst thanksgiving ever.
I'm now eating a box of chocolate chip cookies to drown even more sorrow.
No pictures.

I'll get the body pics up soonish though ..


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Its ok Tom, seems like everyone has a disfunctional family! I know I do, you are not alone. Soon enough you will be old enough that you wont have to put up with it if you choose not to.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2006)

*Oct. 9*

*Training - Heavy press .. 4-6 reps (1/0/3) 2:00RI .. 6-8 reps (2/0/3) .. 1:30RI + 30 min step class + 30 minute yoga stretch class
ATG Squats - **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Incline Bench Press - **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *105lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Single Leg Leg Press - **280lbs* 7/7, 7/7
*Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 6, 6, 6
*DB Press - **35lbs* 8, 7
*Decline CG Bench Press to skull crusher - **50lbs* 4
*Away from Pulley tri ext. - **80lbs* 6, 6

Then 30 minutes of a step class and then 30 minutes of a yoga stretch.
Brutual brutal workout .. I had just finished my workout when the owner of the gym was like ' So are you goign to do the yoga stretch class that about to start? You haven't done one in a while.' so I was like ' Ya sure! ' I like to stay on her good side becuase she breaks the law for me, lol. She's not allowed to give out passcodes to get into the gym to members under 18 due to insuance purposes but she lets me. So I went up .. little did she mention that it was also a step class.
So i ahd a two hour workout this morning ..

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, 
*PWO weights* whey
*PWO cardio/stretch* - CC, yogurt, lettuce
Meal 2 - 2.5 cups of fibre one cereal (75G of fibre), piece of rice krispie treat, 4 slices of white bread, about a KG of turkey (not joking), 7 potatos, 3 turnups, dressing, frnech fries, TONS of gravy, about one and a half pies, skim milk.
Meal 3 *about 1 horu afterwards* - Protein Bar, Chips A'hoy box of chocolate chip cookies
Meal 4 - CC, strawberries, fish oil, pysllium seed husks

Estimated calories ... 7000

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4L

Well if the day coudln't get any worse my computer broke.
I'm typing this as my computer is in safe mode and there is blurry lines going through the screen so I can't even really read what I'm typing so sorry if theres tons of spelling mistakes. 
I went to try and upload the pictures and it completely fucked my computer .. so I gotta take it to a shop .. great cause I have the money. 
*WARNING SOB STORY AHEAD ... I just need to get it off my chest*
So day starts out fine .. had a great workout was ready for turkey dinner .. they tell me it'll be at one o'clock. We finally get to the restaurant (yes we actually ate thanksgiving dinner at our restaurant that we own .. who the fuck eats thanksgiving dinner at their place of work? anyways ..) so I drove me, my brother and 2 sisters down while tammy and mom palnned on coming after us, cause they had to pack up the pies and stuff. Well I get down there and theres no plates set out of anything, dad is running around liek crazy and the gravy hasn't even been made. Were all starving and there was this tiny tiny little bit of uncooked gravy in the pot. Dad said he didnt' make any yet becuase mom said she wanted to make it .. well Lukie takes the pot and puts another scoop of the uncooked gravy in, becuase there was so little. Dad freaks out. he starts screaming at lukie goign on about what the fuck is he thinking takes the pot from lukie is screaming at him to not touch anything, or ever touch any of his stuff ever. Just screaming .. so then lukie just goes flying out the door and starts walking down the street to god knows where.
 So I went to the parking lot and just sat in my car for 30 minutes. During this time mom and tammy showed up .. then I heard my mom screaming at dad through the door .. then a customer showed up and went into the restaurant even though theres a huge sign sayign were closed. Then tammy rushed out and takes moms car to go find Lukie . still hear mom screaming in the restaurant. I start debatign just skipping thanksgiving and seeing if DQ is open and just buying a cake .. tammy gets back with lukie and was like ' Ok Lewie lets go have a nice family dinner'  I jsut alughed and was like ' Thats quaite the statment ..family.' and shes frowing and going ' I know ..' .. so I get in the restaurant .. mom screaming becuase I guess the gravy burnt becuase dad left it on or some shit. So skip to the actual meal .. after another little bit all the food is finally put in front of us. Mom has some french fries and I was like 'Oh theres fries?' and she's like ' only for me, I only cooked some for me.' She ended up giving me liek four  .
 So skip to our Wonderful turkey dinner .. complete with the phone riinging non stop (and each time it rang dad would go to check who was calling and refused to disconnect the phone) random people walking into the restaurant and us having to tell them were closed, then we all started to argue .. and then there was some yelling .. Tammy just kinda got up and left. she's not sue to our family .. she's already broke down and cried to me saying that she wished we were her children and how much different it would be and she feels so sorry for us. So we eventally kinda get back to regular talk .. then last night's friends were brought up and mom goes on this rampage, and everyone was liek ' okay .. please drop it, it's thnksgiving can we just talk normall?' so we all actually do then randomly mom turns to me and goes ' And so help me god if your friends show up again I'm goign to call the cops' and I was like ' mom please just drop it' And then mom freaked out becuase the girls weren't eating there pumpkin pie (it was cooked completely wrong .. my mom hasn't baked anything in about 10 years) and then the girls were like ' well .. they're okay ..' and mom reaked out and got up from the table and left and went in the back and started complaining to tammy about how she juist won't bake any more pies again becuase we don't deserve it .. and Lukie overheard her saying ' And did you hear Lewie calling me a bitch (when I said ' Please just drop it... I never called her a bitch. And everyone kept telling her that but in her mind the word ' Please just drop it' was turned into 'bitch') 
and then dad went on theis tantrom about my mom and how she can't take critiscism and how it applies to me and Lukie as well and we take it from her. I just got up, went to the washroom, made myself vomitt and then took Lukie and my sisters home .. on the way home my little sister was like ' why can't we have a holiday without anyone yelling ... ' it broke my heart.
My sisters later told me that mom went to them and was going on about how she raised them to be respectfull and how she hoped they don't turn out liek me and Lukie and the only reason she's still her is becuase of them and how she hates me and Lukie.

So yup .. that was my dad. Me sitting down eating a bunch of food to drown my sorrow while my family yelled and screamed around me with a phone ringing non stop in the backround and random people keep popping in the restaurant.
I just ... I either want to go curl up into a ball on my bed and cry myself to sleep or go smoke the gram of weed I have in my drawer ..I just feel .. dead inside


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

First off, fuck the weed. There is no reason to let yourself do something like that just because you are down. Besides why do a downer whenever you are already down. Yeah they were totally out of control. I do feel for you, but instead of feeling for yourself, take the mans view from it. Realize you are the older one (older than your sister).....gotta be there and be strong for her. Theres no reason to let them bring you down for the simple fact that you are almost of age. Dont even sweat it. My family used to fight all the time growing up. I was the first one to get up and leave. i would take all my food into another room and watch tv, or simply get into my car and head to the gym up town where I would spend 3-4 hours at a time picking the older gentleman's brain named Dwayne. He taught me alot! I just never let me family bother me. I have a younger brother as well and whenever I left I took him with me. I remember my uncle coming after my brother (brother was like 15 at the time), I think I was 18 or 19. I stepped in front of him and pushed him back, he tried to swing at me but missed so I figured he took the first swing so I drilled him across the chin and it was all over, I have had respect from the family ever since. You see he was always the hpt head and big old bully of the family, and I have always been the one person never to back down to him. Well one day it all came to head. 

Now with that said I am not saying to go punch someone because you are mad. I am just saying be the man! Be the leader for your younger siblings. Be tough and keep chugging you will get through it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 10, 2006)

Argg.. Tom hun... 

Don't 'give up' on yourself about what happened... Doing yourself harm (be that smoking, binge/purging or drinking yourself into a coma) is NOT the way to solve this... Infact - it is the exact OPPOSITE of what you should do... 

You see what your family is right like? So do you want to be PART of that disfunction? Or do you want to rise above it and to PROVE that you are not like that?

Plus - as DoubleD said - you got to be a role model for your sister right? Get out there and keep going - Pull yourself through... Fight and kick and scream and FORCE yourself through the crap...

I know it seems harsh, but I am going to say - Screw 'em... You DO NOT need to put up with that crap.... And in these sorts of situations the only thing you CAN do is to 'save yourself' and add distance between you and those things/people that are doing you harm. 

And that needs to be emotional, mental and physical distance.

So if members of your family are doing you harm, then until you can get yourself away from the physical enviroment (off to college) it may just be that you have to put up an 'emotional barrier' to protect yourself... Just like you have with your dad. Don't be ugly towards them. But putting up a front of 'benign indifference' is the best way I could put it.... 

Just allow them to 'exists' in your periphery and add no weighting to their comments/ actions. You just have to stay strong - and stay true to yourself..... 

You'll be out of there soon...


If you want to talk - pm me ok?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Tom. Sorry to hear of all the drama. I really cant say anymore than what has already been said. I know it is more preassure on you, being the eldest, but you just have to try and get through this. Your parents cretainly do have issues with themselves and among themsleves, but you cant be responsible for that. They are the adults and they should know better. But no reason why you should 'punish' yourself for their actions.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 10, 2006)

J-ME :s you, k?

Always and forever...


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 10, 2006)

*Oct. 10*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator + core
*Cardio - 40 minutes  Rotator - 4 sets
Core - 6 sets

Really hard workout .. tummy in alot of pain and very upset. I was positive I wasn't going to be able to do weighted ab work but I managed .. just had to lower the weight signifitcantly.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Egg whites, fishies
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, SF gum, green tea
*Water :* 4.5L

Thanks guys .. I appricate it.
I'm typing this really fast becuase my computer is so messed up . it keeps randomly restarting on me and this is the second time I've wrote this out .. usually keeps happening every 5 - 10 minutes ..getting it into the shop tomorrow.

I didn't use the weed .. I just curled up onto my bed.
I've defintly already erected that ' mental barrier' Emma is talking about .. i have now for a while. I dont' know why it got to me so bad ..I think it was my siblings. My brother is unable to have a barrier and eveythign htis him really ahrd. He can't control his emotions and doesn't know what to do with them and I could jsut tell that he feels alot of things are his fault and he's carrying alot on his shoulders. And Just kidna watching my two little sisters (11 & 12) and really thinkign about how this is robbing their childhood and how much it hurts and what type of emotions it can harvest. Having gone through it myself I know how badly it can mess you up and I don't want to see it happen to them. I'm so scared for Jaya espically .. she seems to be obessed with thiness, she's always like ' lewie your wrists are so bony .. do I have bony wrists?' Or sometimes I'll catch her talkign about weight or something, and some of her friends talking about goign on diets (they're fuckign 11!! They were complaining becuase they were 95lbs and not 85lbs! .. ). Basically I see basis of developing an ED .. and I'm not sure If I feel guilt liek somehow I had an ifluence? And Jenna .. I can already see her turning out to be like Lukie with drugs and alchohol and complete isolation..
I think that's what made me 'snap' . I don't care about my mom and my dad and they can do whatever / say whatever they want to me .. but when I really think about how this also effects Lukie/Jenna/Jaya .. it really gets to me .. and then to think I'm not going to be here next here to kind of 'protect' them .. it hurts and I just feel guilty / ashamed.

But enough of this sob crap .. you guys are right, Gotta just get through it. No point in goign on about it, or doing things to 'harm' myself. Gotta be a big brother and do my best.

Today was unevenful .. got 4.5 horus of sleep last night, was sooo tired. I'm also up 8lbs lol. Get my grad photo's back tomorrow! I'm pretty sure they turned out well *fingers crossed*


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Little buddy you are doing very well. you seem to know whats going on around you and seem to have your head on pretty good. you are correct that you need to watch out for the little ones. Very proud of you! Good job on the up 8lbs! Nice work.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 11, 2006)

*Oct 11*

*Training - Heavy Pull .. 4-6 reps (1/0/3) 2:00RI .. 6-8 reps (2/0/3) .. 1:30RI*
*Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*One Arm DB Row - **15lbs 5 *25lbs* 5 *50lbs* 6/6, 5/5, 5/5, 4/4 BACK WAS FRIED!!
*Reverse BB Lunges - **115lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*WG Lat Pulldown - **95lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Hammer Curls - **35lbs* 5/5, 
*BB Curl - **65lbs* 7, 7 lol first time I ever used the squat rack for these. Oh well guess it doesn't matter when theres only one other person in the gym with ya!

WOW one hell of a workout. I was dead afterwards.
Managed to increase my warm up weights for the DL and increase the working weight by 20lbs and hit the max RR! .. hit absolute failure though. It was soo tough .. I think my legs defintly could of handled more. But my grip/core is whats cutting me short.


*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, skim milk powder, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Tuna, Yogurt, lettuce, oat bran, walnuts, fibre 1, fishies, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Egg whites, oat bran, walnuts, apple
Meal 4 - Egg beater, oat bran, walnuts, apple
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, fishies, SF metamucil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea
*Water :* 4L

*DoubleD - *Thanks 
LOL .. well I lost 5 of those 8lbs as of today .. will probably lose the other 3 fairly soon. All water/glycogen.

Computer is off in the shop. Should get it back tomorrow afternoonish .. On my mom's labtop right now.

Pretty friggin good day!
Had that food science presentation today .. afterwards it lead to a huge conversation in the class ! Then the teacher held me up after class and told me how passionate I am about nutrition and how he can tell in just the way I talk. And he said that in alot of ways I know so much more about nutrition than he does and that he's just amazed at how much I'm into this.
Also got my grad photos back .. they turned out sooooo fucking good!! (not to rub my ego) But I look fucking hot! LOL .. I didn't know how good I looked in a suit.  .. so that was defintly a perker!
I've also decided that I want an actual date date to my prom. I don't just want to go with one of my friends. But a date date. And I don't even care if its a guy LOL! chances are I won't be able to find any guys, so I'm going to ask a girl .. and actually hook up with her!! BAHAHAH (only make - out .. nothing more). LOL I actually already have one girl that I coudl ask. Kerry was having a sleepover with one of her friends named Jillian that I only met once. She's only in grade 10 but she's sooo pretty/hot! So anyways Kerry brought me up to her and she went ' omg he's sooo hot Kerry' and then Kerry told her that I thought she was hot and she lost it! She's like 'Kerry!! I have a crush on him! I want to get on him!' So she said If I ask her to the prom she'll go with me.
But still thinking and weighing out my options ...
There is this one girl .. Brittney .. we've been best friends since grade primary. Always in every class all through elementary and junior high and high school. (last year she went for a student exchange program to Belgim and jsut got back this year). We would hang out every single day, even as kids. People now call us 'the twins' becuase we look alike / act exactly alike. And we've both admitted to each other that when we were kids we had crushes on each other ...
So i would really want to ask her. And I do actually still have a crush on her .. But I don't want to ask her and fo rher to feel pressured to say yes and then look back later on in life and think ' Ya .. and I went to my prom with my best friend who was gay.' I don't want to be the gay friend and her regret it afterwards and wishing that she went with someone else.
I brought prom up with her and she doesn't have a date yet, and she doesn't even know who she wants to go with. But I was geting a vibe from her .. and it was kinda like ' We should go together' but neither of us wanted to say it just in case.
I jsut think it would be perfect. Ending High school by goign to the prom with the girl that I've been friends with / have had a crush on since I was 6 years old.

Wait ... does this make me bisexual?!
  WEIRD ...

​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> chances are I won't be able to find any guys, so I'm going to ask a girl .. and actually hook up with her!! BAHAHAH (only make - out .. nothing more).


I hope you dont plan to make that psychics words come true


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 12, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> I hope you dont plan to make that psychics words come true


LOL.... You know... I was thinking the same thing! 

What are you going to do with a baby tom!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2006)

*oct. 12*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio + more core
*4 sets of rotator cuff
6 sets of weighted ab work
30 minutes of step class
10 minutes of some high rep ab stuff
10 minutes of incline walking

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - Egg beater
Meal 4 - Whey, SF jello
Meal 5 - Egg beater, SF jello
Meal 6 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 7 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea
*Water :* 4.25L

*Adrian & Emma -  *LOL! Never really thought of that! bahaha I doubt I'd be doing that with my prom date though  LOL I can't see myself going THAT far with a girl! 
lol I'll actually probably be a 19 year old virgin ..not sure if that makes me happy or upset? hahaha

Okay got my computer back!! It had 500-600 spyware on it, as well as 48 virsues .. all fixed now though.
Although .. all my bookmarks were deleted. The viruses got to them ... all 2.5 years of research .. everything .. all gone 
*sigh*

Other than that a really good day! 
I was talkign with a girl I know at school Nicole! We've been really hitting it off lately, she's getting a portfolio made this saturday for a modeling agency. (she has appointments set up in like New york with Ford and awhole bunch of other really big names!) She said that I shoudl really look into modeling myself  .. but anyways, she's also goign to Ryerson next year for uni! LOL were both super excited!
Also her friggin make - up artist for this saturday for the portfolio ... IS GWEN STEFANI'S MAKE UP ARTIST!!! THATS INSANE!
I'm soo  happy for her! She's goign to be HUGE! Her agent works with peopel liek Tara reid and paris hilton.
She's sooo lucky!


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Wish you the best with Nicole! Be confident with her and all will work out!

48 viruses.....WOW! Leave the porn alone, haha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2006)

You should install and run programs like spybot to remove spyware. Also install AVG anti virus program. and Zone alarm Firewall. These are free programs and they are not complicated to use. You MUST have this kind of stuff on your computer. Soon you might do important stuff like online banking etc.. and your information might get stolen. You dont want that to happen.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2006)

*Oct. 13*

*Training - Light Press, 12-15 (2/0/2-3), 15-20 (2/0/2) 1:00RI + HIIT
Leg Ext - **40lbs* 14, 14
*Incline DB Flies - **25lbs* 15, 14, 14
*Leg Press - **290lbs* 13, 13
*Seated Side Lateral Raises - **15lbs* 12, 12 *12lbs* 13
*Leg Ext. - **30lbs* 19, 19
*Cable Flies - **10lbs* 20, 15+2
*Tate Press - **20lbs* 14, 14
*V-bar Pulldown - **35lbs* 17

7 minutes of HIIT on the treadmill

 one hell of a workout.. during those leg extensison I thought my legs were going to explode there was so much of a pump !!

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Egg whites, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, oat bran, walnuts
Meal 3 - Whey, oat bran, walnuts, apple
Meal 4 - Egg beater, oat bran, walnuts, apple
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD -* I'm soooo excited for her! She does her portfolio tomorrow!!
BAHAHAH!! nah no porn for me .. its damn music downloading that gets me  ... my computer actually froze and broke down again after I posted yesterday. Had to get it back runnign today and I found an additional 4 virses and 24 spyware .. got rid of them before my comp froze again. Seems to be a'ok now .. *fingers crossed*

*Adrian -  *Thanks!!! The computer guy actually downloaded AVG and a spyware remover for me .. but he didn't get a firewall so I now have the zone alarm firewall  .. Thanks for the suggestion!!

Nothing excited happened today .. going to get pics posted here in a second ..
Oh also decided to do up my macros today cause I was bored.
2770 calories
57G fat (14G sat)
335G of carbs (79G of fibre .. including the veggies/SF metamucil)
272G of protein


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2006)

*Pics ...*

Now keep in mind that the quality isn't that great .. quality kept getting worse and worse as the pics went on.
The camera didn't pick up on any of my veins .. and my cuts are slightly more deeper as well.
Edit:
LOL I just noticed my chest is deformed!!! I think my right side is larger??  LOL!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2006)

more...
as you can see they start to get REALLY bad quality .. damn camera


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2006)

The outline between the seperation in my legs are really blurry here .. but at least you get an idea of where they're at ..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2006)

About 10% BF?? Probably closer to 11%?


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Looking pretty lean buddy boy. Now its time to continue what you are doing and add some size to that frame. I would like to see some before pitcures. Got any?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 14, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> The outline between the seperation in my legs are really blurry here .. but at least you get an idea of where they're at ..



*DAMN*​



​ 
Tom - my lord..... What the ba-geezus happened....!??!?  Since when did you get so BUFF!?!  

Honest to god tom - You look FANTASTIC! Your upper back and shoulders have REALLY come on nicely - especially your shoulders... And 'photo fuzz' aside - I can certainly see the seperation of your quads!! GOOD STUFF!!

Overall you are looking bloody good! No wonder you were voted hotest guy!  And LOL - you are not deformed!!  I don't think I can see any major flaws at all - But, yes, I agree that your right side is more developed than your left (true for biceps, shoulders, back and chest)... But everyone has a little asymmetry.. And as long as you make sure you are doing a good amount of unilateral movements you could bring it up...... 

I and with double D certainly don't think you need to worry about/ concentrate on getting too much leaner.... With the quad seperation you have I think your BF% would be at least at around 10%... Nothing higher.... 

YEAH! Good stuff!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2006)

*DoubleD - *Hey! .. well I'm actually not lookign for any more size  I know .. but through the past three years my weight / body has changed so much .. that finally I'm comfortable with myself and I just want to maintain / lean out a tiny bit more. Basically this is my story -
I come from a family where everyone is REALLY skinny fat .. it's not in genes to be lean at all. So I was about 150lbs .. but had one hell of a belly on me. I developed an eating disorder 3 years ago and was hospitalized at 100lbs, 3 months later. Was realeased when I was 120lbs .. continued with disordered eating patters (only 1500 cals a day) then discovered this website. Went on a bulk to 140lbs, Did TwinPeaks Carb cycling diet plan and lost 10lbs in only a few weeks .. Through all of this I was around 15 - 17% BF .. so I went back on another bulk to 137lbs .. Stayed there and recomped and lost a *bit* of body fat .. went on another bulk to 145lbs which ended last november. Since then I've been 'cutting' and throughout the course of a year I wasn't able to lose any weight .. my body just wouldn't drop anything. I was so low as 1500 cals a day, & still my body refused to drop any weight
Went to Toronto on Vacation in August for two weeks and droped 7lbs for some weird reason and since then my body has continously kept leaning out while maintaining my current weight (137 - 138lbs).
BEFORE PICS
There's some pics .. i think it was when I was around 135lbs (2lbs lighter than what I currently am) during my first bulk to 140lbs.
So as you can see my weight has flucuated ALOT .. so I'm not interested in 'bulking' or 'cutting' at this stage of my life. I just want to live and enjoy my last year of high school.

*Emma - *THANK YOU SOOO MUCH EMMA!!  ... LOL Toronto is what happened to me!! I have no idea what happened but something clicked and ever since then my compostion has been changing drastically.
For the shoudlers I must give thanks to Behind the Neck presses/pulldowns .. after starting those that's when I really noticing improvement with my delts! I jsut wish my Leg pics were better so you could really see the seperation / tear drop I got goign on there 
Defintly need to get my left side up to par LOL!
My main goal / focus right now is to get some abs like yours! .. I think after the years of doing the endless amount of crunches fad type stuff I've 'atrophied' alot of my core muscles (may be the reason I was able to get my waist measurment so low). So I've finally decided to start doing Heavy weighted ab work 3x per week and I'm already noticing some great changes! If my waist measurment increases a bit in order to get a six pack then no harm there !
Once again thanks for the compliments, I'm really truly finally at a point where I can say I'm 'happy' with my body .. and it feels really good.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2006)

*Oct. 14*

*Training - Light Pull, 12-15 (2/0/2-3), 15-20 (2/0/2) 1:00RI + Core
Lying Leg Curl - **45lbs* 13, 13
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - **45lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Pull-Throughs - **25lbs* 15, 15
*Seated Cable Row - **80lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Lying Leg Curl - **35lbs* 17, 15+2
*Upright Rear Trap Cable Fly - **10lbs* 19/19, 18/18
*DB Curls -**25lbs* 12, 12
*High Incline DB Curl w/rotation - **15lbs* 20

*Ab machine - **50lbs* 11
*Landmines - **Bar + 20lbs* 24 (12 each side)
*Decline Sit-ups - **Me+35lbs* 10 by this point my entire body was shaking uncontrolably ..
*Full Body Side Bends - **45lbs* 16 (8 each side)
*Weight V-up - **15lbs* 12
*Ab Machine - **50lbs* 6 + 1 + 1/2 + 1

Great workout .. was sweating/shaking soo bad !!!
 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, oat bran, walnuts

Two Bits of some sort of german pastry .. it was shortbread with slivered almonds that had been glazed with sugar/honey ontop of it. I was doing Ad campaiging at various places today to try and get money for our yearbook and one place I stoped by was a German Restaurant and I was talking up the owner of it and mentioned how deliecous the deserts looked and she gave it to me for free. So I took bites of it to not be rude and then gave the rest to my friend outside in the car .. she bought a 90 dollar ad in the end!!

 Meal 3 - tuna, oat bran, walnuts, apple
Meal 4 - Egg whites, oat bran, walnuts, apple
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

BUSY day ... meal timing was completely messed up today as well.
Just .. want .. sleep  
DAMNIT! and I didn't even get homework started today! .. GAH!


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

You are definitly alot leaner. I agree you are at a young age to worry about bulking and cutting and so on and so forth, however at the age that you are now you should be able to put on alot of muscle. But hey its your decision and one I support. Best of luck little buddy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2006)

looking good, Tom. Lean and ripped! Good job!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2006)

*Oct 15*

*Training - OFF*
 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
 Meal 3 - hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage
Meal 4 - hamburger, broccoli
Meal 5 - Egg beater, SF jello
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Thanks Adrian! .. I wish I was crazy lean though .. liek I just want veins/striations going everywhere type lean!! LOL .. maybe some day. Took me 3 years to get to this point, so maybe in another 3 years I'll have all the veins/striations I want 

 Tired as hell today.
Did absolutly nothing except homework and went to work and I had to take a hour nap .. even though I got 8 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good day off. You did absolutly nothing, cant beat that!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 16, 2006)

*Oct. 16*

*Training - Heavy press - 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI , 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
A1: *ATG Squats - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 * 185lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
*A2: *Incline Bench Press - *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 * 115lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
*Single Leg Leg Press - **280lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*Seated DB Press -  **30lbs* 7, 7, 6
*DB Press - **35lbs* 8, 8
*Decline CG Bench Press to skull crusher - **50lbs* 5
*Single Arm Cable Ext. - **25lbs* 7/7, 6/6

Great workout, even though I was really tired. 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, apple, walnuts (OPPS just realized I forgot my protein in this meal!!  )
 Meal 3 - Protein Bar, apple
Meal 4 - Egg beater, oat bran, quick oats, PB
Meal 5 - Whey, walnuts, broccoli, hamburger
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Gah !!!  WAY to busy today .. soo many errands + Homework .. omg the homework has been comign down on me liek crazy lately, I can't keep up ...stress is rising again and I can certainly feel it .. I feel so drained.


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Tom be sure to get you plenty of rest. I know that you are young but it will take a toll after a while. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 17, 2006)

Right there with you tom-tom

Hang in there ok.... Try to get some rest.


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

No post today huh Tom? Hope all is well little buddy.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2006)

hahah Ya I was really really busy ... only got 4 hours of sleep last night   Was going to post this morning but now I'm too lazy and running a bit late to get back to school ..
So Basically yesterday was the same old same old .. Cardio (40 minutes), rotator cuff, ab stuff + a clean diet. 

ALSO!!! Ummm .. my mom didn't agree to let me use her credit card online?! SHE DID!!! can we say ISOPURE PROTEIN POWDER!!! AND DYMATIZE XPAND! (will be my first time using creatine  ) ... I'm SOOO pumped!! Trying to find some good prices online though .. found a really good one massnutrition.com ... but they're not shippign to canada right now  And the other super cheap site only had the regular Dymatize Xpand stuff, I want the one with the caffiene .. hmm not sure what I'm goign to do, wonder if the no caffeine stuff will be just as good. And I guess as is caffeine doesn't really affect me, I mean I have 1 SF energy drink a day (160mg of caffeine) + 3 or 4 cups of coffee + Bottle of Diet pepsi. So i guess I got enough caffeine going through me .. I jsut never feel it.

But either way I'm getting that protein powder! By far the best tasting powder I've ever had and look at the vitamins/minerals in it! I love it 

(I plan on cheating tonight as well  .. It's my sisters B-day, so I'm goign to have a tiny slice of her cake.)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2006)

You can get xpand at SND canada (the place where you baught that 6-8 pack of energy drinks, remember?). The price is a bit higher than the US currently. I got my stuff from the US as i forgot about SND. My US order got a $10 extra charge by customs. So i guess it all works out in the end. I use ON Gold standard whey, which they also have.

In your case i would suggest that you stay away from xpand (i'm guessing Emma would agree as well). The label cautions using it if a person has cardiac arrhythmia, heart issues.. among many other things including thyroid issues (something which you are getting checked out?). Considering you do get these chest pains, i would strongly advise that you avoid this or any such products until you dont get those chest pains (and get it checked out) for a very long time (maybe over a year or more, just a guess there) and increase your lbm significantly (something you dont want to do  ) to handle the higher 'rush'.

Read this article  that was in the news recently.


> A new Italian-based study showing that screening young athletes for hidden heart problems can help to drastically reduce sudden death is fueling calls for similar measures in Canada.
> .....
> "If they (athletes) get light-headed or faint or excessive shortness of breath or if they get *chest pain*, they should be assessed by a family physician to determine whether or not they should continue participating in sports," said University of Toronto's Dr. Ian Cohen.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2006)

*Oct. 18*

*Training - Heavy pull 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI , 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
*One Arm DB Row - **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *50lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 5/5, 5/5
*Reverse BB Lunges - **125lbs* 7/7, 7/7
*WG Lat Pulldown - **100lbs* 8, 7, 6
*DB Preacher Curls - **25lbs* 4 *20lbs* 5
*BB Curls - **65lbs* 8, 8

HARD AS HELL! .. goign on four hours of sleep. I felt liek hell .. but still managed to increase weights/reps, nearly killed me though  But I felt good after it 

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, apple, tuna walnuts,
 Meal 3 - Oat bran, Egg beater, apple, fish oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, walnuts, apple
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil & 1/2 of a homemade birthday cake 

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*Adrian - .... *lol I already ordered!!! ... $252 dollars worth of protein powder, energized xpand and various other stuff (fish oil etc.) ...
foruntaly haven't had the chest pains in a while .. they've always came and gone throughout my life, my brother gets them as well. They run in my dads side of the family ... but I've had sooo many ECKG's done in my lifetime and everythign ahs always come back normal. Maybe I shoudl go to the doctor and get him to order me another? The thyroid came back fine. As did all my blood work so I'm 'healthy' 
I'm actually not expecting a 'rush' from it at all (or at least from the caffeine) .. I mean as it is I take in about .. (assuming 1 cup of coffee is 90mg of caffeine) 530 - 620mg of the stuff normally and it doesnt' affect me much 
But getting my heart checked out again is defintly a good idea ..

Okay .. so I'm goign to ask my dream prom date to prom tomorrow!!! .. I was talkign to Nicole about it in Bio and everyone was listening into our conversation (lol they always do) and when I brought up that I want ot ask Britt becuase I've had a crush on her since I was 6 and we've been best friends since then as well everyone went ' Awww Lewie that is sooo sweet!! Ask her to prom! You know she's goign to say yes  ' 
So it's out there , I HAVE to ask her to prom tomorrow, no chickening out. 
So wish me luck guys!!! *fingers crossed*

... so it was my sisters B-day ... we had her 'party' or well the singing of happy birthday followed by cake at 9:45pm .. It was a homemade cake that my aunt val made, and I haven't had a homemade cake from aunt val since my 4th grade B-day party ..
So I decided to have a small piece of cake ... followed by a second bigger slice .. oh and then a third HUGE piece ... Oh lukie didn't eat his huge slice? Well I'll just take that off the plate .... why is everyone laughing at me? Oh .. I ate half of the cake.
Pretty much what happened! lol

My mom didn't even have one slice. I coudlnt' help it!! LOL .. it was sooo good! I birthday cake NEVER disappears ont eh same night it's brought out. it's never happen in this household. That's how friggin good this cake was!
Estimated calories for the day - 3700 
Aftter eating the cake though my veins were POPPING .. it was crazy .. awww good ol' sugar rush  Now I'm goign to try and get to bed .. maybe I can pull out 5.5 hours of sleep ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 19, 2006)

**waves**

Good luck! 


ps:  YUM!! CAKE!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

1/2 of a cake good lord. Haha. Sounds like some good eatin to me. Keep up the hard work! Well maybe skip some cake next time, but everything else looks pretty solid.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2006)

*Oct. 19*

*Training - Step class + 20 minutes cardio + Rotator + Core
*Step class - 30 minutes
Treadmill - 10 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline (HR ~ about 140)
Stepper - 5 minutes at lvl80 (HR ~ 160-165)
Elipitical - 5 minute cool down

Rotator Cuff - 4 sets
Core - 
AB crunch machine - 50lbs - 12
Decline Sit-up - *35lbs* 8
BB Twist - *50lbs* 30 (15 each side)
Weighted V-up - *25lbs* 10
Cable Crunch - *110lbs* 10
Plate Twist - *25lbs* 34 (17 each side)

Arrgg ... so I ende dup getting 7 hours of sleep last night .. I slept in 1.5 hours!!  .. woke up at 6:15am .. step class started at 6:30am. 
I did the extra cardio after the step class becuase for 15 minutes she was teachign us some new moves so it wasn't really 'cardio'.

* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, 
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
 Meal 3 - Protein Bar
Meal 4 - Egg beater, walnutes
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Been really rushed today .. I've basically been running 1.5 hours behind for everything .. and I was laoded down with homework again today. Thank god work wasnt' busy and being the son of the owner I was able to do virtually nothing and just study for my pre - calc. So I studied for that for 3 hours (I had to do 1 hour of actual work lol ) then had to study for bio + finish a bio kidney dialysis lab that was practically hell.
Didn't ask britt to prom today .. she left last period cause she was feelign sick  .. so tomorrow. GAH the longer I wait the more nervous I am

LOL as good as that cake was last night .. I'm really looking forward to Halloween!!!  .. it's my last year that I can get away with trick-or-treating .. so I'm goign to go nuts! 
I've also been tryign to figure out a costume .. I want to show a bit of skin this year, being comfortable with my body finally, but I can't really think of anythign a guy can dress up as that shows skin without goign compeletely shirtless  (I would go completely shirtless .. but I'd be rather cold ..)
Any ideas?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 20, 2006)

Shirtless in end October!!  bbrrrrrr .. thats gonna be cold! If you wanna show your 'figure', then maybe some tight fitting costume.


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

How about go as Hulk Hogan, That would be pretty easy.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL!! .. no shirt + Teeny tiny shorts = VERY COLD!!! bahaha .. althought it would certianly be an interesting costume for the bars that I'm hitting up aftwards


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 20, 2006)

*Oct. 20*

*Training - Light Press, 12-15 reps (2/0/3), 20-15 reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI ... + HIIT cardio
Leg Ext. - **40lbs* 15, 15
*High Incline DB Flies - **25lbs* 15, 15, 15
*Leg Press - **290lbs* 14, 14
*Seated Side Lateral Raise - **15lbs* 12, 12 8 1/2 DROP *12lbs* + 6
*Leg Ext. - **30lbs* 20, 20
*Cable Flies - **10lbs* 20, 15 + 3
*Tate Press - **20lbs* 15, 15
*V-bar Pulldown - **35lbs* 18

*Carido - *
1:30 warm-up (interval)
7 min HIIT 30 at 11mph with 3% incline / :30 at 4mph with 1% incline)
1:30 cool down (interval)

Great workout. legs are pudding.
 
* Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, quikc oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, apple, walnuts, tuna
 Meal 3 - Protein Bar, apple
Meal 4 - Egg beater, oat bran, quick oats, PB
Meal 5 - broccoli, hamburger
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Asked Britt today .. well at least I can say that it's over with .. 
okay .. prom story. (its long)
So I was sitting at the lunch table with the girls really nervous and everyone was liek why are you so nervous? and I was liek ' I'm asking britt to prom as soon as she gets here.' (she goes to her house for lunch but comes back for the last 10 minutes) everyone was freakign out and goign ' OMG lewie taht's perfect! She's goign to say yes! You guys have so much history'. and just convincing me how good it was. anyways so she shows up and I got super nervous ..everyone started staring at me and noding their head and I was liek Britt .. can we go for a walk? I need to talk to ya about something. And she's liek ' Ya sure ..' So we start walking and I was like ' So, are yout hinking of anyoen to go to prom with?' and shes like ' Well .. I was kind of thinking of Ryan .. ' This threw me completely off. I was expecting her to say no, no one. I had no idea what to do or to say. Shoudl I still ask her? But if I dont' then what do I say I needed to talkt o her about? WHAT DO I DO?! I was screaming in my head. But I decided to try it anyway .. worked upa ll my courage and was like ' Well .. okay .. we've been best friends since we were 6. I've always had a crush on you .. I guess what I'm tryign to say was I was goign to ask you to prom, to be my date. But if you want to go with Ryan ..' and her face instantly turned red. and she's liek ' what? .. no .. ' and I was like ' britt it's alright if you want to go with Ryan that's fine, really it is.' and she's liek ' No .. I don't know .. I .. I was just saying that, I'm nto sure .. ' and I was like ' Well you can tell me either yes or no. I mean .. I really wanted to go with you. i've always had a crush on you. But seriously britt you can say no. I dont' want you to think you HAVE to say yes jsut becuase were friends. You can jsut say no it's seriously fine.' Byt this point I was laughing, you know trying to ease up the situation so it wasn't so akward and to make her feel comfortable just in case she wanted to say no, and to let her know that she CAN say no. But really .. I felt liek hell I felt like complete shit. It wasnt' go I thoguht it was goign to happen I thought I was goign to ask and she was goign to go ' Of course Lewie!' just like every1 else did .. I was soo fuckign depressed. And then she goes 'No .. I was just saying that I was maybe thinkign of him .. ya Lewie I'll go to prom with you' and I was liek ' Really? Cause its fine .. you can say no britt! Honestly' and she's liek ' No I'll go with you Lewie' and I was liek ' phew .. that was so hard. But I mean .. like if you decide you want to go with Ryan or someone lese ask you it's fine k?' and she's liek ' OMG NO LEWIE!! I'm not goign to ditch you! Were going to prom together!' and I was like ' hahah k' and smiled at her.
Well we wealked back to the table in complete akwardness .. liek we didn't even really say anything. And I was really down. i wasn't happy at all .. like .. it jsut didn't happen liek I thought It was goign to. and then it was akward between us afterwards as well .. I was really down. Got my bookbag and went and foudn Kerry to talk to her about it.

Well I saw her last period in Pre-calc class and we were jsut talkign liek nothign happened, no akwardness and jsut alughign and joking. And the she goes ' Oh by the way, when we go to prom together your not goign to be able to walk on the runway with me .. my dress is SOOOO POOFY!!!' and I was liek ' BAHAhA okay I'll jsut walk side-ways alogn with ya  ' and we were laughign and carrying on. So then I was thinking ' Okay .. ya she really does wanna go with me '

Well the class ended .. i go home .. 4pm comes along I have to to got o wrok ... I look at my cell and noticed britt called me, but I coudln't call her back because I was runnign alte for work. So then during work she calle dme again (but I missed it) and then after work she called and I was able to answer it. So were just said the 'Hi's and stuff and I explaiend that I was sorry that I didn't pick up before but I was at work and she's liek that's fine  so I was like ' So whats up??' and she's liek ' Lewie .. I need to talk to you .. it's about prom ..' and I was like ' Okay' .. I knew what was comign though. But I kept my voice cheery and happy and upbeat' and then she's like ' I went home and told my mom that me adn you were going to prom .. and my mom jsut looked at me adn went ' But you and Ryan promised each other two years ago that you'd go to prom with each other' . lewie I am SOO sorry .. I completely forgot. Whe nyou asked me today you caught me off guard .. liek that wsa the LAST thing i was expecting. Lewie I'm so sorry! I would of went to prom with you .. but I promised Ryan .. and i can't break that promise .. fuck .. lewie I'm so sorry .. ' Adn I was laughing and going ' Britt it's alright don't worry about it all!! omg it's fine! and she went on for liek 5 mintues about how bad she felt and how sorry she was and was like ' Lewie .. YOu have no idea how hard this is. You dont' know how terrible I feel right now. Thsi is soo hard for me to do .. but Lewie can we go to the semi-formale together?' and I was liek ' ya of course britt!! and dont' feel bad at all!! Britt honestly I'm cool with it' and she was like ' Aweomse! were going to semi toghether then! .. thanks for understanding .. I feel so bad .. ' 
So that was it. I told her I'd talk to her alter go off the phone and I feel liek hell. My dream prom date .. to make it worse it was sort of a tease .. to think for the 5 hours that we were going .. and then have it all end. FUCK .. she was the ONE person I wanted to go to prom with .. I just ..   
and I'm not even sure if the whole 'promise' thing is real .. yo uknow. Mayeb she was jsut makign it up so she can ask Ryan .. but I don't know. I dont' think so .. but then again who knows right now, I'm jsut soo fuckign depressed. I'll find out eventually from one of the other girls when britt talks to them about it. 
*sigh*
She is the only the girl I've ever had feelings for. 

Need some sleep


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear your prob date didnt work out. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 21, 2006)

Girls are bitches. You deserve better. And who does her mom think she is getting involved like that? What are the chances Ryan even remembers a promise from 2 years ago. 

I heart you. and wish i could be there to hug you :


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

She promised someone *2 FUCKIN YEARS* ago that she would go with them and is now ditching you to do that?!?!?! How retarded is that. Sorry dude keep your head up, I know if it was me I wouldnt have taken it as well as you. Way to be the bigger person.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2006)

*Oct 21*

*Training - Light Pull, 12-15 reps (2/0/3), 20-15 reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI ... + cardio
Lying Leg Curl - **45lbs* 14, 14
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *845lbs* 14, 14, 13
*Pull-Throughs - **30lbs* 13, 13
*Seated Cable Row -**80lbs* 14, 14, 13
*Lying Leg Curl - **35lbs* 19, 19
*High Trap Upright Cable Fly - **10lbs* 19/19 , 19/19
*DB Curls -**25lbs* 13/13, 12/12
*High Incline DB Curl -**20lbs* 10/10 DROP *15lbs* 8/8

*Core -
*Decline Sit-ups - *Me + 35lbs* 12
Crunch machine - *60lbs* 8
Landmines - *BAR + 25lbs* 16 (8 each side)
Weighted V-up - *25lbs* 11
Cable Crunch - *110lbs* 12
Broomstick Twist - *55lbs* 30 (15 each side)

GREAT workout .. holy fuck, my legs / back were FRIED!

 * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, quikc oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, apple, walnuts, tuna
 Meal 3 - oat bran, quick oats, egg beater, PB
Meal 4 - Tuna
1 pint of vodka + about 1.5 cups of fruit punch 
Meal 5 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 3L

*Adrian/Jaime/DoubleD -  *Thanks guys. I'm good now .. afterwards went to bed and slept for 11 hours. Woek up and was over it  .. The way I'm looking at it now is ya .. it woulda been AMAZING to go with her. But I'm not. Oh well c'est la vie. I'll just go with someone else and have just as an amazing time! It's my prom! Who coudl it go bad??

Didn't post this last night becuase I was SOOO drunk. LOL .. I passe4d out at 10pm and then woke up at 2am to go home. 
Went to my friend Katies house and drank with a bunch of the girls .. then 8 of us fitted into a 5 seated person car and went to the hockey game! Came back to katies drank so more .. I passed outa nd then woke up after everyone left lol. I felt sooooo sick and gross!! BLAH! .. it took everything in me to eat that cottage cheese after I got home at 2am .. but I knew I would feel better in the morning if I ate it .. and I was right! No hangover whatsoever. 
LOL AND!! OMG GET THIS!! BAHAHAHAHA - I was invited this Friday to a university thats two hours away to go trick or treating!!! BAHAHAH!!

okay what it is is that everyone in the university puts in 20 dollars for liquor. They get the liqour and then you go DOOR TO DOOR in the dorms and say trick or treat .. and instead of candy you get a shot of booze! LOL the goal is to see who can take the most shots! bahaha So this firday me and Tiff and kattie are heading up there for that! (it's 2 hours away) omg it's goign to be amazing!!
LOL and then the following Tues is halloween and I'll be pigging out on candy .. gah between the cake / drinking last night / drinkign firday / then candy .. I'm goign to get soo fat!! hahahaha


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

I like the idea of going door to door for shots! Excellent. But hey drinking with a bunch of young ladies, thats a boy!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2006)

*Oct. 22*

*Training - OFF*

 * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
 Meal 3 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 4 - Tuna
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, curry
Meal 6 - CC, strawberries, pysllium seed husks, fishies

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

*DoubleD - *LOL! It's goign to be soo fuckign sweet! Goign through a university door to door at the dorms taking shots! bahaha whenever I drink it's always with a group of girls  .. I dont' think I've ever drank with a bunch of guys 

Tired .. had to work all day


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 23, 2006)

*Oct. 23*

*Training - Heavy Press, 4-6 (1/0/3)  2:00RI, 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI
A1: *Squats - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *185lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
*A2: *Incline Bench Press - *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
*Single Leg Press - **290lbs* 7/7, 7/7
*Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 8, 7, 61/2 
*DB Press - **40lbs* 7, 6
*Decline CG Bench Press to skull crusher - **50lbs* 5
*Laying single arm DB Tri ext. - **20lbs* 7/7, 6/6

GREAT workout .. was fried afterwards .. espically since I only got 5 hours of sleep.
 
 * Diet -
*Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, apple, walnuts, tuna
 Meal 3 - oat bran, Egg beater, apple, walnuts, 
Meal 4 - oat bran, whey, apple, PB
Meal 5 - Bok choy, button mushrooms, chinese cabbage, bamboo shoots, celery, onions, green pepper, shrimp, lobster, scallops, beef, curry 
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil
 
*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

BUSY DAY! .. so many errands that had to be run. 
And I only had 5 hours of sleep .. I'm soo drained, not lookign forward to cardio in the AM tomorrow. 
Oh I can offically make one of my veins 'DISGUSTING' LOL. I walked intot he computer room where my little sister was and she looked and me and literally jumped back and went EWWW lewie that's disgusting! .. she was talkign about the vein on my right elbow/bicep. hahaha
Oh I also have a doctor appointment Thurs to talk to him about getting some tests done on my heart. Make sure everythings working correctly ..
Anyways .. goign to try and get an early night in ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Oh I can offically make one of my veins 'DISGUSTING' LOL. I walked intot he computer room where my little sister was and she looked and me and literally jumped back and went EWWW lewie that's disgusting! .. she was talkign about the vein on my right elbow/bicep. hahaha


LOL - I get the same thing! Lots of 'ewww... that is gross' comments from large prominant veins in my arms/ forearms... 

Sorry to hear about prom... If it means anything - I'd go with you if it didn't mean about $2000 in plane ticket fee's! 

And you be careful at halloween ok!  Don't want you catching a cold when you go running around all na-kid like in the October weather with a bunch of uni students! 

Seriously though - I would prefer the candy!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 24, 2006)

*Oct. 24*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + Core*
_Cardio - 40 minutes_
10 minutes HIIT
10 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
10 minutes HIIT
10 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Rotator cuff - 4 sets

Crunch Machine - *60lbs* 10
Decline Sit-up - *35lbs* 10
Broomstick twists - *60lbs* 24 (12 each side)
V-ups - *25lbs* 12
Cable Crunch - *120lbs* 8
Plate twists - *15lbs* 30 (15 each side)
Side bends - *40lbs* 16 (8 each side)
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
Meal 3 - Tuna, walnuts 
Meal 4 - Egg beater, walnuts
Meal 5 - Bok choy, button mushrooms, chinese cabbage, bamboo shoots, celery, onions, green pepper, beef, curry 
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil
 

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*Emma - *Hey!! OMG I would GLADY go to prom with you!! hahaha if only we didn't live in seperate countries 
lol don't worry I'm getting Candy too! Okay, the actual date for halloween is Tues. The 'trick or treating' at the uni is Friday, they're jsut having it friday becuase it's the weekend. So I'm drinking friday night, then going out in my costume on Tues in Moncton to get candy! mmmm  hahaha so like I mentioned, between the cake / drinking this week and the drinking/ candy next week I'm going to be fat!!  But it's going to be sooo worth it!

.... need sleep ..  soo tired.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I know I would just soon drink with a bunch of women. Much much better, besides always gives you something to look at!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2006)

*Oct 25*

*Training - Heavy Pull, 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI, 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI*
*Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
*One Arm DB Row - **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *50lbs* 6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
*Reverse BB Lunges -**125lbs* 8/8, 8/8
*WG Lat Pulldown - **100lbs* 8, 8, 6
*Concentration Curls - **30lbs* 5/5
*BB Curls -*  *70lbs* 7, 7

great workout. Am certainly well tender right now.
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, apple, walnuts, tuna
Meal 3 - Protein Bar, apple
Meal 4 - oat bran, fish oil, egg beater, 
Meal 5 - Bok choy, button mushrooms, broccoli, chinese cabbage, bamboo shoots, celery, onions, green pepper, shrimp, lobster, scallops, beef, curry 
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, PB
 

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD - *Ya those are the pluses of hanging out with practically only women, not to mention they're more crazy. We get into ALOT of shit when we go out, between starting brawls that require ambulances, getting arrested, getting banned from places etc. it's always a fun night. However the disadvantages is NOTHING IS EVER PLANNED OUT! I'm not going to the uni on friday now!! FAWWWKK! They can't get ahold of the girl who invited us which is stupid because they know her number + MSN . Oh well , whatever. Probably will take up a shift at work, or just see what else is panned for that night , or maybe a combo.

haha probably better this way, won't feel so guilty when I'm munching on all that candy come Halloween night!

PS Thank you Adrian for mentioning the heart thing. I have the doctor appointment tomorrow, to get a ECG and stuff ordered off. Which is perfect timing becuase whenever I exert myself (other than inside the gym .. although it happened for a bit during cardio) that 'chest pain' has now become a tighting gripping feeling on my heart. Liek I said it happened whenever I exert myself (such as stirring gravy at work really fast) but it also will just randomly come and go as well. Not good.

Now Bed ..


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Man buddy, be careful. Dont overdue it, your life is nothing to mess around with! Well I am definitly happy you are getting everything checked out however. I wish you the best. You will be in my prayers!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> PS Thank you Adrian for mentioning the heart thing. I have the doctor appointment tomorrow, to get a ECG and stuff ordered off. Which is perfect timing becuase whenever I exert myself (other than inside the gym .. although it happened for a bit during cardio) that 'chest pain' has now become a tighting gripping feeling on my heart. Liek I said it happened whenever I exert myself (such as stirring gravy at work really fast) but it also will just randomly come and go as well. Not good


np... Print out and take that news item with you so when you talk to your doc you can say thats the news article you came across and were concerned as you experience chest pains on and off. Else he might think you are too young for such issues and may not take it seriously. Hopefully it is nothing serious and all will be well.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2006)

*Oct. 26*

*Training - Core + Rotator Cuff + cardi*
*Core - *
Crunch machine - *60lbs* 12
Decline Sit-ups - *35lbs* 8
Landmines - *25lbs + BAR* 24 (12 each side)

V-up  *25lbs* 12
Cable Crunch - *120lbs* 9
Broomstick twists - *60lbs* 30 (15 each side)

*Rotator Cuff- *4 sets

*Cardio - *40 minutes
30 minutes step class
7:30 minutes at lvl 65 on stepper machine
2:30 minutes at lvl 30 on stepper machine

CRAP workout .. fuck I was so tired I just coudln't push my body. After the workout I came home and feel asleep in a chair .. I couldn't even make it to my bed. I felt like hell.



*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, 
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
Meal 3 - Tuna,
Meal 4 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 5 - Protein Bar
Meal 6 - Hamburger, bean sprouts, celery, onions, chinese cabbage
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil



*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L


Thanks guys ..
Well went to the doctors today. I'm good, I don't need an ECG. He gave me the order for it just in case I still wanted to just to 'ease my mind' . Becuase the pains don't last for minutes, only seconds he said it's not my heart and more than likely skeletal muscle and then he started to mutter under his breath something about rib cage or something ..
He went on to say I'm probably his most healthiest patient and I need to stop worrying so much, Like I'm on a constant search for something wrong with me. I have to stop being so paranoid. He suggested that what I need to do is chane aroudn my lifestyle, I need more sleep, less stress in my life, and I need to ease down on the caffeine ..
Unforuntly these thins can't change just as of yet in this point of my life ( well the caffeine can) .

Soo .. I'm on my mom's labtop right now becuase my computer is completely dead. Can't be repaired, the hard drive, ram etc. are all shot and it's be chepaer to buy a new computer than to fix my old one .. not sure what I'm going to do  .. GAH. But I'm thinking my is just going to give me her labtop .. there was talk that I needed a labtop at the end of the year for university and that she was just goign to give me her's. So I may as well jsut take it now ..

Okay, off to eat meal 6 and watch Grey's anatomy!! fuckign abc moving it from 9pm to 10pm  I wanted some sleep! .. oh well no school tomorrow so I can sleep in. AND no school Monday!  so let the four day weekend commence!​


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 27, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> , and I need to ease down on the caffeine ..
> Unforuntly these thins can't change just as of yet in this point of my life ( well the caffeine can)




Hmm...sound familiar?  I should be a doctor, lol. Ya, right

So the caffeine pills are kind of a waste of money now, eh? Are you still gonna take em to replace the coffee?


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

I got me a 4 day weekend this weekend as well. Nice huh? I love all of these days off. BTW good workout Tom.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2006)

*Training - Light Press, 12-15 reps (2/0/3), 15-20 reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI for all*
*Leg Ext - **45lbs* 13, 13
*Incline DB Flies - **30lbs* 13, 12, 12
*Leg Press - **290lbs* 15, 15
*Seated Side lateral raises - **15lbs* 13, 12 9 DROP *12lbs* 6
*Leg Ext - **35lbs* 16, 16 slightly was about 15 seconds quicker on these 
*Cable Flies - **10lbs* 20, 15 + 5 reps
*Tate Press - **25lbs* 12, 12
*Vbar pulldown - **35lbs* 20

HIIT -
1:30 warm up
7 Minute HIIT 30 at 11mph wtih 3% incline / :30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1:30 cool down

Great workout legs were mushy. For some reason the weight stack in my gym for pressdowns / leg etx and leg curl are weird. I noticed that after I went to adrians gym in Toronto. The ones here seem alot heavier .. like when I went to toronto I was able to o about 20+lbs extra on these machines ... using only one arm/leg  
​*Diet -*​
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, apple
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, Cottage cheese, walnuts, apple, oat bran
Meal 3 - Egg beater, oat bran, apple, fish oil
Meal 4 - Apple, protein bar
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger, tuna
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, PB​*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L​*Jaim -* No .. it's not the fact that I'm having the caffeine its the fact that I no longer get a 'burst of energy' when I take it that concerns him. He thinks I jsut need a break from it, my body may of been addicted to it. But I've lowered it ALOT the last 2 days and I haven't 'droped' in energy levels or feel anymore shitter so I don't think I was addicted, as if I was I would feel even worse.
Yes I'll be using the pills in the future.

*DoubleD* - THANKS!! lol it wasn't really though .. that's not even a 1.5 x BW deadlift 
Strength on me = SUCKS! 
But I'm slowly working on it  .. and lol techincially I got a 5 day weekend  .. I didn't go to school becuase of the doc app. hahaha


So took up the extra shift at work + I was cleaning ym room and found a year old xmas card with a uncashed 25 dollar check  YAY! hahaha .. then saw 'The grudge 2' BAHAHAHAHHAHA omg hahahah a girl dies from drinking to much milk and she's lying on the floor twitching with cartons of mil surronding ehr and the cat kid is meowing next to her body! bahahah omg I LOST it!!! hahaha
ahhh good night. Espically since we got into the movie for free .. the ticket stands were open so we just walked right in with the manager watching us! 
I hope my creatine and whey hurry up and get here!!

OO .. and I'm doing something weird tomorrow. I'm goging to go shaparon a dance at the high school ... the TEACHERS HALLOWEEN DANCE! that'll be fucked lol

Okay Night ​


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 28, 2006)

Does the Expand that u ordered have caffeine?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2006)

*Oct. 28*

*Training - Light Pull, 12-15 reps (2/0/3), 20-15 reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI ... + cardio*
*Lying Leg Curl - **45lbs* 15, 15
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - **45lbs* 15, 14, 14
*Pull-Throughs - **30lbs* 14, 14
*Seated Cable Row -**80lbs* 15, 14, 14
*Lying Leg Curl - **35lbs* 19, 19
*High Trap Upright Cable Fly - **15lbs* 15/15 shit form so.. *10lbs* , 16/16
*DB Curls -**25lbs* 13/13, 13/13
*High Incline DB Curl -**20lbs* 11/11 DROP *15lbs* 9/9

*Core -*
Decline Sit-ups - *Me + 35lbs* 12
Crunch machine - *60lbs* 8
Landmines - *BAR + 25lbs* 24 (12 each side)
Weighted V-up - *25lbs* 12
Cable Crunch - *120lbs* 10
Broomstick Twist - *60lbs* 30 (15 each side)


*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, Cottage cheese
Meal 3 - oat bran, egg beater, apple, fish oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, apple, broccoli, hamburger, 
Meal 5 - Protein bar
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.5L

*Jaime -*  Yup I got the energised kind! I'm not really sure I'm looking for with the creatine.. just going to experiment with it and see if I even notice any difference at all.

Didn't post this last night becuase i didn't get off the PS2 until 12:30am ... I did NOTHING yesterday, I literally played video games ALL day .. oh ya I left the hosue at one point to pick up some lettuce/strawberries .. but thats it.
Yes I'm a loser. hahahaha (I haven't played video games in SOOO long ..)

UMMMMM becuase Halloween isn't in 3 days!!!!! BAHAHAHAH .. I think what I'm goign to do is buy the 7th season of 'Buffy the vampire slayer' (lol my favorite show of all time) and when I get home from trick-or-treating/ bar hitting it'll probably be 2 or 3 .. so I'm going to stay up until 6 or so watching Buffy and eating all my candy .. then hit the gym for my wednesday workout, then come home and go to sleep. lol that's going to majorly fuck my sleeping patterns up even more! but it's going to be sooooo worth it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah a quite weekend at home. Nice. Sometimes it feels good to just chill at home.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 29, 2006)

Aight, cool. e-mail will come tonight


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2006)

*Oct. 29*

*Training - OFF*


*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 3 - Tuna
Meal 4 - Protein bar
Meal 5 - Bok choy, bamboo shoots, onions, green peppers, button mushrooms, broccoli, shrimp, curry
Meal 6 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 7 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.5L

Once again did nothing! .. well I had to go to work for 6 hours, but other than that just sat around playing the video game hahaha. Damn I'm addicted to it. 

I'm also feeling the need for a deload .. I think I'm going to push through and get one more week out of this routine. All the carbs/calories from Halloween should allow that with no problem 
And by the begining of next week all my new whey / creatine should be in, so I'll start the creatine then.
For my next split I was thinking something like -
Lower + shoulder (press dominant)
Upper (pull dominant)
Lower + Lats (pull dominant)
Upper (press dominant)

Anyways .. off of school again tomorrow so of to catch 8 - 9 hours of zzz's for the 4th night in a row!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

I admire your diet, wish I could be that strict but with my goal right now being strength I am not to worried about it. I think all my life has been cutting and bulking so I am used to it. Nice work on all of the sleep!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2006)

*Oct. 30*


*Training - Heavy Press, 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI, 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI*​
*A1: *Squats - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *185lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4 + 1/2 + 1/2​
*A2: *Incline Bench Press - *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4​
*Single Leg Press - **290lbs* 8/8, 8/8​
*Seated DB Press - **30lbs* 8, 7, 6​
*DB Press - **40lbs* 7, 6​

*Decline CG Bench Press to skull crusher - **45lbs* 6​
*Laying single arm DB Tri ext. - **20lbs* 8/8 , 8/8​ 

 carbs would of greatly helped this workout..​
I decdied to continue the 'little - no ' carbs from yesterday to sort of 'prep' myself for halloween (mentally more than anything). The started was ALRIGHT ... but after the leg presses .. wow my energy = gone. just managed to get all the reps from last week.​ 


*Diet -*​
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,​
*PWO/PERI* - whey​
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1,​
Meal 3 - SF jello, protein bar​
Meal 4 - Bok choy, button mushrooms, chinese cabbage, bamboo shoots, celery, onions, green pepper, shrimp, curry​
Meal 5 - Hamburger, bean sprouts, onions, celery, chinese cabbage​
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil​


*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea​
*Water :* 4.25L​ 

*DoubleD - *Thanks. lol this is actually my diet after i've toned it down .. before I use to be OBESSED with it. Counting down to every last calorie .. if you take a look back through my journal you'll the much more 'strict' cleaner version of my diet. (ex. you wouldn't see protein bars in there ..) But now I just kinda 'go with the flow' and guesstimate stuff as the day goes along. But to be honest it isn't hard at all for me to eat clean ... I LOVE the food, not to mention I'm a volume eater. The more, the better. And you can eat more when you eat clean food .. for instance, today I ate 20 cups of veggies .. lol.​ 

OKAY cardio in the am tomorrow + school + movie renting/buying then off to moncton, meet up with some friend, get in my costume ( a dirty little french maid  ) go trick or treating!! Then after the moncton friends go home me and kerry are going to go the gay bar triangles!! BAHAHAHA .. then home (might be around 1 - 3am at this point), pop in the movie i either bought or rent and sit down for the rest of night (or mornign I guess it would be considered??), Then around 6 or 7 hit the gym, come home maybe eat some more and then play video games.​
hmmm no sleep in that lay out .. PFT who needs sleep anyways??​ 

CAN'T WAIT! TOMORROW IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!!​ ​


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

I used to count down to each calorie, but it just added stress to my life so I am not to concerned with it anymore. Yes I still make wise desicions however I dont go crazy over it anymore. And 20 cups of veggies is a ton, urgh....haha.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2006)

Arg .. I can't even begin to write about how much I ate last night ..
I didn't end up going to the bars. I dressed up as a french maid .. it was a hit! hahaha it was hillarious. And I also got tons of complements on my physique lol. Everyone coudln't get over my 'pecs' lol. They kept tell me to flex them (because of the striations) and they kept touching them ..even the guys!! LOL .. Justin kept saying how he wishes his was like that. And my arms / legs were also completemented on .. but at the same time they kept saying I was stick thin and practically a bone  I was also sexuall harrassed by a 40 year old women LMAO. We went to her house .. she gave us the candy .. and then she was like ' Wait one second ..' and came out of her house towards me, and LIFTED MY SKIRT UP TO MY WAIST! NOT JOKING! she then went ' Oh .. opps.' and then walked back into her house and shut the door on us. WTF! LOL omg we could not stop laughing! bahaha 
Anyways .. like I said no bars. Instead we went to Mcdonalds .. I got home at around 11:30pm .. by this time at I ahd already eating Lg. Fries, crispy Mcchicken sandwhich, 2 hot fudge sundaes, 1 chicken fatija, 10 sm. bags of chips and TONS of gummies and chocolate bars .. it took everything to not all asleep when driving home. The food made me soo tired .. so after I got home, I took my candy, 2L tub of oreo ice-cream and one bag of oreo golden cookies and the 7th season of Buffy the vampire slayer down to my room .. I kept eating and eating while watching buffy. But the food made me soooo tired .. I would fall asleep for 30 minutes , then wake up and eat some more .. all back asleep for 30 minutes wake up eat some more ... this continued until 4:30am 
It was soo weird .. The food kept putting me to sleep but then my body kept waking up to eat some more .. gah. Oh well it was yummy.
Esitmated damage .. no clue. defintily around 10k calories.

But you know the weird thing?! .. I woke up at 11am .. I woke up with NO BLOAT .. just a really sore tummy (as if I was up all night doing crunches) .. weighed myself .. I was 138.5lbs. I was actually 1.5lbs LESS than yesterday morning. 
Anyways ..​


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

10, 000 calories is a ton. Probably less than that. You would be suprised 10,000 is alot of calories. But if so good work because it takes some serious eating to get to that!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2006)

lol okay, here's a rough estimate of everything I ate through the 24 hours (4:30am - 4:30am)
10 cups of lettuce, 5 cups of broccoli, 3 scoops of whey, 2.5 cups of fibre 1, 100G hamburger, 1 cup of skim milk, 1 cup of cottage cheese, 6 fish oil, strawberries, 1Lg fry, 1 crispy mchicken sandwhich, 2 hot fudge sundaes, 1 chicken fatija, about 20 mini bags of chips, about 35 mini chocolate bars, about 20 gummi stuff, 1 huge gummy watch, 2/3 of a 2L tub of oreo ice-cream, 1/2 a box of golen oreo cookies, 2 chocolate chip cookies.

The Mcdonalds alone was 2000 calories. Then the oreo ice cream was another 2000 calories ... so ya hahah defintly around 10k calories.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Why did you decided to go nuts? Hahaha.....that is a shit load of food!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2006)

*Nov 1*

*Training - Heavy Pull, 4-6 (1/0/3) 2:00RI, 6-8 (2/0/3) 1:30RI*
*Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*One Arm DB Row - **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *55lbs* 4/4, 4/4, 4/4, 4/4
*Reverse BB Lunges -**135lbs* 7/7, 7/7
*WG Lat Pulldown - **100lbs* 8, 8, 6
*Concentration Curls - **30lbs* 6/6
*BB Curls -* *70lbs* 8, 6

alright workout I guess .. nothing special.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, tuna, lettuce, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 2 - oat bran, whey, apple
*PWO/peri* - skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 3 - Tuna, lettuce, yogurt, fibre 1, apple, walnuts
Meal 4 - Egg beater, walnuts
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, PB



*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 5L

Woke up at 11am after my weird night full of sleep, food and buffy the vampire slayer lol.
I've felt really really weird all day .. I don't know .. it's like a brian fog or something. I just can't really focus on anything .. spent 3 hours doing homework today and that's all I did ..
​


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2006)

Well I knew I was going to eat ALOT of food .. I just didn't know it was going to be to that extent ..
like I said .. literally from 11:30pm I would eat for about 15 minutes straight and then just like pass out for 30 minutes .. wake up eat some more for 15 minutes , pass out for another 30 ... this continued until 4:30am .. it was so weird. Everytime I would wake up I would be starving and jsut go ravenous on the food ... it was like I wasn't even in my body if that makes sense. Like I was watching myself do it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you smoke something?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL no!! ... I was going to if I had of went to the bars. thank god I didn't!!  imagine all that + if I had the munchies!


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

That would be pretty crazy. I have never and will never smoke anything, so I dont know what kind of an impact it has on your appetite, but it is well documented on how hungry it makes ya.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> .. but at the same time they kept saying I was stick thin and practically a bone




Sounds like you had a good halloween especially with all that pigging out!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Tom-Tom.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2006)

*Nov 2*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator cuff + Core
*Cardio total - 40 minutes. Combo of interval & steady state stuff. HR AVG. ~ 160 - 170BPM

4 sets of rotator

6 sets of core
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - chicken, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.5L

Didn't post because it was a busy day of Errands ..

*DoubleD -  *well there s a 50/50 chance for me.I either get really bad munchies or I get really bloated and can't eat.

*Adrian & Emma - *Hey!! .. hahah it was very good. And I don't know what happened with the pigging out! wasn't bloated or retain any water! weird .. oh well I'm not complaining haha


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

What energy drink are you using?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2006)

*Nov 3*

*Training - Light Press, 12-15 reps (2/0/3), 20-15 reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI ... + cardio*
*Leg Ext - **45lbs* 14, 14
*Incline DB Flies - **30lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Leg Press - **310lbs* 12, 12 OWWW a whole lot of pain happening here.
*Seated Side Lateral Raise - **15lbs* 13, 12 *12lbs* 15
*Leg Ext - **35lbs* 17, 16
*Cable Flies -**15lbs* 15 *10lbs* 12 + 4
*Tate Press - **25lbs* 13, 12
*V-Bar Pulldown -**40lbs* 15

10 minutes of HIIT of the steeper

Good workout .. soo sore ..
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, Tuna
Meal 3 - apple, protein bar
Meal 4 - Oat bran, egg beater, fish oil
Meal 5 - Tuna, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD -  *I drink the SF rockstar energy drink. Although I really like the TAB ones as well, cherry flavour  The thing with the rockstar ones though is it's double the size/ingredients as the other ones but it costs the exact same.

Well .. lol interesting day. Had to wake up at 3:50am .. Me + some friend signed up for a tour of a university that's about a 15 minutes drive .. it started at 8:30 so I had to get everyone at 7:50am .. none of us are going to be going to that university, we would never consider it. So why would we go you ask? LOL we all got high/drunk. We were wandering around the campus drunk/high .. just causing mischief hahahaha! We left half way through the day .. so I got home at about 12:30 .. got into the house and I was soo tired. Took a nice nap until 3pm, then had to get ready for work. (which was hell .. it was sooo busy!)

Last workout tomorrow then starting a deloading phase.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

What was with the pain on the leg press?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 4, 2006)

*Nov 5*

*Training - Light Pull, 12-15 reps (2/0/3), 20-15 reps (2/0/2) 1:00RI ... + core*
*Lying Leg Curl **50lbs* 12, 12
*Straight Arm Pulldwon - **45lbs* 15, 15, 15 owwie owwie
*Pullthroughs - **30lbs* 15, 15
*Seated Cable Row - **90lbs* 12, 12 *85lbs* 9+3 
*Lying Leg Curl - **35lbs* 20, 20
*Upright Cable Fly - **15lbs* 13+3/13+3 , 12+3/12+3
*DB Curls - **25lbs* 14/14, 13/13
*Incline DB Curls - **20lbs* 13/13 DROP *15lbs* 7/7

*Core - *:30RI between sets
*Crunch Machine - **60lbs* 10, 8
*Weighted V-up **35lbs* 9, 8
*Cable Crunch - **120lbs* 11, 10

Good workout .. I'm really really disliking seated Cable Rows .. while doing them the pain isn't happening in the muscle .. but it feels like my bones??  It really hurts .. and not the good kind. 
Also I've always wondered why the weight stack on the leg ext. / leg curl / pulldowns are different than the other weight stacks/at other gyms ..

For some reason They're heavier .. for ex. before I went to Toronto in the summer I could do a double leg curl at around 40lbs .. went to toronto & on their machine I could do a SINGLE leg curl at around 60lbs .. And if I try a do a Cable Crunch on the pulldown cable stack I can only do 50-60lbs .. then on the regular cable stack I can do 120lbs 
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats
*PWO/PERI* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, Cottage Cheese
Meal 3 - Oat bran, quick oats, fish oil, egg beater, apple
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Tuna, walnuts, Tuna, apple
Meal 5 - egg beater, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD - *hahaha just your average ' omg my legs are going to fall off pain' . My legs are been so sore lately.. defintly in need of break.

So today was my last workout before my deloading week ...
Did nothing really .. just kinda moped around. Running into bad money problems again. 
I'm only getting around 130-140 dollars this week .. and with this money I have to somehow 
- Get groceries ($90-$110)
- Pay my cell phone bill ($40)
- Get my car fixed (Its leaking radiator fluid and the right bulb in my blinkers is dying .. so god knows how much that is??)
- Renew my tanning package ($51 ... not important espically compared to other stuff that I need to get done)
- & was planning on going to moncton this weekend (so gas money + movie money)

*sigh* .. shall be an interesting week .. gotta come up with the money somehow ..

OH MOTHER FUCKING HELL?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOO omfg!!! is it the 5th?! what the fuck!! NOOOO ..
ARg ... my grad write-up is due on the 7th .. fuck I completelly forgot about it! And I have no clue what to write!! GAH!
.. oh great reminding me of school I have a bio lab + food science test on monday and a pre calc test on Tues .. lovely ..thats just icing on the cake ..


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Incline DB curls are always rough!! I like those, they kick ass.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2006)

Where do the cable rows hurt? your back?

Strange about the leg curl/ext machines. I havent tried them anywhere else other than my gym. maybe it is the angle of the seat or you are not able to sit back enough in the seat?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2006)

*Nov 5*

*Training - OFF*
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, ezekiel sprouted bread, PB, SF jam
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, whey, quick oats
Meal 3 - Oat bran, quick oats, fish oil, whey, apple
Meal 4 - Protein Bar, apple
Meal 5 - Tuna, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD - *very rough! espically doing a 20 rep set!

*Adrian - *Ya it hurts like the bones all through my upper back/trap region 
Nope nothign to do with the angle. It's the exact same thing with the pulldown cable stack compared to the regular cable stack. If I do a rope pulldown on the pulldown cable stack can only do around 30lbs .. do it on a regular stack and I can get around 70-80lbs. 
It's weird ...

Didn't post this yesterday becuase I was at work practicaly all day.
Then I had to come home and study for my food science test / do my bio lab on the femal menstual cycle ... which I didn't end up doing becuase it makes no fucking sense to me! Everyone that I called up didn't understand/do it either. So we'll have to get xtra help tomorrow from the teacher .. hopefully he doesn't take off late points.
ARG... then a pre-calc test  Tues!! fuckkk really gotta study or that one .. it's the only subject my marks are dropping. Recently got a bad mark on my assignment which took my mark in that class to a 79%  ... got a 99% in food science though (lol the reason I don't have 100% is becuase one assingment I pass in had grammar/spelling mistakes ) and a 91% in Biology .. Gotta keep the marks up for mid-term cause that's when I'm applying for university ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2006)

ARG ... were getting snow tomorrow!!  ... damn this mean it's going to be one very very cold winter ...

& on a side note my order from BB.com still isn't in (I ordered on oct. 19th) .. I just gave them a call and they said that since it's such a large order that it hasn't even made it past customs yet!!! FAWWKK ...
She said she was going to do some calling around and then e-mail me a rough estimate of how much longer it'll take  .. I wanted to start my creatine with the beginning of my new routine (which'll begin friday or saturday).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2006)

hhmmm.. maybe a deloading week is needed to see if you can recover from the back issues?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2006)

I usually got my bb.com order in 10-14days.. You should receive it anytime now, hopefully.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear your order isn't through yet... 

Any plans for your de-load week? Just going to bum around? And how are the plans for your new routine going? Any idea on your set/ exercise lay out yet?


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

Dude Pre calc sucks ass hard!!! I am horrible at math. Was always good at history its just a big story so its easy for me.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2006)

*Nov. 6*

*Training - OFF*
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, ezekiel sprouted bread, PB, SF jam
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, whey, quick oats
Meal 3 - Oat bran, quick oats, fish oil, whey, apple
Meal 4 - Oat bran, quick oats, PB, egg whites, apple
Meal 5 - Tuna, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*Adrian - *In the midst of my deloading week now  (well I've actually decided jsut to do 5 days of complete rest .. no deloading workouts.). Lucky the back bone pain only occurs during the exercises. Doesn't stick with me. I'm fuckign hoping the order will show up soon!! this friday will make THREE weeks! .. she said it's taking so logn becuase it was such a big order . 

*DoubleD - *Your telling me!! I didn't post this last night becuase LITERALLY from 4:30pm I was doing my bio lab / studying for the pre-calc until 9pm.  .. but this test is HUGE! .. I just recently messed up an assignment which took my mark down to 79%. Mid-terms are comign up soon .. and I'm not sure if the mark of this test is going on our mid-terms .. but if it is, and I screw it up then it's goign to lower my mark even further .. and I wanted to apply to university early right after I get my first mid-term. But if I fuck this test up then I won't be able too .. marks won't be good enough  .. really stressing it out. Which is probably going to make me fuck the test up .. *sigh*

*Emma - *No plans, just completely relaxing  .. I was thinking of either starting back up on friday or saturday .. probably friday. It's only been the second day and I'm getting antsy.
For my new routine .. I was thinking of
Upper
Lower+lats
Upper
Lower+shoulders

I've almost go it done up .. lol I was actually going to ask you for a critque after I write it up if you don't mind?


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

I really hate sf jam. If I have to eat that crap I just wont eat any. YUCK! 

As far as your test goes, as long as you prepare yourself correctly you will have nothing to wrry about. Just as if you were to train to compete. If you know you have taken all the correct steps to obtain mass while cut up at the correct time then everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay I do believe that this will be my routine ..

Sunday- OFF
Monday- Upper + 10 minutes of HIIT
Tuesday- Lower + Lats
Wednesday- Cardio (Steady state, 30-40 minutes)+ core + rotator
Thursday- Upper
Friday- Cardio (Steady state with some HIIT, 30-40 minutes)+ core + rotator
Saturday- Lower + shoulders


Monday Upper:
Bench Press- 4x 4-6 
One arm DB Row- 4x 4-6 
DB Upright Rows- 3x 8-12 
Seated Cable Row- 3x 8-12 
Decline DB Flies- 3x 12-15 
DB Preacher Curls - 3x 6-8 
V-bar or Rope pullown- 3x 12-15

Lower+Lats:
Deadlift- 4x 4-6 
BB Bulgarian Squats- 3x 6-8 
V-Bar Pulldown- 3x 6-8 
RDL with heels on plate- 3x 8-12
Leg Extensions- 3x 12-15 
Straight Arm Pulldown- 3x 12-15 

Thursday Upper:
Bent Over BB Row- 4x 4-6 
Incline DB Press- 4x 4-6 
WG Lat Pulldown- 3x 8-12 
Cable Flies- 3x 8-12 
Face Pull- 3x 12-15 
BB Skullcrusher- 3x 6-8 
High Incline DB Curls- 3x 12-15 

Lower+Shoulders:
Squat- 4x 4-6 
Reverse BB Lunges- 3x 6-8 
Alt. DB OH Press- 3x 6-8 
Single leg leg Press- 3x 8-12 
Pull-throughs- 3x 12-15 
Behind neck OH Press- 3x 12-15 

Rep Ranges ~
4-6 with a 3/0/1 tempo, 2:00RI
6-8 with a 3/0/2 tempo, 1:30RI
8-12 with a 3/0/2 tempo, 1:00RI
12-15 with a 2/0/2 tempo :45RI


That is unless Emma feels there needs to be some tweaking...
God it's been a while since I've done a workout where there wasn't a set rep scheme (eg. Heavy/Light workouts). Been a while since I did a variety of rep ranges all in one workout .. and it's been MONTHS since I've done anything other than full body related ...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2006)

*Nov 7*

*Training - OFF*
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, ezekiel sprouted bread, PB, SF jam
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, whey, quick oats
Meal 3 - Oat bran, quick oats, fish oil, egg whites, apple
Meal 4 - Oat bran, quick oats, PB, hamburger, apple
Meal 5 - Tuna, hamburger, broccoli, bok choy, celery, button mushrooms, basil
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD-  *LOL really?? I love my SF jam .. well really its the no sugar added stuff. So 10 cals per TBSP. I get the 'spa fruit's brad .. mmm soo good.. espically mixed with PB ...  PB & J sandwhiches
 The difference is, is that me and nutrition click! I can understand it, it makes sense to me! Math .. it just doesn't register. No matter how hard I focus I don't really understand it ..

With that being said I think I made a 75-80% on the test .. argg I didn't even get to finish it. I literally spent 20 minutes of the first question becuase I was freaking out so bad I forgot EVERYTHING. Ended up doing the first question over 5x, after I FINALLY remembered what to do, that uped the confidence a bit and I was able to fly through all the other questions, except I only got half of the last qustion done 

Also  my mark in food science is now a 92%. He put in my fast food assignment on k12planet (it's an online thing where students can check their current marks/attendence/homework due) and he only gave me a 68%!!! ... This is AFTER the fact that he told the entire class that mine was the best and then got me to stay after class to tell me I know more about this topic than he does and how passionate I am about it.
... but all that translated to a 68%??? That doesn't even make sense..
Maybe he put the mark in wrong?? .. lol wishful thinking ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe you could talk with him and ask what you might have done wrong. Say that you were under the impression that you were doing well, based on his comments, but your marks say otherwise and ask where/how you can improve.


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

What is bok choy? Chinese I know, but what is it? I hate chinese. Well except all the chicken. I get chicken on everything. I even get BBQ chicken pizza.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2006)

*Nov. 8*

*Training - OFF*
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, quick oats, walnuts
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, cottage cheese, oat bran
Meal 3 - Protein bar, apple
Meal 4 - Oat bran, PB, egg beater, apple
Meal 5 - Tuna, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD- *bok choy is basically just just some type of lettucy, cabbage type thing. I get it becuase my family owns a chinese restaurant. (my step-dad is chinese - which means my current employment is a chef at the restaurant. Which is also part of why I have to work practically everyday,besides my dad I'm the next best chef and I need to work along side him for the supper hours ..). Were the busiest in town, and make a pretty good living  ... so becuase of this I have acess to free meats (anything from shrimp, lobster, scallops, pork, duck, chicken, beef, etc.) and free veggies. 
Although I don't take alot from the restuarant .. I get my broccoli from there + my hamburger. Then some nights when I'm working I might get him to make me up a specility dish or create my own dish in the wok ..

*Adrian - *Well we haven't recived them back yet. The mark has only been entered in K12planet, but I'm defintly bringing it up to him when he returns them. It doesn't make sense ..


Well, I found out my mark on the pre-calc test I was stressing over .. 80%  .. so I'm pretty happy with that. You think 4.5 hours worth of studying might get a bit higher but oh well .. 

Okay starting to feel REALLY pudgy (ya becuase 5'9, 140lbs 10% BF is pudgy ) and getting REALLY antsy from the break .. definitnly getting back to it on Friday and saturday!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2006)

god I also need variety in my diet lol. I'm just addicted to oat bran/ oatmeal lately ...
Was thinking about picking up some sweet potato .. but money issues stoped me


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

^ I was thinking the same. ^


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2006)

*DoubleD- *hahaha ya that's my downside. I got a it of an OCD trait when it comes to my diet .. I'm not big on variety. I like food that'll give me VOLUME .. so what's better than oats/oat bran? I always cook them with more water than is recomended and for a longer period of time, that way I get even more volume without it being too soupy ..

Called BB.com again today ... ORDER IS STILL NOT PAST CUSTOMS! OMG IT'S BEEN 3 WEEKS! 

=========================================================
Okay Emma helped tweak as much as she could on the routine. LOL it's still not great and a bit messy, but I'm going to give it a go anyways and see what happens with it.

Sunday- OFF
Monday- Lower + Lats+ 10 minutes of HIIT
Tuesday- Upper
Wednesday- Cardio (Steady state, 30-40 minutes)+ core + rotator
Thursday- Lower + shoulders
Friday- Cardio (Steady state with some HIIT, 30-40 minutes)+ core + rotator
Saturday- Upper


Lower + Lats:
Deadlift - 4x 4-6
Leg Press (feet high & wide) - 3x 6-8 
V-bar Pulldown- 4x 6-8
Pull-throughs- 2x 12-15
BB Step-ups- 2x 8-12
Straight Arm Pulldowns- 2x 12-15

Tuesday upper:
Incline DB Press- 4x 4-6
One Arm DB Rows- 3x 8-10
Alt. OH Press- 3x 8-10
Seated Cable Row- 2x 8-12
Decline DB Flies- 2x 12-15
BB Skull crusher- 3x 6-8
Incline DB Curl- 3x 12-15

Lower + Shoulder:
Squats- 4x 4-6
*RDL with heels on plate- 3x 6-8
Military Press- 4x 6-8
Leg Ext.- 2x 12-15
Reverse BB Lunges- 2x 8-12
Upright Row- 2x 10-12

Saturday upper:
Bent Over BB Row- 4x 4-6
Decline BB press- 3x 6-8
WG Lat Pulldowns- 3x 8-12
Cable Flies- 2x 8-12
Face Pull- 2x 12-15
DB Preacher Curls- 3x 6-8
V-bar or Rope Pulldowns- 3x 12-15


Rep Ranges ~
4-6 with a 3/0/1 tempo, 2:00RI
6-8 with a 3/0/2 tempo, 1:30RI
8-12 with a 3/0/2 tempo, 1:00RI
12-15 with a 2/0/2 tempo :45RI


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2006)

*Nov 9*

*Training - OFF*
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats, PB
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, cottage cheese,
Meal 3 - Hamburger, oat bran, apple, grapefruit
Meal 4 - Hamburger, oat bran, apple, grapefruit, quick oats, SF metamucil
Meal 5 - egg beater, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Yes!!! got an e-mail today, my order is now out of customs!
Thank god becuase my fish oil is getting seriously low.

Did nothing today really .. had to work, got my car back from the shop .. 121 dollars .. gah. And theres something wrong with the frost nut in the engine, so if the anti-freeze leakage gets worse I have to get it replaced. The actually nut costs practically nothing .. but it's an 6-8 hour job  .. and at 60 dollars an hour .. 

4 day weekend! thank god. For some reason I've been feeling even more tired after takin this break .. today I was napping randomly all throughout the day .. (maybe I needed to have higher calories??? .. I was eating 2500 a day .. )
So excited to get back in the gym tomorrow morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats, PB
> Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, cottage cheese,
> Meal 3 - Hamburger, oat bran, apple, grapefruit
> ...


M'eh - my diet CONSTANTLY lacks variety! LOL... But, yeah - sometimes a change is good..

And I have to ask - with your last meal - do you mix it all together into a thick Goo and eat it like fudge?  If so - try adding a little chocolate flavouring (eg: some cocoa or SF hot chocolate)... yummy! **drool**

YAY for supplements FINALLY getting through!  I can't wait to see how you respond to the creatine!  YEAH!!



> got my car back from the shop .. 121 dollars .. gah. And theres something wrong with the frost nut in the engine, so if the anti-freeze leakage gets worse I have to get it replaced. The actually nut costs practically nothing .. but it's an 6-8 hour job  .. and at 60 dollars an hour ..


ARGGggg!!! Can you fix it? Do you have a mate who could do it for you?



> 4 day weekend! thank god. For some reason I've been feeling even more tired after takin this break .. today I was napping randomly all throughout the day .. (maybe I needed to have higher calories??? .. I was eating 2500 a day .. )


Enjoy your weekend!  

Re the cals - have you lost weight? And it might not have been CALS so much as the carbs you dropped out.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> M'eh - my diet CONSTANTLY lacks variety! LOL... But, yeah - sometimes a change is good..


hahaha true. It's just I enjoy what I eat too much to change it up  I have been craving some sweet potato lately, so I think I'll pick some up on monday ..


Emma-Leigh said:


> And I have to ask - with your last meal - do you mix it all together into a thick Goo and eat it like fudge?  If so - try adding a little chocolate flavouring (eg: some cocoa or SF hot chocolate)... yummy! **drool**


YES!!!  omg easily my favorite meal of the day! mmm I mix it all up in a bowl an add some type of Sugar free syrup too it! (Vanilla or Hazelnut or Maple or CHOCOLATE!) By far my favorite is the chocolate syrup.. but I got that when I was in Toronto, so once the bottle is gone, no more.. theres about 1 or 2 servings left. And also the SF metmucil I use is orange flavoured, so it becomes this chocolate orange type thing .. mmmm so good!
Never thought about the cocoa powder, I got some up in the cupboard, I'll give it a shot tonight, thanks for the idea 



Emma-Leigh said:


> YAY for supplements FINALLY getting through!  I can't wait to see how you respond to the creatine!  YEAH!!


You and me both! I can't wait to give creatine a shot


Emma-Leigh said:


> ARGGggg!!! Can you fix it? Do you have a mate who could do it for you?


hmm thats not a bad idea! I'm pretty sure my mom is friends with a mechanic .. maybe he can do it .. if he can that would be soo great.


Emma-Leigh said:


> Enjoy your weekend!


I will! I got a friend from Port Hawkesbury coming up for the weekend! (3 hours away). He loves nutriton / bodybuilding just like me! He's the only person that I can actually talk with about this stuff (that is in person). and holy fuck he's HUGE and lean! He doesn't diet or anything, and he goes to the gym randomly (since he's always busy with football), so his size and BF is so impressive. 


Emma-Leigh said:


> Re the cals - have you lost weight? And it might not have been CALS so much as the carbs you dropped out.


weight has stayed the same (138-140.5lbs), athough Im feeling more soft.
And actually techincally I increased carbs .. this past week I've bee doing roughly
2463 cals (+ additonals such as SF syrups, gum, cyrstal light, coffee, veggies etc.)
61G fat (13G sat)
252G carbs (45G of fibre .. not including veggies or metamucil .. which is around another 35-45G of fibre)
232G protein 

Before going on my break I was doing - 2900cals on training days with roughly 250-300G carbs and then on cardio/rest days I was doing about 1700 cals with no carbs.

Oh well  don't matter.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2006)

mmmm.. chocolate-orange .. reminds me of a tub of Belgian chocolate with mandarin orange Ice Cream i had last summer. It was sooo good, i cant forget it 

New wo looks quite intense 

Sucks about the car. I dont drive.. havent driven in years and years.  If i get on the road now, i'll kill myself.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 10, 2006)

*Nov. 10*

*Training - Lower + shoulders
Squats- *2:00RI - (3/0/1) - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5 These were perfect! Great form, and I actually was able to get glute activation here!!
*RDL (heels on plates) - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* *185lbs* 2+2+2 WAY to heavy .. *165lbs* 7, 6 Better I guess ...
*Seated Military Press - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *35lbs* 8, *70lbs* 7, 7, 6, 5 DROP *35lbs* 3 ... hard as hell .. hurt my right wrist during these ..
*Leg Ext. - *:45RI - (2/0/2)- *40lbs* 13, 13
*Reverse BB Lunges- *:30RI between legs- (3/0/2) - *115lbs* 10/10, 9/9 
*DB Upright Row - *1:00RI - (3/0/2) - *20lbs* 11, 10

amazing workout. I am so sore. It's unreal. And I'm not use to having my entire legs sore (quads+ hammies + glutes at the same time). I think I'm really going to like this rouitne  I'm so excited for my upper workout tomorrow.
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats,
*PWO* skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, oat bran, walnuts, cottage cheese, apple
Meal 3 - tuna, oat bran, grapefruit, walnuts, vinegar
Meal 4 - Hamburger, sweet potato, apple, cinnamon, 
Meal 5 - egg beater, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil, coco powder

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*Adrian- *mmm that does sound good! .. why don't you give this a shot? It's jsut basically 
1 cup of CC
100-150G of strawberries
3-5 scoops of SF orange flavoured metamucil
1 tsp. of coco powder
SF vanilla syrup as desired
omg it was soo good! And if you add some type of fat, this is a perfect pre-bed snack! Got a bit of fructose, some fibre, casein, and your EFA's.
I think this routine will be brutual! And I'm going to love every minute!
lol yup after I move up there no more driving for me!

Got a bit more variety today  lol

mmm meal 6 was amazing with the coco powder!! 

My friend from Port Hawkesbury will be here tomorrow until monday!! He said he wants to go to the gym with me on Monday! It's going to be fucking sweet!


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Whats up Tom. Wanted to say hi. Good to see everything is still good here.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2006)

mmmm.. that does sound good. I'll try it sometime, but first i'll have to get a whole bunch of stuff as the only thing i have from that list is CC


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2006)

*Nov 11*

*Training - Upper
Bent over BB Row- *2:00RI - (3/0/1) - *45lbs* 5 *65lbs*  *115lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*Decline BB Press - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 6 *115lbs* 7, 7, 6
*WG Lat Pulldown - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *90lbs* 11, 10, 8
*Cable Fly - *1:00RI - (3/0/2)- *15lbs* 12, 9
*Seated Face Pull- *:45RI- (2/0/2) - *40lbs* 13, 13
*Hammer Curls - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *25lbs* 8, 8, 7
*V-bar Pulldown - *:45RI - (2/0/2) - *40lbs* 14, 13, 12

Some core stuff as well ..


Great workout.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats,
*PWO* skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, walnuts, cottage cheese, apple
Meal 3 - tuna, walnuts, apple
Meal 4 - Hamburger

The rest I'm not sure .. haven't been hungry today at all. And I might be drinking .. haven't decided yet ..

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* probably will be around 3 or 4L

Hey DoubleD thanks for stopping by! Going ot make a stop by your journal sometime soon 

Okay .. have been prepping for Justin coming over, cleaning and all that stuff. Haven't been hungry at all ..
Also there is this MASSIVE MASSIVE party tonight ..so I might drink .. not sure .. hmmmm

Okay everyone is goign ot be here really soon so we can go for the liqour run! Just thought I would post this really quickly as I won't get a chance tonight.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2006)

wow I wasn't thrown to the ground tonight by the cops after they confinsacted my liquor and told me to get on the grown and that I'm being arrested ...
wow ..  I just had one really fucked night and need to get to bed ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2006)

what the hell are you upto? you know if you get a record things will get very difficult for you!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2006)

Well this is the full story .. I copied it from an e-mail I just wrote out to Jaime

-----------------------------------------------

ARg .. so last night as you know my friend from port hawkesbury came down and there was suppos to be a party at my friends Katie's house ..Wellme him and kerry went to it, but before going I smoked some weed in my room, you know that way I don't have to drink as much ..
Well we get to the party and suddenly everyone starts comign over to me and was like ' Is he your boyfriend??' .. ARG people thought becuase we came to the party together that he was gay and we were toghther! FUCK I felt sooo bad. And he wanted to get n a girl  lol. I felt sooo bad... so I kinda walked away from justin and put some space between us that way less people though we were seeing each other .. But then I felt bad becuase justin didn't know anyone, so in the end he came back over and sat beside me.  So then were all drinking/talking and stuff and then soooo many more people start showing up .. liek it was fucking crazy. The hockey game was canceled becuase the ice was melting, so everyone who was drunk at the hockey game was like ' What are we suppos to do now?' and then everyone was like ' WEll katies have some people over there, so lets go!" .. like there was ieven fucking grade nines there. What the fuck?! And this is a TINY apartment ... there was easily 100 people. So were all talking and stuff and then BAM I here my fucking aunt val (she's actually my god-mother but she's so close we call her aunt val. And she's Katies actual Aunt ..) Screaming ' EVERYONE GET THE FUCK OUT!! GET OUT GET OUT!' just losing it & I was like ' omg ..' So everyone starts leaving and then we here some guy starts shouting 'WTF everyone go back in the house' So then Aunt val goes ' WHO THE FUCK SAID THAT!?' AND SHE RAN THROUGH THE CROWD HITTING OVER EVERYONE, GUY AND GIRL, TOWARDS THE GUY WHO WAS SHOUTING THIS! HE RAN OUT OF THE HOUSE AND SHE STARTED CHASING HIM ACROSS THE PARKING LOT! like holy fuck .. So then afterwards she comes back in and looks at me and goes ' Srry hun not to embarrass you but your staying behind.' So I wasn't allowed to leave ... So then Kelly (Katies younger sister .. only by a year' was like ' fuck this place is a mess ..' and I was like ' K lets try and clean as much as possible then ..' And she's like 'ya it won't be as bad if the place is cleaner..' so were running through the crowds that aunt val is screaming at cleaning up the place, all the beer bottles and all the mixes and shit and then we get all that cleaned up .. by this point aunt val had kicked out mostly everyone .. she just let close friends stay .. so basically me and the girls. And since Justin and kerry were with me they were alllowed back in the house. So then my aunt val goes  'Lewie your mom's outside I advise you go speak with her ..' 
F
U
C
K
is what I wanted to scream!! omg .. so I go outside with kerry and Justin .. towards my moms car .. and tammy's in the back seat .. So I go to my mom's window and was like ' Hi ...' and she goes on this rant and shit and then she's liek ' What was in your room lewie?' and I was like .. ' nothing ...' and shes liek that the first time you've ever lied to me .. I found the drugs lewie. I'm soo disapointed  and went on this other rant and she's like ' you stay right there I gotta wait for aunt val to make sure she's alright'. 
So I went and told kerry and justin that .. and kerry's liek well what are we suppos to do? and i was liek I dont' know ..  so Kerry was like "i'm going to head home' and took a few of Justins beer's off f him so he didn't have as much .. (he had a 24 pack) and she started walkign home. And Justinw as liek ' Lewie I feel really bad satying the night at your house .. so I'm going to call John's house (the guy who drove him down) and he's ging to come pick me up and then I can stay there for the night ..' So he did that and on said that he'd be there in 10 minutes .. so were waiting beside the car and then BAM three cop cars show up .. INSTANTLY practically everyone who was inhe hosue that was hiding upstairs and shit, LOADED DRUNK, run out of the hosue and jump into their cars and drive off .. DRUNK! .. and yoo know what the three cops do? Instantly come towards me and justin and go put that on the ground (my colt 45) becuase I tried hiding it under the car.. and then he's like 'How old are you?' and I was liek ' 17 ..' and he's like ' ON THEGROUND NOW YOUR UNDER ARREST!' and I was thinking ' Oh fucking great, I'm going ot be arrested right beside my mom .. omfg ..' so I 'm put to the ground and then another cop was on justin, they didn't sya he ad to get ot the ground though, they jsut startedpicking off all the beer that was on him. So I'm on the ground and he's like ' WEre you going to get in this car?!' and I was like ' Umm I honestly don't know' and he goes ' Ya right, were you or not?!' and I was like ' Umm ... that's my mom in driving that car so I had no idea what I was going to do .. ' and he was liek ' Huh?? ..' and then instantly my mom jumps out of the car and she's yelling at the cop how her best friend is in that house still trying to kick people out of the house (becuase more sneaked back int hrough the front door) and he's liek 'MAM be quit I'm delling with him right now' and my mom is like ' EXCUSE ME?! ..He's not going anywhere I can assure  you of that, ut there is THREE of you over here dellign with TWO boys while my best friend is int hat hosue breaking up the party with huge guys that could punch her out at any moment and your just staying over here instead of helping her?! what are you doing?!' and then the cop was like ' O .. umm so that's your best friend in that hosue breaking it up?' and my mom goes ' YES! HELP HER!" so then he leaves me and then the cop that was delling on justin came over and stood in front of me .. so then were all kidna talking .. and jsutin's like ' My dad's a cop and stuff so they were discussing where he's from who his dad is and shit yadda yadda .. so then eventually I'm like .. umm can I stand now? and they were liek ' Ya sure.' So I stood and then another cop that showed up came over to me and he was liek K I'm going to need your name and I said my name and then he shined his light on me and goes ' Omg I didn't even recognize you. You look realy good .. you got a hair cut right?' It was the cop that took me to the hospital two years ago when I had my eating disorder ..and my mom is in the backround going on about how good of a mother she is and how she was the one that was trying to get the drug patrol thing going around town and stuff and then the cop goes 'Ya ' becuase he knows our family so well .. he was the one that also came when lukie tried to kill himself .. so then he goes ' Lewie this is your first time getting in trouble right?' and I was liek ' Ya .. ' and he's like ' K I'm letting you off with a verbal warning. Your good to go.' BUT JUSTIN WASN"T!! JUSTIN TODL HIM THAT HE SOLD SOME TO SOME PEOPLE AND THEN THEY WERE LIKE YOUR BEING CHARGD FOR SELLING TO MINORS!! ugh .. so my mom told me to get in the car .. and I got in the car and so did my mom and my om explained that after she found the dope in my room she went and called aunt val and her and tammy and aunt val were driving around discussing the dope when aunt val say all the cars and everything and jumped out of the car. And then she was liek ' I was going to go in with her but Tammy said that's where she droepd you off and I knew then I couldn't go in becuase I would of embarrassed you too much. I was so angry, but if it wasn't for that I would of wen tin with her.' and then my mom stated goign on about how great she was and stuff, liek she was like ' Did you see me? I just jumped right out of the car and started to tell that cop to go in the house. I did right though right? I'm a good parent.' and just a smiling and shit .. ugh. So then aunt val and the cop came out .. and aunt val conviced them not to charge justin and they were liek 'K, I guess letting hsi dad know will be punishment enough.' (cuase his dad is a cop right.) So the JUstin went off back to John Hashy's house. So then the cops left and aunt val go into the car and was liek ' If you dont' mind San can we stay ehre until my Jun gets home?' (katies mother) and san was liek of course. So they called Jun and updated her to what was happening and then we see a bunch of other people trying to get back into the hosue! So autn val runs out and throws them all back out again and then we see that there was even more people hiding upstairs and they booted it out the front door and ran off ..
So then we decided to all go in and help aunt val .. I started cleaning up .. I went around the property cleaning and getting all the beer bottles and shit, then I started dusting and vaccuming and everything. katie was like 'Omg lewie you dont' have to do this ..' and I was like ' No Katie I feel so bad this happened .. it's kinda actually my fautl ..' and I explained the weed thing and how they were driving around, so if I didn't smoke the weed they wouldn't of been driving around and never saw the party .. and me and Katie were talking and she's like NO offense lewie but your mom's a bitch.' and I was liek I know tell me about it ..' So by this point the only people in the house were me, Katie, Mom, Val, Kately and Tammy .. kelly went off with someone ' going this is to fucking stressfull..' so I contiued to clean .. I cleaned it so well, like I made it cleaner than what it was before the party. I figured she wouldn't get in as much trouble that way .. lol Katie kept going ' No lewie seriously you can stop ..' but I wouldn't. Cleaned until 12:30am .. and then Jun got home and we all left, so she could talk to Katie, we drove Katelyn home,  and then ont he way home mom was telling val abotu me almost geting arrested and stuff and was liek ' i would of gone int here with you btu I was too mad at lewie' and she's like But Val why didn't you tell them to leave there liquor?! .. IF I had of gone in I would of told them to leave there liquor' my aunt val goes ' OMG Sandy you wouldnt' of had time to even think that, with all the adrenaline goign through you by telling those boys who are HUGE to get the fuck out.' Typically liek my mom .. alwasy trying to take the spotlight and reinforace how amzing she is <roll of eyes> So aunt val thanked me for cleaning and everything and then they droped me off. and I was went to bed ...

---------------------------------------------------

*Cliff note version - *I didn't get arrested, got off with a verbal warning becuase the cop knew me and my family.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2006)

*Nov 12*

*Training - OFF*
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, walnuts
Meal 2 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1, walnuts
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Hamburger, tuna, vinnegar, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, vinnegar, fish oil, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, PB, strawberries, SF metamucil, coco

The rest I'm not sure .. haven't been hungry today at all. And I might be drinking .. haven't decided yet ..

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Did nothing .. had to work all day. 
Watching the end of depserate housewives now, then gotta pick Justin up, he's staying here for the night.

Also sooo pumped for the gym tomorrow!! Before we went to the party justin and I were talking about weightlifting .. he asked me how much I could deadlift and I was like ' Only 200lbs .. not alot ..' and he goes ' No that's good! Espically for someone your size.' and I was like ' hahaha, thanks for trying. But no that's a crappy number .. what about you, how much can you?' and he goes ' Well I tried them out for the first time a couple days ago .. I was able to do 4 plates on each side for 12 reps.' ... my jaw hit the floor. I was like ' JUSTIN! That's 405lbs! And that was your first time?! NO fucking way! Espically for 12 reps as well!!"
Like holy fuck ..

Although I'm not sure how i'm going ot be able to workout lol. Tomorrow is a leg day and my legs are still extremely tight/sore from Friday's workout. Stretched them out a bit tonight .. hopefully that helps.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 13, 2006)

Firstly - I am not entirely sure I understand what went on (LOL - That was REALLY hard to read - you typed it as one giant sentence with NO breaks!  ) but from what I gather I don't think you need me to tell you that you are DAMN lucky... REALLY lucky - that you were let off with just a warning and that nothing more serious came of it!! It doesn't sound like some of your other friends were as lucky either (what happened to Justin with the selling to minors thing??)...

And how are things with your Mum? Did she tell your Dad?

But weed and booze and getting in trouble with the cops....   Tom...?? What is up with that? 

And were you not getting really angry at Lukie for doing weed a little while ago? So why is it ok for you to do now?


Anyway - be careful ok... I know you want to have fun - but I don't think you realise how serious and dangerous this stuff can be for you and your long term wellbeing / life... 


ps: I REALLY hope that the comments today regarding:


> The rest I'm not sure .. haven't been hungry today at all. And I might be drinking .. haven't decided yet ..


 was a typo that was left in from the other day???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 13, 2006)

wow! a lotta drama! Good thing nothing serious came of it. I'm beginning to wonder if you deliberately 'save' your self and then go out on a binge and drinking spree. Seems thats the way things have been going for a while now.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2006)

*Emma - *LOL ya it's a pretty long confusing story hahaha.
Basically my friend Katie and her sister Kelly were throwing a party cause their mother June was gone for the night. But then there aunt Val (who I also call aunt val becuase she's so close to our family / my godmother) was driving around town with my mom when she say all the people/cars outside of Katies. So she called June and told her to get home ASAP and then aunt val went in and broke the party up .. She told me to stay behind, and then afterwards told me to go see my mom. My mom told me to stay put beside the car .. so I waited there for a good 10-15 minutes and then the cops came and I was practically arrested. 
Justin's fine too. Just in alot of trouble with his dad .. my aunt val went out and talked with the cops before they deicded to put him in the cop car and convinced them to just let him go.

Things with mom and dad are cool. We actually are all laughing about it, and joking around with it. The only problem they had with the whole situation was that I smoke the weed inside the house. They don't care that I actually did it. The only reason I do it is becuase I don't have to drink as much if I do .. see if your high, and you have one beer, it's basically the equivalent of having two beers. But I wasn't even drunk .. I didn't even want to drink so I barely drank any of my booze. I was just a bit high ..
The difference between me & lukie is that, I don't do the stuff everyday, I'm not about to be expeled from school, I don't steal money from my parents, etc.
I actually haven't spoken to lukie in about 2 weeks now ...

Thanks for the concern  , and I know .. this stuff really doesn't fit into my whole healthy lifestyle thing I got going for me. But the fact that I refrain and only do it about once a month is pretty big lol espically if your friends with my friends. They get drunk twice a week if not more. They're always gone partying / drinking.

*Adrian- *Ya a huge amount of Drama!!
What do you mean save myself? You mean not eat as much? (as Emma also pointed out).
Yes I do 'save' myself .. usually if I know I"m going to be drinking then I will consume 500-1000 calories less than what I normally do, depending on what/how much I plan on drinking that night. For cheat days or cheat meals I will generally do Low carb type stuff 2-3 days before my cheat, then the day after my cheat I do a no carb type thing. Then the day after that I get back into regular routine. But the fact that I didn't eat alot that night wasn't becuase I thought I was going to be drinking .. I jsut wasn't hungry! (that's a first eh?). I was so busy running errands/cleaning/getting ready for Justin to come over/ doing the liquor run for everyone .. that I just wasn't really thinking of food


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2006)

*Nov 13*

*Training - Lower + Lats
Deadlift- *2:00RI - (3/0/1) - *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *195lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6 These were pretty good, barley got the last rep out
*Leg Press (high & wide) - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *90lbs* 8 *270 or 360lbs* 8 *320 or 410llbs* 8 *340 or 430lbs* 8 Friend was talking to me during these .. and I just coudln't find the right weight. It was all pretty easy .. but now that I think back on it I think I miscalcualated the weight.. which would explain why it was so easy ..hmm
*V-Bar Pulldown - *1:30RI - (3/0/2) - *100lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Pullthroughs - *:45RI - (2/0/2)- *30lbs* 15, 12
*BB Step ups- *1:00RI - (2/0/2) - *60lbs* 12/12, *95lbs* 12/12 wasn't able to find the right weight for this either..
*Straight Arm Pulldowns - *:45RI - (2/0/2) - *40lbs* 15, 15

Hmm .. mixed thoughts on this workout. My legs were still sore before begining this workout, and becuase Kerry was talking to me alot during the leg press I think I forgot to add two plates to it .. which would explain why it was so easy .. Then I didn't get a good weight for the step-ups until the last set. But either way I'm sore as fuck right now ..

And working out with Justin was one hell of an experience!! Holy fuck I come down the stairs and I look over and there's Justin doing 135lbs for a military press, WITH PERFECT FORM and about a 3/0/3 tempo ... and it looked easy as fuck for him! He was just going away at it, must of got like 12 or 15 reps .. he's so strong...
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, grapefruit, quick oats,
*PWO* skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1 , walnuts, cottage cheese, apple
Meal 3 - Veggies, beef, egg beater, apple
Meal 4 - Hamburger, egg beater, apple
Meal 5 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, strawberries, fish oil, coco powder

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

Another busy day .. spent it running around with Kerry and Justin. I also had the WORST sleep last night .. I must of woken up 10x between 5am-6am .. arg ..
Justins gone back home  .. *sigh*
And it's also back to school tomorrow ... Cheat meal is tomorrow though! It's my sisters B-day ... so I'm going to eat lots of cake + the rest of my halloween candy + the rest of my ice-cream + a package of cookie dough + two boxes of oreo cookies + some other randome things around the house  ... lol should put the weight I lost back on my bones!! (weight is down to 136-137 from the weekend .. probably just glycogen/water .. but I'm doubting it .. )


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

You are one yogurt eatin son of a bitch. Wish I liked it that much. However I have been eating it alot more lately. I would comment on everything else going on but I dont have much time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 14, 2006)

I meant binge drinking. Seems like you are moving from binge eating to binge drinking/smoking


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 14, 2006)

mmm DoubleD I LOVE FF SF yogurt! I mix strawberry orange banana crystal light powder through it and make a dressing for my lettuce!!  soo good! I eat an entire head of romaine lettuce a day!

Adrian - LOL !!! omg no ! I'm still a proffesional binge eater  I'll prove that tonight. lol.
I think the last time I drank/smoke was a couple weeks ago? I can't even remember. I did smoke like 2 weeks ago though ..
But Adrian I don't get whacked. And when I do it, I do the most tiniest amount ... like for instance, 1G of the stuff lasts me 3 MONTHS!! (usually this amount lasts someone one night). And when I drink, I have like 3 or 4 cups of strong beer. Saturday night I only had one cup of strong beer  So I don't binge on the stuff ..


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Tom.  How goes it.  Haven't been here in a while, so I won't start off by lecturing you.  I'll just ask one question.  What the fuck are you doing smoking pot?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 14, 2006)

*Nov 14*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press- *2:00RI - (3/0/1) - *15lbs* 5, *25lbs* 5 *40lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*One Arm DB Row**- *1:00RI - (3/0/2) - *15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *40lbs* 10/10, 9/9, 9/5+4
*Alt. DB Press - *1:00RI - (3/0/2) - *25lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 8/8
*Seated Cable Row - *1:00RI - (3/0/2)- *90lbs* 12, 9
*Decline DB Fly- *:45RI - (2/0/2) - *20lbs* 13, 10+2shitty reps
*Skullcrushers - *1:35RI - (3/0/2) - *40lbs* 7, 6, 6
*Incline DB Curls w/ rotations - **20lbs* 12/12, 6/6 DROP *15lbs* 10/10, 4/4 DROP 15lbs* 10/10

Great workout .. very pain inducing. I accidently did a 8-10 rep range on the DB Rows instead of a 6-8.
 

*Diet -*
.... I don't even want to list it all. 
Ate around 1200 calories until 7pm .. then after that there was lots of oreos, cookie dough, ice-cream, chips, doritos, chocolate bars, candies, gummies, cake, ice-cream sandwhichs, cereal, ...

Estimated cals - 12,000
I think that's a record ...

*Additionals : *Coffee, diet pepsi, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

Tummy is bloated right now  hahaha. Oh well.
... god I feel like crap though. My veins are poping like mad, my sisters couldn't get over how veiny I was .. my head hurts and it feels really light, my eyes are droopy, my body is tingly all over, and I can barley stand without feeling like I"m going to pass out ..
can we say I'm going through one hell of a insulin/sugar rush! I jsut need to get to bed so I can feel better ..

*Steve- *Hey!! hows your ankle holding up?? God that must of been painful ..
as for the weed? Well I guess I'm just being your average reckless partying teenager enjoying his youth with his friends  ... well to be honest the real reason I do it stems into greater issues with my fear of getting fat, and the whole drinking makes you fat thing (but yet I ate all that food tonight ..) See if I smoke I don't have to drink as much, if I don't drink as much, I won't get a hangover or put on the pudge ..
So basically I just have one fucked outlook on drinking/smoking/health/body composition ..
But I like the Teenager excuse better ... doesn't involve as much thinking ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2006)

Tom... I think the thinking thing is better for you...

Makes you think about things.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2006)

So what's next?  Speed, Meth, Cocaine...........  It's a ladder and you are on the second rung now.  One can lead to another.  Especially with your past and thought process.  You might say "not me", but I know a year ago you thought smoking dope was stupid.  This is bad stuff for someone with an addictive, OCD type personality.  Be careful.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2006)

.. what the fuck? Steve you are so far off with those comments. Ya I may have an OCD personality when it comes to my diet but I'm not fucking stupid. Do you honestly think I would do that shit? I've been offered ecstasy, crack and heroine, not once did I take any of it, nor will I ever. And no, never did I say that I thought smoking pot was stupid, what I thought was stupid was the fact that my brother used it as an escape from reality, started stealing from us and didn't give a shit about anything in his life. That's what I thought was stupid.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nov 15*

*Training - Cardio + core + Rotator cuff
Rotator cuff - *4 sets
*Core - *
Crunch machine- *60lbs* 12
Decline Sit-ups - *35lbs* 12
Weighed V-ups - *35lbs* 10
*
Cardio - 35 minutes
*5 minutes of HIIT (was going to do 10 but after the 5 I thought I was going to puke)
30 minutes of a cardio and ab class, had a bit of atiny sweat going. it was more abs than cardio.
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1, walnuts, lettuce
Meal 2- Hamburger, broccoli, fish oil, tuna
Meal 3- Protein bar
Meal 4 - Hamburger, tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, lettuce
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 5L

One fucked day .. was in a whole lot of pain.

I couldn't wake up this morning ..slept in an hour and when I did wake up I was in a really bad cold sweat and I felt like I hadn't slept at all .. I had no bloat from the food last night though. Weighed myself .. I actually weighed LESS.  How is that possible? I didn't even retain a bit of water?? That doesn't make sense. 
So I get ready yadda yadda .. I get to school .. feeling fine .. then about 30 minutes before lunch starts BAM. It hits. My stomach starts expanding it such a horrible pain .. I litereally folded my arms across my stomach and started rocking back and forth. I asked the teacher to go use to washroom .. got there and stayed there for 15 minutes beside the door, listening to hear if anyone was coming in .. becuase I was in there ... explling gas. For 15 minutes straight .. afterwards I felt a bit better and started to walk back to class then BAM it hits all over again. The pain almost sent me to the floor. So I sat in class unable to do anything just holding my stomach. Got to lunch and spent lunch just sitting there .. expelling more gas. Thank god our lunches are always REALLY loud and everyone is yelling .. no one could hear it.
So I decided I couldn't stay for my afternoon classes .. I was just in too much pain .. which fucking sucks becuase I'm SOOO lost in pre calc and I had a double class of it today .. *sigh*
So I get home and layed on my bed all afternoon expelling gas and .. well umm .. make very frequent bathroom trips .. lets just say THANK GOD I DECIDED TO GO HOME! 
Arg .. and then I went to the gym at 5:30 for that cardio+ab class .. and I felt like I HAD to go becuase I promised the instructor I'd be there to try it out .. holy fuck .. with that much stomach pain and practically doing standind crunches for 30 mins straight I wanted to cry .. so painful ..

Feeling betterish now .. going to hit the bed and see if I feel completely better tomorrow ..


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Damned ole shit pains. But those are some long lasting ones. Yes they sure do suck whenever you are sitting in class and dont want to go to the bathroom constantly.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 16, 2006)

*Nov 16*

*Training - Legs+ shoulder
Squat - **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*RDL - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 7, 6, 6
*Seated OH Press - **30lbs* 7 *70lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*Leg Ext. - **40lbs* 14, 13
*Reverse BB Lunges - **115lbs* 9/9, 9/9
*Upright DB Rows - **20lbs* 11, 11

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_.. alright workout considering how shitty I felt. I woke up at 3am last night starving .. took me about 20 minutes to fall back to sleep. Then I ended up waking up 30 minutes late, so I had to rush and eat breakfast, and my legs were still sore from my last workout .. I just felt like shit. But still managed to increase reps on most exercises ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, grapefruit
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2- Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, Cottage Cheese, walnuts, oat bran, grapefruit
Meal 3- Sweet potato, egg beater, walnuts, apple
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Oat bran
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, fish oil, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

Really Really Really bad day .. I had a nervous breakdown and just walked out of work, then started driving in my car crying. I'm not sure what I'm going to do next year for university, my mom has lied to me my entire life and I have no university fund in the bank. I'm pretty positive she took all the money to buy herself a house.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Way to fight through it Tom!!!! Shows what a true warrior u are!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Really Really Really bad day .. I had a nervous breakdown and just walked out of work, then started driving in my car crying. I'm not sure what I'm going to do next year for university, my mom has lied to me my entire life and I have no university fund in the bank. I'm pretty positive she took all the money to buy herself a house.


Argg...  Tom!! What the??  Are you sure? Did she tell you that? What happened? 

IF that is what happened then that is absolute CRAP!!  

Is there anything you can do?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Really Really Really bad day .. I had a nervous breakdown and just walked out of work, then started driving in my car crying. I'm not sure what I'm going to do next year for university, my mom has lied to me my entire life and I have no university fund in the bank. I'm pretty positive she took all the money to buy herself a house.


Thats terrible! If you do very well, maybe you will get a scholarship? But i hope she is just kidding and didnt take the money.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 17, 2006)

*Nov 17*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator cuff
Rotator cuff - *4 sets
*
Cardio - 40 minutes
*1:30 min warm up (intervals)
7 minutes HIIT 30 at 11mph with 3% incline/:30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1:30 min cool down (intervals)
20 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
5 minutes at 5.5mph with 12% incline
5 minutes cool down at 4mph with 5% incline
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, lettuce
Meal 2-  Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1, lettuce
Meal 3-  Cottage Cheese, strawberries, walnuts, coco, SF metamucil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, tuna, SF jello, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, walnuts
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L

*DoubleD - *Thanks. I'm sooo sore today though! omg walking is a task .. I started my cardio this morning and was doubting I was going ot be able to do it, however eventually my legs went numb, hahaha.

*Emma & Adrian - *I was at work when my dad asked me how I planned on paying for university, and if I could get a scholarship. Well I've been so stressed lately that with him just asking me that I snapped. I looked at him and went ' how the fuck am I suppos to get a scholarship? I'm in here everyday of my life working my ass off, I dont' have any fucking time to be n extra-cirricular shit, nor volunteer in my community.' and he goes ' What? .. but you have good grades ..' and I went ' NO dad I have above average grades, they're nothing special, and for a scholarship you have to be apart of the community and volunteer at places, I don't fit the critera for any scholarships.' and he goes ' Oh.. I didn't know what I scholarship was ..' and I go ' Then why the fuck would you even suggest it?!'. 

And then he goes ' well you can probably get a student loan. Becuase I'm not your father, and I never adopted you they wouldn't look at my income I don't think, only your mothers' and I was like ' Dad I don't know, besides i have a university fund.' and he goes ' Oh do you?' and I was like ' What are you talking about? You and mom have told me all my life I have a college fund, as well as a master account or something like that so that when I'm older in life if I ever wanted to buy a house I would have the money to put a downpayment on it.' and he goes ' Well it's your mother that takes care of yours and lukies accounts and I take care of the Jenna and Jaya's, so I don't know.' 

So then we walked up to my mom and I was like ' mom I have a university fund right?' and she looks at my with this glare and goes ' Umm no.' and I looked at her and I was like ' What the fuck? Mom you told me all my life I had one!" and she goes ' Where do you think the money for your car came from?' and I was like ' That was 2,000 dollars!! Wheres all the other money?!' and she just looks at me and walks away.

I just went to the washroom and cried for a bit .. came out and dad was like ' Its not my problem, any money my mother or family has given to me for you and your university I've always given to her. It was her responsibility.' and I had nothing to say .. I jsut stared at him and then he goes' I'm not saying I won't help you out, but I need to know where your going, when your going, how long your going, how much each year cost me, where you stay at. I need it all written down on paper and I need to see numbers.' He was treating it like a business transaction.. the entire night he kept reinforcing the fact that I wasn't his biological son and this wasn't his responsibility... all I am to him is another employee. I was just 'baggage' when he married my mom.'
So I looked at him and went ' I have to leave. I'm having a nervous breakdown.' and jsut left work and drove around crying ..

I know mom had tons of money in my accountS (there was two in total, like I said, one for my university and one for if I ever wanted to put a downpayment on a house when I'm older ..) and I've even seen recipets of her putting the money in them ..
So where's all the money now? .. I thought about it ..last year my mom bought this huge house about 15 minutes away from here ..
I never figured out where she could of gotten the money to buy a house .. well I guess I know now.

I told my friend of 10 years today and all he could say was .. ' That fuking cunt. How could she do that to you? ... where is all the money gone to?' (becuase obviously throughout our 10 years of friendshsip he has been over to my house at some points when mom would discuss these things with me.' and I went ' I don't know for sure .. but I have a pretty good idea .. ' and then he went ' ... oh my god. That house she bought last year ..' and I went ' ya .. thats what i'm thinking.' 

So I'm not the only one thinking that's where the money went to.
And now me and my mom arent' talking and theres alot of tension between us so I know she wasn't 'joking' around .. or if she is this is one sick joke. In fact she thought it necessary to just now barg into my room and yelled 'Get all yoru fucking dirty dishes up stairs.' so I replied with 'Umm what the fuck? Are you fucking blind? Do you SEE any dirty dishes?!' My room is completely clean .. and she just grunted and left the room. She just wanted something to yell at me over, and figured I would of had dirty dishes in here.

I didn't even go to my afternoon classes today .. I got home at lunch .. and my bed looked so comfortable .. so I layed on it.. started to cry a bit and before I knew it I had fallen asleep for 1.5 hours. Cause that's exactly what I need .. to get further behind in pre calculus ..

*sigh* .. I'm just so physically and mentally exhausted .. just so tired.
Going to bed and I'm sleeping in for a long long time .. then tomorrow night my friends parents are going out of town so theres going to be a party, I've decided to go jsut to get things off of my mind ..


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

As far as paying for schooling goes, well you will have plenty of oppurtunities to get grants and simply student loans for school. I had both. And things worked out fine. Dont sweat it all will be fine.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> .. what the fuck? Steve you are so far off with those comments. Ya I may have an OCD personality when it comes to my diet but I'm not fucking stupid. Do you honestly think I would do that shit? I've been offered ecstasy, crack and heroine, not once did I take any of it, nor will I ever. And no, never did I say that I thought smoking pot was stupid, what I thought was stupid was the fact that my brother used it as an escape from reality, started stealing from us and didn't give a shit about anything in his life. That's what I thought was stupid.



Tom, you need to be more careful than most people.  Nothing personal, that's just the way it is.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure you are pretty stressed over this right now. But if the money is gone, then there is nothing much you can do about it. You will have to work your own way through uni. Think of things this way, not everyone has all their uni funded by their parents. Which means you will just have to work harder to make it through.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 18, 2006)

will post / reply shit when I wake up. Just got back from the party and it's 2:30am!! sooo tired .. good night though. Few random moments ..nothing special.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2006)

*Nov 18*

*Training - Upper + Core
Bent Over BB Row - **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 6,6, 6, 5
*Decline BB Press- **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 7, 7, 6
*WG Lat Pulldown *_EXCEPTION, 1:30RI used for these_* - **90lbs* 11, 10, 8+1cheat
*Cable Flies - **15lbs* 12, 10
*Seated Face Pull - **40lbs* 14, 13
*Hammer Curls - **25lbs* 8, 8, 8
*V-bar Pulldowns - **40lbs* 14, 14, 13

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_*Core- *
Crunch Machine- :45RI - *60lbs* 12, 8, 4+ DROP *50lbs* 4
LandMines- *25lbs* 9/9
Weighted V-up- :45RI - *25lbs* 9, 8, 8
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, grapefruit
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2- Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, Cottage Cheese, walnuts, oat bran, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Sweet potato, broccoli, hamburger, apple
Meal 4 - Tuna, oat bran, walnuts, yogurt
Meal 5 - Protein bar
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries
++ 2 mouth fulls of beer.

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

*DoubleD & Adrian - *I know theres nothing I can do about it.. it's just I have been so stressed about things, that within one night to hear the man you've called dad for 15 years repeating the fact that he's not your father and that my education is not his problem, and then to know that your mother, the women who supposedly loves me, took all of your money to go buy herself a house that she goes to once or twice every week all kind of made my snap and I went over the edge for a bit.
I know either way that I'll be goign to college .. I just hope that when I apply for student loans that I can actually get them. I remember someone telling me something that if your parents make over a certain amount you can't get student loans, and my family makes 100K+ a year. So I don't know .. Not to mention I was relying on that money so that I wouldn't need to get a job when I first go down there. Because searching for/working at a job/ getting use to uni life / getting use to the city life / getting use to living on my own is all going to be a big shock .. so I thought not having/looking for job for the first couple months would of been a great stress relief .. 
Oh well ..

Oh and to mix things up in here I'm going to throw in a POSITIVE comment 
I've been noticing an extra cut coming through in my legs!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I just hope that when I apply for student loans that I can actually get them. I remember someone telling me something that if your parents make over a certain amount you can't get student loans, and my family makes 100K+ a year. So I don't know ..


You might get the loan. Seeing that he didnt adopt you guys, that would mean that his income might not be considered. But i cant be sure.  Maybe you could talk to the student counsellor or someone at school and ask some very general questions to get some more info?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2006)

*Nov 19*

*Training - OFF*
 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, lettuce, walnuts
Meal 2 -  Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1, lettuce, walnuts, ACV
Meal 3 -  Cottage Cheese, strawberries, walnuts, coco, SF metamucil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli walnuts, vinnegar
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, walnuts, vinnegar
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4.25L


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2006)

*Nov 20*

*Training - Lower + Lats
Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4
*Leg Press (High & wide) - **180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *410lbs* 8, 7, 7 whoo-hoo .. 3x my BW
*V-Bar Pulldown - **105lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Pull-throughs - **30lbs* 15, 15 wasn't feeling the last set for some reason ..
*BB Step-ups **95lbs* 12/12, 12/12 Felt Akward ..
*STraight Arm Pulldown - **45lbs* 13, 13

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_Pretty good workout .. a few kinks ..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, grapefruit, ACV
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2- Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, Cottage Cheese, walnuts, oat bran, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Peanut butter, egg beater, apple, ACV
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Hamburger, apple, ACV
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries, walnuts


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

Decided to randomly do up my macros ..
2863 calories (Not including 'additionals', veggies, or SF metamucil)
75G fat (22G sat)
307G carbs (48G fibre .. around 80G including veggies+metamucil)
249G protein

hmmm pretty happy with it. Not sure about the saturated fats or the fibre ..
I've been noticing some positive body compostion results with including more saturated fats/red meat in my diet ... however my face has payed the price. I'm breaking out in zits .. I've never broken out in zits ..
And the fibre ... well .. lets say I think it's finally starting to 'clog' things up .. I'm very cramped / bloated, and can't really have a bowel movement .. my stomach is all gross looking... it's all pudgy and fat..However my veins are becoming more visible, so I don't think I'm adding Bodyfat, but it's just all the fibre/lack of bowel movements ..
*sigh* Not sure what to do as I don't want to give up my veggies .. maybe I'll try uping the water next few days .. see what happens ..
 damn fibre & saturated fats .. it's a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Where ya been?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice legpress.

ACV not working for you? Also how much grapefruit is in M#1? If you are having quite a bit, i would keep the ACV in another meal. Just to spread out the acidic stuff.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2006)

*DoubleD - *Around .. lurking for the most part. I did post in your journal the other day though  hahaha 24 hour drunk! I've just been crazy busy ..

*Adrian - *Nah .. ACV didn't work. I fanything I noticed I got more gassy .. Oh well .. either way I think I'm going to be taking it around Meal 1 & 2 just to help glucose disposal .. that is i I remember to take a shot of the shit ..
PS not to much grapefruit .. about 1/2 of a large one. But I just ran out of the stuff so I'll be using apples for the rest of the week.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2006)

*Nov 22*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press - **15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *45lbs* 0  *40lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*One Arm DB Row - **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5, *45lbs* 8/8, 7/7, 7/7
*Alt. OH DB Press - **25lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 9/9
*Seated Cable Row - **90lbs* 10, 10
*Decline DB Flies - **20lbs* 13, 10+2 shit reps
*BB skull crusher - **40lbs* 7, 7, 7 fucking weak triceps ..
*Incline DB Curls -**20lbs* 12/12, 7/7 *DROP 15lbs *10/10 , 5/5 *DROP 15lbs *10/10

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_Good workout .. dispite the shoulder clicking that was occuring in my right shoulder  ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, grapefruit, ACV
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2- Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, Cottage Cheese, walnuts, oat bran, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Peanut butter, egg beater, apple, ACV
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Hamburger, apple, ACV
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries, walnuts


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

TOO busy and TOO sick .. fuck.
I had two tests + another one that's today + a presentation I had to completely redo + get all my applicaion shit ready for apply to uni + getting a guidance counsellor appointment to help with the uni stuff  + I had a 4 hour shift at work

And to top it all off I'm sick - my throat is so sore/closed off theres points through the day that I lose my voice .. + my nose is so stuffy ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2006)

Arg .. woke up 2 hours fucking late today. TWO HOURS!
Wasn't planning on going to the gym anyways .. becuase of the sickness thing, but still I was going to go over the 60 pages of bio text that I need for the test today .. + scan over my presentation stuff again for food science .. though I doubt I'll present today considering I can barley speak .. 
Oh and fucking applying for university is costing me $170! thats soo expensive .. + my passenger side door on the car is falling off, need to get winter tired on my car, and my automatic starter isn't working .. where I'll get the money for that I don't know ..

there is just so much to do I think my head is going to explode  I just want to stay home from school and curl up in my bed with tea and sleep .. but I can't miss school..

Might head to the gym afterschool for ab+rotator cuff stuff .. my shoulder really needs it.

hahaha sorry for complaining about everything in here .. just I don't talk about it alot, so if I don't post all this shit and 'get it off my chest' I think I would snap ..


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 22, 2006)

Complain anytime, that's why we're here.

I heart you! You'll manage...you always do


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2006)

*Nov 22*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Abs ... + cardio (even though I shouldn't of  )
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets

Core - :45RI
Decline Sit-ups - *35lbs* 12, 9, 6+2
Landimes - *25lbs* 12/12
Cable Crunches- *120lbs* 12, 10, 10

Cardio - 40 minutes
5 minute warm up 
10 minutes HIIT ( 1:2 ratio (work:rest) )
15 minutes mod. intensity
10 minute cool down

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, egg beater, walnuts
Meal 2-  Protein bar
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries, almond butter


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 5L

Couldn't apply for university today .. ugh. Because all through my school records I'm 'Lewie Szeto' when techinically my legal name is 'Lewis Power' So I gotta get my Birth certificate to them to change the name on all my transcripts ..
Like I said woke up 2 hours late .. went to my first class + the appointment about my uni stuff and then I went home .. my voice was practically none existant. Was going to go back to school in the afternoon to do my bio test .. but I mixed up the time of the classes so I missed it ..
And then I was feeli better.. had most of my voice back, & I decided to go the gym and do rotator cuff+ core ..did it .. was feeling good .. so I decided to do some cardio .. *sigh* damn my OCD with exercise. Voice is back to being non existant.
No school tomorrow or friday! So xtra long weekend!  thanks god, mucho relaxtion needed ... + lotsa food planned for saturday.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 24, 2006)

*Nov 24*

*Training - Lower + Shoulders
Squats - **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *175lbs* 6, 6, 6, 5
*RDL - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 7, 7, 6
So painful to breath ...
*Seated OH Press - **30lbs* 7 *70lbs* 7, 7, 7, 6
*Leg Ext. - **40lbs* 14, 9+5
**Lying Leg Curls - **50lbs* 4+2+2 *40lbs* 4+4, *30lbs* 8+4
Nothing left in me..
*DB Upright Rows - **20lbs* 12, 12

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_** *Subed out Reverse BB Lunges for the lying leg curls, there was no way I would of been able to do the lunges. I was panting so hard and each breath hurt so much, that if I did the cardio inducing lunges, I knew I wouldn't be able to make it. And my legs were just so fatigued that I couldn't even do the leg curls..

Overall one shitty workout. Was sore, tired and sick. 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, grapefruit,
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2- Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, Cottage Cheese, walnuts, oat bran, grapefruit
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Peanut butter, egg beater, apple, 
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Hamburger, apple,
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, 
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries, walnuts


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF gum, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 4L

Managed to get my voice back as the day went on! 
I woke up soo tired and shitty feeling, but went to the gym anyways.. then I had a hair app. that I naped through lol. Good thing the haidresser is a family friend. Then went to the superstore and got this herbal cough drop things and have been taking lots of those.
Then I had work .. came home, watched grey's anatomy and then went to bed.

Also for some reason.. I've been starving in the morning. It's insane..
I'll usually wake up inbetween 2 or 3 am, really really hungry. It usually takes me about 10 minutes to get back to sleep becuase I'm so hungry .. then by the time 4:30 rolls around and I wake up I'm so hungry I feel sick. I'm nauseous. Well this morning it was even worse becuase I slept in until 7am .. I woke up with my stomach in so much pain. I thought I was going to throw up, got up ate breakfast and I'm still starving..

As much as I don't want to admit it I think my body doesn't like being lean .. All my life I have never been lean, nor is it in my genes to be. all my family is REALLY skinny fat. We all have our bellies with tiny arms/wrists/legs. I haven't been able to stop thinking of food, I'm constantly cold, recovery is complete shit, I keep getting sick, and energy levels are shit. I wonder if I maintain this level of BF% my body will adapt so to speak and use this as it's 'set point' ? I mean I'm not even THAT lean .. around 9-10%. (got a bit leaner since my pics)


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> As much as I don't want to admit it I think my body doesn't like being lean .. All my life I have never been lean, nor is it in my genes to be. all my family is REALLY skinny fat. We all have our bellies with tiny arms/wrists/legs. I haven't been able to stop thinking of food, I'm constantly cold, recovery is complete shit, I keep getting sick, and energy levels are shit. I wonder if I maintain this level of BF% my body will adapt so to speak and use this as it's 'set point' ? I mean I'm not even THAT lean .. around 9-10%. (got a bit leaner since my pics)




If your body doesn't like it, and it sending you messages to tell you that, why test the limits? Why TRY and maintain it?


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

I say you go on a lean bulk. Hell why not? Enough of this lean nonsense, its time to pack on some good old muscle. Make me proud!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 24, 2006)

*Fri Nov 24*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets

Core- :45RI
Crunch Machine - *50lbs* 12, 9, 9
Wood Chopper - *40lbs* 12/12
Weighted V-ups - *25lbs plate* 12, 10, 10

Cardio - 40 minutes
1:30 warm up on Bike
13:30 min of HIIT on bike
5 min mod intenisty on bike
10 min mod intenisty on Stepper
5 min at 4mph with 10% incline on treadmill
5 min at 4mph with 5% incline on treadmill

Good workout. Throat pain is gone and I'm feeling ALOT better.


*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, egg beater
Meal 2-  Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Tuna, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, 
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries, Almond butter


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 5.25L

*Jaime - *Because I'm not doing anything ' special ' to maintain this. I'm eating the way I like .. I'm averaging around 2600 calories + every 10 days I have that HUGE cheat meal with is around 10,000+ calories .. and my body just continues to get leaner..
Plus I have read some articles suggesting that it IS possible to change your bodies natural set point. My body just currently isn't use to this level of bodyfat, but theoritcally speaking it should be able to 'adapt' and make this it's new set point if it's maintained long enough.

*DoubleD - *hahaha I know I know. I'm too skinny .. I'm constantly told that by family/friends. But to be quite honest.. I don't want to gain anyweight.. it's a combination of fear/ being content in the way I look now. I still have a bit of dysmorphia.. when I look in the mirror I don't see myself being extremely thin. I mean .. I see the ribs coming through my back and it just doesn't click in my head ' This is too skinny.' . I see myself as being 'average'. It's soo hard to explain ..
Like for instance, you know what Nicole Richie looks like right? And how she's constantly in the tabloids for being emanciated? Well when I look at her I don't see her as being emanicated, but just a normal skinny. So when I look at myself I don't see skinny I just see average ..
Although I've resolved all the issues pertaining to food with my eating disorder, I still have yet to address body image and my dysmorphia.

Phew hard to say that ..

I  TAMMY!! omg I told her how tomorrow is my cheat meal thing and she started getting right excited. She loves to cook and becuase of my 'diet' she's never able to cook me anything. So she started asking me what I wanted to eat. And I told her that I was planning on cake/ ice-cream/sugar cookies/cinnamon rolls/ oreos/chocolates/pizza .. and the fact that I couldn't deicded between a DQ frozen ice-cream cake / pumpkin cheesecake / coffee cake for my cake item. Well when I mentioned the ice-cream cake she lost it! she was going on abotu how she loved them so much. lol so I told her I'd buy one so she can have a slice too. Well two hours later she came home with a coffee cake, a box of sugar cookies and a pizza making kit! She was like 'Now you don't have to choose you can have both ' AND she's making me a home made pizza tomorrow + wants to go out to the store with me when I get the ice-cream cake and other stuff.
LOL she said that she always buys/makes everyone else food and it just isn't the same if she bought me a can of tuna.hahaha
mmmm tomorrow shall be delicious!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 25, 2006)

.....

Hey you....


Are you sure you don't want to move in with me Tom-Tom? We could sit down together and drown our sorrows in pumpkin cheesecake and ice-cream while we talked about weight lifting all day....

Also - just think - if you become an Aussie (which may require us to get married if you want to do it in less than 12 months  ) then you could even go to uni without having to pay up-front... 


It must be tough for you admitting what you just did... and I wish I could help you come to see yourself, and your life, in a healthier light than what you do now.... Being stuck (either in a thought pattern or behaviour pattern) is never a good thing.... Especially when it could be slowly distroying you... 


Feel better tomorrow...


I'm here if you want to chat some more...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2006)

mmm.. talking about cakes. Yesterday there was some chocolate cheesecake with caramel swirled on the top and some apple-cinnamon cheese cake in the office. I had a teeny slice of the cocolate one. It was sooo good but I'm sure it was like a bazillion calories. It was really good as it was one of those pastry shop cakes, not the grocery store ones.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2006)

*Nov 26*

*Training - Upper
Bent Over BB Rows - **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Decline BB Bench Press - **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 7, 7, 7
*WG lat pulldown - ***1:30RI*** - **90lbs* 11, 10, 9
*Cable Flies - **15lbs* 12, 10+1
*Standing Face Pull - **50lbs* 15, *70lbs* 15 Normally do these seated, but didn't want to wait around for the equipment ..
*Hammer Curls - **30lbs* 6, 6, 6
*V-bar pressdown - **40lbs* 15, 14, 14
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_Cutting back my rep range from 8-12 to 8-10 on those WG lat pulldowns ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey,
Meal 2- Tuna

Meal 3 - 
2/3 of a resse pieces blizzard flavoured ice cream cake, 
1 big piece of coffee cake,
.5L of cookies & cream ice-cream,
 1 cinnamon roll,
 6 sugar cookies, 
8 pieces of pizza (double cheese, bacon, hamburger, salami, pepporni), 
8 oreo cookies, 
2 cups of fibre 1 cereal, 
2 cups of chocolate milk


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* no clue

*Emma - *Seriously, if there was a way that me and you could be roomies & me go to uni up there I would jump at the oppurtunity (even if we had to get married to do so  , just how about we not bother getting me a tux, or you a dress or even decorating for that matter so we have alot of extra food money, deal?). hahaha honestly I think me  you would make pretty good roomates! Same lifestyle, same interests .. we'd mesh nicely 

Thanks Emma .. I'm not sure how long it will take in my lifetime to 'conquer' these lingering issues.. but one day .. I just don't see it in the near future unforuntalely..

*Adrian - *MMMM  I actually saw the exact chocolate caramel cheesecake your talking about last week! It was at the bakery .. the top is basically this hole with chocolate edges and liquid caramel poured all in it? mmmm


Well .. had my cheat. Kinda dissappointed in it... it seems with each cheat I'm able to eat less and less, and the sugar keeps affecting me worse each time. To begin with I think a large fact that I could eat as much as I wanted to was becuase I had to force myself to eat that ice-cream cake even when I wanted the other stuff ..
See Tammy came with me to buy the cake, and when we were paying for it the cake was TWENTY THREE DOLLARS!!! ARG... but Tammy wanted to buy it, so we argued for a good 5 minutes before I let her buy it .. so I didn't want the money to go to waste and so I ate as much as I could.. I mean the first slice was good.. but my good it was too peanut buttery (I know .. it shocked me too, there is such a thing as too much peanut butter ..). It was just sooo rich.
Well after I had that polished off my god the sugar .. wow. I seriously felt drunk. There's no other way to describe it.. I could barley keep my eyes open/head up. Tammy could not stop laughing at me cause she even said I looked drunk. Although after a while she actually started to get worried and went 'my god Lewie.. how can you eat that much?? You won't go into a diabetic coma will you?' LOL, she was soo worried, I had to keep reassuring her that what I was experiencing was normal.
Also alot of my remaining night was spent in the  ... don't worry the food was not coming up, but going down lol. My god, my large intestines were going through some sort of spasm I swear.
Well off to bed, I am sooo tired


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2006)

arg .. I can't fall asleep, I've been laying in my bed for an hour  .. the food upstairs is call my name ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 26, 2006)

okay.. so add another:
2 cups of fibre one cereal
1 protein bar
4 pieces of pizza
1 cinnamon roll
1 big piece of coffee cake to that list

... Results in, an increase of 10lbs, one painful and extrememly puffy/bloated belly, and 2.5 hours of 'sleep' throughout the night ..

AND

One extremely less stressed/emotional wrecked me!!!!! 
The reason I did end up staying up/eating more was my brother was still up. So I ate/watched Lord of the rings with him, and we had such a good time! Omg we could not stop laughing and telling stories and joking around.. you know what actual brothers do. It was soo nice .. and even if that 10lbs I gained was indeed all fat I wouldn't care, because this alone would of made it worth it.
AND
That's not all! After I was done eating/talking/watching a movie with Luke and he went to bed I went upstairs to play some video games where mom and dad were fighting. After they were done mom came out to talk to me about it, like she normally does, wanting me to agree with her POV on the issue. And this time I did..so we talked about it for bit. 
And then afterwards she goes ' Lewie why would you put me on the spot like you did the other day?' and I was like .. huh? what are you talking about?..' and she goes ' When you brought up your university funds. You KNOW they're there. You know you have tons of money, I just don't want him (speaking of dad) to know it's there. I don't want him to know I have the money. Yes although we're "married" I do not have access to his bank accounts and he doesn't ave access to mine. So he doesn't know how much money I have, and I don't know how much money he has. But I can guarentee, and you know this as well that he has more than me.'
So I was like ' Ya I do know he has more..so I really do still have a uni account???'
And she was like ' My god yes lewie. You also know that should anything ever happen to me, EVERYTHING, my RSVP's, I mean everything is left behind in your name. Yours. Not saying that I don't love your sisters any less than you, but I know that if anything were to happen to me they would be taken care of by him. You and Lukie though wouldn't be.. I know this for a fact becuase Although I don't know his (speaking of dad again) back account numbers, I do know that he has left everything behind to the girls. (speaking of my sisters) He has nothing laid out or set aside for you guys, even though he has the money for it. That's why when you asked me in front of him I said no and walked away, if he doesn't know I have the money then he'll be FORCED into paying alot of your university. And with any luck you won't be able to get a student loan due to his income and he'll have to pay everything up front. If he does this, if we play along with everything he says, he'll be the one paying for all your univeristy, leaving you with all that money to do so much more..'

I was sooo happy! SOOO happy. I went ' Mom .. seriously you have no idea how much stress this relieves from me, like that money..I was also planning on using for my lifestyle. Like to buy all my groceries and stuff.. becuase i won't be able to geta job down there right away, it'll be too hard on me. And dad was going on about how I'm going to have to get two jobs and shit just to make it by..'
And she went ' OMG no Lewie! You know I WILL have all that stuff taken care of for you. DO NOT even worry about stuff like your groceries! Just trust.. go along with what he says. Make out we have no money, apply for the student loan like he wants you too, and anything else he wants you to do, do it. Trust me.. I have it all planned out, you are goign to be taken care of. Just like I'm getting him to buy you new tires for your car for winter, just like how i make him pay for our insurances on our cars. I have the money for it... but he has more. So why shoudl I spend my money, when I know he has the money to do it. I look after me and my children first..'

 ... So overall AN EXTREMEMLY GOOD DAY YESTERDAY! (and I still feel drunk from all the sugar .. only 2.5 hours of sleep and I'm not even tired!!)


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 26, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> ... Results in, an increase of 10lbs, one painful and extrememly puffy/bloated belly, and 2.5 hours of 'sleep' throughout the night ..



If I could give you the most giant friggin' hug ever, I would! Well did!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 26, 2006)

*Nov 26*

*Training - OFF*


*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, egg beater
Meal 2-   Yogurt, whey
Meal 3 - a few scallops
Meal 4 - Can of Tuna
Meal 5 - Cottage cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa, strawberries


*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea 
*Water :* 5L

*Jaime -  *Thanks  .. just so long as the hug is around my shoulders and not my tummy lol. My stomach is sooo SORE. It feels liek I was up all night doing crunches of something .. I can't even touch it ..

Ok.. so I could barley eat today. Woke up after that 2.5hour nap and instantly ran to the washroom. Took me an hour before I could even consider eating breakfast..
My stomach has been in so much pain .. but as the day progressed it started to get alot better, right now bloat is almost completely gone and I can see the outline of my abs again 

Did nothing but worked all day.
& for some reason I'm not even tired? Even after only getting 2.5 hours of sleep. Oh well, not complaining hahaha


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like things worked out with the uni stuff. But still, i suggest working things on the basis that you will be doing things yourself. Just in case there are any last min surprises


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 27, 2006)

*Nov 27*

*Training - Lower + Lats
Deadlift - **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 6, 5, 5, 5
*Leg Press (High & wide) - **180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *410lbs* 8, 8, 8
*V-bar Pulldown - **105lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*Pull-Throughs - **35lbs* 14, 13
*BB Step-ups - **105lbs* 9/9, 9/9
*Straight arm Pull downs - **45lbs* 14, 14

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Cardio: 10 minute cool down on treadmill

_Good workout, certianly going to feel it afterwards.
I'm also very pleased with my Deadlifts and Squats lately - I've been able to get really good glute activation, something I've always struggled with. And as a result it's been taking a load off of my lower back, thats for sure.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, quick oats, apple
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Almond butter, apple, egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, brocolli, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, walnuts

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*Emma - *

*Adrian -  *Ya .. true that. My family can be quite 'twisted' at times, lol I mean me and my mom are in cahoots to get my dad to pay for my university. He just randomly decides this year that he's not my father and therefore shouldn't have to pay for any of my university. 
We'll see what happens..


Well .. my tummy is betterish now. All the bloat is gone, and actually my stomach is back to normal, if not smaller. Just it still feels like I've been doing thousands of sit-ups or something and is tender to the touch. (which made my deadlifts this morning a bit painul)..
I've also been trying to decide if I should keep those cheat meal to the 10-11 days like I have been or maybe a bit more frequent. It seems about 2-3 days before the cheat meals I start to get 'soft' and my veins aren't as visible. But then I have the cheat meal, and I'm hard again and the veins are back full force. Not sure .. hmmm


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Alright well your choice, but whenever you decide to go on a bulk, I wanna be the first to know.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2006)

*Nov 28*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press - **15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *45lbs* 4, 4 *40lbs* 6, 6
*One arm DB Row - **15lbs* 5/5 *25lbs* 5/5 *45lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 7/5+2
*Alt. OH DB Presses - **25lbs* 10/10, 9/9, 9/9
*Seated Cable Row - **90lbs* 11, 11
*Decline DB Flies - **20lbs* 13, 12+1shit
*BB Skullcrusher - **40lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Incline DB Curls - **20lbs* 12/12, 7/7 DROP 15lbs* 10/10, 7/7 DROP 15lbs* 10/10, 

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Cardio: 10 minute cool down on eliptical

_Good workout. I was actually able to get the 45lbs up there for the incline DB press. 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, quick oats, apple
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts
Meal 3 -  Tuna, walnuts, apple, vinnegar
Meal 4 - Almond butter, apple, egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, brocolli, tuna, basil leaves
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, walnuts

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*DoubleD - *LOL!! I certianly will  Just don't be expecting it anytime soon hahaha

Arg .. just one of those 'off' days. 
Sleep deprivation hit hard today. I think it's becuase I wasn't able to 'catch ' up over the weekend like I normally do (Yes even though I know you can't techincally 'catch up' on sleep..). Was tired all day .. then pre calculus hit, and I feel asleep for 30 minutes. I woke up and my eyes were blood shot red, there was no white left. Everyone thought I was stoned. So then after I woke up there was 15 minutes of class left .. then I got home .. ate .. and sat on my bed. I blinked, and when I opened my eyes I was laying on my bed (in a very akward postion that was crushing my arm) and it was 5:30 ... I was due in at work at 4:00. ARG... guess that's a benefit of working for my parents .. so I jumped up and ran into work half asleep.
And I'm still sooo tired ... so it's off to bed for me .. 
Oh and also --


I'm mailing off my university application tomorrow!! 

I'm sooo nervous! I have everything riding on this one school! this one program! If I'm not excepted I don't know what I'm going to do ..


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Best of luck with your application! College was a ball!!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow .. just had a food science class where I watched 3 guys in my class throw a tennis ball back and forth across the room for an hour ..
Apparently the teacher had a nervous breakdown and is gone for the rest of the semester on stress leave. And since he changed the original course from proccessing and packaging stuff to actual nutrition there is no course guideline.
So the subs have no idea what to teach or what to do. I suggested tomorrow that we eat cookies as a joke ... she actually took my suggestion. The lesson plan tomorrow is were comparing the amount of chocolate chips in a bag of Mr. Christie brand chocolate chip cookies to a bag of the no name brand chocolate chip cookies.
Well thats a lie ... she said we might compare Regular oreos to the double stuff oreos.

Pretty sure I'm not going to class tomorrow and am just sleeping in..


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ Nice, study hall? ^^


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 29, 2006)

*Nov 29*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets

_Core:
_Decline Sit-ups: *35lbs* 12, 12, 8
LandMine: *25lbs* 24 (12/12)
Plate twist: *25lbs* 24 (12/12)
Cable Crunch: *120lbs* 12, 10
_
Cardio: 37 minutes
7 minutes HIIT on Bike
30 minute step class
_
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, egg beater, walnuts
Meal 2 - Protein Bar
Meal 3 - Broccoli, hamburger, tuna
Meal 4 - Tuna, almond butter
Meal 5 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, walnuts

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*DoubleD - *study hall? lol 

Well even after all my napping yesterday I woke up an hour late.
Didn't get to send out my university stuff cause my guidance counsellor is a fucktard and didn't print out my transcript and is creating more unneccassary drama. 

Well just droped my mom and her friends off at the bar cause it's male stripper night.. but before hand I had to go run a bunch of errands for her that took an hour ..
Thank god I'm sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

Explain Landmine to me.....


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2006)

Click here 
Its in french but half way down the page there is a link taking you to a video. The guy first does a demonstration of a dragon flag, then a roll out, then a one arm deadlift and lastly a Landmine. 
Oh ps the guy at the starting of the video will give ya a good laugh!! He'll 'palvalise' your abs! bahahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2006)

*Nov 30*

*Training - Lower + shoulders
Squat - *45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *185lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*RDL - **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 8, 7, 7
*Seated OH BB Press - **30lbs* 7 *70lbs* 8, 8, 7, 6
*Leg Ext. - **40lbs* 12+3, 9+6 was drained at this point.. had nothing left in me.
*Reverse BB Lunges - **115lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*DB Upright Row - **25lbs* 8, 8
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Cardio: 10 minute cool down on Hiker machine

_First half of the workout was good, but by the time I got to the leg ext. I had nothing left in me.
I don't know what's wrong with my body, I'm tired more so than usual.. I can barely get up in the mornings - and half way through my workouts all i want to do is sleep. I'm also still coughing up phelgm and my nose is still runny, so I guess whatever infection I had hasn't completely healed.
I've also been falling asleep in the afternoons, I can't help it  doesn't matter what I'm doing - playing a video game, in class, about to go to work .. I just fall asleep 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, quick oats, apple
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts, oatbran
Meal 3 - Egg beater, oat bran, walnuts, apple, 
Meal 4 - Peanut butter, apple, Tuna, oat bran
Meal 5 - Hamburger, brocolli, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, walnuts

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

Did nothing today, didn't have the energy to get myself ready to go to school.. just feeling really drained and crappy. Getting an early night tonight, maybe I'll feel better.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

I think you ought to think about adding to your diet to help get through these workouts. No reason to be so thin! Tim to put on some LBM! 

Talking you into in yet?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL trust me I'm eating plenty to try and help me get through the day! Yesterday was near 3000 calories.
If it makes ya feel any better I'm pretty sure I've put on some weight since my last pig out  (and I'm actually quite happy that I'm not freaking out over it, nor am limiting myself in hopes of getting my weight back to normal. I also plan on having another pig out on Tuesday.)


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats good, definitly glad to hear it!!!! 

I want to see you at 180 pounds someday! Good solid guy. I want to be at 200 over the summer and I am ceratin I will. But I want you to be bigger, and I mean a genetic freak!! It is in the cards for ya, your diet is so good and you eat so well, so a clean bulk would be great for you!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2006)

will post/reply tomorrow morning .. phew just way to tired!  Thank god it's the weekend.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

I tell ya, I have called off of work for the past 2 night.....damn ice and snow....damn the luck, hahaha.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2006)

*Dec 1*

*Training - Rotator + core + cardio*
 Rotator cuff - 4 sets

Core - 
Weighted V-ups: *25lbs* 12, 12, 10
Wood Chopper: *50lbs* 8/8
Crunch Machine: *50lbs* 8, 8, 8

Cardio - 40 minutes
10 minutes of HIIT on treadmill
20 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline on treadmill
10 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1,
Meal 3 - Protein Bar
Meal 4 - Tuna, almond butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, brocolli,
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, walnuts

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Mrs. Dash seasonings, Salt subsitute, SF energy drink, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*DoubleD - *180!!  LOL I'm still getting use to the 2lbs I've put on since Summer! hahaha! I read about your little vaction in your journal, you're so lucky! Well, sorta I guess the being snowed in part would suck lol. For me it's a hate/love relationship with snow. Snow = No school, but snow also = .. well snow .. cold wet snow. 

Okay basically did nothing yesterday except work. I also cancelled my order from BB.com , it has beea month and a half and it still wasn't past cutoms. Fuck that shit.
So now I'm thinking about ordering from this website here .. seems to tbe the cheapest canadian site I can find that sells Dynmatize energized xpand and natures best isopure zero carb whey powder. If anyone knows of any other Canadian supplement store that's even cheaper than that, feel free to let me know! lol

also I can't believe I'm going to be 18 in a little over 2 weeks ..


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 2, 2006)

supplementscanada.com
sportsnutritiondepot.com (or .ca)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 2, 2006)

You could also try:
http://xtremesportsnutrition.com/
http://www.sndcanada.com

And also:
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/
http://www.topchoicesupplements.com/
http://supplementsupermarket.com/
http://www.dpsnutrition.net/
http://www.customnutritionwarehouse.com/

ps: Any plans for the birthday?!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2006)

*Dec 2*

*Training - Upper
Bent Over BB Row: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 * 125lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
*Decline BB Press:* *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 8, 7, 6, 
*WG Lat Pulldown: **95lbs* 9, 8, 7+1cheat
*Cable Flies - **15lbs* 12, 12
*Standing Face Pull - **80lbs* 13 *Seated: **45lbs* 12
*Decided I like these better seated..
Preacher Curls - **60lbs* 8, 6, 6
*V-bar pressdowns: **40lbs* 15, 15, 15 
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_Good workout. Just my fucking bench is stuck 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, quick oats, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts, oatbran
Meal 3 - Egg beater, oat bran, quick oats walnuts, apple, 
Meal 4 - Peanut butter, apple, egg beater oat bran
Meal 5 - Hamburger, brocolli, yogurt, peanut butter
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, peanut butter

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, lots of cinnamon, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

Thanks Jaime and Emma. The website that I'm pretty sure I'm placing with is xtremesportsnutrition.com , by far the cheapest one I found. Just wish they had the more 'exotic' flavors of the isopure whey powder 

As for plans for my B-day well .. Tammy graduates from her school on the 14th. And then she leaves on the 19th  . She wanted to have xmas with us though, and since my B-day is on the 19th, hers in in Decemeber (I forget the exact date) and Lukies is on the 27th were thinking about celebrating Mine, her's and lukie's B-days along with xmas and her graduation over the 15-19th or at some point through that weekend. I know that some peeps are going to want to go get drunk with me or something on my b-day, but honestly I dont' want to  and I doubt I will. I jsut want to spend it quietly, eating a bunch of food, with my family. 

Also decided to do my measurments today, considering I haven't done them in 3 months. First set is from Sept 5th
*Forearms: *9.3" --- 9.3"
*Arms: *11.4" --- 11.4"
*Chest: *37.7" --- 37.7"
*Waist: *26.3" --- 26.6"  possibly
*Under Naval: *28.7" --- 28.5"
*Thighs: *19.4" --- 19"  was not expecting that.
*Glutes: *34" --- 34"
*Calves: *12.6" --- 12.5"
*Weight: *138lbs --- 139lbs

Hmmm.. actually I'm not sure if I put on 2lbs like I thought. I've been pretty irregular in my bathroom visits this weeks, and I'm quite bloated .. so the fact that I weigh 139 probably means I'm around 137 or 138..
Also I'm not sure how to feel with the increase in my waist. I'm hoping that it's an actual increase and not intestinal bloat ... see I'm trying to really build up/strengthen my abs and I'm expecting an increase in my waist measurement as a result. And the fact that I lost some off my under naval measurment and off my thighs really tells me that the increase in my waist isn't fat.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh also it's amazing what 10.5 hours of sleep can do for your energy levels in sleep deprived individuals. I highly recommend it


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn, that waist is tiny.....ok now its time to bulk...what do ya say? Come on, come with me lets bulk?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn, that waist is tiny.....ok now its time to bulk...what do ya say? Come on, come with me lets bulk?


I have a 'Pizza challenge' with Tom. I predict that he will bulk at least to a min 160 by the time he hits 20. In which case he will treat me to a Pizza


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> *Thighs: *19.4" --- 19"  was not expecting that.


 leggies are shrinking!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd like to see Tom at a lean 175!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I'd like to see Tom at a lean 175!


I would too! Tom came to this site @ ~120 and wanted to get leaner!  We (Mostly Emma and Myself) tried to get him to put on some mass. Finally after, I think, over a year he finally did a bulk and went to ~140 and stopped. That at least that is a big change  I hope the new enviroment in uni will prompt him to bulk to a higher level. He does have the dedication and knowledge but not the will to go there. Hopefully he will change his mind soon and take advantage of his most advantageous years for doing this.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I will tell you this, if I have any impact on him he shall bulk! I am a bulking fool. I love to bulk and eat insane amounts of food. Hell you can always trip it right back off, besdies with a diet like his he would have no problem stripping it right back off and maintaining good solid strength and lbm.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Hopefully he will .. and soon!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 3, 2006)

*Dec 3*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, walnuts
Meal 2 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1, walnuts
Meal 3 - Chicken, variety of chinese veggies, curry powder
Meal 4 - Protein Bar
Meal 5 - Hamburger, brocolli, 
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Peanut butter

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder, Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

LOL! I don't know.. I don't think I'm read to 'bulk' . I mean if I add a few pounds here and there no big deal, but to come out and say 'I'm bulking' .. just don't think I'm mentally prepared or willing at this stage.
I'm still trying to get use to my body, for the most part I like what I see in the mirror, but there are days were I feel like a fat slob.
I don't know .. I guess there's something mentally 'comforting' about being skinny. It's hard to explain...
Over the course of 2 years I've been able to put on 20lbs of solid LBM. so who knows, give me another 2 years and the results might be the same? And I'm right there with you DoubleD the food that goes along with bulking is fucking amazing!! haha when I was on a bulk I had to eat 3800 calories just to gain 1 pound each week! It was crazy!!  And yes Adrian our pizza bet is still on!! bahaha and whoever is buying, it won't be a tiny little pizza, it's going to be a 16+" pizza! hahahaha

Did basically nothing all day .. had to work + work some more on that bio project. OHH alos DoubleD I think you brought good luck into my journal! Were getting our own snowstorm tonight! it's going to be -5 degrees tongiht then in the morning it's going to be freezing rain + snow and then later on in the day all snow So *fingers crossed* for no school tomorrow!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I bring good luck to all I touch....haha. Hope no school for ya then. Theres no school here for the youngsters tommorow either and the damn storm was 3 days ago!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2006)

*Dec 4*

*Training - Lower + Lats
Deadlift: **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *205lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6 
*Leg Press (high & wide): **180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *430lbs* 7, 7, 6 owwie...
*V-Bar Pulldown - **105lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8 mucho faituge happening here ..
*Pullthroughs: **35lbs* 15, 15
*BB Step ups: **105lbs* 10/10, 9/9 hard as fuck! i don't expect this to progress to quickly..
*Straight Arm Pulldowns: **45lbs* 15, 15
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

_Great workout, this one always kicks my ass. That's also a PR on the deadlifts! 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, 
Meal 5 - Shrimp, variety of vegetables
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil,

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

Well unforutnaly there was no storm... not even the slightest bit of snow!!  

However ... half way through the afternoon it started snowing .. and kept snowing. By 4 o'clock when I had to go to work, the road was lightly covered.. however that didn't mean it wasnt' slippery. I nearly spun out three times and almost ran into a stop sign twice. Some scary stuff ... and that was with me literally going 10mph. It took me 12 minutes to drive to work when normally it's a 2-3 minute drive. So i got an appointment tomorrow to get new tires on my car . but the snow conitnued. There's been crash crashes and cars driving into ditches all over, in fact one girl that we work with, her husband got into a crash and TOTALED the car, it buckled ..
The last I heard of my mom was shewas out in springhill (15 minute highway drive) .. she said she couldn't leave becuase she was spinning all over the road and that a friend was coming otu to get her .. well I didn't hear form her all night and was calling her cell phone non stop .. it doesn't hit you how much you care about someone (even if they piss you off ALOT) until your really worried about them .. I ended up calling my aunt val and my mom was fine and with aunt val .. so that's good.

And my drive home from work took 15-20 minutes .. GAH!
The interent says were only suppo to get 1cm  (lol we've gotten way more than that) the radio says 4-5cm and then the weater network says 15-20cm .. so no one knows who to believe.
*fingers crossed again that maybe tomorrow there will be no school!!*


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

No storm, sorry to hear that...

I expect you to progress nicely on those BB stepups, I mean why not your a healthy youngester, it will happen!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2006)

*Dec 5*

*Training - Modified Upper
*Well I wanted to do something more higher rep/ glycogen depletion type stuff today ... the RI's are :45-1:00 with a 2-3/0/2-3 tempo for all exercises and sets
*Incline DB Press - **15lbs* 12, 12*30lbs* 15, 14, 12, 10 drop *25lbs* 4
*One Arm DB Row - **15lbs* 12/12, 12/12 *35lbs* 14/14, 14/14, 12+1/12+1
*Seated DB Press - **20lbs* 15, 10 DROP *15lbs* 5 81/2 DROP *15lbs* 4
*Seated Cable Row - **80lbs* 15, 15
*Decline DB Flies - **15lbs* 20, 20
*BB Skull crushers - **25lbs* 15 *30lbs* 14, 13
*Incline DB Curls - **15lbs* 20/20
*21's -  *2 sets using 15lbs

Good workout .. holy god my chest is certainly feeling it ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Tuna
Meal 4 - Egg beater

1st round - 
1/2 of a cake
1 bit of a pumpkin cheesecake (it was gross)
1 slice of a apple crisp pie (it was gross)
.6L of ice-cream
2 cups of fibre 1 cereal
1/4 a box of chocolate lucky charms
2 pieces of cookie dough
1 sugar cookie
1 HUGE cinnamon roll
4 clodhoppers (they were gross)
1 chocolate
1 protein bar
2 sugar doughnuts
3 white chocolate covered oreos
3 normal oreos
1 ice - cream sandwhich
Skim milk
6" pizza with hamburger
6" garlic finger
Order of chicken strips and fries

2nd Round (2 hours later) -
1L of ice cream
1/4 a box of choclate lucky charms cereal
2 cups of fibre 1
skim milk
1 protein bar
1 HUGE cinnamon roll

belly is in pain .. and I haven't slept for 22 hours.

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea ,
*Water :* no clue

*DoubleD - *They're just soo damn hard! And by that point in the workout I'm so fatigued + the bench is a bit wobbly and it's not 100% safe .. hahah but I'll be trying my best! I always do!


busy busy busy day! then in the afternoon/night .. well my diet speaks for itself 
I might try and get some sleep .. if I can ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 6, 2006)

*Dec 6*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + Cardio
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets

Core: :45RI slow tempo
Decline Sit-ups: *35lbs* 12, 12, 10
Landmines: *Bar + 30lbs* 9/9
Weighted V-ups: *25lbs* 12, 12, 12

Cardio - 40 minutes
30 minutes of a step+pump class
10 minutes of HIIT

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Huge piece of cake, 8 sugar cookies, 1L of ice-cream, 1/4 a box of cereal, 2 cups of fibre 1, can of tuna, 1 oatmeal and cream cookie, skim milk
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, egg beater, walnuts, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Protein bar, hamburger, broccoli
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, tuna, fibre 1
Meal 5 - Protein bar
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, walnuts

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

So I did end up getting a bit of sleep .. woke up very bloated but starving at the same time .. I coudln't resist ...
It's so weird. Like I've been hungry all day, but I'm very very bloated... and fuck did I eat ALOT I shoudl not be hungry ..
Veins and striations are back in full force though (about 2-3 days before my cheat they start to fade a bit) and energy is certianly high, even though I feel a bit shitty .. I don't know I'm all fucked right now haha. Bloated as fuck but very hungry, full of energy but sluggish .. very weird.

Anyways time to get some sleep ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2006)

*Dec 7*

*Training - Lower + shoulder
Squats: **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*RDL: **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *165lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Seated BB OH Press: **30lbs* 7 *70lbs* 8, 8, 8, 7
*Leg Ext: **45lbs* 13, 10+3
*BB Reverse Lunge: **115lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*DB upright Row: **25lbs* 9, 9

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Great workout, lots of fatigue..
_ 
*Diet -*
Lots of food, running late for the gym so I don't got time to post!

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

Busy Busy day yesterday hence why I didn't have time to post. 
But I sold all my old weights / bench / BB/ DB from two years ago for 100 dollars! .. which is perfect timing considering I used the last scoop of my whey this morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2006)

?? no diet?? why?? Not so good on the eats today? 


**edit - oh, wait, just saw you were running late!  Have fun at the gym!!  **


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Meal 1 - Huge piece of cake, 8 sugar cookies, 1L of ice-cream, 1/4 a box of cereal, 2 cups of fibre 1, can of tuna, 1 oatmeal and cream cookie, skim milk


You had cake, cookies, ice cream and tuna for breakfast???!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2006)

*Dec. 8*

*Training -  Rotator Cuff + Stuff
*Rotator Cuff: 4 sets

Cardio: 15 minutes
5 minute warm up on stepper
10 minutes on stepper with HR between 140-150BPM

Circuit/Core/GPP thing: 35 minutes
Repeated 4x with as little rest as possible
_
High Box March: 20 reps per leg
Hindu push-ups: 10 reps
supine row (fat man pulls): 10
Weighted Crunch: 10
Jump rope: 100
Burpee to chin-up: 8
Feet Elevated Push up: 10
Cable Crunch: 10
Mountain Climber: 20 reps per leg
DB Renegade Rows: 5 reps each arm
Single Arm DB Thrusters: 10 each arm

_GREAT workout. Had alot of fun. Lately I've been really really *really *detesting traditional cardio (treadmill, eliptical, bike, stepper etc.) and every friday I've been dreading having to do it.. See I love cardio like step classes, something where your not doing a continous movement for a long period of time... so I decided to do that circuit, and it was SOO much fun! First time doing alot of those things (the burpes, chin-ups, hindu push-ups etc.) and was surprised I was actually able to do them. Worked up a huge sweat, I'll defintly be doing this from now on.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, apple
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, egg beater, fibre 1, apple
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Peanut butter

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi, SF energy drink
*Water :* 5L

*Emma - *hahah ya. All you need to do is look at my shoulder+lat day and it's the exact same thing... oh wait I actually thought I'd mix it up and added some extra yogurt to meal 5  lol
Oh Emma I had SOO much fun at the gym. I enjoyed that GPP stuff soo much.

*Adrian -  *haha ya. I woke up .. and was really really hungry .. I went upstairs and saw all the leftovers I hadn't eaten .. I stood in my kitchen staring at them.. continued to stand there staring for a good 5 minutes. And then I started to eat everything that was left on the table .. afterwards I figured I should get SOME protein into me .. so I had tuna. lol.
But you have no idea how much I've been resisting the temptations of having another breakfast like that. My hunger lately has been crazy..I've put on a pound or two (weight has been holdng steady at 139-140 for the last two weeks), but my stomach is extrmely tight, and the etches of my abs are certainly there. And once I flex them, depending on the time of day and what I have jsut eaten, you can see my abs.. (not like a ripped 6 pack or anything but they're starting to build/come through..)
But I've been soooo hungry! I didn't think it was possible for my appetite to increase, but it has .. even my sense of smell for food has heightened. Working in the restaurant is killing me, because all the food is smelling 10x better and has a much stronger aroma.. it's so hard not to binge..

On a side note I'm not sure why I gained some weight. Either one of two options, 
1) My 'cheat' meals/day have finally caught up with me.
2) The only change I've made to my diet is I've stoped drinking SF energy drinks (due to money issues) for the past two weeks. Now this would also make sense considering I started drinking the SF energy drinks in Toronto and right after I started I lose those 7lbs in two weeks. I've also noticed my bowels movements have become alot less frequent after stopping the SF energy drinks .. but sure enough I had one today and litterally RIGHT after drinking it I had to go to the washroom .. soo


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Extra yogurt, oh dont hurt yourself...haha. jk. Hope all is well Tom, to much goes wrong with you much to often. Keep chuggin along buddy, you are doing a fine job!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2006)

LOL - that workout looks oddly familiar! 

Glad you liked it! 

ps: seems both of us are on feeding frenzy patterns at the moment!  Hope your hunger gets under control too... (have you considered more frequent re-feeds? Say doing a high day ever 3 days or so?)... 

ps: Imagine the grocery bills if we DID live together!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 9, 2006)

*Dec 9*

*Training - Upper
Bent over BB Rows: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *125lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5 
*Decline Bench Press: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs 8, 8, 7
*WG Lat Pulldown: **95lbs* 10, 9, 8+1cheat*
DB Flies: **30lbs* 9 *25lbs* 11 someone was using the cables and I didn't feel like waiting, so I justed used DB's instead of doing cable flies
*Seated Face Pull: **45lbs* 15, 15 was just feeling these today! Got +2 reps on the first set and +3 reps on the second set!!!
*Preacher Curls {5/2/3}: **60lbs* 8, 8, 6 BURN!
*V-bar Pressdowns: **45lbs* 13, 12, 10+2

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Core: Wood Choppers: *45lbs* 12/12, 12/12
Cable Crunch (away from pulley): *80lbs* 12 *90lbs* 12
Planks: *25lbs on back* 2 sets held till failure.. not sure how long that was.

10 minute cardio cooldown
_
Great workout today. I found that doing the cable crunches away from pulley is alot harder and I can certianly feel it alot more .. also first time doing weighted planks today .. wow. my stomach was so sore .. really loved them.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, pear
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, pear, walnuts
Meal 3 - Egg Beater, tuna, ACV, oatbran, apple, PB
Meal 4 - Broccoli, tuna, ACV, hamburger, apple, walnuts
Meal 5 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, PB

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*DoubleD - *mmm yogurt!! I eat a 750G a day! Can't get enough of the stuff. ya there's certainly days where I wish I had better luck.. yesterdy I sliped on some black ice going to my car, came down pretty hard on my elbow/hip .. really bruised/ tender. Plus the girl at work that I sold my old gym equipement to for 100 dollars, gave me the money yesterday and was going to pick it up today. Found out today thought hat her uncle was going to give her his 1500 dollar gym stuff so she doesn't want to buy the stuff anymore and I had already gone out and spent 50 dollars on whey powder since I ran out. So I gotta pay her back monday.. gah.

*Emma- *hahaha ya I took some exercise Ideas from yours and Cowpimps journal. I couldn't decide though to try out one of his layouts (doing 3 seperate circuits) or yours (doing all the exercises in one circuit). Figured doing it all in one circuit would be much more heart racing.. so I addd about three exercises and threw in some row stuff and a bit more push-up type stuff. Much more fun than running in place on a treadmill for 35 minutes!

Ya hunger has been a real bitch lately (I'm sure I don't need to tell you that!!) it's retarded, I'm always counting down to my next meal and the aroma of food is getting so much stronger.. I would like to 're-feed' every 3 days or so, but I know if I did that I would start to put on the weight.. and I'm really looking to maintain my current BF or even get a bit leaner (just body recomp stuff, not dieting down or anything). I'm going to get through the xmas holiday as this Saturday were having a turkey dinner + celebrating 3 birthdays (mine, tammy's and lukies) so theres going to be much much food .. + then there'll be xmas dinner (or even a full out day's worth of pigging out). But if hunger issues aren't fixed after xmas I'm going to have to re-evalute and figure something out.

lol don't mention grocery bills .. I spent about 250 dollars this week on groceries!!  I'm soo broke! I really have no idea how I'm going to xmas shop.
bahaha I think the most 'strangest' thing we'd need to do if we were roommates is probably buy a completely seperate fridge just to store all of our Cottage cheese LOL.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn the luck on the gym equipment deal. Oh well atleast it forced ya to let go of some of that cash and get ya some protein.

Whats ACV in your diet?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2006)

*Dec 10*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, tuna, walnuts, pear, ACV
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, egg beater, walnuts, a[[;e
Meal 3 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 5 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Peanut butter

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi, SF energy drink
*Water :* 5L

*DD - *Ya I know .. just when I thought I was going to get some extra cash it turns out I become in debt by 40 dollars . ACV = Apple Cider Vinnegar. 

Really tired and really sore. My entire body is aching, even my legs.. and my last workout for them was thurs.
Had to work all day and then do homework .. and my hunger almost got the better of me .. I went so far as to pull the cookie out of the box and held it in my hand .. stared at it .. sighed and then but it back in the box.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2006)

Hope you didnt hurt yourself too bad. A couple of years ago i fell on my right shoulder on some ice. It took over 3 weeks to get back to normal!

ACV is said to help with fatigue. After a few weeks of taking ACV  I have noticed that i am less fatigued . Or maybe it is just a placebo effect, i cant be sure  Hopefully it will help with your fatigue as well, but only if you get good regular rest/sleep as well


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> *Emma- *hahaha ya I took some exercise Ideas from yours and Cowpimps journal. I couldn't decide though to try out one of his layouts (doing 3 seperate circuits) or yours (doing all the exercises in one circuit). Figured doing it all in one circuit would be much more heart racing.. so I addd about three exercises and threw in some row stuff and a bit more push-up type stuff. Much more fun than running in place on a treadmill for 35 minutes!


I have been HATING cardio at the moment too... can't bring myself to do it... (not only that - but I have not had the time recently either - barely have enough time for bathing! And I would rather that than doing the tready  )... But I don't mind these curcuits!! Only thing is that they are a lot more of a 'semi workout' - so they enduce a lot more muscle fatigue than plain cardio... 



> Ya hunger has been a real bitch lately (I'm sure I don't need to tell you that!!) it's retarded, I'm always counting down to my next meal and the aroma of food is getting so much stronger..


Completely understand!!! (hence my overly excessive vege consumption! LOL)  



> I would like to 're-feed' every 3 days or so, but I know if I did that I would start to put on the weight.. and I'm really looking to maintain my current BF or even get a bit leaner (just body recomp stuff, not dieting down or anything).


Some of the BEST diets involve more frequent re-feeds tom - but they are proper re-feeds (not your 'food fests')... So it would be a targeted and controlled intake of food over a set amount of hours. You do them properly and you'll get lean (very, very lean).... 



> lol don't mention grocery bills .. I spent about 250 dollars this week on groceries!!  I'm soo broke! I really have no idea how I'm going to xmas shop.
> bahaha I think the most 'strangest' thing we'd need to do if we were roommates is probably buy a completely seperate fridge just to store all of our Cottage cheese LOL.


Hee hee hee.... That - and the fact that we actually think the CC/psyllium 'fudge' concoction thing we eat are TASTY!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 11, 2006)

*Dec 11*

*Training - Lower+Lats
Deadlift: **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *215lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5 FUCK ya! These were really good, almost puked on every set. 
*Leg Press (high & wide): **190lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *430lbs* 8, 7, 7 ouchie
*V-Bar Pulldown: **110lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Pull-Throughs: **35lbs* 15, 15
*BB Step-ups: **105lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*Straight Arm Pulldowns: **50lbs* 14, 14

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

10 minute cardio cooldown

_GREAT workout! Felt really strong, hit alot of PRs, and I'm already feeling the DOMS settling in 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, quick oats, pear
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts, oatbran
Meal 3 - Egg Beater, oatbran, pear, walnuts
Meal 4 - tuna, ACV, oatbran, apple, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Broccoli, yogurt, hamburger, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, PB, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*Adrian: *Ya bruising is starting to go. Meh I only use the ACV with my tuna to help flavour it, I'm still really run down and fatigued. I'm getting 5 hours of sleep a night...

*Emma: *Ya I was debating if I shoudl switch my Upper body workout on saturday with the circuits on Friday. But it seems that my saturday workout didn't suffer .. 
hmm good point about the refeeds. I think this is my game plan, I'm going to have my cheat on Saturday (the 16th) with the family, then between the 17th and 25th maybe diet down (maybe some sort of PSMF thingy.. probably not though), then on the 25th have an all out all day feast! Then come new years with my new set of measurments re-evaluate myself, see where I stand and then probably start up with some proper re-feeds every 3-4 days.
OMG the fudge cottage cheese concoction is easily my favorite meal of the day.

Really 'painful' day. I haven't had a proper bowel movement in the last couple of days, and was in alot of pain all day, I mean ALOT. It felt like all my food was backing up into my throat. Well I gave it all day, and by 7pm I still didn't have a bowel movment. So I took a suppository laxative, ugh I just had to I was in so much pain ..
feeling a bit better now, but even the suppository didn't completely work .. fucks sake. I think theres something seriously messed with my digestive system .. theres ALWAYS chunks of full pieces of lettuce with my stools (with walnuts sometimes  ), they're always 'sinkers' (so a sign that my vitamins/minerals are being absorbed) and they're always a weridish color - and now that I've stoped drinking my SF energy drinks my bowels just aren' working properly .. *sigh*.
But I'm not sure if this is a common thing that happens alot to people or not ..
Oh and I've added fish oil back to my diet after a few months of hiatus.  Not that I have the money technically ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 12, 2006)

chew chew chew your food... gently i your mouth
merrily merrily merrily it goes into your gut...


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2006)

*Dec 12*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press: **15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *45lbs* 4, 4, 3 DROP *40lbs* 1 *40lbs* 5 Arg these are so fucking fustrating!
*One Arm DB Row: **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *50lbs* 7/7, 7/7, 6+1/6+1
*Standing Single Arm OH DB Press: *- No Rests between arms - *25lbs* 10/10, 8/8, 6/6, 5/5, 1/1
*Seated Cable Row: **95lbs* 12, 12
*Decline DB Flies: **20lbs* 14, 14 OMFG! chest felt like it was going to rip in half..
*BB skullcrushers: **45lbs* 8, 8, 6
*Incline DB Curls w/ rotations: **20lbs* 12, 12, 9/9 DROP *15lbs* 8/8, 8/8 DROP *15lbs* 9/9
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

20 minute cardio cooldown

_Another amazing workout! Only problem was, was my chest was still really sore from saturdays workout .. so that made things a bit difficult. Those Decline Flies were so painful.
I don't know what it is but since last week I've been having amazing workouts getting an extra 2-3 reps on all my sets or increasing weights (except my bench pressing .. but I know the problem with that, I have really weak Tris  ). Hmm maybe these 2lbs I put on were a good thing  hahahaha

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, quick oats, pear
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts, oatbran
Meal 3 - Egg Beater, oatbran, pear, walnuts
Meal 4 - tuna, ACV, oatbran, apple, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Broccoli, yogurt, hamburger, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, almond butter, fish oil

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*Adrian: *LOL I do chew my food though!! hahaha. I actually looked it up on the internet and I guess it's not an uncommon thing. Theres actually a disorder or something called ' Rapid Gastric Emptying' where the food isn't able to digest properly in the small intestines and will come out like what I saw. And becuase it's goign through so fast huge amounts of insulin are being sent out as well so people will also experience hypoglycemia effects as well, luckily it's really only in people who have had gastric surgeries and some other diseases.
Oh well, things got back to working today  No more intestinal pain/feelings of food being backed up into my throat! Gas bloat/pain was there though 

Pretty non-eventful day, full of school and workings at the restaurant. Not going to school tomorrow though as they need me in the restaurant as there is some HUGE plant orders ($200-300 each) back to back.
And I finally think my mom is going to order the stuff from extremesportsnutrition.com for my tomorrow morning! I've really been on her case and she said that tomorrow morninging she'll call BB.com and see when the money will be put on her credit card and we'll go from there.
like I'm DESPERATE to order stuff off the internet. Right now I'm paying $35 for 600G of whey ... $35 fucking dollars each week on whey! (I've run out of the 2kg tubs that I stocked up on the last time my dad took me to costco).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 13, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> *Adrian: *LOL I do chew my food though!!


 If you are chewing properly and completly, you wont poop out whole food. Think about it, food cannot put itself back together in your stomach and come out whole! The only explanation is that it wasnt chewed. And since it wasnt chewed it couldnt get digested. 

Remember digestion, especially carbs, starts in the mouth with the action of chewing food into a pulp and mixing saliva with the pulp. This helps in digesting food properly. Thats why it is important to chew properly and completely.

Practice chewing a certain number of times before you swallow. Kinda like counting sets and reps. Yes it will be boring, but if food is not broken down unlikely you will digest it. In that case you a just pooping away your money.

Have you checked if there are any stores in Moncton for supps?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2006)

*Dec 13*

*Training - Core + Rotator cuff + Cardio + bit more core ..
Core:  *Rests as little as possible
Landmines:*30lbs* 12/12, 9/9, 9/9
Weighted V-ups: *25lbs* 12, 12, 12 Threw up in the middle of the first set .. good thing it was as I was coming up so gravity was working against the vomit, meaning it didn't go flying out my mouth, bad thing was I had to swallow it, chunks and all!! UGH..

*Rotator Cuff:* 4 sets 

_*Cardio:*_ 40 minutes.
35 minutes of step class Wasn't really into it .. couldn't fully push myself, plus during random times I would just stop .. plus I kept screwing up the combos because people kept staring at me..
5 minutes on Treadmill Stoped Becuase a guy that was in my step class asked me if I actually needed more..

_*More Core:*_ Rests as little as possible
Weighted Planks: *25lbs* 2 sets
Weighted Decline Sit-ups: *35lbs* 11 Stoped .. just too many people staring at me..

*sigh* Bad shirt selection to wear at the gym today..

 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, egg beater, lettuce, walnuts, fibre 1, pear
Meal 2 - Broccoli, hamburger, fish oil, apple
Meal 3 - Tuna, PB
Meal 4 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, almond butter, fish oil
Meal 5 - Yogurt, Tuna, lettuce, walnuts, fibre 1, 
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, almond butter, 

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi, SF energy drink
*Water :* 5L

*Adrian: *I do chew my food, it comes out it the pieces. It's actually a pretty common thing for lettuce, nuts, and peppers I found  could mean some of my intestinal bacteria are out of whack.
Yup I know all about amylase, saliva, breaking down the indigestible wrappers of food, making it compact, lubricating the food etc. 
Guess what?! My mom actually ordered off the stuff for me today! BOO YA! it was from xtremesportsnutrition.com , a canadian store, so I'll be getting all my whey + creatine THIS TUESDAY! I seriously recommend you check them out Adrian, the Dynamatize Energized Xpand was only 49 dollars! They're really cheap ..

Tired .. and feeling just lousy ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh also I'm not sure If I'm sticking to my original plan ( Cheat birthday for Saturday, do a modified PSMF diet till Xmas, do a all day feast for xmas then re-evaluate come new years ..). See My friend Danika sent out an e-mail to a bunch of us who have kind of 'parted' ways and haven't really spoken/hng out in a while.. it was about us all getting together on the 27th to go to Voo-doo and get drunk together for old times sake.
Well, one of the other people that is coming is ... ED! I haven't seen him since Last feburary, and I've changed so much since then, so I want to make sure I look fucking hot as hell when I see him so he thinks ' Damn .. I could of had that ..' {LOL yes I know pathetic, but thats the way my mind works } So that means not being all flabby/gross/bloated .. which means no all day feast for xmas.
So I'm not sure what to do .. I was thinking maybe jsut moving the all day food feast to this Saturday in celebration of me turning 18 then on xmas jsut have one of my single cheats.. and I guess if I did the all day feast on Saturday it would help with the PSMF diet ..
But I'm not sure .. suggestions?
Maybe I should jsut stick to my original plan? Maybe I won't be flabby/gross/bloated by the second day? 
gah!


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

Dont ever worry about people starring at ya in the gym. I get it now and then, especially whenever I am benching. For some reason people think 3 plates are impressive, but obviously they havent worked out where I have in the past. I remember seeing a guy benching 4 plates for reps or 12. Now thats a stud!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the tip on xtremesportsnutrition.com. I'll get it from there. I dont need it right away, so lets see how long they take to send it to you.

And yes, dont bother about others. Just go about your business at the gym. you've paid to be there.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom - if you were to do a PSMF you would be a catagory one dieter.... So follow the refeed suggestions as such... I would strongly suggest you did the workouts as suggested too - if you didn't you risk simply burning off your lean mass and the result would be a smaller [and flabbier] version of yourself.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2006)

*Dec 14*

*Training - Lower+shoulders
Squats: **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*RDL: **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 7, 7, 6
*Seated OH BB press: **30lbs* 7 *75lbs* 7, 7, 51/2 DROP *70lbs* 3 *70lbs* 6
*Leg Ext. - **45lbs* 14, 11+3
*Reverse BB Lunges: **115lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Upright Row: **25lbs* 11, 11

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

20 minute cardio cooldown
_
Workout KILLED me this morning!

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, lettuce, quick oats, pear
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, lettuce, fibre 1, apple, walnuts, 
Meal 3 - Protein Bar, apple
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Peanut butter, pear, Yogurt
Meal 5 - Hamburber, bunch of chinese veggies, currry, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, almond butter,

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi
*Water :* 5L

*DoubleD & Adrian: *Normally I don't care, let people stare all they want! .. but .. my t-shirt well was a bit see through .. and as a result you could see my ribs through my t-shirt (back and front) and you could also make out how my stomach concaved .. and then add in the fact that I had shorts on so you could see my toothpick legs/quad seperation + at cetain movements I get striations/tendons going through my neck .. so all that together I'm sure I didn't look too healthy.
 Like I said after I went into the cardio room and some other guy from my step class came in he looked at me and asked if I actually needed more cardio .. I jsut played it off by laughing and said I only wanted about another 5 minutes and then just walked out.
But it got worse after I laying myself down on the decline bench because everything was even more concaved / now my hip bones were pointing out. Quite literally I turned everyones head in the gym. 

*Emma: *Hey! I don't know the full details to the percise PSMF dieting, so I was going to modify it a bit. around 1200-1300 calories, and doing absoultuely no cardio. But now I dont' think I'm even goign to bother. I woke up this morning really lean.. so I'm just goign to contiue what I've been doing (or if I do decide to do PSMF it'll only be for 3 or 4 days), and on Saturday / xmas I'll have my one single cheat meal (maybe go back for seconds like I sometimes do)  I mean I don't need to use my B-day / x-mas as an excuse to have an all day cheat day, if I want one if the future, I'll have one. No reason not to.

Phew exhausting day! School + work ..
So I'm in biology today and I look over at Nicole and she looked really down .. so I asked her if everything was alright? She said ' umm not really ..' and I was like 'what is it? what's wrong?' and she goes ' My dad ... ' and I was like 'what about him? ' and she goes ' You didn't hear yet?..' and I was like no.. so she goes 'I'm goign to write you a letter Lewie' so she starts writting it and then Courtney whips around and whispers ' LEWIE! omg her dad is dying!!' ...  fuck I felt Horrible I felt so bad .. 
So she finished writting it out and passed it to me ... her dad works up near europe and he was walking through the desert when he passed out. He was rushed to a proffesonal hospital and had to have emergency surgery in Germany .. they removed half of his pancreas and half of his stomach .. they also found that his cancer had returned.
He's in critical condition so he's too sick for them to send him back home.. so her mom left for Germany yesterday to say Good-bye to him and she might have to go up soon to, to say good-bye..
Obviously it was during class so I looked at her and went ' omg .. Nicole I'm so sorry.. how about this? Me and you get together on saturday, go out and buy a bunch of Ice-cream, pig out and we can just talk okay? and she smiled and went ' Lewie that sounds wonderful. Thank you.'

So I'm going to pick her up from work at 4pm (as since both her parents are gone to germany it's her grandmother thats driving her to and from work) were going to go to the store, get some ice-cream+/- some cereal for toppings on our ice-cream and jsut talk. 

God I jsut feel terrible .. I can only imagine what she's going through..


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sometimes "terminal" diseases aren't always terminal and people survive even the most insurmountable odds depending on how supportive their family and friends are  Doctors don't know everything, but I'm sorry for your friend


----------



## Double D (Dec 14, 2006)

Damn dude, your journals always have so much information you post up. Nice. 

Oh and remind me next time I bulk to do a clean bulk. I messed up this winter and now I am paying for it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Like I said after I went into the cardio room and some other guy from my step class came in he looked at me and asked if I actually needed more cardio ..


 

Trust me. You will hear a lot more references as to how skinny you are, esp for a BBer, when you move to Uni. Thats gonna prompt you to put on mass. That 'Ivanna B Atoothpick' look you currently desire will quickly be laid to rest!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 15, 2006)

*Dec 15*

*Training -  Rotator Cuff + Stuff
*Rotator Cuff: 4 sets

Cardio: 15 minutes
2:30 minute warm up on stepper
10 minutes on stepper with HR between 140-150BPM
2:30 cool down on stepper

Circuit/Core/GPP thing: 30 minutes
Repeated 4x with as little rest as possible
_
High Box March: 20 reps per leg
Hindu push-ups: 10 reps
supine row (fat man pulls): 10
Weighted Crunch: 10
Jump rope: 100
Burpee to chin-up: 8
Feet Elevated Push up: 10
Cable Crunch: 10
Mountain Climber: 20 reps per leg
__ Single Arm DB Thrusters: 10 each arm_
_ DB Renegade Rows: 5 reps each arm

_Another great workout, really worked up a sweat, plus was able to complete this 5 minutes quicker than last week.
Also was extremely sore throughout it .. just to do Bodyweight squats was painful on the glutes!!

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, 
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, tuna, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 3 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Egg beater, walnuts
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, strawberries, cocoa, SF metamucil, Almond butter

*Additionals : *Coffee, crystal light powder,Salt subsitute, green tea , diet pepsi, SF energy drink
*Water :* 5L

*Jaime - *Thanks for the words. Turns out we won't be getting together tomorrow .. work called her and now she has to work until 6, and we can't do it sunday becuase I work all day myself .. 
*DoubleD- *haha thanks, I find that by posting the stuff I do it's kinda my own version of 'therapy' and helps to get things off my chest so I don't go completely insane..
*Adrian- *... that mindset may come sooner than uni..

shittastic day! .. Just really tired (was still able to have a good workout despite of this), and have been STARVING all day. I would eat a meal and then 30 minutes later I was starving again..
I got home at lunch and I was just soo tired. I coudl barley stand.. so I ended up laying down on my bed and falling asleep, which means I didn't make it to school in the pm .. 

anyways need some sleep, busy day ahead of me tomorrow, gotta be in Moncton at 11am to get Tammy, then we gotta shop around the mall / I'm meetting up with Marc, then heading home to start up Ham dinner + run alot of errands.
Tomorrow will be busy .. but it'll also certainly be yummy!  and god knows I can use the food..


----------



## Double D (Dec 16, 2006)

Hindu pushup? Explain please....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hindu pushup? Explain please....


--> http://www.frixo.com/sites/fitness/exercises/Hindupress.html




*waves to tom*

Need to pm you.... but have to eat before I pass out..... shall eat first... will try to pm later today ok?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 16, 2006)

*Dec 16*

*Training - Upper
Bent Over BB Rows: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 * 125lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Decline BB Bench: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *120lbs* 7, 6,6
*WG Lat Pulldown: **95lbs* 10, 10 , 9
*Cable Flies: **20lbs* 12, 8
*Seated Face Pull: **50lbs* 13, 12
*Preacher Curls: **60lbs* 8, 8, 8
*V-bar Pressdown: **45lbs* 14, 13, 13

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Core Stuff:
Stick Crunches: *30lbs* 12, 11
Weighted Planks: *25lbs* 2 sets

10 minute cardio cooldown

_ *Diet -*
Just alot of shit, and honestly I dont' want to list it all. It wasn't tasty nor did I enjoy it, nor am I really happy right now and spent most of my night extrmemly angry and emotional and crying.
There was no family celebration at all, I just spent two huge feastings alone, on my bed, down in my secluded, eating. I didn't even get to eat the ham dinner becuase mom forgot my gravy twice, and I dont' like ham or potatos without gravy, and no one wanted to eat with each other, grabed there food  then left.

*Additonals: *Coffee, Crystal light, SF energy drink
*Water: *who knows..

Thansk for that link Emma .. instead of doing weight v-ups I've actually been doing weighted Jack knives..Emma once again I want to ay thank you, thank you so much about that offer .. you really have no idea how much of a perfect timing this is..

Like I said bad night .. It's 1:30am and I'm not asleep, and honestly even after all the food I'm getting hungry again...
Fuck .. I'm just so .. 'sick' I've never 'recovered' and I've finally realized this.
I NEED a change in my life, I NEED something positive to strive for, something HEALTHY. Somethig that doesn't leave me binging all alone in my room, vomitting it all up, and then lying to everyone about how much I can eat.. ( I managed to force myself not to vomitt up my second binge, becuase lets call it by what it is, it's not a 'cheat' it's a fucking full out typical disorded eating binge).
I've also come to terms tonight with why I hate my mom so much. Why I can't stand to be in the same room with her for more than 5 mintues without being filled with anger. And honestly , as sad as this is, I don't think there's ever anythign that can be done to 'salvage' our relationship .. all I can do is continue going on with my feeling, pretending that I'm not always angry and 'protecting' her from the truth about why I'm filled with so much hate towards her.

This night has just been an Eye opener .. I can't conitue on this path .. I mean how healthy is it when a guy has to buy womens jeans becuase guy jeans no longer fit him??

I NEED a change .. and what's most important .. Is that I WANT and am WILLING for a change.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 17, 2006)

Arggg... Tom-Tom...

 

I had sort of guessed that this was going on... [which is part of the reason for the pm.... ]


I am so proud of you Lewie. Really. Because saying it 'out loud' takes guts. 
And sometimes it is only when we hit 'rock bottom' that we are able to see the extent of the damage we can do ourselves.. And, as uncomfortable as it is - it is what give you the hunger to change....  And making that change - well that is huge.

You can do this Tom-Tom...  You shall make this happen....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 17, 2006)

ps: 
You are doing v-ups - http://www.infinityfitness.com/videos/middle/VUP.asf 

Jack knifes are the other way round eg: http://www.infinityfitness.com/videos/middle/JACKKNIFE.asf

That first link guy is doing them wrong


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats right Emma I have seen those before.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Tom, Sorry to hear things areent going well at the moment. Hopefully Christmas will be good and you will have a good family dinner


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes lets all wish for a GOOD family dinner. If not man I live in Illinois, come on down I will show you a good time. And maybe put you through a crazy workout! I wish you the best buddy.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2006)

*Dec 17*

*Training - OFF*_

_*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1,
Meal 2 - 2 huge pieces of cake, 5 mini cupcakes, bunch of oreo cookies, 1 oatmeal & cream cookie, can of tuna
Thanks Jaime 
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa powder, strawberries, fish oil
Meal 4 - Shrimp, bunch of different veggies
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, SF metamucil, cocoa powder, strawberries, fish oil

*Additonals: *Crystal light, SF energy drink, green tea, diet pepsi
*Water: *ALOT

Well I got 4 hours of sleep last night (4am - 8am) .. woke up very hungry .. had my normal meal.. but I was still hungry.. I kept staring at the cake and cookies on the table for almost 2 hours untill..
One of the most amazing person in this world (who also happens to be my bestest friend!) gave me a call !  
We talked about everything.. basically she helped me realize that if I'm actually hungry and if I'm craving that food, then eating it will NOT cause me and harm, I won't get fat, and that actually eating the food could be benefical. Now if I wasn't hungry and wanted to eat it just cuase it was there and with the underlying intention to throw it up, or if I wanted to eat it to try and 'prove' that I wasn't sick to myself .. well those reasons wouldn't of been so good.
So I ended up EATING it, not BINGING on it, I ate until I was satisfied and no more (which is a big thing for me..). I didn't throw it up afterwards, but most importantly .. I was HAPPY that I ate it, there was no guilt at all 
Tummy looks a bit soft, but other than that everything else looks better .. veins more pronounced, muscles filled etc.

Other than that been studying/working all day .. I got home after work and got to open a xmas present ...  A SCALE THAT DOES BODYFAT % AND HYDRATION % !!! something I've always wanted!
Well I decided to use it tonight, fooling around. Resutls -
Weight: 150lbs
Male Athlete BF%: 8
Male Athlete Hydration %: 64.5 (that must be high as the bar thing that says if the the results are low, med or high was at the complete max!)
Male Non Athlete BF%: 13
Male Non Athlete Hyrdation %: 62.5

Anyways off to bed!!! sooo tired!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 18, 2006)

So according to the new scale you are 150 and not ~140?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Tom! 

YAY for cake!!!! And an even BIGGER YAY for stoping and then keeping it down!!  WOO HOO!!  That is fantastic news chook-en!! 
That cake may be "one small (or two large) slices" for a normal person - but for you - it is one "HUGE STEP" in your path to ultimate recovery.... 

Also - just keeping the food down is going to to more for you than just helping your 'mind' to know that you can eat some cake if you want to - it helps your body to "register" that you have EATEN food and that you have incoming energy - so you will help to trigger all those 'satiated' hormones... and this will lead to LESS cravings and LESS obsessions with food....


Proud of you Tom...


*GO YOU!​*


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 18, 2006)

That card has your name written all over it hunny. Anytime (if I'm not sleeping) I'm here for you. But I didn't do anything  It wasn't me that ate it, it was you, and it was a huge step in the right direction!

X-mas will be much better.

P.S. We should make up a txt-ing code for when you want me to call, like "Blue rainbow dogs".
P.P.S. YOUR  BIRTHDAY IS TOMORROW! YOU OLD MAN!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys
*Adrian - *No, they both told me 150lbs. (decided to see if there was difference in weight between the two scales before I threw out the old one.) Remember that this was at the end of the day after I had eaten / drank all my fluids + all the cake+cookies+fries+gravy+cheese+cheesecake+cupcakes+ice-cream+cereal+ (well I think you get the idea..) I had the day prior. That's why weight was 150.

*Emma - *Thank you so much Emma  .. see the thing is, is that I KNOW I can eat all that cake without gaining weight.. it's not so much the calories that bother me (they do bother me but not to a great extent) .. but the 'feelings' that go with it, the guilt, the pain, the not worthiness etc. Those are all the things that get to me, and they're what I'm trying to purge not the calories. I try my best to wait a bit before throwing it up .. to hopefully allow some of the calories and stuff to get into me. There was one 'cheat' that I didn't throw up, that was the one where I watched a movie with tammy and then spent the night with my brother. It was probably my biggest one, but yet I didn't purge. Why? Becuase I was at ease .. I was happy, I was content, I had someone to keep my mind off of things..
These are the issues that need to be adressed..

*Jaime - *thanks  But it's you who helped me reach that point were I could eat it!  As for x-mas .. hmmm .. not sure what I'm doing for that .. just not sure If I want to 'cheat' or stick to my regular diet..
LOL okay, we'll talk about the txt-ing code in our e-mails ! 
Yup .. the big 1-8 tomorrow!! <gulp>. That's so weird..


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

You know one day I want to see a cut up Tom at 200lbs!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 18, 2006)

*Dec 18*

*Training - Lower + Lats
Deadlift: **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *215lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*Leg Press (high & wide):* *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *430lbs* 8, 8, 8
*V-Bar Pulldown: **120lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Pull-throughs: **40lbs* 13, 13
*BB Step-ups: **105lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*Straight Arm Pulldowns: **50lbs* 15, 15

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

No time for a cooldown..
 
_*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, pear
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - Egg beater, apple
Meal 3 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 4 - Lettuce, yogurt, fibre 1, tuna, ACV
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil

*Additonals: *Crystal light, Diet Ppsi, SF salt, SF syrups.
*Water: *TONS

Arg .. so bloated.. could barley eat today. And before anyone goes ' But you were able to stuff yourself full of veggies  ' all those servings of veggies were half of what I normally have .. 
Not to mention, day was very hectic and had barley enough time to do anything .. tammy went back home today .. that was emotional .. full of picture taking and lots of crying..
I also spent the other half of the day in the washroom! holy fawk.. my tummy is finally starting to digest that cake ..

But the BEST thing of the day - my supplements came!!!!  A day earlier than expected too!
So now I got creatine! Only problem was they fucked up my order .. I ordered ENERGIZED xpand, both grape and tropical berry flavored .. they gave me a ENERGIZED xpand grape, but just a regular xpand tropical berry. But I'm actually quite happy they did .. after reviewing the ingredients it seems the ENERGIZED stuff is more optimal pre workout and the normal xpand stuff would be optimal post workout..
(the normal stuff also contains caffeine, which I thought it didn't .. but oh well..) I think it's going to be a chore to get the tropical berry stuff into me though, that shit smells like hell and nothing close to berries. I nearly puked smelling it as did the rest of my family.. grape smells really good though..

So starting creatine tomorrow .. will be my first time using the stuff .. let the experiment begin..

(NOW BED TIME  )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2006)

I considered the tropical berry. But i've never had good experiences with those mixed berry flavoured stuff. So i got Orange. It is very nice.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 19, 2006)

**
*HAPPY*
**
*BIRTHDAY*
**
*TOM-TOM*
​ 

*HAVE THE BEST-EST OF MOST WONDERFUL-EST *
*SPEC-TACULAR **DAYS!!*
**​


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2006)

*Dec 19 ... what a shitty Birthday..*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press: **15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *45lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
*Bent over DB Row: **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *50lbs* 8/8, 7/7, 7/7
*Single arm OH Press on smith: *_-No Rests-_*15lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 5/5, 4/4
*Seated Cable Row: **100lbs* 10, 8
*Decline DB Flies: **20lbs* 15, 15
*BB Skullcrusher: **45lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Incline DB Curls: **20lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 10/10 DROP *15lbs* 7/7

 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Cooldown - 20 minutes on treadmill
 
_Good workout .. didn't really notice anything from the creatine though. No extra energy no nothing. The only thing I noticed was during my curls I got a HUGE pump, veins were crazy, felt like my arms was going to explode..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, quick oats, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, fibre 1, 
Meal 3 - Protein bar
Meal 4 - Egg beater, apple
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, Yogurt
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil, Peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups.
*Water: *5L

*DoubleD - *LOL .. well .. give me about another half a year to a full year and you might be seeing a cut to hell 145 - 150lb Tom..

*Adrian - *Orange is the next flavour I'm trying. Luckily the tropical berry doesn't taste half as bad as what it smells.. 

*Emma - *Thanks  ... unfortunately, day wasn't so great.
Family forgot my Birthday again this year (well one of my sisters remembered), just as they did last year. Which I guess I should of expected .. it's just this was my EIGHTEENTH birthday..
Then besides that the day was just crappy in general, school all day then work all night..

Well hunger was certainly back today .. got so hungry at one point I thought I was going to eat my arm..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> (the normal stuff also contains caffeine, which I thought it didn't .. but oh well..)


Are you sure about that? The regular stuff says 'caffeine free' on the front label. 


And...

 
​HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!​ 
​


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope your having a better day today than you had yesterday Tom-Tom.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 20, 2006)

How crunked did you get my friend? lol

Wish I could have been there!!! (I still have our "stuff" by my bed...come help me use it)

P.S. My mom wishes you a happy birthday (I didn't remind her. I just told her last week that it was on the same day as my last exam), and so when she picked me up yesterday, she was like, "If you speak to Lewie today, wish him a very happy birthday).


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 20, 2006)

*Dec 20*

*Training - Rotator cuff + Core + "Cardio" 
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets
Core - rests as little as possible
Stick crunches: *30lbs* 12, 12, 12
Weighted Planks: *25lbs* 2 sets
Weight Decline Sit-ups: *35lbs* 12, 12, 6+2

Cardio - 35 minutes total
LOL if you could even consider it cardio, I was a bit drunk! bahaha so I mostly just kinda attempted to do the combos or would jsut stand there and stare at the others.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Creatine, Lettuce, Yogurt, fiber 1, walnuts, egg beater
* Colt 45 (strong beer) *
Meal 2 - Broccoli, hamburger, pear, fish oil
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, 
* Wine *
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, fiber 1, whey
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, fish oil, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF energy drink
*Water: *5L

*Adrian - *Ya .. the front of my bottle doesn't even say caffeine free, just 'creatine ester fusion' werid.. Thanks for the B-day wish 

*Jaime - *LOL I wish you could of been here too !  mmm we'll defiantly use our stuff next year hahaha! Tell Toni I said thank you soo much! It's pretty sad when OTHER peoples parents remember your B-day and not your real parents.

As for my dad - LOL alot better than yesterday! Before going to bed last night I put ' And thus concludes another shitty birthday' in my MSN name and all my friends messaged me and went ' Oh no Lewie! Your B-day isn't suppos to be shitty! We'll drink tomorrow morning and go to school drunk to celebrate! ' (considering that was a life goal I wanted to accomplish - going to school drunk <3 ) . So we all go together at 8:30am and got drunk! bahaha, then went to school, omg it was sooo fucked! It was the last day before x-mas break so practically no one went and there must of been only 100 people in the whole school! bahah so we were just wandering from class to class drunk!
Then I went home at 1pm and passed out on my bed with Kerry! We didn't wake up until 3:30pm pm and I felt like hell! .. So I went upstairs to eat when I saw a Cake on the dishwasher and mom came out of her room and went ' Happy Be-lated birthday' and I was like ' Oh .. okay.' (didn't say thank you or anything) and she goes ' Well I just didn't say anything yesterday becuase you went to bed so early. But I got a cake and a card for you so we can do something tonight.' I didn't even look at her and went ' Id rather not.' and just walked away.
I mean hat a fucking excuse to not wish me a happy birthday .. I didn't go to bed until 10pm that night, I saw her in the morning, then we were both working at the restaurant after school for 4 hours, then I saw her at night before  I went to bed, we talk alot and at different points throughout the day and not once did she go ' Happy Birthday'. Like if she was going to make up a lie as to why she didn't mention my B-day then you think she would make up something a bit more believable. Oh well..

So then I drove Kerry home and went straight to the gym .. LOL I get in there and there was food everywhere. And the owner goes ' Lewie! Want some/?' and I was like ' Nah I'm good thanks though..' and she goes ' .. well if your going to step class your having some wine. The warm up for the step class is to drink' and she winked at me! LOL omg I was lauhging so hard so all the people who were going to be in the step class started drinking wine! I had two glasses and was buzzing all over again. I told everyone I had been drunk since 8:30am and that this wine brought back a buzz.' Everyone lost it laughing! And then Beth kept trying to give me more wine! bahaha but I told her I was good, anymore and I was going to pass out again!
So everyone was laughing at me during the step class because I couldn't do it, I was practically standing there shuffling my feet!
(not to mention earlier when I was drunk at school I tried climbing onto the roof of a car during lunch and when I jumped off I hurt my ankle so that didn't help matters lol)

hahaha! Awww what a day! I love my friends sooo much! Best "Birthday" EVER!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds like you have a fun time! Just be careful jumping off rooftops. People do stupid things on alcohol, especially the 'i dare you to ... ' which can sometimes result in disaster


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry I missed your birthday. I havent been on much lately.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2006)

*Dec 21*

*Training - Lower + Shoulders
Squats: **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6 *195lbs* 6, 5, 5
*RDL: **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *175lbs* 8, 7, 7
*Seated OH BB Press: **75lbs* 7, 7, 7, 6
*Leg Ext: **45lbs* 15, 12+3
*Reverse BB Lunges: **125lbs* 9/9, 9/9
*DB Upright Row: **25lbs* 12, 12
 
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

Cooldown - 30 minutes on treadmill
 
_Good workout .. mixed up my squat weight for the first set though .. I knew it didn't feel like 195lbs..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey, quick oats, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, fibre 1, apple, oat bran
Meal 3 - Egg beater, tuna apple, oat bran, quick oats, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Tuna, apple, oat bran, quick oats, Walnuts, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, broccoli, Yogurt, fish oil, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups.
*Water: *6L

Was a really busy and just a shitty day .. that's why I didn't post.

Was also STARVING .. ate tons.
I'm also torn as to whether or not I want to cheat n Xmas - I mean I WANT to, in fact I was to just have an entire day worth of cheating .. I mean its CHRISTMAS! And my hunger is getting out of control, I'm craving so many sweets..
But Then I'm going to Voodoo on the 27th .. so I would have one day to get rid of all the bloat / ickiness which I don't think is possible ..
I mean I don't care if I'm going to be bloated, it's not like anyone will be touching me .. but .. I thought about it .. and normally after days like these I umm .. get the poos really bad and they last for a few days.
So I would be drunk, dancing at this club .. and with the poos. Not a good combo...

So I'm not sure what to do?.. Suggestions?


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Those are some strong lunges. Very solid.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2006)

*Dec 22*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Cardio stuff + some core
*_Rotator Cuff_ - 4 sets

_Cardio_: 10 minutes of stepper

_Circuit_: 4 rotations, rests as little as possible
High Box march: 20 reps per leg
Hindu Push-ups: 10
Supine Row: 10
Crunch Machine: 10
Jump Rope: 100
Burpee to chin-up: 8
Feet elevated push up: 10
Cable Crunch: 10
Mountain Climber: 20 reps per leg
Renegade Row: 5 reps per arm
Single Arm DB Squat Thrust: 10 reps per arm

_More Core:_ 
Weighted Bench Hovers: *35lbs* 2 sets
Stick Crunches: *30lbs* 12, 12

_More Cardio:_ 10 minutes on Treadmill

_Stretch:_ 20 minutes (done hours after workout)

AND I WAS DONE!!
Very exhausting workout, I was sweating like mad!

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, creatine
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, cocoa powder,
Meal 3 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Egg beater, fibre 1, fish oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, SF metamucil, cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF energy drink
*Water: *5L

*DoubleD - *Thanks!! That coming from YOU certainly means alot!! 

Have decided I'm going to start stretching again .. even if all I have time to do it is late in the evening before bed..
Very crazy day! Fuck - barley had enough time to eat! Oh well works out for me .. I *think* I'm going to have a cheat for Xmas
I'm just so scared .. for the voo-doo reason and I know that I'm going to go overboard, I mean IT'S CHRISTMAS!  .. and I'm scared that when (becuase it's not a matter of if) I go overboard, if I'll .. well.. purge. Its not even so much the calories that I care about - It's the bloated, gross, gassy, water retaining, barfy feeling that last for a few days that I hate..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 23, 2006)

Tom - IT IS CHRISTMAS!!

You need to try to RELAX for the day. Forget about 'your diet' or the after effects of things and just allow yourself to eat a normal meal with your family. DO NOT try to cram EVERYTHING IN!!! Just EAT SLOWLY... And dish yourself SMALL and SENSIBLE PORTIONS... 

Then drink LOTS of water... 

And try to relax about it all..

At night - clean your teeth, go to bed and just get up the next day and get back to normal....

You HAVE GOT TO BREAK THE HABIT!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> So I'm not sure what to do?.. Suggestions?


I would just eat sensibly. Making sure that i ate to enjoy but not so much that i would make myself sick, espcially if i was going out.

Eat like it is a holiday, but eat slowly and chew properly. Focus on what is currently in your mouth and not what is left to eat. Give that a try and see how it makes you feel.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Tom-Tom.  
Thank you for being my friend over these last few years. 


Take care of yourself.....


I hope you enjoy christmas.


- Emma


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2006)

*Dec 23*

*Training - Upper
Bent Over BB Rows: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *115lbs* 6, 6, 6 *135lbs* 5, 5, 4 
*Decline BB Press: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *120lbs* 7, 7, 7
*WG lat Pulldown: **100lbs* 10, 81/4, 81/4
*Cable Flies: **20lbs* 12, 10
*Seated Face Pull: **50lbs* 14, 12
*Preacher Curls: **80lbs* 0 *70lbs* 6, 6, 6
*Weird Bar Pressdowns:* *45lbs* 15, 15, 15

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI

__Core:_ rests as little as possible
Landmines: *Bar +30lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/
V-ups: *25lbs 12, 12, 12

_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

Great workout .. aside from the stuper I was in and I miscalculated the weights on my rows and curls..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, 
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF energy drink, espresso
*Water: *5L

*Emma & Adrian: *I know that's what I need to do .. But it's soooo hard! Becuase once I start it's like I go into this trance and hunger just takes over .. I just can not stop eating! I actually woke up two nights ago at 4am starving, just ravenous .. almost ate a 2L tub of ice-cream! 
But I've decided you're right .. IT IS CHRISTMAS! So I'm going to indulge in anything and everything I want - but not to the point that I'm SICK. So what If I'm bloated? So what if I retain water? does it matter? Is anyone goign to be lifting up my shirt or touching my stomach and going 'oh your bloated' 'oh your holding 10# of water' HELL NO! So why do I care? Why am I trying to put a damper on how I celebrate and enjoy christmas??
 Thanks for the words guys!

Another Crazy busy day - spent most of the day up in Moncton with Danika, Marc, Justin and Lukie!!   Was an amazing night! - Plus I was told I was getting abs!  So The weighted ab work is really working lately .. it's weird my lower stomach feels "softer" (for lack of a better word) but at the same time it's more filled out.. Like I can defintly tell the muscles under there are building up  And when I flex the muscle really shows through..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Tom  
Hope you have a great Christmas and an awesome New Year!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2006)

*Dec 24*

*Training - OFF*
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, 
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil,
Meal 4 - Alot of different veggies, chicken, fish oil
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF energy drink, espresso
*Water: *5L

You too Adrian!!! 

CHRISTMAS EVE!!! You know I wasn't in the 'holiday spirit' until tonight. I'm soo excited for christmas, seeing all the presents under the trees and everything - AND my family is actually getting along!! my mom gave me a kiss tonight! (I know .. but for my family that's a huge thing). Everyone's joking and laughing ... I'm just really happy right now.

So tomorrow = PRESENTS!, FAMILY BONDING! AND LOTS OF FOOD! 
(or well if everything goes well *fingers crossed*)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2006)

*Christmas*

*Training - Lower + Lats

*Don't even want to post it .. it was PATHETIC! .. Very depleted + lack of food before training + me being paranoid and freaked out at the gym = one shitty workout. Rests were longer, tempo was fucked, lost reps etc.
 
*Diet -*
 There were no set meals .. it was basically whatever, whenever throughout the day.  .. with no purging! I didn't binge, I jsut ate until satisfied at each point .. sure I was a bit bloated but no biggie  
 Weighed myself before bed - 
150lbs
7.5% BF

It's weird becuase after I 'cheat' or I weigh myself later at night my BF % on the scale is lower.
Normally it's 9.5-10%

Day went really really well!! No family fighting! Just lots of bonding  I basically spent the day eating, opening presents, joking and laughing with the fam, and watching a BUNCH of movies with the family! It was SOOO nice!
I was also the most vascular I have EVER been! It was nuts! Plus all the sugar kept putting me into naps lol.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2006)

*Christmas*

*Training - Lower + Lats

*Don't even want to post it .. it was PATHETIC! .. Very depleted + lack of food before training + me being paranoid and freaked out at the gym = one shitty workout. Rests were longer, tempo was fucked, lost reps etc.
 
*Diet -*
 There were no set meals .. it was basically whatever, whenever throughout the day.  .. with no purging! I didn't binge, I jsut ate until satisfied at each point .. sure I was a bit bloated but no biggie  
 Weighed myself before bed - 
150lbs
7.5% BF

It's weird becuase after I 'cheat'or I weight myself later at night my BF % on the scale is lower.
Normally it's 9.5-10%

Day went really really well!! No family fighting! Just lots of bonding  I basically spent the day eating, opening presents, joking and laughing with the fam, and watching a BUNCH of movies with the family! It was SOOO nice!
I was also the most vascular I have EVER been! It was nuts! Plus all the sugar kept putting me into naps lol.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad to see your xmas went well.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2006)

*Dec 26*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press: **15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *45lbs* 6, 5, 5, 4
*One Arm DB Row: **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5, *50lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
*Smith Machine Single Arm OH Press:* - no rests - *15lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 5/5, 4/4
*Seated Cable Row: **100lbs* 10, 10
*Decline DB Flies:* *25lbs* 13, 12
*BB SkullCrushers: **50lbs* 7, 7, 7
*Incline DB Curls w/ rotations: **20lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 10/10 DROP *15lbs* 10/10

 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

10 hours of sleep + LOTS of carbs = ONE HELL OF A WORKOUT! Lots & lots of increases, this was just a great workout! Coudlnt' stop shaking hours afterwards.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, quick oats, oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Broccoli, hamburger
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF energy drink, espresso
*Water: *5L

Thanks doubleD, It was one of the best xmas's we've had in years.

Well I was also very proud of myself today as well, not only did yesterday I not purger, but I didn't "starve" myself today  Ate plenty, plus I didn't have any of those bad 'cravings' I would normally have the day after a cheat.
Only bad thing .. becuase I MAJORLY slept in this morning (woke up at 12pm) and due to all my plans / schedule for tomorrow ... no sleep for me tonight  (it's 1:40am right now as I type this) which normally wouldn't be that bad .. But I'm drinking tomorrow night (or well techincally I guess tonight) and going to voo-doo!! So no sleep + drinking = I'm going to be HAMMERED and have a HORRIBLE hangover .. GAH!
Oh well c'est la vie. - Had a great night tonight with the friends !! BAHAHAH omg I rented my first PORN tonight!! Envoking the powers of my newly 18 years of age I went into the dirty smutty porn X rated room at the back of the video store!! omg me and my friends were losing it! It's soooo gross in their!! bahaha but the worst thing was that out of ALL the movies in there only THREE weren't already rented!!! SICK!! hahaha.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice glad 2 see u had a great workout!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 27, 2006)

*YEAH!


GO YOU!!!


WHHOOOTT!!!
*​

Congratulations Tom-Tom!! WOO HOO!!  So, SO pleased to see that you didn't binge/ purge on Chrissy - and that you then ate normally today! YAY YOU!!  For you - knowing that you CAN stop... and then you can KEEP IT DOWN is absolutely FANTASTIC!! Such a BIG step in the right direction!  You should be damn proud of yourself for that! 

And I am so glad that it was a wonderful chrissy too and that your family didn't argue or anything...  


ps: YEAH for good workouts too! 



pss: I shall send you a pm tomorrow - I need to sLEEpp


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2006)

yay! good to know you had a great Christmas!! LOL - went out to rent porn???!!! ha ha haaaaa .. that must have been fun!! I dont think most of those movies will be returned before the new year. I think a lot of ppl use them to plan to bring in the new year with a 'bang'.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Tom, whats up buddy?


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol..i remember when I saw my first porn. I think I was like 13. But I guess 13 in girl years = 18 in boy years 

Happy holidays. <3 MWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! (Biggest kiss ever! And if I could send NJY via airmail, I would...in a second!)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 28, 2006)

*Dec 28*

*Training - Lower + shoulders
Squats: **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *195lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*RDL: **45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 6, 6
*Seated BB OH Press: **30lbs* 7 *75lbs* 8, 7, 7, 6
*Leg Ext: **50lbs* 13, 12
*Reverse BB Lunges: **125lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*DB Upright Row: **30lbs* 10, 10

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 15 minutes on treadmill

_20 minute stretch_
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, peanut butter
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, quick oats, fibre 1, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 3 - Lettuce, Yogurt, walnuts, egg beater, fibre 1, pear
Meal 4 - Broccoli, hamburger, fish oil
Meal 5 - Tuna, oat bran, yogurt, peanut butter
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, almond butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups,
*Water: *5L

Wow I was a MESS last night! Lets see .. 42 hours without sleep + very little food + Drinking 1.1L of STRONG beer in 5 minutes + 1 cooler + 1/4 of a pint of vodka = rolling around on the floor and smashing your head a few time & Making out with Fat ugly chicks & Power puking EVERYWHERE!!! LOL
I had such a great time either way though! I remember VERY LITTLE of the night but of what I do remember was amazing! hahaha !! I also had such a nice sleep  Might post some pics.

Got home at around 1pm .. ate then headed to the gym .. GAH! Good workout, just felt like I was going to puke up stomach acid through out the workout. Then literally right after the gym I had to go to work, I'm soooo tired right now.
In the last 60 hours I've only had 10 hours of sleep ... 
So I'm off too catch some much needed zzz's.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Hahahaha......nice indeed. I like getting shitty. However I am not all about making out with fat ugly chicks. But everyone does it sometime or another. 

Did you drink any extra water today?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL well she was trying to get on one of my friends but he literally ran from her!! No one saw me do it, but I said I did. So I'm *REALLY* hoping I didn't!!

I literally can not remember what I did. All I remember is drinking, getting to the club and dancing with my friend Danika. Nothing else. 
Nope no extra water, just my regular 5L .. wasn't that dehydrated this morning, nor did I really have a hangover, considering I power puked everything back up! lol I woke up on a couch, got up and looked at myself in the mirror and noticed some stains on my t-shirt + jacket + crotch of my pants I was like ' What the fuck is this shit?? ...' hahaha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2006)

Me wonders if Psychic's prediction is comming truuuuuue!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 29, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I literally can not remember what I did. All I remember is drinking, getting to the club and dancing with my friend Danika. Nothing else.
> Nope no extra water, just my regular 5L .. wasn't that dehydrated this morning, nor did I really have a hangover, considering I power puked everything back up! lol I woke up on a couch, got up and looked at myself in the mirror and noticed some stains on my t-shirt + jacket + crotch of my pants I was like ' What the fuck is this shit?? ...' hahaha.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dec 29*

*Training - Rotator Cuff + Core + cardio + GPP
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets

Cardio: 30 minutes
5 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
25 minutes at 6.5mph with 5% incline

Core: 
Stick Crunches: *35lbs* 12, 12, 10

GPP: Completed twice with as littles rests as possible
High Box March: 20 reps per leg
Hindu Push-ups: 10
Supine Row: 10
Crunch Machine: 10
Jump Rope: 100
Burpee to chin-up: 8
Elevated feet push-up: 10
Weighted Decline Sit-up: 10
Mountain Climber: 20 reps per leg
Lateral Jumps: 20
Renegade Rows: 5 reps per arm
Single Arm Squat Thrusters: 10 reps per arm

20 minutes of stretching

Good workout, lots of sweating. Thought I was going to go nuts on that treadmill. Thought that maybe after my break from traditional cardio I would of enjoyed doing some. Nope, not in the slightest. After the 30 minutes was up I would have rather died, so I finished up with some GPP stuff.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Lettuce, Yogurt, whey, fibre 1, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Egg beater, fibre 1
Meal 3 - Lots of different veggies, shrimp, tuna, walnuts, fish oil, apple
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter,
Meal 5 - Tuna, Broccoli, Hamburger, Peanut butter, walnuts
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, almond butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups,
*Water: *5L

*Adrian & Emma:* LOL ya! Not a good sign when you can't remember what you did! bahahaha more than likely that's whats going to happen. I'm going to get shit faced and wake up the next morning beside a girl. 9 months later .. voila! .... hmmm I shoudl really stop drinking. lol


God damn I've been starving all day.. 
Well day was basically none eventful, just lots of working..
I think I might do a bit more stretching of my glutes/hams before bed .. my god they're some tight & sore! Those squats/lunges yesterday really did some damage


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a new respect for people like you with such a high cardio level as yourself. My cardio is lacking something serious. Like I have wrote I have started sprints and they are killing me!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks DoubleD  ... My cardio level use to be higher - I use to love running sprints at 11mph with a 5% incline, or to just run 8mph for 40 minutes.
But lately, I can't stand any cardio - I despise it. If you really don't like cardio I recommend you try some of that GPP circuit stuff .. it's actually really fun and REALLY gets the heart pumping. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh also thought I'd mention how much I HATE winter!! It was -25 degrees tonight! The skins on my hands have literally started to peel


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

No shit, it was 54 here today! Much much better.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

*Dec 30*

*Training - Upper
Bent Over BB Row: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *135lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5 
*Decline Bench Press: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *120lbs* 8, 8, 7
*WG Lat Pulldown: **100lbs* 10, 9, 9
*Weighted V-ups: **25lbs* 12, 12, 10
_Supersetted with ~
_*Cable Flies: **20lbs* 12, 10+2
*Seated Face Pull: **50lbs* 14, 9+5
*Preacher Curls: **70lbs* 7, 7, 7 _
Supersetted with ~
_*Weighted Planks: **35lbs* 3 sets
*V-Bar Pressdown: **50lbs* 13, 12, 12
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

_20 minutes of stretching
_
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, apple, creatine
*Peri/Pwo* - Skim milk, whey, quick oats, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage cheese, pear, fibre 1, walnuts, fish oil
Meal 3 - Tuna, walnuts, fish oil, oat bran, quick oats, pear
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Peanut butter, fish oil, apple, Oat bran
Meal 5 - Broccoli, onions, green peppers, Beef, Yogurt
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, almond butter,

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups,
*Water: *5L

Omfg , doubleD your soo lucky .. !! I hate the cold, can't stand it.

Soo hungry today ...
Didn't do much, just ran some errands, then chilaxed for a bit..
Tomorrow though = the 12 hour shift from hell. Gotta work 1pm - 1am, it's going to be nuts, just crazy. Just to give you an idea, we make about $15,000 easy new years ever (and thats after wages have been paid out..)


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad to see you are eating fiber one as well. Now that shit is loaded to help you shit! How many cals are you taking in a day?


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

And whats the cocoa powder for?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

Ya I love fibre 1 .. I always place it on top of my salads for some extra crunch  LOL I hear ya though about the fibre. Between all the vegetables, the fiber 1 and the oats I eat - I get about 70G of fiber a day! 

No real reason for the cocoa powder, just to add some chocolate flavoring to my cottage cheese.
Calories .. well right now I'm getting in about 2800-2900 on training days, then about 2000-2200 on non training/cardio days. Then every 10-11 days I would do that huge binge thing .. So I don't know my real maintenance calories. However I'm about to start up a new plan in two weeks time and with it I think I can get my maintenance up to around 2800..


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I am thinking my maintenence is around 3400. Thats what it was a few years ago so thats kinda what I am going by.

70 grams is a ton!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

huh .. so I guess my brother is moving to British Columbia is six days ..
Only found out because His MSN name said so...


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice of him to tell ya.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2006)

I see your brother is still being the thoughtful person that he is.  Is he moving to BC or being moved?  Maybe thats what he wishes to happen and not whats going to happen.


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats up Tom?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2006)

*Dec 31*

*Training - OFF

**Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, whey, Peanut butter, fish oil, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, egg beater, fibre 1, Almond butter, fish oil
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter,
Meal 4 - Broccoli, Hamburger
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter,
Meal 6 - Tuna, walnuts, fish oil
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, Peanut butter,

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF rockstar
*Water: *5L

He's going to to live with his Godmother Anita who just came down for a visit .. she left today to go back to BC and I guess he'll be following on the 5th. I guess he's happy.. I don't know. Haven't talked to him about it, I don't even want to think about it or deal with it.
I'm about to lose my brother...

So tired. Work was nuts... literally the only breaks I got for 12 hours were four 5 minute breaks to eat very quickly. I'm so tired.. but at least my paycheck will be good.
Hope everyone had a good new years!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

SF ROCKSTAR!!!! Thats right!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2007)

*Jan 1*

*Training - Lower + Lat
Deadlift: **45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *225lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5 
*Leg Press (high & wide): **180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *450lbs* 7, 7, 7
*V-Bar Pulldown:* *125lbs* 8, 8, 7, 6
*Pull-throughs:* *45lbs* 13, 13
*BB Step up: **115lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*Straight Arm Pulldowns: **55lbs*14, 14

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

_20 minutes of stretching
_
Workout was AMAZING this morning!! Deadlifts were SOLID, mucho glute/hamie activation happening. Also I'm now almost at 2x my BW for them 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, creatine
*Peri/Pwo* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage cheese, pear, fibre 1, peanut butter, fish oil, strawberries, cocoa powder, SF metamucil
Meal 3 - Egg beater, whey, quick oats, oat bran, almond butter, fish oil, pear
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, peanut butter, fish oil, oat bran, quick oats
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, SF metamucil, peanut butter,

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, green tea
*Water: *5L

So after reading Emmas journal I've decided to go back to the skim milk + whey only for post workout.
This is what I was doing in Toronto, found it much eaiser, but would always beat myself up for it and thought I needed to include something else .. but guess this isn't the case. Besides I enjoy to eat my oats much much more than to drink them.

Very fucking busy today, had no time to do anything. Been getting all my final documents ready to applying to uni and then tomorrow I gotta get my student loan shit set up .. but I should have time to visit some peeps journals! 

hahaha I also got the pics my friend took from Marc's house while we were drinking before going to Voo-doo. Man I was trashed!! Can post some pictures if people want...

As for now ... BED TIME!!  I have no clue how I'm going to start getting up at 4am again starting wendesday .. I've been going to bed at 1am lately..


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude leave the private loans alone. I have found that out the hard way! Federal loans are the only way to go (Or is that how they do it in Canada?).


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2007)

it's a loan from the government... I think my parents are going to have to lie and say they're divorced because my step-dad makes so much money that I don't think they'll allow me to have one..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice DL's 

Check out all possibilities for loans. If i remember correctly, there are 2 types. A Provincial and a Canada Student loan. I think you need to apply for them separately. But I'm not sure what the requirements are.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2007)

*Jan 2*

*Training - Upper
Incline DB Press: **15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *45lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5
*One Arm DB Row: **15lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *55lbs* 7/7, 6/6, 6/6
*Smith machine single Arm OH Press: -* no rests -*15lbs* 10/10, 10/10, 8/8, 2/2, 4/4 Felt really good! Was in the 'zone' for these
*Seated Cable Row: **110lbs* 11 What? why is my form/temp so shitty.. oh wrong weight opps *100lbs* 11 
*Decline DB Flies: **25lbs* 14, 13
*BB Skullcrushers: **50lbs* 8, 8, 7
*Incline DB Curls: **20lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 12/12, drop *15lbs* 10/10 
*check, check ... phew arms didn't explode ...
 
Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

_20 minutes of stretching
_
GREAT workout once again! I think I'm finally starting to feel the creatine ..by the time those curls came around my veins were bulging, and the pump was crazy! Never felt anything so intense...

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, creatine
*Peri/Pwo* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage cheese, pear, fibre 1, peanut butter, fish oil, strawberries, cocoa powder, SF metamucil
Meal 3 - Egg beater, whey, quick oats, oat bran, almond butter, fish oil, pear
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran peanut butter, fish oil, oat bran, quick oats
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran, peanut butter,

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, green tea, SF rockstar
Ok that thing about that I should have some extra time today ..well that was a lie. No extra time for anything!! So *really* hoping for some time tomorrow, I should have some to visit some journals...
Since the beginning of xmas break I've been getting about 8 - 10 hours of sleep a night. School starts tomorrow so I really need to get use to waking up at 4am again .. so I FORCED myself up at 4am this morning.. after going to bed at 1am. OMG ... I've been soo tired. I actually dozed off twice throughout the day ..
I really forgot how much sleep affects your energy (as stupid as that sounds).. been drained all day.

Now some sleep  ... then back to school in the Am


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2007)

GAH! my best (real life, non Torontonian  ) friend just gave me a call as I was crawling into bed. What was suppos to be a quick 10 minute catch-up, turned into a 2.5 hour conversation about EVERYTHING! LOL ...
oh god I'm going to be sooo tired tomorrow .. going to try and catch 3.5 hours of sleep ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> GAH! my best (real life, non Torontonian  ) friend



lol, does that imply I'm not "real life"?  Oh you!

Will e-mail tomorrow. Sleep now, Lewie!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 3, 2007)

*Jan 3*

*Training - Cardio + Rotator Cuff + core
*Rotator Cuff - 4 sets

Cardio - 30 minutes
5 minute on steeper at lvl 60
1:30 minute warm up on treadmill
7 minute HIIT on treadmill 30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline / :30 at 11mph with 3% incline)
1:30 cool down on treadmill
10 minutes at 8mph with 1% incline
5 minutes on stepper at lvl 70

Go Kill yourself treadmill!!  Don't ask me why I did this .. I hated every minute of it, I just didn't want to do the GPP stuff either! So I compromised a did a bit of both (guess a good thing to know though is that my speed hasn't decreased and it felt like it actually might have increased..)

GPP circuit stuff: Completed Two times, 
High Box march: 20 reps per leg
Hindu Push-ups: 10
Supine Row: 10
Crunch machine: 10
Jump Rope: 100
Burpee to chin-up: 8
Feel elevated push up: 10
Cable Crunch: 10
Lateral Jumps: 20
Renegade rows: 5 reps per arm
Single Arm DB Squat thrusters: 10 reps per arm

Core:
Landimes: *Bar+25lbs* 9/9, 9/9, 9/9

No stretching today 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1 whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, fibre 1, egg beater
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran, peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran, peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 5 - Scallops, hamburger, + alot of mixed vegetables *burp*
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran, peanut butter,

*Additional: *Crystal light, SF salt, SF syrups, green tea, SF rockstar


So Tired .. ended up taking two naps.. well one really. Fell asleep during my last class of the day, woke up, walked home (7 minute walk), ate, watched 20 mins of oprah, slept until 5:30 ... actually I guess that's a bit more than a nap 
Okay so was first day back to school .. omg  I forgot how much I hate school and why I'm always so damn drained!! School = stress + no sleep.
I also wore a more revealing t-shirt than what I normally do today ..got a TON of compliments and critisim. It was actually the topic for quite a while at the lunch table .. lol I walk up to the table and take off my coat and everyone looked right at me and went ' Holy fuck look at your chest Lewie!!!'
People all day kept telling me how much bigger my arms looked as well and how my biceps were 'poping'. They were also like ' God I can't explain it .. your sooooo TINY, but your muscles are HUGE!!, how do you get that look?' So people were going on about how "buff" I looked and then 5 minutes later would tell me I'm too skinny and need to gain some weight.
Oh well the tiny, dense, hard, cut look is what I'm going for so it was all good  certainly an ego boost considering I've been feeling fat lately.

Another extremely busy day, no time to do anything (and tomorrow will be even more crazy..) and well it's 12:02am again and I'm still not in bed!! fuck fuck fuck .. gotta be up at 4am, I need SLEEP


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 4, 2007)

*Jan 4*

*Training - Lower + shoulders
Squats: **45lbs* 5 *115lbs* 5 *165lbs* 3 *195lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6 Could use a bit more depth but other than that these were amazing, really feeling the glutes!!
*RDL:* *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *185lbs* 7, 7, 7
*Seated OH BB Press: **30lbs* 5 *40lbs* 5 *75lbs* 8, 8, 6, 6 FUCK! .. lost reps...
*Leg Ext. **50lbs* 14, 10+4
*Reverse BB Lunges: **125lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*DB Upright Row: **30lbs* 11, 10

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

_20 minutes of stretching
_
Another great workout (aside from the OH Presses..) squats were really intense  

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey ( BUTTER TOFFEE JAIME!! <3 ), creatine
*Peri/Pwo* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage cheese, apple, fibre 1,walnuts, fish oil, 
Meal 3 - Egg beater, whey, quick oats, oat bran, peanut butter, apple
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran peanut butter, fish oil,
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger, Tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups,

busy as hell .. need sleep .. body not functioning


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

I am going over to my buddies tommorow I will pick you up one of those drinks. They werent open the other day. It is a po-dunk town and the gas station was closed for whatever reason. I havent checked into the shipping cost, but its cool I will probably just send it anyways. Well as long as its not like 50 bucks or something. I think its like 15 bucks so we will see. I will let you know.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't believe you are almost squating 200#!! 
Damn Tom - VERY impressive.... YEAH YOU!!

ps: good to see you are getting some results from the creatine too!  
pps: how much skim milk are you using PWO??
ppps: mmmm... butter cream toffee.... 
pppss: mmmm.... you seem to be living on cottage cheese fudge!!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2007)

How did you like the butter toffee? Did you try the pb yet?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 5, 2007)

*Jan 5*

*Training - Upper
Bent over BB Rows: **45lb* 5 *65lbs* 115lbs* 3 *135lbs* 6, 6, 6, 5
*Decline Bench Press: **45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *125lbs* 8, 7, 7
*WG Lat Pulldowns: **100lbs* 10, 9, 8
*Cable Flies: **25lbs* 9, 5 Drop *20lbs* 4 3/4
*Seated Face Pull: **50lbs* 14, 13
*Preacher Curls: **70lbs* 8, 8, 7
*V-bar Pressdown: **50lbs* 13, 13, 13

Tempo & RI's:
_4-6 reps - (3/0/1), 2:00RI
6-8 reps - (3/0/2), 1:30RI
8-12 reps - (2-3/0/2), 1:00RI
12-15 reps - (2/0/2), :45RI
_
_Cardio cooldown:_ 20 minutes on treadmill

_20 minutes of stretching
_
Good workout .. nothing special. Last workout for this routine, bout to go on a 4-5 day break...

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fibre 1, quick oats, whey, creatine
*Peri/Pwo* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Cottage cheese, apple, fibre 1,walnuts, fish oil, 
Meal 3 - Egg beater, whey, quick oats, oat bran, peanut butter, apple
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran peanut butter, fish oil,
Meal 5 - Broccoli, hamburger, Yogurt
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, cocoa powder, strawberries, wheat bran, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, green tea

*DoubleD- *Are you sure?? I mean 15 bucks, is 15 bucks! That's a bottle of fish oil .. I mean really I completely 100% understand if you can't send me up one!
But .. if you still are ...   ROCKSTAR!!   

*Emma- *Thanks  lol my glutes and legs are also finding it hard to believe I'm almost at 200# !! Very sore today!
I <3 the creatine. Espically this last week .. it's really helped in giving me the "kick" I need to get started in the morning.. I'm using 500ml of skim milk and .5 scoops of whey PWO. While in Toronto I was doing 250ml of skim milk and 1 scoop of whey .. but I want more carbs than that postworkout, so the bumping the milk up to 2 cups made sense .. (plus reading everything in your journal). I'm really liking it..
And yes .. I've been going through a cottage cheese fix lately!! going through about 750G of the stuff a day ...

*Jaime -  *SOOOO good !!!  It smells amazing. Nope haven't tried the PB stuff yet .. but I plan on it shortly  I'll let you know when I do!!
PS e-mail coming tomorrow!


Really busy again today ... literally all week I've only been able to get 4 hours of sleep a night (well that's a lie .. last night I managed 4 and a half hours .. big difference  ). My body is so worn down ... my eyes keep falling ... going to bed


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

I bought the drink tonight. The station was actually open. I dont know exactly what the shipping will be, but I am on midnights, so I dont know if I will be able to get up in time in the morning before the mail room closes, but if not I will send it Monday.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 6, 2007)

*Jan 6*

*Training - OFF
* 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 3 - Broccoli, Egg beater, Hamburger, apple
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF rockstar

*DoubleD- *Oh. My. God. Thank you soooo much DoubleD!! Like seriously I really appreciate you doing that for me! After learning there was a blue kind I've ALWAYS wanted to try it..

Busy day again! Soo tired, going to catch some zzz's now.  I need em.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2007)

*Jan 7*

*Training - OFF
* 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, apple
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Egg beater, Hamburger, apple
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, Diet Pepsi, SF salt, SF syrups, SF rockstar, green tea

Alright day... lots of homework + a 6  hour shift at work.
Tomorrow however ...gotta go to school in the am + got a doc appointment +Gotta get my paycheck and cash it + Grocery shop + Train two of my friends at the gym + Do a DNA model for Biology class ..
 Shall be busy..

Well off to do a Bio lab before bed.. hopefully it isn't long...
Oh and on a side note - I'm fucking starving!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2007)

*Jan 8*

*Training - Light shit
*45 mins of light cycling.
Then played some squash and dodge ball with friends after I trained em at the gym
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, apple
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Egg beater, Hamburger, apple
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, SF syrups, SF rockstar, green tea

I'm really really *really* enjoying training my friends... in fact people saw me around the gym training them and then came up to me and asked me stuff about some exercises, and got me to show them around at the machines.
I'm really liking it..


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Hope all is well Tom...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2007)

*Jan 9*

*Training - *20 minutes of stretching
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, apple
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Egg beater, Hamburger, apple
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, diet pepsi SF syrups, SF rockstar, green tea

Hey DoubleD! Ya things are going good.. just really cramed with homework/life stuff + getting very little sleep..
I wake up at 4:30am this morning.. 5:30am comes around and I blinked .. it was suddenly 5:45am.. then my eyes started to get really heavy .. I figured if I just layed in my bed a wiggled my fingers I wouldn't fall asleep. Nope, as soon as I layed on the bed I was out. Woke up at 6:45.. Got to work doing some homework + my upcoming routine/diet stuff .. but the words were so blurry.. I would read stuff but it wasn't registering and I'd have to read it three time before it sank in. So by 7:30 I figured this time if I layed in my bed for a second but wiggled my fingers I wouldn't fall asleep  can you guess what happened? 8:05 was when I woke up.. I should of been in the shower 25 minutes beforehand! Jumped up and was rushing around like mad.. was really late for school.

LOL and then in the afternoon I feel asleep during my last Biology class.
Off for some real sleep!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Training - *20 minutes of stretching
> 
> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
> ...


??? 



Tom-tom... just because you are on a rest week doesn't mean you need to not eat anything with proper energy in it (hence your tiredness).... I love the fudge as much as you, but just be careful ok - cause there is not a lot in it... 

A rest doesn't = no food - Cause this is when you are going to be repairing and growing... So try to eat a few more carbs tomorrow before you start your new training program. You'll probably need it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think the energy thing isn't necessarily food related.. I think it's a combo of a lot of stress + only getting four hours of sleep each night for the past two weeks. 
That food = 2500 calories with about 220G of carbs..
I'll lower the fats, up the calories to 2650 and up the carbs to 310 for ya  - And for me, I want that extra energy in the gym tomorrow  !!!! Omg I'm so excited to start up this routine tomorrow!!!! (and don't you worry I *promise* you there will be no 'starving' myself!)


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2007)

*Jan 10*

*Training - *Nothing .. not even any stretching 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, oat bran, apple
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Peanut butter, whey, quick oats, oat bran
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, apple, oat bran
Meal 5 - Broccoli, Egg beater, Hamburger,
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, diet pepsi SF syrups, SF rockstar, green tea


ROUTINE STARTS TOMORROW! 

Should really head to be ASAP! I'm going to need a good nights worth of sleep!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2007)

*Jan 11*

*Training - *Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Single Arm Smith Machine OH Press: 15lbs
Pull-throughs: 50lbs
DB Lateral Raise: 12lbs
Leg Press: 360lbs
Upright Rear Trap Fly: 15lbs
Leg Press (again): 180lbs

Cardio: 25 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Since I'm working with Emma-Leigh for this Program I'll only be posting highest weights, with the exercises in random Order. So no rep scheme, Rest intervals, or tempo allowed.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, olive oil
Meal 3 - Egg beater, tuna, olive oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Broccoli, tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Broccoli, tuna, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, diet pepsi SF syrups, SF rockstar, LOTS of green tea

Was nice to be back in the gym today.
Bad day overall though - fucking stressed as hell from school. Not going tomorrow. I need to get away from it all.
Was also very cold and hungry all day, drank lots and lots of green tea... gah won't winter just leave already?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Training*



YAY!!  You got to train!! WHOOO HOO!!!

How did you like the program Tom-Tom? 




> Cardio:





> 25 minute cooldown


Since when was 25 mins 'a cool down'!? 

*



			Diet -
		
Click to expand...

*


> Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Whey, creatine
> *PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
> Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, olive oil
> Meal 3 - Egg beater, tuna, olive oil
> ...


LOL - you know... this has interested me for ages now - but I have never asked before... HOW on earth do you stomach LETTUCE pre-workout at 5am in the morning?!  

ps: And... hmmm.. fibre 1 pre weights workout??  

 Sorry to hear things are so sucky at school... Arggg.... Any reason why or was it just sucky in general??

[it is times like this I always remember a saying one of my old friends had....  "it could be worse... you could be stabbed...".  ]

I hope your day is better tomorrow...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> YAY!!  You got to train!! WHOOO HOO!!!
> 
> How did you like the program Tom-Tom?


Loved it! - And I loved this mornings as well - my chest is fried... I haven't worked chest that hard in MONTHS.
Since when was 25 mins 'a cool down'!? 


Emma-Leigh said:


> LOL - you know... this has interested me for ages now - but I have never asked before... HOW on earth do you stomach LETTUCE pre-workout at 5am in the morning?!
> 
> ps: And... hmmm.. fibre 1 pre weights workout??


hahaha. I'm RAVENOUS in the mornings! Therefore if Need something really filling in the mornings or else I'll be so hungry during my workout I won't be able to focus.
So I'll take 5 cups of lettuce, and make a dressing with the yogurt + crystal light.  And then I'll add a bit of fiber 1 on top for extra crunch! I know not the best Pre workout .. but at 1/4 a cups worth (50 cals, 7G fiber) I don't think it matters too much...
ps I actually eat all that at 4:30am not 5  lol 


Emma-Leigh said:


> Sorry to hear things are so sucky at school... Arggg.... Any reason why or was it just sucky in general??
> 
> [it is times like this I always remember a saying one of my old friends had....  "it could be worse... you could be stabbed...".  ]
> 
> I hope your day is better tomorrow...


Becuase my teachers are idiots. They screw up and didn't time the course correctly so now they're rushing to get everything in to us before the exams. For instance we go into bio class Wed and he tells us we have a test on genetics FRIDAY! Two days away! Not to even mention we haven't even covered anything in genetics so I wouldn't be able to completely study even If I had the time. He finished all the genetics stuff last class on Thurs, + gave us a lab on genetics due monday. So I'm skipping that class today and will study over the weekend and do it Monday.
Then in Food science because the original teacher left on stress leave, and left no course outline for the last month in class we have been doing nothing! (literally - Do you know what we would do? The teacher would let the 'boys' in class go on the internet and bring up a website full of homemade street fights and then the class would sit down watching people bash each others skulls in on someones back yard for money ) And then since Wednesday we've been giving three projects becuase the school board informed her that we have to cover certain things.
And then In Pre-calc I'm so lost the teacher didn't even mark my last quiz. I had a bit of a breakdown and he felt bad and didn't count it for me..

But your right it could be worse, LOL like you said I could be stabed! hahaha.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Well just got back from the hospital, had an ECG done. (before xmas I took a bit of an 'attack', was sitting on my bed and my heart started racing at about 160BPM, pains in my left shoulder/mid back + vision a bit blurred, lasted for 30-60 minutes... I lost count) The nurses aren't allowed to tell you the results but I sweet talked this one for a good while and I got her to Tell me ' You don't have to worry, however you are borderline (borderline for what I don't know??) and that my doctor will more than likely be calling me after seeing the results.'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2007)

aargh!  I guess it is crunch time in school!! Oh well, tis your last summer there!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Loved it! - And I loved this mornings as well - my chest is fried... I haven't worked chest that hard in MONTHS.






> hahaha. I'm RAVENOUS in the mornings! Therefore if Need something really filling in the mornings or else I'll be so hungry during my workout I won't be able to focus.
> So I'll take 5 cups of lettuce, and make a dressing with the yogurt + crystal light.  And then I'll add a bit of fiber 1 on top for extra crunch! I know not the best Pre workout .. but at 1/4 a cups worth (50 cals, 7G fiber) I don't think it matters too much...


Hmmm... just be careful k - you really should be having some 'proper' food before your workout.... All that fibre is the LAST thing you want on board! [and it may be disrupting the absorption of your pre-workour creatine too...]... I'm as hungry as the next person when I wake up - but because it has such an impact on training - this meal is when I am stictly about 'what I need' and not 'what I want' thing.... Safe the lettuce for later in the day... 



> ps I actually eat all that at 4:30am not 5  lol


 back at you...!!! 



> just got back from the hospital, had an ECG done. (before xmas I took a bit of an 'attack', was sitting on my bed and my heart started racing at about 160BPM, pains in my left shoulder/mid back + vision a bit blurred, lasted for 30-60 minutes... I lost count) The nurses aren't allowed to tell you the results but I sweet talked this one for a good while and I got her to Tell me ' You don't have to worry, however you are borderline (borderline for what I don't know??) and that my doctor will more than likely be calling me after seeing the results.'
> 
> 
> + DIET => diet pepsi, SF rockstar, LOTS of green tea, XPAND


 Ok Tom - I'm getting my cranky hat out here - STOP IT WITH THE CAFFEINE ALREADY!!! Until you know what is going on with your heart - DO NOT risk it.... PEOPLE CAN DIE FROM HEART CONDITIONS! 

*YOU CAN DIE FROM A HEART CONDITION*​ 
​


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Well just got back from the hospital, had an ECG done. (before xmas I took a bit of an 'attack', was sitting on my bed and my heart started racing at about 160BPM, pains in my left shoulder/mid back + vision a bit blurred, lasted for 30-60 minutes... I lost count) The nurses aren't allowed to tell you the results but I sweet talked this one for a good while and I got her to Tell me ' You don't have to worry, however you are borderline (borderline for what I don't know??) and that my doctor will more than likely be calling me after seeing the results.'



I hope you're ok. I need you around!!

P.S. Hells ya on the skipping school part. But be careful, in uni, it's kind of like dog year. Skipping one day of uni = skipping a week of school.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2007)

*Jan 12*

*Training - *Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Decline Bench Press: 95lbs
BB Skullcrushers: 45lbs
Bench Press: 125lbs
Stick crunches: 35lbs
Cable Flies: 10lbs
Bench Press (again): 95lbs
Landmines: *Bar+30lbs*

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

GOOD workout. Chest/arms were fried...
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, lettuce, fiber 1, Whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, whey, olive oil
Meal 3 - Egg beater, tuna, olive oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Broccoli, tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Broccoli, tuna, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, diet pepsi SF syrups, SF rockstar,green tea

*Adrian -  *Hey! Ya *hopefully* my last year .. I haven't recieved a reply for Ryerson yet 
*Emma - *Sending ya a PM ...
*Jaime - *Seriously? But don't they have all the nights online that I can get?? *fingers crossed*

Ok woke up with a scratchy throat, been bugging me all day.
Also very hungry - I hate low carb days... always hungry + the high fat always does funny things with my Tummy  Oh well I get yummy, tasty, delicious *filling* carbs tomorrow!! 
Heading to bed! No sleeping in for me tomorrow, still gotta be up at 4:20am, told some friends I'd take them to moncton tomorrow morning.
Night !


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

What does your reps and sets look like? I intend to help you with training here. I am pretty good at it, you nutrition and me training.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 13, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Jaime - *Seriously? But don't they have all the nights online that I can get?? *fingers crossed*



some profs are stuck in the ice age.  not all my lectures are online...you gotta be lucky!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2007)

*Jan 13*

*Training - Back + shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Upright Rear Trap Fly: 10lbs
Supine Grip BB Row: 115lbs
Seated DB Press: 30lb
Supine GripBB Row (again): 85lbs
Seated DB Press(again): 20bs
V-Bar Pulldown: 90lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Back and shoulders are sore as hell!! Great workout
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, quick oats, pear, whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Cottage Cheese, Peanut butter, fish oil, wheat bran, cocoa powder, fiber 1, strawberries
Meal 3 - Protein Bar, pear
Meal 4 - Oat bran, whey, Lettuce, Yogurt, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, lettuce, celery, bok choy, button mushrooms, broccoli
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, bit of oat bran
went to grab the wheat bran box to sprinkle over my Cottage cheese.. accidently grabed the oat bran one..

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

*DoubleD -  I post only the highest weights used / the exercises in a random order, no one can 'steal' the routine.. so sorry!

Gah I hope all mine have the lectures online.. that is if I get in. This Tuesday will be two weeks, and I haven't heard anything back yet .. 

Busy day - didn't get to sleep in today becuase I took some friends to moncton. However I did fall asleep for an hour at 5pm..
Still tired though so I'm going to go catch a good quality sleep .. (I'm thinking 9 hours worth!!  that would do me a world of good.)*


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I am not real sure what you meant by that, but what I was trying to say is I wanted to help you with your training and try to help you increase strength. Up to you though.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2007)

*Jan 14*

*Training - Off*
Stretching: 5 minutes worth

Shoulders and biceps are dead today..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Creatine, Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Whey, fish oil
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Whey, fish oil
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, button mushrooms, tuna
Meal 5 - Egg beater, olive oil, fish oil, tuna
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, button mushrooms, tuna
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

You know you're hungry when you eat all your meals 1.5 - 2 hours apart from each other and at the end of the day you still want more..

My day ='d 6 hour shift at work and reading 100 pages in my bio text book for my test tomorrow. Although one of my friends stole the test from the teacher but left it in their locker over the weekend!!! LOL so first thing tomorrow morning were going to get it and go over it..
(this is the second time she's stolen a test from this teacher.) Normally I would feel like I was cheating.. but you gotta understand this teacher, teaches NOTHING. He's an alchoholic (literally) and shows up to school drunk sometimes. Sometimes the test are printed literally right off the internet, which means theres usually a bunch of bull that he never even mentioned on them. So many students + parents have gone to the school board about him, but nothings ever done..
Anyways off to bed! Legs tomorrow .. which means DEADLIFTS!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 15, 2007)

*Jan 15*

*Training - Legs + Chest
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
DB Flies: 25lbs
Deadlift: 225lbs WHOOT!!!
Glute-Hamstring Raise: -
Decline DB Flies: 20lbs
Squat Machine: 180lbs
Rope Pulldowns: 40lbs 
 
Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Great glute activation happening in this workout!!!
Was really happy about the Deadlifts 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, quick oats, pear, whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Cottage Cheese, Peanut butter, fish oil, wheat bran, cocoa powder, fiber 1, strawberries
Meal 3 - Quick Oat, Oat bran, whey, Peanut Butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, 
Meal 4 - Oat bran, whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter, Pear,
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, lettuce, celery, bok choy, button mushrooms, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

Omg. So hungry..
Literally about 15 minutes before lunch I had to just lay down.. my stomach hurt so much.. I felt so sick, like I was going to throw up at any second.
I really don't know how I'm ging to get through the next three days of low carbs! .. gah..
Trying to set my diet up so that I should only be hungry in the morning, then I'll have tons of veggies as the day goes on..

Other than that just hung out with Kerry today - she came along with me to run my errands/grocery shopping.
AND a big snow storm is underway!! Been started since 2 in the afternoon and is going all through the night .. 15 cm. So no school tomorrow ..but even more importantly that means EXTRA SLEEP TONIGHT


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh and everytime I goes upstairs the boxes of oreo & Fudgee-O cookies call my name...Oh god how I just want to eat them all !!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2007)

*Jan 16*

*Training - Back + Legs
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Leg Ext. - *45lbs
Pull-ups (pronated grip) -
WG Lat Pulldowns- *100lbs
Lying Leg Curl - *45lbs
One Arm DB Row - *50lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth
Shoveling Snow: 20 minutes ... stupid snow plows, pushing all that snow and blocking me from my driveway 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - skim milk, whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Tuna, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna lettuce, celery, bok choy, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna lettuce, celery, bok choy, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

Whoo-hoo school was canceled today! Got an extra 2 hours of sleep  - hunger wasn't that bad today either so double 

And with the extra time I was able to get caught up on school work .. only one project left to do!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2007)

Holy Fuck ... it is MINUS 37 DEGREES CELSIUS with the wind chill today! Soo cold...
I hate winter


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn man that sure is cold. It was a high of 22 degrees yesterday and I thought that was cold.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 17, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Holy Fuck ... it is MINUS 37 DEGREES CELSIUS with the wind chill today! Soo cold...
> I hate winter


  It was about 30 today here!! Argg... I was MELTING!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2007)

If it is any consolation, it aint too great here either. It was -22C (with wind chill) the other day.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2007)

*Jan 17*

*Training - Back + Shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Cable Lateral Raises: *15lbs need to drop this to 10lbs and hammer down on form
Seated Face Pull: *50lbs
Seated OH BB Press: *75lbs
BB Curl: *45lbs
Straight Arm Pulldowns: *50lbs
 
Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth + about an extra 5 minutes of random lat stretching throughout the day

WOW WOW WOW. My lats and hammies are so sore and tight! We'll see how well I fair with the bench pressing tomorrow..
But this was a great workout! I'm *really* loving this routine.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - skim milk, whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Tuna, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna lettuce, celery, bok choy, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna lettuce, celery, bok choy, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

Yes it was so fucking cold.. omg my toes and hands feel like they're going to fall off.. The limit is -40 degrees Celsius before they cancel school.. we were only 3 degrees under that and the fuckers still made us go 
Emma I will GLADLY trade you temperatures. I would much rather be in a heat wave.. heat is something I can handle! But cold ..  my body just can not handle it.

BORING day. I didn't spend literally 6 hours on school work today? I did. 
AND I got my exam schedule today. I fucking got a Pre calculus exam at 9:00am on the 29th, and then right after it at 12:00pm I have my Food Science exam! Two exams on one day!  God I'm going to be stressed.. LOL was joking with some friends inbetween exams I might go smoke a joint and do my food science exam stoned, BAHAHA just to see how well I would do and to de-stress
*Key word was that I Joked with my friends. I highly doubt I would EVER do something like that, not to mention - there wouldn't be enough time inbetween exams!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I know you got some help else where with that workout, but I would definitly move those OH presses to the top. They are the bread and butter of that workout and I would wanna be fresh whenever using em. Oh well just my 2 cents


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know you got some help else where with that workout, but I would definitly move those OH presses to the top. They are the bread and butter of that workout and I would wanna be fresh whenever using em. Oh well just my 2 cents





Tom_B said:


> Highest weights only, *exercises in random order* ~



 
That is defiantly not the order in which I performed those exercises! LOL trust me I would NEVER do Seated OH BB presses in the middle of my workout, thats plain stupid especially in the rep ranges I was using. 

ps did you see my post in your journal? (I think it's right before or after they started arguing about Upright rows hahaha) I think you would make a great PT!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

No I didnt, I just posted my workout in mine and the numbers were very good for myself. I will go check it out now.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2007)

*Jan 18*

*Training - Chest + Shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Cable Flies: *15lbs
Upright Rear Trap Flies: *15lbs
Bench Press: *125lbs
DB Lateral Raises: *15lbs*
Bench Press (again): *95lbs
Single Arm OH smith machine Press: *20lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Alright workout.. nothing 'special'. The benching wasn't what I wanted it to be... for some odd reason my left BICEP was acting up .. (yes bicep and not tricep). And my left bicep is still really sore right now.. 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - skim milk, whey, creatine
*PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Tuna, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, fish oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna lettuce, celery, bok choy, broccoli, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

Well theres a storm watch in effect for tonight.. some snow + rain + other stuff I think? Maybe School will be canceled... I just hope it isn't too bad that it makes driving to the gym a hassle..

Really Really tired.. this low/no carb crap is killing me. However.... REFEED IS TOMORROW! CARBS CARBS CARBS! GLORIOUS CARBS! Thanks god, not only will I get rid of this 'brain fog', crappy mood swings, and low energy, but I'll also get rid of my smelly pee LOL. (seriously... whew this morning my urine reeked - I guess thats a good sign though).
Okay off to bed and I'll probably be dreaming/salviating about the bowl of Count Chocula Cereal that I'll be having for breakfast


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Hope your arb up day is going well.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2007)

*jan 19*

*Training - Legs
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Stick Crunches: *40lbs
Leg Press: *450lbs
Planks: *35lbs
Single Leg Leg Press: *230lbs
Squats: *165lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: was bad and didn't do any... really should of though.

oh my god. My legs are Jell-o right now.. this was a GREAT workout.
Just to let it be known the reason why my squat weight is so low compared to normal is that I'm use to always doing squats at a low rep range, long RI's and at the very first of my workout... today they were at the end + working in a higher rep range, less RI's and there was a pause in the hole! On every set I nearly vomited... I can already feel my legs a growing! hahaha

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - skim milk, whey, creatine, count chocula cereal
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine, rice cakes
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, wheat bran, cocoa powder, rice cakes, FF popcorn
Meal 3 - Rice Krispie squares, Special K bars, egg beater, FF popcorn
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, oat bran, whey
Meal 5 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, oat bran, whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, fish oil, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, 
*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

Carb up went very well DoubleD!! .. still hungry though. Oh well more carbs tomorrow!

It was a snow day today!!! NO school .. But I literally got home from the gym at 8:30am .. by 9:50am I was at my Friends Kerry's house, and me her, and her brother hung out ALL DAY! there was a four hour span from 4-8 where I had to work, but then I went straight back to their house and then we went out to the movies .. just got back home and it's 11:45pm (this is why I didn't reply to your PM Emma, or write you an e-mail Jaime! - if you girls are reading this.)

Soo.. gotta calculate my food for tomorrow and then get to bed!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2007)

*Pics..*

However right in between Meal 2 I decided to take a few pics.. as this is the first time in my life I've ever had something that resembles abs..
I noticed this change in my body after increasing my dairy intake significantly..

*also keep in mind this is after consuming:
3 cups of skim milk
1 scoop of whey
16 rice cakes
2 cups of cereal
1L of creatine
Tons of water..

So I was a bit bloated..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2007)

*Bit of legs..*

Here's some legs..
The lighting in the room was a bit shitty for both sets of pics, but it gives an idea of where I'm at. So there's a bit more seperation in the tummy+legs..

But you can sorta see the outline of the separation in three parts in my legs.. in person it's alot more noticeable.

*lol also it was very very cold... therefore no veins. 
I think were getting 30cm of snow


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 20, 2007)

Your pics look awesome!!! Legs are magnificent!! Wow. 

We are going to be the hotest "couple" at the BJC this summer. Firecrotch and his man boobies/ghost complexion can eat our dust!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like you are getting the results you want


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 21, 2007)

Looking HOT tom!!! 



ps: sent you a pm!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2007)

*Jan 20*

*Training - Back + shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Upright Rear Trap Fly: *10lbs
V-Bar Pulldowns: *130lbs
Seated DB Press: *30lbs
V-bar Pulldowns (again): *100lbs
Bent Over BB Rows: *85lbs
Seated DB Press (again) *20lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: LOTS! Espically for the legs ..they're sore as fuck. 

GREAT Workout!!! I was especially proud of those V-bar Pulldowns!

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, special K Bars, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine, rice cakes, Count Chocula Cereal
Meal 2 - Skim milk, rice cakes, Count Chocula & ressee pieces cereal
Meal 3 - FF Popcorn, rice cakes, quick oats, whey
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, oat bran, quick oats, FF popcorn
Meal 5 - Yogurt, lettuce, oat bran, quick oats, rice cakes, whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, fish oil, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,


*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups

Thanks Guys!

Didn't post this yesterday as I was out and about practically all day. Got home at 12:30am and I just wanted to sleep


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2007)

*Jan 21*

*Training - OFF
*really should of stretched though .. my legs are still killing me from Friday.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, Whey, Lettuce, Quick Oats, Oat bran, Peanut butter, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Whey, Lettuce, Quick Oats, Oat bran, Peanut butter, fish oil, fiber 1
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Whey, Lettuce, Quick Oats, Oat bran, Peanut butter, apple
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, apple
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, button mushrooms, bok choy, celery, 
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Diet Pepsi .. couldn't resist.

mmmm food.

Okay - did nothing really, just worked all day.
And I've been in a really bad mood for no reason, and I got really stressed at work for no reason, so it's just been one of those days fustrating days were I'm snapping at everyone for no real reason...
School tomorrow... one more week then exams start the 29th ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 22, 2007)

Umm so I called up the doctors office. Apparently I'm fine. The results came back and they said I'm fine.
So what the fuck? Why did I have that "attack" and why would the nurse tell me I'm borderline? And why do I get squeezing pains on my heart that lasts for minutes sometimes?
Omfg.. I think I'm just going to switch family doctors and get a second opinion cause this is bullshit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 22, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Umm so I called up the doctors office. Apparently I'm fine. The results came back and they said I'm fine.
> So what the fuck? Why did I have that "attack" and why would the nurse tell me I'm borderline? And why do I get squeezing pains on my heart that lasts for minutes sometimes?
> Omfg.. I think I'm just going to switch family doctors and get a second opinion cause this is bullshit.


Ok - 'boarderline' could have been a lot of things - eg: boarderline bradycardia (slow heart rate - which could be just because you are fit) or boarderline tachycardia (which is a fast heart rate - which could have been because you were nervous or stressed) or boarderline enlarged heart (which can be seen in normal athletes) or boarderline electrical disturbances (caused by a huge-o number of things).

But - chest pain/ that attack you had also has LOTS of causes:
1/ heart burn (did you just eat something funny)
2/ angina (which is when there is not enough blood to the heart muscle)
3/ Anxiety attack
4/ Heart attack (really severe angina!)
5/ palpatations - due to anxiety, heart electrical problems, electrolyte disturbances, thyroid disease, certain medications or drugs (or combinations of drugs)...
6/ Oesophageal spasms (where your food pipe 'spasms' like a muscle cramp)

LOTS of other things can do it too...

Arggg..... Is there a chance you can get a copy of the test results... ?? I could take a look at them for you and see if I can determine anything...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 22, 2007)

*Jan 22*

*Training - Chest + Legs
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Leg Ext.: *45lbs
DB Press: *50lbs
Cable Flies: *20lbs
Decline BB Press: *115lbs
Leg Curl: *45lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cooldown
Stretching: 10 minutes worth..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, fiber 1, Cottage Cheese, strawberries, cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil, wheat bran
Meal 3 - Egg beater, apple, fish oil, quick oats, oat bran, peanut butter, fish oil, whey
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, oat bran, quick oats, whey, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, broccoli, mushrooms, bok choy, celery
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink, diet pepsi

*Emma - *Thanks Emma.. sigh, you have no idea how happy I am to know that in a few months I will be out of this town and I'll have a new doctor! Like this is ridiculous..
I really appreciate you listing all that out for me and I'm REALLY hoping that maybe when the nurse said I was borderline it could of been a lower heart rate due to me being fit and all, and that "attack" was due to the stuff I told you about.. and then that would explain why my Doctor wouldn't think anything was up because he knows how much I work out..
But I can defiantly try and call them up to see if they would give me a copy.. I doubt they would though would they?? Hmm..
I really appreciate you giving me all this info on this (through the PM's and in my journal) means alot, and gives me some peace of mind knowing that I'm not going to be droping dead at any second from a heart attack..
Seriously thanks 


Alright day .. went to school, which is bullshit. I literally just sit there in all my classes cause we do nothing and whatever the fuck were doing in pre calc no one has any idea what were doing.. on the last surprise quick 3/4 of the class got a 0/10 .. I was one of them.
And I also convinced my food science teacher today to make our exam ALL true and false / multiple choice questions LOL!! Not even joking! Everyone was like "Ya Lewies idea is good .. make it all multiple choice and true and false." hahaha.
Then after school I just hung out with Kerry and did some crazy shit! hahaha


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to know it is nothing serious.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I second that, thank god nothing is wrong. I told my wife today to send that drink off (that I have had sitting around for about 2 weeks), and her boss had to leave the office for personal reasons, so tommorow I am planning on her sending it. I told her to make she they get it past customs.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2007)

*Jan 23*

*Training - Back + Chest
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
WG Lat Pulldowns: *100lbs
Chin-ups: *bodyweight
DB decline Fly: *25lbs
One Arm DB Row: *50lbs
DB Fly: *30lbs
Weighted Decline Sit-ups: *45lbs
Weighted V-ups: *25lbs

Cardio: 15 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth..

Great workout, have I mentioned lately how much I love this routine?! <3

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, olive oil, tuna
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, mushrooms, bok choy, celery, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink, diet pepsi

*DoubleD - *Thank you sooooooooo much !! my god I love Rockstar, seriously last week after emma suggested I stop drinking them till I knew for sure about my heart I missed them so much ... It's not even that I find they give me "energy" (they surpisingly don't.. actually caffeine in general doesn't do anything for me. I could have 10 cups coffee and it wouldn't do anything  ), it's just the taste of them! 
I'll let ya know when I get it! Once again THANK YOU! 

omg tiring day .. lol it's just one of those days were I couldn't get moving, so I skipped all my classes hahaha. And then at 2:10 I thought I would lay down for about 15 minutes before I ate food ... I was woken up at 3:10 by Kerry! gah - oh well it was a nice power nap.
Guidance counselor app. tomorrow, he's going to call the uni I applied to and see what's up and just make sure they got everything I sent out. Then I get to dissect a fetal pig in biology, yay  and then I get to end the afternoon off by going to the auditorium and watching our dance class put on a recital .. I'll probably have a nice big nap during it.

And then .. thursday morning I'm skipping classes again to get my hair done! I need a change .. going to get it alot shorter, and I'm coloring it a darker more sandy type blonde ..can't wait!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Tom I am out of whey, any other suggestions for preworkout?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2007)

Well it depends on how soon after you eat your training...
If your eating and then training about 1.5 hours or so afterwards, it could be any regular protein source! Meat, fish, dairy etc. (I would just make sure it's not a fatty protein such as beef..)
If its about an hour afterwards I would go with either egg whites or egg beaters.. they're only second to whey on the BV charts (BV= biological value of a protein .. meaning how easily your body can absorb and utilize a certain type of Protein. Whey is roughly around 104 I think?? And I know that Egg whites are at 100)

As for Postworkout, I would probably go with some skim milk and egg whites.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

It does help, keep in mind I am cutting right now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2007)

aha! that hair is finally getting shorter  just one summer in TO and that hair will get cut _reelly _short


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2007)

*Jan 24*

*Training - Shoulders + Back
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Seated Face Pull: *50lbs
Seated OH BB Press: *80lbs
Straight Arm Pulldowns: *55lbs
Cable Lateral Raises: *10lbs
DB Preacher Curls: *25lbs

Cardio: 15 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes worth..

Good workout! Shoulders are very much fatigued..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine,
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, olive oil, tuna
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, mushrooms, bok choy, celery, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink, diet pepsi

You can read this DoubleD if you want .. it basically explains that whey is not ESSENTIAL by any means..
LOL the hair isn't going super short!! Just a bit more than a trim  .. if it turns out well I'll post pics (But only if it turns out well LOL!)

Interesting day... I'm not going back to food science at all anymore. Fuck that. Seriously... okay our exam review is practically the exam! She gave us a sheet and it was stuff like 'For this section I will ask 6 of the following 10 questions' and then she lists the EXACT questions that will be on our exams   . And then during second class people just kept leaving the classroom and never came back .. so then the teacher goes 'Nevermind this' and then SHE left the class and never came back... there was still 30 minutes of the class left. 
Afternoon was a bit better though.. in biology we started dissecting the fetal pig.. I thought I was goign to be absolutely disgusted with it, like revolted. And I was .. at the starting .. and then as the class went by I started to warm up to it .. and by the end of the class we had the pigs head decapated and I was going at the brain mushing it all up with the skullcrushers! bahaha omg I was losing it.

Tired ..  now SLEEP!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 25, 2007)

?? You ever going to reply to my pm ???


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Afternoon was a bit better though.. in biology we started dissecting the fetal pig.. I thought I was goign to be absolutely disgusted with it, like revolted. And I was .. at the starting .. and then as the class went by I started to warm up to it .. and by the end of the class we had the pigs head decapated and I was going at the brain mushing it all up with the skullcrushers! bahaha omg I was losing it.



It's all fun and games with a fetal pig, but wait until you have to look at the muscles/ digestive system of a cat...once upon a time someone's pet 

Just remember that every class in a step closer to uni 

Good luck with exams (and thanks for your help this morning)


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

What kind of hamburger you get?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2007)

*an 25*

*Training - Legs + shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Single Arm OH smith machine Press: *20lbs
Leg Press - *400lbs
Upright Rear trap Fly: *15lbs
Leg Press (again) - *270lbs
Pull-throughs: *50lbs
DB Side lateral Raises: *15lbs

Cardio: Nope..
Stretching: No time 

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey, creatine,
Meal 2 - Hamburger, olive oil, tuna
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, mushrooms, bok choy, celery, green pepper, onions
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, peanut butter, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*Jaime - *Wait you mean those cats yoru dissected were once peoples pets?! Like they were full grown cats??  .. thats so sad! See all the pigs we dissected were all still births so their was no animal cruility involved.
I just wish Ryerson would hurry up and get back to me!!

*DoubleD - *Well my family owns a restaurant, so whenever my dad orders a new shipment of ground beef I steal a few KG's worth, take it home and do them up into 100G patties and freeze them all...
I record it as being 85% lean ... but I think they're fattier than that 

Omg .. so last night, when watching tv I jsut feel asleep in my Computer chair!! I was awoken at 2am when my mom walked in my room wanting to use my computer, omg I was so out of it I had no idea what was going on all I remember was SCREAMING 'NO!! What are you doing to me?!!?' and then stumbling towards my bed and plopping face down on it... lol like literally plopped on it, over the covers and my head was where the feet should be.
I then also woke up two hours late!  omg .. I somehow managed to eat meal 1, wait 40 minutes, do my workout, come home and shower, and cook meal 2 all within 2.5 hours. I literally ran into my hair dressers with a hamburger pattie in my hand.
Also my hair came out REALLY REALLY good!!  So happy about it, might post some pics within the next week or so.

Anyways off to bed!!  Lotsa Carbies tomorrow


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Hum...I always get the 96% lean and they suck huge nuts! 

400lbs leg press nice.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

So you getting any stronger or staying the same or what? I normally look at your diet much more than your training, I am always amazed by it. It takes alot to amaze me in the training area, haha.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2007)

*Jan 26*

*Training - Chest + tri + abs
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Cable Flies: *15lbs
Bench Press: *125lbs
BB SkullCrushers: *45lbs
Stick Crunches: *45lbs
Bench Press (again) *95lbs
Decline Bench Press: *85lbs
V-ups: *35lbs
Weighted Planks: *45lbs

Cardio: 10 minute cool-down
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, special K bar, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Rice cakes, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Rice cakes, skim milk, count chocula cereal, egg beater
Meal 3 - Quick oats, whey, special K bar
Meal 4 - Yogurt, oat bran, quick oats, whey, 
Meal 5 - Yogurt, oat bran, quick oats, Lettuce, egg beater
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*DoubleD* - Ya .. well becuase I get mine from the restaurant, and the restaurant orders from the local butcher, it's probably near full fat, but like I said I only record it as 85% lean  
I'm getting stronger on this routine for sure! I'm really loving lifting 6x a week.. I know it's overkill and not a smart way to train, but for right now I'm just enjoying myself..
Thanks about my diet! It's not hard for me to eat the way I eat though - I LOVE the food I eat. 

Well same thing happened to me again last night .. feel asleep in the computer chair but this time I slept in 4.5 hours  so today was very rushed to say the least. 
Lots of food today, and tomorrow I'm going to moncton. Kerry is getting her nip pierced BAHAHA! Then were watching a movie with some other people.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah not a good way to train and I would have to say stop and you may really start seeing very nice results. Not that your not now, but imagine the posibilities. I have never worked out more than 5 days a week and I was beat doing that. But hey your young, live and learn, and if it works take from it what you will.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 27, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Jaime - *Wait you mean those cats yoru dissected were once peoples pets?! Like they were full grown cats??  .. thats so sad! See all the pigs we dissected were all still births so their was no animal cruility involved.
> I just wish Ryerson would hurry up and get back to me!!



Well I don't know if they were LITERALLY someone's pet that was donated to science, I just know that cats (unlike fetal pigs) are people's pets in general, and it's weird to dissect them.

Like I said, I'll go to the Ryerson admission's office and see what the dillz is. Ya, I'd do that for you


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2007)

*Jan 27*

*Training - Back + Shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Seated DB Press: *30lbs
Supine grip Bent over BB Row: *115lbs
Seated DB Press (again): *20lbs
V-Bar Pulldown: *100lbs
Upright Rear Trap Fly: *10lbs
Supine grip Bent Over BB Row (again): *85lbs

Cardio: 20 minute cool-down
Stretching: None ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, apple, Cottage cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, Peanut butter, strawberries, fiber 1 
Meal 3 - Quick oats, whey, tuna, lettuce, yogurt, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Protein bar, apple, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions, 
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*DoubleD* - I'm actually enjoying this routine tons and am actually noticing some good gains  (Today on those BB Rows I was able to do an extra *seven* reps in total, and did it all with a 30 second quicker Rest interval!). Even if I wasn't I'd still continue to train this way.. see I don't have any particular goal in mind right now, I'm jsut focusing on living, eating and training the way I want, and whats most enjoyable for me. And right now weights =  , cardio = 


Good day - Kerry got the nip pierced! bahaha aww that was funny. Then we just hung out with some peeps and watched a movie.
And I really should studied tonight for my exams .. but I procrastinated too much and now it's time for bed..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

Bit bored right now, so I decided to calculate all that "extra" stuff that I normally don't calculate.

Currently I'm averaging at 2850 calories a day (or 3100 calories if you also include vegetables.).
I'm going to be bumping that up to 2950 calories (or 3200 calories including vegetables.), so we'll see what happens


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I am the same, I love weights and dispise cardio, but I do it because I know it is a mustr. Well maybe this program is working then. Why change something thats broke.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

*Jan 28*

*Training - OFF
*Did some stretching.. can we say delayed DOMS?! My biceps are JUST starting to hurt now.. almost 48 hours after my workout!

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, tuna, olive oil, Lettuce, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, tuna, olive oil, Lettuce
Meal 3 - Egg beater, Yogurt, olive oil
*snacked on a bit of Peanut butter inbetween meals* 
Meal 4 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter
Meal 6 - Hamburger, tuna, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*DoubleD* - Ya, If I started to notice I was losing strength, or was feeling burnt out, I would defiantly get off this routine, but for now things are going great! No need for a change just yet.

Was hungry today - all those meals are 1.5 - 2.5 hours apart hahaha. Aww stress eating.. gotta love it 
I have my pre-calc and food science exams on Tues ony 3 hours apart from each other .. so I'll basically be writting exams for 6 hours straight.. ugh a bit nervous.
But I mean if I fail I fail.. it won't hurt my overall mark..that much .. hopefully


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Doing some low carb stuff right now?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

Been doing some carb and calorie cycling/rotating. That's why for once a week I've been eating all those rice cakes and cereals ... refeed days


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha.....yeah my carbs have been very restricted until yesterday so I had a refeed day. Love those days. But its amazing I have not been hungry at all!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

mmm refeeds are soo good! I know most people hate rice cakes, but I personally love them (especially butter toffee flavour) and becuase they're so light in calories, I get to eat up to 12 in one meal! Soooo good.
Good to hear your not hungry .. but don't jinx yourself! hahaha


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I like chocolate ones! Or caramel corn ones! Those are good!

Basically I just eat clean. I can already tell a difference, which is great.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL I hear ya! The chocolate chip ones are my second choice! They just came out with these new ones .. "Butter popcorn" .. only real good thing about them is they're 35 cals per cake, so you can eat a few more.
It's amazing what a clean diet can do for ya! It took me a while to figure out what works for me.. but now that I have I can get lean without even having to "diet". It's great.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha....you would think after 11 years of weights I would know. But rather I know what weights to lift to get results, but the foods I am still ignorant at!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2007)

lol it's the exact opposite with me. I'm still searching for that perfect way to train for my body .. so far all I really know is the more frequent I hit the weight floor the better.
lol fuck I gotta get to sleep though.. I completely procrastinated in studying for my exams.. lol all I've done in the past 3 hours is 40 definitions.  *sigh* that means somehow I gotta study for TWO exams tomorrow .. guh it's going to be a long day...

Night DoubleD!


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Well P-funk puts me to shame everytime. He is a fuckin expert (or as expert as I know)! Very helpful and working with him I want to take things to the next level. I think I learn something new from him everday!

Good night Lewie


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> lol it's the exact opposite with me. I'm still searching for that perfect way to train for my body ..





It's going to depend entirely on your mental state, emotional enviroment and diet.  It's gonna fluctuate bud.  You just need to flow with it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2007)

*Jan 30*

*Training - Legs + Chest 
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
DB Fly: *30lbs
Squat Machine: *200lbs
Deadlift: *235lbs Woot!! Almost at 2x my Bodyweight.. which is great considering I only started these a few months ago!
Incline DB Fly: *25lbs
GHR: *Bodyweight
Rope Pulldowns: *35lbs

+ Some Rotator Cuff stuff
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool-down
Stretching: None ..

Great workout! Deadlifts were brutual! Felt them all through the backside, right from the trap down to the hammies! 
Arg .. the GHR's are fustrating me .. I can do 15 with finger tip push offs, but yet I can't do a single one unassisted ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, apple, Cottage cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, Peanut butter, strawberries, fiber 1, oat bran 
Meal 3 - Quick oats, oat bran, whey, Egg beater, apple, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Quick oats, oat bran, whey, Lettuce, Yogurt, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

Didn't post this yesterday becuase I was busy .. doing nothing  don't you hate how that happens? lol
I was *suppose* to be studying for my two exams I had the next day .. but instead I sat in my bed curled up in the blankies and stared at my papers. I ended up studying for 30 minutes for my Food science and 2.5 hours for my Pre calc exam ... there was 5 chapters we covered in pre calc, I only studied 3 of them, hell I didn't even do that I only studied about 2/3 - 3/4 of the 3 chapters! LOL I just couldn't do anymore. I just kept saying fuck it, and I figured it out, if I make a 45% on the exam then I can pass the course with a 68% which isn't too bad lol. 
I'm normally not like this *at all *for exams I get right stressed out and am studying like mad and usually pull all nighters for them...

*Luke - *HEY!!! What have you been up to?? Where do you keep disappearing to? hahaha
Ya training is a bit 'touch and go' with me right now, just doing what I enjoy as I have no real goals right now. Been doing weights 6x a week becuase I *hate* cardio currently! .. although the next routine I'm going have to ease myself back into it if I want to join our track and field team at school in a few months.. 
Anyways hope all has been well with ya! It's great seeing ya back - stick around this time! hahaha


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice work on the deads. You will be 2X bw in no time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2007)

woo hoo! dl's are comming along nicely!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2007)

*Jan 30*

*Training - Back  + legs 
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
One Arm DB Row: *50lbs
Pull-ups: *Bodyweight these are progressing nicely..
Leg Curl: *50lbs
WG Lat Pulldown: *100lbs
Leg Ext. : *50lbs
 
+ Some Core stuff
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool-down
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, apple, Cottage cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, Peanut butter, strawberries, fiber 1, oat bran 
Meal 3 - Quick oats, oat bran, whey, Egg beater, apple, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Quick oats, oat bran, whey, Lettuce, Yogurt, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, apple
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

Thanks Guys!

Omg soo tired... this is why I didn't post this last night I ended up falling asleep early..
Exams went alot better than expected. I think I got around 65% on the pre calc exam (which is 20% higher than what I was aiming for), I only had to leave 1/2 of one page blank. And then I aced the food science exam.
One left - biology on Friday!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2007)

Arg... also just calculated how much potassium I'm taking in from my nosalt sub, all my dairy, my whey and my multiVitamine/Mineral ..
I'm taking in about 15-16G worth .. and thats not including any potassium I get from any other food, or if I use that no salt sub twice a day instead of once..

Might explain my heart issues..


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey how many times did you get those pullups?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Arg... also just calculated how much potassium I'm taking in from my nosalt sub, all my dairy, my whey and my multiVitamine/Mineral ..
> I'm taking in about 15-16G worth .. and thats not including any potassium I get from any other food, or if I use that no salt sub twice a day instead of once..
> 
> Might explain my heart issues..


Tom-Tom ----> Although it is a *possible* cause of your heart stuff (especially if you are slightly acidotic due to your high protein diet), as you are young, fit and healthy, the excess K+ you are taking in via foods is probably not going to be enough to cause you a problem (your body 'adjusts' and you will usually just pee the excess out). 

It is only if you have co-morbidities (eg: heart, kidney, acidosis, diabetes, tissue injury... see: HERE )


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2007)

*Jan 31*

*Training - Shoulders + Back
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Seated Face Pull: *50lbs
Seated OH BB Press: *85lbs
Straight Arm Pulldown: *55lbs
BB Curl: *50lbs
Cable Lateral Raises: *15lbs
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool-down
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, egg beater, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions
Meal 4 - Hamburger, egg beater, broccoli, mushroom, nappa, celery, button mushrooms, green peppers, onions
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*DoubleD -  *LOL not many. Two weeks ago was actually the first time I've ever done a Pull-up. So I designed it so that I would have a goal of 24 reps, so if I was only able to do 1 pull-up then I would have to do 24 sets.
So two weeks ago I was able to do
4, 4, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2, 2, 1 with an RI of 1:30 .
Last session I was able to do
5, 5, 5, 5, 4 with an RI of 1:30
So they're getting better! Next time I'm gonna try 6 reps x 4 sets.

Posting this now because I'm about to drive some friends up to the snoop dog concert in moncton and then back.
I don't like snoop dog, so I'm just going to hang around moncton alone from 8pm - 12am lol ... probably go to starbucks and study, and then catch a movie at 9:30 - 12:00 ... might see dreamgirls.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Emma. Ya I know it's rare for a completely normal (no kidney failure), fit person to have Hyperkalemia.. but I'm at lost right now as to what could be causing my issues.. so I'm searching for just about anything at this point.

Also I was looking at that link you sent.. now under the "cause" of Hyperkalemia is lists a dietary intake greater than 300mEq .. (not sure if this is referring to a person without kidney failure or not..).  Now if  1mEq is equal to 39mg of potassium than they're saying a dietary intake greater than 11.7G is harmful.. and I'm certainly going over than .. close to double that. 
But ya I agree with ya.. it's very doubtful that this is my problem (especially since I urinate very frequently).
I'm still going to get a new family doctor and maybe get some tests ... I wonder if theres anything they could do to see if maybe I'm taking too much caffiene? Although that would explain the heart stuff I don't think it would explain the numbness / electric shock that runs through my left shoulder/arms would it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> electric shock that runs through my left shoulder/arms would it?


That sounds like a nerve issue. Maybe you have a nerve impingement in your shoulder?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2007)

Omg I certainly hope not! That's just what I need something else to be wrong with me 
Okay Calling new doc office today (they were closed yesterday), getting him to do a check up, if he finds nothing wrong with me or no cause of worry then that is it. I'm done. Completely through. It feels like I'm on a constant search for something to be wrong with me and I'm so tired of it. I'll just live with these damn chest/shoulder/shoulder blade pains and hopefully I don't drop dead someday.
Plus even if I do, then that means that my family could sue the doctors for lots of money (*always trying to find the positive in stuff including my death  LOL )


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Omg I certainly hope not! That's just what I need something else to be wrong with me
> Okay Calling new doc office today (they were closed yesterday), getting him to do a check up, if he finds nothing wrong with me or no cause of worry then that is it. I'm done. Completely through. It feels like I'm on a constant search for something to be wrong with me and I'm so tired of it. I'll just live with these damn chest/shoulder/shoulder blade pains and hopefully I don't drop dead someday.
> Plus even if I do, then that means that my family could sue the doctors for lots of money (*always trying to find the positive in stuff including my death  LOL )



That's the last thing you need Lewie 

Get better. Now!


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

How was the drive? I dont like snoop either. How can someone so worthless be so popular?

Nice work on those pullups!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> That sounds like a nerve issue. Maybe you have a nerve impingement in your shoulder?


Not necessarily...

Sharp pain into the arm, between the shoulder blades or into the neck... when associated with chest pain... can indicate extra-ick stuff going on.

Tom-Tom: 15g?! DAMN - that is a LOT... Can you try to cut it down?! 

Anyway.... There is not really a test for 'too much caffeine... But as I have said before - this COULD be related to your heart and could also be related to the shooting pains (this pain, as I said above- can mean lots of things... it almost sounds like ANGINA/ HEART ATTACK stuff... but could also be something like stress, anxiety or even oesophageal spasm.... without looking at you directly I wouldn't know.... )... 

Questions: When the pain occurs do you -


feel nauseated?
vomit?
have a racing heart?
feel short of breath?
sweat?
become pale?
become cold?
get dizzy?
On a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being the worst pain you have ever experienced) - what does the pain rate?
The pain in your chest - what does it feel like? burning? crushing? dull? sharp?

Hmmm... You could ask the new doc to do a few basic things the help assess you correctly:
1/ ECG/EKG [yes.... again] but ask him to check for hyperkalaemia (high potassium)... And also ST changes... (? Q waves may help too)

2/ Check EUC [electrolytes, urea, creatinine] to assess kidney/ check sodium and potassium levels in your blood... You could also take a good look at HCO3 (bicarb) as well - to look for an acidosis secondary to high potassium...

3/ He could organise a CXR [chest x-ray - for your heart] or an echocardiogram on your heart [ultrasound] to check for size/ contractility etc.....

And then do all the regular stuff - blood pressure, heart rate, temp etc etc...

If these are all ok... then  - the only thing you can do is stop  ALL the stimulants you take (creatine, caffeine etc etc), decrease the potassium you eat and then see if it helps...


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn I just realized what a shallow basturd I am. I have been commenting on everything but the problem at hand. While I cant help figure out what it is, I can encourage something get figured out here.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 3, 2007)

Just to let you all know I"m not dead 
Two nights ago me and my mom got in a really big fight, huge - so she took the computer out of my room.
Then Last night I got super drunk and I stumbled into the house at 2am, and my mom was still up. So since I was really drunk I started talking to her and we talked about the fight and hugged and made up (this was while I was eating 3 cups of cottage cheese, 300G of strawberries, 3 TBSP of Peanut butter, a shitload of wheat bran, shitload of cocoa powder and a shitload of SF syrup ... omg it was sooo good!!! And because I was drunk it just amplified the flavor 10 fold!) . 
So I got the computer back today, but I've been out and about all day with some people .. right now it's 12:57am ... I have to be up at 4:20am because I gotta drive Lukie to Moncton for his flight to BC .. it leaves at 6:30am, so we gotta be there by 5:30am (It's a 45 minute drive). I'm going to try and get 3 hours of sleep so I'll post/catch up tomorrow morning.

Jaime if your reading this I'll also e-mail ya tomorrow when I get back to!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2007)

*Emma - *Ya .. 15G from only my salt sub + dairy + whey + egg beaters + multi. Now when you add all my carbs choices, my vegetables etc. I actually consume closer to 20G worth. But to answer your questions ...
I sometimes will feel nauseted, very lightly though and will never puke. My heart is racing like mad, but I don't have trouble breathing, get pale or cold. I will get dizzy though.. on a scale from 1-10 from the WORST pain I've ever felt... probably only like a 6 and that was for the really bad attack I took before xmas. The pain on my chest is always a squeeze/strain ... It feels like someone is just taking their hands and squeezing my heart and if I laugh while this is happening it puts a HUGE strain on my heart..
Doctors MONDAY! .. I keep putting it off, but I really need to get in there ASAP.

*DoubleD - *Drive was alright there was a black sheet of ice at one point though lol almost spun out into oncoming traffic. 
Completely agree, snoop is nothing! And he's sooo fucking rich for it!  And also you are far from a shallow bastard! LOL don't worry the problem is going to be their regardless if it's talked about or not, talking can only do so much 


Hmmm nothing New about my workouts or diet really in the last few days... Friday night I drank 1/2 a pint of vodka though, got pretty drunk. Then I came home and had a mini 'refeed' with all that cottage cheese! LOL I ate one bowls worth and was like ' Damn that was good ... I'll have seconds..' and then seconds turned into third. 
And this morning We drove Lukie to the airport in Moncton .. he's gone. I won't be seeing my brother until xmas time...

Oh also on really great news I found out I got a 60% on my pre calc exam!! FUCK YA! That's 15% higher than what I was aiming for!! This means I pass pre calc with a 74% !!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad to know you and your mother made up. 

You know whenever I get drunk I certainly dont eat healthy. Its pizza and junk for me.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2007)

*Feb 5*

*Training - Chest + Legs
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Cable Flies: *20lbs
DB Press: *50lbs
Leg Ext: *50lbs
Decline BB Press: *115lbs
Leg Curl: *50lbs
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool-down
Stretching: none...

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Quick Oats, whey, Yogurt, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil, oat bran
Meal 3 - Egg beater, apple, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey
Meal 5 - Hamburger, bok choy, celery, broccoli, button mushrooms, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*DoubleD - *mmm I love pizza and anything greasy when I'm drunk. God one time I got drunk and we went to this take out place .. without spending one cent I was able to get, 4 slices of pizza, Lg. Poutine, Ice-cream, and a Donair. LOL, the people at the restaurant just couldn't get over how much I was able to eat, and I kept compalining about how hungry I was so they kept feeding me. All I can remember was them in the backround wondering how I stayed so skinny hahaha.
Then I went home, had more ice-cream, popcorn, bars, more pizza etc. omg it was so good.

Okay super Tired, need to get to bed! I've gotten 8 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours ... I'll try and get caught up in everyones journals tomorrow! Night


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 6, 2007)

How was your dr appt?? Are you better now?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 6, 2007)

Have you heard back from Ryersons? I'm not sure when they get back about admissions.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2007)

*Feb 6*

*Training - Back + chest
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
WG Lat Pulldown: *100lbs
DB Fly: *30lbs
One arm DB Row: *55lbs
Chin-ups: *bodyweight
Decline DB Fly: *25lbs
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool-down
Stretching: 15 minutes worth

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Oat bran, whey, Yogurt, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, olive oil, tuna
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, bok choy, celery, broccoli, button mushrooms, bean sprouts, cabbage
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*Jaime - *Still in the process of finding a new doctor  ... had another bad attack while I was at the party last friday... 
The Two really really bad attacks where my heart rate started to get into 160BPM and was really painful was right after I had smoked some weed, and it lasted roughly 45 minutes ... lol I'm seriously considering smoking some, and then while I'm having the "attack" go to the hospital and they would be able to figure out what's wrong with me right then right there ..

*Adrian -  *Umm I actually got an e-mail from them yesterday! I won't find anything out until Mid March - Mid april !!! ARG .. so mad! That's wayy to late for me ..
So the plan is to start applying elsewhere .. make sure I have a back-up.. just in case ... I'm thinking of someplace in halifax..
But I really dont' see why i shoudln't get into ryerson .. all my marks are about 20% higher than what they ask for and my overall average is 15% higher than their minimum ... and program acceptance is based solely on grades ... I'm going to be so upset if I don't get in.. this has been my dream for the last 2.5 years..

Tired .. woke up late, been a really rushed day. Need sleep


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Luke - *stick around this time! hahaha




I'm considering it.  I just put up a journal


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2007)

*Feb 8*

*Training - Shoulders + Back
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Straight Arm Pulldowns: *55lbs
Seated BB OH Press: *85lbs
Seated Face Pull: *60lbs
DB Preacher Curls: *30lbs
Cable Lateral Raises: *15lbs

+ some core stuff
 
Cardio: Nadda..
Stretching: Nope 

Very rushed workout .. normally I have to leave the house by 6am at the *latest *for the gym if I want to make it to school on time. I woke up at 6:15am this morning  So I didn't eat before my workout (well I drank half of my PWO shake and my creatine), basically woke up and had to go straight to the gym. Then in the gym I had to superset everything! So no real increases in this workout..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Skim milk, whey, creatine
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey, Yogurt
Meal 3 - Lettuce, Yogurt, egg beater, olive oil
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Tuna, olive oil
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Green Peppers, onions, broccoli, bok choy, celery, button mushrroms
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, fish oil

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*Luke - *Ya I saw that, good stuff!!

Didn't post this last night as I didn't end up getting home until 10:30, got home from school, ate, then hair appointment, ate, tanning appointment, Picked up my friend, did her grocery shopping, took her to the gym for a workout, then to my house to get a few things, then to her house.. gah I was so tired!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, hope alls goin well.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

*Feb 8*

*Training - Legs + Shoulders
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Pullthroughs: *50lbs
Seated single arm OH Press on smith: *20lbs
Leg Press: *400lbs
DB Side Lateral Raises: *15lbs
Upright Rear Trap Fly: *15lbs
Leg Press (again): *300lbs
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool down
Stretching: ... nope. Shit I need to start stretching more!

Great workout! Only the pull-thoughs were a bit 'weird', I jsut couldn't get into the groove for them. And During my OH Press, when I was using the left arm I got some 'electrical' pains from the chest up through the left arm.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran
*Peri/PWO* skim milk, whey creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Green Peppers, onions, broccoli, bok choy, celery, button mushrroms, tuna, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce Yogurt, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Green Peppers, onions, broccoli, bok choy, celery, button mushrroms, tuna, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, peanut butter, 


*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*DoubleD - *Ya things are alright right now, I just need to get in to see a doctor already, no one is taking on new patients! I think I found on though.. I hunted his daughter down at school and got her to talked to him and he'll be telling his secretary to take me on as a patient.

Didn't post this last night as I was dead tired.. worked till 8 and when I got home the kitchen was a wreck.Absolute wreck and I coudln't stand looking at it anymore so I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned some more, I just got in one of those moods were your fed up and it needs to be cleaned right at that second. Mom got home and was so happy, she said that becuase the kitchen is actually clean now she's going to go buy a new microwave (There's nothing wrong wrong with our old one, it's completely fine..) and she gave me 20 bucks.

Also trying to decided what to do about this routine .. I got one of two options.
1) Deload after 6 weeks for 5 days or so then restart the routine for another 6 weeks.
2) Deload after 8 weeks for about 7 days, then restart the routine for 4 weeks, after 4 weeks swtich the routine up so that I'm doing weights 5x a week with one day of cardio.

Not too sure ... maybe option one .. hmmm although I do really need to start cardio up again if I want to join track and feild at school in a few months.. Suggestions?

I know I could get away with 8 weeks without a deload, I'm not even getting DOMS anymore.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2007)

You know what my suggestions would be. 

But to repeat -
Deload.
Then do another 6 weeks... 

[To solve the cardio problem: also cut lifting back to 5 days a week for the second 6 weeks..].


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

*Feb 9*

*Training - Chest
*Highest weights only, exercises in random order ~
Cable Flies: *15lbs
Bench press: *135lbs
Chest Dips: *bodyweight
BB Skullcrushers: *45lbs
Bench Press (again): *95lbs

+ Core stuff
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool down
Stretching: Maybe.. 

Another great workout. Had a guy spot me on the bench so I felt comfortable going up to 135lbs. Chest was fried during the workout!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, rice cakes, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Dextrose & Maltodextrin (sweet tarts), whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Skim milk, Count Chocula cereal, Lucky chars cereal, rice cakes, egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice cakes, Special K cereal Bars, egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce Yogurt, Whey, quick oats
Meal 5 -  Lettuce Yogurt, Whey, quick oats
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil, 
*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi

*Emma - *Thanks, Ya I decided to kind of do a mix of both options.. I'll deload of about 5 days or so after 6 weeks, then restart it .. then after 3 weeks the second time around I might cut lifting down to 5x and do cardio once.

Arg... refeed did not work. Even after 550G of carbs I'm still starving, so hungry and just craving everything. for the last little while I've found myself craving oreo cookies, cakes, ice-cream.. everything smells so much stronger and better, and I've been really worn down.. I'm hoping it goes away soon.
Also it's times liek this, when it's been -30 degrees for the past week that you sorta wish you were "fatter" and had some much layers that'll bundle you up and keep you warmer   I'm so cold.. I even have to wear my winter jacket around the house .. it's so fucking cold!


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

What are you doing pre-exhaustion isolation exercises first?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL remember - random order  The isolation exercises aren't first. I started with the bench presses 

--------------------------
Oh also I got a Doctor appointment on Monday! Thank god, it's about time. He said he has some suggestions, though I might not like them.. whatever that means.


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Aw random order. I didnt look to closely.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya all the workouts are listed like that.
Gah I really want to list out my reps, tempo and RI's .. I actually miss doing it.. plus it helps me keep track if I ever happen to lose my writting journal..
But oh well..


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Its cool, I get the just of it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2007)

Are you still doing carb cycling?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2007)

*Training - Back + Shoulders + Random

**Bent Over BB Row (supine Grip):
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *125lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *95lbs* 10, 10, 10
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *100lbs* 15, 14
*Seated DB Press:*
[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 5 *35lbs* 6, 6, *30lbs* 7, 7
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 10, 8, 8 fuck .. these sucked
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ One arm then the other: *10lbs* 15/15, 13/13
*Cable Crunches:
*[3/1/2] ~ :45RI: *100lbs* 12, *110lbs* 12
*Weight Planks:
*~:45RI : *BW+45lbs* 50 seconds first set, 40 seconds second set
*Ext. DB Rotation:
*~ one arm then the other: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Scaptions:
*~ one arm then the other: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Cardio: 20 minute cool down, 4mph at 5% incline
Stretching: 10 minutes worth

Back to listing out workouts!!  whoo-hoo!
Great workout .. just the second part of the seated DB Presses were shitty .. my shoulders felt a bit 'grindy' so I ended with some rotator cuff stuff.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, oat bran, apple, strawberries, Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, fish oil, Peanut butter
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, apple, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Quick oats, whey, tuna, Yogurt, Lettuce, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Steak, Egg beater, Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, 
*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi,SF energy drink

*Adrian - *Yup still carb cycling. I don't really have a set cycle in place though .. I just kinda do what I feel. But generally I'll have 1-2 low days (90G of carbs +veggies and creatine), 1-2 Mod days (130G of carbs + veggies and creatine), 2-3 High days (280G of carbs + veggies and creatine) and 1 refeed day.

Pretty boring day... all I really did was train my friend at the gym and I've been at home all day just relaxing and getting ahead on some school work, and I called Lukie up in BC to see how he's doing and what not.
Bloated today!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh also since I was bored today .. here's the new hair color + cut!
I think I'm going to keep it this way..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 11, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Oh also since I was bored today .. here's the new hair color + cut!
> I think I'm going to keep it this way..


Yay!  You look  tom-tom (I can't get over how white and perfect your teeth are)! LOL - And you get a hair cut and colour.... just when I think about shaving my hair altogether!  


ps: where are the piccies of the rest of you!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Not to bad of a little workout you put together there. Nice work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice new haircut. Looks good. The longer hair you had previously can get tiresome to maintain. Esp after you spend one summer in TO, it may get even shorter.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2007)

*Mon 12*

*Training - OFF

* Stretching: 10 minutes worth
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, olive oil
Meal 4 - Steak, Tuna, fish oil Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 5 - Steak, Tuna, fish oil Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 
*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi,SF energy drink

*DoubleD - *Thanks!! I haven't been getting DOMS lately but that workout gave me a good amount  - I just wish my OH pressing was stronger..

*Emma - *LOL yup perfect white teeth worth near $10,000 !! hahaha the wonders of veneers! Omg I would never be able to shave my head completely!! Id feel like a different person.
As 'for the rest of me' nothings really changed, a bit more of a difference in the legs (it's a wonder what no cardio can do for growth!), but my stomach is looking all soft  Any defintion that was there seemed to of left me about 3 days ago.. really bloated too.

*Adrian - *Thanks Adrian! Well it wasn't so much it being hard to maintain, my hair takes only about 5 minutes to do! It's just I needed a change, I was tired of that hair .. it seems about every 2 years or so I need to make some sort of drastic change to my appearance!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2007)

*Feb 12*

*Training - Legs + Chest + Rotator Cuff

Deadlift**:
*[3/0/1] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *245lbs* 5, 5, 5 fucking grip... *225lbs* 5, 5
*Squat Machine:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *210lbs* 10, 10, 10 omg vomitt coming up!! 
*GHR on Pulldown Machine:*
[No real tempo, just nice and slow] ~ *Bodyweight* 12, 12
*DB Fly:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 11, 10, 10
*Incline DB Fly:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI *25lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Rope Pulldowns:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *30lbs* 15, 12+3
*Ext. DB Rotation:
*~ one arm then the other: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Scaptions:
*~ one arm then the other: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Cardio: 20 minute cool down, 4mph at 5% incline
Stretching: 5 minutes worth

Great workout, nearly puked. Arg my shoulders have been fucked .. they're all grindy and shit, gotta get back into doing rotator cuff work religiously.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Fiber 1, apple, strawberries, Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, fish oil, Peanut butter
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, apple, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Quick oats, whey, tuna, Yogurt, Lettuce, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Steak, Egg beater, fish oil, Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi,SF energy drink

Omg just a fucking horrible day. It begins with me knowing why my tummy has been so bloated and soft lately ... I had the shits so bad today. By 10am I had used the washroom over 7 times! Tummy is back to normal now though ..
Then I find out that I only have a 14% chance of getting into my choice university which means I really need to get back up schools ready to go! This just stressed me the fuck out.. and I took it out on my hair. Went to a random hair place and got my hair even shorter on the top. 
Then I go to the new doctors about my heart .. he's convinced that it's the whey powder that I take that's causes this  wow. I just sat there and nodded my head. He wants me to do some blood tests, I'll do them but after this I'm fucking through, if I die from h
Heart failure I die from heart failure.
And then it's only been a week in the new term at school .. lets see I've had: 3 writing essays (all on 'short' stories that are 20-40 pages each), 1 reading assignment, a worksheet, a project, a bibliography assignment, a chemistry assignment and a chemistry test. 
THE FIRST FUCKING WEEK! ... And then some shit went down between my mom and me tonight.
Plus I've been training a friend at the gym frequently, and making her a diet + making another friend a diet..

I'm just rattled and so stressed!...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Then I go to the new doctors about my heart .. he's convinced that it's the whey powder that I take that's causes this  wow. I just sat there and nodded my head. He wants me to do some blood tests, I'll do them but after this I'm fucking through, if I die from h
> Heart failure I die from heart failure.


Well, maybe dont get too overboard with things like the no-salt stuff, for example. Try and relax a bit. If smoking triggers things, then thats a sign you need to stop


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 13, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Well, maybe dont get too overboard with things like the no-salt stuff, for example. Try and relax a bit. If smoking triggers things, then thats a sign you need to stop


I agree you need to stop the smoking and cut back on the No Salt Substitute.. Also - well - I would just tell the doc that you want to do some HALTER MONITORING because you ARE concerned and if you were to 'drop dead from sudden cardiac death then you would sue is arse to hell and back!

[you could then politely raise the question of if he should consider something called "Paroxysmal Supra-Ventricular Tachycardia"]....

Either that - or come over to Australia and I'll find you a doc that actually KNOWS something!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2007)

*Feb 13*

*Training - Back + Legs +Core + Rotator Cuff

Pull-ups**:
*[no real tempo, just slow and controlled] ~ 1:15RI: *Bodyweight* 6, 6, 6, 6
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *100lbs* 10, 10, 10
*One Arm DB Row:*
[3/1/2] ~ :45RI inbetween arms *55lbs* 7/7, 7/7, 6+1/7
*Lying Leg Curl:
*[2/0/1] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 9, 71/2 *55lbs* 91/2
*Leg Ext:
*[2/0/1] ~ 1:00RI *55lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Weighted V-up:
*[3/1/3] ~ :45RI: *25lb plate + Ankle weights* 12, 12, 12
*Landmines:
*[no real tempo, just slow and controlled] ~ :45RI *Bar+40lbs* 14 (7/7), 14 (7/7), 12 (6/6)
*Ext. DB Rotation:
*~ one arm then the other: *12lbs* 12/12, 
*DB Scaptions:
*~ one arm then the other: *12lbs* 12/12,

Cardio: 10 minute cool down, 4mph at 5% incline
Stretching: 15 minutes worth

Alright workout, nothing great... shoulders are still a bit mangled. Trying to decide if I want to work them tomorrow or just do cardio. They're feeling up to it right now, but we'll see in the morning. (plus not to sure if I want to attempt cardio with current heart stuff.. hmm)
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Fiber 1, apple, strawberries, Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, fish oil, Peanut butter
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, apple, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Quick oats, whey, tuna, Yogurt, Lettuce, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Steak, Egg beater, fish oil, Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi,SF energy drink

*Adrian & Emma: *Ya I'm going to cut back on the salt stuff. And I don't smoke weed regularily, I smoked it twice in three months, and each time was LESS than half a joint. No one understands how I can get high off so little.
I was getting the pains fairly bad today during school.. at this point I"m just hoping that maybe it might be panick/stress attacks? Maybe Anxiety? And maybe the reason that I had those two really bad episodes when I smoke was because I was panicking I might get caught smoking?? Who knows..
All I know is the doctors are fucktards up here, I forgot to mention how the doctor told me that because of the whey powder I'm overloading my body with calories and it can't handle that many, so I'm just bombarding my body with too many Fats, Carbs and Protien and this can be an adverse effect ..  wow. I just sat there, I just can't believe that a *doctor* could know so little.. not to mention 's talking like he's some sort of expert on whey powder and he doesn't realize that it's ONLY protein, and that's it's the whey protein fraction from dairy. I told him that and he gave me this dirty look and was like 'No theres more to it. Bring it in to me next time you come in.'

Emma I have two really important questions if you don't mind answering?
1) I have fasted blood stuff for Friday morning and they want me to fast for 12 hours so they said I can eat my supper the night before and after that no more... Do I need to actually fast for 12 hours? Would 9-10 hours be fine? I've never had to fast that long for any tests...
2) Okay this may be farfetched.. but the doctors are so fucking stupid around so I don't really have any options.  Okay say if I smoked some weed, enough to get the 'attack' to start happening and then rushed to the hospital they would obviously start running a bunch of tests and shit on me... would this be worth it? Like I mean would they be able to find out whats wrong with me in that exact moment while I'm having the 'attack'? Becuase when I have these 'attacks' after smoking the weed it's BAD.. when I get people to put their hands on my chest to feel my heart their eyes go right big and they're like 'Omg are you alright? Do you need to go to a hospital??.. LEWIE!!' , It's really fucked how fast and hard my heart starts pounding. 
And I guess I would obviously have to tell them I'm high.. I wonder what they would do to me.. I doubt they'd call the cops or anything.
Is this just stupid and they wouldn't be able to figure anything out from it?


Okay off to eat (starving!!) and do homework as I've been at work all night  .. so much to get done..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Emma I have two really important questions if you don't mind answering?
> 1) I have fasted blood stuff for Friday morning and they want me to fast for 12 hours so they said I can eat my supper the night before and after that no more... Do I need to actually fast for 12 hours? Would 9-10 hours be fine? I've never had to fast that long for any tests...


Usually it is only 10 hrs that you are required to fast for.. but, as tough as it is - I would recommend you fast for the full 12 hrs they want you to do.... Things like lipids, glucose, homocysteine etc etc are all influenced by you eating - so if you have something with in that window... 

Just have a HUGE-O meal before you fast... and then have something WITH YOU so you can quickly scoff when you can! 



> 2) say if I smoked some weed, enough to get the 'attack' to start happening and then rushed to the hospital they would obviously start running a bunch of tests and shit on me... would this be worth it? Like I mean would they be able to find out whats wrong with me in that exact moment while I'm having the 'attack'? Becuase when I have these 'attacks' after smoking the weed it's BAD.. when I get people to put their hands on my chest to feel my heart their eyes go right big and they're like 'Omg are you alright? Do you need to go to a hospital??.. LEWIE!!' , It's really fucked how fast and hard my heart starts pounding.
> And I guess I would obviously have to tell them I'm high.. I wonder what they would do to me.. I doubt they'd call the cops or anything.
> Is this just stupid and they wouldn't be able to figure anything out from it?


Ermmm.... I would probably not recommend it....  

But this is basically what 'halter monitoring' would allow you to do - they attach you to the same machine they would at hospital but a smaller version, and you then wear it under your clothes for a few days and it records your heart (like an ekg) to see what is going on and any issues that may occur...


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 14, 2007)

I know this is late, but I just got to looking at your journal. 

And may I say Sir, that you are one f^%$-ing GORGEOUS gentlemen. I know, I know. "We" can never be, but damn...

The hair looks awesome!

Time for you to come home (here) now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> I was getting the pains fairly bad today during school..


Another suggestion would be to stop xpand. The label does point out a whole bunch of stuff. Mostly i guess that is to cover their ass. But you could give it a try.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2007)

*Feb 14*

*Training - Shoulders + Back 

Seated BB OH Press**:
*[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *25lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *45lbs* 3 *85lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 Rotator DIDN'T act up 
*Cable Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 10, 9, 9
*Seated Face Pull:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI *55lbs* 10, 9, 8
*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 9, 9, 9
*BB Curls:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI *55lbs* 15, 13, 11+3 omg pump was insane, arms felt liek they were going to explode! 

Cardio: 20 minute cool down, 4mph at 5% incline
Stretching: None

Great workout, shoulders were completely fine and still are  - next week I'll be attempting 90lb OH Presses!! Can't wait I've almost broken the 100lb marker!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran creatine
*Peri/PWO*Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, olive oil, egg beater, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, olive oil Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, olive oil, Tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, olive oil Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, 

*Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi,SF energy drink

*Jaime: *Thanks hun  LOL it's actually more shorter on the top now though, after I had that spaz about my uni stuff and went immidetially to a hair salon and took the fustration out on my hair hahah. I've been getting tons of compliements though.
I want to go home too 

*Adrian: *Ya I was actually thinking that too .. I'll be keeping things fairly the same up until my blood test on friday, then after that I'll be reducing the no salt stuff and putting some sea salt into my diet. If that doesn't help I planed on stopping the xpand during my rest week, so we'll see what happens then.

Okay so tired, I'm exhausted! Had to work all day becuase it's Valentines, the restaurant was so busy .. then I got home and had to do a english assignment (AGAIN!! I'm going to kill that teacher!), and study for a chem quiz tomorrow. Hopefully schol's cancelled tomorrow though, it's snowing pretty bad outside..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Jaime: .....*
> 
> *Adrian: ...... *


 
 so my comments were not worth a mention?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hopefully schol's cancelled tomorrow though, it's snowing pretty bad outside..



It's pretty bad here too. The 80 degrees is killing me  (JOKE!)

I'm sure your hair looks just as great if not better. 
P.S. Who was your Valentine?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 15, 2007)

*Feb 15*

*Training - Chest + Shoulders

Bench Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 2:00RI: *55lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4 TOUGH!
*Bench Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *95lbs* 12, 12, 9
*Cable Flies:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI *20lbs* 12, 11+ *15lbs* 11+3
*Single Arm OH Press, smith Machine:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI inbetween arms: *20lbs* 6+5/11, 8+3/10+1 These were horrible, just fucking sucked.
*DB Side Lateral Raise:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI *20lbs* 83/4, 5 DROP *15lbs* 7 
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ No rests, one arm then the other: *15lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB External Rotations:
*[No real tempo, just slow and steady] *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Scaptions:
*[No real tempo, just slow and steady] *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Cardio: 20 minute cool down, 4mph at 5% incline
Stretching: 15 minutes worth

Good workout, aside from those single arm OH Presses, I don't know what happened but they just weren't happening today..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran creatine
*Peri/PWO*Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, olive oil, egg beater, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, olive oil Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, olive oil, Tuna, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, olive oil Bean spourts, broccoli, button mushrooms, cabbage, onions, celery, bok choy
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, 
+ I snacked on some extra strong garlic Pickles through out the day... SOOO GOOD!!

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

*Emma- *OMG so sorry!! I forgot to reply to your comments, I did see them I just forgot! I'm sorry I'm having trouble remembering my own name at the moment.. theres just so much happening.
Okay I had my last meal at 8pm tonight.. the blood lab opens at 7am tomorrow, so by the time I get registered/ they get set up it'll be 7:30am-8:00am so I should be good  . I don't think I'm going to bring anything, hospital is only a 5 minute drive away, so I'd rather just rush home and have a nice big bowl of oatmeal and rice cakes .. mmm. I'll mention the halter monitor to the Doctor. I doubt they'd go for it but I'll really push it. I mean I feel stupid cause all this hype could be over something as tiny as anxiety problems or panick attacks, but the pains and feelings can get so intense at times.. it's scary. So I'd rather be safe than sorry..
Once again thanks!!! <3

*Jaime - *I wake up this morning at 4:30am .. it was PLUS 5 degrees outside with NO snow covering the roads!! So I was like shit school isn't canceled .. well 6:30am rolled around and the radio announced school was canceled! LOL everyone didn't understand why, it was the warmest it had been in WEEKS (it's normally -30!) and there was no snow! Oh well I"m not complaining.
LOL ya the hair looks even better actually I've been getting comments none stop. Alot of girls wanted to 'convert' me hahaha.
Me? A Valentine? ... Jaime I've NEVER celebrated a Valentine..  I hate the day, it reminds me that I don't have any love life whatsoever.

REally bloated... too much water, and way too much Veggies. I also had a pickle for the first time in my life today. Oh. My. God.  AMAZING! I went straight out and bought a jar of my own, they're soooo good! I couldn't find any low sodium ones, but oh well! probably for the best, as I would probably eat the entire jar if I did


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> . I also had a pickle for the first time in my life today.


really?  I love pickle. I have the kind which has a lot of hot spices in it, not just the gherkin in brine. It makes bland food taste good  though i havent had any in a long while.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Pickles are pretty damn good. However I like em plain, not so much on burgers. How are you Lewie? I havent been around much lately sorry. I saw the low carb drink sitting there on my desk today and thought dammit I have got to get that sent off. Sorry I will eventually. Oh and by the way, the diet ones are much better. For some reason Walmart stopped carrying the diet ones and started carying the sugar free ones. They are equally as good.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> REally bloated... too much water, and way too much Veggies. I also had a pickle for the first time in my life today. Oh. My. God.  AMAZING! I went straight out and bought a jar of my own, they're soooo good! I couldn't find any low sodium ones, but oh well! probably for the best, as I would probably eat the entire jar if I did



That's so coincidental that you would mention this! Last night, my mom and I ate in a restaurant that served unlimited FREE pickles, coleslaw, bread and butter while you were waiting for your meal. You would have loved it. They had new dill and kosher/old dill


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2007)

*Feb 16*

*Training - Legs + Core

Leg Press (High & Wide):
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *450lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Single Leg, Leg Press:*
[2/1/2] ~ :30RI between legs: *210lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
*Squats:*
[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *115lbs* 3 *175lbs* 9, 9, 8+1
*Decline Weight Sit-up:
*[3/1/3] ~ :45RI: *45lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Cable Crunch:
*[3/1/3] ~ :45RI *120lbs*  12, 12, 12, 12 

Cardio: 
6 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
4 minutes at 8mph with 5% incline
6 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
Stretching: 15 minutes worth

BRUTUAL!! omg Squats, after all that heavy leg press, not to mention at that particular tempo and rep range get me everytime!! So hard!

So... I got a random urge to try some cardio. Wow I did 4 minutes at 8mph and I couldn't breath. I was grasping for air, I just could not breath! I ever had trouble breathing after I slowed it back down..
Then I get home, brush my teeth and when I spit I notcied there was a red tint. No biggie I thought, just cut my gums or something. Well the red tint continued, I searched my gums for a cut, coudln't find any. Got my sister to check my mouth she couldn't see any. Then I started to feel sick.. and I puked up a tiny tiny amount.. had the same redish tint to it.. hmmm..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Whey, dextrose & Matlodextrin (sweet tarts), creatine
Meal 2 - Skim milk, Count Chocula cereal, Chocolate lucky charms cereal, rice cakes, egg beater
Meal 3 - Tuna, egg beater, Rice cakes
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Whey, Quick oats
Meal 5 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Whey, Quick oats
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, 
+ more random pickly snacking throughout the afternoon/night ..

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

*Adrian and Jaime - *LOL I saw the type you're talking about Adrian. I couldn't decide between regular, garlic, xtra strong garlic, spices or italin herb flavour... I literally spent 30 minutes in front of the pickle section trying to decide. I was with Kerry and while we were there some random old lady started talking to us.. it ended with her LITERALLY running away from us saying we were crazy becuase we asked her to take out her dentures for us! BAHAHA omg sooo funny.
mmmm unlimited pickles. I'm trying to look for the low sodium ones though  .. seriously if I could find the low sodium ones I'd probably be eating them by the jar * 

DoubleD - *Ya that's what I've been doing with them, eating them plain straight from the jar  LOL I was actually just thinking about the rockstar today! I wasn't sure if you already sent it or not and it might have gotten lost in customs or something, so I was going to mention it to ya just so you didn't think I got it and never bothered to say thanks!! But don't worry about it, you got a lot going on in your life right now!
Things are going pretty good right now, can't complain too much other than school stuff. They're just piling the homework on us! 

Well didn't do much today. Got blood work done first thing in the am, then I hit the gym, then ran some errands with kerry. Then work and now I'm just kind of procrastinating doing University applying... I should at least look a few things up before bed...


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 17, 2007)

Is the name of the brand you get, "Strub's"??


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Enjoy being young and not having any responsibilities other than yourself, school, and everyday life. It sure was nice 4 years ago!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2007)

*Feb 17*

*Training - Back + Shoulders + Core + Rotator

V-Bar Pulldown:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *90lbs* 3 *130lbs* 8, 8, 8, 7
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *110lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Bent Over BB Row (pronated):*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI *95lbs* 13, 12
*Seated DB Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:3RI: *35lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6
*Seated DB Press:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00I *25lbs* 10, 10, 9
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *15lbs* 13/13, 13/13
*Weighted Bench Hovers:
*~ :45RI: *BW + 45lbs* about 1 minute hold? *BW + 55lbs* about 45 sec hold
*Stick Crunches: *
[3/1/2] *40lbs* 16
*External DB Rotations:
*[No real tempo, just slow and controlled] ~ No RI: *15lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Scaptions:
*[No real tempo, just slow and controlled] ~ No RI: *15lbs* 12/12, 8/8
 
Cardio: 15 minute cool down
Stretching: 

AMAZING workout! Lots of increases!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Oat bran, apple, whey, egg beater, Peanut butter
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, 
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder,Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions,
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil
+ Pickles

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

*Jaime - *Nope the brand name is 'Bricks'
*DoubleD - *LOL that's sorta how I plan to keep it ..  No children for me! I know this is selfish, but I find when someone has a child, that's it thats their life ya know? Like they've "given" up or now dedicate their life to their children, and I"m not sure if I'd ever want to do that .. (even though I know it's not necessarily true) + like you said the responsibility of another's on your shoulders... I can barley handle my own shit let alone take on another's! Just to know that everything you do, everything you say is molding or shaping how someone will grow up, their thought process etc. Just too much for me personally..


Didn't do much yesterday, just ran a bunch of errands earlier in the day, got my HAIRCUT AGAIN (one 6th haircut in 3 weeks..), tanned, yadda yadda. Then I had a phone call with one amazing girl  (JAIME!!) , then went out with Kerry and her Brother Luke.. we cause some ruckus among the town, got in at midnight, did an English project then I just ended up staying the night at her house.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and PS weight has increased to 142.5lbs, And I've never looked better


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2007)

*Feb 18*

*Training - OFF
*
Stretching: 20 minutes worth
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, Peanut Butter, Fish oil, creatine, pickles
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, fish oil, Egg beater, fish oil, pickles
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, pickles
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, olive oil, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions,
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Tuna, olive oil, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions,
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

*BELCH*
omg so full .. all these meals were 1.5 - 2 hours apart from one another.
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

Extremely Tired today, I have no clue why considering I actually got a solid 8 hours of sleep last night. 
And my Leg DOMS from Friday's workout only just kicked in this morning... really sore!


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Whenever you get to the point where you want children theres no turning back and they are the best thing that can ever happen to someone. But its best to have them whenever your ready. However I dont think anyone is ever financially ready. Oh well, win some and lose some.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2007)

*Feb 19*

*Training - Chest + Legs + Rotator

DB Bench Press:
*[3/0/1-2] ~ 2:00RI: *15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *35lbs* 3 *50lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*Decline BB Press:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *115lbs* 9, 8, 6+13/4 These fucking sucked... ugh..
*Cable Flies:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI *20lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Leg Ext.:
*[2/0/1] ~ 1:00RI: *55lbs* 11, 11, 10
*Leg Curl:
*[2/0/1] ~ 1:00RI *55lbs* 11, 11, 8+2
*External DB Rotations:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ *15lbs* 12/12
*DB Scaptions:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ No Rests: *15lbs* 12/12, 12/12
 
Cardio: 20 minute cool down
Stretching: None .. fuck

Good workout, Just those damn decline BB presses..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Oat bran, apple, Peanut butter, Lettuce, Yogurt, strawberries, fish oil, cocoa powder, wheat bran, Cottage Cheese
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, Apple, Egg beater, Tuna
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, pickles, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

Bad Bad BAD Day...


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 19, 2007)

How does this diet make you feel?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

*Bad Bad BAD Day... *

Doesn't look too bad to me. Don't sweat it. You have one of the strongest work ethics on this board-- keep it up Tom--


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats up Tom? Why such a bad day?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 20, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> *Decline BB Press:*
> [3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *115lbs* 9, 8, 6+*13/4*


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 20, 2007)

*Feb 20*

*Training - Back + Chest + Core

Chin-ups:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ 1:30RI: *Bodyweight* 9, 8, 7
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 8, 7, 6.
*One Arm DB Rows:*
[3/1/2] ~ :45RI between both arms *55lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 7/7
*DB Fly:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 11, 11, 11
*Decline DB Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI *25lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Weighted V-ups:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ :45RI: *35lbs + ankle weights* 10, 9, 9
*Landmines:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ :45RI:: *Bar+40lbs* 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8)
 
Cardio: 15 minute cool down
Stretching: Once again no time

Nothing crazy or too special about this workout. Back is fried though!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Oat bran, apple, Peanut butter, Lettuce, Yogurt, strawberries, fish oil, cocoa powder, wheat bran, Cottage Cheese
Meal 3 - Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, Apple, Egg beater, Tuna
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna
Meal 5 - Hamburger, egg beater, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, pickles, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

*Luke: *Diet is alright... I"m just constantly hungry due to the type of training I do / I'm fairly lean... I'm even hungry on my refeed days. Overall I like my diet though, and I'm pretty sure my tiredness is due to the fact that I get 4.5 - 5.5 hours of sleep a night... usually throughout the day I get these periods where my eyes get sooo heavy, and I get a spliting headache. It takes everything I got to not fall asleep..

*BakerBoy: *BAHAHAHA!! Omg amazing Pic! 
Oh and thanks for the compliments 

*DoubleD: *LOL your going to wish you didn't ask that.. I'm about to go on a rant about shit in my next post!

*Adrian: *Ya.. very very close to the bar coming down on my neck. Not cool. That's what I hate about decline work...

Another shit day, this entire fucking week is going to be shit! I'll be so happy once it's over...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 20, 2007)

*Feb 20*

WARNING RANT AHEAD:

*SCHOOL:
*
Got 3 advanced english projects on random shit and each are on "short" stories that are like 20 - 40 pages each.
Got a Chemistry Assignment due tomorrow
Got a Chemistry Quiz tomorrow
Got a Global History essay about a significant player in the cold war due the 28th
Just found out that whatever university I apply to is only going to look at certain courses and take an average from them. Meaning my average will be 82% (and some of the schools I'm applying to require that as a minimum)
Need to make an appointment to get my measurements done for a tux (prom)
Still need to figure out who the hell I'm going with, or if I'm just flying solo/with my friends.
No time to do all this considering I work practically everyday of my life!
*Universities:
*
The only school I want to go to, I have a 14% chance of getting into.
Half way through the process of applying to another two schools, but things are so fucked and confusing I have no clue what I'm doing and I'll probably fuck it all up.
The only other university that is nearest to home is in fucking Montreal, and I HATE that city.
To apply to 3 universities it has cost me near $400
*Money:
*
I have none.
Still need to get gas for my car
Need to make repairs on my car
Am $160 in debt from my cell phone bills
Still need about $30 worth of groceries for the week
Need of the month is near which means I need to renew the gym membership
Got a $30 charge at Blockbusters because my Brother is a fucking idiot.
Need $40 for a new retainer for my veneers.
Need another Haircut/hair shit
Need new shoes (over a year old and they're falling apart)
Need new jeans
Need a Ipod
*obviously some of those get priority over others. 

*Car:
*
Is leaking Transmission Fluid
The emergency break doesn't work
Right blinker is going out.
Need to figure out the best day of the week I can go without a car for when I put it in the shop. (Ha! like such a day exists!)
*Miscellaneous:
*
Blood tests came back normal from the doctors so I'm just giving up whatever. If the pains come back really bad I told them I'll be giving them another call for a halter monitor.
I got so many dentist/other random appointments that I'm going to be so far behind in school work (I already missed chem two days in a row!)
I only get 4.5 - 5.5 hours of sleep a night which is really killing me. I'm getting horrible headaches, and such a strong urge to just fall asleep everywhere I go.
Trying to keep a social life with all my friends!
It's been over a year since I've hooked up with anyone which normally I'm fine with, but for some reason for the last little while I've been so fucking hot in the pants.. like I need some random play, I need a one night hook-up! I know that makes me sound like a man-whore but I really don't care, being an 18 year old virgin it would take alot for me to get that title. I've set a goal for myself that before I leave for University I'm going to hook up with at least one guy and at least one girl (lol why not?! May as well explore and see for myself what a girls 'blossoming flower' is like). UGH I've never been so hot in the pants, so all that sexual frustration/tension down there is NOT helping with stress from everything else!
And I'm sure I forgot some shit - I'm just trying to rush because I still got stuff to do before bed...
All of this is why yesterday was so bad... it all just kind of hit me at once and I'm a bit overwhelmed..

*Jaime if your reading this I"m so sorry I know I told you e-mail tonight but I've been so busy .. English teacher gave us ANOTHER assignment on the story "Birds" it's like 30 pages or so and I've been reading that ever since I got off of work. I'm going to try my best for tomorrow okay?? I'M SO SORRY!!! ...


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Dude all of that is rough, but I dont let things effect me. I finally got caught up on a student loan I was 3 months behind because the dumbasses sent it to the wrong addy, my liscence sticker has expired and I havent had time to go get another (oh well), Car is leaking oil (and its a fuckin 2004), need new tires, need new kicks (old ones fallin apart as well), high cholesterol, never see my wife, have to work 7 days in a row then get 48 hours off then work 7 straight midnights! On top of all of that, I could go on forever about money problems. Brother dont worry about it, we all got em. Its goin to happen and your worries have just started because they only get worse. Its cool though, its not like anyone can come and hurt you, your just broke like me, haha. Its ok to be broke, hell I am used to it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like you are having just about as much fun as I am at the moment... Sucks muchly for someone so young as you to have to deal with so much crap...


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 21, 2007)

WARNING ATTEMPT TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER AHEAD:

*SCHOOL:

*
You've got a mid 80 average. 
You're smart. 
You've caught up before
 You're going to prom and are going to look friggin hot! 

*Universities:
*
I will personally make sure you get into Ryerson, even if it means fake (or real) punching the dean. We're living in the same city in August and that's final. Otherwise, I'm coming to Moncton with you (umm...or something...)
You will not screw up the other applications. As long as you follow the instructions and use your guidance lady, you'll be fine...as always 
The legal drinking age in Montreal is a year earlier than everyone else in Canada 
Even though $400 is a a bit of money, I'm sure your dad will cover it, and you can always work to pay him off.

*Money:
*
The day you need new jeans I will need more protein bars/powder. We'll go to stitches and you'll be fine. As always (see the theme here)
I just bought a nano and will donate to you my 30gb (about 40, 000 songs) old one. It's about 1 lb but it holds 40 000 friggin songs

*Car:
*  OK....so I can't help you here. I just started riding my bike again  

Miscellaneous:
[/SIZE][/B]
Your blood is healthy
The appointments will make you healthy.
Can you go to bed a little earlier? Or maybe do to the gym after school rather than before so you can sleep in?
Sometimes friends need to take a back seat. One week out of every months, my friends and I become hermits from each other while we study for mid terms. But we understand each other's situations. They'll get it.
 I miss boys too 

I understand about the e-mail. Focus on you my friend. And if you wanna talk, let me know. I think I still have 200 min on the phone ocard


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

wow a whole lotta stuff going on. But seriously, some stuff can be left out, like let you hair grow out and save a bit on a haircut. Curtail your cell usage as much as possible and of course, studies take No.1 priority. I wont lie to you, but things could be worse and do not get easier. Uni isnt going to be all fun and games all the time.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2007)

*Feb 21*

*Training - Shoulders + Back + some Rotator

Seated BB OH Press:
*[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *25lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *90lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, *85lbs* 5
*Cable Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Seated Face Pull:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *55lbs* 10, 10, 9
*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 10, 10, 9
*DB Preacher Curls:
*[3/2/3] ~ 1:30RI *30lbs* 9, 9, 9
*External DB Rotations:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ no rests: *15lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Scaptions:
*[no real tempo just slow and controlled] ~ no rests: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
 
Cardio: 
10 minutes of interval stuff
3 minutes of incline walking
Stretching: wow I may as well not even have a section for stretching considering I never have time to do it!!! 

Crazy good workout! Lots and Lots of increases! Another 10lbs and I'll be at 100lbs for my OH Pressing!! I've wanted that for a while now.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, pickles, Lettuce, olive oil, yogurt
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, pickles, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 4 - Egg beater, pickles, Lettuce, Olive oil, Yogurt
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, pickles, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, pickles

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, SF energy drink

*DoubleD: *GUH! omg hearing all that makes me worry for my mental state later on in life lol. I know everyone has got stresses.. and I know theres lots that are worse off than me, that's why I don't like to complain or if I do I feel guilty about it (the only real place I get all this stuff off of my chest is here. I never rant about problems to my friends..), it's just being a teenager still I wish I didn't have all this on my shoulders and I could enjoy being a teenager before I have to deal with all this stuff in my adult hood. Ya know what I mean? It just seems that with most of my friends their only problems are knowing hos hooking up with who or if anyone is trying to get on their girl/boyfriend ..
And another thing that kinda angers me at times is that were not poor. Were FAR from poor. My dad is LOADED, I mean fucking loaded.. we got two $5000 TV's, 8 tv's in total, 3 computers (+ rents are getting me my own laptop), 2 houses (lol our second house is only 30 minutes away), 5 cars (only 3 people in our house have licenses.. I'm one of them. My rents each have 'summer' cars then they each have 4 wheel SUV's for winter.) etc. So some days I just wish my parents could help me out a bit more ya know? I know they're trying to teach me that I have to be independent and manage my money yadda yadda, but it just gets hard having to work 5x a week and keep my marks up in school..
My mom actually yelled at me the other day for always being in a rush. she was like 'Omg Lewie I jsut wish for one day, one day that you would slow down!!!' and I wanted to yell back 'Well maybe if you gave me a break from work so I could get caught up on shit I could!' .. all I could do though is give her a glare and roll my eyes.

*Emma: *It sounds like you got it worse than me! .. alot of my "problems" are kind of pathetic.. I hope things get better for ya soon.. very soon. You really need some sort or type of break from everything.. 

*Jaime: *omg thank ou so much Jaime  I fucking love you!!! 
Just a few things -
Actually my avg. is only 82 now that I found out they take yoru average for only a specific 5 courses.. which means that I'm just barley on the higher end of the marks they're asking for. Uni stuff is going so much better (will talk about it below!). Omg the nano would be amazing!! 
Can't go to bed earlier or do the gym afterschool .. normally I have to work afterschool until 8, and then at 8 I gotta do homework/prep for the next day. Friends understand that I'm really busy all the time so that's not an issue. 

*Bulkmeup: *lol can't do the haircut thing. I'd be stressing over it. I'm going through an 'identity crisis' and need a change!! At one point I was even thinking of certain piercings! bahahaha. Cell phone - no can do. I'm on a set plan so my bill is a set amount each month no matter what. I know uni will be tough, but I think I'll jsut be happier in general. For one I'll actually be in a city that I'm going ot be happy in, and my parents already agreed that they'll be supporting me and that I don't need to get a job for at least the first year! 



Okay Today = SOOOO much better!!! I got fed up with my stupid guidance counsellor he had no idea what he was doing, so I just took the initiative and called the universities myself to get some straight up answers. When I called McGill I got ahold of the administrative admission lady and I was just flirting with her/ making silly comments at the apprpriate times and shit like that and she LOVED IT!! bahaha she was losing it laughing she fucking loved me! At the end of the conversation she was like ' Now if you have absoutely any other questions or concerns you just give this number [insert #] and ask for me, my names Pat.'  So that went over really well. And then Monday I'll call the head of the Nutrition facility in Ryerson and chat her up a bit for make sure I'm being reviewed. And then I made sure I had everything in order to apply to Guelph. And it turns out that I don't need to pay $93 to apply to Guelph!!! Some how, for some reason I was 'exmpted' from the charges?! lol don't ask me how, I atually was arguing with the lady on the phone I was like ' Umm are you sure?! Please double check that becuase I didn't send them any money at all.' haha oh well I'm not complaining! AND I forgot about my T4, it just came in!!! so that's like an extra $300 I'll be getting back from the goverment, so between that and the extra $93 that takes care of so much of my money issues!
So Uni + Money stuff all just sort of feel into place today


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2007)

wow .. that was certainly a long post hahaha.
Oh also forgot to mention that I got to the table at lunch and I took off my coat and Tiffany beside was was like 'OMG Lewie put those away!' and I was like ' Huh??' and she goes ' They almost hit me!!' And she started to point at my pecs. LOL I was like ' ya .. my man boobs are growing bigger  ' and all the girls at the table started laughing .. and then they got right serious and was like .. 'Can we touch them??' hahaha


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Its ok Tom, anytime you want to rant we will listen and then tell you how much better you got it and didnt even know it.....


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2007)

*Feb 22*

*Training - Legs + Shoulders

Squat Stance Leg Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *420lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Squat Stance Leg Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *180lbs* 5 *320lbs* 13, 13, 13
*Pull-Throughs:*
[2/2/1] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 9, 9, 4+5 Lost balance..
*Single Arm OH Press on Smith Machine:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI between arms: *20lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*DB Side Lateral Raises:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI *20lbs* 9, 8 Drop *15lbs* 4
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI between arms: *20lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*Crunch Machine:
*[3/2/2] ~ :45RI: *60lbs* 10, 5+5
 
Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: 20 minutes worth .. FINALLY! And it felt so god!

Fucking Great workout!! Tons of increases, after those leg presses my legs were Jelly! And still currently are ... my shins really hurt though, and not in the good way 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO*Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, pickles, Lettuce, olive oil, yogurt
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, pickles, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 4 - Egg beater, pickles, Lettuce, Olive oil, Yogurt
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, 

*DoubleD:  *LOL thanks man!

Overall alright day, I've been super hungry though and also I've been feeling a bit sick for the last while too. nauseas and the back of my throat hurts.. thought it would of left by now, but I guess not. I hope it goes away soon though.

And on an even better note, after I DRASTICALLY cut down on that potassium supplement and started to eat those pickles (sodium) the chest pains have pretty much left! I got some today for a bit during my workout but that was it!    So I'm REALLY happy about that and I hope it stays this way!
Not really sure how this helped though, considering blood work was fine, so that means my electrolytes should have been fine?? Unless they didn't check for electrolyte imbalance?? hmmm


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Glad to hear about all the increases in weight. And thats on low carbs, nice indeed!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice workout Tom!  



Tom_B said:


> And on an even better note, after I DRASTICALLY cut down on that potassium supplement and started to eat those pickles (sodium) the chest pains have pretty much left! I got some today for a bit during my workout but that was it!    So I'm REALLY happy about that and I hope it stays this way!
> Not really sure how this helped though, considering blood work was fine, so that means my electrolytes should have been fine?? Unless they didn't check for electrolyte imbalance?? hmmm


Yay - so good to hear!!!  

And... hmmm.. they really *should* have checked for electrolyte imbalance - it is basically a 'routine' screen you do on most blood samples... But... judging on their past actions... who knows!!


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Not really sure how this helped though, considering blood work was fine, so that means my electrolytes should have been fine?? Unless they didn't check for electrolyte imbalance?? hmmm



That's what I said in my e-mail!!! We're on the same wavelength


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2007)

*Feb 23*

*Training - Chest + Core

Bench Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 5, 5, 4, 31/2 + 1
*Bench Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *105lbs* 10, 9, 8
*Cable Flies:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *20lbs* 14, 10 DROP *10lbs* 11 
*Parallel bar chest dips:
*[No real Tempo] ~ 1:30RI: *Bodyweight* 8, 8, 6+2
*BB Skullcrushers:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI *55lbs* 5+1, *50lbs* 6+1, 41/2 DROP *45lbs* 4
*Stick Crunches:
*[3/1/2] ~ :45RI: *50lbs* 12 *55lbs* 12, 12
*Decline Weighted Crunches:
*[3/1-2/2-3] ~ :45RI: *Bodyweight+45lbs* 12, 12, 10
 
Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: 20 minutes worth 

Another Great workout! Lots of increases and LOL I figured out why I wasn't able to do those dips before, I decided to watch myself int he mirror this time while doing them .. I was doing them all wrong!! I was going WAY WAY too low. hahahah
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - Sweet Tarts (Dex + Maltodex), Rice cakes (ran outta sweet tarts  ), whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, skim milk, rice cakes, Chocolate lucky charms cereal
Meal 3 - Egg beater, rice cakes
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Whey, oat bran, quick oats, 
Meal 5 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Whey, oat bran, quick oats, 
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, 

Thanks guys! 

Okay it's offical I can no longer watch movis / go to a movie theatre. Last 5 times I've tried watching a movie I always fall asleep half way through it!! Happened again (thats why I didn't post this last night) .. and it was the prestidge I really wanted to see that movie!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better. IMO, that no salt stuff should go 

Prestiege was a nice movie. worth watching . Too bad you missed it. I guess what was going on, though


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Glad you are feeling better. IMO, that no salt stuff should go


Agreed!! Why not just use a little regular salt?! 


Tom-Tom: I don't go to the movies either... not just because I don't get a lot of time to... but also because I can't stand to sit still for 2-3 hrs!! 



ps: yay for dips!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2007)

*Feb 24*

*Training - Back + Shoulders + Core

Bent Over BB Row (supine grip):
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *125lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Bent Over BB Row (supine grip):*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *95lbs* 11, 11, 11
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *110lbs* 13, 10 DROP *100lbs* 4, DROP *90lbs* 2
*Seated DB Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 5 *35lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6
*Seated DB Press:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI *25lbs* 11, 10, 10
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *15lbs* 13/13, 13/13
*Cable Crunches:
*[3/1/2] ~ :45RI: *120lbs* 12, 12
*Weighted Planks:
*~ :45RI: *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 1st set for 1 minutes, 2nd set for 50secs
 
Cardio: 
12 minutes of intervals
3 minutes incline walking
Stretching: None

And once again this was a sweet workout! Couldn't stop shaking for hours afterwards.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey, apple, 
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey, egg beater, 
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil, oat bran, 
Meal 5 - Egg beater,  vodka...
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi (for my mix).

Didn't post this last night because I went out. Didn't get in till 2:30am. Fun night hahaha, Tonight was also the first night where I was randomly like ' Okay ya I'll drink.' Normally if I'm going to drink I need to know a day in advance and the day that I drink I get right paranoid and will eat basically nothing throughout the day. 
I didn't have alot at all though!! I spaced it out perfectly so I had a nice buzz all night 
Also I umm .. smoked some as well tonight. (I always do right before I drink.. that way I don't have to drink alot. LOL but I do so little .. like 2 hoots got me WHACKED! hahaha I'm a lightweight). And NO CHEST PAINS!!! None! So they were either:
a) Anxiety attacks
b) I made sure I didn't have an SF energy drink tonight, So it could have been all the caffeine/ingredients of that in combination with the weed .

I think it may have been anxiety all along though because right before we left for the party my heart started to race and started to beat a bit faster/stronger.


I use like the most tiniest amount of that no salt stuff now .. so little!! After I use up the two bottles I got alyign around I was thinking about starting some sea salt.
And LOL ya Emma I know what you mean, whenever watching a movie I sometimes feel it's a 'waste' of time and I could be doing things to get my caught up on everything I'm behind in...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Normally if I'm going to drink I need to know a day in advance


 



Tom_B said:


> I didn't have alot at all though!! I spaced it out perfectly so I had a nice buzz all night






Tom_B said:


> I think it may have been anxiety all along though because right before we left for the party my heart started to race and started to beat a bit faster/stronger.


May have just been the anticipation of it all 



Tom_B said:


> And LOL ya Emma I know what you mean, whenever watching a movie I sometimes feel it's a 'waste' of time and I could be doing things to get my caught up on everything I'm behind in...


If you are behind things, then yes make sure you catch up on them. But if you have time, and want to see it, then might as well see it. I always say this, when the movie is off the theatre, remember you will never get to see it on the big screen again... ever  and for some movies, thats the whole enjoyment of them.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2007)

*Feb 25*

*Training - OFF

* Stretching: 20 minutes worth
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, egg beater, Peanut butter, Lettuce, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, egg beater, Peanut butter, Lettuce, pickles
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, yogurt, fish oil, pickles
Meal 4 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, diet pepsi, 

Hey Adrian!! Well another thing is that because I get so little sleep, anything where I'm just sitting and relaxing .. I fall asleep. It's the same thing as if I'm watching a movie in class, I fall asleep.

So deload starts tomorrow. Then to help the whole deload process I'm going to have a cheat on Friday 
Then I think what I'm going to do is run this program for another 6 weeks... I've seen such great gains in strength and physquie. What I might change though is maybe once or twice a week instead of doing my 20 min cardio cooldown I may do 10 min or so of intervals, just to keep my aerobically conditioned to some degree.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2007)

*Feb 26*

*Training - Hammies + Lats (Deload)

Deadlift:
*[3/0/1] ~ 2:00RI *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *200lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI *55lbs* 5 *95lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*DB SLDL:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *30lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio: 10 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes

Its a good thing I'm doing a deload this week .. starting to get the cold bad, during those deadlifts my nose would not stop running! I was also thinking back two years ago when I was just barley able to SUMO deadlift 115lbs for reps. Now 200lbs is light to me for a regular deadlift 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey,
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey, egg beater, 
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil, egg beater 
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Egg beater, Celery, Broccoli, cabbage, button mushrooms, bok choy, onions, green peppers
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink.

Didn't post last night because yesterday I went out with my mom and she bought me a new laptop, printer, and this memory storer key thingy for University. So I spent most of my night getting it set-up/transferring things from the old laptop over. Was up till 12:30am doing everything  and I still got some programs to install / the printer!


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new laptop.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2007)

*Feb 27*

*Training - Core + Cardio + Rotator Cuff

**Weighted V-ups:
*[3/1/3]: *Ankle weights + 35lb plate* 11, 11, 9
*Stick Crunches:
*[2/2/2]: *55lbs* 8 *45lbs* 12, 12

*Cardio: *40 minutes total
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
1.5 minutes at 5.5mph with 1% incline
7 minutes of intervals 30 at 11mph with 1% incline // :30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1.5 minutes at 5.5mph
10 at 7mph
10 minutes on Stepper at level 60 HR got up to 168BPM here..
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

*Rotator Cuff: *Same old, same old

Wow, first time I've done Cardio in almost 2 months! I thought I would have lost alot of my conditioning, but I managed to keep most of it.. I'm certainly not where I use to be, but for someone who hasn't done cardio in almost 2 months I'd say I did fairly well 
But Today made me realize how much I hate cardio and am SOO glad I haven't been doing it..
  
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fish oil, oat bran, whey, egg beater
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey, egg beater, fish oil
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Egg beater, Celery, Broccoli, cabbage, button mushrooms, bok choy, onions, green peppers, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Celery, Broccoli, cabbage, button mushrooms, bok choy, onions, green peppers, olive oil
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,

 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink.

Combo of 4.5 hours of sleep + A Cold + Doing cardio for the first time in a while + Getting druged up at the dentist and having them stab up with needles = one shitty day.

Was sooo tired, and felt like I was just going to pass out all day. Even driving to and from moncton was a hassle. It took everything in me not to fall asleep behind the wheel..


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

I like the cardio conditioning!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2007)

*Feb 28*

*Training - Quads + Shoulders (Deload)

ATG Squat:
*[3/0/1] ~ 2:00RI *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5  *145lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Standing OH BB Press:*
[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI *35lbs* 5 *55lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Leg Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *270lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Upright DB Row:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *20lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio: 15 minute cooldown
Stretching: 20 minutes

Hammies are soo sore and I don't know why!! I think it was those DB SLDL's I did on Monday .. but I went sooo light! Oh well.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, oat bran, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - Skim milk, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey,
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey, egg beater, 
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil, egg beater 
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Egg beater, Celery, Broccoli, cabbage, button mushrooms, bok choy, onions, green peppers, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups.

Thanks DoubleD! It use to be a bit better than that  LOL

Alright day .. Had to go get fitted for my tux and all that jazz today.
And I found out the girl I was suppose to be going to prom with isn't going to prom anymore!! GUH .. so I gotta find someone new.

But other than that it's actually be a relaxing day! I got the day off of work AND I got no homework!! I was going to catch an early night tonight, but I just found out that the next season of America's next top model premieres tonight!  and I can't miss that!

Oh also I've decided to cut out diet pop from my diet and not take an energy drink everyday.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 1, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Oh also I've decided to cut out diet pop from my diet and not take an energy drink everyday.



I guess I'll just have to tell Sarah and Marilyn at SND to cancel their order of SF pirhana for you    lol

boo to cardio. I feel you about the whole getting back into it thing. I remember what it was like doing the biking/walking for the millenium challenge after not doing any in the summer and then the bulk

e-mail tonight. So glad you're going to take it easy!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2007)

LOL well, it's mostly the diet pepsi I'm cutting out. I just mean I'm not going to have a SF energy drink EVERY day .. maybe 5 a week or something (lol so practicaly everyday..) But I drink 'Rockstars' now, not piranha's! Rockstar is the same price except it's double the size, and double the ingredients!

Did cardio again today, actually wasn't too bad. Heart heart got up to about 170, fuck was I ever sweating!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2007)

*March*

*Training - Cardio + Core + Rotator Cuff*

*Cardio: *41 minutes total
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
21 minutes of intervals (10mph for 1 min then 6mph for 2 min)
10 minutes on Stepper at level 60 
5 minutes at 3.5mph with 5% incline

*Landmines:
*[Just Slow and Controlled] ~ :50RI: *Bar + 35lbs* 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8),
 *Machine Crunches:
*[2/2/2]: *50lbs* 10, 10, 8+1
 
*Rotator Cuff: *Same old, same old

Cardio went alot better today! .. and dear god, do I dare say it?? I actually kind of enjoyed it  Was sweating like mad!
  
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, fish oil, oat bran, whey, egg beater
Meal 3 - Yogurt, lettuce, Peanut butter, oat bran, whey, egg beater, fish oil
Meal 4 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Egg beater, Celery, Broccoli, cabbage, button mushrooms, bok choy, onions, green peppers, olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Celery, Broccoli, cabbage, button mushrooms, bok choy, onions, green peppers, olive oil
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,

 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink.

God some people are so fucking ignorant, I don't know why I bother sometimes.

So last night I got an hour nap, then this morning I slept in 3 hours, and then at lunch took another hour nap. I just completely skipped school today to catch up on sleep and just relax and unwind. It was soo nice.
Last deload workout and MY CHEAT tomorrow!!!  Then Saturday and Sunday will be completely rest days and I'll be back at it on Monday for another 6 weeks.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2007)

*FUCK YES!! I GOT A DATE TO PROM WITH ONE OF IF NOT THE MOST HOTTEST GIRL AT OUR SCHOOL!! **
*


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet got a good date that sounds awesome Tom.

Try and stay out of those other forums and stay out of nonsense topics like that. Just seems to lead to trouble. Besides dont let things like that get to you, hell you know who your friends are here and who isnt.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2007)

Yup here she is!! (the one with brown hair)





And thats a BAD picture of her! It doesn't even truly show how pretty and tall she really is (or how fucking huge her rack is!! haha)

And yup I'm staying out of there. LOL the one time I ever post outside of the journal/diet/training section that happens!! Just my luck hahah


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

If single ya I'd definitly tag it. Nice work!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 2, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Yup here she is!! (the one with brown hair)
> 
> 
> And thats a BAD picture of her! It doesn't even truly show how pretty and tall she really is (or how fucking huge her rack is!! haha)


Oh... don't I feel good being one of the only females to be reading this thread now.... Cause, you know... judged on our racks and all... makes a girl feel special...


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 3, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Oh... don't I feel good being one of the only females to be reading this thread now.... Cause, you know... judged on our racks and all... makes a girl feel special...



  well put 

Even as straight females, both you and I know Emma how "prestigious" it is for a guy to go to the prom with a girl who has a "big rack". It's a status thing.

Note: I say this because I'm jealous of her


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice prom date  


Just keep the psychic out of it


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL Emma and Jaime I knew you were going to say that!! hahaha
But hey, in the end I am a male, and what does a male like more than a nice rack?  LOL
And really if you think about it, I'm promoting healthly body image by saying that. Nothing nicer than a women with some Curves on her! mmm Tyra Banks probably has the ideal body, she's perfect! She's not some bone thin model, she's got curves in all the right places, and she loves her food! And theres nothing hotter than a girl who can eat! hahaha
Seriously though I love Tyra, she has such smoking hot body and a great outlook on body image and I think it's amazing how she's battling the media on what 'beauty' is. Me and Kerry sometimes skip school and go to my house just to lay in my bed, spoon and watch Tyra. Her and Oprah are our role models! bahaha we bring them up every day whenever we get the chance, even during classes! LOL the teachers are always so confused and they're like ' What does Oprah have to do with this?' hahaha

And ya Adrian I'm going to try and keep the psychic out of it, LOL I already told her that we'll defiantly be getting on each other at the after parties and she was like ' YES! ... if you haven't noticed I've already checked you out 10 times since we started talking.'  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2007)

*March 2*

*Training - Back + Chest (Deload)

Bent Over BB Row:
*[3/1/1] ~ 2:00RI *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *85lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Incline BB Press:*
[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Seated Cable Row:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *70lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12
*Cable Flies:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *10lbs* 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio: 10 minute cooldown
Stretching: None

And thats the last of the deload workouts!

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, creatine
*Peri/PWO* - whey, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 3 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder
Meal 4 - Yogurt, lettuce, Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 5 - Tuna, oil
Meal 6 - And then it began...

Had a cheat tonight with friends .. started at 9pm and continued till 2am. It included:
Protein bars, Cereal, Pop corn, candies, chocolates, pizza, wontons, poutine, Pickles, mini eggs, pop, milk, potato wedges, cake, ice cream, cookies, Oreos, Pie, Doritos, ... LOL basically 100 dollars worth of food ... literally.
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups.

So Me, Kerry and Luke (Kerry's younger brother), had a food-a-thon! We went out rented some movies and GORGED on food!!! Luke wanted to see how much I could eat, he didn't believe me I could eat as much as I said I could .. LOL I certainly proved him wrong!
Omg we just kept eating and eating .. Luke and I both ended up puking once and Kerry was dry heaving!! The fact that we had all that food in our tummies, and we were laughing non stop really hurt! hahaha. It was a really good night 
And then this morning when I woke up I was hungry .. and I saw the leftover ... I ended up polishing the rest of it off


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2007)

*March 3*

*Training - Stretching*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - 2 cups of fiber 1, cup of milk, protein bar, 1 tray of belgim chocolates, 1 tub of chocolate waffer things, 1 box of oreo cookies, 1/2 a 2L tub of Ice-cream, 1/4 a big bag of doritos
Meal 2 - Tuna, fish oil
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, cocoa powder, wheat bran, strawberries
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, Whey, Olive oil
Meal 5 - Tuna, fish oil
Meal 6 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, Whey, Olive oil
Meal 7 - Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, cocoa powder, wheat bran, strawberries

GUH! Cause I'm not bloated and having huge tummy aches?? I am!
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Really didn't do anything .. lazed around, rubbed my bloated belly, cleaned my room, showered, naped, then went out for a few..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2007)

Just a bit of progress pics .. 
i've decided next week I'll do what I've been doing, with the one refeed. Then the week after that I'm going to experiment and try more frequent refeeds.. (3x a week) . See what happens and if I get leaner...

*I tried taking a pic out in the dining room but the lighting was all fucked. It was really washing me out, hell it doesn't even look like I'm tanned in that pic! I'm completely washed out..
Then I tried in my sisters room, but it was too dark.. and I didn't want to turn the light on considering she's sleeping in the bed behind me, and I didn't want to wake her... But these pics give a general idea of what I'm looking like (remember too I just had those cheats the last two days so I'm kinda softer than normal .. weighed myself today and I'm only .5lbs heavier than what I was so that's not too bad.)


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

My computer is so shitty I cant really see those pics, so sorry that I cant comment. 

BTWdont you hate deloads!!! I feel so worthless that week.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 4, 2007)

1) Your abs are friggin' awesome. The pictures aren't so close, so I can't see the detail, but I'm sure it's there. If/when mine are ready by summer, we're gonna STEAM UP the BJC! 

2) "But hey, in the end I am a male, and what does a male like more than a nice rack?" --> Umm...I'm pretty sure there's at least one thing a gay male appreciates more than a nice rack. Hence the gay part, lol. 

3) PROTEIN BARS!!!! WOOO! The allmax ones?? HELLS YA!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2007)

*Mar 4*

*Training - Nadda .. was too lazy to even stretch lol*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Whey, Egg beaters, Fish oil
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Whey, Egg beaters, Fish oil, pickles
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, cocoa powder, wheat bran, strawberries
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok choy, Broccoli, green peppers, onions, button mushrooms, cabbage, celery, 
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok choy, Broccoli, green peppers, onions, button mushrooms, cabbage, celery, 
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, Peanut butter, cocoa powder, wheat bran, strawberries
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*DoubleD - *LOL dont' worry the actual pics are shitty. I don't know how to get good lighting, or resize them. But if you drag the mouse over the pics and click it should be able to zoom and enlarge the pics..
Actually I really liked the deload (never though I'd say that..) . Normally I HATE having to rest/deload .. but this time I really didn't mind it. I think my body really needed it, and I was actually considering taking one more complete day off tomorrow .. but then the urge to deadlift took over  hahaha

*Jaime - *lol why thank you. It's so weird to be referred to as 'having abs' let alone 'awesome abs'  .. I've never ever had anything close to abs in all my life .. I literally store all my fat in my stomach. I think I sent ya better quality pics in the e-mail since I was allowed a larger file size!
LOL yes you caught me .. there is something that I like more than a large rack  And yup the protein bars were Allmax !! I think I had 5 or 6 in total lol. I still have an entire box in the freezer though! hahah

Pretty boring day .. kinda sat around all day .. literally. It was so weird not having anything to do , or homework to get caught up on or anything like that.. nice, but weird.
Then I had to work 6 hours, and now I'm at home and have been watching TV for the last little bit.

Workouts start up again tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2007)

arg ... add even more Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, strawberries and cocoa powder to Meal 6 .. couldn't resist .. still soo hungry..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2007)

*March 5*

*Training - Legs + Chest

Deadlift:
*[3/0/1] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *245lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4+1 fucking grip ... *225lbs* 5
*Squat Machine:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *210lbs* 10, 10, 10
*GHR:*
[No real tempo] ~ 1:00RI: *BW+10lbs* 8, 61/2, 41/2 *BW* 7
*DB Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 11, 11, 10
*Incline DB Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI *30lbs* 9, 9, 9
*V-bar tricp pulldown:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45R: *40lbs* 15, *45lbs* 13
 
Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: 20 minutes worth ..

And I'm Back!! Great workout, AND it was the first time I've ever done weighted GHR! Fuck ya!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, egg beater Oat bran, Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 3 - Oat bran, egg beater, Apple, Whey, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Egg beater, Whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil,
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Omg It's 12am and I just got in .. I was at a psychic .. so fucking freaky. You guys would have no idea how dead on she was with everything .. like it was insane. I can post some of the stuff she told me tomorrow if anyone would like to know, but at one point she started to shake and couldn't breath and had to stand up and get away from me .. she said I have HORRIBLE anxiety attacks, and I always worry over them, and that my heart starts racing and that I get light headed and dizzy .. she said either tomorrow or the day after I'm going to get a really really bad one and that I need to stay away from stairs. She said I'm going to be so dizzy but I don't need to panic I just need to go sit down, open a window and just focus on breathing..

But anyways I need to get to bed! I probably won't be going to school in the am tomorrow lol, but apparently I'm friggin not going to university is what she said .. she said I applied to 3 universities (which I did) and that I'll get accepted into 2 of them, (one of them being Ryerson!!) ..but I'm not going to go, and I'll be getting into fashion / modeling.. I'm actually kinda stressed that she said that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn tom-tom!! Your abs are REALLY dropping fat like crazy - YAY YOU!! Congratulations on the glute-ham raises too!!! YEEEEHAAAAA!!!

Sounds like things are going fantastically for you at the moment!! (eeples - with the exception of the 'probably panic attack' in a stairwell in a few days?!  )


Hope you got some sleep!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2007)

Abs are comming along very nicely!  A 6pac should be yours soon! 

How much info did you give the psychic before she made her predictions? 

Those GHR's are awesome.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 6, 2007)

*Mar 6*

*Training - Back + Legs + Core

Weighted Pull-ups:
*[No Real Tempo] ~ 1:15RI: *BW + 20lbs* 4 , *BW + 10lbs* 6 , 5, 4, 3+2
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 8, 8, 6
*Seated Cable Row:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *90lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Leg Ext:
*[2/0/1] ~ 1:00RI: *55lbs* 11, 11, 10
*Leg Curl:
*[2/0/1-2] ~ 1:00RI *55lbs* 11, 9, 7+2
*Landmines:
*[No Real Tempo] ~ :55RI: *Bar + 35lbs* 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8), 12 (6/6)
*Crunch Machine:
*[2/2/2] ~ :45RI *50lbs* 12, 12, 8
 
Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: None..

Another great workout .. also the first time I've ever done weighted Pull-ups! Whoo-hoo!! I just wish the Pulldowns went a bit better .. 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, quick oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, egg beater Oat bran, Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, apple, fish oil
Meal 3 - Oat bran, egg beater, Apple, Whey, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Egg beater, Whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil,
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*Emma - *Thanks you Emma! It's crazy the kind of results I'm seeing from this type of training  I LOVE IT!!

*Adrian - *I told her nothing! It was crazy some of the things she knew .. that crazy. Like for instane, me and Kerry were planning on going up to Moncton this Weekend or next to sneak into Triangles (the gay bar), I was going to get plastered drunk and she would stay sober and drive us home in my car, even though she doesn't have her license (I let her drive me car all the time anyways, she's good). Well the physic goes ' You and a friend of yours ... a girl.. someone with naturally dark hair but it's blonde now (kerry's dyes her hair blonde) .. are planning to go to Moncton soon .. I'm only telling you this becuase it can prevented .. don't go. Theres going to be a crash, theres going to be drinking and driving, even one beer is too many!' And then she kept emphasizing how even one is too many, and how bad the crash will be .. like near death type thing .. And then she knew random stuff like how my mom always sleeps in my sisters beds with them and not my fathers, and she told me that I go on a type of forum online that has to do with bodies.. and people encouraging others to build there bodies and be healthy. Like she knew I came to IM .. theres was a bunch of other stuff too it was just fucked!

Okay super super tired .. didn't have that panick attack today lol, so we'll see tomorrow. Night!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2007)

*March 7*

*Training - Shoulders + Back

Seated BB OH Press:
*[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40llbs* 3 *90lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*Cable Side Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *20lbs* 8, 7, 6
*Seated Face Pull:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *55lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 11, 10, 9
*BB Curls:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *55lbs* 15, 9+3+3 *50lbs* 15 Fuck arms on FIRE!

Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout .. 95lbs for the OH Presses next time!! 
I just need to switch those face pulls .. I can't stand them anymore. Any suggestions? Maybe I could even try them standing..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, Olive oil, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Egg beater, Olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Sooo tired .. Been running around doing a bunch of shit all day. I don't care .. I can't study for my test tomorrow becuase everytime I go to read the papers I fall asleep, or I'll read it and I just can't retain anything I read .. so I'm going to bed really early tonight, and if I fail it tomorrow, I fail it.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2007)

*March 8*

*Training - Chest + Shoulders + Roator Cuff

Bench Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs * 5, 33/4 *125lbs* 6, 41/4+1+1
*Bench Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *105lbs* 10, 8, 63/4 + 4 + 2
*Cable Flies:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *20lbs* 12, 9+3 *15lbs* 12
*See-Saw Press:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*DB Side Lateral Raises:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *20lbs* 9, 8 DROP *15lbs* 6
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI between arms: *20lbs* 10/10, 10/10

+ Usual Rotator Cuff shit
 
Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: 5 minutes worth for my shoulders .. all I had time for.

Omfg, what a shit ass workout. My shoulders were just so sore to begin with .. strength was just shot! I managed to keep the same level of reps for my light shoulder work, but my chest work .. fuck. I got stuck under the bar 3 times while bench pressing! Not a good time..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Tuna, Olive oil, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Egg beater, Olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, tuna, Broccoli, Bok choy, celery, cabbage, Button Mushrooms, green peppers, onions, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, 

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Refeed tomorrow!! mmm food.
And Tomorrow is the last day of school then March break starts! Pretty sure I'm just going for the morning to do a chemistry test then I'm just going to skip the afternoon and take an early March Break 
Also take about coincidence and bad luck! Both my mom and Dad's SUVs and my car each had problems and had to go to the shop between yesterday and today. Dad's cost $700 , mine cost $640 and my moms cost $450 ..


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 8, 2007)

Keep on truckin!    




nota bene   Don't forget to eat buddy.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey tom-tom!  How did the test go? I hope you didn't fail??

And eeples - that is LOTS of money for your car!! Argg... I hope you didn't have to take money away from anything really important?! 

ps: Yay for march break!! WHOO HOO - how much time do you get off?! Do you have anything planned?

Hmmm.... Instead of face pulls:
- trap rows with seated cable?
- high pulls? 
- rear delt fly?
- high cable fly?
- pull aparts?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2007)

Just posting this really quick before I hit the gym ...

*I JUST GOT ACCEPETED INTO RYERSON!!! I'M GOING TO BE IN TORONTO NEXT YEAR!!! 

*OMG I'm soooo happy right now!!! I literally started dancing and breaking it down !!!!! YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! This is what I've wanted for almost 3 years AND IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2007)

*WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*​









*CONGRATULATIONS TOM-TOM!!*​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay!
Congratulations!!!!!​     ​


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Good work brother. I havent been around much. I will do some catching up soon.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2007)

*March 9*

*Training - Legs + Core

Leg Press (High & Wide):
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *470lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Single Leg, Leg Press:*
[2/1/2] ~ :30RI between legs: *230lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
*Squats:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *175lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Weighted V-Ups:
*[3/1-2/2] ~ :50RI: *25lbs plate + Ankle straps/weights + 2.5lbs on the ankle strap/weights* 10, 8, 6+3
*Stick Crunches:
*[2/2/2] ~ :50RI: *55lbs* 10, 10, 10

 Cardio: 20 minutes incline walking
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

GREAT workout, certianly made up for the shitty one yesterday! Legs were fried and some was my core!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Quick Oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Sweet Tarts (Maltodextrin + Dextrose), creatine
Meal 2 - Chocolate Lucky Charms Cereal, Rice cakes, Skim milk, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*Luke - *LOL don't worry, me forgetting to eat isn't too likely to happen! hahaha
*Emma - *Nope none of my money had to go, Parents paid for it all THANK GOD! Got March break for all this week .. mmm I'm going to be sleeping in alot  . And thanks for all those ideas ! I'm going to have to look a few of them up, but right now anything is going to be better than those face pulls! I just can't stand doing them anymore.. or well at least at this point in time.

And Thanks everyone for the congratulations ! I've been sooo happy all day !

Day went pretty well, pretty sure I got near 100% on my chem test .. the only bad thing was I felt like complete shit between meals 3 and 5 .. can we say fucked up blood sugar?! Practically passed out for an hour, my head was spinning, I was STARVING, just ravenous (and still am hungry..) and I felt all icky .. But after Meal 5 it all seemed to go away and I got some energy back which was nice.

Anyways off to sleep! Going to get a nice 6.5 hours of sleep  mmmm


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2007)

*March 10*

*Training - Back + Shoulders + Core

V-Bar Pulldown:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *30lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *90lbs* 3 *140lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI *110lbs* 11, 10, 9
*Bent Over BB Row (pronated Grip):*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *95lbs* 14, 13
*Seated DB Press:
*[3/1/2-3] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 5 *35lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*Seated DB Press:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 11, 11, 10
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *15lbs* 14/14, 13/13
*Weighted Planks:
*~ :50RI: *Bodyweight +45lbs* 2 sets held to failure
*Decline Weighted Sit-ups:
*[3/1/2] ~ :30RI: *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 12, 10

 Cardio: 12 minutes total
2 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
1:30 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
:30 minutes at 11mph with 3% incline
1:30 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
:30 minutes at 11mph with 10% incline
1:30 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
:30 minutes at 11mph with 5% incline
1:30 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
:30 minutes at 11mph with 5% incline
2 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Another really good workout. Was really happy with the Pulldowns 
I also think I'll do that session of cardio about once a week or so .. should be all I need to maintain my conditioning. I was really in the mood for sprints today! I was surprised I actually went at 11mph with 10% incline !!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bra, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Lettuce, Olive oil, fishies
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Fish oil, Broccoli, cabbage, green peppers, bok choy, button mushrroms, celery, onions
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Egg beater, Lettuce, Olive oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Fish oil, Broccoli, cabbage, green peppers, bok choy, button mushrroms, celery, onions
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Soo tired .. not only did I sleep for 8.5 hours last night, but then I took an hour nap in the afternoon and then after that I've just been out and about running errands and with friends.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope all is well. Diet and workouts look good anyways.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 11, 2007)

*March 11*

*Training - OFF
*
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, peanut butter, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Olive oil, Lettuce
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, Olive oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, fish oil, Fish oil, Broccoli, cabbage, green peppers, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, onions
Meal 5 - Tuna, Olive oil, fish oil
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Fish oil, Broccoli, cabbage, green peppers, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, onions
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Hey DoubleD !!! Ya you've been M.I.A. lately! hahaha. Yup all is well with me, in fact they're better than well, things are great!!  

Did nothing today... just worked.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

I cant say you have did nothing today! Look at that fantastic diet! I have decided I will continue to eat what I do, but work more on proportions!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 12, 2007)

*March 12*

*Training - Chest + Legs

DB Press:
*[3/0/1-2] ~ 2:00RI: *15lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *35lbs* 3 *55lbs* 5, 5, 5 *50lbs* 5, 5
*Decline BB Bench Press:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI *115lbs* 9, 83/4, 6+2
*Cable Flies:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *25lbs* 8, 7, 6
*DB Step-ups:
*[Just Slow and Under control] ~ 30RI between legs: *30lbs* 12/12, *35lbs* 12/12, *40lbs* 12/12
*DB RDL:
*[3/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *35lbs* 12, 12, 9+3 Hand hurt way to much .. had a huge pump and thought my veins were going to explode. It was actually HURTING.
*Cable Crunches:
*[2/1/2] ~ :45RI: *110lbs* 12, 12, 12

 Cardio: 20 minutes total
7 minutes of light Cycling
13 minutes of incline walking

Stretching: Might do some before bed .. probably not though lol

Really good workout, definitely hit some Personal bests in this workout! I just wish those damn Decline Bench Presses would go up .. my chest is just always so fried after increasing those DB Presses!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Quick Oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Sweet Tarts (Maltodextrin + Dextrose), creatine
Meal 2 - Chocolate Lucky Charms Cereal, Rice cakes, Skim milk, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*DoubleD - *LOL thanks .. it's normally not hard at all to maintain my diet, I Love the food I eat !!! Today was hard though .. omg sooo hard. I was craving so much junk. 
Good idea about the portions! So many people get caught up in the 'small' details .. really losing weight comes down to a simple energy equation. "Burn more calories than you consume." It's actually quite simple  You can get REALLY LEAN eating sugar, just so long as you get your protein + some EFA's + some fiber into ya and you got your calories in check. 

Omg hungry once again today! God it's messed, I'm more hungry on my refeed days, than on my low carb days. 

Did nothing today other than go to moncton, but some new shoes, and crave lots of bad foods. I was walking past DQ in the mall and I could SMELL the mint blizzards! omg I had the worst craving, and normally I hate mint blizzards. And then my mom and sisters just finished Mcdonadls .. omg my tummy is growling so bad  I wanted it so bad .. and really I guess I could have, it's not like it's going to hurt me, but I'm just so damn anal retentive about my diet, and the fact that I'm getting piss drunk for St. Patty's day stopped me.

Tired though - going to get some sleep!  Night y'all


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been craving junk food on and off recently as well.. havent had a burger in ... oh .. maybe over 2 years.. time to get meself a big ol' cheeseburger


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 13, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I've been craving junk food on and off recently as well.. havent had a burger in ... oh .. maybe over 2 years.. time to get meself a big ol' cheeseburger


 
Ohhh... am I a "bad vegetarian" if that sounds good to me..?? 

  < -- ehh hhee hee..... damn that is cute!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 13, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Ohhh... am I a "bad vegetarian" if that sounds good to me..??


maybe a veggie-cheeseburger would be a good compromise? 



Emma-Leigh said:


> < -- ehh hhee hee..... damn that is cute!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 13, 2007)

*March 13*

*Training - Back + Shoulders + Core

Weighted Chin-ups:
*[No Real Tempo] ~ 1:15RI: *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 7, 6, 6, 5
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI *110lbs*8, 8, 7
*Seated Cable Row:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *100lbs* 10, 10, 10
*DB Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 12, 11, 11
*Decline DB Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 9, 9, 9
*Weighted V-ups:
*[3/2/2] ~ :50RI: *25lb plate + Ankle straps with 2.5lb plates* 10, 9+1, 8+1
*Crunch machine:
*[2/2/2] ~ :45RI: *50lbs* 10, 6+2+2, 4+2+2+2 Abs were too fried ..

 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 20 minutes worth .. glutes are sooo sore after the DB RDL's yesterday!

Alright workout, wasn't really 'there' for most of it. Was so tired, and I don't know why. Pre workout meal timing was all messed becuase after I got up, ate, and sat around for 30 minutes my eyes started to water and I all light really hurt them and they had to stay shut then I feel asleep on my computer chair for 30 minutes .. and I still had to take my creatine .. 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Olive oil, Lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Mmmm ... a cheeseburger ... 

Not too sure how I like this new diet with the more frequent refeeds .. it's really messed with my digestive tract and I'm bloated/puffy/soft as hell, plus it's reaking havoc on my energy levels .. I'm not liking it. Going to finish the rest of this week and then decide whether or not I want to go back to the original diet.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2007)

*March 14*

*Training - Shoulders + Back 

Seated BB OH Press:
*[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *95lbs* 5, 5 *90lbs* 5, 5, 5
*Cable Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI *20lbs* 9, 8, 8
*Reverse Delt Cable Flies:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *15lbs* 12, 12 *20lbs* 11+1
*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 11, 11, 10
*DB Preacher Curls:
*[3/2/3] ~ 1:30RI: *35lbs* (7 DROP *30lbs* 3), (6 DROP *30lbs* 3), (4 DROP *30lbs* 4)

 Cardio: 15 minutes total
Incline walking and some sprints

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Great workout, can't believe I got up to 95lbs on the OH Presses, they were hard as hell though. Just BARELY got out the last rep on that last set .. it literally took me about 5 seconds to push the weight Overhead. Also liked the Rear Delt Flies alot more that the face pulls.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Olive oil, Lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Okay it's 12:40am .. sooo tired I need sleep. My body has been fucked lately, I have NO energy at all .. I've been sleeping 8 hours + napping throughout the day and I'm still tired.

Hung out with Nicole ALL night (which is why I'm still up .. just droped her off) omg we did EVERYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF TONIGHT! LOL shopping, paying bills, grocery shopping, spooning, cuddling, watching americas next top model, ... *making out* .. hahaha.

Anyways I need some sleep!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2007)

*March 15*

*Training - Legs + Shoulders

Leg Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *420lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8
*Leg Press*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI *320lbs* 14, 14, 14
*DB RDL:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *40lbs* 10, 10, 10
*See Saw Press:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*DB Side Lateral Raises:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *20lbs* 10, 9 DROP *15lbs* 6
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *15lbs* 14/14, 14/14
*Weighted Planks
*~:50RI: *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 2 Sets held for 1:00 Each.
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 10 minutes worth

Phew ! Hard workout this morning.. Legs were fried!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Quick Oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Sweet Tarts (Maltodextrin + Dextrose), creatine
Meal 2 - Fruit Loops Cereal, Rice cakes, Skim milk, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Guh Today was just one of those clumsy bad luck days where you hit and spill everything over and have to recook meals  ... It became especially annoying at work ..
Also I'm very very _*very*_ hungry  .. may eat some more, depending on how well that last meal fills me up..


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

Almost everything I could think of with Nicole, however I could definitly think of some more, I know I know, fuckin old perve.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Almost everything I could think of with Nicole, however I could definitly think of some more, I know I know, fuckin old perve.


 
 I hope you were thinking about them playing CHESS or TWISTER or something just as non-harmful DD!! My tom-tom is much too young and innocent for anything else you may be thinking! 



ps: you be careful tom-tom  Don't go making any 'fortune teller' stories true you hear - it'll be the end of your 'care-free' life if you do!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> omg we did EVERYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF TONIGHT! LOL shopping, paying bills, grocery shopping, spooning, cuddling, watching americas next top model, ... *making out* .. hahaha.



 

But if you're gonna call yourself a gay guy, start acting like it, lol....   <-- you and a BOY


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2007)

*March 16*

*Training - Chest + Core

Bench Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
*Bench Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI *105lbs* 10, 10, 8+1
*Cable Flies:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *20lbs* 15, 12 DROP *15lbs* 6
*Parallel Grip Bar Dips:
*[No Tempo] ~ 1:30RI: *Bodyweight* 10, 10 *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 5
*BB SkullCrusher:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *50lbs* 81/2 , 8, 6+11/2
*Landmines:
*[No Tempo] ~ :50RI: *Bar +35lbs* 8/8 (16), 8/8 (16), 8/8 (16),
*Stick Crunches:
*[2/2/1-2] ~ :45RI: *50lbs* 12, 12, 12
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None..

God I just wish my fucking bench would go up!! I've been stuck for sooo long now .. Oh well. Maybe next routine I'll decide to work more on strength and try out some triples .. (always worked in the past..).
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Olive oil, Lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*DoubleD & Emma: *LOL bahaha! No not thinking like that! All we did was make out for a bit  hahaha. Nothing else! I plan on keeping the virginity for a while longer ! LOL
Oh and then I got another girl that things could start out with .. I'm playing the field! hahaha. 

*Jaime: *Oh trust me I would gladly take a boy if he came my way .. however I got none, but all these girls wanting me ... so I figured I may as well experiment a tiny bit  Kissing is Kissing afterall, that's how I'm looking at it! hahaha


Omg soooo tired today. So so soo tired. Getting DRUNK AS FUCK TOMORROW FOR ST. PATTY'S DAY!! Whoo-hoo!! can't wait going to be awesome!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like we are both stuck on our bench numbers curently


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2007)

*March 17*

*Training - Back + Shoulders 

Bent Over BB Row (supine grip):
*[3/1/1-2] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 7, 6, 6, 6
*Bent Over BB Row (supine grip)**:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI *95lbs* 12, 12, 12
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *110lbs* 14, 10+3
*Seated DB Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 5 *35lbs* 7, 7, 6, 6
*Seated DB Press:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 11, 11, 11
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *15lbs* 15/15, 15/15
*Weighted Planks:
*~ :50RI: *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 2 sets
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

I don't know how I got through that workout.. I was hauling ass big time. No energy what so ever .. was lightheaded, tired .. ugh just bad. But I still managed to increase reps on a few stuff.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, 
Meal 5 - Lots of Vodka ...
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

Omg Got sooo drunk last night .. I could barely even stand! And then I started puking .. omg MUSHROOMS are the WORST thing to ever puke up .. fuck it was soooo nasty! And then I force fed myself some cottage cheese when I got home .. but I puked that up too, so I waited about 10 minutes then had another servings worth .. I always find that if I eat Cottage cheese I'm never hung over in the morning lol. Managed to keep that down!
Overall it was a good night though, nothing special or crazy happened just a good time with some friends!


LOL if you find a way to increase your bench Let me know Adrian! It's starting to really annoy me, I wanted my bench at 150 some time soon.


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

I increase my bench everytime I incorporate more back work. Some heavy ass rows always do the trick for me.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2007)

*March 18*

*Training - OFF*
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, lettuce, Olive oil,
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Egg beater, Olive oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy,
Meal 5 - Tuna, olive oil, fish oil
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*DoubleD - *Ya my rows keep going up .. and I'm actually trying to target my back right now , but my bench still isn't going up 

So I woke up still drunk this morning. LOL you know it's been a good night if you wake up still drunk! hahaha
And holy shit .. I looked L.E.A.N. because I was so dehydrated. Was going to take a pic but I was in no state to work a camera!

I was feeling alright all day .. but then around 6 while I was at work something just hit me. I got so tired and so sick to my stomach .. just felt like puking everywhere. Still feeling a bit shitty .. and I got to go back to school tomorrow .. guh not looking forward to that.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 19, 2007)

*March 19*

*Training - Legs + Chest

Deadlift:
*[3/0/1] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *245lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, 3+1 Guh ... almost ..
*Squat Machine:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI *220lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Weighted GHR:*
[No Tempo] ~ 1:00RI: *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 8, 8, 8
*DB Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Incline DB Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 10, 10, 10
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *45lbs* 15, 15, 15
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None ..

Took me a little bit to get 'into' this workout .. deadlifts were hard as fuck.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Quick Oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Sweet Tarts (Maltodextrin + Dextrose), creatine
Meal 2 - Fruit Loops Cereal, Rice cakes, Skim milk, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

It was HELL waking up at 4:30am this morning .. !! Was soo Tired all day, kept falling asleep during my classes, and all that food didn't help! 
LOL and umm .. I kissed Nicole again today!!! LMAO I have no clue what's happening there! hahaha oh my.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Work on those rear delts alot! If your stickin point is at the top, try some bench lockouts or some heavy ass dips.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2007)

*March 20*

*Training - Back + Legs + Core

Weighted Pull-ups:
*[No Tempo] ~ 1:15RI: *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 6, 6, 4, 4, 4
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI *110lbs* 9, 8, 7+1cheat
*Seated Cable Row:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 10, 8, 8
*Leg Ext /ALTERNATED with/ Lying Leg Curls:
*[2/0/1-2] ~ 30RI: *55lbs* 12/113/4,  12/103/4 ,  12/91/4 + 1/2
*Landmines:
*[No Tempo] ~ :45RI: *Bar +40lbs* 14 (7/7), 14(7/7), 14(7/7)
*Weighted Decline Sit-ups:
*[3/0/3] ~ :35RI: *45lbs* 12, 12, 12
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Holy god, this workout was brutual .. I was just soo tired, I was lagging ass the entire time. I felt like hell... but still managed to push through and increase reps/weight .. I really really need to start getting more sleep.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Olive oil, Lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*DoubleD - *I don't think it's the rear delts that are causing the problem .. I think it's my triceps... I'm thinking about doing some CG benching, along with those bench lockouts. I can barley do 5 dips with my bodyweight and 10lbs! So doing those heavy isn't happening ... my bench has been stuck at this weight now for over a year!!! I'm fucking fed up.


Didn't go to school today. Had a dentist appointment in moncton to get my veener redone. Was just so tired .. got home from the gym and slept for 30 minutes. Got to the dentist and slept for an hour. Then I slept for another 30 minutes on the way home (mom was driving). 
Seriously I don't know what's wrong with me .. but for the last while now I've had really really bad fatigue issues.. I'm just constantly tired. I'm falling asleep everywhere I go.. I got no energy at all, I find it tiring just to walk around my house!.. My body is just burnt out. I'm upping calories slightly, maybe that'll help..


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Its ok.....a high bench is just a number! Be happy with your overall health.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Seriously I don't know what's wrong with me .. but for the last while now I've had really really bad fatigue issues.. I'm just constantly tired. I'm falling asleep everywhere I go.. I got no energy at all, I find it tiring just to walk around my house!.. My body is just burnt out. I'm upping calories slightly, maybe that'll help..


I think more regular rest is whats needed. Also maybe do a week of reduced wo's or just skip a wo or two (and rest as well)


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

jaim91 said:


> But if you're gonna call yourself a gay guy, start acting like it, lol....   <-- you and a BOY



I recall when i first started fooling around, whenever i'd go to my bf's house we'd bust out the blanket...
and like thered be things going on under the blanket....but we both pretended to watch the movie.

good ol days

I'd miss them...if i didnt discover sex


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 21, 2007)

*March 21*

*Training - Shoulders + Back 

Seated OH BB Press:
*[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *95lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*Cable Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI *20lbs* 9, 9, 9
*Rear Delt Cable Flies**:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *20lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 12, 11, 10
*EZ Bar Spider Curls:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *55lbs* 15, 15, 15
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None ..

Really good workout!! I don't know what happened but after that first set on the OH BB Presses, I just got right pumped up! Lots of increases for this workout, WHOOT 100lbs next week for the OH PRESSING !!!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Olive oil, Lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*DoubleD - *True, it's just a number ... but it'd be nice if that number was higher  hahaha. And sometimes I doubt if I even got good overall health 

*Adrian - *Well all over march break I was getting a good 7 - 8 hours of sleep a night + I was have the random naps throughout the day .. and then last night I went to sleep really early and got 7 hours of sleep, but still kept falling asleep throughout the day .. I don't know. I was thinking about skipping Fridays workout, but .. knowing me, it's not likely to happen .. I'm just going to have to suck it up and get on with things.

*DontStop - *hahaha well I'm way past the whole 'under the blankets' thing !! I actually did that too when I was younger! I guess it's just kind of weird for me .. that was the first time I've ever made out with a girl while Sober! hahah different experience that's for sure.. but hey she's super hot, and kissing is just kissing be it girl or guy! So I'm pretty sure it's going to be happening again soon bahaha ! 


Did ntohing at all today .. got 7 hours of sleep, but I still fell asleep during English class, then I fell asleep twice after school as well .. but that's mostly becuase I was reading the most boringest book! It's called 'Wuthering Heights' and I have to have over half the book read for friday ... I literally started to read it at 3:45pm, only took one break at 6 - 6:45pm to eat and then I finished reading at 8:15pm. Between all that time I was only able to read 50 pages because I just kept falling asleep!! Ugh...


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

I am sure you are in much better health than a 250lbs 5 foot 7 guy who just eats burgers everyday! Dont sweat it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 22, 2007)

**Emma plugs ears** Laa laa laaa... I'm not listening to Tom-tom and his 'not so innocent' shenanagens!! 




Tom_B said:


> *Seated OH BB Press:*
> [3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *95lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5, 5



DAMN tom!!  WOW - 100# for overheads?! That is phenomenal!! I am so impressed at that - seriously - that is awesome...  Congratulations! 


For your bench - where are you failing? Top? Bottom? Halfway?  This will give an indication as to what your weakness is so you can tackle it better... Also - how wide is your grip? Wide grip usually = can bench larger weights (as you decrease the distance the bar has to travel... you will also lesson the reliance on your triceps if these are the weak link in you).. So if you do want to increase your bench then try using a slightly wider grip and see if that helps... Plus - look at the path of the bar... where is it going to on your chest (below or above the nipples??).... You should be aiming just at or below the nipples - if you are hitting your chest above this point then the bar is traveling in the wrong path and it will be harder for you.


Anyway.... enough babble... Hope you got a good nights sleep?! Did you manage to read any more of the book or did it simply work as a sleeping pill again?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2007)

*March 22*

*Training - Chest + Shoulders
Bench Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 6, 5, 41/2, 4
*Bench Press Lockouts (Mid-top part):*
[3/1/3/1-2] ~ 1:45RI *155lbs* 3 *175lbs* 1 DROP *165lbs* 1 , *165lbs* 2 DROP *155lbs* 1
*Bench Press**:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *105lbs* 10, 8
*Cable Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *20lbs* 15, 12+1
*See Saw Press:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*DB Side Lateral Raises:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *20lbs* 10, 9 DROP *15lbs* 7
*Upright Rear Trap Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI between arms: *20lbs* 11/11, 11/11
*Weighted V-ups:
*[3/1/3] ~ :50RI: *Two sets of Ankle Weights & 2.5lb plates + 35lb plate in hands* 11, 9+1, 7+1
  
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None ..

GREAT workout! Was able to get a few extra reps out on the Bench pressing, and then the bench lockouts were awesome! I REALLY liked them .. I was aiming for triples, and I should of stuck with 155lbs for all the sets.. but when I used it for the first set I found it fairly easy  . And then I got increases everywhere else as well!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Quick Oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Sweet Tarts (Maltodextrin + Dextrose), creatine
Meal 2 - Fruit Loops Cereal, Rice cakes, Skim milk, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*Emma - *LOL!! And to add to the non too innocent shenanagens I've been playing this other girl and I'm pretty sure things are going to go down fairly quickly !  My god If I was actually straight the amount of women I could have .. LMAO!
Thanks! I'm really excited to try the 100lbs next week! As for my bench I always get stuck about 1/2 - 3/4 the way up .. so I'm thinking about doing some Bench lockouts, think that'll help? Regarding my grip .. I usually have my pinky finger on the inner circle thing .. so it's about an average grip. I'll try going wider next time. And yup I make sure the bar comes down to the nipples/just below . Thanks for all the suggestions/ helping me out Emma! I really want this damn bench to go up .. I'm soon going to be OH Pressing as much as I can bench! NOT COOL !
Yup got a good nights sleep! lol and with all the napping I took I think I got about a good 10 hours worth! I've learnt that in order to read that book I can't be sitting or laying down .. I have to been on an exercising bike to stop myself from sleeping hahaha! (pedaling EXTREMELY slow though  )

Ugh .. all squsihy and bloated today .. I've decided I'm going back to the old diet. This new one isn't working for me at all! It's wreaking havoc on my digestive system (so many days with very high fat = not good for me.) and it's doing nothing for energy/cravings... and I actually feel more pudgy 
So back to the old diet starting Saturday.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2007)

nice work on the OH press .. and ... errm.. nice work on the sexcapades!? 

A good nights sleep can do wonders. Regular works better than trying to play catch up.

I have the ring between my index and middle fingers. But it can be different for different people depending on shoulder broadness.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 23, 2007)

yah looks like you have too much dairy...which is the shit for your digestive system. I think, correct me if I'm wrong, it digests last...which usually causes it to "rot" in your stomach until it goes through your system

something like that


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

I see a 1/2 on that bench there, do you have a spotter?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2007)

*March 23*

*Training - Legs + Core 

Leg Press (High & Wide):
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *470lbs* 8, 8, 7, 7
*Single Leg, Leg Press:*
[2/1/2] ~ :30RI between legs *250lbs* 12/12, 10/10, 9/9 Wow .. just absolutely brutual. Tempo was fucked for the last set on my right leg...
*BB Back Squats**:*
[3/0/3] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 6, 8, 7 I could barley walk before I even did these .. that's why the first set is lower in reps, had to 'un kink' the legs..
*Machine Crunch:
*[3/2/3] ~ 1:00RI: *50lbs* 12, 6+2, 4+2+2
*Cable Crunch:
*[2/1/3] ~ :50RI: *110lbs* 15, 15, *130lbs* 8 **Turned away from pulley** *90lbs* 10

Then some Rotator Cuff stuff
  
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None ..

Wow. Hard workout .. I coudln't walk after those leg presses. This guy was watching me and afterwards say me stumbling and goes 'Can't walk?' And I laughed and went 'Ya that was brutual .. and now I got squats to do !' so he said ' My god man, your TINY, you shouldn't be doing weights like that! Give your legs a break, let them grow, your going to burn them out! hahaha. Arg .. but I think he has somewhat of a point .. not to sure about increase the weights for a while .. Today really messed up my right knee, feels better right now but at the time .. 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Tuna, Olive oil, Lettuce, fish oil
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Olive oil, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink

*Adrian - *Thanks! Really happy about my OH Pressing at the moment. And ya I know regualr sleep would be better .. but right now, that doesn't fit with my life .. gotta take what I can get right?

*Don'tStop - *Hey ! ... Yes I eat alot of dairy but it's not messing with the digestive system, it's actually HELPING. See the issue most people have with Dairy, is there bodies don't contain the digestive Enzyme of lacotse called Lactase (or it doesn't produce enough of it.) meaning their bodies can't break the Lactose bonds apart, wreaking havoc on the digestive system and leaving bacteria to feast on it .. (eg. People will bloat, get gas, get diarrhea etc.). However, the dairy I eat is mostly from Fermented products containing live and active bacterial cultures (The yogurt I eat.) . What happens is, in fermented dairy products (such as Buttermilk, Yogurt and Kefir), there is some live and active bacteria left in the product (the amount and whether or not they are live depends on how the product was manufactured and the level of heat they underwent), these bacteria then feast on the lactose found within the dairy and break it down into Glactose and Glucose, meaning that when you eat it, you body doesn't have to worry about breaking it down becuase it's already been broken down! (Also the bacteria will then eat the glucose lowering the carb count than what is stated on the package, usually by half.) The bacteria then also helps maintain good intestinal flora (along with many other benefits) after being consumed. And with a better intestinal flora, your body just be able to digest things a bit better  

*DoubleD - *Nope .. no spotter. So I got stuck under the bar .. had to wait a bit and roll the bar to my hip bones, sit up and then rack the weight .. 


Ugh boring firday night !!! Soo tired ... I also had a "redline' Tonight ..  I feel soooo sick !!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

hahah.....dude I hate doing that. I have did that with 345lbs before. I was going to try to get it 2 times and only got 1!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 24, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> I coudln't walk after those leg presses. This guy was watching me and afterwards say me stumbling and goes 'Can't walk?' And I laughed and went 'Ya that was brutual .. and now I got squats to do !' so he said ' My god man, your TINY, you shouldn't be doing weights like that! Give your legs a break, let them grow, your going to burn them out! hahaha. Arg .. but I think he has somewhat of a point ..


And have I not been telling you this!!  

 

It is not the AMOUNT of weight you are lifting that is the issue - rather it is the frequency/volume that you are doing... Your legs will grow/ respond AFTER the training (when they are allowed to recover and as they attempt to adapt to the stressor you have applied)... so you might want to sub in a few weeks of infrequent legs training just to let them respond to the kick arse workouts you have been having!!).  And how is that knee now? I hope it is feeling better? 


 


> Ugh boring firday night !!! Soo tired ... I also had a "redline' Tonight ..  I feel soooo sick !!!


Arggg...  yeah... cause that will help you sleep!? 

Hope your saturday evening is more fun!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2007)

i thought the 1/2 meant that you got it halfway up and racked it at the lower pins. I almost got stuck under the BB yesterday 

Sooooo it was a boring friday night and you had a redline to .. um .. keep you up for .. errr.. more boredom???? rather than get rest that you need???


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 24, 2007)

*DoubleD - *Holy crap 345lbs ?! Omg that weight would have CRUSHED me!

*Emma - *Yup I know you grow AFTERWARDS, and next week is alot less volume/frequency. One week I hit the legs with alot of volume/frequency with little chest work throughout the week, and then the next week I hit the Chest with alot of volume/frequency and have little leg work throughout that week  . What I meant when I made that comment is that guy + my knee made me realize that considering my legs are only 19.6", 470lbs on a leg press is a fair amount.. and if I'm not careful I could really mess up my legs. So even though I can keep pushing, and keep increasing the weight, maybe I should slow it down a bit..
No knee pain whatsoever today though. It continued to hurt all through my workout, and it was hell trying to walk on a treadmill (I couldn't fully extend my leg without pain), I was about to stop or hop on a bike when it started to feel better .. and by the end of the incline walking there was no pain. 
Oh Ya I defintely plan on having a better night tonight! Hitting up some random University project in the next town over! bahah should be interesting.

*Adrian - *LOL no .. this is what happened, I DID end up going out, it was with some people that I rarely ever go out with, and I was reminded why .. they're borining as hell! We literally were just driving around all night .. even though there was an open house party going on! But they didn't want to go becuase they 'weren't in the mood'  So they thought it would be exciting to go get some energy drinks, so I told them about 'Redlines' and how they're suppose to be so potent yadda yadda and I've read it's put people in the hospital etc. So we went and got those .. I was the only one who actually drank mine, the others literally had a sip and they didn't drink anymore becuase they were getting 'dizzy'. Then I suggested we just go back to my house (that way at least I could go on MSN and talk with people..) so they stayed for another hour and then left. So I went upstairs, ate a bunch of food and then went to back to my room and went to sit on my bed .. and practically passed out! Slept like a baby, a full 9 hours worth of sleep 
I don't know what it is with my body, but I'm just have a HUGE tolerance to caffeine and energy drinks (I also had a diet rockstar earlier that day.). Energy drinks actually make me MORE tired .. it's weird. The only reason I drink them is simply for the taste, they taste soooo good.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

The 345 doesnt impress me whatsoever. At that time the most I had gotten was like 365 or 370. I dont know if I can ever get back to that. Hell right now I am only hovering around 320!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 24, 2007)

*March 25*

*Training - Back + Shoulders

V-Bar Pulldown:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *300lbs* 5 *60lbs* 5 *900lbs* 3 *140lbs* 7, 7, 7, 63/4
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *110lbs* 11, 10, 10
*Bent over BB Row**:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *95lbs* 15, 13
*Seated DB Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 5 *35lbs* 7, 7, 7, 6
*Seated DB Press:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 12, 11, 11
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI *20lbs* 13/13, 13/13
*Weighted Planks:
*1:00RI: *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 2 sets held for 1:00, 1 set at :40 .
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 20 minutes worth.

Good workout nothing special
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatmeal, apple, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, Fish oil, Oat bran, Apple
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey Egg beater
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Oat bran, whey, Peanut butter, Apple
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy,
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles, SF Energy drinks

*DoubleD - *hahah but still, to have 345lbs fall and be resting on your chest would hurt! Certianly a big difference between that, and 135lbs. 

omg just so tired .. just got in at 1am, I want some sleep  Night was alright .. not what I thought it was going to be like..


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Think of it this way:

Say your best friend steps on you and you two weigh about the same. Well it really isnt going to hurt because you are large enough to support it. However if the same person stepped on a 5 year old kid who weighed about 45lbs then yeah it would hurt them much more. Kind of like how the 345 felt to me compared on how it would feel to you. Kinda funny huh?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2007)

*March 25*

*Training - OFF*
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatbran, Creatine, Peanut butter
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, Oatbran, Peanut butter, Lettuce
Meal 3 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 5 - Tuna, Olive oil
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy,
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles, SF Energy drink

*DoubleD - *True, didn't think of it like that.

mmm I love Sundays. My meals are always 1.5 - 2 hours apart, so yummy 
But now I gotta do a bit of a Chemistry assignment and then hit the bed!


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

I kick ass throughout the week on my meals, seems like as soon as weekends come I suck ass! We had a softball game or 2 today so I was running behind so went to Arbys and had some grilled chicken from there, but it was with bacon! And had to bust ass to work where I had no food, so a buddy had some pizza and offered me some. Had to take it, I was starving! Fuck what a shitty nutritional day! I have some casein protein and almonds on the scheledule for the rest of the day!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2007)

For a while now, on weekends, I've been doing 4 meals a day. Well maybe a lil snack if i'm feeling hungry. Otherwise i feel I am not doing anything else but eating the entire weekend and cant really plan anything without wondering/worrying about my next meal!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 26, 2007)

Poor Lewie and your weekend  But now you have 4 more days to look forward too, and try and have a great one this coming weekend


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 26, 2007)

*March 26*

*Training - Chest + Legs

DB Bench Press:
*[3/0/1-2] ~ 2:00RI: *20lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *30lbs* 3 *35lbs* 3 *55lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4 DROP *50lbs* 1 *50lbs* 5
*CG Bench Press:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *85lbs* 10, 10, 81/2
*CG Bench Press Lockout (Mid-top portion)**:*
[3/1/3] ~ 1:45RI: *105lbs* 3 *115lbs* 3, 3
*Cable Flies:
*[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *25lbs* 9, 7
*DB RDL:
*[3/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *40lbs* 12, 12, 12
*DB Lunges:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI between legs *40lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*Leg Ext:
*[2/1/2] ~ *45lbs* 12
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None

Good workout, really liked the CG Bench lockouts.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatmeal, apple, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, Fish oil, Oat bran, Apple, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Egg beater, Oat bran, whey, Peanut butter, Apple
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,   .... x 2 I COULDN'T RESIST!!! 
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, LOTS OF Pickles, SF Energy drinks, coffee

*DoubleD & Adrian: *The only day I KIND OF have problems with planning my meals are on saturdays ... just becuase I'm usually out and about partying, and I'm not sure if I'll decide to drink that night or not. Other than that, I'm good, I love the food I eat, and it's not that hard to plan out! 

*Jaime: *I certainly hope this weekend is better!!

Had a really good day today, went to moncton to get retainers. (Need new one's since I got one of my veeners replaced), and then I hung out with friends all day.
The only problem is that I've been REALLY constipated ALL day, I mean it's bad! I'm so bloated, my stomach is so distended and rock hard ... but at the same time I'm so hungry and I can't stop eating! omg I've eaten sooo many pickles today, and I doubled up on Meal 6 ...  I just wish I could have a poo! I've tried everything ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2007)

Ugh In So Much Pain!!! What Is Wrong With My Stomach!?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2007)

*March 27*

*Training - Back + Chest + Core

Weighted Chin-ups:
*[No tempo] ~ 1:30RI: *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 7, 5+1  opps .. , 6, 5, 4 
*WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/0/2] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 9, 9, 7+1cheat Was NOT feeling these .. felt like shit.
*Seated Cable Row**:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 10, 9, 9 Alright ... I guess..
*DB Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *35lbs* 9, 9, 8
*Incline DB Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 12, 10, 10 Was suppose to be Decline .. but with the state of my stomach, I just couldn't get into position..
*Landmines:
*[No Tempo] ~ :50RI *Bar + 40lbs* 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8), 14 (7/7) Nearly puked!
*Stick Crunches:
*[2/1/2] ~ :30RI *50lbs* 10, 10, 10 once again, near pukage..
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None

Ugh .. woke up with such a bad distended and bloated belly .. I'm actually weighing in at 145lbs! I got to the gym, and becuase of my tummy I just wasn't in the mood, I was lagging ass BAD, and the chin-ups were horrible .. LOL on the second set I got to 5 reps and then BAM I let out the hugest, smelliest fart .. omg sooo embarassing! hahaha. 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatmeal, apple, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, Fish oil, Oat bran, Apple, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Egg beater, Oat bran, whey, Peanut butter, Apple
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,   .... x 2 I COULDN'T RESIST!!!  AGAIN!!!
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, LOTS OF Pickles, SF Energy drinks, coffee

Well .. I'm feeling a little bit better here now. I still haven't had a good bowl movement and am right cramped up, my belly looked like a was a starving Euthopian child earlier. Fuck I wish I could get one of those 'colon cleanse' thingies done .. ugh.
But yet somehow at the same time I've been starving .. just so hungry .. I had two servings of Meal 6 again tonight! I really need to stop that ... that's about 700 calories, and I ate almost an entire Bag of frozen strawberries tonight ..it's not that I'm afraid of gaining weight, it's just that strawberries are so expensive! hahaha
My bodies weird in the sense that if I overeat it adapts and my metabolism goes through the roof ... but if I undereat my metabolism slows right down (seriously, it's near impossible for me to lose weight..).

I've also been trying to decide if I want to end this routine this week, do a break for about 5 days (ending the break with a food-a-thon :nanner) and then start anew .. or finish this week, and then stick it out another two weeks, end with a 5-7 day break (once againing ending the break with a food-a-thon) and then start a new routine ...
Hmmm... 

Oh PS I also decided to not join Track and Field. My life is too busy/hectic as is, adding something else in the mix just wouldn't work for me.. no point is causing unneeded extra stress.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 28, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Ugh .. woke up with such a bad distended and bloated belly .. I'm actually weighing in at 145lbs! I got to the gym, and becuase of my tummy I just wasn't in the mood, I was lagging ass BAD, and the chin-ups were horrible .. LOL on the second set I got to 5 reps and then BAM I let out the hugest, smelliest fart .. omg sooo embarassing! hahaha.


LOL - hee hee.... I hope you looked 'disguisted' and tried to blame it on someone else...? 

ps: Hmmm... and could your tummy be related to double portions of fudge-tastyness? I know that when I triple dose on the stuff I get icky feelings as a result the next day (yay for fibre  ).... Have you changed anything else? 


pss: Welcome to constant leptin deficiency.... Share in all it's hunger... and the... hunger.... and then some more hunger.... 
psss: Your last meal has NOTHING on my last meal at the moment with regard to cals/quantity... Argg... I really, really need to cut mine down (but it is oh so tasty...  )


psssssss: With regard to the break: How long have you gone since your deload? How are you feeling with regard to overall fatigue? What are you planning for the next rotation? 

And Pssssssssssss: Glad to hear about the track team.... Frankly - running + more stress is the last thing you need....


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 28, 2007)

*March 28*

*Training - Shoulders + Back + Rotator Cuff

Seated BB OH Press:
*[3/0/2] ~ 2:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *100lbs* 4, 31/2 *95lbs* 5, 41/2  Just Decided to call it quits .. these were NOT happening...
*Side Cable Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *20lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Rear Delt Cable Flies**:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 10, 10, 8+1
*Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *60lbs* 12, 12, 11+1
*DB Curls:
*[2/2/3] ~ 1:30RI: *30lbs* 10, 10, 8
*Db External Roation:
*[No Tempo] ~ One arm then the next *15lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*Thumb Down DB Scaptions:
*[No Tempo] ~ One arm then the next *15lbs* 12/12, 4/4 Just too tired...
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: None .. like every other day this week 

Mixed workout .. I went to the gym with my Anterior delts still sore .. I attempted the Seated OH BB Presses .. I just couldn't get in the zone .. I was just too sore and decided to push it.
Rest of the workout went alright ... nothing to crazy or drastic. 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Tuna,
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil, fish oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles, SF Energy drink

*Emma - *LOL I would have .. but there was only one other person on the gym floor and he was practically right beside me, bahaha. There was no blaming that on anyone else!
Tummy isn't due to the recent extra cottage cheese fudge servings .. (I'm sure it's not helping though), it's been like this since Sunday Night  ... and it's still not better today. I went out and bought one of those 'cleansing, detox' things... I'm regretting it now, that's 30 dollars I wasted, and of course I already threw out the reciept so I can't get a refund .. so this better fucking work! Don't think I changed anything else .. I did have a redline friday night, then 1/2 of one Saturday .. but I doubt that's it. Oh wait, starting Saturday I went back to the old diet, instead of the 2 days of Low carbs and then 3rd day refeed .. but I don't see how that could be causing it..
Omg .. this is the only downside to being on the leaner side .. HUNGER! And refeeds do nothing, if anything they make my hungrier hahaha.
For the training I did 6 straight weeks, took a "deload" week (although it was alot more intense than what I intended it to be ..) and now I'm right back into the routine, the end of this week will make another 4 weeks.
Overall fatigue is really bad .. and I'm starting to find some of my lifts have ceased increasment, and I find it really hard to get myself moving in the gym ... so the SMART thing to do would be to end it at this week. But .. as we both know I'm not the smartest, and I plan on finishing this week and then trying to squeeze out one more week .. I shoudl be able to. Then I'll be taking almost a full week completely off and will start alot less intense routine. (4x a week with weights, 1-2x a week of cardio).
mmmm and then during that week of rest I plan on having another food-a-thon .. oh. my. god. I can not wait!!! I've been planning meals in my head non stop hahaha.


Really tired today .. and my tummy is no better. Was able to have a SMALL bowel movement this morning after my workout .. but that's all 
Then went out during the night, had a great time... 

but .. Jaime this is for you hun  ... not sure if you can read this but I'll be calling you tomorrow 7ish your time ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better. Are you drinking enough water along with your food?


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

You know Lewie I would cut out those Iso exercises and start knocking out some compound exercises!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2007)

*March 29*

*Training - Legs + Shoulders

Leg Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *440lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Leg Press:*
[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *180lbs* 5 *320lbs* 15, 15, 15
*Pull-Throughs**:*
[2/2/X] ~ 1:00RI: *40lbs* 12 *50lbs* 10
*Lying Leg Curl:
*[2/0/2] ~ *45lbs* 15
*See Saw Press:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 9/9, 9/9
*Db Side Lateral Raises:
*[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *20lbs* 10, 10
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2] ~ :30RI between arms: *20lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*Cable Crunch (away from Pulley)
*[3/1/2] ~ :30RI: *90lbs* 12, *100lbs* 12, 10
  
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout, certainly alot better than what I've been having! ... oh and *DoubleD *due to the frequency/volume of my training if I were to put more compound movmements in there ..  MAJOR overtraining!! I'd die! hahaha
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Tuna,
Meal 3 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil, fish oil
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Olive oil, Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles,

Well ... messed up day .. didn't get out of the hospital until 11:15pm ..

So I wake up this morning, did my workout .. stomach was messed, really bloated etc. I got home from the gym and jumped in the shower.. I was in so much pain. Like my stoamch was soooo distended. So i got out of the shower and decided I coudln't take it anymore, I told my mom and she wanted me to go to the pharmacy. So I go there and the guy gives me 'Milk of Magnesia' or whatever .. he told me to do a double dose of it right away. So I get home, took 85ml .. waited 3 hours, nothing happened. By this point I just wanted to die. I was in so much pain/discomfort. So I go back out .. I get a Fleet Enema .. I take it .. and the most TINIEST bit came out of me. So then my mom tells one of our workers and she tells my mom she can get me this type of perscritpion laxative that is like $500. It's works RIGHT away apparently. (she can get it becuase her sister uses it.) So she gets the stuff for me .. I take it .. STILL NOTHING !!!
By this point it was 4pm and I had to go to work .. at 7pm they let me off early to go to the hospital, becuase I was in so much pain .. like I could barley move. So i get to the hospital get all registered .. and then between the 3.5 hours before we got into see the doctor the laxative must have all kicked in becuase I went and pooed 6x !!! ..so then we get in to see the doctor and then they give me 2L worth of Enema .. wow. Omg that Cleaned me completely out! ... with all that shitting I'm sooo lightheaded and feel like crap right now. So tired .. (but I certainly feel TONS better than what I was feeling .. fuck what a relief, I didn't poo for almost a week!)

The thing though is .. is that it was almost all lettuce in my "stools" (if you coudl call it that..). Just pieces of lettuce, some green, some purple, some black .. it was fucked. So I told the doctor/nurse afterwards and they were like and you have Chrons disease right? And I was like ' ah .. no, I don't know what that even is ..' They suggested that tomorrow I call up my family doctor, tell him everything and go from there. They suggested I see a gasternolgist and get a colonopsy done .. make sure nothings wrong ..

Ugh .. so Tired/dizzy right now though .. need sleep.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 30, 2007)

Argg.. Tom-Tom... 

Sounds like you REALLY took a beating yesterday... Are you ok now? Did you sleep? Argg... and you are probably REALLY dehydrated - so make sure you rehydrate yourself well ok? And your electrolytes are likely all over the shop too (esp after taking milk of magnesia) so you would be sensible to go and get a rehydrating solution from the chemist (eg: gastrolyte or electrolyte sachets or something similar)... You could also get some gatorade and sip on that....

And crohns'?? Pretty icky thing there... But.... Hmmm.... I don't know... it usually presents as diarrhoea, pain, bloating/cramping, blood in stool... not usually seen as severe constipation like you had.... It is often also seen to cause things outside the intestines too (fever, joint pain, sore eyes)... You should go and get checked for it (cause you need to know if it IS this)... but it doesn't sound classically like the disease.

As for the lettuce...  Ick.... Could be related to the fibre content of your diet (how much are you geting?) .... basically you are not digesting your food due to too much fibre.... 

Let us know what your doc says ok?

And take care...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> The thing though is .. is that it was almost all lettuce in my "stools" (if you coudl call it that..). Just pieces of lettuce, some green, some purple, some black .. it was fucked.


Chew, Chew, Chew your food
Gently as you eat.

Throughly,Throughly,Throughly
The way you're meant to eat!



Seriously you are not supposed to see whole bits of food in your poop. That is not normal. Acceptable exceptions would be a piece of a nut..etc. But you must focus on eating slowly and throughly and must make this a habit. No few quick chomps and then swallow.  make sure it is paste-like  before swallowing. If you are doing that, then you should not see whole bits. If you are seeing whole bits, then you are not chewing properly


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Dude I am glad you are better, but to read an entire thread about poop kinda had me laughin. I know at the time it was no laughing matter, but whenever reading about it I as like DAMN!!!! Hope all is completely better now.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2007)

*March 30*

*Training - Chest 
Bench Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
*Bench Press Lockouts (Mid-top part):*
[3/1/3/1-2] ~ 1:45RI *165lbs* 1 DROP *155lbs* 2 *155lbs* 3, 3
*Bench Press**:*
[2/0/2] ~ 1:00RI: *105lbs* 10, 10
*Cable Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI: *20lbs* 15, 13
*Parallel Grip Chest Dips:
*[No Tempo] ~ 1:30RI: *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 7, 7, 6
*BB Skullcrushers:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *50lbs* 9, 9, 9
*Weighted V-ups:
*[3/2/2] ~ 1:00RI: *Ankle Straps + 5lbs on feet, 25lb plate in hands* 12, 111/2 , 9+3
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline walking

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Great workout! Everything increased ... Well except for that first Bench 
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Quick Oats, apple, creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Sweet Tarts (Maltodextrin + Dextrose), creatine
Meal 2 - Fruit Loops Cereal, Rice cakes, Skim milk, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
Meal 4 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 5 - Lettuce, Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, fish oil

 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink, Pickles

*Emma - *Hey! Ya I'm feeling alot better now, and yup managed a good solid 6 hours of sleep  and to make things even better I wasn't 'fatigued' throughout the day like I normally am, I had tons of energy and did take or even feel the need for one nap!! That was certainly a plus.
Ya I was thinking about getting an electrolyte solution .. but I really can't spend anymore money. I need almost 500 dollars within two weeks, and I had everything planned to THE DOLLAR .. and then I had to go buy all that laxative/detox stuff .. ugh what a waste of $50 ! ...I did not have that kind of money to waste .. so instead I just ate alot of pickles lol. 
Just looked up what Chrons disease is, and ya that doesn't sound like me .. I got a doc app. Wednesday Night, and from there I'll see a gastrolnologist, and probably get a colonopsy... As for too much fiber, that thought definitely occurred to me, especially since my normal bowel movments are so oily, I think it's also interfering with my fat digestion. Not 100% sure though considering there were periods where I was eating alot more fiber (the Fiber 1 cereal + the Metamucil) and I seemed to be fine then .. hmm.

*Adrian: *I don't know how I could chew even more?? It's always in really tiny pieces, I'm not talking about HUGE pieces of anything lol .. besides if it was a chewing thing should my other veggies be showing up? Like the bok choy, broccoli, cabbage etc. 

*DoubleD: *LOL ! No don't worry it certainly is a laughing matter! I'm not shy about this kind of stuff, so me and the lady who came with me to the hospital (a co-worker) were just losing it laughing after I started to get the shits. I was like 'Fuck, so all the laxatives start to kick in right after I get to the hospital !' oh god and the smell ... I felt so bad, because there was only one bathroom there that was unisex, and I had that place stunk the fuck up, whoever had to clean that bathroom/use it after me .. the poor bastards. And then after then put the 2L Enema in me and I went to the toilet soooo mcuh was just flyign out of me, they could hear it through the door and I was screaming 'Oh god the toilets going to over flow I need to do some mini flushed inbetween!' bahaha. Even though I was in ALOT of pain I figured I may make it a bit comical hahaha.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2007)

*March 31*

*Training - Back + Shoulders

Supine Grip Bent Over BB Row:
*[3/1/2] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Supine Grip Bent Over BB Row:*
[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *105lbs* 10, 10, 10
*V-Bar Pulldown**:*
[2/0/2] ~ *110lbs* 15 Bothered my Left shoulder ..
*Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/1/2] ~ *55lbs* 15
*Seated DB Press:
*[3/1/3] ~ 1:30RI: *15lbs* 5 *35lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Seated DB Press:
*[2/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *25lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Upright Rear Trap Flies:
*[2/0/2] ~ :45RI *20lbs* 14/14, 13+1/13+1
*Weighted Planks:
*~ 1:00RI: *Bodyweight + 45lbs*: 2 sets at 1 minute each 
*Single Leged Planks:
**Bodyweight + 25lbs*: 1 set with :30 on each leg
*Decline Weighted Sit-ups:
*[3/1/2-3]: *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 15
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
10 minutes at 6mph with 2% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Stretching: None

Great workout, once again had some good increases  
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatmeal, apple, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Lettuce, Fish oil, Oat bran, Oatmeal Apple, Egg beater
Meal 3 - Egg beater, Oat bran, Oatmeal whey, Peanut butter, Apple
Meal 4 - Yogurt, Lettuce, Oat bran, Oatmeal Peanut butter, whey Egg beater
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,   .... x 2  Fucking Leptin Deprivation..
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles, SF Energy drinks,

Wow Not a productive day at all. Was meant to do a 1000 word esaay, study for two tests I have money, and read 13 chapters in a book .. throughout the ENTIRE day I was able to do one paragraph on that essay.  like I don't even know where the day went. Everytime I turned around, someone was calling me, or someone wanted to hang out, or I had to run errands .. ugh .. will have to squeeze all that in tomorrow somehow on top of the 6 hour shift I have at work ...

On another note, since Thursday night when I got cleaned out at the hospital I've been unable to have a bowel movement and I'm back to being constipated. So I went to a pharmacist today, explained the situation and that I didn't want to get to the level I was before, and he suggested I take a laxative if by the end of the night I hadn't gone. So I'll be taking some milk of magnesia here soon ..
And of course even with all this bloat I'm still fucking starving, and just couldn't resist going back for seconds for Meal 6 .. and honestly I could go for thirds  but I got a headache right now, and honestly I do not have the money to keep eating so much of that cottage cheese fudge concoction..  so I'm just going to go take the laxatives, then get some sleep. So tired and I'm going to have such a fucked busy/rushed day tomorrow ..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

why do you do such slow concentrics?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2007)

OMG LOL I just realized that all this time I've been writing my tempos out like:

[ Eccentric / Pause / Concentric ] When really it should be [ Concentric / Pause / Eccentric ] hahaha my bad ! Thanks for pointing that out for me P-funk!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

yea, but that is still a pretty slow concentric.

You can use a 4 number system to avoid problems between push and pull.....

4/1/1/1

eccentric/iso/concentric/iso


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank P-funk I think I'll start writing it out like that.

The reason I have a 3 count concentric on some of those exercises is today was a "Tension/Volume" workout for my back and shoulders. But generally I stick to a 1 - 2 count for the concentric portion of the rep .. 
I know right now the training I'm doing is "stupid" .. 6 days a week of weights .. but I'm currently not training for anything specific, just the enjoyment of it, and I love to lift ... plus I've noticed MAJOR improvements in my physique and strength.
But it's certainly taken it's toll, I'm only doing one more week, then It'll be a complete week off followed by (I think) a routine with 3 full body workouts a week ... just to really let my body rest and repair from this bloc of training..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG I don't know what the fuck is wrong with my stomach!! .. Ugh I took some of that Milk of Magnesia stuff last night .. still nothing.
*sigh* I'm getting that pregnant, distended, rock hard belly look again.. I feel so gross..
And of course tomorrow morning is Deadlifts .. so if I haven't gone to the washroom by then I'm not too sure how that'll go ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2007)

I write out the tempo wrong as well, but i do it right. Intresting 4number system that P mentioned. I should try that on the new routine.

 strange that you are still having stomach issues. I would think that after the previous poopisode you would be better.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Thank P-funk I think I'll start writing it out like that.
> 
> The reason I have a 3 count concentric on some of those exercises is today was a "Tension/Volume" workout for my back and shoulders. But generally I stick to a 1 - 2 count for the concentric portion of the rep ..
> I know right now the training I'm doing is* "stupid*" .. *6 days a week of weights* .. but I'm currently not training for anything specific, just the enjoyment of it, and I love to lift ... *plus I've noticed MAJOR improvements in my physique and strength.*
> But it's certainly taken it's toll, I'm only doing one more week, then It'll be a complete week off followed by (I think) a routine with 3 full body workouts a week ... just to really let my body rest and repair from this bloc of training..




there is something to be said for having periods of high volume (extensive training) and then alternating them with periods of low volume but higher intensity (extensive training).

Nothing is stupid is it makes sense in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2007)

*April 1*

*Training - OFF

* Stretching: 10 minutes worth ... got some really bad Bicep DOMS.

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter Creatine
Meal 2 -  Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter
Meal 3 - Egg beater, little bit of lettuce, olive oil, Yogurt, fish oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy
Meal 5 - Tuna, olive oil, fish oil
Meal 6 - Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Celery, Cabbage, button mushrooms, onions, bok choy
Meal 7 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, salt sub, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles, SF Energy drinks, Sea Salt, LOTS of pepper.

*Adrian: *Ya It's very strange .. I even took the milk of magnesia last night .. nothing today. I was able to pass two TINY bean sized pieces that were completely green, but that's it...

*P-funk: *LOL thanks man! I thought you were going to rip into me for doing such high volume/frequency training. My problem though is that I rarely will alternate periods of higher volume with periods of lower volume training .. before doing this routine I generally stuck to 4 day splits with about 25 sets in each workout .. But I've been thinking and I really need to give my body some more frequent breaks. So I was thinking after coming off of this bloc I could do a 3 day full body split for 6 weeks, do a de-load and then bump it up to either a 4 or 5 day split ... hmmm not 100% sure. 


Ugh .. fucked day. I look like I'm fucking pregneat my stomach is that distended/painful right now. I just don't know what the fuck is wrong with me ... and I certianly didn't eat enough calories today .. I just couldn't cram it in me ... ugh I just feel so sluggish and tired and drained .. and I keep getting random pains all through my left arm/chest/heart area (maybe anxiety over all this??).. I don't want to jinx myself but I really really hope it's not a blockage .. it seems like it might be though from what I've been reading. When I went to the hospital Thursday night and I pooped those 6x before seeing a doctor it was pretty much all liquid, what would stop the bowel movement would be the feeling of a solid rock hard piece unable to pass ..
And then I got two tests tomorrow, so I get home from work and start to study for those .. and I end up falling asleep ! Just woke up and it's 11:15pm .. guh I'm just so tired and sick..
I'll be calling my family doctor tomorrow morning on one of my off classes from school and letting them know that I can't wait until wednesday night to see him, and that I'm blocked up again. See what they got to say ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 2, 2007)

So I managed to pass a TINY bowel movment today while at the gym .. but the strange thing was, was when I wiped (sorry to be graphic!) there was this fairly long white stringy thing ... hmm..

So I called up the doc office and they got me in right away. Then I sat down and listed to my doctor wonder why I'm so 'weird' and that no 'normal' person eats 6 times and day or drinks 4-5L of water. In fact APPARENTLY this is very unhealthy and he told me the 4-5L of water has to STOP. No more than 8 glasses he says  Wow. Anyways .. so then he tells me he's going to collect a stool sample for parasites ... HMMM TOO BAD I CAN'T FUCKING SHIT YOU IDIOT! So when I brought up that he just changed the subject and started talking about something else .. omfg. So i go up to the hospital to get this parasite testing kit and the women is like ' .. ummm... How are you suppose to do it if you can't produce a bowel movement to begin with??' And I was like ' that's exactly my point, I got no clue what's going on ..' So in the end I had to go to ER and tell the doctor there what's happening and so he gave me TWO perscription laxatives to help me go so I can do the parasite test .. *sigh* Just like every other doctors done, load me up with laxatives.
So now I'm taking this liquid syrup thing + these super potent tablet things that say on the box if I don't have a bowel movement within 12 hours, contact a doctor immediately as this is a serious condition. So we'll see what happens ...

And then I also went out today and bought a Probiotic kit, each drink thing has 50 million bacteria .. so hopefully that helps a bit..


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Tom have you ever had a colonic? You should look into it, how long has it been since your last bowel movement? There must be someone in your area that does it- colonic theropy.Colon Therapy ... keep it healthy, keep it happy.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2007)

*April 2*

*Training - Modified Legs + Chest

Deadlift:
*[3/0/1/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *1855lbs* 3 *245lbs* 1 Wasn't Happening ..
*Leg Pres (High & Wide):*
[3/0/1/1] ~ 2:00RI: *500lbs* 5 *520lbs* 5, 5, 5 *540lbs* 5, 5 Felt like my stomach was going to rip apart ...
*Squat Machine**:*
[2/1/2/1] ~ 1:30RI *250lbs* 8+2, 10, 8+2
*Lying Leg Curls:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *60lbs* 10, 73/4, 63/4 DROP *50lbs* 4 DROP *40lbs* 5
*Superseted with ...*
 *DB Fly:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *35lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Incline DB Flies:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *30lbs* 12, 12, 10
*Superseted with ...*
 *Cable Crunches:
*[2/2/2/0] ~ *100lbs* 12, *110lbs* 12, 8 Alright .. THOUGHT I could stimulate some bowel movment .. no luck
*V-Bar Tricep Pulldowns:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *70lbs* 15 Got to talking with someone so not sure of the RI *80lbs* 15 ~ :30RI - *90lbs* 12
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline Walking

Stretching: None

Good workout considering I was going around with a HUGE belly (was actually hanging over my pants whenever I would sit, which is why I couldn't do the Deadlifts..) . Still made increases.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatmeal, banana, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Fish oil, Oat bran, Oatmeal banana, Egg beater
 Meal 3 - Skipped ... couldn't eat.
Meal 4 - Oat bran, Oat meal, Whey, Peanut butter, Banana, Egg beater, Yogurt, fish oil
Meal 5 - Probiotic drink, Oat bran, whey, banana, Peanut butter, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey bakerboy - Ya I've ALWAYS wanted to get a Colon Hydrotherapy session done .. I was even looking in that "Colonix" kit thing, but found out you can only get it directly from their website .. was thinking about getting it once I turn 19 and can get a credit card of my own.
But I did do some searching and found THESE guys ... they're about a 40 minute drive from me .. not too sure how professional they look. Hmmm .. the only other place is 3 hours away from me. Once I get some of my money issues undercontrol I think I'm going to give them a call ..

--------------------------------------------------------------

So I spent ALL Morning at the hospital again .. those laxatives didn't give me a bowel movement at all. So I was there, they gave me an X-ray and said that I was COMPLETELY full of stools .. so they gave me two enemas to try and clean me out .. they got most of it, but I felt liek there was still a tiny bit up there. The x-ray never showed any fecal impaction or anything .. so they're really unsure of whats causing this. They just keep telling me to drink lots of water and eat fiber and no junk food, and I try and explain to them that I already do that, but they just keep repeating. 
So I told them this is what they did for me last Thurs and it never helped .. so what should I do if I get constipated again? And he's like ' Well just come back here and we'll have to do the procedure over again .. and then probably refer you to a specialist and get a colonopsy done ..' . He said I shouldn't have another bowel movement for a few days considering I'm completely cleaned out .. (I don't believe nor feel like I'm completely cleaned out.)

So for the next little while I'm not going to be eating any vegetables, very little fat .. just sticking to very mushy and easy foods to help my digestive system along .. also LOTS of probiotic yogurt, and probitoic kit drinks ..
God since Sunday I've only eaten about 2000 calories each day .. my stomach is just so messed .. I hope I don't lose to much weight .. hmmm..

Another thing I was thinking is if this maybe could be neurological constipation? Maybe I've fried my CNS? Between this extensive training bloc, my lack of sleep, and those Daily Energy drinks ... I wonder how possible this even is?..


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Tom that place looks legit. The price $60 is pretty good too. Honestly, now that you are cleaned out it would be a perfect time to go. At the very least you should call them (doesn't cost anything to tell them the problems you are having) and ask if they think it would help. It will clean out the walls of your colon. You will feel like a new man after it is done! I wouldn't worry about losing weight and your calorie intake at the moment you may not be absorbing your food properly anyway. I know you are worried about the money- but it's your health- you are a young guy you want to get to the root of the problem.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 3, 2007)

Tom - those colonic places... ermmm... not all that useful.... but you could try it if you wanted.

Some things you should read (and take the knowledge with you to your next consultation):
ASCRS: Functional Bowel Disorders -- Snyder
https://secure.pharmacytimes.com/lessons/200410-01.asp
Emergency Medicine
Irritable Bowel Syndrome treatment options at Mayo Clinic
NGC - NGC Summary

But you REALLY need to book yourself into a gastroenterologist... this is NOT normal and it needs to be seen to.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah man I'd get that taken care of by all means possible.  If I were you I'd probably stop the weights and 7 meals a day thing for the meantime too.  I know it'd be hard we all love to lift but it's probably better for your recovery right now if your CNS isn't pushed to the max every day and your digestive doesn't have to process slow-digesting foods 7 times a day.  I mean, this sounds like something needs to be addressed...it's one thing to push through something like a cold but this sounds a little more serious.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2007)

*April 3*

*Training - Unscheduled Rest day ...
*
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Woke up late + when I woke up, my stomach was jsut too much .. no way in hell was I going to be able to do a workout. So I ate a bit of breaky then headed straight for the hospital.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oatmeal, banana, Peanut butter Creatine
Meal 2 - Oat bran, whey, Peanut butter, egg beater, fish oil, banana, probiotic drink
 Meal 3 - Oat bran, whey, Olive oil, Egg beater, fish oil, banana, probiotic drink
Meal 4 - Probiotic Yogurt, fish oil, tuna
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, Pickles, SF Metamucil

*Bakerboy: *Well I talked to my parents today about it (as they would be the ones paying for it ..) and my dad really doesn't want me to go through with it. He doesn't want me fooling around with stuff when we don't even know what's orginally causing this issue, so instead he told me to call up a doctor tomorrow and get referred to a specilist .. which does sound more logical, I mean what if this colon cleanse actually makes things worse? (doubt it would ..). But I do plan on getting one done at some point in my life, just so I can say 'Ya I've done it.' and can be a judge as to how effective it really is..
And ya more than likely I won't lose any weight throughout this. My body's fucked, and jsut refuses to lose weight .. it's strange I can eat roughly 2800-3000 calories and not gain a pound however I can then eat 1800 calories and not lose a pound either ..

*Bigsahm21:* Ya today wasn't suppose to be a rest day .. but I woke up and decided there was no way I was going to be able to workout in my state. So I backed off. And my diet has definitely been switched around, sticking to mostly "mushy" type foods, drinking tons of probiotic kit drinks and eating tons of yogurt... Feeling better right now as I type this out. So I may just get through the rest of the week as planned and then take my 5 - 7 day break .. but I mean if I start to feel like shit, or I get constipated again, then definitely going to stop the working out like I did today. I'm just going to go with the flow of things for the next little while..

*Emma: *Hey Emz!! Thank you so much for listing all of those links .. just spent the last 30 minutes sifting through all them .. hmm that pelvic floor Dyssynergia sounds interesting. Would explain all that undigested food lettuce .. just sitting in my rectum? And even with my normal bowel movements that I was having I would feel like 80-90% of the time like everything didn't completely evacuate my system.. I'm calling up the doc to get referred to a specialist tomorrow. Problem is, I'm probably going to have to wait a LONG time to see one ..

Anyways, other than my hospital visit nothing else happened. Went to work and that was it ... I'll be back in school tomorrow, should be interesting considering I haven't been there since last Wed. Wow I'm going to be so fucking far behind ..


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 4, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> And ya more than likely I won't lose any weight throughout this. My body's fucked, and jsut refuses to lose weight .. it's strange I can eat roughly 2800-3000 calories and not gain a pound however I can then eat 1800 calories and not lose a pound either ..
> .



Some people would be very jealous of you for the first part 

And it's ok that your body refuses to lose weight. Maybe it wants to hang on to the muscle you've made, and the little bit of fat you have is just stubborn.

FEEL BETTER!! And text me please whenever there's an update. I love you!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2007)

*April 4*

*Training - Back + Legs

Pull-ups:
*[No Tempo] ~ 1:30RI: *Bodyweight + 10lbs* 53/4 *Bodyweight* 73/4, 7, 5+11/2 Pathetic
*Seated Cable Row:*
[1/1/2/1] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 10, 10 [2/1/2/1] 73/4
*WG Lat Pulldown**:*
[3/0/2/0] ~ 1:30RI *110lbs* 9, 8+1, 7+1
*Lying Leg Curls:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *55lbs* 12, 93/4, 7+ 13/4
*Alternated at a :30RI with ...*
 *Leg Ext:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *55lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Landmines:
*[No Tempo] ~ 1:00RI *Bar + 40lbs* 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8), 16 (8/8)
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline Walking

Stretching: None

Hmm .. alright workout I guess. I don't know what it is but with this workout I've been finding my Chin-up/Pull-up strength is going down, and all the other back work is just so hard to get done..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, banana, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, Olive oil, fish oil, Oat bran, banana, probiotic drink
 Meal 3 - Yogurt, fish oil
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Tuna, Oat bran, Olive oil, whey, fish oil
Meal 5 - Probiotic drink, Oat bran, whey, fish oil, tuna, olive oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter,
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,

Tummies been .. well half and half. Not really good, but not really great. Earlier in the day was great, but right now it feels a bit cramped/clogged up .. and the thing is, is I'm STARVING! Just Sooo fucking hungry all day ..

Also I went to the pharmacist today and they're ordering me off this super powerful probitoc stuff .. one packet has 450 BILLION active cultures in it! (The drinks I'm currently drinking only have 50 million, and all the other pills the store has only have about 2 million). So I'll be picking that up tomorrow.

And I'm sooo far behind in school. Omg go today and I got in total 2 assignemtns, 2 tests, 2 presentations, 1 chem lab, 1 quiz, a booklet to read. Fuck ... this long weekend all I'll be doing is catching up, no partying for me  .. espiecally since I also took on an extra 9 hours at work this week .. (I need the cash .. desperately. I'm beyond broke ..)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 4, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hmm .. alright workout I guess. I don't know what it is but with this workout I've been finding my Chin-up/Pull-up strength is going down, and all the other back work is just so hard to get done..


Rest tom... One of the first signs that you may be 'pushing' it is that your lifts start to go down...

Take it from the walking wounded..... You don't want it to get bad...




Seems like we all suck at the moment.... Hope your day is better today.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Rest tom... One of the first signs that you may be 'pushing' it is that your lifts start to go down...
> 
> Take it from the walking wounded..... You don't want it to get bad...
> 
> ...



I know I really do need the rest .. but I honestly believe I can pull out another 3-4 days. It's just this particular workout that I find has been sucky for the last 2-3 weeks .. I don't know what it is. Because I'm progressing quite nicely on my other Back day ...

Ya .. funny how that happens, it seems that when something really bad happens, it happens to us all at once ... 

Love ya Emma xoxox


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2007)

On a side note I'm STARVING .. god I just want more cottage cheese, I would KILL for more .. but I'm so scared about my tummy... guh.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd eat some cottage cheese too, but alas, I would also worry about what it would do to my tummy.  That shit's poison my man.  It bewilders me how some people eat it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2007)

*April 5*

*Training - Shoulders + Chest

Seated BB OH Press:
*[3/0/2/0] ~ 2:00RI : *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *100lbs* 5, 5, 3, 3, 3, 3 
*Cable Lateral Raises:*
[3/1/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 6 DROP *20lbs* 4, 6 DROP *20lbs* 4, 3 DROP *20lbs* 4,
*Alternated at a :15RI // 1:00RI with*
 *DB Flies**:*
[2/0/2/0] ~ *35lbs* 11, 11, 10
*Rear Delt Cable Fly:
*[2/1/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 12, 10, 4+2+2
*Super seted with*
 *Decline DB Flies:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *30lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Decline Weighted Sit-ups:
*[4/0/3/0] ~ :40RI *45lbs* 14, 12, 12
*Attempted Dragon Flags ... :
*[No Tempo] 4 reps, but right shoulders started hurting so I decided to call it quits.
  
 Cardio: 10 minutes total
Incline Walking

Stretching: None

Look at my OH Pressing ! 100lbs for reps, HELLS Yes! Great workout, lots of increases in weight/reps .. however my shoulders really burnt out on the last set of everything, it's a wonder I didn't fuck them up. Going to have to start up some rotator cuff work..
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat meal, banana, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, Olive oil, fish oil, Oat bran, banana, probiotic drink
 Meal 3 - Egg beater, Tuna, Oat bran, Olive oil, whey, fish oil
Meal 4 - Tuna, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey, fish oil
Meal 5 - Yogurt, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, .... x 2
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, VSL#3

*Bigsahm21: *Well I got my wish tonight !! The hunger was just too much and prevailed .. I gorged on Cottage Cheese  It may be "poison" to some, but to me ... omg. Best thing ever !

Well Hectic day .. I've literally been on the run all day, even worked a bit of a longer shift tonight at work ..
I also picked up some of this VSL#3 stuff .. looks promising! (theres a link of the stuff in my "Additionals"
I'm sooo drained though. Just physically beat from lack of food, checked my weight this morning .. 140lbs, which means I'm down 2.5lbs since Sunday  (I'm also leaner ..) ... Hunger has been _*crazy*_ all day, and at the end of the day it got the best of me.. I caved and had a second serving of my cottage cheese concoction thing. BUT the good news is theres no horrible stomach cramps, bloating or distention !  Now Mind you I still have yet to pass a bowel movment since they cleaned me out Tues, but maybe thats normal and I gotta wait a bit to let the bowels 'fill up' ?? .. Here's hoping.
Also .. I won't be eating Easter Dinner this Sunday with my family becuase
a) Current tummy stuff .. I know that if I sat down to dinner I would just completely lose control, and gorge and stuff myself, probably eating till I puked. I want the stomach to 'heal' up a bit more before I do something like that..
b) I'm having my own 'food-a-thon' next weekend. (well hopefully, if all things work out.)

Ok but now I'm off to bed - LONG WEEKEND!! whoo-hoo , that means sleeping in tomorrow ! And only two more workouts before my well needed/deserved rest, which then means I'll be getting to sleep in for over a week straight


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

I took a look at the last workout and all I see is CRAZY!!! I know the feeling!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, it is a shame having to pass on Easter dinner. Hopefully the rest will make you feel better.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2007)

*April 6*

*Training - Legs 

Leg Press:
*[3/1/3/0] ~ 1:30RI : *180lbs* 5 *270lbs* 5 *360lbs* 3 *450lbs* 7, 7, 7, 7
*Single Leg, Leg Press (High & Wide):*
[2/1/2/0] ~ *180lbs* 5/5, *270lbs* 12/12, 12/12, 10/10
 *BB RDL**:*
[3/0/2/0] ~ *45lbs* 5, *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 I just stopped .. didn't like these at all.
*DB RDL
*[3/0/2/0] ~ *60lbs* 8, 8 *50lbs* 12
 *Machine Crunch:
*[4/0/2/2] ~ 1:00RI *50lbs* 12, 8+2, 4+2+2+2
*Dragon Flags:
*[No Tempo] ~ 1:00RI: 6, 6
 
 Cardio: 20 minutes total
Incline Walking

Stretching: None

Another great workout !! Holy shit .. I can't believe it, I actually was able to do Dragon Flags today! First day ever being able to actually do them, damn they're brutual, abs are so sore!
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat meal, banana, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, fish oil, Oat bran, banana, 
 Meal 3 - Tuna, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey, tiny bit of vegetables
Meal 4 - Tuna, Oat bran, Peanut butter, whey, tiny bit of vegetables
Meal 5 - Yogurt, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, .... x 2
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, VSL#3

*DoubleD: *hahah thanks man. I was jsut so pumped for the 100lb OH Presses!

*Adrian:  *I know .. Turkey dinner .. potatoes, turkey, dressing, bread, cake, pie, gravy ..  


So I slowly incorportated a few more things today .. went alright. Tomorrow I'll be trying to eat closer to mainteance and will add a few more veggies + Cottage cheese + Fats .. see what happens ..
(I still haven't pooed yet  . God I haven't had a bowel movement of my own in 3 weeks now .. fucking weird.)


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2007)

I pooed this morning 

(yes this is a silly post, but I'm just sooo happy !! )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe you'll be able to have some of that Easter dinner after all


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2007)

So I offically have a six pack of abs  .. I've just gone around flashing them to the family and they were all like holy crap ! When did that happen?! ... and once I bring out the lowest two, I'll have an EIGHT pack 

PS .. went to a party tonight, did something I shoudln't of  am now home and have eating 1KG of cottage cheese, 600G of strawberries, some banana, lots of wheat bran, cocoa powder, SF syrups and 1TBSP of peanut butter .. lol will post in the morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 8, 2007)

YAY FOR POOP!  Hee hee... But seriously - Congratulations Tom-Tom! Sounds like things are settling down a little?! 



Tom_B said:


> So I offically have a six pack of abs  .. I've just gone around flashing them to the family and they were all like holy crap ! When did that happen?! ... and once I bring out the lowest two, I'll have an EIGHT pack


WHOOOTT!!!! Good for you!  That is FANTASTIC! 



> PS .. went to a party tonight, did something I shoudln't of






> am now home and have eating 1KG of cottage cheese, 600G of strawberries, some banana, lots of wheat bran, cocoa powder, SF syrups and 1TBSP of peanut butter .. lol will post in the morning.


 Soooooo goood (I am going to have this in about 2 hrs too!)

Hope you have a good easter Sunday!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2007)

*April 7*

*Training - Back + Chest
**Alternated at a :45 after first Exercise, then 1:30 after the Second then Repeat*
* Supine Grip Bent Over BB Row:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 8, 8, 7, 63/4
 *DB Press:*
[3/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *30lbs* 3 *50lbs* 8, 8, 61/2, 6

*Alternated at a :30 after first Exercise, then 1:00 after the Second then Repeat*
 *Pronated Grip Bent Over BB Row**:*
[2/0/2/1] ~ *105lbs* 12, 11+1, 10
*DB Press
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *40lbs* 12, 12, 10

*Alternated at a :15 after first Exercise, then :45 after the Second then Repeat*
  *Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *55lbs* 15, 13
*Cable Flies:
*[3/0/2/0] ~ *20lbs* 15 *15lbs* 10+5

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**BB Curls:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *50lbs* 15
*Tricep V-bar Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *85lbs* 15

*Stick Crunches
*[2/0/2/2] ~ 1:00RI: *50lbs* 12, 12, 12
*Dragon Flags
*[No tempo] ~ 1:00RI: 6, 5

 Cardio: None
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

That was one hell of a workout! Lots of increases, and byt the time I got to the third alternating set I was sweating and my chest/back was just fried. And then the core work destroyed my abs, I absolutely love those dragon flags, hard as fuck.
Overall I really liked this workout and may use a layout like that for my next routine ... hmm maybe
Quads + Shoulders
Chest + Back
Hammies + Lats
Gotta do some thinking though.
 
*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat meal, banana, Creatine
*Peri/PWO* Whey, Skim milk, creatine
Meal 2 - Egg beater, Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, wheat bran, cocoa powder, Peanut butter, fish oil, Yogurt, Oat bran, Banana, 
 Meal 3 - Egg beater, Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter
Meal 4 - Egg beater, Yogurt, oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, tiny bit of veggies, Fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter, .... x 4 LOL

_Macros for the Day:
3590 calories
88G of Fat (19G sat.)
368G of Carbs (40G of fiber)
350G of Protein
++ All of the Wheat Bran, Cocoa powder, Metamucil, SF Syrups, Veggies, that I don't Calculate.
_  
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF Metamucil VSL#3

*Emma: *I know I was so excited to actually poo, so were all my friends  we were all so happy! LOL Although this mornign I woke up and it was just the 'hard nut' stuff again  The only thing that bothered my tummy the other day was possibly the Peanut butter after increasing that .. going to cut it back down a little. And of course I May have overdone it on the Cheese LOL, omg in Total I had 1.125KG of Cottage Cheese yesterday  Oh well, for some reason when I got home I got right upset that I had lost weight earlier in the week and was like " O I know how to solve that, FOOD ! " 

LOL I was just a mess last night, was so out of it. At one point mom was like ' God I wish you would eat dinner with us tomorrow .. you dont' have to worry your stomach isn't big ..' I was just like ' Yes mom I know my stomach isn't big at all, I have abs. (and this is where I flashed my stomach), it's just I don't want to be eating gravy and all that with my stomach how it is. Plus I know once I started to eat that food I would lose control and eat wayyy to much and I want to make sure my stomach is feeling it's best before I do that. Which she understood ..
BUT I also just found out guess how were having our dinner?! At the Restaurant today, while it's open, while me and dad are WORKING and it's during the supper hour. !!  even if I wasn't with the stomach problem I wouldn't want to eat it anyway. It would basically be me sitting out front taking a few bits of my meal, having to run back to the kitchen cook up a few orders, run back out front to the table take a few more bites of my food, run back to the kitchen to work etc. No fucking way I'm doing that. And dad would be doing the same thing! Oh my family  . Oh well I'll have my own little Easter celebration Friday night.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2007)

oh and PS we got 15cm of snow last night, WTF, random much?? Ugh I hate snow, especially when it's waste like this you think it could have waiting until Monday night to cancel school on Tues, but nope.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Tell me about it. It was just 75 here 1 week ago and all of a sudden its fuckin 35 degrees here! Talk about horrible.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2007)

*April 8*

*Training - 60 minutes of shoveling Snow, cause that's a good time *

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna, Lettuce, Olive oil
 Meal 3 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna, Lettuce, Olive oil
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok Choy, Broccoli, Green Peppers, onions, Celery, button mushrooms, cabbage, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok Choy, Broccoli, Green Peppers, onions, Celery, button mushrooms, cabbage, fish oil
Meal 6 - Creamed Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, Salt Substitute, VSL#3

*DoubleD: *This weather is just messed! Were getting another 2cm of snow tonight, and then by Tuesday it's going to be 11 degrees..

Did another increasement with the veggies, all seems to be alright  bit bloated/ retaining water though from all that cottage cheese last night.
Also I realized that I ate ALL of my cottage cheese last night, and since it's Easter all the grocery stores are closed. So I went to some sort of convince store that was open and all they had was those 250G tubs of creamed Cottage Cheese, so I picked up one and some strawberries (cause I ate all those too) to tie me over until tomorrow. (and thankfully my parents gave me some spare change to get this, as I literally have like 21 cents to my name.) Hopefully it tastes good, gonna have it in a few minutes.
Other than that and then snow shoveling I worked and slept all day .. omg just so burnt out today, all through work I felt like I could have dropped at any second. It was too much energy to even talk hahaha.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2007)

*April 9*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna, 
 Meal 3 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna, 
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok Choy, Broccoli, Green Peppers, onions, Celery, button mushrooms, cabbage, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok Choy, Broccoli, Green Peppers, onions, Celery, button mushrooms, cabbage, fish oil
Meal 6 - Creamed Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter ... x2
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, Salt Substitute, VSL#3

Omg boring day, didn't do anything except homework and errands ! .. and holy fuck I really really gotta stop doubling up on the Meal 6. Seriously, I wasn't even necessarily STARVING like I normally am, I really could of done tonight without it. But yet I still ate it because I am a   ..  .. Oh well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 10, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> I really really gotta stop doubling up on the Meal 6. Seriously, I wasn't even necessarily STARVING like I normally am, I really could of done tonight without it. But yet I still ate it because I am a  ..


You and me both tom-tom...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2007)

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna
Meal 2 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna, 
 Meal 3 - Yogurt, whey, Oat bran, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Tuna, 
Meal 4 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok Choy, Broccoli, Green Peppers, onions, Celery, button mushrooms, cabbage, fish oil
Meal 5 - Hamburger, Tuna, Bok Choy, Broccoli, Green Peppers, onions, Celery, button mushrooms, cabbage, fish oil
Meal 6 - Creamed Cottage Cheese, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Peanut butter 
 
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, Salt Substitute, VSL#3

*Emma - *Whoo - hoo I managed to resist tonight  LOL the main problem I have with doubling that meal is the cost of it! I don't have that kind of money, strawberries are so damn expensive  I spent nearly 20 bucks on them this week alone...

Really borning day, school and work. And even though I've been resting I'm still tired as hell .. can't stay awake and my mind is just going. I can barley speak without mixing up my words or just doing stupid non common sense stuff around the house. I'm losing my mind.

Going to probably do a VERY VERY light workout tomorrow .. not sure though.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 10, 2007)

If I were you I'd do a little cardio, tops.  I did a high volume period like you just did once and didn't unload well enough, and it hurt me a few weeks later.  I'd recommend a good week of rest, maybe a little cardio, but no weights, it'll help you in the long run.  You won't believe how strong you'll feel in the weight room next week!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 13, 2007)

Everything ok Tom-tom?? It is not like you not to post...  

I hope it is because you are just taking it easy rather than anything icky or stressful...

If you get the time - Let us know you are ok!?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for checking in on me Emz 

I'm reading this right now, having a hard time breathing,feeling nausea, rubbing my pregnant looking belly, and continuing to take glances that the remaining $150 worth of food on my bedroom floor ...

Lets Just say me and a friend had a very unscheduled, spur of the moment food-a-thon LOL .. 
Oh and I'm not at school becuase it's cancelled and were getting another 15 - 25 CM of snow ..

Will post last two days / more details later today after I digest some of this food <burp>


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2007)

Tom, this is one of the books my doctor said is good.  Amazon.com: Safe Uses of Cortisol: Books: William McK., M.D. Jefferies


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2007)

*April 11*

*Training - DELOAD
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* Squats:
*[No tempo] ~ *45lbs* 8, *95lbs* 15, 15
 *Decline Bench Press:*
[No tempo] ~ *45lbs* 8 *75lbs* 15, 15

*Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *One Arm DB Row: *
[No tempo] ~ *25lbs* 15/15, 15/15
*Standing BB OH Press
*[No tempo] ~ *40lbs* 15, 15

*Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *DB RDL:
*[No tempo] ~ *25lbs* 15, 15
*WG Lat Pulldown:
*[No tempo] ~ *50lbs* 15, *60lbs* 15

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**High Incline DB Curl w/ rotation at top:
*[No tempo] ~ *15lbs* 15/15, 15/15
*Tricep V-bar Pulldown:
*[No tempo] ~ *50lbs* 15, 15

*V-ups:
*[4/0/3/1-2] ~ 1:00RI *Ankle weights + 25lb plate in arms* 15, 10, 9

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Light and Easy, very easy.

*Diet -*
Normal  
 *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups, SF Metamucil VSL#3

*Bigsahm21:  *Don't worry this workout was very very very easy  .. I know I had defintely started spilling over into the over training category towards the end of my last routine .. I'm making sure this break is actually a break! My body needs the rest. LOL it'll be interesting to do cardio next week, considering I haven't done any realy cardio in about 2.5 months!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2007)

*April 11 & 12*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1 - 4: Normal
Thursday Night - Friday night:
... 150 dollars worth of junk food.
Were talking - Cinnamon rolls, doritos, chips, marshmellow fluff, ice -cream, cooking dough, cake, cheesecake, chocolates, oreos, sugar cookies, poutine, fries, chicken balls, soo guy, egg rools, chicken strips, potato skins, cheese & chives, cheeseburgers, donughts, muffins, cereal, protein bars, bars, macaroons, brownies, creme filled cookies, chocolate filled rolls, milk shakes, SF energy drinks ... the list just goes on and on.
I puked I total of three times throughout this 24 hour food-a-thon .. which is damn good considering the sheer mass and volume of food/liquids I've consumed! And it's not like I ate and then puked right afterwards, I ate and would lay down for 2 hours or so .. try to drink some water and then it would all come up  so I learnt on the second day don't drink so much water!http://www.vsl3.com/VSL3/default.asp

See the original plan was friday night (tonight) me and a friend were going to go ut and get a bunch of food and watch some movies. Well Thursday came around and there was a 25cm snow storm warning in effect, so I called up my friend and was like ' what do we do if all the stores are closed tomorrow??' So we decided in the spur of the moment to just do the food-a-thon that night!
So we did .. and I ended up passing out on my bed with a box of sugar cookies in my hands and a cookie half bitten in my mouth LOL not lying!
So I woke up the next morning and still had so much food left over .. and I've literally been sitting here all day eating, just fucking eating all this food. Well I did go to work for 4 hours...

Ugh it's 12:30am right now .. I've just finished eating even MORE .. and I feel like I'm going to explode .. I just want to lay down and get some sleep, I feel like I'm going to pass out from all this sugar..

PS I thought I would make this journal entry my farwell to me having abs .. *sigh* oh well, I enjoyed their brief visit.
(well they're still here, since my stoamch is rock hard and protruding .. but I expect by the time I wake up tomorrow I'll be all poofy from water.)


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 13, 2007)

So you ate and ate and ate...


...and then barfed.


...And then kept eating?


Impressive, I'll have to try that food-a-thon thing.  Only time I've come clsoe to puking from too much food was at this barbeque last summer.  I had like 3 chicken breasts, 4 slices of brisket, 11 huge ribs, cookies, potato salad, beans, cake, etc. etc...it was to the point where I couldn't stand up straight and could barely walk six hours later.  I'm a champ though, I kept it down.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL ya. I kept it down as long as possible though, try and get those muscle building, leptin restoring calories absorbed 

But in the grand scheme, those three little barfs were really nothing compared to everything I ate ...
I mean we are talking entire cakes, entire cheesecakes, entire boxes of oreos, entire boxes of cereal, 2L worth of ice cream, 24" worth of pizza .. Like it's RETARDED how much I have eaten, it looks like I'm pregnant and I know exactly what you mean about the not being able to stand up straight! lol .. in fact even though I'm certainly NOT hungry .. I'm still craving things. I just went upstairs to taste test the Maple Walnut Ice -cream and cappuccino flavored frozen yogurt in the freezer .. even though I'm dead tired I can't sleep just yet, I just want to curl up in my bed under some blankets with some ice-cream and watch what-not-wear all night but I feel so sick, that I'm almost 100% positive if I tried eating anything else I'd vomit, which I REALLY don't feel like or want to do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2007)

$150 worth of food  thats a lot of junk to be eating in a day or so.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2007)

*April 14*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 2: Tuna, bit of veggies, Egg beater, Yogurt, Fish oil 
Meal 3: Tuna, bit of veggies, Egg beater, Yogurt, Fish oil 
Meal 4: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil

 *Additional: *Green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink, SF Metamucil VSL#3

*Adrian: *mmm it was all sooo good! No regrets! 

LOL okay .. so I eat all that food .. then I go to bed ... I slept for 13 hours, from 2am - 3pm. LOL I felt like a bear hibernating or some shit, stock up on the food and then sleep, sleep, sleep!
I woke up though feeling so rested and my tummy wasn't in pain or all that bloated, I was just really full, and I could tell I was retaining a bunch of water, I'm right poofy. Took me 2 hours after I woke up though to eat .. I just couldn't, like I said I was still really full.

Did Jack shit today .. literally sat around and watch TV, talking on the phone with some peeps, and made a new training routine.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay heres the new routine:

Monday: Workout A
Tuesday: Cardio (mod intesity) + stuff
Wednesday: Workout B
Thursday: Cardio (low intesity) + stuff
Friday: Workout C
Saturday: Cardio (High intesity) + stuff
Sunday: Rest


Rep Ranges with tempo, volume and Rest Intervals:
~ A's: 5x 3-5, [3/0-1/2-3/0-1], 1:00//2:00RI
~ B's: 3x 6-10, [2-3/0-1/2-3/0-1], :30//1:00RI
~ C's: 2-3x 8-12, [2-3/0-1/2-3/0-1], :30//:30RI
~ D's: 2x 12-15, [2/0/2/0], No rests, super seted.

Workout A: (Back + Shoulder Focus)
A1: One Arm DB Rows
A2: Seated OH BB Press
B1: Squat Machine
B2: Decline BB Press
C1: BB Reverse Lunges
C2: Pronated Grip Pull-ups
D1: Seated Cable Row
D2: Reverse Cable Flies
+/- some arm work

Workout B: (Quad + Chest Focus)
A1: Squats
A2: Bench Press
B1: Leg Press (High & Wide)
B2: V-Bar Pulldown or supine grip Pullups
C1: High Rope Row
C2: DB Upright Row
D1: Leg Ext.
D2: Cable Fly
+/- some arm Work

Workout C: (Hamstring + Lat Focus)
A1: Deadlift
A2: WG Lat Pulldown
B1: Supinated Grip BB Row
B2: Seated OH DB Press
C1: Leg Press
C2: Incline DB Press or Flies
D1: Lying Leg Curls
D2: Straight Arm Pulldowns
+/- some arm work


Lots of alternating/super sets happening. I want to try and work on my conditioning for a bit on this new routine .. going to give it a go for 4 - 6 weeks and then probably switch to a 4x a week weight program .. might not though depending on how much I like this. We'll see.
Diet will be High carbs on training days, lower carbs on cardio/rest days. Mondays will probably be a Refeed type day, wanna bring out my back a shoulders. But it'll depend on if I drank over the weekend or not. Just going to play shit by ear.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 15, 2007)

thats over 24-26 sets + possibly arm work... looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 15, 2007)

Ya I know. I'm considering dropping the D's and just moving the C's into the 12-15 rep range ... not sure though, going to test it out tomorrow and see how it goes. Another Factor will be time, so I also gotta see how long one of these workouts would take me.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 15, 2007)

*April 15*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter
Meal 2: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter
Meal 3: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter
Meal 4: Tuna, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, green peppers, onions, fish oil
Meal 5: Tuna, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, green peppers, onions, fish oil
 Meal 4: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut butter

 *Additional: *Green tea, SF syrups, SF energy drink, SF Metamucil VSL#3

Omg just so tired right now ... was at the hospital tonight, becuase of the copious amounts of food I have eaten, I've been in the washroom pooing practically for the last two days. I now have a fissure, lovely just lovely .

Anwyays Back to the gym tomorrow !! Thank god.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2007)

*April 16*

*Training - Full Body (Back + Shoulder Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* One Arm DB Rows:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 5/5, *25lbs* 5/5 *30lbs* 5/5, *60lbs* 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5
 *Seated BB OH Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *30lbs* 5 *35lbs* 5 *40lbs* 5 *95lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Squat Machine: *
[2/1/2/0] ~ *250lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Decline BB Press
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *115lbs* 10, 10, 8

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *BB Reverse BB Lunges:
*[2/0/1/0] ~ Did one leg, rest for :15, do other leg rest for :15 then on to second exercise: *105lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*WG Pronated Grip Pullups:
*[No tempo] ~ *Bodyweight* 5+4, 5+2+2+1

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Seated Cable Row:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *85lbs* 15, 7+5+1
*Reverse Cable Flies:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 13, 7+2+3+1

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**High Incline DB curls w/ rotation:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *20lbs* 12/12, 9/9+3/3
*V-Bar Tricep Pulldown
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *85lbs* 15, 13

*Stick Crunches:
*[2/0/2/2] ~ 1:00RI *50lbs* 12, 12, 12

Stretching: 15 minutes worth

Wow amazing workout. I really need to work on my conditioning, this workout left me breathless and with sweat pouring! I cut down some sets from what the original plan was .. also I'm thinking of switch the Squat machine to leg presses and I maybe need to switch the superset with the Cable Rows, and the reverse flies up .. that was way too hard.
Legs are already sore .. tomorrow will be so moderate cardio, nothing much 30 minutes at most.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, Fish oil, pysllium
Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium
Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

So I've gotten 4.5 hours of sleep the last two nights in a row  Soo ready to hit the sack right now, But I gotta stay up, eat meal 6 (about to go make it right after posting this) and then do a chem lab that is due tomorrow that I forgot all about. It's just been a messed day, got stressfull in the evening, got in this huge fight with a friend from Moncton over MSN, she's just a fucking Headcase and tires to create drama over the tiniest things to make her life more exciting.  Fuck that, I don't need that shit in my life I'm through, that's what I told her and that I never want to see her fucking face again.

Anyways ... on a side note I'm really excited for the program. I think ti's going to go over well, and I'll be able to get my conditioning right back up there again. 
PS - Body is practically back to about 95% of what it use to be before the food-a-thon  ... makes me mroe confident I can have HUGE cheats like these more often without it doing damage. I'm thinking about doing it about once a month  Food is addictive!!!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 16, 2007)

I really like that routine, it looks solid.

"Fuck that, I don't need that shit in my life I'm through, that's what I told her and that I never want to see her fucking face again."

Haha don't sugarcoat it Tom, tell her how you really feel...


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Doing some sick ass tempos there Tom, nice work!

Hey check this out and maybe you can answer this for me. 

Even if trying to drop bf, should I still add about 50-70 grams of carbs directly after a resistance workout?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2007)

*April 17*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 36 minutes total
3 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
4 minutes at 8mph with 0% incline
13 minutes at 6.5mph with 2% incline
10 minutes at Level 55 on Stepper
3 minutes at Level 35 on Stepper
3 minutes at 3.5mph with 5% incline

Core:
*Landmines:
*[No tempo] ~ 1:00RI: *Bar + 50lbs* 12 (6/6), 12 (6/6), 12 (6/6), 
*Kneeling Wood Choppers:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ No Rests: *40lbs* 12/12, 8/8

Rotator Cuff:  4 Total Sets

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout, really good in fact. My heart rate was between 160 - 175BPM for a huge majority of this workout.. which I'm a bit embarassed about. I use to be able to go 8mph on the treadmill for 30 minutes with about a 160 heart rate .. oh well I'll get myself back up there.
I was sweating like mad which I haven't done in a while which is good, LOL may sound weird but I sort of missed having the sweat dripping off yoru face, soaking through your shirt cardio workouts hahaha.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, creatine, caffeine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, pysllium
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter x 2 (comfort food)

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Bigsahm21:* LOL I was just so mad, I literally SCREAMED 'fucking BITTTCHH!' while at my computer right before I told her off. 

*DoubleD:* Good tempos for me?? Look at you! 15 second negatives on bench press, I doubt I could ever do that!
As for you Post workout questions ... well it depends on alot of factors. Such as when your workouts out, what your pre workout meal looked like, what kind of diet method are you trying to utilize (low carbs, calorie reduction, TKD etc.) ...
But for the most part I would say yes, have around 50 - 70G of carbs after your workout (With a mix coming from Skim milk + some dex or something else glucosey). For me I generally have 65-70G of carbs for my pre workout meal, I"ll do my workout, then have some skim milk + whey + creatine Post workout (about 28G of carbs in total), then an hour later in my post post workout meal I'll have about 60G of carbs.
Seems to be working great for me 


Anyways .. really tired, bad bad bad day .. just stress up the ying yang  had a bit of comfort food.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I am cutting calories. Just trying to eat right. I have been doing ok, but can do better! I had some complex carbs before my workout probably an hour or so. So after my workout I had some sugar, in the form of a Monster energy drink. My inital thoughts were, bad, but then I got to thinking, what is more of an insulin spike than an energy drink?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay if your just cutting calories, focusing on eating better and sort of recomposing your body then yes those carbs are a for sure.
As for the energy drink .. hmm .. I wouldn't have it for a PWO carb source .. now don't quote me on this as I'm not 100% sure, but I'm thinking that the caffeine + all those other funky ingredients is actually going to raise Cortisol which is something you defintely don't want Post workout ..

I use to be all for the energy drinks .. but I think they really messed up my body. I've been having 1 or more each day since the summer .. intially I had lost 7lbs within 2 weeks, and I was noticing some great changes, and I found that it had a sort of 'laxative' effect, to the point where if I didn't have one, then I didn't poo that day ... The energy drinks now actually make me TIRED and put me to sleep, I think it messed with my CNS. I had all those bowel issues, and once I stoped them .. well I'm now going around 8x a day (which is probably a sign of something else  becuase that is a bit excessive .. but the fact is that after I stoped them I've been actually able to go to the washroom.) So just be carefull ..


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont drink them all to often, probably 1-3 a week. I enjoy them, but not to the point 1 everyday, I cannot afford it!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

So how are you feeling Tom. 8 times is still better than not being able to go at all.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats some good cardio after that leg wo! my legs are sore for a few days after a lower wo. But towards the end of the previous routine they got less and less sore. With the new routine, the pain is back 

I stay away from drama beyotches. I'm very allergic to drama! 

8 times a day!! wow you are pooing more number of times than you eat  Seriously, I think you need to take things easy for a while and give your tummy a break. No binges for while and keep those future binge parties moderate and far in between.

1 or more energy drinks per day???!!! hmmm.. ya know what we've said about you in the past about being excessive over things  Good thing you've stopped/reduced those drinks.

p.s. I've never had any of those drinks. ever!


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Enough poo talk, whats up Tom?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2007)

*April 18*

*Training - Full Body (Quad + Chest Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* Squats:
*[3/1/3/0] ~ *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *185lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
 *Bench Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Leg Press (High & Wide): *
[3/1/2/0] ~ *450lbs* 8, 8, 8
*V-Bar Pulldown:
*[3/1/2/0] ~ *120lbs* 10, 10, 8

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Straight Bar Pull-in high row:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *80lbs* 12, 12
*DB Upright Rows:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 12, 10

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Leg Ext:
*[2/0/1/0-1] ~ *40lbs* 12, 12
*Cable flies:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 15, 12+1

*Following Three exercises were Trisets 
**BB Curl:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *60lbs* 8, 7
*BB Skullcrusher:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *50lbs* 8, 8
*Dragon Flags:
*[No tempo] ~ 8, 7, 7 (did an extra set)

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Great workout, kept the squats a bit on the lighter side because I've noticed while squatting heavy I kind of roll my hip to the right side .. not good. Gotta work on that. Once again i was sweating bullets by the end .. and I'm still sore all throguh my back/quads/hams/glutes from Monday and Tuesday ..
Love this routine  Just some light cardio tomorrow.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium, sprouted bread
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, Fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Bakeryboy: *For sure, I'm so glad I'm going about 8x a day compared to not going at all!! Much better feeling hahaha .. but the only problem with me going so much is that I've now developed a fissure. I ain't too concerned, right now I'm kind of viewing it as a 'Just add to the pile of things wrong' mentatlity 

*Adrian:  *Ya my legs/glutes are extrememly sore! Gonna do some extra stretching on them here in a few ..lol thanks but I was kind of disapponted in the cardio  .. normally that would have been nothing really to me. Oh well, gotta work my way back up there. 
lol ya I'm pooing practically after every meal .. as for giving my tummy a break, I did that for two weeks, I honestly have no clue what the hell is going on with it. Whatever. So long as it's comign right at this point, I'm fine. LOL those binges will probably be every fourth week now  honestly they're amazing, me and my friends are addicited to them LOL we just talk about them for days and days afterwards and plan the next one. Like I said before .. the reason I was drinking the drinks was for Taste .. they're really yummy...

*DoubleD: *LOL ya for the last 3 weeks it's been nothing but poo talk in here!!

Today was meh .. great workout, skipped my first class just because my head is so .. cloudy. I don't know how else to explain it .. like I'm constantly stumbling over words, I can't walk straight and am tripping over stuff, doign retarded things like I got out of the shower, and took all my dirty close and put them in my fridge, like wtf?! I can't remember things .. I"m just spacing out and it's getting worse. Then after school I looke dup some uni stuff and went out driving with a friend and ran errands with her.

Also I can't Stop EATING! ... omg I just finsihed my last meal, which makes 3000 calories for today and I'm still starving, just hungry as hell! Seriously between the food-a-thon- last weekend, plus all the food I've been eating .. oh my. I don't even want to weigh myself lol. Although I did wear this pretty thin/tight shirt today with some cargo pants and I got sooo many compliments on my physquie. I had girls runing up to my grabbing my ass, groping my chest, asking to flex my arms .. so maybe all that food isn't just going to my stomach - LOL I wish!


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Incredible workout. Tons of supersets! Has to be killer! Like to see that stretching at the end as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks .. it certainly is brutal. Trying to get my aerobic capacity back up to where it use to be before I quit doing cardio for 2.5 months lol.
I listed out my full routine in the last page ..there's still some 'kinks' I'm working through as I go, and exercises I'll be switching up..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2007)

oh ya ... and add another Meal 6 to that diet ..  .. *sigh* damn hunger.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Why not just do a total body workout? Or some type of upper lower? Seems it would benefit you more. It is tough to keep from overtraining with the work your doing.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2007)

These are full body workouts .. I'll be doing it for maybe 4 - 6 weeks and then switch to a 4 day split, possibly upper/lower than.
As for the overtraining part .. this is actually alot less volume than what I'm normally accustomed too! I'm normally doing very very very high volume stuff .. find my body responds better .. plus I like the torture  hahaha.

Oh random side note .. 11 and 12 year old girls do not like veins. LOL my sisters were looking at my arms and like ' Lewie .. you have alot of veins..' and I was like ' Ya? Wanna see something?' and I squeezed my arm so the veins just exploded and then screamed GROSS, looked away and ran outta the kitchen hahaha. I was just upstairs spending some time with my sis's but now 12:00am... lol I really need to get to bed.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha, no little kids dont like em. I remember whenever I was real lean for my contests and I had veins running through my lower ab section. My girlfriend, who was not a little girl, thought it was gross! But she liked my abs! Go figure.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 19, 2007)

*April 19*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 42:30 minutes total
15 minutes at 3.5mph with 12% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 10% incline
22:30 at 3.5mph with 12% incline

Core:
*Weighted V-ups:
*[4/1/3/2] ~ 1:00RI: *15lbs on feet, 25lbs in hand* 10, 8+1, 6+2+1

Rotator Cuff: None ...

Stretching: None...

Well I did this workout fasted .. just sort of experimenting. I felt sick as hell for the first twenty minutes on the treadmill, stomach hurt and even the thought of drinking water was making me gag. Weird.. possibly the caffeine..
And then I was goign to stretch later on tonight after I got off work .. but I decided to take a 5 minute power nap .. which turned into an hour a half nap lol

*Diet -
*Pre workout: Creatine, Caffeine
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers or well an attempt to eat .. couldn't finish it all.
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Just really tired today .. I got home from the gym and was starving .. Meal's 1 -3 were actually all 1.5 - 2 hours apart. Then after school something 'hit' me. I felt like shit, and for some reason i kept getting random whiffs of cheap wine and vodka?? ..
Then I lost all appertie around Meal 5 .. coudln't eat all my meal, got home from work and feel asleep for 1.5 hours ..
I'm feeling a bit better .. appetite is back (but I promised myself I wasn't doubling meal 6 tonight! haha), only thing is, is my face is burning .. it feels like it's on fire, and I got a bit of a headache .. going to finish watching Grey's anatomy, while doing a chem assignment then get back to bed..


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

No Stretching!  

Dude hope your not getting sick!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2007)

*April 20 .. 4/20 !!!*

*Training - Full Body (Hams + Lat Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* Deadlift:
*[3/1/1/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *235lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
 *WG Lat Pulldown:*
[2/1/3/0] ~ *50lbs* 5 *70lbs* 5 *90lbs* 3 *120lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Bent Over BB Row: *
[2-3/0/2/1] ~ *125lbs* 8, 7, 7
*Cable Lateral Raises:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 10, 10, 8

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Single Leg Leg Press:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *250lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*Incline DB Press:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *30lbs* 12, 12

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Lying Leg Curls:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *40lbs* 15, 15
*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *55lbs* 15, 9+3+2

*Following Two exercises were Supersets *
 *Incline DB Curl:
*[2/0/2/1-2] ~ *20lbs* 13/13, 10/10+3/3
*Tricep V-bar Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *85lbs* 15, 15

*Machine Crunch:
*[2-3/0/2-3/2] ~ 1:00RI: *50lbs* 12, 8+2, 6+2
 
Stretching: none ..

Good workout, intensity was lowered on the first two exercises due to how under the weather I've been feeling ...

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium, sprouted bread
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, Fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter ... X 2 !!!

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Didn't post, because well it was 4/20 and I went to a party! Was alright .. nothing really big happened.. went home at like 12 because the cops came and busted up the party.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats up with no stretching?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL no time what so ever, in the mornings I'm running my ass off trying to get to school on time as is. I try and stretch as much as I can, and usually I'll do it at night after I get home from work but some nights I'm just soo tired and want to just sit or lay down ...  I usually get a good stretching session 3 - 4 x a week.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Well 3-4 times a week is probably 3-4 times more than most!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2007)

*April 21*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 14 minutes total
4 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
10 minutes of HIIT 45 at 11mph // 1:30 at 6.5mph)

GPP/Circuti: completed 2.5 x (last round I just did 1/2 the reps of everything)
High Box Marches: 40 (20 per leg)
Med Ball Push ups: 8
Supine Row: 10
Skip Rope: 80
Burpee's to chin up: 7
Feet Elevated Push-up: 10
Cable Crunch, away from pulley: *90lbs* 10
Side Lateral Jumps: 20 (10 each side)
DB Squat Thrusters: *12lbs* 20 (10/10)
Renegade Rows: *8lbs* 10 (5/5)
Planks:

Core:
*Stick Crunches:
*[2/0/2/2] ~ :30RI: *55lbs* 10, 8

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Stretching: None... again 

Pretty sweet workout, worked up one hell of a sweat.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey,
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Yogurt, Lettuce, Fish oil
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, pysllium 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*DoubleD: *LOL ya true that! No matter what though, if something is especially tight/sore I make it a priority to stretch it out.

Umm .. Woke up, was pretty burnt out. Went away after a bit so I decided to go do a short but to the point workout. Was nice .. then went to Moncton for some shopping .. and by that I mean watch my friends shop since I have no money. 
Then I went home .. feel asleep for 2 hours, and now waiting on a friend to pick me up and were going to go rent a movie for the night  should be relaxing. I just did not feel like going out and drinking tonight.. if I get a chance tonight I'll visit some peeps journals!


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Wish I could have a relaxing night! I am so sick of swing shifts! Once I am gone from here I will never get a job thats swing again!!! I wanna be able to sit back and relax!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2007)

Shitty man .. I would never be able to work swing shifts, just too much for me! When do you leave that plant and start working for the chiropractor full time??


PS ... add another TWO servings of Meal 6 to that diet ..  Fuckk...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2007)

what kinda parties you go to where the cops keep comming around to bust it up??


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Around August is the plan. Hopefully anyways, I am not exactly the greatest employee here at the moment. I got told I wasnt goin to have a job, so wheres my inspiration?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 22, 2007)

*April 22*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, pysllium
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, Egg beater, creatine
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter,

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Adrian:* LOL the good ones  nah - see there's only one person who normally has parties, and that's Katie .. so sometimes they get HUGE, with every grade 12, 11 and 10 in high school all at her tiny tiny apartment, they're so bad sometime you literally can't move in the place. And the cops KNOW that's where everyone is ..
But the one on Friday wasn't even all that bad, and they just entered the house without Katie's permission which is against the law.. oh well.

*DoubleD: *LOL no one can blame ya! If I was told they were planning on booting me I'd be doing jack all there.

Omg worse luck ever this morning! So I'm cooking oat bran in the microwave .. it finishes, I take it out and I drop it ... it goes flying all into the dog food, the dog food holder, the cupboards, the dish washer, the floor, the wall ... and all down my left calf (I was wearing boxers) ! Omg the pain .. so now I have 2nd degree burns all down my left calf with boils and bubbles, just what I need  . Dad got me some Chinese cream type stuff which seems to be working really well .. brought it down alot ..
Oh and PS oat bran is probably one of the worst things to try and clean up .. you just can't completely wipe it up because of all the little grain piece things, I had to get a vacuum cleaner, took me nearly 30 minutes.

Other than that I went to work today .. got home and feel asleep for 1.5 hours, just woke up and I'm posting this/eating/watching desperate housewives, then bed again.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Soooo many hot women on Desperate housewives!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2007)

*April 23*

*Training - Full Body (Back + Shoulder Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* One Arm DB Row:
*[3/0/1-2/1] ~ *25lbs* 5/5 *30lbs* 5/5 *35lbs* 3/3 *65lbs* 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5
 *Seated DB Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *15lbs* 5 *20lbs* 5 *25lbs* 3 *40lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Leg Press: *
[3/1/2/1] ~ *450lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Decline BB Press:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *115lbs* 10, 10, 10

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Reverse BB Lunges:
*[2/0/1/0] ~ Do one Leg rest :15, do other, rest :15 on to next exercise *115lbs* 12/12, 10/10
*V-Bar Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *110lbs* 12, 10

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Seated Cable Row:
*[2/0/1-2/1] ~ *85lbs* 15, 8+2+3
*Reverse Cable Flies:
*[2/0/1-2/1] ~ *20lbs* 13, 8+2+2

*Following Three exercises were Trisets 
**Decline Weighted Sit-up:
*[4/0/4/1] ~ *Bodyweight + 45lbs* 12, 12, 10 (did an extra set)
 *BB Curl:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *60lbs* 9, 8+1
*BB Skullcrusher:
*[3/0/2-3/1-2] ~ *50lbs* 10, 10

Stretching: none ..

Good workout .. I just really hit a wall during that super set with the rows and flies, phew so tired! .. No stretching AGAIN .. I just really don't have the time! 

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Sweet Tarts (Dextrose/Maltodextrin), whey , creatine
Meal 2: Chocolate Lucky Charms, Rice Cakes, skim milk, egg beater
Meal 3: Rice Cakes, Oat bran, Egg beater
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, pysllium
 Meal 5: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, pysllium
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, pysllium

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3
*
DoubleD: *There sure are! omg Eva longoria .. fuck she's a hot one.

Really tired, got a total of 4 hours of sleep, and it was a long day at school .. then I had TONS of errands to run ... 
Also my leg has gotten worse  .. it's in huge blisters/boils ..definitely going to scar. On a good note though my income tax came in .. 370 bucks, fuck yes! That's helps me out SOOOO much! 

Now I'm off to watch TV and do an english essay I've been trying to get done for a week now  And hopefully not eat more Cottage Cheese .. I'm still starving  But I'm really really trying to cut down on the double/triple servings I've been having lately lol .. the bod is fine, it's just money! hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2007)

*April 24*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 38 minutes total
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline
28 minutes at 7mph with 1% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Core:
*Landmines:
*[No tempo] ~ :50RI: *BAR + 50lbs* 14 (7/7), 12 (6/6), 12 (6/6)
*Planks:
*2 sets with 45lbs

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout, got a nice little sweat going. And I actually stretches today 

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey,
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, x 2

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Meh nothing exciting .. got hypontized at school today, there was a show. Umm then I went to work, and then went out driving with some friends for a few 
.... and I weighed myself today, 142.5lbs .. and that's with me having some intestinal bloat.. guess I didn't gain any weight since gorging on the food like I have been lately.
I'm still starving! .. ugh .. I might go back for thirds of Meal 6. I managed last night to not even have seconds, but I literally got so hungry I felt sick..and then this morning when I got up my hunger was just horrible, was so nauseas from it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2007)

and I just ate thirds ..
That's 900+ calories in my last meal alone! LOL
omg I can't believe I have forgotten to mention this. My next cheat day will be May 8th .. I'm going to a food convention up in Moncton, over 250 stands!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hunger at that time seems a little strange to me.  I eat my meal 1 and 30 minutes later I'm ravenous...but no matter what I'm never hungry for my last meal of the day, so it's always small.  You sure you're eating enough??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 25, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> and I just ate thirds ..
> That's 900+ calories in my last meal alone! LOL
> omg I can't believe I have forgotten to mention this. My next cheat day will be May 8th .. I'm going to a food convention up in Moncton, over 250 stands!


Don't worry tom.... with the amount I am eating in my last meal these days I know EXACTLY how you feel.... I just can't stop....


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2007)

*April 25*

*Training - Full Body (Quads + Chest Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* Squat:
*[3/1/3/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *195lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
 *Bench Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *135lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5 *YESSSSS !!!!!*

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Leg Press (High & Wide): *
[2-3/1/2-3/1] ~ *450lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Chin Ups:
*[No tempo, bit of a pause at the top] ~ *Bodyweight* 9, 7+1, 6+1

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *High Bar Row:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *90lbs* 12, 12
*DB Upright Row:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 12, 12

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Leg Ext:
*[2/0/1/0-1] ~ *40lbs* 14, 13
*Cable Flies:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *20lbs* 15, 13+2

*Following Two exercises were Supersets *
*Incline DB Curl:
*[2/0/2/1-2] ~ *20lbs* 15/15, 8/8+ 3/3 +2/2
*Tricep V-bar Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *90lbs* 13, 12

*Stick Crunches:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ 1:00RI: *50lbs* 12, 12
*Machine Crunch:
*[2-3/0/2-3/2] ~ 1:00RI: *40lbs* 12, 7+3+2

Stretching: none ..

Good workout, I was finally able to get out all the reps for my bench press!! omfg .. I don't know it didn't take me fucking 6 months to do!? .. 145lbs next week 
Also I gotta watch squats .. I think I may have done something to my right hip. It's fine right now but earlier in the day...Everytime I squat down I really really gotta focus on not letting my hips shift to the right. Going to increase another 10lbs next week, and stay there just for a little bit maybe ..
I also realized how much my conditioning has increase after just one week from this routine! I was barley sweating for this workout, where as last week I was sweating bullets.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium, sprouted bread
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, Fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Bigsahm21: *Hey! .. well I don't think it's for lack of eating .. I'm currently averaging around 3000 calories, and for someone who is 5'9 and only 142lbs, that's quite alot  LOL I'm practically a bottomless pit, and am pretty much hungry 24/7 .. I think why it's always Meal #6 that I'm doubling up on is becuase:
a) The meal is at night, when I'm sitting down, and not out running errands and doing other stuff to keep my mind off of my hunger
and 
b) It's Easily my favorite meal of the day!  SOOOO yummy!  But overall I'm not too too concerned .. it's not affecting my physquie much at all, I'm just bloated/retaining some water from all the cottage cheese.

*Emma: *hahah it's great isn't it! Nothing better than just sitting down and just enjoying bowl after bowl of the cottage cheese mix  And after you keep doing it an realize that it's having no harm on your physquie and if anything is helping your workouts the next morning .. well the idea of it becomes even more appealing.


Umm boring day, just stressed over school from the overload of work I got, but what's new?? hahaha. Didn't have to work today, but I was out and about running errands for a good 3 hours ..
Now I'm ready for bed, and then tomorrow I'm going out for a jog with my friend Kerry! (there's no school tomorrow). Should be nice .. I've never gone running with anyone before, and I very very very rarely ever run outside. Then after were done I'll probably head to the gym for core/rotator cuff work.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I see you tore it up on the bench! Nice work!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2007)

*April 27*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: Hmm .. maybe 40 minutes of jogging outside, maybe longer??

Core:
*Weight V-ups:
*[3-4/1/3-4/2] ~ 1:00RI: *15lbs on feet, 25lbs in hands* 10+1, 8+2, 6+1
*Cable Crunches, away from Pulley:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ 1:00RI: *100lbs* 12, 12
*Kneeling Wood Choppers:
*[3/0/2/1-2] ~ one side, then the next, no rest: *40lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Stretching: None ..

Great workout! .. I ended up not going jogging with my friend becuase she developed a life threatening infection where her wisdom teeth were (had them taken out 3 weeks ago), dentist said she was the 2nd case he had seen 23 years, they had to make a bunch of calls to all these specicilists around the province .. but we weren't worried, the laws of death don't apply to me or her  We always manage to escape near death experiences!! haha (lol literally though, we've both escaped about 6 near death experiences.)

Anyways .. omg I LOVED jogging outside, I wanted to just keep going but I knew I should stop! It's just so nice .. the fresh air, the wind .. the scenery, it didn't even feel that long! Manged to work up a nice little sweat too, I'm certainly going to be jogging outside more from now on.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey,
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Beef, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Shrimp, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

didn't post this yesterday because I was really really busy, I did mange to get alot of rest though - becuase of the no school I got 7 hours of sleep + a 1.5 hour nap after my run. Was sooo nice.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2007)

*April 27*

*Training - Full Body (Ham + Lat Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* RDL:
*[3/1/3/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *185lbs* 5, 5, Not liking .. *SLDL: **165lbs* 5, 5 Better, alot better
 *WG Lat Pulldown:*
[2-3/1/2-3/0] ~ *50lbs* 5 *70lbs* 5 *90lbs* 3 *120lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5 Last rep on both of the last sets were a bit dodgy..

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Supinated Grip BB Row: *
[2-3/0/2/1] ~ *125lbs* 8, 8, 8
*Cable Lateral Raises:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 10, 10, 10

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Single Leg, Leg Press:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *250lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*Incline DB Press:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *35lbs* 11, 11

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Lying Leg Curl:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *45lbs* 14, 10+2
*Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *55lbs* 15, 12

*Following Three exercises wereTriseted 
**Machine Crunch:
*[2-3/0/2-3/2] ~ *40lbs* 12, 10, 10
*BB Curl:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *65lbs* 10, 8
*CG Bench Press:
*[3/0/2/2] ~ *95lbs* 7, 7

Stretching: About to do some before bed.

Really good workout, took me a bit to really feel the SLDL's though. I'm feeling the hams/glutes right now though.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Egg beater, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium, sprouted bread
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, Fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium, sprouted bread
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, pysllium X 3 ! 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Just thought I would randomly post my macros for the day ..
3474 calories
87G of fat (18G sat)
369G carbs (49G of fiber)
317G Protein
++ The creatine, veggies, cocoa powder, wheat bran and SF syrups that I don't record. 

So I went to school today wearing some shorts and a wife beater .. everyone compliemented me. I had girls telling me how hot I was/ wanting me to flex 'my muscles' for them/ them wanting to touch my arms and chest .. even guys were like ' man your fucking huge.' hahaha if fact I was even pulled out of my English class by another English teacher who took me into her class and put me in front of her class saying I was an example of advertisement, and that I could be a model and model for Abercrombie and Fitch LOL. It was a bit embarrassing ..

Soo tired right now though, I think I'm going to do a bit of stretching and then get to bed ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2007)

Also these are just for reference .. took them a couple days ago. Was a bit bloated that day as the night before I had doubled or tripled my cottage cheese meal.
Fat still seems to be coming off even with this mucho eating I've been doing ..


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking ripped Tom.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice job - gotta hand it to you, you have incredible work ethic


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 27, 2007)

Tommy Boy do you notice any ill effects from that much protein?  Aren't you 142 lbs?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2007)

Good job! looks like all your hard work is paying off


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, I wish I had of waited to take the pics yesterday (I took those like Wed), tummy was even more solid. I should get pics of the rest of my body up ... I'm unsure of my Bodyfat, but I've been looking at some pics from natural competitions and comparing myself to them .. and I can guarantee that if I did a week of pre comp prep (sodium/carb load & deplete) and possibly lost another pound or two of fat I'd be one of the more leaner individuals on stage. Not to mention becuase I"m so skinny I need to be leaner than the bigger guys for the same amount of definition .. so I'm maybe around 8% or so?

*Bigsahm21:  *Nope I don't notice any ill effects .. I know it's overkill but the reason it's so high is becuase I had 3 cups of cottage cheese before bed  . The excess went through gluconeogenesis and was turned into glucose .. basically as if I had eaten carbs. Normally on Cardio days I'll aim for 200-220G of protein a day and on weight training days I'll aim for about 230-240G worth ... yes this is still quite a fair amount for someone my size but I find that's what works best with my body.
PS whatever happened to your journal? hahaha

Anyways may post again later tonight .. I'm about to have some drinks here in an hour or so so depends on how wasted I am!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 28, 2007)

Haha I realized my journal has no purpose n this forum.  This is a bodybuilding website...do you guys really care about my workouts which look like this:

50 jumpshots 5 spots around the 3 point arc
30s defensive slides x 15
Mikan drill until I make 50 in a row.
Suicides until I'm dead.

Hahaha.  Maybe I'll start another one and just post my weight workouts (I'm still lifting 5 days a week)


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 29, 2007)

*April 28*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 7 minute Jog to gym .. would sprint the distance between a telephone pole, then lighty jog the distance between two telephone poles.

GPP/Circuti: completed 2.5 x (last round I just did 1/2 the reps of everything)
High Box Marches: 40 (20 per leg)
Med Ball Push ups: 8
Supine Row with feet on stability ball: 10
Skip Rope: 80
Burpee's to chin up: 7
Feet Elevated Push-up: 10
Cable Crunch, away from pulley: *90lbs* 10
Side Lateral Jumps: 20 (10 each side)
DB Squat Thrusters: *12lbs* 20 (10/10)
Renegade Rows: *8lbs* 10 (5/5)
Dragon Flags: 6

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Cardio: 10 minute jog home

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout, I just love running outside now it's sooo nice. Worked up quite a nice sweat with those sprints and GPP/circuits.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 4: Shrimp, Egg beater Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Shrimp, Egg beater Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
*250ml of Vodka + ... some other smoke like stuff  *
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, pysllium .... X 4 !!!!

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Bigsahm21: *hahaha well it's up to you man, but I can tell ya that I'd be interested in reading workouts like that! I just find that keeping a journal like this really helps with motivation and helps keep track of my progress. If I ever lost my workout journal or anything like that I know everything is recorded here if I ever need to look back on anything, or to remember how my body reacted to certain routines/diet set-ups.

Awesome night last night! Man I was FUCKED hahaha. After I got home at 2in the morning I stayed up until 4 talking with my mom and eating Cottage cheese! LOL I ate a KG's worth last night, it was just sooo good I couldn't stop. The flavor was emplifed, omg soo yummy. hahaha I was going to go back for more but I was like ' Man I gotta stop eating and get some sleep ..'.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 29, 2007)

*April 29*

*Training - OFF
*
*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, egg beater, Peanut butter, pysllium creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, egg beater, Peanut butter , pysllium, 
Meal 3: Yogurt, pysllium, Shrimp, Tuna Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
Meal 4: Shrimp, Tuna Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Haven't eaten too much today .. work up at 12pm, really really late for me. Just got off work now I'm going to go watch some TV and do a bit of studying then get some sleep.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Yogurt eating machine!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> [/B]Cardio: 7 minute Jog to gym .. would sprint the distance between a telephone pole, then lighty jog the distance between two telephone poles.


Nice. Unlikely you could do that in DT TO. You'd either bump into someone or someone would bump into you. 

Also be prepared for things to be a LOT more than 7 mins away  You are really going to miss things being closeby so if you think your life is hectic and stressfull, it'll only get worse.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 30, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Nice. Unlikely you could do that in DT TO. You'd either bump into someone or someone would bump into you.
> 
> Also be prepared for things to be a LOT more than 7 mins away  You are really going to miss things being closeby so if you think your life is hectic and stressfull, it'll only get worse.



Amen to everything Adrian said 

But you'll survive....you always do


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2007)

*April 30th*

*Training - Full Body (Back + Shoulder Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* One Arm DB Row :
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *25bs* 5/5 *30lbs* 5/5 *40lbs* 3/3 *70lbs* 4/4, 4/4, 4/4, 4/4
 *Seated DB Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *20lbs* 5 *25lbs* 5 *30lbs* 3 *45lbs* 3, 3 *40lbs*, 5, 5 

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Leg Press: *
[3/1/2/1] ~ *470lbs* 7, 7, 7, 
*Decline Bench Press:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *125lbs* 8, 8, 6+1

 *Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Reverse BB Lunges:
*[2/0/1/0] ~ *115lbs* 12/12, 12/12
*V-bar Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *110lbs* 12, 12

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Single Arm High Cable Row:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *45lbs* 15/15, 15/15
*Upright Rear Trap Fly:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 13/13, 13/13
Was Feeling like Something really metabolic, so I switched it up.

 *Following Two exercises were Superseted 
**DB Curls:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 15, 15
*V-bar Tricep Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *90lbs* 13, 13
*
Machine Crunch:
*[2/0/2/2] ~ *45RI: *50lbs* 10, 8+2, 6+2+2, 4+2+2+2

Stretching: None .. no time!

Great workout, increased everything (had trouble on the seated DB Presses though). And those DB Rows are certainly a PB! 

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium, sprouted bread
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter, Fish oil,  
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium, 
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Egg beater, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, baby brussel sprouts, bean sprouts, pysllium
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter,

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Adrian: *LOL ya, if I ever wanted to jog outside in T-dot I'd probably go down to that board walk thing .. I think either you or Jaime took me there before??
And my Gym is actually downtown .. I can just run fast  . One of the main reasons that I chose Ryerson is because of Location, with it being right downtown I'm hoping that I'll be near practically everything I'll ever need!

*Jaime: *Damn right I'll survive!! haha what doesn't kill you makes you stronger right? (PS I miss you!!!! xoxox)

Rough day .. just sooo busy, had alot of errands to run today and I've been so tired .. didn't even go to school this morning because I fell asleep after I got home from the gym.
Okay so my Cheat day is going to be May 8th .. and I'll be eating TONS, so I'm sort of 'dieting' down until then (not that I really need to or should be I'm lean enough as is ...). I'm experimenting with some IF on the cardio days, mind you It won't be completely fasting, it'll just be very little food .. lol or well at least this is the plan. Today I've had calories at 2600 and I'm STARVING! .. I went out and even bought a bag of frozen brussel sprouts and roasted them up in the oven .. omg sooo good, I've never had them before! 
Anyways off to eat Meal 6 .. wish me luck that I can fight the cravings and not eat doubles


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice DB rows Tom! Thats very nice.


----------



## jaim91 (May 1, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Okay so my Cheat day is going to be May 8th .. and I'll be eating TONS, so I'm sort of 'dieting' down until then (not that I really need to or should be I'm lean enough as is ...)



So then why do it?  You don't usually diet before cheat days, do you?


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2007)

So I just fucking get out of school after being locked up in the back of the library with 4 other students because a kid in our class had a gun in his pocket. (after the cops arrested him, they found out it was fake, but it looked EXACTLY like a real gun, they said if he had of pulled it out they would have thought it was real and would have shot him). So after giving statements to the cops all day, and just being fucking rattled, I came home from school early and mom isn't like 'Omg are you okay??' (they called her and let her know what happened), she tells me to lift this huge fucking chair over the stairs and outside, which ended up stretching my shirt. And still hasn't said a word about what happened and is just upstairs vacuuming. Omg I'm just in such a fucking bad mood, I'm just rattled and so tense, I was just so fucking scared I literally thought I could have died today. I've never been in such a 'fight or flight' type mode, I was watching every move this kid made, ready at any moment for him to pull the gun out and just start shooting.

And to make things worse this guy is now expelled from school, but he knows it was me and the other 4 who ratted him out .. so now I just don't know what to do, like what am I suppose to do if I see him on the streets? Fuck, that whole thing is just fucked.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 1, 2007)

Are you ok? Wow... a kid had a fake gun at your school? WHAT THE???  Idiot...! After the recent shootings didn't he realise what a stupid thing that would be to do??

Are you ok?? I would have wanted to KICK the guy after he revealed it was fake.... Arggg.... And if he is the kind of guy to do that... then I think you are perfectly justified in feeling uneasy about him seeing you in the street.... 



What are you going to do? Can you talk to the cops about it?


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2007)

*May 1*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 36 minutes total
3:30 minutes on treadmill at 4mph with 5% incline
14:30 minutes  on treadmill at 4mph with 12% incline
12 minutes on Stepper at Level 55
4 minutes on Stepper at Level 35

Core:
*Landmines:
*[No tempo] ~ 1:00RI: *Bar + 45lbs* 14 (7/7), 14 (7/7), 12 (6/6)
*Kneeling Wood Choppers:
*[4/0/3/1-2] ~ one side, then the next, no rest: *40lbs* 8/8, 8/8

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Stretching: None ..

Was so hungry .. actually felt really sick for the majority of this workout. But still worked it.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey,
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
*snacked on oven roasted brussels sprouts*
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Beef, Tuna, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, bean sprouts
 Meal 5: Shrimp, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, bean sprouts
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*Emma: *Ya ... I'm fine, just a bit rattled. I've never been so scared or tensed in my life. The thing is, is that HE didn't reveal it was a fake, the cops pulled it off him ... here's the full story.

I was sitting in Global history when Denise (who sits across from me) goes 'Lewie and Molly read this .. don't let anyone else see it.' (molly sits right behind me). So she passes me the note and I open it so me and Molly can read and it goes 'Corey has a gun and it's loaded'. Corey (who is very very tall and overweight, and is emo/gothic..) sits right in front of Denise. So Me, Molly and Denise are all just kind of staring at each other .. like what the fuck are you suppose to do? .. the kid is standing right THERE! .. so we were just mouthing back to one another really secretively without him noticing, stuff like ' No .. your joking, he doesn't ..' and Denise was like ' He DOES! It's in his pants, he just showed it to me!' And we knew Denise wasn't joking .. she was freaking right out, like tears were in her eyes. So Molly goes 'Denise come out with me' and Molly asks to use the washroom, and Denise asks to get something out of her locker ... I'm just sitting there staring at Corey .. just watching every little movement he was making, all the while this voice was going off in my head ' GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!' like he can pull this gun out AT ANY MOMENT and kill you .. get out, get out, get out. Like I was just freaking out.

So I went to the Teacher and asked to get something out of my locker (even though I don't have one) and she goes okay .. so I walk up the hallway and take out my cell phone and called Denise and was like 'Where are you guys?' and she goes ' In the library, hurry and get here.'. So I circle back around towards the library, and down the hallway I can see the vice principal and some other guy from the office going towards the library. They make the turn around the wall and go out of sight .. as I keep walking and I get to the turn to go towards the library I see Corey walking down the hall way coming right at me.
Holy fuck, my hands went right into fists and then I realized I just had to act calm and like nothing was bothering me. So I'm walking down this hallway front on, to this guy that I think has a gun ... omg I was freaking out but I jsut remained calm and we walked right past each other .. so I then went into the library, and Denise, Molly, this other guy named Dylan, the vice-principal, and the other office guy were in the back in this group talking. So walked up to them and go 'He was just out in the hallways and now he's going back towards the classroom' So everyone stops talking and the vice principal and other office guy tell us all to stay here and out of sight, and they left to call the cops. So then the librarian took us way into the back of the library, into this secluded room with a steel door and told us to stay here, and she went back out to the front of the library and locked the doors shut. So we were just in the back room and I was like ' okay Denise what the hell exactly happened?!' and she goes 'He turned around to me and goes 'you know I could shoot myself at any moment' and Denise was like ' What are you talking about?' and he lifted up his shirt and showed the tip of the gun and he goes 'It's loaded and there's no safety on it.' So denise was like ' Buddy .. no man that not something to shit around about.' and he goes ' I'm not shitting around, it's loaded and ready to use.' And a guy named Joel who sat across from them (on the opposite side from me) saw it as well and Denise was like ' Did you see that ..' and he just nodded to her really quickly and goes 'Don't say anything, don't talk to him, don't look at him..' And then  So that's when she passed us the note ...

We were locked in the library for a LONG time before the cops came in to tell us they got him and everything was fine. The cop then took out his gun and goes 'It looked exactly like this ... it was fake, but it looked IDENTICAL to my gun. The only way we knew it was fake was after we took it off him and touched it and felt that it was plastic. If he had of pulled it out .. we would of had to shot him, there was no way to tell it was a fake.'
So then I spent the rest of the afternoon giving statements, talking to the principal, the guidance counselor .. it was just so fucked.
And I guess that earlier that day he had shown it to two people as well, but they never said anything because they thought if they did he would lose it and shoot everyone..

Corey was arrested and is also expelled from school, he's not allowed to come back .. the problem is, is that he KNOWS it was us who ratted him out .. I mean the three of us just got up and walked out. But when the cops were taking our names Denise was like ' Will he know it was us?' and the cop goes 'Well by law he's allowed to get a copy of the report .. and your guy's name will be in the report.' 

So that was my day .. I'm fine, it's just .. I'm still trying to comprehend it you know? Like fuck .. could you imagine if it was a real gun? .. It's just fucked to think about ..


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 1, 2007)

Jesus, man.  Glad it wasn't a real gun and you're okay.

Way to go though man, you did the right thing.  And as far as him knowing it was you three...is it really mandated by the law that he be able to find out?  Isn't that something they could mask in the police report?  It just seems counter-intuitive on a thousand different levels to divulge the name of somebody who turned in a criminal to that criminal.

Get some rest my man, and talk to the guidance counselor if you need to...they really can help with shit like this.  Again, glad you're okay...I'm sure everything will work itself out


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

WOWSER!!!! The first think I could think about was, hit that guy in the back of the head as hard and as quick as you could! Damn I handle things badly! I wouldnt worry about him to much now. Hes expelled and if he wanted to kill someone it wouldve been a real gun in the first place.


----------



## jaim91 (May 2, 2007)

Great talking with you yesterday. I'm glad you got some things off your chest. You're so strong.

I love you!


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2007)

*May 2*

*Training - Full Body (Quad + Chest Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* Squats:
*[3/1/3/1] ~ *45bs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *165lbs* 3 *205lbs* 4, 4, 4, 4
 *Bench press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *45lbs* 5 *65lbs* 5 *95lbs* 3 *145lbs* 4, 3, 3, 3

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *DB SLDL: *
[3/1/2/1] ~ *50lbs* 10, 10, 10
*Chin ups:
*[No tempo] ~ *Bodyweight* 9, 3+2,+2 Just was not feeling these.. *WG Lat Pulldown* [2-3/1/2-3/0] *110lbs* 7 *90lbs* 9

 *Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *High Cable Bar Row:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *100lbs* 11, 11
*Upright DB Row:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *30lbs* 9, 8

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Leg Ext:
*[2/0/1-2/0-1] ~ *40lbs* 15, 15
*Cable Flies:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 13, 8+3+1

*Following Two exercises were Superseted 
**BB Curl:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *75lbs* 7, 5+1
*CG Bench Press:
*[3/0/2-3/1-2] ~ *95lbs* 8, 8
*
Weighted Decline Sit-ups:
*[4/0/4/1] ~ *30RI: *45lbs* 12, 12, 10+2

Stretching: None

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Rolled Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Cottage Cheese, banana, strawberries, Wheat bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium, sprouted bread
Meal 3: Apple, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter, Fish oil,  
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Peanut butter, fish oil, pysllium, 
 Meal 5: Hamburger, Egg beater, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, baby brussel sprouts, bean sprouts, pysllium
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, X 2

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2007)

*May 3*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 36 minutes total
5 minutes on treadmill at 4mph with 5% incline
25 minutes  on treadmill at 7mph with 1% incline
3 minutes on treadmill at 4mph with 12% incline
3 minutes on treadmill at 4mph with 5% incline

Core:
*Stick Crunches:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ 1:00RI: *50lbs* 12, 2, 10

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout, nearly killed me, was just soo tired and hungry..

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey,
 *snacked on oven roasted brussels sprouts*
 Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Peanut Butter Whey, Egg beater, pysllium
Meal 4: Beef, Tuna, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, bean sprouts
 Meal 5: Shrimp, Tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, bean sprouts
 *snacked on oven roasted brussels sprouts*
 Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Thanks guys .. today they pulled us all back in the office and told us that he's not allowed 5m from the school, and that we all get restraining orders against him and that he can't directly or indirectly contact us.
But I found out that there's some people (friends of Corey's sister) who have been harrassing one of my friends and the Dylan guy, they circled her and him (at separate times) and was like ' Why did you turn him in?' 'Are you fucking stupid?'  and shit like that.
SOOO PISSED. I wish I had of been there, I'm so fucking mad right now just thinking about it. I hope to god they say something to me tomorrow, or say something to her again while I'm around, I'll just fucking lose it, I'll rip right into them.
Anyways I need some sleep.. I don't know what it is, but lately I've just been extra extra tired .. I can barley function  guh.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

ok, thats scary! I'm glad nothing bad happened. I hope that guy will have changed his behaviour and not cause anymore trouble.


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2007)

*May 4*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 20 minutes total
5 minutes at 4mph with 5%incline
10 minutes of intervals 30 at 11mph with 1% incline // 1:30 at 6mph with 1% incline)
3 minutes of intervals/cooldown 30 at 11mph with 5%incline // 1:00 at 4mph with 5%incline)
2 minutes at 3.5mph with 5% incline

GPP/Circuti: completed 2x
High Box Marches: 40 (20 per leg)
Med Ball Push ups: 8
Supine Row with feet on stability ball: 10
Skip Rope: 80
Burpee's to chin up: 7
Feet Elevated Push-up: 10
Cable Crunch, away from pulley: *110lbs* 10
Side Lateral Jumps: 20 (10 each side)
DB Squat Thrusters: *12lbs* 20 (10/10)
Renegade Rows: *8lbs* 10 (5/5)
Cable Crunch, away from pulley (again): *110lbs* 10

Rotator Cuff: 
External DB Rotations: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12
DB Thumb Down Scaptions: *12lbs* 12/12, 12/12

Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Good workout .. felt dead though through the circuit, the lower carbs/calories are really kicking in.

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil, Peanut butter
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna,, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
 Meal 5: Shrimp,tuna, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, 
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, pysllium 
 Meal 7: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, pysllium 

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Didn't post becuase I was crazy busy, didn't get home till midnight becuase I went to see spiderman 3 with some peeps.
And now I'm running late for a party I'm going to tonight, so depending on how drunk I am when I get home I might post! hahaha


----------



## Tom_B (May 6, 2007)

*May 6*

*Training - Full Body (Ham + Lat Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* SLDL:
*[3/1/2/0-1] ~ *45bs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *165lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5
 *WG Lat Pulldown:*
[3/1/2-3/1] ~ *50lbs* 5 *70lbs* 5 *90lbs* 3 *120lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Bent Over BB Row (Supine Grip): *
[2/0/2/1] ~ *135lbs* 7, 7, 6
*Side Lateral Cable Raises:
* [3/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 6, 6, 5 + drop *20lbs* 5

  *Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Single Leg Leg Press:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *270lbs* 9/9, 9/9
*Incline DB Press:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *35lbs* 12, 12

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Leg Curl:
*[2/0/1-2/0] ~ *45lbs* 12+2, 8+3+1
*Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/2/2/0] ~ *55lbs* 15, 13+2

*Following Two exercises were Superseted 
**DB Curl:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 12, 12
*V-Bar Tricep Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *90lbs* 14, 13
*
Weighted Planks:
*[No tempo, obviously] ~ *1:00RI: *BW + 45lbs* 2 sets, each held for 55 seconds
*Dragon Flags:
*[No tempo] ~ 1:00RI: *BW* 6, 6

Stretching: None

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Fish oil, Oat bran, Whey, pysllium, 
Meal 3: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Yogurt
 Meal 4: Shrimp, Egg beater, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, bean sprouts
 Meal 5: Shrimp, Egg beater, Fish oil, Broccoli, bok choy, button mushrooms, celery, cabbage, onions, green peppers, bean sprouts
*DRINKS + SMOKES*​ Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, X 2

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Omg !! What a night, I was just a mess really! ... It was Nicole's 18th B-day, so I promised her she'd have a night to remember and I certainly delivered! Just a random night really, we were EVERYWHERE around town, went to two different parties, went to Bambinos, tried to get into a bar LOL !! There was one point though where I literally thought we were going to die! After the first party got broken up, everyone was in the driveway trying to figure out where to go, and everyone's like ' Go to Pauls!' So me and Nicole were going to call a cab to get there, when this guy comes in his "car". Omg you should see this thing!, it's not even a car, it's 'camper' with two front seat and then the camper on the back, which only has seats for four people and then there's a table in the center. Well fucking ELEVEN people pile into this thing and we set out! Every turn we took I thought it was going to tip, and then I find out the driver was LOADED as fuck! DUH! .. fuck I was tripping out, I really thought we were going to die! hahaha and I know it's not something to laugh about, and I should be more careful in the future about that! Anyways .. omg and then at another time when I was smoking up with the guys, they were talkign about the gym and the different steriods they were on! I was like WTF why are you all on steriods?! .. just fucking eat more food to get big! And then there was some people fighting, and just a bunch of other random shit, it was such a good night, didn't get in till 2am.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Oh the joys of being young!


----------



## Tom_B (May 6, 2007)

*May 6*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, creatine, Peanut butter
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil, 
Meal 4: Hamburger, Tuna,, Broccoli, onions, 
 Meal 5: Shrimp,tuna, Fish oil, Bean sprouts, Cabbage, Onions
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, pysllium 
 Meal 7: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter,

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

Tired, all I did was work today ..so burnt out for last night  Night!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Hamburger and tuna? How do you pull that off? Do you mix em?


----------



## jaim91 (May 7, 2007)

Did you do 33 sets in your last workout?


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2007)

*May 7*

*Training - Cardio + Stuff

*Cardio: 36 minutes total
3 minutes at 4mph with 5%incline
15 minutes at 4mph with 12%incline
15 minutes on Steeper at lvl 50 
3 minutes at 4mph with 5% incline

Core:
*Landmines:
*[No tempo] ~ :40RI: *Bar + 45lbs* 14 (7/7), 14 (7/7)
*Kneeling Wood Choppers:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ One side, then the other : *50lbs* 8/8, 8/8

Stretching: None .. I really should have done some though.

Meh  

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, creatine
Meal 2: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium,
Meal 3: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Peanut Butter, pysllium
 Meal 4: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, pysllium, fish oil,
Meal 5: Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Onions
 Meal 6: Shrimp, tuna, Fish oil, Bean sprouts, cabbage, celery
Meal 7: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder,

  *Additional: *Crystal light, green tea, salt sub, pepper, SF syrups,  VSL#3

*DoubleD: *Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. I'll either just throw both of them together with the vegetables, or I'll just put the hamburger in the veggies and then eat the tuna separately with Some vinegar, or apple cider vinegar.

*Jaime: *My last workout was 22 sets ... 26 if you include the arm work .. and 30 if you include the core work. And to answer your question on MSN, the reason i'm practicing IF right now is it just see how my body reacts to it .. just because one practices IF doesn't mean that they necessarily can be cutting  , I could use that technique and average calories at maintenance, if not more. So this was just sort of a trial run to see how I liked it, and it it'd be worth me utilizing in the future.


Okay .. stressfull fucking day. The amount of homework I have is insane .. like I'm really really overwhelmed. Normally I'll bitch and complain when I have alot, but deep down I know I'll be able to get it done, it'll be hard but I know I can. But this time .. I seriously don't know how I'm going to pull it off.  
Also if that wasn't enough, I find out today I'm on a hit list from that guy corey  . At least I'm last on the list so if anything happens to the others, I'll know to really be on the outlook .. he isn't fucked much? He is.

anyways and with that I'm about to head to bed where I'll probably be dreaming of all sorts of yummy food considering it's my ..

*CHEAT DAY TOMORROW!
*mmmm omg I can't wait. I'll be starting from the moment I get up, to the moment I go to bed!   and I certainly need it after 'dieting' down for 9 days, fuck, sooo tired/lethargic !!​


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2007)

omg worse sleep of my life LOL. I went to bed at 11, then woke up at 12:30 and jumped up and looked at the clock expecting it to be time to wake up and start eating .. nope. So I feel back into a very light sleep .. so light that I was half awake, and literally thought I was at a party with everyone drinking around me and me teling them I'm not drinking becuase I'm having a cheat day in a few hours. So that continued and then I eventually snapped out of it at 1:30 ... and sat up in my bed for a bit .. managed to get back to sleep, but once again was half awake/half asleep and thought I was at a party. Fuck it was so real, I literally had to question myself as to whether or not it happened! ... now it's 2:30am, and I'm wide awake, have been trying to get to sleep for the last 20 minutes .. hmm I think I'm just going to start the day early and start eating! LOL, or at the very least a few cookies/cinnamon rolls should put me to sleep  hahaha.


----------



## danzik17 (May 7, 2007)

Homework is never really as bad as it seems - just might have to give up your life for a day or two - god knows I do it at least once or twice a semester


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2007)

Ya I know what you mean, normally that's what I'll do and just set a Saturday aside (only complete day off from work and school out of the week) and just get completely caught up.
But the problem is, is that the fucking English teacher gave us TWO books to read before the end of school (there's only 4-5 weeks!!). One is 'Dracula' And the other is 'CatsEye' which in total is nearly 1000 pages to read .. once again may not seem like alot, but for me it's just too much. Because I get so little sleep/am always just randomly falling asleep throughout the day, that once I start reading I get so fucking drowsy, I can't read 5 pages of ANYTHING without getting drowsy, literally I will fall asleep. .. And to top it off I'm a slow reader.. I think what I'll end up having to do is go on an exercise bike or something while reading to keep me awake. 
Maybe I'll just read one and then spark note the other..


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 7, 2007)

Tommy Boy I know what you mean the same thing happens to me all the time!  I really gotta start sleeping more, when I get back home (oh San Diego, I miss you!) for the summer I'm going to fall into a coma.


----------



## danzik17 (May 8, 2007)

Spark noting won't help unless the teacher is still living in the 80s.  Any paper or quiz given will probably avoid the majority of what is written in spark notes.

They're a great tool, but you should just skim the book in addition to reading them.  If you know the teacher's style well, then you can tailor your reading specifically to fit their test.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2007)

you are binging and dreaming about it as well!


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2007)

Dream of having sex Lol. Sometimes works.


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

If I cant sleep I normally just pop some Tylenol PM. Works wonders for me.


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd give a bit of an update ...
I feel like shit, absolute hell right now. I ate soo much on Tuesday, then I continued a little bit through wednesday. My weight is now around 150-155 .. 10-15lbs heavier than what I was.
My head is pounding, I'm getting really bad heartburn, my muscles around my neck / traps / lats are sore as fuck, my face is swollen, I keep breaking into these sweats, I'm so tired (tuesday - wednesday I slept for 14 hours straight + had a few naps) , and I feel like there's a 'lump' in the back of my throat and it's sort of irritated to swallow. 
There's no way that it's all the food that's doing this to me, I've eaten this much before and nothing like this has ever happened .. I think I may actually be sick with something. There's an outbreak of the mumps going around .. I was tested last Friday and am calling for the results today ..

Anyways I'm going to go and try and have a somewhat of a workout, it's going to be shit and I feel soo sick and nauseated right now but I NEED to get in the gym, I'm soo bloated/fat right now lol. I skipped my workout yesterday, and literally on my stomach there's only  slight definition left, but my stomach is jiggly, every time I walk I feel it jiggle, and if I jump up and down .. omg it's like a wave.
I'll reply to everyone tonight..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2007)

Take it easy at the gym until you feel better.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Come on Lewie use your head here. Dont be going to the gym, but rather go see your doctor. If you feel that bad and you are having problems this definitly could be health related!


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2007)

*May 10*

*Training - Full Body (Quad + Chest Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* Squats:
*[3/1/2/0-1] ~ *45bs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *155lbs* 3 *205lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
 *DB Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *20lbs* 5 *30lbs* 5 *40lbs* 3 *55lbs* 5, 41/2, 4, 4

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *DB RDL: *
[3/0/2/0] ~ *60bs* 7, 7, 6
*WG Lat Pulldown:
* [2/1/3/0] ~ *110lbs* 8, 8, 6+1

  *Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *High Cable Bar Row:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *110lbs* 12, 12
*Upright DB Row:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *30lbs* 9, 9

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Leg Ext.:
*[2/0/1-2/0] ~ *45lbs* 13, 13
*DB Flies:
*[2/0/2/0] ~ *25lbs* 15, 15

*Following Two exercises were Superseted 
**DB Curl:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 13, 12
*V-Bar Tricep Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *90lbs* 14, 14
*
Stick Crunches:
*[2/0/2/2] ~ *:30RI: *50lbs* 12, 12, 12

Stretching: None

Fucking hard as hell for a workout. Felt sooo sick, my tempo / Ri's were slightly off from what is above, and the rests inbetween were alot longer. I could barley move without feeling like I was going to puke, and in fact half way through my workout I did puke. But I kept going .. yes stupid of me, but ..  *sigh* ..
*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, creatine, whey
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine *puked up half of it*
Meal 2: Egg beater, fish oil
Meal 3: Yogurt, fish oil, pysllium

  *Additional: *green tea,  VSL#3

*Bigsahm21: *I hear ya there, I can't wait for summer, only 2 more months then it's all the sleep I can get!!

*danzik17: *LOL well, our teacher is pretty stupid, and this is a small town. The book we jsut finsihed soooo many people jsut spark noted it and aced all the tests. In fact the teacher herself recommended we use spark notes in order to get summaries for the chapters! And the book I'm thinking of spark noting, I don't even think were being tested on .. I think I only have to do one paper on it, about the themes and how it pertains to a Southern Ontario Gothic Novel ..

*DiGiTaL: *LOL if only!! God knows I could fucking use some release in that department!

*Adrian & DoubleD: *Thanks guys .. I called up the docs and they said all my tests came back negative, no mumps for me. I also weighed myself this morning and I was at 158 .. so it was actually 17lbs I gained within two days  If that gives you an indication of just how much food I ate. I think I'm feeling so sick/getting the headaches because my water levels are all messed .. my entire body is so bloated, right from my ankles to my face. And the thought of food is just turning my stomach.. especially when I first woke up.


Bad day .. I just feel so fat. Plus I get to school and they threw even more assignments / tests at me .. omg the fucking workload is insane, my stress levels are threw the fucking roof. Only 20 or so more school days though .. i can do this. I gotta do this.


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 10, 2007)

Could you really be retaining that much water though? I mean, I know sodium and carbs make you retain water and bloat...but 18 pounds?  Have you even consumed 18 pounds of water in the last few days with your loss of appetite?


----------



## danzik17 (May 10, 2007)

Haha nice - wish spark noting had worked in any of my classes.  Was up at 2AM and realized I had a goddamn essay due at 11AM analyzing some Shakespeare shit, needless to say I didn't sleep much that night.

Seriously though take a couple days off man - it sounds like you have way too much on your mind and it's making you physically sick.  I've had stress/stomach issues like that too for around 3 years now so I know how it goes, feeling nauseous for a lot of the time.

Also even if you're nauseous, eat anyway if you can do it.  I've learned that even if the thought of food makes you sick, starving only makes the feeling of nausea even worse.  Nothing really complex, just maybe a piece of toast or some crackers will usually get me started, then I can eat a meal as normal like 20m later - I do avoid the fats when nauseous though so the meals digest easier.


----------



## jaim91 (May 11, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Also even if you're nauseous, eat anyway if you can do it.  I've learned that even if the thought of food makes you sick, starving only makes the feeling of nausea even worse.  Nothing really complex, just maybe a piece of toast or some crackers will usually get me started, then I can eat a meal as normal like 20m later - I do avoid the fats when nauseous though so the meals digest easier.



I completely agree. Even if you're not hungry, if you dont eat a lot now, you may end up gorging a few days down the road 

But maybe take the next couple days off to rest, relax, catch up with work, get ahead on work...just focus on school for the next little while, and you'll be in the clear 

Love you!!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2007)

*May 11*

*Training - OFF*

Stretching: 20 minutes

Decided to sleep in today ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, creatine, whey, oat bran
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, pysllium, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, 
Meal 3: Egg whites, fish oil
Meal 4: Yogurt, Pysllium
Meal 5: Cottage cheese, pysllium, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, fish oil
 
  *Additional: *green tea,  VSL#3

*Bigsahm21: *Yes it's very possible for me to be holding 17lbs of glycogen/water ... in fact this morning I weighed in at 147, so I managed to drop 11lbs of it! Only 6 more to go lol ..

*danzik17: *Ya thanks, I took today off to just sleep in and relax .. I'll be working out tomorrow though. My appetite .. well a little more came back today, and I did like you said and forced myself to eat a bit more ... my stomach is just really really upset, there's something even wrong with my stools, I think my body is still trying to digest some things from Tuesday/Wednesday ..

*Jaime: *Love you too hun !!


Tiring day .. did nothing at school, I had subs all day, and there was no work I could have been home working on my major assignments .. ugh it was so irritating. 
Then I had to work, then went out to a friends 18th B-day party, just got in a little while ago, and now I'm ready for another long nice sleep


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Glad to hear nothing came back bad! But 17 pounds in 2 days! I didnt think that could ever be possible!


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2007)

*May 12*

*Training - Full Body (Ham + Lats Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* SLDL:
*[3/0/2/0] ~ *45bs* 5 *95lbs* 5 *135lbs* 3 *175lbs* 5, 5, 4, 4
 *WG Pull-ups:*
[x/x/x/1] ~ *Bodyweight* 1, 2, 3 (warm-ups) *Bodyweight* 5, 5, 31/2+1, 4 Ugh I hate Pull-ups .. I don't know why, but I just hate them.

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Supine Grip BB Row: *
[3-2/0/2/1] ~ *135bs* 7, 7, 7
*Cable Lateral Raises:
* [3/0/2/1] ~ *25lbs* 7, 6, 6 Drop *20lbs* 6

  *Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Single Leg, Leg Press:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *270lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*Incline DB Press:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *40lbs* 9, 9

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**Lying Leg Curl:
*[2/0/1-2/0] ~ *45lbs* 13, 10+3
*Straight Arm Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *60lbs* 12, 6+6

*Following Two exercises were Superseted 
**BB Curl:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *75lbs* 8, 4+2
*Decline CG Bench Press to Skullcrusher:
*[3/0/1-2/1 For CG Bench & Skullcrusher both] ~ *45lbs* 8, 8 Phew BURNN !!
*
Weighted Planks:
*[No Tempo obviously] ~ 1:00RI: *Bodyweight +45lbs* 1 set held for 1 minutes, another set held for 44 seconds
*Roll-outs:
*[2/0/3/1] ~ 1 set of 12, just for a change ..
*Cable Crunches:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ 1:00RI: *110lbs* 12, 12

Stretching: 20 minutes

Good workout, just I really hate pull-ups! Don't even know why I tried them out today ..

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Quick Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine 
Meal 2: Yogurt, Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter, Fish oil, Sprouted Bread
Meal 3: Oat bran, Apple, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Peanut butter
Meal 4: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Peanut butter
Meal 5: Hamburger, Egg beater, Broccoli, Onions, brussel sprouts, 
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,green tea,  VSL#3
Today will be the last day of the VSL#3 for a while  .. I just don't have the money to continue it ..

*DoubleD: *hahaha Ya I'm pretty happy that everything came back negative too! ... I didn't know gaining 17lbs in two days was possible either  but with the amount of food I ate.. But luckily weight is back to normalish .. woke up this morning at 144.5lbs, but I was really bloated (had to use the washroom bad  ) But I think I put on a little layer of fat... so I'm going to lower calories a bit over the next week to recompose a little bit.

Did nothign but homework all day  Now I'm ready for some sleep .. really not looking forward to Mother's Day tomorrow though, it's going to be crazy busy at the restaurant, it's going to be hell. I guess the only good thing is the bonus I get..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2007)

i didnt realise you could hold that much in 2 days. Maybe there was a lot of undigested material as well, i guess.


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

You must have tore the hell out of that stool!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2007)

hows things, Tom? still hectic in school?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 20, 2007)

Hope you are ok tom-tom...?? Please pop in just to let us know you are still alive.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

No doubt I realized the other day he hasnt been here in a long while. 

*chirp*





*chirp*


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2007)

Hey guys! ya things are still really hectic with life / stressful at school .. to the point I'm having mental breakdowns. Literally I just break into points where I cry or feel like crying, and I'm not the only one. Kerry and me especially have been feeling like this considering how much time we've missed, but other people in our English class have been like 'ya I broke down the other day too and just cried all day.' because the amount of work we have in that one class alone is ridiculous. It's to the point that I can't handle it anymore, I'm just not doing some of it. 
Me and Kerry went to school drunk on Tuesday .. well not drunk, but HAMMERED! I had an entire pint, plus some smokes, I was mangled! bahaha I literally passed out in English, everyone knew we were drunk. And then I went to work that day drunk as well. Then last night I went out too and got drunk, or was trying to but the cops broke up the party. I've jsut decided I'm going to be drinking alot more, hahaha I plan on going out every weekend or at least drinking once a week. I figured I may as well get use to it with uni coming up, and figuring out how it's going to impact the body. Anyways ..

Workouts are still going good, making increases. Starting to feel burnt out though, so I'll do this last week then deload for a week.
Food .. calories have been lower this last week, but I'm working on getting them back up there, last night before bed I ate an entire KG of cottage cheese, 600G of strawberries + tons of wheat bran / cocoa powder / SF syrups .. mmmm was yummy.

Anyways, going to try and start posting regularly again.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Hey if you are getting burnt out you may want to take an entire week away from the gym all together.

Glad to hear your still alive though!


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2007)

*May 20th*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, Creatine
Meal 2: Egg Whites, Oat bran, Whey, Peanut butter, Creatine
Meal 3: Hamburger, Tuna, Broccoli, Onions
Meal 4: Shrimp, Tuna, Fish oil, Cabbage, Onions, Bean Sprouts
Meal 5: Oat bran, Whey, Fish oil
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter X 3

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,green tea, 

*DoubleD: *Well What I normally do is 6 weeks on a program, do one week of a deload (3 light light LIGHT full body workouts through the week, nothing more), then start another program for 6 weeks and then take an entire week off. Which is ALOT better than what I use to do in the past .. I would go 12 weeks on a program, do a deload and then start another 12 week program 

Did nothing yesterday .. drove down to where the party was and got my vodka out of the tree I hide it in after the police stoped and questioned me hahaha. Then took some people to Sackville to gas up / let them do a liquor run (Gas here is up to 1.21 ! Ugh .. but in the town 10 minutes away it's 1.13). Then I worked all day, came home was hungry so I said screw it and just had a nice little mini feast of oat bran / Cottage cheese while watching Desperate Housewives, then did a bit more homeowork and went to bed.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Gas here is $3.30!


----------



## Tom_B (May 22, 2007)

*May 21*

*Training - Full Body (Back + Shoulder Focus)
**Alternated at a 1:00RI after first Exercise, then 2:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
* One Arm DB Row:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ *25bs* 5/5 *30lbs* 5/5 *40lbs* 3/3 *70lbs* 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5
 *Seated OH DB Press:*
[3/0/2-3/1] ~ *15lbs* 5 *20lbs* 5 *25lbs* 3 *45lbs* 4, 4, 3, 3

*Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then 1:00RI after the Second then Repeat*
 *Leg Press: *
[3/0/2/0] ~ *470lbs* 10, 9, 9
*Decline Bench Press:
* [3/0/2/1] ~ *135lbs* 8, 7, 6 WHOOT!! HUGE improvement here

  *Alternated at a :30RI after first Exercise, then :30RI after the Second then Repeat*
  *Reverse BB Lunges:
*[2/0/1-2/0] ~ *125lbs* 10/10, 10/10
*CG V-bar Pulldown:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *120lbs* 11, 9

*Following Two exercises were Supersets 
**High Cable Bar Row:
*[2/1/2/0] ~ *110lbs* 15, 15
*Reverse Cable Flies:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ *20lbs* 15 *25lbs* 8+2+2

*Following Two exercises were Superseted 
**BB Curl:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *65lbs* 8, 8
*Decline CG Bench Press to Skullcrusher:
*[3/0/1-2/1 For CG Bench & Skullcrusher both] ~ *55lbs* 8, 7
*
Stick Crunches:
*[2-3/0/2/1-2] ~ :45RI: *45lbs* 11, 11, 10

Stretching: None

Good workout, the combo of lots of cottage cheese + lots of sleep = 

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Quick Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine 
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter, Fish oil, Sprouted Bread
Meal 3: Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Brussel Sprouts, Sprouted Bread, pysllium
Meal 4: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Apple, Pysllium
Meal 5: Hamburger, Egg beater, Broccoli, Onions,
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,green tea, 

*DoubleD: *Holy Shit!! I woudl NOT be able to drive if gas was that expensive, I'm barley scraping by as is! 

Fun day yesterday .. It's been a long weekend, no school Monday or Tuesday this week so yesterday I did alot of homework, then had a relaxing movie day with some friends.
Weight is also up .. it's around 147lbs, not clue how or why. Still lean, muscle seperation / veins are still there, and I've been getting comments that my biceps are looking bigger, and I've noticed I'm a bit broader throughout my chest / shoulders/ lats. I don't think I'll ever understand how my body works .. I eat less and I gain weight, I overeat and I lose/maintain my weight is what seems to happen


----------



## jaim91 (May 22, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> ]Weight is also up .. it's around 147lbs, not clue how or why. Still lean, muscle seperation ...I eat less and I gain weight, I overeat and I lose/maintain my weight is what seems to happen



Lol! Is that a complaint! Hunny, people would KILL for this "condition". Just embrace it. Your body says, "the more you feed me clean food, the bigger, more ripped and more muscular I'll get". EMBRACE IT!!



Tom_B said:


> I've jsut decided I'm going to be drinking alot more, hahaha I plan on going out every weekend or at least drinking once a week. I figured I may as well get use to it with uni coming up, and figuring out how it's going to impact the body. Anyways



Spoken like a true frosh  HELLLLLLLS YA!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2007)

Heya Tom. Still nursing a hangover?


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Yeah it pretty ridiculous! I drive about 45 mins to work and its a killer on the ole pocket book!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey Sorry for being MIA lately .. I'll be honest, I just haven't wanted to log anything lately 
Right now I'm on a deload week, my new routine isn't starting until Monday so I won't start loggin again until then.

Here's the new routine I put together - Push / Pull

Sun: REST
Mon: Heavy Pull
Tues: Cardio (60 minutes) +/- Rotator Cuff
Wed: Light press
Thurs: Light Pull
Fri: Cardio (60 minutes) +/- Rotator Cuff
Sat: Heavy Press

Heavy Pull: 4-6reps (2:00RI), 6-8reps (1:30RI)
Deadlift - 4 sets, 4-6 reps
One Arm DB Row - 4 sets, 4-6 reps
Reverse BB Lunge - 3 sets, 6-8 reps
WG Lat Pulldown - 4 sets, 6-8 reps
Seated Cable Row - 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Cable Curl - 1 set, 4-6 reps
BB Curl - 2 sets, 6-8 reps
+3 sets of Core Trunk Flexsion Movements

Light Press: 8-12 reps (1:00RI) 12-15 reps 45RI), 15-20reps 30RI)
Incline DB Fly - 3 sets, 8-12 reps
DB Bulgarian Squats - 3 sets, 8-12 reps
Seated Side Lateral Raises - 4 sets, 8-12 reps
Cable Flies - 3 sets, 12-15 reps
            - 2 sets, 15-20 reps
Leg Press - 3 sets, 12-15 reps
          - 2 sets, 15-20 reps
Tate press - 2 sets 12-15 reps
V-bar or Rope Pulldown - 1 set 15-20 reps
+ 3 sets of Core Stability

Light Pull: 8-12 reps (1:00RI) 12-15 reps 45RI), 15-20reps 30RI)
Straight Arm Pulldown - 4 sets, 8-12 reps
Glute Ham Raises - 3 sets, 8-12 reps
Reverse Cable Flies - 3 sets, 8-12 reps
High Cable Bar Row - 3 sets, 12-15 reps
                   - 2 sets, 15-20 reps
Lying Leg Curl - 3 sets, 12-15 reps
               - 2 sets, 15-20 reps
DB Preacher Curls - 2 sets, 12-15 reps
High Incline DB Curl - 1 set, 15-20 reps
+3 sets of Core Rotation

Heavy Press: 4-6reps (2:00RI), 6-8reps (1:30RI)
Squat: 4 sets, 4-6 reps
Incline DB Press - 4 sets, 4-6 reps
DB Step Ups - 3 sets, 6- 8 reps
Military Press - 4 sets, 6-8 reps
Decline Bench Press - 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Decline Close Grip Bench To Skull Crusher - 1 set, 4-6 reps
Lying supine one arm Tri Ext. - 2 sets, 6-8 reps
+3 sets of Core Trunk Flexsion Movements



For this Rotuine I'll be experimenting with my diet ... doing IF on The Cardio / Rest days (1400-1500 calories) and then on Weight days I'll be doing higher calories (3300-3400 calories) with a PWO refeed (eg Tub of Marshmallow Fluff &/or rice cakes) and every saturday will be drinks + HUGE ass cheat meal, with calories allowed to go as high as 8000 . I wanna see how more frequent huge cheats will affect my body composition ...


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

I wondered where you went? Glad your back!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 5, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> I wanna see how more frequent huge cheats will affect my body composition ...



Does this mean I get to hear more updates?

Intermittent fasting is the one where you eat break fast and lunch one day and then don't eat again until dinner the next day, right? Wow...crazy willpower. Isn't 1400 low though?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 5, 2007)

*June 4*

*Training - Heavy Pull
**Deadlifts: 
*[3/1/2/0-1] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *225lbs* 5, 5, 5, 5

*One Arm DB Row: *
[2-3/0/2-3/1] ~ 1:00RI between arms: *40lbs* 5/5, *70lbs* 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 4/4

*Reverse DB Lunges: 
*[2/0/1/0] ~ :45RI between legs: *50lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

*WG Lat Pulldown: 
*[3/0/2/1] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 8, 8, 8, 8

*Seated Cable Row: *
[2-3/0/2-3/1] ~ 1:30RI: *110lbs* 6, 6, 6

*Cable Curls:
*[3/0/3/2] ~ 1:30RI: *80lbs* 6, *70lbs* 8, 8

*Machine Crunch: 
*[3/0/2/1] ~ 1:00RI: *35lbs* 12, 10, 10
 
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Great workout ... only problem was those deadlifts. I did them last saturday, and that was the first I had done them in over 6 weeks .. my lower back was/is killing me!

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Quick Oats, Whey, Banana, Creatine
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine, marshmallow fluff
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Fish oil, Sprouted Bread
Meal 3: Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Yogurt, Sprouted Bread, pysllium
Meal 4: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Peanut butter, Apple, Pysllium
Meal 5: Hamburger, Egg beater, Broccoli, Onions,
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter    X 3 servings

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,green tea, 

*Jaime: *Well no ... Intermittent fasting or alternate day fasting is basically one day you eat nothing, or at the very least for a period of 12 hours .. then the next day you eat, and generally because you're soo hungry you eat alot. All the studies I've read are about non obese people (not athletes), generally their weights kept within a 2kg range because on the days they were allowed to eat they would eat near double of what their maintenance calories were. However, their bodyfat %'s all reduced, along with a plethora of other health benefits such as improved insulin sensitivity, the only problem is that as time goes on hunger on the fasting days gets worse making the 'diet' a bit unreasonable. So it's been suggested that on the fasting days for people to include a few tiny tiny meals, just to make it more plausible .. therefore thats what i"m trying. I'm still carrying some extra lbs/bodyfat from my cheat last month ... so I'm hoping this will take care of that. 
Also after thinking about it some more I've reduced the IF days to 1200-1250 calories, I think 1400-1500 was too much. But consequently I've raised calories to 3500-3650 calories on the other days, but kept Saturday at an 8000 calorie day .. or well around there.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

And you shall love saturday!!!

Nice work on the deas as well!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 5, 2007)

Omg will I ever!! Plan on getting nice and drunk .. eating a 12" pizza, maybe some fries + mozza sticks, 2L of ice cream .. and either some cake or a box of Oreo cookies  hahaha.

Thanks .. I felt pathetic doing them though. I haven't done them in 6 weeks.. I was using 245lbs before. But man that 225lbs took everything out of me, my grip was SHOOT at the end!


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Well then you know you did something positive!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2007)

So is school out yet?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Must be, hes never on here anymore.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

*June 13*

*Training - Cardio
**1st Session:
*5 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
15 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
20 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
10 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
5 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline

*2nd Session:
*35 minutes of LIGHT bike riding
  
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Meh  Cardio ...

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Oat bran, Whey, NO-Xplode
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Yogurt, Lettuce, Pysllium
Meal 3: Egg whites, Fish oil, Yogurt, Celery, Pysllium
Meal 4: Bean Sprouts, Shrimp, Fish oil, Celery, Cabbage, Onions
Meal 5: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Pysllium
 
  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub, green tea, Rockstar energy drink,

Ok I actually think I'll be back this time hahaha.

School isn't out yet, this is the last week and then the next week is exams then were done! ... but technically I'm already finished. I've been skipping since last Monday .. within two weeks I've gone to two classes, then I'll go Friday for our Grad Beach Party... and then I MIGHT be writing exams .. depending on how my doctor appointment / nervous breakdown goes down tomorrow lol.
Then Prom is on the 26th, and then Graduation is on the 28th and then Safegrad is right after that! Phew those couple of days are going to be hectic .. waking up and getting ready for prom, then prom dinners and stuff, then actual prom at 8:30 - 11:30, then after prom party which I plan on being out till 4am or so .. then on the 27th I'll have to sleep all day, because for graduation morning I have to be at this restaurant at 7am for Grad Breakfast, then it's straight to graduation rehearsal, then actual graduation is at 7pm and then Safegrad starts at 10:30pm - 6am on the 29th ... (Safegrad is this 'trip' we take to an amusements park for the entire night to prevent kids from drinking ..  ). God I'm going to be soooo tired .. and I have to fit workouts in there at some point! hahaha

As for body composition .. well recently I've but on a few lbs .. but I think it's because I've grown taller .. measured myself yesterday and I'm now somewhere between 5'10 -5'10.5 ... ugh hopefully I don't grow too much more.
Anyways, I'm sort of 'cutting' right now, trying to get to 140 (need to lose 5-7lbs), and then I'll be sort of 'bulking' back up to 145-150 I think .. just going to kinda go with the flow of things.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Cardio+Double D =


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

*June 13*

*Training - Light Push

*Warm-up: 10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
*
**Incline DB Flies: 
*[3/0/2/1-2] ~ 1:00RI: *20lbs* 5 *30lbs* 12, 11, 11
*
Leg Ext: *
[2-3/0/1/2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *40lbs* 11, 11, 10

*Seated Side Lateral DB Raises: 
*[2-3/0/1-2/1] ~ 1:00RI: *15lbs* 11, 11, 11, 11

*Leg Press: 
*[2/0-1/2/0] ~ :45RI: *360lbs* 15, 14, 14 
[2/0/2/0] ~ :30RI: *320lbs* 19, 19

*DB Flies: *
[2/0/2/1] ~ :45RI: *25lbs* 15, 15, 15
[2/0/2/0] ~ :30RI: *20lbs* 20, 20

*Lying One Arm Tri Ext:
*[2/0/2/1] ~ No rest: *20lbs* 12/12 *15lbs* 14/14

*Rope Pulldown: 
*[2/0/2/1] ~  *45lbs* 17

*Weighted Plank* ~ 1:00RI: *BW + 45lbs* 2 x 1 minute
*Hangling Leg Raises*: 20
 
Stretching: 20 minutes worth

Cool down: 20 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Whey, Rice Cakes, Banana, NO-Xplode
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine, marshmallow fluff
Meal 2: Rice Krispie Cereal, Skim milk
Meal 3: Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Yogurt, Lettuce
Meal 4: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Brussel Sprouts
Meal 5: Hamburger, Broccoli, Onions,
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter    X 3 servings       fuck .... 

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,green tea, 

*DoubleD: *hahaha ya I'm starting to get pretty sick of the stuff myself .. it's just sooo boring.

Did nothing today really .. just ran errands and what not.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I do very little actually. I just stay super active in the summer time. If I lived in Florida I would be ripped all the time! 

So whats this diet I was reading about a page back or so. You eat a shit load one day then the next dont eat all day?!?! That sounds crazy!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 14, 2007)

*June 14*

*Training - Light Pull

*Warm-up: 10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
*
**Straight Arm Pulldowns: 
*[2-3/0/2/1-2] ~ 1:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *50lbs* 11, 11, 11, 11
*
Glute Ham Raises: *
[X/X/X/X] ~ 1:00RI: *BW* 8, 8, 8

*One Arm Rear Delt Cable Fly: 
*[2-3/0/1-2/1-2] ~ No Rest: *15lbs* 10/10, 9/9, 9/9

*Lying Leg Curl: 
*[2/0/1-2/0-1] ~ :45RI: *40lbs* 14, 13, 13
[2/0/1-2/0] ~ :30RI: *30lbs* 19, 9+10 Holy fuck my feet were burning ..

*High Cable Bar Row: *
[2-3/0/2/1-2] ~ :45RI: *95lbs* 15, 14, 14
[2/0/2/1] ~ :30RI: *85lbs* 20, 20

*DB Preacher Curls:
*[2/0/2/1-2] ~ :45RI: *25lbs* 12/12, 12/12

*Incline DB Curls w/ Rotation: 
*[2/0/2/1] ~  *20lbs* 10+5

*Decline Sit-ups*: 20, 20, 20
Super Seted with
*Reverse Crunches*: 20, 20, 20

Cool down: 20 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
 
Stretching: Maybe before bed ..

Good workout, I'm certainly going to be sore tomorrow. My chest has massive DOMS from yesterdays.
*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Whey, Oats, Banana, NO-Xplode
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine,
Meal 2: Sprouted Bread, Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Fish oil
 Meal 3: Oat bran, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Yogurt, Lettuce, Peanut butter
Meal 4: Oat bran, Yogurt, Whey, Egg beater, Fish oil, Apple, Peanut Butter
Meal 5: Hamburger, Broccoli, Onions, Egg beater
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Peanut butter 

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,green tea, 

*DoubleD: *I hear ya there! It seems in the summer time I just lose a bunch of weight as well, or well more particularity once I get to Toronto and I'm walking for 6+ hours a day hahaha
The diet is  Intermitted fasting or Alternate day fasting ... basically you eat nothing over the course of a day (or at the very least a period of 12 hours) then you eat a shit load the next! However I'm switching it up a bit - eating very very very little one day (1250 cals) and then on the other days I haven't really decided .. I'm trying to lose a few lbs, so I'm thinking about 2500-2800 cals .. still tinkering with it.

Didn't really do anything today .. had a doc appointment .. went over well, hopefully ..


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

What was the Doc appointment about?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 16, 2007)

*June 15*

*Training - Cardio + Bit of Abs
**1st Session:
*1:30 minute warm-up
7 minutes of HIIT 30 at 11mph with 3%incline // :30 at 4.8mph with 1% incline)
1:30 minute cooldown
20 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
10 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline

*Reverse Crunches: **BW + ankle weights* 20, 20


*Diet -*
Meal 1: Oat bran, Whey, NO-Xplode
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Yogurt, Celery
Meal 3: Egg whites, Fish oil, Yogurt, Lettuce
Meal 4: Broccoli, Onions, Chicken, Fish oil
Meal 5: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Pysllium
 
  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub, green tea, Rockstar energy drink,

*DoubleD: *Well .. without going into to much detail I've been prescribed Prozac. I think it may be a good thing .. help me to overcome my OCD / feelings to binge/purge. Plus help to level out mood swings and my panic/anxiety attacks and all that other stuff. Or well at least I'm hoping *fingers crossed*

didn't post yesterday because I was super busy! It was our Grad beach party, so I was basically laying out in the sun for 5 hours straight just relaxing and chilling with all my friends ... feels weird .. that was my last day of High School ever .. I only ever have to go back for prom/graduation/safegrad ..

I also won't be able to post tonight, going to Moncton all day then partying it up all night! bahaha me and a friend are going to try sneaking into a bar (well I have a fake she doesn't so we gotta sneak her in..) and then were just going to sleep in my car for the night lol luckily the back of my seats go down so you can get into the trunk .. so were just going to put our bodies in the trunk and have our heads coming out of the seats.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea it is a wierd feeling leaving a place where you have been soooo long. When i leave a place i've been with for long, I get this sorta out-of-body feeling. I feel I'm looking at things but it is not me that is walking around. I'm in someone elses body or I'm detached from my body observing things 

If you have binge/purge feelings then IMO that feast/fasting diet is not a good idea as I feel it supports binge/pruge rather than get you off it.

When are you expected to be in T.O. for uni?

p.s. if things are busy there, wait till you get to T.O. 24h isnt enough to get all stuff done.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2007)

*June 16*

*Training - Heavy Push

*Warm-up: 10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline

*Squats: 
*[3/1/2/0-1] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *155lbs* 3 *195lbs* 6, 6 Had to stop, the sunburn on my back hurt way way to much.
*
Leg Press: *
[3-4/1/2/1] ~ 2:00RI: *450lbs* 6, 6, 5

*Incline DB Press: 
*[3-4/0/2/1] ~ 2:00RI: *30lbs* 5 *45lbs* 6, 6, 5, 5 Absolute shit .. rom was limited due to the burn on my back..

*DB Bulgarian Squats: 
*[2-3/1/2/0] ~ :45RI between legs: *35lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

*Military Press: *
[3/0/2/1] ~ 1:30RI: *80lbs* 8, 8, 6, 6 Was shit too ..

*Decline Bench Press:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ 1:30RI: *125lbs* 7, 5+1, 4+2 Ugh ..

*Decline CG Bench to Skull Crusher: 
*[3/0/3/2] ~ *55lbs* 4+1

*BB Skullcrushers:
*[2-3/0/2/1] ~ 1:30RI: *45lbs* 8, 7+1

*WoodChoppers:
*[3/0/2/1] ~ No Rest: *50lbs* 13/13, 13/13, 13/13

Cool Down: 20 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
 
Stretching: None

Horrible Workout .. had a sun burn on my back / upper traps and it really limited my workout .. and I just had no energy what so ever

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Oat bran, Whey, NO-Xplode
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine,
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Fish oil, Yogurt, Lettuce
Meal 3: 3 slices of cheese cake, 2 sm. ice-creams
Meal 4: Bean Sprouts, Onions, Cabbage, Celery, Scallops, Fish oil
Meal 5: Few doritos, few rice cakes, Too much liquor .. 

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub,

Horrible Night ... the meds I'm on enhances the effects of alcohol .. so I didn't know my limit, I drank less than what I normally do and I ended up blacking out and puking all night .. ugh I was a mess. Don't remember the night at all.
And then I'm not even going to bother posting Sunday .. I woke up at some random guys house with my friend Kerry and I had the worse hang over ever .. I then kept throwing up stomach acid and I couldn't eat anything .. I couldn't even drink water without throwing that up. I wasn't able to eat anything until 8 o'clock that night.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 18, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Yea it is a wierd feeling leaving a place where you have been soooo long. When i leave a place i've been with for long, I get this sorta out-of-body feeling. I feel I'm looking at things but it is not me that is walking around. I'm in someone elses body or I'm detached from my body observing things
> 
> If you have binge/purge feelings then IMO that feast/fasting diet is not a good idea as I feel it supports binge/pruge rather than get you off it.
> 
> ...



Hey Adrian!
Nah the IF won't be supporting my need to binge/purge, it's actually going really well and if anything I think it's helping me.
Move in day for the res at Ryerson is on Aug 27th! Can't wait!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember working out while burned. OUCH!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 19, 2007)

*June 18*

*Training - Heavy Pull

*Warm-up: 10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline

*Deadlifts: 
*[3/1/2/1] ~ 2:00RI: *45lbs* 5 *135lbs* 5 *185lbs* 3 *225lbs* 5, 5, 5, 4
*
Seated Cable Row: *
[3-4/0/2/1-2] ~ 2:00RI: *120lbs* 6, 6, 6, 6

*Reverse BB Lunges: 
*[2/0/1/0] ~ :45RI between legs: *115lbs* 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

*WG Lat Pulldowns: 
*[3/0/2/1] ~ 1:30RI: *115lbs* 8, 7, 7, 6

*One Arm DB Row: *
[2/0/2/1] ~ :45RI between arms: *55lbs* 7/7, 6/6, 6/6

*Stick Crunches:
*[3/0/2-3/1-2] ~ 1:00RI: *45lbs* 12, 11, 11

*Lying Cable Curls: 
*[3/0/3/2] ~ 1:30RI *100lbs* 5, *90lbs* 7, 7

Cool Down: 20 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
 
Stretching: None

Pretty good workout, was sweating bullets after those deadlifts! And I hate One arm DB Rows .. I don't know why but I just do 

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Yogurt, Quick Oats, banana, Whey, NO-Xplode
PWO/Peri: Skim milk, Whey, Creatine,
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, wheat bran, cocoa powder, strawberries, Fish oil, pysllium Sprouted Bread
Meal 3: Oat bran, Yogurt, Peanut butter, Whey, Tuna, fish oil, pysllium, Apple
Meal 4: Oat bran, Yogurt, Peanut butter, Whey, Tuna, Fish oil, pysllium, Brussel sprouts
Meal 5: Broccoli, Onions, Hamburger, Tuna
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese, Wheat bran, Cocoa powder, Strawberries, Fish oil, Peanut butter, pysllium

  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub, VSL #3

*DoubleD: *Oh it was hell!! Having a t-shirt, then a sweater and then a 195lb BB on my back .. omg it was so painful. I sucked it up for two sets but after that I said fuck it and moved to the leg press! hahaha


Did nothing All yesterday, just alot of errands / went driving with friends. Also due to my meds I'm finding it really hard to eat .. anytime I eat I get sooo nauseas and feel like I'm going to throw up. And it's constantly feeling like I'm full. I've reduced my water intake to try and help things but ... ugh. Also it seems after my weekend of puking everywhere my weight is back down to 142lbs and it's maintained there for 3 days. I'm also noticeably leaner again, back to around the same BF% that I was before I put on that 6lbs.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 19, 2007)

*June 19*

*Training - Cardio + Bit of Abs
**Total time - 60 minutes*
5 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
10 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
10 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline
5 minutes at 7mph with 3% incline
10 minutes at 4mph with 13% incline

*Diet -*
Meal 1: Oat bran, Whey, NO-Xplode
Meal 2: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Yogurt, Lettuce
Meal 3: Egg whites, Fish oil, Yogurt, Celery
Meal 4: Broccoli, Onions, Chicken, Fish oil
Meal 5: Cottage Cheese, Strawberries, Wheat Bran, Cocoa Powder, Fish oil, Pysllium, Brussel sprouts
 
  *Additional: *Crystal Light, various spices, Sugar/Salt sub, green tea, Rockstar energy drink,

Relaxing day, just tanned all day with my friend. Then went to work for a bit and have just be chillin around the house for the night.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Those deadlifts are pretty darn good!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey! Thanks DoubleD ... the weight is pathetic though, I'll be happy once I can do double my bodyweight ..

Sorry I haven't written in here in a while ... life has just been really crazy with prom, graduation and all the BBQ's and parties and everything .. 
Training is still going good, diet is ... alright I guess. Still eating healthy and everything but this week was a bit of a set back with all the things I was invited to, but oh well! It was all worth it.

Right now I"m basically just living and enjoying life .. partying almost every night and just making the most of the time I got left with my friends. I can't believe that in 56 days I'll be in Toronto!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Your young have a good time. But keep your health first and foremost! Best of luck and be safe.


----------

